# La cartera (otra vez) kamikaze a medio plazo



## gordinflas (7 Abr 2020)

Bueno, pues esto es mi cartera de medio plazo. Voy a poner números, cantidades y demás. 100% transparente. También voy a mirar por encima las empresas paco que me vayáis comentando y responderé a dudas (si no se escapan a mi limitado conocimiento del mundillo). Si hay alguna idea interesante que me llame la atención puede que la incluya en la cartera.

La pasta inicial eran 30.000€ justos y no he metido nada más. Invierto por fundamentales. Empecé unos días antes de abrir el hilo. Estoy bastante sesgado hacia el value (el tradicional de números y empresas estadísticamente baratas, no el "value" de los gestores de fondos de inversión españoles), aunque también tengo empresas de growth y algunas situaciones especiales.

*El dia 28 de enero el valor liquidativo era de 132.532,12€. EL YTD de 2020 fue del 125% aproximadamente, el YTD de 2021 fue de 130% (aproximadamente también).*

La cartera empezó con empresas ultracíclicas a precio de quiebra, pero al ver que determinadas bolsas del mundo habían empresas perfectamente sanas cotizando a los mismos precios que las cíclicas de mierda de Occidente la cartera hizo un giro. Ahora he acabado con una cartera llena de cosas buenas y baratas que no son bonitas (ya sea por sector, por opinión pública o por país de origen).

Si alguien quiere iniciarse en el mundillo de la inversión tiene toda la información necesaria AQUÍ.


-----------------------------


*MI CARTERA (30/01/2022):

Gazprom ADR *(GAZ, XET) @ 500 acciones a 4,55€ (17/04/20), 500 acciones a 4,01€ (20/11/20), 400 acciones a 4,97€ (19/02/21)
*Dream International* (1126, HKG) @ 6000 acciones a 2,95HKD (10/06/20), 6000 acciones a 3,15HKD (19/02/21), 6000 acciones a 2,83HKD (08/06/21)
*MOMO *(MOMO, NDQ) @ 150 acciones a 17,80$ (27/07/20), 200 acciones a 13,73$ (11/05/21)
*Morses Club *(MCL, LON) @ 5000 acciones a 37,30 GBX (15/10/20)
*NMTP* (NCSP, LON) @ 250 acciones a 9$ (13/11/20)
*Qiwi* (QIWI, NDQ) @ 220 acciones a 10,68$ (10/12/20), 100 acciones a 11,01$ (08/06/21), 300 acciones a 8,08$ (07/01/22)
*Henan Jinma* (6885, HKG) @ 6000 acciones a 2,79HKD (30/12/20), 10000 acciones a 3,47HKD (08/06/21)
*Q P Group* (1412, HKG) @ 16000 acciones a 1,02HKD (28/01/21), 30000 acciones a 1,32HKD (08/06/21)
*Beijing Urban Construction Design* (1599, HKG) @ 9000 acciones a 1,96HKD (28/01/21), 9000 acciones a 2 HKD (19/02/21)
*Kaspi.kz* (KSPI, LON) @ 40 acciones a 72,95$ (22/03/21), 30 acciones a 100$ (06/01/22), 30 acciones a 71,95$ (05/01/22)
*Moneymax *(5WJ, SGX) @ 12000 acciones a 0,26SGD (28/04/21)
*Kistos *(KIST, LON) @ 1000 acciones a 171,88p (07/05/21)
*FSK *(FEES, LON) @ 2500 acciones a 1,52$ (28/05/21)
*Qilu Expressway* (1576, HKG) @ 12000 acciones a 2,31HKD (28/05/21)
*China Starch Holdings* (3838, HKG) @ 150000 acciones a 0,18HKD (24/05/21)
*Lonking Holdings* (3339, HKG) @ 10000 acciones a 2,76HKD (02/06/21)
*Kernel Holding *(KER, WSE) @ 200 acciones a 57,2PLN (30/08/21), 400 acciones a 55,50PLN (26/11/21)
*Delko *(WSE, DEL) @ 1200 acciones a 16,11PLN (06/09/21), 1000 acciones a 15,00PLN (22/11/21)
*Jiashili *(1285, HKG) @ 22000 acciones a 1,66HKD (17/09/21)
*GEO Energy* (RE4, SGX) @ 20000 acciones a 0,30SGD (04/10/21)
*Tianli Education International *(1773, HKG) @ 15000 acciones a 1,61HKD (22/10/21)
*Consun Pharmaceutical* (1681, HKG) @ 10000 acciones a 3,50HKD (22/11/21)
*Orca Energy* (ORC.B, CVE) @ 1000 acciones a 5,10CAD (07/12/21), 600 acciones a 5,32CAD (07/01/22)
*Willplus Holdings* (3538, TYO) @ 600 acciones a 923¥ (21/12/21), 600 acciones a 967¥ (28/12/21)
*AAG Energy Holdings* (2686, HKG) @ 20000 acciones a 1,32HKD (21/12/21)
*Finvolution *(FINV, NSY) @ 1000 acciones a 3,79$ (28/01/22)

*Liquidez:* 745,84€


---------------------------

Movimientos de venta desde abril 2020 hasta enero 2022

---------------------------


*Resúmenes de las ideas de inversión:*

GAZPROM


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



DREAM INTERNATIONAL


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



MOMO


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



MORSES CLUB


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



NMTP


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



QIWI


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



HENAN JINMA
BEIJING URBAN CONSTRUCTION DESIGN
Q P GROUP


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



IMPERIAL BRANDS


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



CHINA STARCH HOLDINGS


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



FSK + QILU EXPRESSWAY


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



LONKING


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



KERNEL HOLDING


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



ORCA ENERGY


gordinflas dijo:


> Haz click en el nombre de usuario para ir al mensaje con el resumen



KISTOS, MONEYMAX, KASPI, CONSUN PHARMA, GEO ENERGY, DELKO, TIANLI Y WILLPLUS ESTÁN EXPLICADAS EN EL CANAL DE *MOMENTUM FINANCIAL*. TIANLI TAMBIÉN ESTÁ EXPLICADA EN EL TWITTER Y LA WEB DE *RESGLOSTOCKS*. Si me dejo alguna estará perdida por el hilo, por desgracia el mensaje principal no me da para más.


----------



## BABY (7 Abr 2020)

Gracias gordinflas!


----------



## Feyerabend (7 Abr 2020)

Muy interesante, te sigo con interés, yo quiero hacer algo similar, pero de momento DeGiro está saturado y me va a pillar tarde.


----------



## Fortheface (7 Abr 2020)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Muy interesante, te sigo con interés, yo quiero hacer algo similar, pero de momento DeGiro está saturado y me va a pillar tarde.



¿Tarde? el mundo entero paralizado y te va a pillar tarde, a relajarse y mirar toca.


----------



## Kalevala (7 Abr 2020)

Pues basicamente has metido tu dinero en empresas que ya estaban cayendo desde bastante antes de la llegada del bicho.
Has pensado por qué estaban cayendo?
El negocio de la banca, con tipos al mínimo, es pésimo. Pierden dinero de mantener la estructura que tienen. Su única esperanza es que los rescaten otra vez, que no creo.
Los coches se van a demonizar más aun, excepto los eléctricos que no son viables a largo plazo. EL futuro de la motorización es transporte público o alquiler para viajes y patinete eléctrico en ciudad (esto a muy largo plazo). A corto puede que reboten porque están muy castigadas (ha pasado con las que tienes en estos días pasados) pero aprovecha para vender en cuanto le saques un pico.

En fin, no me gusta tu cartera. Pero no es mia, es tuya


----------



## Membroza (7 Abr 2020)

Gracias por tu cartera de empresas cíclicas paco.

Si tuvieras que elegir entre Daimler o Renault, ¿con quién te quedarías?


----------



## Rexter (7 Abr 2020)

Me parece una apuesta arriesgada que te puede salir muy bien o muy mal. Me encanta! Lo seguiré con interés, que para ganar hay que arriesgar. Y si tienes una cartera a largo plazo me puedo imaginar que en esta puedes asumir ese riesgo perfectamente.


----------



## aventurero artritico (7 Abr 2020)

mazda mal, bankia mal.

bankia cambiala por caixabank....yo creo que queda bajada en los bancos los siguientes meses pero bueno...


----------



## TORREVIEJAS (7 Abr 2020)

Una pregunta, esa liquidez es liquidez real o son ahorros? Es decir puedes invertir esos 20k si encuentras mejores oportunidades o si necesitas dinero para algo tiras de ahi?

Saludos


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, para no llenar el hilo de @PatrickBateman de más mierda voy a abrir mi propio hilo para mi cartera de medio plazo. Voy a poner números, cantidades y demás. 100% transparente. También voy a mirar por encima las empresas paco que me vayáis comentando y responderé a dudas (si no se escapan a mi limitado conocimiento del mundillo). Si hay alguna idea interesante que me llame la atención puede que la incluya en la cartera y todo.
> 
> Para poner en contexto, soy un psicólogo de formación y un_ jack of all trades_ en una pacoempresa de marketing de profesión. Llevo invirtiendo unos años ya. Empecé palmando dinero en una etapa con mucho mierdatrading y análisis técnico. Luego aprendí un poco de finanzas y luego, cuando estaba mirando las acciones como lo que son (parte de empresas), acabé aprendiendo contabilidad y analizando por fundamentales. Al final creé mi cartera a largo plazo con las típicas empresas de calidad, para no complicarme. Pasé un tiempo haciendo eso y aprendiendo sin parar, hasta que en 2016 dejé el tema apartado. He seguido metiendo dinero en la cartera de largo plazo y reinvirtiendo dividendos, pero solo le dedicaba una hora cada dos meses o así. Invertir a largo plazo se acaba volviendo aburrido.
> 
> ...



Muy currado el post e interesante la cartera. Yo me planteo entrar para un corto plazo (seis meses o hasta un año) en valores parecidos, quizás banca pacouuu en UK y algo de aerolineas, un Carnival o cosas en Uak tipo cineworld o the restaurant group, que si bien ya están baratos, los espero a precio de liquidación, porque las opciones de quiebra o ampliación salvaje (de esas que diluyen al90% a los inversores) son bastante grandes. Pero la verdad es que no tengo prisa para entrar en esas. Luego con la cartera buena, la estoy haciendo poco a poco en.mi mente, probablemente la ponga hoy aquí para que la gente opine.

Por cierto puedes poner aquí cosas interesantes que has visto de small caps de UK? Algo del MAB en España que te llame la atención?


----------



## misterX (7 Abr 2020)

te seguire, suerte


----------



## uberales (7 Abr 2020)

Me acaban de joder las compras las subidas de hoy. Menos mal que lo tengo todo hasta dentro de un mes. ¿Puede volver a bajar? ¿Se abren los cortos? ¿Gato rebotado? Para una vez que me iba a meter medianamente en serio...


----------



## Mr Bubbles (7 Abr 2020)

A esperar datos de la economía real. Ahora se habla mucho de estímulos de los bancos centrales.etc..


----------



## HARLEY66 (7 Abr 2020)

Mucho banco veo ahí, no ? @gordinflas 
No me fío un pelo de un sector que ya estaba bajista mucho antes del guanazo covidal...


----------



## DEREC (7 Abr 2020)

no iba aqui...


----------



## gordinflas (7 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Gracias por tu cartera de empresas cíclicas paco.
> 
> Si tuvieras que elegir entre Daimler o Renault, ¿con quién te quedarías?



¿Para esta cartera? Renault, seguramente. Tiene mucho más potencial. Daimler ha anunciado una línea de crédito y creo que tiene más opciones de recuperarse que Renault. Compré Daimler antes de mirarme a fondo el sector, a 22 euros estaba tirada. Más adelante he visto que hay cositas más baratas en el sector.

Algunos bancos y aseguradoras no son buenos a largo. Creo que son sectores que depende bastante de la gente que los gestione y de la estrategia que tengan. En España solo veo a Bankinter como un banco que sea viable a largo plazo (y puede que Caixabank y BBVA, aunque no lo tengo claro). De las aseguradoras solo me fío de Catalana Occidente para la cartera a largo. Mapfre es muy paco en su gestión, miras los números de las dos y no hay color.

Eso sí, el sector de la banca es cíclico a más no poder.



EL ÑIÑO DEL HELADO dijo:


> Una pregunta, esa liquidez es liquidez real o son ahorros? Es decir puedes invertir esos 20k si encuentras mejores oportunidades o si necesitas dinero para algo tiras de ahi?
> 
> Saludos



Liquidez real. Ya tengo un fondo de emergencia + el paro si me clavan un ERTE o me echan a la calle (que viendo el panorama tiene toda la pinta).



HARLEY66 dijo:


> Mucho banco veo ahí, no ? @gordinflas
> No me fío un pelo de un sector que ya estaba bajista mucho antes del guanazo covidal...



Sí, de momento es lo que he podido pillar a buen precio. Es una cartera kamizake, lo más seguro es que solo 1/5 empresas acaben funcionando, pero si funcionan me darán mucha pasta. Veo un potencial de multiplicar por 5-10 en los bancos y en Renault / Mazda y un potencial de x3 en Aviva y Daimler.


Kalevala dijo:


> Pues basicamente has metido tu dinero en empresas que ya estaban cayendo desde bastante antes de la llegada del bicho.
> Has pensado por qué estaban cayendo?



Por lo que has dicho y más. En los bancos hubo varias ampliaciones de capital salvajes. En Bankia había el riesgo de nacionalización propuesta por el coletas. En Sabadell hay el riesgo del Brexit por su negocio en Reino Unido. Renault está endeudadísima y tiene en su accionariado el gobierno francés, que históricamente tiene un fetiche por las nacionalizaciones. Las cosas no cotizan a precio de quiebra absoluta si no hay riesgo de quiebra, supongo.

Pero tampoco lo veo tan, TAN negro. Sabadell y Bankia ganaban dinero, no es como Liberbank u otros bancos que literalmente no pueden ni conseguir beneficios. Lo mismo digo de las empresas de coches, quizá caían pero todas tenían cashflows positivos y muchas incluso iban creciendo. No voy a vender hasta que suban a donde creo que deberían estar. Esto es un todo o nada. Para invertir en empresas seguras y buenas ya tengo la cartera a largo plazo.


arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto puedes poner aquí cosas interesantes que has visto de small caps de UK? Algo del MAB en España que te llame la atención?



Lo que vaya viendo lo voy a ir comentando. Me interesa como mercado porque por encima hay cosas muy interesantes, pero aún no me lo he mirado a fundo. El MAB no me gusta, hay mucha biotecnológica ultrapaco que jamás ha tenido beneficios y que solo cotiza para vender humo y ampliar capital. No es el tipo de empresas en las que invertiría ahora.


Aprovecho para decir que si veo alguna operación con opciones que pueda ser interesante también lo haré. De momento en Degiro no me dejan usar opciones desde que anunciaron que cerraban los cortos, pero cuando arreglen el bug quizá haga algo para no tener el dinero parado del todo.


----------



## IQMaxx (7 Abr 2020)

@gordinflas ahora keremos ver tus posiciones para el largo plazo!


----------



## gordinflas (7 Abr 2020)

IQMaxx dijo:


> @gordinflas ahora keremos ver tus posiciones para el largo plazo!



Bueno, la verdad es que no hay mucho para comentar que no haya dicho ya.

De lo que más tengo ahora mismo es REE y Enagás. Si no fuera porque son como el 40% de mi cartera compraría más. También tengo bastante Naturgy. Lo "nuevo" que he incorporado en esta crisis ha sido AENA y un poquito de Royal Mail.

Que no haya dicho en otros hilos tengo Pacofónica, British Telecom (con los años he aprendido a odiar el sector de las telecos, no creo que sea un mal sector a largo plazo pero las empresas hacen muchas cosas raras), Caterpillar, Archer Daniels , Miguel y Costas, Lockheed Martin (comprada en 2018, estaba más barata que ahora)... Y bueno, también tengo algo de Inditex, pero la compré muy cara porque veía que mi cartera estaba muy concentrada y quería diversificar.

También tenía BME y Abertis, pero las vendí con el anuncio de las OPAs. Es una pena, las dos eran muy buenas. Tenía muchísimo BME y eso me dejó con bastante liquidez.

Tengo las clásicas de alimentación, higiene y alcohol en el radar. Ya sabes, Coca-Cola, Pepsi, J&J, Unilever, Nestlé, Diageo... pero casi todas están caras. La única que parece que ha pegado un buen bajón es AB Inbev, pero tiene algo que no me gusta. Lo mismo digo de Airbus. Son buenas empresas, pero mi intuición me dice que no compre de momento...


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

Igual no te gustan de AB Invev los 100 kilotones de deuda que tiene


----------



## Caesar (7 Abr 2020)

A mí también me interesa Anheuser. El problema es la deuda aunque tienen planes para ir reduciéndola. Y como tienen un tercio del mercado mundial de cerveza seguro que lo consiguen, pero habrá que tener mucha paciencia.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2020)

El problema es que para reducir deuda tienen que vender activos, así que con 30 mil kilos menos de deuda será una empresa más saneada, por con un número menor de activos. A no ser que puedan multiplicar los panes y los peces. Sólo hay que fijarse en telefónica con el tema de venta de activos para bajar deuda


----------



## Caesar (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El problema es que para reducir deuda tienen que vender activos, así que con 30 mil kilos menos de deuda será una empresa más saneada, por con un número menor de activos. A no ser que puedan multiplicar los panes y los peces. Sólo hay que fijarse en telefónica con el tema de venta de activos para bajar deuda



Ya, de hecho tienen un acuerdo por 16.000 millones. Como la deuda es principalmente a largo plazo, creo que con el fcf pueden ir reduciéndola a niveles manejables sin vender mucho más. Dicen que la compra de SABmiller era para evitar una fusión de esta con Heineken o diageo que les hubiera amenazado más. La verdad es que ha destruido mucho valor en la compañía, pero con esta caida creo que está más que descontado del precio.


----------



## gordinflas (7 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Igual no te gustan de AB Invev los 100 kilotones de deuda que tiene



Si bueno, en teoría en este sector da bastante igual la deuda, es hiperdefensivo y se lo puede permitir; pero aún así es MUCHÍSIMA DEUDA...

Eso y la bajada del dividendo 4 años de forma consecutiva, los beneficios erráticos en los "buenos tiempos", el valor contable de mentira (otra vez debido a intangibles), la dilución constante... Se parece a Kraft Heinz pero con las partes malas mucho más exageradas (excepto en los beneficios, que KH tuvo unos años muy malos). Por otra parte las empresas de comida son más comunes, no me puedo permitir ser tan exigente en bebidas alcohólicas...


----------



## Frostituto (7 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, para no llenar el hilo de @PatrickBateman de más mierda voy a abrir mi propio hilo para mi cartera de medio plazo. Voy a poner números, cantidades y demás. 100% transparente. También voy a mirar por encima las empresas paco que me vayáis comentando y responderé a dudas (si no se escapan a mi limitado conocimiento del mundillo). Si hay alguna idea interesante que me llame la atención puede que la incluya en la cartera y todo.
> 
> Para poner en contexto, soy un psicólogo de formación y un_ jack of all trades_ en una pacoempresa de marketing de profesión. Llevo invirtiendo unos años ya. Empecé palmando dinero en una etapa con mucho mierdatrading y análisis técnico. Luego aprendí un poco de finanzas y luego, cuando estaba mirando las acciones como lo que son (parte de empresas), acabé aprendiendo contabilidad y analizando por fundamentales. Al final creé mi cartera a largo plazo con las típicas empresas de calidad, para no complicarme. Pasé un tiempo haciendo eso y aprendiendo sin parar, hasta que en 2016 dejé el tema apartado. He seguido metiendo dinero en la cartera de largo plazo y reinvirtiendo dividendos, pero solo le dedicaba una hora cada dos meses o así. Invertir a largo plazo se acaba volviendo aburrido.
> 
> ...



Dos cosas: ¿Qué le ves de malo a biotecnología? ¿Alejandro Estebaranz es un Buffett español y no me he enterado?


----------



## ako (7 Abr 2020)

uberales dijo:


> Me acaban de joder las compras las subidas de hoy. Menos mal que lo tengo todo hasta dentro de un mes. ¿Puede volver a bajar? ¿Se abren los cortos? ¿Gato rebotado? Para una vez que me iba a meter medianamente en serio...



Por que dices que no te vienen bien las subidas de hoy?


----------



## gordinflas (7 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Dos cosas: ¿Qué le ves de malo a biotecnología? ¿Alejandro Estebaranz es un Buffett español y no me he enterado?



Muchísimas empresas biotecnológicas en realidad son _start-ups_ que no encuentran financiación en el mundillo privado y que tienen que salir a Bolsa para captar toda la que puedan a base de vender humo y ampliar capital. Hay muy malas prácticas hacia el accionista en ese sector. También lo evito porque es uno de mis temas favoritos y esos vendehumos me convencen con mucha facilidad...

Estebaranz es un tío relativamente joven que tiene un fondo llamado "True Value". Era bastante popular en Rankia por hacer análisis MUY concienzudos sobre empresas poco conocidas. Luego se abrió un fondo y lo hizo bastante bien. Su fondo era de los pocos fondos activos españoles con 5 estrellas en Morningstar. Pero bueno, lo que hace él y lo que hago yo está a mundos de distancia. Él tiene un sesgo muy marcado hacia comprar _compounders_ ligeramente infravalorados y esperar que el mercado siga su curso. También compra mucha tecnología. Imagino que es normal, son tipologías de empresa que no son tan volátiles y que suelen gustar más al partícipe medio del fondo. Es muy difícil justificar a tus partícipes lo de comprar empresas paco tipo Renault a 60€ o Arytza a 7CHF. Paramés lo sabe bien. 

Yo soy más de comprar empresas de toda la vida en mi cartera de largo plazo y duros a cuatro pesetas en sectores paco a medio plazo. Yo no tengo que rendir cuentas ante nadie y no me importa si el 80% de la cartera se me va a 0 con tal de que el 20% restante se multiplique por 10. La cartera de largo plazo es para mi jubilación, así que me da bastante igual también.


----------



## gordinflas (7 Abr 2020)

Pues me he fijado que Aegon (aseguradora holandesa gigante pero con números muy mediocres) está tirada de precio. Hoy se ha disparado como casi todo, pero si baja de 2 euros me la voy a mirar bastante más a fondo. La pongo en la lista de empresas a las que voy echando el ojo. Si llega no estaría mal, podría equilibrar un poco la cartera y hacer un 33/33/33 en coches / aseguradoras / bancos.

Y ya que he dicho lo del AIM antes... también me he fijado en Cambria Automobiles. Es un grupo de concesionarios de UK con un porcentaje significativo de ellos en el sector de coches de lujo. No sé si cotiza en el AIM, lo que sé seguro es que es una empresa enana. Capitaliza menos de 50 millones de euros. Era una de esas que gustaba a varios inversores de valor conocidillos pero que ninguno invertía por ser demasiado pequeña. Cotizaba a PERs muy bajos, tenía márgenes muy altos (comparado con los otros concesionarios, se entiende), crecía al 18% anual, sin deuda, el creador aún tiene un porcentaje significativo de la empresa...

Cambria ahora cotiza a PER 4 y a P/BV 0,6. Ha caído un 50% aproximadamente. Son precios increíbles para una empresa que crece a este ritmo. ¿El problema? Que si hay un negocio peor que fabricar coches es vender coches. Lo peor del sector retail unido a lo peor del sector automovilístico. Por algo son las empresas pequeñas que cotizan más baratas. Puedes ver varias cotizando a menos de 0,05 veces ingresos. Y no, no se me ha colado ningún cero.

Hay muchísimo retailer enano cotizando a precios de quiebra absoluta en UK. Muchos han caído un 70% o más. Eso huele a oportunidad. No me parece taaaan mal sector en esta pandemia como lo serían los aviones o los barcos. El problema (siempre hay problemas) es que ya venían castigados de antes por el tema de la venta _online_. Amazon los estaba matando, ahora con el coronabicho llueve sobre mojado. Lo "bueno" es que varios de ellos pueden usar esta situación para adaptarse o morir. Mañana me lo miro más a fondo.

Por cierto, fijaos en la diferencia de mentalidad entre UK y España. ¿Os imagináis una cadena de tiendas PACO cotizando en la bolsa?


----------



## Frostituto (7 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Muchísimas empresas biotecnológicas en realidad son _start-ups_ que no encuentran financiación en el mundillo privado y que tienen que salir a Bolsa para captar toda la que puedan a base de vender humo y ampliar capital. Hay muy malas prácticas hacia el accionista en ese sector. También lo evito porque es uno de mis temas favoritos y esos vendehumos me convencen con mucha facilidad...
> 
> Estebaranz es un tío relativamente joven que tiene un fondo llamado "True Value". Era bastante popular en Rankia por hacer análisis MUY concienzudos sobre empresas poco conocidas. Luego se abrió un fondo y lo hizo bastante bien. Su fondo era de los pocos fondos activos españoles con 5 estrellas en Morningstar. Pero bueno, lo que hace él y lo que hago yo está a mundos de distancia. Él tiene un sesgo muy marcado hacia comprar _compounders_ ligeramente infravalorados y esperar que el mercado siga su curso. También compra mucha tecnología. Imagino que es normal, son tipologías de empresa que no son tan volátiles y que suelen gustar más al partícipe medio del fondo. Es muy difícil justificar a tus partícipes lo de comprar empresas paco tipo Renault a 60€ o Arytza a 7CHF. Paramés lo sabe bien.
> 
> Yo soy más de comprar empresas de toda la vida en mi cartera de largo plazo y duros a cuatro pesetas en sectores paco a medio plazo. Yo no tengo que rendir cuentas ante nadie y no me importa si el 80% de la cartera se me va a 0 con tal de que el 20% restante se multiplique por 10. La cartera de largo plazo es para mi jubilación, así que me da bastante igual también.



Gilead por ejemplo? No la veo muy start-up

La reprogramación del código genético humano es el puto futuro. Pero no encuentro como enfocar alguna inversión en eso. Sólo se me ocurre Gilead o un ETF


----------



## gordinflas (7 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Gilead por ejemplo? No la veo muy start-up
> 
> La reprogramación del código genético humano es el puto futuro. Pero no encuentro como enfocar alguna inversión en eso. Sólo se me ocurre Gilead o un ETF



No sigo a Gilead, ¿pero no era una farmacéutica? Me suena a que creaba medicamentos para el sida...

Y sí, yo también creo que es el futuro, mucho más que la robótica o el Internet de las cosas o lo que sea que esté de moda ahora mismo. Con el tema del CRISPR estamos a un paso de volvernos superhumanos inmortales. Ahora, con el coronabicho, se va a dar un impulso muy fuerte a investigación médica y a la biotecnología en general... pero acertar quién va a ganar con eso es una lotería, al menos para mi. Soy muy malo prediciendo estas cosas.


----------



## Frostituto (7 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> No sigo a Gilead, ¿pero no era una farmacéutica? Me suena a que creaba medicamentos para el sida...
> 
> Y sí, yo también creo que es el futuro, mucho más que la robótica o el Internet de las cosas o lo que sea que esté de moda ahora mismo. Con el tema del CRISPR estamos a un paso de volvernos superhumanos inmortales. Ahora, con el coronabicho, se va a dar un impulso muy fuerte a investigación médica y a la biotecnología en general... pero acertar quién va a ganar con eso es una lotería, al menos para mi. Soy muy malo prediciendo estas cosas.



Y un ETF? Es algo tan cambiante que es mejor ir diversificado

Parece que la actividad fundamental de Gilead es la investigación

Lo otro que había pensado es JNJ si se pone baratita y a tomar por culo. Es caballo ganador. Pero con el anuncio de la vacuna, no bajan ya ni queriendo


----------



## Frostituto (7 Abr 2020)

Mírate este ETF, lleva un 10% de Gilead

iShares Nasdaq Biotechnology ETF | IBB


----------



## gordinflas (8 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Mírate este ETF, lleva un 10% de Gilead
> 
> iShares Nasdaq Biotechnology ETF | IBB



Me lo voy a mirar, pero esto no sería para esta cartera. Esto es la cartera de mierda barata  

Bueno, he mirado el retail UKano en small caps y micro caps. Para que después digan de los coches. Que sector más mierdero. Casi todo estará quebrado en semanas. Imagino que el hecho de que solo haya mirado las que tienen menos de 100 millones de capitalización también me ha condicionado a ver solo las que están peor. Aún así... ni con un palo.

Posible excepción: Ted Baker. Es una marca de ropa de gama media-alta que tuvo bastante tirada en su momento, pero que una mala predicción de las modas de 2019 + coronavirus la han puesto en una situación extremadamente precaria. A diferencia de otros _retailers_ que están sufriendo tiene muchas propiedades premium. Imagino que coincide con su imagen de marca. Hay metidos inversores activistas que parece que están tomando la decisión de ir vendiendo el inmobiliario de la empresa para ir capeando el temporal. A principios de 2020, cuando ya se empezaban a notar los efectos del coronavirus en China y empezaban a haber problemas de suministros, Ted Baker vendió una propiedad que tenía en Londres muy por encima de su valor contable para acumular liquidez. Eso es una buena señal, significa que probablemente el valor contable no esté hinchado, más bien al contrario.

Cotiza muy barata por todas las métricas. En su pico estaba a más de 30 libras, unos 1000 millones de euros de capitalización. Ahora apenas cotiza a 1,30 libras, 20 veces menos (o un 95% por debajo). El balance sigue a los niveles de 2017-2018, pese a la pérdida de inventorios que tuvieron en 2019. Me lo tengo que mirar más a fondo, pero puede llegar a ser una buena apuesta si le meto poco dinero. Máximo 300 o 400 euros. Creo que tiene muchísimas probabilidades de quebrar, pero también creo que tiene potencial para volver a cotizar por encima de las 20 libras. Su trayectoria pre-2019 era brutal, crecimientos del 20% o más anuales. Me la pongo en la lista y si se acerca a 1 libra me lo pensaré.


----------



## uberales (8 Abr 2020)

ako dijo:


> Por que dices que no te vienen bien las subidas de hoy?



Porque aun no he acabado de hacer las compras con mi precio objetivo. No por otra cosa. Si hubiera acabado antes sería cojonudo. Es cuestión de la situación de cada uno.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Me lo voy a mirar, pero esto no sería para esta cartera. Esto es la cartera de mierda barata
> 
> Bueno, he mirado el retail UKano en small caps y micro caps. Para que después digan de los coches. Que sector más mierdero. Casi todo estará quebrado en semanas. Imagino que el hecho de que solo haya mirado las que tienen menos de 100 millones de capitalización también me ha condicionado a ver solo las que están peor. Aún así... ni con un palo.
> 
> ...



Cómo anda de deuda y de liquidez, muy chunga?

Respecto a lo del sector retail en UK, si te fijas en el hilo de las ampliaciones, que tambien estoy poniendo quiebras, las dos que yo puse eran dos empresas retail de UK, y no había pasado ni una semana. Se va a hacer una limpia criminal aquí.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Por cierto Ted Baker a 1 de Enero de 2018 ataban. 3052 peniques, que cojones hicieron para bajar de una forma tan salvaje? Creo que nos tendríamos que enterar de eso porque parece algo más que cagarla con un inventario


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

Por cierto si quieres.mirarte empresas de estas de todo o nada, en UK mírate Cineworld y The Restaurant Group. Cineworld son unos cines brutales y super modernos, nada de cines paco. Son la segunda mayor cadena del mundo y su principal problema es que llegaron a un acuerdo para comprar la mayor cadena de Canadá a precios precrisis, y claro entre que iban un poco apretados de deuda, más eso, más la perdida total de ingresos, andan cotizando a precio de quiebra. Yo pienso que sí se salen de esa transacción, o la aplazan un par de años, van a sobrevivir, y como digo está es de la de multiplicar por mucho, pero con paciencia, que la veremos por debajo de 20 peniques. Ahí la relación riesgo/rentabilidad es muy muy interesante.

Respecto a The Restaurant Group, tienen una marca brutal que compraron hace poco que es Wagamama, que vende en UK, y especialmente en Londres lo que te puedas imaginar y más. Pero ojo que la compraron cara, así que básicamente tiene que seguir chutando para que puedan ir pagando lo que deben. Luego tiene marcas tipo chiquito que cada vez van a menos, de esas con las que pierdes pasta. Antes de todo esto ya planeaban cerrar muchos locales de las marcas malas, y a los tres días de empezar esto, Chiquito (que imagino que sería una sociedad independiente dentro del holding) quebró. Mi duda es si el grupo que cotiza tiene que hacer frente a costes grandes o impairments por ello, porque si no es mucho, se quitan un lastre gordo de encima.


----------



## gordinflas (8 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto Ted Baker a 1 de Enero de 2018 ataban. 3052 peniques, que cojones hicieron para bajar de una forma tan salvaje? Creo que nos tendríamos que enterar de eso porque parece algo más que cagarla con un inventario



El retail iba mal, a principios de 2019 empezó a notarse el cambio de ciclo (como en los coches, vamos). Lo mismo que pasó con Tesla y los coches empezó a pasar con Amazon y los retailers tradicionales. Los retailers online se dispararon, los físicos cayeron en picado. En casi todos los retailers pequeños hubieron caídas del 50% en menos de un año. A Ted Baker súmale que la cagó con las tendencias de 2019 y que tenía un agujero gigante en forma de inventarios que no pudo vender. También tiene bastante deuda.

Cineworld y Restaurant ya los tenía vistos   Debemos estar en círculos inversores parecidos. Restaurant tiene mucha pinta de pufo. Quizá si hacen un spin-off de las partes buenas me lo pienso, pero tiene pinta de que son un holding muy descentralizado y le tengo muchísima manía a este tipo de empresas. Cineworld si vuelve a bajar de 30 tenía pensado analizarla a fondo. He ido a uno y la verdad es que era una pasada. Nada que ver con los cines ultrapaco españoles.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> El retail iba mal, a principios de 2019 empezó a notarse el cambio de ciclo (como en los coches, vamos). Lo mismo que pasó con Tesla y los coches empezó a pasar con Amazon y los retailers tradicionales. Los retailers online se dispararon, los físicos cayeron en picado. En casi todos los retailers pequeños hubieron caídas del 50% en menos de un año. A Ted Baker súmale que la cagó con las tendencias de 2019 y que tenía un agujero gigante en forma de inventarios que no pudo vender. También tiene bastante deuda.
> 
> Cineworld y Restaurant ya los tenía vistos   Debemos estar en círculos inversores parecidos. Restaurant tiene mucha pinta de pufo. Quizá si hacen un spin-off de las partes buenas me lo pienso, pero tiene pinta de que son un holding muy descentralizado y le tengo muchísima manía a este tipo de empresas. Cineworld si vuelve a bajar de 30 tenía pensado analizarla a fondo. He ido a uno y la verdad es que era una pasada. Nada que ver con los cines ultrapaco españoles.



Por lo que vi con ted Baker vendieron el HQ por mucha pasta, si lo usan casi todo para deuda, les va a bajar a niveles algo más manejables, pero claro siguen con el problema de las tiendas cerradas, cero ingresos y demás. Y si eres Inditex es un dolor de cabeza fuerte, pero con las cuentas de estos es un riesgo de quiebra de la empresa. Precisamente por algo cotizan a lo que cotizan cada uno de ellos.

Respecto a The restaurant group, Como digo tienen una marca brutal que es Wagamama, pero están pagando por ello porque la compraron a un precio alto. No alto pero vamos que no la compraron a precio de puta y es ahora una cash cow no sé si me explico. El resto de marcas que tienen son reguleras. Tengo claro que solo Wagamama vale mas que lo que vale en bolsa todo el grupo a día de hoy, el problema es cuanto les cuesta quitar lastre de los sitios en que pierden dinero (para lo que tenían un plan muy fuerte de cerrar esos restaurantes, todo ello antes del covid). 

Finalmente cineworld son cines que molan muchísimo (yo voy a ellos aquí en Londres) y como dije, si no son muy cazurros y no se empeñan en ir adelante con lo de Canadá, creo que van a sobrevivir sin ampliar capital. Yo si bajara otra vez a 20 céntimos cómo estuvo hace poco, creo que le entraria. Esta tiene pinta de ser de las que se van a ir desangrando Poco a poco los próximos dos meses o así.


----------



## gordinflas (8 Abr 2020)

Viendo la noticia del rescate de Air France (que será todo a base de líneas de crédito) sumado a que en Daimler ya han hecho algo parecido, voy a ampliar en Renault cuando vuelva a 16 euros. Con la volatilidad que hay estos días seguro que no tarda mucho. Si Francia tiene pensado ese tipo de rescate con su aerolínea no veo porque no tendrían que hacer algo parecido en su automovilística...

Tiene toda la pinta de que se están adoptando medidas esperando una recuperación en V. Yo estoy casi seguro que va ser en forma de U o incluso en forma de L, pero como accionista prefiero mil veces una línea de crédito a una ampliación de capital con los precios actuales...


----------



## IQMaxx (8 Abr 2020)

Van a tener deudas apoteosicas


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Viendo la noticia del rescate de Air France (que será todo a base de líneas de crédito) sumado a que en Daimler ya han hecho algo parecido, voy a ampliar en Renault cuando vuelva a 16 euros. Con la volatilidad que hay estos días seguro que no tarda mucho. Si Francia tiene pensado ese tipo de rescate con su aerolínea no veo porque no tendrían que hacer algo parecido en su automovilística...
> 
> Tiene toda la pinta de que se están adoptando medidas esperando una recuperación en V. Yo estoy casi seguro que va ser en forma de U o incluso en forma de L, pero como accionista prefiero mil veces una línea de crédito a una ampliación de capital con los precios actuales...



Justo pensé lo mismo, que si meten líneas de crédito y no capital es porque esperan capear esto en un par de meses o tres. La cosa es que como se equivoquen le van a hacer default sus propios créditos y encima van a tener que meter más pasta en forma de capital...


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

Bueno, pues me he mirado Polonia por encima. Muchas empresas paco, muchas otras interesantes. Las contabilidades de las empresas polacas son bonitas. No hay el típico año malo que a veces hay en la mayoría de empresas occidentales ni tampoco los pufos en forma de intangibles que nos intentan colar algunas empresas supuestamente serias. También suele haber empresas muy simples de analizar, sin mucha sofisticación. Esto es lo que me gusta más de algunas bolsas de la europa ex-comunista, aún hay negocios "fáciles" en el mercado.

Wielton S.A. fabrica trailers para camiones. Crece al 20% anual. Contabilidades impolutas, de esas que da gusto mirarse. Capitaliza 45 millones. ¿Problemas? Los de siempre, deuda y sector de mierda.

LiveChat Software tiene algo que ver con software de chats en directo. Creo que vende algún tipo de app para empresas. Estas cosas se me escapan, pero lo que no se me escapa es que crece al 40% anual sin diluir al accionista y sin deuda. Ésta la vi de rebote en un screener en 2018 a PER 10. Desde entonces se ha multiplicado por 3 con crecimiento consistente.

Tarczyński fabrica embutidos, salsichas y demás derivados de carne de cerdo. También crece al 20% anual. En este no me gustan los free cash-flows ni la deuda, pero que se le va a hacer. No todos los días se ve a una defensiva de las que van a sufrir poco en esta crisis creciendo al 20% y cotizando a PER 5.

INTER RAO Lietuva Es una spin-off de una spin-off de la principal eléctrica rusa. Cotiza en Polonia pero está en Lituania. Esto es lo más lioso, el negocio en sí es muy simple. Básicamente tiene parques eólicos que generan electricidad y lo que se consigue vendiendo esa electricidad se paga a la matriz en forma de dividendo. Cotiza muy barata por desconocimiento, supongo. Es una de esas que dan un 15% de dividendo año sí y año también.

Stalexport Autostrady es una autopista polaca cotizando a PER 3,5. Es otra spin-off, esta vez de Atlantia, la empresa de infraestructuras italiana (una empresa interesantísima a largo plazo cuando reduzcan la deuda, de momento no). A nivel contable es perfecta, incluso tiene como 80 millones de caja neta para afrontar la crisis del coronabicho. Cuando volvamos a la rutina los aviones se verán afectados, pero el transporte por carretera lo dudo bastante. Atlantia sigue con el 61% de las acciones, pero por algún motivo no tiene pensado hacer una OPA. ¿Puede ser que al cotizar en Polonia las empresas tienen beneficios fiscales? En Turquía pasa y hay muchas spin-offs de empresas gigantes cotizando a precios de risa por ese motivo.

En fin, todas son muy buenas... para carteras distintas a esta. Si alguien quisiera hacer de Buffett estas empresas serían geniales y más a estos precios, pero yo busco cosas baratas para multiplicar por varias veces en muy poco tiempo. Estas son más para tener rentabilidades del 20%-30% anual hasta que te mueras. Las metería en la cartera de largo plazo si viviese en Polonia (o en Lituania, en el caso de los parques eólicos) porque podría ver la evolución de estas empresas en mi día a día. Por desgracia no vivo allí, así que eso.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, pues me he mirado Polonia por encima. Muchas empresas paco, muchas otras interesantes. Las contabilidades de las empresas polacas son bonitas. No hay el típico año malo que a veces hay en la mayoría de empresas occidentales ni tampoco los pufos en forma de intangibles que nos intentan colar algunas empresas supuestamente serias. También suele haber empresas muy simples de analizar, sin mucha sofisticación. Esto es lo que me gusta más de algunas bolsas de la europa ex-comunista, aún hay negocios "fáciles" en el mercado.
> 
> Wielton S.A. fabrica trailers para camiones. Crece al 20% anual. Contabilidades impolutas, de esas que da gusto mirarse. Capitaliza 45 millones. ¿Problemas? Los de siempre, deuda y sector de mierda.
> 
> ...



Joder livechat es una puta joyita. Básicamente vende el software a empresas de los chats a los que escribes cuando algo no te funciona etc. Yo siempre prefiero un chat de esos a llamar a un teléfono, y al menos en UK, cada vez son más comunes en cualquier empresa. 

Me encanta que crece, pero no es a base de deuda o de ampliaciones, y parecen prudentes con los números, y ya con EBITDA positivo y margenes cojonudos. Por tamaño en ese mercado son como los terceros del mundo, con una cuota del 11% aprox. Muy buena @gordinflas mil gracias!!


----------



## zaero (9 Abr 2020)

@gordinflas He visto que te interesaba Turquía. El problema es la estabilidad del país, que está crujiendo la moneda día si y día también. Mis compañeros turcos me dicen que esperan una contracción importante del gasto privado durante este año.
Pero precisamente ese problema es el que lo hace apetecible, no comprar cuando todo el mundo es optimista.

Solo como curiosidad tengo Turkcell(NYSE:TKC) que viene a ser la pacofonica turca. Nada realmente destacable. Tiene la deuda algo elevada.
Personalmente prefiero comprar en la bolsa de USA, las tarifas de Degiro son mucho mejores.


----------



## zaero (9 Abr 2020)

Cada cierto tiempo, busco cosas raras en el screener de finviz, algo así como "mierda extranjera rara cotizando en USA"
_Siempre_, absolutamente _siempre _sale algo que me hace exclamar "pero que coj..."


Sólo por echarnos unas risas ojo a lo que sigue, broker Kazajo.

*Freedom Holding Corp.*​Financial | Asset Management | Kazakhstan​



Según simplywallstreet, PER 35x, sobrevalorada 300%.
Crecimiento de beneficios el año pasado 4500%
El propietario del 72% de las acciones es CEO y miembro del consejo de dirección.

Revalorización en los ultimos 3 años: x100, de $0.15 a $15.0


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> @gordinflas He visto que te interesaba Turquía. El problema es la estabilidad del país, que está crujiendo la moneda día si y día también. Mis compañeros turcos me dicen que esperan una contracción importante del gasto privado durante este año.
> Pero precisamente ese problema es el que lo hace apetecible, no comprar cuando todo el mundo es optimista.
> 
> Solo como curiosidad tengo Turkcell(NYSE:TKC) que viene a ser la pacofonica turca. Nada realmente destacable. Tiene la deuda algo elevada.
> Personalmente prefiero comprar en la bolsa de USA, las tarifas de Degiro son mucho mejores.



Pues sí, Turquía me interesa. Tiene una de las bolsas más baratas del mundo junto con Rusia. Con la ""crisis"" de la lira turca me miré por encima su Bolsa y la verdad es que tienen muchísimas cotizadas. Eso sí, en Turquía no tienen la contabilidad pristina que tienen en Polonia. Hay muchísimos holdings que tienen parte de sus subsidiarias cotizando en Bolsa. Lo hacen para ahorrarse impuestos. En España tenemos algo parecido con el MAB, pero los turcos han tomado el concepto y lo han explotado hasta el ridículo. Muchas veces ni siquiera se preocupan de que las subsidiarias que cotizan tengan buenos resultados, el superconglomerado matriz ya se encarga de inyectar capital con ampliaciones de capital (jodiendo a los minoritarios en el proceso). Lo que importa es mantener el oligopolio corrupto, supongo. 

Pero bueno, entre toda la morralla puedes encontrar auténticas joyas. 

Coca-Cola Icecek es la embotelladora y distribuidora de Coca-Cola en Turquía, Oriente Medio, Asia Central y Pakistan. Está controlada en un 20% por Coca-Cola (la grande, la de USA) y en un 50,03% por subsidiarias de Anadolu (un megaconglomerado turco, he visto que también tiene los derechos de fabricación de Isuzus, bancos, aseguradoras...). Crece a una media del 20% anual y cotiza a PER 9. Está diversificada en monedas que no son la lira turca (aunque sean monedas de países de mierda, pero aún así limita el riesgo) y los mercados en los que opera tienen muchísimo potencial. Nadie piensa nunca en Asia Central ni en Pakistan, pero yo creo que van a ser regiones que se van a beneficiar mucho del proyecto chino ese de la nueva ruta de la seda. Oriente Medio es un caso perdido, pero dentro de la miseria hay países que no están tan mal. Su rentabilidad es bastante regulera y ha tenido malos años, pero me parece de lo mejor para invertir en esa región.


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> Cada cierto tiempo, busco cosas raras en el screener de finviz, algo así como "mierda extranjera rara cotizando en USA"
> _Siempre_, absolutamente _siempre _sale algo que me hace exclamar "pero que coj..."
> 
> 
> ...



En 2015 tenían 2 millones de acciones. En 2019 (últimos datos) tenían 58 millones de acciones. Cualquiera crece ampliando tal cantidad de capital


----------



## zaero (9 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> En 2015 tenían 2 millones de acciones. En 2019 (últimos datos) tenían 58 millones de acciones. Cualquiera crece ampliando tal cantidad de capital



Interesante, en simplywallst me parecía que decian que no se había diluido al accionista recientemente... claro, que igual "recientemente" es en los últimos 2 años...
Bueno, en el SAN cuanto más amplian más se va al guano jajajaj


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

Pues hemos llegado al punto en el que me gustaría vender una PUT de Renault a 16 leuros y ganarme unos pocos eurillos sin hacer nada (o entrar a 16 euros, que en el fondo es lo que quiero). Digo que me gustaría PORQUE EL PUTO DEGIRO SIGUE SIN DEJARME OPERAR CON OPCIONES. ¿Alguien que use el broker puede confirmar si soy el único? Hace un par de meses me dejaba...


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2020)

Pongo a Alliance Resource Partners en el radar. Estábamos en el hilo de @arriba/abajo hablando sobre mineras de carbón y se me ha ocurrido hacer una búsqueda rápida. Ya sé que he dicho que no iba a tocar mineras ni upstream de gas / petróleo, pero era más por las prácticas de sus equipos directivos que por un desconocimiento del modelo de negocio (que es muy malo, por cierto). No quería perder el tiempo analizando empresas que tienen pérdidas 4 de cada 5 años o que diluyen al accionista a un ritmo del 30% anual. En ésta no parece que hayan malas prácticas y está baratísima. PER 1, P/VC inferior a 0,3, ratios de rentabilidad (ROE, ROA, márgen operativo) por encima del 15% incluso en épocas en las que el carbón estaba bajo de precio, dividendo del 75% (del año pasado, se le presupone que este año van a suspenderlo)...

¿Problemas? Es una minera de carbón. Si hay algo que a día de hoy está demonizado y es poco glamuroso es el carbón. Parece algo sacado del siglo XIX. Ya desde antes de la crisis del coronavirus que el sector estaba mal visto por el mercado. Había el miedo de las regulaciones contra el cambio climático. Ahora con el coronavirus se ha desplomado el precio de todas las materias primas, carbón incluido. También está bastante endeudada. No mucho por lo que es la empresa (con la caída está capitalizando 350 millones, pero en el punto alto del ciclo había llegado a cotizar a más de 4000 millones), pero en momentos como este cuanta menos deuda, mejor.

Si no puedo dormir haré un análisis a fondo. Miraré las cuentas, intentaré sacar el precio del carbón a partir del cual empiezan a ganar dinero, miraré las posiciones de los insiders... 

Pero vamos, que solo mirando por encima los números ya se puede ver que es una minera de muchísima calidad y con un equipo directivo serio. Es un diamante en bruto. A precio de hoy está regalada y si sobrevive se puede multiplicar por al menos 10 veces. Otra apuesta que parece que se ajusta al objetivo de la cartera.


----------



## zaero (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues hemos llegado al punto en el que me gustaría vender una PUT de Renault a 16 leuros y ganarme unos pocos eurillos sin hacer nada (o entrar a 16 euros, que en el fondo es lo que quiero). Digo que me gustaría PORQUE EL PUTO DEGIRO SIGUE SIN DEJARME OPERAR CON OPCIONES. ¿Alguien que use el broker puede confirmar si soy el único? Hace un par de meses me dejaba...



Degiro me deja comprar opciones, no he probado a vender. Puede ser que esté limitado, si lo entienden como cortos.
Prueba a entrar por la web. En mi caso me salía un banner que tengo que hacer un examen. Unas pregutnas chorra para confirmar que puedo usarlos, porque son productos avanzados 

*Edito:* parece que no tengo disponibles opciones americanas sobre acciones. Hace unos días quería haber comprado unas CALL de Carnival...


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pongo a Alliance Resource Partners en el radar. Estábamos en el hilo de @arriba/abajo hablando sobre mineras de carbón y se me ha ocurrido hacer una búsqueda rápida. Ya sé que he dicho que no iba a tocar mineras ni upstream de gas / petróleo, pero era más por las prácticas de sus equipos directivos que por un desconocimiento del modelo de negocio (que es muy malo, por cierto). No quería perder el tiempo analizando empresas que tienen pérdidas 4 de cada 5 años o que diluyen al accionista a un ritmo del 30% anual. En ésta no parece que hayan malas prácticas y está baratísima. PER 1, P/VC inferior a 0,3, ratios de rentabilidad (ROE, ROA, márgen operativo) por encima del 15% incluso en épocas en las que el carbón estaba bajo de precio, dividendo del 75% (del año pasado, se le presupone que este año van a suspenderlo)...
> 
> ¿Problemas? Es una minera de carbón. Si hay algo que a día de hoy está demonizado y es poco glamuroso es el carbón. Parece algo sacado del siglo XIX. Ya desde antes de la crisis del coronavirus que el sector estaba mal visto por el mercado. Había el miedo de las regulaciones contra el cambio climático. Ahora con el coronavirus se ha desplomado el precio de todas las materias primas, carbón incluido. También está bastante endeudada. No mucho por lo que es la empresa (con la caída está capitalizando 350 millones, pero en el punto alto del ciclo había llegado a cotizar a más de 4000 millones), pero en momentos como este cuanta menos deuda, mejor.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que esta me la voy a apuntar por ahi y esperar a Noviembre. Si el tito trump vuelve a ganar, le meto al dia siguiente si sigue a buen precio. Creo que es el factor mas importante que veo ahora mismo de cara a su futuro, si a partir de noviembre va a ser la demonizacion total de su negocio o si v a tener al contrario un apoyo gubernamental (no me refiero a dinero, simplemente a no cerrar centrales de carbon etc.).

Ademas de aqui a Noviembre hay tiempo de ver como evoluciona todo. Sin duda esperando tanto hay mas riesgo de quizas perder el tren, pero yo creo que la estrategia tiene sentido, al menos para mi, y estoy dispuesto a hacerlo de esa manera.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo creo que esta me la voy a apuntar por ahi y esperar a Noviembre. Si el tito trump vuelve a ganar, le meto al dia siguiente si sigue a buen precio. Creo que es el factor mas importante que veo ahora mismo de cara a su futuro, si a partir de noviembre va a ser la demonizacion total de su negocio o si v a tener al contrario un apoyo gubernamental (no me refiero a dinero, simplemente a no cerrar centrales de carbon etc.).
> 
> Ademas de aqui a Noviembre hay tiempo de ver como evoluciona todo. Sin duda esperando tanto hay mas riesgo de quizas perder el tren, pero yo creo que la estrategia tiene sentido, al menos para mi, y estoy dispuesto a hacerlo de esa manera.



Cuando me la haya mirado a fondo me pondré un precio relativamente exigente y luego ya, si baja, a comprar. Tampoco es como si tuviera tantas opciones para invertir en esta cartera...

Trump va a ganar casi seguro. Los demócratas han elegido a un candidato HORRIBLE. El pobre Joe Biden literalmente no puede hablar 2 minutos seguidos sin perder el hilo. En algunos mítings se ha quedado en blanco. No sé si has tenido la mala suerte de tener a algún abuelo con demencia, pero realmente parecía eso.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Abr 2020)

Biden esta gaga, si. Y espero que Trump gane. Espero y deseo. Quiero ver como corre esta accion y como evoluciona. Bueno esta accion y todo, porque la verdad que no me esperaba que estiraran tanto la cuerda en la bolsa americana. Veremos como evoluciona el tema las proximas semanas.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> Degiro me deja comprar opciones, no he probado a vender. Puede ser que esté limitado, si lo entienden como cortos.
> Prueba a entrar por la web. *En mi caso me salía un banner que tengo que hacer un examen.* Unas pregutnas chorra para confirmar que puedo usarlos, porque son productos avanzados



Pues al final parece que era eso. Te ponen un mierdiexamen de 5 preguntas para saber si sabes lo que son las acciones. Pueden parecer chorras, pero se de varios traders ejhpertos que las habrían suspendido 

A ver si el mercado baja el martes y puedo vender la PUT de Renault con una buena prima... También puede que venda algunas CALL muy out-the-money en Bankia. No me convence tanto como Sabadell, si me las ejecutan no sería el fin del mundo (y no será por bancos de mierda a precios de derribo).

---

Me pongo en la lista de seguir de cerca a Macy's (gracias por la idea @yokese20 ), pero esta solo la compraré si cae bastante más. Es el Corte Inglés de USA. Es un negocio en decadencia, pero no creo que se muera taaaan pronto como nos hacen creer algunos. Sus directivos han recomprado muchísimas acciones estos últimos años, aprovechando la caída del valor de la cotización. También llevan reduciendo su deuda bastante desde 2016. Aún así siguen muy endeudados, pero me da que los directivos tienen bastante claro lo que se tiene que hacer con un negocio en su situación.

Está a PER 2 del 2019, pero me da que tiene que caer aún más. Si llega a 5 dólares le meteré un tirillo.


----------



## zaero (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Me pongo en la lista de seguir de cerca a Macy's (gracias por la idea @yokese20 ), pero esta solo la compraré si cae bastante más. Es el Corte Inglés de USA. Es un negocio en decadencia, pero no creo que se muera taaaan pronto como nos hacen creer algunos. Sus directivos han recomprado muchísimas acciones estos últimos años, aprovechando la caída del valor de la cotización. También llevan reduciendo su deuda bastante desde 2016. Aún así siguen muy endeudados, pero me da que los directivos tienen bastante claro lo que se tiene que hacer con un negocio en su situación.
> 
> Está a PER 2 del 2019, pero me da que tiene que caer aún más. Si llega a 5 dólares le meteré un tirillo.



Como cliente, Macy's no estaba mal, cosas decentes a precios decentes. Menos paco que Target, donde puedes comprar de todo pero es más cutre.
Otra cosa es qué pasará con el cierre en USA. Los gastos fijos de estas empresas son muy altos.
Hema en Holanda ya ha dicho que no tiene claro que pueda seguir el negocio


----------



## yokese20 (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues al final parece que era eso. Te ponen un mierdiexamen de 5 preguntas para saber si sabes lo que son las acciones. Pueden parecer chorras, pero se de varios traders ejhpertos que las habrían suspendido
> 
> A ver si el mercado baja el martes y puedo vender la PUT de Renault con una buena prima... También puede que venda algunas CALL muy out-the-money en Bankia. No me convence tanto como Sabadell, si me las ejecutan no sería el fin del mundo (y no será por bancos de mierda a precios de derribo).
> 
> ...



Macy tiene una manzana entera en Manhattan, justo al lado del empire state (míralo en Google maps), que es el centro comercial más grande del mundo. El valor inmobiliario de ese activo es de entre 2B y 4B, es decir solo eso ya vale más que lo que vale en bolsa.

Se calculó todo su valor inmobiliario, de todo lo que tiene, hace unos años. El resultado son 20B, cuando en bolsa vale 2B. Evidentemente el precio de esos activos a bajado bastante, pero con que solo sean 10B, ya está muy bien.

Por otro lado, si miramos las diferentes ramas del negocio, vemos que tiene una marca en crecimiento, no me acuerdo el nombre, pero es en plan sephora. Que no para de crecer. 

Los bajos beneficios totales (de entre 500 a 1000 M) son algo engañosos, ya que con apenas unas 150 tiendas de las +800 que tiene, ya generaba como el 80% del beneficio, cuando vayan cerrando tiendas eso se notará.

Por último, ha invertido una descomunal cantidad de dinero en sus 150 growth tiendas, cosa que la competencia no está haciendo porque no tiene Cash. Jcpenny está medio en quiebra, y sears a quebrado. Macy es líder de sector y siempre habrán corte inglés en USA. En el Apocalipsis retáis este saldrá victorioso porque no hay otro. Además el 25% de sus ingresos son online, y han crecido a buenos ritmos.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> *Macy tiene una manzana entera en Manhattan, justo al lado del empire state (míralo en Google maps), que es el centro comercial más grande del mundo. El valor inmobiliario de ese activo es de entre 2B y 4B, es decir solo eso ya vale más que lo que vale en bolsa.*
> 
> Se calculó todo su valor inmobiliario, de todo lo que tiene, hace unos años. El resultado son 20B, cuando en bolsa vale 2B. Evidentemente el precio de esos activos a bajado bastante, pero con que solo sean 10B, ya está muy bien.



Esto es lo que me ha llamado más la atención, por eso me he fijado en ella. Recordaba haber entrado cuando fui a Nueva York. Pensaba que sería un edificio alquilado o algo así, pero he ido a buscar y resulta que no, que es suyo.

Me parece una jugada parecida a Renault. Es un negocio decadente pero que en épocas normales sigue funcionando y que está literalmente "gratis" solo por sus activos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Esto es lo que me ha llamado más la atención, por eso me he fijado en ella. Recordaba haber entrado cuando fui a Nueva York. Pensaba que sería un edificio alquilado o algo así, pero he ido a buscar y resulta que no, que es suyo.
> 
> Me parece una jugada parecida a Renault. Es un negocio decadente pero que en épocas normales sigue funcionando y que está literalmente "gratis" solo por sus activos.



Teniendo todos esos activos.inmobiliarios tiene delito que no vendieran hace uno o dos años una pequeña parte y limpiarán deuda. Las empresas americanas siempre tan yonkis de la deuda...


----------



## gordinflas (10 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Teniendo todos esos activos.inmobiliarios tiene delito que no vendieran hace uno o dos años una pequeña parte y limpiarán deuda. Las empresas americanas siempre tan yonkis de la deuda...



De hecho lo hicieron. Si vieras como estaban en 2016... 

Por eso digo que los directivos tiene pinta de que van en la línea correcta. No parece mala apuesta.


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Abr 2020)

Mira a ver si cotiza alguna clinica turca de esas de implantes capilares .
Pobre gente.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> De hecho lo hicieron. Si vieras como estaban en 2016...
> 
> Por eso digo que los directivos tiene pinta de que van en la línea correcta. No parece mala apuesta.



Pueden ir en la línea correcta (no he mirado nada de la empresa) pero como esto se alargue mucho y con esos niveles de deuda etc...a veces con buenas ideas e intenciones no basta porque te pasa un tren a 200 kms/h


----------



## gordinflas (11 Abr 2020)

Actualizado post inicial y el título. No sé por qué pensé que ponerlo todo en mayúsculas era buena idea...

¿Alguien más tiene ideas de sectores de mierda en los que se puedan encontrar oportunidades? Sino tendré que meterme a rascar en mi queridísimo sector del _real estate _


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

Por qué no vas a tocar la biotecnología? Interesa


----------



## gordinflas (11 Abr 2020)

No creo que coincida con lo que busco con esta estrategia. Las biotecnológicas, por lo que he ido viendo, suelen ser muy hijas de puta con el accionista. Por cada Gilead que se multiplica por 35 en 20 años hay centenares de biotecnológicas ultrapaco que solo saben diluirse hasta el infinito. Pero bueno, que si encuentro (o alguien encuentra) alguna empresa de biotecnología con buenos resultados, ganancias consistentes, que no se diluyan al 30% anual... puede que la analice a fondo y luego empiece a seguirla. Me ha pasado con la minera de carbón, no veo porque no me podría pasar con una biotecnológica.

Que por cierto, mañana debería ponerme a hacer un comentario un poco más largo de Alliance Resource Partners. De Macy's no hace falta, @yokese20 ya ha diseccionado la tesis mejor de lo que lo podría hacer yo, pero con ARP creo que hay que dar una explicación a lo de invertir en carbón en pleno 2020.

También empezaré a mirar el _real estate_. Tengo la sensación que las empresas del sector con políticas anticíclicas pueden salir muy reforzadas de esta crisis. Imaginad la de hoteles a precios de derribo que pueden llegar a comprar...

Para largo plazo pillaré algún ETF de biotecnología (o puede que alguna farmacéutica, que en realidad no son sectores taaaaan alejados entre sí) cuando caiga el mercado. A ver si pillando una cesta diversifico el riesgo del sector. Liquidez no me falta, me han OPAdo a BME y he tenido que vender las acciones. Es una pena, el negocio de las bolsas es muy bueno. Todo lo que sea cobrar peaje lo es.


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> No creo que coincida con lo que busco con esta estrategia. Las biotecnológicas, por lo que he ido viendo, suelen ser muy hijas de puta con el accionista. Por cada Gilead que se multiplica por 35 en 20 años hay centenares de biotecnológicas ultrapaco que solo saben diluirse hasta el infinito. Pero bueno, que si encuentro (o alguien encuentra) alguna empresa de biotecnología con buenos resultados, ganancias consistentes, que no se diluyan al 30% anual... puede que la analice a fondo y luego empiece a seguirla. Me ha pasado con la minera de carbón, no veo porque no me podría pasar con una biotecnológica.
> 
> Que por cierto, mañana debería ponerme a hacer un comentario un poco más largo de Alliance Resource Partners. De Macy's no hace falta, @yokese20 ya ha diseccionado la tesis mejor de lo que lo podría hacer yo, pero con ARP creo que hay que dar una explicación a lo de invertir en carbón en pleno 2020.
> 
> ...



Eso había pensado, un ETF del sector Health Care para diversificar, pero ahora están todos carísimos

Y, sinceramente, van a seguir subiendo. ¿Qué puede hacer caer un ETF Health Care en medio de una pandemia?

Tengo mirado el IE00BYTRRB94 que replica al MSCI World Health Care, cotiza en la bolsa de Ámsterdam


----------



## yokese20 (11 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> No creo que coincida con lo que busco con esta estrategia. Las biotecnológicas, por lo que he ido viendo, suelen ser muy hijas de puta con el accionista. Por cada Gilead que se multiplica por 35 en 20 años hay centenares de biotecnológicas ultrapaco que solo saben diluirse hasta el infinito. Pero bueno, que si encuentro (o alguien encuentra) alguna empresa de biotecnología con buenos resultados, ganancias consistentes, que no se diluyan al 30% anual... puede que la analice a fondo y luego empiece a seguirla. Me ha pasado con la minera de carbón, no veo porque no me podría pasar con una biotecnológica.
> 
> Que por cierto, mañana debería ponerme a hacer un comentario un poco más largo de Alliance Resource Partners. De Macy's no hace falta, @yokese20 ya ha diseccionado la tesis mejor de lo que lo podría hacer yo, pero con ARP creo que hay que dar una explicación a lo de invertir en carbón en pleno 2020.
> 
> ...



Me interesa lo de ARP, no la conocia. Yo estoy siguiendo Jastrzebska spolka weglowa, una empresa polaca del carbon. Mi tesis sobre esta empresa es sencillo, la mitad del beneficio viene de producir carbon de coque, que se usa para hacer acero y no le afecta la legislacion sobre el cambio climatico ni la bajada del precio del carbon en general. Es la mayor productora de carbon de coque de Europa.

ARP tiene buena pinta, a ver que me cuentas.


----------



## Hastiado (11 Abr 2020)

yokese20 dijo:


> Me interesa lo de ARP, no la conocia. Yo estoy siguiendo Jastrzebska spolka weglowa, una empresa polaca del carbon. Mi tesis sobre esta empresa es sencillo, la mitad del beneficio viene de producir carbon de coque, que se usa para hacer acero y no le afecta la legislacion sobre el cambio climatico ni la bajada del precio del carbon en general. Es la mayor productora de carbon de coque de Europa.
> 
> ARP tiene buena pinta, a ver que me cuentas.



Con el tema del carbon te puedo responder yo, vivo en Varsovia y aunque me vuelvo a Espana a finales de Junio, vivo en el pais desde 2012.

El tema del carbon en Polonia muchas casas son de modelo comunista y para el tema de la calefacción,todas usan calefacción central y el consumo del carbon hay mucha demanda, y eso no va a cambiar en un futuro, incluso para las casas de nueva construcción.

Si inviertes, creo que seria una opcion, y si necesitas mas información o datos, no dudes en decírmelo que puedo investigar( hablo polaco y puedo investigar)


----------



## hornblower (11 Abr 2020)

Todavía no hemos visto la bajada "gorda"


----------



## gordinflas (11 Abr 2020)

Pues sobre ARP. Son la segunda empresa más grande del este de USA. El 80% del carbón que general es _steam coal_, del que se usa para generar electricidad, vamos. Lo venden a utilities americanas, que al estar cerca de las minas hace que les compense el coste de transporte por encima de otros combustibles fósiles. Un 20% lo venden fuera del país.

Aquí me había currado un texto largo para justificar la compra con números y demás, pero me he dado cuenta de que me estaba pareciendo cada vez más a un comercial de esos que quieren vender mierda como si fuera oro. La verdad es que ARP no tiene nada de especial más allá de producir carbón a menores costes que la competencia (básicamente por ser más eficientes y tener más sinergias) y de tener muy buenos gestores. La directiva tiene la cabeza en su sitio, están enfocados al largo plazo (ya han empezado a transicionar la empresa hacia obtener _royalties_ de combustibles fósiles con más futuro, principalmente gas natural), tienen mucha _skin in the game_ (los insiders tienen como 1/3 de la empresa) y son extremadamente conservadores en los números. Cuentan como depreciaciones cosas que no deberían, no amortizan cosas que deberían, hacen provisiones por cosas que al final no se cumplen...

Relacionado con lo anterior, los beneficios y el BV seguramente sea mucho más altos de lo que dicen. Si te miras el FCF, que es mucho más dificil de maquillar (para bien o para mal), básicamente te confirma que esta empresa es aún más estable y barata de lo que parece. El P/FCF de 2019 es de 2, pero es que en 2019 consiguieron solo 1,6 dólares de FCF por acción. Los años anteriores iba de 3,5 dólares por acción a 8,5 dólares por acción.

Joe Craft, el presidente de la empresa, es un tío muy inteligente. Bilionario de la América profunda y trumpista desde el día 0, incluso cuando todo el mundo decía que Naranjito ni siquiera iba a pasar de la primera ronda de las nominaciones al candidato republicano. Hay varias entrevistas suyas en Youtube, algunas de más de 30 minutos. Recomiendo verlas para entender quién está al mando de la empresa.

Algo más que es curioso. Tienen una estructura empresarial rarísima. Parecen un _holding_, son una puta matrioshka. Imagino que eso se debe a que han crecido de manera inorgánica, comprando a la competencia en las partes bajas de los ciclos. En 2017 simplificaron la estructura fusionándose con su empresa matriz, que también cotizaba en bolsa. Si te miras los números parece que hayan ampliado capital, pero en realidad es la fusión.

Pero bueno, al final es lo que decía Buffett de que si hay buenos gestores en malos negocios, al final los gestores siempre acaban perdiendo. Si el carbón no se recupera, si el bicho sigue dando por el culo o si los demócratas acaban ganando e instaurando políticas ecologistas no hay quién salve a esta empresa. Será la última en caer, pero caerá.

Resumen del resumen: es el Bankinter de las mineras del carbón a precios de Liberbank. Esto es una apuesta a que:

1. Los demócratas no ganan en 2020
2. Lo del coronabicho pasa rápido y pueden volver a abrir las minas
3. El precio del carbón se recupera hasta 40$, que es el precio en el que la empresa empieza a ser rentable (ahora está a 34$)
4. Craft sigue al mando de la empresa

Si se cumplen las 4 y no hay ningún imprevisto esto es un x10 bagger (o muchísimo más, si aprovechan para comprar la competencia que ha quebrado, como ya han hecho en anteriores ocasiones). El punto 1 está casi confirmado, el 2 y el 3 ya se verán. Respecto al 4... Craft está forradísimo y ya ha conseguido capear otros temporales. No creo que quiera dejar el mando de la empresa hasta que los problemas se hayan solucionado o la empresa se vaya a pique. La cosa es que el hombre ya tiene 70 tacos y está como un tonel. Esperemos que no la palme o no se retire por temas de salud...


----------



## gordinflas (11 Abr 2020)

Ya, las infraestructuras son negocios muy aburridos y no están tan caros como otros igual de buenos. REE / Enagás / AENA no tienen el _glamour_ que tiene un Inditex o un Grifols (aparte de que tienen la mayoría del negocio en España y cotizan el riesgo bolivariano). La cosa es que son más para carteras de dividendo que para carteras de crecimiento. Ya no te digo para carteras como ésta, que están llenas de basura...


----------



## gordinflas (14 Abr 2020)

Pues el ladrillo no lo voy a tocar. No me gusta lo que he ido viendo.

Creo que ya no voy a analizar nada más a no ser que vea por el foro algo interesante. Analizar es un coñazo. Ya tengo más de 10 empresas en el radar, creo que serán suficientes para este pequeño proyecto paralelo a mi cartera "seria". Si la cosa sigue bajando (que es lo más probable) y el panorama no cambia (p.e. que la cuarentena se alarguen más de lo esperado, que hayan más oleadas del coronabicho, que hayan ampliaciones de capital u otros eventos que cambien el valor objetivo de las empresas de la cartera de forma muy significativa) ampliaré con la liquidez que me queda.

Si me entra Mazda me quito de encima a Daimler. No quiero taaanto coche en la cartera. De Daimler no me gusta nada su enorme deuda para el recorrido que creo que tiene por fundamentales. Al menos con Renault se que puedo multiplicar por 10 perfectamente. Con Daimler dudo que su precio objetivo esté por encima de los 100 euros. El hecho de que sea gama alta no me compensa el riesgo de ampliación. En las crisis la gama alta sufre igual que las gamas media y baja, no es como el lujo.

Aviva también la voy a vender y voy a usar las plusvalías para mi cartera de largo. Creo que Aegon y otras aseguradoras más baratas y de peor calidad (las voy a poner en la lista de cosas que estoy siguiendo, por cierto) encajarán mejor con la filosofía de esta cartera. Aviva está a medio camino, no creo que sea de tan buena calidad para entrar en mi cartera de largo plazo pero tampoco creo que esté lo suficientemente barata como para estar en esta cartera llena de basura. No contaré lo que he ganado en Aviva en el balance final de la cartera, creo que sería deshonesto.

Mañana será un día movidito. Voy a ver las primas que hay en las puts y las calls out-of-the-money para Renault y Bankia respectivamente. Si no están a precios ridículamente bajos voy a vender una put para Renault y 20 calls para Bankia. Si me las ejecutan sería como si hubiese comprado / vendido hoy a un precio mucho más bajo del que me ofrece el mercado ahora mismo. Si al final no me las ejecutan... pues más liquidez, supongo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues sobre ARP. Son la segunda empresa más grande del este de USA. El 80% del carbón que general es _steam coal_, del que se usa para generar electricidad, vamos. Lo venden a utilities americanas, que al estar cerca de las minas hace que les compense el coste de transporte por encima de otros combustibles fósiles. Un 20% lo venden fuera del país.
> 
> Aquí me había currado un texto largo para justificar la compra con números y demás, pero me he dado cuenta de que me estaba pareciendo cada vez más a un comercial de esos que quieren vender mierda como si fuera oro. La verdad es que ARP no tiene nada de especial más allá de producir carbón a menores costes que la competencia (básicamente por ser más eficientes y tener más sinergias) y de tener muy buenos gestores. La directiva tiene la cabeza en su sitio, están enfocados al largo plazo (ya han empezado a transicionar la empresa hacia obtener _royalties_ de combustibles fósiles con más futuro, principalmente gas natural), tienen mucha _skin in the game_ (los insiders tienen como 1/3 de la empresa) y son extremadamente conservadores en los números. Cuentan como depreciaciones cosas que no deberían, no amortizan cosas que deberían, hacen provisiones por cosas que al final no se cumplen...
> 
> ...



Mejor explicado imposible. Muchas gracias por compartir aquí todo el curro compañero


----------



## Vorsicht (14 Abr 2020)

Te vas a forrar cabronazo!!!


----------



## Frostituto (14 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues el ladrillo no lo voy a tocar. No me gusta lo que he ido viendo.
> 
> Creo que ya no voy a analizar nada más a no ser que vea por el foro algo interesante. Analizar es un coñazo. Ya tengo más de 10 empresas en el radar, creo que serán suficientes para este pequeño proyecto paralelo a mi cartera "seria". Si la cosa sigue bajando (que es lo más probable) y el panorama no cambia (p.e. que la cuarentena se alarguen más de lo esperado, que hayan más oleadas del coronabicho, que hayan ampliaciones de capital u otros eventos que cambien el valor objetivo de las empresas de la cartera de forma muy significativa) ampliaré con la liquidez que me queda.
> 
> ...



Pero vamos a ver, no me queda claro cual es tu cartera seria. Porque supongo que no es esta:

Sabadell @ 5000 acciones a 0,45€ (2250€ en total)
Bankia @ 2000 acciones a 1,05€ (2100€ en total)
Daimler @ 100 acciones a 22,50€ (2250€ en total)
Renault @ 25 acciones a 16,00€ (400€ en total)
Aviva @ 900 acciones a 2,28$ (unos 2320€ al cambio del día en el que compré)


----------



## gordinflas (14 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Pero vamos a ver, no me queda claro cual es tu cartera seria. Porque supongo que no es esta:
> 
> Sabadell @ 5000 acciones a 0,45€ (2250€ en total)
> Bankia @ 2000 acciones a 1,05€ (2100€ en total)
> ...



No lo es, no. Esto es un hobby a medio plazo, una cartera llena de empresas de mierda baratas para que se multipliquen por varias veces o se vayan a la quiebra. Es para distraerme y no hacer locuras con mi cartera "buena", que en momentos como los actuales cuesta quedarse quieto.

Mi cartera a largo es ésta:


gordinflas dijo:


> De lo que más tengo ahora mismo es REE y Enagás. Si no fuera porque son como el 40% de mi cartera compraría más. También tengo bastante Naturgy. Lo "nuevo" que he incorporado en esta crisis ha sido AENA y un poquito de Royal Mail.
> 
> Que no haya dicho en otros hilos tengo Pacofónica, British Telecom (con los años he aprendido a odiar el sector de las telecos, no creo que sea un mal sector a largo plazo pero las empresas hacen muchas cosas raras), Caterpillar, Archer Daniels , Miguel y Costas, Lockheed Martin (comprada en 2018, estaba más barata que ahora)... Y bueno, también tengo algo de Inditex, pero la compré muy cara porque veía que mi cartera estaba muy concentrada y quería diversificar.
> 
> También tenía BME y Abertis, pero las vendí con el anuncio de las OPAs. Es una pena, las dos eran muy buenas. Tenía muchísimo BME y eso me dejó con bastante liquidez.



Para la cartera de largo tengo muchas empresas de consumo defensivo en el radar que les meteré tiros cuando se pongan baratas.


----------



## Frostituto (14 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> No lo es, no. Esto es un hobby a medio plazo, una cartera llena de empresas de mierda baratas para que se multipliquen por varias veces o se vayan a la quiebra. Es para distraerme y no hacer locuras con mi cartera "buena", que en momentos como los actuales cuesta quedarse quieto.
> 
> Mi cartera a largo es ésta:
> 
> Para la cartera de largo tengo muchas empresas de consumo defensivo en el radar que les meteré tiros cuando se pongan baratas.



Con lo que te gustan las teleco no has metido AT&T que esta regalada?


----------



## gordinflas (14 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Con lo que te gustan las teleco no has metido AT&T que esta regalada?



Me gusta el sector sobre el papel, a la práctica lo odio con todo mi ser  

Timofónica y BT son dinero que doy por perdido. No voy a meter ni un duro más en ese sector lleno de pacodirectivos de mierda. AT&T hace poco compraron la Warner por 85000 millonacos. Ni de coña meto mi dinero en alguien que paga esa cantidad por medios de comunicación.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

@gordinflas te pongo aquí una noticia de Renault que he visto ahora. Parece que literalmente regalan su 50% de participación en china con una empresa local de allí. Apenas vendían 19 mil coches al año, y eso en China es nada. Dice mucho que tengan literalmente que regalar a coste cero la.participacion, pero al menos se quitan un negocio en el que pierden dinero.

RENAULT: Groupe Renault sets its new Strategy for China


----------



## gordinflas (14 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> @gordinflas te pongo aquí una noticia de Renault que he visto ahora. Parece que literalmente regalan su 50% de participación en china con una empresa local de allí. Apenas vendían 19 mil coches al año, y eso en China es nada. Dice mucho que tengan literalmente que regalar a coste cero la.participacion, pero al menos se quitan un negocio en el que pierden dinero.
> 
> RENAULT: Groupe Renault sets its new Strategy for China



Veremos muchas noticias así estos días. En realidad sacarse de encima divisiones que no son rentables es buena noticia, aunque sea de esta forma...


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Veremos muchas noticias así estos días. En realidad sacarse de encima divisiones que no son rentables es buena noticia, aunque sea de esta forma...



Si estoy de acuerdo. Pero también es una forma de recordar que no todo es vender el.maximo número de coches posibles, sino que hay que ganar dinero con cada coche que se venda. Aunque sean menos. Y quien dice coches dice cualquier otro producto que venda una empresa.


----------



## Frostituto (14 Abr 2020)

Seguramente en unos meses, cuando la crisis penetre en España y haya sobreventa, podamos pillarlas a precios de derribo de forma que el precio compense su deuda


----------



## gordinflas (14 Abr 2020)

Porque España tiene muchas empresas buenas y me sale mejor el tema fiscal con los dividendos. Si viviera en UK tendría la mayoría de empresas de UK.

En empresas tipo Enagás y REE, cuando hay deuda barata hay que pillarla. Son empresas más resistentes que el propio país en el que operan y no pueden crecer. La deuda es una buena forma de aumentar su rentabilidad. A mi me gustaría que estuviesen aún más endeudadas porque como accionista me daría más dinero, pero los gestores son más conservadores que yo. Supongo que también influye que el gobierno sea accionista de las dos y que no quiera que se hagan según qué. Quieren que su vaca lechera siga dando leche. La corrupción funciona en las dos direcciones.

Y sobre lo de la deuda y el extranjero... Las empresas de USA y UK están aún más endeudadas que las españolas. Las chinas y las rusas sobre el papel no, pero con la de fraude y corrupción que hay en esos países (corrupción que deja en ridículo a la corrupción hispanistaní) cualquiera se fía. En España flipamos cuando nos aparece un pufo tipo Gowex y lo recordamos toda la vida, en China he visto docenas de pufos mucho peores que Gowex cotizando con total impunidad. También he oído unas historias de China que se te caen los huevos al suelo, nada que ver con lo que he oído de Hispanistan.

Que luego políticamente puedo admirar a ciertos gobernantes desde la distancia (por ejemplo a Putin), pero ese es otro tema.


----------



## gordinflas (14 Abr 2020)

Pues lo dicho, me he sacado a Aviva de encima a 265, al inicio de la sesión. Voy a meter alguna aseguradora paco para compensar. No será que no hayan por el mundo... No voy a contar lo que he sacado con ella para calcular la rentabilidad, aunque ya os digo que es un buen pellizco. El "extra" que me he sacado con esta operación pacotrader lo meto en la cartera de largo.

Sigo sin poder operar con opciones pese a haber hecho el test de los cojones. Lo volveré a intentar cuando levanten la prohibición de los cortos, si no me dejan volveré a quejarme a Degiro. Las primas que iba a sacar eran ridículas, pero jode igual, la verdad.

Y ya, ninguna novedad más. Ahora solo toca esperar a que vayan entrando órdenes y que bajen / suban los precios.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues lo dicho, me he sacado a Aviva de encima a 265, al inicio de la sesión. Voy a meter alguna aseguradora paco para compensar. No será que no hayan por el mundo... No voy a contar lo que he sacado con ella para calcular la rentabilidad, aunque ya os digo que es un buen pellizco. El "extra" que me he sacado con esta operación pacotrader lo meto en la cartera de largo.
> 
> Sigo sin poder operar con opciones pese a haber hecho el test de los cojones. Lo volveré a intentar cuando levanten la prohibición de los cortos, si no me dejan volveré a quejarme a Degiro. Las primas que iba a sacar eran ridículas, pero jode igual, la verdad.
> 
> Y ya, ninguna novedad más. Ahora solo toca esperar a que vayan entrando órdenes y que bajen / suban los precios.



Enhorabuena por los beneficios en Aviva. Todo el sector financiero y de seguros de UK está siendo muy castigado. Yo creo que a Aviva (y a los demás bancos y aseguradoras) les queda bajada aún.


----------



## Bort (14 Abr 2020)

Por qué le metes a esos dos bancos y no por ejemplo a Bankinter? Esperas mejor comportamiento a corto plazo?


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

Yo creo que lo de cartera KAMIKAZE debería darte alguna pista...


----------



## DEREC (14 Abr 2020)

¿Como va la cosa?


----------



## gordinflas (14 Abr 2020)

Bort dijo:


> Por qué le metes a esos dos bancos y no por ejemplo a Bankinter? Esperas mejor comportamiento a corto plazo?



A corto no sé, no tengo ni puta idea. Si me hubiesen dicho lo que pasaría este último mes jamás habría dicho que nos habríamos tragado un rebote como el que hemos tenido.

A medio plazo, si sobreviven, tienen muchísimo más potencial que Bankinter. Sabadell debería moverse alrededor de los 3/3,5 euros, Bankia alrededor de los 7/8 euros. Bankinter es el único banco que metería en mi cartera de largo plazo (y seguramente le acabe metiendo, viendo el panorama), pero ahora mismo solo veo potencial para multiplicar por 3 o 4. 

Bankia es un banco muy mediocre (casi tanto como Unicaja) y no está para nada saneado. Metería en Unicaja en vez de Bankia si no fuera porque diluyeron a los accionistas apenas 1 año después de salir a cotizar en bolsa. Eso es ser muy hijos de puta. No me fío de alguien que hace eso. De Bankia me espero un poco más de consideración por el accionista, sobretodo después del follón de las preferentes y de que sus anteriores gestores estén en el trullo.

Sabadell es mejor y también cotiza a precios de quiebra absoluta, así que eso. Si me tengo que sacar a uno de los dos de encima sería Bankia.



DEREC dijo:


> ¿Como va la cosa?



Bastante bien. Todo ha subido como un cohete. Lo único que no lo ha hecho es la banca, pero la idea de la cartera era que solo 1/5 empresas acabasen funcionando. De momento me están funcionado la mitad (o 3/5 si cuentas Aviva).

Dicho esto, espero ampliaciones de capital en los coches si al final la recuperación no es tan rápida como se esperan algunos ejhpertos. Eso hundirá la cotización.


----------



## IQMaxx (14 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> A corto no sé, no tengo ni puta idea. Si me hubiesen dicho lo que pasaría este último mes jamás habría dicho que nos habríamos tragado un rebote como el que hemos tenido.
> 
> A medio plazo, si sobreviven, tienen muchísimo más potencial que Bankinter. Sabadell debería moverse alrededor de los 3/3,5 euros, Bankia alrededor de los 7/8 euros. Bankinter es el único banco que metería en mi cartera de largo plazo (y seguramente le acabe metiendo, viendo el panorama), pero ahora mismo solo veo potencial para multiplicar por 3 o 4.
> 
> ...



Y q precio objetivo le pondrias a repsol?


----------



## gordinflas (14 Abr 2020)

Si ARP mañana se vuelve para abajo le meto toda la munición a 4 dólares. También le metería si veo que se acerca a 5 dólares. Estamos hablando de algo que tiene potencial para subir por encima de los 30-40 dólares y que por una vez en la vida tiene buenos gestores. Tengo que hacer algo con ese 70% de liquidez y Degiro no me deja operar con opciones, así que eso.



IQMaxx dijo:


> Y q precio objetivo le pondrias a repsol?



Ni idea, no he tocado sector petróleo y dudo que lo haga. Ya tengo suficientes combustibles fósiles con el carbón...


----------



## IQMaxx (14 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si ARP mañana se vuelve para abajo le meto toda la munición a 4 dólares. También le metería si veo que se acerca a 5 dólares. Estamos hablando de algo que tiene potencial para subir por encima de los 30-40 dólares y que por una vez en la vida tiene buenos gestores. Tengo que hacer algo con ese 70% de liquidez y Degiro no me deja operar con opciones, así que eso.
> 
> 
> Ni idea, no he tocado sector petróleo y dudo que lo haga. Ya tengo suficientes combustibles fósiles con el carbón...



En q empresa d carbon has "penetrado"?


----------



## gordinflas (14 Abr 2020)

IQMaxx dijo:


> En q empresa d carbon has "penetrado"?





O al menos espero entrar mañana...


----------



## IQMaxx (14 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 288494
> 
> O al menos espero entrar mañana...



Segun investing tiene per de 1 y 40% d dividendo


----------



## gordinflas (14 Abr 2020)

IQMaxx dijo:


> Segun investing tiene per de 1 y 40% d dividendo



Y hace una semana estaba con más del 75% de divi. Divis de 2019, en 2020 no dará nada.

Pero bueno, que este año seguro que tiene pérdidas. Esto es una apuesta a 2/3 años, puede que más. Ya he hablado de la idea de la inversión hace unos días:



gordinflas dijo:


> Pues sobre ARP. Son la segunda empresa más grande del este de USA. El 80% del carbón que general es _steam coal_, del que se usa para generar electricidad, vamos. Lo venden a utilities americanas, que al estar cerca de las minas hace que les compense el coste de transporte por encima de otros combustibles fósiles. Un 20% lo venden fuera del país.
> 
> Aquí me había currado un texto largo para justificar la compra con números y demás, pero me he dado cuenta de que me estaba pareciendo cada vez más a un comercial de esos que quieren vender mierda como si fuera oro. La verdad es que ARP no tiene nada de especial más allá de producir carbón a menores costes que la competencia (básicamente por ser más eficientes y tener más sinergias) y de tener muy buenos gestores. La directiva tiene la cabeza en su sitio, están enfocados al largo plazo (ya han empezado a transicionar la empresa hacia obtener _royalties_ de combustibles fósiles con más futuro, principalmente gas natural), tienen mucha _skin in the game_ (los insiders tienen como 1/3 de la empresa) y son extremadamente conservadores en los números. Cuentan como depreciaciones cosas que no deberían, no amortizan cosas que deberían, hacen provisiones por cosas que al final no se cumplen...
> 
> ...


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Lo tiene, la
> 
> Y hace una semana estaba con más del 75% de divi. Divis de 2019, en 2020 no dará nada.
> 
> Pero bueno, que este año seguro que tiene pérdidas. Esto es una apuesta a 2/3 años, puede que más. Ya he hablado de la idea de la inversión hace unos días:



Te metiste al final en la minera de carbón americana?


----------



## IQMaxx (14 Abr 2020)

Puestos a minar por que no glencore?


----------



## gordinflas (14 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Te metiste al final en la minera de carbón americana?



Mañana si baja de 4 o sube de 5 me meteré. Es un caramelito, lo mejor que he visto para esta cartera hasta el momento. La semana pasada cotizaba en mínimos históricos y se me metió entre ceja y ceja pillarla aún más abajo, pero el precio del carbón ha remontado y la empresa ha ido detrás. Si baja otra vez ya ampliaré.



IQMaxx dijo:


> Puestos a minar por que no glencore?



Odio las materias primas y las empresas de mierda del sector. Si he cogido cariño a ARP es porque la encontré de casualidad y no tenía nada malo. Glencore mezcla varias cosas y no tiene los números de ARP. Todos sus Free Cash Flows de 2016 a 2019 son negativos...


----------



## Bort (15 Abr 2020)

@gordinflas yo no le veo tanto potencial a sabadell. Creo que Bankinter llegó a caer un 50% igual que sabadell y la veo bastante más saneada. Además que es la que menos ha puteado a su accionista. También se hablaba de fusiones o absorción de algún banco antes de la crisis. Ahora van a sonar con más fuerza. Ya veremos como evoluciona el paro y los posibles impagos


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Abr 2020)

Sabadell es un popular 2.0


----------



## gordinflas (15 Abr 2020)

Bort dijo:


> @gordinflas yo no le veo tanto potencial a sabadell. Creo que Bankinter llegó a caer un 50% igual que sabadell y la veo bastante más saneada. Además que es la que menos ha puteado a su accionista. También se hablaba de fusiones o absorción de algún banco antes de la crisis. Ahora van a sonar con más fuerza. Ya veremos como evoluciona el paro y los posibles impagos



No si ya. La cosa es que los bancos cotizan de media histórica a 1,5 veces valor contable y que Sabadell (0,18) y Bankia (0,24) están muy, MUY bajos ahora mismo. Ya lo estaban de antes (injustificadamente, en mi opinión), ahora con el coronabicho aún están más hundidos. 

Pero bueno, que no soy retrasado. Entiendo los motivos por los que la banca está tan baja y por qué éstas dos están aún más abajo. Es una mezcla entre mala reputación, intereses bajos, miedo a la crisis del coronabicho, riesgo de nacionalización y márgenes mediocres en el caso de Bankia y riesgo Brexit y ampliaciones en Sabadell. Nada que no se sepa.

Sabadell tiene los márgenes y la rentabilidad de Caixabank, más o menos, no es un Banco Popular. Popular tenía pérdidas multimillonarias y Sabadell no ha perdido dinero ningún año, ni siquiera en los peores de la crisis. En Bankia han sido muy conservadores con ampliar capital desde las famosas preferentes. Los problemas de Bankia son más por su negocio que por sus prácticas. Los dos son una apuesta a que el pseudorescate bancario de Sánchez y las medidas que tomaron para evitar que se repitiera lo del 2008-2012 funcionan. Altísimo riesgo, altísimo potencial.

Bankinter está a 0,67 veces valor contable y por buenos motivos. Es el mejor banco de España con diferencia y de los mejores de Europa (en el top 3 seguro). La calidad se paga. El problema es el que vengo comentando desde el principio del hilo: ¿vale la pena pagar 3-4 veces más para tener un banco bueno en una cartera llena de basura si tampoco tiene el potencial de revalorización que tiene la basura? Si igualmente voy a meter a Bankinter en la cartera de largo plazo más pronto que tarde...


----------



## gordinflas (15 Abr 2020)

Ala, ya he entrado en ARP. 550 acciones a 4 dólares. También he cambiado la orden para Macy's, 400 acciones a 5'5 dólares. Imagino que hoy también entrará. Ya son buenos precios y tengo mucha liquidez, si bajan voy a ampliar.


----------



## gordinflas (15 Abr 2020)

En 2019 también suben los activos fijos en 400 millones. Tiene pinta a adquisición. Es como ha crecido esta empresa a lo largo de los años, encajaría con su forma de hacer las cosas.

Tampoco es como si hayan subido mucho la deuda comparado con otros años, en 2014 o así la tenían alrededor de 800 millones en deuda. Por aquel entonces la acción estaba en los 40-50 dólares, ahora está a 4.

Yo creo que aún no hemos visto lo peor y que volverá a bajar, pero así para empezar a abrir posición es un precio que ya es buenísimo. Luego si baja más y la cosa sigue igual pues se amplía. Y si sube pues no se ha perdido el tren. Nunca he entendido la necesidad de intentar predecir el mercado...


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ala, ya he entrado en ARP. 550 acciones a 4 dólares. También he cambiado la orden para Macy's, 400 acciones a 5'5 dólares. Imagino que hoy también entrará. Ya son buenos precios y tengo mucha liquidez, si bajan voy a ampliar.



Muchas suerte con estas compañero. Me da más miedo Macy's que la minera. Algo leí de Macy's de que estaba en conversaciones con un banco de inversión diseñando una salida financiera de todo esto, creo que puse la noticia en el hilo de ampliaciones


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muchas suerte con estas compañero. Me da más miedo Macy's que la minera. Algo leí de Macy's de que estaba en conversaciones con un banco de inversión diseñando una salida financiera de todo esto, creo que puse la noticia en el hilo de ampliaciones



Gracias por avisar pues yo tambien la tenia en el punto de mira , pero si dices que lo tiene mas negro que una minera pues ya es decir , no por lo negro , sino por lo barato del petroleo.


----------



## Bort (15 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> No si ya. La cosa es que los bancos cotizan de media histórica a 1,5 veces valor contable y que Sabadell (0,18) y Bankia (0,24) están muy, MUY bajos ahora mismo. Ya lo estaban de antes (injustificadamente, en mi opinión), ahora con el coronabicho aún están más hundidos.
> 
> Pero bueno, que no soy retrasado. Entiendo los motivos por los que la banca está tan baja y por qué éstas dos están aún más abajo. Es una mezcla entre mala reputación, intereses bajos, miedo a la crisis del coronabicho, riesgo de nacionalización y márgenes mediocres en el caso de Bankia y riesgo Brexit y ampliaciones en Sabadell. Nada que no se sepa.
> 
> ...



yo creo que con los intereses a 0, el brexit, la crisis que ha venido, no veo que ningún banco pegue un buen repunte ni a medio plazo. Sería más sencillo jugar a corto plazo con el banco menos malo para sacarte un pico en algún rebote y dejarlo para largo en una bajada buena. Pero claro, es cartera kamikaze, mayor riesgo, mayor ganancia


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gracias por avisar pues yo tambien la tenia en el punto de mira , pero si dices que lo tiene mas negro que una minera pues ya es decir , no por lo negro , sino por lo barato del petroleo.



Esta es la noticia que decía. De momento no se sabe nada de cómo se vana recapitalizar. Como @gordinflas dijo en su momento, tienen unos activos de real state increíbles, por ahí podrían sacar pero claro ahora el mercado está en la.mierda. veremos qué opciones plantean.

Macy's Taps Investment Bank to Explore Recapitalisation | News & Analysis | BoF


----------



## gordinflas (15 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muchas suerte con estas compañero. Me da más miedo Macy's que la minera. Algo leí de Macy's de que estaba en conversaciones con un banco de inversión diseñando una salida financiera de todo esto, creo que puse la noticia en el hilo de ampliaciones



Sí, ya lo había visto. Lo "bueno" de ese artículo es que dicen que "Macy's has $530 million of debt due in January 2021 and another $450 million at the start of 2022, and likely has enough cash to make those payments". Yo la verdad es que no soy tan optimista, con el cash que tienen ahora mismo veo que puede aguantar en una situación como la actual hasta principios de 2021 (puede que un poquito más si contamos el 25% del negocio online y si eliminan algunos gastos operativos de forma temporal, pero ni de coña hasta el 2022). La cosa es que creo que no se van a morir hasta dentro de 8 meses como mínimo. Coincidiría con el período que se ha dado la CFO para dejar su posición...

Otra cosa "buena" de Macy's es que si sus directivos son listos no es necesario que amplien capital ni que se financien a intereses basura. Pueden tirar de hipotecas inversas en sus propiedades premium a intereses bajísimos, algo que la grandísima mayoría de empresas no podrían hacer. Al final es una apuesta, como todo en esta cartera llena de mierda. Una apuesta a que los directivos están alineados con el accionista en vez de ir a su bola. Si sale bien nos vamos a los 40 perfectamente, si sale mal... Con lo que habían hecho los últimos 4-5 años tenía pinta de que eran directivos de los buenos, pero ahora ha renunciado la CFO y ni puta idea de lo que puede acabar pasando con el nuevo directivo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sí, ya lo había visto. Lo "bueno" de ese artículo es que dicen que "Macy's has $530 million of debt due in January 2021 and another $450 million at the start of 2022, and likely has enough cash to make those payments". Yo la verdad es que no soy tan optimista, con el cash que tienen ahora mismo veo que puede aguantar en una situación como la actual hasta principios de 2021 (puede que un poquito más si contamos el 25% del negocio online y si eliminan algunos gastos operativos de forma temporal, pero ni de coña hasta el 2022). La cosa es que creo que no se van a morir hasta dentro de 8 meses como mínimo. Coincidiría con el período que se ha dado la CFO para dejar su posición...
> 
> Otra cosa "buena" de Macy's es que si sus directivos son listos no es necesario que amplien capital ni que se financien a intereses basura. Pueden tirar de hipotecas inversas en sus propiedades premium a intereses bajísimos, algo que la grandísima mayoría de empresas no podrían hacer. Al final es una apuesta, como todo en esta cartera llena de mierda. Una apuesta a que los directivos están alineados con el accionista en vez de ir a su bola. Si sale bien nos vamos a los 40 perfectamente, si sale mal... Con lo que habían hecho los últimos 4-5 años tenía pinta de que eran directivos de los buenos, pero ahora ha renunciado la CFO y ni puta idea de lo que puede acabar pasando con el nuevo directivo.



Lo de la hipoteca inversa es una buena idea. Incluso que les den un crédito normal a un interés razonable poniendo de prenda alguno de los edificios mejores que tienen. El de NY o el de Chicago. Sólo con ese colateral pueden pedir lo que quieran.


----------



## gordinflas (16 Abr 2020)

Pues me he despertado en plena noche y he visto que me ha entrado la orden de Mazda a 550 yenes justos. El precio más bajo en lo que llevamos de sesión. La verdad es que estoy teniendo mucha suerte con los precios de entrada. Ahora solo faltará la bajada de Macy's mañana y ya tendré todo lo que quería. No esperaba tenerlo hasta finales de mes... La volatilidad es lo mejor que nos puede pasar a los que funcionamos con órdenes limitadas permanentes.

Quizá con las bajadas entro en alguna aseguradora para compensar la salida de Aviva (que es buena empresa y está barata pero no encaja mucho con lo que quiero hacer aquí). Aegon no me convence y el resto de aseguradoras europeas grandes no las veo para esta cartera. Voy a mirar otras aseguradoras en Asia (sobretodo en Japón, tengo la sensación de que habrá oportunidades) y quizá por fin me meto a mirar en el downstream petrolero. Lo voy a mirar por encima, pero me da la sensación de que es un sector mucho más seguido que el carbón y que no habrá oportunidades con la relación riesgo / recompensa de ARP. Si lo mejor que ha encontrado Patrick (que lleva más tiempo buscando empresas de mierda que yo) es Occidental... Ojalá encontrar alguna empresa tipo Aramco que saque petróleo por menos de lo que cuesta comprar una Coca-Cola en el súper.

Mañana (hoy) edito la lista de empresas en la cartera.


----------



## Max Aub (16 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, para no llenar el hilo de @PatrickBateman de más mierda voy a abrir mi propio hilo para mi cartera de medio plazo. Voy a poner números, cantidades y demás. 100% transparente. También voy a mirar por encima las empresas paco que me vayáis comentando y responderé a dudas (si no se escapan a mi limitado conocimiento del mundillo). Si hay alguna idea interesante que me llame la atención puede que la incluya en la cartera y todo.
> 
> Para poner en contexto, soy un psicólogo de formación y un_ jack of all trades_ en una pacoempresa de marketing de profesión. Llevo invirtiendo unos años ya. Empecé palmando dinero en una etapa con mucho mierdatrading y análisis técnico. Luego aprendí un poco de finanzas y luego, cuando estaba mirando las acciones como lo que son (parte de empresas), acabé aprendiendo contabilidad y analizando por fundamentales. Al final creé mi cartera a largo plazo con las típicas empresas de calidad, para no complicarme. Pasé un tiempo haciendo eso y aprendiendo sin parar, hasta que en 2016 dejé el tema apartado. He seguido metiendo dinero en la cartera de largo plazo y reinvirtiendo dividendos, pero solo le dedicaba una hora cada dos meses o así. Invertir a largo plazo se acaba volviendo aburrido.
> 
> ...



Vaya cagarros de acciones. Hay que estar mal de la chola o ser un CM de medio pelo para invertir en dinosaurios abocados a la extincion como Renault y Pacobancos españoles pudiendo invertir en empresas buenas y con futuro de USA.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Abr 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Vaya cagarros de acciones. Hay que estar mal de la chola o ser un CM de medio pelo para invertir en dinosaurios abocados a la extincion como Renault y Pacobancos españoles pudiendo invertir en empresas buenas y con futuro de USA.



Eres tan cortito que ni siquiera te enteras que esta es una cartera paralela que tiene respecto a su cartera buena. Hasta puso la cartera buena por ahí,zoquete.

Lo siento pero no me resisto a decírtelo otra vez, eres un zoquete. Lee algo y aprende y deja de dar por culo.


----------



## Max Aub (16 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Eres tan cortito que ni siquiera te enteras que esta es una cartera paralela que tiene respecto a su cartera buena. Hasta puso la cartera buena por ahí,zoquete.
> 
> Lo siento pero no me resisto a decírtelo otra vez, eres un zoquete. Lee algo y aprende y deja de dar por culo.



Ah, que la otra es la que publicabas con el nick de PatrickBateman, no?


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Abr 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Ah, que la otra es la que publicabas con el nick de PatrickBateman, no?



Pero mongol, si esto es de un usuario llamado @gordinflas que explica en este mismo hilo cual es su cartera sería y cuál es el motivo de tener esta. También soy el usuario gordinflas? 

Joder si vas un poco justito de inteligencia, tapate cojones. No te pongas a hacer el ridículo delante de todo el foro.


----------



## Max Aub (16 Abr 2020)

A ver , para que se entere la gente, por si alguno aún no se ha enterado:

PatrickBateman= gordinflas = arriba/abajo

Venga, a seguir currando


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Abr 2020)




----------



## Rexter (16 Abr 2020)

Pues veo el tema más que interesante, una cartera con empresas en el filo de la navaja. Un todo o nada. Y publicado antes de ver los resultados futuros. 

Que la gente que acierta hablando del pasado ya cansa.

Puede gustarte la cartera o no, puede parecerte el hilo un truño o no, pero a mi me parece que aporta. 

Aunque quien sabe, igual también soy un multinick de gordinflas.


----------



## gordinflas (16 Abr 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Vaya cagarros de acciones. Hay que estar mal de la chola o ser un CM de medio pelo para invertir en dinosaurios abocados a la extincion como Renault y Pacobancos españoles pudiendo invertir en empresas buenas y con futuro de USA.



Pues sí, soy un CM de Renault y me pagan por postear. También tengo tropecientos multis. La mitad del foro soy yo. Patrick, arriba/abajo, alvarexter... todos ellos somos la misma persona.


----------



## gordinflas (16 Abr 2020)

Bueno, hoy ha sido un día movidito en la cartera. Me ha entrado Mazda a 550 yenes en las tantas de la madrugada, me he sacado de encima a Daimler a 28 por la mañana (con una plusvalía del 20 y tantos %, que no está nada mal) y ha entrado Renault a 16 euros las 4 de la tarde. Las órdenes limitadas son lo mejor cuando salen bien... Tiene pinta de que hoy no entrará Macy's, pero con la tendencia bajista ya acabará entrando. 

De mientras sigo shilleando por empresas de mierda, esta vez del sector seguros y petróleo. No quiero que Max Aub (o Ignacio Aldecoa o Alvaro Cunqueiro o como sea que se haga llamar esta basura subhumana) se piense que estoy haciendo el vago y se chive a Renault.


----------



## finkbrau (16 Abr 2020)

Que tengas mucha suerte. No te tienta Airbus? 

Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (16 Abr 2020)

finkbrau dijo:


> Que tengas mucha suerte. No te tienta Airbus?
> 
> Enviado desde mi F3111 mediante Tapatalk



Quizá para la cartera de largo, cuando caiga un poco más. Me gustaba más Boeing, pero con las cagadas del año pasado y lo del bicho tiene pinta a rescate... Esperare a los resultados del Q2 o el Q3. Para esta cartera no encaja para nada.

He editado la cartera para reflejar los movimientos. Me gustaría meter dos empresas más, a poder ser del sector aerolíneas y petróleo. También sigo teniendo esperanzas de encontrar una aseguradora que me haga tilín. 

Hoy por la tarde seguiré buscando. Renault no me paga si no encuentro cagarros para promocionar.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2020)

Pues de petróleo de momento nada, pero de gas... joder qué buena que es Gazprom para lo que cotiza. Si no fuera porque parece que siempre cotiza por debajo de PER 7 pillaría al instante. De momento la dejaré en la lista de lo que voy siguiendo.

También pondré en la lista de empresas que sigo a Ted Baker y a Cambria Automobiles. Ya he hablado de ellas, son los únicos retailers pequeños de UK que me llaman la atención. La primera tiene mucho potencial para revalorizarse y con una estructura accionarial muy poco atomizada (cosa que hará difícil ampliar capital). Su problema es que de momento la apuesta es demasiado arriesgada, incluso para mi. Con Cambria me pasa algo parecido que con Wizz Air. Son buenísimas empresas en sectores de mierda que no las puedo poner en mi cartera de largo plazo por ser demasiado arriesgadas, pero que a la vez tampoco acaban de encajar con lo que busco en esta cartera. Si bajan más meteré un par de tirillos.

No he encontrado nada interesante en las aseguradoras. En Japón hay varias aseguradoras cotizando baratas y con caja neta. Tenían buena pinta hasta que me he fijado en su crecimiento (o más bien decrecimiento) del -10% anual. Lo único que más o menos encaja con la cartera es Aegon y tiene algo que no me gusta. Deben ser sus bajas rentabilidades, supongo.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2020)

Pues a tomar por culo, que Gazprom está muy bien. Si lo único que me da miedo es que últimamente ha cotizado muy baja... anda que la banca paco no lleva más tiempo a niveles que no tocarían. Que por lo demás está regalada. P'adentro con todo en el ADR, 500 acciones a 4,55 euros. Comprado en Xetra, que este año aún no he comprado en UK y no quiero que me cobren más cánones de bolsa de lo necesario.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues de petróleo de momento nada, pero de gas... joder qué buena que es Gazprom para lo que cotiza. Si no fuera porque parece que siempre cotiza por debajo de PER 7 pillaría al instante. De momento la dejaré en la lista de lo que voy siguiendo.
> 
> También pondré en la lista de empresas que sigo a Ted Baker y a Cambria Automobiles. Ya he hablado de ellas, son los únicos retailers pequeños de UK que me llaman la atención. La primera tiene mucho potencial para revalorizarse y con una estructura accionarial muy atomizada (cosa que hará difícil ampliar capital). Su problema es que de momento la apuesta es demasiado arriesgada, incluso para mi. Con Cambria me pasa algo parecido que con Wizz Air. Son buenísimas empresas en sectores de mierda que no las puedo poner en mi cartera de largo plazo por ser demasiado arriesgadas, pero que a la vez tampoco acaban de encajar con lo que busco en esta cartera. Si bajan más meteré un par de tirillos.
> 
> No he encontrado nada interesante en las aseguradoras. En Japón hay varias aseguradoras cotizando baratas y con caja neta. Tenían buena pinta hasta que me he fijado en su crecimiento (o más bien decrecimiento) del -10% anual. Lo único que más o menos encaja con la cartera es Aegon y tiene algo que no me gusta. Deben ser sus bajas rentabilidades, supongo.



A que te refieres con lo de Ted Baker de accionariado atomizado que dificulta una posible ampliación de capital?


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> A que te refieres con lo de Ted Baker de accionariado atomizado que dificulta una posible ampliación de capital?



El fundador tiene un 35% y hay casi un 50% más que está en manos de 9 fondos de inversión activa. Cuando hay mucho minoritario es muy fácil que los directivos se salgan con la suya. Hay muchísimos que ni siquiera van (vamos) a las juntas, y en ese caso se acaba votando la opción por defecto que quiere la directiva. Para ellos ampliar capital es la salida más fácil, pero cuando hay un 85% de la empresa en manos de unas pocas personas no es tan fácil. Imagino que por eso en Ted Baker han decidido vender su cuartel general antes de ampliar capital.

Paramés se había acercado a esta "verdad" con su razonamiento de comprar empresas familiares. Aunque bueno, él ha descubierto a las malas que si no hay un balance de poder dentro de la empresa la familia se acaba follando a los minoritarios como quiere. En Ted Baker creo que el balance existe, otra cosa es si la empresa puede capear el temporal...


----------



## BABY (17 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> El fundador tiene un 35% y hay casi un 50% más que está en manos de 9 fondos de inversión activa. Cuando hay mucho minoritario es muy fácil que los directivos se salgan con la suya. Hay muchísimos que ni siquiera van (vamos) a las juntas, y en ese caso se acaba votando la opción por defecto que quiere la directiva. Para ellos ampliar capital es la salida más fácil, pero cuando hay un 85% de la empresa en manos de unas pocas personas no es tan fácil. Imagino que por eso en Ted Baker han decidido vender su cuartel general antes de ampliar capital.
> 
> Paramés se había acercado a esta "verdad" con su razonamiento de comprar empresas familiares. Aunque bueno, él ha descubierto a las malas que si no hay un balance de poder dentro de la empresa la familia se acaba follando a los minoritarios como quiere. En Ted Baker creo que el balance existe, otra cosa es si la empresa puede capear el temporal...



Off tópic total gordinflas. ¿Quien es el de la foto de tu perfil?.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2020)

Uno de los gemelos Bogdanoff. Eran unos tipos que hacían programas de ciencia ficción en la tele francesa durante los años 70/80. Luego se operaron la cara y se quedaron peor que la Duquesa de Alba.

Hay la broma de que en realidad son más poderosos que los Rothschild y de que no son humanos, entre otras. Suelen salir en muchas sátiras y parodias de las típicas magufadas político-económicas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> El fundador tiene un 35% y hay casi un 50% más que está en manos de 9 fondos de inversión activa. Cuando hay mucho minoritario es muy fácil que los directivos se salgan con la suya. Hay muchísimos que ni siquiera van (vamos) a las juntas, y en ese caso se acaba votando la opción por defecto que quiere la directiva. Para ellos ampliar capital es la salida más fácil, pero cuando hay un 85% de la empresa en manos de unas pocas personas no es tan fácil. Imagino que por eso en Ted Baker han decidido vender su cuartel general antes de ampliar capital.
> 
> Paramés se había acercado a esta "verdad" con su razonamiento de comprar empresas familiares. Aunque bueno, él ha descubierto a las malas que si no hay un balance de poder dentro de la empresa la familia se acaba follando a los minoritarios como quiere. En Ted Baker creo que el balance existe, otra cosa es si la empresa puede capear el temporal...



Entonces en realidad sería POCO atomizada más que muy atomizada, no? Yo entiendo lo mismo que tú y me pareció raro cuando pusiste muy atomizada y pensé si me había perdido algo en mi planteamiento jajaja

Estoy de acuerdo que tener un fundador con una participación muy gorda, y si aún está al manos de la empresa, es la.mejor forma de asegurarse que lo último que harán será ampliar, porque significaría joderles a ellos más que a nadie.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Entonces en realidad sería POCO atomizada más que muy atomizada, no? Yo entiendo lo mismo que tú y me pareció raro cuando pusiste muy atomizada y pensé si me había perdido algo en mi planteamiento jajaja
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo que tener un fundador con una participación muy gorda, y si aún está al manos de la empresa, es la.mejor forma de asegurarse que lo último que harán será ampliar, porque significaría joderles a ellos más que a nadie.



Si perdona jajajaja. He tenido un lapsus


----------



## BABY (17 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Uno de los gemelos Bogdanoff. Eran unos tipos que hacían programas de ciencia ficción en la tele francesa durante los años 70/80. Luego se operaron la cara y se quedaron peor que la Duquesa de Alba.
> 
> Hay la broma de que en realidad son más poderosos que los Rothschild y de que no son humanos, entre otras. Suelen salir en muchas sátiras y parodias de las típicas magufadas político-económicas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 291801



Muchas gracias, parecen simpáticos y limpitos...


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Abr 2020)

@gordinflas entre Ted y Macy's cual te gusta más? Yo quizás le vea más potencial a Macy's, pero puede que lo tenga más jodido para salir sin ampliar. Pero como lo haga, creo que puede subir muy mucho, para empezar porque en USA una parte relevante de la competencia va a quebrar.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> @gordinflas entre Ted y Macy's cual te gusta más? Yo quizás le vea más potencial a Macy's, pero puede que lo tenga más jodido para salir sin ampliar. Pero como lo haga, creo que puede subir muy mucho, para empezar porque en USA una parte relevante de la competencia va a quebrar.



Macy's tiene más buena pinta solo por el inmobiliario. Si los directivos no son subnormales va a salir bien. Yo no creo que los negocios tipo Corte Inglés desaparezcan en el medio plazo. También hay la cuarta parte del negocio online que no tiene Ted Baker.

Ted Baker puede multiplicarse por mucho más pero hay algo que no me acaba de gustar. Ya se han quitado de encima una de sus mejores propiedades. Eso y la deuda... Cuando capitalizaba 1000 millones esos 100 millones de deuda no eran nada, pero ahora que ha bajado a 60-70 millones y que se le va sumando más deuda a cada día que pasa (si confiamos en lo que dicen que gastan cada día que tienen las puertas cerradas ya deberíamos ir por los 300 o 400 millones de deuda) pues no me quiero ni imaginar qué pasaría con una ampliación de capital. Norwegian parecerá un chiste al lado de ésta. Esperemos que los fondos y el propietario tengan sentido común y liquiden en vez de ampliar.


----------



## tremenk (17 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Macy's tiene más buena pinta solo por el inmobiliario. Si los directivos no son subnormales va a salir bien. Yo no creo que los negocios tipo Corte Inglés desaparezcan en el medio plazo. También hay la cuarta parte del negocio online que no tiene Ted Baker.
> 
> Ted Baker puede multiplicarse por mucho más pero hay algo que no me acaba de gustar. Ya se han quitado de encima una de sus mejores propiedades. Eso y la deuda... Cuando capitalizaba 1000 millones esos 100 millones de deuda no eran nada, pero ahora que ha bajado a 60-70 millones y que se le va sumando más deuda a cada día que pasa (si confiamos en lo que dicen que gastan cada día que tienen las puertas cerradas ya deberíamos ir por los 300 o 400 millones de deuda) pues no me quiero ni imaginar qué pasaría con una ampliación de capital. Norwegian parecerá un chiste al lado de ésta. Esperemos que los fondos y el propietario tengan sentido común y liquiden en vez de ampliar.



Que son esos tíos que tienes en el avatar y en la firma lo he visto en unos vídeo de youtube bastante gracioso...





Que gestiona algún monedero de Criptomoneda o algún broker?


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Que son esos tíos que tienes en el avatar y en la firma lo he visto en unos vídeo de youtube bastante gracioso...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Justo se lo acabo de explicar a @BABY jajajajajajaja



gordinflas dijo:


> Uno de los gemelos Bogdanoff. Eran unos tipos que hacían programas de ciencia ficción en la tele francesa durante los años 70/80. Luego se operaron la cara y se quedaron peor que la Duquesa de Alba.
> 
> Hay la broma de que en realidad son más poderosos que los Rothschild y de que no son humanos, entre otras. Suelen salir en muchas sátiras y parodias de las típicas magufadas político-económicas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 291801


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Abr 2020)

Cuanto más miro la minera americana más me convence. Creo que me voy a abrir cuenta en IG solo para meterme en esta y en alguna otra cosa rara a la que le veo mucho potencial a unos años vista


----------



## BABY (17 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Justo se lo acabo de explicar a @BABY jajajajajajaja



El vídeo de BOGGED es brutal. Cuando activa la inmortalidad cuántica me he descojonado. Los niños me miran raro.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuanto más miro la minera americana más me convence. Creo que me voy a abrir cuenta en IG solo para meterme en esta y en alguna otra cosa rara a la que le veo mucho potencial a unos años vista



Si encuentras alguna joyita por el estilo comparte


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si encuentras alguna joyita por el estilo comparte



Yo creo que este finde voy a poner una segunda versión de la cartera, que va a ser bastante diferente de la primera yo creo.


----------



## carlosas (17 Abr 2020)

Que opináis de la empresa de coches eléctricos china nio? Tiene buena pinta. Lo ha pasado mal económicamente pero está respaldada por el gobierno chino y creo que tiene potencial.


----------



## sensei_returns (17 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, para no llenar el hilo de @PatrickBateman de más mierda voy a abrir mi propio hilo para mi cartera de medio plazo. Voy a poner números, cantidades y demás. 100% transparente. También voy a mirar por encima las empresas paco que me vayáis comentando y responderé a dudas (si no se escapan a mi limitado conocimiento del mundillo). Si hay alguna idea interesante que me llame la atención puede que la incluya en la cartera y todo.
> 
> Para poner en contexto, soy un psicólogo de formación y un_ jack of all trades_ en una pacoempresa de marketing de profesión. Llevo invirtiendo unos años ya. Empecé palmando dinero en una etapa con mucho mierdatrading y análisis técnico. Luego aprendí un poco de finanzas y luego, cuando estaba mirando las acciones como lo que son (parte de empresas), acabé aprendiendo contabilidad y analizando por fundamentales. Al final creé mi cartera a largo plazo con las típicas empresas de calidad, para no complicarme. Pasé un tiempo haciendo eso y aprendiendo sin parar, hasta que en 2016 dejé el tema apartado. He seguido metiendo dinero en la cartera de largo plazo y reinvirtiendo dividendos, pero solo le dedicaba una hora cada dos meses o así. Invertir a largo plazo se acaba volviendo aburrido.
> 
> ...



Échale un vistazo a las consultoras... Alten, Altran, Akka...


----------



## gordinflas (18 Abr 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Que opináis de la empresa de coches eléctricos china nio? Tiene buena pinta. Lo ha pasado mal económicamente pero está respaldada por el gobierno chino y creo que tiene potencial.



Está literalmente en quiebra técnica. Pérdidas desde siempre y patrimonio negativo. Ni con un palo. Que el gobierno chino esté detrás no me tranquiliza, más bien lo contrario.



sensei_returns dijo:


> Échale un vistazo a las consultoras... Alten, Altran, Akka...



Voy a mirar, pero aviso que odio el sector. He tenido la (mala) suerte de trabajar en una consultora durante unos meses de mi vida...

Lo del W-8ben lo haces en el broker en un momento. Sobre las retenciones en Xetra te deberían retener lo ruso, pero las acciones de Gazprom son un producto tan raro que no te debería extrañar si el broker se equivoca. Si compras en Xetra cotiza en euros pero en realidad está extraído directamente de un ADR americano (en dólares) de 2 acciones de Gazprom (que es en rublos). Al final son acciones de Gazprom igual, pero hay un triple giro.

Creo que en Degiro también te dejan guardar parte del dinero en fondos monetarios que no sean de euros. No se si te dejan en rublos, pero en dólares, francos suizos o en coronas danesas (que dentro de lo europeo es de lo menos progre que hay y es bastante menos inflacionario que el rublo) seguro que sí.

A mi China me cuesta mucho. La mafia rusa la puedo tolerar porque sé que al final no van a sabotear las empresas que les dan de comer, sobretodo las grandes. Podemos estar tranquilos hasta que Putin se muera y tiene pinta de que aún le queda bastante cuerda. Los chinos... Winnie the Pooh está haciendo cosas muy raras con los occidentales. Yo no pondría mi dinero allí con un pasaporte occidental. Antes me meto en Singapur, que es un país con garantías legales y a la vez no es una economía decadente como lo podría ser Japón...

Sobre lo de retornar las fábricas a Europa... de poder lo podrían hacer, pero no sería en el oeste de Europa. Si lo acaban haciendo ya me imagino toda Bielorrusia, Moldavia, Ucrania, los balcanes... lleno de fábricas pacodemierda resucitadas de la era soviética.

Imagina el panorama: casi todo el bloque de la OTAN degenerando de la socialdemocracia al socialismo populista bananero y usando a los países del este como su frontera natural contra el enemigo del otro lado (que sería Rusia). Rusia, por aquel entonces, ya habría acabado de degenerar completamente a un estado capitalista mafioso lleno de oligopolios y magnates al mando de megacorporaciones de materias primas e industria pesada, muy a lo USA en el siglo XIX. De mientras China, que históricamente ha sido un país aislacionista, usando el capitalismo cada vez más salvaje para conquistar el mundo, todo bajo la bandera del "comunismo". El mundo al revés, Clown World a tope


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)

Muy interesante tu reflexion. Este finde tengo de deberes mirar más a fondo Gazprom. Por cierto me refería a IB no IG.


----------



## gordinflas (18 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues a tomar por culo, que Gazprom está muy bien. Si lo único que me da miedo es que últimamente ha cotizado muy baja... anda que la banca paco no lleva más tiempo a niveles que no tocarían. Que por lo demás está regalada. P'adentro con todo en el ADR, 500 acciones a 4,55 euros. Comprado en Xetra, que este año aún no he comprado en UK y no quiero que me cobren más cánones de bolsa de lo necesario.



Pues soy subnormal y resulta que sí que había comprado en UK... Ha sido quitar las plusvalías de Aviva del broker y olvidarlo en menos de dos días. Si es que soy un desastre.

Bueno, ya que me van a cobrar el canon de la bolsa de Londres voy a aprovecharlo. Pondré una orden en Ted Baker a 100 peniques, Cineworld a 20 peniques y Cambria a 20 peniques también. La que entre primero se queda el segundo puesto de retail de la cartera (aunque no sea un retailer propiamente dicho, véase Cineworld).


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)

carlosas dijo:


> Que opináis de la empresa de coches eléctricos china nio? Tiene buena pinta. Lo ha pasado mal económicamente pero está respaldada por el gobierno chino y creo que tiene potencial.



Como te dijo gordinflas es una empresa.con perdidas endémicas y un balance que da pavor. El gobierno chino está detrás de decenas de marcas de coches eléctricos, así que si está tiene que caer, se la suda.


----------



## gordinflas (19 Abr 2020)

Pues ayer, mientras buscaba entre las petroleras, me metí hasta el fondo del agujero de los gaseoductos / oleoductos (o midstream, como se llaman si mismos). Para entedernos, el midstream el negocio de Enagás. Cobras peaje a las empresas que quieren usar tus tuberías. Es un buen negocio, como todo lo que consiste en cobrar peaje.

Pues bien, se ve que estos últimos 5 años, con el tema del fracking y con el tema del precio del petróleo por los suelos, muchas empresas han decidido hacer spin-offs / joint ventures de sus gaseoductos y oleoductos para revalorizar sus partes buenas y separarlas del negocio del upstream (que es una auténtica mierda). Hay desde empresas que son auténticas joyas (mejores que Enagás y todo) cotizando a PER 5 a empresas mediocres cotizando a precios de quiebra. Aquí pongo tres de las que me han parecido que estaban mejor, ya sea en precio o en rentabilidades:

Cnx Midstream Partners (mejores rentabilidades que Enagás, PER 5, crecimiento del 25% anual y divi del 15%)
BP Midstream Partners (márgenes operativos del 70%, PER 7, crecimiento del 35% anual y divi del 11%)
Enable Midstream Partners (PER 3, P/FCF 3, P/BV 0,2 y divis del 40%)
Oasis Midstream Partners (PER 1, divis del 50%, márgenes del 50-60%, P/BV 0,4)

¿Por qué cotizan tan bajas? Pues no sé. ¿Quizá porque hay miedo de que el fracking se detenga a estos precios y se dejen de usar sus gaseoductos / oleoductos? Si las empresas de arriba quiebran y no se usan las tuberías el midstream también se va a tomar por saco. Es algo parecido a AENA, negocios defensivos con capacidad para crecer pero que dependen de un sector muy cíclico para funcionar.

CNX y BP están regaladas aunque no encajen muy bien con el objetivo de esta cartera. Quizá compre un número simbólico para mi cartera de largo plazo. Enable tiene sus riesgos porque es muy mala comparada con las otras dos, pero no se merece cotizar a precios de apocalipsis. Tiene dos clientes que siempre los va a tener, que son sus empresas matrices (Centerpoint y OGE Energy, dos utilities americanas que controlan el 85% de la empresa).

Y Oasis es la más interesante de todas. Cotiza tan barata porque su matriz, Oasis Petroleum, está al borde de la quiebra. 

@arriba/abajo comentabas en otro hilo que buscabas alguna forma de apostar a que el petróleo sube. Aquí tienes un subsector con varias 5-10 baggers con betas brutales y correlacionadas con el precio del petróleo. También hay otras que podrían funcionar a largo plazo. Lo mejor de los dos mundos...


----------



## tactics (19 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues ayer encontré varias cosas más.
> 
> Una es Investec. Es una gestora financiera inglesa que opera en varias partes del mundo. Los números son muy bonitos. Ha bajado porque es un negocio cíclico y a la gente normal le suele dar por vender en vez de comprar cuando hay mercados bajistas. Aquí la idea es supersimple: no hay deuda, cotiza a 0'36 veces valor contable tangible, ha crecido año tras año al 10% y ha mantenido cash-flows positivos sin apenas capex. Una empresa normalita cotizando a precios de quiebra absoluta es justo lo que quiero para esta cartera. Voy a mirarme el informe en diagonal y si no hay nada raro voy p'adentro.
> 
> ...



Yo miré hace años lo que dices de empresas que alquilan las tuberías, metí algo en KMI cuando pegó el bajonazo, pegan muchos muchos bandazos, ojo con estas, al final entré a otra también y le saqué un x3 en un mes, pero el riesgo de quiebra aquí debe ser muy alto.

Si luego al final te animas, avisa por favor, yo también compré un poco de la minera esa que decías jajaja


----------



## gordinflas (19 Abr 2020)

Ala, ya he acabado con Investec. Está de putísima madre, va a la cartera de cabeza. Aparte de lo que he dicho antes se ve que llevaban varios años muy infravalorados y recientemente hicieron un spin-off de una parte bastante rentable de su empresa (Ninety One). La han puesto a cotizar justo en marzo. No tengo ni idea del valor que tiene Ninety One, no he podido encontrar ningún informe, pero he visto que cotiza a 7,2 veces valor contable. Comparado con el 0,3 al que cotiza su matriz pues me parece una buenísima forma de desbloquear valor para el accionista. Si el lunes baja de 150 pongo una orden a mercado y entra directa a la cartera.

Enable me da un poco más de miedo pero también tiene buena pinta. Sus números mejoran bastante cuando se miran con contabilidad non-GAAP. Es una de esas empresas que si la miras con contabilidad GAAP parece horrible y no entiendes como se lo hace para repartir esos dividendos y no descapitalizarse en 2/3 años.

Pero bueno, que es mucho más peligrosa que Investec. La cosa es que mientras que en las empresas de upstream es muy fácil entender lo que hace que la empresa sea rentable (o no) en éstas a mi me cuesta bastante más. Entiendo que dependen de que los productores de _shell oil_ americanos sigan extrayendo petróleo y gas y sigan usándolas. Cuando más las usen más beneficios tenemos. Los márgenes y el capex siempre son los mismos, lo que cambia es la cantidad de líquido y gas que pasa por las tuberías. Mientras se sigan usando, aunque sea a capacidades reducidas, el negocio sigue funcionando. Cuando dejen de usar las tuberías esto se va a pique al instante.

El año pasado fue bastante malo, este tiene pinta de que será peor. Si se recupera es un x10 bagger de manual. Las probabilidades de que amplien capital, con el 85% de la empresa en manos de utilities y teniendo buen crédito (antes del coronabicho, a saber la situación actual), no parecen muy altas. En ésta me pondré un precio de entrada un pelín más exigente. ¿Puede que 2,5 dólares? Aún tengo que pensarlo bien.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (19 Abr 2020)




----------



## carlosas (19 Abr 2020)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


>



Menudo personaje el “abogado ese”, vaya vende humo que en un vídeo que dura 8’ lo único que dice es que somos como conejos...madre mía el confinamiento está volviendo loco a más de uno jejejej


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ala, ya he acabado con Investec. Está de putísima madre, va a la cartera de cabeza. Aparte de lo que he dicho antes se ve que llevaban varios años muy infravalorados y recientemente hicieron un spin-off de una parte bastante rentable de su empresa (Ninety One). La han puesto a cotizar justo en marzo. No tengo ni idea del valor que tiene Ninety One, no he podido encontrar ningún informe, pero he visto que cotiza a 7,2 veces valor contable. Comparado con el 0,3 al que cotiza su matriz pues me parece una buenísima forma de desbloquear valor para el accionista. Si el lunes baja de 150 pongo una orden a mercado y entra directa a la cartera.
> 
> Enable me da un poco más de miedo pero también tiene buena pinta. Sus números mejoran bastante cuando se miran con contabilidad non-GAAP. Es una de esas empresas que si la miras con contabilidad GAAP parece horrible y no entiendes como se lo hace para repartir esos dividendos y no descapitalizarse en 2/3 años.
> 
> ...



Si tienes un segundo mírate Oasis Midstream partners. Es otra que está a precio de derribo, como una bajada desde enero iguales a las de Enable (68% aprox), PER 1,44 , p/BV 0.6 price/sales 0.43 pero con unos margenes mucho mejores y con menos deuda respecto a EBITDA. Lo único que me mosquea en esta y alguna otra de Midstream es que terminan con free cash flows negativos. Esta crece al 40% anual. Si tienes un segundo para echarle un vistazo me dices cómo la ves respecto a las tres que tú pusiste.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2020)

Ok @gordinflas tengo una hipótesis de porque quizás alguno de estos negocios está a precio de derribo. Creo que es porque la empresa de la que vienen a través de un spin-off, lampetrolera con su nombre vaya, está en casos todos los casos al borde de la quiebra. Y creo que lo que el mercado descuenta no es una quiebra de la empresa de Midstream en si, más bien la quiebra de la.petrolera que manda el petróleo por sus tuberías.

Si te fijas hay una shell midstream tambien, y está a precios mucho mayores, quizás porque nadie piensa que Shell vaya a quebrar. Te cuadra la explicación?


----------



## gordinflas (19 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si tienes un segundo mírate Oasis Midstream partners. Es otra que está a precio de derribo, como una bajada desde enero iguales a las de Enable (68% aprox), PER 1,44 , p/BV 0.6 price/sales 0.43 pero con unos margenes mucho mejores y con menos deuda respecto a EBITDA. Lo único que me mosquea en esta y alguna otra de Midstream es que terminan con free cash flows negativos. Esta crece al 40% anual. Si tienes un segundo para echarle un vistazo me dices cómo la ves respecto a las tres que tú pusiste.



Jeje esta ya la había visto. Me pone un poco nervioso que su matriz sea una petrolera que capitaliza menos que su subsidiaria. Debe cotizar a esos precios porque la de encima entra en quiebra mañana mismo 

En Enable las dos de arriba son utilities. Eso da bastante más seguridad. Los márgenes son una auténtica mierda comparados con la mayoría de midstreams, imagino que por eso está a precios de derribo.

Edito: Te me has adelantado jajajajajajaja


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Jeje esta ya la había visto. Me pone un poco nervioso que su matriz sea una petrolera que capitaliza menos que su subsidiaria. Debe cotizar a esos precios porque la de encima entra en quiebra mañana mismo
> 
> En Enable las dos de arriba son utilities. Eso da bastante más seguridad. Los márgenes son una auténtica mierda comparados con la mayoría de midstreams, imagino que por eso está a precios de derribo.
> 
> Edito: Te me has adelantado jajajajajajaja



De Enable me mosquean los márgenes, porque son muy distintos y por debajo a las otras Midstream. Noble midstream y oasis descartadas porque sus petroleras encima están a un paso de la quiebra. Me quedan en la.lista tus otras dos, Shell y hess


----------



## gordinflas (19 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> De Enable me mosquean los márgenes, porque son muy distintos y por debajo a las otras Midstream. Noble midstream y oasis descartadas porque sus petroleras encima están a un paso de la quiebra. Me quedan en la.lista tus otras dos, Shell y hess



Hess me encanta también. De la de Shell no me gusta que se diluya al 11% anual. Y es una pena porque por lo demás está superbien...


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Hess me encanta también. De la de Shell no me gusta que se diluya al 11% anual. Y es una pena porque por lo demás está superbien...



Sabes porque diluyen ese % al año?

Edito - En Hess veo que el beneficio final del último año es muy bajo respecto a ingresos y EBITDA.

Y en BP está por encima de los.ingresos, imagino que tuvieron algún extraordinario por ahí.

Edito 2: Mirándome ahora la presentación de abajo de Q4 2019 parece que además de la pasta normal que hacen con los pipelines, reciben una especia de royalty de las empresas que lo pasan a través. Y ojo que estamos hablando de un chute bastante grande de pasta, por eso sí te fijas el beneficio anual está por encima de los ingresos. Eso no es un extraordinario, es recurrente.


----------



## gordinflas (19 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sabes porque diluyen ese % al año?
> 
> Edito - En Hess veo que el beneficio final del último año es muy bajo respecto a ingresos y EBITDA.
> 
> ...



Sí, por eso hay que mirarse las cuentas non-GAAP que te dan en las presentaciones donde sea que den su perspectiva y que no sea el 10-K. Te ayuda a explicar varias cosas de como funcionan. También asusta a bastante gente y eso las pone a mejores precios. Joder como me gustan los buenos negocios.

Y ni idea de por qué Shell diluye. Lo he buscado pero no encuentro información por ninguna parte. También lo hace en la empresa principal a un ritmo del 5% anual. Siempre es algo que me ha mosqueado y nunca lo he acabado de entender. 

En el mejor de los casos podría ser una ampliación de capital liberada como solía hacer Zardoya en sus buenos tiempos. Cada año amplían un % de tu capital y lo reparten entre sus accionistas sin coste alguno. A malas es un _scrip dividend_ con pasos extras. Entre estos dos extremos podría ser cualquier cosa. Acciones preferentes transformándose en acciones normales, pago en acciones a los directivos / empleados, derechos ejecutándose (al estilo de lo que hace Warren Buffet en OXY)...


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sí, por eso hay que mirarse las cuentas non-GAAP que te dan en las presentaciones donde sea que den su perspectiva y que no sea el 10-K. Te ayuda a explicar varias cosas de como funcionan. También asusta a bastante gente y eso las pone a mejores precios. Joder como me gustan los buenos negocios.
> 
> Y ni idea de por qué Shell diluye. Lo he buscado pero no encuentro información por ninguna parte. También lo hace en la empresa principal a un ritmo del 5% anual. Siempre es algo que me ha mosqueado y nunca lo he acabado de entender.
> 
> En el mejor de los casos podría ser una ampliación de capital liberada como solía hacer Zardoya en sus buenos tiempos. Cada año amplían un % de tu capital y lo reparten entre sus accionistas sin coste alguno. A malas es un _scrip dividend_ con pasos extras. Entre estos dos extremos podría ser cualquier cosa. Acciones preferentes transformándose en acciones normales, pago en acciones a los directivos / empleados, derechos ejecutándose (al estilo de lo que hace Warren Buffet en OXY)...



Creo que encontré lo de Shell. Básicamente la.midstream llegó a un acuerdo con Shell para quitarse a esta de encima (lo que llaman incentive distribution rights y económico general.partner interest) y además shell grupo le cedía otros activos de pipelines fuera de shell midstream. Como contraprestación ampliaron en 160 millones de acciones para pagarle al grupo y les dieron unas convertibles.tbien, pero a un precio altísimo de más de 23 dólares cada una. Yo lo veo como algo bueno para la Midstream y mal negocio para shell. Que bueno que esto para shell grupo con el.tamaño que tiene es como si yo me compro una Coca-Cola a 3 euros en una tienda. Es mal precio, pero no me muero por ello.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Abr 2020)

Anda, ya era hora de encontrar una buena ampliación. Pensaba que eran un mito 

De todos modos no encaja con lo que busco en esta cartera. En realidad ya llevo un huevazo de Enagás en la de largo y en España este subsector es un monopolio natural (y lo seguirá siendo mientras el gobierno tenga un porcentaje de la empresa). Ventajas de la "socialdemocracia", supongo. Luego pagamos la factura del gas como si vivéramos en un país con el doble de renda per capita, pero qué le vamos a hacer...

Me sigo quedando con Enable para esta cartera. Es una mierda de empresa dentro del sector pero no hay nada más barato que a la vez no maltrate al accionista o esté en manos de una empresa moribunda. Quedarse con una empresa que decrece al 5% anual en un sector en el que es normal ver crecimientos del 20/30% no me deja tranquilo, pero para estar tranquilo tengo la cartera de largo. Pongo la orden limitada a 2,5 dólares y a tomar por saco. Si llega bien para mi, si no llega no voy a sufrir.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Abr 2020)

Pues nada, otra noche que me cuesta dormir. 

Investec no va a ser. Tienen una parte importante de banco (analizar bancos es un coñazo, demasiados ratios específicos), hay dual listing en Sudáfrica, muchas preferentes dando vueltas, algunas preferentes exclusivas de una bolsa, algunas otras no cotizadas... Demasiadas variables a tener en cuenta para calcular el precio final. Aún así creo que puede ser una buenísima inversión, pero no me voy a arriesgar. Ya tengo sector financiero en la cartera. Joder como odio a los bancos y todas las triquiñuelas que te acaban montando.

A cambio me voy a mirar a fondo Hawaiian Holdings (que a pesar del nombre es una aerolínea). Hoy he visto un vídeo de Alejandro Estebaranz sobre aerolíneas y cruceros y me ha venido a la mente esta empresa. El mismo Estebaranz hablaba de ella en algun vídeo, no recuerdo si uno dedicado exclusivamente a ella o en alguna de las videoconferencias de su fondo. Creo que hablaba de que la empresa tenía un monopolio _de facto_ en los vuelos entre las islas de Hawaii y costes fijos muy bajos. Me la he mirado muy por encima y tiene mucho cash para ser una aerolínea. Súmale que el gobierno de Estados Unidos ha decidido que las aerolíneas solo tendrán que devolver el 30% del dinero que soliciten al fondo de rescate (!!!) y de golpe las aerolíneas parecen mucha mejor inversión.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Anda, ya era hora de encontrar una buena ampliación. Pensaba que eran un mito
> 
> De todos modos no encaja con lo que busco en esta cartera. En realidad ya llevo un huevazo de Enagás en la de largo y en España este subsector es un monopolio natural (y lo seguirá siendo mientras el gobierno tenga un porcentaje de la empresa). Ventajas de la "socialdemocracia", supongo. Luego pagamos la factura del gas como si vivéramos en un país con el doble de renda per capita, pero qué le vamos a hacer...
> 
> Me sigo quedando con Enable para esta cartera. Es una mierda de empresa dentro del sector pero no hay nada más barato que a la vez no maltrate al accionista o esté en manos de una empresa moribunda. Quedarse con una empresa que decrece al 5% anual en un sector en el que es normal ver crecimientos del 20/30% no me deja tranquilo, pero para estar tranquilo tengo la cartera de largo. Pongo la orden limitada a 2,5 dólares y a tomar por saco. Si llega bien para mi, si no llega no voy a sufrir.



El tema que le veo a la de Shell es que creo que en realidad Shell grupo quería saquear a la de Midstream pero se.pasaron de listos y firmaron todo justo antes de lo del bicho, por tanto en realidad los que han salido ganando son los de la Midstream, porque firmaron todo a precio prebicho. Uno de los riesgos con esta o la de BP es que cuando quieran sus grupos, te la sacan de cotizar. Y si hacen eso lo normal es que sea en el momento que peor este la acción y por tanto más barato sea para ellos. 

Tengo que mirarme la de Enable porque tienes razón en lo que dices. Ninguna iría a mí cartera de largo plazo, así que ya de meter en la especulativa, prefiero meter algo más especulativo que la de BP o Shell. Con estas dos es como quedarse en medio, no son especulativas a tope pero tampoco son empresas buenas comparado con casi todo lo que tengo en mi lista buena.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Abr 2020)

Vale, Hawaiian Holdings me ha convencido. Hoy entro sin dudarlo. El cabrón de Estebaranz tiene muy buen ojo...

¿Por qué Hawaiian y no otra aerolínea? Básicamente Hawaiian Holdings tiene 3 líneas de negocio:

1. Vuelos entre islas de Hawaii
2. Vuelos entre Hawaii y USA
3. Vuelos entre Hawaii y Asia / Oceanía

La 2 y la 3 son negocios muy normalitos. Cíclicos, negocio de mierda, alto CAPEX, barreras de entrada relativamente bajas... lo típico de las aerolíneas de toda la vida. Es la línea 1 que marca la diferencia. Es un monopolio natural y consigue unos márgenes brutales. Comparas sus rentabilidades con las de otras empresas del sector y es que no hay color. La mayoría es por la línea 1. Esto no desaparecerá cuando pase el coronabicho, la gente de las islas seguirá queriendo ir de una isla a otra. A eso hay que sumarle el posible extra del petróleo barato, que quieras o no juega muy a favor de este tipo de empresas.

¿Qué más? Cotiza a precios de quiebra. P/TBV del 0,5, PER 2019 de 2. Tiene poca deuda neta y bastante cash para lo pequeña que es la compañía. 600 millones en efectivo, 800 millones de deuda total. Capitaliza 400 millones, en los buenos tiempos llegó a capitalizar 2000 millones. En los últimos 5 años ha recomprado acciones a un ritmo del 5% anual. Eso sumado a que a partir de 2015-2016 empezaron a dar frutos las línea de negocio de vuelos entre Hawaii y Asia pues nos encontramos con que subieron los beneficios por acción y el valor contable por acción a ritmos superiores al 25% anual.

Creo que si hay que entrar en una aerolínea tiene que ser ésta. Ni IAG ni Ryanair ni hostias. En Hawaiian Holdings pagas el precio de Lufthansa por una compañía con una situación de crecimiento / liquidez como la de Wizz Air y que además tiene una parte del negocio 100% monopolística.

Hoy me pondré a ver conferencias antiguas de Alejandro y voy a mirar si las empresas que presenta están a buenos precios. El tío solía apostar por compounders buffettianos pero de vez en cuando se sacaba de la manga empresas como ésta.


----------



## Feyerabend (20 Abr 2020)

En cuanto a Gazprom creo que la has cogido un poco alta, si eliminamos el anho alcista que tuvo normalmente hasta 2019 cotizaba en torno a 4,00 €, de hecho ahora está en 4,60€ que es el máximo de 2017, yo quiero entrale tb pero le había puesto justo los 4,00€ aunque a partir de 4,20€ ya le veo precio.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Abr 2020)

Feyerabend dijo:


> En cuanto a Gazprom creo que la has cogido un poco alta, si eliminamos el anho alcista que tuvo normalmente hasta 2019 cotizaba en torno a 4,00 €, de hecho ahora está en 4,60€ que es el máximo de 2017, yo quiero entrale tb pero le había puesto justo los 4,00€ aunque a partir de 4,20€ ya le veo precio.



¿Te sorprendería si te digo que Gazprom es la empresa con la que me siento más cómodo de todas? Si no fuera rusa es una de las que iría en mi cartera de largo. En el upstream saca el gas más barato de toda Eurasia y tiene muchísimo midstream. En Europa seguimos consumiendo gas ruso pese a todas las sanciones. Las casas en invierno necesitan gas natural y nos hemos acostumbrado a los precios rusos. Luego hay el tema eléctrico, si empiezan a cerrar nucleares y centrales de carbón será la única alternativa barata que nos quedará. Ahora con las tuberías nuevas hacia China se le ha abierto un mercado brutal. Es una de esas que si fuese americana estaría mínimo 5 veces por encima de lo que cotiza ahora mismo.

---

Entro en Hawaiian Holdings a 11'45 con 200 acciones. A precios actuales ya es un regalo, no la pienso dejar bajar más. Si baja más amplío. Macy's va rozando los 5,50$ y cada vez está más cerca. Cuando me entre la orden (si me entra) edito el mensaje. La cartera ya empieza a tener mejor pinta. Toda la buena pinta que pueda tener la basura, claro.

También me he mirado un par de vídeo largos del Estebaranz. Nada de lo que presenta me convence del todo para la cartera, solo Hawaiian Holdings y porque las circunstancias han hecho que baje muchísimo. Eso sí, algunos de los cursos que hace (son más bien seminarios) son buenísimos si tienes un nivel medio-alto. Dejo uno que hizo en 2018:


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¿Te sorprendería si te digo que Gazprom es la empresa con la que me siento más cómodo de todas? Si no fuera rusa es una de las que iría en mi cartera de largo. En el upstream saca el gas más barato de toda Eurasia y tiene muchísimo midstream. En Europa seguimos consumiendo gas ruso pese a todas las sanciones. Las casas en invierno necesitan gas natural y nos hemos acostumbrado a los precios rusos. Luego hay el tema eléctrico, si empiezan a cerrar nucleares y centrales de carbón será la única alternativa barata que nos quedará. Ahora con las tuberías nuevas hacia China se le ha abierto un mercado brutal. Es una de esas que si fuese americana estaría mínimo 5 veces por encima de lo que cotiza ahora mismo.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Me he visto la.primera media hora y muy interesante, además he aprendido alguna cosilla que no conocía como lo del nombre de las empresas que crecen a base de adquirir otras.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Abr 2020)

Hay que seguir las empresas que salen a cotizar. Una de las que me había planteado comprar (Investec) justo ha sacado una spinoff hace 10 días. Muchas de las empresas de midstream que hemos comentado en este hilo también lo son. En muchos casos han llegado a un punto en que capitalizan más que su matriz...

Por cierto, actualizada la cartera en la primera página. Macy's ha entrado de lleno. Con lo del petróleo quizá mañana me entra alguna de las tres que me quedan sueltas. Curioso que Enable no haya bajado más. O el mercado está manipulado o es que ya cotiza tan abajo que nadie está dispuesto a vender. O quizá la parte del negocio del gas está aguantando la parte del petróleo, que ya no debe tener el más mínimo valor. Quizá es todo a la vez.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Abr 2020)

@gordinflas estuve ayer dándole vueltas a cómo aprovechar el tema del petróleo, y volviendo al tema de las.midstream, yo me había mirado Oasis. La parte de Midstream de Oasis está razonablemente bien, con mejores números que Enable y tanto o más castigada. La razón es que Oasis Oil que es la "mamá" está al borde de la quiebra. Pero pensé que incluso si va a concurso de acreedores, OSI convierten deuda en capital en oasis Oil, eso no debería ser un problema para la de Midstream. Básicamente si oasis oil sigue viva, aunque sea diluida accionarialmente, a la de Midstream le da exactamente igual. 

Es obviamente un riesgo, porque como esté muy muy mal Oasis Oil, lo mismo cierra para siempre, pero aún así quizás alguna otra petrolera compre esos pozos y se ponga a sacar petróleo. Como lo ves?


----------



## gordinflas (21 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> @gordinflas estuve ayer dándole vueltas a cómo aprovechar el tema del petróleo, y volviendo al tema de las.midstream, yo me había mirado Oasis. La parte de Midstream de Oasis está razonablemente bien, con mejores números que Enable y tanto o más castigada. La razón es que Oasis Oil que es la "mamá" está al borde de la quiebra. Pero pensé que incluso si va a concurso de acreedores, OSI convierten deuda en capital en oasis Oil, eso no debería ser un problema para la de Midstream. Básicamente si oasis oil sigue viva, aunque sea diluida accionarialmente, a la de Midstream le da exactamente igual.
> 
> Es obviamente un riesgo, porque como esté muy muy mal Oasis Oil, lo mismo cierra para siempre, pero aún así quizás alguna otra petrolera compre esos pozos y se ponga a sacar petróleo. Como lo ves?



Pues que creo que tienes toda la razón. Oasis y la otra que comentabas (¿era Noble no?) están superbien para lo que cotizan.

El único riesgo extra que le veo es que desde las matrices hagan alguna estupidez con la subsidiaria para intentar salvar a todo el grupo. En Oasis puede que no les funcione porque la matriz solo controla el 45%. En Noble la matriz controla el 62% y se folla a la subsidiaria como quiere. También veo que el quick ratio y el current ratio de Oasis está bastante mejor que el de las demas. 

EDITO: A tomar por culo, Oasis es mucho mejor que Enable. A la lista de cabeza, orden limitada a 4 dólares en Oasis y cancelada la orden de Enable. Que Oasis crece al 40% anual y está a PER 1  Además tiene la parte del negocio de gas, que aquí parece que el mercado descuenta el apocalipsis petrolero y se olvida del resto de la compañía...


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues que creo que tienes toda la razón. Oasis y la otra que comentabas (¿era Noble no?) están superbien para lo que cotizan.
> 
> El único riesgo extra que le veo es que desde las matrices hagan alguna estupidez con la subsidiaria para intentar salvar a todo el grupo. En Oasis puede que no les funcione porque la matriz solo controla el 45%. En Noble la matriz controla el 62% y se folla a la subsidiaria como quiere. También veo que el quick ratio y el current ratio de Oasis está bastante mejor que el de las demas.
> 
> EDITO: A tomar por culo, Oasis es mucho mejor que Enable. A la lista de cabeza, orden limitada a 4 dólares en Oasis y cancelada la orden de Enable. Que Oasis crece al 40% anual y está a PER 1  Además tiene la parte del negocio de gas, que aquí parece que el mercado descuenta el apocalipsis petrolero y se olvida del resto de la compañía...



Recuerda hermano, solo droja de la buena jajajaja


----------



## gordinflas (21 Abr 2020)

Actualización del tema opciones. Degiro me han enviado un correo diciendo que el MEFF está cerrado por el tema de los cortos. Lo que todos imaginábamos. 2 horas después de responderme por correo han puesto esto en la plataforma (¿casualidad?):

"Estimado inversor. 

Debido a las medidas tomadas por los reguladores de limitar la operativa en corto, hemos implementado una restricción a la hora de operar con derivados en los mercados de España, Francia, Italia y Bélgica. Por ello, no es posible operar sobre opciones sobre acciones ni índices, ni sobre futuros sobre acciones.
Sí es posible operar con futuros sobre índices para abrir o aumentar una posición en largo, pero no para abrir o aumentar una posición en corto. 

*Actualmente no existen limitaciones en Euronext Ámsterdam, Eurex ni los mercados de derivados de Nasdaq. *

Disculpe las molestias que le pueda ocasionar.

Saludos cordiales.
DEGIRO."
Con esto deduzco que aún puedo vender PUTs de la mayoría de grandes europeas. Me voy a mirar si hay alguna grande que esté en el Eurex que encaje con la cartera. ¿Quizá Arcelormittal? Aún no me he mirado el sector acerero y me da muchísimo palo...

Creo que Aegon está en el Euronext Ámsterdam. Si las tarifas son decentes voy a vender PUTs out-the-money. Si sale bien tengo un extra de liquidez, que nunca viene mal. Al menos me compensará las comisiones que he ido pagando estos días. Si sale mal es como si hubiera comprado hoy a precios muy inferiores a los actuales. El único problema vendría si la empresa entra en quiebra absoluta, que viendo el balance de Aegon lo dudo muchísimo. Vender PUT's para este tipo de carteras (y en realidad para largo plazo también) casi siempre es un win-win.


----------



## gordinflas (21 Abr 2020)

Pues ala, vendidas 6 PUTs de Aegon a 0,06€ en el Eurex (es más barato por comisiones que el Euronext). Precio 1,70€ y vencimiento 15/05/20.

Si me las ejecutan he comprado 600 acciones de Aegon a 1,64€. Si no me las ejecutan consigo 36€ (31,5€ descontando las comisiones). Es una operación de mierda pero al menos si no me la ejecutan me pago las comisiones. Si me la ejecutan he comprado Aegon a un precio muy inferior al que yo estaba pensando entrar, así que ni tan mal.


----------



## gordinflas (21 Abr 2020)

No sé si llamarla buena, estamos hablando de una empresa del sector petróleo USAno y ayer su petróleo estaba a -37$ 

Pero es la que voy a pillar sí. Se llama Oasis Midstream Partners, ticker OMP. Hay otra que se llama Oasis Petroleum, NO ES ESA. Cuidado que confunde. 

Si no se va a 0 y si su matriz no da mucho por culo será un chollazo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> No sé si llamarla buena, estamos hablando de una empresa del sector petróleo USAno y ayer su petróleo estaba a -37$
> 
> Pero es la que voy a pillar sí. Se llama Oasis Midstream Partners, ticker OMP. Hay otra que se llama Oasis Petroleum, NO ES ESA. Cuidado que confunde.
> 
> Si no se va a 0 y si su matriz no da mucho por culo será un chollazo.



Exactamente. Básicamente su matriz que es Oasis Petroleum está en la mierda. Petróleo de fracking Caro y la están haciendo polvo. Sólo tienes que ver su cotización a 30 centimos o así creo. El tema es que la empresa de midstream es muy muy buena (para ser una empresa de este sector, ya se que no es Inditex). Margenes brutales, nivel de deuda para el tipo de empresa razonables y crecimientos absolutamente increíbles en los últimos años. Y esta a PER 1. Si 1.

Lo único que te puede joder la inversión es que la matriz quiebre totalmente y nadie compre el negocio (los pozos y demás) y entonces la de Midstream se vaya a la mierda porque no hay petróleo que pase por sus tuberías.

Y ojo, yo no lo veo probable, pero claramente es posible. Pero por un PER 1? Yo creo que el riesgo/rentabilidad está muy a favor.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero por un PER 1? Yo creo que el riesgo/rentabilidad está muy a favor.



Esto me recuerda a una anécdota de John Templeton. Decía que en la Gran Depresión se podían comprar blue chips a menos de PER 4 y muchas mid caps decentes a PER 3-2. Yo lo leía y flipaba. Lo más barato que yo había visto nunca en blue chips eran PERs alrededor de 5 en cíclicas de mierda europeas pasadas de moda durante los peores momentos de la crisis de 2008-2012.

Ahora TODO lo que llevo en mi cartera está a PERs normalizados por debajo de 3, algunas incluso por debajo de 2. Estamos hablando de las empresas que dentro de la mierda están bastante bien posicionadas para sobrevivir. Todas menos Hawaiian Holdings y ARLP son blue chips (y éstas dos lo eran antes del bajón). Son empresas que si vuelven a sus niveles normales podrían pagarse a si mismas en menos de 5 años solo con dividendos, algunas incluso con menos.

Ahora nos estamos acostumbrando a esta "nueva norma" de ratios absurdamente bajos y flipamos cuando hay rebote de los índices por culpa de las FAANG y otras defensivas del sector consumo / farmacéutico, pero la mayoría de empresas cíclicas (y algunas defensivas) casi han llegado a niveles de marzo otra vez. Algunas ya están por debajo.

O el mercado está descontando la peor crisis de la historia (que podría ser, los números que van saliendo no invitan al optimismo) o hay una sobrerreacción brutal. El pánico está por todas partes, lo del petróleo de ayer es la prueba. Creo que el momento de los cíclicos (aparte de aerolíneas y petroleras buenas) ya ha llegado. Muchos ya se mueven a precios de quiebra. Llevábamos semanas que ya se pueden comprar defensivas del sector eléctrico / infraestructuras, pero la cosa cada día baja más. El nikkei abre en negativo por 3r día consecutivo. Esto pinta a fase de desesperación y allí será cuando podamos comprar las defensivas que todos los inversores a largo plazo quieren pero que nadie compra porque siempre están demasiado caras.

Y ya, me vuelvo a la cama.


----------



## Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla (22 Abr 2020)

Pásame Argo primo.


----------



## Frostituto (22 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Esto me recuerda a una anécdota de John Templeton. Decía que en la Gran Depresión se podían comprar blue chips a menos de PER 4 y muchas mid caps decentes a PER 3-2. Yo lo leía y flipaba. Lo más barato que yo había visto nunca en blue chips eran PERs alrededor de 5 en cíclicas de mierda europeas pasadas de moda durante los peores momentos de la crisis de 2008-2012.
> 
> Ahora TODO lo que llevo en mi cartera está a PERs normalizados por debajo de 3, algunas incluso por debajo de 2. Estamos hablando de las empresas que dentro de la mierda están bastante bien posicionadas para sobrevivir. Todas menos Hawaiian Holdings y ARLP son blue chips (y éstas dos lo eran antes del bajón). Son empresas que si vuelven a sus niveles normales podrían pagarse a si mismas en menos de 5 años solo con dividendos, algunas incluso con menos.
> 
> ...



El Nasdaq en verde


----------



## gordinflas (22 Abr 2020)

Gordinfla_el_que_te_infla dijo:


> Pásame Argo primo.



Pasa tu número de cuenta y datos personales por MP, luego veremos 

Que si quemo el dinero y lo grabo en vídeo para colgarlo en Youtube me va a dar más retorno que invertir en Amper


----------



## gordinflas (22 Abr 2020)

Enable es especial porque sus clientes principales son sus dos matrices. Luego quién quiera usar los servicios los paga e ya, pero lo que suele pasar con las spinoffs es que dependen mucho de su matriz (en este caso dos). Las dos matrices son utilities que generan electricidad, no hay problema en ese sentido. Van a tener clientes durante bastante tiempo. 

El problema de Enable es que es una mierda pinchada en un palo comparado con las otras. Si las otras midstreams tienen márgenes altos y crecen Enable es al contrario: márgenes bajos y caídas de ingresos / beneficios al 5% anual. Imagino que es porque sus matrices a la vez son sus clientes y se la follan como quieren. En la mayoría de midstreamers la matriz es la productora de petróleo.

Sobre lo del dinero... si está fuera de España está fuera de las garras del Bobierno. Ningún problema con eso.


----------



## 199i (22 Abr 2020)

Veo que descartas IAG, que problema ves?


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Abr 2020)

Mírate las Midstream de BP y Shell, creo que cuadra con lo que estás buscando.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Abr 2020)

@gordinflas he encontrado una empresa que me gusta mucho. Se llama Old Dominion Freight Line y dentro de todas las que me he mirado de ese sector creo que es la.mejor con diferencian tiene la Santísima Trinidad de margenes absolutamente brutales para su sector, cero deuda y crecimiento sostenido de ingresos (no mucho de 2018 a 2019 pero si los otros años). Única pega? Ration de precio algo altos, pero tampoco muy distintos al resto del sector que tiene números mucho peores. Ya me dirás.


----------



## ceropatatero (22 Abr 2020)

¿Nicolas Correa SA? (NEA) Small Cap A groso modo parece que comienza a funcionar bien.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Abr 2020)

199i dijo:


> Veo que descartas IAG, que problema ves?



El mismo que en la mayoría de aerolíneas. Son negocios de mierda y están demasiado caros para la que se viene. No puede ser que estén en el ojo del huracán y que su P/VC esté 4 o 5 veces por encima de las automovilísticas. No tiene ningún sentido.

En Europa solo hay dos aerolíneas que no sean tan malas: Ryanair y Wizz Air. Las dos están carísimas para lo que se viene, sobretodo Ryanair. No puede ser que cotice por encima de precios de hace un año después de estar sin operar 2 meses.

La que llevo yo en la cartera (Hawaiian Holdings) es una excepción. El monopolio de los vuelos interiores entre las islas de Hawaii compensa el resto de la empresa, que es igual de mala que el resto de aerolíneas. Eso y que está muchísimo más barata que casi todas las aerolíneas grandes, incluida IAG.

Si fuera a invertir a largo plazo en el sector antes me metería en AENA o en Airbus (o en Boeing si no estuviera en la mierda). A medio plazo hay cosas con mejor ratio riesgo / recompensa...



arriba/abajo dijo:


> @gordinflas he encontrado una empresa que me gusta mucho. Se llama Old Dominion Freight Line y dentro de todas las que me he mirado de ese sector creo que es la.mejor con diferencian tiene la Santísima Trinidad de margenes absolutamente brutales para su sector, cero deuda y crecimiento sostenido de ingresos (no mucho de 2018 a 2019 pero si los otros años). Única pega? Ration de precio algo altos, pero tampoco muy distintos al resto del sector que tiene números mucho peores. Ya me dirás.



Buenísima pero carísima. ¿Por qué siempre tiene que pasar lo mismo con las empresas americanas? Te miras las cuentas y te da un subidón, luego miras el precio y 



ceropatatero dijo:


> ¿Nicolas Correa SA? (NEA) Small Cap A groso modo parece que comienza a funcionar bien.



Pues tiene pinta de que podría ser buena en algunas carteras de riesgo. No hay deuda, crece mucho, relativamente barata...

En la mía no encaja, yo busco cosas a precio de quiebra.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Abr 2020)

Es de logística más que transportes. En plan de mandar trailers llenos de mercancía más que lo que imaginamos de una furgoneta grande en las ciudades repartiendo paquetes de Amazon. El sector de la logística en USA, la de camiones y demás, es simplemente gigante. Al tener muy pocas líneas de tren respecto a Europa allí se usan los camiones incluso más. Y luego las distancias allí, que son gigantes.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> El mismo que en la mayoría de aerolíneas. Son negocios de mierda y están demasiado caros para la que se viene. No puede ser que estén en el ojo del huracán y que su P/VC esté 4 o 5 veces por encima que las automovilísticas. No tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> En Europa solo hay dos aerolíneas que no sean tan malas: Ryanair y Wizz Air. Las dos están carísimas para lo que se viene, sobretodo Ryanair. No puede ser que cotice por encima de precios de hace un año después de estar sin operar 2 meses.
> 
> ...



Es la.mitica empresa que con mismos números cotiza en España y vale la mitad. Pero es que la puta bolsa americana está por las nubes. Yo he visto muchas empresas ya por encima de precios de febrero y joder, vale que no te afecte directamente el bicho, pero estar a precios superiores, salvo un número pequeño de cosas a las que SI beneficia está situación, solo significa que la bolsa esta burbujeadisima.

Yo la que te dije me la meto en mi lista de posibles empresas y le voy a poner un precio objetivo un 15% por debajo de mínimos de marzo. Si en algún momento entra bien, y si no entra que le den por culo. Cuántas más tenga en la cabeza mejor porque estoy viendo que esto no baja ni de coña.


----------



## Frostituto (23 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> El mismo que en la mayoría de aerolíneas. Son negocios de mierda y están demasiado caros para la que se viene. No puede ser que estén en el ojo del huracán y que su P/VC esté 4 o 5 veces por encima de las automovilísticas. No tiene ningún sentido.
> 
> En Europa solo hay dos aerolíneas que no sean tan malas: Ryanair y Wizz Air. Las dos están carísimas para lo que se viene, sobretodo Ryanair. No puede ser que cotice por encima de precios de hace un año después de estar sin operar 2 meses.
> 
> ...



Supongo que en estas cíclicas en estos momentos es mejor mirar el P/VC que el PER, pero cuando anuncien ganancias van a tener una ostia de realidad muy seria, no?


----------



## zaero (23 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues ala, vendidas 6 PUTs de Aegon a 0,06€ en el Eurex (es más barato por comisiones que el Euronext). Precio 1,70€ y vencimiento 15/05/20.
> 
> Si me las ejecutan he comprado 600 acciones de Aegon a 1,64€. Si no me las ejecutan consigo 36€ (31,5€ descontando las comisiones). Es una operación de mierda pero al menos si no me la ejecutan me pago las comisiones. Si me la ejecutan he comprado Aegon a un precio muy inferior al que yo estaba pensando entrar, así que ni tan mal.



*Esto es oro*. Vender PUTs es que te paguen por perder el tren.
Hasta hoy no me había planteado vender opciones, por lo del '_riesgo ilimitado_', pero me has abierto los ojos.

Porque si te lo planteas fríamente, lo que haces es:
- Vendes PUT: te comprometes a comprar las acciones al precio y fecha de strike. Si además cuadra con tu precio de entrada, ni tan mal.
- Vendes CALL: te comprometes a vender las acciones al precio y fecha de strike. Si las tienes, y cuadra con tu precio de salida... pues perfecto


----------



## tremenk (23 Abr 2020)

Se ha mantenido bien no renault a pesar de sus resultados? 

Aguantara igual dentro de 2 meses?


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Se ha mantenido bien no renault a pesar de sus resultados?
> 
> Aguantara igual dentro de 2 meses?



Puse en el post de las ampliaciones el documento de la presentación de resultados de Renault. La verdad es que la.ostia en ventas ha sido guapa, pero siguen con más de 10 mil kilos de liquidez.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Abr 2020)

Y 50 o 60 mil de deuda ....


----------



## gordinflas (23 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Supongo que en estas cíclicas en estos momentos es mejor mirar el P/VC que el PER, pero cuando anuncien ganancias van a tener una ostia de realidad muy seria, no?



Depende. El mercado ya ha descontado una ostia. Si la ostia es menos fuerte de loque espera el mercado puede quedarse igual o incluso subir. Lo que ha pasado con Renault, vamos.

A mi me da que en el Q2 veremos ostias fuertes en tecnológicas y será una oportunidad para comprar. Facebook y Google dependen de los anuncios y en CPM ha caído en picado...


----------



## Frostituto (23 Abr 2020)

Estoy viendo unos documentales en USA en los que hablan de la microrobótica para curar células dañadas por ejemplo con distintos tipos de cáncer, y no parece tan lejos el que llegue esta tecnología. Son nanorobots que inyectan en sangre y van directamente al problema

¿Tienes mirada alguna pharma? Por momento está claro que la mejor es J&J, pero está carísima. La que veo barata es United Health Group, no están muy enfocados a estos tratamientos

Otra que veo bien es Illumina, pero es más "hardware" y no enfocada a la biotecnología

En estos casos creo que es mejor comprar un grupo farmaceútico grande que irse a Small y Middle Caps


----------



## BABY (23 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Estoy viendo unos documentales en USA en los que hablan de la microrobótica para curar células dañadas por ejemplo con distintos tipos de cáncer, y no parece tan lejos el que llegue esta tecnología. Son nanorobots que inyectan en sangre y van directamente al problema
> 
> ¿Tienes mirada alguna pharma? Por momento está claro que la mejor es J&J, pero está carísima. La que veo barata es United Health Group, no están muy enfocados a estos tratamientos
> 
> ...




Yo soy médico, y en los últimos años salvo la inmunoterapia no ha salido nada realmente disruptivo desde el punto de vista farmacológico. Te doy el ejemplo del dolor. Seguimos tratando a los pacientes con los mismos fármacos más o menos modificados desde hace más de 100 años (opiáceos y AINEs), con todas las salvedades, que las hay. Otra cosa son los métodos diagnósticos, técnicas de intervencionismo menos cruento y más eficaces, robótica, telemedicina, prótesis, microcirugía....

Me encanta United Health. A 220-240 $ entrada clara (si llega, claro). No tiene nada que ver con nanorobots, pero es un gran empresa con actividad previsible en un sector cada vez más demandado (con razón o no, ese es otro debate). Ahora que Bernie Sanders se ha retirado, el riesgo que podría afectar a su modelo de negocio no existe,


----------



## Frostituto (23 Abr 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Yo soy médico, y en los últimos años salvo la inmunoterapia no ha salido nada realmente disruptivo desde el punto de vista farmacológico. Te doy el ejemplo del dolor. Seguimos tratando a los pacientes con los mismos fármacos más o menos modificados desde hace más de 100 años (opiáceos y AINEs), con todas las salvedades, que las hay. Otra cosa son los métodos diagnósticos, técnicas de intervencionismo menos cruento y más eficaces, robótica, telemedicina, prótesis, microcirugía....
> 
> Me encanta United Health. A 220-240 $ entrada clara (si llega, claro). No tiene nada que ver con nanorobots, pero es un gran empresa con actividad previsible en un sector cada vez más demandado (con razón o no, ese es otro debate). Ahora que Bernie Sanders se ha retirado, el riesgo que podría afectar a su modelo de negocio no existe,



Y qué farmaceútica o empresa del sector salud de una capitalización y fiabilidad relevantes debería mirarme, con enfoque en biotecnología a 10 años?

Veo mucho Health Care en este portfolio, pero no sé yo

DATAROMA Superinvestors Portfolio Holdings


----------



## gordinflas (23 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> *Esto es oro*. Vender PUTs es que te paguen por perder el tren.
> Hasta hoy no me había planteado vender opciones, por lo del '_riesgo ilimitado_', pero me has abierto los ojos.
> 
> Porque si te lo planteas fríamente, lo que haces es:
> ...



Vender acciones out-the-money es un auténtico chollazo y no sé por qué la gente no lo hace más a menudo. El único riesgo real es tragarse un pufo cuando vendes PUTS (y en realidad te lo habrías tragado igual si hubieses comprado directamente).


----------



## BABY (23 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Y qué farmaceútica o empresa del sector salud de una capitalización y fiabilidad relevantes debería mirarme, con enfoque en biotecnología a 10 años?
> 
> Veo mucho Health Care en este portfolio, pero no sé yo
> 
> DATAROMA Superinvestors Portfolio Holdings



Health Care es una aseguradora, y muy buena. Si quieres biotecnología, yo entraría a través de fondos de inversión. No tenemos una empresa tipo Novartis, Roche o Pfizer.

Este no está mal....

Candriam Equities L Biotechnology Class C USD Cap|LU0108459040


----------



## zaero (23 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vender acciones out-the-money es un auténtico chollazo y no sé por qué la gente no lo hace más a menudo. El único riesgo real es tragarse un pufo cuando vendes PUTS (y en realidad te lo habrías tragado igual si hubieses comprado directamente).



¿Cómo ves vender PUTs sobre Lufhtansa? La estan aguantando en los 7.8-8€, y no me veo a Merkel dejandola caer. Un peor caso sería una ampliación de capital.
¿Qué te ha hecho decantarte por las PUTs de Aegon? ¿Te fias más de Aegon que de ABN, ING o NN? Por cierto, el grafico de ABN también es feo de cojones... Un compañero se ha metido, supongo que esperando el rebote, pq lo que es a largo...


----------



## gordinflas (23 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> ¿Cómo ves vender PUTs sobre Lufhtansa? La estan aguantando en los 7.8-8€, y no me veo a Merkel dejandola caer. Un peor caso sería una ampliación de capital.
> ¿Qué te ha hecho decantarte por las PUTs de Aegon? ¿Te fias más de Aegon que de ABN, ING o NN? Por cierto, el grafico de ABN también es feo de cojones... Un compañero se ha metido, supongo que esperando el rebote, pq lo que es a largo...



A mi las aerolíneas me dan mucho miedo. Puede que Merkel no deje caer a Lufhtansa, pero Noruega tampoco iba a dejar caer a Norwegian. Y Norwegian de momento no ha caído, pero se espera una dilución del 95%. La reestructuración de General Motors va a parecer suave al lado de lo que le van a hacer a muchas aerolíneas.

Lo de Aegon es por sus 4000 millonacos de caja neta y por sus ratios. No creo que hagan ampliaciones de capital ni nada así. Era lo único del Eurex que encaja con lo que busco en esta cartera. Las demás (sobretodo ABN) tienen una pinta de dilución que tira p'atrás. Tampoco es que Aegon me convenza mucho, pero si me entra a 1,64 es otra historia... 

Y sinó pues 30 euros gratis al mes que me llevo. Para compensar las comisiones no está mal, supongo.


----------



## gordinflas (23 Abr 2020)

Bueno, pues parece que Oasis se me ha escapado por 4 céntimos... Hace 2 días llegó a 4,04$, ahora cotiza a 5,40$. No quitaré la orden, pero tiene pinta de que he perdido el tren. En fin.


----------



## zaero (23 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> A mi las aerolíneas me dan mucho miedo. Puede que Merkel no deje caer a Lufhtansa, pero Noruega tampoco iba a dejar caer a Norwegian. Y Norwegian de momento no ha caído, pero se espera una dilución del 95%. La reestructuración de General Motors va a parecer suave al lado de lo que le van a hacer a muchas aerolíneas.
> 
> Lo de Aegon es por sus 4000 millonacos de caja neta y por sus ratios. No creo que hagan ampliaciones de capital ni nada así. Era lo único del Eurex que encaja con lo que busco en esta cartera. Las demás (sobretodo ABN) tienen una pinta de dilución que tira p'atrás. Tampoco es que Aegon me convenza mucho, pero si me entra a 1,64 es otra historia...
> 
> Y sinó pues 30 euros gratis al mes que me llevo. Para compensar las comisiones no está mal, supongo.



Con ese concepto, para empresas más "sólidas y atractivas" incluso puedes alargar el vencimiento, y cobrar primas mayores. Me parece interesante para empresas tecnológicas. Por supuesto las FAANG no estan en Eurex pero tienes ASML, Infineon y alguna otra del estilo.


----------



## tactics (23 Abr 2020)

Ahora que habláis de aerolíneas, leí hace un rato sobre lo de mantener distancia en aviones, esto puede hacer mucha pupa en las compañías low cost.


----------



## zaero (23 Abr 2020)

tactics dijo:


> Ahora que habláis de aerolíneas, leí hace un rato sobre lo de mantener distancia en aviones, esto puede hacer mucha pupa en las compañías low cost.



Y en las no low cost. El espacio no es muy diferente, son la misma mierda, salvo que vueles en business.
La única diferencia es que en unas te dan cacahuetes y en las otras no.

Edito: me ha parecido leer en algun sitio que algunas aerolineas estan empezando a modificar los aviones de pasajeros a cargo


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, pues parece que Oasis se me ha escapado por 4 céntimos... Hace 2 días llegó a 4,04$, ahora cotiza a 5,40$. No quitaré la orden, pero tiene pinta de que he perdido el tren. En fin.



El partido es muy largo, ya sabes que estos chicharros se meten un -30% en una semana si es lo que toca. A poco que el petróleo aguante unas semanas a niveles tan bajo, vamos a empezar a ver quiebras de petroleras una tras otra. Lo mismo de la propia Oasis jajaja


----------



## 199i (23 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> A mi las aerolíneas me dan mucho miedo. Puede que Merkel no deje caer a Lufhtansa, pero Noruega tampoco iba a dejar caer a Norwegian. Y Norwegian de momento no ha caído, pero se espera una dilución del 95%. La reestructuración de General Motors va a parecer suave al lado de lo que le van a hacer a muchas aerolíneas.
> 
> Lo de Aegon es por sus 4000 millonacos de caja neta y por sus ratios. No creo que hagan ampliaciones de capital ni nada así. Era lo único del Eurex que encaja con lo que busco en esta cartera. Las demás (sobretodo ABN) tienen una pinta de dilución que tira p'atrás. Tampoco es que Aegon me convenza mucho, pero si me entra a 1,64 es otra historia...
> 
> Y sinó pues 30 euros gratis al mes que me llevo. Para compensar las comisiones no está mal, supongo.



Dilucion del 95?? Que quieres decir?

Disolución? Parece una empresa saneada


----------



## gordinflas (23 Abr 2020)

199i dijo:


> Dilucion del 95?? Que quieres decir?
> 
> Disolución? Parece una empresa saneada



Quiero decir que Norwegian Airlines van a ampliar capital por el 95% de su actuales acciones. Si eres un accionista tu participación pasará a valer un 95% menos. La empresa sigue funcionando, pero como accionista lo pierdes casi todo.

Y ya que lo dices... ¿¿¿Norwegian saneada??? ¿Has visto sus números? Que capitaliza 82 millones de euros y tiene 52000 millones en deuda  

Lufthansa tampoco es que sea la empresa más saneada que existe.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Quiero decir que Norwegian Airlines van a ampliar capital por el 95% de su actuales acciones. Si eres un accionista tu participación pasará a valer un 95% menos. La empresa sigue funcionando, pero como accionista lo pierdes casi todo.
> 
> Y ya que lo dices... ¿¿¿Norwegian saneada??? ¿Has visto sus números? Que capitaliza 82 millones de euros y tiene 52000 millones en deuda
> 
> Lufthansa tampoco es que sea la empresa más saneada que existe.



Bueno Lufthansa si lo es... comparado con Los noruegos jajajaja


----------



## gordinflas (23 Abr 2020)

Bueno, cuando entre Oasis y alguna de las tres inglesas que están en la reserva tiene pinta de que la cartera estará completita. Quedará el 30% de liquidez para ampliar, vender PUTs o para meter en alguna empresa más que vea de rebote (¡si veis alguna empresa interesando compartidla, por favor!); pero yo ya no voy a buscar nada más de forma activa.

Como veo que la cartera ya tiene la mayoría de empresas seleccionadas y no va a haber muchas nuevas voy a ir poniendo los resúmenes de las ideas de inversión en el OP. De momento he comentado ARLP, Hawaiian Holdings y los dos bancos. También he tocado por encima a Gazprom, pero creo que se merece un post especial. @yokese20 ha puesto la tesis de Macy's en este mismo hilo, así que con su permiso se la voy a tomar prestada y ponerla en el principal. Son resúmenes, no os esperéis tesis de inversión de 20 páginas a lo Paramés o Estabaranz.

Recordad que son inversiones superespeculativas con muchísimo riesgo. Si 1 de cada 4 acaba funcionando ya me doy por satisfecho.


----------



## Frostituto (23 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, cuando entre Oasis y alguna de las tres inglesas que están en la reserva tiene pinta de que la cartera estará completita. Quedará el 30% de liquidez para ampliar, vender PUTs o para meter en alguna empresa más que vea de rebote (¡si veis alguna empresa interesando compartidla, por favor!); pero yo ya no voy a buscar nada más de forma activa.
> 
> Como veo que la cartera ya tiene la mayoría de empresas seleccionadas y no va a haber muchas nuevas voy a ir poniendo los resúmenes de las ideas de inversión en el OP. De momento he comentado ARLP, Hawaiian Holdings y los dos bancos. También he tocado por encima a Gazprom, pero creo que se merece un post especial. @yokese20 ha puesto la tesis de Macy's en este mismo hilo, así que con su permiso se la voy a tomar prestada y ponerla en el principal. Son resúmenes, no os esperéis tesis de inversión de 20 páginas a lo Paramés o Estabaranz.
> 
> Recordad que son inversiones superespeculativas con muchísimo riesgo. Si 1 de cada 4 acaba funcionando ya me doy por satisfecho.



Qué vas a llevar al final? Me pierdo entre tanto mensaje


----------



## gordinflas (23 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Qué vas a llevar al final? Me pierdo entre tanto mensaje



Mira el primer mensaje del hilo, lo voy actualizando con mis compras, precios de entrada y todo lo que voy haciendo


----------



## zaero (24 Abr 2020)

Lo que me hace gracia de las inversiones en Renault, Mazda y otras automovilísticas es que se convierten en la antítesis de sus productos:
con el tiempo en lugar de depreciarse, se aprecian, y en lugar de pagar mantenimiento te pagan dividendos.

También lo puedes ver como un negocio de renting, pero en que el bien principal en lugar de depreciarse se aprecia.
En lugar de cobrar el alquiler, cobras dividendos.

(Eso siempre asumiendo que la inversión va bien, claro)


----------



## Frostituto (24 Abr 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Health Care es una aseguradora, y muy buena. Si quieres biotecnología, yo entraría a través de fondos de inversión. No tenemos una empresa tipo Novartis, Roche o Pfizer.
> 
> Este no está mal....
> 
> Candriam Equities L Biotechnology Class C USD Cap|LU0108459040



Prefiero ir a una empresa individual bastante diversificada

Me raya el tema de patentes


----------



## gordinflas (24 Abr 2020)

Bueno, pues ayer lo dije y hoy lo pongo. Toca escribir un poco sobre Renault y Mazda.

De Renault se ha hablado mucho en el foro, creo que casi todos los que comentamos en el subforo y tenemos cartera de medio plazo ya la llevamos o vamos a entrar en breves. Todo el mundo conoce la marca. Su potencial de revalorización tampoco es una cosa desconocida en el mundillo, el equipo de Paramés ya diseccionó la empresa hará cosa de 2/3 años. Las circunstancias no han acompañado a la empresa, pero la tesis que hizo Paramés & Co. cuando Renault cotizaba a 80€ sigue en pie ahora que está a 16€. 

La idea en Renault se resume en:

1. Está estadísticamente MUY barata, incluso dentro del propio sector (que de por sí ya está baratísimo)
2. Su participación del 44% en Nissan

Empecemos por los múltiplos. Renault cotiza a unos múltiplos ridículos. P/VC 0'15, P/VCT 0'17 y PER (2018) 0,9. Estamos pagando menos de 1 vez beneficios de 2018. Cotiza unas 6 veces por debajo de sus patrimonio TANGIBLE. Estamos hablando de unas valoraciones que ya eran de quiebra cuando la empresa cotizaba a 40 euros. Ahora roza lo surrealista.

Y no, no ha habido ninguna ampliación de capital ni ninguna cosa rara que nos haga suponer que esos múltiplos no son los que tocan, más bien al contrario. La empresa recompró acciones en 2018. Tampoco es una empresa moribunda, sus ingresos y su valor contable han crecido entre un 6 y un 7,5% anual de forma consistente. Sus márgenes y su rentabilidad, pese a no ser nada del otro mundo, no son de empresa moribunda tampoco. Sus FCFs son consistentemente positivos, algo que ni siquiera empresas que se presuponen de mucha más calidad que Renault pueden presumir. Tiene mucha deuda, igual que la mayoría de automovilísticas; pero también tiene suficiente cash en efectivo para parar producción durante 2 años y poder pagar la deuda hasta 2022.

¿Dónde está el truco (porque siempre hay truco)? El truco está que a Renault le ha caído la tormenta perfecta. Se la ha unido:


La disrupción del coche eléctrico y autónomo, en la que el mercado ha apostado por Tesla y en contra de casi todas las demás automovilísticas
Cambios de tendencias de consumo en gente joven, que cada vez compra menos coches y menos aún de primera mano
Problemas en Nissan, su empresa “hermana”
La detención de Carlos Ghosn (CEO de Nissan y Renault), su fuga y las pestes que lanzó a las dos compañías de coches
Pérdidas en el año 2019 (aunque solo en beneficios, el FCF seguía siendo positivo)
Comienzo de la parte baja del ciclo
Crisis del coronavirus y parálisis del consumo a nivel global

A todo eso le unes que los coches de Renault son de gama media-baja y que sus marcas no tienen la mejor fama del mundo y tienes la blue chip industrial más barata que yo haya visto nunca.

Y aún hay más. He hablado de que está barata por activos, pero no he especificado algo importante. Antes he dicho que Nissan es la “hermana” de Renault y que Renault tiene el 44% de las acciones de Nissan.

Nissan capitaliza el equivalente a 12000 millones de euros en la bolsa japonesa. Si Renault tiene un 44% estamos hablando de que Renault tiene aproximadamente unos 5300 millones de euros en acciones de Nissan. Renault capitaliza 4600 millones de euros. Por tanto (y esta era la base de la tesis del equipo de Paramés), al comprar acciones de Renault es como si estuvieras comprando acciones de Nissan más baratas de lo que cotizan en la bolsa japonesa (que allí ya están baratas de por si) y de regalo te viene todo el negocio de Renault (que ya hemos visto que es un negocio perfectamente funcional). Todo esto encima de los múltiplos baratísimos que hemos comentado antes.

Podría seguir, pero creo que ya ha quedado claro. Cuantitativamente es un chollo. Si sobrevive a la crisis del bicho sin un deterioro importante y sin ampliar capital se debería multiplicar por 10 sin ningún problema. Es la oportunidad de inversión en valor del siglo, es de esas que si funcionan la veréis en libros de texto.

Mazda, por otro lado, es una inversión más “aburrida”. También está muy barata a nivel estadístico, aunque no tanto como Renault. P/VC 0'25, P/VCT 0'29, PER (2019) 4'9 y PER (2018) 2'5. El crecimiento también es parecido al de Renault.

Esa diferencia en los precios se explica por 2 cosas:

1. Mazda no tiene deuda. A finales de 2019 tenía caja neta de 90000 millones de yenes. Dentro del sector es la empresa sin deuda más barata y con diferencia.
2. Mazda es gama media-alta y tiene una imagen de marca muy potente. No sé si es porque son japoneses o porque son comparativamente pequeños comparados con otros fabricantes, pero el caso es que siempre han ido a su puta bola. Eso los ha hecho ir a contracorriente en cosas como el coche eléctrico, pero a la vez les ha dado una personalidad de la que no pueden presumir muchas marcas. En concreto, tiene un nicho importante entre entusiastas del motor. Algunos de sus coches (p.e. el MX-5) son auténticos iconos dentro de su segmento. Hasta no hace mucho también tenían una línea de coches con motor rotativo, los únicos del mercado que seguían apostando por esa tecnología.

Así que eso. Mazda es más segura que Renault y tiene más rasgos en común con las empresas de calidad que suelen ir en carteras de largo plazo, pero al final del día sigue siendo una inversión kamikaze (nunca mejor dicho, en este caso) en un sector de mierda. 

Perdón por el tochazo. En Gazprom y Oasis intentaré ir más al grano


----------



## Frostituto (24 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, pues ayer lo dije y hoy lo pongo. Toca escribir un poco sobre Renault y Mazda.
> 
> De Renault se ha hablado mucho en el foro, creo que casi todos los que comentamos en el subforo y tenemos cartera de medio plazo ya la llevamos o vamos a entrar en breves. Todo el mundo conoce la marca. Su potencial de revalorización tampoco es una cosa desconocida en el mundillo, el equipo de Paramés ya diseccionó la empresa hará cosa de 2/3 años. Las circunstancias no han acompañado a la empresa, pero la tesis que hizo Paramés & Co. cuando Renault cotizaba a 80€ sigue en pie ahora que está a 16€.
> 
> ...



Yo veo mucho mejor Volkswagen, con un riesgo mas controlado


----------



## Forofgοld (24 Abr 2020)

*Cuando las sombras desciendan sobre la tierra, nuestros divinos señores caminarán junto a nosotros como iguales. *


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, pues ayer lo dije y hoy lo pongo. Toca escribir un poco sobre Renault y Mazda.
> 
> De Renault se ha hablado mucho en el foro, creo que casi todos los que comentamos en el subforo y tenemos cartera de medio plazo ya la llevamos o vamos a entrar en breves. Todo el mundo conoce la marca. Su potencial de revalorización tampoco es una cosa desconocida en el mundillo, el equipo de Paramés ya diseccionó la empresa hará cosa de 2/3 años. Las circunstancias no han acompañado a la empresa, pero la tesis que hizo Paramés & Co. cuando Renault cotizaba a 80€ sigue en pie ahora que está a 16€.
> 
> ...



De tochazo nada, muy buen análisis. Cuando miraste Mazda las compraste con alguna de las otras marcas japonesas?


----------



## gordinflas (24 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> De tochazo nada, muy buen análisis. Cuando miraste Mazda las compraste con alguna de las otras marcas japonesas?



En realidad la comparé con todas las marcas de coches que me vinieron a la cabeza.

De Japón la comparé con Nissan, Honda, Suzuki, Toyota y Mitsubishi. Mazda es la más pequeña y más barata. Nissan / Honda / Toyota están endeudadas. No tanto como las empresas occidentales, pero para ser empresas japonesas dan miedo. Suzuki y Mitsubishi tampoco tienen deuda, pero Suzuki está muy cara y Mitsubishi tuvo muy mal 2017 y diluyó un 40%.


----------



## RockLobster (24 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, pues ayer lo dije y hoy lo pongo. Toca escribir un poco sobre Renault y Mazda.
> 
> De Renault se ha hablado mucho en el foro, creo que casi todos los que comentamos en el subforo y tenemos cartera de medio plazo ya la llevamos o vamos a entrar en breves. Todo el mundo conoce la marca. Su potencial de revalorización tampoco es una cosa desconocida en el mundillo, el equipo de Paramés ya diseccionó la empresa hará cosa de 2/3 años. Las circunstancias no han acompañado a la empresa, pero la tesis que hizo Paramés & Co. cuando Renault cotizaba a 80€ sigue en pie ahora que está a 16€.
> 
> ...



Precio de entrada recomendable?

Me estas dando ganas de meterle 300€ y asumir que me lo he gastado en alcohol


----------



## gordinflas (24 Abr 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Precio de entrada recomendable?
> 
> Me estas dando ganas de meterle 300€ y asumir que me lo he gastado en alcohol



En Renault todo lo que sea por debajo de 40€ me parece un regalo. Ahora está alrededor de los 16€. Yo la he podido cazar a 16€ justos, pero si hubiese intentado subir me habría metido con todo a 20€. También creo que el mercado está dando signos de que quizá se está exagerando con su valoración. Cuando presentaron resultados ayer, pese a ser muy malos resultados (lo normal con el coronabicho), la acción subió.

Mazda a menos de 600 yenes. Si quieres apurar seguramente baje de 500 yenes.

Anda es verdad, no me he acordado de ella en el mensaje anterior (aunque también me la había mirado). Otra que me encantaba por la imagen de marca y por ir bastante a su bola.

Un pelín carilla comparada con las demás...


----------



## BABY (24 Abr 2020)

La verdad es que tampoco pasa nada si se le meten 3 o 4k euritos a Renault y los dejas ahí.....


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2020)

Lo de las farmacéuticas buscando vacuna es como jugar en el casino al 27. Hay docenas de ellas y solo triunfarán una o dos. Me parece una perdida de tiempo y dinero la verdad


----------



## Devegan (24 Abr 2020)

Conocéis Beyond Meat? Es una empresa que abrió el melón de las hamburguesas veganas, creo que las hacen de proteina de soja o de guisante, no recuerdo...sé que tienen convenio con McDonalds creo y que Bill Gates tiene algo que ver con la empresa, pero vamos tampoco me he informado mucho porque no tengo ni idea de analizar empresas. Personalmente la he probado y puedo decir que está muy buena y creo que cada vez más la gente se preocupa por un estilo de vida y alimentación más sanos y al ser la primera empresa que ha innovado en este sector podría tener futuro, pero realmente no sé mucho más, bajó mucho y está subiendo con fuerza estos días...si alguno podéis echarle un ojo se agradece...

Un saludo!


----------



## kokoliso1 (24 Abr 2020)

Suenan rumores de nacionalización de Renault por parte del estado Francés... ¿Cómo afectaría una entrada parcial o nacionalización completa a los accionistas?


----------



## kokoliso1 (24 Abr 2020)

Yo apostaría por esto: ORO y un VIX del S&P 500


----------



## gordinflas (24 Abr 2020)

kokoliso1 dijo:


> Suenan rumores de nacionalización de Renault por parte del estado Francés... ¿Cómo afectaría una entrada parcial o nacionalización completa a los accionistas?



En realidad el estado francés ya tiene como el 20% de las acciones de Renault. Por lo que hemos visto estos días parece que el "rescate" de Renault van a ser líneas de crédito con intereses bajos, al menos de momento. Si las cosas siguen empeorando espérate lo que sea. Desde un rescate hiperdilutivo a la General Motors hasta que te compren la empresa por 1 euro a lo Popular. 



Devegan dijo:


> Conocéis Beyond Meat? Es una empresa que abrió el melón de las hamburguesas veganas, creo que las hacen de proteina de soja o de guisante, no recuerdo...sé que tienen convenio con McDonalds creo y que Bill Gates tiene algo que ver con la empresa, pero vamos tampoco me he informado mucho porque no tengo ni idea de analizar empresas. Personalmente la he probado y puedo decir que está muy buena y creo que cada vez más la gente se preocupa por un estilo de vida y alimentación más sanos y al ser la primera empresa que ha innovado en este sector podría tener futuro, pero realmente no sé mucho más, bajó mucho y está subiendo con fuerza estos días...si alguno podéis echarle un ojo se agradece...
> 
> Un saludo!



Pues gracias por traer Beyond Meat, así puedo poner un ejemplo de empresa que JAMÁS compraría. No te lo tomes como algo personal 

Estos son los fundamentales de Beyond Meat:




Todo lo rojo significan pérdidas. Lo único que no es rojo es el CAPEX (que son gastos también, lo siento), los ingresos (que han subido de 16 millones de dólares a 300 millones de dólares en 4 años) y las expectativas de 2020 y 2021 (que no se van a cumplir, viene crisis y las hamburguesas veganas pijoprogres se dejarán de vender a la mínima que la gente empiece a tener problemas económicos).

Lo único que juega a favor de esta empresa es el crecimiento en los ingresos, pero eso no significa nada si la empresa no ha demostrado que puede ganar dinero. De momento solo es una startup glorificada. Lo peor es que ni siquiera tiene un producto tan revolucionario, no es como si las hamburguesas veganas pacodemier que venden no las estén replicando decenas de empresas alternativas.

Si tuvieramos que analizarla por sus números debería cotizar 20 o 30 veces por debajo de donde está ahora mismo. Yo no la compraría ni a 5 dólares, mucho menos por los 100 dólares que cotiza ahora mismo. Ni siquiera entrando en la ecuación las expectativas de crecimiento más optimistas que se puedan imaginar (que repito, viene crisis, no se van a cumplir) te compensa pagar 20 veces ingresos por cada acción. Por Renault se pagan 0,09 veces ingresos. Estamos hablando de que en Beyond Meat estás pagando más de 200 veces lo que pagas por Renault, al menos en lo referente a esta métrica.

Y la pregunta del millón, ¿por qué Beyond Meat cotiza tan cara? Pues por el _hype_ y por los incautos que invierten sin saber la diferencia entre un producto y la empresa que hay detrás. Antes de meterse de lleno en una empresa hay que saber un poco de finanzas y contabilidad, por el amor de Dios. Que cuando compras acciones estás comprando una parte de la empresa, no estás comprando el producto...


----------



## Devegan (24 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> En realidad el estado francés ya tiene como el 20% de las acciones de Renault. Por lo que hemos visto estos días parece que el "rescate" de Renault van a ser líneas de crédito con intereses bajos, al menos de momento. Si las cosas siguen empeorando espérate lo que sea.
> 
> 
> Pues gracias por traer Beyond Meat, así puedo poner un ejemplo de empresa que JAMÁS compraría. No te lo tomes como algo personal
> ...




Muchas gracias por tu respuesta. Para nada me lo tomo como algo personal, si a mí no me va nada en esto. Si al menos ha servido como (mal) ejemplo pues ya he hecho bien preguntando. Gracias!


----------



## uberales (24 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, pues ayer lo dije y hoy lo pongo. Toca escribir un poco sobre Renault y Mazda.
> 
> De Renault se ha hablado mucho en el foro, creo que casi todos los que comentamos en el subforo y tenemos cartera de medio plazo ya la llevamos o vamos a entrar en breves. Todo el mundo conoce la marca. Su potencial de revalorización tampoco es una cosa desconocida en el mundillo, el equipo de Paramés ya diseccionó la empresa hará cosa de 2/3 años. Las circunstancias no han acompañado a la empresa, pero la tesis que hizo Paramés & Co. cuando Renault cotizaba a 80€ sigue en pie ahora que está a 16€.
> 
> ...



Me estoy planteando pillar solo 100 acciones entre 15 y 16. Gracias por el análisis.


----------



## La Enviada (24 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> *Esto es oro*. Vender PUTs es que te paguen por perder el tren.
> Hasta hoy no me había planteado vender opciones, por lo del '_riesgo ilimitado_', pero me has abierto los ojos.
> 
> Porque si te lo planteas fríamente, lo que haces es:
> ...



¿Seguro que es así?. Yo hice alguna venta de puts cuando empezaba en esto y no recibía las acciones al precio de strike si me ejecutaban la put (si fuera así ni tan mal porque no realizas pérdidas si las quieres mantener). Simplemente se liquidaba por diferencias.


----------



## gordinflas (24 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es así?. Yo hice alguna venta de puts cuando empezaba en esto y no recibía las acciones al precio de strike si me ejecutaban la put (si fuera así ni tan mal porque no realizas pérdidas si las quieres mantener). Simplemente se liquidaba por diferencias.



A mi en Degiro me han dado acciones cuando me han ejecutado alguna put en el MEFF. Aunque no sé si eso variará entre los distintos brokers o mercados...


----------



## La Enviada (24 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> A mi en Degiro me han dado acciones cuando me han ejecutado alguna put en el MEFF. Aunque no sé si eso variará entre los distintos brokers o mercados...




Pues está bien saberlo, pero entonces supongo que el mismo put con entrega o con liquidación por diferencias debería tener precios diferentes (no es lo mismo recibir acciones como consolación que directamente asumir pérdidas). Si no no me cuadra.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> En realidad el estado francés ya tiene como el 20% de las acciones de Renault. Por lo que hemos visto estos días parece que el "rescate" de Renault van a ser líneas de crédito con intereses bajos, al menos de momento. Si las cosas siguen empeorando espérate lo que sea. Desde un rescate hiperdilutivo a la General Motors hasta que te compren la empresa por 1 euro a lo Popular.
> 
> 
> Pues gracias por traer Beyond Meat, así puedo poner un ejemplo de empresa que JAMÁS compraría. No te lo tomes como algo personal
> ...



Buff es que estas empresas de mierda son como una puta religión. Ahí la gente ni mira números ni nada. Si me he mirado yo empresas industriales totalmente punteras francesas ayer y las mandé a tomar por culo por que iban a PER 60...y voy a comprar esta puta mierda a PER 200 o lo que sea que tiene cero MOATs y que en cuanto empiece a ganar dinero (si es que lo hace algún día) se va a ir a unos margenes de mierda, porque ya me dirás lo que cuesta replicar una puta hamburguesa vegana...puto wall Street con si burbuja de mierda


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Abr 2020)

Por cierto @gordinflas , a que viendo mierdas como beyond meat ya no te parece tanto humo Tesla?


----------



## Devegan (24 Abr 2020)

Por si interesa, sobre Air France y Renault...

Air France wins 7 billion euro state-backed loan package


----------



## gordinflas (25 Abr 2020)

Gazprom. Hago el resumen rápido:


Múltiplos MUY baratos. En línea con el resto de la cartera pero con una calidad bastante mayor, creo yo
Rentable incluso en entornos con precios del gas bajos
Rentable incluso con las sanciones europeas y americanas
Muy buen upstream, produce el gas más barato de toda Europa + Asia
Reservas ingentes de gas
Red de gaseoductos (midstream) brutal, conexiones con toda Europa, Asia Central, Mongolia y recientemente con China
Abastece a media Europa de gas natural
Potencial de crecimiento en Europa en caso que se empiecen a cerrar las térmicas de carbón y las nucleares
Potencial de crecimiento en China
Participación del 95% en la subsidiaria Gazprom Neft, empresa petrolera gigante (capitaliza 18000 millones) que también saca petróleo a muy buenos precios y que cotiza a ratios ridículos

Riesgos:

Es rusa, con todo lo que conlleva...

E ya. Es una inversión normalita, quizá la menos arriesgada de la cartera. La contrapartida es que probablemente no tenga tanto potencial de revalorización como las otras. Lo ruso siempre cotiza baratísimo. Lo que puede hacer Gazprom para compensar eso es subir el dividendo hasta lo absurdo (recordemos que cotiza a PER 3, podría subir el dividendo hasta el 20-25% perfectamente) y “forzar” al mercado hacia arriba. Es lo que hicieron el año pasado para subir la cotización...


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Gazprom. Hago el resumen rápido:
> 
> 
> Múltiplos MUY baratos. En línea con el resto de la cartera pero con una calidad bastante mayor, creo yo
> ...



Si Gazprom es Americana cotiza 8 veces más. Misma empresa, mismos números. Es triste pero es así. A mí me da mal rollo que da la sensación que nunca ha tenido momentos de subir mucho, está siempre como dormida la acción no sé si me explico. Que %de rentabilidad por dividendo tiene a día de hoy con el último que pagaron (imagino que igual eliminaron el de este año o lo aplazaron)


----------



## gordinflas (25 Abr 2020)

Pasa algo parecido a lo de Renault y Nissan. Gazprom tiene el 95% de Gazprom Neft. En realidad cuando compras la Gazprom grande estás haciendo un 2x1. Compras barato encima de barato. Vale mucho más la pena la matriz solo por eso.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pasa algo parecido a lo de Renault y Nissan. Gazprom tiene el 95% de Gazprom Neft. En realidad cuando compras la Gazprom grande estás haciendo un 2x1. Compras barato encima de barato. Vale mucho más la pena la matriz solo por eso.



Good point, visto así tiene todo el sentido apostar solo y fundamentalmente por la matriz


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Abr 2020)

Por cierto @gordinflas encontré una compañía de asset management en UK que me parece una auténtica joya, con unos números brutales y no está cara (tiene sus razones para no estarlo). Se llama Ashmore. Se centran en mercados emergentes (,que como sabes ahora les toca joderse con el fly to quality de toda crisis) pero venden en plan a bancos centrales, otras financieras etc más que al dueño del bar Paco. Tienen unos margenes absolutamente brutales. Pero una putísima locura. Deuda CERO y 500 millones de libras de caja, que para su tipo de negocio y su tamaño es mucha pasta. Creo que es la típica empresa para esperar a Q2 porque ahí tendrán una bajada de activos gorda, pero cuando todo se estabilice poco a poco y comprada a buen precio, esta es de las que te da unos dividendos bestiales en unos años, incluso con años normales o regulares. Ya me dirás qué te parece.


----------



## gordinflas (26 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto @gordinflas encontré una compañía de asset management en UK que me parece una auténtica joya, con unos números brutales y no está cara (tiene sus razones para no estarlo). Se llama Ashmore. Se centran en mercados emergentes (,que como sabes ahora les toca joderse con el fly to quality de toda crisis) pero venden en plan a bancos centrales, otras financieras etc más que al dueño del bar Paco. Tienen unos margenes absolutamente brutales. Pero una putísima locura. Deuda CERO y 500 millones de libras de caja, que para su tipo de negocio y su tamaño es mucha pasta. Creo que es la típica empresa para esperar a Q2 porque ahí tendrán una bajada de activos gorda, pero cuando todo se estabilice poco a poco y comprada a buen precio, esta es de las que te da unos dividendos bestiales en unos años, incluso con años normales o regulares. Ya me dirás qué te parece.



Joer menudos márgenes. Menudo empresón, así en general. Estos son de los que aguantarán... Y me gusta mucho su visión de los mercados emergentes. A la lista. Gracias por la buena mercancía


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Joer menudos márgenes. Menudo empresón, así en general. Estos son de los que aguantarán... Y me gusta mucho su visión de los mercados emergentes. A la lista. Gracias por la buena mercancía



Solo Buena droja Como siempre jajaja. La verdad es que sigo cambiando la cartera objetivo, pero me.parece algo muy bueno. Hace unas semanas tenía X empresas.para entrar y ahora tengo 3X lo cual significa que puedo apretar más con los precios de entrada, porque no voy a poner entrar en todas al ser tantas.

Tengo pendiente.mirarme Gazprom a fondo.

Probablemente me abra cuenta en IB para tener potencia de fuego de entrar en cualquier mercado y tal, así que si tienes por ahí algunas empresas de mercados.menos conocidos que sean interesantes, ponlas por aquí please y les echo un vistazo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Abr 2020)

Tienen pinta de ser casi market makers de muchos de esos productos. Como dije, se dedican a asset management pero a.entidadws financieras, bancos centrales y demás. No es un asset management normal que en el fondo se monta con cuatro duros (para lo que es una empresa.importante). Tiene pinta de que si eres una empresa enorme o un gobierno y necesitas algo en mercados emergentes, picas a la puerta de estos pollos, y lo mismo no tienes muchas más puertas a las que picar.

También te digo que probablemente estos van a tener un Q2 jodido con mucha salida de Activos. Pero esa pasta tarde o temprano vuelve, solo tienes que ver su evolución en activos desde la crisis de 2008.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Abr 2020)

Los asset managers normales, si. Totalmente de acuerdo. Es un negocio con CERO barreras de entrada. Ahi te va bien diez años y haces pasta te va mal dos, te sacan todos los fondos y quiebras o te compra un competidor por dos duros.

Pero estos hijos de puta son market makers. Estos cabrones hacen los productos para el resto de asset managers. Están un escalón por encima en la cadena trófica empresarial.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Abr 2020)

Si algún día entra Oasis me pondré a hacer el mensajito de rigor. De momento está en el limbo, igual que Ted Baker / Cineworld / Cambria. 

Hoy Renault sube como un cohete. Imagino que debe tener algo que ver con que vuelven a abrir fábricas (o eso o que el mercado empieza a ver que quizá se ha pasado con el tirón p'abajo).


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si algún día entra Oasis me pondré a hacer el mensajito de rigor. De momento está en el limbo, igual que Ted Baker / Cineworld / Cambria.
> 
> Hoy Renault sube como un cohete. Imagino que debe tener algo que ver con que vuelven a abrir fábricas (o eso o que el mercado empieza a ver que quizá se ha pasado con el tirón p'abajo).



Por cierto este finde me he mirado Oasis Petroleum (la matriz) y dentro de que obviamente están jodidisimos, tiene cosas muy positivas. Por ejemplo de toda la.deuda que tiene, prácticamente ningún vencimiento hasta 2022. El equipo gestor que tienen es bastante serio y con las cosas claras, y llevan bajando deuda los últimos años.

Su único problema es que necesita el petróleo a 55 USD para ser cash flow positiva, y a 50 para el.break even. En definitiva que soy consciente de que un buen equipo etc puede no ser suficiente ya que el mercado actual.se lampuede llevar por delante. Pero si eso pasa, dados sus vencimientos, no va a ser en 2020, como mínimo a finales de 2021. Digamos que está petrolera de fracking tiene más tiempo comprado que otras para arreglar la situación. Probablemente de forma super especulativa entre aquí si baja a los minimos del año (que ahora mismo está lejos).


----------



## BABY (27 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si algún día entra Oasis me pondré a hacer el mensajito de rigor. De momento está en el limbo, igual que Ted Baker / Cineworld / Cambria.
> 
> Hoy Renault sube como un cohete. Imagino que debe tener algo que ver con que vuelven a abrir fábricas (o eso o que el mercado empieza a ver que quizá se ha pasado con el tirón p'abajo).



Tenia (tengo, mejor dicho) una orden de 150 acciones para cada uno de mis 2 hijos a 15.5. Se me vaaaaaaaaa....


----------



## gordinflas (27 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Probablemente me abra cuenta en IB para tener potencia de fuego de entrar en cualquier mercado y tal, así que si tienes por ahí algunas empresas de mercados.menos conocidos que sean interesantes, ponlas por aquí please y les echo un vistazo.



Mírate Texhong Textile (otra sacada del libro de Estebaranz de hace 4/5 años). Cotiza en Hong Kong. Creo que es de las que te gustan. Líder mundial en el sector de la manufactura de hilo y otros tejidos para hacer ropa. Crece al 20% anual.


----------



## rohirrim (27 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, para no llenar el hilo de @PatrickBateman de más mierda voy a abrir mi propio hilo para mi cartera de medio plazo. Voy a poner números, cantidades y demás. 100% transparente. También voy a mirar por encima las empresas paco que me vayáis comentando y responderé a dudas (si no se escapan a mi limitado conocimiento del mundillo). Si hay alguna idea interesante que me llame la atención puede que la incluya en la cartera y todo.
> 
> Para poner en contexto, soy un psicólogo de formación y un_ jack of all trades_ en una pacoacademia de niños con dificultades de aprendizaje de profesión. Llevo invirtiendo unos años ya. Empecé palmando dinero en una etapa con mucho mierdatrading y análisis técnico. Luego aprendí un poco de finanzas y luego, cuando estaba mirando las acciones como lo que son (parte de empresas), acabé aprendiendo contabilidad y analizando por fundamentales. Al final creé mi cartera a largo plazo con las típicas empresas de calidad, para no complicarme. Pasé un tiempo haciendo eso y aprendiendo sin parar, hasta que en 2016 dejé el tema apartado. He seguido metiendo dinero en la cartera de largo plazo y reinvirtiendo dividendos, pero solo le dedicaba una hora cada dos meses o así. Invertir a largo plazo se acaba volviendo aburrido.
> 
> ...



su cartera de medio plazo son unos 30-35k?

no le asusta sabadell?


----------



## gordinflas (27 Abr 2020)

Y por eso no la llevo  Pero quizá a @arriba/abajo le compensa el riesgo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Y por eso no la llevo  Pero quizá a @arriba/abajo le compensa el riesgo.



Muchas Gracias por la info, veo que quieres mantenerme ocupado. Me acabo de bajar su anual report de 2019, así que cuando le eche un vistazo medio a fondo ya te diré que me parece.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Abr 2020)

rohirrim dijo:


> su cartera de medio plazo son unos 30-35k?
> 
> no le asusta sabadell?



30k justos (o eran 30k al principio, entre comisiones y bajadas ahora son un poco menos).

Sabadell me asusta igual que las otras. De hecho, me da más miedo Bankia que Sabadell. Las rentabilidades de Bankia son muy reguleras y el coleta morada ha dicho varias veces que la quiere nacionalizar. Lo que me asusta más de los bancos es la cotización, en realidad. Siempre bajan. El resto lo veo muy en línea con el resto de cíclicas con negocios reguleros. Ya venían medio tocadas por el fin del ciclo económico y el coronabicho aún ha complicado más la situación.

Todo en esta cartera menos Gazprom puede irse a cero. Tengo bancos, coches, centros comerciales, aviones y dentro de poco tuberías de fracking americano. Ah bueno, y también minas de carbón. Si puedo tolerar las minas de carbón puedo tolerar a la banca paco...



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muchas Gracias por la info, *veo que quieres mantenerme ocupado.* Me acabo de bajar su anual report de 2019, así que cuando le eche un vistazo medio a fondo ya te diré que me parece.



Jejejeje en realidad también hay el tema de que tiene los cuarteles generales en Hong Kong en vez de Shenzhen / Shanghai, algo que no se suele ver estos días en la bolsa de Hong Kong. Me estoy debatiendo entre lo buena que me parece la empresa y mi odio contra todo lo que tenga que ver con la China continental con toda mi alma. Podría hacer una excepción como con la minera de carbón. Llevo unas semanas pensándomelo y cada vez está más barata...

Me parece que me tocará investigar a sus accionistas mayoritarios y a su equipo directivo. Afiliaciones al partido comunista, declaraciones, acciones a favor o en contra de las protestas en Hong Kong... También tocará mirar el porcentaje del negocio que está en la China continental. Espero que el CCP no me ponga en la lista negra de espías o algo así 

EDITO: Vale, mirando más a fondo parece que el cuartel general "real" es en Shanghai (como no). Lo de Hong kong es el Investor Relations, si no lo he entendido mal.


----------



## Kosmonaut (27 Abr 2020)

Gazprom la has comprado en Degiro? Gracias


----------



## rohirrim (27 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> 30k justos (o eran 30k al principio, entre comisiones y bajadas ahora son un poco menos).
> 
> Sabadell me asusta igual que las otras. De hecho, me da más miedo Bankia que Sabadell. Las rentabilidades de Bankia son muy reguleras y el coleta morada ha dicho varias veces que la quiere nacionalizar. Lo que me asusta más de los bancos es la cotización, en realidad. Siempre bajan. El resto lo veo muy en línea con el resto de cíclicas con negocios reguleros. Ya venían medio tocadas por el fin del ciclo económico y el coronabicho aún ha complicado más la situación.
> 
> ...



sabadell tambien hay algun analista que la recomienda pero por tecnico, por cruce de medias, de estar super sobrevendida...estoy por meterle un paquete de 3k y dejarlo en barbecho


----------



## zaero (28 Abr 2020)

Para reirme un rato he metido algo a Embraer (NYSE:ERJ)... lo tiene todo para ser una inversión pésima: el sector, la marcha atrás de Boeing, y el hecho de ser Brasileña. ¿Qué puede salir mal? 

El único motivo para meterme: que está cayendo a plomo y que segun simplywallst parece tener un nivel de salud aceptable (menos deuda que sus hermanos mayores)


----------



## zaero (28 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto @gordinflas encontré una compañía de asset management en UK que me parece una auténtica joya, con unos números brutales y no está cara (tiene sus razones para no estarlo). Se llama Ashmore. Se centran en mercados emergentes (,que como sabes ahora les toca joderse con el fly to quality de toda crisis) pero venden en plan a bancos centrales, otras financieras etc más que al dueño del bar Paco. Tienen unos margenes absolutamente brutales. Pero una putísima locura. Deuda CERO y 500 millones de libras de caja, que para su tipo de negocio y su tamaño es mucha pasta. Creo que es la típica empresa para esperar a Q2 porque ahí tendrán una bajada de activos gorda, pero cuando todo se estabilice poco a poco y comprada a buen precio, esta es de las que te da unos dividendos bestiales en unos años, incluso con años normales o regulares. Ya me dirás qué te parece.



Le he echado un vistazo en simplywallst y me ha llamado la atención lo siguiente, ojo al 7 de Febrero. Mark Coombs es el CEO:



*Edito para añadir:*
- posee el 38% de la compañía, unos 950M de libras a precio actual.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Abr 2020)

zaero dijo:


> Le he echado un vistazo en simplywallst y me ha llamado la atención lo siguiente, ojo al 7 de Febrero. Mark Coombs es el CEO:
> Ver archivo adjunto 303331
> 
> 
> ...



Joder pues eso es un dato importantísimo. Aquí no hay riesgo de directivos saqueando la compañia


----------



## gordinflas (28 Abr 2020)

Kosmonaut dijo:


> Gazprom la has comprado en Degiro? Gracias



Si, en la bolsa alemana. Cuidado con no confundirla con Gazprom Neft, sobretodo si compras en Reino Unido.


zaero dijo:


> Para reirme un rato he metido algo a Embraer (NYSE:ERJ)... lo tiene todo para ser una inversión pésima: el sector, la marcha atrás de Boeing, y el hecho de ser Brasileña. ¿Qué puede salir mal?
> 
> El único motivo para meterme: que está cayendo a plomo y que segun simplywallst parece tener un nivel de salud aceptable (menos deuda que sus hermanos mayores)



Eh que al menos has metido en la que está (más o menos) bien de las hermanitas pequeñas de Airbus / Boeing. Si llegas a meter en Bombardier me habría preocupado.

A mi no me parece taaaaan mala inversión. Estás pagando casi PER 1 de los años buenos. La única razón por la que Embraer está como está en vez de estar al nivel de Boeing es que no tiene a la FED ni al gobierno americano detrás. Eso y que es industria emergente.

Me la voy a mirar a fondo. Tengo la sensación de que la tipología de rutas en las que se usan avioncitos tipo Embraer y Bombardier no les va a afectar tanto el declive del turismo. Tiene pinta de potencial 10-bagger...


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si, en la bolsa alemana. Cuidado con no confundirla con Gazprom Neft, sobretodo si compras en Reino Unido.
> 
> Eh que al menos has metido en la que está (más o menos) bien de las hermanitas pequeñas de Airbus / Boeing. Si llegas a meter en Bombardier me habría preocupado.
> 
> ...



Yo me la.he mirado por encima y para mí tiene varias cosas buenas y malas, pero me parece MUY interesante:

Malo - los márgenes están jodidos, incluso para su sector. 
Viene de pérdidas
El backlog de pedidos parece que flaquea
Cash flow negativo

Buenos
CotiZa a precio de quiebra
Tiene probablemente más caja que Airbus y Boeing para su tamaño. MUY saneada
Tiene un mix interesante de productos 
Un nicho de aviones que yo también pienso que van a ser menos afectados que los grandes
Infinitas opciones de OPA por parte de los chinos. Actualmente cotiZa a mil kilos y los americanos iban a pagar 4000 solo por los aviones comerciales. Los chinos ponen ahora 2000 millones por toda la empresa, y les dan las llaves de río de janeiro de propina.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Abr 2020)

Por cierto @GOLDGOD tienes los mensajes privados capados? Te intenté mandar uno pero no me deja. Mándame uno si puedes please


----------



## Membroza (28 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo me la.he mirado por encima y para mí tiene varias cosas buenas y malas, pero me parece MUY interesante:
> 
> Malo - los márgenes están jodidos, incluso para su sector.
> Viene de pérdidas
> ...



Gracias por la info. Tengo que mirar también sus cuentas.

Aquí hablan que es una buena compra. Habrá que ver si se sigue manteniendo a día de hoy igual.


----------



## gordinflas (28 Abr 2020)

Pues me he mirado Embraer un poco más a fondo. La ha comentado @zaero en otro post y me ha llamado la atención. Es LA fabricante de aviones pequeños y otras aeronaves no convencionales. Desde aviones militares hasta helicópteros, pasando por aviones de lujo para superricos. Ninguna otra se le acerca. Su principal competidor, Bombardier, está jodidísima y solo se aguanta porque el gobierno canadiense le interesa mantener la empresa viva por razones estratégicas. Es carne de OPA siempre que el gobierno brasileño no la considere demasiado importante (que parece que no, hace un par de años parecía que Boeing iba a OPArla).

Me molesta que sea brasileña. No me parece un país serio. Demasiado populismo bananero y demasiado tercermundismo. Te pueden colocar un socialista bolivariano en el poder y 4 años después ponerte a un Bolsonaro. También me molesta que estuviera en pérdidas antes de empezar lo del coronabicho.

Pongo orden por 1000$ a 4 dólares y otra por 1000$ a 3$. Salvando las distancias, se parece un poco a lo que pienso de Cineworld / Cambria / Ted Baker. Tiene potencial, no encaja conmigo, no está taaaaan barata como para que me pase por el forro mis propias normas.

También me he mirado Oasis Petroleum (la matriz) a fondo. Es demasiado, incluso para mi...


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues me he mirado Embraer un poco más a fondo. La ha comentado @zaero en otro hilo y me ha llamado la atención. Es LA fabricante de aviones pequeños y otras aeronaves no convencionales. Desde aviones militares hasta helicópteros, pasando por aviones de lujo para superricos. Ninguna otra se le acerca. Su principal competidor, Bombardier, está jodidísima y solo se aguanta porque el gobierno canadiense le interesa mantener la empresa viva por razones estratégicas. Es carne de OPA siempre que el gobierno brasileño no la considere demasiado importante (que parece que no, hace un par de años parecía que Boeing iba a OPArla).
> 
> Me molesta que sea brasileña. No me parece un país serio. Demasiado populismo bananero y demasiado tercermundismo. Te pueden colocar un socialista bolivariano en el poder y 4 años después ponerte a un Bolsonaro. También me molesta que estuviera en pérdidas antes de empezar lo del coronabicho.
> 
> ...



Esta claro que Oasis Petroleum es especulación nivel dios. Mi business Case ahí es el que te comenté, por un lado no tiene vencimientos hasta 2022 (donde tiene una cantidad grandecita) por lo que las posibilidades de caer en 2020 son bajas. Como pronto mediados de 2021. Su nivel de deuda no es terrible comparado con otras empresas pero claro, con petróleo por debajo de 50 están en la puta. 

El tema es que pensé en meter en una petrolera con opciones, pero están con volatilidades tan grandes que yo creo que no merece la pena, así que una forma paco de apalancarse es tirar por una empresa así, porque está claro que sí el.petroleo sube en un año y medio a los 60 dólares, está empresa se va al cielo (y ahí en la euforia es cuando hay que vender para mí) pero visto lo visto está jodido pensar en esos precios. A por cierto estos tienen una parte grande del petróleo de este año con hedge, así que no ñes está afectando tantísimo por ese lado. Pero a partir de 2021 apenas tienen hedge, solo de forma testimonial. Ahí pueden joderse (sumando esto con la deuda de 2022).

Tema bombardier, Los aviones pequeños de estos no los había comprado Airbus? Porque en ese segmento las.unicas dos marcas que hay son bombardier y Embraer. Yo veo la opción Embraer interesante, pero quiero madurarla un poco más. Al fin y al cabo ha bajado en % lo mismo que Airbus, y para mí tiene que bajar más que la europea para ser interesante.


----------



## gordinflas (28 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> *Tema bombardier, Los aviones pequeños de estos no los había comprado Airbus?* Porque en ese segmento las.unicas dos marcas que hay son bombardier y Embraer. Yo veo la opción Embraer interesante, pero quiero madurarla un poco más. Al fin y al cabo ha bajado en % lo mismo que Airbus, y para mí tiene que bajar más que la europea para ser interesante.



Anda pues sí. Este mismo febrero veo, cuando ya empezaba a cocinarse el bicho en medio mundo. Airbus tiene un timing de mierda...


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Anda pues sí. Este mismo febrero veo, cuando ya empezaba a cocinarse el bicho en medio mundo. Airbus tiene un timing de mierda...



El tema es que la.compra la.hicieron hace años ya, pero entre que se aprueba y demás. Así que Airbus compro bombardier a precio de.oro...y le acaban de entregar una mierda pinchada en un palo. Yo Airbus la espero a 40 visto lo visto


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Abr 2020)

A mí no me gusta simplywallstreet. Me parece que hay mucha mierda ahí. 

Yo tengo claro que Ashmore es una putísima joya y tengo claro la razón por la que está baja, y también tengo claro que cuando se salga de esta va a ir hacia arriba como un cohete, porque acabará el flight to quality y se volverá a meter pasta en emergentes. Que por cierto estos países emergentes ya son bastante más grandes que hace 12 años en la crisis anterior, por tanto la necesidad de productos financieros como los que puede proveer Ashmore es aún mayor.


----------



## gordinflas (29 Abr 2020)

Pues hoy he puesto una orden en *Taihei Machinery Works* (cortesía de @GOLDGOD ). 100 acciones a 1700 yenes, unos 1470 euros en total. Es una micro cap japonesa, muy micro y muy japonesa. Es la típica industrial nipona hiperespecializada, en este caso hacen maquinaria para cortar madera. Diría más, pero es que no hay mucho más que decir. Es un negocio aburrido de los de verdad.

Capitaliza 20 millones de euros y tiene un EV negativo de 15 millones. Es de las que te pagan por comprarla, al menos sobre el papel. Curiosamente cotiza en Degiro, aunque solo te dejan comprar/vender acciones en packs de 100... para poner en contexto, se negocian 300 acciones al día de media.

Los ratios son ridídulos: 35 millones en caja, 0 deuda, PER 2-3, divi del 6%, márgenes por encima del 30%... Cotiza baja porque nadie tiene los cojones de subirla. No tiene problemas más allá de ser un sector cíclico (todo lo relacionado con la madera lo es) y que el bicho la va a decimar. Ésta es de las que te la pueden pumpear y dumpear como quieran. Al menos no son igual de conservadores que el resto de microcaps japonesas del estilo. Al menos estos reparten dividendo y no dejan todo el efectivo pudríendose en la caja fuerte.

También estoy pendiente de que Degiro me confirme si me dejan comprar acciones de *DIP*, que veo que no la tienen en el buscador. Es el Infojobs japonés. PER 10, crece al 30%, márgenes brutales... Crece al ritmo de las FAANG a precios de empresa paco. No coincide con lo que busco en esta cartera, pero da igual. Consideradlo una elección al estilo Michael Burry, que pone empresas de estas más "suaves" para que el capital vaya creciendo y si alguna de las cíclicas de mierda cae pueda vender de las "suaves" para comprar más. Consideradlo una forma de dar un poco de rendimiento a la liquidez que tengo por aquí suelta.

Pero lo dicho, que DIP no aparece en el buscador y Taihei sí. Es muy raro que me dejen poner órdenes en una empresa de 20 millones de euros que no conoce nadie y no me dejen comprar una empresa de 1000 millones con 500000 de acciones negociadas al día.


----------



## 199i (29 Abr 2020)

Una pena no me entraron un par de ordenes gordas sobre la misma... aun así, gracias @gordinflas por el descubrimiento, seguimos pendientes
a la vez que bombardier.... que me da peor espina!
Feliz miércoles


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Abr 2020)

199i dijo:


> Una pena no me entraron un par de ordenes gordas sobre la misma... aun así, gracias @gordinflas por el descubrimiento, seguimos pendientes
> a la vez que bombardier.... que me da peor espina!
> Feliz miércoles



Bombardier o Embraer?


----------



## gordinflas (29 Abr 2020)

La verdad es que no esperaba la subida de esta semana. Yo esperaba promediar a la baja y me encuentro con que Hawaiian se me ha metido en +35% en dos días. Jode un poco que pasen estas cosas cuando aún me quedan 4 órdenes pendientes. En esta cartera me cuesta tener la paciencia que tengo en la cartera de largo...

3i también está bien. Las dos parecen muy buenas para ser sector financiero (que todos aquí hablamos de "sector financiero" pero en realidad nada tiene que ver Ashmore con la banca paco o con las aseguradoras).


----------



## 199i (29 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bombardier o Embraer?



Embraer perdona...


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Abr 2020)

199i dijo:


> Embraer perdona...



Ostia me habías asustado jajaja

Embraer en mi mente tiene muchas cosas buenas y muchas malas. Es difícil saber por dónde ira. Creo que hay que darle un poquito de tiempo para ver qué pasa. A día de hoy ha bajado lo mismo que Airbus. Piensa si con el mismo "descuento" comprarías una u otra


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Abr 2020)

A ver si tienes cojones con esta Gordinflas

Rumores de que Chesapeake Energy se va a declarar en quiebra


----------



## gordinflas (29 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> A ver si tienes cojones con esta Gordinflas
> 
> Rumores de que Chesapeake Energy se va a declarar en quiebra



Estoy loco pero no tanto


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> A ver si tienes cojones con esta Gordinflas
> 
> Rumores de que Chesapeake Energy se va a declarar en quiebra



Mírate Oasis Petroleum. Esta tiene su miga. Esta cerca de quebrar, pero tiene tiempo para no hacerlo, al menos hasta mediados de 2021


----------



## gordinflas (30 Abr 2020)

Bueno, después de una conversación muy interesante sobre las bondades del leasing de aviones pongo una orden a Aercap Hondings a 25$ y otra para si se acerca a los 30$. Cuando entre explico de qué va, pero básicamente es un proxy para invertir en aviones sin los riesgos brutales que tiene una aerolínea (¡y bastante más barato!).

Aprovecho para decir que he enviado un correo a Degiro preguntando sobre por qué no tienen a DIP en la lista y me han dicho que se pondrán en contacto con la central para que ver si pueden habilitar la opción de compra-venta. Bien.

Si siguen entrando órdenes me voy a quedar sin liquidez, aunque sinceramente me da igual. Si veo que las cosas bajan mucho en Degiro hay la opción de apalancarse. No sería un apalancamiento real porque seguiría teniendo mi fondo de emergencia y mi cartera a largo por si las cosas van mal. Sería solo un último recurso si veo que la economía se recupera pero la bolsa baja en caída libre o algo así (justo lo contrario de lo que pasa ahora).

Mañana actualizo el post inicial con lo de Aercap. Hoy ha sido un día movidito y quiero descansar...


----------



## gordinflas (30 Abr 2020)

Rectifico, no será Aercap, será Fly Leasing. He entrado a 6,10$ con 400 acciones. El precio actual ya me vale. Es la pequeña de las 3 empresas cotizadas de leasing de aviones en USA. Quién quiera un análisis a fondo del sector del leasing que se mire el vídeo de Estebaranz. 1 hora y media de análisis del sector centrándose en Air Lease.



Air Lease y Aercap son las grandes, Fly Leasing es mucho más pequeña. Su flota de aviones es pequeñísima, hace los leasings a aerolíneas del sudeste asiático y África, su flota es más antigua... No tiene la calidad de las otras pero cotiza mucho más barata (que ya están baratas de por sí). La cartera va de comprar cosas baratas, así que eso.

Un resumen de lo que he visto interesante:

En 2019 tuvieron extraordinarios por vender 35 aviones (bastante por encima de valor contable, eso indica contabilidad conservadora), el PER normalizado es de unas 2,5 / 3 veces. P/VC y P/TBV alrededor de 0'2.
Air asia son un 15% de sus clientes. No he encontrado los números de Air Asia por ninguna parte porque es un holding malayo privado, pero por lo que yo sé es LA compañía low-cost del sudeste asiático. Air Asia también es una de las accionistas mayoritarias de Fly Leasing, por cierto.
35% de los clientes son las aerolíneas principales de sus respectivas naciones (India, Filipinas, Malasia, Etiopia). El gobierno indio es el que garantiza que Air India devuelva la pasta. Dudo que las otras 3 dejen caer a sus aerolíneas.
Fly Leasing tiene cash para comprar el 58% de la empresa que no está en accionistas mayoritarios y es una empresa que ha recomprado MUCHO en los últimos 5-6 años.

Riesgos:

No es investment grade, a diferencia de las 2 grandes.
Cartera de clientes muy concentrada, casi todo en unos 10-15 clientes.
Deuda por las nubes. Si muchas aerolíneas empiezan a quebrar se van a tomar por saco (a no ser que consigan vender sus aviones, que en la situación actual lo veo difícil).
Se le acaban los contratos de leasing más pronto que a las 2 grandes. Las aerolíneas pueden decidir no renovar los leasings en caso de que siga la crisis, si la cosa se recupera pueden decidir comprar aviones nuevos (por el tema de que la flota ya tiene unos años y tal).

E ya. Riesgo / recompensa alto, como todo lo de esta cartera. A mi no me parece taaan arriesgado como para que cotize a precios de quiebra.

EDITO: Justo acabo de ver lo de Oasis. Se me escapó por 4 céntimos hace unos días  . Errores de omisión, como diría el tito Buffett.


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Abr 2020)

Gordinflas tienes dislocao a Carpatos 

El particular está como una moto últimamente

Los corredores de bolsa en línea están informando de un aumento masivo de nuevas cuentas y de la actividad comercial entre los clientes minoristas novatos durante la agitación del mercado de valores de este año provocada por los cierres por coronavirus, informó The Wall Street Journal.


----------



## gordinflas (30 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas tienes dislocao a Carpatos
> 
> El particular está como una moto últimamente
> 
> Los corredores de bolsa en línea están informando de un aumento masivo de nuevas cuentas y de la actividad comercial entre los clientes minoristas novatos durante la agitación del mercado de valores de este año provocada por los cierres por coronavirus, informó The Wall Street Journal.



Pobre Cárpatos, el tío debe estar sufriendo estos días. ¿Cuánto hace que espera a que reviente la _bull trap_?

Yo a los técnicos siempre les digo lo mismo, mejor reaccionar que predecir. El fundamental te da un precio de entrada fijo y luego a esperar. Si baja bien y si no baja pues no será por peces en el mar. El mercado puede permanecer más tiempo irracional de lo que tú puedes estar solvente etc. etc. etc.

Como no tengo ni puta idea de lo que pasará yo sigo comprando empresas baratitas. Ahora casi todo mid y small caps, que las grandes ya han empezado a subir (se nota que las gacelillas no se meten en empresas poco conocidas).


----------



## BABY (30 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pobre Cárpatos, el tío debe estar sufriendo estos días. ¿Cuánto hace que espera a que reviente la _bull trap_?
> 
> Yo a los técnicos siempre les digo lo mismo, mejor reaccionar que predecir. El fundamental te da un precio de entrada fijo y luego a esperar. Si baja bien y si no baja pues no será por peces en el mar. El mercado puede permanecer más tiempo irracional de lo que tú puedes estar solvente etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Como no tengo ni puta idea de lo que pasará yo sigo comprando empresas baratitas. Ahora casi todo mid y small caps, que las grandes ya han empezado a subir (se nota que las gacelillas no se meten en empresas poco conocidas).



Madre mía, por que no te dedicas a esto full time???.

Si dirigiese un fondo de inversión te contrataba fijo......


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Rectifico, no será Aercap, será Fly Leasing.



Gordinflas, segun esto tiene bastante deuda 
Resumen financiero de Fly Leasing (FLY) - Investing.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Abr 2020)

Gracias. La verdad que el investment case en Oasis Midstream está claro yo creo. Aún así hay mucha volatilidad. Si quiebra alguna petrolera algo más grande o baja esto en serio, la Oasis está te baja un 50% en una semana y se queda tan pancha.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas, segun esto tiene bastante deuda
> Resumen financiero de Fly Leasing (FLY) - Investing.com



Deuda en general o comparado con las del sector? Piensa que está gente es una financiera, en el fondo en una empresa de estas es normal ver mucha deuda en el balance.


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Abr 2020)

A ver si os gusta esta Tui AG . No tiene malos numeros , aunque si oscuros nubarrones en el horizonte. Pero mucho potencial si sale.


----------



## tremenk (30 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pobre Cárpatos, el tío debe estar sufriendo estos días. ¿Cuánto hace que espera a que reviente la _bull trap_?
> 
> Yo a los técnicos siempre les digo lo mismo, mejor reaccionar que predecir. El fundamental te da un precio de entrada fijo y luego a esperar. Si baja bien y si no baja pues no será por peces en el mar. El mercado puede permanecer más tiempo irracional de lo que tú puedes estar solvente etc. etc. etc.
> 
> Como no tengo ni puta idea de lo que pasará yo sigo comprando empresas baratitas. Ahora casi todo mid y small caps, que las grandes ya han empezado a subir (se nota que las gacelillas no se meten en empresas poco conocidas).



La cuestión es que el gestiona un Fondo y la CNMV te pone una nota de Riesgo...calculando posiciones y volatilidades...
Tu gordinflas creo que tendrías un Riesgo 14, el doble del Maximo que pone la CNMV jaja  

A los que se dedican a Fondos prefieren ser consistentes en el tiempo, tener una rentabilidad buena y estable sin mucho riesgo para que mas gente se meta y ellos cobrar mas comisiones..

Por eso son mas cautos...y hay varias estrategias hay algunos fondos que te comes el -30% de la caída y luego el +30% de subida...pero ha ver si aguantan las personas en el fondo con el -30% de caída...es jodido la verdad lo mejor es ir seguro.

Igual que Buffet o lo tienes claro que se va el guano tu inversión o no sale.

Ahora esta dando bonos re-convertibles a empresas medio-quebradas movimientos a largo plazo.


----------



## gordinflas (30 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas, segun esto tiene bastante deuda
> Resumen financiero de Fly Leasing (FLY) - Investing.com



Lo que dice @arriba/abajo . Súmale que no es como la mayoría de empresas que su valor contable es humo, en este caso son todo aviones que los tiene valorados por debajo de su valor real de mercado (pre-coronavirus, ahora vete tú a saber). Pero si, riesgo a punta pala. 



tremenk dijo:


> *La cuestión es que el gestiona un Fondo y la CNMV te pone una nota de Riesgo...calculando posiciones y volatilidades...
> Tu gordinflas creo que tendrías un Riesgo 14, el doble del Maximo que pone la CNMV jaja *
> 
> A los que se dedican a Fondos prefieren ser consistentes en el tiempo, tener una rentabilidad buena y estable sin mucho riesgo para que mas gente se meta y ellos cobrar mas comisiones..
> ...



Pon riesgo 28, que la minera de carbón hace que esto del riesgo se multiplique por 2  

Por eso los Buffetts de la vida usaban (y siguen usando) empresas holding / conglomerados en vez de fondos de inversión. Hay demasiada regulación alrededor de todo lo que sea puramente financiero. Que yo lo comparto, pero que por otra parte limita a los profesionales que quieren hacer las burradas que hago yo jajajajajajaja


----------



## gordinflas (30 Abr 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> A ver si os gusta esta Tui AG . No tiene malos numeros , aunque si oscuros nubarrones en el horizonte. Pero mucho potencial si sale.



Esta me la guardo. Aún no está a precios de quiebra absoluta pero es alemana y del sector turismo. Cuando llegue el verano y los alemanes se queden en su querida Deutschland puede bajar a los infiernos. Ya se le ha disparado la deuda un montonazo, imagina el año que viene...


----------



## BABY (30 Abr 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> La cuestión es que el gestiona un Fondo y la CNMV te pone una nota de Riesgo...calculando posiciones y volatilidades...
> Tu gordinflas creo que tendrías un Riesgo 14, el doble del Maximo que pone la CNMV jaja
> 
> A los que se dedican a Fondos prefieren ser consistentes en el tiempo, tener una rentabilidad buena y estable sin mucho riesgo para que mas gente se meta y ellos cobrar mas comisiones..
> ...



Gestiona un fondo y se ha perdido la subida. Debe estar bien jodido. Parames se ha comido más de un 30% de bajada sin Coronavirus y a ver cómo reflota el barco. Estebaranz tampoco va muy fino con True Value. Pero bueno, como dan cursos, conferencias y escriben libros, tampoco están tan mal....


----------



## tremenk (1 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Gestiona un fondo y se ha perdido la subida. Debe estar bien jodido. Parames se ha comido más de un 30% de bajada sin Coronavirus y a ver cómo reflota el barco. Estebaranz tampoco va muy fino con True Value. Pero bueno, como dan cursos, conferencias y escriben libros, tampoco están tan mal....



Parames ya esta jodido ha hecho muchos movimientos fallidos que le han perjudicado a su familla...y antes del bicho..ahora recuperar la confianza que es lo mas importante en estas mierdas es jodido...

ya bueno casi todos los fondos cautos se han perdido gran % de la subida...veremos que pasa porque aun no se han metido todos los actores que tienen muchísima liquidez...y no creo que entren en un SP500 inflado.

Ahora mismo estarán jugando con los bonos...


----------



## allseeyingeye (1 May 2020)

NI LA POBRE SUN PHARMA VA BIEN el juego de trileros que es la bolsa


CON LAS DROGAINAS SANAS TAN RICAS QUE HACE

COMO EL ARMODA, QUE LA DIOSA KUANNON LA GUARDE MUCHOS AÑOS xD


----------



## 199i (1 May 2020)

Feliz viernes de confinamiento:

Os traigo una empresa NSY, Carnival Corp, operador de cruceros que ya se disparó hace pocas semanas después que Arabia Saudí entrará con un 8%...

La gráfica podría cuadrar en la kamikaze de alguno con ordenes a la baja.. dejan hacer reservar a partir de Junio...


PD: Nadie ha ojeado el Aeropuerto de Frankfurt? ya roza los 40 en el XET...


----------



## gordinflas (1 May 2020)

Carnival / Norwegian Cruises / Royal Caribbean las hemos discutido mucho en el hilo de @GordonGekko . Yo pienso que aún es demasiado arriesgado. Puede que en unos meses la cosa vaya a peor, sobretodo si hay una segunda oleada de contagios. En los aviones no importaría tanto (que en realidad también), pero es que en los cruceros te pasas semanas en medio del mar. Han ampliado capital, si haces un descuento de flujos de caja te sale que es imposible que puedan pagar la deuda, el gobierno de USA no los va a ayudar por no pagar impuestos... Veo el potencial pero de momento las voy a dejar pasar.

El Aeropuerto de Frankfurt me la apunto. Tiene pinta de que puede ser muy buena para largo plazo (aunque creo que a día de hoy AENA está más barata).


----------



## Bort (1 May 2020)

le has echado un ojo a general electric, la ves con capacidad de recuperación ?


----------



## gordinflas (1 May 2020)

Ala, otra semanita. He actualizado el post principal. Con las subidas de estos días es muy probable que muchas órdenes queden suspendidas en el vacío para siempre. Aunque bueno, hoy ha bajado otro buen trecho, así que a saber.

Embraer la he quitado, no me acaba de convencer y con lo del leasing de aviones ya tengo suficientes cacharros voladores. DIP es buena pero no acabo de entender algunas partes de su negocio (todo lo relacionado con la IA y cosas así), así la he dejado apartada de momento. Si baja de 2000 yenes me lo voy a pensar. 

Pongo RBS (banco de UK) en la lista de empresas en las que me gustaría vender puts junto con Aegon. Cuando abran los cortos en España empezaré a vender calls de Bankia y puede que de Sabadell muuuuy out-the-money. Quiero un poco de rentabilidad extra que compense la locura de las empresas que he comprado y esto es lo que se me ocurre.

Las caídas de hoy (todo lo americano me ha caído un 8% sin razón aparente) me han hecho pensar en lo que decía ayer @tremenk y tiene toda la razón. Esta cartera es casi suicida si la vemos desde el punto de vista tradicional del riesgo. Alta volatilidad, poca diversificación, empresas pequeñas con poco volumen, sectores supercíclicos que los que ninguna persona cuerda metería su dinero, sectores en el ojo del huracán de la crisis... Esto no valdría para un fondo y tampoco valdría para una cartera principal. Vale para un loco como yo que no le debe explicaciones a nadie.

Si alguien está copiando las empresas de la cartera que tenga esto en cuenta. No me hago responsable de los infartos ajenos por comprar empresas peligrosamente volátiles.



Bort dijo:


> le has echado un ojo a general electric, la ves con capacidad de recuperación ?



¿Capacidad para recuperarse hasta los niveles de 2015 o así? Ni de coña. Ha malvendido mucho patrimonio para reducir deuda y aún así no ha recuperado beneficios. El proceso que se suele seguir en las reestructuraciones tradicionales no han funcionado. ¿Capacidad para volver a funcionar bien? Ni idea, la verdad.

No es una empresa de las que a mi me gustan para esta cartera. Todo lo que he comprado está barato por valor contable y lo ha hecho bien durante los buenos tiempos. Si una empresa ya estaba sufriendo durante los buenos tiempos (sufriendo de verdad, con pérdidas y una reducción de tamaño bestial)... ¿qué harán en esta crisis?


----------



## tremenk (1 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ala, otra semanita. He actualizado el post principal. Con las subidas de estos días es muy probable que muchas órdenes queden suspendidas en el vacío para siempre. Aunque bueno, hoy ha bajado otro buen trecho, así que a saber.
> 
> Embraer la he quitado, no me acaba de convencer y con lo del leasing de aviones ya tengo suficientes cacharros voladores. DIP es buena pero no acabo de entender algunas partes de su negocio (todo lo relacionado con la IA y cosas así), así la he dejado apartada de momento. Si baja de 2000 yenes me lo voy a pensar.
> 
> ...



Que tenga gran Volatilidad no significa que a la larga salgas perdiendo. Pero en los fondos si que juega un papel bastante importante en el calculo del riesgo del fondo.

Un ejemplo es Tesla se ha estampado un 10% en la sesión de hoy pero lleva unas bajadas y subidas de infarto ha pasado de 900 a 350 y luego a 740... y no porque sea mala empresa. A mi me encanta pero no le pienso poner pasta. Le puse en el pasado pero actualmente no y mira que financiera-mente esta bien.

Son inversiones para gente con un par de huevos y que no les importa sufrir.

A la larga mas riesgo implica muchos beneficios o muchas perdidas o neutral jaja
Esperemos que sea lo primero en tu caso gordinflas!

Los "business angels" es un ejemplo. Le meten pasta a 50 startup y con que le salga bien 1 ya están contentos... eso si el retorno de esa empresa es brutal...


----------



## 199i (3 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> El Aeropuerto de Frankfurt me la apunto. Tiene pinta de que puede ser muy buena para largo plazo (aunque creo que a día de hoy AENA está más barata).



Entonces le ves un hueco en la kamikaze o en la l/p ??

Me gusta, tras el brexit se convertirá en el aeropuerto n1 de europa


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 May 2020)

199i dijo:


> Entonces le ves un hueco en la kamikaze o en la l/p ??
> 
> Me gusta, tras el brexit se convertirá en el aeropuerto n1 de europa




Yo me analice y compare AENA, este de Frankfurt y el de Viena, que también cotiza, y AENA es bastante mejor opción de inversión que las otras dos. Pero con una diferencia clara.


----------



## BABY (3 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo me analice y compare AENA, este de Frankfurt y el de Viena, que también cotiza, y AENA es bastante mejor opción de inversión que las otras dos. Pero con una diferencia clara.



AENA es muy buena pero creo que le queda por sufrir. Creo que veremos de nuevo los mínimos de Marzo, o incluso más abajo. Yo a 100-95 creo que empiezo a meterle.


----------



## 199i (4 May 2020)

Degiro cobra 4 euros por entrar en la bolsa alemana.... no tenia noticia, impuesto?


----------



## gordinflas (4 May 2020)

199i dijo:


> Degiro cobra 4 euros por entrar en la bolsa alemana.... no tenia noticia, impuesto?



Canon de bolsa, supongo. Te lo cobran una vez al año si compras / vendes en una bolsa. Cada una tiene sus precios...

-----

Bueno, actualizo con un repaso del mes. Lo tengo todo en rojo menos Mazda, Renault y Hawaiian Holdings. Es lo normal en este tipo de estrategias, acertar el punto más bajo es imposible y más si lo haces en pleno inicio de crisis. Cuchillos cayendo y tal. Lo raro es que aún tenga tres valores en verde... Por eso tengo los 10000€ de colchón. A la que algo baje un 30% o así promedio a la baja. Por cierto, lo de promediar a la baja es algo que NUNCA se debe hacer en este tipo de empresas. Yo lo hago porque esto es una cartera experimental, que nadie me copie en esto...

El dinero se está yendo a los valores que el mercado percibe como seguros (principalmente consumo defensivo, farmacéuticas y tecnológicas). Vivimos en una línea temporal en la que la tecnología se considera más segura que las utilities y las infraestructuras... En fin, mejor para los inversores de largo plazo, supongo. 

¿Alguien sabe cuando de terminan las prohibiciones de cortos? Tengo muchas ganas de empezar a vender opciones de los bancos paco y de Renault (de esta solo puts).


----------



## Don Bigote (4 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe cuando de terminan las prohibiciones de cortos? Tengo muchas ganas de empezar a vender opciones de los bancos paco y de Renault (de esta solo puts).



Cortos prohibidos hasta el 18 de mayo en España.


----------



## antoniussss (5 May 2020)

Cuidadito con haawaian holdings....yo una compra casi perfecta a 18 euros hace ya años, con el petróleo bajando de 100 a 20, en un mes se puso en 25 euros (tenía 18.000€ metidos)

Un día, en apertura, abrió al -28 x ciento con sus dos cojones, yo que tenía stop en 19 por si el petróleo se.giraba duramente otra vez a 100 o por el enfriamiento económico que se comentaba.

Bueno pues luego subió sin parar día a día mes a mes hasta tocar un día los 70-80 creo recordar.

Dentro de lo malo por lo menos no perdí pasta.


----------



## White calvin (5 May 2020)

Como veis entrar en Twitter? La veo a buen precio para ser una de las redes Sociales más fuertes del mundo y tiene también los mejores fondos detrás.


----------



## gordinflas (5 May 2020)

White calvin dijo:


> Como veis entrar en Twitter? La veo a buen precio para ser una de las redes Sociales más fuertes del mundo y tiene también los mejores fondos detrás.



Lo de que es de las más fuertes del mundo no sé yo. Lo último que yo supe de Twitter es que perdía usuarios únicos a marchas forzadas y que habían más bots que personas reales. Estoy hablando de hace 4/5 años, imagino que ahora no estará mejor.

Yo es que soy muy de todo o nada. O muchísima calidad o muy barato o con una tendencia alcista muy clara (o todo a la vez), pero Twitter no tiene ninguna de las tres.

----

Haciendo honor al nombre de la cartera vendo 10 puts de Aegon (1,80€) com vencimiento 15 de mayo a 0,02€ (20€ en total). Degiro se me come 7,5€ en comisiones. Precioso. 

También amplío 400 euros en Sabadell. Empezamos a promediar a la baja...


----------



## tramperoloco (5 May 2020)

Gordinflas , que te parece esta *Hamburger Hafen und Logistik. *Aunque quizas no sea suficientemente kamikaze para ti.


----------



## gordinflas (5 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas , que te parece esta *Hamburger Hafen und Logistik. *Aunque quizas no sea suficientemente kamikaze para ti.



Muy buena pinta para una cartera de largo plazo, como todas las infraestructuras. 

¿También tiene inmobiliario? Eso la haría un poco peor, pero a la vez le daría opciones de crecimiento (si solo es un puerto está limitada, a diferencia de otras empresas tipo AENA o Atlantia).


----------



## White calvin (5 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Lo de que es de las más fuertes del mundo no sé yo. Lo último que yo supe de Twitter es que perdía usuarios únicos a marchas forzadas y que habían más bots que personas reales. Estoy hablando de hace 4/5 años, imagino que ahora no estará mejor.
> 
> Yo es que soy muy de todo o nada. O muchísima calidad o muy barato o con una tendencia alcista muy clara (o todo a la vez), pero Twitter no tiene ninguna de las tres.
> 
> ...




es verdad que están un poco estancados en cuanto a nuevos usuarios y que habían perdido bastantes usuarios diarios en el a partir del 2015 hasta el pero parece que ahora esta en un momento bastante bueno de actividad.

en estos dos últimos años con el tema de meter los anuncios han tenido un beneficio neto de más de mil millones, que no está nada mal.

para mi es un valor a largo plazo que puede ser bastante bueno la verdad aunque no presente en el corto/medio un gráfico alcista en estos momentos

gracias por la respuesta shur


----------



## runik (7 May 2020)

Alguna valoración de porqué a Sabadell le caen más ostias que el gordo de la clase? Si hacemos caso por análisis técnico bajará hasta cero (desde 2007 no sabe hacer otra cosa que dibujar una bonica cuesta abajo), si hacemos caso a su valoración contable nos tenemos que forrar. Yo con los números que da, hay cosas que no llego a entender, si por mi fuera órdago a la grande, pero los hay que tener como el caballo de Espartero.


----------



## gordinflas (7 May 2020)

runik dijo:


> *Alguna valoración de porqué a Sabadell le caen más ostias que el gordo de la clase?* Si hacemos caso por análisis técnico bajará hasta cero (desde 2007 no sabe hacer otra cosa que dibujar una bonica cuesta abajo), si hacemos caso a su valoración contable nos tenemos que forrar. Yo con los números que da, hay cosas que no llego a entender, si por mi fuera órdago a la grande, pero los hay que tener como el caballo de Espartero.



Pues no, la verdad. Con la caída que lleva te podrías pensar que habría tenido malos resultados (a lo BBVA, que tuvo pérdidas multimillonarias), pero no. Ha sido uno de los bancos españoles que mejor ha salido del Q1. Sigue con su racha de no presentar pérdidas NUNCA, ni siquiera en momentos duros. Y esto es la banca, está tan vigilada que la probabilidad de que sea un pufo es cercana a 0. Supongo que ya llegará la ostia en el Q2 y el Q3, pero de momento...

Estas valoraciones no se pueden explicar solo por miedo a una superampliación de capital + miedo brexit + miedo independencia + miedo coronavirus + odio hacia al sector + márgenes mediocres + cualquier excusa que se te ocurra. Aquí ya hemos llegado a una situación de irracionalidad de mercado absoluta.


----------



## elCañonero (7 May 2020)

Menuda puta mierda de cartera, a simple vista lo único decente ahí es Allianz


----------



## Rexter (7 May 2020)

Los resultados del primer trimestre son puro humo, cada banco ha provisionado distinto y eso ha tenido impacto directo en la presentación de resultados. Habrá que esperar al segundo trimestre para sacar algo más en claro.

Pero parece que Sabadell va directo hacia el suelo.


----------



## Devegan (7 May 2020)

Gordinflas una pregunta sobre ARLP. Ahora mismo está en 3.32$. Pero mañana presentan resultados antes de la apertura. Por lo que he leído las estimaciones están en +-25% menos de ingresos con respecto al mismo período del año pasado. ¿Crees buena opción esperar a resultados a ver si baja más mañana? Creo que aunque los resultados fueran mejores de lo esperado tampoco serán como para que pegue el petardazo hacia arriba y sería mejor opción esperar...¿Cómo lo ves tú?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Slurms MacKenzie (7 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Rectifico, no será Aercap, será Fly Leasing. He entrado a 6,10$ con 400 acciones. El precio actual ya me vale. Es la pequeña de las 3 empresas cotizadas de leasing de aviones en USA. Quién quiera un análisis a fondo del sector del leasing que se mire el vídeo de Estebaranz. 1 hora y media de análisis del sector centrándose en Air Lease.



Sinceramente me parece mucho mejor a largo Air Lease, y el riesgo es menor. Sé que la idea es buscar "gangas" pero en este caso no lo veo


----------



## gordinflas (7 May 2020)

elCañonero dijo:


> Menuda puta mierda de cartera, a simple vista lo único decente ahí es Allianz



Gracias. Por cierto, es *Alliance*, no Allianz. No es la aseguradora, es una minera de carbón. ¿Sigues pensando que es decente? 

Si te hubieras leído lo que quiero hacer con esta cartera entenderías porque la mayoría de las empresas son basura. No se trata de comprar lo mejorcito de cada casa.



alvarexter dijo:


> Los resultados del primer trimestre son puro humo, cada banco ha provisionado distinto y eso ha tenido impacto directo en la presentación de resultados. Habrá que esperar al segundo trimestre para sacar algo más en claro.
> 
> Pero parece que Sabadell va directo hacia el suelo.



Sí, pero Sabadell siempre ha sido muy conservador a la hora de provisionar, por eso me extraña. La explicación de @GOLDGOD me cuadra (más o menos, porque tampoco explica que cotice a 0,17 veces libros).



Devegan dijo:


> Gordinflas una pregunta sobre ARLP. Ahora mismo está en 3.32$. Pero mañana presentan resultados antes de la apertura. Por lo que he leído las estimaciones están en +-25% menos de ingresos con respecto al mismo período del año pasado. ¿Crees buena opción esperar a resultados a ver si baja más mañana? Creo que aunque los resultados fueran mejores de lo esperado tampoco serán como para que pegue el petardazo hacia arriba y sería mejor opción esperar...¿Cómo lo ves tú?
> 
> Muchas gracias.



Pues ni idea. Especular no es lo mío. En estos casos lo que suelo hacer es un 50/50. Entro un 50% antes de los resultados y un 50% después. Si se la mete después de resultados he comprado más barato, si sube después de resultados no me he perdido toda la subida. A mi cualquier cosa por debajo de 4$ es precio de entrada, a partir de ahí...



Athreyu dijo:


> Sinceramente me parece mucho mejor a largo Air Lease, y el riesgo es menor. Sé que la idea es buscar "gangas" pero en este caso no lo veo



A largo Air Lease es la mejor de las tres con muchísima diferencia. A medio plazo... Fly Leasing cotiza el doble de barata por activos (que en las dos empresas son aviones, no estamos hablando de humo contable) y la tipología de cliente de las dos empresas creo que no justifica la diferencia de precio. Air Asia, Air India, Ethiopian Airlines, Philippines Airlines, Malaysia Airlines, Air Europa... No son lo mejor del mundo pero tampoco son aerolíneas que vayan a quebrar de forma inminente (como es el caso de Norwegian Airlines, que ha dejado a Aercap con el culo al aire).


----------



## elCañonero (7 May 2020)

Operar a corto-medio plazo, teniendo en cuenta que no tienes ninguna información provilegiada es bastante arriesgado. Al menos a mí relación riesgo/beneficio no me compensa el coste de oportunidad de invertir a largo plazo.. (curro en IT por lo que sé el riesgo que asumo cuando invierto en una grande a long term, no necesito joderme la salud buscando xixarros).


----------



## gordinflas (7 May 2020)

elCañonero dijo:


> Operar a corto-medio plazo, teniendo en cuenta que no tienes ninguna información provilegiada es bastante arriesgado. Al menos a mí relación riesgo/beneficio no me compensa el coste de oportunidad de invertir a largo plazo.. (curro en IT por lo que sé el riesgo que asumo cuando invierto en una grande a long term, no necesito joderme la salud buscando xixarros).



Mi medio plazo son 3-5 años. La idea es que todas estas empresas están baratísimas a nivel contable (por balance, no te puedes fijar en los beneficios en situaciones así). Están a niveles que yo no había visto cotizar nada antes de que llegase el bicho. Todas eran empresas decentes que ganaban dinero año sí y año también. No eran las mejores, pero eran decentes. Tienen caja o modelos de negocio que les permiten sobrevivir 2-3 años malos sin un deterioro importante del negocio. Ninguna de ellas ampliaba capital antes del bicho (menos el Sabadell y Bankia, que desde 2013 que no lo hacen). Todas las empresas de la cartera se pueden multiplicar por 5, algunas por 10. No lo digo en plan Pitoniso Paco, lo hago basándome en un DCF conservador de sus beneficios normalizados pre-bicho proyectados a 5 años vista (por cierto, si a alguien le interesa que explique como se hace un DCF lo puedo explicar, aunque es bastante largo y solo se debe hacer cuando ya estás casi convencido). Y sí, el riesgo es brutal. Asumo que más de la mitad de las empresas tendrán un deterioro irreparable o se irán a 0. Espero que la otra mitad se revalorice y compense las pérdidas.

Esto que hago no lo puede hacer un institucional porque en algún momento llevaré la cartera a -60% y a cualquier gestor de fondos, por más buena reputación que tenga, se le lanzarían al cuello. A eso súmale que me quiero meter en empresas pequeñitas en las que ningún Soros o Buffett de la vida podrían meter su dinero. Intento exprimir al máximo las ventajas que tengo como particular con poquito dinero. Para inversiones responsables a largo plazo ya tengo la cartera de largo plazo...


----------



## uberales (7 May 2020)

El chicharrazo de deoleo, ¿cómo lo veis? Casi cinco cents hoy.


----------



## gordinflas (7 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> El chicharrazo de deoleo, ¿cómo lo veis? Casi cinco cents hoy.





Demasiado rojo. Estoy loco, pero no tanto.


----------



## uberales (8 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 313125
> 
> Demasiado rojo. Estoy loco, pero no tanto.



Lo he dicho de coña, pero un chicharro que me gusta es Faes. No tengo mucha dd bolsa, he empezado hace nada, pero me parece interesante.


----------



## Devegan (8 May 2020)

ARLP cayendo casi un 5% en preapertura. Creo que los resultados los dan a las 15.00 pero no estoy seguro del todo aunque imagino por dónde irán los tiros. En cuanto roce los 3$ (si lo hace) me meto.


----------



## Devegan (8 May 2020)

Malos resultados como era de esperar. A ver que pasa...


----------



## Muttley (8 May 2020)

He metido posición en Arytza.
Varias razones:
1- Es una empresa que capitaliza 385M€ y factura 3300M€.
2- Tiene en caja 385M€ (es decir he ”comprado” caja neta) a 30 Abril.
3- Tras la ampliación de capital del 2018 pasado y la venta de Picard ha reducido bastante deuda.
4- Han entrado UBS y fondos como Veraison.
5- Es una empresa que vende pan y derivados congelados a nivel industrial. Bueno para los nosesabe de millones de usamos en el paro. En época de crisis es un alimento barato.
6- inversión en CHF.

Ecito: valor no apto para inversores aprensivos


----------



## tramperoloco (8 May 2020)

uberales dijo:


> El chicharrazo de deoleo, ¿cómo lo veis? Casi cinco cents hoy.



Paso , el negocio del aceite es muy escurridizo.


----------



## gordinflas (8 May 2020)

Bueno, resultados de Fly Leasing y ARLP. Los dos en la línea de lo esperado.

ARLP no va a ganar dinero hasta que el carbón esté por encima de 40$. Nos podemos esperar unos cuantos trimestres de pérdidas. Joe Craft (el presi) dice esto en la presentación de resultados:

"*I caution that ARLP’s expected first-half results are unrepresentative of the strength of our Partnership. Assuming a rebound of the economy moving forward, even if gradual, our outlook will be brighter. The second half of this year should be better than the first half and 2021 should be better than 2020*," said Mr. Craft. "While current circumstances are certainly unprecedented, ARLP has successfully managed through challenging cycles in the past and we are prepared to do so today. Coal remains an essential part of the critical infrastructure necessary to meet the power generation needs of this country. Our low-cost, strategically-located operations have us positioned to both reliably service the needs of our existing customers and to expand our market presence as weaker competitors fall away. Although lower commodity prices, reduced drilling activity and production curtailments will impact ARLP’s cash flows from its Minerals segment in the near term, our oil & gas mineral interests have us well positioned in the core development areas of the most attractive basins in the United States."

"Looking ahead, *ARLP will continue to execute at the highest level in the most prudent manner possible in every aspect of our business ─ focusing on safety, controlling costs, servicing customers, managing for cash and protecting our balance sheet. We believe our efforts should allow ARLP to navigate an undetermined period of market weakness and emerge with strength. When conditions begin to improve, we will stand ready and prepared to take advantage of the growth opportunities that will follow.*

Básicamente que son más eficientes que la competencia, que el balance está bien y que van a comprar a las mineras de carbón que hayan quebrado cuando las cosas mejoren. La cosa sigue dentro de lo previsto.

---

Fly Leasing ha presentado resultados bastante buenos. Se han preparado por el impacto del bicho antes que la mayoría de empresas. Así, a destacar:

 Net income of $38.1 million, $1.24 per share *(Siguen a PER 1)*
 Return on equity of 17.2%, Adjusted return on equity of 19.7% *(Siguen siendo muy rentables)*
 Sold six aircraft and two engines for a gain of $31.7 million, a 20% premium to book value *(Venden por encima de valor en libros, contabilidad conservadora)*
 $29.21 book value per share, a 28% increase since March 31, 2019 *(Crecimiento a saco)*
 Unrestricted cash and cash equivalents of $361.2 million *(Más dinero en efectivo que nunca)*
 $560 million net book value of unencumbered assets *(Siguen a 0,2 veces valor contable)*
 2.1x net debt to equity *(Menos deuda que nunca)*


----------



## Sr.Mojón (8 May 2020)

Tienes pinta de ser la alegría de cualquier fiesta


----------



## gordinflas (8 May 2020)

Editado, JPH no me convence. Voy a buscar otra para ocupar su lugar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 May 2020)

Puestos a comprar una minera, y ya que todas, buenas o malas, están a precio de derribo, mejor comprar la de más calidad en mi opinión.


----------



## silverdaemon (10 May 2020)

Que tal

Venga, dejo para @gordinflas una acción a ver que nos diga su opinión

ORPEA, cotizada en Bolsa de París, es la mayor empresa de residencias de ancianos de Europa.


----------



## gordinflas (10 May 2020)

silverdaemon dijo:


> Que tal
> 
> Venga, dejo para @gordinflas una acción a ver que nos diga su opinión
> 
> ORPEA, cotizada en Bolsa de París, es la mayor empresa de residencias de ancianos de Europa.



Buena empresa pero muy cara, creo yo. No creo que pagar 30 veces beneficios por una empresa que crece al 10-15% anual sea prudente, y menos con el tema del bicho. Ha multiplicado la deuda por 4 en los últimos 5 años, eso tampoco es que sea algo que me guste mucho. Es una pena, es la típica acción que si estuviera a 40 o 50 euros sería muy interesante, pero a estos precios...

Aprovecho para decir que he hecho marcha atrás en lo de Japan Post Holding. Había calculado la caja de la empresa mal y también he visto unas noticias sobre la empresa que me han puesto los pelos de punta. Mucho gestor paco en el correos japonés... Hoy por la tarde os traigo el sustituto, lo prometo.


----------



## gordinflas (10 May 2020)

Pues lo que decía antes, cambio de planes. Japan Post se va a la caja de los recuerdos y lo sustituyo por FSK (cortesía de @GOLDGOD ... otra vez). En la cartera de largo plazo llevo Enagás y REE, en esta llevaré Gazprom y FSK. No me libro de las infraestructuras ni en la cartera de riesgo.

FSK es la REE rusa. Controla la red eléctrica rusa y hace cobra peaje a las eléctricas para poder usarla. Es un negocio defensivo que cobra de negocios defensivos. Sobre el papel es sólido como una roca, nada que ver con la mierda que he puesto hasta ahora en la cartera. Lo interesante es que pese a eso cotiza a precio de mierda. Cotiza a PER 4 y P/VCT de 0,25. Dividendo del 7%, payout inferior al 30%. Tiene unos márgenes operativos del 40%. Por cada euro de ingresos tiene 40 céntimos de beneficio neto.

¿Y por qué cotiza tan barata? Pues porque está controlada por Rosseti al 80%. Rosseti es una eléctrica rusa, se supone que es el cliente de FSK. ¿Qué pasa cuando tu cliente es tu jefe al mismo tiempo en un país como Rusia...? Súmale que el sector de las infraestructuras no está muy de moda ahora mismo.

Por cierto, para los que tengan Degiro. Se puede comprar en londres con el ticker FEES. Por alguna razón en Degiro la llaman JSC Federal  Os puedo confirmar que es la misma empresa, se lo he preguntado por correo. La comparé el 18 de mayo, igual que tenía pensado con Japan Post...


----------



## gordinflas (11 May 2020)

Hago una rotación: quito Bankia y lo pongo todo en el Sabadell. Tuvo mejores resultados, tiene mejores márgenes y está cayendo más. Veo el sentimiento de pesimismo absoluto en todas partes frente al Sabadell, foro incluído. La gente cree que es el nuevo Popular y los números dicen lo contrario. O es un pufo (estamos hablando del sector más vigilado de todo el mercado, las probabilidades son bastante bajas) o el mercado está en modo pesimismo irracional extremo. Esto es una cartera suicida, voy a tomar el riesgo.

Puede que vuelva a repescar Bankia con algunas puts (cuando abran los cortos y me dejen volver a vender opciones en el MEFF).

EDITO: Aprovecho también para quitar las órdenes de Cambria Automobiles, Ted Baker y Cineworld. Ted Baker y Cineworld no las veo con el mismo optimismo que hace unas semanas. Cambria Automobiles no veo que acabe de encajar con el perfil de esta cartera, así que eso.


----------



## gordinflas (11 May 2020)

4400 creo? Los 2000 que le puse al principio + 400 la semana pasada + la rotación de Bankia de hoy. 

Más miedo dará el gráfico cuando salgan los resultados del Q2+Q3.


----------



## gordinflas (13 May 2020)

Up. Esta semana será aburrida, no espero cambios en la cartera a no ser que me entre Taihei, que lleva varios días tonteando con los 1700 yenes. la semana que viene me caducan las puts y se supone que abren los cortos, así que la actividad volverá pronto.

Aprovecho para decir que algunos usuarios de este subforo con un perfil alto estamos en un Discord. Comentamos ideas de inversión bastante a fondo. Varias empresas de esta cartera han salido de allí. Si a alguien le interesa que me mande MP y veré qué puedo hacer (no soy el admin, no tengo permisos directos para entrar a nadie).


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

Enagas y REE subiendo un 3.5% cada una. Eso significa flight to quality. Es decir, que en las próximas semanas se esperan más caídas (en mi opinión). Suele ser un buen indicador ver al Ibex bajando un 1.5% y a la vez las empresas defensivas por excelencia del índice subiendo tan fuerte.


----------



## BABY (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Enagas y REE subiendo un 3.5% cada una. Eso significa flight to quality. Es decir, que en las próximas semanas se esperan más caídas (en mi opinión). Suele ser un buen indicador ver al Ibex bajando un 1.5% y a la vez las empresas defensivas por excelencia del índice subiendo tan fuerte.




Exacto. Muy llamativo. Y yo vendí Enagas pensando que bajaría mas¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Exacto. Muy llamativo. Y yo vendí Enagas pensando que bajaría mas¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.



Cuando veas al Ibex bajando a fuego, y a REE y Enagas bajando tanto o más, ahí es cuando sabes que ya estamos en panico. Bolsas bajando a fuego, noticias de que europa nos rescata, coletaris diciendo que hay que nacionalizar Bankia y demás. Revueltas sociales. Sensación de que somos Venezuela para siempre y no hay marcha atras. Después de eso será el momento de entrar. Pero unos no podrán entrar porque ya entraron primero y otros porque piensan realmente que el fin del mundo se acerca.

En ese punto, pie a fondo y fe en Dios (y en tu estrategia de inversión)


----------



## tramperoloco (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Enagas y REE subiendo un 3.5% cada una. Eso significa flight to quality. Es decir, que en las próximas semanas se esperan más caídas (en mi opinión). Suele ser un buen indicador ver al Ibex bajando un 1.5% y a la vez las empresas defensivas por excelencia del índice subiendo tan fuerte.



No se te escapa una


----------



## BABY (13 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuando veas al Ibex bajando a fuego, y a REE y Enagas bajando tanto o más, ahí es cuando sabes que ya estamos en panico. Bolsas bajando a fuego, noticias de que europa nos rescata, coletaris diciendo que hay que nacionalizar Bankia y demás. Revueltas sociales. Sensación de que somos Venezuela para siempre y no hay marcha atras. Después de eso será el momento de entrar. Pero unos no podrán entrar porque ya entraron primero y otros porque piensan realmente que el fin del mundo se acerca.
> 
> En ese punto, pie a fondo y fe en Dios (y en tu estrategia de inversión)



Y en esos días muchos de los que decimos "a 19 entro en Inditex" o "a 25 entro en Grifols", nos cagamos como una perra pensando que podría bajar un 40% más. Y al final es lo que dices, fe en Dios y todo para dentro.


----------



## tremenk (14 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pasa tu número de cuenta y datos personales por MP, luego veremos
> 
> 
> Que si quemo el dinero y lo grabo en vídeo para colgarlo en Youtube me va a dar más retorno que invertir en Amper



Porque gordinflas no te interesa Amper


----------



## gordinflas (14 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Porque gordinflas no te interesa Amper



Es una empresa muy mediocre. No destaca en nada y lo ha hecho mal durante muchos años. Justo ahora parecía que empezaba a sobrevivir... para entrar en el agujero del coronavirus. Lo único interesante es que no tiene deuda.

El comentario iba porque era un chicharro en el que muchos inversores paco de los internetes españoles se quedaron atrapados en su día. También es uno de esos que le han hecho varios pumps&dumps. El peor de todos en 2015, que en apenas 3 meses lo llevaron de 0,08€ a 0,4€ para volver a bajarlo a 0,09€.

-----

Pues me ha entrado Taihei a 1660 yenes. Ha pegado un bajón por los resultados trimestrales, que han sido malos (como no). Digo "malos" porque ha caído el beneficio un 70%, pero en realidad no están tan mal. Se trata de una cíclica en tiempos de crisis, lo raro es que no se haya ido directamente en pérdidas. No me he mirado los resultados a fondo porque están en japonés y aunque los números sean iguales que los nuestros lo de leer kanji y katakana más bien no. Esperaré a que el screener lo ponga de forma que se entienda y luego os comento.

Oasis se está pegando una caída bastante interesante también. Ha pasado de 6$ a 4,5$ en apenas una semana. Si llega a 4 me entra la orden.

Recordad que lo voy actualizando todo en la primera página. Ayer me llegaron MPs preguntando por mi cartera... Debe ser que me han visto hablando del Sabadell y se preocupan por mi salud mental


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

A Sabadell la espero a 10 céntimos


----------



## tremenk (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> A Sabadell la espero a 10 céntimos



Aun me acuerdo en la junta de accionistas de 2019 diciendo que su objetivo son los 3 euros en el medio-plazo cuando llego a mínimos históricos  

Como deben estar los accionistas ahora mismo... no me lo quiero imaginar...


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

Alguien puede poner la evolución del número de acciones en circulación del Sabadell?


----------



## gordinflas (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Alguien puede poner la evolución del número de acciones en circulación del Sabadell?



De 1200 millones de acciones en 2008 a los 5000 millones actuales. La mayoría fueron en 3 ampliaciones entre 2011 y 2015. Las 2 primeras fueron de cuando los obligaron a comerse todos los pufos de las cajas de ahorros y otros bancos mierdosos españoles. La 3a es por el TSB. 

La única que en realidad es culpa suya es la 3a. Para mi la peor decisión que ha tomado el banco desde la crisis de 2008.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

Joder me cago en la puta. Es que es jodido el tema, porque capitalizando tan poco, como necesiten levantar 300 millones de mierda, es ya una ampliación enorme para ellos


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

Si no hubiese ampliación tendría claro que es un ten bagger a cinco/diez años, pero es jodido que salgan sin ninguna, y con tan poca capitalizacion la dilución sería brutal.


----------



## ValPPCC (14 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder me cago en la puta. Es que es jodido el tema, porque capitalizando tan poco, como necesiten levantar 300 millones de mierda, es ya una ampliación enorme para ellos



Yo no me meteria en el sector bancario, y menos aun en el español , teniendo bancos como el JPmorgan o el WFC que tambien estan en caida y lo que les queda no me meteria en sabadell.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

ValPPCC dijo:


> Yo no me meteria en el sector bancario, y menos aun en el español , teniendo bancos como el JPmorgan o el WFC que tambien estan en caida y lo que les queda no me meteria en sabadell.



Hombre si me meto en Sabadell es sabiendo el riesgo y sabiendo que probablemente sería la posición más arriesgada de mi cartera. Creo que a 10 céntimos el riesgo/rentabilidad estaría a mí favor, al menos bajo mi estrategia de inversión


----------



## gordinflas (14 May 2020)

Yo soy más positivo con la banca que mucha otra gente en el foro. Es el sector más barato de la bolsa europea y asiática y no veo taaaantas malas empresas como en otros sectores (p.e. upstream petrolero). Que sí, que el sector está en la mierda por los tipos 0 y que son famosos por sus ampliaciones de capital destructivas, ¿pero de ahí a cotizar a menos de 0,2 veces activos tangibles ganando dinero año sí y año también?

Tengo la sensación de que mucha gente aún tiene el mal recuerdo de la crisis de 2008+2012. A eso hay que sumarle lo que ha perdido la gente en los bancos y situaciones dantescas como las preferentes de Bankia, las 48 ampliaciones de capital del Santander o la venta del Popular a 1 euro. Súmale que Burbuja no es el foro más optimista del mundo y que se nos viene encima una crisis que dejará en ridículo a la anterior y...

Cambiando de tema, me ha entrado Oasis a 4 dólares. Ha sido decir que la semana será aburrida y acaba siendo la semana más movidita desde mediados de abril. De Oasis aún no he hecho un comentario en profundidad, si caso lo hago el fin de semana (o quizá hago un _collage_ de lo que hemos ido diciendo de la empresa, ya veré).


----------



## 199i (14 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Cambiando de tema, me ha entrado Oasis a 4 dólares. Ha sido decir que la semana será aburrida y acaba siendo la semana más movidita desde mediados de abril. De Oasis aún no he hecho un comentario en profundidad, si caso lo hago el fin de semana (o quizá hago un _collage_ de lo que hemos ido diciendo de la empresa, ya veré).



Yo las tenia un pelín mas caras y me entraron ayer tambien!! Gracias por el aviso shurmano


----------



## tremenk (14 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Yo soy más positivo con la banca que mucha otra gente en el foro. Es el sector más barato de la bolsa europea y asiática y no veo taaaantas malas empresas como en otros sectores (p.e. upstream petrolero). Que sí, que el sector está en la mierda por los tipos 0 y que son famosos por sus ampliaciones de capital destructivas, ¿pero de ahí a cotizar a menos de 0,2 veces activos tangibles ganando dinero año sí y año también?
> 
> Tengo la sensación de que mucha gente aún tiene el mal recuerdo de la crisis de 2008+2012. A eso hay que sumarle lo que ha perdido la gente en los bancos y situaciones dantescas como las preferentes de Bankia, las 48 ampliaciones de capital del Santander o la venta del Popular a 1 euro. Súmale que Burbuja no es el foro más optimista del mundo y que se nos viene encima una crisis que dejará en ridículo a la anterior y...
> 
> Cambiando de tema, me ha entrado Oasis a 4 dólares. Ha sido decir que la semana será aburrida y acaba siendo la semana más movidita desde mediados de abril. De Oasis aún no he hecho un comentario en profundidad, si caso lo hago el fin de semana (o quizá hago un _collage_ de lo que hemos ido diciendo de la empresa, ya veré).



A mi lo que me preocupa actualmente de la Banca no son los tipos que ya se van a quedar eternamente en 0

Actualmente me preocupa mas la morosidad. Y la competencia agresiva de los otros jugadores y los nuevos jugadores que no estamos viendo actualmente (banca digital)...Sobre todo ahora que la banca tradicional se esta pasando con las comisiones a los usuarios.

Y si tendría que poner la mano al fuego se la metería al BBVA aun que sufrirá por Turquía y mexico este año...

Lo bueno del Sabadell es que tiene una morosidad bastante baja en relación a los otros bancos...Creo que el que tenia mayor morosidad era el SAN.

Siempre esperaria al Q2 en esto de la Banca...porque habrá tragedias...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (14 May 2020)

Bueno, Japón lleva 30 años estancado y los bancos japoneses no han desaparecido (desconozco su modelo de negocio y la diferencia con los europeos).


----------



## La Enviada (14 May 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Aun me acuerdo en la junta de accionistas de 2019 diciendo que su objetivo son los 3 euros en el medio-plazo cuando llego a mínimos históricos
> 
> Como deben estar los accionistas ahora mismo... no me lo quiero imaginar...



Que hagan un contrasplit 10:1 y ya están los 3 euros, arreglao.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 May 2020)

Hay que ser muy maleducado @SEVILLA2014 para ir a joder los hilos de los demás con tus chicharros de mierda. Espero que seas un bot, porque como seas de carne y hueso, menudo puto perdedor maleducado y miserable que eres.


----------



## gordinflas (16 May 2020)

Hey, sigo aquí. 

Las puts de Aegon deberían haber expirado ayer. Deberían... porque cuando ha cerrado el mercado se me han quedado abiertas en la cuenta, a -0'0001€  

Si Degiro creen que las voy comprar van servidos. No me voy a comer las comisiones de 1'5€ por contrato.


----------



## sintripulacion (16 May 2020)

Dentro del sector bancario, ¿ qué os parece ing como inversión a largo??.
Mi opinión es que dentro de que todo el sector bancario está jodido tiene un par de puntos a su favor que me hace al menos tenerla en consideración como opción.
Primero, por la cuestión de diversificar territorialmente y como inversión fuera de este país infecto bolivariano.
Segundo, nos libramos del riesgo país.
Tercero, está más diversificado que nuestros grandes bbva y Santander, a la vez que menos expuesto a una economía (la española) que va a ser probablemente de las que peor lo pasen en Europa, lo cual redundará negativamente en términos de mora y rentabilidad.
Como principal hándicap le veo su excesivo apalancamiento.
Cotiza con un descuento sobre valor en libros bastante fuerte al igual que los españoles.
Sé que a arriba/abajo seguramente le guste más Bankinter.


----------



## gordinflas (16 May 2020)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Dentro del sector bancario, ¿ qué os parece ing como inversión a largo??.
> Mi opinión es que dentro de que todo el sector bancario está jodido tiene un par de puntos a su favor que me hace al menos tenerla en consideración como opción.
> Primero, por la cuestión de diversificar territorialmente y como inversión fuera de este país infecto bolivariano.
> Segundo, nos libramos del riesgo país.
> ...



No sé qué dirá @arriba/abajo , pero yo también te diría Bankinter para largo plazo  O eso o directamente evitar todo el sector bancario. Que no olvidemos que son cíclicos de mierda y que a cada crisis alguno quiebra y otros tantos diluyen al accionista hasta el absurdo.

ING lo veo bastante normalito. No destaca en nada.


----------



## hdezgon (16 May 2020)

Yo tambien estoy con una cartera bastante "kamikaze"

Airbus
Renault
IAG

Coincido contigo en lo de renault, a 50-60 € llega facil si sobrevive, que creo que lo hara solventemente.


----------



## sintripulacion (16 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> No sé qué dirá @arriba/abajo , pero yo también te diría Bankinter para largo plazo  O eso o directamente evitar todo el sector bancario. Que no olvidemos que son cíclicos de mierda y que a cada crisis alguno quiebra y otros tantos diluyen al accionista hasta el absurdo.
> 
> ING lo veo bastante normalito. No destaca en nada.



Si a mi Bankinter también me pareceria mejor en condiciones normales, pero tiene los riesgos añadidos que he indicado.
Hoy mismo viene en prensa que el gobierno, no se te olvide que está Podemos en él, está planteándose un impuesto especial a la Banca (lo cual restaría rentabilidad al negocio así como a sus accionistas) y, es obvio, que en Holanda ese riesgo, con tufo populista, no existe.
Va por ahí mi análisis. Por eso, entre otros factores, hacía referencia a ser una opción que permite evitar "el riesgo pais" si queremos tener diversificado algo en banca.


----------



## BABY (16 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Yo tambien estoy con una cartera bastante "kamikaze"
> 
> Airbus
> Renault
> ...




¿Pero has entrado ya en esas o estás con la caña puesta?


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> No sé qué dirá @arriba/abajo , pero yo también te diría Bankinter para largo plazo  O eso o directamente evitar todo el sector bancario. Que no olvidemos que son cíclicos de mierda y que a cada crisis alguno quiebra y otros tantos diluyen al accionista hasta el absurdo.
> 
> ING lo veo bastante normalito. No destaca en nada.



ING me parece regulero a saco. Además ya se le pasó la época de crecimiento en muchos mercados cuando era la única alternativa barata y online a los bancos tradicionales. Ahora tienes bancos online, incluso de los propios bancos nacionales (Openbank, evobanco etc).

Cómo gordinflas dice, el sector bancario es caca de la vaca. te aconsejo que pienses cinco acciones de bancos al azar, mírate que máximo hicieron en 2007, que mínimo hicieron en esa crisis, y que máximo hicieron luego en 2019/2020.

Luego haz lo mismo con otras empresas de otros sectores y te darás cuenta la.mierda de recorrido que tiene la banca en general. Si entras con un buen timing puedes ganar como mucho un X4 y si entras con mal timing o Directamente en un banco que va mal, vas a irte a perdidas. Y ahí no vale el "es que voy a largo" porque cuanto más largo más.pierdes (mírate la banca española a día de hoy).

Si después de todo esto sigues queriendo invertir en banca, pues JP Morgan fuera de España o Bankinter si decides España.

Eso sí. Estamos al inicio del ciclo bajista. Bajo ningún concepto entres ahora. Sólo tienes que mirar por ejemplo cuando hicieron mínimos absolutos en las crisis anterior san o Bankinter. No fue precisamente al inicio de la crisis sino más adelante, precisamente porque la dinámica.del sector bancario se basa en que primero les tiene que ir muy mal al resto de empresas/particulares, y luego eso les repercute a ellos a través de la.morosidad y un menor negocio, por eso a ellos les llega retrasado el suelo respecto a otros sectores.


----------



## tramperoloco (16 May 2020)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Dentro del sector bancario, ¿ qué os parece ing como inversión a largo??.
> Mi opinión es que dentro de que todo el sector bancario está jodido tiene un par de puntos a su favor que me hace al menos tenerla en consideración como opción.
> Primero, por la cuestión de diversificar territorialmente y como inversión fuera de este país infecto bolivariano.
> Segundo, nos libramos del riesgo país.
> ...



Carpatos dice que huyas de los bancos.


Minuto 24:48


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 May 2020)

Es que entrar a un banco al INICIO de un mercado bajista, es pensar no en recuperación en V, sino en un "aquí no ha pasado na"


----------



## hdezgon (16 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> ¿Pero has entrado ya en esas o estás con la caña puesta?



Menos en IAG ya tengo posiciones en las otras dos.
Esperando para meter mas


----------



## hdezgon (16 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> ING me parece regulero a saco. Además ya se le pasó la época de crecimiento en muchos mercados cuando era la única alternativa barata y online a los bancos tradicionales. Ahora tienes bancos online, incluso de los propios bancos nacionales (Openbank, evobanco etc).
> 
> Cómo gordinflas dice, el sector bancario es caca de la vaca. te aconsejo que pienses cinco acciones de bancos al azar, mírate que máximo hicieron en 2007, que mínimo hicieron en esa crisis, y que máximo hicieron luego en 2019/2020.
> 
> ...



Tal cual.

Bank of america si baja tambien es buena entrada.

Yo tengo para entrar en JP Morgan pero no a 80$, la tengo en 60$ (que igual no los toca) y BAC igual, si toca los 10$, entro


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 May 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Tal cual.
> 
> Bank of america si baja tambien es buena entrada.
> 
> Yo tengo para entrar en JP Morgan pero no a 80$, la tengo en 60$ (que igual no los toca) y BAC igual, si toca los 10$, entro



Yo visto lo visto voy a ponerme precios de derribo en JP, y si no llega pues me meto en otros sectores mejores que banca, que es básicamente casi cualquiera


----------



## hdezgon (16 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo visto lo visto voy a ponerme precios de derribo en JP, y si no llega pues me meto en otros sectores mejores que banca, que es básicamente casi cualquiera



Yo ya te digo, BAC a 10$, JP Morgan a 60$ como minimo


----------



## gordinflas (18 May 2020)

Bueno, actualización nocturna (me he despertado y no me puedo volver a dormir):

Degiro ya no me deja poner órdenes en las "Limited Partnerships". De hecho, tampoco aparecen en el buscador. Es como si Degiro hubiese decidido eliminarlas todas. De momento he enviado un correo a Degiro para que me cuenten qué pasa, pero hasta que esto se solucione se acabó comprar más Oasis, ARLP, Enable ni ninguna de las empresas de midstream que he ido comentando en el hilo.

Por otro lado, he comprado 400 acciones de Sansei Technologies a 575 yenes. Es una industrial centrada en 3 nichos:

Diseñar, fabricar y mantener atracciones en parques temáticos
Diseñar, fabricar, operar y mantener "escenarios" (son los que montan las luces / plataformas en los teatros y estadios, entre otros)
Instalar y mantener ascensores
Siendo las atracciones lo más importante y los ascensores lo que menos.

Dejo la web de la empresa por si queréis investigar un poco más por vuestra cuenta. También un par de vídeos sobre lo que hacen:





Cosas buenas:

Precios de escándalo, como todo lo de la cartera: cotiza a PER 3 y P/BV 0'4.
Crecimiento pre-coronavirus (2014-2019) del 20% anual en ingresos y del 35% anual en beneficios. *Es una empresa que crece al ritmo de Amazon cotizando a PER 3*.
Dividendo del 6%.
Es una de las principales posiciones de Michael Burry, que ahora mismo controla un 7% de la empresa. Compró la mayoría de acciones antes del coronavirus y cuando empezó el _crash_ bichero compró más. Michael Burry ha hablado varias veces sobre el potencial de las empresas pequeñas japonesas. Que uno de los principales supergenios del mundo de la inversión invirtiera en la empresa y después de la caída metiera aún más dinero da tranquilidad, quieras o no.
Quieren consolidarse y expandirse en su nicho a nivel global. No son la típica empresa japonesa cerrada a su mercado.

Cosas malas:

Márgenes, ROE, ROCE y otros ratios de rentabilidad muy mediocres. En línea con la mayoría de industriales japonesas.
Tiene deuda. Poquita para los estándares occidentales, pero para que os hagáis una idea las otras japonesas de mi cartera tienen caja neta.
Sector muy afectado por el bicho. Ahora mismo no hay mucha gente que vaya a parques de atracciones ni al teatro.

Así que eso. Otra con potencial para multiplicar por varias veces. Hay muchas de estas en Japón, aunque de momento Sansei es la primera que tiene numerazos de empresa de crecimiento y que cotiza como si mañana mismo fuera a quebrar.

Entre Sansei y FSK (que pondré la orden de mercado mañana por la mañana) casi tendré toda la cartera completa. Me quedarán unos 3000 euros en liquidez, más o menos. Me quedará para comprar otra empresa y apenas 1000 euros para promediar a la baja alguna de las que ya tengo compradas.

A partir de entonces tocará reequilbrar la cartera cada cierto tiempo (¿quizá cada 3 meses?) y quitar posiciones si es necesario. En principio tengo la intención de hacer un "todo o nada" con todas las acciones menos Gazprom y FSK, que están aquí para dar representación a los sectores defensivos. Eso sí, si encuentro alguna empresa con más potencial que las que ya tengo en cartera quizá haga alguna rotación.

Y si las bolsas empiezan a caer en picado de forma generalizada quizá me apalanque para entrar empresas defensivas a precios de saldo. El riesgo extra de la deuda se compensaría con el perfil defensivo de las empresas y con la diversificación. Degiro considera que mi cartera actual tiene un riesgo "moderado" (  ) y seguramente me podré apalancar al 50% sin miedo a que me peguen una _margin call_.


----------



## gordinflas (18 May 2020)

Dicho y hecho. FSK comprada en Londres. He actualizado el hilo inicial con todo lo comprado, las puts de Aegon expiradas y más.

La última empresa será una acerera, seguramente. He metido cucharada en casi todos los sectores tradicionalmente cíclicos menos el acero. Lo bueno es que hay muchísimas cotizando alrededor del mundo. Lo malo es que suelen ser muy malas empresas. A ver qué me encuentro...

Por cierto, menudo subidón el de Oasis. Un 30% hacia arriba ahora mismo.


----------



## tramperoloco (18 May 2020)

Yo apuesto porque a largo plazo te va a ir bien , aunque una o dos se salgan rana el resto te lo compensaran de sobra.


----------



## gordinflas (19 May 2020)

Pues decidido, la última será POSCO. Acerera coreana a precios de derribo y con una calidad bastante más alta que Arcelormittal y la mayoría de empresas paco del sector. Degiro no opera en Corea del Sur... pero por suerte POSCO tiene un ADR cotizando en la bolsa americana.

Pongo la órden a 34,5$ (70 acciones) en la bolsa de Nueva York y a ver cuando entra.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues decidido, la última será POSCO. Acerera coreana a precios de derribo y con una calidad bastante más alta que Arcelormittal y la mayoría de empresas paco del sector. Degiro no opera en Corea del Sur... pero por suerte POSCO tiene un ADR cotizando en la bolsa americana.
> 
> Pongo la órden a 34,5$ (70 acciones) en la bolsa de Nueva York y a ver cuando entra.



Esta mejor que Severstal?


----------



## hijodepantera (19 May 2020)

¿que opináis de b2gold? Esta en maximos pero me huele bien.


----------



## Rexter (19 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Esta mejor que Severstal?



A mi, para unos números buenos en las dos. Posco me transmite bastante más confianza al no depender tanto del mercado ruso y del rublo, que da muchos más bandazos que el Won. Pero ambas son buenas empresas. Que van a depender más del mercado mundial y los países en los que operan más que de sus propios números en estos momentos.

Siento entrometerme, pero ya sabes que me pierde el acero.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

alvarexter dijo:


> A mi, para unos números buenos en las dos. Posco me transmite bastante más confianza al no depender tanto del mercado ruso y del rublo, que da muchos más bandazos que el Won. Pero ambas son buenas empresas. Que van a depender más del mercado mundial y los países en los que operan más que de sus propios números en estos momentos.
> 
> Siento entrometerme, pero ya sabes que me pierde el acero.



Para nada te entrometes, tú eres el que más sabe de este foro de acereras, así que tú opinión no solo es bienvenida sino que es totalmente imprescindible cuando hablamos de esta industria


----------



## Rexter (20 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Para nada te entrometes, tú eres el que más sabe de este foro de acereras, así que tú opinión no solo es bienvenida sino que es totalmente imprescindible cuando hablamos de esta industria



Sigo con oa espinita clavada de Arcelor, pero no pienso subir la orden de los 7 euros, por encima de eso ya ahora mismo no estaría cómodo.

Una acerera que me gusta muchísimo pero dudo que tengamos acceso a ella es Aceros Arequipa. Cotiza en Lima, pero me parece que nada más.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

alvarexter dijo:


> Sigo con oa espinita clavada de Arcelor, pero no pienso subir la orden de los 7 euros, por encima de eso ya ahora mismo no estaría cómodo.
> 
> Una acerera que me gusta muchísimo pero dudo que tengamos acceso a ella es Aceros Arequipa. Cotiza en Lima, pero me parece que nada más.



Y porque te parece esa interesante en concreto?


----------



## Rexter (20 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y porque te parece esa interesante en concreto?



El mercado peruano absorbe casi toda su producción (que aumentarán con una nueva planta) y realmente no tienen gran competencia dentro de Perú. 

Me gustan sus fundamentales, con un bajo nivel de deuda, el ratio de deuda total creo que es inferior al 70% (siendo gran parte de la deuda fruto de inversiones que irán dando sus frutos) y un PER muy bajo.

Es una empresa modesta pero muy consolidada en Perú, que dentro de sudamérica me parece de los mejores países para invertir. Teniendo en cuenta que sigue siendo sudamérica. 

Su moneda fluctúa, pero es mucho más estable que el peso mejicano, peso argentino o real brasileño. Es más, últimamente tiene tendencia a revalorizarse poco a poco frente al euro.


----------



## Rexter (20 May 2020)

Y ya que miras diversificación en cartera

¿Qué os parece HeidelbergCement? En su mercado me parece de lo mejorcito, comparado con Cemex y otras cementeras que tienen unos números que asustan más.

Aunque igual no encaja mucho con tu cartera kamikaze, pero más cíclico que el cemento también hay poco.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

alvarexter dijo:


> Y ya que miras diversificación en cartera
> 
> ¿Qué os parece HeidelbergCement? En su mercado me parece de lo mejorcito, comparado con Cemex y otras cementeras que tienen unos números que asustan más.
> 
> Aunque igual no encaja mucho con tu cartera kamikaze, pero más cíclico que el cemento también hay poco.



Ves la gráfica y se ve que es una cíclica como la.copa de un pino. Lo cual no es malo en sí, simplemente hay que saber cuando entrar y que esperar de ella. Me preocupa que tiene un nivel de deuda muy grande. Si esta es la que está mejor, no quiero imaginar las otras. Mi consejo es que si te gusta la pongas en seguimiento pero mínimo mínimo espera a final de año. Empresas taaaaan cíclicas cómo está, se van a ir desangrándose trimestre a trimestre. Es de las compañías para.mirar cada X meses y no tener prisa


----------



## Rexter (20 May 2020)

Sumado a que se depende totalmente de que se abra la mina. Aquí la empresa, si piensas que van a tener los permisos pues invierte en ella. Si de lo contrario piensas que no los van a obtener... Entonces ni te acerques.

Veo que la mayor parte de análisis son de analistas técnicos soltando sus tonterías sobre una empresa que se mueve a golpe de noticia.

Cada noticia en la dirección de la apertura de la mina que sale te puede subir la cotización un 30-50%. Y cada noticia mala te la puede tumbar lo mismo.

El sector de la concesión de licencias para explotaciones mineras es muy complejo y, sobre todo, muy lento. No conozco la situación de ese proyecto minero así que no puedo decir mucho.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (20 May 2020)

gordinflas te iba a preguntar que te parece Zalando pero después de ver su PER 495 me lo imagino jaja


----------



## gordinflas (20 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> gordinflas te iba a preguntar que te parece Zalando pero después de ver su PER 495 me lo imagino jaja



Pues seguramente imaginas bien jajajajaja 

Ya no solo el PER. Está cara por activos y sus rentabilidades son muy mediocres. Que crezca al 25% anual (en ventas, en beneficios sube y baja como una montaña rusa) no justifica ese precio, creo yo. También está en un sector afectado por el bicho, no es un Amazon o un Mercadona. Si fuera de los que se ponen cortos compraría puts. 

El lunes hablaba de esa japonesa de los parques de atracciones que crece más o menos lo mismo pero que está a PER 3. Diría que la diferencia de precio es porque la venta de ropa online es más "interesante" y tiene mejores perspectivas de futuro que las montañas rusas... pero seamos sinceros, eso no explica que hayan diferencias de precio taaaaaan bestias. Esto es una ineficiencia de mercado.

Por cierto, ya que he hablado de comprar puts. Si el mercado sigue subiendo puede que compre en algunas empresas que veo carísimas. En principio muy out-the-money, que son las que ofrecen mayor rentabilidad potencial. Así de paso os hago una demostración práctica de la forma más fácil, más rentable y menos arriesgada (entendiendo "riesgo" como la posibilidad de perder más del 100% de la inversión) de ponerse corto.


----------



## Sr.Mojón (20 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues seguramente imaginas bien jajajajaja
> 
> Ya no solo el PER. Está cara por activos y sus rentabilidades son muy mediocres. Que crezca al 25% anual (en ventas, en beneficios sube y baja como una montaña rusa) no justifica ese precio, creo yo. También está en un sector afectado por el bicho, no es un Amazon o un Mercadona. Si fuera de los que se ponen cortos compraría puts.
> 
> ...



Hombre, comprando opciones (put o call) nunca vas a perder más del 100%, puesto que si quieres la ejerces y si no, pues no. Podrías perderlo todo, pero nunca más. ¿No?


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 May 2020)

El tema con Macy's es que aún no han aclarado de dónde van a sacar la pasta que necesitan. Va a ser un crédito de x miles de millones con alguno de los mejores edificios como prenda? Va a ser una ampliación de capital? Una mezcla de ambas? Llevan uno o dos meses con muy poca visibilidad sobre el tema, pero entiendo tu apuesta y tiene sentido.


----------



## gordinflas (21 May 2020)

Sr.Mojón dijo:


> Hombre, comprando opciones (put o call) nunca vas a perder más del 100%, puesto que si quieres la ejerces y si no, pues no. Podrías perderlo todo, pero nunca más. ¿No?



Si señor. Era para ponerlo en contraposición a la forma clásica de ponerse corto (vender y luego comprar), en la que sí que puedes perder más del 100%... Comprar puts siempre es más seguro en este sentido, aunque a cambio de esa seguridad tienes que limitarte a un período de tiempo concreto. A más largo más prima pagas.

Por suerte esto son mercados coronabicheros y no vamos cortos de volatilidad. Aunque la cague a la hora de elegir empresas me puede salir bien solo por la montaña rusa en los precios.


----------



## MagicTaly (21 May 2020)

Vaya alegrías que da *OASIS MIDSTREAM PARTNERS LP* xDDD. Gracias por el análisis que hiciste, porque tiene pinta de que ya se ha salvado... Si compraste a 4, ya llevas un 150% -

Lo dicho, muchas gracias!, he aprendido la diferencia de los negocios de petróleo


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Vaya alegrías que da *OASIS MIDSTREAM PARTNERS LP* xDDD. Gracias por el análisis que hiciste, porque tiene pinta de que ya se ha salvado... Si compraste a 4, ya llevas un 150% -
> 
> Lo dicho, muchas gracias!, he aprendido la diferencia de los negocios de petróleo



Me alegro que alguien pudiera pillar cacho con esta!!! Tómate algo rico a mi salud y a la de gordi


----------



## EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA (21 May 2020)

*Sabadell *(SAB, MAD) @ 5000 acciones a 0,45€ (16/03/20), 1150 acciones a 0,35€ (05/05/20) y 5650 acciones a 0,3083€ (11/05/20)

¿Has comprado más?

Vaya follada.


----------



## gordinflas (21 May 2020)

EL_ENCOFRADOR_DE_MIERDA dijo:


> *Sabadell *(SAB, MAD) @ 5000 acciones a 0,45€ (16/03/20), 1150 acciones a 0,35€ (05/05/20) y 5650 acciones a 0,3083€ (11/05/20)
> 
> *¿Has comprado más?*
> 
> Vaya follada.



Seguramente lo haga, cuando la tenga en -40% o así. De momento esto es todo.

Sabadell me peta el culo, Oasis me pone cremita


----------



## runik (21 May 2020)

Yo me salí de Sabadell la semana pasada palmando un buen pellizco (-25% o algo así), cuando me vi mirando los comentarios de investing me di cuenta que no podía estar dentro, ahí pasa algo, no sé lo qué. Eso sí, tengo un buen paquete en Gazprom (algo más cara que tú cabronazo) y creo que es de las mejores inversiones que se pueden haber echo. Acabo de entrar en Macys y ARLP pero vamos, con una micro entrada de 2k en cada una como quien tira el dinero en la ruleta, lo bueno, aparte de tus comentarios por fundamental, creo que han hecho un suelo técnico cojonudo, así que cuando caigan se vendrá venir (ya voy cociendo mis palabras para comérmelas cuando me pille el toro)


----------



## gordinflas (22 May 2020)

Pues POSCO ha entrado hace nada. Mañana (o quizá hoy por la noche) escribo sobre ella.

A mediados de junio toca rebalancear la cartera. Voy a hacerlo una vez cada 3 meses. Las primeras compras las hice en marzo, así que eso. Intentaré mantener un equilibrio entre comisiones y dejarlo todo lo más balanceado posible. También hay que tener en cuenta que las japonesas solo me las dejan comprar/vender en paquetes de 100...


----------



## halconx (22 May 2020)

No quiero entrar en polémicas, pero la cartera del OP no me gusta nada. Tengo que advertir que yo me muevo por técnico, practicamente sólo toco el mercado americano y aunque invierto a largo plazo en algunos sectores, procuro estar siempre en la cresta de la ola. No me vale eso de comprar valores a precios de derribo y sentarme a esperar que pasen los años. Para eso me valgo del análisis de fuerza relativa, seleccionando siempre los sectores más fuertes y para seleccionar valores uso el mismo criterio y además me valgo de mis conocimientos en Elliott y Wickoff. Para efectuar las compras me apoyo también en algunos indicadores técnicos.
La guinda de la cartera es el Banco de Sabadell, me parece una cagada total y con ello me hago una idea del nivel de conocimiento inversor. Una persona experimentada jamás tendría ese valor en cartera y ni por asomo seguiría añadiendo nuevas compras a medida que el precio se sigue desplomando.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (22 May 2020)

por eso se llama cartera kamikaze


----------



## gordinflas (22 May 2020)

*ACTUALIZACIÓN IMPORTANTE*

Degiro me acaba de mandar este correo:

Estimado Sr. XXXX XXXXXXX,

Le contactamos para informarle de que estamos dando por finalizada la posibilidad de operar con uno o más productos específicos de EE.UU. que actualmente usted tiene en cartera. Para conocer cuáles son los productos afectados y sus respectivos ISINs, pulse aquí. Teniendo en cuenta la amplitud de la lista, le recomendamos buscar los códigos ISIN de los productos de EE.UU. en su cartera para determinar de manera eficiente los producto(s) afectados.

DEGIRO ya ha cerrado la posibilidad de comprar estos productos de EE.UU., pero le ha permitido mantener las posiciones existentes. Debido a las operaciones necesarias para mantener la custodia y el correcto procesamiento de estos productos, desafortunadamente, esto ya no será posible.

En consecuencia, le pedimos amablemente que cierre o transfiera su(s) posición(es) en los productos afectado antes del 1 de diciembre de 2020.

Tenga en cuenta que si no cumple con el plazo indicado, procederemos con el cierre de las posiciones en su nombre.

Si tiene alguna pregunta, no dude en ponerse en contacto con nuestro servicio de atención al cliente.

Disculpe las molestias por cualquier inconveniente que esto le pueda causar.

Reciba un cordial saludo,

DEGIRO

---------

En resumen, que retiran muchísimos productos de USA, incluídas todas las Limited Partnerships. Eso en mi cartera incluye Oasis y ARLP. Tengo que sacármelas de encima antes del 1 de diciembre de 2020 o las van a liquidar por mi.

Esto es karma por el hilo de mierda que abrí ayer de Feministo 

A todos los que hayáis comprado alguna de las dos y estéis en Degiro (que sé que sois bastantes, sobretodo en ARLP).* No vendáis solo por este motivo.* A última hora, si llega el 1 de diciembre y aún no han llegado al precio que consideráis oportuno, las liquidáis y las recompráis en otro broker (p.e. Interactive Brokers). O eso o las podéis traspasar. La verdad es que no se lo que es más conveniente en estos casos, por tema declaración de renta y tal.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2020)

Vamos que seguimos sin saber si les.han aprobado la.pasta o no, si hay ampliación, si ponen de prenda edificios etc.


----------



## gordinflas (22 May 2020)

Daban divis las dos, pero una había los había suspendido por lo del coronabicho y la otra tenía toda la pinta que también. Me han jodido pero bien  

Han retirado un montonazo de cosas aparte de las LPs. Aquí dejo el link al PDF de la hoja que me han enviado con todos los productos. Son 46 páginas...


----------



## Veloc (22 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> No quiero entrar en polémicas, pero la cartera del OP no me gusta nada. Tengo que advertir que yo me muevo por técnico, practicamente sólo toco el mercado americano y aunque invierto a largo plazo en algunos sectores, procuro estar siempre en la cresta de la ola. No me vale eso de comprar valores a precios de derribo y sentarme a esperar que pasen los años. Para eso me valgo del análisis de fuerza relativa, seleccionando siempre los sectores más fuertes y para seleccionar valores uso el mismo criterio y además me valgo de mis conocimientos en Elliott y Wickoff. Para efectuar las compras me apoyo también en algunos indicadores técnicos.
> La guinda de la cartera es el Banco de Sabadell, me parece una cagada total y con ello me hago una idea del nivel de conocimiento inversor. Una persona experimentada jamás tendría ese valor en cartera y ni por asomo seguiría añadiendo nuevas compras a medida que el precio se sigue desplomando.



Sr. Detective, según el análisis de fuerza relativa, entonces, cuáles son los sectores más fuertes ahora mismo? FAANG? Consumo defensivo, farmacéuticas, salud?
Utilizas solo el a. Técnico o te apoyas tb en fundamentales?


----------



## halconx (22 May 2020)

Veloc dijo:


> Sr. Detective, según el análisis de fuerza relativa, entonces, cuáles son los sectores más fuertes ahora mismo? FAANG? Consumo defensivo, farmacéuticas, salud?
> Utilizas solo el a. Técnico o te apoyas tb en fundamentales?



Ahora mismo y lleva siendo así desde hace bastante tiempo los sectores más fuertes son Metales Preciosos, Biotecnología, ventas minoristas (basicamente Amazon), y algunos otros. Te pongo la clasificación actualizada.




Quiero dejar constancia de que los sectores que he mencionado expresamente llevan ya bastante tiempo encabezando el ranking.
También quiero dejar constancia de que en el sector de metales preciosos voy a largo plazo basandome en otros estudios que hago de amplitud de mercado sobre el sector y esto es así porque espero revalorizaciones muy significativas en estos valores durante los próximos años.


----------



## gazman (23 May 2020)

Esta semana entré en Aurora Cannabis +131 viendo la subida me metí en Village Farms y a +52, otra vez en Daimler +11 y shell a +7 después de haber vendido en abril a + 32 junto Daimler y Renault.. tmb tengo BASF a +4 y me he metido en UK, rolls a +1, Coca-Cola uk +3, marks&spencer +1 y para acabar me la he jugado con Aston Martin a -4%, acciones compradas a 0.4€, llegaron a valer 50 veces más, tengo la esperanza que la compre una Volkswagen por ejemplo y suba. Todas son para largo. Salí a cero en Inditex, societe y Wells Fargo. Se me escapó Disney a 100$. Saludos y gracias por las recomendaciones, suerte!


----------



## gordinflas (23 May 2020)

halconx dijo:


> No quiero entrar en polémicas, pero la cartera del OP no me gusta nada. Tengo que advertir que yo me muevo por técnico, practicamente sólo toco el mercado americano y aunque invierto a largo plazo en algunos sectores, procuro estar siempre en la cresta de la ola. No me vale eso de comprar valores a precios de derribo y sentarme a esperar que pasen los años. Para eso me valgo del análisis de fuerza relativa, seleccionando siempre los sectores más fuertes y para seleccionar valores uso el mismo criterio y además me valgo de mis conocimientos en Elliott y Wickoff. Para efectuar las compras me apoyo también en algunos indicadores técnicos.
> La guinda de la cartera es el Banco de Sabadell, me parece una cagada total y con ello me hago una idea del nivel de conocimiento inversor. Una persona experimentada jamás tendría ese valor en cartera y ni por asomo seguiría añadiendo nuevas compras a medida que el precio se sigue desplomando.



Yo me muevo por fundamentales al 100%, usted por técnico al 100%. Nuestras aproximaciones son distintas. Si usted invirtiera por fundamentales y me enseñara su cartera (asumo que esa captura de pantalla es su cartera, corríjame si me equivoco) también asumiría un nivel de conocimiento inversor casi inexistente.

Yo tengo mi cartera expuesta frente a todo el mundo, con cantidades, fechas, precios y demás. Creo que soy la única persona del foro que detalla sus movimientos tan minuciosamente. Al final el mercado ya me pondrá en mi lugar y a usted también. La única diferencia es que en mi caso todo el mundo sabrá al 100% si me he equivocado o si me ha salido bien. En su caso tendrán que confiar en su palabra.

Yo duermo tranquilo por las noches con mi cartera. Espero que usted pueda hacer lo mismo con la suya.


----------



## halconx (23 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Yo me muevo por fundamentales al 100%, usted por técnico al 100%. Nuestras aproximaciones son distintas. Si usted invirtiera por fundamentales y me enseñara su cartera (asumo que esa captura de pantalla es su cartera, corríjame si me equivoco) también asumiría un nivel de conocimiento inversor casi inexistente.
> 
> Yo tengo mi cartera expuesta frente a todo el mundo, con cantidades, fechas, precios y demás. Creo que soy la única persona del foro que detalla sus movimientos tan minuciosamente. Al final el mercado ya me pondrá en mi lugar y a usted también. La única diferencia es que en mi caso todo el mundo sabrá al 100% si me he equivocado o si me ha salido bien. En su caso tendrán que confiar en su palabra.
> 
> Yo duermo tranquilo por las noches con mi cartera. Espero que usted pueda hacer lo mismo con la suya.



Si duermes tranquilo con empresas hundidas que no quiere nadie, imaginate como duermo yo que estoy del lado del dinero.


----------



## gordinflas (25 May 2020)

Varias cosas:

Pongo orden de venta en Oasis alrededor de los 10$. Se ha multiplicado por 2,5 en unas pocas semanas. Ahora sigue estando barata, y de hecho creo que tiene recorrido hasta los 40 dólares o más. Recordemos que aún cotiza a PER 3... pero lo dicho, ha subido muy deprisa y hay otras empresas en el mundillo del Oil & Gas que también estaban igual de baratas y que no han pegado ese subidón.

Esto me dejará con unos 6000 euros de liquidez. Me daría para 2 o 3 empresas más. Una será un small cap de Oil & Gas, para sustituir Oasis. Estaba pensando en alguna de gas natural licuado (LNG), que con todo el tema ecolojeta que hay últimamente parece que el gas es el único combustible fósil con futuro. Así de paso me cubro contra el riesgo carbón de ARLP.

Aquí dejo un gráfico que resume el modelo de negocio (hecho por Golar, una de las empresas del mundillo):

Ver archivo adjunto 329517


Los que sigáis a Paramés puede que ya hayáis oído hablar de Teekay LNG. Yo pensaba más bien en Hoegh LNG Holdings, en parte porque cumple con los criterios de la cartera de estar barata por activos (¡precio /valor contable tangible de solo 0,2!) y en parte porque Degiro no me deja comprar las LPs. Lo llego a saber antes y me abro cuenta en IB. Con lo que me gustaría comprar Golar LNG Partners... Ojo, Golar LNG Partners, no la Golar “normal”. La Golar "normal" me paree muuuuy arriesgada, incluso para esta cartera.

(*EDITO:* Golar LNG está en Degiro pero ya me he mirado Hoegh y soy muy vago, así que eso. Gracias @502 Bad Gatowey )

La segunda será un retailer. ¿Quizá Signet Jewelers? Me gusta mucho el programa de reestructuración que hicieron en 2018, los 1200 millonacos de caja neta y las superrecompras de acciones + superdivi (que lo suspenderán este año, por si no quedaba claro). Aún me lo tengo que pensar... La tercera empresa ya veré. De ideas no me faltan. Algunas de las que me han llamado la atención estos días son Sylvania Platinum, United Carpets, Tosei, Rykadan Capital, Unum...

Y ya sé que tengo pendiente el resumen de POSCO, pero es que me da mucho palo hacerlo. Algún día de esta semana caerá.


----------



## tramperoloco (25 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Varias cosas:
> 
> Pongo orden de venta en Oasis alrededor de los 10$. Se ha multiplicado por 2,5 en unas pocas semanas. Ahora sigue estando barata, y de hecho creo que tiene recorrido hasta los 40 dólares o más. Recordemos que aún cotiza a PER 3... pero lo dicho, ha subido muy deprisa y hay otras empresas en el mundillo del Oil & Gas que también estaban igual de baratas y que no han pegado ese subidón.
> 
> ...



Seguro que es Hoegh LNG Partners LP ? no sera hoegh LNG Holdings ? la que dices tiene deudon ,bajos margenes , y resultados negativos en el 19. Esa no pinta kamikaze sino sepuku.


----------



## gordinflas (25 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Seguro que es Hoegh LNG Partners LP ? no sera hoegh LNG Holdings ? la que dices tiene deudon ,bajos margenes , y resultados negativos en el 19. Esa no pinta kamikaze sino sepuku.



Es la Hoegh LNG holdings... y toda la razón, tiene una pinta de mierda 

Pero es una de esas que tienen truco. En este sector, por el tipo de negocio que es, los informes anuales no acaban de funcionar muy bien. Ya no digo los trimestrales. Se tendrían que hacer informes quinquenales o algo así...

La Holdings es la matriz de la Partners (que es la "buena") con un 45% de las acciones. Por cosas de estas raras del mercado la matriz capitaliza 65 millones de euros y la filial 300 millones. Por cada acción de la matriz te vienen de regalo unas 2,5 acciones de la filial.

Luego los resultados negativos son "mentira" también. Declaran pérdidas porque cuentan en las ganancias / pérdidas la devaluación de los barcos, pero en realidad ganan dinero con el negocio desde 2015. El beneficio operativo de 2019 en realidad son 109 millones de dólares, que sería más o menos PER 0,3. El margen operativo es de más del 30%. Por cashflows, que ya sabéis que son más difíciles de maquillar que los beneficios, cotiza a P/FCF 1,5. Es muy ingenioso si te paras a pensarlo, no tienen que pagar impuestos porque están en pérdidas pero siguen generando pasta para el accionista.

La deuda es brutal... pero porque crece al mismo ritmo que el negocio. Los ingresos han subido a un 30% anual aproximadamente desde 2014, la deuda un 25%. Los beneficios operativos se han multiplicado por 4 en estos 5 años. Y hay que pensar que en este caso la deuda es para pagar los activos fijos tangibles (los barcos), que son vehículos muy especializados y en el que las depreciaciones son muy fáciles de predecir. En caso de que el negocio esté en problemas pueden sacarse de encima los barcos muy rápidamente. Es un sector con un crecimiento bestial (dejando de lado el bache este del coronavirus), no será por falta de demanda. Los activos fijos están valorados en 2200 millones de dólares, la deuda en 1500 millones, el dinero en efectivo del banco en 300 millones. Están endeudados, pero no taaaaan endeudados como podría parecer a primera vista.

Los inversores particulares normales ven los números por encima y les da miedo. Los institucionales tienen la información sobre el modelo de negocio y saben como analizarlo, pero no les vale la pena gastar su tiempo en investigar una empresa que solo capitaliza 65 millones. En 2015 la empresa era más pequeña que ahora y cotizaba 10 veces por encima de su precio actual. Desde entonces sus beneficios operativos han subido un 400% y los ingresos un 150%.


----------



## gordinflas (25 May 2020)

Ostia no lo sabía, muchísimas gracias. Ahora lo edito en el mensaje anterior. Eso me pasa por no leerme el PDF. Perdón por el retraso 

Pero bueno, ahora que he mirado Hoegh al detalle casi que me gusta más que las Golar. Me quedo con la escandinava. Me da mejores sensaciones. Ojalá Teekay LNG estuviera más barata...


----------



## gazman (26 May 2020)

gazman dijo:


> Esta semana entré en Aurora Cannabis +131 viendo la subida me metí en Village Farms y a +52, otra vez en Daimler +11 y shell a +7 después de haber vendido en abril a + 32 junto Daimler y Renault.. tmb tengo BASF a +4 y me he metido en UK, rolls a +1, Coca-Cola uk +3, marks&spencer +1 y para acabar me la he jugado con Aston Martin a -4%, acciones compradas a 0.4€, llegaron a valer 50 veces más, tengo la esperanza que la compre una Volkswagen por ejemplo y suba. Todas son para largo. Salí a cero en Inditex, societe y Wells Fargo. Se me escapó Disney a 100$. Saludos y gracias por las recomendaciones, suerte!



Y Aston Martin empezó hoy a volar! +25! Jefe de AMG podría asumir rol en Aston Martin


----------



## Pacohimbersor (26 May 2020)

gordinflas, ¿no te llama la atención la industria de defensa? 

Leonardo PER 5'4
Dassault PER 7
BAE Systems PER 10'71 
Lockheed Martin PER 16'75
Northrop Grumman PER 24'55

Siempre hay que renovar el equipo militar y mi teoría cuñadil es que Asia se encuentra en una carrera armamentística como Europa antes de la primera guerra mundial. Se invertirá cada vez más en defensa.


----------



## gordinflas (26 May 2020)

Pues confirmado, vendo todo lo que tengo en Oasis a 10$ y compro Hoegh en Oslo a 9NOK. Ojo cuidado que en Degiro no te sale la acción si no pones "Höegh", con diéresis en la "o". 

Y pongo orden en Signet Jewelers a 10$. La idea es parecida a la de Macy's, aunque tiene algunas cosas que no tenía el Corte Inglés americano.

Resumen rápido:

Líder en su sector. Signet es la mayor cadena de joyerías del mundo.
Inmobiliario para parar un tren. Activos fijos creciendo al 25% anual.
No tiene intangibles que distorsionen su valoración por activos. En los resultados de 2020 (van adelantados con esto del año, pasa en casi todos los retailers americanos) han eliminado casi toda la goodwill, que sería el cajón de sastre para meter toda la mierda intangible.
Cashflows brutales. En 2014 entraban 0,8$ de caja por acción. En 2020 entraron 8$.
Recompran muchísimas acciones, a un ritmo del 15% anual desde 2016. A eso hay que sumarle el superdividendo del 14,5% a precios actuales. Las dos cosas las paga con el cashflow.
Poca deuda. Desde 2015 que la han reducido de 1200 millones de dólares a 250 millones. 
Barata por múltiplos. Ya he dicho que los beneficios de este año han ido a eliminar la goodwill y eso ha distorsionado el PER. Si quitamos eso nos sale un PER 2-3. El P/FCF es de 1,3 y el P/BV es 0,35.
Lo malo es que tuvo problemas en 2018 y se reestructuró en 2019. Parecía que estaba recuperándose y justo llegó el coronavirus. Súmale a eso que el retail físico ya se trataba de un sector odiado y en decadencia antes del bicho. Eso se dice pronto pero no son problemas menores. 

Pero bueno, que con la de pasta que generan y lo que reparten en dividendo, reducen deuda y recompran acciones no tengo dudas de que los directivos saben lo que hacen. Creo que vale la pena hacer la apuesta.


----------



## gordinflas (26 May 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> gordinflas, ¿no te llama la atención la industria de defensa?
> 
> Leonardo PER 5'4
> Dassault PER 7
> ...



Jejeje claro que me gusta, me gusta tanto que llevo a Lockheed Martin en la cartera de largo plazo. Comprada en 2018 a PER 15 aprox.

Mi único problema con el sector es que suele estar bastante carillo y que depende muchísimo del gobierno. Yo del sector solo seguía a Lockheed y ahora casi que ni eso. Dassault y Leonardo me las enseñó @arriba/abajo hace unas semanas y la verdad es que la francesa tiene pintaza. La italiana no me gusta tanto, la verdad. Pero lo dicho, no las sigo, solo me las he mirado por encima. Las dos pueden estar baratísimas por algún tema relacionado con los aviones y Airbus / Boeing...


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Jejeje claro que me gusta, me gusta tanto que llevo a Lockheed Martin en la cartera de largo plazo. Comprada en 2018 a PER 15 aprox.
> 
> Mi único problema con el sector es que suele estar bastante carillo y que depende muchísimo del gobierno. Yo del sector solo seguía a Lockheed y ahora casi que ni eso. Dassault y Leonardo me las enseñó @arriba/abajo hace unas semanas y la verdad es que la francesa tiene pintaza. La italiana no me gusta tanto, la verdad. Pero lo dicho, no las sigo, solo me las he mirado por encima. Las dos pueden estar baratísimas por algún tema relacionado con los aviones y Airbus / Boeing...



Ojo que hay dos dassault, la de.defensa es dassault Aviation. Para mi es crema pura, mucho mejor que Leonardo en mi opinión. Leonardo sería ir a lo que parece barato de primeras, dassault ir a lo bueno, lo de calidad


----------



## 199i (26 May 2020)

Gracias a los dos por el aviso de Oasis, tenia ordenes de venta y me han entrado en +110%, creo que volveré a entrar en alguna correción.
Esta noche beberé algún whisky a vuestra salud

Entraríais post rotura de acuerdo, en Embraer?(saludos a bolsonaro)


----------



## tramperoloco (26 May 2020)

Gordinflas , y Hoegh LNG Partners LP Pref Series A ?


gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, para no llenar el hilo de @PatrickBateman de más mierda voy a abrir mi propio hilo para mi cartera de medio plazo. Voy a poner números, cantidades y demás. 100% transparente. También voy a mirar por encima las empresas paco que me vayáis comentando y responderé a dudas (si no se escapan a mi limitado conocimiento del mundillo). Si hay alguna idea interesante que me llame la atención puede que la incluya en la cartera.
> 
> *MI CARTERA (29/04/2020):
> 
> ...



No me deja en IB , pongo la HLNG HOEGH LNG HOLDINGS LTD y me dice 

You currently do not have trading permission for this instrument type. Update Trading Permissions from the Trade Configuration page in Account Management. 

No se a que permisos se refiere . Tengo permisos para operar con todo el mundo y compre coronas .


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2020)

199i dijo:


> Gracias a los dos por el aviso de Oasis, tenia ordenes de venta y me han entrado en +110%, creo que volveré a entrar en alguna correción.
> Esta noche beberé algún whisky a vuestra salud
> 
> Entraríais post rotura de acuerdo, en Embraer?(saludos a bolsonaro)



No. A embraer no teniendo tan barato Airbus por ejemplo. Fijate en la cotizacion de una y otra desde 2007. Una te da el mensaje de que es cíclica que hace bien las cosas cuando toca y la otra....la otra te dice que lo mismo pa arriba que pa abajo, y es más tener suerte que otra cosa. Y no tienes pinta de ser de los que se mete a la buena de dios.


----------



## gordinflas (26 May 2020)

Aquí no te puedo ayudar @tramperoloco , yo uso Degiro... Creo que en IB tienen bastante buen servicio al cliente, un correo electrónico y listo.

Y si al final no puedes creo que Hoegh Holdings tambien cotiza en Paris en euros con el ticker 5HG. Esa Hoegh LNG Partners LP Pref Series A que has puesto creo que son preferentes de la Hoegh Partners (la filial).


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2020)

Mucho ojo con esto, que el que sabe de mercados financieros y bancos lee entre líneas lo siguiente...los bancos le han dicho a Macy's qué no le dan un duro mas, por lo que asumen que su riesgo de impago es tan grande que ni a precios altos les compensa. Básicamente le han dicho que enchufe bonos a inversores, pero además que use esa pasta para devolverles lo de la revolving credit facility. Imagino que algunos covenants Han saltado y aprovechan eso para pedirles la pasta. 

Es decir no van al mercado a pedir 1,500 kilos para tener más liquidez, sino para repagar la Linea revolving con los bancos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2020)

No son malas noticias si es capaz de.colocar la.emision (que seguro.que si, con la euforia desmedida que hay) pero ten muy claro que los bancos que la miran día a dia y conocen sus cuentas mejor que nadie, le han dicho que nanai a darle.mas pasta, y que de paso les devuelva lo que debe.

Por otro lado una revolving suele ser a interés bajo, e imagino que esta emisión no va a bajar de un 7% o así (probablemente más) por lo que los costes financieros anuales les van a subir.

Para mi lo más positivo de la noticia es que siguen luchando a brazo partido por no ampliar capital, y eso me parece muy positivo, no se lo que opina @gordinflas


----------



## gordinflas (26 May 2020)

No te preocupes, si tu confías en la tesis de inversión esta noticia no te la deberías tomar mal. Invertir en Macy's era una apuesta, ya sabemos que el riesgo es altísimo y eso también lo saben los bancos. La diferencia entre los bancos y nosotros como inversores es que los bancos, con la que viene, no quieren asumir más riesgos de los que ya arrastran de forma intrínseca. Un banco está hiperapalancado y quiere que el riesgo de impago sea mínimo para que no le suba la tasa de morosidad y todo el tinglado se vaya a la mierda. Nosotros no vamos apalancados, podemos compensar el riesgo con la diversificación.

Por lo demás la cosa va como estaba prevista. Bonos respaldados en el inmobiliario de la empresa (justamente el edificio de Nueva York, tiene cojones). Lo interesante será ver a qué tipos los emiten. Viendo lo optimista que está el mercado puede que incluso acabe siendo mejor jugada que financiarse en el banco...

EDITO: Justo a medio mensaje me sale arriba/abajo diciendo más o menos lo mismo


----------



## lopintanfiero (26 May 2020)

FLY subiendo hoy un 30-35%. Gracias por el chivatazo, no sé si fue @gordinflas o @arriba/abajo o los dos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2020)

lopintanfiero dijo:


> FLY subiendo hoy un 30-35%. Gracias por el chivatazo, no sé si fue @gordinflas o @arriba/abajo o los dos.



Mándanos los besos a los dos y ya los repartimos jajajaja


----------



## lopintanfiero (26 May 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Mándanos los besos a los dos y ya los repartimos jajajaja



Realmente no invertí mucho en FLY. Invierto poco al menos en lo que respecta a las empresas "kamikazes". En las otras puede uno dejarse algo mas con relativa tranquilidad. Y que conste que no invertí a ciegas leyendo este foro , antes de decidirme me molesté en ver números e informaciones sobre la empresa, como el informe del Q1 de hace dos semanas. Pero si se agradece que os molestéis en dar a conocer este tipo de empresas, y sobre todo en explicar con detalle las ventajas / inconvenientes con respecto a las compañías aéreas.


----------



## tramperoloco (27 May 2020)

Al final la cartera kamikaze va a ser más rentable que las amazones, Facebook,...
Ahora, como haya nueva oleda las suelto en cero coma. Para comprarlas más abajo claro.


----------



## gordinflas (27 May 2020)

¡¡¡No hay bicho, no hay crisis!!! ¿Que es eso del virus y de la peor crisis del siglo? ¡Que ya podemos salir a las terrazas a tomarnos el carajillo con el dinerito del paro! ¿Se nos acaba el paro? ¡Cobramos la nueva paguita básica de Iglesias!

Los resultados de esta cartera a día de hoy no reflejan el estado de la economía. La mayoría de cosas que hay dentro estaban pensadas para ganar dinero en 2-3 años, no para ganar dinero en 2 meses. Este rebote es un estallido de euforia irracional.

Que oye, no me voy a quejar por salir ganando dinero tan pronto, pero tened eso en cuenta. Esto podría ser un caso de manual de "good outcome, bad process":




La tercera empresa será IRL. Había puesto la orden ayer por la noche a 14zl y me ha entrado hoy por la mañana a 13,95zl. Es un pelín diferente al resto de la cartera. Ya hablaré de ella más adelante (o quizá lo haga arriba/abajo, que creo que también le interesaba).


----------



## Rexter (27 May 2020)

De momento esta semana las acciones que tengo las mantengo pero nada de comprar.

Yo tampoco entiendo esta euforia de repente. Aún seguimos con mucho ERTE y todavía hay empresas que no sabemos que van a caer pero terminarán cayendo. Una empresa no muere de la noche a la mañana pero esta crisis a muchas las ha dejado heridas de muerte.


----------



## gordinflas (27 May 2020)

Por cierto, aprovecho para decir que he puesto una orden de venta del dia en Fly Leasing a 10$. Hoy se está volviendo a disparar. No digo que no pueda subir mucho más, pero incluso con las subidas de esta semana aún quedan muchisimas empresas baratas. En el mismo sector, con la subida, quizá me compensaría tener acciones de alguna de las otras dos, que tienen más calidad. Pero lo dicho, solo si sube de 10$ hoy.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 May 2020)

Posiciones aumentadas en BASF y AIRBUS.

Apretando el culo con las mineras de oro. Temo que salte algún stop que tengo en -15%.


----------



## BABY (27 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¡¡¡No hay bicho, no hay crisis!!! ¿Que es eso del virus y de la peor crisis del siglo? ¡Que ya podemos salir a las terrazas a tomarnos el carajillo con el dinerito del paro! ¿Se nos acaba el paro? ¡Cobramos la nueva paguita básica de Iglesias!
> 
> Los resultados de esta cartera a día de hoy no reflejan el estado de la economía. La mayoría de cosas que hay dentro estaban pensadas para ganar dinero en 2-3 años, no para ganar dinero en 2 meses. Este rebote es un estallido de euforia irracional.
> 
> ...




Pero es que es un poco así @gordinflas: el virus ha desaparecido del mapa (literalmente, quedan los enfermos en las UCIS que aguantan vivos 40 o 50 días intubados). Puede que ahora estemos en una fase de euforia por ver el mundo empezando a arrancar, sin que veamos las ruinas que la pandemia ha dejado a su paso. Es posible que en 2 o 3 meses la realidad económica se imponga. O no. 

Enhorabuena por los aciertos, dicho sea de paso. No se trata de tener razón, sino de ganar dinero.


----------



## Rexter (27 May 2020)

Un ejemplo de que la inestabilidad sigue vigente por mucho que parezca que solo hay euforia. En estos momentos en Europa se está dando una escasez temporal de chatarra, lo cual tiene tanto sus efectos como sus significados.

Efectos: las empresas que se alimentan de ella, sobre todo siderurgicas van a pasar dos semanas jodidas.

Causas: si no se produce chatarra significa que la economía sigue muuuuuy parada.

Solo por daros un detallito de esos que me gustan y no suelen salir en los medios. Espero que a Gordinflas no le importe que le "ensucie" un poco el hilo de su cartera kamikaze (ya sé que no te molesta). Pero me parece que viene al pelo para estos comentarios de que no entendemos demasiado esa euforia desmedida.


----------



## schweiz_cat (27 May 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Pero es que es un poco así @gordinflas: el virus ha desaparecido del mapa (literalmente, quedan los enfermos en las UCIS que aguantan vivos 40 o 50 días intubados). Puede que ahora estemos en una fase de euforia por ver el mundo empezando a arrancar, sin que veamos las ruinas que la pandemia ha dejado a su paso. Es posible que en 2 o 3 meses la realidad económica se imponga. O no.
> 
> Enhorabuena por los aciertos, dicho sea de paso. *No se trata de tener razón, sino de ganar dinero.*



*Amén*


----------



## runik (27 May 2020)

La ruleta se está portando con Macys +36% en dos sesiones, @gordinflas selección! Vaya potra tuve con el timing, una semana más tarde y no entraba ni de coña, y que pocas pelotas le eché con la cantidad


----------



## tramperoloco (27 May 2020)

La ostia Gordinflas , que le paso a IRL entre abril y mayo ? se burbujeo y se fue al guano despues .
Quizas sea el oraculo de lo que nos espera .


----------



## gordinflas (27 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> La ostia Gordinflas , que le paso a IRL entre abril y mayo ? se burbujeo y se fue al guano despues .
> Quizas sea el oraculo de lo que nos espera .



IRL es muy especial... si te explico por qué se ha metido este ostión tendría que acqbar explicando toda la empresa y quiero hacerlo bien. Primero me queda por hacer el resumen de POSCO... Y creo que @arriba/abajo también tiene a IRL en el punto de mira y quería dedicarle un tochoanálisis. Si él lo acaba colgando me ahorraré escribir el tocho yo jajajajajajaja


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 May 2020)

por que no hemos metido Hertz en la cartera kamikaze? ayer tocó los 0,40 y hoy está en 1,24


hoy ha dado dividendo y luego ha sido la estampida.


----------



## gordinflas (28 May 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> por que no hemos metido Hertz en la cartera kamikaze? ayer tocó los 0,40 y hoy está en 1,24



Jejejejeje estoy loco, pero no tan loco como para meterme en una empresa literalmente quebrada. @tramperoloco lo decía mejor que yo, una cosa es ser kamikaze y la otra hacerse el seppuku xD


----------



## tramperoloco (28 May 2020)

Demasiado pronto , espera . hay exceso de liquidez . Ponle cortos si a caso a las defensivas , las manos fuertes estan sacando dinero de esas para ponerselas a las ciclicas.
Como ya dije hace tiempo ,estamos gestando una burbuja bursatil . Esa si sera la buena . porque cuando la gente pierde el dinero en la bolsa ya no tiene dinero , ni ganas , y los valores se hundiran mas.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 May 2020)

si te cambias a IB no hagas el primo como yo y pilla de saque las comisiones "tiered". Son más baratas.


----------



## euricco (28 May 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> si te cambias a IB no hagas el primo como yo y pilla de saque las comisiones "tiered". Son más baratas.




sobre todo al comienzo si haces muchos movimientos, hasta formar la cartera, ya luego si lo dejas con menos de tres movimientos mensuales y no tienes mas de 100k quizas te interese la fixed, ya que los movimientos que hagas te lo restan de los 10 euros mensuales que se pagan por tener menos de esa cantidad en la cuenta.


----------



## gordinflas (28 May 2020)

Pues a tomar por culo, si mañana Signet hace el amago de intentar subir de 12 dólares compro y me olvido. Que hoy me he mirado más a fondo y tiene más de 2500 millones de dolares en inventario. Eso no es como el resto de tiendas, que los inventarios son ropa de mierda sin ningún valor real / muebles imposibles de vendee o electrónica que se devalua a marchas forzadas. Estamos hablando de joyas...

Y sí, si llego a saber que me tocarían tanto los huevos me abría la cuenta en IB. De momento me sigue saliendo mejor tener la pasta en Degiro por comodidad y porque en realidad no es mal broker... pero ya os aviso que si por un casual transformo los 30000 euros iniciales en 90000 o así (que serían más de 100000 dólares) me la traspaso al instante.


----------



## tramperoloco (28 May 2020)

para mañana hay el mayor desequilibrio vendedor en mas de un mes en el MOC , vamos a ver si la euforia de la mini manofuerte de todas las gacelillas planetarias logramos contrarestarla.


----------



## gordinflas (29 May 2020)

Compradas las Signet a 10,50$. Ayer la quería comprar a 12$, así que ni tan mal. Actualizo la página principal.

---

Sobre POSCO, que lo tenía pendiente. Son la 5ª acerera más grande del mundo. Sus productos son... bueno, los que te podrías esperar de una acerera. Desde alambre a placas, pasando por acero inoxidable y todo tipo de piezas para todo tipo de productos. Nada extraordinario en este sentido. Exportan acero a todo el mundo, pero la mayoría de sus productos se quedan en Corea, Japón y China. Su posición en Corea es brutal, con más del 50% de la cuota de mercado. Si no es un oligopolio se le acerca peligrosamente. Muy en línea con la cultura de los _chaebols_ coreanos.

¿Qué me ha llamado la atención? Pues que está barata y que tiene buenos resultados comparados con otros gigantes del sector. Poco más. Eso y que su principal mercado sea Asia, que excepto Japón parece que todos tienen cuerda para rato. No hay ampliaciones de capital, deterioros en los márgenes ni nada así. Está estancada en ingresos y sus beneficios han subido mucho en los últimos años. Patrón cíclico de manual. Han reducido mucho la deuda los últimos años, está baratísima por activos y por cashflows (no tanto por beneficios)...

En fin, una empresa de las que me gustan pero que es aburrida de cojones. Aquí no hay una idea interesante detrás, solo se trata de comprar el gigante acerero que parece mejor relación calidad / precio y esperar que pase la tormenta.


----------



## tramperoloco (29 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Compradas las Signet a 10,50$. Ayer la quería comprar a 12$, así que ni tan mal. Actualizo la página principal.
> 
> ---
> 
> ...



Gordinflas , cuando puedas cuentanos la historia de IRL y su estraña grafica de abril mayo . O dinos algunos links donde poder mirarlo .
Por cierto de Signet hay un banco por ahi dando una recomendacion de compra de 8 y pico , lo mismo le tiran el precio abajo mas. O lo mismo es para que la compren sus amiguitos mas barata.


----------



## gordinflas (29 May 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas , cuando puedas cuentanos la historia de IRL y su estraña grafica de abril mayo . O dinos algunos links donde poder mirarlo .
> Por cierto de Signet hay un banco por ahi dando una recomendacion de compra de 8 y pico , lo mismo le tiran el precio abajo mas. O lo mismo es para que la compren sus amiguitos mas barata.



La bajada esta de abril / mayo era porque dieron dividendo. Ahora mismo es del 20%, más o menos.

Seguramente la venderé el lunes a precio de mercado. La compraba con la idea de que era un monopolio de distribución de energía rusa en Lituania que estaba barata porque nadie se fijaría en una filial lituana cotizando en Polonia... pero @arriba/abajo se ha puesto a rascar y ha encontrado que hay un conflicto geopolítico de tres pares de narices. Una batalla entre la UE y Rusia por el dominio energético de Europa del Este que se está luchando en las repúblicas bálticas y que seguramente ganará la UE. Que ojo, quizá vale la pena igual, pero depende de cosas que se escapan al control de la empresa. La empresa ya se salía un poco de lo que meto en esta cartera y esto ha sido la gota que ha colmado el vaso.

Signet el problema más grave que tiene es el técnico. Y lo peor de todo es que está en el punto de mira de los cortos, te la pueden tumbar cuando quieran... No me extrañaría que se hundiera a los infiernos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> La bajada esta de abril / mayo era porque dieron dividendo. Ahora mismo es del 20%, más o menos.
> 
> Seguramente la venderé el lunes a precio de mercado. La compraba con la idea de que era un monopolio de distribución de energía rusa en Lituania que estaba barata porque nadie se fijaría en una filial lituana cotizando en Polonia... pero @arriba/abajo se ha puesto a rascar y ha encontrado que hay un conflicto geopolítico de tres pares de narices. Una batalla entre la UE y Rusia por el dominio energético de Europa del Este que se está luchando en las repúblicas bálticas y que seguramente ganará la UE. Que ojo, quizá vale la pena igual, pero depende de cosas que se escapan al control de la empresa. La empresa ya se salía un poco de lo que meto en esta cartera y esto ha sido la gota que ha colmado el vaso.
> 
> Signet el problema más grave que tiene es el técnico. Y lo peor de todo es que está en el punto de mira de los cortos, te la pueden tumbar cuando quieran... No me extrañaría que se hundiera a los infiernos.




Es que la que hay montada ahi...da para una pelicula.

Lo resumo rapidamente en que esta empresa es parte de inter rao de finlandia, la cual es parte de la matriz rusa...la cual es parte de la empresa estatal rusa de energia atomica (la que hace las centrales con tecnologia sovietica en rusia y todos sus satelites).

Esa misma empresa ha hecho una centra nuclear en bielorrusia a 45 kms de vilnius nada menos, y los lituanos han dicho que no pasan un neutron mas desde bielorrusia, y se han encabronado con los rusos porque dicen que estan detras de todo esto asi que quieren joderles tambien.

A esto sumale otra central nuclear nueva en finlandia para dar soporte a los balticos y joder a los rusos, mas 4 centrales (de gas) nuevas de los rusos en kaliningrado para contrajoder a los europeos, ya que no son independientes energeticamente alli. El problema de nuestra joyita es que pasa la energia de kaliningrado a lituania, pero parece que eso se va a acabar por temas puramente politicos. Pensabamos que el 50% de bajada de negocio en Q1 era por el bicho pero esto es un tema geopolitico de tres pares de cojones.

Ahora imaginaros la diferencia entre rascar todo esto o simplemente mirarlo por encima y deciros que metais en inter rao lituania que es muy buena y es una inversion segura.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 May 2020)

Es que está empresa, según el motivo de esa bajada, era para dejarla en seguimiento, o para vender hasta las joyas de la abuela y meterse con todo. Era fundamental saber que había detrás de los números. Visto lo visto toca dejarla en seguimiento.


----------



## TAKA (31 May 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Y sí, si llego a saber que me tocarían tanto los huevos me abría la cuenta en IB. De momento me sigue saliendo mejor tener la pasta en Degiro por comodidad y porque en realidad no es mal broker... pero ya os aviso que si por un casual transformo los 30000 euros iniciales en 90000 o así (que serían más de 100000 dólares) me la traspaso al instante.



Infórmate sobre este tema porque justamente el traspaso de cartera es una de los puntos negros de Degiro, si atiende uno a lo que se lee por ahí: Ejemplo.
No lo digo por echar mierda sobre ese broker, de hecho es uno de los que uso, pero cuando estuve mirando dónde abrir una cuenta casi me echa para atrás lo que estuve leyendo a ese respecto.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Jun 2020)

TAKA dijo:


> Infórmate sobre este tema porque justamente el traspaso de cartera es una de los puntos negros de Degiro, si atiende uno a lo que se lee por ahí: Ejemplo.
> No lo digo por echar mierda sobre ese broker, de hecho es uno de los que uso, pero cuando estuve mirando dónde abrir una cuenta casi me echa para atrás lo que estuve leyendo a ese respecto.



Ya, no es la primera vez que lo leo... También he visto por alguna parte que es muuuy caro comparado con el resto de servicios del broker. A última hora puedo cerrar todas las posiciones cuando haya un bajón, quitar el dinero, pasar por hacienda (si es necesario, que si voy con pérdidas ni eso), abrir en IB y volver a comprar. Que esto es una cartera de medio plazo y si hay que pagar peaje a Hacienda por ganancias patrimoniales lo voy a tener que hacer igual. No es un buy&hold eterno...

---

Vendidas las Inter Rao hoy por la mañana a 14,15zl. Vendo un poco por encima pero con las comisiones me quedo igual. Voy a borrar la acción de mi cartera y no la voy a poner en la lista de empresas vendidas. Ocupa demasiado espacio. No me voy a olvidar de la cagada, eso tenedlo seguro (y espero que vosotros tampoco).

Y me vuelven a quedar 2000 y pico euros colgando. Voy a meter alguna de las que me han llamado la atención estos días. Mañana lo decido. Tengo muchas en el radar, como ya he ido comentando. 

Es increíble la diferencia de precio que hay entre las empresas medianas y pequeñas, sectores y países odiados... y el resto del mercado. Las primeras están a precios de chollazo, ratios que yo no había visto ni en la crisis de 2012. Las segundas estarían burbujeadas en una situación normal, ya no digo la actual. Que Chipotle o Tesla coticen por encima de precios pre-coronavirus con el daño que les ha hecho en su negocio roza lo esperpéntico. De mientras empresas de transporte de LNG (como por ejemplo Hoegh), que no les importa el precio del gas porque solo se dedican a transformar el gas en líquido y transportarlo de un sitio a otro, CAEN PORQUE CAE EL PRECIO DEL GAS.

Mercados coronabicheros, señoras y señores.


----------



## schweiz_cat (3 Jun 2020)

Hace dos días compré 200 Signet Jewelers Ltd. a $10.26. Siempre tengo una parte de la cartera destinada a saciar mi ludopatía y tu cartera kamikaze me va como anillo al dedo 

Así que gracias por el tip @gordinflas

Por cierto, qué precio objetivo le pones? Ves posible que llegue a niveles de 2017-2018?


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Jun 2020)

schweiz_cat dijo:


> Hace dos días compré 200 Signet Jewelers Ltd. a $10.26. Siempre tengo una parte de la cartera destinada a saciar mi ludopatía y tu cartera kamikaze me va como anillo al dedo
> 
> Así que gracias por el tip @gordinflas
> 
> Por cierto, qué precio objetivo le pones? Ves posible que llegue a niveles de 2017-2018?



Signet volverá a los 150 dólares. Acuérdate de esto


----------



## MagicTaly (3 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Signet volverá a los 150 dólares. Acuérdate de esto



Esto es ironía?


----------



## schweiz_cat (3 Jun 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Esto es ironía?



Da igual! No sé si va en serio pero yo me he puesto morcillón


----------



## gordinflas (3 Jun 2020)

schweiz_cat dijo:


> Hace dos días compré 200 Signet Jewelers Ltd. a $10.26. *Siempre tengo una parte de la cartera destinada a saciar mi ludopatía *y tu cartera kamikaze me va como anillo al dedo
> 
> Así que gracias por el tip @gordinflas
> 
> Por cierto, qué precio objetivo le pones? Ves posible que llegue a niveles de 2017-2018?



¿Te sorprenderías si te digo que esta cartera la uso para exactamente lo mismo? Tengo otra cartera de larguísimo plazo y como sé que soy de gatillo fácil uso ésta para compensar 

¿Precio objetivo? Ni idea. Cada vez me atrevo menos a poner precios a futuro. El mercado siempre me acaba poniendo en mi sitio. Yo pensaba que se las cotizaciones bajarían al inframundo y aquí estamos, recuperando en forma de "V" (el mercado, el mundo real no tiene pinta).

A Signet le veo muchísimo potencial. El equipo directivo parece comprometido a sanear el balance y a hacer subir la cotización con pura fuerza bruta si hace falta. Entre los superdivis y las super recompras ni siquiera es necesario que el negocio se recupere a los niveles de 2015-2016.

---

Y bueno, sobre lo de encontrar el sustituto para IRL. Estos días ha subido muchísimo todo y ya no hay tantas cosas que se ajusten a mi riesgo-recompensa. También estoy metido en otros proyectos paralelos que me quitan bastante mas tiempo del que imaginaba. Antes del viernes espero tener al menos las empresas candidatas...


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Jun 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Esto es ironía?



No, no es irónico. Y no digo a seis meses, ni a un año, pero en los próximos 5/10 años lo veo perfectamente factible. Es una empresa que dentro de que es retail y tampoco es nada del otro mundo, genera mucho cash flow, y no tiene problema en usarlo recomprando acciones. Y nada mejor.para que una empresa suba sin parar que recomprar acciones de forma constante (siempre que se haga con caja y no con deuda, cosa que está empresa hizo en el pasado por cierto)


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No, no es irónico. Y no digo a seis meses, ni a un año, pero en los próximos 5/10 años lo veo perfectamente factible. Es una empresa que dentro de que es retail y tampoco es nada del otro mundo, genera mucho cash flow, y no tiene problema en usarlo recomprando acciones. Y nada mejor.para que una empresa suba sin parar que recomprar acciones de forma constante (siempre que se haga con caja y no con deuda, cosa que está empresa hizo en el pasado por cierto)



Creo que te podrias haber ahorrado medio post , apenas leyo las dos primeras frases se fue a comprar mas.


----------



## schweiz_cat (3 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¿Te sorprenderías si te digo que esta cartera la uso para exactamente lo mismo? Tengo otra cartera de larguísimo plazo y como sé que *soy de gatillo fácil* uso ésta para compensar
> 
> ¿Precio objetivo? Ni idea. Cada vez me atrevo menos a poner precios a futuro. El mercado siempre me acaba poniendo en mi sitio. Yo pensaba que se las cotizaciones bajarían al inframundo y aquí estamos, recuperando en forma de "V" (el mercado, el mundo real no tiene pinta).
> 
> ...



Yo también soy de gatillo fácil 

Mi cartera está compuesta por 70% ETFs (soy consciente de mis limitaciones en cuanto a conocimientos y sobre todo tiempo), 15% blue chips, 10% REITs y 5% especulación pura.

Y por si te interesa echarle un vistazo, tengo puesto el ojo en esta: Fulham Shore PLC (propietaria de las pizzerias Franco Manca -bastante conocidas en UK-, entre otras empresas). De echo he enviado la orden a mercado pero el volumen es muy bajo y no he podido comprar.


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Jun 2020)

schweiz_cat dijo:


> Yo también soy de gatillo fácil
> 
> Mi cartera está compuesta por 70% ETFs (soy consciente de mis limitaciones en cuanto a conocimientos y sobre todo tiempo), 15% blue chips, 10% REITs y 5% especulación pura.
> 
> Y por si te interesa echarle un vistazo, tengo puesto el ojo en esta: Fulham Shore PLC (propietaria de las pizzerias Franco Manca -bastante conocidas en UK-, entre otras empresas). De echo he enviado la orden a mercado pero el volumen es muy bajo y no he podido comprar.



HUYE DE ESO QUILLO ¡¡ , pocos margenes , mucha deuda , per 250 y sector critico .

Resumen financiero de Fulham Shore PLC (FULH) - Investing.com

Gordinflas , se que estas interesado en una cuenta en IB , yo la tengo ahi pues tengo mas de 100k y me sale muy bien de precio , PERO , es una interfaz muy retro , paco , poco intuitiva , y sobre todo , lo que mas me exaspera , se vuelve muy torpe en ciertos momentos en que el mercado esta a tope como el fin de mayo y hoy . En esos momentos , no se actualizan correctamente los precios de tus acciones o las de los precios de compra/venta por ejemplo , e incluso cuesta conectarse para operar , en esos momentos se hace mejor con la app del movil.


----------



## gordinflas (3 Jun 2020)

Bueno, voy liquidando cosas de mi lista personal. Quién me iba a decir que iba a estar tan atareado ahora que la empresa en la que trabajaba ha cerrado para siempre. Todo lo que no he hecho en años se me acumula ahora.

Al grano. Tengo empresa sustituta: *Medialink*. Ya había hablado de ella hace unos meses en otro hilo. Pongo orden limitada a 0'118HKD, hoy por la noche seguramente me entrará.

Medialink es una microcap que cotiza en Hong Kong. Capitaliza 27 millones de euros. Cada vez empresas más pequeñas y más olvidadas, se nota que el mercado está subiendo...

Tiene 2 líneas de negocio principales: una especie de Netflix para series de dibujos japonesas (anime, vamos) y otra línea de negocio de merchandising. La primera se explica sola, pagas suscripción y miras todo el anime que quieras. La segunda es más difícil. Pillan derechos de marcas o personajes (El principito, Betty Boop, Garfield) y hacen de intermediarios para la introducción de estos productos en Asia. Por ejemplo, ellos compran los derechos del principito y si alguien en China quiere abrir una librería temática del principito les tiene que pagar. También tienen otros tipos de negocios a parte, como por ejemplo producir animes o financiar obras de teatro de Broadway.

Los ratios son de escándalo, como siempre en esta cartera. PER 1'4, P/TBV 0,56, P/FCF 1,5, tiene más caja neta de lo que capitaliza... Margenes de espanto y crecimiento de espanto también. Y lo mejor de todo, la empresa reparte dividendo y tiene un fuerte sesgo contra el Partido Comunista Chino. Tanto es así que tienen su sede en las Islas Caimán en vez de tenerla en China o incluso Hong Kong. No tiene pinta de que esto sea un pufo como muchas otras empresas chinas que parecen baratas.

Algo curioso. Su creadora y propietaria, Lovinia Chiu, ha levantado la empresa de cero junto a sus dos hermanas. Todas tres nacieron pobres y levantaron un empresón. 3 mujeres solas. Muy curioso, especialmente en países orientales. Lovinia tenía el 100% de la empresa y creó un 25% de acciones extra para hacer una IPO y sacar la empresa en Bolsa el año pasado. Sigue teniendo el 75% de la empresa. Si veis en algun sitio que han aumentado acciones no os preocupéis, no es una ampliación de capital destructiva.

¿Riesgos? Los ratios que he presentado son de 2019. En 2020 es meterá una superostia, según han anunciado en su profit warning. Eso sin contar los efectos del coronavirus. 

¿Otro riesgo? No tengo ni idea de como funciona el negocio de patentes, royalties, propiedad intelectual y demás. Tampoco me interesa el anime ni nada de eso. En el foro seguro que habrá muchos frikazos del tema, a mi me gustan otro tipo de frikadas, la verdad. Gente que está metida en el cotarro me ha dicho que muchas licencias que tienen son de primerísimo nivel... pero lo dicho, ni puta idea.

Y otro riesgo. La empresa solo lleva un año cotizando. No conocemos como actua la señora Lovinia. Si empieza a ampliar capital como una loca o a joder a los pequeños... estoy bien jodido. 

En resumen, me meto solo porque la veo demasiado barata. Hay muchísimo riesgo, pero es una empresa con demasiados buenos números como para dejarla escapar. Si alguien decide copiarme que no venga con las antorchas a quemarme la casa...


----------



## gordinflas (4 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas , se que estas interesado en una cuenta en IB , yo la tengo ahi pues tengo mas de 100k y me sale muy bien de precio , PERO , es una interfaz muy retro , paco , poco intuitiva , y sobre todo , lo que mas me exaspera , se vuelve muy torpe en ciertos momentos en que el mercado esta a tope como el fin de mayo y hoy . En esos momentos , no se actualizan correctamente los precios de tus acciones o las de los precios de compra/venta por ejemplo , e incluso cuesta conectarse para operar , en esos momentos se hace mejor con la app del movil.



Suerte que me lo dices, porque con lo que me está tocando los huevos Degiro me dan ganas de irme para siempre...



schweiz_cat dijo:


> Y por si te interesa echarle un vistazo, tengo puesto el ojo en esta: Fulham Shore PLC (propietaria de las pizzerias Franco Manca -bastante conocidas en UK-, entre otras empresas). De echo he enviado la orden a mercado pero el volumen es muy bajo y no he podido comprar.



Ufff, da un poco de miedo, la verdad. Para este tipo de negocio me gusta más MTY Food. Es muy popular entre los inversores españoles. El mismo Estebaranz tenía una tesis en su canal de Youtube. Es de 2017 pero el negocio no ha cambiado, la tesis debería ser la misma...



Ahora cotiza a PER 8-9 y casi no se ha recuperado de la ostia de marzo. Si esto no fuera una cartera suicida me metería en ella sin pensarlo.


----------



## Harrymorgan (4 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, voy liquidando cosas de mi lista personal. Quién me iba a decir que iba a estar tan atareado ahora que la empresa en la que trabajaba ha cerrado para siempre. Todo lo que no he hecho en años se me acumula ahora.
> 
> Al grano. Tengo empresa sustituta: *Medialink*. Ya había hablado de ella hace unos meses en otro hilo. Pongo orden limitada a 0'118HKD, hoy por la noche seguramente me entrará.
> 
> ...



Uff da un poco miedo pero los numeros son de escandalo...dan ganas de meterle la puntita

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## herodes2 (4 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Compradas las Signet a 10,50$. Ayer la quería comprar a 12$, así que ni tan mal. Actualizo la página principal.



Enhorabuena por el pelotazo, npi de la cadena de joyerías esta, pero claro viendo el gráfico de caidas(desde bastante antes del covid 19) hay que tenerlos muy buen puestos( o kamikaze como el hilo) para entrar aquí.


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, voy liquidando cosas de mi lista personal. Quién me iba a decir que iba a estar tan atareado ahora que la empresa en la que trabajaba ha cerrado para siempre. Todo lo que no he hecho en años se me acumula ahora.
> 
> Al grano. Tengo empresa sustituta: *Medialink*. Ya había hablado de ella hace unos meses en otro hilo. Pongo orden limitada a 0'118HKD, hoy por la noche seguramente me entrará.
> 
> ...



Gracias , le echaremos unos euros pero a esta poquitos . De las que has mencionado le meti a Macys, Fly , Hawaiian, signet, unum , y a mazda , 5K a cada una , a mazda ya le tenia yo echado el ojo . Fly y Hawaiian las vendi el resto ,menos macys , las voy a dejar para largo , especialmente la de los diamantes a ver si vuelve al menos a los 100.

PD Creo que todos los brokers estan teniendo problemas debido al timing y al aumento de cuentas , Carpatos decia que se han multiplicado por 10 los particulares . Yo creo que hay que tener varios brokers por si acaso . Otra cosa que he visto en IB es que las comisiones con acciones de UK son las mas caras . Las de USA son baratisismas y las de la zona euro mas baratas que ing . Pero las de UK son mas caras que con ing.


----------



## gordinflas (4 Jun 2020)

Hoy toca balance trimestral.

El valor liquidativo de la cartera al empezar era de 30000€. Hoy a las 3 de la tarde era de 39258,49€. Eso es una *revalorización del 30,86% en dos meses y medio*. Si no fuera por la devaluación de yen y las comisiones el resultado se acercaría al 33%. Contando que hasta mediados de abril solo tenía los bancos + Renault y que hasta mediados de mayo tenía la mitad de la cartera en liquidez... Pues creo que me puedo dar por MUY satisfecho.

La empresa estrella ha sido Oasis. La compré a 4$ el único día de mayo que bajó de este precio y la vendí a 10$ el único día de mayo que subió de ese precio. Se multiplicó por 2,5 en menos de 10 sesiones. He tenido muchísima suerte con el timing en esta empresa, y más teniendo en cuenta que no uso análisis técnico.

La cara oscura de la cartera ha sido el Sabadell y ARLP. La parte de banca de mi cartera hubiera sido peor si no hubiese rotado Bankia por Sabadell y no hubiese promiediado Sabadell a la baja. Quién me iba a decir que hacer una jugada tan suicida me iba a ayudar... ARLP va a la baja pese a que en realidad los resultados trimestrales no fueron malos. Me los volví a mirar hace unos días y resulta que en realidad la empresa ya vuelve a ganar dinero, pero ha aprovechado la situación del coronavirus para depreciar sus intangibles. Pero en fin, es una minera de carbón. Creo que no hay nada que el mercado odie más ahora mismo que el carbón.

FSK sigue plana. Pagó dividendo el 1 de junio. 

El resto de empresas sube como un cohete. Entre el 10% de Taihei al más de 50% de Fly Leasing, todas y cada una han subido.

En fin, muy satisfecho. Y lo mejor de todo es que creo que a todas las que tengo en cartera les queda mucho recorrido.


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Jun 2020)

He de felicitarte Gordinflas por haber creado este hilo tan interesante , que es mi favorito del foro.
EL sabadell y la carbonera yo no la veia y menos en un pais occidental . Algunos fondos se autopublicitan diciendo que tienen bajo carbono .
Yo pensaba que ibas muy pronto comprando y al final has dado con el timing .


----------



## MagicTaly (4 Jun 2020)

Felicidades por mi parte también. Buen timing, y buenos análisis. Gran trabajo y gracias por compartir


----------



## euricco (4 Jun 2020)

Creo que este es el hilo adecuado para hablar de Aspen Aerogels Inc (ASPN ), es una empresa americana de aislamiento térmico, aplicaciones criogenicas, submarinas,para redes distribuidoras de energia, vehiculos electricos, construcciones eficientes.
Sus clientes son sobre todo industrias, entidades del gobierno americano (defensa), incluso tienen una rama para aislamiento aeroespacial.. la empresa en estos momentos esta casi un 45% de la valoración precovid, he mirado sus cifras ( no es que sea un hacha), y no tiene grandes deudas, y sino me equivoco no son a corto plazo y dispone de un cashflow superior al de esta, en febrero tuvo una ampliación de capital publica y eso ha hecho que dispusiera de un dinero extra.

de sus libros lo que me mosquea es los resultados brutos y por derivado los netos, lo que supongo que me pierdo en esas cifras, 

si alguien se anima a echarle un ojo, y me da un feedback se lo agradeceria....

Aspen Aerogels, Inc. - Investors - Financial/Regulatory Information los informes de la propia empresa.

Koyfin | Advanced graphing and analytical tools for investors


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Jun 2020)

Gordinflas , que moneda se usaste para Medialink ? El dolar de Honk kong ?


----------



## gordinflas (4 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas , que moneda se usaste para Medialink ? El dolar de Honk kong ?



Dólares de Hong Kong, sí. Aún tengo la orden colgando... Ayer se disparó a los 0,13 HKD y ahí está.



euricco dijo:


> Creo que este es el hilo adecuado para hablar de Aspen Aerogels Inc (ASPN ), es una empresa americana de aislamiento térmico, aplicaciones criogenicas, submarinas,para redes distribuidoras de energia, vehiculos electricos, construcciones eficientes.
> Sus clientes son sobre todo industrias, entidades del gobierno americano (defensa), incluso tienen una rama para aislamiento aeroespacial.. la empresa en estos momentos esta casi un 45% de la valoración precovid, he mirado sus cifras ( no es que sea un hacha), y no tiene grandes deudas, y sino me equivoco no son a corto plazo y dispone de un cashflow superior al de esta, en febrero tuvo una ampliación de capital publica y eso ha hecho que dispusiera de un dinero extra.



Ni idea de si por técnico puede ser una buena opción, pero por números... Más roja que Stalin:




Sí que encaja en el hilo kamikaze, sí  

Yo prefiero que sean arriesgadas por técnico que no por fundamentales, la verdad. A mi me da más seguridad.


----------



## euricco (4 Jun 2020)

y tanto.... Hertz hoy mismo despues de declararse la quiebra subiendo mas del 100%


----------



## tramperoloco (5 Jun 2020)

Ya esta , le he metido a Medialink , de las que tengo la mas kamikaze . Al precio que cotiza por 2K € me han dado tropecientas mil acciones , lo hago porque estoy desbordado de beneficios y porque esta tendencia alcista a nivel universal espero le acabe llegando tarde o temprano maxime si los numeros son realmente asi de buenos y no nos la estan pegando estos chinos .De momento tiene un tecnico bajista. No me extraria que cualquier dia haga como Oasis y pegue un subidon .


----------



## euricco (5 Jun 2020)

hoy traigo Enova International Inc (ENVA), una smallcap del ramo de las financieras, se enfoca en los mercados de estados unidos y tiene presencia en brazil. es una empresa joven , del 2014 donde salio a la venta por 22 dolares la acción, desde ese momento inicio su descenso hasta los 5,70 aprox en enero del 16, momento desde el cual ha ido en subida, llegando incluso a los 37 dolares en 2018, momento en que rectificó y volvió a descender hasta los 19 dolares mas o menos en diciembre de ese mismo año, desde ahí hasta el covid su valor siempre ha estado por encima de los 20 dolares, llegando a tener picos de 30, con el covid ya cayó hasta los 9 dolares y pico y esta en subida desde entonces con alguna rectificación en medio, creo que puede ser un valor que en breve tire hasta recuperar esos 20 dolares y pico en breve. y quizás sea apta para acompañarla en ese tramo.

la empresa en si dispone de diferentes marcas para realizar financiancion a particulares y a pequeñas empresas, trabaja con 4 modelos diferentes en estados unidos y disponen de un quinto muy interesante llamado Enova decisions que sirve como apoyo analitico a las empresas para definir y optimizar sus deciciones financieras en pro del desarrollo de su negocio.

respecto a los numeros estos si parecen buenos de verdad, o así lo entiendo, crecimiento constante de ingresos (23% el año pasado )y del beneficio bruto (37% el año pasado) , dispone de una deuda 270% market cap siendo casi toda a largo.


Koyfin | Advanced graphing and analytical tools for investors

Brands & Services - Enova International, Inc.


----------



## tremenk (5 Jun 2020)

Como ha ido con tus chicharros volátiles @gordinflas con el rally alcista has tenido que cosechar grandes beneficios sobre todo en tus americanas


----------



## gordinflas (5 Jun 2020)

Pongo orden de venta en Hawaiian en 22$ y en Fly Leasing a 12$. El mercado americano está loco y veo muchísimas más oportunidades en Asia. Creo que las dos tienen más recorrido... Pero lo dicho, esto sube demasiado rápido para mi gusto. Duplicar la inversión en menos de 2 meses me parece un buen resultado en un sector (aviones) que está muuuuuy tocado. Ahora respondo a los mensajes...


----------



## gordinflas (5 Jun 2020)

Pues he vendido Fly Leasing a 11$. Me da miedo este subidón. Hawaiian sigue con orden limitada a 22$.

Ah bueno y que con la furia del toro alcista se me había olvidado. Me ha entrado Medialink por la noche a 0,12HKD (pese a que yo había puesto la orden a 0,118HKD... gracias Degiro).


----------



## euricco (5 Jun 2020)

euricco dijo:


> y tanto.... Hertz hoy mismo despues de declararse la quiebra subiendo mas del 100%




otro 100% hoy !!!!!!

y luckin coffe mas de 50% en estos momentos...... esto es un puto casino jajajajajaja


----------



## gordinflas (5 Jun 2020)

euricco dijo:


> otro 100% hoy !!!!!!
> 
> y luckin coffe mas de 50% en estos momentos...... esto es un puto casino jajajajajaja



Esto ya se pasa de la euforia y roza la manía delirante. Que estamos hablando de empresas quebradas, por el amor de dios... En Asia no veo tanta euforia irracional. Creo que voy a ir rotando la cartera a Hong Kong, Japón, Singapur y demás.

Por cierto, muy interesante Enova. Mírate también Qiwi y Pax Global, que también son financieras tecnológicas con presencia en emergentes. La que me gusta más es Pax, creo que voy a meterle un poco de lo que me ha salido al vender FLY.



tremenk dijo:


> Como ha ido con tus chicharros volátiles @gordinflas con el rally alcista has tenido que cosechar grandes beneficios sobre todo en tus americanas



Joder, si supieras. Todas subiendo entre un 5 y un 20% diarios desde principios de semana. Me está entrando miedo solo de verlo.


----------



## tramperoloco (5 Jun 2020)

Hay panico comprador . A mi tambien me esta dando acojone porque ves que esto no es sostenible , vamos a recoger en unos dias lo que yo habia pensado seria en meses , os podeis creer que estoy deseando que haya un dia que baje un poco ?.
Creo que la semana que viene hay correccion , nos sacaran un monton de noticias chungas y las manos fuertes pasaran de tener desequilibrio comprador a vendedor , hoy ya bajaron un poco respecto a ayer , en unas 5 horas lo veremos . A ellos no les interesa un crecimiento lineal , les vienen genial los sube y bajas para sacarle mas jugo a la subida .Aunque le va a costar , demasiado particular hipereforico .


----------



## gordinflas (5 Jun 2020)

Sí. Soy el primero en despotricar contra el gobierno nacionalsocialista chino. Peeeero si compras empresas con sede en Bermuda o en las Islas Caimán, controladas en gran parte por personas individuales... tanto riesgo de embargo no hay. Lo único que te puede pasar es que cierren el país y la empresa se quede sin negocio en China, pero para eso tienes que elegir empresas que no salga todo su negocio del país del sol naciente. Pax Global (la he comentado unos mensajes atrás) tiene la mayoría de su negocio en Latinoamérica.

Y bueno, también he vendido las Hawaiian a mercado a 20,76$. Que he visto los ratios a los que cotiza y no me parece lógico aguantarla con otras opciones en Asia. Que el último dólar lo gane otro, yo aquí voy a pasar.


----------



## runik (5 Jun 2020)

Macys va como un cohete (+70% desde compra), yo le veo recorrido mínimo hasta los 12, pero es que tal como está el patio es una locura lo que está subiendo todo. ARP +15% hoy, que también le tocaba. Ni en Matrix me puso tanto miedo ver todo en verde fosforito.


----------



## antoniussss (5 Jun 2020)

Compraste Oasis el día que estuvo más barato y no solo eso si no que la vendiste el día que mas caro estuvo....

No sé Rick, me faltan aliens.

P.D Hoy ya no la vendiste al mejor precio hahahahhahahaha


----------



## gordinflas (5 Jun 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Compraste Oasis el día que estuvo más barato y no solo eso si no que la vendiste el día que mas caro estuvo....
> 
> No sé Rick, me faltan aliens.



Si hubieras leído el hilo habrías visto que tanto la orden de compra como la de venta eran limitadas y las tenía puestas de hace días. La de 4 dólares incluso se me escapó por 4 céntimos a finales de abril... Pero tú a lo tuyo crack.


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Jun 2020)

Creo que voy a entrar a Hoegh pero a la Partners para tenerla a largo plazo. El yield del dividendo me tienta...


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Creo que voy a entrar a Hoegh pero a la Partners para tenerla a largo plazo. El yield del dividendo me tienta...



La Partners es una pasada también. En realidad todo el mundillo del midstream está tiradísimo, ya sean tuberías o barcos. Si no fuera porque Degiro ha cortado el grifo en casi todas las LPs me habría metido en Enable para sustituir a Oasis...

Por cierto, más tarde actualizo el hilo con las empresas de Hong Kong que voy a comprar para sustituir a las que llevo ahora mismo. Quería hacer el análisis y luego meter las órdenes en el finde, pero estoy muy liado estos días. Me tocará hacer el análisis hoy y meter las órdenes para que me entren mañana (o no, esa es la magia de las órdenes limitadas). Hong Kong está tiradísimo, está a los precios de USA y Europa antes del subidón. Tengo unas 5-10 empresas en el radar y si esta semana sigue subiendo el mercado voy a rotar alguna empresa más (creo que Macy's) para empezar a meterlo en la ex-colonia británica.

EDITO: No me he podido resistir y he comprado a mercado Texhong Textile a 6,3HKD y PAX Global a 3,1HKD. Aproximadamente 2000 euros, como siempre. Luego hago el análisis, actualizo la página principal y demás. Lo dejo registrado para que no se diga, que pese a tener todos mis movimientos registrados ya empieza a salir gente acusándome de mentiroso... Como si mis rentabilidades fueran muy altas comparadas con lo que ha subido el mercado.


----------



## Serpe1 (8 Jun 2020)

Qué opinan de Accenture $ACN?

Tiene un dividendo relativamente bajo, poco atractivo sin embargo viene de un rally imparable desde hace muchos años y baja deuda.
El coronavirus está haciendo que más empresas pasen a la digitalIzación y es una oportunidad grande para esta empresa.
La tengo en mi watchlist, ya que al precio que está estaría asumiendo demasiaso riesgo.

Tieme un PE muy alto, sin embargo parece un negocio solido y puede que la acción llegue a nuevos niveles.

Qué opinan?
Estoy queriendo ir por 50-60 acciones, pero el precio tan elevado me desmotiva un poco.


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2020)

Serpe1 dijo:


> Qué opinan de Accenture $ACN?
> 
> Tiene un dividendo relativamente bajo, poco atractivo sin embargo viene de un rally imparable desde hace muchos años y baja deuda.
> El coronavirus está haciendo que más empresas pasen a la digitalIzación y es una oportunidad grande para esta empresa.
> ...



A mi me parece muy cara, la verdad. No veo lo de pagar un PER tan alto para una empresa que solo crece al 10% anual. Que luego las acciones hacen lo que quieren, el mercado ahora mismo está loco y todo sube; pero si me tengo que meter en algún sitio me gustaría que no fuera solo para especular...


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2020)

Bueno, Texhong Textile y PAX Global. Hago megaresumen que no me da tiempo de más.

Texhong Textile es la empresa textil más grande del mundo. Se dedica a procesar algodón y transformarlo en hilo y otros tejidos. Es un sector muy fragmentado y muy poco de moda. Texhong se dedica a comprar fábricas, las integra en su grupo y mejora la productividad con economías de escala. Con esta estrategia ha logrado crecer al 15-20% anual durante muchos años. En 2008 estaba a menos de 0,5HKD, hoy está a 6HKD.

Hoy cotiza a PER 7'5, pero hay que tener en cuenta que 2019 fue un año malo. En esta empresa hay años que sube multiplica sus beneficios por 2 o 3 y otros en los que baja un 40-50%. Si miramos el PER de 2018 estaría a 3 o 4. Muy barata por valor contable también. Los ingresos siguen subiendo de forma constante y estable, eso es lo que importa en esta empresa. Es una empresa brutal, con una calidad increíble, a precios de cíclica marronera. Todo por ser un sector odiado y por la guerra comercial, supongo.

Y por cierto, está controlada a más del 50% por personas individuales. Un tal Tianzhu Hong controla el 44% de la empresa y otro tal Ching Lau Hui controla otro 7%. La empresa está registrada en las Islas Caimán. Esta no me la va a robar el Partido Comunista Chino.

PAX Global es una empresa de terminales de pago _contactless_ con tarjeta y móbil. Estos aparatos que os pongo aquí abajo, vamos:




Seguro que todos habéis usado alguno. PAX crece al 10%, PER inferior a 5, P/TBV inferior a 0'7... Ya sabéis la coletilla, si lo compro es que está tirado por ratios. Aunque es China y cotiza en Hong Kong en realidad tiene muy poca parte de su negocio en China. La mayoría lo tiene en Sudamérica, sobretodo Brasil. El accionista mayoritario es un holding que también cotiza en Hong Kong (Hi Sun Technologies), que a la vez está controlado ensu mayoria por una persona individual. Las dos empresas, tanto PAX como Hi Sun, están registradas en Bermuda. Esta tampoco nos la va a robar el PCC.

Ninguna de las dos empresas es kamikaze, en realidad. Las dos son bastante seguras. Son una apuesta como lo era Gazprom o FSK. Empresas buenas que están infravaloradas por cotizar en un país que da miedo.


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2020)

Y vendidas las Macy's a 9,48$ ahora mismo, a precio de mercado. Lo dicho, en Asia veo más oportunidades. He actualizado el mensaje principal con todos los movimientos...


----------



## runik (8 Jun 2020)

Me voy a entrometer un poco el hilo si me lo permites,

Orden puesta en Texhong Textile a 5.90, a ver si hay un respiro entre tanta histeria y entra. 

En Pax por técnico no me atrevo a meter, veo que sus máximos fueron a 4.18 hace como un año y lleva plana desde 2017, no veo que haya caído por el bicho, quizás sus cifras por fundamental son buenísimas, pero no veo porqué justo ahora levantará vuelo, y menos porque superará máximos (+50%) que tampoco es una locura de beneficio, suerte con ella y espero que hayas acertado! 

Medialink está tentadora si lo que dice en el pdf de las cifras de su web no está maquillado, han caído bastante sus ingresos y beneficios, aún así sigue dando un margen buenísimo, por técnico tiene un volumen pequeñísimo desde finales de noviembre, está bastante muerta, eso si, a nada que un pez medio gordo entre eso se dispara, aunque me extrañaría que no fuera acompasado de alguna jugada de la Lovinia Chiu, he intentado indagar sobre la Lovinia Chiu, para verla en alguna entrevista y nada, sólo he visto un artículo de una pseudoentrevista, y la foto parece de secta total xDDDD esto como se dice en el poker, para mí sería un "hero call" de libro.

[Interview] Ms. Lovinia Chiu, Chief Executive Officer of Medialink

Supongo que tanto Pax como Medialink están pensadas para el medio plazo.


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Jun 2020)

Gordinflas , Texhong Textile Group Ltd en investing sale que tiene mucha deuda 116% para poco beneficio neto del 4% 
. Manejas tu otros datos ?
.https://es.investing.com/equities/texhong-textil-financial-summary


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2020)

runik dijo:


> Me voy a entrometer un poco el hilo si me lo permites,
> 
> Orden puesta en Texhong Textile a 5.90, a ver si hay un respiro entre tanta histeria y entra.
> 
> ...



Todo lo de la cartera esta pensado para medio plazo... y sí, Medialink tiene una pinta de secta total  Como todo lo relacionado con el anime, en realidad.

Sobre PAX. Se han metido varios fondos y parece que los mayoritarios están empezando a escuchar a los institucionales. Están empezando a subir dividendo y a recomprar acciones para que el mercado no se piense que son un fraude (que no lo son, he investigado y sus productos están extendidísimos por todo el sudeste asiático y latinoamérica). Es bastante conocidilla en el mundillo value español, hay bastantes artículos que hablan de ella... Pero sí, tiene un técnico de mierda. Y eso que no has visto el de algunas que tengo en la recámara. Que esto es una cartera kamikaze al fin y al cabo, no todo es de color de rosas jajajajajajajaja



tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas , Texhong Textile Group Ltd en investing sale que tiene mucha deuda 116% para poco beneficio neto del 4%
> . Manejas tu otros datos ?
> .https://es.investing.com/equities/texhong-textil-financial-summary



Yep. Manejo estos. 2019 ha sido muy mal año para la empresa, los márgenes normales son del doble o el triple. Que siguen sin ser nada del otro mundo, pero en el sector son bastante altos. 

La deuda es el gran riesgo de esta empresa. No es tan alto como parece, la deuda neta es de unos 7000 millones de yuanes chinos, tienen unos 2000 millones de yuanes en caja y cada año generan unos 1800 millones de beneficio operativo. Si se esfuerzan lo pagan todo en 2-3 años. El problema es que no lo harán, quieren crecer rápido aprovechando los tipos bajos y la confianza que da ser la empresa líder del sector. Empresa de crecimiento de libro.

La cosa es que por una empresa así, que crece al 20% anual y que es la líder de su sector, en Occidente te hacen pagar PER 30 mínimo. En Hong Kong pagas PER 7,5 de un año malo. Y no es porque las de Occidente sean más conservadoras con la deuda, más bien al contrario... Pero claro, en HK te tragas el riesgo de la guerra comercial y del gobierno fascista-comunista chino.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (8 Jun 2020)

gordinflas, ¿has mirado la bolsa de Brasil? tienen bastantes empresas con un PER bajo, como te gustan. 

Ejemplos (mirados en investing):

Banco do Brasil SA : PER 4'16

Companhia Energetica Minas Gerais Pref : PER 4'31

IRB Brasil Resseguros SA : PER 5'68

Cia Siderurgica Nacional SA : PER 5'8

Cvc Brasil on : PER 6'54

BR Malls Participacoes SA : PER 6'72

Investimentos Itau SA : PER 6'92

Cielo SA : PER 7'06

Petroleo Brasileiro SA : PER 7'56

Banco Bradesco SA Pref : PER 8'08

Itau Unibanco Banco Holding SA : PER 8'22


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2020)

Jejejeje en realidad me gusta mucho más que estén baratas por activos que no por beneficios @Pacohimbersor . he tenido mucha suerte y casi todas las empresas que he ido comprando me han salido con PERs bajos, pero eso ha sido gracias a la irracionalidad coronabichera. Que con las subidas de estos días parece que el mercado olvida que este Q2 será apocalíptico para casi todas las empresas y eso distorsionará los PERs. Los activos son mucho más resistentes, el P/BV no cambiará tanto. Eso y que estoy comprando muchas cíclicas en la parte baja del ciclo y en esas empresas el PER tampoco acaba de funcionar. Para una cartera de largo plazo es otra historia...

La verdad es que Brasil lo había descartado de entrada. Al empezar con esto me había marcado no invertir en países bananeros. En Brasil te ponen un Bolsonaro en unas elecciones y en las siguientes te colocan a un comunista. Ya tengo bastantes cosas de las que preocuparme con el tipo de empresa que elijo como para que además me tenga que preocupar por el tema político. Aunque bueno, al empezar también había descartado China (por razones obvias) y aquí estoy, rebuscando en Hong Kong para encontrar chollos. 

Que hablando de los chollos de Hong Kong, he puesto orden en Dream International (2,8 HKD), Tianyun International (0,85 HKD) y Mongolian Mining (0,35 HKD). Las dos primeras elequivalente a unos 2000 euros, la tercera unos 1000 euros. Las dos primeras no son chicharros, van bastante en la línea de PAX y Texhong, sobretodo Dream. Empresas buenas a precios de cíclica paco. La minera mongola es peor que la carbonera americana. Con eso lo digo todo. 

Y con eso me quedarían unos 2000 euros para meter en otra empresa más. Ya voy a ver cual. ¿Quizá otra japonesa? Me lo estoy pensando...


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Todo lo de la cartera esta pensado para medio plazo... y sí, Medialink tiene una pinta de secta total  Como todo lo relacionado con el anime, en realidad.
> 
> Sobre PAX. Se han metido varios fondos y parece que los mayoritarios están empezando a escuchar a los institucionales. Están empezando a subir dividendo y a recomprar acciones para que el mercado no se piense que son un fraude (que no lo son, he investigado y sus productos están extendidísimos por todo el sudeste asiático y latinoamérica). Es bastante conocidilla en el mundillo value español, hay bastantes artículos que hablan de ella... Pero sí, tiene un técnico de mierda. Y eso que no has visto el de algunas que tengo en la recámara. Que esto es una cartera kamikaze al fin y al cabo, no todo es de color de rosas jajajajajajajaja
> 
> ...



El gráfico de PAX a 5 años es más que apropiado para la cartera kamikaze. Muchas gracias por el hilo.


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Jun 2020)

El problema con ib es que fuera de la zona euro y dolar te crujen las comisiones y maxime si es para meterle poquilla cosa . Voy a tener que cojer degiro para la kamikaze.

Creo que nos hemos equivocado , en lugar de buscar empresas olvidadas pero con potencial y buenos numeros deberiamos de crear una empresa chicharra que cotize en bolsa y que los robinhooes esos nos compren todas las acciones que vayamos creando a los largo de los años con innumerables ampliacione de capital . El nombre deberia de tener la palabra Tecno o Farma que atrae mucho , o mejor las dos juntas, FarmaTecno o Tecnofarma , creo que nos hariamos de oro con tanto tonto que hay por ahi metiendo en chicharros con la de buenas alternativas que hay.


----------



## Serpe1 (9 Jun 2020)

Compré 130 $NKLA a $49, ahora está en $92.29 en el after hours.
Lo holdeo o dejo de ser greedy y vendo mañana.


----------



## ManoloEsUnico (9 Jun 2020)

me la suda soy manolo


----------



## gordinflas (9 Jun 2020)

Oye gente, que esta cartera es kamikaze pero tampoco para hacerse el seppuku. Una cosa es meter en chicharros desconocidos y otra muy distinta meter en empresas sin actividad, que nunca han ganado dinero o que están en bancarrota. Para hacer eso me voy al casino y lo meto todo al negro en la ruleta 

Aunque bueno, con las que me han entrado hoy lo puedo entender. Sobretodo la minera es un chicharro de los que asustan.

*Tianyun International* es una empresa de fruta muy pequeñita, capitaliza menos de 100 millones de euros. Se encarga de... bueno, de producir y vender fruta. Tiene mucha integración vertical, controlan todo desde el campo hasta el envío de la fruta, ya sea fresca o enlatada. Eso hace que tengan unos márgenes muy altos para el sector, de más del 20%. PER 4'5, divis altos, crece al 10-15%, no tiene deuda... ya sabéis la coletilla, no quiero extenderme en los ratios.




Vende la fruta enlatada por varios canales, incluído el online. Creo que también en Alibaba, si rascáis seguramente podéis encontrar sus productos. Crecen comprando otras empresas del sector. Un campo de naranjos por aquí, una fábrica de enlatado por allá... Al ser un sector muy fragmentado pueden integrarlo todo de forma vertical y aumentar mucho la productividad y la eficiencia. La magia de no tener que lidiar con intermediarios, supongo.

El riesgo en esta empresa es la dependencia del negocio en el precio de la fruta, condiciones metereológicas... Eso y que lo vende casi todo en China. Está controlada en un 27% por un holding llamado _"Sichuan Development Holding"_. Lo he buscado y adivinad quién controla este holding. Sí, nuestro querido Partido Comunista Chino. Por suerte hay un 30% controlado por dos señores chinos y otro 34% que es free float. A los señores del PCC les costará embargarnos esta empresa. Además, está incorporada en las Islas Vírgenes Británicas.

Otro problema, la empresa solo cotiza desde 2015 y ya ha ampliado capital en 2016. En realidad la ampliación fue para fusionarse con otra empresa, así que no es una "ampliación" como tal; pero aún así hay que tenerlo en cuenta.

E ya, esto es todo. Otra empresa "aburrida" y medio olvidada entre todo el montón de empresas con negocios "interesantes". Me hace gracia que en Occidente todo lo que salga a cotizar nuevo sea humo o negocios de la "nueva economía" y de golpe te vienen los chinos y se te plantan en su bolsa con el negocio más antiguo del mundo.


----------



## gordinflas (9 Jun 2020)

Y la otra, Mongolian Mining. Esta es muuuuuuy chicharrera. 




Se trata de la mayor minera de carbón mongola. Hace carbón de coke, del que se usa en el sector acerero. Tienes dos grandes minas a cielo abierto, siendo la principal Ukhaa Khudag (la de la foto). En su web explican mejor su línea de negocio de lo que lo pueda hacer yo. Os dejo el enlace a sus operaciones:

Ukhaa Khudag mine

Lo mejor de esta empresa son los ratios. PER 0,5 y P/BV 0,05. No, no se me ha colado ningún cero. La estás comprando por menos de lo que genera cada año y le estás comprando los activos por 20 veces menos de lo que valen.

¿Dónde está el truco? Pues está en que antes de 2017 lo hicieron MUY MAL. Con mayúsculas. Ampliaron capital sin parar, se endeudaron hasta lo absurdo, perdían dinero todos los años... El objetivo de la empresa era crear una minera integrada verticalmente lo más rápido posible. Tuvieron que invertir en maquinaria, carreteras hasta la frontera y demás. Eso casi los arruina. A partir de 2017 se han vuelto rentables y ahora te sacan carbón con márgenes operativos del 20-30%. Poco a poco han ido reduciendo y reestructurando la deuda. No han vuelto a ampliar capital. Aún así el mercado aún no se fía, y seguramente con razón. No han dado dividendos ni han recomprado acciones, que es la forma en la que las empresas de este tipo suelen demostrar que no son fraudes. El caso es que Mongolian Mining tampoco puede hacerlo, tiene que pagar deuda.

Luego es que se trata de una minera de carbón de un país exsoviético cotizando en Hong Kong y con la mayoría del negocio en China. Vamos, es que no puedes llenar más casillas de miedo en esta. A todo el mundo le entrará repelús con esta empresa, sea por el motivo que sea. La foto que he puesto antes parece el decorado de Mad Max.

Esta es la mayor apuesta de la cartera. Es más arriesgada que la carbonera americana y el Sabadell juntos. Si solo mirásemos los números de la empresa, solo los números, es de empresa de PER 50. Sigue el patrón de empresa de crecimiento startupera. Pero es lo más odiado dentro de lo más odiado.


----------



## euricco (9 Jun 2020)

tienes un don para encontrar cosas muy raras para estos lares. jajajajaja


----------



## Fouche (9 Jun 2020)

Buenas gordinflas, siges manteniendo SIG pese a los malos resultados presentados hoy?
Aparentemente ha estabilizado la caída...

Signet Jewelers could close 400 stores this year as Covid quarter costs it $291 million in losses - WatchPro USA


----------



## gordinflas (9 Jun 2020)

Fouche dijo:


> Buenas gordinflas, siges manteniendo SIG pese a los malos resultados presentados hoy?
> Aparentemente ha estabilizado la caída...
> 
> Signet Jewelers could close 400 stores this year as Covid quarter costs it $291 million in losses - WatchPro USA



A mi me han parecido buenos resultados. Me parece increíble que sigan manteniendo más de 1000 millones en caja, que recordemos que el bicho les ha cerrado las tiendas durante meses. Con eso se pueden comprar a ellos mismo varias veces.

Haceros a la idea que casi todas las empresas de la cartera (y no solo de la cartera, del mundo en general) presentarán pérdidas este Q2...


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Jun 2020)

Yo algunas de estas las tengo a medio-largo plazo porque no las veo tan kamikaze , quizas la de Sabadell , o alguna del sector aeronautico por ser lo mas tocado por esta crisis . Algunos traen por aqui unas con unos numeros todo en negativo que las tuyas , gordinflas parecen microsoft a su lado.

Estoy pensando en poner orden de venta a las mazdas en la resitencia de 850 , a partir de ahi creo que el recorrido va a ser ya mas lento .Le meti al final a los decatholes australianos que menudo volumen tenian ayer.



Fouche dijo:


> Buenas gordinflas, siges manteniendo SIG pese a los malos resultados presentados hoy?
> Aparentemente ha estabilizado la caída...
> 
> Signet Jewelers could close 400 stores this year as Covid quarter costs it $291 million in losses - WatchPro USA



Medio han hecho algo de caja porque vendian online.
Eso explica la bajada de hoy , pues yo he comprado algunas mas aprovechando la bajada .


----------



## Tiemblos (9 Jun 2020)

Signet Jewelers (SIG) – The jewelry retailer lost $1.59 per share for its latest quarter, smaller than the loss of $2.82 a share anticipated by Wall Street analysts. Revenue was below estimates, however, with comparable-store sales falling 38.9%. Analysts surveyed by FactSet had expected a 35.4% drop in comparable-store sales. Signet also said it would not reopen at least 150 North American stores that had been closed due to the pandemic, and that it will temporarily suspend its dividend.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Jun 2020)

Actualización nocturna aprovechando que me he despertado para ir a mear. He visto Dream International a 2,95 HKD, me ha entrado el FOMO y he comprado. Cuando me vuelva a levantar hago una pequeña descripción y actualizo el principal.

Me quedan unos 2000 euros en liquidez, para comprar una empresa más, a saber cual. Tengo bastantes empresas en la recámara, todas asiáticas. Quizá alguna singapurense, que ya me he metido en muchas de Hong Kong y Japón (e incluso una coreana). Europa y Estados Unidos me dan miedo ahora mismo, el mercado occidental está loco.

O eso o quizá compro alguna put, que llevo semanas diciendo que quiero meterme corto en las burbujeadas pero siempre acabo encontrando empresas atractivas para meterme a largo.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Jun 2020)

*Dream International* es una empresa de peluches y figuritas de plástico. Fabrica juguetes para Disney, Funko, Oriental land y otros. También diseña sus propios juguetes y los distribuye en Walmart, Costco y Target. Sus mercados principales son Japón y Estados Unidos. Capitaliza 200 millones.

Su accionista mayoritario (Kyoo Yoon Choi) tiene el 57% de la empresa y es el CEO. El tío ya tiene una edad (70 años, creo), puede que se jubile pronto.

Y ratios lo de siempre. PER 4, crece al 20%, sin deuda, P/TBV inferior a 1, buenos divis... Y en ésta el gráfico no da tanto miedo.

Si alguien quiere más info hay un análisis muy interesante en esta web:

Dream International – a dream investment?


----------



## Me_opongo (10 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues confirmado, vendo todo lo que tengo en Oasis a 10$ y compro Hoegh en Oslo a 9NOK. Ojo cuidado que en Degiro no te sale la acción si no pones "Höegh", con diéresis en la "o".
> 
> Y pongo orden en Signet Jewelers a 10$. La idea es parecida a la de Macy's, aunque tiene algunas cosas que no tenía el Corte Inglés americano.
> 
> ...



Perdona, voy con retraso y me quedan muchos mensajes por leer.
He mirado Signet...

Parece algo más que arriesgado y no parece que pinte bien.
Como aún no te habrá ejecutado la orden de compra, a lo mejor te lo quieres pensar.

Parece un cuesta abajo sin frenos...







Enviado desde mi SM-G925F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (10 Jun 2020)

Me_opongo dijo:


> Perdona, voy con retraso y me quedan muchos mensajes por leer.
> He mirado Signet...
> 
> Parece algo más que arriesgado y no parece que pinte bien.
> ...



Parece, pero no lo es. Los retailers americanos van con los informes anuales adelantados. Su 2019 es nuestro 2018, su 2020 es nuestro 2019, su 2021 es nuestro 2020... Esa proyección que ves del 2021 en realidad es la de 2020, que es el año coronabichero. Las proyecciones, por cierto, las está superando en positivo. Lo hemos comentado hace unas pocas paginas.

Las caídas de 2019 y 2020 (que son nuestros 2018 y 2019, importante) son porque estaban limpiando deuda e intangibles de su balance. No es una caída de negocio real. Para prueba el cashflow, que seguía en más de 10 dólares por acción antes del coronabicho; y la subida de activos fijos en 2020.

Quizá esta empresa se ve mejor si la vemos a 5 o 10 años vista:




Que ojo, no digo que sea el nuevo Google ni nada así, es una empresa cíclica y ahora viene el ciclo malo... pero tampoco es la empresa quebrada que parece a primera vista.


----------



## The Hellion (11 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Y la otra, Mongolian Mining. Esta es muuuuuuy chicharrera.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 342587
> 
> ...



Cualquier persona que explique a su cónyuge o similar que ha invertido en una empresa llamada "Minas Mongolas", y que sobreviva para contarlo, tiene toda mi admiración.


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Jun 2020)

The Hellion dijo:


> Cualquier persona que explique a su cónyuge o similar que ha invertido en una empresa llamada "Minas Mongolas", y que sobreviva para contarlo, tiene toda mi admiración.



Tu le explicas , como dice Gordinflas , que se trata de una minera de carbón de un país exsoviético cotizando en Hong Kong y con la mayoría del negocio en China , que antes lo hicieron muy mal y se superendeudaron pero que dicen que ya lo tienen "to controlao" , asi a lo mejor te dice que porque no compras mas..


----------



## schweiz_cat (12 Jun 2020)

Pues nada, ayer me acojoné y vendí Signet a $11.05. Le he sacado "solo" un 9% cuando hace tres días estaba en +65%.
Que sí, que hay que controlar las emociones, no entrar en modo pánico/eufórico cuando las cosas van bien o mal pero oye, es difícil. Somos humanos y cuando vemos la cartera caer a plomo en cuestión de horas (incluso minutos) es difícil aguantar. Así que me saqué de encima empresas kamikaze y mantuve los etf y blue chips (el 95% de mi cartera, vaya).

Los que tengáis Signet tranquilos, ahora que me he salido va a ir parriba (un clásico)


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Jun 2020)

schweiz_cat dijo:


> Pues nada, ayer me acojoné y vendí Signet a $11.05. Le he sacado "solo" un 9% cuando hace tres días estaba en +65%.
> Que sí, que hay que controlar las emociones, no entrar en modo pánico/eufórico cuando las cosas van bien o mal pero oye, es difícil. Somos humanos y cuando vemos la cartera caer a plomo en cuestión de horas (incluso minutos) es difícil aguantar. Así que me saqué de encima empresas kamikaze y mantuve los etf y blue chips (el 95% de mi cartera, vaya).
> 
> Los que tengáis Signet tranquilos, ahora que me he salido va a ir parriba (un clásico)



Me las hubieses vendido a mi 
Yo apuesto a que subira , no se cuando pero antes de 2 años apuesto que esta minimo 15 , 20 lo mas probable si el bicho nos deja tranquilos . Es una empresa que no se vera afectada por el pinchazo de la burbuja del nasdaq , fijate en su grafica como pasa por el 2000 sin burjeos pero sin caidas . Con la fianaciera si cayo como lo hicieron todas .

Tiene el visto bueno de la agencia de valoracion de riesgo Gordinflas&Arriba/abajo .


----------



## gordinflas (12 Jun 2020)

Ey gente, sigo aquí. Estoy liado con un proyecto y sintiéndolo mucho no voy a poder responder privados ni actualizar el hilo tanto como me gustaría. Voy a pasarme por aquí de vez en cuando a responder mensajes y voy a informar cuando venda o compra algo, pero me da que no va a haber mucho movimiento estos días. La subida loca se ha acabado y solo me queda liquidez para añadir otra empresa, pero de momento tengo 3 candidatas (Takahashi Curtain Wall / Emperor Entertainment Hotel / Greenland Hong Kong Holdings, todas relacionadas con el inmobiliario asiático) y ninguna me acaba de convencer.

Por cierto, las empresas de HK se están comportando muy bien. Todas las occidentales cayendo a plomo y las asiáticas aguantando el tipo. He vuelto a tener suerte con el timing...


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ey gente, sigo aquí. Estoy liado con un proyecto y sintiéndolo mucho no voy a poder responder privados ni actualizar el hilo tanto como me gustaría. Voy a pasarme por aquí de vez en cuando a responder mensajes y voy a informar cuando venda o compra algo, pero me da que no va a haber mucho movimiento estos días. La subida loca se ha acabado y solo me queda liquidez para añadir otra empresa, pero de momento tengo 3 candidatas (Takahashi Curtain Wall / Emperor Entertainment Hotel / Greenland Hong Kong Holdings, todas relacionadas con el inmobiliario asiático) y ninguna me acaba de convencer.
> 
> Por cierto, las empresas de HK se están comportando muy bien. Todas las occidentales cayendo a plomo y las asiáticas aguantando el tipo. He vuelto a tener suerte con el timing...



Me di cuenta con alguna que habia comprado de esas que dijiste que ni se inmutaron ante toda esta escabechina que ha habido por aqui , es lo que tiene estar lejos de la mano grande , lo que la mano grande no te dio no te lo puede quitar.


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Jun 2020)

Le he echado mano a un taco de 1000 a 10.81 , les tome cariño pero las otras las tuve que liquidar en la bajada, llevo usandola para el daytrading desde hace tiempo porque como habras visto da juego para ello , y si me quedaba pillado no problem pues la quieria para largo .

Madre mia, el Simon Properties en investing.com dice que tiene de deuda un 1263% y Hertz 1367% .

Signet 84%


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Jun 2020)

Pues yo cuando veo mas del 80% de deuda total/fondos propios ya me da repeluco y no la compro , si el marguen neto y la relacion de activos/pasivos son altas puedo ser algo mas indulgente.


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Jun 2020)

Yo voy a apostar por ella. Estaba creciendo bastante de forma firme el año pasado hasta que le capo el bicho.para que más dividendos que su revalorizacion cuando pase el bicho. Veo un x2 a como mucho dos años y crecimiento continuo si se mantienen como el año pasado. De hecho hace unos días le hice un 50% a un lote.


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Jun 2020)

Creo que la suerte la necesitaras tu si sigues con las paypal y su per de ...100 ?


----------



## hdezgon (14 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 346768
> 
> 
> 
> Creo que la suerte la necesitaras tu si sigues con las paypal y su per de ...100 ?



Que mas dara si en 5 años la vas a tener a 1000 €


----------



## gordinflas (14 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Que mas dara si en 5 años la vas a tener a 1000 €



Que más dará comprar un tulipán por lo que cuesta una casa si en 5 años lo vas a poder vender por lo que cuestan 10 casas


----------



## hdezgon (14 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Que más dará comprar un tulipán por lo que cuesta una casa si en 5 años lo vas a poder vender por lo que cuestan 10 casas



Ya me gustaria a mi comprar ese tulipan, cuantos me dejas comprar porque te compro 100.


----------



## gordinflas (15 Jun 2020)

hdezgon dijo:


> Ya me gustaria a mi comprar ese tulipan, cuantos me dejas comprar porque te compro 100.



Pilla una máquina del tiempo y viaja a la Holanda del siglo XVII. Los tulipanes siempre suben, es como el ladrillo en España...


----------



## gordinflas (15 Jun 2020)

Bueno gente, seguimos en la línea de la semana pasada. No he cambiado nada de la cartera pero tengo algunas empresas más en el radar:

*Wynnstay* (ex-cooperativa inglesa pequeñita dedicada a todo tipo de actividades relacionadas con la agricultura y la ganadería, desde piensos hasta fertilizantes)
*Yamaya* (empresa japonesa dedicada a la venta minorista de alcohol)
*Societatea Nationala Nuclearelectrica* (reactores nucleares rumanos de la era soviética, generan electricidad e ya)

Por si alguien quiere ideas. La inglesa es la que me interesa más, pero aún me la tengo que mirar a fondo. Los márgenes operativos son mucho más bajos de lo que me gustaria y tampoco es que esté taaaaaan barata...


----------



## gordinflas (18 Jun 2020)

Actualizo, voy a meter los euros que me quedan colgando en Mongolian Mining. Ayer me la estuve mirando más a fondo y no es ni la mitad de arriesgada de lo que creía. Tienen la deuda con unas condiciones increiblemente buenas. Los riesgos que me parecían que tenía la empresa al final no son nada del otro mundo. Que estamos hablando de una empresa que se paga a si misma en lo que genera cada 6 meses.

Si veo que Mongolian Mining sigue con el precio estancado voy a empezar a vender algunas de las que tengo en cartera. Quizá FSK, que aunque esté muy barata no acaba de encajar con el objetivo de la cartera. Eso y que su principal cliente sea a la vez su matriz no me convence nada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno gente, seguimos en la línea de la semana pasada. No he cambiado nada de la cartera pero tengo algunas empresas más en el radar:
> 
> *Wynnstay* (ex-cooperativa inglesa pequeñita dedicada a todo tipo de actividades relacionadas con la agricultura y la ganadería, desde piensos hasta fertilizantes)
> *Yamaya* (empresa japonesa dedicada a la venta minorista de alcohol)
> ...



No sabía que tenías aquí a Wynnstay. No te pega nada en la cartera kamikaze yo creo. Ni está súper barata, ni tiene un upside enorme, ni es tampoco una empresa marronera o que esté en una situación muy jodida. Yo la veo como una posible opción para una cartera a medio plazo, sin ser muy arriesgada, pero sin ser una auténtica joya tampoco


----------



## Multinick2020 (18 Jun 2020)

Pena de tener una cuenta broker Paco de mier que me saquea a comisiones y de temer tanto a la fiscalidad. Ya me gustaría tener una pequeña participación en reactores ex-soviéticos, carbón polaco y mongol y cosas tan exóticas. Se lo relataría a las chortinas en el bar y tal vez follaría alguna vez.
Y nada, con las Paco Ibex no les parece suficiente aventura a las muy golfas.


----------



## gordinflas (18 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No sabía que tenías aquí a Wynnstay. No te pega nada en la cartera kamikaze yo creo. Ni está súper barata, ni tiene un upside enorme, ni es tampoco una empresa marronera o que esté en una situación muy jodida. Yo la veo como una posible opción para una cartera a medio plazo, sin ser muy arriesgada, pero sin ser una auténtica joya tampoco



Solo está en seguimiento jejejejeje 

Si baja a PER 3 o así quizá me lo pienso...


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Solo está en seguimiento jejejejeje
> 
> Si baja a PER 3 o así quizá me lo pienso...



A mí me parece una empresa muy interesante. La pena es que sea tan retail, siendo la.dueña de las tiendas y demás. Mismo negocio pero siendo solo intermediaria, y sería la bomba


----------



## RockLobster (18 Jun 2020)

Multinick2020 dijo:


> Pena de tener una cuenta broker Paco de mier que me saquea a comisiones y de temer tanto a la fiscalidad. Ya me gustaría tener una pequeña participación en reactores ex-soviéticos, carbón polaco y mongol y cosas tan exóticas. Se lo relataría a las chortinas en el bar y tal vez follaría alguna vez.
> Y nada, con las Paco Ibex no les parece suficiente aventura a las muy golfas.



Interactive brokers es donde quieres estar, amigo mio.

Yo ya tengo 600£ en carbon Mongol


----------



## gordinflas (18 Jun 2020)

Multinick2020 dijo:


> Pena de tener una cuenta broker Paco de mier que me saquea a comisiones y de temer tanto a la fiscalidad. Ya me gustaría tener una pequeña participación en reactores ex-soviéticos, carbón polaco y mongol y cosas tan exóticas. Se lo relataría a las chortinas en el bar y tal vez follaría alguna vez.
> Y nada, con las Paco Ibex no les parece suficiente aventura a las muy golfas.



No creo que haya nada que asuste más a las chortinas que decirles "soy propietario de una mina de carbón en Mongolia". Creo que incluso te iría mejor si les dijeras que te gusta violar y matar a bebés


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Jun 2020)

Multinick2020 dijo:


> Pena de tener una cuenta broker Paco de mier que me saquea a comisiones y de temer tanto a la fiscalidad. Ya me gustaría tener una pequeña participación en reactores ex-soviéticos, carbón polaco y mongol y cosas tan exóticas. Se lo relataría a las chortinas en el bar y tal vez follaría alguna vez.
> Y nada, con las Paco Ibex no les parece suficiente aventura a las muy golfas.



Carbon? En serio? Mejor dirle que has comprado Signet con sus diamantes, la hawaiian airlines o Macys.
Y que no toques con una ecologeta que te deja la oreja como un filete.

Edito: Gordinflas, da dividendos la minera Mongola?
Fly leasing esta dibujando un hch, si la fed nos deja se podría poner golosa de nuevo


----------



## Muttley (19 Jun 2020)

Segunda compra:
Dentro de TK a 2,55
Teekay

Motivaciones
Exposición a LNG
En general las mismas que Cobas, Azvalor, RSR pero con un descuento del 70% sobre el precio pagado por estas. 
Dividendos potenciales sin retención en origen al tener su sede en Bahamas.


----------



## MagicTaly (19 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Segunda compra:
> Dentro de TK a 2,55



Hola, perdona TK? A cuál te refieres?


----------



## gordinflas (19 Jun 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Hola, perdona TK? A cuál te refieres?



A la Teekay Corporation, la matriz. Es la niñita de los ojos de Paramés. A mi personalmente me gustan más otras del sector... yo llevo Höegh Holdings. Aunque claro, yo no soy Paramés 

----

Pues ala, paquete de 51000 acciones de Mongolian Mining a 0,34HKD compradas a las tantas de la madrugada. Lo dicho, si pasan los días y se mantiene a estos precios voy a seguir comprando, aunque tenga que vender alguna otra empresa de la cartera. Las candidatas a marcharse son POSCO y FSK. POSCO porque en realidad con Mongolian Mining ya estoy inviertiendo en el sector acerero de forma indirecta. FSK por lo de que su principal accionista sea a la vez su principal cliente.

EDITO: Pongo orden de venta en POSCO a 38,5$ y en FSK a 1,75$. La que llegue primero se va.


----------



## clinadin (20 Jun 2020)

He estado mirando "Asturiana de Laminados" y por técnico parece indicar que está apunto de subir bastante. ¿Alguno la ha seguido y sabe del estado economico actual de la misma?


----------



## tramperoloco (20 Jun 2020)

Pues esa también me la apunto, esta tan infravalorada que a poco que lo haga bien un tiempo y la gente burbuje todo vendrán a meterle a esta Yo también le he puesto una orden de 48000 a la minera. 

Pero tanto te gusta como para convertirla en tu principal apuesta? Ten en cuenta que allí no hay tanto frenesí como aquí. 
Es posible que alguna de esas como Macy's signet fly leasing,,,, se vuelvan a poner a precio de nuevo. Macy's fue con la que más gane comprada a 5 y vendida a 10.42.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Jun 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Segunda compra:
> Dentro de TK a 2,55
> 
> Motivaciones
> ...



Destacar que Cobas lleva prácticamente todas las del sector encima. Cuando esté sector tire para arriba, a Cobas le va a subir la cartera en un par de trimestres la de dios


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Jun 2020)

Yo a la minera.mongola, quizás espere a que presente resultados del primer semestre, que todo indica que van a ser malísimos, y luego a partir de ahí debería remontar. Vamos que lo mismo se va a 0.25 o 0.2 aún (aunque por poder, lo mismo tira ya para arriba, pero veo más opciones a lo primero, a falta de catalizadores en el corto plazo)


----------



## tramperoloco (20 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo a la minera.mongola, quizás espere a que presente resultados del primer semestre, que todo indica que van a ser malísimos, y luego a partir de ahí debería remontar. Vamos que lo mismo se va a 0.25 o 0.2 aún (aunque por poder, lo mismo tira ya para arriba, pero veo más opciones a lo primero, a falta de catalizadores en el corto plazo)



He visto que tiene de accionista a un conocido tuyo, Ashmore Group PLC.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> He visto que tiene de accionista a un conocido tuyo, Ashmore Group PLC.



Hmmm interesante. Imagino que será de algún fondo que tengan por la zona y demás. Sigo teniendo a Ashmore en el punto de mira. Si la meto es de lo poco de servicios financieros que voy a llevar. Bancos tradicionales nada de nada. Ya me quite la idea de JP por calidad y de Sabadell por pelotazo.


----------



## clinadin (22 Jun 2020)

Chicos, disculpad que me meta en el hilo, pero he visto que tenéis en el radar a Signet, y simplemente me meto en vuestra conversación para que si operáis con degiro, tengáis en cuenta que han cambiado su política respecto a la reducción del 30 al 15% en las retenciones de los dividendos, limitando el listado de empresas al que se lo aplican, y que en principio (salvo que yo haya mirado mal) Signet no aparece en esa lista, por lo que si da dividendo, la retención que realizaría degiro sería del 30%.

Espero que os sirva lo comentado.

Saludos!


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jun 2020)

Buena info clinadin, estas son las cosas que hacen útil burbuja


----------



## desev (23 Jun 2020)

Pilladas Sabadell; 22/06 a 0,32

La clasifico como la inversión más arriesgada de la cartera. Pretendo tener un máximo del 15% de la cartera con niveles de riesgo alto y esta, de riesgo alto, es la primera orden que me ha saltado y entra en dicha categoría; supongo que no por casualidad sino que precisamente porque el riesgo está requetedescontado del precio.

Además como máximo ahora solo metería una aseguradora y hasta ahí las finanzas, todo lo demás preferiblemente industrial.

Originalmente la idea la idea del Sabadell la saqué de este hilo así que escribo en repetido agradecimiento a gordinflas por dicha idea.

También tengo vigiladas en mi excel entre las candidates a la cartera otras tres de las aquí desgranadas (gazprom & posco, cuyas ideas también vinieron de este hilo obviamente y renault), aunque por esperar a la mítica segunda caída y por solo gustarme dichas empresas a muy bajo precio por distintos motivos está difícil que entren a los precios que les tengo asignados por ahora.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Jun 2020)

Yo habría esperado más a Sabadell, pero eso es cada uno. Yo había pensado en 10 céntimos, pero creo que ni a ese precio entraría. Porque si consiguen que baje a 10 céntimos...es que le van a hacer un Popular


----------



## desev (23 Jun 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo habría esperado más a Sabadell, pero eso es cada uno. Yo había pensado en 10 céntimos, pero creo que ni a ese precio entraría. Porque si consiguen que baje a 10 céntimos...es que le van a hacer un Popular



Efectivamente, como bien indicas ahí está el problema de esperarla más baja, que si pierde los 20 céntimos es que está quebrada y probablemente evaluaría ahí si salirme porque habría pasado de ser un chicharro con buena contabilidad a un chicharro-chicharro.


----------



## gordinflas (23 Jun 2020)

Perdón por no actualizar más a menudo, la verdad es que no hay mucho que decir. Ahora he llegado a la fase "aburrida" de esto de invertir, lo de esperar que las cosas se pongan en su sitio (o se vayan a la mierda). Como quién espera que crezca la cosecha...

Decir que POSCO se me vendió a 38,5$ hace un par de días. FSK no se venden aunque ponga la orden limitada a 1,7$. Es lo que tiene comprar/vender en un mercado sin volumen. Por eso tampoco me atrevo a poner orden a mercado.

Y sí, Mongolian me parece un chollo. Lo mejor que he visto nunca. En 3/4 años, si no pasa nada raro, dará dividendos de más del 50% anual. Que cotiza a PER 0,5 REAL, por el amor de Dios. Ya sé que ahora en el subforo está de moda decir que los que compramos cosas raras por fundamentales pecamos de soberbia y de creer que nuestra opinión es más válida que la del resto del mercado... pues sí, oye. En otras empresas no lo tengo tan claro, pero en las carboneras, tanto esta como ARLP, estoy 100% convencido de que yo tengo razón y de que el mercado está equivocado.


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Jun 2020)

Gordinflas, la aseguradora UNUM que en una ocasion mencionaste que tal la ves ?


----------



## gordinflas (25 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas, la aseguradora UNUM que en una ocasion mencionaste que tal la ves ?



UNUM la tengo en el radar pero no me la he estudiado a fondo. Si vuelve a precios de marzo me la miro mejor...

Por cierto, menuda ostia se está metiendo el mercado americano estos días. Suerte que casi lo roté todo a HK y la cartera apenas ha sufrido, incluso ha subido un poco. Me gustaría decir que todo forma parte del plan, pero no. Estoy teniendo una suerte que no me merezco  Y antes de que alguien salte, todos los movimientos están registrados con fecha tanto en el mensaje principal como en el hilo...

Signet ya está por debajo de 10. Creo que si sigue para abajo voy a promediar a la baja con lo que me ha salido de vender POSCO. O eso o Mongolian Mining. Con la subidita de los últimos días me está costando ampliar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> UNUM la tengo en el radar pero no me la he estudiado a fondo. Si vuelve a precios de marzo me la miro mejor...
> 
> Por cierto, menuda ostia se está metiendo el mercado americano estos días. Suerte que casi lo roté todo a HK y la cartera apenas ha sufrido, incluso ha subido un poco. Me gustaría decir que todo forma parte del plan, pero no. Estoy teniendo una suerte que no me merezco  Y antes de que alguien salte, todos los movimientos están registrados con fecha tanto en el mensaje principal como en el hilo...
> 
> Signet ya está por debajo de 10. Creo que si sigue para abajo voy a promediar a la baja con lo que me ha salido de vender POSCO. O eso o Mongolian Mining. Con la subidita de los últimos días me está costando ampliar.




Sabes que hasta que el tito arriba no entre en Mongolian, no se dispara (en realidad sabes que pasara todo lo contrario. Amplia YA insensato!!!)


----------



## tramperoloco (25 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> UNUM la tengo en el radar pero no me la he estudiado a fondo. Si vuelve a precios de marzo me la miro mejor...
> 
> Por cierto, menuda ostia se está metiendo el mercado americano estos días. Suerte que casi lo roté todo a HK y la cartera apenas ha sufrido, incluso ha subido un poco. Me gustaría decir que todo forma parte del plan, pero no. Estoy teniendo una suerte que no me merezco  Y antes de que alguien salte, todos los movimientos están registrados con fecha tanto en el mensaje principal como en el hilo...
> 
> Signet ya está por debajo de 10. Creo que si sigue para abajo voy a promediar a la baja con lo que me ha salido de vender POSCO. O eso o Mongolian Mining. Con la subidita de los últimos días me está costando ampliar.



Antes de ponerla en el foro tienes que comprarla , cuando la pones aqui a los dos o 3 dias algunas empiezan a subir . Creo que te siguen los pasos alguna manilla sino grande al menos regulera.


----------



## gordinflas (25 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Antes de ponerla en el foro tienes que comprarla , cuando la pones aqui a los dos o 3 dias algunas empiezan a subir . Creo que te siguen los pasos alguna manilla sino grande al menos regulera.



Es algo que habíamos hablado arriba/abajo, GOLDGOD y demás. Es poner una empresa pequeñita en el foro y sube un 5/10%... Con las grandes no pasa, prueba de ello es Texhong.

Si realmente hay una mano grandecita en las sombras que se manifieste, que quiero curro y con esto del coronabicho no es tan fácil encontrarlo xD


----------



## aserejee (25 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Es algo que habíamos hablado arriba/abajo, GOLDGOD y demás. Es poner una empresa pequeñita en el foro y sube un 5/10%... Con las grandes no pasa, prueba de ello es Texhong.
> 
> Si realmente hay una mano grandecita en las sombras que se manifieste, que quiero curro y con esto del coronabicho no es tan fácil encontrarlo xD



Yo tb he pecado por las mongolian
Como soy nuevo y no me fiaba mucho puse una orden baja por si acaso
Y las tengo a 0,325 
De lejos la mejor que he comprado en junio
Así que gracias! 

Envoyé de mon VOG-L29 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## tramperoloco (26 Jun 2020)

jj.lizama dijo:


> Yo tb he pecado por las mongolian
> Como soy nuevo y no me fiaba mucho puse una orden baja por si acaso
> Y las tengo a 0,325
> De lejos la mejor que he comprado en junio
> ...



Bueno , pues luego si eso quedamos aqui para hacer la junta de accionistas .


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jun 2020)

A 25 centimos espera el tito arriba a las mongolas, y Signet a 6 pavos.

Cuando las pille ahí, no las suelto (a no ser qué hubiesen subido mucho y hablemos de una segunda cuarentena, pero precisamente imagino que las pillaré DURANTE la segunda cuarentena)


----------



## tramperoloco (26 Jun 2020)

Podrían ser cierres de cortos. Los hedge funds estában batiendo records en ese tipo de posiciones.


----------



## tramperoloco (26 Jun 2020)

Son dias convulsos con enormes rebalanceos de fondos de pensiones y con los hedge funds aprovechando esto junto a las bad news para lanzamiento masivo de posiciones cortas . pronto ademas resultados de q2 , aunque se supone que esto esta ya descontado . Creo que en una o dos semanas veremos su verdadera tendencia .


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Jun 2020)

Ya dije que mi gafe de no entrar no fallaba de cara a que se disparara jajajaja

Me alegro por todos los que entrasteis!


----------



## gordinflas (26 Jun 2020)

Joder con HK. Ni que lo hubiese hecho aposta.

Y menuda suerte con Mongolian también. Ya os digo que esto es un gigante nacional cotizando al precio que te debe costar un edificio normalito en el centro de Madrid o Barcelona, es una oportunidad histórica... ¿pero que suba justo ahora? Lo veo raro, raro. Por la tarde voy a investigar que cojones fue ese volumen de 5 millonacos de acciones. Espero que sea un institucional y no el típico pump&dump...


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Jun 2020)

Una gran cantidad de insiders de signet esta acumulando acciones desde primeros de junio . Ninguno ha vendido nada . No son gran cosa , signet pertenece casi en su totalidad a instituciones , pero me dice que su gente confia en el futuro de la empresa .


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jun 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 358769
> 
> 
> Una gran cantidad de insiders de signet esta acumulando acciones desde primeros de junio . Ninguno ha vendido nada . No son gran cosa , signet pertenece casi en su totalidad a instituciones , pero me dice que su gente confia en el futuro de la empresa .



Ojo que misma fecha y algunas misma cantidad de acciones, no vaya a ser que son pagos en acciones de la empresa...


----------



## Frostituto (27 Jun 2020)

Tremendo dominio tienes de los chicharros

Y vaya huevos, yo no podría llevar empresas así en cartera sin estar mirando como un enfermo sus noticias y cotizaciones a diario


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Jun 2020)

Hoy también ha estado movidita la minera mongola con un volumen de 2.5m. 3 veces superior a la media.


----------



## gordinflas (29 Jun 2020)

Si, es muy raro. O alguien con mucha pasta está intentando entrar a mercado o es que alguien intenta hacer un pump&dump...

Por cierto, he descubierto otra empresa interesante. Globaltrans Investment. Una empresa de trenes rusa. Esta no es un chicharro (no del todo). Cuando tenga tiempo hago el resumen y cuando se me vendan las FSK quizá entro...


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si, es muy raro. O alguien con mucha pasta está intentando entrar a mercado o es que alguien intenta hacer un pump&dump...
> 
> Por cierto, he descubierto otra empresa interesante. Globaltrans Investment. Una empresa de trenes rusa. Esta no es un chicharro (no del todo). Cuando tenga tiempo hago el resumen y cuando se me vendan las FSK quizá entro...



Le echaremos unos euros tambien a esta , me gustan sus numeros y sobretodo su dividendo . Veo que la tengo con IB en dolares .


----------



## gordinflas (29 Jun 2020)

Bueno, pues compradas las Globaltrans a 5,44$ con la pasta que tenía suelta de las POSCO que vendí hace unos días. No encajan mucho con la cartera, pero esto es cada vez se parece menos a una cartera suicida y esta mutando a una especie de cartera de valor con algunos chicharros sueltos. Y oye, el megadivi me encanta.

Mas tarde pongo el resumen...


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Jun 2020)

Pues servido de 1k de Globaltrans . Espero que el auditor chipriota sea mas eficiente que el aleman de Wirecard.


----------



## gordinflas (30 Jun 2020)

Pues he pillado una amigdalitis de caballo y estoy en la mierda. Tendré el hilo un pelín abandonado.

Por cierto, tengo otra empresa interesante en el radar. No puedo decir el nombre porque es bastante chicharril y el usuario que me la ha pasado no quiere que la haga pública y se dispare 

Tiene una tendencia muuuy bajista y le esperan un par de trimestres complicados, ya llegará. Yo voy a esperar a que se me ejecute la orden de venta de FSK (aún sigo esperando) y voy a entrar a mercado. Cuando sea posible hacerla pública lo voy a hacer...


----------



## BABY (2 Jul 2020)

Yo también la estoy siguiendo. Si la esperas a 6 compra a 8 y a 6 metes más. Es complicado tener paciencia. El FOMO es muy jodido.


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Jul 2020)

No sabia que ya habian salido los resultdos , 50 % las ventas ? , pues imagino que los demas pensaran lo que yo, mejor de lo esperado.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> No sabia que ya habian salido los resultdos , 50 % las ventas ? , pues imagino que los demas pensaran lo que yo, mejor de lo esperado.



Yep, justo estaba pensando esto. ¿Una tienda de joyas ha conseguido vender un 50% en pleno apocalipsis bichero? Recordad como estaban las calles en marzo-abril... 

No me he mirado los resultados, pero estoy seguro de que casi todo debe venir del online o de dinero que reciben de pagos a plazos justo ahora... Y aun así me parece brutal para ser una tienda de joyas. Que recordemos que estos venden oro y diamantes, no la bijutería de plástico mierdero que tan de moda está en países tercermundistas como el nuestro. Estas cosas no se suelen comprar por Internet, la gente quiere ver y tocar un anillo de 500 leuros antes de comprarlo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Jul 2020)

Ojo que no sacaron nada nuevo que yo sepa los de Signet. El 10Q es el documento detallado por exigencias regulatorias de los resultados ya presentados el 9 de Junio. Por tanto no hay nada que vaya a mover la cotización ahí, porque el 90% de la info del informe ya se conocía desde el 9 de Junio


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Yep, justo estaba pensando esto. ¿Una tienda de joyas ha conseguido vender un 50% en pleno apocalipsis bichero? Recordad como estaban las calles en marzo-abril...
> 
> No me he mirado los resultados, pero estoy seguro de que casi todo debe venir del online o de dinero que reciben de pagos a plazos justo ahora... Y aun así me parece brutal para ser una tienda de joyas. Que recordemos que estos venden oro y diamantes, no la bijutería de plástico mierdero que tan de moda está en países tercermundistas como el nuestro. Estas cosas no se suelen comprar por Internet, la gente quiere ver y tocar un anillo de 500 leuros antes de comprarlo.



Me gusta bastante esta empresa , se estan poniendo las pilas . Van a cerrar alrededor del 10% de las tiendas menos rentables y dar un papel mas importante a la venta en linea y ofreciendo servicios adicionales.
Jewelry retailers learning how to ring up sales online
As Jewelry Shopping Moves Online, Spenders Get Digital Hand-Holding - BNN Bloomberg
3 Great Jewelry Stocks to Add Some Bling to Your Trading


----------



## gordinflas (3 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Me gusta bastante esta empresa , se estan poniendo las pilas . Van a cerrar alrededor del 10% de las tiendas menos rentables y dar un papel mas importante a la venta en linea y ofreciendo servicios adicionales.
> 
> As Jewelry Shopping Moves Online, Spenders Get Digital Hand-Holding - BNN Bloomberg



Es que quizá es porque casi todo lo que hemos sacado en el hilo son chicharros de sectores rarunos, pero esta empresa en realidad es la cadena de joyerías más grande del mundo. No es como la mina mongola o los campos de naranjos chinos, si viviesemos en Estados Unidos la veríamos como ahora vemos a los Tous (o la cadena de joyerías española que sea, las joyas no son lo mío).

Cotiza a precios de chicharro por el apocalipsis de la tienda física y porque tuvo un 2018-2019 "malos" que en realidad no lo eran tanto. Solo hicieron unos ajustes al balance para hacerlo más conservador y les salieron pérdidas contables, pero seguía entrando pasta. Su punto flojo era la venta en línea y parece que lo están solucionando. Y esos resultados... ya les gustaría a muchas tiendas haber ingresado un 50% de lo habitual durante los meses del bicho.


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Jul 2020)

Alemania aprueba histórica ley para eliminación gradual del carbón e impulsa eólica, solar y autos eléctricos

El Carbon en paises de primera tienen un futuro chungo. A base de subvenciones se pueden permitir el lujo de tener electricidad ecologica o simplemente pagar el sobrecosto.
Muy bien debe de estar de numeros una empresa minera de carbon en occidente para que le meta unos euros.
Hay fondos de inversion bajos en carbono o "neutros" . Se esta convirtiendo como el "bio-" o "eco-" en la alimentacion.


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Jul 2020)

Sinceramente no creo que mejore a mongolian por el lado del upside, y a arlp por el lado de ser totalmente predecible. 

Si quieres más riesgo pero un upside brutal, carbón mongol. Si quieres menos upside (aún así un X5 con la gorra dejándola ahí unos AÑOS) ponte en manos de Joe Craft (ARLP)


----------



## gordinflas (4 Jul 2020)

Voy a volver en unos días. Se me han mezclado varias cosas: no se me venden las FSK, la cartera está lateral, he pillado unas anginas de tres pares de narices... 

Pero bueno, tengo varias empresas en el radar (de Asia, para variar). Algunas de parte de mi informador de la otra vez, así que no las voy a poder compartir hasta que el tío me de permiso. Otras si que puedo, pero prefiero acabar el tochazo de Glpbaltrans que tengo pendiente.

Y bueno, tambien me he fijado en el Porsche Holding. Ojo, no confundir con la marca de coches. Aunque estén relacionados no son lo mismo. La idea se parece mucho a la de Renault... Ya os voy a contar también.


----------



## tramperoloco (5 Jul 2020)

Haces bien , si ganan los democratas su futuro es menos halagueño.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Jul 2020)

Yo ARLP la cargo de minimos de marzo o por debajo y Mongolian a 0.3 o así. Ambas presentarán malos resultados en Q2 por distintas razones, así que no sería raro verlas a esos precios


----------



## desev (5 Jul 2020)

Yo el cálculo que he hecho ha sido fijarme en las casa de apuestas, que son el mejor termómetro de las elecciones usanas.

De media, por cada 2 pavos apostados por Trump, the devuelven si gana los dos pavos y te dan otros 3. Y al revés con Biden.

Teniendo en cuenta que ARLP pasa a valer casi 0 si gana Biden, las acciones de ARLP deberían pasar a valer 8,5$ de ganar Trump solo para reflejar unas ganacias equivalentes a apostar por él o en su contra.

Sin embargo es harto dudoso que diesen ese salto. Además, ARLP tiene otros muchos problemas que ya habéis explicado.

Mi conclusión es que no está descontado el riesgo de descalabro lo suficiente, debería estar a precio de chicharro-chicharro...

Me mola, pero si no van a descontar el riesgo, me espero al día siguiente a las presidenciales en caso de que haya ganado.


----------



## gordinflas (5 Jul 2020)

La cosa de ARLP es que incluso si gana Biden (que lo dudo seriamente, aunque las encuestas salgan a su favor) también tendríamos que tener en cuenta los estados en los que opera, que me da que son bastante republicanos.

A eso sumadle que Joe Craft está haciendo la transición a cambiar a gas natural. Si incluso en Alemania, el país más anti-carbón del mundo, no lo van a quitar hasta 2036... me da que a la empresa le queda cuerda para rato. Si no es subiendo la cotización será con divis. Eso si sale bien, claro. Que no olvidemos que es una minera de carbón en el siglo XXI.

Por cierto gente, tengo una idea para dar un poco de vidilla al hilo. Por lo general no me gusta ir mirando los informes trimestrales de las empresas que compro, me gusta dejarlas correr y no preocuparme demasiado. Peeero si en algún momento me veo apurado porque no hay nada que comentar puedo comentar alguna empresa que hayan sacado resultados y que interese... Por lo que veo las que llaman más la atención del foro son las mineras y las que menos las microcaps asiáticas, así que eso.

EDITO: Y antes de que se me olvide, Sylvania Platinum (la había comentado hace un par de meses) se está poniendo a muy buen precio. Es una minera muy interesante de Sudáfrica de platino, paladio y rodio. Si alguien busca mineras de metales preciosos como refugio quizá le interese...


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> La cosa de ARLP es que incluso si gana Biden (que lo dudo seriamente, aunque las encuestas salgan a su favor) también tendríamos que tener en cuenta los estados en los que opera, que me da que son bastante republicanos.
> 
> A eso sumadle que Joe Craft está haciendo la transición a canviar a gas natural. Si incluso en Alemania, el país más anti-carbón del mundo, no lo van a quitar hasta 2036... me da que a la empresa le queda cuerda para rato. Si no es subiendo la cotización será con divis. Eso si sale bien, claro. Que no olvidemos que es una minera de carbón en el siglo XXI.
> 
> ...



Bueno como Sylvania es Una que hemos hablado mucho entre gordi y yo, pongo lo que yo pienso. Es una empresa que a mí me parece que tiene mucho potencial. Cual es el problema:
Hay tres cosas que en mi opinión pueden mover sus ingresos y beneficios este trimestre: 1. Su nivel de producción. 2. El precio medio de los metales producidos y 3. El cambio dólar/ZAR

Respecto a 1. La.guidance era de 74 a 76 mil onzas. Por culpa del bicho han bajado la guidance a 68 mil. Contando que en los tres primeros trimestres (su año fiscal acaba en Junio) han sacado 63.030 onzas, nos da que en este trimestre último sacarían apenas 5.000, cuando en el anterior sacaron 20.000. bajada por tanto del 75%, una barbaridad 

2. El basket Price. Según mis cálculos del precio medio mensual de los.metales que extrae (platino, paladio y rodio principalmente) y en función del peso que tiene cada uno en la extracción, me da una bajada en el precio medio total del 18%.

3. El cambio de divisa. El problema de Sylvania es que tienen mucho cash sano en ZAR. Por tanto si el ZAR se devalúa respecto al dólar están jodidos. Lo único que no tengo claro es como meter esto en los cálculos, porque no sé si afecta más a los beneficios del trimestre o especialmente al balance y la pasta que tienen ahorrada (no olvidemos que está empresa tiene cero deuda y mucha caja). Probablemente afecta a ambas. En cualquier caso el ZAR se ha devaluado de abril a Junio un 17% aprox, comparado con el trimestre anterior.

Si echáis cuentas, la bajada en ingresos en este trimestre debería ser enorme. En dólares podría llegar a un 75% menos quizás más abajo incluso. 

Por tanto la.ñogica.me.dice que los resultados del trimestre van a ser muy malos, y que lo otro (resultados de los otros tres trimestres hasta cerrar el año) está plenamente descontado por el mercado, porque son datos públicos de los resultados que se saben hace meses.

Así que en base a eso y mi forma de invertir, voy a esperar a que presenten antes de entrar, a no ser que se ponga en mínimos de marzo en las próximas semanas (27 peniques o así). Quizás como hablaba con gordi, los resultados son malos y aún así el mercado piensa que no son tan malos y sube. Quizás me equivoco por completo en mis estimaciones. En cualquier caso mejor equivocarse no entrando y que algo suba a equivocarse entrando en algo y que baje a fuego.

Pido perdon por el tocho y por el retraso si hace falta jajajajA


----------



## tramperoloco (6 Jul 2020)

Madre mia Mongolian Mining, creo que voy a darles boleto para recomprarlas luego . Como lo haga seguro que siguen subiendo.


----------



## Tio1saM (6 Jul 2020)

Hola, hay algo que no acabo de entender con Mongolian Mining, tras leeros y tal me pareció una buena idea al ver que los numeros no estan mal a pesar a de la deuda que llevan unos años ganando dinero y pagando deuda a ritmos normales y el Per estar tan jodidamente bajo y pille acciones con Degiro (ya tenía cuenta) de esta empresa. La cosa es que la bolsa de Hong kong no me la muestra como las demás y a pesar de la subida que ha pegado a mi me sale como si hubiera bajado no subido. ¿Sabeis a que puede deberse? Quizá vaya a con un gran retraso a la hora de mostrarme esta info.


----------



## tramperoloco (6 Jul 2020)

A Globaltrans le ha durado poco la fiesta . 0975 liquidada a 0.50 con mas de 20% de beneficio . A esperar a que amainen las aguas para volverle a entrar.




Tio1saM dijo:


> Hola, hay algo que no acabo de entender con Mongolian Mining, tras leeros y tal me pareció una buena idea al ver que los numeros no estan mal a pesar a de la deuda que llevan unos años ganando dinero y pagando deuda a ritmos normales y el Per estar tan jodidamente bajo y pille acciones con Degiro (ya tenía cuenta) de esta empresa. La cosa es que la bolsa de Hong kong no me la muestra como las demás y a pesar de la subida que ha pegado a mi me sale como si hubiera bajado no subido. ¿Sabeis a que puede deberse? Quizá vaya a con un gran retraso a la hora de mostrarme esta info.



A ver si te han dado gato por liebre , digo por Mongolian Mining . Comprueba si es 0975.HK o simplemente 975.
Edito. Yo tengo IB pero tambien Degiro aunque no lo uso , me he metido en este y la verdad es que no da ninguna informacion , grafica ni nada.
Aqui puedes consultarla.

Precio, cotización, historial y noticias de acciones de MONGOL MINING (0975.HK) - Yahoo Finanzas


----------



## Tio1saM (6 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> A Globaltrans le ha durado poco la fiesta . 0975 liquidada a 0.50 con mas de 20% de beneficio . A esperar a que amainen las aguas para volverle a entrar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hola y gracias por responder, yo diría que si lo es, pero igual me estoy perdiendo algo.


----------



## aserejee (6 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> A Globaltrans le ha durado poco la fiesta . 0975 liquidada a 0.50 con mas de 20% de beneficio . A esperar a que amainen las aguas para volverle a entrar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



a mi me pasa igual con todas las de HK desde hace un par de semanas, asumi que era un problema de Degiro. (se actualiza el valor solo al cierre y no se ve la grafica)


----------



## aserejee (6 Jul 2020)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Hola y gracias por responder, yo diría que si lo es, pero igual me estoy perdiendo algo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 366881



igual que a mi pero en tu cartera veras el precio con el precio del cierre de hoy (0,5)


----------



## tramperoloco (6 Jul 2020)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Hola y gracias por responder, yo diría que si lo es, pero igual me estoy perdiendo algo.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 366881



Correcto , suele ser normal con empresas o mercados rarunos . Con IB a veces tampoco recibo la informacion instantanea , sobretodo en ciertos momentos "calientes" del mercado.


----------



## Tio1saM (6 Jul 2020)

aserejee dijo:


> igual que a mi pero en tu cartera veras el precio con el precio del cierre de hoy (0,5)



Vale, no se es raro porque en el movil me sale bien que acabo de mirar, pero en el ordenador no, será problema de la aplicación o eso espero. Gracias.


----------



## desev (6 Jul 2020)

Le he estado echando horas y sigo sin ver ARLP por más que quiero enamorarme de ella; en usa ya en 2019 cayó un 18% el consumo de carbón en un solo año, y lleva en caída libre desde 2007 y lo que le queda...


----------



## tramperoloco (6 Jul 2020)

desev dijo:


> Le he estado echando horas y sigo sin ver ARLP por más que quiero enamorarme de ella; en usa ya en 2019 cayó un 18% el consumo de carbón en un solo año, y lleva en caída libre desde 2007 y lo que le queda...



A mi me pasa igual , no me llega a convencer . Yo a esa no le he entrado . Si se pone a precios de marzo lo mismo si le echo unos euros.


----------



## gordinflas (6 Jul 2020)

Sobre Degiro y Mongolian... Sí, es la operativa de Degiro en tiempo real, que es una puta mierda. Los problemas suelen estar en acciones de empresas asiáticas y en chicharros que no sigue nadie. A veces no hace falta ni que sean pequeños, Globaltrans es una empresa mediana tirando a grande y le pasa lo mismo.

Hablando de Globaltrans, aún no había colgado el resumen. Quizá ya es hora de que lo haga. Se trata de una empresa ferroviaria de Rusia. Su modelo de negocio se trata básicamente de operar vagones de tren desde fábricas, minas, extracciones petroleras hacia el centro logístico de turno. Su mercado es principalmente Rusia, Bielorrusia, Ucrania y Kazajistán. También tienen algo en Estonia, si no recuerdo mal. Tienen aproximadamente 70000 vagones, un 7,8% del total de cuota de mercado de Rusia. Son la segunda empresa más grande del sector detrás de Russian Railways, empresa pública heredera de la era soviética. También tienen unas pocas locomotoras en propiedad por si las moscas. Estas son sus rutas:




Transportan principalmente acero, petróleo y derivados y carbón. Sus clientes son las principales empresas rusas de estos sectores: Rosneft, Gazprom Neft, MMK, Severstal, Evraz, Metalloinvest... Imagino que la mayoría os deben sonar. Tienen relaciones a largo plazo con ellas, pero los contratos solo son de unos 3-5 años. Eso es por temas de cambios de divisas y potencial inflación del rublo.

Los ratios muy buenos, aunque a estas alturas creo que no hace falta ni que lo diga. Márgenes operativos del 30%, PER 3-4, divi del 20%... Sí, divi del 20%. En 5 años recuperas la inversión solo con los dividendos. Porque esa es otra, no hay doble retención por los divis. La empresa está domiciliada en Chipre y allí el impuesto sobre los dividendos es del 0%.

Los riesgos son los típicos. Terrorismo, infraestructuras ferroviarias de mierda, riesgo moneda, incremento de los precios del mantenimiento de los vagones, sanciones de Occidente a Rusia... No es una inversión sin riesgo, pero tampoco es una empresa más arriesgada de lo normal.

Y la pregunta del millón: ¿por qué cotiza tan barata? Bueno, es combinación de muchas cosas. Negocio aburrido, poco conocido, con una estructura empresarial bastante rara (opera en países del este, está domiciliada en Chipre y cotiza en Londres), mucha exposición al mercado ruso, muy poco seguida, muy poco volumen... A esta no le veo mucho riesgo. La veo como una empresa normalita tirando a buena cotizando a precio de chicharro en quiebra. 

Y como bonus, tienen un informe anual muy fácil de leer. Todo muy visual y fácil de entender. Por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## tramperoloco (6 Jul 2020)

Estoy haciendo trading con todas las llevo para largo , como no hay miedo de quedarse pillado ...
Algunas las he comprado/vendido 20 veces . Con la operacion de la Mongola no las tengo todas conmigo , es un mercado diferente , sin resistencias ni soportes . Ahi he ido a ciegas , basicamente por instinto , Veremos si no sigue subiendo y subiendo .


----------



## tramperoloco (6 Jul 2020)

Te van a dar mas alegrias las empresas de Gordiflas que tus Paypal y lo sabes 
Le he puesto orden de compra a 0.4 de nuevo. A ver cuando se le pasa la euforia a estos chinos .


----------



## Serpe1 (6 Jul 2020)

Como ven JNJ, las demandas por su talc no afectó mucho a su valor


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Jul 2020)

Serpe1 dijo:


> Como ven JNJ, las demandas por su talc no afectó mucho a su valor



JNJ y cartera kamikace, es como ir a un puticlub a pedir un Big Mac....


----------



## MagicTaly (6 Jul 2020)

Yo voy a aumentar mi posición en GlobalTrans, tras leerme el informe anual y ver la caída que es simple y llanamente por el covid, esto se amortiza rápido.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Jul 2020)

Joder veo que todos miramos.cosas.muy parecidas. A MOMO la tenemos unos cuantos en el radar


----------



## gordinflas (7 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder veo que todos miramos.cosas.muy parecidas. A MOMO la tenemos unos cuantos en el radar



Me lo has quitado de la boca. Increíble que sin hablarlo entre nosotros la mayoría de gente que sigue este hilo estemos mirando cosas parecidas. Momo no me encaja en ninguna de las carteras que tengo, no es ni deep value ni tampoco largoplacista; pero te la miras y... ¿¿¿tecnológica a precios de cíclica mediocre??? Con el caveat de ser china, claro (arriba ya lo sabe, pero para los otros a mi esto me molesta muchísimo, confío mil veces más en una empresa rusa que en una china).

Para que luego la gente crea que la única forma de invertir en tecnología es comprando las americanas burbujeadas...


----------



## tramperoloco (7 Jul 2020)

Que os parecen Quadian , PPDAI Group y Mix telemats para echarle unos euros a alguna de esas ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Que os parecen Quadian , PPDAI Group y Mix telemats para echarle unos euros a alguna de esas ?



Cuéntanos un poco de ellas, porqué te gustan y demás


----------



## tramperoloco (7 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuéntanos un poco de ellas, porqué te gustan y demás



No tengo ni idea de a que se dedican , simplemente estaban en el sector "software y tecnologia" de una lista que obtuve al configurar ciertos parametros como margenes netos, deuda y per. Era por si os interesaba echarles un ojo .Personalmente prefiero sectores con activos que se puedan palpar , si estos van a pique no me dejan ni un tornillo.
Pero ya te digo , si tienen buenos numeros como si se dedican a la cria y doma del caracol en cautividad.


----------



## aserejee (7 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, voy liquidando cosas de mi lista personal. Quién me iba a decir que iba a estar tan atareado ahora que la empresa en la que trabajaba ha cerrado para siempre. Todo lo que no he hecho en años se me acumula ahora.
> 
> Al grano. Tengo empresa sustituta: *Medialink*. Ya había hablado de ella hace unos meses en otro hilo. Pongo orden limitada a 0'118HKD, hoy por la noche seguramente me entrará.
> 
> ...



No se si has vuelto a mirar los números pero ya tienen en su página el informe anual (último mes del año marzo 2020).

Ha caído bien desde que lo publicaron, de 0,133 a menos de 0,105 hoy

Medialink


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2020)

Tiene buena pinta, pero el tema chino no me convence tanto. Tengo que tratar de ver el interés al que dan los.prestamos y el interés al que se financian, porque la.morosidad la tienen bastante alta, en el último trimestre parecen que tenían impagos en distintos niveles de más del 12% de todos los préstamos


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2020)

Hay que descubrir cómo de reales son sus cuentas para ver cómo de chollo es esto. Pinta bien, pero hay que picar piedra aun


----------



## tramperoloco (7 Jul 2020)

Gordinflas , Sylvania , fue decirlo aqui y al dia siguiente empezar a subir . Por eso te lo dije por privado por si querias echarle tu y la peña antes. Porque esto ya es mucha casualidad .

Mano regulera ,desde aqui te invocamos, manifiestate .
Y ya de paso metele unos dolares a Medialink que es muy buena empresa y está de saldo , que parece que esa se te ha pasado.


----------



## gordinflas (7 Jul 2020)

¡Mano regulera, si estás ahí, quiero un curro! Que con el bicho mi ex-empresa se ha ido a la mierda y no quiero vivir de paguitas para siempre... Y tampoco tengo tantos ahorros como para vivir de la inversión.

Soy psicólogo de formación / profesión e inversor pacodemier de afición. Lo de invertir no se me da tan mal, para prueba este hilo. Acepto curro de las dos cosas, aunque si es necesario hago de lo que sea (menos prostituirme, traficar drogas y cosas así, ya nos entendemos )


----------



## tramperoloco (7 Jul 2020)

Bueno , esas me dan igual , como estan siempre sube y baja estoy de trading con ellas , las he comprado y vendido mas de 20 veces. Como quieran revisarme la declaracion de la renta el año proximo que se echen talega .
De hecho ya mismo esta en los 9 euros.


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¡Mano regulera, si estás ahí, quiero un curro! Que con el bicho mi ex-empresa se ha ido a la mierda y no quiero vivir de paguitas para siempre... Y tampoco tengo tantos ahorros como para vivir de la inversión.
> 
> Soy psicólogo de formación / profesión e inversor pacodemier de afición. Lo de invertir no se me da tan mal, para prueba este hilo. *Acepto curro de las dos cosas, aunque si es necesario hago de lo que sea (menos prostituirme, traficar drogas y cosas así*, ya nos entendemos )



Evidentemente es un rico y puede elegir, asi que yo si acepto trabajos como prostituto, traficante de drogas y cosas asi, sobre todo de cosas asi.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas , Sylvania , fue decirlo aqui y al dia siguiente empezar a subir . Por eso te lo dije por privado por si querias echarle tu y la peña antes. Porque esto ya es mucha casualidad .
> 
> Mano regulera ,desde aqui te invocamos, manifiestate .
> Y ya de paso metele unos dolares a Medialink que es muy buena empresa y está de saldo , que parece que esa se te ha pasado.




Pues ojo no se haya adelantado alguien en Sylvania. La logica dice que la produccion, el precio medio de los metales que extrae y el cambio dolar/ZAR van en su contra...lo normal seria que los resultados fueran peores (bastante) que en el trimestre anterior (digo trimestre, porque en este trimestre acaban su ano natural tambien, asi que no me venga ningun paco comparandome ano a ano). Si que es verdad que Sylvania iba bajando sin parar desde los 50 peniques, tiene que tomar un poco de aire que tampoco puede bajar 30 sesiones seguidas.


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Jul 2020)

En Sylvania hubo cambio de CEO en febrero. El anterior , Terry MCConnachie , estuvo en el cargo desde el 2011 y vendio sus mas de 5M de acciones en abril . Fundo la minera de ferrocromo Merafe Resources . El actual CEO es el antiguo director general de la compañia , johannes jacobus Prinsloo , tiene bastantes acciones tambien y no me figura que haya vendido.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jul 2020)

Si no digo que la gestionen mal, digo que hay tres cosas externas que mueven su facturación, y en este trimestre en particular, las tres estan en su contra (respecto al trimestre anterior)


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Jul 2020)

Pegara zurriagazo al llegar a los 2.10 ?


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jul 2020)

Bueno, hoy es un día movidito.

¡Por fin se me han vendido las FSK! A 1,7$. Las compré a 1,75$ pero me dieron dividendo, así que salgo ganando ligeramente. Por cierto, los divis los incluyo en el apartado de liquidez cuando actualizo el mensaje principal. Las vendo no porque me parezcan mala inversión, de hecho sigo pensando que son una muy buena opción para estabilizar el riesgo de la cartera; pero me falta liquidez y no me gusta nada lo de que sus principales clientes sean a la vez sus principales accionistas.

Esto me deja con unos 2000 euros sueltos. Eran para Mongolian... antes de que se disparase, claro. De momento los voy a mantener en líquido a la expectativa de que algunas de las empresas de mi "informador" bajen de precio para que el tío entre y me dé permiso para comprarlas y compartirlas jajajajaja

Pongo orden de venta en Mazda a 700 yenes. Me sigue gustando, pero Porsche Holding (no confundir con la marca de coches Porsche, están relacionados pero no son lo mismo) me parece que tiene la misma seguridad que Mazda en temas de balance y está casi igual de barata que Renault. Cuando se venda Mazda hago rotación + resumen de Porsche, que es una idea interesante.

Por cierto, me encanta que vayan saliendo tecnológicas en el hilo. Es una buena ostia a los bocachanclas que últimamente se ven por el subforo. Ya sabéis, los de "Amazon / Apple / Tesla no se pueden medir por PER, el PER es una medida para pollaviejas y no se puede comprar tecnología barata por ratios tradicionales" cuando a su lado hay otras empresas tecnológicas baratísimas con el mismo crecimiento o incluso superior. Los de las MOMOs, Huamis, Alibabas y demás les estáis pasando la mano por la cara.


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Jul 2020)

Yo tambien voy para largo con casi todas las que compro pero eso no quita que las venda en subidas y las vuelva a comprar en bajadas , hoy he comprado signet a 9.85 y la he vendido un tercio a 10.3 y otra 10.45 y el otro me lo guardo por si a caso ,
Las asiaticas va cada una a su ritmo , pero de esta yo creo que tiene que corregir hasta 1.75 . Pero no me hagas mucho y menos con las asiaticas. De todas formas seria una correccion por la subida tan fuerte que ha tenido antes. 


gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, hoy es un día movidito.
> 
> ¡Por fin se me han vendido las FSK! A 1,7$. Las compré a 1,75$ pero me dieron dividendo, así que salgo ganando ligeramente. Por cierto, los divis los incluyo en el apartado de liquidez cuando actualizo el mensaje principal. Las vendo no porque me parezcan mala inversión, de hecho sigo pensando que son una muy buena opción para estabilizar el riesgo de la cartera; pero me falta liquidez y no me gusta nada lo de que sus principales clientes sean a la vez sus principales accionistas.
> 
> ...



Gordiflas , que Mazda esta a 648 yenes , que no te engañen


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo tambien voy para largo con casi todas las que compro pero eso no quita que las venda en subidas y las vuelva a comprar en bajadas , hoy he comprado signet a 9.85 y la he vendido un tercio a 10.3 y otra 10.45 y el otro me lo guardo por si a caso ,
> Las asiaticas va cada una a su ritmo , pero de esta yo creo que tiene que corregir hasta 1.75 .
> 
> 
> Gordiflas , que Mazda esta a 648 yenes , que no te engañen



Ya ya, es orden de venta limitada jejejejeje

Ahora lo edito en el mensaje xD


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Jul 2020)

Ah perdona , se me va la olla, pensaba que lo que ibas es a comprar mas.


----------



## 199i (10 Jul 2020)

Alguien estima qué esta pasando con Hoegh?


----------



## gordinflas (10 Jul 2020)

199i dijo:


> Alguien estima qué esta pasando con Hoegh?



Sector odiado + baja demanda de gas por el COVID y la nueva crisis. Súmale los miedos a que la empresa colapse por su deuda. Poco más. Es un sector muy simple. 

-----

Por cierto, hoy tengo más movimiento. Ya sé donde voy a meter los 2000 y pico euros que tenía líquidos. He encontrado una empresa del sector agroalimentario ucraniana (sí, parece que todo lo que encuentro barato es en Europa del este o en Asia). Se llama *MHP*. Cotiza en Londres. Produce de todo: trigo, semillas de girasol, soja, huevos, carne de cerdo, de pollo...

El negocio se divide básicamente en la parte de productos animales (67% de sus ingresos), grano (13%) y otros productos, como por ejemplo biocombustibles o embutidos (6%). El 13% restante es de su filial semi-independiente "Perutnina Ptuj", que es la principal empresa de procesamiento de carne del sudeste europeo. Esto es como Globaltrans, no estamos hablando de un chicharro. Es una empresa "seria" (o al menos grande) en un mercado olvidado.





La mayoría de su negocio se dedica a la exportación, dedicándose solo un 40% al mercado local. Todo va a Europa, no exportan nada a Rusia. Imagino que por eso cotizan en Londres.

Y ahora la parte de los ratios. Ya os sabéis la coletilla: PER (2019) 2'6, P/B 0'5, *márgenes operativos del 20-30%*... Si Globaltrans era una empresa decente cotizando a precios de escándalo, esta es una empresa buena cotizando a precios de quiebra. Los supermárgenes son porque están muy integrados verticalmente. Casi lo controlan todo desde el campo hasta la tienda. Por ejemplo, aprovechan los restos de las cosechas para hacer biocombustible, que a la vez lo usan para dar energía a sus plantas de procesamiento. Pasa algo parecido en muchas empresas rusas. Quién nos iba a decir que la economía planificada soviética nos iba a dar empresas tan buenas... Milton Friedman debe estar retorciéndose en su tumba.

Ah bueno, y el divi el año pasado fue del 4% pero normalizado sería alrededor del 10%. El año pasado lo bajaron porque hicieron una adquisición que subió su valor contable neto casi un 50%, pero fue algo excepcional. Llevaban dando 0,7$ por acción desde (al menos) el 2014.

Riesgos:


Estamos hablando de Ucrania, por el amor de Dios. Rusia es un paraíso al lado de esto. Desde la guerra hasta la inflación galopante pasando por tensiones internas...
Fluctuaciones en precios del grano y la carne.
Malas cosechas por temas metereologicos.
Gripe aviar, gripe porcina y todas las enfermedades relacionadas con el ganado.

Y sobre el tema coronabichero. No se les ve muy preocupados. Ellos identifican 3 potenciales riesgos asociados al bicho:

1. Incapacitación temporal, permanente o muerte de personal imprescindible para la compañía (sí, te lo ponen así de directo, incluyendo lo de las muertes)
2. Reducción de exportaciones y flujos de compra / venta por cierre de fronteras, cuarentenas y demás
3. Crisis económica y colapso del sistema bancario asociado, afectando a su infraestructura de pagos

En la 1 dicen que de momento tienen el mismo absentismo de siempre y que no se ha puesto nadie importante enfermo. También dicen que tienen planes de contingencia y de sucesión por si pasa algo. En la 2 dicen que lo que han perdido en exportaciones por cuarentenas lo han ganado con ventas locales de gente acumulando comida. También dicen que al estar tan integrados verticalmente no hay muchos problemas con proveedores. En la 3 dicen que tienen contactos con varios bancos de varios países por si las cosas se ponen chungas.

Esta es de esas que es tan buena y tan barata que te preguntas si puede ser un fraude, pero luego ves el país del que proviene y se te pasa. Pero bueno, por si acaso alguien duda sus auditores son Deloitte y reparten mucho dividendo (la prueba del algodón anti-fraude).

Yo meto orden limitada a 6,55$. Ya entrará, supongo.


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Jul 2020)

yo no tendria tanta prisa, hoy tienen un volumen ridiculo , globaltrans , la mina mongola ,...igual . Tiene pinta de bajada .


----------



## aserejee (10 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sector odiado + baja demanda de gas por el COVID y la nueva crisis. Súmale los miedos a que la empresa colapse por su deuda. Poco más. Es un sector muy simple.
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



De mi mujer ucraniana
Empresa líder en Ucrania en lo suyo. 
Yo : si vuelve a mínimos cojo y hacemos junta en el foro, pero a los precios de esta semana no me atrevo.
Suerte!


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Jul 2020)

Yo de esa creo que voy a pasar de momento , esta como parar venderlas por una precisa . quizas podriamos manipularla para bajerle el precio mandando una serie de ordenes periodicas decrecientes . Pero claro, Para eso hace falta que haya gente interesada en venderla .


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Jul 2020)

Bueno , pues confirmada la existencia de esa manilla grande que te sigue Gordinflas , y desde aqui decirle que lo que ha hecho en estas , lo haga en MHP pero antes a la inversa de cara a bajar el precio del modo que le he indicado, o de cualquier otro modo que considere, que de eso seguro tiene mas experiencia que yo . Y aqui os dejo su firma.









Mercados diferentes , dias diferentes , pump&dump , asi que si quereis comprar , esperad , que esta terminando de venderlas que creo que se va de vacaciones , pronto estaran mas baratas , acordaos de medialink.


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Jul 2020)

Que no lo decia por ti , si te comias los gaps de las manos grandes , aunque es cierto que me diste la idea.

por cierto, de Globaltrans , para traducir clickeo derecho del raton y le dais a traducir.
Программа buyback Globaltrans может поддержать котировки акций группы - Атон


----------



## gordinflas (12 Jul 2020)

No hay nada que me ponga más contento que la empresa recomprando acciones en pleno apocalipsis bichero. Te están diciendo que no solo te van a seguir repartiendo dividendo sino que además te recompran acciones. Creo que con esta hemos encontrado oro. Que no os sorprenda si amplío posición.

Y ahora que digo esto. Ayer por la noche le estuve dando vueltas a como seguir con la cartera y hoy he visto que en Lérida ya han empezado a encerrar a la gente. Otra vez. De todos los escenarios que contemplaba nunca me hubiera imaginado que tuvieran los santos cojones de volver a encerrar a la gente. Antes pensaba que dejarían morir a todo el mundo y colapsarían hospitales antes de volver a paralizar la economía. Esta situación (segundo confinamiento) no me gusta nada y estoy seguro de que va a destruir sectores enteros. No sé si se va a acabar cumpliendo, pero habiendo tantas empresas baratas de sectores a los que el bicho solo les afecta de forma tangencial... pues hombre, quizá me replanteo la estrategia ahora que el mercado aún no está reaccionando al potencial segundo confinamiento.

Voy a quitarme un paquete de acciones del Sabadell y todo lo de Renault, Sansei, Mazda y ARLP. Sabadell y Renault porque con su estructura de deuda dudo que puedan sobrevivir a una segunda oleada + confinamiento. Sansei porque no veo que los parques de atracciones salgan muy bien de la crisis. Mazda porque ya planeaba rotarla por Porsche. ARLP porque me obligan los de Degiro.

¿Creo que estas empresas sean malas inversiónes? NO. En absoluto. Creo que el ratio riesgo / recompensa está muy a su favor. ¿Creo que hay otras que quizá sean más interesantes ante un potencial escenario de segunda oleada van a rendir mejor? SÍ. ¿Puede que me pierda toda la subida cuando se recuperen? También. 

Los precios de salida aún me los tengo que pensar. Supongo que en Sabadell será entre 0,30 y 0,35 y en Renault entre 24 y 20. Mazda serán 700. En ARLP me conformo con que llegue a los 4 dólares a los que la compré. Si no llega antes de diciembre pues mala suerte, la venderé a mercado y a tomar por culo. En Sansei ni idea, me lo tengo que pensar.

¿Y por qué lo voy a sustituir? Pues en empresas que ya tengo en cartera y con un perfil más defensivo, al menos en lo que a sector se refiere (porque ninguna de mi cartera es defensiva, todas tienen riesgos enormes, ya sean de negocio o de país). También intentaré encontrar sustitutos de sectores parecidos. Por ejemplo, las Renault puede que también vayan a acciones de Porsche, no sé. Lo único que tengo claro es que no hace falta que sea defensivas, con que solo sean cíclicas pero que no les afecte el bicho directamente y no tengan muchísima deuda me vale. 

Y dicho esto, el piloto (ya no tan) kamikaze vuelve a la base. ¿Cómo se llamaban a los kamikazes cobardes que no se estrellaban contra los barcos americanos? Porque creo que me he convertido en eso


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> No hay nada que me ponga más contento que la empresa recomprando acciones en pleno apocalipsis bichero. Te están diciendo que no solo te van a seguir repartiendo dividendo sino que además te recompran acciones. Creo que con esta hemos encontrado oro. Que no os sorprenda si amplío posición.
> 
> Y ahora que digo esto. Ayer por la noche le estuve dando vueltas a como seguir con la cartera y hoy he visto que en Lérida ya han empezado a encerrar a la gente. Otra vez. De todos los escenarios que contemplaba nunca me hubiera imaginado que tuvieran los santos cojones de volver a encerrar a la gente. Antes pensaba que dejarían morir a todo el mundo y colapsarían hospitales antes de volver a paralizar la economía. Esta situación (segundo confinamiento) no me gusta nada y estoy seguro de que va a destruir sectores enteros. No sé si se va a acabar cumpliendo, pero habiendo tantas empresas baratas de sectores a los que el bicho solo les afecta de forma tangencial... pues hombre, quizá me replanteo la estrategia ahora que el mercado aún no está reaccionando al potencial segundo confinamiento.
> 
> ...



Se llamaba japo vivo.
Yo liquide el 90% de USA aprovechando la subida de la sesion de maquillaje del viernes. Estoy en un 70% liquidez. Puedes hacer lo que yo, comprando en subidas y vendiendo en bajadas ,,.. digo , al reves.
Lo de segundos encierros lo van a tener que hacer a menudo porque la gente no tiene sentido comun , y en USA peor que aqui , la gente esta exaltada , con un alto grado de irritabilidad y con la escopeta cargada. Nada que ver con Asia. Siempre ha sido asi , las grandes epidemias siglos atras les ha afectado menos , por eso tienen las poblaciones que tienen . Asia va a salir reforzada .
En Asia no habra tantos rebrotes como aqui , y si los hay seran rapidamente controlados . No te digo porque lo se porque no me creerias , pero lo iras viendo . Luego diran que no dicen la verdad , en China , puede ser por su regimen marcial , pero en Japon, Corea del Sur , Taiwan, Tailandia, Vietnan .....y otros asiaticos ?


----------



## BABY (13 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> No hay nada que me ponga más contento que la empresa recomprando acciones en pleno apocalipsis bichero. Te están diciendo que no solo te van a seguir repartiendo dividendo sino que además te recompran acciones. Creo que con esta hemos encontrado oro. Que no os sorprenda si amplío posición.
> 
> Y ahora que digo esto. Ayer por la noche le estuve dando vueltas a como seguir con la cartera y hoy he visto que en Lérida ya han empezado a encerrar a la gente. Otra vez. De todos los escenarios que contemplaba nunca me hubiera imaginado que tuvieran los santos cojones de volver a encerrar a la gente. Antes pensaba que dejarían morir a todo el mundo y colapsarían hospitales antes de volver a paralizar la economía. Esta situación (segundo confinamiento) no me gusta nada y estoy seguro de que va a destruir sectores enteros. No sé si se va a acabar cumpliendo, pero habiendo tantas empresas baratas de sectores a los que el bicho solo les afecta de forma tangencial... pues hombre, quizá me replanteo la estrategia ahora que el mercado aún no está reaccionando al potencial segundo confinamiento.
> 
> ...



¿A que empresa te refieres al principio del post?.

Con respecto a los confinamientos, el juez ya ha tumbado el de Lérida. No veo confinamientos de grandes áreas, lo harán con ciudades/pueblos concretos y se irá tirando como se vaya pudiendo hasta que tengamos una vacuna. Como están haciendo en los Estados Unidos. En algunos hospitales se descontrolará el asunto (pero imagino que podrán usar otros de zonas menos colapsadas, al menos dentro de la misma comunidad autónoma).

Entiendo que rotarás a valores de tu cartera defensiva, a las Enagas de turno o algunas parecidas. Pero, ¿a que tipo de cíclicas te estas refiriendo?.

Un saludo y muchas gracias!


----------



## gordinflas (13 Jul 2020)

BABY dijo:


> ¿A que empresa te refieres al principio del post?.
> 
> Con respecto a los confinamientos, el juez ya ha tumbado el de Lérida. No veo confinamientos de grandes áreas, lo harán con ciudades/pueblos concretos y se irá tirando como se vaya pudiendo hasta que tengamos una vacuna. Como están haciendo en los Estados Unidos. En algunos hospitales se descontrolará el asunto (pero imagino que podrán usar otros de zonas menos colapsadas, al menos dentro de la misma comunidad autónoma).
> 
> ...



La primera empresa es globaltrans. Tenían anunciado un programa de recompra de acciones para 2020 y parece que lo siguen cumpliendo.Eso encima del divi del 20%. A ver cuantas españolas "defensivas" puede decir lo mismo...

Lo de los confinamientos espero que sea como digas. Me jodería mucho tener que volver a la cueva. De momento la Generalitat sigue con Lérida encerrada pese a la decisión judicial. Tampoco parece que el Gobierno esté poniendo muchas pegas.

Y no voy a rotar a nada de la cartera defensiva. Lo que tengo en esta cartera se queda aquí. Las "defensivas" que voy a meter aquí serán solo defensivas en lo referente al sector. Quizá sean arriesgadas por país o por otros temas. Serían como las Gazprom o las Globaltrans que ya estoy llevando. Las cíclicas serán de sectores que solo les afecta el bicho de rebote. Acereras, constructoras, mineras... Empresas que van a tener pérdidas porque viene crisis y es lo que toca pero que el coronabicho no las afecta directamente. O eso o empresas que por sus características particulares no creo que pierdan tanto valor. Cuando digo esto pienso en Signet y en sus reservas de joyas o en Tianyun y sus campos de naranjos...

En resumen, que no cambio casi nada. Solo voy a quitar las empresas que creo que no van a aguantar una segunda oleada. Por si las moscas.


----------



## gordinflas (13 Jul 2020)

Bueno, vendidas 5650 acciones de Sabadell a 0,335€ y 125 acciones de Renault a 22,87€. Las Sabadell que me quedan creo que las voy a mantener, al menos de momento.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> La primera empresa es globaltrans. Tenían anunciado un programa de recompra de acciones para 2020 y parece que lo siguen cumpliendo.Eso encima del divi del 20%. A ver cuantas españolas "defensivas" puede decir lo mismo...
> 
> Lo de los confinamientos espero que sea como digas. Me jodería mucho tener que volver a la cueva. De momento la Generalitat sigue con Lérida encerrada pese a la decisión judicial. Tampoco parece que el Gobierno esté poniendo muchas pegas.
> 
> ...



Tianyun es de la kamikaze o de la tuya defensiva ? es que de esa no nos has dicho nada


----------



## gordinflas (13 Jul 2020)

Jejejejeje es que de Tianyun casi no he hablado. La puse hace un mes junto con Mongolian.

Mi cartera (ya no tan) kamikaze a medio plazo

Es aburridilla. Y sí, también pegó un buen subidón cuando la puse. La mano fuerte anónima también ha pegado un mordisco en esta. Al final resultará que esa mano fuerte es un fondo value o algo así...


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Jul 2020)

Bueno pues he cargado otras 1K de Globaltrans a 5.5 . La verdad es que si los números son reales , es una defensiva de aupa como casi todas las de logistica , porque transporte va a hacer si o si , transportara menos coches pero transportara material sanitario y otros en su lugar . Si las cosas van apretadas puede parar de comprar acciones, si van peor puede venderlas , si peor aun puede reducir dividendo o incluso quitarlo , que peor aun puede endeudarse al ser su deuda baja.


----------



## BABY (13 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Bueno pues he cargado otras 1K de Globaltrans a 5.5 . La verdad es que si los números son reales , es una defensiva de aupa como casi todas las de logistica , porque transporte va a hacer si o si , transportara menos coches pero transportara material sanitario y otros en su lugar . Si las cosas van apretadas puede parar de comprar acciones, si van peor puede venderlas , si peor aun puede reducir dividendo o incluso quitarlo , que peor aun puede endeudarse al ser su deuda baja.



¿Con que broker operas para estas?


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Jul 2020)

BABY dijo:


> ¿Con que broker operas para estas?



Todas con IB


----------



## gordinflas (15 Jul 2020)

Actualizado el mensaje principal con lo que llevo a día de hoy (que en realidad ya lo he ido diciendo, pero bueno). MHP me entró el mismo día que había puesto la orden limitada y hoy se me ha vendido Mazda a 700 yenes. También he puesto órdenes de venta en ARLP a 4 dólares y en Sansei a 650 yenes.

Recordad que voy actualizando el primer mensaje cada cierto tiempo. Lo digo para los que me mandan privados preguntando por mi cartera. Que por cierto, lo siento si no puedo responder a privados muy a fondo o si tardo mucho en responderlos. Cada vez sois más y desde que estoy en el paro que no tengo tanto tiempo muerto para dedicar al foro, aunque parezca contradictorio.


----------



## gordinflas (16 Jul 2020)

Hey, vuelvo a estar aquí. Pongo segunda orden en Globaltrans a 5,5$ (500 acciones).

EDITO: Aquí iba un tochazo sobre Porsche que estaba MUY equivocado. Moraleja: no fiarse de los pacoanalistas de Burbuja como yo...


----------



## BABY (16 Jul 2020)

Cual es el Ticker? PHA3?


----------



## gordinflas (16 Jul 2020)

Bueno, gracias a @desev por comentármelo por privado, porque tela. Menuda(s) cagada(s) he cometido aquí. Primero que no tienen el 50%, segundo porque la metodología contable para valorar las acciones no es la que yo me pensaba, tercero porque realmente no hay ninguna pantalla entre la deuda de Volkswagen y la de Porsche.

En fin, cagada de las gordas. NO ES EL CHOLLO QUE PARECE... Que ya suele ser así en empresas grandes, pero en fin. Esto me pasa por arrogante y descuidado.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Jul 2020)

Después de la cagada de ayer (suerte que hay bastante gente que sabe del tema siguiendo el hilo, sino de verdad que me la trago) os prometo que me voy a leer y releer los informes anuales de todo lo que exponga. Esta era la primera que no lo había hecho a fondo... Pensaba que una vez leído el de Renault ya estaban leídos todos. Lección aprendida y por suerte sin perder dinero por el camino. Por cosas como estas sigo escribiendo en el hilo. Me ayuda a no cometer errores a la hora de invertir y espero que ayude a otros a encontrar ideas para meter el dinero. Gracias a todos, de verdad.

Para compensar os traigo otra: *Biogen*, que creo que ya la mencioné en el hilo de @eDreamer . Es una biotecnológica MUY grande, capitaliza más que el Santander (aunque eso no es decir mucho). Entre muchas otras, tiene los derechos sobre medicación para tratar la Esclerosis Múltiple y está en proceso de aprobar medicación para el Alzehimer. 

Cotiza muy barata para ser del sector que es (PER 8, que estamos hablando de tecnología), crece al 20% anual como un reloj y recompra muchísimas acciones. Cotiza tan barata porque se ha retrasado la aprobación del fármaco del Alzehimer y porque ha perdido una batalla legal por los derechos de su fármaco de la EM. Parecen problemas bastante pequeños y temporales para lo que es la empresa.

Para el que que quiera saber más aquí hay un artículo de Seeking Alpha: https://seekingalpha.com/article/4357518-biogen-mix-of-growth-and-stability

Yo voy metiendo orden a 280 dólares.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jul 2020)

Biogen es Una joyita. Tiene mi sello de aprobación, en caso de que eso le valga a alguien de algo jajajajaja


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jul 2020)

A la guardería, pesado


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jul 2020)

Hay un pequeño detalle, y es que el tito Warren entro a dos manos entre diciembre 2019 y febrero 2020. Y esto seguro que este hombre antes de meter 500 millones en una empresa, se gasta medio kilo en expertos médicos.para saber que posibilidades tienen estas medicinas de ver la luz, así como expertos legales que le digan qué posibilidades tienen de ganar este u otros casos. Y si el señor Buffet le dio el ok, a mí eso me convence bastante.

Y ahora que vengan los que dicen que Buffet no tiene ni idea de nada ya y que está gaga...


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jul 2020)

En realidad su error con las aerolíneas no fue salirse, sino entrar antes. Respecto a salirse lo hizo perfecto. Otra cosa es que él no puede preveer, o aún peor, depender, de que un millón de gacelas le aguanten la cotización de las aerolíneas americanas. Lo normal, en un mercado normal, es que cualquier aerolínea americana cotice a la.mitad que están ahora. Son las propias aerolíneas, y no precisamente gente exterior que tenga intereses bajistas sobre ellas, las que dicen muy claramente que no van a volver a tener un tamaño ni siquiera parecido al anterior.

Cuanto valen por tanto unas aerolíneas con unos margenes de mierda,.con una montaña de deuda, quemando caja al trimestre por.miles de millones de dólares y reconociendo que a años vista van a tener un tamaño mucho menor que el actual? Para mí la respuesta es clara. Y no está en los niveles de cotización actual.

Y luego por otro lado, no olvidemos que esto empezó en bolsa en febrero. Y estamos en Julio. Y las inversiones, si son buenas o malas, no se miran a cinco meses de mierda.

Que igual dentro de un año todas las aerolíneas se han ido a la.mierfa, Buffet se compró Boeing a precio de saldo, y los que le llamaban gaga tienen que envainarsela. Para ver si ha acertado ose ha equivocado, para mí hay que esperar al menos dos años.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jul 2020)

Entiendo que no es sentencia en firme, sino primera instancia?


----------



## Jebediah (18 Jul 2020)

Si queréis kamikaze, en diciembre metí 12.000$ en NVAX a 4$; hoy está a 140$ (posible que llegue a 400$).

Veo el mismo caso en CTIC, hoy a 1,49$. Vosotros veréis.

Nos leemos en marzo. Guardad el mensaje.


----------



## antoniussss (19 Jul 2020)

Novavax sé que es la compañía en la que todos los putos chiringuitos financieros de este puto planeta hacen que sus clientes metan pasta.

Ahora mismo tiene 18 millones de beneficio y una capitalización de 8 Billones americanos, o 8.000 millones europeos jajajajajajajjajajjajaja

Nunca uso cortos pero le voy a meter tal corto que se va a cagar en la perra.


----------



## RockLobster (19 Jul 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Si queréis kamikaze, en diciembre metí 12.000$ en NVAX a 4$; hoy está a 140$ (posible que llegue a 400$).
> 
> Veo el mismo caso en CTIC, hoy a 1,49$. Vosotros veréis.
> 
> Nos leemos en marzo. Guardad el mensaje.



400k $ de beneficio por esa operacion

Foto o no te lo Crees ni tu


----------



## gordinflas (19 Jul 2020)

Mmmm veo dudas con Biogen. Y la verdad es que os las compro. La dejare apartada de momento, que en realidad tampoco es muy del perfil de esta cartera. Arriba/abajo me va a acusar de mediocarterismo (con razón), pero en fin. Si alguna vez entro en esta será en algún experimento de cartera distinto. Quizá algo relacionado con empresas GAARP (Growth At A Reasonable Price). Quizá sería útil para seguir las Biogenes, MOMOs, Pax Globals, Texhongs y demás empresas que no acaban de encajar en esta cartera.

La cosa es que esto me deja sin casi ideas para esta cartera. Quizá tocará hacer la vieja confiable de comprar más de las que bajan e ir vendiendo de las que suben... Todo lo contrario de lo que recomiendan los gurús. Volvemos a las raíces kamikazes.

Por cierto, algunas de las que había tenido en cartera o en seguimiento hace unos meses (Fly Leasing, por ejemplo) estan volviendo a precios atractivos. Estos días parece que no porque las FAANG siguen su subida burbujera, pero lo cierto es que las empresas normales están en tendencia lateral-bajista. Para prueba esta cartera, que aparte de Mongolian la cosa se ha mantenido muy quieta o ha ido para abajo en las últimas semanas.

Y por último, creo que voy a vender del Sabadell asumiendo pérdidas. Por casualidades de la vida me ha llamado un tío del Sabadell por temas de mi búsqueda de empleo y aparte de decirme que no me contratan (  ) ha dicho "quizá el año que viene hayan ofertas... si seguimos aquí". También se le ha escapado de forma tangencial que creía que los iban a absorber.

Al final es un tío de recursos humanos y quizá no tiene ni puta idea de lo que se cuece, pero si lo dice es que la empresa debe ir cargadísima de rumores del tema. Yo me metía en Sabadell esperando que, incluso con ampliaciones, se pudiera multiplicar por varias veces. Si sobrevivía, claro. No esperaba un escenario como el del Popular (que fue ilegal, por cierto, y algún día el Santander pagará por eso). Que al final quizá no pasará, pero prefiero evitarlo. Comparas el riesgo / recompensa con Mongolian y es que no hay color.

Me estoy dando cuenta de que tolero mucho mejor el riesgo país que el riesgo empresa o el riesgo sector. Quizá debería volver al pozo de mierda ex-soviético a buscar más empresas...


----------



## Jebediah (19 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Novavax sé que es la compañía en la que todos los putos chiringuitos financieros de este puto planeta hacen que sus clientes metan pasta.
> 
> Ahora mismo tiene 18 millones de beneficio y una capitalización de 8 Billones americanos, o 8.000 millones europeos jajajajajajajjajajjajaja
> 
> Nunca uso cortos pero le voy a meter tal corto que se va a cagar en la perra.



Supongo que sabrás que ha recibido 1 billón de $ para la vacuna del Covid, que tiene aprobada y a punto de comercializar el fármaco para la gripe (con mejores resultados que el actual que tiene ventas anuales de 4B$), que tiene la vacuna del covid a puntito con resultados del 90% de efectividad sin efectos secundarios (desdarrolló en su día el del ébola con 100% de eficacia y éste virus tiene el mismo gen), otro fármaco contra el RSV (virus respiratorio) en fase 3 simplemente fallado por poner los objetivos de las pruebas "al revés", etc. 

Métele cortos, hazme el favor. Nútrenos a todos.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Jul 2020)

¿Asustar con qué? Pongo en conocimiento del que le interese un inversión con buenas potenciales ganancias para el que quiera arriesgar en una cartera "ya no tan kamikaze".


----------



## Jebediah (19 Jul 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> 400k $ de beneficio por esa operacion
> 
> Foto o no te lo Crees ni tu



Por ahora te puedo dejar la operación de apertura (pensaba que era a 4$ pero es a 4,39$), cuando venda en 400$ paso captura de la operación de cierre.


----------



## Jebediah (19 Jul 2020)

Ya puestos dejo la apertura de CTIC, no sea que cuando venda a 150$ se me tache de flipao de nuevo. (Aunque hay hilo abierto de éstas entradas).


----------



## Pacohimbersor (19 Jul 2020)

*La Bolsa China abre la guerra financiera contra Wall Street*
*El mercado bursátil del gigante asiático sube el 11% en el año*







Las tensiones en la economía global no solo se libran en el terreno del comercio de bienes. China quiere ocupar un puesto prominente en el mundo financiero y su presidente, Xi Jinping, animaba hace unos días a invertir en la Bolsa del país, que acumula una subida en el año del 11% en su índice Shanghái Composite, solo superada por el tecnológico Nasdaq. La invitación de las autoridades chinas no es baladí ya que, pese a la abundante liquidez en los mercados financieros, los inversores internacionales siguen catalogando a la Bolsa china con el apellido de emergente, aunque en 2030 se espera que el gigante asiático lidere la economía mundial. China duplicó su PIB en los últimos 12 años hasta 2020, con una tasa de crecimiento anual promedio del 7%.

Hoy por hoy, la inversión en China tiene dos dimensiones. El posible atractivo del mercado chino a corto plazo, en plena crisis del Covid-19, y su proyección a medio plazo en el mundo de las acciones, en consonancia con el peso mundial de su economía. Desde el banco de inversión Renta 4 se muestran aun así prudentes ante “esta súbita explosión alcista de la Bolsa china que se ha concentrado en las últimas semanas”. Y echan mano de lo ocurrido hace un lustro: “Muchos recuerdan la espectacular subida del Shanghái Composite en los primeros meses de 2015, también alentada por el Gobierno, que dio pie a una posterior bajada en la segunda mitad de 2015, y en los tres años siguientes, hasta diciembre de 2018”, recuerdan.

A pesar de esta cautela, lo cierto es que la Bolsa china está de moda en las recomendaciones de los expertos. Influye el que muchos mercados como las tecnológicas estadounidenses presenten ya valoraciones muy elevadas. Hay que buscar oportunidades de inversión y China se ofrece como alternativa interesante. Así lo cree la gestora de fondos BlackRock cuyas apuestas para la segunda parte del año se centran en los mercados chinos y europeos. Manuel Gutiérrez-Mellado, responsable de negocio institucional de esta firma para España, explicó recientemente que China ofrece un gran potencial frente a otras opciones tradicionales por la internacionalización y la apertura de sus mercados.

Mobeen Tahir, director de análisis de WisdomTree, considera que “hay buenas razones para la fuerte recuperación en curso de las acciones chinas y, aunque los riesgos acechan en el horizonte, no estamos en territorio de burbujas”. La economía China cayó el 6,8% en el primer trimestre del año, pero las previsiones son más optimistas frente a otros países. El propio Fondo Monetario Internacional (FMI) espera que China concluya el año con un crecimiento del 1%.


Uno de los atractivos que los expertos destacan del mercado chino es su buena valoración. Según datos del banco suizo UBS, el PER (número de veces que el precio contiene el beneficio) es de 12,5 veces para este 2020, lo que contrasta con las 19,8 veces de Europa y las 23,3 de Estados Unidos. “A largo plazo creemos que debe ser un destino prioritario para los inversores por su mayor crecimiento, políticas públicas bien dirigidas y la mayor exposición a las tendencias estructurales de digitalización, urbanización e innovación”, indican en un reciente informe.

Anthony Wong, gestor de Allianz Global Investors, da tres razones para estar en el mercado chino: “Abrió sus mercados a la inversión extranjera, ofrece historias de crecimiento convincentes para los inversores y está ejecutando una estrategia para convertirse en la economía más grande del mundo para 2030. Con el tiempo, esto probablemente se sumará a una tendencia estructural de exposición cada vez mayor a China y los inversores proactivos pueden querer adelantarse”, explica en un reciente estudio.

Desde el gigante de la gestión Carmignac también ven un gran potencial a este mercado: “Si consideramos los patrones de la recuperación económica de los próximos trimestres, China parece imponerse como claro ganador, porque gestionó bien la crisis, de modo que puede alcanzar más rápidamente sus niveles de actividad previos o incluso superarlos”, indican.

*Poco peso mundial*
El mercado doméstico chino está representado por las plazas de Shanghái y Shenzen, que cuentan con una capitalización comparable a la de la eurozona (8,5 billones de dólares) y que se abrieron a los inversores internacionales con acciones clase A hace ya seis años. Además, estas acciones A se incorporaron en 2018 a los índices mundiales de Morgan Stanley, aunque con un peso muy pequeño. Así, las acciones A constituyen el 4,1% del índice MSCI EM –mercados emergentes globales– y solo 0,5% del índice MSCI ACWI ex-US, que refleja la renta variable internacional, sin Estados Unidos. Y eso que China representa alrededor del 15% del total de la economía mundial.

Las compañías que cotizan en los índices de acciones A ahora deben presentar informes trimestrales, y más de la mitad de las compañías de estas acciones han adoptado normas contables internacionales y auditores globales para mejorar la transparencia y gobernanza. Estas medidas, según Allianz Global Investor, “han ayudado a contrarrestar la volatilidad que caracterizó a las acciones A en el pasado, aunque los inversores deben ser cautelosos”.

La Bolsa China abre la guerra financiera contra Wall Street


----------



## Multinick2020 (20 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Mmmm veo dudas con Biogen. Y la verdad es que os las compro. La dejare apartada de momento, que en realidad tampoco es muy del perfil de esta cartera. Arriba/abajo me va a acusar de mediocarterismo (con razón), pero en fin. Si alguna vez entro en esta será en algún experimento de cartera distinto. Quizá algo relacionado con empresas GAARP (Growth At A Reasonable Price). Quizá sería útil para seguir las Biogenes, MOMOs, Pax Globals, Texhongs y demás empresas que no acaban de encajar en esta cartera.
> 
> La cosa es que esto me deja sin casi ideas para esta cartera. Quizá tocará hacer la vieja confiable de comprar más de las que bajan e ir vendiendo de las que suben... Todo lo contrario de lo que recomiendan los gurús. Volvemos a las raíces kamikazes.
> 
> ...



Gran hilo y gracias por los conocimientos.
No me atrevo con tus exóticas inversiones pero en tu hilo se aprende igual que aprendí a jugar al mus, viendo jugar a los mayores y escuchando.
Según yo lo veo los verdaderos kamikazes ahora mismo dirigen el morro de su zero a Amazon, Tesla, Facebook, etc.
Veremos si aciertan en el blanco o se estampan en el mar para convertirse en bonitos pecios para el goce de submarinistas.
Un saludo.


----------



## Tio1saM (20 Jul 2020)

Jebediah dijo:


> Ya puestos dejo la apertura de CTIC, no sea que cuando venda a 150$ se me tache de flipao de nuevo. (Aunque hay hilo abierto de éstas entradas).
> Ver archivo adjunto 378353



Lo importante que no es tanto que lo ganes como el ¿por que consideras que esa subida va a darse así en la cotización de esa empresa?


----------



## Jebediah (20 Jul 2020)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Lo importante que no es tanto que lo ganes como el ¿por que consideras que esa subida va a darse así en la cotización de esa empresa?



Resumiendo tienen un fármaco en desarrollo contra un cáncer ya en fase III con, por ahora, buenos resultados y están experimentando con éste fármaco en pacientes con cáncer y Covid. Si la vacuna no llega ya, que no tiene pinta, se va a necesitar una cura o por lo menos que la gente no corra tanto peligro, aquí entraría CTIC si tiene buenos resultados. También sería una gran noticia si al final le aprueban el fármaco (pacritinib). 

La compañía cotiza actualmente en menos de milésimas, cada acción está a 1$ por los contrasplits del pasado (el gráfico asusta o es un chiste, según como se mire). Cualquier buena noticia con su corresponiente pumpeo la lleva hasta donde quieren. Pero lo mismo te quedas sin lo invertido.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Jul 2020)

Pues las Sabadell que tenía pendientes ya se han ido por el retrete. 0,335€, como el anterior paquete. En realidad le sigo viendo potencial, solo que el riesgo / recompensa no me sale tan bien como otras de la cartera con un perfil similar. No me voy a repetir.

Las Sansei también han volado a 657 yenes recién abierta la Bolsa de Tokio. Había puesto la orden a 650, pero bueno. Ya me estoy acostumbrando a que Degiro me ejecute las órdenes a precios aparentemente aleatorios. Lo dicho, no acabo de confiar en los parques de atracciones a corto-medio plazo.

Al final, sin quererlo, me estoy quedando con un buen saco de liquidez. Y eso que en realidad no me gusta tener liquidez, soy de los que prefiere estar invertido casi al 100% a todas horas... Quizá mi subconsciente me está avisando sobre el peligro de un Segundo Gran Guano. No sé.

Aviso, tengo varias small caps UKanas en la reserva. La mayoría del sector financiero alternativo: brokers de forex, prestamos subprime, leasings, franquicias... El problema es que tengo a mi "informador" (en realidad es otro forero) empeñado a comprar más barato de lo que están ahora mismo. Cuando empiecen a llegar y el tío empiece a darme permiso para comprar y compartir en el foro os las voy a pasar. Eso si llegan, porque alguna ya ha metido un buen subidón...


----------



## tramperoloco (20 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues las Sabadell que tenía pendientes ya se han ido por el retrete. 0,335€, como el anterior paquete. En realidad le sigo viendo potencial, solo que el riesgo / recompensa no me sale tan bien como otras de la cartera con un perfil similar. No me voy a repetir.
> 
> Las Sansei también han volado a 657 yenes recién abierta la Bolsa de Tokio. Había puesto la orden a 650, pero bueno. Ya me estoy acostumbrando a que Degiro me ejecute las órdenes a precios aparentemente aleatorios. Lo dicho, no acabo de confiar en los parques de atracciones a corto-medio plazo.
> 
> ...



Estamos casi a final de mes, pronto los fondos de pensiones tienen que vender y tiraran el SPX abajo como suele ocurrir .


----------



## gordinflas (21 Jul 2020)

Por cierto, truco para los que os guste esto de buscar empresas baratas.

En mi experiencia he ido descubriendo que cuando más grande es el "marco" más ineficiencias hay. Cuando hablo del "marco" me refiero a como enfocas el contexto de la inversión. Por ejemplo, si un país está barato por lo que sea seguramente hay muchas más ineficiencias que en un sector.

Así, a bote pronto: PAÍS > TIPO DE EMPRESA (p.e. cíclicas o defensivas) > SECTOR > EMPRESA

Siguiendo este modelo, es mucho más fácil encontrar una empresa barata pero buena en un país infravalorado que no encontrar una empresa buena que está barata en un sector que está infravalorado. Cuando más específico sea el problema más probabilidades de que el mercado lo esté valorando bien y que no sea una ineficiencia (y de que el que se esté equivocando seas tú).

Algo parecido pasa con el tamaño de la empresa. Por lo general, cuando más pequeña sea una empresa más probabilidades de que haya ineficiencias. Por eso hay tantos estudios que dicen que las small caps suelen dar más rentabilidad.

Si queréis saber que países están baratos a día de hoy quizá os interese esta web:

StarCapital AG - Disclaimer

En resumen, lo barato es Europa del Este, Corea del Sur, micronaciones asiáticas (Singapur, Hong Kong), Turquía... Si habéis seguido la cartera no os debería sorprender para nada.


----------



## Jsantos16 (22 Jul 2020)

¿Cómo veis a Momo? Después de la caída de hoy está muy apetecible (casi un 7%) o creéis que caerá más? Tiene buena pinta.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Jul 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis a Momo? Después de la caída de hoy está muy apetecible (casi un 7%) o creéis que caerá más? Tiene buena pinta.



¿Imaginas comprar el Tinder chino creciendo al mismo ritmo que Amazon pero al mismo precio que una empresa pacodemier española tipo Telefónica? Pues eso es Momo ahora mismo...

Eso sí, por técnico es una mierda pinchada en un palo y el mercado está loco. Ni idea de lo que acabará haciendo. Entre eso y que es de China (con todos los riesgos asociados) aun no me he atrevido a entrar. Pero es de las que me gustan MUCHO.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Jul 2020)

hay que dejar a MOMO correr (hacia abajo). Que el MOMO venza al FOMO


----------



## Jsantos16 (23 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¿Imaginas comprar el Tinder chino creciendo al mismo ritmo que Amazon pero al mismo precio que una empresa pacodemier española tipo Telefónica? Pues eso es Momo ahora mismo...
> 
> Eso sí, por técnico es una mierda pinchada en un palo y el mercado está loco. Ni idea de lo que acabará haciendo. Entre eso y que es de China (con todos los riesgos asociados) aun no me he atrevido a entrar. Pero es de las que me gustan MUCHO.



Por fundamentales es brutal, la cosa es que tiene una tendencia bajista enorme desde Enero (incluso antes del covid) y tuvo mínimos hace cosa de 1 mes, me esta tentando mucho a meterle pero nose cuando entrar.


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Jul 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Por fundamentales es brutal, la cosa es que tiene una tendencia bajista enorme desde Enero (incluso antes del covid) y tuvo mínimos hace cosa de 1 mes, me esta tentando mucho a meterle pero nose cuando entrar.



Esas asi como describes en cualquier momento se dan la vuelta y ahi te quedas , Yo ayer le eche mano a un paquetin a 17.96 . Si baja a menos de 17 compro otro.


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Esas asi como describes en cualquier momento se dan la vuelta y ahi te quedas , Yo ayer le eche mano a un paquetin a 17.96 . Si baja a menos de 17 compro otro.



Yo he puesto el cazo a 17,80.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Jul 2020)

Si que debe ser buena MOMO que literalmente estamos medio foro detras de ella jajaja


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si que debe ser buena MOMO que literalmente estamos medio foro detras de ella jajaja



Si la compro va a ser mi primera adquisición tecnologica que no tengo que taparme la nariz por su burbujeo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (23 Jul 2020)

Ya que hemos hablado alguna vez antes por aquí de Cellnex, os recomiendo si tenéis algo de tiempo leer este informe sobre la compañía que es sencillamente brutal.
Cellnex. Resultados 1S 2020 - José Manuel Durba - Claves de Inversión


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Jul 2020)

Lo gracioso de Cellnex es que es una empresa de infraestructura como muchas otras, pero como ahora el sector de las torres es tan amado, pues todas las Cellnex de turno tienen unas valoraciones cojonudas. Tiene una empresa los.mismos números que Cellnex, pero está dando servicio a una infraestructura que no está "de moda" y está valorada un 60% por debajo.


----------



## aserejee (23 Jul 2020)

Yo viendo que el dólar cae y que las tensiones con China suben ... No veo las prisas que tenéis en meteros (tb me fijo en ella pero la espero más barata)


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Jul 2020)

Momeare a 16 o así yo creo


----------



## aserejee (23 Jul 2020)

No lo sé, me he puesto una alerta en 17$ (-6% del precio de hoy?) y cuando llegue, si es que llega, me lo plantearé (a ver como esta la tendencia del dólar contra el euro y como Trump usa la pelea con China para ganar votos, y la bolsa en general). 

La verdad, a la que tengo ganas de ofrecer lo que me pidanen cuanto salga es ant group, aver si la sacan este año, y en Hong Kong.


----------



## gordinflas (24 Jul 2020)

Bueno, actualización de madrugada. El puto calor no me deja dormir.

De Momo digo lo mismo que hace unos días. Todos la gente que se meten en tecnológicas americanas burbujeadas teniendo otros empresones tecnológicos a precios de saldo como Momo o Pax creciendo lo mismo pues que se lo hagan mirar. Meterse en burbujas es jugar a la ruleta rusa, tanto si te pones largo como corto.

Yo por mi parte lo tengo decidido. Voy a poner orden limitada a 17,80$ en Momo. Lo del divi me ha acabado de convencer. Entre eso y que crece al 120% anual (sí, no se me ha colado ningún cero) y que cotiza a precios de empresa moribunda pues no necesito nada más. Cuando me entre hago un resumen, lo mismo de siempre.

También voy a ampliar en Globaltrans. Muy mucho. Al menos 4000 euros a precios de mercado de mañana. No encuentro nada nuevo y esta sigue a precios parecidos a los de hace unos días. También pongo una orden en Mongolian a 0,40HKD por aproximadamente 2000 euros. Me sigue pareciendo el mejor chollo que he visto nunca y me seguirá pareciéndo un chollo cuando llegue a 2HKD. Si me pongo esta orden es porque creo que no va a volver a los niveles que ya hemos visto y no me perdonaría a mi mismo no comprar más.


----------



## Modafinilo (24 Jul 2020)

Buen hilo para días de insomnio. Suerte con las inversiones.


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Jul 2020)

pues pilladas 60 MOMO a 17,70.

Salga bien o mal, gracias encarecidamente al creador del hilo y a los participantes.


----------



## Feti (24 Jul 2020)

La gráfica de momo da un poco de miedo... Me espero a los 10.


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Jul 2020)

Ojo que momo ha bajado hasta 17 en el fuera de horas


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ojo que momo ha bajado hasta 17 en el fuera de horas



El premarket viene pisando fuerte fuerte a la baja ejje, me han entrado las ordenes de compra de MOMO y NIO a las 10:00:00.


----------



## desev (24 Jul 2020)

Sobre el tema, yo no sé qué ocurrirá la semana que viene, pero a largo, aparte de los otros riesgos ya mencionados... ¡OJO!

consumo de carbón usano hasta 2019 inclusive




Ya os podéis imaginar lo que sigue a la gráfica en 2020/1. Yo no voy a dar la brasa con el tema tras este post y hagáis lo que hagáis ojalá os salga bien. Dicho esto, a buenos entendedores...


----------



## antoniussss (25 Jul 2020)

Huid del mercado de EEUU echando ostias, primer aviso


----------



## aserejee (25 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Huid del mercado de EEUU echando ostias, primer aviso



Más bien... Tener paciencia y no entréis todavía ) 
(recuerda el título del hilo y de todas formas a su creador le gustan mercados raros)


----------



## antoniussss (25 Jul 2020)

aserejee dijo:


> Más bien... Tener paciencia y no entréis todavía )
> (recuerda el título del hilo y de todas formas a su creador le gustan mercados raros)



Amigo mio,

EEUU tiene la bolsa en máximos históricos en medio de una pandemia MUNDIAL (osea sus clientes no pueden comprar) y encima por.si fuera poco son unos sologripistas acérrimos.

El que crea, que Trump vana imprimir cientos de.gritones de dólares y mantener la bolsa de EEUU es un iluso, y en el caso de que lo haga el tipo de cambio EUR/dólar de vana disparar por esa política monetaria, y aunque se mantenga, vais a perder un montón de pasta por el tipo de cambio.

Haced lo que queráis pero ahí digo los riesgos.


----------



## BABY (25 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Amigo mio,
> 
> EEUU tiene la bolsa en máximos históricos en medio de una pandemia MUNDIAL (osea sus clientes no pueden comprar) y encima por.si fuera poco son unos sologripistas acérrimos.
> 
> ...



Mucos valores están burbujeados al maximo, todos sabemos cuáles son. Pero acciones de toda la vida, de empresas estables y muchas con dividendo, están en precios “razonables” históricamente hablando (telecos, banca , energía, petroleras, tabaco...) y si hay una corrección, habría que entrar.


----------



## Dr.L (25 Jul 2020)

Yo tengo algo de liquidez por si llega el guano pero sinceramente, no es la primera vez que leo de los mismos usuarios esa idea, y por ahora lo que están haciendo es perder pasta.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Jul 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Amigo mio,
> 
> EEUU tiene la bolsa en máximos históricos en medio de una pandemia MUNDIAL (osea sus clientes no pueden comprar) y encima por.si fuera poco son unos sologripistas acérrimos.
> 
> ...



No es preciso 100% decir que tiene la bolsas en máximos. Los indices están en máximos porque unos cuantos valores que lo distorsionan están BURBUJEADOS. Tanto en el SP500 como en el Nasdaq. ¿Sabes cuantos valores hay por encima de la media de 200? Menos del 50%.


----------



## SargentoHighway (27 Jul 2020)

Y la siguiente generación de consolas es todo AMD.


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Jul 2020)

Gazprom se esta poniendo golosa , desde que desconto el dividendo esta bajista en el mercado aleman debido a la subida del euro frente al rublo. la deje pasar por entoces y me arrepenti . La energia cuando empiece la recuperacion suele pegar un subidon y mas esta como proveedor de China.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gazprom se esta poniendo golosa , desde que desconto el dividendo esta bajista en el mercado aleman debido a la subida del euro frente al rublo. la deje pasar por entoces y me arrepenti . La energia cuando empice la recuperacion suele pegar un subidon .




Si, estoy de acuerdo. La cosa es pensar ahora en recuperacion. De momento el verano esta siendo aniquilado a nivel de turismo en casi toda Europa, y visto lo visto, en Octubre, si no estamos con cuarentena, estaremos con casi todos los negocios cerrados, y felices porque al menos podemos salir a caminar una hora al dia. Me da que nos vamos al guano, y ahora si veo posible que USA llegue mas o menos bien hasta noviembre (pongamos un 10/15% por debajo de precios actuales) y ya en ese punto no se pueda sostener el chiringuito.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Jul 2020)

Hey, no lo había comentado, pero me entró MOMO el viernes (¿o era el jueves?). Tengo pendiente el miniresumen, no os penséis que me he olvidado.

Y tengo otra empresa en el radar. Bueno, quien dice una dice varias. Todas mid y small caps japonesas. Lo de siempre, empresas baratas de países baratos, más probabilidades de que estén baratas por ineficiencias y no por problemas "reales". Las que me han llamado más la atención son FJ Next, Waida y Financial Products. Una inmobiliaria, una industrial de fresadoras y una financiera especializada en leasings. Degiro no tiene disponible la de Financial Products, tendré que pedirla por correo. Cuando me la desbloqueen me meto en todas a mercado.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Hey, no lo había comentado, pero me entró MOMO el viernes (¿o era el jueves?). Tengo pendiente el miniresumen, no os penséis que me he olvidado.
> 
> Y tengo otra empresa en el radar. Bueno, quien dice una dice varias. Todas mid y small caps japonesas. Lo de siempre, empresas baratas de países baratos, más probabilidades de que estén baratas por ineficiencias y no por problemas "reales". Las que me han llamado más la atención son FJ Next, Waida y Financial Products. Una inmobiliaria, una industrial de fresadoras y una financiera especializada en leasings. Degiro no tiene disponible la de Financial Products, tendré que pedirla por correo. Cuando me la desbloqueen me meto en todas a mercado.




Buenas joyitas las tres japos, especialmente la de Financial. Pero le aconsejaría a esa mano fuerte que sigue los postulados de gordi que esperara con esa, aún le queda por purgar por el tipo de negocio que es (no es leasing de aviones como el de AerCap y compañía, sino que estos generan los leasing, ponen el equity, compran el avión y lo alquilan a la aerolínea PERO luego venden la participación a clientes minoristas japos, y se llevan una comisión por ello). Esta acción se va a poder coger mucho más abajo, y va a ser de las de dejar en cartera de por vida.


----------



## dividendista andaluz (27 Jul 2020)

@gordinflas mongolian mining ha comunicado un profit warning http://www.mmc.mn/uploads/e_00975ann-20200727(20200727_1616).pdf

a lo mejor baja pronto


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2020)

dividendista andaluz dijo:


> @gordinflas mongolian mining ha comunicado un profit warning http://www.mmc.mn/uploads/e_00975ann-20200727(20200727_1616).pdf
> 
> a lo mejor baja pronto



Muchas gracias por la info, compartir información de fuentes primarias es lonque hace el foro muy útil en mi opinión. Yo ya dije en su momento que tras haber cerrado unas 10 semanas lamfrontera con China losmresuktados de los primeros seis meses iban a ser malos, y yo me decidí a esperar a entrar,.pero parece que la mano fuerte que persigue a gordinflas no pensó lo mismo jajajaja

La acción pinta muy bien, pero esta, al igual que todas, tiene su timing, y no hay que ser culo inquieto en entrar, en mi humilde opinión. Cada día que se está fuera es un día más de ver cómo evoluciona el mercado y poder tener este tipo de información, que si bien podía suponerse, ahora se confirma. Mejor arriesgarse a perderse una subida, que una entrada a destiempo y que te follen.


----------



## Devegan (27 Jul 2020)

dividendista andaluz dijo:


> @gordinflas mongolian mining ha comunicado un profit warning http://www.mmc.mn/uploads/e_00975ann-20200727(20200727_1616).pdf
> 
> a lo mejor baja pronto




Por favor podrías explicar que significa exactamente? Muchas gracias


----------



## aserejee (27 Jul 2020)

Devegan dijo:


> Por favor podrías explicar que significa exactamente? Muchas gracias



Avisan que han vendido un 40% y pico menos que en primer semestre de 2019 y que sus ganancias se han mermado, son sus cálculos sin auditar, dentro de unos días sacan los resultados auditados (creo que el 5 de agosto)
El detalle está en el pdf que ha puesto el compi.


----------



## Devegan (27 Jul 2020)

aserejee dijo:


> Avisan que han vendido un 40% y pico menos que en primer semestre de 2019 y que sus ganancias se han mermado, son sus cálculos sin auditar, dentro de unos días sacan los resultados auditados (creo que el 5 de agosto)
> El detalle está en el pdf que ha puesto el compi.



Muchas gracias


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Jul 2020)

aqui me da que le entro todo dios a Mongolian en su momento jajjaaj

Esto casa con la teoria de gordinflas de que en este foro a la gente le encanta meterse en mineras, muy por encima de otros negocios (no se, los macys de la vida y cosas asi)


----------



## ValPPCC (27 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si, estoy de acuerdo. La cosa es pensar ahora en recuperacion. De momento el verano esta siendo aniquilado a nivel de turismo en casi toda Europa, y visto lo visto, en Octubre, si no estamos con cuarentena, estaremos con casi todos los negocios cerrados, y felices porque al menos podemos salir a caminar una hora al dia. Me da que nos vamos al guano, y ahora si veo posible que USA llegue mas o menos bien hasta noviembre (pongamos un 10/15% por debajo de precios actuales) y ya en ese punto no se pueda sostener el chiringuito.



La destrucción económica en españa va a ser superior a la que pensaba inicilamente, y ya era mala.
Visto que lo vamos a cojer todos podrían maquillar las cifras como en el resto de Europa para no ser los apestados pero bueno...
Nivel eeuu trump tiene muchos enemigos y veo improbable que el crash no ocurra ANTES de las elecciones.
SOLO basta con que en china empiecen a subir los casos de covid (sea verdad o no ) y empiecen a llevar a cabo cuarentenas en ciertas zonas del país donde están radicadas buena parte de las empresas americanas y el nasdaq peta a lo bestia con el arrastre a toda la bolsa americana y europea. China tiene mucho que ganar si gana Biden y tienen el as en la manga con el virus chino. Llevamos meses donde en china no pasan de 20-50 infectados..... en un país de más de mil millones de personas pero intuyo que dentro de unas semanas esto cambiará.
A esto súmale que a las bolsas únicamente se centran en Europa y eeuu.
Cuando en otoño se junten tanto la gripe estacional( siempre produce COLAPSO) + el covid y empezamos a ver cifras de 500-1 millón de infectados diarios a nivel mundial(señalar que esta cifra puede variar, sinceramente pienso que llegado a este punto TODOS los gobiernos van a mentir sobre las cifras reales básicamente para mantener el orden en los estados todo va a depender de si se lleva a cabo el confinamiento.
Actualmente pienso que intentarán evitar el confinamiento con diversas medidas, pero llegado un punto de saturación es probable que a nivel europeo se pacte un confinamiento conjunto. En esta parte estoy acojonado ya que tenemos un gobierno que es capaz de ser el primer país europeo en llevar a cabo el confinamiento mientras en el resto de países aún estarían realizando “vida normal”.
Si llegamos a este punto dará absolutamente igual todo el dinero que impriman el ratio EUR/DÓLAR saltará por los aires y todo el castillo empezará a caer.
Estoy seguro que vamos a superar la velocidad de caída de marzo, con dias superando el récord histórico de bajada.
Los puntos de entrada los he modificado A LA BAJA.
Tema vacuna ya me cansa decir siempre lo mismo pero olvidaros de ella, o la tenian YA PREPARADA o no van a poder ponerla en práctica hasta mitad de 2021 y empezar la vacunación a finales 2021-2022.
Me preocupa el exceso de velocidad que están teniendo cuando se sabe por ejemplo que esas vacunas están teniendo efectos secundarios en más del 80% cuando se le aplica una segunda dosis o cuando los laboratorios ESTÁN EXIGIENDO que se cree una ley para librarles de responder ante los efectos secundarios de la vacuna si se produjeran.
El tiempo les pondrá en su lugar, en cualquier caso esperemos el MILAGRO.

BUENA SUERTE A TODOS


----------



## gordinflas (28 Jul 2020)

dividendista andaluz dijo:


> @gordinflas mongolian mining ha comunicado un profit warning http://www.mmc.mn/uploads/e_00975ann-20200727(20200727_1616).pdf
> 
> a lo mejor baja pronto



Ojalá, que en esta me gustaría entrar con más. Mira que he rebuscado estos días, pero no he encontrado nada parecido ni de lejos.

Aquí ya sabemos lo que hay, por qué está barata y el potencial que tiene. Minera low cost que no conoce ni cristo, una materia prima que no le gusta a nadie pero que no tiene otra alternativa mejor, hasta el culo de deuda pero refinanciada y con unas condiciones buenisimas. Por lo que cuesta un edificio en el centro de Madrid te compras la empresa entera, que está en el top 5 de empresas más grandes de Mongolia.

Eso sí, dile a tu mujer que estás metiendo los ahorros en una minera de carbón mongola. Y quién dice mujer dice partícipes en tu fondo de inversión. Yo se lo he comentado a unos colegas y se han reído en mi puta cara. Creo que se han pensado que era una broma. Si supieran que iba 100% en serio... 

EDITO: Ahora que he leído el profit warning hay algo que me ha llamado la atención. Dicen que no pudieron enviar nada a China del 10 de febrero al 23 de marzo por restricciones del gobierno mongol y que el resto del semestre China ha puesto restricciones a todo lo que viene de fuera.

Eso quiere decir que esto no es un problema de que no haya demanda, es un problema de que están cerrando el grifo de la oferta de forma artificial. Que ojo, incluso si no hubiesen cerrado las fronteras el precio del carbón está por los suelos y eso habría afectado a los resultados, pero aún así seguramente habrían sido positivos. Mongolian saca carbón muy barato.

Si este trimestre es malo (que lo será, no tengáis ninguna duda) no quiere decir que el negocio vaya mal. Si las cosas siguen así y no aparecen otros problemas tiene pinta de que esto será algo temporal sin deterioro del negocio a medio plazo. La propia empresa dice lo mismo en el profit warning, no toméis solo mi palabra por ello.


----------



## gordinflas (30 Jul 2020)

Up.

Y aprovecho para decir que voy a estar un poco desconectado hasta el martes / miércoles. Necesito unas vacaciones mentales después de unos temas personales que no vienen a cuento tampoco. Pero voy a pasarme de vez en cuando por si aparecen noticias de las empresas de la cartera (que la verdad no sigo mucho, lo de mirar las noticias y lls gráficos de todo lo que llevo en cartera me estresa bastante).


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Jul 2020)

Sobre Medialink
Anime Distributor Turns To Merchandise And E-Commerce Amid Pandemic For Growth


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Sobre Medialink
> Anime Distributor Turns To Merchandise And E-Commerce Amid Pandemic For Growth



Muy buena info, gracias. Tiene razón gordi con esta señora, me da buena espina


----------



## gordinflas (31 Jul 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Sobre Medialink
> Anime Distributor Turns To Merchandise And E-Commerce Amid Pandemic For Growth



Me gusta mucho esto. El merchansiding tiene unos margenes brutales. Me vienen a la mente los frikazos que se gastan millonadas en figuritas de sus películas favoritas (p.e. Guerra de las Galaxias / Star Wars). También los niños con peluches de Mickey Mouse o con vestidos de princesitas Disney.

En fin, la mujer de Medialink me da buenas sensaciones. Voy a sonar poco confiable al decir esto, pero lo cierto es que al final invierto en casi todo por instinto y la Lovinia Chiu esta me gusta. Su carrera, el esfuerzo que le ha dedicado a la empresa, que estuviera casi un año sin licencias, que empezara sin saber nada y que la animación japonesa no sea su pasión pero que aún así haya levantado este empresón de la nada... Eso y que no tenga ningún hombre detrás (ni en la vida empresarial ni en la privada), que esté "casada" con la empresa. No sé, veo una dedicación y un compromiso que no he visto en casi ningún lugar.


----------



## tramperoloco (31 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Me gusta mucho esto. El merchansiding tiene unos margenes brutales. Me vienen a la mente los frikazos que se gastan millonadas en figuritas de sus películas favoritas (p.e. Guerra de las Galaxias / Star Wars). También los niños con peluches de Mickey Mouse o con vestidos de princesitas Disney.
> 
> En fin, la mujer de Medialink me da buenas sensaciones. Voy a sonar poco confiable al decir esto, pero lo cierto es que al final invierto en casi todo por instinto y la Lovinia Chiu esta me gusta. Su carrera, el esfuerzo que le ha dedicado a la empresa, que estuviera casi un año sin licencias, que empezara sin saber nada y que la animación japonesa no sea su pasión pero que aún así haya levantado este empresón de la nada... Eso y que no tenga ningún hombre detrás (ni en la vida empresarial ni en la privada), que esté "casada" con la empresa. No sé, veo una dedicación y un compromiso que no he visto en casi ningún lugar.



Eso mismo es lo que me ha transmitido a mí y por eso me ha parecido interesante poner aquí la noticia.


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Jul 2020)

Teníamos una minera interesante cotizando en polonia? He encontrado unos zlotis en un cajón y quiero mirar un sitio bueno bonito barato donde guardarlos.


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Jul 2020)

@gordinflas te estás haciendo famoso!!


----------



## gordinflas (31 Jul 2020)

Había un par de mineras de carbón polacas de nombre impronunciable, sí... Los tickers eran JSW y LWB. Creo que además también era de coke. Aunque creo que no tenía tanto potencial como Mongolian (que menudo éxito tiene, por cierto, nunca habría dicho que esta sería la estrella de la cartera).

Polonia tiene cositas interesantes, como toda Europa del Este. Quizá le doy un vistazo hoy por la noche. Desde el susto con Inter Rao Lietuva que se me habían quitado las ganas, pero tampoco es como si ahora mismo tuviera muchas ideas que digamos...


----------



## Feyerabend (31 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Había un par de mineras de carbón polacas de nombre impronunciable, sí... Los tickers eran JSW y LWB. Creo que además también era de coke. Aunque creo que no tenía tanto potencial como Mongolian (que menudo éxito tiene, por cierto, nunca habría dicho que esta sería la estrella de la cartera).
> 
> Polonia tiene cositas interesantes, como toda Europa del Este. Quizá le doy un vistazo hoy por la noche. Desde el susto con Inter Rao Lietuva que se me habían quitado las ganas, pero tampoco es como si ahora mismo tuviera muchas ideas que digamos...



JSW es interesante y está regalada, es líder europea en producción de carbón de coque para la industria acerera. Ahora se está viendo afectada bastante por el coronavirus entre su plantilla pero presenta cuentas saneadas aunque con trimestres negativos en ocasiones. La otra que dices es KGHM supongo, ha subido bastante desde marzo, básicamente dedicada a la extracción de metales y que tampoco está cara. Las cuentas son buenas también.
El problema de las polacas a largo plazo es la devaluación del zloty que aunque es lenta sigue dándose.


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Jul 2020)

Me quedo de momento con KGH y pongo el cazo en JSW. Mil gracias como siempre! Este hilo es oro puro.


----------



## gordinflas (31 Jul 2020)

FLY se está volviendo a poner a precio. Dentro de poco llegará a los 6 dólares y poco que lo compré la última vez. A diferencia de las aerolíneas sigue generando pasta. Su panorama pinta mucho mejor que el de las aerolíneas. Mientras los inversores pringaos de IAG y demás aerolíneas sigan aceptando las ampliaciones de capital mientras dicen que "no puede caer más" y que "no la dejarán caer por la bandera" las aerolíneas usan ese dinero para pagar a las empresas de leasing. Eso es buenísimo para los inversores de FLY y demás leasers. Lástima que las dos grandes (Aercap y Air Lease) estén tan arriba comparado con marzo, sino también metería un mordisco.

Esta vez pondré la orden limitada a 6 dólares. Y antes de que alguien pregunte, Hawaiian, incluso con las pérdidas multimillonarias, sigue siendo atractiva y no ampliará capital. La cosa es que quiero reducir mi exposición a sectores arriesgados (irónico, lo se) y FLY me parece mejor en relación potencial / riesgo.


----------



## tramperoloco (31 Jul 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> FLY se está volviendo a poner a precio. Dentro de poco llegará a los 6 dólares y poco que lo compré la última vez. A diferencia de las aerolíneas sigue generando pasta. Su panorama pinta mucho mejor que el de las aerolíneas. Mientras los inversores pringaos de IAG y demás aerolíneas sigan aceptando las ampliaciones de capital mientras dicen que "no puede caer más" y que "no la dejarán caer por la bandera" las aerolíneas usan ese dinero para pagar a las empresas de leasing. Eso es buenísimo para los inversores de FLY y demás leasers. Lástima que las dos grandes (Aercap y Air Lease) estén tan arriba comparado con marzo, sino también metería un mordisco.
> 
> Esta vez pondré la orden limitada a 6 dólares. Y antes de que alguien pregunte, Hawaiian, incluso con las pérdidas multimillonarias, sigue siendo atractiva y no ampliará capital. La cosa es que quiero reducir mi exposición a sectores arriesgados (irónico, lo se) y FLY me parece mejor en relación potencial / riesgo.



Hace unas horas iba a postear lo mismo , yo tambien barajo 6 euros maximo. Pero mi duda es si entrarle ahora o esperar a las vacunas, pero claro , entoces puede haber un repunte de todo . Ya avise que estaba dibujando un HCH , se ha hecho de rogar porque la bolsa usana esta dopada pero esa figura de analisis tecnico no suele fallar. Personalmente me siento mas tranquilo con Fly a Hawaiian, amen de que a 6 euros es una tercera parte de precio prebicho.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Jul 2020)

En mínimos de Marzo le entramos a Fly. Visto dónde está y que la bolsa usana no ha recortado una mierda, es más fácil verla en lo de marzo a que se pare en seis dólares, en mi opinión.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Ago 2020)

Es intentar desconectar una semanita y empiezan a salir empresas de debajo de los árboles.

Esta es de mi baúl personal de los recuerdos. La descubrí hace un par o tres de años, aunque por aquel entonces solo invertía a largo. Hace un par de días me acordé y decidí mirar a ver que tal. No me ha decepcionado para nada, más bien al contrario.

Se llama Water Oasis. Es una empresa de salones de belleza y productos de belleza... Tiene casi todo su negocio en HK y Macao, apenas un 5% de todo su negocio está en la China continental. Antes del bicho crecía al 20% anual. Con el bicho pensaba que se habría ido a tomar por culo, pero no. La primera mitad de año solo les ha bajado el beneficio un 14%. En plena pandemia coronabichera.

Y ahora viene lo bueno. PER 5, buenos margenes, caja neta y *dividendo de más del 15% anual sostenido y creciente en el tiempo*. Y no solo eso, sino que además también recompran acciones. En 2018 hicieron un tender offer (como una OPA pero hecha por la propia empresa para recomprar acciones). Pedían recomprar 88 millones de acciones a 0'8 HKD. Ni falta hace decir que después de eso el precio de las acciones se disparó... Es lo que pasa cuando vacías el mercado de vendedores. Justo ahora, con el bicho y demás problemas que tiene Hong Kong, ha vuelto a bajar de 0'8HKD... Aunque sus beneficios por acción y su yield son bastante más altos que antes.

Y bueno, creo que no hace falta que diga por qué está barata ni donde está el potencial. Si esto no sube te llevas un divi del copón cada año. Si no ha perdido casi beneficios con el follón político de HK ni con el bicho... No se que la puede tumbar, sinceramente.

En esta voy a comprar mañana mismo a mercado, creo. Me parece demasiado buena como para esperar una caída que quizá no llegue nunca...

El martes / miércoles actualizaré el principal, que llevo desde mediados de julio sin tocarlo. No ha habido mucho movimiento, pero en fin. Tengo que poner la compra de MOMO, el mensaje describiendo el negocio de MOMO (que lo tengo pendiente) y demás.


----------



## gordinflas (3 Ago 2020)

Compradas las Water Oasis a 0'77HKD. 

Por cierto, Tianyun ha pagado divi. Lo siento si no aviso de estas cosas, muchas veces no me acuerdo de ponerlo (o tampoco considero oportuno hacerlo). Lo mismo digo de los resultados trimestrales, no quiero que esto se convierta en un noticiario de empresas que no le importan a nadie aparte de a mi. Si comparamos el interés que despiertan Mongolian o Globaltrans con el de Hoegh o Tianyun pues no hay color, la verdad.


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Ago 2020)

Estaba pensando que cojones pasa con Hoegh LNG que estaba en la UCI y se me ha ido de precio, y es que ha pagado dividendos el 30/7. Se ve que como 11 días antes de pagar dividendo la cosa se calienta y sube (de 9,11 pasó a 11,73) y después de pagar dividendo le cae un papelón, hoy ha tocado 10. Estoy seguro que hay traders profesionales que se dedican a hacer ronda por todos los valores que pagan dividendo con rendimiento gordito, lo inflan y después adios muy buenas.

TK a 2,36. Minimo de 52 semanas 2,05. Me está tentando.


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Estaba pensando que cojones pasa con Hoegh LNG que estaba en la UCI y se me ha ido de precio, y es que ha pagado dividendos el 30/7. Se ve que como 11 días antes de pagar dividendo la cosa se calienta y sube (de 9,11 pasó a 11,73) y después de pagar dividendo le cae un papelón, hoy ha tocado 10. Estoy seguro que hay traders profesionales que se dedican a hacer ronda por todos los valores que pagan dividendo con rendimiento gordito, lo inflan y después adios muy buenas.
> 
> TK a 2,36. Minimo de 52 semanas 2,05. Me está tentando.



Lo bueno de los barquitos de gas es que el mercado no los entiende y asocia su valor al precio del gas, pero lo cierto es que el precio no importa nada. Solo importa la demanda de gas. El precio puedo estar bajo, que si la demanda está disparada siguen generando negocio a saco. 

Lo malo de los barquitos es que la demanda también está por los suelos. TODAS sin excepción son apuestas suicidas, muy del estilo de esta cartera en sus inicios. Y si se es consciente de eso e inviertes igual entonces bien, pero si eres un pobre diablo que has comprado la tesis de Paramés tal y como él la vende pues te puedes encontrar con tus barquitos quebrados y tu cartera a 0 pensando que habías metido tu dinero en lo más seguro del mundo.

Yo confio en la tesis a ratos, la verdad. Algunos días pienso en el gran guano que tiene que llegar y me dan ganas de salir de Hoegh y meter la pasta en Gazprom. Si voy a estar en una gasista al menos estar en la que saca el gas más barato del mundo. A precios parecidos quizá sería más sensato estar en el gigante ruso... Pero luego veo el potencial de Hoegh (y de muchas de barquitos, la idea es parecida en casi todas ellas) y se me pasa.


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Ago 2020)

Pues a Gazprom tenía pensado entrarle a 4,2 pero se que me están quitando las ganas de momento no por la empresa sino por la subida del euro frente a todo y sobretodo frente al rublo. En usa tardaron un par de meses en darle a la impresora pero en Europa como se tienen que poner de acuerdo todos se demora ssiempre. En la del 2008 paso igual. Esto a su vez produce que el euro sea moneda refugio y más sube aun. Así que ayudas de reconstrucción habrá yno porque les de un rebanete de generosidad a los del Norte si no porque tienen que imprimir para devaluar el euro y favorecerles sus exportaciones.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Ago 2020)

Sí, en Hoegh voy a por la partners, pero en TK voy a por la corp (el holding). Llamadme raro.


----------



## Muttley (4 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Sí, en Hoegh voy a por la partners, pero en TK voy a por la corp (el holding). Llamadme raro.



Estoy dentro a 2,39 media.

Voy a copiar un análisis que hice por privado a un compañero sobre teekay:

TK Me permite hacer un poco de hedging entre Brent y LNG.
La idea es que se lleve los dividendos de las 2 TGP y TNK que a poco que sea....que TK está valorada solo en 236M.
por ejemplo TGP va a dar 0,56$ este trimestre.
Hay unos 90M de acciones. TK tiene algo más del 30%. Se lleva haciendo cuentas de “frutero” 16,5M$. Ún 7% de su valoración en un trimestre.
Eso es muchísimo.
No vamos a ser optimistas. Vamos a ser pesimistas. Que TGP pague 1,5$ al año tras eliminar deuda Y no los por encima de 2$ tomando su pago actual.
Que TNK no pague nada por eliminación de deuda.
Es decir en una situación mala o muy mala. TK se lleva más de 45M al año. Más de un 20% frente a su valoración actual, es decir, consigue FCF para comprarse a sí misma en 5 años si mantuviera su valor de 236M$.
Esto no tiene ningún sentido. Uno de los dos números está mal, o cobra de mentira o su valoración es de mentira.
Yo me inclino por la segunda. Está anormalmente baja. Y ahí es donde entro.

Edito para decir que si TK o alguna de las hijas paga dividendos son sin retención en origen, pues la empresa a pesar de cotizar en USA tiene sede en Barbados.


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ago 2020)

Muttley dijo:


> Estoy dentro a 2,39 media.
> 
> Voy a copiar un análisis que hice por privado a un compañero sobre teekay:
> 
> ...



Casi se puede decir lo mismo con la Hoegh madre y la hija, incluido lo de los superdivis de la filial sin retención. Lo mismo va por los riesgos. Lo unico es que Hoegh es 100% LNG.


----------



## Tio1saM (4 Ago 2020)

No se si lo habréis visto pero para los que uséis degiro han debido de cambiar las políticas de lo que consideran producto financiero con riesgo y lo que no, el caso que no me dejan ampliar posiciones en Globaltrans y sospecho que sucederá igual en varias de las acciones seguidas en este hilo.

Les he escrito y al parecer esto afecta al perfil Custody, han recategorizado algunas acciones como productos complejos, me han puesto de ejemplo Iberdrola (que no esta en mi cartera pero bueno es el ejemplo que han usado).


----------



## Malus (4 Ago 2020)

Si, de hecho he metido 1k hoy a 5'90 y he tenido que hacer la encuesta sobre productos complejos.


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ago 2020)

Tio1saM dijo:


> No se si lo habréis visto pero para los que uséis degiro han debido de cambiar las políticas de lo que consideran producto financiero con riesgo y lo que no, el caso que no me dejan ampliar posiciones en Globaltrans y sospecho que sucederá igual en varias de las acciones seguidas en este hilo.
> 
> Les he escrito y al parecer esto afecta al perfil Custody, han recategorizado algunas acciones como productos complejos, me han puesto de ejemplo Iberdrola (que no esta en mi cartera pero bueno es el ejemplo que han usado).



Muchísimas gracias por la actualización. Yo he intentado meter ahora mismo y si que me dejan, aunque yo ya tenía hecha la encuesta de productos complejos de hace tiempo.

Supongo que lo han puesto como producto complejo por ser un GDR (accion de empresa extranjera cotizada en Londres a través de un banco de UK). A efectos prácticos es igual que el resto de acciones de UK, pero por algunas cosas (por ejemplo tema impuestos en los divis) se comporta como una empresa rusa.

Me está jodiendo bastante los cambios de políticas constantes en Degiro. Quizá empieza a ser hora de pasarse a otro broker...


----------



## Tio1saM (4 Ago 2020)

Malus dijo:


> Si, de hecho he metido 1k hoy a 5'90 y he tenido que hacer la encuesta sobre productos complejos.
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk



Joder cierto, pues le he escrito y me han dicho que solo podía hacer esto con una cuenta de tipo Basic, test hecho gracias.


----------



## Malus (4 Ago 2020)

Lo de los cambios a lo mejor viene asociado por su inminente integracion en el grupo flatex. A mi me gusta y casi seguro mejoraran el servicio. Ademas, desde la ignorancia, por lo que lei sobre la integracion en flatex, se podra crear facilmente una cuenta bancaria flatex(o algo asi) respaldada por el fgd aleman. Asi, el dinero sin invertir estara en esa cuenta y no en el gondo monetario actual.


----------



## Begemot (4 Ago 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Pues a Gazprom tenía pensado entrarle a 4,2 pero se que me están quitando las ganas de momento no por la empresa sino por la subida del euro frente a todo y sobretodo frente al rublo. En usa tardaron un par de meses en darle a la impresora pero en Europa como se tienen que poner de acuerdo todos se demora ssiempre. En la del 2008 paso igual. Esto a su vez produce que el euro sea moneda refugio y más sube aun. Así que ayudas de reconstrucción habrá yno porque les de un rebanete de generosidad a los del Norte si no porque tienen que imprimir para devaluar el euro y favorecerles sus exportaciones.



Hola, una pregunta rápida. ¿Cuál es la mejor opción para entrar en Gazprom?
Este ADR US3682872078 Gazprom (ADR) Equity | 903276 | US3682872078 | Share Price.
Muchas gracias por adelantado. @gordinflas


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ago 2020)

Begemot dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta rápida. ¿Cuál es la mejor opción para entrar en Gazprom?
> Este ADR US3682872078 Gazprom (ADR) Equity | 903276 | US3682872078 | Share Price.
> Muchas gracias por adelantado. @gordinflas



Si quieres ir a largo plazo mira solo las comisiones que te puedan meter al comprar / vender / mantener la acción. El sitio donde cotiza la empresa al final da igual, los dividendos y los impuestos a los divis serán rusos compres donde lo compres. Con la moneda pasa lo mismo, se ajusta automáticamente al rublo.

Si quieres ir a medio comprala en un sitio con buen volumen. Si casi no se negocian acciones durante el día te puedes quedar atrapado.


----------



## dividendista andaluz (4 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si quieres ir a largo plazo mira solo las comisiones que te puedan meter al comprar / vender / mantener la acción. El sitio donde cotiza la empresa al final da igual, los dividendos y los impuestos a los divis serán rusos compres donde lo compres. Con la moneda pasa lo mismo, se ajusta automáticamente al rublo.
> 
> Si quieres ir a medio comprala en un sitio con buen volumen. Si casi no se negocian acciones durante el día te puedes quedar atrapado.



las mongolian mining las has comprado en degiro verdad? las veo en la bolsa francesa y en la de hong kong, pero nunca pillo el mercado de las de hong kong abierto y mejor comprarlas ahi por el volumen verdad?


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ago 2020)

dividendista andaluz dijo:


> las mongolian mining las has comprado en degiro verdad? las veo en la bolsa francesa y en la de hong kong, pero nunca pillo el mercado de las de hong kong abierto y mejor comprarlas ahi por el volumen verdad?



Las mongolian seguro que mejor en HK. Es una empresa gigante para lo que cotiza, por eso también la tienes en Francia... La cosa es que al cotizar tan poco se hacen cuellos de botella.

Yo las he ido pillando en HK con órdenes limitadas permanentes. Así puedo dormir por la noche y hacer horarios de persona normal


----------



## Pacohimbersor (4 Ago 2020)

gordinflas y compañía, esto es lo que opina la prensa:

Los mejores valores del mundo para invertir en bolsa


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> gordinflas y compañía, esto es lo que opina la prensa:
> 
> Los mejores valores del mundo para invertir en bolsa



Fijate que los "expertos" no ponen ni una empresa asiática ni de Europa del Este, pese a que estadísticamente es lo más barato. Bueno miento, ponen a Tencent en Japón pese a ser una empresa china. Y las FAANG que no falten. Menudo nivelón el de estos ejhpertos.


----------



## Ai1b2 (4 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Las mongolian seguro que mejor en HK. Es una empresa gigante para lo que cotiza, por eso también la tienes en Francia... La cosa es que al cotizar tan poco se hacen cuellos de botella.
> 
> Yo las he ido pillando en HK con órdenes limitadas permanentes. Así puedo dormir por la noche y hacer horarios de persona normal



hola 
A mi en degiro casi todas me salen en la bolsa fra ( frankfurt) en eurod. Con una comisión del 7,5 + 0,09% y en euros. En cambio en hk son 10+ 0,06% más el cambio de moneda. ¿Para un paquete de menos 8333 euros no saldría mejor comprar en frankfurt? ¿O solo es por el tema de volumen que mueve (mayor liquidez)? ¿ tiene alguna diferencia más entre una bolsa y otra?
Un saludo


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ago 2020)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> hola
> A mi en degiro casi todas me salen en la bolsa fra ( frankfurt) en eurod. Con una comisión del 7,5 + 0,09% y en euros. En cambio en hk son 10+ 0,06% más el cambio de moneda. ¿Para un paquete de menos 8333 euros no saldría mejor comprar en frankfurt? ¿O solo es por el tema de volumen que mueve (mayor liquidez)? ¿ tiene alguna diferencia más entre una bolsa y otra?
> Un saludo



Depende de lo que se negocie en cada sitio, pero si en Alemania hay volumen debería ser exactamente lo mismo. Las acciones son las mismas y si algún día empiezan a repartir divis te clavarán la retención de Mongolia, la hayas comprado en Alemania o en Hong Kong.

Aparte del volumen no debería haber ninguna diferencia. Quizá un poco de desajuste entre el precio de europa y el de HK por el tema horario (y porque es pequeña y quieras o no tampoco hay tanta gente haciendo arbitraje y manteniendo los dos precios igualados), pero aparte de eso nada.

Al ser tan pequeña y poco líquida a mi me gusta ir al origen. Pero bueno, eso es un tema de preferencias personales.


----------



## Ai1b2 (4 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Depende de lo que se negocie en cada sitio, pero si en Alemania hay volumen debería ser exactamente lo mismo. Las acciones son las mismas y si algún día empiezan a repartir divis te clavarán la retención de Mongolia, la hayas comprado en Alemania o en Hong Kong.
> 
> Aparte del volumen no debería haber ninguna diferencia. Quizá un poco de desajuste entre el precio de europa y el de HK por el tema horario (y porque es pequeña y quieras o no tampoco hay tanta gente haciendo arbitraje y manteniendo los dos precios igualados), pero aparte de eso nada.
> 
> Al ser tan pequeña y poco líquida a mi me gusta ir al origen. Pero bueno, eso es un tema de preferencias personales.



Ok, Gracias por ayuda!!


----------



## gordinflas (5 Ago 2020)

Hey, mensaje principal actualizado. He apuntado:


Venta de Sabadell y Sansei
Compra de MOMO
Compra y resumen de Water Oasis

Tengo ordenes limitadas en:


Mongolian Mining(0,4HKD)
Fly Leasing (6$)

Más o menos 2000 euros cada una. Solo me quedan unos 2000 euros de liquidez, así que la primera que llegue será la que entrará. Sigo con algunas empresas japonesas en la recámara, pero el amigo que me las pasa no quiere que las comparta (ya ha visto el efecto del foro en Mongolian) y tampoco voy a comprar a escondidas, no sea que me vengan los amargados de siempre a decir que estoy haciendo trampas o que me estoy inventando los precios de entrada y salida.

Me queda pendiente el resumen de MOMO. La verdad es que me da bastante pereza. Entre hoy por la noche y mañana por la mañana caerá.


----------



## gordinflas (5 Ago 2020)

Pues lo prometido es deuda. Momo. Para que nos entendamos, es una especie de Tinder chino. Se trata de una app de esas para follar. Se aprovechan de la hipergamia, Regla de Pareto 80/20 y todos los desequilibrios a favor de la mujer a la hora de ligar (que si sois burbujeros os los sabréis de sobra). Ofrecen parte del servicio gratis y luego hacen pagar a los hombres para tener acceso a más potencial ligoteo y folleteo, básicamente.





*Momo* (o MOMO, el nombre es con minúsculas y el ticker es con mayúsculas) es la plataforma líder de China. Momo también controla Tantan, que básicamente es otra app tipo Tinder China. Tantan y Momo son la 2ª y 3ª "apps de citas" chinas respectivamente. Juntas son las que tienen más cuota de mercado del país. China tiene un porcentaje relativamente pequeño de su población joven en las apps de folleteo comparado con Occidente: un 4-5% en China comparado con un 9-10% en Occidente. Incluso suponiendo que de golpe el mercado de las citas _online_ se estanca aún les queda margen para llegar a los niveles de Europa o Estados unidos.

Hablando de crecimiento, esto es lo que hace especial esta empresa. *Los últimos 5 años ha crecido al 120% anual de media*. No se me ha colado ningún cero. Para comparar, Amazon ha crecido al 40% y Alibaba al 50%. Y mientras los pacos de mierda del subforo dicen que "Amazon no se puede medir por fundamentales, los fundamentales son para pollaviejas" para justificar sus precios burbujeados, MOMO se planta ahí con su PER 10 para darles un buen cortocircuito cerebral. No les computa que una tecnológica grande (porque MOMO es muy grande, capitaliza 3000 millones) creciendo 3 veces más que Amazon cotice 10 veces más barata por beneficios.

Y la pregunta del millón: ¿por qué está tan barata? Pues porque es china. No sería la primera vez que una empresa china resulta ser un fraude, véase Luckin Coffee, el competidor de Starbucks en China. Nadie se fía de las empresas chinas a excepción de 4 excepciones mal contadas como Tencent o Alibaba (y aún así cotizan a precios bastante más bajos que sus homólogos estadounidenses).

Momo no reparte dividendo ordinario y eso levanta sospechas. El dividendo y la recompra de acciones son la prueba del algodón contra el fraude. Casi todas las empresas extranjeras que llevo en la cartera reparten dividendo y lo he hecho aposta. La única excepción es Mongolian y Momo. Mongolian porque hace pocos años estuvo al borde de la quiebra y eso hizo que los acreedores la investigasen a fondo hasta determinar que no era un fraude. Momo porque este año ha empezado a recomprar acciones y porque en 2019 y 2020 ha repartido dividendos extraordinarios. No hace falta ser muy listo para entender el mensaje que quiere lanzar la empresa a los accionistas. Otra cosa es que el accionista medio se lo crea, que de momento parece que no.

A mi personalmente sí que me convence. No he visto nada raro en la contabilidad que me haga dudar y están empezando a devolver capital al accionista, así que eso. No es mi tipo de empresa para nada, pero me da igual. En realidad la he comprado para demostrarme a mi mismo (y a algunos seguidores del hilo que me han comentado por privado su escepticismo respecto a las tecnológicas) que SÍ que hay tecnológicas _mainstream_ baratas aparte de Intel e IBM. Por eso y porque la mitad de participantes del subforo que respeto la tienen en el radar. La última vez que ha pasado eso ha sido con Mongolian y Globaltrans, las dos estrellas de la cartera. No creo que Momo sea como esas dos, pero a la mínima que se ponga a un precio más realista para lo que es se puede ganar un buen pico.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (7 Ago 2020)

gordinflas, creo que nunca te he leído nada sobre Baidu ¿no está en tu radar?


----------



## mataresfacil (7 Ago 2020)

Genial, gracias por el analisis


----------



## gordinflas (7 Ago 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> gordinflas, creo que nunca te he leído nada sobre Baidu ¿no está en tu radar?



La verdad no. Primero porque está cara para mi gusto. Teniendo un Momo a PER 10 no pagaré PER 30 por otro gigante chino que crece mucho menos y que tuvo un final de 2019 / principio de 2020 bastante regulero.

Segundo porque no reparte divi y es china. No me gusta China para invertir por su altísimo porcentaje de fraudes comparado con el resto del mundo. El dividendo (o la recompra de acciones) son la prueba mágica para evitar encontrarte pufos. Si no reparten cuidado, si los reparten pero amplian capital o se van endeudando cuidado también. Mira Wirecard, por poner un ejemplo de fraude en un país mucho más honrado a nivel de contabilidad. A simple vista las cuentas parecen impolutas... Pero su dividendo era muuuuuy pequeñito y, anda que casualidad, casi cada año ampliaba capital equivalente al dinero que necesitaba para pagar los dividendos.

Una tecnológica china que tengo en el radar de forma muy tangencial es Huami. Es la empresa que hace los pulseras/ relojes inteligentes a Xiaomi. Crece al ritmo astronómico de Xiaomi sin cotizar a los precios desorbitados de Xiaomi. Eso sí, tampoco reparte divi ni recompra acciones ni nada así.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Ago 2020)

Upeo y aprovecho para contestar en público algo que me habéis preguntado un par de usuarios por privado. El negocio de Momo no se verá afectado por la guerra fría entre China y Estados Unidos. Sus apps son exclusivamente locales, al menos a día de hoy. Si lo que os preocupa es que suspendan las cotizaciones en USA... pues eso si que podría pasar. Si eso pasa no dudéis en que la empresa saldrá a cotizar en algún otro mercado, seguramente Hong Kong, pero quizá el broker os obligue a vender las acciones igualmente. Eso es un riesgo, sí.

Y por cierto, podeis preguntar cosas directamente en el hilo, que para eso está... No hace falta tirar tanto de privado. En el foro en general y siguiendo este hilo en particular hay gente que sabe mucho. Ponerlo público es mucho más práctico.


----------



## gordinflas (11 Ago 2020)

Signets liquidadas ahora mismo a 14,78$. Me sigue pareciendo que tienen mucho recorrido... Pero tengo poca liquidez y muchas ideas, así que eso.


----------



## Fouche (11 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Signets liquidadas ahora mismo a 14,78$. Me sigue pareciendo que tienen mucho recorrido... Pero tengo poca liquidez y muchas ideas, así que eso.



En Signet me quedo que tiene buena pinta. No me atreví a entrar en ARLP por ser sector coal pero estuve a puntito y la estoy siguiendo. Ve mejor arlp a futuro que sig?
Creo en arlp sigues dentro...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Ago 2020)

*Airbnb presentará este mes su solicitud para salir a bolsa lastrada por el Covid*
La plataforma de alquiler de apartamentos se ha negado a comentar la información

*Airbnb presentará este mes su solicitud para salir a bolsa lastrada por el Covid*, según han confirmado a CNBC fuentes cercanas a la operación. Sin embargo, la plataforma de alquiler de apartamentos ha decidido no pronunciarse sobre la noticia, en un momento muy complicado para su negocio por la pandemia de coronavirus. Aunque el objetivo es que comience a cotizar en los mercados *antes de 2021*.

La compañía americana, especializada en el alquiler online de apartamentos turísticos, ya anunció a finales del pasado año su*intención de salir a bolsa en 2020*, pero la aparición del COVID-19 frenó sus planes.

Los de *Brian Chesky*, actual consejero delegado, son uno de los unicornios más esperados por el mercado, ya que hace menos de dos años se convirtió en la quinta 'start up' no cotizada más valiosa del mundo.

Sin embargo, la pandemia ha supuesto un duro golpe para su modelo de negocio, lo que sin duda reducirá de manera importante su valoración. *La valoración privada de Airbnb ha bajado hasta 18.000 millones de dólares*, muy por debajo de los 31.000 millones alcanzados en una ronda de financiación en 2017.

Recientemente, tuvo que realizar *una emisión de deuda por valor de 2.000 millones de dólares* para conseguir liquidez, lo que redujo su valoración hasta los mencionados 18.000 millones.

En el mes de mayo, Airbnb anunció el despido del *20% de su plantilla, unos 1.900 trabajadores*, por el impacto del coronavirus en su negocio "Estamos viviendo colectivamente la crisis más desgarradora de nuestra vida y, a medida que comenzó a desarrollarse, *los viajes globales se paralizaron*", explicó Chesky a los empleado.

"El negocio de Airbnb se ha visto muy afectado, y *se prevé que los ingresos de este año sean menos de la mitad que en 2019*", ha añadido. El sector del turismo ha sido el principal afectado por esta crisis, como ha reconocido Chesky. "*Viajar en este nuevo mundo se verá diferente*, y necesitamos evolucionar Airbnb en consecuencia", ha señalado.

Airbnb presentará este mes su solicitud para salir a bolsa lastrada por el Covid


----------



## gordinflas (11 Ago 2020)

Fouche dijo:


> En Signet me quedo que tiene buena pinta. No me atreví a entrar en ARLP por ser sector coal pero estuve a puntito y la estoy siguiendo. Ve mejor arlp a futuro que sig?
> Creo en arlp sigues dentro...



Sigo dentro, sí... Aunque con una orden limitada para vender a 4 dólares. Debería aber vendido cuando Degiro anunció que dejaba de operar con ella. La cosa es que me cuesta mucho vender en pérdidas. 

No sé si Signet tiene más potencial que ARLP, pero lo que sé seguro es que la carbonera mongola tiene más potencial que ARLP, tanto por barata como por segura. Para tener las dos me quedo con Mongolian...

Y seguro que a Signet vuelvo, a mi también me encanta. Si hay que entrar en algún sitio del sector minorista que sea en la joyería más grande del mundo a precio de small cap. Si salgo ahora es porque tiene toda la pinta de que será como FLY, una de esas de volatilidad loca. Si vuelve a 10 dólares vuelvo a entrar y así iré haciendo. Si no vuelve... Pues tampoco voy a perder el sueño, la verdad. No será por ideas de inversión.


----------



## Fouche (12 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sigo dentro, sí... Aunque con una orden limitada para vender a 4 dólares. Debería aber vendido cuando Degiro anunció que dejaba de operar con ella. La cosa es que me cuesta mucho vender en pérdidas.
> 
> No sé si Signet tiene más potencial que ARLP, pero lo que sé seguro es que la carbonera mongola tiene más potencial que ARLP, tanto por barata como por segura. Para tener las dos me quedo con Mongolian...
> 
> Y seguro que a Signet vuelvo, a mi también me encanta. Si hay que entrar en algún sitio del sector minorista que sea en la joyería más grande del mundo a precio de small cap. Si salgo ahora es porque tiene toda la pinta de que será como FLY, una de esas de volatilidad loca. Si vuelve a 10 dólares vuelvo a entrar y así iré haciendo. Si no vuelve... Pues tampoco voy a perder el sueño, la verdad. No será por ideas de inversión.



Pues a lo que indicabas de Fly, hoy ha llegado a subir un 10% a la espera de resultados mañana (al menos según indica la app de investing).

A ver cómo se comporta FLY.

Por otro lado, tampoco he hecho mucho análisis de la acción más allá de que es la "Netflix china", que está creciendo en usuarios muy rápido y que Tencent entró hace unas semanas en el accionariado: IQiyi. La tuve y vendí hace un mes en una corrección desde los 25$, mañana presenta resultados pero veo riesgo entrar por las tensiones USA-China.


----------



## gordinflas (13 Ago 2020)

Fouche dijo:


> Pues a lo que indicabas de Fly, hoy ha llegado a subir un 10% a la espera de resultados mañana (al menos según indica la app de investing).
> 
> A ver cómo se comporta FLY.
> 
> Por otro lado, tampoco he hecho mucho análisis de la acción más allá de que es la "Netflix china", que está creciendo en usuarios muy rápido y que Tencent entró hace unas semanas en el accionariado: IQiyi. La tuve y vendí hace un mes en una corrección desde los 25$, mañana presenta resultados pero veo riesgo entrar por las tensiones USA-China.



Pues muchas gracias, no la conocía. Viéndola por encima parece que se haya quedado estancada en la fase de start-up. Aún no genera pasta y dudo que lo haga en un futuro cercano. Eso sí, crece en ingresos a marchas forzadas. 50% anual en los últimos 5 años. Podría ser interesante para otro tipo de inversor, pero sinceramente yo me quedo con Momo, que crece más y genera pasta (y la devuelve en forma de divis y recompras, no tiene mucha pinta de fraude). Tampoco es como si me sobrara la liquidez... y la verdad es que Momo tampoco es de mi estilo, ya he salido suficiente de mi zona de confort con ella.

--------

Varias cosas gente. Pax Global (no he hablado mucho de ella pero también es una "tecnológica" china, era esa empresa de los terminales de pago) ha presentado resultados y joder, menudos resultados. Subiendo ingresos y beneficios al 10-20% en pleno apocalipsis bichero. Parece que el virus ha hecho que la gente compre más con targeta. También han empezado a recomprar acciones y subir dividendo a saco. Es lo mismo que Momo, el mercado se piensa que son un fraude y ellos empiezan a repartir para enviar un mensaje.

Sigue a PER 5-6. No es de mis favoritas, pero oye, no todo pueden ser superchollos tipo Globaltrans. Si te dijeran que una empresa tecnológica así de defensiva en época de pandemia cotiza como si fuera una aerolínea o un banco paco de mierda pues no te le creerías, pero ahí está.

Y hoy por la noche haré balance de la cartera, presentando relavorizaciones y demás. La cosa me va bastante bien, al menos mejor que los Parameses, Buffetts, Estebaranzes y otros "values" del mundillo. Si queréis que diga algo de los resultados de alguna empresa que está en la cartera avisad, que yo no soy de seguir resultados y noticias y seguro que se me pasa...


----------



## runik (13 Ago 2020)

Pax como dije hace unas semanas atrás no la veía técnicamente muy para entrar, suerte a los que ya lo habéis hecho que os lleváis un buen pellizco! para mí ahora está tocando los techos de los últimos 3 años, si rompe creo que esta será la buena para que lo haga hacia arriba, le echaré un ojo para entrar, espero no equivocarme, porque como vuelva a corregir hacia abajo y zona de los 3HKD ya no entiendo nada de la bolsa. Sabéis como habían sido los resultados de los tres años anteriores?


----------



## gordinflas (14 Ago 2020)

runik dijo:


> Sabéis como habían sido los resultados de los tres años anteriores?



Subidas del 10-20% anual. Por fundamentales es un reloj suizo, siempre hace lo mismo. En 2014 te cotizaba a PER 30 como el negocio superdefensivo y seguro que es, luego empezó a bajar y bajar mientras los beneficios seguían subiendo como siempre. 

Entre eso y que el técnico es rarísimo mucha gente pensaba (y sigue pensando) que es un fraude. La cosa es que parece que los directivos se han leído el folleto de como convencer al mercado de que no eres un fraude y han empezado a repartir pasta a fondo. Creo que el divi actual debe estar alrededor del 7-8%. Si le sumamos las recompras de acciones el retorno total debe ser de casi el 10% anual. Casi nada. 

Si no rompe hacia arriba acabará transformándose en otro Water Oasis o Globaltrans, con sus divis del 15-20% anual + recompras de acciones. Y entonces me tocará cargar con todo...


----------



## gordinflas (14 Ago 2020)

Bueno, toca informe. Se supone que son trimestrales, pero bueno. El anterior fue hace 2 meses y medio y me da que este final de mes no tendré mucho tiempo para escribir tochazos, así que lo voy a hacer ahora. 

*Empecé en marzo con 30000 euros y abrí el hilo en abril.* En junio, cuando escribí el primer repaso trimestral, el valor liquidativo era de 39258,49€. Más o menos era una subida del 30%. 

*A dia 13 de agosto el valor liquidativo es de 41169,40€. Eso supone una revalorización del 4,86% desde el último informe y de un 37,23% desde marzo.* Teniendo en cuenta que en estos 2 meses el mercado ha estado lateral-bajista y que seguro que debe quedar algún dividendo pendiente (Degiro se toma la devolución de los dividendos com muuuuucha calma) no me puedo quejar, más bien al contrario.

Lo que he hecho estos 2 meses ha sido rotar lo más peligroso de la cartera (principalmente bancos, aerolíneas y automovilísticas) y meter unas pocas empresas exóticas. Todas de Europa del Este o Asia desarrollada. Los que sigáis la cartera ya me habréis leído muchísimas veces que son los sitios del mundo más baratos a día de hoy, así que eso. 

No han habido muchas novedades en la cartera (aunque a estas alturas, con la cartera tan madura y con tan poca liquidez, ya es lo normal). La más destacable ha sido Globaltrans. Tengo como 7500 euros en acciones y las seguiré aguantando con manos de hierro.

Y bueno, aparte de eso estos 2 meses no han sido muy destacables. Todas las empresas que llevo en cartera menos MHP, Texhong y ARLP han subido o se han quedado igual. Ninguna de ellas ha subido con fuerza, todas lo han hecho de forma bastante moderada. La excepción ha sido Mongolian, que días después de exponerla en el hilo subió casi un 100%. Pero bueno, eso no tiene ningún mérito. En realidad habéis sido vosotros, los lectores del hilo, que os habéis enamorado de ella y habéis colapsado el mercado 

De las empresas vendidas la única que he vendido en pérdidas reales ha sido el Sabadell. No descarto volver a repescarlo después de que haya alguna ostia fuerte en el mercado. Me sigue pareciendo el mejor banco de España relación calidad / precio. Ya sé que no es decir mucho, pero en fin. Lo mismo digo de todas las otras que he vendido estos últimos 2 meses. La mayoría de ellas las he vendido porque no veo claro su futuro si hay varias oleadas de coronavirus más y otras porque son muy volátiles y habían subido mucho en muy poco tiempo. Las primeras quizá vuelvo a entrar si parece que no va a haber ninguna oleada de virus tan bestia como la primera. Las segundas, si vuelven a precios parecidos a los que entré la primera vez, seguramente también vuelva.

En resumen, poco movimiento en las cotizaciones, he superado al mercado y casi llevo un 40% en menos de 5 meses. Muy, MUY satisfecho con los resultados.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (14 Ago 2020)

Gracias por compartir, tomo nota y alguna idea, me vienen beneficios y no sé muy bien qué hacer con ellos en plena pandemia e inminente confinamiento socialista-marxista.


----------



## MagicTaly (14 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> En resumen, poco movimiento en las cotizaciones, he superado al mercado y casi llevo un 40% en menos de 5 meses. Muy, MUY satisfecho con los resultados.



Gran trabajo! Y como siempre, muchísimas gracias por compartir


----------



## gordinflas (14 Ago 2020)

Pues ahora que lo dices el amigo que me pasó la idea de Pax (que no me acuerdo de su nombre de usuario en el foro, creo que era @Value ) ya me había dicho lo de los fondos españoles y Gabriel Castro... Pero no sabía que estaban tan involucrados. Ole por ellos y por su activismo. Eso es lo que deberían hacer los fondos y no lo que hace el Pierdemés.

Y pobres mongoles. Con lo bonicas que son sus minas. Mira esto y no me digas que no te querrías quedar ahí a vivir para siempre...


----------



## ping27 (14 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Con lo bonicas que son sus minas. Mira esto y no me digas que no te querrías quedar ahí a vivir para siempre...



Estoy de acuerdo 

La imagen que pones tú es preciosa. Tengo que actualizarla por la que tengo de fondo de escritorio ahora:






Para mí simboliza valor y productividad real, sin florecitas y colorínes.


Eso sí, no he entrado aún... No soy de esas "manos fuertes" que subieron la cotización. Estoy a la espera de que "corrija" un poco... En estos niveles suena raro llamar correción a ponerser más barato aún...


Aprovecho para darte las gracias por el hilo. Hasta varias carcajadas me ha sacado.


----------



## runik (14 Ago 2020)

Pax +22% justo el dia después de abrir la boca y cuando la iba analizar bien este finde, pero amos a ver, casi me quedo callado porque aún no había entrado, la host... p... jod....


----------



## gordinflas (15 Ago 2020)

Bueno, han salido los resultados de Mongolian Mining y como es la empresa más seguida del hilo imagino que toca comentar resultados. ¿Recordáis que había dicho que serían malos? ¿Pero malos de perder millones? Pues resulta que no, que han sido decentes... Incluso buenos, teniendo en cuenta la situación.

Para ponerlo en contexto, los ingresos han bajado casi un 50% por el tema de que habían cerrado la frontera con China por el virus (lo que ya nos habían dicho en el profit warning). A eso hay que sumarle los precios históricamente bajos del carbón de coke y la baja demanda de acero. 

*Aún así son tan absurdamente eficientes y low cost que han conseguido cerrar sin pérdidas.* Han ganado unos 2 millones de euros comparados con los 40 millones del año pasado. Para ponerlo en contexto, si a una aerolínea o a un fabricante de coches le bajas los ingresos un 50% tiene que ampliar capital y/o quemar caja sin parar o entrar en bancarrota. Esta es la diferencia entre un tipo de negocio con un margen operativo del 30% y otro que apenas pasa del 4-5%. 

Esto confirma lo que llevamos diciendo hace días en el hilo: Mongolian Mining es una pepita de oro en medio de toda la mierda que son las mineras de carbón. Si no es la mejor minera de carbón de coke cotizada en el mundo no debe andar muy lejos. Y por si eso no fuera poco el mercado no solo la valora como si fuera una minera de carbón cualquiera, sino que la valora como si mañana mismo fuese a quebrar.

Subo mi precio de compra a 0,60HKD. Si el lunes no sube por encima de esto voy a cargar 3000 euros a mercado.

He dejado el PDF con los resultados aquí debajo. Si se os hace pesada la contabilidad pasad directamente a la página 14. La directiva hace un resumen de la situación en inglés facilito (al menos para lo que suelen ser estos informes). Y recordad, si hay alguna otra empresa de la cartera que os llame la atención y que queréis que comente los resultados avisadme, por favor. No miro resultados ni noticias. De hecho, si @GOLDGOD no me hubiese pasado el PDF de Mongolian, también se me habrían pasado...


----------



## El De La Pole (15 Ago 2020)

Yo llevo 7000 acciones de PAX Global y voy a comprar 7000 más el lunes. Pinta dpm


----------



## Pacohimbersor (15 Ago 2020)

10 valores por las nubes que siguen subiendo en Bolsa


----------



## RockLobster (16 Ago 2020)

Hubo elecciones hace nada y volvio a ganar la derecha

Estaremos tranquilos otros 4 años


----------



## El De La Pole (16 Ago 2020)

Has visto los earnings?
+75% dividendo
+21% net income


----------



## Bobesponjista (16 Ago 2020)

Vengo a exponer un poco el tema Agenda 2030 y el tema de que la reconstrucción europea se centre en energía verde y demás. 
No creéis que es momento de mirar empresas que ofrezcan esa transición? 
Yo hice mi primera compra de acciones en mi vida el viernes, estoy aprendiendo terminología, riesgos y es muy mal momento para ser principiante por eso solo voy a exponer una cantidad de andar por casa. 
No obstante dedico mucho a leeros y leer otros foros y libros. 
A mí me llama mucho la atención empresas del perfil de Pax Global, con el uso del dinero en efectivo en caída libre y un aumento brutal del uso de tarjetas. También me gusta el rollo de plataformas de ocio porque el bicho está empujando a la gente a tener que entretenerse en casa. Hasta voy a ver si encuentro algo que tenga que ver con el mundo fitness y maquinaria de gimnasio, igual pido mucho. 
Momo la veo interesante pero el rollo guerra no tan fría EEUU China me tira mucho para atrás. 
Soy un poco de la opinión de que bolsa europea y usana se llevarán un palo de aquí a finales de año por el bicho y resultados pésimos de empresas punteras, veo más factible meter en empresas que tengan su negocio en países del Este y Asia, que creo pasarán la tormenta del virus mucho mejor, están más curtidos en todo sentido.


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Ago 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Vengo a exponer un poco el tema Agenda 2030 y el tema de que la reconstrucción europea se centre en energía verde y demás.
> No creéis que es momento de mirar empresas que ofrezcan esa transición?
> Yo hice mi primera compra de acciones en mi vida el viernes, estoy aprendiendo terminología, riesgos y es muy mal momento para ser principiante por eso solo voy a exponer una cantidad de andar por casa.
> No obstante dedico mucho a leeros y leer otros foros y libros.
> ...



No es que estén más curtidos si no que están más infravaloradas pues no hay tanto Robin hood ni institucional.


----------



## gordinflas (16 Ago 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Vengo a exponer un poco el tema Agenda 2030 y el tema de que la reconstrucción europea se centre en energía verde y demás.
> No creéis que es momento de mirar empresas que ofrezcan esa transición?



El problema con eso es que no eres el único que lo piensa. El mercado está petadísimo de empresas renovables burbujeadísimas. Pasa lo mismo con muchas tecnológicas tipo Google o Amazon, la gente se mete mirando su potencial (que lo tienen, sin ninguna duda) en vez de mirar si el precio al que cotizan compensa ese potencial o no.

La gracia de invertir (y digo invertir, que no es lo mismo que especular) es ir a buscar cosas que el riesgo / recompensa "real" esté mucho más a tu favor de lo que la mayoría de gente percibe. Si con eso se tiene que ir contracorriente pues se va, ningún problema. Al final esto va de poner las probabilidades y los números a tu favor. Yo me siento mucho más cómodo en una minera de carbón que cada año genera lo que he pagado por ella aunque en 10 años su negocio desaparezca que no en una empresa de renovables con mucho futuro pero que no me va a devolver la inversión hasta 2050.

Y sobre gimnasios y demas. Hay una cadena de gimnasios en UK que se llama Gym Group (ticker GYM). Está bastante en la mierda por el tema del coronavirus, pierde dinero a cascoporro y eso que es de las mejores. No me quiero ni imaginar las cadenas más reguleras. Quizá para cuando se pase el tema del virus... De momento no lo veo.


----------



## Bobesponjista (16 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> El problema con eso es que no eres el único que lo piensa. El mercado está petadísimo de empresas renovables burbujeadísimas. Pasa lo mismo con muchas tecnológicas tipo Google o Amazon, la gente se mete mirando su potencial (que lo tienen, sin ninguna duda) en vez de mirar si el precio al que cotizan compensa ese potencial o no.
> 
> La gracia de invertir (y digo invertir, que no es lo mismo que especular) es ir a buscar cosas que el riesgo / recompensa "real" esté mucho más a tu favor de lo que la mayoría de gente percibe. Si con eso se tiene que ir contracorriente pues se va, ningún problema. Al final esto va de poner las probabilidades y los números a tu favor. Yo me siento mucho más cómodo en una minera de carbón que cada año genera lo que he pagado por ella aunque en 10 años su negocio desaparezca que no en una empresa de renovables con mucho futuro pero que no me va a devolver la inversión hasta 2050.
> 
> Y sobre gimnasios y demas. Hay una cadena de gimnasios en UK que se llama Gym Group (ticker GYM). Está bastante en la mierda por el tema del coronavirus, pierde dinero a cascoporro y eso que es de las mejores. No me quiero ni imaginar las cadenas más reguleras. Quizá para cuando se pase el tema del virus... De momento no lo veo.



Me refiero a empresas que fabriquen máquinas y útiles de gimnasio, ya que a todas luces los gimnasios van de culo. La gente se volvió loca comprando bicicletas estáticas, bandas elásticas, mancuernas y todo tipo de productos de gimnasio para ejercitarse en casa. Tanto que durante semanas y hasta meses fue imposible hacerse con algo y se creó un mercado de segunda mano burbujeadisimo. Pero bueno lo dicho, de aquí a encontrar una empresa que se vea beneficiada y cotice ya es otro cantar. Lo que está claro es que el virus ha cambiado por completo la percepción del gimnasio por completo y a nivel prácticamente mundial. Pensamientos míos... 
Por cierto, me encanta Medialink y creo le voy a meter mano.


----------



## gordinflas (16 Ago 2020)

Fabricantes de accesorios y maquinas ni idea, pero si cotizan en alguna parte será en Hong Kong. Lo único que me he mirado muuuuy por encima ha sido China Dongxiang, hacen todo tipo de ropa de deporte y accesorios de la marca Kappa. No está cara, pero tampoco barata para lo que es.

Vendedores tipo Decathlon hay unos cuantos. En USA tienes Big5 Sporting Goods y Dick's Sporting Goods. También hay Kathmandu Holdings, que sería lo mismo pero en Australia (cortesía de @tramperoloco ). Pero bueno, no es lo mismo que comprar acciones de la fábrica, el minorista siempre es peor negocio...


----------



## Parlakistan (16 Ago 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> Vengo a exponer un poco el tema Agenda 2030 y el tema de que la reconstrucción europea se centre en energía verde y demás.
> No creéis que es momento de mirar empresas que ofrezcan esa transición?
> Yo hice mi primera compra de acciones en mi vida el viernes, estoy aprendiendo terminología, riesgos y es muy mal momento para ser principiante por eso solo voy a exponer una cantidad de andar por casa.
> No obstante dedico mucho a leeros y leer otros foros y libros.
> ...




BlackRock Global Funds -Sustainable Energy A2 USD|LU0124384867


Morgan Stanley Investment Funds - Asia Opportunit...|LU1378878430

Para cubrir energía sostenible y Asia tienes por ejemplo estos dos fondos, seguramente se sigan comportando muy bien en los próximos años.


Respecto a plataformas de ocio, tal vez comprar acciones de Nintendo, ahora mismo tiene productos relacionados con el ejercicio físico imposibles de encontrar ni reservando, además de que la acción lleva muchos años en tendencia alcista.


----------



## FOMO[r] (16 Ago 2020)

@gordinflas , no te parece un poco loco el payout de Water Oasis? En Yahoo lo marcan por encima de 100, el ratio de solvencia y el test ácido tampoco me resultan muy alentadores. Me gusta por el dividendo, pero los datos anteriores me echan para atrás, supongo que al estudiarla no se te habrán pasado por alto y les habrás encontrado alguna explicación, sería de agradecer si la compartieses.

Por cierto felicidades por el éxito del hilo y lo más impotante... de la cartera  .


----------



## gordinflas (16 Ago 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> @gordinflas , no te parece un poco loco el payout de Water Oasis? En Yahoo lo marcan por encima de 100, el ratio de solvencia y el test ácido tampoco me resultan muy alentadores. Me gusta por el dividendo, pero los datos anteriores me echan para atrás, supongo que al estudiarla no se te habrán pasado por alto y les habrás encontrado alguna explicación, sería de agradecer si la compartieses.
> 
> Por cierto felicidades por el éxito del hilo y lo más impotante... de la cartera  .



Gracias, la verdad es que ni de coña esperaba que me fuera tan bien. Yo siempre he sido más de largo plazo, esto empezó como un experimento...

No te fijes mucho en Yahoo para empresas de fuera de USA, tienen muchos problemas con los cambios de moneda. A veces te ponen cosas raras. No es el único screener con ese problema, el de investing a veces también te pone valores "extraños".

Water Oasis siempre tiene el payout entre el 95 y el 75%. Puede parecer alto, pero teniendo en cuenta que es un negocio que apenas necesita capital para crecer y que tienen como 20 millones de euros de caja neta pues tampoco es taaaaan alto. Esta es la captura de pantalla de mi screener favorito (se llama Stockopedia, es de pago pero yo voy gitaneando versiones de prueba para no tener que pagar  ). Todo en dólares de Hong Kong:




Y sino siempre se puede ir a los informes anuales en la web de la empresa y apuntarlo a mano. Donde haya un lápiz y un papel...


----------



## FOMO[r] (16 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Gracias, la verdad es que ni de coña esperaba que me fuera tan bien. Yo siempre he sido más de largo plazo, esto empezó como un experimento...
> 
> No te fijes mucho en Yahoo para empresas de fuera de USA, tienen muchos problemas con los cambios de moneda. A veces te ponen cosas raras. No es el único screener con ese problema, el de investing a veces también te pone valores "extraños".
> 
> ...



Sin duda, como el lapiz y el papel no hay nada.

Me apunto ese screener.

La miraré más a fondo, ese dividendo es muy interesante.

Gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## antoniussss (17 Ago 2020)

Hola Gordinflas te traigo está acción dividendera si realmente está bien en investing puesto.

Clariant AG (CLN) Suiza, da dividendos del 16 % xDDDDDDDDD, es una empresa química que x ejemplo se dedica a fabricar ciertos componentes farmaceuticos.

La he descubierto porque es el fabricante autorizado del producto este de los antimosquitos, según el ministerio de sanidad por lo que ha pasado en Sevilla.

Si realmente da esos dividendos, le he metido 3.000 leuros para toda la vida.


----------



## aserejee (17 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Hola Gordinflas te traigo está acción dividendera si realmente está bien en investing puesto.
> 
> Clariant AG (CLN) Suiza, da dividendos del 16 % xDDDDDDDDD, es una empresa química que x ejemplo se dedica a fabricar ciertos componentes farmaceuticos.
> 
> ...



Creo que esta mal lo de investing. 

Entiendo que dieron 3chf en julio porque vendieron una parte del negocio y los dividendos normales los han pospuesto (0,55 chf)

Clariant confirms extraordinary distribution but proposes to withhold regular dividend


----------



## antoniussss (17 Ago 2020)

aserejee dijo:


> Creo que esta mal lo de investing.
> 
> Entiendo que dieron 3chf en julio porque vendieron una parte del negocio y los dividendos normales los han pospuesto (0,55 chf)
> 
> Clariant confirms extraordinary distribution but proposes to withhold regular dividend



Ya decía yo que era demasiado bonito muajaja


----------



## JonSebastianBach (17 Ago 2020)

A mi Momo me ha convencido, he entrado hoy a 19,95. Gracias por la idea @gordinflas 

Esperemos que las regulaciones chinas no estropeen el negocio de esta joyita.


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Ago 2020)

Tenía una alarma a globaltrans a 5,74 y está a tiro.... creo que voy a meter paquete.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Ago 2020)

antoniussss dijo:


> Ya decía yo que era demasiado bonito muajaja



Si no fuera por estas empresas que parecen "demasiado bonitas para ser ciertas" nunca habría encontrado Globaltrans con su superdivi real del 20%. Por mi como si me traes 40 más


----------



## FOMO[r] (18 Ago 2020)

JonSebastianBach dijo:


> A mi Momo me ha convencido, he entrado hoy a 19,95. Gracias por la idea @gordinflas
> 
> Esperemos que las regulaciones chinas no estropeen el negocio de esta joyita.




También llevo Momo, y también puesta en el radar inicialmente gracias insignes foreros como @gordinflas , @arriba/abajo o @eDreamer  .

La llevo a 17,90, si no recuerdo mal, le metí el 50%, esperando meterle el otro 50%, si caía más, que lo hizo, pero antes se me cruzó Intel el día de la caida del 17% y la pillé a 50,46, esperando un rápido rebote, y ahí seguimos esperando.

Momo pensé soltarla el viernes cuando vi que caía bastante a plomo, para pillarla después más abajo, pero como aguantó bien sin romper la pequeña tendencia alcista que lleva, la mantuve, esperemos que siga al alza, al menos un buen tramo más (espero no gafar el tema ), para recoger beneficios y recomprarla después en una posible próxima corrección, para quizá dejarla ya ahí un buen tiempo, pienso que despegará, pero que quizá aún es pronto para que lo haga definitivamente.

En lo que a Intel respecta, me pareció un castigo excesivo ese 17% por un retraso, sobre todo teniendo en cuenta que ese mismo día, presentó resultados mejorando las expectativas. Que además tiene, desde mi punto de vista, unas cuentas impecables y que presenta, también desde mi punto de vista unos ratios de valoración de precio muy razonables. Es evidente que el mercado no comparte ese punto de vista, y después de ese 17%, en lugar de rebotar la mitad, le estuvieron zurrando otro tanto más. Cierto es que no es el primer retraso que tienen, y que desde que rompieron con el Tick-Tock allá por 2016 han ido dando bastantes tumbos, veremos si la siguen cagando o evolucionan adecuadamente para lo cual tienen aún, creo yo, muchísimo margen, no creo que Intel se vaya a acabar convirtiendo en una Nokia de turno, y acabe desapareciendo del mapa por una disrupción tecnológica, por haber menospreciado a ARM o la competencia directa de AMD.

Me ha salido un tocho inside de mucho cuidado.

No tengo por costumbre irrumpir con tochos infumables en hilo ajeno, pero ya que está escrito vamos a dejarlo, espero puedas disculpar la intromisión @gordinflas  .


----------



## FOMO[r] (18 Ago 2020)

No me había fijado en el dividendo de Globaltrans, no sé dónde estaría mirando, estuve a punto de entrarle sobre 5,40 pero se me escapó, a ver si baja un poco más de ese 5,74.


----------



## gordinflas (18 Ago 2020)

Globaltrans es una empresa que si no fuera porque cotiza en UK siendo rusa y domiciliada en Chipre estaría 5 veces por encima de lo que cotiza ahora MÍNIMO. ¿Cuantas empresas con un negocio defensivo y con un margen operativo de más del 30% cotizan con un divi por encima del 5%? Pues esta cotiza con un divi del 19% sostenible y además recomprando acciones. Vale que no sea un negocio glamuroso, alquilar vagones de tren es algo muy rudimentario... Pero oye, eso se necesita tanto en épocas malas como buenas, así que eso. Yo es que le entraría igual estando a 10 dólares, pero estando a 5-6...

Por cierto, tienen presentaciones y conference calls en su página web. Por si a alguien le interesa comprobar que el dividendo es 100% real. Como ha dicho @GOLDGOD unas páginas atrás, seguramente es la mejor empresa de dividendo cotizando en todo el mundo. No por nada es la empresa con más peso en la cartera. Quizá sueno demasiado optimista, pero es que realmente no le encuentro nada malo. Y si no ha subido como Mongolian es porque esta es una empresa muchísimo mas grande y es imposible que la gente de este foro la pueda mover, porque me consta que varios usuarios con perfil bastante alto están bastante enamorados de ella...


----------



## gordinflas (18 Ago 2020)

Por cierto, Tianyun ha sacado resultados bastante decentes. Si alguien la sigue ya sabe...

Y ala, me vuelvo a la cama


----------



## aserejee (18 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Tenía una alarma a globaltrans a 5,74 y está a tiro.... creo que voy a meter paquete.



Tener cuidado con la evolución de la situación política en bielorusa y los impactos en las empresas con intereses en rusia (globaltrans opera en bielorusa y ucrania tb) 

En 2014 y 2015 con el maidan de Ucrania + lo que vino después esta acción bajo bastante, y su dividendo también.


----------



## FOMO[r] (18 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Globaltrans es una empresa que si no fuera porque cotiza en UK siendo rusa y domiciliada en Chipre estaría 5 veces por encima de lo que cotiza ahora MÍNIMO. ¿Cuantas empresas con un negocio defensivo y con un margen operativo de más del 30% cotizan con un divi por encima del 5%? Pues esta cotiza con un divi del 19% sostenible y además recomprando acciones. Vale que no sea un negocio glamuroso, alquilar vagones de tren es algo muy rudimentario... Pero oye, eso se necesita tanto en épocas malas como buenas, así que eso. Yo es que le entraría igual estando a 10 dólares, pero estando a 5-6...
> 
> Por cierto, tienen presentaciones y conference calls en su página web. Por si a alguien le interesa comprobar que el dividendo es 100% real. Como ha dicho @GOLDGOD unas páginas atrás, seguramente es la mejor empresa de dividendo cotizando en todo el mundo. No por nada es la empresa con más peso en la cartera. Quizá sueno demasiado optimista, pero es que realmente no le encuentro nada malo. Y si no ha subido como Mongolian es porque esta es una empresa muchísimo mas grande y es imposible que la gente de este foro la pueda mover, porque me consta que varios usuarios con perfil bastante alto están bastante enamorados de ella...



Joder, veo que la defiendes con uñas y dientes, como si fuese tuya  . Pues estoy mirando el gráfico en la web del London Stock Exchange y veo (tampoco es que vea mucho a estas horas ya) que tiene poco margen para apurar, pero los pobres es que somos así, intentando siempre arañar hasta el último céntimo, y luego se nos escapan. 

Por lo que veo está ahí dale que te pego a los 6, y cada vez que baja, baja menos, luego si los rompe bien, lo mismo ya no vuelve... o sí, vete tú a saber.

Estaba especulando tanto con el precio, porque mi intención en este momento en el que estamos, es en buena medida esa, especular (qué mal suena, malditos especuladores). Buscar algo con lo que me interese quedarme a medio o largo plazo, pero si con esta volatilidad, puedo cogerlo y soltarlo una o dos veces antes de quedármelo, mucho mejor, tiene sus riesgos, y siempre es más fácil decirlo que hacerlo, pero si te sale bien lo mismo al final puedes quedarte definitivamente con un 15 un 20 o un 30% más de base si tienes suerte, también te puede ir como el culo, pero teniendo en cuenta que se va a medio largo (el tan manido, me da igual yo voy a largo), pues el riesgo es menor, en principio no te vas a quedar pillado con una mierda que te da dolor de cabeza. Sí estás seguro de que es buena apuesta, al final lo que puede pasarte es que el rendimiento que esperabas sea un 20 o un 30 o un 40% menor, quid pro cuo.

Pero vamos que esto es de cajón y supongo que no le interesará mucho a nadie, pero ahí queda, como divagaciones noctámbulas, fruto de un par de días de poco dormir.

A lo que iba, que no sé como había mirado Globaltrans, que tenía esa cifra de 5,40 en mente, lo cierto es que la había mirado muy de pasada, nada más que en la web del London Stock Exchange, y por encima en investing (sí ya lo sé, Paco) creo recordar, ya te digo no había reparado siquiera en el dividendo, muy buen dividendo, quizá había pensado en cogerla y quedármela directamente, y por eso cuanto más abajo mejor, de 5,40 a 5,95, te llevas un plus de un 10% (que no sea por no racanear), riesgo que te quedes mirando como se va para arriba con cara de tonto, o para abajo con cara de alivio, si estás fuera estás fuera, para lo bueno y para lo malo.

Bueno pues eso, que los números en investing son muy buenos, imagino que los cálculos son correctos, aunque los datos, al igual que lo que he podido ver en la web de la empresa, estados financieros y demás, son de 2019, por lo que veo dan resultados cada 6 meses, y todavía no tienen los de junio, al menos yo no he podido encontrarlos. Acabo de ver que el 1 de septiembre dan resultados del primer semestre.

Política de dividendos coherente, en base a porcentaje destinado variable de free cash flow según apalancamiento.

Así a bote pronto ahora mismo pienso, lo mismo ya lo tienes en el resumen, en el riesgo divisa, creo que he visto algo al respecto muy de pasada en la documentación, no sé en qué divisa estarán sus ingresos, espera voy a ver el resumen. Está en el resumen.

Habrá que ver que resultados muestran el día 1, y en qué medida afectan al pago de dividendos, podrían quedar tocados, al igual que la cotización, personalmente, creo que me mantendré a la espera. Si los resultados son chungos, sin llegar a ser preocupantes, la cotización y el dividendo pueden caer de forma temporal, para permitir pillarla con un buen descuento, con el racaneo justo, sin excesos para minimizar el riesgo de que salga volando antes de tiempo. Y lo mismo hasta te da para cogerla y soltarla un par de veces.

Dios, como me he flipado, se me ha hecho de día.

Ahí quedan esa Biblia y ese testamento.


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Ago 2020)

El mes próximo globaltrans paga dividendo. Quizás tras descontar este se quede a un precio menor al de la diferencia,


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Ago 2020)

Pero no te hagas ilusiones de que caiga mucho pueden hacer autocompras y recupere pronto para evitar entre en pánico vendedor. Aparte de más gente como nosotros. Habrá que estar atentos


----------



## JonSebastianBach (18 Ago 2020)

Besando el santo, justo tras entrar ayer hoy sube MOMO un 8%,

Right to the moon? yo ya me he puesto el cinturón de seguridad


----------



## pedro.rgo (18 Ago 2020)

El 1 de septiembre anuncian el dividendo de Globaltrans. Quieren aprobar un dividendo de 8,3 billones de rublos. Dividido por el número de acciones que tiene, sale a 46,44 rublos por acción, o lo que es lo mismo, 0,63$ por acción.
A precios de ahora mismo, el dividendo que darán será del 10,82%.


----------



## FOMO[r] (18 Ago 2020)

Mañana resultados de Momo. A ver qué ocurre.


----------



## SargentoHighway (19 Ago 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> Mañana resultados de Momo. A ver qué ocurre.



Ojo que son en Septiembre no?

Momo to Report Second Quarter 2020 Results on September 3, 2020 | Momo, Inc.

*Momo to Report Second Quarter 2020 Results on September 3, 2020*

PDF Version
BEIJING, Aug. 14, 2020 /PRNewswire/ -- Momo Inc. (Nasdaq: MOMO) ("Momo" or the "Company"), a leading mobile social and entertainment platform in China, today announced that it will release its unaudited financial results for the second quarter ended June 30, 2020 before U.S. markets open on Thursday, September 3, 2020.


----------



## FOMO[r] (19 Ago 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Ojo que son en Septiembre no?
> 
> Momo to Report Second Quarter 2020 Results on September 3, 2020 | Momo, Inc.
> 
> ...



En Investing, marcan hoy, pero acabo de mirar en Yahoo y ponen el día 2 de septiembre.

Estoy viendo que en la web de Momo ponen el 3 de septiembre.

Esta gentuza de Investing...

Edit: Veo que tu enlace era a la web de Momo, no lo había abierto


----------



## FOMO[r] (19 Ago 2020)

Cierto, lo mejor es ir siempre a la fuente primaria de información. Si vas a la web de la empresa no te equivocas.

Y para decidirte por una compra, sobre todo si es con intención de mantenerla, hay que echarle por lo menos, un buen vistazo al Annual Report, resultados más recientes, Investor Relations, etc, aunque a veces dé pereza.

Pero para estás cosas como estar al tanto de fecha resultados, filtrar, comparar, ver números por encima y demás, herramientas como Investing, son de mucha utilidad, y se agradece el servicio que proporcionan, además, cierto, de forma gratuita, lo cuál no quita que en un momento dado, algún dato inexacto te pueda perjudicar. El otro día por ejemplo, estaba agregando British American Tobacco a Google finance y me percaté de que el dividendo estaba mal, justo la estaba agregando por eso. Si a lo mejor la hubiese estado mirando, y me hubiesen gustado el resto de sus datos, pero hubiese visto el dividendo erróneo de 0,081 en lugar del 8,1 real, quizá la hubiese descartado directamente. A lo mejor me ha pasado alguna vez y no me he dado cuenta. Lo cierto es que en términos generales, personalmente, no me ha ocurrido muchas veces, al menos que yo me haya percatado, pero de las pocas que me ha pasado, dos o tres han sido en los últimos días.


----------



## FOMO[r] (20 Ago 2020)

Sí... me estoy dando cuenta de que cuanto más "exótico" sea lo que miras, más posibilidad de fallo hay, lo de los dividendos en Google finance parece que es, porque se les traspapela algo entre libras y peniques a la hora de calcularlos, he visto algunas otras que cotizan en GBX y les pasa igual.


----------



## runik (24 Ago 2020)

@gordinflas cómo ves macerich (MAC) ? Le tengo un buen ojo, a la larga creo que lleva las de ganar, pero como como no os llego ni a la suela de los zapatos analizando empresas, me gustaría tener vuestro punto de vista. A ver si no va a subir como me pasó con PAX justo el día después de abrir la boca.


----------



## SargentoHighway (24 Ago 2020)

runik dijo:


> @gordinflas cómo ves macerich (MAC) ? Le tengo un buen ojo, a la larga creo que lleva las de ganar, pero como como no os llego ni a la suela de los zapatos analizando empresas, me gustaría tener vuestro punto de vista. A ver si no va a subir como me pasó con PAX justo el día después de abrir la boca.



Mirate el gráfico de 5 años, si hay una palabra que lo describa es DERROICIÓN. No se si está en el RAE pero deberían meterla.

Motivo? 

El final de los centros comerciales: EEUU cerrará 300 y Francia clausurará hasta el 20%
El auge y caída de los centros comerciales: de ser clave para la vida social y económica al abandono absoluto


> Un informe de Credit Suisse de 2017 estimó que uno de cada cuatro centros comerciales de Estados Unidos cerraría en 2022. A medida que el tráfico peatonal disminuía, los promotores creían que el futuro del centro comercial no era tanto ir de comprar como *las extravagantes experiencias que ofrecían los mayores mega centros comerciales*: boleras, laser tags, go-karts y otras actividades que solo se podrían encontrar fuera de casa.


----------



## gordinflas (24 Ago 2020)

runik dijo:


> @gordinflas cómo ves macerich (MAC) ? Le tengo un buen ojo, a la larga creo que lleva las de ganar, pero como como no os llego ni a la suela de los zapatos analizando empresas, me gustaría tener vuestro punto de vista. A ver si no va a subir como me pasó con PAX justo el día después de abrir la boca.



Aparte del sector y la sangría en la cotización que ya te han dicho por fundamentales tampoco es la gran cosa. Antes del virus ya estaba bajando beneficios a marchas forzadas. Ha pasado de ganar 9 dólares por acción en 2014 a 0,3 dólares en 2019. Y no es una cosa puntual, es algo que ha pasado año tras año. Y claro, ganando 0,3 dólares por acción y repartiendo 2 dólares de dividendo anual... Eso no se sostiene por ningún lado. En este caso han ido vendiendo los locales para poder pagar el dividendo. Descapitalización en toda regla.

Y repito, todo esto antes del virus. Con la deuda que tienen pinta a bancarrota o a superampliación de capital. Que ojo, quizá al final se recupera, nunca se sabe... Pero no creo que el riesgo / recompensa compense, la verdad.

La putada de esto de buscar empresas es que TODAS tienen truco. Siempre hay una narrativa de por qué están baratas o caras. Otra cosa es si luego te crees la narrativa o si consideras que el peso de la narrativa en la acción está exagerado. Por ejemplo, Gazprom. Es un supermonopolio, la empresa de gas más grande del mundo, la que saca el gas más barato, tiene una filial que también saca petróleo, tiene gaseoductos que llegan a toda Europa y Asia... Y todo eso a PER 3 de 2019 y divi del 10%. ¿El mercado es tonto? No, el mercado tiene miedo de Rusia y la inestabilidad política, corrupción, sanciones americanas, inflación del rublo, precios del gas en mínimos históricos, transición a energías renovables... ¿Eso compensa el precio al que cotiza? Ahí cada uno tiene que hacer su valoración subjetiva de la situación.


----------



## runik (24 Ago 2020)

Gracias a los que habéis contestado, creo que voy a mirarla mucho más para ver si algún dato que he leído de los contratos negociados y aprobados es verdad, además de otras cifras que no pintaban mal del todo. Lo dicho, toca estudiarla muy mucho, ahora ya tengo una apreciación de gente que considero que tenéis muchísimas tablas.


----------



## gordinflas (25 Ago 2020)

Pues nueva incorporación a la cartera. Volvemos a las raíces de la cartera, con otra empresa de esas que dan miedo (tanto el negocio como el gráfico) pero que por fundamentales es buenísima. Se trata de *AAG Energy Holdings*. Es una empresa china que se dedica a extraer metano y gas natural de los yacimientos de carbón con un método similar al fracking (gracias @GOLDGOD por resumirlo en tan pocas palabras).




Ahora mismo tiene dos concesiones en dos minas de carbón chinas. Tiene reservas para parar un tren y unos precios de extracción ridículos. El año pasado consiguió unos márgenes operativos de más del 75%. Por cada euro de ingresos que tiene, 0,75 euros son beneficios.

Una parte de esos beneficios son debidos a que recibe subvenciones por ser una empresa "sostenible". No os estoy vacilando, os juro que es verdad. Una empresa sacando combustibles fósiles de un yacimiento de carbón con un método que se carga todo el subsuelo recibiendo subvenciones por ser respetuosa con el medio ambiente. Cuando entras en su web te sale un eslogan diciendo que quieren ser líderes en "energía limpia". Con una foto de una torre de fracking en el fondo. Incluso tienen un apartado de su web corporativa dedicado al "desarrollo sostenible".

Y bueno, aparte de eso nada más. Dejando de lado el método con el que sacan el gas y el cachondeo ecológico es una empresa de upstream bastante normalita. La contabilidad y los ratios increíbles. PER 4, 10% de divi, creciendo al 20% anual desde 2014, nada de deuda, 200 millones de caja neta, P/BV 0,6... Salieron a cotizar en 2015 y desde entonces no han ampliado capital.

Supongo que no hace falta que diga por qué está barata. China, carbón, fracking, gas, guerra comercial... Es difícil encontrar algo que asuste más a un inversor normal. Riesgos los de todas las empresas de upstream en países poco fiables: que los precios del gas bajen y que les retiren las subvenciones o concesiones.

He entrado hoy por la noche a 1,11HKD.

Creo que voy a tener que cambiar el nombre de la cartera. "Kamikaze" suena demasiado japonés para una cartera tan china...


----------



## tremenk (25 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues nueva incorporación a la cartera. Volvemos a las raíces de la cartera, con otra empresa de esas que dan miedo (tanto el negocio como el gráfico) pero que por fundamentales es buenísima. Se trata de *AAG Energy Holdings*. Es una empresa china que se dedica a extraer metano y gas natural de los yacimientos de carbón con un método similar al fracking (gracias @GOLDGOD por resumirlo en tan pocas palabras).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 412446
> 
> ...



    

Menudo cachondeo de empresa sostenible me he partido el ojal.

me recuerda a tu Alliance Resource Partners que fue de ella? vi que subio a 4.5 en junio y lo pillaste en 2 con algo si no mal recuerdo.


----------



## gordinflas (25 Ago 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Menudo cachondeo de empresa sostenible me he partido el ojal.
> 
> me recuerda a tu Alliance Resource Partners que fue de ella? vi que subio a 4.5 en junio y lo pillaste en 2 con algo si no mal recuerdo.



Ahí sigue, a 3 dólares y algo. Tengo orden permanente de venta a 4 dólares. Si no llega antes del 1 de diciembre Degiro me obligará a venderlas... Y es una putada porque tiene potencial y los resultados que ha ido sacando son muy buenos, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta el apocalipsis que ha sufrido en sector de los combustibles fósiles americano.

Por suerte Mongolian es aún mejor y esa sí que no me obligan a venderla...


----------



## gordinflas (25 Ago 2020)

Ah y ya que estoy aquí de compras, aprovecho para decir que mañana seguramente pegaré un bocado a S&U. Solo 1000 leuros a diferencia de los 2000 que siempre suelo meter. No está tan barata como otras y quiero mantener unos 2000 euros de liquidez por si Signet o Fly Leasing vuelven a los precios que me gustan.

S&U es una de las de Estebaranz, del nicho ese de crédito subprime que tanto le gusta. Soy el primero en criticarle lo de volverse un "value paco español" tipo Paramés; eso de centrarse en unos pocos nichos (en su caso empresas de leasing, ITs francesas y empresas de crédito subprime) solo porque los conoce mejor que la mayoría y no salir de ellos... no me convence, la verdad. Pero oye, al César lo que es del César. Tiene varios vídeos de esta empresa y la analiza de puta madre. Mañana, si entro, hago el miniresumen de siempre y os dejo alguno de sus vídeos hablando de ella.


----------



## JonSebastianBach (26 Ago 2020)

Yo S&U la llevo de hace tiempo, el dividendo y la no retención en UK de dividendos es un plus. El problema es que las compré en precios pre plandemia, ahora mismo en una media de 20 libras...

Otra empresa bastante interesante que llevo en cartera de Estebaranz es Groupe Guillin, algo más aburrida que S&U. Quizá venda de la francesa tras las recientes subidas y compre más S&U.


----------



## Cuqui (26 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ah y ya que estoy aquí de compras, aprovecho para decir que mañana seguramente pegaré un bocado a S&U. Solo 1000 leuros a diferencia de los 2000 que siempre suelo meter. No está tan barata como otras y quiero mantener unos 2000 euros de liquidez por si Signet o Fly Leasing vuelven a los precios que me gustan.
> 
> S&U es una de las de Estebaranz, del nicho ese de crédito subprime que tanto le gusta. Soy el primero en criticarle lo de volverse un "value paco español" tipo Paramés; eso de centrarse en unos pocos nichos (en su caso empresas de leasing, ITs francesas y empresas de crédito subprime) solo porque los conoce mejor que la mayoría y no salir de ellos... no me convence, la verdad. Pero oye, al César lo que es del César. Tiene varios vídeos de esta empresa y la analiza de puta madre. Mañana, si entro, hago el miniresumen de siempre y os dejo alguno de sus vídeos hablando de ella.



A cuanto esperas a fly?


----------



## gordinflas (26 Ago 2020)

Cuqui dijo:


> A cuanto esperas a fly?



A 6 pavos. Tengo la orden puesta casi desde principios de julio. Aunque bueno, a los 7 actuales estaría mal. Si algún día me despierto optimista quizá compro a mercado, no sé.

------

He entrado en S&U a 1480 peniques. Algún día caerá el resumen (o el vídeo de Estebaranz, que la verdadme da bastante palo escribir sobre ella).


----------



## Cuqui (26 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> A 6 pavos. Tengo la orden puesta casi desde principios de julio. Aunque bueno, a los 7 actuales estaría mal. Si algún día me despierto optimista quizá compro a mercado, no sé.
> 
> ------
> 
> He entrado en S&U a 1480 peniques. Algún día caerá el resumen (o el vídeo de Estebaranz, que la verdadme da bastante palo escribir sobre ella).



Muy optimista eres me parece, pero aplaudo tu sangre fria, yo no suelo aguantar tanto. Estoy por entrar a 6,5; la he pillado y la he soltado ya varias veces.


----------



## gordinflas (26 Ago 2020)

Cuqui dijo:


> Muy optimista eres me parece, pero aplaudo tu sangre fria, yo no suelo aguantar tanto. Estoy por entrar a 6,5; la he pillado y la he soltado ya varias veces.



Pues te va a hacer gracia, pero la mayoría de gente con la que me muevo me dice que siempre compro demasiado arriba. Uno me dice que hasta los 5 dólares ni se lo piensa 

Yo la llego a ver pre-covid al PER actual y me hipoteco hasta los calzoncillos... Para que luego digan que si burbuja bursátil o no se que ostias. Que no todo el mercado son las FAANG


----------



## Cuqui (26 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues te va a hacer gracia, pero la mayoría de gente con la que me muevo me dice que siempre compro demasiado arriba. Uno me dice que hasta los 5 dólares ni se lo piensa
> 
> Yo la llego a ver pre-covid al PER actual y me hipoteco hasta los calzoncillos... Para que luego digan que si burbuja bursátil o no se que ostias. Que no todo el mercado son las FAANG



Yo tengo una obsesion enfermiza con ge, fly, hawaiian y teekay pero como no rompen voy sacandoles algo con los stops.


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Ago 2020)

Mhpc lse ha bajado bastante y está cerca de mínimos.. Alguna razón para esa bajada?


----------



## aserejee (28 Ago 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Mhpc lse ha bajado bastante y está cerca de mínimos.. Alguna razón para esa bajada?



Así desde la barra del bar ara mi el contexto de bielorusa y que hayan cerrado fronteras por el coronavirus en Ucrania.


----------



## MagicTaly (28 Ago 2020)

Pienso igual. La tengo a un -20% ahora mismo. Acabo de comprar otro paquete para ponderar. Los números son los números, esto es todo el follón de las noticias, como siempre con estas empresas...


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Ago 2020)

No entre a su precio pero a este precio me parece más golosa y le he metido un paquete a 5.4. Pongo otra orden para 5.2 y si entra pongo orden de venta del sobrante a 5.5 aprovechando los rebotes. Y así sucesivamente. Yo busco así los suelos porque sino se pasa el crash y no compras nada. Técnica válida para las que tienen fundamentales buenos y mirando que no haya ninguna noticia chunga que las desplome sin rebotar.


----------



## gordinflas (29 Ago 2020)

MHP cotiza a PER 2 de 2019 (o 2 veces beneficios de 2019, que sería lo mismo). Estamos hablando de que si tuviésemos la empresa en su totalidad bajo nuestro control podríamos recuperar la inversión en 2 años con dividendos. Por una empresa que está vivita y coleando y creciendo, nada de negocios moribundos de aviones o de petróleo. En una época sin virus y en un país "normal" este negocio se pagaría a PER 20.

Que vale, que la empresa puede ser ucraniana y hay muchísimo miedo por su situación geopolítica de Bielorusia. Puede que la moneda se trague una buena devaluación como pasó en 2014 y 2015 y lo notemos en los resultados. Pero joder, que estamos hablando de pollos, huevos, trigo y pienso para animales. Esto es un negocio defensivo de manual. En tiempos de crisis la gente no deja de comer. Y tampoco es como si dependiera tanto de Ucrania, que exporta al extranjero como el 60% de lo que produce.

En fin, yo creo que gran parte de este precio es porque el mercado odia todo lo que sea de Europa del Este. Hace unos años era Corea del Sur y Reino Unido, hace otros tantos eramos los PIIGS + Francia. Ahora le toca al bloque ex-soviético, Japón y Hong Kong. Dentro de unos años será Brasil o México o Estados Unidos (ojalá)...

Y lo bueno es que reparte buenos dividendos. Si no sube se puede ir comprando más y reinvertir divis. Que oye, esto es una cartera a medio plazo, pero si hay que jugar a unos pocos años más tampoco pasa nada. La cosa es ganar dinero, no me importa en absoluto si es con revalorizaciones o con dividendos.

Y ala, me vuelvo a la cama.


----------



## Feti (29 Ago 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> MHP cotiza a PER 2 de 2019 (o 2 veces beneficios de 2019, que sería lo mismo). Estamos hablando de que si tuviésemos la empresa en su totalidad bajo nuestro control podríamos recuperar la inversión en 2 años con dividendos.



Perdona gordinflas, pero nunca entendí esa frase que se dice mucho. Eso no seria solo en el caso en el que la empresa dedicase todo su beneficio al pago del dividendo?, cierto? O estoy confundido? Entiendo que el beneficio de la empresa puede además dedicarse a reinversión empresarial y no al pago del dividendo. De hecho para calcular el beneficio por acción, al beneficio se le debe restar el pago de dividendos. De MHP en concreto no tengo mucha idea.


----------



## gordinflas (29 Ago 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Perdona gordinflas, pero nunca entendí esa frase que se dice mucho. Eso no seria solo en el caso en el que la empresa dedicase todo su beneficio al pago del dividendo?, cierto? O estoy confundido? Entiendo que el beneficio de la empresa puede además dedicarse a reinversión empresarial y no al pago del dividendo. *De hecho para calcular el beneficio por acción, al beneficio se le debe restar el pago de dividendos.* De MHP en concreto no tengo mucha idea.



En pocas palabras, sí. El dinero se puede quedar dentro de la empresa para reinvertirse en el negocio, comprar otros negocios, recomprar acciones... Los de MHP lo dedican sobretodo a comprar otras empresas. El año pasado compraron una procesadora de carne eslovena.

En muchas palabras... Los beneficios son la métrica contable más engañosa que hay. Si hay apreciaciones, provisiones, devaluaciones... Puede ser que no haya entrado un puto duro en la empresa y que la empresa reporte beneficios o viceversa. Es el típico caso de las empresas inmobiliarias españolas durante la burbuja, que se podían gastar una pasta en construir un edificio pero quizá otros edificios que tenían se habían revalorizado (porque veían que se vendían edificios parecidos a precios más altos) y al final les salía beneficio. Tenían menos pasta al final de año, pero sobre el papel tenían beneficios. Luego llegó la hora de la verdad y resultó que ninguno de esos edificios tenía el valor que ellos les daban. Quiebra técnica y pa' concurso de acreedores.

Por eso los Warren Buffetts de la vida repiten tanto eso de que hay que mirar los flujos de caja y el balance. Los beneficios quizá son lo más importante, pero también es lo más fácil de maquillar. El balance ya es más difícil (sobretodo la parte tangible) y los flujos de casa son casi imposibles de manipular.

Lo que te he puesto en negrita no es así. Los dividendos nunca se restan del beneficio, si caso se restan a la hora de calcular el flujo de caja. De hecho, si nos ponemos tiquismiquis, los dividendos siempre son a cuenta del año anterior. En 2019 se reparten los dividendos del año 2018 y así.


----------



## tramperoloco (31 Ago 2020)

Mongolian mining esta bajado bastante, hoy ha tocado los 0.4 con mucho volumen.quizás por rebalanceos de fin de mes.


----------



## SargentoHighway (31 Ago 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Mongolian mining esta bajado bastante, hoy ha tocado los 0.4 con mucho volumen.



Estoy dentro a 0,42 y el cazo puesto con otro paquete a 0,380.


----------



## gordinflas (31 Ago 2020)

Pues me ha entrado la orden limitada que tenía en Mongolian a 0'4HKD. Pensaba que me entrarían antes las FLY. 

Vuelvo a estar sin liquido. Quizá me quito algunas Pax de encima para volver a tener algo de efectivo, solo por si acaso...


----------



## BABY (31 Ago 2020)

Te veo vendiendo las Enagás @gordinflas !


----------



## gordinflas (31 Ago 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Te veo vendiendo las Enagás @gordinflas !



Debo ser la única persona en el foro que confía en Enagás xD

Suerte que se me ocurrió hacer el hilo de la cartera de medio plazo en vez de la de largo. No he comprado nada a largo desde abril jajajajajajajaja


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Sep 2020)

Me levanto veo el broker y veo en directo como va entrando poco a poco mi orden a 0.38. Una buena manera de empezar el Martes.


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Sep 2020)

Cazado paquete de Mongolians a 38. Menuda bajada, un 20% sin rebotar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Cazado paquete de Mongolians a 38. Menuda bajada, un 20% sin rebotar.



Y tiene pinta que con mucho volumen además (lo he mirado rápido de pasada)


----------



## dividendista andaluz (1 Sep 2020)

Dividendo de globaltrans anunciado Interim and Special Interim Dividends Approved

62.26525 US cents per share/GDR

resultados Interim 2020 Results and Approval of Interim and Special Interim Dividends


----------



## RockLobster (1 Sep 2020)

Esta medio Foro expectante a que Mongolian baje un poquito mas para entrarle mas fuerte que un rinoceronte en Una cacharreria


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Sep 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Esta medio Foro expectante a que Mongolian baje un poquito mas para entrarle mas fuerte que un rinoceronte en Una cacharreria



Somos la mano fuerte de Mongolian, acumulando en las cáidas.


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Sep 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Esta medio Foro expectante a que Mongolian baje un poquito mas para entrarle mas fuerte que un rinoceronte en Una cacharreria



Estába esperando a que esa mini mano fuerte cazagacelas que pego la subida aburriera el nido.


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Sep 2020)

Dentro de AAG Energy holdings a 1.04.


----------



## mol (2 Sep 2020)

Perdonad mi ignorancia pero la accion de la que hablais de mongolian mining stock lleva bajando desde Septiembre 2017.... por que vais a comprar ? curiosidad y entender un poco a los foreros que haceis este tipo de inversiones, para comparar y ver que hacer


----------



## Malus (2 Sep 2020)

La de AAG Energy no la habeis pillado a través de DeGiro verdad?


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Sep 2020)

Deja que se escape que de esa tengo miles de hecho me estoy planteando en venderlas.
Yo es que tengo la manía de comprar las que se desploman con buenos fundamentales a largo.
Por cierto. Como han cambiado las tornas con signet, de la alta volatilidad que tenía hasta hace un mes a ahora tan estable como un roca.




Malus dijo:


> La de AAG Energy no la habeis pillado a través de DeGiro verdad?



Yo por ib


----------



## mol (2 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Deja que se escape que de esa tengo miles de hecho me estoy planteando en venderlas.
> Yo es que tengo la manía de comprar las que se desploman con buenos fundamentales a largo.
> Por cierto. Como han cambiado las tornas con signet, de la alta volatilidad que tenía hasta hace un mes a ahora tan estable como un roca.
> 
> ...



pero que fundamental va a ser una mina mongola alejada de la mano de dios, que encima extrae carbon el cual se va a ir dejando de usar, para pasar a las renovables ?


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Sep 2020)

Normal que ofrezcan desconfianza las cuentas cuando hasta en el Dax ha habido un fraude durante años, dejando el valor de las auditorías al nivel del papel higiénico usado.


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> pero que fundamental va a ser una mina mongola alejada de la mano de dios, que encima extrae carbon el cual se va a ir dejando de usar, para pasar a las renovables ?



Renovables en Asia? Tu sueñas

China aprueba dos nuevos proyectos de energía nuclear según medios de comunicación estatales


----------



## mol (2 Sep 2020)

vale, vale... buen golpe en la mesa jeje

gracias por la info, aun aconsejas entrar a esas dos joyitas ?


----------



## gordinflas (2 Sep 2020)

Malus dijo:


> La de AAG Energy no la habeis pillado a través de DeGiro verdad?



Yep, en Degiro. Por alguna razón en el buscador solo la tiene por defecto cotizando en Francia, pero si la pides por correo te debería aparecer. Al menos es lo que he hecho yo. También lo he hecho con varias japonesas...

Sobre Mongolian. Es un turnaround de manual. Una empresa que estaba casi en quiebra por tomar MUY malas decisiones (invirtieron demasiado esperando precios del carbón poco realistas) y que durante el concurso de acreedores consiguió una buena quita + refinanciación de la deuda. Lo que hay ahora es una minera ultra lowcost, con una gestión muy conservadora, que produce un material que contamina un huevo pero que no se puede dejar de usar. 

Hay un huevazo de riesgos potenciales, empezando por que las cuentas estén amañadas. No reparte divi, eso tampoco ayuda a disipar las dudas. No puede repartirlo porque una de las condiciones de la refinanciación de la deuda era dedicar todo el dinero que ganan a pagarla, pero bueno. También el riesgo de estar en Mongolia, que su único cliente sea China, que el carbón siga en mínimos históricos, que la producción de acero caiga en picado por la crisis global del coronavirus... Quiero decir, no es un chollazo que está barato sin ningún motivo, hay razones por las que está a este superprecio. 

Yo no soy tan optimista como @GOLDGOD pero tampoco tan pesimista como @502 Bad Gatowey . Durante el concurso de acreedores la investigaron muy a fondo. El auditor de la investigación era PwC si no recuerdo mal, nada de empresas paco soviéticas. Si en estos últimos 3-4 años no han empezado a amañar las cuentas no veo riesgo por ahí. Pero bueno, el riesgo de que la demanda de carbón de coke caiga en picado por una posible crisis global si que lo veo. Que es un negocio cíclico no, lo siguiente.


----------



## amchacon (2 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> MHP cotiza a PER 2 de 2019 (o 2 veces beneficios de 2019, que sería lo mismo). Estamos hablando de que si tuviésemos la empresa en su totalidad bajo nuestro control podríamos recuperar la inversión en 2 años con dividendos. Por una empresa que está vivita y coleando y creciendo, nada de negocios moribundos de aviones o de petróleo. En una época sin virus y en un país "normal" este negocio se pagaría a PER 20.
> 
> Que vale, que la empresa puede ser ucraniana y hay muchísimo miedo por su situación geopolítica de Bielorusia. Puede que la moneda se trague una buena devaluación como pasó en 2014 y 2015 y lo notemos en los resultados. Pero joder, que estamos hablando de pollos, huevos, trigo y pienso para animales. Esto es un negocio defensivo de manual. En tiempos de crisis la gente no deja de comer. Y tampoco es como si dependiera tanto de Ucrania, que exporta al extranjero como el 60% de lo que produce.
> 
> ...



Viendo el historial de dividendos que tienen, no me parecen muy de fiar. 

Se busca siempre una empresa que tenga unos dividendos estables, esto es una montaña rusa en tan sólo 5 años.

Por otro lado tiene 1300 millones de deuda a un interés muy alto. 

Y finalmente, todo lo relacionado con los países en desarrollo tiene un riesgo de fraude contable. Esto puede provocar que una acción se desplome al 95%, vale que esto también puede ocurrir en países desarrollados (Wirecard), pero es más normal encontrarlos en países donde la corrupción es cultural.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (2 Sep 2020)

¿En qué bolsa tenéis comprada mongolian mining? Hong Kong o Frankfurt?


----------



## hazaña (2 Sep 2020)

Justo iba a preguntar si alguien tiene Mongolian en Interactive Brokers, no hay manera de encontrarla por su nombre o 0975HK


----------



## aserejee (2 Sep 2020)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> ¿En qué bolsa tenéis comprada mongolian mining? Hong Kong o Frankfurt?



Yo EN HK


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Sep 2020)

hazaña dijo:


> Justo iba a preguntar si alguien tiene Mongolian en Interactive Brokers, no hay manera de encontrarla por su nombre o 0975HK



Poniendo sólo 975 me sale. Quizás tengas limitadas los países de negociación. Has comprado algo antes en Hk?


----------



## hazaña (2 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Poniendo sólo 975 me sale. Quizás tengas limitadas los países de negociación. Has comprado algo antes en Hk?



Encontrado, gracias!


----------



## mol (2 Sep 2020)

Gente, en otro hilo he puesto que no encontraba la accion en la bolsa de HK, pero al final si la encontré por 975, gracias

Otra pregunta, para saber por donde van los tiros:


MOGLF:OTC US Stock Quote - Mongolian Mining Corp

está esta acción relacionada, o es equivalente a lo de la mina ? el nombre es el mismo ... o algo


----------



## gordinflas (3 Sep 2020)

mol dijo:


> Gente, en otro hilo he puesto que no encontraba la accion en la bolsa de HK, pero al final si la encontré por 975, gracias
> 
> Otra pregunta, para saber por donde van los tiros:
> 
> ...



Es la misma pero cotizando en Estados Unidos de forma "no oficial" (de ahí el OTC, quiere decir over the counter).

Tambien cotiza de rebote en Alemania y en Francia. La única cotización "oficial" es la de HK.


----------



## JonSebastianBach (3 Sep 2020)

Venga que hoy salen los resultados de Momo! 

Momo's Earnings: A Preview


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Sep 2020)

JonSebastianBach dijo:


> Venga que hoy salen los resultados de Momo!
> 
> Momo's Earnings: A Preview



Cayendo en preapertura por los resultados.
https://ir.immomo.com/static-files/6f94d915-13c8-43c5-8355-fab5f0746068

Mañana descuentan el dividendo en globaltrans
Correction: Change to GDR Ex-Dividend Date to 4 September 2020


----------



## gordinflas (3 Sep 2020)

Pues no son malos resultados. Caen los beneficios un 16% y los ingresos en un 6%. El flujo de caja cae un poco más, pero las reservas de pasta las mantienen a niveles de diciembre del año pasado. En pleno confinamiento la gente no está para tinderear, yo la verdad lo esperaba bastante peor.

Dicen que dedicarán unos 300 millones de dólares a recomprar acciones. Si se mueve en los rangos de los últimos meses eso sería entre un 7 y un 10% de las acciones. Parece que se están tomando en serio lo de devolver el dinero a los accionistas...


----------



## JonSebastianBach (3 Sep 2020)

Cuando estás en confinamiento no dedicas incluso más tiempo al móvil y a tinderear? El número de usuarios activos ha bajado ligeramente...


----------



## gordinflas (3 Sep 2020)

JonSebastianBach dijo:


> Cuando estás en confinamiento no dedicas incluso más tiempo al móvil y a tinderear? El número de usuarios activos ha bajado ligeramente...



Pues ahora que lo dices... Toda la razón. Que raro. Voy a rascar a ver que encuentro.

EDITO: @GOLDGOD me dice que las cuarentenas chinas se acabaron en abril y que en este trimestral no deberían importar. Mea culpa. ¿Quizá por eso bajan los usuarios activos? A ver cuando salga la presentación...


----------



## SargentoHighway (3 Sep 2020)

Cuando tienes el bicho ahi fuera no quieres golfear por si lo pillas. Cuando haya vacuna los jovenes y no tan jovenes volverán a sus habitos erotico-festivos.


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Sep 2020)

Les estan pegando unos palos a las chinas del copón a poco que bajan las ganancias Sin embargo ayer Macy's para arriba porque tuvo menos pérdidas a lo esperado. Pues iré a comprar asiáticas. Finv se ha puesto baratuna


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Sep 2020)

Cierto, considero la bajada en usuarios más preocupante.
La reducción en ingresos la consideraria normal y descontada ya en la bajada del precio de la acción


----------



## JonSebastianBach (3 Sep 2020)

Eso mismo pensé yo, baja de ingresos puede ser debida a publicidad etc, pero número de usuarios activos... Ahora mismo pencando un 8%, aunque no me planteo bajarme del barco... de momento


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Sep 2020)

JonSebastianBach dijo:


> Eso mismo pensé yo, baja de ingresos puede ser debida a publicidad etc, pero número de usuarios activos... Ahora mismo pencando un 8%, aunque no me planteo bajarme del barco... de momento



Dentro de Momo con paquetillo a 17.6


----------



## FOMO[r] (3 Sep 2020)

Vamos a ver como acaba este Intel 2.0 que le están haciendo a Momo. Habría que ver como calculan los usuarios activos, en ChinaTown la peña no tiene que estar muy por la labor de hacer quedadas para follar aunque no haya cuarentenas, tiene que haber medidas de contención, además de sentido común el que lo tenga. Si la gente no usa la App durante x tiempo será considerada como usuario no activo, si es algo coyuntural, y cuando pase el Covid sigue siendo la app de referencia para estos temas no hay problema, lo jodido es que la gente se olvide de ella y la cambie por algún posible sustituto, es lo que tienen la modas tecnológicas. El otro día me decía un chaval que el WhatsApp es de viejos.

Creo que le voy a entrar bastante más fuerte. Al final, no solté las que llevaba a 17,90. Mira que me lo tengo dicho, soltar y coger, soltar y coger, y luego si las sueltas se disparan. Venga más madera.


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Sep 2020)

Viendo las sobrepenalizaciones que se están llevando las asiáticas creo que hoy o mañana momo buscará el mínimo anual donde espero coger otro paquetillo a 16.60
- 17.
Hay que aprovechar las caídas para comprar.


----------



## FOMO[r] (3 Sep 2020)

Total paying users of our live video service and value-added service, without double counting the overlap and including 3.9 million paying users of Tantan Limited ("Tantan"), were 12.8 million for the second quarter of 2020, compared to 11.8 million for the second quarter of 2019, which included 3.2 million paying users of Tantan.


----------



## gordinflas (3 Sep 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> Total paying users of our live video service and value-added service, without double counting the overlap and including 3.9 million paying users of Tantan Limited ("Tantan"), were 12.8 million for the second quarter of 2020, compared to 11.8 million for the second quarter of 2019, which included 3.2 million paying users of Tantan.



Pues si suben los usuarios de pago pero bajan los ingresos + beneficios es que cada usuario paga menos de media o los ingresos por publi se han metido un buen ostión. Quizá las dos a la vez.

A ver si suben la presentación y nos aclaramos...


----------



## Fouche (3 Sep 2020)

Esperemos que ahora que el Nasdaq corrige, los Robins se fijen en empresas clásicas pero con un toque sexy: mineras de carbón en Tulsa o en Mongolia.

A ver cómo se comporta MOMO los próximos días (no la llevo), pero me gustaría entrar para que acompañen a mis IQIYIs.


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Sep 2020)

Buena caída de signet como las de antaño. Quizás por los resultados que hoy presentaba


----------



## FOMO[r] (3 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues si suben los usuarios de pago pero bajan los ingresos + beneficios es que cada usuario paga menos de media o los ingresos por publi se han metido un buen ostión. Quizá las dos a la vez.
> 
> A ver si suben la presentación y nos aclaramos...



Así a bote pronto yo me inclinaría más por la publicidad.


----------



## FOMO[r] (3 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Buena caída de signet como las de antaño. Quizás por los resultados que hoy presentaba



Los resultados han sido malos pero menos de lo que se esperaba.

Me parece muy buena Signet, pena no haberla pillado cerca de mínimos, a ver si vuelve a dar oportunidad.


----------



## FOMO[r] (3 Sep 2020)

Pilladas!!! 17,01


----------



## FOMO[r] (3 Sep 2020)

Hombre, la lógica indica que si pagas o estás dispuesto a pagar por algo una cantidad, teniendo en mente unas perspectivas, y esas perspectivas mejoran, deberías estar dispuesto a pagar más.

Pero la lógica no siempre funciona, es más, a veces la práctica es totalmente contraria a ella.

Veremos que hace.


----------



## gordinflas (3 Sep 2020)

En la conference call los de Momo insisten que no han perdido fuelle por culpa de la competencia, que eso es tema de covid y el miedo que eso genera a la hora de folletear. Por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## JonSebastianBach (3 Sep 2020)

Cargo paquete Momo a 16,9. Después de valorarlo y ver las caídas generalizadas usanas veo sobreventa de manual. 

Además es una cartera kamikaze y hemos venido a pasarlo bien.


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Sep 2020)

A ver si mañana Gltr con la cosa del descuento de dividendo y las caídas de WS pilla embale y cae bastante para cargar más
Gazprom a menos de 4 euros. A 3.8 creo que le metere algo.


----------



## MagicTaly (4 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> A ver si mañana Gltr con la cosa del descuento de dividendo y las caídas de WS pilla embale y cae bastante para cargar más
> Gazprom a menos de 4 euros. A 3.8 creo que le metere algo.



Os aparece a alguno Globaltrans en DEGIRO en la lista de los próximos dividendos?


----------



## aserejee (4 Sep 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Os aparece a alguno Globaltrans en DEGIRO en la lista de los próximos dividendos?



A mi de momento no


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Sep 2020)

Pillado otro paquetillo de Momo en el fuera de horas a 16.75


----------



## Malus (4 Sep 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Os aparece a alguno Globaltrans en DEGIRO en la lista de los próximos dividendos?



Donde se mira eso? No encuentro donde mirarlo. Gracuas.


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Sep 2020)

Banco de Inglaterra: La revisión de los tipos negativos no ha acabado

Esto podría hacer bajar a SUS


----------



## ping27 (4 Sep 2020)

Malus dijo:


> Donde se mira eso? No encuentro donde mirarlo. Gracuas.



Sale en "Cartera". Solo hay que bajar con la rueda del ratón hasta verlo, a final de página





En el móvil también:



Creo que simplemente aún no estaba puesto cuando lo miraste

Jugosito 10,6% me sale


----------



## FOMO[r] (4 Sep 2020)

Menuda le están dando a Momo, felicidades a los que pensasen entrar y hayan tenido templanza, yo le metería más, pero se convertiría en una posición demasiado grande en mi cartera, y subiría demasiado el riesgo, ya llevo bastante más de lo que pensaba.

Bueno lo cierto es que no solo se la están dando a Momo, se la están dando en buena medida a todo, lo de Momo ha sido un poco tormenta perfecta, resultados en principio "no tan buenos", si se puede llamar así, más... ¿corrección de mercado?, ¿es solo una corrección, o estamos ante algo más?, ¿winter is coming?. Si hace un par de meses los Nasdaq llevasen dos jornadas rojos a -5%, además de las caídas del resto de indices USA, todo el mundo estaría hablando del apocalisisis que se avecina, sin embargo ahora nadie dice nada, la cuestión es: ¿corrección o derroición?.


----------



## MagicTaly (4 Sep 2020)

ping27 dijo:


> Sale en "Cartera". Solo hay que bajar con la rueda del ratón hasta verlo, a final de página
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 421843
> Ver archivo adjunto 421844
> ...



Ya me ha salido!, Muchas gracias!!!


----------



## Jsantos16 (4 Sep 2020)

Que opinais de ir promediando a la baja con Momo? No creéis que esta sufriendo un castigo excesivo y que en el 2021 lo romperá a lo bestia?


----------



## JonSebastianBach (4 Sep 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Que opinais de ir promediando a la baja con Momo? No creéis que esta sufriendo un castigo excesivo y que en el 2021 lo romperá a lo bestia?



Yo ya he metido lo que tenía que meter, lo que haga ahora como si oigo llover, nos vemos en los próximos resultados


----------



## FOMO[r] (5 Sep 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Que opinais de ir promediando a la baja con Momo? No creéis que esta sufriendo un castigo excesivo y que en el 2021 lo romperá a lo bestia?



Yo creo que a medio plazo sería rarísimo no hacerle mínimo un x2, pero vamos que el futuro es incierto. Yo desde luego si no fuese ya bien cargado hoy le hubiese entrado. A 30 de junio del grupo de tenedores de acciones que son instituciones o hedge funds, la gran mayoría habían aumentado su posición en el valor, lo cual indica confianza en el mismo. Ahora mismo en el after hours de las tecnológicas que he mirado es de las pocas que está verde, tampoco son certeza de nada el after hours o el premarket, pero vamos, en principio, mejor verde que rojo, aunque el verde bueno es el de la sesión (si no te has puesto corto).

El hecho de que lleve tanto institucional en el accionariado, puede implicar mayor volatilidad.

Está caída puede haber sido perfectamente, fruto de un cambio en la posición de alguna de esas manos fuertes.

Mi impresión es, que quizá, alguien que había estado acumulando a precios más bajos cuando ha visto el momento, ha soltado la liebre con una venta agresiva, la gente se pone nerviosa, ve caer la acción a plomo... la sueltan, cae más, otros ven la posibilidad, se ponen cortos, cae más, saltan stops, cae más, y la bola de nieve se hace cada vez más grande, si hace falta le dan impulso con más ventas, y mientras por el camino van pillando todo lo que los demás van soltando a buen precio, si hace falta paran, comprueban si hay fuerza contraria, y si no la hay siguen mientras puedan y les convenga, cuando llegue al punto más bajo si pueden acumulan más, poco a poco, y cuando vean la oportunidad, sueltan la liebre otra vez, pero a la inversa, con una compra agresiva.


----------



## El De La Pole (5 Sep 2020)

que pasa con PAX? está bajando mucho y nose pq. Yo pillaré más


----------



## gordinflas (6 Sep 2020)

El De La Pole dijo:


> que pasa con PAX? está bajando mucho y nose pq. Yo pillaré más



A saber. Seguramente nada, seguramente solo sea el vaivén de los mercados. A las empresas pequeñas las suele arrastrar la marea. A veces tampoco hay que darle muchas más vueltas.


----------



## Caesar (6 Sep 2020)

@gordinflas ¿qué te parece Argentex Group (AGFX)?


----------



## Membroza (6 Sep 2020)

Estoy estudiando Globaltrans. Por ahora tiene una pinta tremenda. Lo del dividendo es de locos, no sé cómo pueden existir empresas en el mundo así de mal valoradas. Claro que al primero que la viera de aquí pues se pensaría que con un 20% de dividendo, algo debe oler a chamusquina, lo cual es normal.


----------



## gordinflas (6 Sep 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Estoy estudiando Globaltrans. Por ahora tiene una pinta tremenda. Lo del dividendo es de locos, no sé cómo pueden existir empresas en el mundo así de mal valoradas. *Claro que al primero que la viera de aquí pues se pensaría que con un 20% de dividendo, algo debe oler a chamusquina, lo cual es normal.*



Si te sirve, yo la había visto docenas de veces en el screener y nunca la miraba a fondo porque pensaba que era demasiado bonito para ser verdad. Desde que la descubrí hasta que me puse a mirarla a fondo quizá pasaron un par de meses o tres...


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Sep 2020)

Caesar dijo:


> @gordinflas ¿qué te parece Argentex Group (AGFX)?



Contestas tú o contesto yo gordi?


----------



## gordinflas (6 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Contestas tú o contesto yo gordi?



Todo tuyo xD


----------



## tramperoloco (7 Sep 2020)

La guerra comercial va a mandar al guano a muchas asiáticas. Hay que estar pendiente ante las oportunidades que se darán en preelecciones usa. EEUU manda a la lista negra a SMIC, fabricante de chips chino


----------



## Membroza (7 Sep 2020)

Pues hala, me habéis liado y he comprado 450 acciones de Globaltrans. Estuve leyendo informes de la compañía (muy claros y bien hechos por cierto) y me gustó mucho lo que vi.

Posiblemente aumente a otras 450, pero no quiero meter todo ahora mismo porque tenía que ampliar Intel.

[Modo abuelo dividendero HODL]


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Todo tuyo xD



Basicamente es Una empresa MUY BUENA, hay dos gemelos en UK cotizando (que yo conozca), está y Alpha FX. Muy parecidas en todo, tanto tamaño, como el tipo de clientes etc. Son las.tipicas gemelas que hay que pillar la que esté más barata por ratios. Creo que van a tener capacidad de crecer a buenos ritmos en los.proximos años y van a ser unas cash cows de libro a 10 años vista cuando no puedan crecer a tasas tan grandes y apenas tengan que invertir en ese crecimiento. Yo la tengo en el radar desde hace más de dos meses y me gusta muy mucho. Aún no he entrado, pero está en la lista de muy posibles


----------



## Jsantos16 (7 Sep 2020)

Viendo lo mucho que habláis de Globaltrans le he echado un ojo y me llama la atención (como a todo el mundo) ese dividendo. y mi pregunta es, si es viable tener ese dividendo? Cómo se puede saber si van a seguir pagándolo y que no es solo una treta para captar accionistas? (hablo desde el desconocimiento absoluto) Y también me ha llamado la atención la enorme caída de beneficios respecto al 18 y 19, que igual hasta 3 o 4 años no recuperaría. Qué si siguiera pagando dividendos pues me daría absolutamente igual la cotización de la acción, pero esa es mi duda, ya que parece que la empresa tampoco va a crecer mucho si va a poder seguir pagando ese jugoso dividendo.


----------



## Caesar (7 Sep 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Basicamente es Una empresa MUY BUENA, hay dos gemelos en UK cotizando (que yo conozca), está y Alpha FX. Muy parecidas en todo, tanto tamaño, como el tipo de clientes etc. Son las.tipicas gemelas que hay que pillar la que esté más barata por ratios. Creo que van a tener capacidad de crecer a buenos ritmos en los.proximos años y van a ser unas cash cows de libro a 10 años vista cuando no puedan crecer a tasas tan grandes y apenas tengan que invertir en ese crecimiento. Yo la tengo en el radar desde hace más de dos meses y me gusta muy mucho. Aún no he entrado, pero está en la lista de muy posibles



Muy agradecido por la información. Al estudiarla me ha sorprendido muy gratamente, aunque no sabía si podía haber algo que desconocía, debido al tipo de negocio principalmente.

Lo único negativo que he visto ha sido la dilución por oferta de acciones, que al final es algo normal habiendo sido su IPO hace un año, y las altas compensaciones a sus miembros, que parece que suben fuertemente a lo largo de los años, casi de forma exponencial. 

El resto son cifras muy buenas para una empresa que crece tan fuerte y con cero deuda. Viendo a Alpha FX, compensa comprar esta y ver en que se puede convertir Argentex en poco tiempo. Además lleva dando beneficios desde que se fundó.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Sep 2020)

Si Argentex/Alpha Fx salen bien a cinco años vista, es de las de dejar en cartera de por vida en mi opinión


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Sep 2020)

Sigo comprando Momos. Estos últimos resultados han tenido un palo en impuestos del 49% debido al pago de dividendos. En noviembre espero unos resultados ya mejores al no haber ya tanto tijeretazo y al no haber ya tanto confinamiento.

Income tax expenses
Income tax expenses were RMB443.6 million (US$62.8 million) in the second quarter of 2020, increasing from RMB283.9 million in the second quarter of 2019. The increase in income tax
expenses was mainly due to the payment of withholding income tax of 10% on dividends distributed by our wholly-foreign owned enterprise ("WFOE") in China to our offshore entity in the second quarter of 2020. The dividends of RMB2,200.0 million (US$311.4 million) and withholding income tax of RMB220.0 million (US$31.1 million) were paid in the second quarter of 2020.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Sep 2020)

Ey. Sigo aquí. Con una ansiedad de caballo por no saber muy bien que hacer con mi vida. Arriesgarse o ir a lo seguro, el dilema de siempre. Esto no es un diario personal y tampoco es cosa de ir hablando de mi vida, solo lo comento para los que se pregunten sobre el por qué de la inactividad. Por suerte esto de invertir, una vez está en marcha, va solo...

Suelto S&U a 1730 peniques y compro Finvolution a 1,67$. He descubierto Finvolution en el hilo de @eDreamer y siendo las dos financieras la china me gusta más. Y así de paso me ahorro 2 resúmenes. El de Finvolution porque puedo hacer un _collage_ con lo que ya se ha dicho de ella en el foro. El de S&U porque... bueno, porque ya no la llevo y no hace falta.

Hoy actualizaré el principal con la compra + venta de S&U, la compra de Mongolian y la de Finvolution.


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ey. Sigo aquí. Con una ansiedad de caballo por no saber muy bien que hacer con mi vida. Arriesgarse o ir a lo seguro, el dilema de siempre. Esto no es un diario personal y tampoco es cosa de ir hablando de mi vida, solo lo comento para los que se pregunten sobre el por qué de la inactividad. Por suerte esto de invertir, una vez está en marcha, va solo...
> 
> Suelto S&U a 1730 peniques y compro Finvolution a 1,67$. He descubierto Finvolution en el hilo de @eDreamer y siendo las dos financieras la china me gusta más. Y así de paso me ahorro 2 resúmenes. El de Finvolution porque puedo hacer un _collage_ con lo que ya se ha dicho de ella en el foro. El de S&U porque... bueno, porque ya no la llevo y no hace falta.
> 
> Hoy actualizaré el principal con la compra + venta de S&U, la compra de Mongolian y la de Finvolution.



Has tirado la cotizacion de sus. 
A esa no le entre porque no me llegó a mi precio. En cambio de finv si cargue ayer y otro paquete que ya llevaba a 1. 75.
Hoy hay bastante volumen en mhpc, 60k comparado con 1k de hace algunos días quizás por una cambio de recomendación favorable que he recibifp en ib


----------



## gordinflas (10 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Has tirado la cotizacion de sus.
> A esa no le entre porque no me llegó a mi precio. En cambio de finv si cargue ayer y otro paquete que ya llevaba a 1. 75.
> Hoy hay bastante volumen en mhpc, 60k comparado con 1k de hace algunos días quizás por una cambio de recomendación favorable que he recibifp en ib



Jejejejejeje, ojala haya sido yo, sería gracioso... Un tío desde su casa cuelga un comentario en un foro de segunda división y hace que una financiera de Reino Unido pierda 15 millones de valoración, todo en media horita


----------



## FOMO[r] (10 Sep 2020)

Yo ayer después de revisar los resultados, le metí más Momo a 14,60, la verdad es que estoy flipando con la soberana paliza que le están dando, es la segunda vez que cojo el cuchillo en plena caída.

Con esta cabrona estoy haciendo todo lo que no se debe hacer, empezando porque estaba yo muy seguro de que el otro día no iba a romper el suelo de 52 semanas, pasando porque está tomando (en realidad, ha tomado, porque ya no le pienso meter más pase lo que pase) una proporción arriesgada en cartera, y terminando porque me estoy obcecando y lo estoy haciendo algo personal, espero que no me salga cara la tontería.

Lo cierto es que yo sigo viendo el castigo muy inmerecido, cuando la lees, puede parecer un tanto peregrina la explicación, de que la bajada de ingresos en el streaming de video, ha sido debida al "sentimiento" de los usuarios de pago con respecto al Coronavirus, como si tuviesen algun medidor de sentimiento, que a lo mejor sí lo tienen, a lo mejor hacen encuestas, o tienen por ahí algún feedback tipo mini big data de los usuarios, o algo, pero es que... coño, a mí me parece lo lógico, un app de dating, en plena pandemia por una infección que se transmite a través del contacto, joder, y aún así aumentan ingresos de tantan que es lo más orientado a citas que tienen.

En fin, supongo que los institucionales han estado soltando papel a fuego, espero que le den pronto una buena patada hacia arriba, veremos. 

Me gustaría añadir, que estoy pensando que esto es un foro público que lee bastante gente, y uno viene aquí y escribe sus tonterías y puede que alguien las esté leyendo, y le dé por tomarlas como buenas, no me gustaría haber sido demasiado vehemente en mis exposiciones, y que alguien las hubiese podido seguir, y le hubiesen podido hacer tomar decisiones que luego a posteriori haya podido considerar equivocadas, como me ha pasado a mí en alguna ocasión en el pasado, todo lo que he dicho lo he dicho porque lo pensaba y porque era lo que estaba haciendo. Por otra parte ya somos todos mayorcitos y somos responsables y conscientes de nuestros propios actos. Así es que lo dicho, por favor, que nadie tome mis palabras como recomendación o consejo de nada (suponiendo que alguien las lea, jajajaja).


----------



## BABY (10 Sep 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> Yo ayer después de revisar los resultados, le metí más Momo a 14,60, la verdad es que estoy flipando con la soberana paliza que le están dando, es la segunda vez que cojo el cuchillo en plena caída.
> 
> Con esta cabrona estoy haciendo todo lo que no se debe hacer, empezando porque estaba yo muy seguro de que el otro día no iba a romper el suelo de 52 semanas, pasando porque está tomando (en realidad, ha tomado, porque ya no le pienso meter más pase lo que pase) una proporción arriesgada en cartera, y terminando porque me estoy obcecando y lo estoy haciendo algo personal, espero que no me salga cara la tontería.
> 
> ...



Yo entré a 15$ y palmando. Tengo otro disparo preparado, a 13$. Veremos.


----------



## BABY (10 Sep 2020)

Una pregunta kamikazes....cuando seleccionais un valor a comprar, ¿dejáis el mando al FOMO o tenéis una estrategia prefijada?. Me refiero al importe a meter, una o varias entradas, con o sin orden limitada... En el caso de hacer varias compras de un mismo valor, ¿cuando hacéis una segunda o tercera entrada (si baja un 20 o 25% desde la primera o si empieza a coger tendencia ascendente)?.


----------



## gordinflas (10 Sep 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Una pregunta kamikazes....cuando seleccionais un valor a comprar, ¿dejáis el mando al FOMO o tenéis una estrategia prefijada?. Me refiero al importe a meter, una o varias entradas, con o sin orden limitada... En el caso de hacer varias compras de un mismo valor, ¿cuando hacéis una segunda o tercera entrada (si baja un 20 o 25% desde la primera o si empieza a coger tendencia ascendente)?.



No sé los otros, pero yo no me complico mucho la vida. Primero me pongo a filtrar hasta que me quedo con unas pocas empresas que creo que estan baratas, luego me las miro a fondo a ver si encuentro algo que no me gusta y si aún así están bien pues meto una cantidad fija a mercado. Si bajan y no tengo ninguna empresa en el radar (o si me parecen muy buenas) meto más.

A las segundas o terceras entradas si que me pongo limitadas, pero siempre a ojímetro y comparando con el precio al que he entrado la primera vez.

A largo plazo hago al revés, analizo empresas que creo que son buenas y si al final de la investigación me siguen pareciéndolo me marco precios de entrada.


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Sep 2020)

Yo entre 12 y 13 meteré otro paquete. Y el siguiente seria si llega a 10. Ahí metería fuerte porque creo que los siguientes resultados serían mejores entre otras cosas porque los tax expenses rn teoría serían menos de la mitad. Los ingresos no tengo claro si se mantendrán o subirán.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Sep 2020)

Bueno, ya lo he puesto en otro hilo, pero dudo bastante que precisamente las bolsas vayan hacia arriba.

Amenazas en el horizonte:

- Nuevos confinamientos estrictos (tanto dentro como fuera de España)
- Brexit duro
- Que Trump pierda las elecciones y no reconozca los resultados
- Que la máquina de imprimir dinero se detenga
- Que aumente la guerra comercial EEUU-China
- Otros eventos impredecibles (guerras, revoluciones, catástrofes naturales, aparición de otras enfermedades...)

Cualquiera de estas amenazas, si alguna sucede, se lleva a todas las bolsas por delante; vosotros veréis que % de probabilidad le dais a cada una.


PD: me gustaría compartir con vosotros esta "profecía":
Los analistas ya ven a Cellnex por encima de los 70 euros en bolsa


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Sep 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Bueno, ya lo he puesto en otro hilo, pero dudo bastante que precisamente las bolsas vayan hacia arriba.
> 
> Amenazas en el horizonte:
> 
> ...



No se habla de la bolsa sino de un valor en particular, lo mismo que ha ocurrido con mediaset tras presentación de resultados subiendo ahí varios días a contrapelo, ello ocurre especialmente si antes ha sido sobrepenalizadas lo mismo que momo.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Sep 2020)

Pues perdonadme ambos, lo había entendido mal.


----------



## FOMO[r] (11 Sep 2020)

Parece que hoy se ha estabilizado (Momo), con Nasdaqs ahora mismo en rojo sube un uno y pico, esperemos, por el amor de Dios, que no se vaya a esos 10. Yo tengo la esperanza de que cuando paren de darle estopa, intenten subirla, espero que rápido, para poder soltar el excedente con algo de beneficio, y quedarme con las de menor precio, espero que una buena temporada, veremos qué ocurre al final.

El desempeño de este valor creo que estará, por lo menos en cierta medida, ligado a lo que ocurra con el Nasdaq. Supongo que mucha gente piensa, creo que me incluyo entre ellos, que si Trump, ha aguantado el tinglado en pie hasta aquí, no va a dejar que se le venga abajo ahora, que hará lo que esté en su mano para aguantarlo, haciendo que el helicóptero Bernanke parezca un aficionado a la hora de repartir pasta si hace falta, si es que no lo ha dejado ya a la altura del betún. Debe tener bien presente el "it's the economy stupid". Creo que también hay que tener en cuenta, que sus enemigos/rivales no deben ser ajenos a todo esto, y lo lógico, es que intenten hacer todo lo posible para aguarle la fiesta.

En mi pensamiento ahora mismo está, no se mañana, dejar todo atado y bien atado para mediados de octubre y mantenerme a la expectativa.


----------



## desev (11 Sep 2020)

Momo a la saca cerrando la semana (pequeño lote). Como dicen por aquí esa es para venderla cuando pegue el subidón para arriba x 2, a "medio plazo" como buena kamikaze.


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Sep 2020)

No espero mucha subida en momo y finv de momento , mas bien casi lo contrario o un movimiento en lateral de poca amplitud. Si baja mas como mucho creo que seria hasta 12.5 pero no me hagais caso porque imposible saberlo . Son del nasdaq y los hedge funds han pasado a cortos en este indice . Les daran caña y cuando vean que ya no baja mas cargaran y se pondran largos , como hicieron en su dia con signet , unum....

Por primera vez en mucho tiempo los hedge funds pasan a cortos en el Nasdaq


----------



## FOMO[r] (12 Sep 2020)

Yo Finvolution solo la he mirado muy por encima y me da buena espina, teniendo en cuenta que muchos habláis de ella y/o la lleváis y que @gordinflas la incluido en La Cartera Kamikaze, pues habrá que revisarla un poco mejor y ver qué se hace. Respecto a Globaltrans, también me parece buena, ese dividendo me llama, a ver qué decisión tomo con ella.

Tengo un par o tres en el punto de mira, creo que pueden encajar bien en el perfil del hilo, a ver si las reviso un poco más y con el permiso del OP, me animo a publicarlas para que les saquéis las debilidades que yo no haya podido ver  . 

Tengo una que no la voy a hacer pública hasta que no esté dentro porque tiene una liquidez de mierda, no sé si conseguiré entrar al precio que quiero, cualquiera que se me adelantase, suponiendo que a alguien le llamase la atención, la dispararía en precio, con eso lo digo todo, prefiero que que si alguien entra lo haga después, para que la dispare estando yo ya dentro  . Esta está en el mismo ojo del huracán, es un todo o nada, muchísimo riesgo, muchísima recompensa.


----------



## FOMO[r] (13 Sep 2020)

Pues resulta que fijándome bien, la mayoría de las que tengo en el punto de mira, están ahora con tristes volúmenes, y a poco que uno o dos posibles interesados, entrasen con cantidades de lo más de andar por casa, que son las que yo manejo, les daban por lo menos un buen empujón para arriba, y yo ahora mismo estoy a la espera de lo contrario.

Pero... como lo prometido es deuda, y yo no soy un "malqueda", dejo una de mis muy futuribles, y que me gusta mucho, una que sí tiene buen volumen, y que no creo que ni juntándonos todos consiguiésemos zarandear, bueno no sé... a lo mejor si nos ponemos y pasamos bien la gorra o el sombrero, sacamos para montar un hedge fund, y la destruimos momentáneamente, para luego hacerla resurgir cual Ave Fenix y forrarnos, que es de lo que se trata.

Bueno, no me enrollo más, que ya me estoy flipando más de la cuenta, y luego me diréis que es una puta mierda y que no vale ni pa tomar por culo, que os devuelva vuestro tiempo.

Se trata de: IVE Group Ltd | ASX:IGL

Comento un poco lo que hay:

Se trata de una empresa que centra su actividad en el sector de la publicidad y el marketing, bastante tocado en estos tiempos de Dios. Dicha empresa dentro del sector está bastante diversificada, toca bastantes palos del mismo. En el mercado australiano que es donde opera como habréis podido observar por el ticker (creo que también opera en Nueva Zelanda, y no sé si en algún sitio más de por ahí, de la zona está austral, incluso algo más global, hace tiempo que la miré, y ahora no he podido darle un repaso, así es que seguro que se me pasa algo, o me patina algo, o algo), es una de las líderes del sector.

Realiza publicidad física, impresa, catálogos y demás, incluso tiene su propia red de distribución, lo cual es casi siempre un punto a favor y diferenciador, de valor añadido. Hay que tener en cuenta, que lo físico cada vez en esté sector, por norma general tiende a menos, cada vez menos palpable y más virtual. Alguna noticia, he leído por ahí, en la que comentaban que habían dejado de suministrar folletos o catálogos, a alguna cadena de supermercados, gran superficie o similar, porque estos últimos los habían dejado de ofrecer en sus locales.

Como he comentado, están bien diversificados, también trabajan la parte virtual, asesoramiento, campañas publitarias, e-commerce, un poco de todo.

Bueno ahora vamos con los aspectos económicos propiamente dichos:

Si hubiese conocido a esta tipa allá por marzo o abril, creo que le hubiese entrado sin dudarlo un instante, haberla pillado a 0,25/0,35 desde los más o menos 2,50 de los que venía, me parece que hubiese sido un pedazo de triunfo. Más o menos por Agosto, estuvo rondando, los 0,50/0,60, estuve pensando en si entrarle o esperar resultados, previendo que podían ser malos, dada la coyuntura, decidí esperar, mientras si no me equivoco (hablo de memoria), se fue a los 0,75/0,85, y dieron resultados, malos, dentro de lo esperable, pero malos, ya me frotaba las manos, pensando, esta es la mía, ¿y qué paso?, que bajo una mierda dos días y ahora ya está al mismo precio, tocate los huevos, algo flipante, ¿qué ha pasado con las buenas formas?, ¿los buenos modales?, ¿cuando unos resultados de mierda, más rojos que una luna de sangre, hundían a cualquier buena empresa decente que se preciase, en el más sucio y apestoso fango que se pueda imaginar?, y vas, y miras, y ves que institucionales y demás gentuza le han estado metiendo hasta el alma, como si no hubiese un mañana, ¿¡¡¡pero esto qué es!!!?, ¿¡¡¡PERO ESTO QUÉ ES!!!?, que diría el bueno de Matías.

En fin, el precio, cuanto más bajo, no solo hubiese sido mejor porque cuanto más bajo, más posibilidad de revalorización, sino porque, esta hija de puta, además, paga unos dividendos del copón, la cabrona, a precios de hoy, de ahora mismo, te suelta dos dividendos al año, de más menos el 20% 10% cada uno, la hija de puta, pero es que yo después de haberla estado acechando meses, a la muy hija de puta, debería haberla pillado por lo menos, si hubiese justicia cristiana en el mundo a por lo menos 0,40. Espérate que aún no me he quedado a gusto, ¡¡¡¡HIJA DE PUTA!!!!.

En cuanto a resultados y demás, como digo, ahora mismo, perdidas, pero dentro de lo esperable para como está el tema, deuda "algo" elevada, pero vamos ni mucho menos una locura, es más, es que si miras bien, hasta te parece que está dentro de lo normal. Tiene su riesgo evidentemente, pero vamos, muy asumible. Hay que señalar que ahora mismo como es lógico, estando en pérdidas, ha suspendido el dividendo, así es que dejad de salivar, y aguantad la tentación de entrarle ya, malditos, tal y como hago yo, porque solo templados de espíritu y serenos de mente, alcanzarán el reino de los cielos, cuanto mayor sea la determinación y la firmeza, mayor será la recompensa, impíos.

Bueno esto ya sí que ha sido una flipada en toda regla, bueno... pero ¿me he ganado el derecho o no?.

Pues eso, se aceptan críticas y/o consideraciones varías de las gentes de buena fe. Las de las gentes de mala fe, también pueden ser validas, si es que alguna alcanza los requisitos mínimos como para dar algo de juego, si no... cagaréis fuego, avisados estáis.

EDIT: Los dividendos a precio hoy, son del 10% más menos, estaba yo demasiado ebrio de flipe, y de no dormir. Pero vamos no cambia mucho la cosa, solo hay que esperar un poco más .

Más EDIT: Análisis de riesgo: Is IVE Group (ASX:IGL) A Risky Investment?


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Sep 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> Pues resulta que fijándome bien, la mayoría de las que tengo en el punto de mira, están ahora con tristes volúmenes, y a poco que uno o dos posibles interesados, entrasen con cantidades de lo más de andar por casa, que son las que yo manejo, les daban por lo menos un buen empujón para arriba, y yo ahora mismo estoy a la espera de lo contrario.
> 
> Pero... como lo prometido es deuda, y yo no soy un "malqueda", dejo una de mis muy futuribles, y que me gusta mucho, una que sí tiene buen volumen, y que no creo que ni juntándonos todos consiguiésemos zarandear, bueno no sé... a lo mejor si nos ponemos y pasamos bien la gorra o el sombrero, sacamos para montar un hedge fund, y la destruimos momentáneamente, para luego hacerla resurgir cual Ave Fenix y forrarnos, que es de lo que se trata.
> 
> ...



Gracias. Le echaré a ojeada. La gráfica me encanta, pasó la crisis del 2016 sin pestañear. Hay que ver porque esta si le ha afectado tanto y sin llegar a recuperarsr


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Sep 2020)

Pues le he echado una ojeada por investing, y lo que veo es que los márgenes de beneficios son muy justitos para ese dividendo y tiene bastante deuda. Me huele que saca el dividendo a base de endeudarse.


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Sep 2020)

Pues voy a poner otra orden a mongolian a 0.32 a ver si cae. El hecho de que produzca acero de alta calidad para fabricar acero y no para energía yo lo interpretio como positivo pues su futuro no está amenazado por la evolución a energías renovables , ni debería ahuyentar a esos fondos ecos que se jactan de tener un portfolio bajo en carbono. Aunque su precio y demanda si dependerá de los ciclos económicos como casi todo. Todos los aceros neciesitan carbono en mayor o menor cantidad en su composición.


----------



## FOMO[r] (14 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Pues le he echado una ojeada por investing, y lo que veo es que los márgenes de beneficios son muy justitos para ese dividendo y tiene bastante deuda. Me huele que saca el dividendo a base de endeudarse.



No hombre, creo que no, el payout andará por el 50/60%, no creo yo que vayan a pedir un préstamo para pagar el dividendo teniendo free cash de sobra. Los margenes, sí son algo bajos, pero es lo que hay en el sector si no me equivoco. La deuda no es tan alta como puede parecer inicialmente por ratios, la deuda a corto va toda cubierta con el activo circulante, creo que incluso descontando existencias, a largo si es algo elevada, sin llegar a ser preocupante creo yo, pero... algún "pero" tenía que tener, si no, cotizaría al doble o al triple.


----------



## Rexter (14 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Pues voy a poner otra orden a mongolian a 0.32 a ver si cae. El hecho de que produzca acero de alta calidad para fabricar acero y no para energía yo lo interpretio como positivo pues su futuro no está amenazado por la evolución a energías renovables , ni debería ahuyentar a esos fondos ecos que se jactan de tener un portfolio bajo en carbono. Aunque su precio y demanda si dependerá de los ciclos económicos como casi todo. Todos los aceros neciesitan carbono en mayor o menor cantidad en su composición.



Yo también estoy siguiendo un poco la empresa gracias a que me la habéis descubierto aquí. Sin duda no te falta razón, coke hace falta para la producción de acero y China es un enorme productor de acero. Por eso me gusta también.

Lo malo es que la producción de acero mediante alto horno (mineral) está de capa caída frente a la producción mediante horno eléctrico (chatarra). Sumado a las regulaciones ambientales (supuestamente la acería eléctrica emite menos) puede hacer que estos años veamos una caída en la demanda de coke pues las acerías eléctricas consumen mucho menos coke por tonelada de acero producida.

Solo por añadir un factor de riesgo a tener en cuenta en una empresa que aún así me gusta mucho para meter un paquetito de acciones y que seguramente para final de año tenga en cartera.

El negocio es "seguro" otra cosa es que en el futuro se muevan menores volúmenes... Y en un sector tan complejo todo es cíclico. Ahora está de capa caída el alto horno y puede que en 5 años esté de capa caída la eléctrica.


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Sep 2020)

Rexter dijo:


> Yo también estoy siguiendo un poco la empresa gracias a que me la habéis descubierto aquí. Sin duda no te falta razón, coke hace falta para la producción de acero y China es un enorme productor de acero. Por eso me gusta también.
> 
> Lo malo es que la producción de acero mediante alto horno (mineral) está de capa caída frente a la producción mediante horno eléctrico (chatarra). Sumado a las regulaciones ambientales (supuestamente la acería eléctrica emite menos) puede hacer que estos años veamos una caída en la demanda de coke pues las acerías eléctricas consumen mucho menos coke por tonelada de acero producida.
> 
> ...



Interesante tu puntualizacion. He estado Googleando un poco por encima y parece que la elección de uno u otro método depende de la logística y del material de partida. La fundición mediante horno eléctrico es más cara y se usa para chatarra, osea para reciclar. el alto horno es usado para reducir el mineral, hierro nuevo, y para producción en masa y a bajo coste. Según la wiki España usa el eléctrico en un 75% y Europa en un 35%


----------



## Rexter (14 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Interesante tu puntualizacion. He estado Googleando un poco por encima y parece que la elección de uno u otro método depende de la logística y del material de partida. La fundición mediante horno eléctrico es más cara y se usa para chatarra, osea para reciclar. el alto horno es usado para reducir el mineral, hierro nuevo, y para producción en masa y a bajo coste. Según la wiki España usa el eléctrico en un 75% y Europa en un 35%



A nivel mundial el principal es alto horno en un 70% aproximadamente. La fundición eléctrica es más cara en estos momentos por el elevadísimo consumo eléctrico mientras que la acería al oxígeno (las de alto horno) obtienen la energía del gas principalmente, que por kw/h es más económico. 

Pero conforme las regulaciones ambientales van endureciéndose los costes de los altos hornos irán subiendo. 

En efecto, las que funden chatarra suelen hacer aceros más especiales en menores cantidades. Aunque de todo hay.

Esperemos que los gobiernos no se pongan demasiado pesados. Pero teniendo en cuenta que Mongolian vende a China y China no está por la labor de ponerse tonta con su industria del acero podemos estar bastante tranquilos. Y las previsiones de China en el mercado no me parecen malas, aunque hay una sobrecapacidad mundial bestial. 
Estaré atento a ese mismo 0,32 y le meto unas 35-40k acciones por no arriesgar demasiado. Ya podéis imaginaros que no soy ningún millonetis.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (14 Sep 2020)

El mejor hilo del foro. Aunque de kamikace tiene poco, he incorporado varias a mi cartera.


----------



## ping27 (16 Sep 2020)

(EDITO: Ya se me arregló, no me hagais caso)

¿Hay alguien que también le haya pasado de no poder cancelar una órden de compra en DeGiro? Llevo varios días intentando cancelar y no puedo:




(no se descojonen con la órden de 1 globaltrans, era para poner de ejemplo  )



1 vez al día me aparece el cubo para anular la órden, cuando le doy lo único que me hace es quedarse en gris como veis. Pero sí que puedo cambiar el precio. Rarísimo. Ya llevo mongolian desde más arriba, y ahora estoy pensando en que prefiero cargar más en mineras de oro/plata. Esta orden llava 2 semanas.

Pd: Para el que dice ser pobre comprando 35-40k acciones, ahí tienes mi orden de 18k que no se como quitar. Tal vez sea una señal para que la deje puesta, porque hay lista de espera, y habrá algunos a los que les entren y otros no, en este mismo suelo que le hemos marcado todos a 0,32.


(EDITO: Por fin lo conseguí, después de muchos intentos. Será cosas de volumenes o algo así. Como comerciar en el MAB pero estando este en Hong Kong)


Por cierto, la carbonera polaca que se nombró en este hilo, pero con márgenes más bajos y tal, parece haber emprendido ya el vuelo. Puede ser buena señal de lo que nos espera con Mongolian


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Sep 2020)

Buenas perspectivas para nuestra minera. los precios del carbón de coque no han variado mucho durante la crisis. sus futuros están subiendo. debido a que se ha disparado el consumo de acero en China debido a inversiones del gobierno en infraestructuras.

Siderúrgicas japonesas vuelven a vender acero a China después de 10 años | International Press - Noticias de Japón en español




CHINA: SUBE LA DEMANDA DE ACERO – AG INFORMACION. 


Según eso mmc debería estar sacando carbón con el culo a dos manos y a buen precio


----------



## aserejee (16 Sep 2020)

ping27 dijo:


> (EDITO: Ya se me arregló, no me hagais caso)
> 
> ¿Hay alguien que también le haya pasado de no poder cancelar una órden de compra en DeGiro? Llevo varios días intentando cancelar y no puedo:
> 
> ...



A mi me ha pasado también, me pareció que daba problemas al anular órdenes de HK cuando el mercado estaba cerrado.... Pero igual es lo que dices tu.


----------



## MagicTaly (16 Sep 2020)

Buenas gente! Alguno está dentro de *MHP* (MHPC, LON) ?

Es que me he levantado hoy y me he quedado loco con DeGiro, que me ha metido un -19% hoy. Mirando el mismo ISDIN en Investing, la gráfica y el valor es totalmente diferente. Estoy acojonado, me he equivocado de acción?







Ya me decís, un saludo.


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Sep 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Buenas gente! Alguno está dentro de *MHP* (MHPC, LON) ?
> 
> Es que me he levantado hoy y me he quedado loco con DeGiro, que me ha metido un -19% hoy. Mirando el mismo ISDIN en Investing, la gráfica y el valor es totalmente diferente. Estoy acojonado, me he equivocado de acción?
> 
> ...



Cotiza a 5.36.


----------



## FOMO[r] (16 Sep 2020)

Por si alguien está siguiendo Ive Group, Acaban de publicar un análisis sobre sus riesgos en Simplywall, creo que es bastante acorde a lo que comentaba el otro día, sobre la deuda y demás.

Aquí os lo dejo: Is IVE Group (ASX:IGL) A Risky Investment?


----------



## gordinflas (16 Sep 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Buenas gente! Alguno está dentro de *MHP* (MHPC, LON) ?
> 
> Es que me he levantado hoy y me he quedado loco con DeGiro, que me ha metido un -19% hoy. Mirando el mismo ISDIN en Investing, la gráfica y el valor es totalmente diferente. Estoy acojonado, me he equivocado de acción?
> 
> ...



Degiro haciendo de las suyas... Tienen problemas con el cambio de moneda. Les suele pasar con acciones que cotizan en Londres pero que están en dólares en vez de libras. Con Globaltrans a veces también se les va la olla. En realidad solo cae un 1% o así.

EDITO: Que hablando de Globaltrans, ahora que he entrado en Degiro a mirar lo de MHP veo que ya me han ingresado el divi que estaba ahí colgando. *750 EURACOS*. Joder que delicia los trenes rusos. Gracias Putin por la guerra de Ucrania y los precios de risa en acciones rusas y gracias Chipre por no retenerme nada


----------



## gordinflas (16 Sep 2020)

Venía a decir eso. El algoritmo de Simply falla más que una escopeta de feria.

Algún día de estos me miraré IVE a fondo. Me la he mirado por encima y me mosquean un poco las ampliaciones de capital... Pero lo dicho, quizá son ampliaciones de mentira tipo Medialink o Tianyun.

(y sí, IB es muchísimo mejor... pero si no tienes una cuenta de más de 100000 dólares te clavan 10 euros mensuales y eso pica)


----------



## MagicTaly (16 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> EDITO: Que hablando de Globaltrans, ahora que he entrado en Degiro a mirar lo de MHP veo que ya me han ingresado el divi que estaba ahí colgando. *750 EURACOS*. Joder que delicia los trenes rusos. Gracias Putin por la guerra de Ucrania y los precios de risa en acciones rusas y gracias Chipre por no retenerme nada



Y tanto, Además ahora está subiendo la cotización. La verdad es que para dejar un buen dinero ahí quieto ahora, que te de un +50% por precio de acción y los divis cada año


----------



## FOMO[r] (16 Sep 2020)

Las valoraciones de precios de Simplywall hay que cogerlas con pinzas, los artículos ya pueden ser otra cosa, ese en concreto me ha parecido bastante acertado.


----------



## MagicTaly (16 Sep 2020)

Todavía no le llevo 50% de ganancia, entré a $5.2, pero viendo la tendencia y que acaba de subir a máximos desde marzo después de repartir dividendo, poco a poco irá recuperando la confianza de los que se fueron


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Sep 2020)

No tengo claro si ese dividendo de mas del 20% puede ser sostenible a largo. Pero bueno, aunque caiga a la mitad junto a la revalorizacion me vale


----------



## FOMO[r] (16 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Algún día de estos me miraré IVE a fondo. Me la he mirado por encima y me mosquean un poco las ampliaciones de capital... Pero lo dicho, quizá son ampliaciones de mentira tipo Medialink o Tianyun.



Nah, son ampliaciones benignas creo yo, para adquirir/absorber competencia, emisiones a más menos precio de cotización en ese momento, he vuelto a echarle una vistazo y creo que no se me ha pasado ninguna.

Además no se percibe nada en la cotización, si fuese algo raro, lo lógico es que dejasen algún rastro en la misma. Cuando vi el gráfico por primera vez me llamó muchísimo la atención la estabilidad en el precio, en más o menos 5 años, prácticamente plano, hasta la caída en picado de marzo.


----------



## gordinflas (16 Sep 2020)

Pues meto limitada a FLY a 7 pavos. Aprovecho que con los divis de Globaltrans ya vuelvo a tener para hacer una entrada decente. El sector del leasing de aviones me encanta y FLY está a menos de PER 1 de 2019 (en realidad un poco más si quitamos los extraordinarios por la venta de aviones, pero bueno). 

Es tan buen negocio que incluso con el apocalipsis del turismo siguen generando beneficios. Eso no lo pueden decir ni siquiera Airbus y Boeing.


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues meto limitada a FLY a 7 pavos. Aprovecho que con los divis de Globaltrans ya vuelvo a tener para hacer una entrada decente. El sector del leasing de aviones me encanta y FLY está a menos de PER 1 de 2019 (en realidad un poco más si quitamos los extraordinarios por la venta de aviones, pero bueno).
> 
> Es tan buen negocio que incluso con el apocalipsis del turismo siguen generando beneficios. Eso no lo pueden decir ni siquiera Airbus y Boeing.



Yo me espero a fin de mes que van a haber unos buenos rebalanceos a ver si la atacan


----------



## BABY (16 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues meto limitada a FLY a 7 pavos. Aprovecho que con los divis de Globaltrans ya vuelvo a tener para hacer una entrada decente. El sector del leasing de aviones me encanta y FLY está a menos de PER 1 de 2019 (en realidad un poco más si quitamos los extraordinarios por la venta de aviones, pero bueno).
> 
> Es tan buen negocio que incluso con el apocalipsis del turismo siguen generando beneficios. Eso no lo pueden decir ni siquiera Airbus y Boeing.



Nos haces una pequeña tesis de inversión, por favor?


----------



## gordinflas (16 Sep 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Nos haces una pequeña tesis de inversión, por favor?



El negocio del leasing de aviones consiste en alquilar aviones de pasajeros convencionales. Ya sabes, los que usan las aerolíneas de toda la vida. La idea es simplísima: compran aviones, los alquilan a las aerolíneas durante unos 10 años, luego los venden y vuelta a empezar.

A diferencia de otros negocios de alquiler es bastante más seguro y menos cíclico. Eso se debe a que solo hay dos empresas que fabriquen los aviones comerciales: Airbus y Boeing. Eso hace que la tasación de los aviones, el deterioro y demás sea mucho más estable que en el mundo de (por ejemplo) los coches. También hay que tener en cuenta que los aviones son el vehículo más seguro del mundo y eso hace que los seguros para los aviones sean más baratos, entre muchas otras cosas.

Sobre la ciclicidad. Airbus y Boeing tienen listas de pedidos larguísimas. En los buenos tiempos las empresas de leasing contribuyen a esas listas gigantes, “colapsando” el mercado de órdenes de compra. Eso hace que las aerolíneas, si quieren crecer o disponer de aviones extra, tengan que alquilarlos por cojones (o esperar unos cuantos años). O eso o comprar los aviones viejos a las empresas de leasing. En los malos tiempos las aerolíneas no tienen más remedio que alquilar o comprar los aviones a las empresas de leasing. Muchas veces no pueden comprarlos nuevos por falta de liquidez. Otras veces lo que hacen las aerolíneas es vender su aviones a las empresas de leasing y que las empresas de leasing se los alquilen de vuelta. Esto ha pasado bastante con lo del covid.

Mientras las aerolíneas queman caja y amplían capital para poder pagar los alquileres las empresas de leasing siguen recibiendo su dinerito. Si una aerolínea quiebra las empresas de leasing se vuelven a quedar el avión y lo alquilan a alguna otra compañía. O eso o pasan a formar parte del nuevo accionariado con el concurso de acreedores. La cosa es que siempre tienen una posición mucho mejor que las aerolíneas.

El riesgo real de invertir en las empresas de leasing de aviones es que todo el mundo colapse, las aerolíneas dejen de pagar en masa y no tengan a nadie a quien enchufar los aviones. Puede pasar, pero de momento lo que han hecho las aerolíneas es ampliar capital como locas. Aunque eso joda mucho a los accionistas de las aerolíneas a los que invertimos en leasing nos favorece.

Aercap y Air Lease son las principales empresas de leasing a nivel mundial junto a una china que no me acuerdo del nombre. Fly Leasing es la cuarta más grande, muuuuy lejos de las otras tres pero con suficiente tamaño como para tenerla en cuenta. También está muuuuuy lejos de la quinta más grande (este mundillo es un oligopolio, por si no se podía deducir con lo que había contado antes).

La empresa de leasing china y Air Lease están baratas, pero no tan baratas como Aercap y Fly Leasing. Aercap tiene el problema que, al ser tan grande, se ha comido unos cuantos marrones (por ejemplo, la quiebra de Norwegian o la de LATAM). Fly Leasing tiene la “suerte” de que, al ser más pequeña, no ha sufrido mucho. La mayoría de sus aviones están alquilados a Air Asia, una especie de Ryanair malayo (y principal accionista de Fly, por cierto). Luego tiene algún otro alquilado a Air Europa, Ethiopia Airlinea, Air India... La mayoría países tercermundistas o en desarrollo, que podrían parecer más peligrosos pero que de momento están aguantando mejor el tema del virus.

Y sobre ratios concretos: Fly tiene márgenes operativos del 60%, PER 1 (2019), crece en beneficios al 30% anual, recompra acciones al 5% anual, no ha dado pérdidas en lo que llevamos de 2020... Cotiza tirada porque el mercado no conoce el sector y, los que los siguen de forma tangencial, se piensan que es igual de peligroso que las aerolíneas. Eso y porque es la hermana pequeñita y medio fea de las “4 grandes”.

Menudo tocho me ha quedado. Lo siento, me he emocionado un poco jajajajajajaja


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (17 Sep 2020)

Pues vaya, estaba esperando el dividendo de Globaltrans para así entrar cuando bajase y ha pasado todo lo contrario. Visto lo visto creéis que llego tarde para meterme?


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Sep 2020)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Pues vaya, estaba esperando el dividendo de Globaltrans para así entrar cuando bajase y ha pasado todo lo contrario. Visto lo visto creéis que llego tarde para meterme?



Estoy como tu, la esperaba a 5,8. Quité la orden de compra de momento, pero estoy seguro que en un futuro cargaré si veo un punto de entrada bueno.


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Estoy como tu, la esperaba a 5,8. Quité la orden de compra de momento, pero estoy seguro que en un futuro cargaré si veo un punto de entrada bueno.



A menos de 6 me parece que como no la lie putin o la vacuna rusa empiece a tener terribles consecuencias....
O más probable, unos resultados que decepcionen o recorte de divis

Gordinflas, al ritmo que lleva la minera con el pago de la deuda cuantos años estimas que tardará en pagar la deuda? 
Tiene también preferentes?


----------



## gordinflas (17 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> A menos de 6 me parece que como no la lie putin o la vacuna rusa empiece a tener terribles consecuencias....
> O más probable, unos resultados que decepcionen o recorte de divis
> 
> Gordinflas, al ritmo que lleva la minera con el pago de la deuda cuantos años estimas que tardará en pagar la deuda?
> Tiene también preferentes?



Ganando lo que ganó en 2017-2019 se la pueden quitar de encima en 3-4 años. Puede que menos si meten la directa. También dependerá de los plazos en los que tiene que pagar esa deuda, que con tantas renegociaciones he perdido la cuenta.

Con el tema del virus... ni idea.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (17 Sep 2020)

Bueno pues he entrado en Momo a 14,55 $!!


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ganando lo que ganó en 2017-2019 se la pueden quitar de encima en 3-4 años. Puede que menos si meten la directa. También dependerá de los plazos en los que tiene que pagar esa deuda, que con tantas renegociaciones he perdido la cuenta.
> 
> Con el tema del virus... ni idea.



Mongolia anda bien en cuanto contagios pero como vuelvan a cerrar la frontera para exportaciones estamos jodidos otro Q.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Sep 2020)

Pues ala, 300 acciones de Fly Leasing a la saca. Me han entrado a 6,99$. También he puesto el tocho de ayer sobre FLY en el principal. Me falta hacer el _collage_ de Finvolution, que alguna semana de estas va a caer...


----------



## MagicTaly (18 Sep 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Buenas gente! Alguno está dentro de *MHP* (MHPC, LON) ?
> 
> Es que me he levantado hoy y me he quedado loco con DeGiro, que me ha metido un -19% hoy. Mirando el mismo ISDIN en Investing, la gráfica y el valor es totalmente diferente. Estoy acojonado, me he equivocado de acción?
> 
> ...



Que cachondos los de DEGIRO, me responden esto al email que les comenté (donde les enlazaba a investing para que vieran el valor de la cotización). Vamos, que según ellos el precio está correcto. LoL


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Mongolia anda bien en cuanto contagios pero como vuelvan a cerrar la frontera para exportaciones estamos jodidos otro Q.



Creo no, por allí lo estan manejando mejor que aquí, occidente está lleno seres irracionales, istrionicos y con demasiado gusto al roce que favorecen el contagio.
Los resultados semestrales últimos fueron básicamente de un trimestre pues estuvieron cerradas desde febrero hasta final de mayo. Yo confío en ella, cargue 102k a 34.5 el otro día.
Y fly la espero a fin de mes o ante los
próximos resultados que serán peores salvo que el optimismo de inminentes vacunas la sobrevalorren porque creo va a ser malos un buen tiempo.

RYANAIR reducirá su capacidad en octubre otro 20% adicional.

Vamos a ver esta tarde si hay sorpresas tras los vencimientos

Edito corrigiendo la carga de mmc que me había equivocado con otra.


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Sep 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Que cachondos los de DEGIRO, me responden esto al email que les comenté (donde les enlazaba a investing para que vieran el valor de la cotización). Vamos, que según ellos el precio está correcto. LoL
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 434674



Pues yo los de investing los considero los más reales y actualizados de los que manejo. Mejor que mi app de ib que se quedan pillados con precios de hace varios minutos u horas


----------



## RockLobster (18 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Creo no, por allí lo estan manejando mejor que aquí, occidente está lleno seres irracionales, istrionicos y con demasiado gusto al roce que favorecen el contagio.
> Los resultados semestrales últimos fueron básicamente de un trimestre pues estuvieron cerradas desde febrero hasta final de mayo. Yo confío en ella, cargue 102k a 34.5 el otro día.
> Y fly la espero a fin de mes o ante los
> próximos resultados que serán peores salvo que el optimismo de inminentes vacunas la sobrevalorren porque creo va a ser malos un buen tiempo.
> ...



5k en mongolian, yo llevo la mitad, Pero compre a 0.32

Como nos salga bien nos vamos a coronar


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Sep 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> 5k en mongolian, yo llevo la mitad, Pero compre a 0.32
> 
> Como nos salga bien nos vamos a coronar



Aunque las perspectivas son buenas por la mayor demanda de Acero por China, siempre esta ahí la incertidumbre por el bicho, hasta que no salgan los resultados no se stabilizara el precio el cual no me extraña que estuviese hasta entoces dando bandazos


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues ala, 300 acciones de Fly Leasing a la saca. Me han entrado a 6,99$. También he puesto el tocho de ayer sobre FLY en el principal. Me falta hacer el _collage_ de Finvolution, que alguna semana de estas va a caer...



Gordinflas, tienes datos sobre la deuda que tiene MMC y cuántos años crees que tardaría en pagarla?


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Sep 2020)

Mhpc a 5.2 y un volumen 50 veces superior al promedio. Que pasa?


----------



## MagicTaly (18 Sep 2020)

Me ha entrado Fly a $6.7. De aquí o se va a los 6.0-6.3 o se va a los infiernos, con lo que habrá que cargar de nuevo


----------



## gordinflas (20 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas, tienes datos sobre la deuda que tiene MMC y cuántos años crees que tardaría en pagarla?



Deuda neta de aproximadamente 400 millones de dólares. Lo que puede tardar en pagarla dependerá de las condiciones de la deuda, supongo. Con tantas reestructuraciones he perdido la cuenta. Justo hace unos días me leí por encima el informe de 2017 y me salió una cláusula que tienen con BNP Paribas de que no pueden ampliar capital a no ser que cumplan unas condiciones bastante exigentes (imagino que para no joder a los acreedores que decidieron cobrarse la deuda en forma de acciones durante el concurso). Así que en principio nada de ampliaciones de capital, preferentes ni parecidos.


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Sep 2020)

Ya están los rebalanceos. Buena caza. Fly va por 6.4 paquetillo al canto ya mismo


----------



## gordinflas (21 Sep 2020)

Menuda masacre hoy... Y Mongolian subiendo un 11%. No entiendo nada.


----------



## MagicTaly (21 Sep 2020)

La comida Ucraniana está en mínimos desde 2009... todas las malditas noticias de Byelorussia no ayudan nada...


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Sep 2020)

Vamos a ver si a momo y finv le quedaba algo más por caer.


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Sep 2020)

Están cayendo chozas de punta con los rebalanceos. Se dice que quieren llevar el sp500 a la m200 para eliminar la sobrevaloracion de los Robin hoods. Parece que es una caída controlada, no cae todo al tuntu, muchos valores seleccionados que llevan donde quieren. La compra de Bonos permanece plana nada que ver durante un crash lo que dice que la mano grande no está en pánico sino que posiblemente no tardará en comprar, seguramente para que cuando sean la elecciones esté en modo alcista de nuevo. Nada evita que ante un catalizador se provoque un pánico vendedor, pero estos gap suelen ser de poca duración y más ahora que la impresora está en uso. Simplente si ocurriera pues que perderíamos oportunidad de comprar más abajo. Hablo de WS . El Ibex a llorar. Se espera mucha volatilidad hasta un mes después de las elecciones , sobretodo si el margen es estrecho . Yo lo veo como buenas oportunidades de compra . 

Paquetillo a fly a 5.9. Momo ha llegado a 13.83 nuevo mínimo pero por 0.04
Sig no es la sombra de lo que era parece que los Robin hoods la consideran al tener joyas y diamantes como un valor refugio como las mineras. Yo no compro ya a esos precios. Como mucho a 12 o así.
Merlin mañana va otra vez a su mínimo y ya sabéis lo que se dice de a la tercera. 

Curioso que MHPC apenas cayó en la crisis del 2016 con la que lío allí y ahora le está cayendo la del pulpo, tiene un volumen de ventas de lo mas raro , lo mismo vende 1.000 acciones un dia que otro mas de 2.000.000 . GLTR al revés, a no ser que lo peor le esté por llegar tras los próximos resultados. Vamos a ver , el show continua.


----------



## FOMO[r] (23 Sep 2020)

Antes de que se me pase, para los kamikazes más cinéfilos, aquí os dejo está:

Cineworld Group | LSE:CINE

A punto de emprender su calvario particular, mañana presentan resultados, los primeros desde 2019, o sea, que van a sacar toda la mierda que han ido acumulando hasta junio, no me extrañaría lo más mínimo, que anunciasen ampliación de capital brutal, y/o venta de activos a precio de saldo (espero que no reviente, le voy siguiendo los pasos), tienen hasta un "going concern doubt" por parte del auditor... ¿y qué crees que hace hoy?, subir un 10%, ¿qué otra cosa podía hacer?, ¿¡¡¡pero esto qué es!!!?, ¿¡¡¡PERO ESTO QUÉ ES!!!? (Grande Matías). No sé si es que me estoy perdiendo algo, o se me escapa algo, o se me pasa algo o algo, o qué, a ver qué pasa mañana.


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Sep 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> Antes de que se me pase, para los kamikazes más cinéfilos, aquí os dejo está:
> 
> Cineworld Group | LSE:CINE
> 
> A punto de emprender su calvario particular, mañana presentan resultados, los primeros desde 2019, o sea, que van a sacar toda la mierda que han ido acumulando hasta junio, no me extrañaría lo más mínimo, que anunciasen ampliación de capital brutal, y/o venta de activos a precio de saldo (espero que no reviente, le voy siguiendo los pasos), tienen hasta un "going concern doubt" por parte del auditor... ¿y qué crees que hace hoy?, subir un 10%, ¿qué otra cosa podía hacer?, ¿¡¡¡pero esto qué es!!!?, ¿¡¡¡PERO ESTO QUÉ ES!!!? (Grande Matías). No sé si es que me estoy perdiendo algo, o se me escapa algo, o se me pasa algo o algo, o qué, a ver qué pasa mañana.



Mucho ojito. Son unas jugadas caza Gacelas que están haciendo. Eso pasó previo resultados de agosto de Fly y hace unos pocos días en kmd y mira lo que pasó apenas salieron , menos mal que la vendí el dia previo por que me lo olía. La gente se hace unas pájaras poco realistas En cambio en media set al revés palos antes y salieron buenos resultados al final y subidon.


----------



## FOMO[r] (23 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Mucho ojito. Son unas jugadas caza Gacelas que están haciendo. Eso pasó previo resultados de agosto de Fly y hace unos pocos días en kmd y mira lo que pasó apenas salieron , menos mal que la vendí el dia previo por que me lo olía. La gente se hace unas pájaras poco realistas En cambio en media set al revés palos antes y salieron buenos resultados al final y subidon.



Parece que vivimos tiempos inciertos, hay que andarse con mil ojos, no sabe uno a qué atenerse.

Tiempos históricos y memorables por otra parte, ya lo decía Ulysses, si alguna vez cantaran mi historia, digan que caminé entre gigantes, los hombres brotan y se marchitan como el trigo invernal, pero estos nombres nunca moriran, cuenten que viví en los tiempos de @tramperoloco domador de smallcaps, cuenten que viví... en los tiempos de @gordinflas (que no se me enfade nadie, nicks escogidos al azar citado y OP). 

Bueno... ya me estoy empezando a flipar más de la cuenta... me voy al sobre.


----------



## gordinflas (24 Sep 2020)

Jejejeje pues te va a hacer gracia @FOMO[r] , pero Cineworld estuvo a punto de entrar tanto en mi cartera como en la de @arriba/abajo en abril o por ahí. Al final la descartamos porque con las cuarentenas los números no se aguantaban por ningun lado y porque en 2018 ya habían ampliado capital y habían diluído a los antiguos accionistas a la mitad.

Por aquel entonces la cartera aún era kamikaze de verdad, con empresas que eran una verdadera locura (ejem Oasis ejem). Ahora solo está patrocinada por el Partido Comunista Chino...

Que por cierto, ahora que el mercado está en pánico quizá hago rebalanceo. Venderé algunas de las que tengo en verde y compraré más de las que tengo en rojo. Por si alguien echaba en falta la esencia suicida de la cartera. Con esto me saltaré dos de las normas más básicas de invertir: no promediar a la baja y no dejar correr los beneficios. Que Allah y Putin se apiaden de mi alma.

Ahora mismo la cartera está dividida en:

*Muy verde:*
Pax Global (fabrican terminales de pago con targeta)
Globaltrans Investment (trenes rusos)
Mongolian Mining (carbón mongol para producir acero)
Taihei Machinery Works (microcap japonesa, fabrica máquinas de cortar madera)

*Verde:*
Hoegh LNG Holdings (barquitos de gas natural licuado)
Tianyun International (campos de naranjos y fabricas de enlatado de fruta, entre otros)
Dream International (fabrican juguetes para grandes marcas, sobretodo peluches)
Water Oasis (salones de belleza en Hong Kong y Macao)

*Rojo:*
Gazprom (mayor gasista del mundo)
Medialink (anime y licencias de marcas occidentales en China)
Texhong Textile (mayor empresa de procesamiento textil de China, entra algodón y sale hilo)
Momo (tinder chino)
Finvolution (financiera china, dificil de resumir lo que hace en una sola frase)

*Muy rojo:*
Alliance Resource Partners (carbón americano para producir electricidad)
MHP (pollos y granos ucranianos)
Fly Leasing (alquiler de aviones a aerolíneas)

No voy a vender Globaltrans ni Mongolian porque me encantan y no voy a comprar ARLP porque Degiro no me deja (de hecho me obliga a venderlas antes del 1 de diciembre). MHP está bajando y no veo ninguna razón para ello más allá de la situación en Bielorrusia, así que supongo que tocará comprar más. Fly Leasing es la reina de la volatilidad, esta no me preocupa para nada. Si baja de 5 dólares amplío.

Taihei me la quitaré de encima. No me parece tan buena como para que haya subido tanto comparado con otras. Me jode porque es la única representante japonesa, pero bueno. Pax me lo tengo que pensar un poco más, pero imagino que también la voy a vender. Si esta cartera fuese de largo plazo sería de las de aguantar hasta el día que me muera, pero como no lo es...

Y eso es todo. Me vuelvo a intentar dormir.


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Sep 2020)

A cada marrano le llega su San Martin. Gltr también cayendo a plomo, era una barbaridad lo que había subido últimamente. Me parece que sus próximos resultados van a decepcionar y habrá recorte de dividendo aunque por otro lado estará las inminentes vacunas. No se si aprovechar estas caídas o esperar. Tengo muchas pero quisiera ampliar algunas más, como no me urge Pondré la orden algo exigente, a 5.6


----------



## FOMO[r] (24 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Jejejeje pues te va a hacer gracia @FOMO[r] , pero Cineworld estuvo a punto de entrar tanto en mi cartera como en la de @arriba/abajo en abril o por ahí. Al final la descartamos porque con las cuarentenas los números no se aguantaban por ningun lado y porque en 2018 ya habían ampliado capital y habían diluído a los antiguos accionistas a la mitad



Acabo de echarle un vistazo a los resultados, habiéndolos mirado solo por encima me han parecido bastante malos, no como para mandarla directamente a desguazar, pero aunque no hayan anunciado nada, algo van a tener que hacer me parece a mí, necesitan algún sustento extraordinario creo yo. A ver que se cuentan en los próximos días/semanas/meses.

Sobre la ampliación de capital de 2018... si no me equivoco, fue para adquirir competencia, lo cual implicó un aumento de valor, equiparable al costo de la ampliación en sí misma, por lo que desde mi punto de vista no fue una ampliación dañina/dilutiva para los viejos accionistas. Me parece (tengo últimamente una amalgama de números y datos importante en la cabeza, a lo mejor me equivoco, pero creo que no), que antes de ampliar, hicieron un split, y posteriormente ampliaron a más menos precio de cotización. Ahora mismo no recuerdo si llegué a leer algún informe con los detalles de la ampliación, pero una forma pacocutre y que no puedes tomar como certeza de nada, es fijarse en el gráfico de cotización de diferentes sitios, algunos ajustan el precio cuando se produce un split/contrasplit y otros no, por ejemplo Investing te ajusta el precio pasado a las nuevas condiciones, mientras que en Simplywall, no lo hacen, y se puede observar el cambio del mismo, como si se tratase de una caída normal en el precio de cotización.

La cuestión es... ¿estoy equivocado y la ampliación no fue así?, de ser este el caso, por favor corrígeme, no me gustaría tomar una decisión en base a datos total o parcialmente incorrectos.


----------



## gordinflas (24 Sep 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> Sobre la ampliación de capital de 2018... si no me equivoco, fue para adquirir competencia, lo cual implicó un aumento de valor, equiparable al costo de la ampliación en sí misma, por lo que desde mi punto de vista no fue una ampliación dañina/dilutiva para los viejos accionistas.



Fue por eso sí... Pero no me gustan las ampliaciones, aunque no sean "destructivas" sobre el papel. Creo que sientan un mal precedente para que los directivos y los accionistas no tengan los intereses alineados. Para un equipo directivo maquiavélico las ampliaciones de capital es lo fácil porque no los pone en ningún compromiso, para ellos es "dinero gratis". Al final de mes ellos cobran lo mismo y no tienen deuda en el balance. Quizá en la primera ampliación no destruyen valor, ¿pero quién te asegura que no lo hagan en la siguiente? Un equipo directivo más alineado con el accionista habría comprado con deuda, sobretodo ahora que tenemos los intereses más bajos de la historia. Un equipo más conservador habría ahorrado y luego comprado a golpe de talonario.

Y esa solo es una razón. También hay el tema de que las ampliaciones suelen atomizar el accionariado y eso fortalece a los directivos y a los mayoritarios con mala fe. Que se lo digan al Satander...


----------



## FOMO[r] (24 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Fue por eso sí... Pero no me gustan las ampliaciones, aunque no sean "destructivas" sobre el papel. Creo que sientan un mal precedente para que los directivos y los accionistas no tengan los intereses alineados. Para un equipo directivo maquiavélico las ampliaciones de capital es lo fácil porque no los pone en ningún compromiso, para ellos es "dinero gratis". Al final de mes ellos cobran lo mismo y no tienen deuda en el balance. Quizá en la primera ampliación no destruyen valor, ¿pero quién te asegura que no lo hagan en la siguiente? Un equipo directivo más alineado con el accionista habría comprado con deuda, sobretodo ahora que tenemos los intereses más bajos de la historia. Un equipo más conservador habría ahorrado y luego comprado a golpe de talonario.
> 
> Y esa solo es una razón. También hay el tema de que las ampliaciones suelen atomizar el accionariado y eso fortalece a los directivos y a los mayoritarios con mala fe. Que se lo digan al Satander...



No siempre se puede financiar una adquisición completamente con deuda, yo personalmente, no veo mal que se haga parte deuda, parte ampliación, siempre y cuando sea algo coherente, y no sea el pan nuestro de cada día, aunque si las condiciones son beneficiosas no me parece mal que se hagan todas las que se tengan que hacer. Evidentemente si se pueden hacer vía solo deuda mejor que mejor. En cuanto a las ampliaciones del Santander, me parece que no han sido precisamente para mejorar la robustez y/o rentabilidad de la empresa. Y la atomización... bueno yo ya estoy tan atomizado que un poco más, no me va a importar, los accionistas de peso, tendrán que rascarse el bolsillo y hacer efectivos sus derechos si quieren mantener su posición.

Supongo, que es una cuestión de valoración de la importancia de una determinada variable, a la hora de evaluar algo, para tomar una decisión.

En cualquier caso, decida lo que decida con esta, me parece que va a ser una decisión con resultados de cine.


----------



## BABY (24 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Fue por eso sí... Pero no me gustan las ampliaciones, aunque no sean "destructivas" sobre el papel. Creo que sientan un mal precedente para que los directivos y los accionistas no tengan los intereses alineados. Para un equipo directivo maquiavélico las ampliaciones de capital es lo fácil porque no los pone en ningún compromiso, para ellos es "dinero gratis". Al final de mes ellos cobran lo mismo y no tienen deuda en el balance. Quizá en la primera ampliación no destruyen valor, ¿pero quién te asegura que no lo hagan en la siguiente? Un equipo directivo más alineado con el accionista habría comprado con deuda, sobretodo ahora que tenemos los intereses más bajos de la historia. Un equipo más conservador habría ahorrado y luego comprado a golpe de talonario.
> 
> Y esa solo es una razón. También hay el tema de que las ampliaciones suelen atomizar el accionariado y eso fortalece a los directivos y a los mayoritarios con mala fe. Que se lo digan al Satander...



Hablando de directivas, me he estado mirando Miquel y Costas. Recompra de acciones, poca deuda, gestión ajustada al céntimo e inversiones asumidas con recursos propios. Y casi el 40% de las acciones en manos de la directiva y familias fundadoras (muy parecido a S&U). PER 9 y RPD del 4%. Lo malo Free Float bajo y mucha dependencia del sector tabaco, aunque están diversificando. No es para la cartera kamikaze pero creo que es una buena posibilidad aquí en España.


----------



## SargentoHighway (25 Sep 2020)

Water Oasis se pone a tiro, a 0,79HKD está ahora.


----------



## tramperoloco (25 Sep 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Water Oasis se pone a tiro, a 0,79HKD está ahora.



Me gusta la acción pero no me fio de entrarle a estos precios. Me parece que ha caído poco para la crisis en la que estamos viendo lo que cayó en 2013 y 2016. Tengo orden de entrada en 0.66 no se si llegará pero es que donde me siento cómodo valorando el riesgo beneficio

Gazprom me huelo que va a buscar los 3.3 que alcanzó en crisis anteriores. Según la vea como va cayendo la primera entrada se la hago en 3.6 o no.


----------



## aserejee (25 Sep 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Me gusta la acción pero no me fio de entrarle a estos precios. Me parece que ha caído poco para la crisis en la que estamos viendo lo que cayó en 2013 y 2016. Tengo orden de entrada en 0.66 no se si llegará pero es que donde me siento cómodo valorando el riesgo beneficio



Yo me he puesto una alerta en 0,65..... No debemos ser los unicos.


----------



## aserejee (25 Sep 2020)

Los que lleváis globaltrans en degiro, os han cobrado por tener ADR/GDR algo hoy? Me acaba de aparecer


----------



## MagicTaly (25 Sep 2020)

aserejee dijo:


> Los que lleváis globaltrans en degiro, os han cobrado por tener ADR/GDR algo hoy? Me acaba de aparecer



Yo la llevo y no me han cobrado. También yo tengo la residencia fuera de España (no sé si eso afectará)


----------



## aserejee (25 Sep 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Yo la llevo y no me han cobrado. También yo tengo la residencia fuera de España (no sé si eso afectará)



Yo tb, Francia. (igual es eso) no sabía que era una GDR. O he comprado mal.


----------



## gordinflas (25 Sep 2020)

Si me han cobrado no me he dado cuenta... ¿Dónde te sale?


----------



## aserejee (25 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si me han cobrado no me he dado cuenta... ¿Dónde te sale?



En la cuenta (gastos por tener GDR)


----------



## gordinflas (25 Sep 2020)

¡Visto! Y sí, me lo han cobrado los cabrones.


----------



## FOMO[r] (25 Sep 2020)

Yo llevo Momo en Degiro que es ADR y no me han cobrado nada.


----------



## Begemot (25 Sep 2020)

Hoy están corrigiendo fuerte Gazprom y Globaltrans. Pensaba entrar a principios de octubre (Gazprom estaría ya para entrar, a 3,3 € GAZPy y 5,5 € GLTRq) porque entiendo que todavía queda más bajada. Me da algún reparo tanta exposición en mercados del este. Alguien que me convenza entre Gazprom y otras petroleras como nuestra Repsol, que está en caída libre.


----------



## Ai1b2 (26 Sep 2020)

Hola
También me han cobrado comisión por globaltrans. 
¿Una pregunta que significa regs del final de la acción ? Me salen en globaltrans y en la mongolian Mining compradas en frankfurt.


----------



## gordinflas (26 Sep 2020)

Pequeñísima. A mi no me ha llegado a los 30 euros comparado con los 750 euros de divi que me ingresaron hace unos días.


----------



## gordinflas (26 Sep 2020)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Hola
> También me han cobrado comisión por globaltrans.
> *¿Una pregunta que significa regs del final de la acción ?* Me salen en globaltrans y en la mongolian Mining compradas en frankfurt.



Es la clasificación técnica de este tipo de GDR. Aquí lo explican: Deutsche Bank - Depositary Receipts

En resumen, son como ADRs (paquetes de acciones extrangeras cotizando en Estados Unidos) pero cotizando en mercados europeos. La banca siempre complicando conceptos simples con tecnicismos para que los mortales nos creamos que lo que hacen es más complicado de lo que realmente es...


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 Sep 2020)

Todas PER bajo, rozando mínimos y con dividendo interesante:

Acciones de Fortum | Cotización FORTUM - Investing.com

Acciones de China Railway | Cotización 0390 - Investing.com

Acciones de Kerry Properties | Cotización 0683 - Investing.com

Acciones de Yanzhou Coal Mining | Cotización 1171 - Investing.com

Acciones de Leonardo | Cotización LDOF - Investing.com

Acciones de Ageas | Cotización AGES - Investing.com

Indra también está en mínimos (no da dividendo):
Acciones de Indra | Cotización IDR - Investing.com


----------



## Pacohimbersor (27 Sep 2020)

Acciones de AGL Energy | Cotización AGL - Investing.com

Acciones de Magellan Aerospace Corporation | Cotización MAL - Investing.com

Acciones de Genworth MI Canada | Cotización MIC - Investing.com

Acciones de Power Finance Corporation Ltd | Cotización PWFC - Investing.com

Acciones de Coal India | Cotización COAL - Investing.com


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Sep 2020)

Le he dado voleto a Fly aprovechando el rebote , apuesto a que volveran a caer , se avecinan resultados aun peores. Yo creo que la subida se esta debiendo a cierre de cortos porque el panorama no pinta bien , sino todo lo contario.

Fly Leasing debt is downgraded by Moody's with negative outlook cited


----------



## gordinflas (28 Sep 2020)

Bueno, pues me desvío del plan. Vendo Finvolution a 1,75$ y pongo orden limitada en Golar a 6,15$. Voy a repescar Finvolution más adelante, pero de momento me da pereza escribir el resumen (sí, este es el principal motivo para venderla) y me da que van a salir oportunidades de comprarla más barata.

Para los que sigáis la cartera, Golar es una especie de Hoegh. Su negocio está en el mundillo del gas natural licuado. Ha bajado muchísimo por una acusación de corrupción contra uno de sus directivos, pero no creo que tenga tanta afectación sobre la empresa en sí. Los números son feos de entrada (también se parece a Hoegh en ese sentido). Voy a explicarlo más a fondo cuando haga el resumen, que será dentro de poco. Lo bueno es que mucho de ello lo voy a sacar de un informador que sabe tanto de la empresa que casi se podría considerar un insider (gracias @Value por toda la info) y que desde que estaba a más de 10$ que me dice que es la oportunidad del siglo...

EDITO: Pues ya estoy dentro, mientras escribía el mensaje me ha saltado la orden


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, pues me desvío del plan. Vendo Finvolution a 1,75$ y pongo orden limitada en Golar a 6,15$. Voy a repescar Finvolution más adelante, pero de momento me da pereza escribir el resumen (sí, este es el principal motivo para venderla) y me da que van a salir oportunidades de comprarla más barata.
> 
> Para los que sigáis la cartera, Golar es una especie de Hoegh. Su negocio está en el mundillo del gas natural licuado. Ha bajado muchísimo por una acusación de corrupción contra uno de sus directivos, pero no creo que tenga tanta afectación sobre la empresa en sí. Los números son feos de entrada (también se parece a Hoegh en ese sentido). Voy a explicarlo más a fondo cuando haga el resumen, que será dentro de poco. Lo bueno es que mucho de ello lo voy a sacar de un informador que sabe tanto de la empresa que casi se podría considerar un insider (gracias @Value por toda la info) y que desde que estaba a más de 10$ que me dice que es la oportunidad del siglo...
> 
> EDITO: Pues ya estoy dentro, mientras escribía el mensaje me ha saltado la orden



Imagino que te refieres a Golar LNG limited GLNG , que por cierto esta cayendo a plomo .

GLNG LOSSES ALERT: Bernstein Liebhard is Investigating Golar LNG Limited For Violations of the Securities Laws | MarketScreener

Why Golar LNG Plunged More Than 30% Today | The Motley Fool


----------



## BABY (28 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, pues me desvío del plan. Vendo Finvolution a 1,75$ y pongo orden limitada en Golar a 6,15$. Voy a repescar Finvolution más adelante, pero de momento me da pereza escribir el resumen (sí, este es el principal motivo para venderla) y me da que van a salir oportunidades de comprarla más barata.
> 
> Para los que sigáis la cartera, Golar es una especie de Hoegh. Su negocio está en el mundillo del gas natural licuado. Ha bajado muchísimo por una acusación de corrupción contra uno de sus directivos, pero no creo que tenga tanta afectación sobre la empresa en sí. Los números son feos de entrada (también se parece a Hoegh en ese sentido). Voy a explicarlo más a fondo cuando haga el resumen, que será dentro de poco. Lo bueno es que mucho de ello lo voy a sacar de un informador que sabe tanto de la empresa que casi se podría considerar un insider (gracias @Value por toda la info) y que desde que estaba a más de 10$ que me dice que es la oportunidad del siglo...
> 
> EDITO: Pues ya estoy dentro, mientras escribía el mensaje me ha saltado la orden



En Golar está metido vuestro gran amigo PACO Garcia Paramés....no?


----------



## gordinflas (28 Sep 2020)

Yep, es la Golar esta que cae a plomo. 

Y la verdad es que no lo conozco al Gabriel este. Hace años que no me muevo por Rankia y solo voy a Twitter para reírme un poco con lo que a veces suelta Trump. Aunque me da que el tío que me ha pasado la idea si que lo conoce... Más que nada porque Pax también me la pasó él. En realidad mejor para mi, así puedo copiar-pegar el análisis de Rankia o de donde sea que la promocionen.

EDITO: justo ahora he visto tu mensaje @BABY ... Pues sí que la lleva. Gracias por decírmelo, si mañana rebota la vendo al instante jajajajajajaja


----------



## Pacohimbersor (29 Sep 2020)

ya que os gustan tanto las empresas asiáticas y energéticas deberías de plantearos si la guerra Armenia-Azerbaiyán puede afectaros de alguna manera.

Armenia-Azerbaijan Conflict: What’s Behind the Fighting in Nagorno-Karabakh


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Sep 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Jejejeje pues te va a hacer gracia @FOMO[r] , pero Cineworld estuvo a punto de entrar tanto en mi cartera como en la de @arriba/abajo en abril o por ahí. Al final la descartamos porque con las cuarentenas los números no se aguantaban por ningun lado y porque en 2018 ya habían ampliado capital y habían diluído a los antiguos accionistas a la mitad.
> 
> Por aquel entonces la cartera aún era kamikaze de verdad, con empresas que eran una verdadera locura (ejem Oasis ejem). Ahora solo está patrocinada por el Partido Comunista Chino...
> 
> ...




Cineworld era interesante a 20 peniques o así que llegó a estar si no recuerdo mal, y lo mismo con the restaurant group. Claro y pensando en aquel momento que iban a ser dos meses cerrados, no la follada que les cayó a una y otra


----------



## Rexter (1 Oct 2020)

Parece que los resultados del primer trimestre le han pasado factura a Mongolian, aunque me los esperaba incluso peores. Han reducido bastante el efectivo, pero parece que este segundo semestre los beneficios aumentarán bastante.

Tampoco se me da especialmente bien analizar las cuentas de empresas. Parece que los bonos a 2022 se pueden pagar sin problemas al ser poco dinero.

Lo importante son los 400 y pico millones de deuda con intereses 5-8% que hay para 2024. Este segundo semestre necesitamos buenos resultados. Espero poquito a poco aprender a leer bien los balances, que ahí es donde flojeo un poco. Lo que más me ha preocupado es todo el efectivo que han quemado, aunque por suerte este semestre se prevé mucho mejor.

Por mi parte tengo una pequeñísima entrada y solo promediaré al alza. Así, en principio, es más fácil que si hay una hostia hasta el suelo solo pierda lo invertido ahora.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Oct 2020)

Ey, sigo aquí. Me saco de encima a Golar a 6,65$. Necesito liquidez y sacarse casi un 10% en una semanita ya me compensa. Después de mirarme por encima la idea de inversión y que tantos fondos """value""" españoles la lleven no me convence. Si algo he aprendido estos meses que llevo con la cartera de medio plazo es que siempre hay que hacer lo contrario de lo que hace Paco Paramés, el Guarren Bafet español. 

La semana que viene, si todo va bien, por fin podré entrar en una de esas empresas inglesas que me habían compartido hace unos meses pero que nunca llegaban a los precios que el tío que me las había pasado quería entrar (recordad que no quería que lo pasase hasta que él estuviese dentro).

Es una microcap inglesa de préstamos subprime. Hasta ahí puedo hacer spoiler...


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Oct 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ey, sigo aquí. Me saco de encima a Golar a 6,65$. Necesito liquidez y sacarse casi un 10% en una semanita ya me compensa. Después de mirarme por encima la idea de inversión y que tantos fondos """value""" españoles la lleven no me convence. Si algo he aprendido estos meses que llevo con la cartera de medio plazo es que siempre hay que hacer lo contrario de lo que hace Paco Paramés, el Guarren Bafet español.
> 
> La semana que viene, si todo va bien, por fin podré entrar en una de esas empresas inglesas que me habían compartido hace unos meses pero que nunca llegaban a los precios que el tío que me las había pasado quería entrar (recordad que no quería que lo pasase hasta que él estuviese dentro).
> 
> Es una microcap inglesa de préstamos subprime. Hasta ahí puedo hacer spoiler...



Pues yo cogi un paquetillo de 500 a 6 y ayer estuve a la chispa un peo de soltarlo a 7 , me cachis. En eso tienes razon el tal parames esta gafado y eso que al decirlo publicamente quieras que no bastantes pacoinversores le siguen y le burbujean sus values, pero ni asi.
aun asi de momento, las dejare para largo.


----------



## herodes2 (5 Oct 2020)

Marc Garrigasait

@marcgarrigasait

Cineworld Group, el 2o mayor del mundo en salas d cines, anuncia el cierre, de momento indefinido, del 90% d sus cines en Inglaterra+USA. Muy endeudada, ha perdido £1.600 mill. en 1er semestre. Recorta 45.000 empleos. Cae hoy un 30% en bolsa y en 2020 >85%



Cineworld to close UK and US cinemas as Covid delays Bond film
Move will impact 45,000 staff, including those in Picturehouses in UK and Regal chain in US

theguardian.com


----------



## FOMO[r] (5 Oct 2020)

Ha llegado a estar Cineworld a precios muy tentadores, de hecho los de ahora mismo aún podrían serlo. Personalmente, me sigo manteniendo a la espera. Sigo pensando que algo van a tener que hacer, de hecho han dejado bastante claras sus intenciones en el comunicado de cierre de salas. Me parece que va a ser difícil que no amplíen capital, si finalmente lo hacen, me parece que no será por encima de los mínimos de 15 peniques que creo que ha marcado hoy.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (5 Oct 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> Ha llegado a estar Cineworld a precios muy tentadores, de hecho los de ahora mismo aún podrían serlo. Personalmente, me sigo manteniendo a la espera. Sigo pensando que algo van a tener que hacer, de hecho han dejado bastante claras sus intenciones en el comunicado de cierre de salas. Me parece que va a ser difícil que no amplíen capital, si finalmente lo hacen, me parece que no será por encima de los mínimos de 15 peniques que creo que ha marcado hoy.



Hay que tener coones para meterse ahi , IAG me parece Microsoft a su lado.


----------



## FOMO[r] (5 Oct 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Hay que tener coones para meterse ahi , IAG me parece Microsoft a su lado.



Después de que tomen las decisiones que creo que van a tener que tomar, veremos como queda la cosa, evidentemente pase lo que pase, desde mi punto de vista será una inversión de riesgo, como tal la catalogo, y dentro de mi cartera de riesgo estará si al final decido entrar.

No obstante, y también desde mi punto de vista, sin haber examinado IAG a fondo, el baremo riesgo recompensa, favorece a esta más que a IAG, veremos qué ocurre al final.

Hay un dato importante también a tener en cuenta sobre Cineworld que no he comentado, han conseguido, muy astutamente, aplazar la adquisición que tenían pendiente, acusando a la parte que iba a ser adquirida de haber incumplido el acuerdo de adquisición. La otra parte les ha demandado, alegando que no han incumplido nada, estos les han contrademandado y tal, el caso es que, así anulan o aplazan el desembolso, al menos por un tiempo, el que tarde en decidir la justicia, que si en UK se lo toma por lo menos con la misma calma que aquí, sera un tiempo bastante amplio intuyo. Pero si por lo que sea al final están obligados a seguir adelante, será un desembolso importante, al que tendrán que hacer frente, en unas circunstancias nada favorables.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Oct 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> Ha llegado a estar Cineworld a precios muy tentadores, de hecho los de ahora mismo aún podrían serlo. Personalmente, me sigo manteniendo a la espera. Sigo pensando que algo van a tener que hacer, de hecho han dejado bastante claras sus intenciones en el comunicado de cierre de salas. Me parece que va a ser difícil que no amplíen capital, si finalmente lo hacen, me parece que no será por encima de los mínimos de 15 peniques que creo que ha marcado hoy.



Yo diría que ampliación de capital tremendamente dilutiva casi segura. Eso hace que la acción pierda todo interés (para mi forma de invertir).


----------



## FOMO[r] (5 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo diría que ampliación de capital tremendamente dilutiva casi segura. Eso hace que la acción pierda todo interés (para mi forma de invertir).



Yo lo veo de la siguiente forma:

Cineworld, hasta donde yo he podido comprobar, no tiene un historial de ampliaciones sangrantes, si amplía de forma dilutiva, es porque está en una situación crítica. Habrá que ver, en qué situación queda después de la ampliación, en caso de que finalmente se lleve a cabo esta. Si queda en situación, de poder hacer frente a un escenario bastante adverso durante al menos un año, creo que puede ser momento de entrarle. ¿Por qué?, porque puede que en unos meses tengamos una vacuna testada, cada vez parece algo mucho más factible, y, pienso, que también, en caso de que finalmente sea aprobada, es bastante probable que esa vacuna, esté distribuida a gran parte de la población de aquí a 10, 12 meses. Si los tiempos finalmente, son más o menos esos, después de la ampliación, puede ser el momento de entrar, si se pone a precio razonable. Si los tiempos se alargan, puede que no sea tan buena idea.

Por otra parte, comentar que La (mal llamada) Gripe Española, "duró" aproximadamente dos años, tras los cuales, sin ningún tipo de acción externa humana, acabó perdiendo virulencia, siguiendo el normal desarrollo evolutivo, de este tipo de virus. No ha ocurrido así, en ocasiones anteriores, donde, si no me equivoco, el periodo de mayor agresividad del patógeno ha sido más prolongado.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Oct 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> Yo lo veo de la siguiente forma:
> 
> Cineworld, hasta donde yo he podido comprobar, no tiene un historial de ampliaciones sangrantes, si amplía de forma dilutiva, es porque está en una situación crítica. Habrá que ver, en qué situación queda después de la ampliación, en caso de que finalmente se lleve a cabo esta. Si queda en situación, de poder hacer frente a un escenario bastante adverso durante al menos un año, creo que puede ser momento de entrarle. ¿Por qué?, porque puede que en unos meses tengamos una vacuna testada, cada vez parece algo mucho más factible, y, pienso, que también, en caso de que finalmente sea aprobada, es bastante probable que esa vacuna, esté distribuida a gran parte de la población de aquí a 10, 12 meses. Si los tiempos finalmente, son más o menos esos, después de la ampliación, puede ser el momento de entrar, si se pone a precio razonable. Si los tiempos se alargan, puede que no sea tan buena idea.
> 
> Por otra parte, comentar que La (mal llamada) Gripe Española, "duró" aproximadamente dos años, tras los cuales, sin ningún tipo de acción externa humana, acabó perdiendo virulencia, siguiendo el normal desarrollo evolutivo, de este tipo de virus. No ha ocurrido así, en ocasiones anteriores, donde, si no me equivoco, el periodo de mayor agresividad del patógeno ha sido más prolongado.



Cuando hablo de muy dilutiva me refiero a,.como mínimo,.doblar el número de acciones. Mírate Rolls y dime si es una buena idea meterse ahí por mucho que todo mejore mañana y venda motores como churros. Pues esto lo mismo. La.follada va a ser de órdago


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (5 Oct 2020)

Es un sector que estaba herido de muerte antes de todo esto... seguro que se le puede ganar dinero, pero es remar en contra del viento...


----------



## FOMO[r] (5 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuando hablo de muy dilutiva me refiero a,.como mínimo,.doblar el número de acciones. Mírate Rolls y dime si es una buena idea meterse ahí por mucho que todo mejore mañana y venda motores como churros. Pues esto lo mismo. La.follada va a ser de órdago



Pongamos que doblan capital, pongamos que lo hiciesen a precio de hoy, si no recuerdo mal, 25 peniques al cierre, pongamos que sea cual sea la fórmula que usen para la ampliación, la hacen con un descuento del 60% (intuyo que depende de como vayan las cosas, puede ser incluso bastante más, pero pongamos ese 60%), la emisión de nuevas acciones se llevaría acabo a 10 peniques. Lo lógico (que no siempre es lo efectivo), sería que la cotización cayese, por lo menos a esos niveles, máxime teniendo en cuenta el panorama inmediatamente actual.

Supongamos que todo lo anteriormente expuesto ocurre, y que como comentaba antes, después de la ampliación, se encuentran en situación de poder aguantar, al menos, 12 meses de situación adversa, al menos tan adversa como la que hemos tenido hasta hoy.

Ahora, supongamos más, supongamos que, su situación anterior, hubiese sido diferente (mucho más robusta), y, les hubiese permitido llegar hasta hoy, teniendo ahora mismo, esa posición de aguantar 12 meses al menos, de porvenir tan desfavorable como el anteriormente mencionado, ¿considerarías la posibilidad de entar al precio actual?, si así fuese, ¿por qué crees que después de la ampliación, con un precio algo más favorable (teniendo en cuenta el supuesto anterior), no merecería la pena entrar?.

Lo relevante, desde mi punto de vista, no es si van a tener o no que ampliar capital, tampoco creo que (dentro de unos parámetros lógicos y coherentes) lo relevante sea la manera o la cantidad en la que lo vayan a hacer, lo importante desde mi punto de vista, es la situación en la que queden después de esa ampliación, y si esa situación, les va a permitir, no tener que volver a ampliar, eso es lo importante desde mi punto de vista. Las condiciones de la ampliación que puedan hacer ahora, deben preocupar a los actuales accionistas, no a mí.

En cuanto a Rolls, no conozco su situación, pero lo anteriormente expuesto, valdría de igual manera, siempre y cuando las condiciones fuesen las mismas.

Si Rolls, pongamos, ha caído un 80% en su cotización (después de todos los ajustes), y supongamos, que ha quedado finalmente en una situación saneada, lo suficiente como, para superar adversidades relacionadas con la coyuntura actual, y después, empezar a crecer, no vamos a decir hasta llegar a ser lo que era antes, sino la mitad, si la compras con el 80% de descuento sobre el precio anterior (suponiendo que fuese un precio justo), ganarás dinero, a lo mejor no le recuperas ese 80% sobre el precio anterior, pero con que le recuperes un 20%, ya has hecho un x2.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Oct 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> Pongamos que doblan capital, pongamos que lo hiciesen a precio de hoy, si no recuerdo mal, 25 peniques al cierre, pongamos que sea cual sea la fórmula que usen para la ampliación, la hacen con un descuento del 60% (intuyo que depende de como vayan las cosas, puede ser incluso bastante más, pero pongamos ese 60%), la emisión de nuevas acciones se llevaría acabo a 10 peniques. Lo lógico (que no siempre es lo efectivo), sería que la cotización cayese, por lo menos a esos niveles, máxime teniendo en cuenta el panorama inmediatamente actual.
> 
> Supongamos que todo lo anteriormente expuesto ocurre, y que como comentaba antes, después de la ampliación, se encuentran en situación de poder aguantar, al menos, 12 meses de situación adversa, al menos tan adversa como la que hemos tenido hasta hoy.
> 
> ...



El problema que yo veo es que estas suponiendo muchas cosas. Muchisimas. Por tanto mucha parte de tu inversion depende de suposiciones y no de cosas que se pueden predecir de una forma bastante clara.

Cuando una accion baja tanto, el peligro es que lo dilutivas que pueden ser las ampliaciones de capital crecen de forma exponencial. Cineworld tiene una market cap de 400 millones de nada. Si van al mercado a pedir pasta, pediran facil 500/600 millones como minimo. Eso significa que el numero de acciones se va a, por lo menos (y tirando por lo bajo) doblar. Si en tu mente tenias un precio objetivo a dos anos vista de por ejemplo 150 peniques, automaticamente con esa ampliacion, el precio baja a 75 peniques. Es asi de sencillo. Compensa el riesgo? Como dice mi buen amigo @GOLDGOD hay muchisimas acciones, al menos bajo mi perspectiva/en mi opinion, con posibilidades de subir tanto o mas que cineworld pero con un nivel de riesgo muchisimo menor. Entonces, es ridiculo invertir en Cineworld en esas circunstancias.

Estamos en una crisis de caballo y mi recomendacion a la gente es que busque acciones castigadas pero: 1. que aunque esten aumentando deuda y quemando caja, no lleguen a ampliar y 2. relacionado con 1. pillar empresas buenas de sectores machacados. Y volviendo a Rolls, para que me voy a meter en rolls que es una empresa que ya venia con multiples problemas e incluso perdidas pre-bicho solo porque ha caido un 90% (ademas ya con ampliacion, que por lo expuesto arriba cambia el precio objetivo de forma radical) cuando quizas pueda entrar en una como safran que es una putisima joya y lleva una ostia del 60/70% este ano? Quizas se puede ganar mas en la rolls de turno (porque en rolls rolls con la macroampliacion ya no)? Pues quizas, pero lo que es seguro es que a diez anos vista con safran a este precio es casi imposible perder pasta, y con rolls quien sabe, no esta tan claro. Y es que ademas, si miras la evolucion de ambas en bolsa, con safran se gano muchisima mas pasta en bolsa desde la anterior crisis hasta esta que con rolls.

Es lo que tienen las buenas emresas, que el riesgo suele ser menor, y eso ni siquiera implica que el rendimientoi vaya a ser tambien menor. Muchas veces es tambien mayor.


----------



## FOMO[r] (6 Oct 2020)

Mis estimaciones de x2 (en Cineworld) son enormemente a la baja, quiero decir, muy jodidamente mal tendrían que ir las cosas, para que no se hiciese ese x2. No obstante, soy consciente de que podrían, efectivamente llegar a ir jodidamente mal, lo tengo muy presente.

Si las cosas fuesen mejor que jodidamente mal, Cineworld, te podría llegar a dar, en función de lo menos jodidamente mal que fuesen, en el mejor de los casos, hasta más de un x10, por no hablar del dividendo que podría llegar a ser de hasta más de un 100%.

Shell, hoy por hoy, te puede dar ese x2, casi en el mejor de los casos, y un más que exiguo x3, en el, desde mi punto de vista, excepcional caso de que sobrepase los 30 euros, de cotización máxima histórica, que ha llegado a alcanzar. De dividendo te puede dar entre un 10% y un 20% aproximadamente, si nos atenemos a datos históricos.

No sigo el estado financiero de Shell de cerca, supongo que tú sí, ya que muestras tanta seguridad en tus palabras, deduzco por estas, que no tendrás ninguna duda, de que su fortaleza está más que asegurada en un futuro próximo al menos, sea cual sea ese futuro, de todas formas, por si acaso... no te enamores de las acciones. Tratalas como prostitutas de usar y tirar .

Shell, es lo que es, y tiene el potencial que tiene, menos riesgo, menos recompensa, no hay más.

Coño, sé generoso y comparte alguna de esas x5 o x10 con menos riesgo que Cineworld.


----------



## FOMO[r] (6 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El problema que yo veo es que estas suponiendo muchas cosas. Muchisimas. Por tanto mucha parte de tu inversion depende de suposiciones y no de cosas que se pueden predecir de una forma bastante clara.
> 
> Cuando una accion baja tanto, el peligro es que lo dilutivas que pueden ser las ampliaciones de capital crecen de forma exponencial. Cineworld tiene una market cap de 400 millones de nada. Si van al mercado a pedir pasta, pediran facil 500/600 millones como minimo. Eso significa que el numero de acciones se va a, por lo menos (y tirando por lo bajo) doblar. Si en tu mente tenias un precio objetivo a dos anos vista de por ejemplo 150 peniques, automaticamente con esa ampliacion, el precio baja a 75 peniques. Es asi de sencillo. Compensa el riesgo? Como dice mi buen amigo @GOLDGOD hay muchisimas acciones, al menos bajo mi perspectiva/en mi opinion, con posibilidades de subir tanto o mas que cineworld pero con un nivel de riesgo muchisimo menor. Entonces, es ridiculo invertir en Cineworld en esas circunstancias.
> 
> ...



Que yo sepa, el tipo de inversiones que aquí se trata, depende en todo caso de suposiciones, cuando compras acciones de una determinada compañía, lo haces suponiendo, que van, las acciones y la compañía a tener un determinado comportamiento, en base a...¿suposiciones?.

Tú has sido el que ha hablado de una determinada ampliación, de un 50%, en base a eso he hecho mis suposiciones, y te he formulado una pregunta.

Lo que me comentas es lo mismo de antes, a mí me da igual, lo que tengan que ampliar ahora, mientras no tengan que volver a ampliar estando yo dentro. Esa es la cuestión. Me dices que si tenía un precio objetivo, este con la ampliación bajará a la mitad, el precio de entrada también lo hará, con lo cual el rendimiento es el mismo. Si amplian al doble el número de acciones, o lo hacen al menos por la mitad de precio de cotización a fecha de ampliación, o no se las compra ni el tato, al menos no yo. Puede que los actuales accionistas voten una ampliación por un precio mayor, ejerzan todos sus derechos, y no hagan ampliación abierta, o algo por el estilo, pero aún así, la cotización, lo lógico, es que caiga, compensando el perjuicio causado por la ampliación, a menos por ejemplo, que el mercado crea que la empresa tiene el suficiente potencial, como para no dejar caer tanto el precio.

Safran, ahora mismo, está un 40% más menos, por debajo de su precio máximo histórico, es decir, hoy por hoy, ateniéndonos a datos históricos, no le haces un x2 si no supera su máximo histórico por un buen trecho, de dividendo le puedes sacar entre un 2% y un 4% aproximadamente.

Te digo lo mismo que a @GOLDGOD , Safran, desde mi punto de vista, es lo que es, y tiene, las posibilidades que tiene. Menos riesgo, menos recompensa.

Quede claro que no hablo de Rolls-Royce, no la había mirado nunca, la he mirado ahora, el gráfico nada más un momento, mis suposiciones son en base a Cineworld. De Rolls-Royce, solo viendo el gráfico, lo único que puedo decir, es que si alguien la ha estudiado a fondo, y cree, que no va a tener que ampliar capital en el futuro, y que puede llegar mínimo al 50% del valor por acción (ajustado si corresponde) que tenía antes del Covid, pues yo qué sé, el gráfico indica, que puede ser muy rentable, pero no sé más, no sé que hay detrás de ese gráfico. Cineworld, sí la he estudiado con bastante calma, y siendo consciente del riesgo que entraña, si se dan las circunstancias deseadas por mí, muy probablemente, le entre.

Y... hombre, tírate el rollo, y comparte alguna de esas con el mismo potencial que Cineworld y mucho menor riesgo, sería todo un gesto, muy de agradecer .

Bueno me voy a la camita, que estaba yo pillando unos hábitos decentes... y como siga así me van a durar poco.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Oct 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> Que yo sepa, el tipo de inversiones que aquí se trata, depende en todo caso de suposiciones, cuando compras acciones de una determinada compañía, lo haces suponiendo, que van, las acciones y la compañía a tener un determinado comportamiento, en base a...¿suposiciones?.
> 
> Tú has sido el que ha hablado de una determinada ampliación, de un 50%, en base a eso he hecho mis suposiciones, y te he formulado una pregunta.
> 
> ...




No te ofendas pero pones unos tochos tremendos para no decir mucho. Mira esto es Rolls:

JPM cuts Rolls-Royce price target, sees £6bn of new equity

Vale en bolsa menos de 3000 millones, tiene que pedir 3000 millones nuevos de capital. No va a tener cash flow positivo al menos hasta 2022. Al menos. Se prevé que en 2022 tendrá una deuda de 20 mil millonacos de libras. Está la acción barata? Bajo mi criterio NO, pero porque en una acción así yo no me meto ni miro el precio. Es como comprar Santander, nunca estará barata para mí porque me parece una putísima mierda.

Respecto a safran. Safran valía 7 euros el 1 de Marzo de 2009. El 3 de febrero de 2020 150. Multiplicó por más de 20. Poca cosa. Minucias y tal.

Me pides que te diga esas empresas? Ya te he dicho una. Y en el hilo de IAG ya he puesto alguna otra. Y en este hilo @gordinflas tiene muchas que irán a mi cartera. Y conforme empiece a entrar en cosas (sigo en 100% liquidez) yo lo iré compartiendo todo aquí.


----------



## FOMO[r] (6 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No te ofendas pero pones unos tochos tremendos para no decir mucho. Mira esto es Rolls:
> 
> JPM cuts Rolls-Royce price target, sees £6bn of new equity
> 
> ...



Tranquilo que, por supuesto no me ofendo, faltaría más.

Pongo tochos tremendos porque pienso, que a lo mejor si repito mucho las cosas, puede que en algún momento, quien está leyendo esos tochos, sea capaz, de alguna manera de captar lo sencillo, concreto, específico y rápido de entender de mi exposición:

"si una ampliación de capital no me pilla dentro, me da exactamente lo mismo como sea. Lo único que me importa, es la situación en la que quede la empresa que la realiza, después de haberla llevado a cabo."

Creo que es un concepto muy fácil de asimilar a la primera, si he insistido en él, desgranándolo cada vez con mayor detalle, ha sido porque parecías no acabar de captarlo bien del todo, no te ofendas.

Por cierto, con respecto al funcionamiento, significado, características y consecuencias de una ampliación de capital, creo que es posible, que no te viniese mal darle un repasito al asunto, jajajaja, no te ofendas.

Respecto a Rolls-Royce, repito, ya sabes, captar, repetir, tochos grandes y tal:

"No tengo, la más minima idea de si Rolls-Royce, está barata, cara, si va a ampliar capital, si ya ha ampliado, si genera flujo de caja operativo, o sin operar, si no lo genera, o si va a tener que darle a su madre en prenda al Banco del Vaticano, para que les de un préstamo, ni, siendo francos, me importa una puta mierda. Aquí el que ha sacado Rolls-Royce a la palestra has sido tú, sin venir mucho a cuento, me parece a mí. Repito (aun a riesgo de extenderme aún más con el tocho), yo he hablado y hablo de Cineworld, y, con respecto a esta, mantengo, todo lo anteriormente dicho. Espero que haya quedado claro, yo creo que sí".

Yo a ti, te veo siempre, con 100% de liquidez, siempre... "no esta yo la voy a pillar aquí abajo, aquí más abajo, no espera un poco más abajo, aquí más, no no, más abajo, mira aquí, aquí, más abajo, en el subsuelo", eso está muy bien, eres un tío precavido, no te ofendas, pero... has pensado en meter esa liquidez, en mientras, en un depósito, por ejemplo... en el Santander, o en Bankia, o algo, así le vas sacando unos eurillos, pero que sea algo, más bien medio a la vista, no sea que se vayan a pasar, esta crisis y las tres próximas, y no hayas podido entrar cuando los precios alcancen ese subsuelo que esperas . 

¿Crees que Safran, va a hacer un x10?, ¿pillandola a precios de hoy?, ¿de aquí a 3 o 4 años?, ¿crees que Safran va a bajar mucho más en el futuro, partiendo del precio al que está hoy?. Safran, sin haberla mirado a fondo, desde mi punto de vista, creo que tiene una posición bastante solida, por lo cual, para que veas a Safran, en precios no digo ya iguales, sino cercanos a los mínimos de marzo, va a tener que ocurrir, creo yo, un acontecimiento, capaz de generar la misma incertidumbre, que generó el coronavirus inicialmente, cosa que me parece a mí, bastante complicada, y que espero que no llegue a ocurrir, aunque eso pudiera suponer, en principio, posibilidad de obtener mayores ganancias, eso o que la situación actual se prolonge mucho más de lo que todos esperamos, lo cual tampoco deseo, pero que si veo más probable.

De las empresas que forman parte de la cartera de @gordinflas , sin haber podido mirar todas a fondo, solo considero, en principio, con potencial de hacer un x8/x10, Mongolian y ARLP y ambas están en mi punto de mira, a ARLP muy probablemente acabe entrándole, a Mongolian, supongo que también, si bien, no he podido mirarla como me gustaría, lo que si he hecho con ARLP.

Y bueno... esto es todo, vaya menudo tocho me ha quedado  .


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (6 Oct 2020)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Hay que tener coones para meterse ahi , IAG me parece Microsoft a su lado.



Cómo van tus inversiones? Ahora hay una oportunidad de oro puro con bluechips españolas.Yo que tú le metía bastante pasta al SAN. Ya sabes , si no suben siempre puedes cobrar del divi.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Oct 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> Tranquilo que, por supuesto no me ofendo, faltaría más.
> 
> Pongo tochos tremendos porque pienso, que a lo mejor si repito mucho las cosas, puede que en algún momento, quien está leyendo esos tochos, sea capaz, de alguna manera de captar lo sencillo, concreto, específico y rápido de entender de mi exposición:
> 
> ...




Buff tremenda chapa. Además me vas a dar clases de cómo funciona una ampliación de capital. Necesitarás tres años y 3000 páginas para explicarlo supongo.

Ah y en España no tengo ni cuenta corriente, por eso no te preocupes.


----------



## FOMO[r] (6 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Buff tremenda chapa. Además me vas a dar clases de cómo funciona una ampliación de capital. Necesitarás tres años y 3000 páginas para explicarlo supongo.
> 
> Ah y en España no tengo ni cuenta corriente, por eso no te preocupes.



Me da la sensación de que el que necesitaría no 3 años, sino tres lustros para pillarlo eres tú .

Sí, hacen falta unas cuantas páginas para explicar las cosas como Dios manda, y cierta capacidad comprensiva para enterlas, por lo general, la gente que carece de esta capacidad, se limita a hacer una lecturilla rápida de las cosas, sin entender de la misa la mitad, y luego pasa lo que pasa .

Me parece que esto ya no da más de sí, así es que por mi parte la discusión está finalizada, no puedo seguir invirtiendo ahora mismo, energía y tiempo, de manera infructuosa.

Mis mejores deseos para todo "quisque" en sus inversiones, principalmente y sobretodo para mí .


----------



## tramperoloco (7 Oct 2020)

Gazprom tras rebote pertinente en los 3.6 ha entrado ya en los 3.5x. Me mantengo en modo espera. 3.3 primer paquete. Pudiera ser que no fuese en este año porque estas rusas van a un ritmo diferente pero ya caera.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gazprom tras rebote pertinente en los 3.6 ha entrado ya en los 3.5x. Me mantengo en modo espera. 3.3 primer paquete. Pudiera ser que no fuese en este año porque estas rusas van a un ritmo diferente pero ya caera.



Hay noticia de Polonia, que les han metido una multa enorme de 7000 millones de dolares sin venir a cuento. Yo creo que la multa no tiene base alguna pero claro ahora entramos en tema de litigios y demas...


----------



## FOMO[r] (7 Oct 2020)

Efectivamente, Shell no tiene nada que ver con Cineworld, efectivamente, las inversiones más seguras, solidas, defensivas o como quieras llamarlas, lo lógico es que compensen el riesgo que puedan tener otras, y un buen dividendo te puede devolver rápido tu inversion inicial y regalarte alegría si la cotización no lo hace.

Efectivamente, si una adquisición se puede hacer solo con deuda, o incluso con recursos propios, es algo maravilloso. Efectivamente, si las dimensiones de la adquisición, son de un tamaño considerable, el porcentaje de empresas que pueden permitirse llevar a cabo esto, queda bastante limitado. Efectivamente, si para realizar una adquisición solo con deuda pones en riesgo la estabilidad del balance, lo mismo acabas perjudicando más al accionista que realizando parte deuda, parte ampliación.

Efectivamente, la situación de Cineworld es crítica, y efectivamente, muy posiblemente, tengan no ya que duplicar, sino triplicar o incluso más, su número de acciones actual mediante ampliación de capital, además de esto, posiblemente, tengan que vender activos. Efectivamente esto a mí me importa más bien poco, por no decir nada. Efectivamente, lo que a mí me importa, es el estado en el que quede la empresa, después de esa posible reestructuración. La más repulsiva de las orugas, puede transformarse en la más bella de las mariposas, si consigue llevar adecuadamente a cabo la necesaria metamorfosis.

Cuando tenga un rato posiblemente, le eche un vistazo a las empresas que comentas, y si me parecen interesantes y encajan con lo que busco, posiblemente las incluya en mi lista de candidatas.

No hago apuestas de ese tipo, si tú tienes por costumbre hacerlas, te deseo suerte.

Me es completamente indiferente el método de inversión de @arriba/abajo , me alegra que tenga éxito en la faceta laboral y en la económica de su vida, trato de aprender siempre de todo y de todos, y discuto con quien creo oportuno, tratando de ofrecer recíproco tipo de discusión al que se me ofrece, en caso de entrar al trapo.

Efectivamente @gordinflas tiene la culpa de todo .


----------



## FOMO[r] (7 Oct 2020)

Vaya tela, con la mejor de mis intenciones... mucho cuidado con el chupapollismo clientelar... que no conduce a nada bueno.


----------



## gordinflas (8 Oct 2020)

Pobre de mi, que hace casi una semana que no comento nada xD

Por cierto, esa empresa que había comentado... hasta el lunes nada, lo siento. Esto es peor que las obras del AVE, siempre con retraso. Pero bueno, cuando llegue a casa os pasare una captura de pantalla de los números para ir caldeando el ambiente.


----------



## FOMO[r] (8 Oct 2020)

No es por seguir ensuciando el hilo, pero... eso de escribir cosas en un post y luego borrarlo y desaparecer... no lo deja a uno en muy buen lugar  .

Lo que no sé es como se han borrado también las citas del post, eso antes me parece a mí, que no pasaba.

Venga ahora ya si que se ha acabado del todo  .


----------



## gordinflas (8 Oct 2020)

Pues lo prometido (esta vez, al menos) es deuda. Los números de la microcap inglesa esa de préstamos subprime que espero poder comprar el lunes. No os fijeis en el balance, la web de donde saco esto se hace un lío con los balances de las financieras. Aparte del valor contable todo lo demás es mentira.

Pero el resto es real. El divi del 20%, el PER 3 de 2019, los crecimientos locos, los márgenes operativos y los ROE / ROA / ROCE... Lo he mirado y remirado, no hay errores. 

Cotiza barata es porque es un sector hiperodiado. Financiera, alternativa pero con negocio "chapado a la antigua" (nada de poder decir que es una fintech), subprime... Aparte del carbón no hay nada que asuste más a la gente a día de hoy. Eso y que el modelo de negocio es bastante poco ético, para qué nos vamos a engañar. Para ponerlo en contexto, el negocio consiste en ir puerta por puerta a ofrecer préstamos personales que rozan la usura. Más feo imposible.

Aparte de eso cambiaron al CFO en marzo y por ese motivo retrasaron la publicación de resultados hasta finales de noviembre. Imagino que eso también afecta a la cotización, pero en realidad yo lo veo como una oportunidad de sacar un buen pellizco en poco tiempo. La empresa es conservadora y ha publicado un par de updates positivos, pero ni eso ha conseguido levantar la cotización. Cuando publiquen resultados, suponiendo que son positivos (o al menos no tan malos) debería ir hacia arriba. Y si son tan malos o si el mercado sigue loco... Pues oye, a aguantar la tormenta y a cobrar divis cuando la situación mejore.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Oct 2020)

FOMO[r] dijo:


> No es por seguir ensuciando el hilo, pero... eso de escribir cosas en un post y luego borrarlo y desaparecer... no lo deja a uno en muy buen lugar  .
> 
> Lo que no sé es como se han borrado también las citas del post, eso antes me parece a mí, que no pasaba.
> 
> Venga ahora ya si que se ha acabado del todo  .



Ein? Quién borro nada? Ojo que no es que me dé por aludido, pero si dices algo y tiras la piedra no escondas la mano.

Y si, estás ensuciando un hilo maravilloso del gordi, tratando de tener tu minuto de gloria. Creo que no viene muy a cuento la verdad...


----------



## bientop (8 Oct 2020)

No creéis que la transición ecológica le va a pasar factura a Gazprom? La minera de carbón lo mismo.


----------



## RockLobster (8 Oct 2020)

bientop dijo:


> No creéis que la transición ecológica le va a pasar factura a Gazprom? La minera de carbón lo mismo.



La transicion ecologica de Rusia, si...

A ellos Les va bien el calentamiento global


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Oct 2020)

bientop dijo:


> No creéis que la transición ecológica le va a pasar factura a Gazprom? La minera de carbón lo mismo.



Tienen un megacontrato con China, supongo que es un valor que debe de andar muy barato y paga buenos dividendos, me gusta mucho más el gas que el petróleo, lo veo una compra value. Aún así no lo tengo analizado el valor.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Oct 2020)

bientop dijo:


> No creéis que la transición ecológica le va a pasar factura a Gazprom? La minera de carbón lo mismo.



Ojo porque el gas aunque es considerado negativo para el medio ambiente, en realidad es de lo menos negativo. Y no todo se puede hacer con paneles y turbinas. Y no se podrá en al menos 20 años. Mientras se quita capacidad instalada de carbón, el que gana a corto y medio plazo es el gas. 

Y Gazprom al tener lamparte de china, eso hace que aunque la transición sea más rápida en europa, aún les queda todo el lado chino que además seguirá creciendo.

@GOLDGOD ya ves que soy un chico aplicado con mis estudios jajaja


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Oct 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Tienen un megacontrato con China, supongo que es un valor que debe de andar muy barato y paga buenos dividendos, me gusta mucho más el gas que el petróleo, lo veo una compra value. Aún así no lo tengo analizado el valor.



Poco que analizar. Gazprom es la puta joya de la corona en gas.


----------



## Parlakistan (8 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Poco que analizar. Gazprom es la puta joya de la corona en gas.



De lo poco value que de verdad me gusta.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Oct 2020)

Gazprom PAO tiene todo, a la parte del gas pero también a Gazprom Neft, que es la parte de petróleo. Hay que comprar a la mamá que lleva todo (la PAO). Ya sabes los rusos y las matrioskas. Aquí @GOLDGOD puede confirmar y añadir más información


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Oct 2020)

Pero no habíamos quedado con gordi en que al estar la.mayoria de gazprom Neft dentro de gazprom madre, por precios y ratios salía incluso más barata la Neft dentro de la.matrioska? Me suena eso así. @gordinflas confirma please (yo voy a la madre también)


----------



## gordinflas (9 Oct 2020)

Confirmo. Gazprom madre tiene el 95% de las acciones de Gazprom Neft y dentro del precio de la matriz te entra la filial más barata de lo que puedes comprarla por separado. Suena estúpido y lo es. Como @GOLDGOD explicaba en su mensaje sobre mi metodología de inversion, esto es un error de valoración, no es una "apuesta" como tal (como si podría ser... no sé, Momo o Mongolian). Objetivamente no está al precio que le toca.

Desde 2014, con el tema de la guerra con Ucrania, que Gazprom madre está siguiendo el librito de como aumentar la confianza en una empresa infravalorada "por temas de confianza". La primera medida básica es subir a saco el dividendo (dentro de sus posibilidades) para despejar las dudas sobre posible fraude contable. Eso ya lo han hecho y lo seguirán haciendo. Hay margen para ello y al estado ruso (principal accionista de Gazprom) también le vienen bien esos divis. La otra es sacar a cotizar filiales para aumentar la transparencia (y a la vez dar más opciones a los potenciales inversores en caso de que solo les interesen partes específicas del conglomerado empresarial). De ahí sale Gazprom Neft y eso explica por qué "solo" cotizan el 5% de sus acciones y por qué Gazprom madre aguanta el 95% restante. La cosa es que ninguna de las dos medidas ha servido para subir la cotización de Gazprom madre y aparte de crear esa situación surrealista de desajuste de precios entre matriz y filial. Lo dicho, mercados eficientes y blablabla.

A eso súmale los precios del gas en la mierda y la guerra de Armenia y te encuentras una empresa totalmente sana cotizando como si mañana se fuera a morir cien veces... 

No metería Gazprom en una cartera a largo plazo porque soy consciente de los riesgos políticos que conlleva tener una empresa estatal rusa en cartera. Pero eso no quita que sea una empresa con una calidad brutal a unos precios surrealistas. Si te viene Paco y te dice que te vende su restaurante por 50000 pavos, que el local valorado en 200000 pavos viene incluído y que vas a recuperar la inversión en 3 años solo con los beneficios; te vas a pensar que te está intentando estafar (y seguramente tengas razón). Gazprom te da ese mismo chollo con el añadido de que es el equivalente al Celler de Can Roca en cuanto a gasistas se refiere.


----------



## FOMO[r] (9 Oct 2020)

El otro día se hablaba por aquí de Rolls-Royce, he estado echándole un vistazo a esta, y a alguna otra de las que se comentan o se han comentado mucho en los últimos tiempos por estos lares.

He aquí mis conclusiones, o al menos parte de ellas, huelga decir que pueden estar equivocadas, y que por supuesto, no son consejo de nada.

Por supuesto, entiendo que a nadie interesen, no obstante aquí las dejaré plasmadas o impresas para la posteridad.

Venga vamos a ello:

La conclusión a la que he llegado sobre Rolls-Royce, es que está en la putísima ruina, directamente para el desguace, no hay por donde cogerla.

Cotiza ahora mismo a 1,95£ y van a ampliar 2 mil millones de £ a 0,32£ la acción, coño, lo ves, y dices... joder, estos tíos me están regalando la empresa. 

Luego indagas un poco más, y ves que tienen más o menos, 17 mil millones de £ de activo circulante, y unos 16 mil millones y medio de £ de obligaciones a corto, bueno esto no siendo algo como para tirar cohetes, puede no estar mal, piensas, y además, con la ampliación tendrán otros 2 mil kilos más de cash contante y sonante.

Luego ya ves que tienen, 16 mil millones de activo no circulante, y 24 mil millones de obligaciones a largo, y adquieres clara conciencia de la situación, máxime cuando ves que se estima que, en diciembre de 2020, vayan a tener perdidas por valor de 2 mil millones, cash flow operativo negativo de 3 mil millones, y free cash flow negativo de 4 mil millones, y que no van a tener beneficios y cash flow operativo positivo hasta finales de 2021, y free cash flow positivo hasta finales de 2022.

Después de ver todo esto, te das cuenta, de que Rolls-Royce, está vendida, y de que 2 mil millones no son, ni siquiera el chocolate del loro.

Supongo que es posible que Rolls-Royce se acabe salvando, como si no me equivoco, se ha acabado, salvando ya en el pasado de alguna situación bastante jodida, gracias al gobierno británico, lo cual si tampoco estoy equivocado, puede acabar perjudicando a otras compañías del sector, porque, si tampoco me equivoco, el gobierno británico, a cambio de esa ayuda, les apretará bien las tuercas, para que entre otras cosas tiren los precios de sus productos.

Otra a la que le he echado un vistazo, ha sido a IAG, para no extenderme mucho, que luego me acusan de tocheador indiscriminado , y aún me quedan un par de cosas que comentar, solo diré, que si alguien está ahora mismo ahí dentro, me parece a mí (lo mismo me equivoco), que lo mejor que puede hacer en este momento, es salir por patas. Si después de haber ampliado, presentan el balance que presentan, con las previsiones que tienen, muchísimo me extrañaría que no tuviesen que hacer mínimo otra ampliación de capital.

Ahora hablemos un poco de Cineworld:

Cineworld tiene 500 millones de USD de activo circulante, y 1300 millones de obligaciones a corto, también tiene, 10.000 millones de activo no circulante y 8.000 millones de obligaciones a largo, se espera que en diciembre de 2020 tengan perdidas de 1800 millones, cash flow operativo negativo de 24 millones, y free cash flow negativo de 600 millones, a partir de ahí se esperan resultados positivos.

Evidentemente estos tíos están en una situación muy jodida, pero creo yo, que no es comparable, ni mucho menos a la de Rolls-Royce, algo van a tener que hacer, como ya he comentado, una ampliación de capital enorme, y una posible venta de activos me parecen más que cantados, como digo están en la cuerda floja, pero veo muy factible que, si juegan bien sus cartas, y el devenir de los acontecimientos les es favorable, después de las posibles acciones que lleven a cabo, salven el culo definitivamente.

Creo que si alguien, no es capaz de ver la diferencia entre Rolls-Royce y Cineworld, hace efectivamente muy bien, en no plantearse ni por asomo una inversión de este tipo, como siempre, puede que me equivoque, pero no lo creo.

A ver, por donde iba, que me pierdo, no se pueden estar haciendo tres cosas a la vez, porque al final no das abasto, y no haces ninguna bien, jajaja, joder ha avanzado el hilo tres páginas desde que me puse a escribir.

Una cosa muy importante, y que sí me preocupa mucho de Cineworld, es el tema del litigio por la adquisición que tienen pendiente, eso es una espada de Damocles que va a pender sobre la cabeza de la empresa y de los accionistas, hasta que se solucione definitivamente.

Bueno y para concluir, un ejemplo práctico de lo que digo, para que no se me acuse de fantasioso, además es que lo clava, porque pienso que es exactamente lo que puede suceder con Cineworld:

Hammerson | LSE:HMSO

Estos tíos hasta hace nada estaban jodidos, jodidos, como Cineworld, no recuerdo exactamente si un poco más, un poco menos... no recuerdo los detalles exactos de su estado anterior, porque no me importaban lo más mínimo, más allá del hecho de que podían ser solucionables.

El caso es que justamente, han hecho lo que creo que va a tener que hacer Cineworld, han ampliado capital, y han vendido activos, después de esto, no te voy a decir que les haya quedado un balance como los chorros del oro, pero sí mas bonito que un San Luis.

El caso es que los tíos estaban jodidos, yo he esperado tranquilamente a ver que hacían, cuando han tomado la decisión, he esperado la publicación del prospectus y del resto de la documentación, contándome lo que iban a hacer, como y por qué, y lo que esperan conseguir con ello... y coño, a mí me han, hoy por hoy, convencido, me cuentan que han hecho estimaciones sobre dos escenarios adversos, uno más que el otro, en el peor calculan, que tienen pasta para aguantar un año cumpliendo con sus obligaciones, en el menos malo, más aún. Una vez ajustado el precio de la acción al nuevo número de estas, además se han emitido las nuevas con, creo que ha sido un 60% de descuento, me parece que exactamente ha sido algo más. El dividendo, después de ajustarlo al número de nuevas acciones, se te queda creo que a más del 50%. La cotización, ajustada también, de llegar a precios de antes de marzo, te puede hacer un x8 o algo así, y de llegar a precios máximos anteriores algo estratosférico, un terabagger o yo qué sé, pero como pensar en eso, es hacerse unas pajas mentales terribles, y los cuentos de la lechera no suelen acabar bien, vamos a pensar, que puede llegar a ser la mitad de lo que fue, y a dar de sí la mitad de lo que daba, unas semanas o meses antes de marzo. La ampliación la hicieron a 15 peniques, el precio, en ese momento, estaba por encima, pero gradualmente fue bajando hasta alcanzar los 15, e incluso llego a bajar hasta los 14, y según voy escribiendo, cada vez me voy arrepintiendo más, de lo que ya me arrepentía de no haberle entrado ese día mientras la veía bajar, no lo hice porque creo que se avecinan unas semanitas complicadas, pero no sé yo si va a volver a esos 14, últimamente no acierto, si le entro a las hijas de puta, se hunden, y si espero se disparan (tampoco es que sea ese exactamente el caso, porque no ha subido demasiado, pero bueno), y conociendome como me conozco, sé que ahora me va a costar entrarle más caro, habiendo podido entrarle a unos 15.

Por si alguien la mira, sí, sí, ya sé que es una REIT y además por si fuera poco, en muy buena medida, retail.

El riesgo en esta, desde mi punto de vista está, en que en mayor o menor medida, ya hagas tú más o menos cuentas y comprobaciones, tienes que confiar en lo que estas buenas gentes (o no tan buenas, quién sabe), te cuentan en sus cálculos y previsiones, y evidentemente en que te la juegas a que en un año, esto esté funcionando con más o menos normalidad, si no, estando dentro es muy posible que te comas una buena ampliación.

Bueno, esto ya sí que desborda todos los límites de la historia de los tochos foriles, si alguien ha llegado hasta aquí sin desfallecer tiene mi más extenso reconocimiento.

Lo dicho, gracias por leer, me voy a la cama un rato, espero no tener pesadillas, con prospectus asesinos acosandome. Curioso vocablo prospectus, siempre me ha hecho gracia.


----------



## FOMO[r] (9 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ein? Quién borro nada? Ojo que no es que me dé por aludido, pero si dices algo y tiras la piedra no escondas la mano.
> 
> Y si, estás ensuciando un hilo maravilloso del gordi, tratando de tener tu minuto de gloria. Creo que no viene muy a cuento la verdad...



No iba por ti, fíjate en los mensajes 5 y 7 de la página 80, ¿no te parece que hacen referencia a algo que ya no está?.

El que ha tirado la piedra y ha escondido la mano y todo lo demás, ha sido el que ha escrito el mensaje y luego lo ha borrado vilmente jajajaja.

Es más, es que si lo miras ahora, parece que mi mensaje (el 7) está tratando de crear polémica, cuando no es así, ya que antes de que el mensaje fuese borrado, mi mensaje tenía la cita con el mismo, y se sabía a qué hacía referencia mi mensaje.

EDIT: Vale, ya veo que los mensajes han desaparecido solo para mí, no suelo yo usar esas opciones de ajustes del foro, yo las suelo aplicar mentalmente, por lo que no estoy muy familiarizado con su funcionamiento.


----------



## BABY (9 Oct 2020)

Ok, Gazprom ADR del XETRA es Gazprom Neft. Entonces ¿la matriz solo puede comprarse en la bolsa de Moscú?. ¿No hay otra manera de comprarla?.


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Ok, Gazprom ADR del XETRA es Gazprom Neft. Entonces ¿la matriz solo puede comprarse en la bolsa de Moscú?. ¿No hay otra manera de comprarla?.



Acciones de Gazprom PAO | Cotización GAZPy - Investing.com

Yo a esta solo la compro a precio tirado porque viene teniendo una tendencia bajista de largo plazo debido a la devaluacion del rublo. para evitar el riesgo moneda puedes comprarla en Moscu y no hacer el cambio de moneda sino tomarlos prestados ( en ib es el 1.5% anual) . Te haces a la idea de que el dividendo es un 1.5% inferior.


----------



## BABY (9 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Acciones de Gazprom PAO | Cotización GAZPy - Investing.com
> 
> Yo a esta solo la compro a precio tirado porque viene teniendo una tendencia bajista de largo plazo debido a la devaluacion del rublo. para evitar el riesgo moneda puedes comprarla en Moscu y no hacer el cambio de moneda sino tomarlos prestados ( en ib es el 1.5% anual) . Te haces a la idea de que el dividendo es un 1.5% inferior.



El riesgo divisa está ahí y hay que tenerlo en muy en cuenta. Mejor actuar con un buen margen de seguridad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Oct 2020)

Estoy casi seguro que cotiza en Alemania la matriz también, pero again, @GOLDGOD puede confirmar (aunque sé que el las lleva en rublos)


----------



## BABY (9 Oct 2020)

Mas claro no se puede explicar, lo complicado es el tinglado de Matrioskas que han montado. En términos prácticos, imagino que si queremos cobrar también los dividendos, lo ideal sería comprar antes en LSE (GAZPq), antes que en XETRA (GAZPy) por el asunto de la doble imposición del mercado alemán. 

De todas formas con los brokers con los que opero, solo tengo disponible GAZPy en XETRA y GZPFY en el mercado OTC americano.


----------



## gordinflas (9 Oct 2020)

En realidad la doble retención te clavan la del país donde está domiciliada la empresa. En Gazprom me han clavado el 15% de Rusia aunque la tenga comprada en Alemania... Lo mismo con Globaltrans, que está domiciliada en Chipre y no me han retenido nada (al menos en origen, aquí Hacienda se lleva su pico).


----------



## BABY (9 Oct 2020)

Por cierto, dividendo en Gazprom de casi el 10% ahora, según Investing, claro, que falla a veces.


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Por cierto, dividendo en Gazprom de casi el 10% ahora, según Investing, claro, que falla a veces.



durante la crisis del 16 creo recordar fue alrededor del 5% , pero al menos los hubo.


----------



## RockLobster (10 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> durante la crisis del 16 creo recordar fue alrededor del 5% , pero al menos los hubo.



Gazprom Pago si 8% hace un par de meses religiosamente.

A precios de Hoy es mas cercano Al 10%, si. 

Pagan anualmente


----------



## dividendista andaluz (10 Oct 2020)

Estoy leyendo un transcrito de la presentacion de globaltrans de septiembre
Edited Transcript of GLTRq.L earnings conference call or presentation 1-Sep-20 11:00am GMT

Hay una parte que dice sobre el dividendo


> So we are paying out RUB 8.3 billion for the first half of the year as we promised. So in accordance with the target that we said before, we say that we think that the company's position is pretty good. And we can also set a target of RUB 5 billion for the second half of this year.



8.3 billones sept 2020, son 46.45rub por accion
5.0 billones abril 2021, son 27.90rub por accion, *un 40% menos *


27.9rub son 0.36usd y la accion esta a 5.8usd, asi que* el yield seria del 6.2% para abril *si no hacen ningun cambio.

En las tablas que tienen la web Dividends sale solo el total y no el desglose, pero mirando los transcritos del año pasado, dieron justo lo que dijeron, no hubo dividendo especial.


Asi que el que compre hoy 6.2% yield abril y si lo mantienen pues 12.4% para 2021.


----------



## Mig29 (10 Oct 2020)

Me interesa, toda información siempre es bienvenida, y la suya siempre es de calidad.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (10 Oct 2020)

Pues parece que los chinos están construyendo una nueva capital: proyecto de *Xiogan* 2000 km2 (como 3 Nueva Yorks), terminada en 2050, inversión de más de 300.000 millones de dolares; a 100 km de Pekín y de Tiajin


----------



## FOMO[r] (11 Oct 2020)

Pacohimbersor dijo:


> Pues parece que los chinos están construyendo una nueva capital: proyecto de *Xiogan* 2000 km2 (como 3 Nueva Yorks), terminada en 2050, inversión de más de 300.000 millones de dolares; a 100 km de Pekín y de Tiajin



Sorprendente el bosque de grúas, sin haber podido procesar toda la información que exponen en vídeo, me ha dado la sensación de que van a tratar de hacer una especie de piloto de URSS 2.0 (de alguna manera hacen referencia a ello en el vídeo), no sé si ha sido porque tengo aquí al lado la ventana un poco abierta o qué, pero en un momento dado mientras veía el video he sentido un ligero escalofrío. No estoy nada puesto en el tema, así es que no sé si los tiros iran realmente por ahí, pero el flash que me ha venido ha sido ese.


----------



## Bobesponjista (11 Oct 2020)

No tengo ni una sola acción española pero estoy pensando en comprar grifols a 18 24 meses vista. Alguien la tiene en cartera?


----------



## Pacohimbersor (11 Oct 2020)

Pues entre lo que comentas de la constructora y la nueva capital en china, lo primero que me ha venido a la mente es que Egipto también empezó a construir una nueva capital... ¿y a qué no adivináis quién puso la pasta?

China, al rescate de la nueva capital de Egipto

China abandona el sueño de megalópolis de Egipto

Así será la nueva capital de Egipto, la ciudad que se está construyendo en medio del desierto







Otro país que quiere construirse una nueva capital: Indonesia
Indonesia comenzará a construir su nueva capital en 2020


----------



## FOMO[r] (11 Oct 2020)

La tenía en una lista de seguimiento junto con algunas otras como esta:

KPa-BM Holdings | SEHK:2663

Mucho más pequeña por capitalización y por alcance, me parece que solo opera China y alredores, además me parece que si bien ambas están dentro del sector de la construcción, no se dedican exactamente a lo mismo, desde luego la acabo de remirar un poco por encima, y me parece que pocos peros, en cuanto a cifras se le pueden poner, pero como no me sentía muy cómodo en cuanto a mi conocimiento sobre el entorno, la dejé ahí aparcada, junto con bastante REIT y construcción de la zona, en la que está todo ciertamente bastante tirado de precio y con números como esos. Al ser tan evidente todo, y desconocer la razón, me pareció que podía haber gato encerrado, y lo dejé, pensando en volver quizá en otro momento.

Como siempre es posible que esté errado, si es así, cualquiera que esté más metido en el tema podrá darse cuenta enseguida.


----------



## MagicTaly (11 Oct 2020)

La he encontrado en Degiro como *CHINA MACHINERY ENGINEERIN-H*. Mil gracias por compartir @GOLDGOD


----------



## tremenk (12 Oct 2020)

Algun chicharro mexicano @gordinflas ?

Creo que si gana biden explotara la bolsa mexicana...


----------



## makaveli_sano (12 Oct 2020)

de los 30.000 que empezaste, ¿Cuánto tienes ahora?

¿Qué broker usas?


----------



## gordinflas (12 Oct 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Algun chicharro mexicano @gordinflas ?
> 
> Creo que si gana biden explotara la bolsa mexicana...



Pues no, lo siento. En general Latinoamérica está cara. Los únicos países en los que he visto cosas atractivas son Brasil y Argentina... Y cualquiera se mete en Argentina. Si por aquí ya hay miedo a la devaluación del rublo...



makaveli_sano dijo:


> de los 30.000 que empezaste, ¿Cuánto tienes ahora?
> 
> ¿Qué broker usas?



Unos 42000 leuros. Revalorización del 40% en unos 6 meses. Las que se han comportado mejor han sido los chicharros americanos (que están casi todas vendidas ya), Pax, Globaltrans y Mongolian. Estas dos últimas son las que llevo más cargadas y las que en realidad han tirado de la cartera. 

De broker uso Degiro. Será un broker regulero pero al menos me deja operar en mercados raros sin meterme sablazos y sin comision de mantenimiento o de custodia o cosas así. Si en algún momento subo de 100000 euros (¡ojalá!) me voy a cambiar a IB.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Oct 2020)

Ya avise que los insiders estaban con el culo a dos manos comprando como no habia visto en ningun valor y que por algo era. Pero ojo , que puede meter una buena correccion en los proximos resultados, porque no nos engañemos , los resultados no justifican tanta subida de momento.

Compraste de la mina mongola cuando estaba barata ? porque esa es otra que puede dar una buena sorpresa, y posiblemente hasta mayor.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Oct 2020)

Pues la minera mongola debido al bloqueo presento resultados semestrales que en realidad fueron de algo menos de 3 meses. Ahora parece que no van a tener bloqueos por un sistema de escolta que estan haciendo a los camiones. Y lo mejor viene ahora, el año que viene segun parece estara lista una linea ferrea para llevar el carbon a China a precios mas competitivos que mediante una flota de de camiones a como estaban haciendo hasta ahora y que por supuesto mediante barco como el que viene de Australia , lo que echara a Australia de escena. Osea que Mongolia podria convertirse en el unico proveedor de coke de China.
Las relaciones entre Australia y China algunas veces han sido tirantes y China ha vetado las importaciones de Carbon australiano pero el negocio es el negocio y al final como era tirar piedras a su tejado ,quedaba en nada.
A eso le unes de que se esta haciendo un plan de infraestructuras interno que mantendra alto el consumo de acero.

Opinion: China's reported ban on Australian coal escalates dispute beyond mere nuisance: Russell - ET EnergyWorld

Coking coal's rail ticket to hit Panamax demand post 2025 | Hellenic Shipping News Worldwide

Ahora ARLP es la que veo la mas kamikace de la cartera, como gane Biden se va al guano. Iba a hacerle una entrada a 2.65 pero le veo un futuro poco halagueño.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Pues la minera mongola debido al bloqueo presento resultados semestrales que en realidad fueron de algo menos de 3 meses. Ahora parece que no van a tener bloqueos por un sistema de escolta que estan haciendo a los camiones. Y lo mejor viene ahora, el año que viene segun parece estara lista una linea ferrea para llevar el carbon a China a precios mas competitivos que mediante una flota de de camiones a como estaban haciendo hasta ahora y que por supuesto mediante barco como el que viene de Australia , lo que echara a Australia de escena. Osea que Mongolia podria convertirse en el unico proveedor de coke de China.
> Las relaciones entre Australia y China algunas veces han sido tirantes y China ha vetado las importaciones de Carbon australiano pero el negocio es el negocio y al final como era tirar piedras a su tejado ,quedaba en nada.
> A eso le unes de que se esta haciendo un plan de infraestructuras interno que mantendra alto el consumo de acero.
> 
> ...




Donde has leído lo de la línea de tren? Lo último que yo he leído es que esa línea dependía de la IPO de la.minera estatal, que en este caso saca carbón normal, no de Coke (así que no es competencia para.mongolian). Con el dinero de la IPO se iba a pagar el tren, pero la IPO se canceló.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Donde has leído lo de la línea de tren? Lo último que yo he leído es que esa línea dependía de la IPO de la.minera estatal, que en este caso saca carbón normal, no de Coke (así que no es competencia para.mongolian). Con el dinero de la IPO se iba a pagar el tren, pero la IPO se canceló.



Lee el segundo link.
Segun dicen se esta financiando por las mineras. Ahi habla de 50km ya terminados .

Mongolia says international IPO for coal mine no longer needed
Mongolia to challenge Australia on coking coal exports - News.MN

coke de Tavan Tolgoi que es donde esta MMC

Mongolia quickens building on rail links for coal exports | Mysteel Global
https://www.railjournal.com/freight/first-50km-of-414km-mongolian-freight-line-completed/


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Lee el segundo link.
> Segun dicen se esta financiando por las mineras. Ahi habla de 50km ya terminados .
> 
> Mongolia says international IPO for coal mine no longer needed
> ...



Pues muy muy interesante esto. Y le aumenta el upside muy mucho a Mongolian en mi opinión


----------



## FOMO[r] (14 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ahora ARLP es la que veo la mas kamikace de la cartera, como gane Biden se va al guano. Iba a hacerle una entrada a 2.65 pero le veo un futuro poco halagueño.



Yo con ARLP tengo pensado hacer algo así como ponerle una orden, un 3 un 5 o un 7% por encima del cierre del día de las selecciones, y ver que pasa.


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Oct 2020)

Es que esto no es propio de este siglo.





Parece que ha gustado la noticia , hoy subidon y con volumen.
Menos mal que como esto ya lo sabia hace tiempo cargue en la ultima bajada .

La linea ferrea dice que tendra capacidad para exportar 30MT que es todo el coke que exporta China de Tavan Tolgoi , si exportara tambien la cuota austsaliana , imagino que tiraran de eso de que donde caben 1 caben 2 o seguiran tirando de comboys de camiones


----------



## MagicTaly (14 Oct 2020)

JUAS, esta imagen describe la puta locura y lo barato que tiene que salir sacar Carbón de allí para que eso cunda... Van escoltados con coches con metralleta o qué? jaja


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Oct 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> JUAS, esta imagen describe la puta locura y lo barato que tiene que salir sacar Carbón de allí para que eso cunda... Van escoltados con coches con metralleta o qué? jaja



LA escolta es en el lado chino pero para cumplir protocolos sanitarios . No creo que haya nadie interesado en asaltar un comboy de camiones de carbón. Jiji


----------



## RockLobster (14 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> LA escolta es el lado chino pero para cumplir protocolos sanitarios . No creo que haya nadie interesado en asaltar un comboy de camiones de carbón. Jiji



Si acaso se tienen que defender otros de Los Mongoles, no al reves


----------



## SargentoHighway (14 Oct 2020)

Lo de la línea férrea lo había leido en algún foro que llevan años detrás de ello. Me nutre que lo vayan a sacar a corto plazo.


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Oct 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Lo de la línea férrea lo había leido en algún foro que llevan años detrás de ello. Me nutre que lo vayan a sacar a corto plazo.



Imaginate a mi que cuando lo lei compre 300k acciones a 0.34


----------



## SargentoHighway (15 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Imaginate a mi que cuando lo lei compre 300k acciones a 0.34



La virgen!! Yo si vuelve a esos niveles cargo un poco más pero no me puedo permitir meter más de 3-4k en una sola acción porque sería un % demasiado algo en mi humilde cartera.


----------



## gordinflas (15 Oct 2020)

¡¡Pues por fin!! Ya puedo poner el nombre de la empresa esa subprime. Se llama *Morses Club*. Ticker MCL en Londres. Poco más puedo decir de ella aparte de lo que ya dije hace unos días:



gordinflas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 453690
> 
> Pues lo prometido (esta vez, al menos) es deuda. Los números de la microcap inglesa esa de préstamos subprime que espero poder comprar el lunes. No os fijeis en el balance, la web de donde saco esto se hace un lío con los balances de las financieras. Aparte del valor contable todo lo demás es mentira.
> 
> ...



Sobre el negocio, presta dinero a clientes de mierda a unos intereses altísimos. Préstamos subprime los llaman. Yo prefiero llamarlo usura.

He entrado a 37,30 peniques con los 2000 pavos a los que entro a todo.

Luego actualizo el mensaje principal, que desde Finvolution que lo tengo abandonado...


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Oct 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¡¡Pues por fin!! Ya puedo poner el nombre de la empresa esa subprime. Se llama *Morses Club*. Ticker MCL en Londres. Poco más puedo decir de ella aparte de lo que ya dije hace unos días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La grafica me encanta pero ahora tiene una tendencia bajista del copon. Voy a poner orden a 35 para un paquetillo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Oct 2020)

Morses nos va a hacer ricos a todos     

Que sepáis que ha sido mi primera entrada, así que ya no estoy al 100% de liquidez jajaja


----------



## BABY (15 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> La grafica me encanta pero ahora tiene una tendencia bajista del copon. Voy a poner orden a 35 para un paquetillo.




Si vas a entrar, hazlo ya, que ahora es cuando entran los fondos Value.... 

Avisado quedas, no seas rata por 2 peniques!


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Morses nos va a hacer ricos a todos
> 
> Que sepáis que ha sido mi primera entrada, así que ya no estoy al 100% de liquidez jajaja



Hay que tirarse a comprar esta con el culo a dos manos ,que para que tu te hayas metido en faena ya...
La verdad es que los numeros y la grafica me encantan. Sobre todo la grafica , crecimiento sostenido sin vaivenes como los chicharros.


----------



## BABY (15 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Morses nos va a hacer ricos a todos
> 
> Que sepáis que ha sido mi primera entrada, así que ya no estoy al 100% de liquidez jajaja



Llevas con el cuchillo entre los dientes desde Marzo....aquí hay tomate.


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Oct 2020)

Hay muy bajo volumen y no entran las ordenes. Quizas haya que hacerles una oferta que no puedan rechazar.




BABY dijo:


> Si vas a entrar, hazlo ya, que ahora es cuando entran los fondos Value....
> 
> Avisado quedas, no seas rata por 2 peniques!



Pues lo van a tener joio con los volumenes que se maneja.




arriba/abajo dijo:


> Morses nos va a hacer ricos a todos
> 
> Que sepáis que ha sido mi primera entrada, así que ya no estoy al 100% de liquidez jajaja



La cotizacion me aparece muerta, es festivo hoy por alli ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Hay muy bajo volumen y no entran las ordenes. Quizas haya que hacerles una oferta que no puedan rechazar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, no es festivo. Pero esta acción es un poco errática con los volumenes. Por ejemplo ayer, que es cuando entré yo, movió más pasta que los cinco/seis días anteriores juntos. Hoy ha vuelto a mover muy poco. Es un poco cabrona en ese sentido.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Hay que tirarse de comprar esta con el culo a dos manos que para tu te hayas metido en faena ya...
> La verdad es que los numeros y la grafica me encantan. Sobre todo la grafica , crecimiento sostenido sin vaivenes como los chicharros.



Estos tíos son muy buenos en lo suyo, pero no se han conformado y están trabajando en dar préstamos online. Tenéis que daros cuenta que lo de ir casa por casa se les da de lujo....pero eso es muy difícil de escalar, porque necesitas conocer la zona, la gente etc. Sin embargo dar préstamos online es lo contrario. Lo montas y cubres todo el país.

Me gusta que está transición la están haciendo poco a poco, pillando el dinero que ganan de la parte que controlan, y metiendo poco a poco en montar la web y demás. Fueron muy muy prudentes con el bicho, dejando de dar nuevos créditos a no clientes. Por el lado de morosidad no van a tener problema.

Y por último, y es uno de los principales motivos por los que me gusta el sector subprime en UK, aquí hay paguitas si no trabajas, y con esas paguitas se pagan estos pequeños préstamos. Por tanto un aumento del paro preocupa al Lloyds de turno que presto 30 mil euros a John para un coches pero no preocupa a morses con sus pacoprestamos de 700 libras.


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Oct 2020)

ya me ha entrado , Ib no me daba informacion actualizada ni sobre los volumenes ni sobre el precio real de negociacion. Puse una orden de compra pequeña y fui subiendo el precio hasta que me entro a 37.4
Por cierto que da un poco de mal rollo esta accion.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Oct 2020)

Pues quizás te sorprenda que tienen una relación muy buena con el regulador britanico. No tanto como SUS, que son poco más que su ojito derecho, pero de entre las empresas parecidas a Morses, son los más legales con los clientes y tienen los niveles de satisfacción de clientes más altos (sobre un 97%)


----------



## Malus (15 Oct 2020)

A mi me pilla sin liquidez...caguen...


----------



## tremenk (15 Oct 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¡¡Pues por fin!! Ya puedo poner el nombre de la empresa esa subprime. Se llama *Morses Club*. Ticker MCL en Londres. Poco más puedo decir de ella aparte de lo que ya dije hace unos días:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que corazón y huevos tio ... con la de impagos que se aproximan....pero bueno quien no arriesga no gana.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Oct 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Que corazón y huevos tio ... con la de impagos que se aproximan....pero bueno quien no arriesga no gana.



Hay estudios que dicen que precisamente cuando vienen crisis gordas, donde se multiplican los impagos es en la gente normal ("prime") y que la.variacion en la.gente subprime es mucho menor, a veces incluso mínima.


No sé si os dais cuenta de que hablamos de préstamos de 500 eurillos y cosas así. Tú crees que un aumento del paro repercute más en gente que ya de por si está en el paro o cobrando benefits, o en el que se compró un coche nuevo por 20 mil pavos a crédito y se ve sin trabajo de un día para otro?


----------



## BABY (15 Oct 2020)

Exacto, la gente que pide estos préstamos vive siempre en crisis. Los necesita para cambiar un frigorífico, para comprar unos zapatos que se les han roto al niño o para arreglar el coche con el que trabajan. Es duro pero es así. Como los bancos tradicionales no les abren ni la puerta, aquí están estos tíos de Morses para prestarles pasta.


----------



## tremenk (15 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hay estudios que dicen que precisamente cuando vienen crisis gordas, donde se multiplican los impagos es en la gente normal ("prime") y que la.variacion en la.gente subprime es mucho menor, a veces incluso mínima.
> 
> 
> No sé si os dais cuenta de que hablamos de préstamos de 500 eurillos y cosas así. Tú crees que un aumento del paro repercute más en gente que ya de por si está en el paro o cobrando benefits, o en el que se compró un coche nuevo por 20 mil pavos a crédito y se ve sin trabajo de un día para otro?



Tengo uno de mis mejores amigos que tiene bastante pasta en Mintos y desde hace 2 meses dice que le están lloviendo impagos de credito. Y son micro-prestamos a particulares, creditos de coches y deuda empresarial. Y no prestaba precisamente a paises de mierda si no del primer mundo. Utiliza Mintos desde hace tiempo ya y es la primera vez que tiene tantos impagos y eso que te garantizan el retorno...

pd: seguro que vas ha algún foro de mintos y lo veras.


----------



## BABY (15 Oct 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Tengo uno de mis mejores amigos que tiene bastante pasta en Mintos y desde hace 2 meses dice que le están lloviendo impagos de credito. Y son micro-prestamos a particulares, creditos de coches y deuda empresarial. Y no prestaba precisamente a paises de mierda si no del primer mundo. Utiliza Mintos desde hace tiempo ya y es la primera vez que tiene tantos impagos y eso que te garantizan el retorno...
> 
> pd: seguro que vas ha algún foro de mintos y lo veras.



Es que Mintos es otra cosa. No tiene demasiado que ver, excepto en que prestan dinero. Mintos es una plataforma de Crowdlending y estos de Morses una financiera que prestan 200£ y tú les devuelves 10£ por semana durante 34 semanas por lo que tienes que devolver 340£ (ejemplo real de la web) con lo que la tasa de interés es pecaminosa, entre otras cosas, para cubrir los muchos impagos que tendrán (ten en cuenta que el segmento de población al que se dirigen estos préstamos siempre vive en crisis y por desgracia va a hacerse más amplio). Mintos es donde vas cuando en el banco te han dicho que no, Morses es para gente a la que no dejan entrar en el banco.

Pero que es una inversión con riesgo, sin duda. Pero no tan kamikaze como muy bien el título del hilo indica.


----------



## tremenk (15 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Es que Mintos es otra cosa. No tiene demasiado que ver, excepto en que prestan dinero. Mintos es una plataforma de Crowdlending y estos de Morses una financiera que prestan 200£ y tú les devuelves 10£ por semana durante 34 semanas por lo que tienes que devolver 340£ (ejemplo real de la web) con lo que la tasa de interés es pecaminosa, entre otras cosas, para cubrir los muchos impagos que tendrán (ten en cuenta que el segmento de población al que se dirigen estos préstamos siempre vive en crisis y por desgracia va a hacerse más amplio). Mintos es donde vas cuando en el banco te han dicho que no, Morses es para gente a la que no dejan entrar en el banco.
> 
> Pero que es una inversión con riesgo, sin duda. Pero no tan kamikaze como muy bien el título del hilo indica.



Pero la raíz del negocio es el mismo prestar dinero a X persona y esa X persona tiene que devolverlo. Y si en mintos también se aceptan micro-créditos de 200 euros/libras y retornos cómodos.

Y si hay impagos de micro créditos en mintos debe haber impagos en las demás empresas prestamistas...

Por eso en el grafico de la prestamista hace lo mismo que el Stoxx 600 Banks...







Pero repito que si, que puede ser que tenga cubierto de alguna forma su riesgo y en los próximos trimestres enseñe unos espléndidos resultados y se dispare como un cohete ... pero es una empresa digna de una cartera kamikaze... jajaja

pd: por cierto @gordinflas miro tus chicharros en investing y tienes un sequito de fans ajjajaja


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Es que Mintos es otra cosa. No tiene demasiado que ver, excepto en que prestan dinero. Mintos es una plataforma de Crowdlending y estos de Morses una financiera que prestan 200£ y tú les devuelves 10£ por semana durante 34 semanas por lo que tienes que devolver 340£ (ejemplo real de la web) con lo que la tasa de interés es pecaminosa, entre otras cosas, para cubrir los muchos impagos que tendrán (ten en cuenta que el segmento de población al que se dirigen estos préstamos siempre vive en crisis y por desgracia va a hacerse más amplio). Mintos es donde vas cuando en el banco te han dicho que no, Morses es para gente a la que no dejan entrar en el banco.
> 
> Pero que es una inversión con riesgo, sin duda. Pero no tan kamikaze como muy bien el título del hilo indica.




Ole. No podrías haberlo descrito mejor. Yo no digo que no vayan a tener mora, digo que en una situación de crisis se ven menos afectados que los bancos normales, en relación a su morosidad y el diferencial de riesgo que meten en sus préstamos. Además fíjate en la importancia de la duración de los créditos. Tienes un crédito de coche a seis años o una hipoteca a 30, te sube la.moroaidad, y la capacidad del banco de pasarlo de forma rápida al precio de tus productos es casi nula (por la larga duración de estos).

Sin embargoo si prestas pasta a 3, 6 o 9 meses y te sube la mora de forma importante y todo empeora mucho, tienes capacidad para adaptar el precio de los créditos de forma muy muy rápida (un par de puntos más de interés y amortiguas parte de esa mora)


----------



## ccc (15 Oct 2020)

@arriba/abajo siempre dices que estas al 100% de liquidez y esperando al momento oportuno para comenzar a invertir; yo estoy en las mismas, creo que el timing es importante, pero p.ej. ya la semana pasada SHELL estaba en precios que me habia marcado para la entrada.

Yo hago las siguientes consideraciones:

- La bolsa en general esta cara; mucho dinero inyectado de la reserva federal ha fluido a la bolsa.
- En mi opinion se han generado burbujas increibles, p.ej. Tesla (ya se que te gusta, pero para mi su cotizacion actual no se ajusta a sus fundam.)
- Por lo que he podido constatar el dinero fluye dentro la bolsa: En algun momento que ha parecido que lo de COVID era algo del pasado, las empresas "ciclicas" han subido; cuando se ha dado el caso contrario, el dinero se vuelto a refugiar a valores "seguros" (p.ej. Google); por supuesto dichos movimientos son suaves, pero apreciables.

En mi opinion, en los proximos meses (6 meses) vamos a ver:

- La situacion del COVID se agrava (en Alemania la cosa se esta poniendo bastante, pero que bastante mas dificil que el anyo pasado).
- Determinadas empresas no van a poder realizar mucha mas ingenieria creativa; otras deberian reforzar/consolidar sus perdidas (p.ej. Renault), por lo que sectores relacionados pueden verse afectados (a la baja, of course)
- Van a producirse ampliaciones de capital, por lo que la confianza en determinados sectores va a ser minima (quien conyo va a meter pasta a dia de hoy en un banco? O en una aerolinia? Hace 6 meses habia mucha gente que decia lo contrario) 
- ...

Pero por lo dicho anteriormente, el dinero no va a salir de la bolsa, sino que se produciran movimientos de cartera, por lo que en mi opinion, podemos tener todavia movimientos hacia las empresas "seguras".

De esta forma, todavia no tengo claro, si mi primera oleada de inversion (SHELL, BAYER, TEF, GAZPROM,...) se producira por mis puntos de entrada marcados o esperar para ver si se da la situacion economica anteriormente planteada. 


Y aqui viene mi pregunta: "A que estas esperando @arriba/abajo? Y que estrategia tienes pensada (lineas generales)?


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Oct 2020)

Malus dijo:


> A mi me pilla sin liquidez...caguen...



Pideles un prestamo, diles que es para comprarles acciones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Oct 2020)

ccc dijo:


> @arriba/abajo siempre dices que estas al 100% de liquidez y esperando al momento oportuno para comenzar a invertir; yo estoy en las mismas, creo que el timing es importante, pero p.ej. ya la semana pasada SHELL estaba en precios que me habia marcado para la entrada.
> 
> Yo hago las siguientes consideraciones:
> 
> ...




Bueno como se que el gordi es un buenazo, se que no le va a importar que tenga mi minuto de gloria en su hilo (se lo pagare con mas ideas como morses jajaja).

Efectivamente, he estado en liquidez hasta ayer porque veia una clara descorrelacion entre la bolsa y la economia real de las empresas. Sin embargo estos meses me han ensenado que esa frase de que puedes estar equivocado mas tiempo del que te dura la pasta invertida en bolsa es totalmente cierta. Por suerte con muchas emoresas me he equivocado quedandome fuera. Coste de oportunidad, pero no de capital. Mucho mejor asi que al contrario.

Por ello me he planteado la siguiente tactica:

1. Para mis posiciones principales a futuro, entrar con la mitad de carga en estas fechas, siempre y cuando este a precios atractivos. Morses por ejemplo es una de esas posiciones principales, por tanto entre con media carga.

2. Hay algunas que me parecen una locura de buenas, tipo Mongolian, y estas, dentro de que el mercado tiene que bajar mas en mi opinion, estan tan castigadas, que perfectamente podrian descorrelacionarse del mercado, al menos hasta cierto punto. Por tanto hay cosas como Mongolian o Global donde creo que a dia de hoy es mas riesgo esperar mucho mas, ya que hay mas opcion de que suban mucho, a que bajen mucho mas en este punto.

3. Mi idea con las segundas cargas es que si el mercado baja a lo bestia como en marzo (cosa que por macro DEBERIA pasar) pues asi con las segundas cargas puedo cargar muy abajo y tener un precio medio muy bueno. Si eso no se da, pues bueno, si va para arriba, al menos estoy invertido, aunque no sea tanto como me gustaria.

Despues de todo este rollo te contesto, a que espero? pues a que muchas de las empresas que sigo se pongan en niveles atrativos (por ejemplo globaltrans o gazprom estan a un 5% o menos del precio al que quiero entrar) e ir entrando poco a poco....siempre teniendo mucha liquidez por si, como espero/deseo, el mercado se va al infierno a 3 meses vista, probablemente cuando nos encierren a todos otra vez en casi todos lados.

Espero que mi respuesta te ayude.

Un saludo


----------



## ccc (15 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno como se que el gordi es un buenazo, se que no le va a importar que tenga mi minuto de gloria en su hilo (se lo pagare con mas ideas como morses jajaja).
> 
> Efectivamente, he estado en liquidez hasta ayer porque veia una clara descorrelacion entre la bolsa y la economia real de las empresas. Sin embargo estos meses me han ensenado que esa frase de que puedes estar equivocado mas tiempo del que te dura la pasta invertida en bolsa es totalmente cierta. Por suerte con muchas emoresas me he equivocado quedandome fuera. Coste de oportunidad, pero no de capital. Mucho mejor asi que al contrario.
> 
> ...



Gracias por la respuesta: en el fondo me estas contestando claramente que lo haces por puntos de entrada previamente seleccionados; otra cosa es que la situacion actual o futura prevista sean tb una variable a tener en cuenta en este calculo (que la cantidad iba a ser progresiva y tb condicionada a la evolucion de los valores se daba por supuesto  )


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Oct 2020)

Mañana vencimientos , asi que ojito . Puede haber manipulaciones y/o oportunidades de compra mañana y la semana proxima.
A las 12 opciones del Eurostoxx , a las 13:05 del dax y antes de apertura en USA que es donde viene cargado para ser mensual.


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Morses nos va a hacer ricos a todos
> 
> Que sepáis que ha sido mi primera entrada, así que ya no estoy al 100% de liquidez jajaja



Ya le estamos subiendo el precio , es lo que tiene estas empresas de poca capitalizacion y volumenes de negociacion. 
Lo unico que no me gusta tanto como para enarmorarme como lo hice de signet ,es que no veo negociacion en septiembre por los insiders y en agosto el balance fue vendedor por estos .

Que por cierto en Signet se empiezan a ver ventas de insiders , aunque poca cosa de momento , pero es que antes no habia mas que compra, compra y compra. Yo creo que les voy a dar boleto , de momento a la mitad, porque creo que ya esta sobrevalorada para la situacion actual y hay otras con mas recorrido de ganancia. Si luego baja la vuelvo a comprar.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (16 Oct 2020)

Kawasaki en mínimos históricos desde 2003.

Acciones de Kawasaki Heavy Industries ADR | Cotización KWHIY - Investing.com


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Oct 2020)

Si, estoy preparado. Cárpatos aviso de movimientos fuertes de las manos fuertes en o tras vencimientos.pero decía que podía ser mov fuerte hacia arriba o hacia abajo

Los grandes especuladores cambian de dirección de manera espectacular
Ojo al giro radical al alza en los futuros del nasdaq de grandes especuladores

La bajada me la espero para fin de mes por rebalanceos y resultados de q3.


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Oct 2020)

Estoy verificando que Erns&Young no sea el auditor de ninguna de mis acciones , parece que a el acuden las empresas derroidas y fraudulentas. Os recomiendo hagais lo mismo , y si este es el auditor y ademas encontrais noticias chungas/sospechas , boleto.

Why Is Ernst And Young The Auditor At So Many Companies That Have Recently Imploded


----------



## BABY (17 Oct 2020)

tremenk dijo:


> Pero la raíz del negocio es el mismo prestar dinero a X persona y esa X persona tiene que devolverlo. Y si en mintos también se aceptan micro-créditos de 200 euros/libras y retornos cómodos.
> 
> Y si hay impagos de micro créditos en mintos debe haber impagos en las demás empresas prestamistas...
> 
> ...



Me parecen muy pertinentes tus argumentos, pero lo que más me preocupa Morses es la regulación. Puede verse afectada por cambios en la misma. Bien es verdad que su mercado es UK donde el capitalismo está más asentado y las regulaciones no son tan rígidas como en la UE y en especial en España (recordad las sentencias contra las entidades emisoras de tarjetas Revolving, con intereses de risa al lado de estos tíos de Morses).


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Me parecen muy pertinentes tus argumentos, pero lo que más me preocupa Morses es la regulación. Puede verse afectada por cambios en la misma. Bien es verdad que su mercado es UK donde el capitalismo está más asentado y las regulaciones no son tan rígidas como en la UE y en especial en España (recordad las sentencias contra las entidades emisoras de tarjetas Revolving, con intereses de risa al lado de estos tíos de Morses).



Yo hoy tambien estaba pensando lo mismo, algo asi ha pasado en China , donde se ha marcado un tope maximo al interes de los prestamos . Quizas en casos como Morses donde al ser los prestamos de bajos importes no se considere que puedan producir situaciones de desamparo ni un gran perjuicio social a pesar de los altos intereses . De hecho , si no fuera por ellos , a donde recurriria esa gente a los que el banco les cierra las puertas ? al robo ? a prestamistas que te rompen las piernas ? , quizas se les considere como el mal menor . Por cierto que me ha sorprendido ver el alto indice de satisfaccion .


----------



## BABY (17 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo hoy tambien estaba pensando lo mismo, algo asi ha pasado en China , donde se ha marcado un tope maximo al interes de los prestamos . Quizas en casos como Morses donde al ser los prestamos de bajos importes no se considere que puedan producir situaciones de desamparo ni un gran perjuicio social a pesar de los altos intereses . De hecho , si no fuera por ellos , a donde recurriria esa gente a los que el banco les cierra las puertas ? al robo ? a prestamistas que te rompen las piernas ? , quizas se les considere como el mal menor . Por cierto que me ha sorprendido ver el alto indice de satisfaccion .



El último informe es del año pasado, donde se tiene también presente el riesgo regulatorio. Habrá que estar pendiente de los resultados de este año, que parece que salen este mes. Como se parezcan a los de 2019 o incluso a los de 2018, aquí hay un buen activo para mantener años cobrando un buen dividendo (no sé si este año será del 20% con los precios actuales, veremos a ver).


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Me parecen muy pertinentes tus argumentos, pero lo que más me preocupa Morses es la regulación. Puede verse afectada por cambios en la misma. Bien es verdad que su mercado es UK donde el capitalismo está más asentado y las regulaciones no son tan rígidas como en la UE y en especial en España (recordad las sentencias contra las entidades emisoras de tarjetas Revolving, con intereses de risa al lado de estos tíos de Morses).



En realidad esto no es exactamente así. El regulador financiero británico es.mil veces mejor que el español y que casi cualquiera en Europa, y además infinitamente más estricto. Lamdifwrencia es que quizás no tenemos cultura de empresas.tipo morses en España, cuando en UK están implantadas desde hace décadas y se considera que tienen una función en la sociedad (si a esa gente no le prestan ellos dinero, tienes que recurrir al típico matón que te parte las piernas si no pagas).

Es.mas,.muchos competidores de Morses están bien jodidos precisamente porque el regulador los ha follado.

Hasta donde yo se.la relación de morses con el regulador es bastante buena, y. Por ejemplo con SUS, otra que seguimos todos aquí, las relaciones son inmejorables, básicamente son la niña bonita del regulador britanico (la FCA)


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo hoy tambien estaba pensando lo mismo, algo asi ha pasado en China , donde se ha marcado un tope maximo al interes de los prestamos . Quizas en casos como Morses donde al ser los prestamos de bajos importes no se considere que puedan producir situaciones de desamparo ni un gran perjuicio social a pesar de los altos intereses . De hecho , si no fuera por ellos , a donde recurriria esa gente a los que el banco les cierra las puertas ? al robo ? a prestamistas que te rompen las piernas ? , quizas se les considere como el mal menor . Por cierto que me ha sorprendido ver el alto indice de satisfaccion .




Veo que he dicho algo muy parecido a ti antes de leerte.

El regulador ya ha revisado estás empresas hace 2/3 años. Es más, eso hizo que muchos competidores directamente se salieran del negocio porque el regulador puso muchísimas.kultas, puso un límite al.interes y obligo a devolver mucho dinero a clientes de hace años. Algunos competidores siguen pagando a día de hoy algunos de esos costes regulatorios, y Morses está limpia de polvo y paja.


----------



## gordinflas (18 Oct 2020)

Bueno, pues aprovechando que alguien me ha preguntado por privado sobre la metodología de inversión de la cartera y como no es la primera vez que me lo dicen, voy a copiar-pegar lo que le he escrito por si ayuda a alguien. Es muy tocho, perdón por adelantado:

Mi forma de invertir a medio plazo no es tan distinta a como invierto a largo plazo. En los dos sitios busco empresas baratas y de calidad. A largo plazo priorizo la calidad aunque no sea tan barata, a medio plazo priorizo que sea barato aunque no tenga tanta calidad. A largo plazo tengo una lista de empresas en las que tengo confianza absoluta y de vez en cuando, cuando me acuerdo, meto algo en las que creo que están más baratas.

A medio plazo uso screeners. Mi preferido es Stockopedia, es de pago puedes ir encadenando versiones de prueba y te acaba saliendo gratis. Si es demasiado complejo también puedes usar el screener del Financial Times, es el mejor dentro de los gratis. Investing tampoco está mal, pero a veces le fallan los datos.

Suelo buscar cosas MUY baratas (PER por debajo de 5, precio / valor contable por debajo de 1), con poca deuda, que crezcan a medio plazo (o al menos que no estén en decadencia), que no amplíen capital y que repartan dividendo / recompren acciones. Eso descarta la mayoría de problemas que pueda tener una empresa relacionados con temas contables. Luego hay que ir a mirar las contabilidades de los últimos 5 años, puede que incluso 10. Hay que saber interpretarlas, de eso no te escapas. Pasar del tema es el gran error de la mayoría de inversores. No es necesario tener un nivel alto, con que sepas lo básico te sobra.

A partir de ahí todo es cualitativo. Hay que ir a mirar presentaciones / informes / conferencias, a entender lo que hace la empresa. En algunos casos es muy simple, en otros no tanto. Es fácil entender el negocio de Fly Leasing, es alquilar aviones a aerolíneas e ya. Lo mismo con MHP, son granjas de pollos y campos de trigo. No es tan fácil entender lo que hace... yo que sé, Indra o Google. Si es muy complejo prefiero dejarlo pasar, que esto al final es un hobby y lo hago para entretenerme (si quisiera ser práctico lo metería todo en índices). 

No tengo prejuicios y me gusta buscar en sitios en los que me sea fácil dar una explicaciones a los precios que me encuentro. Por eso me meto en empresas raras y chicharros de todo tipo, porque es fácil ver donde están los problemas. Entiendo por qué una mina de carbón o una empresa rusa / china puede estar tirada de precio. A nadie le gusta meter su dinero en negocios moribundos o en pozos de corrupción. Y seguramente la mayoría de empresas de carbón y la mayoría de empresas rusas / chinas son malas inversiones por esos motivos, pero de vez en cuando se pueden encontrar joyas entre la mierda. De ahí la importancia de dedicarle tiempo a lo cualitativo.

A la mínima que hay algo que no me cuadra descarto sin pensarlo dos veces. Incluso después de haber comprado lo liquido al instante, aunque salga con pérdidas. arriba/abajo comentó hace unos meses en el hilo el caso de Inter Rao Lietuva, una empresa que parecía un 10/10 sobre el papel y que al final estaba barata por temas geopolíticos imposibles de solucionar. Cuando él lo descubrió y lo puso en el hilo vendí al momento. Lo mismo con Porsche, que yo pensaba que la estructura accionarial era una cosa y al final era otra. Me gusta dormir tranquilamente por las noches, no voy a perder horas de sueño por dinero.

Y a partir de ahí esperar hasta que sea hora de vender. Vendo cuando encuentro algo que me llama la atención y que creo que tiene más potencial que alguna empresa que ya tengo en cartera (que es la que acabo vendiendo para conseguir la liquidez). Al menos esa es la idea sobre el papel. En realidad no sé vender, esa es mi parte más floja. Me cuesta muchísimo vender en pérdidas y me queman las acciones en las manos cuando llevo ganancias.

Ah bueno, y no uso análisis técnico. Nunca me ha gustado. En muchos chicharros de los que me meto tampoco vale la pena, mueven tan poco volumen que se disparan / hunden cuando pongo que los he comprado / vendido en el hilo (p.e. SUS o Mongolian). Y eso que en el foro solo somos cuatro pringaos moviendo cantidades de risa.


----------



## gordinflas (19 Oct 2020)

Mensaje principal actualizado con todo el follón del último mes y medio.

Por cierto, Tatneft (una petrolera rusa grandecita y con unos números impecables) se está poniendo a precios de marzo. Ahora debe andar alrededor de los 420 rublos. Eso sin contar la devaluación del rublo. Debe andar alrededor de PER 4 y divi del 15%, todo eso creciendo al 20% anual, con márgenes del 30% y sin deuda. Si baja de 400 quizá vendo ARLP y Taihei para meter esta. Me va a joder vender ARLP en pérdidas teniendo en cuenta el potencial que tiene... pero igualmente Degiro me obliga a venderla antes de diciembre, así que eso. Mala suerte.

Viendo mi cartera cualquiera diría que soy un agente del KGB o del PCCh...


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Oct 2020)

Tremenda puta joya Tatneft. Yo no quiero meter en oil (solo me interesaba RRE que me la soplo un forero que no se prodiga mucho escribiendo...) Pero es que joder, Tatneft es una putísima joya, da pena dejarla aparcada, además que se está poniendo a precio de derribo (estos cabrones ganan pasta con el barril a 10 dolares, no son una mierda de Repsol de turno)


----------



## tramperoloco (19 Oct 2020)

A Tafneft ya le tenia una orden de entrada a 380 , esta me gusta mas que Gazprom , pero si la segunda se pone a 3.3 le hare una entrada por diversificar.
Merlin rompio su minimo en 6.5 y va en caida libre , lleva tiempo que no tiene fuerza ni para rebotar , normal , las manos fuertes pasan del ibex . Yo le voy a hacer la primera entrada a 5.7 - 6 .
ARLP tambien va cuesta abajo, pero como gane Biden no se el futuro que pueda tener. Le puse una mini orden a 2.65 pero creo que se la voy a bajar a 2.5, creo que seria mi apuesta mas kamikace.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> A Tafneft ya le tenia una orden de entrada a 380 , esta me gusta mas que Gazprom , pero si la segunda se pone a 3.3 le hare una entrada por diversificar.
> Merlin rompio su minimo en 6.5 y va en caida libre , lleva tiempo que no tiene fuerza ni para rebotar , normal , las manos fuertes pasan del ibex . Yo le voy a hacer la primera entrada a 5.7 - 6 .
> ARLP tambien va cuesta abajo, pero como gane Biden no se el futuro que pueda tener. Le puse una mini orden a 2.65 pero creo que se la voy a bajar a 2.5, creo que seria mi apuesta mas kamikace.




Yo en Gazprom entro seguro, en tatneft probablemente si sigue bajando sin parar, aunque la espero algo más abajo y sería para tenerla 2/3 años en cartera, cuando casi todas las demás las cuento tener a un plazo de 5/10 años.

ARLP depende del tema elecciones, es una putada porque claro la cosa no está clara respecto a quién va a ganar (yo ahora pienso que Trump tiene más opciones).

Y Merlín me encanta, pero había encontrado una japo que le daba mil vueltas. Si que es verdad que la japo está bastante cara, así que si la japo no corrije y Merlín sigue bajando fuerte, estaría abierto a considerarlo. El CEO de Merlín es un auténtico máquina, pocos ejecutivos tan buenos hay en España. Mínimo a 5 o menos la espero, eso sí


----------



## tramperoloco (19 Oct 2020)

Dado que los resultados del q3 son en noviembre, que es esto ?
MHPC


21
OCTPre-close trading update for Q3 and 9M 2020RESULTS

MHP - Investor Relations - Financial Calendar

Y Good news de nuestra mina mongola.
https://www.mmc.mn/uploads/e_00975ann-20201019(20201016_1843).pdf
8% mas de ventas en el q3 comparado con el año pasado , aunque menos produccion , imagino por problemas derivados de la pandemia o porque al no haber podido exportar gran parte de la produccion del q2 tendrian excedentes y en este habran limitado la produccion.


----------



## gordinflas (19 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Dado que los resultados del q3 son en noviembre, que es esto ?
> MHPC
> 
> 
> ...



Tiene pinta de que serán los resultados sin auditar. En abril hicieron algo parecido, primero sacaron los resultados "provisionales" y unas semanas mas tarde los definitivos.

EDITO: Y ahora que me lo leo a fondo, parece que los resultados tirando a malos de principios de 2020 fueron por un brote de gripe aviar en Ucrania y no por el coronavirus. Justo cuando se acabó el brote de gripe aviar empezó el de coronavirus. Pobre gente, esto si que es tener mala suerte...

https://www.mhp.com.ua/library/file/final-corr-docx.pdf


----------



## MagicTaly (19 Oct 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Por cierto, Tatneft (una petrolera rusa grandecita y con unos números impecables) se está poniendo a precios de marzo. Ahora debe andar alrededor de los 420 rublos. Eso sin contar la devaluación del rublo. Debe andar alrededor de PER 4 y divi del 15%, todo eso creciendo al 20% anual, con márgenes del 30% y sin deuda. Si baja de 400 quizá vendo ARLP y Taihei para meter esta. Me va a joder vender ARLP en pérdidas teniendo en cuenta el potencial que tiene... pero igualmente Degiro me obliga a venderla antes de diciembre, así que eso. Mala suerte.
> 
> Viendo mi cartera cualquiera diría que soy un agente del KGB o del PCCh...



He buscado y no la he encontrado por DeGiro, Quizás tenga otro nombre? Lo que he visto es " TATNEFT PJSC REG.SHS (SP.ADRS REG.S)/6 DL 1" pero cotiza a $30. Si alguien la encuentra en DeGiro y comparte se agradece. Gracias,


----------



## tramperoloco (19 Oct 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que serán los resultados sin auditar. En abril hicieron algo parecido, primero sacaron los resultados "provisionales" y unas semanas mas tarde los definitivos.
> 
> EDITO: Y ahora que me lo leo a fondo, parece que los resultados tirando a malos de principios de 2020 fueron por un brote de gripe aviar en Ucrania y no por el coronavirus. Justo cuando se acabó el brote de gripe aviar empezó el de coronavirus. Pobre gente, esto si que es tener mala suerte...
> 
> https://www.mhp.com.ua/library/file/final-corr-docx.pdf



Eso explicaria , la tremenda bajada en la crisis siendo una defensiva y cuando en la guerra de ucrania apenas se despeino , cosa que globaltrans llego a cotizar a 3.5$
Mira lo que he editado de MMC


----------



## gordinflas (19 Oct 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> He buscado y no la he encontrado por DeGiro, Quizás tenga otro nombre? Lo que he visto es " TATNEFT PJSC REG.SHS (SP.ADRS REG.S)/6 DL 1" pero cotiza a $30. Si alguien la encuentra en DeGiro y comparte se agradece. Gracias,



Yep, es esta. Degiro no opera en Rusia pero Tatneft, igual que la mayoría de empresas ex-soviéticas grandes, también cotiza en Londres en forma de GDR. Pasa lo mismo con MHP y con Globaltrans.

Lo de "6 DL 1" quiere decir que el GDR equivale a 6 acciones normales. Si haces el cambio de moneda esos 30$ deberian ser el precio al que cotiza Tatneft en Rusia multiplicado por 6... A efectos prácticos comprar esto es lo mismo que comprar 6 acciones en Moscú.


----------



## Jsantos16 (19 Oct 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Yep, es esta. Degiro no opera en Rusia pero Tatneft, igual que la mayoría de empresas ex-soviéticas grandes, también cotiza en Londres en forma de GDR. Pasa lo mismo con MHP y con Globaltrans.
> 
> Lo de "6 DL 1" quiere decir que el GDR equivale a 6 acciones normales. Si haces el cambio de moneda esos 30$ deberian ser el precio al que cotiza Tatneft en Rusia multiplicado por 6... A efectos prácticos comprar esto es lo mismo que comprar 6 acciones en Moscú.



El problema que veo es que en en Reino Unido el dividendo es del 2% y en la matriz es de 22%.


----------



## tramperoloco (19 Oct 2020)

Yo compro en rublos pero con rublos prestados al 1.5%anual por IB , asi me cubro del riesgo moneda, aunque quizas compre porque aunque el rublo tiene una tendencia de largo plazo bajista , a medio plazo creo que puede revalorizar pues ahora lo veo muy infravalorado.


----------



## gordinflas (19 Oct 2020)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> El problema que veo es que en en Reino Unido el dividendo es del 2% y en la matriz es de 22%.



Eso debe ser un problema de los screeners y sus errores al cambiar moneda... El divi es el mismo porcentaje que en Rusia seguro. Si cada GDR es un pack de 6 acciones pues cobrarás 6 veces lo que cobrarías con una acción normal.

Los GDRs y ADRs son lo mismo que las acciones normales pero empaquetadas en grupos y con un nombre que parece técnico para que la banca se pueda flipar y decir que ha creado un "nuevo producto exótico". Los impuestos los pagarás en el mismo país de origen de la empresa, cobrarás el mismo divi y tus derechos de voto en la junta de accionistas serán los mismos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Oct 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Tiene pinta de que serán los resultados sin auditar. En abril hicieron algo parecido, primero sacaron los resultados "provisionales" y unas semanas mas tarde los definitivos.
> 
> EDITO: Y ahora que me lo leo a fondo, parece que los resultados tirando a malos de principios de 2020 fueron por un brote de gripe aviar en Ucrania y no por el coronavirus. Justo cuando se acabó el brote de gripe aviar empezó el de coronavirus. Pobre gente, esto si que es tener mala suerte...
> 
> https://www.mhp.com.ua/library/file/final-corr-docx.pdf



En empresas que cotizan en mercados pequenos (tipo MAB espanol) solo presentan resultados cada seis meses, asi que las empresas suelen dar un trading update entre ambas presentaciones, para que los inversores tengan algo mas de informacion.


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Oct 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> He buscado y no la he encontrado por DeGiro, Quizás tenga otro nombre? Lo que he visto es " TATNEFT PJSC REG.SHS (SP.ADRS REG.S)/6 DL 1" pero cotiza a $30. Si alguien la encuentra en DeGiro y comparte se agradece. Gracias,



Tatneft cotiza en bastantes sitios la verdad. No solo UK y rusia, tambien cotiza en Alemania. Yo prefiero segui la cotizacion en dolares porque no suelo mirar si el rublo se devalua o no, entonces es mas rollo, pero en dolares se ve todo mejor. De cara a comprar, da un poco igual en mi opinion, yo compraria donde salga mas barato en tema de comisiones, y en un mercado donde la accion tenga suficiente liquidez (en alemania por ejemplo la liquidez es regulera en tatneft)


----------



## tramperoloco (20 Oct 2020)

Yo . , pero solo 80k acciones a 0.32. Tenía otra orden a 0.3 pero me parece ya la puedo ir quitando.


----------



## SargentoHighway (20 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo compro en rublos pero con rublos prestados al 1.5%anual por IB , asi me cubro del riesgo moneda, aunque quizas compre porque aunque el rublo tiene una tendencia de largo plazo bajista , a medio plazo creo que puede revalorizar pues ahora lo veo muy infravalorado.



Pero el riesgo moneda lo sigues teniendo no? Es decir, tu pillas 1.000 eur en acciones a una moneda X que en ese momento coriza a 1 EUR/X. Si la cotización pasa a ser 2 EUR/X y la acción no se ha movido tu inversión vale 500 EUR no?? Y si en ese momento vendes pues habrás perdido 500 EUR. Me pierdo algo?


----------



## tramperoloco (20 Oct 2020)

Hoy hubo un volumen de negociacion de 34.5M frente a un volumen medio de 3 meses de 1.5M , mucha interes veo aqui . Tiene chicha para ser una multibagger como decias . Yo en un principio pensaba que hacia los tipicos cables y ladrones que se ven en los chinos pero nada mas lejos de la realidad , hacen cableado muy especializado y especifico para telecomunicaciones (5g) , fibra optica , aparatos medicos , y a medida para clientes. Asi que esta se queda para largo , maxime dando un dividendo apañado.



SargentoHighway dijo:


> Pero el riesgo moneda lo sigues teniendo no? Es decir, tu pillas 1.000 eur en acciones a una moneda X que en ese momento coriza a 1 EUR/X. Si la cotización pasa a ser 2 EUR/X y la acción no se ha movido tu inversión vale 500 EUR no?? Y si en ese momento vendes pues habrás perdido 500 EUR. Me pierdo algo?



Cuando compro acciones de moneda distinta al euro sin haber comprado antes ib te la presta y luego cuando cierras la posicion se la devuelves , si la diferencia ha sido positiva te quedara un remanente en positivo en dolares y si no negativo en dolares . Sobre esa difrencia si lo cambias se aplica la cotizacion de ese momento. Es como si te hubiese congelado la cotizacion. En la cartera se nota menos volatilidad. Interesa mas cuando la otra moneda esta bajista , en dolares o libras , por ejemplo , mientras esperas a que se pongan cerca de 1.2 o 0.93 respect para comprar .

Gordinflas, yo le daria boleto a Fly que el mes proximo presenta de nuevo resultados y casi seguro se va otra vez al guano.


----------



## gordinflas (21 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas, yo le daria boleto a Fly que el mes proximo presenta de nuevo resultados y se va otra vez al guano.



Lo he estado pensaddo pero después del fiasco de Signet me está costando mucho darle al botón de vender... Aún me duele haber dejado escapar a la joyería.


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Oct 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Lo he estado pensaddo pero después del fiasco de Signet me está costando mucho darle al botón de vender... Aún me duele haber dejado escapar a la joyería.



En signet ya avise ,y puse aqui listado, que estaban aumentando las compras de insiders cosa mala , lo que yo interpretaba como que el negocio iba bien . Ahora ya lo sabemos.
Los ricos han comprado más joyas durante la pandemia de covid-19
De hecho ya se estan pasando un poco .

En fly no veo compras por insiders y de institucionales el balance es comprador pero solo por 32k acciones .


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Dado que los resultados del q3 son en noviembre, que es esto ?
> MHPC
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy esperando a ver qeu se sabe de esto , he dado ahi mi email a ver si es que lo mandan o que.


----------



## gordinflas (21 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Estoy esperando a ver qeu se sabe de esto , he dado ahi mi email a ver si es que lo mandan o que.



Ya esta subido a la web, son los resultados provisionales. 

MHP - Investor Relations - Press Releases

Ventas de pollo suben un 18% comparados con el trimestre del año pasado, precios de la carne de pollo bajando, venta de granos bajando un 3%. En general buenos resultados, mucho mas buenos de lo que sugiere la cotización


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Oct 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ya esta subido a la web, son los resultados provisionales.
> 
> MHP - Investor Relations - Press Releases
> 
> Ventas de pollo suben un 18% comparados con el trimestre del año pasado, precios de la carne de pollo bajando, venta de granos bajando un 3%. En general buenos resultados, mucho mas buenos de lo que sugiere la cotización



Gracias por comentarlo Gordinflas , hoy habia estado todo el dia por aqui y por alla pero con el movil no es lo mismo. De esta IB no me da datos de negociacion por los insiders , con las europeas de buenas capitalizaciones si pero con estas del 3 al pelo la informacion es o nula o incompleta.

Vamos a ver nuestro amigo up&down cuando nos deleita con otra de sus entradas relampago , ya que ha dejado este año de ser virgen bursatilmente.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gracias por comentarlo Gordinflas , hoy habia estado todo el dia por aqui y por alla pero con el movil no es lo mismo. De esta IB no me da datos de negociacion por los insiders , con las europeas de buenas capitalizaciones si pero con estas del 3 al pelo la informacion es o nula o incompleta.
> 
> Vamos a ver nuestro amigo up&down cuando nos deleita con otra de sus entradas relampago , ya que ha dejado este año de ser virgen bursatilmente.




Pues precisamente SI te deleito. Hoy he entrado en Boohoo, con la misma carga que entre en Morses, con la diferencia de que en Morses me guardo la misma cantidad para mas adelante y esta es entrada completa.

Contesto preguntas de porque Bohoo, que le veo, porque ha bajado y lo que haga falta.


----------



## BABY (22 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues precisamente SI te deleito. Hoy he entrado en Boohoo, con la misma carga que entre en Morses, con la diferencia de que en Morses me guardo la misma cantidad para mas adelante y esta es entrada completa.
> 
> Contesto preguntas de porque Bohoo, que le veo, porque ha bajado y lo que haga falta.



Parece que tuvieron un problema reputacional en julio por pagar poco a los trabajadores. Por que esta y no Inditex?, por poner un ejemplo cercano.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Parece que tuvieron un problema reputacional en julio por pagar poco a los trabajadores. Por que esta y no Inditex?, por poner un ejemplo cercano.




En realidad es lo de siempre con la mierda de la prensa. Tuvieron un problema reputacional gordo, si. Pero NO eran ellos los quevpagaban poco a los trabajadores, era una empresa subcontratada que les fabricaba ropa. Un caso que hemos visto 100 milllones de veces en este sector por cierto.

Porque esta y no Inditex? Son empresas muy distintas, Boohoo deberias compararla con Asos o Zalando, ya que son EXCLUSIVAMENTE onlina, no tienen tiendas. 

Ademas Boohoo tiene una ventaja sobre esas dos, que ademas de ser plataforma online como ella, tiene marcas propias, que precisamente se venden tambien en plataformas como Asos y Zalando.

Si mirar rapidamente a que PER esta ASOS y especialmente Zalando, y lo comparas con el de Boohoo (toma 9 peniques de referencia como ganancias por ano) veras que hay un GAP TERRORIFICO. Eso estaria justificado si zalando tuviera mejores margenes....pero los de Boohoo son mejores. Tambien estaria justificado si Zalando creciera mas rapido....pero Boohoo crece mas rapido. Por ultimo estaria justificado si Zalando tuviera muchisima caja neta pero Boohoo muchisima deuda.....pero Zalando tiene 550 millones de euros en caja y Boohoo unos 360 millones (y compara lo que vale cada una en bolsa).

Por tanto, es un sector que tiene un futuro brutal, con un nivel de crecimiento explosivo, hablo de 40/50% de media en los ultimos 6/7 anos, a los que ademas el bicho les viene BIEN. A eso le sumas que estan metidos en USA, que es un mercado mayor obviamente que UK, y que es en USA donde mas estan creciendo, al 80% anual en el ultimo trimestre.

Los problemas reputacionales, de los que la prensa britanica se ha cebado, muchas veces con informacion FALSA, nos han dado la opcion de entrar en esta empresa, que normalmente tendria wue estar, MINIMO, al doble (vuelvo a decir, compara su per con el de sus rivales que crecen menos con peores margenes), asi que solo hay que dar gracias por ello, entrar, y ver si en cinco anos, cuando pase todo ese ruido, Boohoo converge con sus peers o incluso las supera. Mientras sigan creciendo como demonios, el ruido alrededor deberia ser menos importante. Prefiero super crecimiento y ruido a una empresa sin ruido y que es una mierda..


----------



## tramperoloco (22 Oct 2020)

Menudo bajon acaba de pegar Morses , bad news o simplemente que continua con la tendencia bajista que traia esta y el ftse 100?


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Menudo bajon acaba de pegar Morses , bad news o simplemente que continua con la tendencia bajista que traia esta y el ftse 100?



Yo no he encontrado ninguna noticia. Viendo el volumen, pinta que alguien se salió de dentro de golpe con 40/50 mil acciones o cosa asi


----------



## MagicTaly (22 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo no he encontrado ninguna noticia. Viendo el volumen, pinta que alguien se salió de dentro de golpe con 40/50 mil acciones o cosa asi



Me acaba de entrar la orden a 35. Me he quedado acojonado, a ver si acabo de coger un cuchillo .


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Oct 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Me acaba de entrar la orden a 35. Me he quedado acojonado, a ver si acabo de coger un cuchillo .



Muy buena entrada, yo estoy a 36. Vas a dejarla a largo plazo?


----------



## MagicTaly (22 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muy buena entrada, yo estoy a 36. Vas a dejarla a largo plazo?



Sí, en estos tiempos estas empresas juegan en su salsa. Me preocupa que caiga a más de 30, ha roto lo de marzo y no tiene ningún soporte


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Oct 2020)

Yo me guarde media carga por si acaso bajaba muy muy abajo


----------



## tramperoloco (22 Oct 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Me acaba de entrar la orden a 35. Me he quedado acojonado, a ver si acabo de coger un cuchillo .



Igualmente paquete a 35.1 . Ha llegado a 33.20. En marzo tiene registrada una caída Intradia a 15 .
Si no hay peligro por el valor no problemo. Sólo que ahora vamos casi seguro a tenerlas en negativo.y que en un futuro tendrás menos ganancia que si la hubieras pillado más abajo

He encontrado esto , donde la gente que trabajó en Morses da su opinion, no me gusta mucho esas criticas sobre la falta de eficiencia.
Working at Morses Club PLC: 53 Reviews | Indeed.co.uk

Tremenda volatilidad hoy , y morses entre ellos, ha llegado a tocar los 33 , al final acabo en 36

IN BRIEF: Morses Club Making Progress In Challenging Environment
Morses Club sees lending and cash collections start to recover


----------



## MagicTaly (22 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Parece que tuvieron un problema reputacional en julio por pagar poco a los trabajadores. Por que esta y no Inditex?, por poner un ejemplo cercano.



He estado mirando las noticias y la bajada de ahora es porque PWC se pira como auditor. No me mola eso, lo que no he encontrado es la razón de porque se va, habrá pufo?


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Oct 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> He estado mirando las noticias y la bajada de ahora es porque PWC se pira como auditor. No me mola eso, lo que no he encontrado es la razón de porque se va, habrá pufo?



No. Dicen que es demasiado riesgo reputacional que se les asocien con ellos. La caza de brujas a Boohoo en UK fue criminal


----------



## tramperoloco (22 Oct 2020)

Ostiazo de intel en el fuera de horas , por si a alguien le interesa . -11%


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Oct 2020)

Ahi tienes el motivo. Ganó menos pasta que el año pasado y parece que los resultados no han gustado.

Intel revenues drop 4% to $18.3 billion for Q3 2020 as competition heats up


----------



## BABY (22 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ostiazo de intel en el fuera de horas , por si a alguien le interesa . -11%



Ahí ha vendido una mano muy fuerte que sabe algo que nosotros no.


----------



## tramperoloco (22 Oct 2020)

Pues este insider compro el 4 de octubre casi 8k acciones y tiene un total de casi 60k.
George S. Davis | Intel Newsroom
En septiembre aunque hubo mucho institucional vendiendo, el balance por estos es claramente comprador.


----------



## MagicTaly (23 Oct 2020)

Está pegando unos arreos Morses Club curiosos eh? -12% ha llegado a alcanzar!. Yo he puesto otro paquete a 25, por si hay un deep como el que comentabas de marzo @tramperoloco


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Oct 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Está pegando unos arreos Morses Club curiosos eh? -12% ha llegado a alcanzar!. Yo he puesto otro paquete a 25, por si hay un deep como el que comentabas de marzo @tramperoloco
> Ver archivo adjunto 466324



La verdad es que me está dando cague meterle más, a ver si es que hay noticias chungas que no sabemos


----------



## MagicTaly (23 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> La verdad es que me está dando cague meterle más, a ver si es que hay noticias chungas que no sabemos



El problema es que no tienen los resultados aún listos debido al cambio del CFO y claro, eso pone nervioso a todo quisqui, o publican pronto o seguiremos así pa abajo


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (23 Oct 2020)

Jajja y yo entré esta misma semana a 37,50, menuda mierda de timing jajajaj


----------



## BABY (23 Oct 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> El problema es que no tienen los resultados aún listos debido al cambio del CFO y claro, eso pone nervioso a todo quisqui, o publican pronto o seguiremos así pa abajo



¿Cuando presentan resultados?. En teoría toca Octubre. ¿Como los esperáis?. ¿Mantendrán dividendo?.


----------



## ccc (23 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Ahí ha vendido una mano muy fuerte que sabe algo que nosotros no.



Para nada: Intel a dia de hoy es un muerto andante: La supremacia en CPU's la tiene AMD en servidores, notebooks y escritorios. Por otra parte, el sector ARM poco a poco se esta comiendo al mercado X86.

Sin embargo, no todo esta perdido en el MP: 

- Intel, a dia de hoy, fabrica los chips (a AMD se los fabrica TSMC): En realidad, ganan pasta por unas fabricas ya amortizadas (que siguen fabricando en 14mm, como hace 10 anyos); pero como he dicho, ahora el consumidor ya no se deja tomar el pelo, puede elegir y elige naturalmente AMD.

- TSMC no puede fabricar todos los pedidos (fabrica tb para APPLE y NVIDIA): Los Chips de AMD tienen largos periodos de espera.

- Patentes a casporro.

- Propaganda.

- Red de Partners (DELL, Gygabyte,...) 

....

De verdad, es incluso bochornoso ver como Intel intenta comparar sus CPUs con otras con AMD que no se corresponden al target: lo mejor, es cuando intenta comparar sus CPUS de workstation de alta gama (i9-10980HK, 45W) con CPUs de ultrabooks de AMD (4800U,15W) y aun asi, los rendimientos son inferiores.


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Oct 2020)

ccc dijo:


> Para nada: Intel a dia de hoy es un muerto andante: La supremacia en CPU's la tiene AMD en servidores, notebooks y escritorios. Por otra parte, el sector ARM poco a poco se esta comiendo al mercado X86.
> 
> Sin embargo, no todo esta perdido en el MP:
> 
> ...



Aun asi , creo que es bueno echarle mano a un paquete para diversificar y por si en un futuro se da la vuelta la tortilla, que no seria la primera vez. Por cierto , mi primer ordenador serio fue un Athlon. Hace ya 20 años ya aposte por AMD , debi comprar acciones en vez del ordenador , me cachis.


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Oct 2020)

En golar esta entrando dinerillo de institucionales , que por cierto hoy le estan dando leña.



Y en Boohoo ultimamente entra bastante, antes habia 50/50 compras y ventas. Habrá que entrarle en una caida.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> En golar esta entando dinerillo de institucionales , que por cierto hoy le estan dando leña.
> Ver archivo adjunto 466735
> 
> 
> ...



Te espero dentro en Boohoo!! (el dueno con esta ultima caida se puso a comprar a manos llenas, hablo de meter 750 mil libras o mas en uno o dos dias)


----------



## RockLobster (24 Oct 2020)

La verdad es que meti un paquetito cuando arriba/abajo Dio el chivatazo y ya lo tengo en +15%

Asi da gusto


----------



## gordinflas (24 Oct 2020)

Pues ayer con un grupito de gente del foro nos dedicamos a buscar información sobre bonos. Algunas cosas que sacamos de ello:

Hay una burbujaza brutal, sobretodo a nivel de bonos públicos. Algunos países tienen bonos con rentabilidades negativas. Es absolutamente surrealista. En bonos corporativos por lo general también hay burbuja. Renault consiguió colocar bonos al 1% no hace tanto... Y es puto Renault, por el amor de dios. No estamos hablando de una empresa monopolística hiperestable tipo REE, es una automovilística (sector supercíclico) de las mediocres que ya ha quebrado en el pasado.

Los sectores odiados en el mundo de las acciones siguen siendo sectores odiados en el mundo de los bonos. Por ejemplo, muchas empresas de carbón con flujos de caja positivos (que generaron pasta incluso en pleno apocalipsis covidero y con el precio del carbón en mínimos) tienen bonos que a precios de hoy dan un 20% anual o más. Muchas de ellas con ratings B- o superior, que no son lo mejor del mundo pero ni de coña es para darles un 20% en entornos de intereses 0. Llegamos a la conclusión de que era porque muchos fondos y ETFs no pueden pillar bonos de empresas anti-NWO por política de empresa. Si a Boohoo ya le hacen el vacío por ser "esclavista" no me quiero ni imaginar la presión que hay encima de las empresas que minan carbón...


----------



## BABY (24 Oct 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues ayer con un grupito de gente del foro nos dedicamos a buscar información sobre bonos. Algunas cosas que sacamos de ello:
> 
> Hay una burbujaza brutal, sobretodo a nivel de bonos públicos. Algunos países tienen bonos con rentabilidades negativas. Es absolutamente surrealista. En bonos corporativos por lo general también hay burbuja. Renault consiguió colocar bonos al 1% no hace tanto... Y es puto Renault, por el amor de dios. No estamos hablando de una empresa monopolística hiperestable tipo REE, es una automovilística (sector supercíclico) de las mediocres que ya ha quebrado en el pasado.
> 
> Los sectores odiados en el mundo de las acciones siguen siendo sectores odiados en el mundo de los bonos. Por ejemplo, muchas empresas de carbón con flujos de caja positivos (que generaron pasta incluso en pleno apocalipsis covidero y con el precio del carbón en mínimos) tienen bonos que a precios de hoy dan un 20% anual o más. Muchas de ellas con ratings B- o superior, que no son lo mejor del mundo pero ni de coña es para darles un 20% en entornos de intereses 0. Llegamos a la conclusión de que era porque muchos fondos y ETFs no pueden pillar bonos de empresas anti-NWO por política de empresa. Si a Boohoo ya le hacen el vacío por ser "esclavista" no me quiero ni imaginar la presión que hay encima de las empresas que minan carbón...



En las páginas finales del siguiente hilo se habla de preferentes USA a precio de derribo algunas de ellas. @Hombredepaja controla más del tema.

Con 600K invertidos puedes VIVIR de la BOLSA?

Edito: Por cierto, yo hace años tenia bonos de Abengoa, FCC, cobrando buenos cupones y comprados en el mercado secundario al 70/80% de su valor nominal. Lo malo, que se necesitaba entrar con cantidades altas (50k era el principal, a veces pillabas alguno a 40 o 45k en el mercado secundario), la liquidez era escasa y a veces había bajadas en el valor bastante fuertes. Con Abengoa me salí antes del follón gordo por pura suerte (todavía hay pillados esperando a ver si les queda algo según el orden de prelación). FCC amortizó un par de años antes del vencimiento y desde entonces no me meto, entre otras cosas porque asumes un riesgo de no recuperar el principal por unas rentabilidades de mierda (por ejemplo el ejemplo de Gordinflas con Renault que para cobrar un 1% te juegas una quita, por no decir que si quieres amortizar antes la fecha del vencimiento, pierdes dinero seguro).


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Te espero dentro en Boohoo!! (el dueno con esta ultima caida se puso a comprar a manos llenas, hablo de meter 750 mil libras o mas en uno o dos dias)



El 12 de noviembre salen resultados de Fly leasing y casi seguro que otra vez se va la guano. Crees que sigue siendo buena idea ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> El 12 de noviembre salen resultados de Fly leasing y casi seguro que otra vez se va la guano. Crees que sigue siendo buena idea ?




SI. Sin duda.

Hay una diferencia entre fly leasing y al menos una de las otras dos gemelas, nunca me acuerdo cual. Fly leasing, ya en las cuentas de mitad de ano, al igual que sus competidores, retraso muchos pagos de aerolineas y los aplazo. Como yo siempre he sostenido, es de sentido comun que si la aerolinea te viene con el agua al cuello tu le dices, te retraso el pago de estos aviones X meses peeeero a cambio ampliamos el contrato de estos aviones X anos, subimos la pasta que dejas de aval, te subo el precio a futuro de los leasings etc etc. Lo que los directivos negocien que para eso estan.

Pero no voy a eso. A lo que voy es que fly desde un punto de vista contable, lo que no iba a cobrar en ese trimestre, no se lo apunto en las cuentas de perdidas y ganancias, de ahi los resultados relativamente discretos. Lo mismo pasara este trimestre. PERO se que al menos uno de los dos gemelos, a pesar de haber retrasado pagos de aerolineas, SI se estaba metiendo esa pasta no cobrada al P&L. Asi que claro, ahi o miras con detalle la cuenta de cash flow, o te pillan en fuera de juego...


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Oct 2020)

Ok te contesto mas o menos lo que se.

1 y 2. Date cuenta que esta empresa no es una retail online tipo asos o zalando. Creo que estas dos NO tienen marcas propias, pero Boohoo SI. Hasta el punto de que muchas de sus marcas, se venden no solo en su web sino en las webs de sus competidores (precisamente cuando salio la movida anterior, zalando, next y alguna otra dejaron un tiempo de vender las marcas de boohoo).

Es por ello que quizas los margenes en general son mejores que sus competidoras (al tener un intermediario menos) pero a cambio hay partidas como las que describes que no puedes comparar con un retailer online puro

Respecto a tres, no veras esas inversiones en el capex, pero si las veras en la parte financiera, en el sentido de que se han gastado mucho dinero en comprar marcas y hacerlas prias de boohoo. Y yo creo que la estrategia va a seguir siendo esa, ir haciendo crecer el abanico de marcas bajo su control. Ademas me parece una estrategia muy buena porque precisamente esta crisis, que ya da el tiro de gracia a muchas de esas marcas despues de anos de mierda (apocalipsis del retail etc etc) va a hacer que pueda comprar marcas reconocidas a precio de puta. Por tanto no tiene sentido gastar en divis ahora o en recompras, cuando tu accion esta a per 30 y a cambio tienes un momento historico en decenas de anos para comprar marcas conocidas a precio de mierda.

Como ejemplo te doy el de french connection. Quizas en Espana no es conocida, pero en UK al menos si lo es. Buscala en yahoo finance y mira a lo que cotiza TODA la empresa. Para bohoo quedarse las french connection de turno ahora, cerrar las tiendas que les quedan y dejarlo como una de sus marcas online es una estrategia buenisima, pero claro necesita millones para ir comprando a tocateja esas marcas (este ano se gasto 160 millones o asi en comprar el 50% de una, de la que ya tenia la otra mitad). Hablamos de inversiones muy fuertes, nada de dejar caja ahi sin hacer nada, mas bien al contrario (en mi opinion)


----------



## gordinflas (25 Oct 2020)

El tema con Boohoo es que tienen numerazos pero no aplican ninguna de las medidas para demostrar que son reales. Que se entiende, son empresa de crecimiento y repartir pasta en forma de divis o recompras no es lo óptimo. Pero en una situación como la actual, en la que no encuentran nadie que les audite los números, pues normal que cree desconfianza. De ahí el precio (sumado al tema del escándalo "esclavista", se entiende).

Aquí sabemos que el tema del auditor no tiene nada que ver con posible fraude, pero bueno. Los mercados tan eficientes como siempre...


----------



## tramperoloco (25 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> SI. Sin duda.
> 
> Hay una diferencia entre fly leasing y al menos una de las otras dos gemelas, nunca me acuerdo cual. Fly leasing, ya en las cuentas de mitad de ano, al igual que sus competidores, retraso muchos pagos de aerolineas y los aplazo. Como yo siempre he sostenido, es de sentido comun que si la aerolinea te viene con el agua al cuello tu le dices, te retraso el pago de estos aviones X meses peeeero a cambio ampliamos el contrato de estos aviones X anos, subimos la pasta que dejas de aval, te subo el precio a futuro de los leasings etc etc. Lo que los directivos negocien que para eso estan.
> 
> Pero no voy a eso. A lo que voy es que fly desde un punto de vista contable, lo que no iba a cobrar en ese trimestre, no se lo apunto en las cuentas de perdidas y ganancias, de ahi los resultados relativamente discretos. Lo mismo pasara este trimestre. PERO se que al menos uno de los dos gemelos, a pesar de haber retrasado pagos de aerolineas, SI se estaba metiendo esa pasta no cobrada al P&L. Asi que claro, ahi o miras con detalle la cuenta de cash flow, o te pillan en fuera de juego...



Air Asia X (AAX) , el brazo de largo recorrido de Air Asia Groum ( principal accionista de Fly Leasing y tambien cliente ) , está con el agua al cuello y está siendo demandada. Quizas eso explique esos generosos aplazamientos de pago.


https://newsakmi.com/travel-news/airasia-x-sued-over-late-lease-payments/
Creditors face painful choice over AirAsia X


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Air Asia X (AAX) , el brazo de largo recorrido de Air Asia Groum ( principal accionista de Fly Leasing y tambien cliente ) , está con el agua al cuello y está siendo demandada. Quizas eso explique esos generosos aplazamientos de pago.
> 
> 
> https://newsakmi.com/travel-news/airasia-x-sued-over-late-lease-payments/
> Creditors face painful choice over AirAsia X




Les aplazaron a muchísimas, lo cual tiene mucho sentido y es normal. Por suerte su nivel de deuda es bajo para el tipo de empresa y no tienen pedidos en los próximos trimestres si no me equivoco


----------



## tramperoloco (26 Oct 2020)

Hoy parece que se mueve momo, seguramente por el cambio de CEO . Aun asi la subida buena la espero tras resultados , o antes si hay filtracion.
Momo Announces Yan Tang as the Executive Chairman and Li Wang as the New CEO | Markets Insider


----------



## BABY (26 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Hoy parece que se mueve momo, seguramente por el cambio de CEO . Aun asi la subida buena la espero tras resultados , o antes si hay filtracion.
> Momo Announces Yan Tang as the Executive Chairman and Li Wang as the New CEO | Markets Insider



Desde la bajada de Septiembre le está costando muchisimo subir más de 15.7$ o así.


----------



## ccc (26 Oct 2020)

Yo estoy en las mismas con Bayer; hay 2 cosas fundamentales:

- La compra de Monsanto (multas que vendran + compra en si misma)
- La finalizacion de patentes importantes en 2/3 anyos (que es una entrada de caja bestial) y que no hay productos desarrollados que los substituyan.

Otras cosas a considerar:

- La bolsa alemana, en lineas generales, esta muy inflada (el dinero es muy miedoso y se refugia en bolsas/valores mas seguras/os); no se si esto ha hecho que este valor "suba" (dinero del extranjero hacia alemania) o que el valor baje (el dinero fluye hacia los valores mas "seguros"). En mi opinion, cuando se vaya dinero de la bolsa, se ira el de las empresas sobre-valoradas; aunque no sucedera con la misma magnitud en empresas castigadas (ej. Bayer) o indices (IBEX).
- Han hecho un warning profit.
- el actual equipo se estreno con la compra de Monsanto: asi que no se sabe si la empresa esta en buenas manos.
- Se habla de que las cosas no deberian continuar como hoy en dia: Se habla de dividir la empresa en los sectores asociados (p.ej)

Sin embargo, yo lo veo como un valor que *deberia *ir hacia arriba en 3/5 anyos (ni me espero que la companyia se hunda a LP, ni me espero multiplicar x3 -aunque si por x2  - ).


----------



## ccc (26 Oct 2020)

Entretanto me miro algo Hugo Boss,...,tiene "buena" pinta, aunque no se el motivo.



Visto lo visto, me mirare lo de HB detenidamente: aunque en mi opinion y, a diferencia de Bayer, a esta le quedan algunas correciones para abajo (mas que nada por el sector y porque la entrada de caja va a disminuir).

Pero ahora que lo has dicho, en las proximas 2 semanas me voy para Metzingen y me voy a comprar algo (seguramente tengan mas ofertas que normalmente .


----------



## gordinflas (26 Oct 2020)

ARLP ha sacado resultados. 0,20$ de beneficio frente a los 0,05$ de pérdidas que se esperaban. Joe Craft superando expectativas, como siempre...

Por si alguien quiere escuchar la presentación de resultados (mucho mejor que leer informes, supongo): Webcast


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Hoy parece que se mueve momo, seguramente por el cambio de CEO . Aun asi la subida buena la espero tras resultados , o antes si hay filtracion.
> Momo Announces Yan Tang as the Executive Chairman and Li Wang as the New CEO | Markets Insider



cuando presentan?


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Oct 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> ARLP ha sacado resultados. 0,20$ de beneficio frente a los 0,05$ de pérdidas que se esperaban. Joe Craft superando expectativas, como siempre...
> 
> Por si alguien quiere escuchar la presentación de resultados (mucho mejor que leer informes, supongo): Webcast




Tremenda sacada de polla de Joe as usual. Madre mia este tio es de los mejores CEO que conozco. A este le das Telefonica y la tienes compitiendo con AT&T


----------



## tramperoloco (26 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> cuando presentan?



No hay fecha. El año pasado fue el 26 noviembre, estimo que final de noviembre o primeros de diciembre.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> No hay fecha. El año pasado fue el 26 noviembre, estimo que final de noviembre o primeros de diciembre.



Yo estoy esperando a si baja a 13 con algo para meterle la mitad de la carga


----------



## gordinflas (27 Oct 2020)

Decidido, mañana vendo las Taiheis y me compro 2000 pavos de Tatnefts. 

Compraría las preferentes de Tatneft porque a efectos pràcticos son lo mismo pero cotizando a 400 rublos en vez de 420, pero Degiro solo tiene GDRs y los GDRs son acciones normales. En realidad mejor, no me complico tanto la vida.


----------



## burbujasplot (27 Oct 2020)

una pregunta, no sería mejor entran en HUGO BOSS de Londres para evitar la imposición de Alemania?


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Oct 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Decidido, mañana vendo las Taiheis y me compro 2000 pavos de Tatnefts.
> 
> Compraría las preferentes de Tatneft porque a efectos pràcticos son lo mismo pero cotizando a 400 rublos en vez de 420, pero Degiro solo tiene GDRs y los GDRs son acciones normales. En realidad mejor, no me complico tanto la vida.



Yo le tengo orden de entrada en 390


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Oct 2020)

Si alguien quiere entender el riesgo de una ampliacion de capital criminal y superdilutiva que mire hoy la cotizacion de Rolls Royce. Esta la anuncie hace muuuucho tiempo. Descanse en Paz la empresa (mas bien sus accionistas)


----------



## ccc (28 Oct 2020)

Que puntos de entrada te has marcado para HB y para Bayer?


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Oct 2020)

Tercera entrada para mi cartera. Esta es un poco sibarita, y poco conocida. Creo que nadie hablo de ella. Se trata de la japonesa Financial Products Group (ticker 7148). (este finde lo mismo me hago un hilo y las voy poniendo, para dejar de pisar el del bueno de @gordinflas )


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tercera entrada para mi cartera. Esta es un poco sibarita, y poco conocida. Creo que nadie hablo de ella. Se trata de la japonesa Financial Products Group (ticker 7148). (este finde lo mismo me hago un hilo y las voy poniendo, para dejar de pisar el del bueno de @gordinflas )



Cuarta entrada, Golar a 7.1 

Está si es de sobra conocida por aquí. Han llegado Buenas noticias ayer que facilitarán la IPO de la parte de generación eléctrica. A partir de ahí todo debería ir a mejor


----------



## BABY (29 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuarta entrada, Golar a 7.1
> 
> Está si es de sobra conocida por aquí. Han llegado Buenas noticias ayer que facilitarán la IPO de la parte de generación eléctrica. A partir de ahí todo debería ir a mejor



Si no le himporta a ustec, nos lo pone aquí, así tenemos mas hilos buenos en el principal....

Mi lista de la compra para esta crisis


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Oct 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Si no le himporta a ustec, nos lo pone aquí, así tenemos mas hilos buenos en el principal....
> 
> Mi lista de la compra para esta crisis



Ok lo empezaré a poner ahí. Me da un poco de vergüenza porque de las empresas que analice y quería meter en cartera en aquel momento, no debo tener ninguna en mente ahora jajaja pero sinceramente llevaba años sin seguir el mercado día a día y no pensaba que iba a haber tantísimos chollos y cosas, en mi opinión, mal valoradas por el mercado. Este finde creo una tabla allí y voy poniendo toda la info


----------



## ccc (29 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuarta entrada, Golar a 7.1
> 
> Está si es de sobra conocida por aquí. Han llegado Buenas noticias ayer que facilitarán la IPO de la parte de generación eléctrica. A partir de ahí todo debería ir a mejor



TE refieres a Golar LNG Limited? Me puedes poner algun Link a esas referencias?

Por cierto, me he fijado que habias puesto MERLIN en tus futuribles,....,pues el otro dia leyendo de un foro aleman extraje Deutsche Euroshop (centros comerciales en alemania y co) y la ponian como super-joya, aunque no se, tendencia bajista ya tiene desde hace un largo tiempo. A ver si le puedo echar u vistazo.


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuarta entrada, Golar a 7.1
> 
> Está si es de sobra conocida por aquí. Han llegado Buenas noticias ayer que facilitarán la IPO de la parte de generación eléctrica. A partir de ahí todo debería ir a mejor



Buena pesca, tiene empuje alcista pero andate con ojo , ahi hay un leon cazagacelas de mucho cuidado que hacen acojonar al personal de vez en cuando y les gustan mucho hacer saltar los sl para hacer carga barata . Yo voy para largo con valores con buenos numero asi que no uso sl . De hecho en USA hacen mucho eso por las ordenes MOC y por esto tenia puestas unas ordenes por si hacian hoy un gap y sorpresa me han entrado 500 a 7.2 y 1000 a 7 mas otras 1000 que tenia a 6 de cuando Gordinflas dio la info de la caida a plomo, pues ya voy bien surtido.
Tambien me ha entrado unm a 16.
Pero no todo es oregano , ayer me entraron 2000 gazprom a 3.4 sabiendo tonto de mi que llegarian a 3.3 como habia dicho hace tiempo, pues es donde hay una resitencia fuerte, bueno , en un rebote las suelto .
Pues aprovecha , que estan saliendo buenas ofertas, por el panico y los rebalanceos de fin de mes de los fondos. Hay que poner el sedal para ver que entra, en USA creo que mañana al ser viernes y con festivo sera alcista, aunque eso no implica que todos vayan a ir de la mano al verde.



ccc dijo:


> TE refieres a Golar LNG Limited? Me puedes poner algun Link a esas referencias?
> 
> Por cierto, me he fijado que habias puesto MERLIN en tus futuribles,....,pues el otro dia leyendo de un foro aleman extraje Deutsche Euroshop (centros comerciales en alemania y co) y la ponian como super-joya, aunque no se, tendencia bajista ya tiene desde hace un largo tiempo. A ver si le puedo echar u vistazo.



A Merlin yo cada dos por 3 le bajo la orden porque no le veo fuerza de rebote y le sumas los fundamentales y ademas española y la verdad es que me acojona bastante , le puese orden de entrada a 6 , la baje a 5.8 , luego a 5.5 y ahora a 5 . De ahi creo que ya no la cambio , pero creo que no llegara.


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ok lo empezaré a poner ahí. Me da un poco de vergüenza porque de las empresas que analice y quería meter en cartera en aquel momento, no debo tener ninguna en mente ahora jajaja pero sinceramente llevaba años sin seguir el mercado día a día y no pensaba que iba a haber tantísimos chollos y cosas, en mi opinión, mal valoradas por el mercado. Este finde creo una tabla allí y voy poniendo toda la info



Ni verguenza ni leches, es normal que conforme los datos cambian se tomen diferentes decisiones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Oct 2020)

ccc dijo:


> TE refieres a Golar LNG Limited? Me puedes poner algun Link a esas referencias?
> 
> Por cierto, me he fijado que habias puesto MERLIN en tus futuribles,....,pues el otro dia leyendo de un foro aleman extraje Deutsche Euroshop (centros comerciales en alemania y co) y la ponian como super-joya, aunque no se, tendencia bajista ya tiene desde hace un largo tiempo. A ver si le puedo echar u vistazo.




No tengo links a mano sorry pero así de memoria lo siguiente: el tema de la IPO de la parte de energía debería ir adelante después de que la.investigacion demostrará que no había fraude dentro de la empresa. Los bichos estos que tienen, que solo tienen ellos y tenían uno apalabrado con BP, eso parece estar cerca de resolverse. Tema de refinanciaciones, al ser una revolving lo que caduca en un mes y no bonos, no tendrán problema. Los bancos lo último que quieren es meterse en morosidad ahora, y más cuando la.empresa.tiene tan cerca la.IPO que les va a dar cientos de millones y mejorar sustancialmente su posición de caja.

Y bueno...solo hay que ver cómo va en bolsa.hot después del susto inicial. Un cohete es poco

Respecto a Merlín. Es y será siempre una putísima joya. Su problema es que está en España y eso hace que sea una mierda, porque depende muchísimo del macro del país y además depende de que entre dinero internacional en la.bolsa española.para que suba. Ambas cosas son poco probables a día de hoy. Si a eso le.sumas el rejonazo impositivo del gobierno, y los que vendrán. Pues hacen que una empresa brutal NO sea una buena opción para invertir. Me da mucha pena porque tengo mucha simpatía por su CEO pero no entraría a más de 4 euros o así. Por encima de eso tengo muchas alternativas mejores en mi opinión


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Buena pesca, tiene empuje alcista pero andate con ojo , hay hay un leon cazagacelas de mucho cuidado que hacen acojonar al personal de vez en cuando y les gustan mucho hacer saltar los sl para hacer carga barata . Yo voy para largo con valores con buenos numero asi que no uso sl . De hecho en USA hacen mucho eso por las ordenes MOC y por esto tenia puestas unas ordenes por si hacian hoy un gap y sorpresa me han entrado 500 a 7.2 y 1000 a 7 mas otras 1000 que tenia a 6 de cuando Gordinflas dio la info de la caida a plomo, pues ya voy bien surtido.
> Tambien me ha entrado unm a 16.
> Pero no todo es oregano , ayer me entraron 2000 gazprom a 3.4 sabiendo tonto de mi que llegarian a 3.3 como habia dicho hace tiempo, pues es donde hay una resitencia fuerte, bueno , en un rebote las suelto .
> Pues aprovecha , que estan saliendo buenas ofertas, por el panico y los rebalanceos de fin de mes de los fondos. Hay que poner el sedal para ver que entra, en USA creo que mañana al ser viernes y con festivo sera alcista, aunque eso no implica que todos vayan a ir de la mano al verde.
> ...




Yo operó igual, sin stop loss. Además por temas de trabajo no podría, porque no puedo vender cuando quiera y tengo que notificarlo y me lo tienen que aprobar, pero bueno ese es otro tema.

Por.cierto quinta entrada en BATS a 2472 hoy. La metí en el ISA ,(en UK tienes hasta 20 mil libras al año para meter en bolsa y no pagas nada de impuestos en divis ni beneficio por ventas mientras el dinero este dentro de ese vehículo) así que como imaginaréis, un divi creciente al 6% al año que da una rentabilidad del 8.5% a estos precios....eso se queda ahí de pormvida, y además me baja el riesgo de la cartera al meter algo defensivo.

Por cierto me ha entrado también Fly a 6.1 dolares. Mañana probablemente entre en Globaltrans y Gazprom (espero que a 3.3, me haría ilusión que fuera al valor que me puse como objetivo hace más de un mes). Como veis la cartera va tomando forma. Este finde si tengo tiempo lo pongo todo en mi hilo


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo operó igual, sin stop loss. Además por temas de trabajo no podría, porque no puedo vender cuando quiera y tengo que notificarlo y me lo tienen que aprobar, pero bueno ese es otro tema.
> 
> Por.cierto quinta entrada en BATS a 2472 hoy. La metí en el ISA ,(en UK tienes hasta 20 mil libras al año para meter en bolsa y no pagas nada de impuestos en divis ni beneficio por ventas mientras el dinero este dentro de ese vehículo) así que como imaginaréis, un divi creciente al 6% al año que da una rentabilidad del 8.5% a estos precios....eso se queda ahí de pormvida, y además me baja el riesgo de la cartera al meter algo defensivo.
> 
> Por cierto me ha entrado también Fly a 6.1 dolares. Mañana probablemente entre en Globaltrans y Gazprom (espero que a 3.3, me haría ilusión que fuera al valor que me puse como objetivo hace más de un mes). Como veis la cartera va tomando forma. Este finde si tengo tiempo lo pongo todo en mi hilo



Te has desatado, a ver si ahora vas a querer hacer la cartera en un dia. . Fly creo que la vas a poder pillar mas abajo , recuerda 12 noviembre resultados. , aunque ese precio no esta muy mal , si tienes liquidez puedes comprar mas abajo y luego en un rebote te libras del sobrante .
Y Gazprom creo que ahora rebotara , segun la fuerza del rebote vemos si va a por los 3 euros.
Y miquel y costas , que te parece ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Te has desatado, a ver si ahora vas a querer hacer la cartera en un dia. . Fly creo que la vas a poder pillar mas abajo , recuerda 12 noviembre resultados. , aunque ese precio no esta muy mal , si tienes liquidez puedes comprar mas abajo y luego en un rebote te libras del sobrante .
> Y Gazprom creo que ahora rebotara , segun la fuerza del rebote vemos si va a por los 3 euros.



Lo de fly es algo menos de media carga. La espero más abajo, si, pero tenía sentido posicionarse a este precio. Y Gazprom, va al ISA así que una vez entre, ahí se queda para siempre a cagar superdivis


----------



## gordinflas (29 Oct 2020)

Bueno, Taiheis vendidas a 1800 yenes y GDRs de Tatneft comprados a 30 dólares. Vuelvo a estar sin liquidez.

Parece que vienen días interesantes para ir cargando. Yo me lo miro desde dentro con dudas sobre si entré demasiado pronto... Aunque por suerte la cartera es casi toda china y de momento no me estoy comiendo las bajadas del resto de mercados.

Recordad gente, empresas con números a prueba de bombas y con poquita deuda y a poder ser que sean de sectores o paises odiados. Las cotizaciones pueden hacer lo que quieran que lo único real es lo que hay debajo. Si los directivos saben lo que hacen ya se encargaran de que recibáis vuestra paguita a base de divis o de recompras...


----------



## MagicTaly (30 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cuarta entrada, Golar a 7.1
> 
> Está si es de sobra conocida por aquí. Han llegado Buenas noticias ayer que facilitarán la IPO de la parte de generación eléctrica. A partir de ahí todo debería ir a mejor



La tenía a 6.18 y puse un SL porque no me fiaba a 6.8. Me barrieron y luego se fue a 8 y pico... Cara de tonto se me ha quedado. Exactamente lo mismo me pasó con Novacyt Ainssss. Que dinero acabo de dejar de ganar...

Bueno, será el trade off de todos los SL bien puestos y que me ahorraron dinero xD


----------



## eldelavespa (30 Oct 2020)

MHPC es acusada por la prensa Ucraniana de evadir impuestos en el país. Enlace a la noticia

Estaba investigándola un poco y me lo encontré, aunque no tiene mayor importancia.


----------



## eldelavespa (30 Oct 2020)

Llevo tiempo siguiendo el hilo y nunca aporto nada, tengo el ojo echado a estas dos acciones que por fundamentales no están mal peeero cada una tiene sus problemas. Creo que es del tipo de inversión que buscáis. Quien quiera echarles un ojo aquí están.
* Mega Expo Holdings Ltd (1360) **Hong Kong*
*Teekay Tankers Ltd (TNK) **Nueva york*


Feliz finde!


----------



## eldelavespa (30 Oct 2020)

Correcto los barcos no son lo mio por eso no entré, pero mira a que precio cotiza, están ganando dinero y poca deuda.
La china está teniendo problemas por culpa del bicho pero no le veo mucha deuda, tampoco me atrevo hasta que vea si mejora la cosa.
Gracias por el consejo lo tengo en cuenta.


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Oct 2020)

Los jueguecitos que se trae golar me recuerdan a los que hacia signet antes de que los hedge funds pasasen a largos . Pero a esta no le pillo el tranquillo como a aquella, lo mismo es que ni ellos saben lo que van a hacer . Estan continuamente como cambiando el patron , como improvisando. Ayer me deshice de 500 de sobrante a 7.95 dejando correr bastante ganancias pero hoy como me la he encontrado por casualidad mas barata he dejado una orden a 7.5 que me ha entrado .
Signet es casi en su totalidad de institucionales , y esta va en camino , yo creo que estos jueguecitos es para que aburramos el nido los particulares , pues apañados van conmigo,


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Los jueguecitos que se trae golar me recuerdan a los que hacia signet antes de que los hedge funds pasasen a largos . Pero a esta no le pillo el tranquillo como a aquella, lo mismo es que ni ellos saben lo que van a hacer . Estan continuamente como cambiando el patron , como improvisando. Ayer me deshice de 500 de sobrante a 7.95 dejando correr bastante ganancias pero hoy como me la he encontrado por casualidad mas barata he dejado una orden a 7.5 que me ha entrado .
> Signet es casi en su totalidad de institucionales , y esta va en camino , yo creo que estos jueguecitos es para que aburramos el nido los particulares , pues apañados van conmigo,



Yo entre ayer a 7.1 y ahi se van a quedar hasta los 50 dolares por lo menos. Y si en unas semanas/meses baja a los 6 o asi, igual me planteo entrar con calls a Enero 2022 o asi. Pero sinceramente a mi me tiene pinta de que va a arrancar en breves, y cuando lo haga no para. Quizas le queda el ultimo bajon ahora coincidiendo con las elecciones


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Oct 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo entre ayer a 7.1 y ahi se van a quedar* hasta los 50 dolares por lo menos*. Y si en unas semanas/meses baja a los 6 o asi, igual me planteo entrar con calls a Enero 2022 o asi. Pero sinceramente a mi me tiene pinta de que va a arrancar en breves, y cuando lo haga no para. Quizas le queda el ultimo bajon ahora coincidiendo con las elecciones



Joer, por que crees que llegara a tanto ? . Cierto que al ser usana se beneficiara del exceso de liquidez pero 50, no se yo, en fin quien sabe , despues de muchas crisis la verdad que muchas se han ido a maximos historicos.
En noviembre quizas sea nuestra ultima mejor oportunidad para entrarle a fly , pronto apareceran planes de ayudas , vacunas, y que el covid otoñal ya estara descontado. Ademas se dice que puede haber un aumento de los vuelos debido al reparto masivo de vacunas por el mundo.
La probable vacuna contra la COVID-19 será el mayor lanzamiento de un producto en la historia de la humanidad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> En noviembre quizas sea nuestra ultima mejor oportunidad para entrarle a fly , pronto apareceran planes de ayudas , vacunas, y que el covid otoñal ya estara descontado. Ademas se dice que puede haber un aumento de los vuelos debido al reparto masivo de vacunas por el mundo.
> La probable vacuna contra la COVID-19 será el mayor lanzamiento de un producto en la historia de la humanidad.



Le meti ayer el primer tiro a fly, a 6.1 Tengo otro esperando a que rompa hacia abajo fuerte, en plan a cincos bajos. Creo que tenia sentido la entrada ayer, para asegurarme estar dentro, pero dejando mucha polvora seca para asegurarme de entrarle fuerte si cae a los niveles que dije antes.


----------



## ccc (31 Oct 2020)

Creo que ambas presentan resultados del 3Q el 3-NOV; ojito con ambas, porque se pueden ir al cielo o al infierno: El otro dia paso con TEF y con SHELL; la espanyola se hundio porque presento perdidas, mientras que SHELL mejoro espectativas; en el caso de SHELL ya se "sabia", pues es facil calcular resultados en funcion del precio de materias primas, pero es que hablamos de un cambio de tendencia y una subida del 10%.

Respecto a HB he leido en foros de " insiders"  que se espera un repunte en las ventas online (no te jode,..,vaya mierda de prevision) y respecto a Bayer hay una buena noticia en USA y otros productos anti-cancer; las denuncias , sin embargo, no paran, ahora vuelve a ser el tema relevante en Francia.

Yo me espero para el 3-NOV y/o mejor para el 4 y creo que solo meteria en BAYER; y si el mercado va para arriba fuertemente y no he entrado para el dia 5, veo otras posibiliddes como por ejemplo, GAZPROM a <4 y con tendencia bajista clara y que no sigue las subidas/bajadas del mercado (ok, la moneda esta ahi, pero no me refiero a eso).


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Oct 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Joer, por que crees que llegara a tanto ? . Cierto que al ser usana se beneficiara del exceso de liquidez pero 50, no se yo, en fin quien sabe , despues de muchas crisis la verdad que muchas se han ido a maximos historicos.
> En noviembre quizas sea nuestra ultima mejor oportunidad para entrarle a fly , pronto apareceran planes de ayudas , vacunas, y que el covid otoñal ya estara descontado. Ademas se dice que puede haber un aumento de los vuelos debido al reparto masivo de vacunas por el mundo.
> La probable vacuna contra la COVID-19 será el mayor lanzamiento de un producto en la historia de la humanidad.




Es que yo no te hablo a corto plazo, yo hablo a unos anos vista con golar. Yo en general no compro nada que no cuente mantener minimo un par de anos. Y eso son las excepciones, lo normal es que si no hay nada raro en una de las empresas que compro, se queden en cartera entre 5 y 10 anos.


----------



## tramperoloco (31 Oct 2020)

Este es al menos uno de nuestros tiburones de Golar , un Hedge Fund, de los que tiran abajo la cotizacion para hacer saltar sl y luego comprarlas baratitas . O al reves , compra , el mercado le sigue con el fomo subiendo la cotizacion y luego vende una parte a mejor precio . Segun Simplywall ha doblado su posicion en GLNG ( no se si esta informacion es veraz pues simplywall tiene mucha info erronea ).


----------



## Bobesponjista (2 Nov 2020)

Alguien lleva plug power? He promediado pero quiero comprar más, esta a 14 ahora, compro ahora más o con las elecciones usanas y tema virus la cotización se puede ir por el sumidero??
También compré FuelCell pero creo Plug Power puede dar más de sí.


----------



## gordinflas (3 Nov 2020)

ARLP lleva una buena subida estas últimas semanas. Entre los resultados trimestrales (que fueron mucho mejores de lo esperado) y las probabilidades de que Trump gane subiendo en las encuestas se ha marcado una subida de más del 50% en apenas 10 sesiones.

Pase lo que pase en las elecciones la voy a tener que vender, pero quizá si gana Trump la voy a poder vender en ganancias. Es una lástima, me encanta la empresa, pero si Degiro me obliga a venderla tampoco hay nada que pueda hacer. No me voy a abrir una cuenta en IB solo para ARLP y más teniendo tantísimas empresas de carbón a precios atractivos en otras partes del mundo. Hace unos días @GOLDGOD descubrió una empresa china del sector con buenísima pinta, seguramente haga rotación cuando llegue el momento. Sí, lo sé, otra empresa china y otra empresa carbonera... Es lo que está barato, qué queréis que os diga. Os juro que el PCCh no me tiene a sueldo...

O eso o volvería a entrar en el Sabadell. Sigo pensando que está tirado de precio y ahora hay el catalizador de las fusiones en el horizonte. Me faltan cosas verdaderamente arriesgadas en la cartera. Y oye, si funciona serviría para callarle la boca a cierto forero que me lo suele echar en cara (o lo solía hacer, lo tengo en ignorados desde hace meses), así que ni tan mal.


----------



## eldelavespa (3 Nov 2020)

Me sumo al club morses a 32.10 con subida matutina incluida

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Antropico (5 Nov 2020)

Dentro en Morses hasta reventar


----------



## BABY (5 Nov 2020)

Antropico dijo:


> Dentro en Morses hasta reventar



A ver si este año al menos paga dividendo!!


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (5 Nov 2020)

No sé yo si se mantendrá, no para de bajar jajajja, y yo compré a 37 pensando que era una buena compra jajajaj


----------



## gordinflas (5 Nov 2020)

Es que acertar mínimos absolutos es prácticamente imposible y los chicharros chicharrean... Yo tengo claro que si sigue bajando compraré más. De momento no hay razones para vender.

Y sobre el tema de las elecciones, segunda ola y demás temas de actualidad, que alguien me lo ha preguntado por privado y quizá sí que debería actualizar el tema. 

Las elecciones no afectan mucho a mis planes. La única empresa realmente americana que tengo es ARLP y la tengo que vender gane o pierda Trump (gracias Degiro). FLY y MOMO cotizan en Estados Unidos pero en realidad están domiciliadas en Irlanda y China respectivamente. Las dos tienen el negocio en Asia. Tampoco veo que Biden tenga que ser perjudicial para las empresas chinas o rusas / ex-soviéticas. Recordemos que su hijo es un títere rusochino a sueldo de esos regímenes.

Sobre el tema virus. En China parece que no hay cuarentenas y casi toda mi cartera está allí, así que eso. Las rusas son exportadoras de gas / petróleo y lo extraen a precios de risa, quizá bajen beneficios pero no deberían entrar en pérdidas ni se ver comprometida su viabilidad económica.

Así que de momento estoy tranquilo. Tampoco vendería si viese problemas en la cartera, ojo. Creo que los precios de todas las empresas de la cartera son tan bajos para su calidad que incluso con un apocalipsis global seguirían siendo buenas compras.


----------



## BABY (5 Nov 2020)

Bueno, también tiene la App y seguramente hayan tenido también contacto telefónico con clientes habituales que habrán necesitado dinero estos meses, quizás más que nunca. En todo caso, deberian publicar sus resultados pues ni fecha han puesto (en el calendario de su página tenían fecha para el mes de Octubre). A 2£ lo vendo todo


----------



## eldelavespa (7 Nov 2020)

¿Cómo veis los fundamentales de MOMO? Han bajado los beneficios del segundo trimestre (según ellos por el coronabicho) cosa que no entiendo muy bien, debería de beneficiarles ¿no? desde entonces no se presentaron más resultados financieros... Han cambiado al presidente ejecutivo y al director. ¿que está pasando aquí? ¿sabéis algo? enlace últimos resultados y enlace cambio de directiva


----------



## gordinflas (7 Nov 2020)

eldelavespa dijo:


> ¿Cómo veis los fundamentales de MOMO? Han bajado los beneficios del segundo trimestre (según ellos por el coronabicho) cosa que no entiendo muy bien, debería de beneficiarles ¿no? desde entonces no se presentaron más resultados financieros... Han cambiado al presidente ejecutivo y al director. ¿que está pasando aquí? ¿sabéis algo? enlace últimos resultados y enlace cambio de directiva



No te puedo decir sobre el cambio de directiva. No tiene que ser algo negativo de por sí. Se tendría que ver qué edad tenían los que se van (los chinos también se jubilan, solo faltaría) o si tenían ofertas de otras empresas para irse, entre otros. Si alguien lo puede averiguar y lo puede poner por aquí estaría muy bien...

Sobre los resultados sí que puedo aportar algo. Aunque sea una empresa tecnológica en realidad es un negocio que se basa en el mundo real. Esto no es como Facebook, si quieres quedar con alguien para tener una cita y para folletear sin compromiso hay que hacerlo cara a cara. Si la gente está encerrada en casa o si hay restricciones para quedar con desconocidos la gente no podrá irse de citas y los usuarios premium no van a pagar para tener funcionalidades extra.

Y eso no creo que mejore hasta dentro de un tiempo. Incluso sin restricciones aún hay mucho miedo al virus. Dicen que los chinos tienen mucha más conciencia de peligro (real o no, eso es otra historia) que nosotros. También tiene cojones que no quedes para follar con alguien por el coronavirus y no por el riesgo de pillar una enfermedad de transmisión sexual, pero bueno. 

Dicho todo esto... "Solo" han tenido una bajada del 6% en ingresos y del 30% en beneficios. Teniendo en cuenta que es el peor trimestre de la historia reciente de la economía mundial son muy buenos resultados. La mayoría de empresas han entrado en pérdidas fuertes durante este trimestre.


----------



## BABY (7 Nov 2020)

Aparte de al folleteo puro y duro tipo Tinder, la plataforma está también enfocada a la socialización y la aplicación tiene más funciones, entre ella los live streamings que en China son tendencia fuerte. De hecho, uno de los posibles problemas viene de la regulación por parte de la administración que ha llegado a censurar material obsceno que puede transmitirse o publicarse en las aplicaciones, aunque de eso podrá hablar mejor @gordinflas, que para eso está metido hasta las trancas en el PCCh


----------



## gordinflas (7 Nov 2020)

Jejeje tiene cojones que tenga casi toda la cartera en China. Espero que al menos me hagan miembro honorario del partido por contribuir a que los precios de sus cotizadas suban. Aunque bueno, con la de pestes que he echado de ellos me conformo con que no me suiciden 

Cuando tenga tiempo me miro los resultados a fondo. Imagino que también deben tener el problema de la bajada de ingresos por publicidad. Desde el confinamiento muchas empresas se han dejado de anunciar por internet y el CPM de los anuncios ha caído en picado en todas partes.


----------



## eldelavespa (8 Nov 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> No te puedo decir sobre el cambio de directiva. No tiene que ser algo negativo de por sí. Se tendría que ver qué edad tenían los que se van (los chinos también se jubilan, solo faltaría) o si tenían ofertas de otras empresas para irse, entre otros. Si alguien lo puede averiguar y lo puede poner por aquí estaría muy bien....




Me parece que el director ejecutivo tenía 30 años y era cofundador de la empresa pero ya tiene dinero para jubilarse si quiere...Tambien me pareció leer que bajaron los usuarios de la aplicación, el covid y el confinamiento los culpables (con la parienta en casa no se liga igual de bien) 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ping27 (9 Nov 2020)

O Investin/Yahoo me estan trolleando o Mongolian hoy ha pasado de 0.45 a 0.59. Con pícos de 0.63...

+31%...


Mi favorita del hilo por ser la más kamikaze...en teoría, pero luego te hace estas cosas. Menudo cachondeo con la mongola 


¿Alguien sabe si hay alguna noticia?


----------



## Sr. Breve (9 Nov 2020)

ping27 dijo:


> O Investin/Yahoo me estan trolleando o Mongolian hoy ha pasado de 0.45 a 0.59. Con pícos de 0.63...
> 
> +31%...
> 
> ...



Ni idea, pero el SP500 está a punto de romper los máximos históricos cuando todo el mundo pensaba que se hundiría

No hay mejor momento mejor que ahora para que lo suban casi todo


----------



## RockLobster (9 Nov 2020)

VAAAAAAAMOS MONGOLIAN!!!

Qué bonito despertarme y ver que has ganado Tanta pasta....


PD: Atencion Al volumen


----------



## gordinflas (9 Nov 2020)

Bueno, esto de Mongolian me ha devuelto todo lo perdido que llevo este último mes y medio... Gracias China 

Yo no la voy a soltar hasta los 3HKD mínimo. Si no llega pues no tengo ningun problema en esperar. A malas se quedará en mi cartera hasta que algún año de estos liquiden la deuda y empiecen a repartir megadividendos. Si está sobreviviendo el covid sin perder dinero, siendo un sector tan odiado por el NWO y por el mercado en general, va a aguantar hasta el apocalipsis.


----------



## MagicTaly (9 Nov 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, esto de Mongolian me ha devuelto todo lo perdido que llevo este último mes y medio... Gracias China
> 
> Yo no la voy a soltar hasta los 3HKD mínimo. Si no llega pues no tengo ningun problema en esperar. A malas se quedará en mi cartera hasta que algún año de estos liquiden la deuda y empiecen a repartir megadividendos. Si está sobreviviendo el covid sin perder dinero, siendo un sector tan odiado por el NWO y por el mercado en general, va a aguantar hasta el apocalipsis.



Gracias @gordinflas por encontrar esta empresa >D. Una pregunta que me hago en la cartera ahora que empiezo a tener muchos números verdes es lo típico de ¿Cuándo vender? Estaría bien evaluar eso de algunas tipo (dejo mi opinión - no soy un experto)

*Mongolian* - Chicharro, 2.5 - 3
*Gazprom PAO *- Mantener y pillar divis hasta 4 o 5 años. Ver evolución del Gas & Petróleo para quitar antes del BOOM final
*TATNEFT - *Mantener y pillar divis hasta 10 años. Ver evolución del Petróleo para quitar antes del BOOM final hacia renovables. Saca petróleo tirado de precio
*Momo* - Mantener y pillar divis viendo la evolución de la empresa y si se diversifica. Si empieza el típico declive plano y luego hacia abajo con reduccciones YoY de 2-5%, fuera
*Morses *- Chicharro, soltar en 100
*PAX GLOBAL* - Mantener LP
*WaterOasis* - Esta es bastante plana, mantener y pillar divis
*MediaLink *- LP - viva el Manga 
*GlobalTrans* - Mantener y pillar divis hasta que vuelva a la horquilla 8-12. Después de 5 años de divis se auto-paga y ya pones el SL donde te salga 

Alguna que pensáis que estoy totalmente equivocado?


----------



## MagicTaly (9 Nov 2020)

Tengo un mejunje de cartera, que no me quejo! Muchas ideas sacadas de aquí y otros grandes hilos.


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Nov 2020)

Y boohoo bajando casi un 5% . ???


----------



## herodes2 (9 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Y boohoo bajando casi un 5% . ???



Se supone que las chortinas van a salir de nuevo a tiendear, eso resta atractivo a lo online.


----------



## gordinflas (9 Nov 2020)

Yo no recuerdo nada igual. Este es el mejor dia de toda mi vida inversora.

Aprovecho para vender ARLP a 3,60$. Lo tenía que hacer antes de diciembre y al final solo he perdido poco más del 10%. Ni tan mal. Con las subidas de hoy muchas de las que tenía en el radar se han ido a la estratosfera, me tocará volver a buscar empresas... O eso o dejarlo en liquidez. No sé.


----------



## herodes2 (9 Nov 2020)

Raro lo de Pfyzer, se supone que tiene la vacuna para 7.000 millones(el negocio del siglo) abre a 42$ y ya está a 38,50$, es una subida pírrica de un 6%, no sé, aquí hay algo que no cuadra.


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Nov 2020)

Esta subida ya estaba preparada. Cárpatos hablaba de un tirón incluso hasta 3900, pero faltaba el catalizador. Y como no iba a ser una vacuna que hacía mucho tiempo que no se hablaban de ellas. Me recuerda a junio y mira lo que pasó después. Yo voy a ver si vendo algo porque creo que a fin de mes con los rebalanceos otra vez para abajo



herodes2 dijo:


> Raro lo de Pfyzer, se supone que tiene la vacuna para 7.000 millones(el negocio del siglo) abre a 42$ y ya está a 38,50$, es una subida pírrica de un 6%, no sé, aquí hay algo que no cuadra.



De las farma no se fían ya ni dios. Han hecho perder mucho money a los Robin hoods y esto se pasaron a las tech.


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Nov 2020)

Vamos a ver esta noche Asia, el factor sorpresa ha desaparecido , imagino que alli actuaran con mas tranquilidad y haran con mas calma su rotacion de sobrevaloradas a ciclicas, que basicamente es lo que ha habido en USA , nuestro ibex ha subido el pobre bastante porque estaba muy penalizado al ser sus componentes casi todos de la Cofradia de Nuestra Señora del Mayor Dolor.
Yo que ya tenia los dientes afilados para el dia 12 que salian los resultdos de Fly me parece que va a ser que no.


----------



## Cuqui (10 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Vamos a ver esta noche Asia, el factor sorpresa ha desaparecido , imagino que alli actuaran con mas tranquilidad y haran con mas calma su rotacion de sobrevaloradas a ciclicas, que basicamente es lo que ha habido en USA , nuestro ibex ha subido el pobre bastante porque estaba muy penalizado al ser sus componentes casi todos de la Cofradia de Nuestra Señora del Mayor Dolor.
> Yo que ya tenia los dientes afilados para el dia 12 que salian los resultdos de Fly me parece que va a ser que no.



Otro aqui al que fly y hawaiian le han dado un disgustazo. Estaba esperando a que se hundieran para volver a pinzarlas y me han jodido bien. A ver que ocurre el dia 12 con fly, pero dudo que se hunda hasta donde la esperabamos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Nov 2020)

Parece que Momo se quiere poner a tiro. En los 14 la espero. Creo que ya me toca entrar en breves, que he mareado demasiado la perdiz con esta, por ratearle 30/40 centimos


----------



## BABY (10 Nov 2020)

S&U a 18£, llegando a superar las 19£ en algunos momentos. Pensando en ampliar si volviese a16£.


----------



## burbujasplot (10 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> S&U a 18£, llegando a superar las 19£ en algunos momentos. Pensando en ampliar si volviese a16£.




La llevo siguiendo tiempo y excepto estos días que se ha movido todo, ha estado siempre muy parada y a 18 ya no me animo, si volviese a 16,5


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Nov 2020)

Yo no descarto que SUS vuelva a bajar a los niveles que estaba, incluso por debajo de los 16 pounds. A mi me queda pendiente entrarle tambien.


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Nov 2020)

No preferis Financial products Group ? Le veo mas ratio riesgo/beneficio .


----------



## eldelavespa (10 Nov 2020)

Entré a Momo a 15,29 y a dream internacional a 2,86 por miedo a que subieran y han bajado... No importa, me las quedo hasta dentro de unos años, q más da céntimo arriba o abajo. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> No preferis Financial products Group ? Le veo mas ratio riesgo/beneficio .



Respecto a cual?

Yo en FPG ya estoy dentro (y ya sabes que no he entrado en tantas cosas hasta este momento)


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Respecto a cual?
> 
> Yo en FPG ya estoy dentro (y ya sabes que no he entrado en tantas cosas hasta este momento)



Respecto a Sus, por lo que decía Baby. Le veo más posibilidad de multiplicar por dos a la japonesa
Parece que el mercado se va enfriando respecto a la vacuna quizás si nos encontremos con rebajas en fly, veremos


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Respecto a Sus, por lo que decía Baby. Le veo más posibilidad de multiplicar por dos a la japonesa
> Parece que el mercado se va enfriando respecto a la vacuna quizás si nos encontremos con rebajas en fly, veremos




Es que son totalmente distintas. SUS es una empresa que pese a ser creditos subprime, es una cosa muy segura, de esas que apenas tienes que mirar un par de veces al ano. La idea en SUS deberia ser entrar en los 14.5/16 libras y dejarla ahi anos mientras tienes un dividendo creciente que te empiece en el 7/8%

FPG es un puto canon de empresa, pero una aprte importante es la creacion de contratos de leasing de aviones. Su problema es que estos cobran por hacer el paquete del leasing y luego pasan el leasing a inversores particulares. Es decir, no se quedan el credito en balance. En una situacion de stress como la actual en ese sector, la necesidad de leasings nuevos es nula, por tanto su capacidad de tener negocio en ese segmento es practicamente cero. Piensa en un constructor y un banco. FPG seria el constructor que hace las casas y las vende y cobra al momento, y un fly seria el banco, que tiene el credito, y aunque no se creen mas casas y no crezca el balance, sigue cobrando mes a mes.

Potencial de multiplicar? FPG TIENEN MUCHISIMO MAS DE UN X2. Pero muchisimo mas. SUS es una empresa que para mi crecera al 10% el dividendo de media al ano y puede revalorizarse un 15/20% al ano. No es poco, ni mucho menos, pero no es de las de pegar el pelotazo.

Basicamente como resumen FPG es posibilidad de pelotazo y SUS una forma muy eficiente de disminuir el riesgo de la cartera


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Nov 2020)

Momo to Report Third Quarter 2020 Results on December 1, 2020


----------



## gordinflas (11 Nov 2020)

Ya hace 3 meses de la última actualización de la cartera, toca volver a hacer resumen de como va la cosa.

*Empecé en marzo con 30000 euros y abrí el hilo en abril.* En junio, cuando escribí el primer repaso trimestral, el valor liquidativo era de 39258,49€. Más o menos era una subida del 30%. En agosto el valor liquidativo era de 41169,40€. Una subida del 37% desde marzo.

Hoy día 11 de noviembre estamos a *46188,78€. Un 53,96% desde 1 de marzo.*

Varias cosas. La rentabilidad está distorsionada por la subida del lunes. Y eso que hoy y ayer las bolsas han bajado un poco... Si hubiese hecho esto mismo el lunes por la noche me habría salido incluso más alta.

Las empresas chinas van en la línea de los últimos meses. Han subido o se han quedado planas, pero ninguna ha hecho mucho ruido. La excepción es Momo, seguramente por cotizar en Estados Unidos. La que se ha comportado mejor ha sido Pax Global y la peor Dream International. De esta última no hemos hablado mucho en el hilo pero es una empresa industrial increíble. Es pequeña pero no es para nada un chicharro. Hace peluches y muñecos para Walmart y Disney, entre otros. Justo cuando hacía el resumen este me he fijado otra vez en los números y creo que voy a ampliar con la liquidez de ARLP.

En el lado ruso de la cartera Gazprom ha sufrido por culpa de la guerra de Armenia - Azerbaiyán. Lo mismo iba para MHP y Tatneft, pero esta última semana se han disparado y han compensado los últimos meses. Debe ser que al mercado le gusta que en la Casa Blanca se instale el padre de Hunter Biden. La jugada de Tatneft me ha salido increíblemente bien, la he comprado en mínimos absolutísimos y ya me ha subido un 33% desde entonces. Globaltrans va a su bola, como siempre.

Los chicharros de la cartera (Fly, Mongolian, Morses) han chicharreado como buenos chicharros que son.

No hablo de los fundamentales porque creo que todas han ido como estaba esperado o han sorprendido para bien. En especial ARLP, que se ha marcado un subidón gracias a presentar resultados buenísimos. Aún así la he vendido en pérdidas por el tema de Degiro. Los que la tengáis en Interactive Brokers yo la aguantaría, la verdad. Me parece una empresa genial aunque su sector sea una mierda pinchada en un palo. O eso o rotarla y comprar sus bonos, que están con una rentabilidad alrededor del 16-17%. Los bonos son "B-", que no es la mejor calificación que existe pero ni de coña justifica esas rentabilidades.

EDITO: He aprovechado para actualizar el mensaje principal del hilo con la cartera de hoy. Para los nuevos, allí voy poniendo todo lo que compro-vendo con fechas, números concretos y demás parafernalia para que no se me acuse de mentiroso (ahora ya casi nadie lo hace, pero en mayo o por ahí era un no parar). Me falta el resumen de Tatneft que imagino que caerá mañana o pasado.


----------



## eldelavespa (11 Nov 2020)

]Maravilloso hilo @gordinflas!! 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BABY (11 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Respecto a Sus, por lo que decía Baby. Le veo más posibilidad de multiplicar por dos a la japonesa
> Parece que el mercado se va enfriando respecto a la vacuna quizás si nos encontremos con rebajas en fly, veremos



Si, es un poco como ha dicho @arriba/abajo. En mi caso estoy construyendo una cartera a largo plazo con vistas a cobrar dividendo (voy por un 50% aproximadamente) y SUS encaja muy bien, de hecho estoy pensando en ampliar en cuanto se ponga a 16£ (ahora les llevo a 15), con la intención de mantenerla años. De las kamikaze llevo Momo, que parece que hoy se ha animado un poco, y Morses.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Si, es un poco como ha dicho @arriba/abajo. En mi caso estoy construyendo una cartera a largo plazo con vistas a cobrar dividendo (voy por un 50% aproximadamente) y SUS encaja muy bien, de hecho estoy pensando en ampliar en cuanto se ponga a 16£ (ahora les llevo a 15), con la intención de mantenerla años. De las kamikaze llevo sólo Momo, que parece que hoy se ha animado un poco.



Con la idea que tienes de cartera de dividendos, SUS es sencillamente PERFECTA

No se si entraste en BATS, ahora lleva un rally guapo, pero yo entre a 2480 o asi, y es otra que es perfecta para divis. Hablamos de la mayor tabacalera del mundo con Philip Morris, y con un superdivi a esos precios, y ademas lo han hecho crecer de forma sostenida al 6% al ano en los ultimos anos. Yo estoy muyy muy contento con esa entrada.


----------



## BABY (11 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Con la idea que tienes de cartera de dividendos, SUS es sencillamente PERFECTA
> 
> No se si entraste en BATS, ahora lleva un rally guapo, pero yo entre a 2480 o asi, y es otra que es perfecta para divis. Hablamos de la mayor tabacalera del mundo con Philip Morris, y con un superdivi a esos precios, y ademas lo han hecho crecer de forma sostenida al 6% al ano en los ultimos anos. Yo estoy muyy muy contento con esa entrada.



Si que entré en BATS, a 2445....y también quiero ampliar!


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Si que entré en BATS, a 2445....y también quiero ampliar!




Joder que puto amo, ole tus cojones, pedazo entrada. Yo en teoria tengo esa posicion y la de Gazprom completas, y lo que se me paso fue entrar en SUS en su momento, ahi fue fallo mio. Espero tener oportunidad de entrar a 16 o menos, yo creo que si, porque despues de los fuegos artificiales de la vacuna, la realidad es que nos queda un invierno muy largo por delante. Veremos...


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Nov 2020)

https://www.flyleasing.com/~/media/.../FLY Q3 2020 Earnings Press Release FINAL.pdf

Estoy con el móvil en el trabajo y no me puedo parar mucho pero pintan muy mal


----------



## gordinflas (12 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> https://www.flyleasing.com/~/media/Files/F/Fly-Leasing/press-releases/2020/FLY Q3 2020 Earnings Press Release FINAL.pdf
> 
> Estoy con el móvil en el trabajo y no me puedo parar mucho pero pintan muy mal



No tanto como podría parecer... Las perdidas son por depreciaciones (las mismas de cada trimestre, nada raro por ahí) sumado a unos 60 millones de dólares que han dejado de ingresar por aplazamientos en los pagos del alquiler y que van a cobrar en 2021. Pérdidas de mentira, vamos.

También van bajando la deuda y esos aplazamientos los unen a renegociaciones de los contratos de alquiler para alargarlos o para poner mejores condiciones.

Hoy se va a marcar un buen bajón seguro, pero croe que no hay nada preocupante. Dejo por aquí la presentación por si a alguien le interesa leerlo en formato un poco más bonito:

https://www.flyleasing.com/~/media/...0/FLY Q3 2020 Earnings presentation FINAL.pdf


----------



## tremenk (12 Nov 2020)

@gordinflas donde lees los fundamentales de Morses Club? le quiero meter algo para antes de que la maquina de imprimir empiece a funcionar pero solo me salen las de 2019.


----------



## gordinflas (12 Nov 2020)

Lo miro todo en Stockopedia, un screener de pago. Voy gitaneando versiones de prueba cada vez que necesito información para no pagar nada. Desde este link puedes conseguir esos 15 días sin dar targeta de crétido ni nada, solo correo electrónico:

Unlock your 2-week free trial | Stockopedia

Yo lo que hago es agotar los 15 días, luego borrar las cookies de la web y crearme una cuenta nueva con un correo nuevo.

En Morses estamos a oscuras por el tema del CFO... Pero han sacado un par de trading updates bastante positivos desde entonces, así que ni tan mal.


----------



## 199i (13 Nov 2020)

HOEGH presenta resultados el 19 , alguien la está siguiente o tiene alguna persperctiva?

Se comentó bastante tiempo atrás por aquí, y perdí el rastro


----------



## gordinflas (13 Nov 2020)

199i dijo:


> HOEGH presenta resultados el 19 , alguien la está siguiente o tiene alguna persperctiva?
> 
> Se comentó bastante tiempo atrás por aquí, y perdí el rastro



Ni idea, pero justo ahora que la has sacado me he acordado de que la tenía comprada y la he vendido a 12NOKs. Ya tengo suficiente petróleo y gas con las rusas... Y tampoco le he dedicado el tiempo que se merecía para lo rara que era la inversión. 

------------

Y hablando de eso, hoy por la tarde también he comprado NMTP (ticker NCPS) a 9 dólares. Es una empresa que conocía de hace tiempo y que la tenía olvidada por algún motivo, algo así como lo que me pasaba con Water Oasis. @GOLDGOD me recordó que había bajado bastante y que estaba tirada... Y como tiene un GDR en Londres y Degiro me deja comprarla pues eso.

*Novorossiyskiy Morskoy Torgovyi port* (o* NMTP* para los amigos) es una empresa semi-estatal rusa que controla 3 puertos de Rusia occidental. El más importante es el de Novorossiysk, en el Mar Negro. No es un chicharro, aunque lo pueda parecer por el bajo volumen que tiene en Londres. En Rusia también cotiza con bastante más volumen, si alguien está en algún broker que le deja comprar en la bolsa de Moscú casi que mejor comprar ahí...




Hoy por la tarde-noche escribo el resumen de Tatneft y de NMTP. El de Tatneft será relativamente sencillo, el de NMTP tiene pinta de que será un pelín más largo.


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Nov 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ni idea, pero justo ahora que la has sacado me he acordado de que la tenía comprada y la he vendido a 12NOKs. Ya tengo suficiente petróleo y gas con las rusas... Y tampoco le he dedicado el tiempo que se merecía para lo rara que era la inversión.
> 
> ------------
> 
> ...



Buena empresa pero prefiero el mercado de Moscu , su volumen de negociacion es 3 ordenes de magnitud superior , ideal para buscar chollos u obtener liquidez inmediata. Amen de que puedo alquilar moneda para protegerme del riesgo moneda, aunque creo que es buen momento para comprar rublos , cuando impriman el año que viene en Europa se revalorizara , aunque la tendencia de largo del rublo es bajista. Por que razon has elegido Londres ?


----------



## gordinflas (13 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Buena empresa pero prefiero el mercado de Moscu , su volumen de negociacion es 3 ordenes de magnitud superior , ideal para buscar chollos u obtener liquidez inmediata. Amen de que puedo alquilar moneda para protegerme del riesgo moneda, aunque creo que es buen momento para comprar rublos , cuando impriman el año que viene en Europa se revalorizara , aunque la tendencia de largo del rublo es bajista. Por que razon has elegido Londres ?



Porque Degiro no me deja comprar en Rusia, solo por eso. Si no fuera por ese detalle compraría todas las rusas directamente en Moscú.

Bueno, resumen de NMTP. Opera 3 puertos grandes en Rusia. Es un negocio monopolístico por naturaleza (como todas las infraestructuras) y en Rusia más. Si algo le falta a Rusia son puertos profundos que no se congelen en invierno y estos 3 son de los muy pocos que no lo hacen. Los puertos están en Novorossiysk (Mar Negro), Baltiysk (Kaliningrado) y Primorsk (San Petersburgo).

Desde San Petersburgo exportan sobretodo petróleo y derivados. También entran cruceros y otros barcos de transporte de pasajeros (para quién quiera hacer turismo hay una ruta en barco Tallin / Helsinki / San Petersburgo). Desde Kaliningrado lo principal son _containers_ de todo tipo. Aún así es muy pequeño comparado con los otros dos, apenas hay volumen de mercancías.

El grande de verdad es el de Novorossiysk. Y tiene mucho sentido, es el que está mejor colocado de todos, con menos probabilidades de congelarse en invierno, acceso al Mediterràneo y al Canal de Suez y de ahí al resto del mundo. Aquí hay un gráfico que resume más o menos lo que se hace allí:




La mayoría de volumen en estos puertos se concentra en la exportación de materias primas. Esas materias primas son petróleo, derivados del petróleo, hierro, metales de todo tipo y grano en este orden. ¿Por qué tanto petróleo? Pues porque el principal accionista de NMTP es Transneft, la empresa estatal de oleoductos rusos. Eso y porque el puerto de San Petersburgo se dedica casi exclusivamente al petróleo.

Exporta principalmente a Europa, Asia y África. En Europa petróleo y derivados (tema del puerto de San Petesburgo otra vez), en Asia también pero con una proporción de hierro bastante más alta. En África sobretodo hierro y grano.




Y la pasta la gana operando los puertos (meter la carga en los barcos, llenar los depósitos de combustible, gestión de residuos, meter agua corriente en los barcos) pero también tienen un servicio de reparación de barcos, entre otras cosas.

Las rentabilidades son brutales como buen monopolio que son. Márgenes operativos del 50-60% año tras año. Los flujos de caja lo mismo, cada año entran unos 300-400 millones de dólares en efectivo directo a las cuentas de la empresa. Los beneficios fluctúan más porque la empresa tiene una tendencia a exagerar mucho las tendencias a corto plazo. Metió muchísimas provisiones por el tema de la Guerra de Crimea y luego las corrigió. Podría hacer lo mismo este 2020.

Y los precios... PER 4 de 2019 y divi de 2019 del 16% o por ahí (dependiendo de si lo compras en Rusia o en Londres, hay desajuste de precios por el volumen tan bajo de Londres). Está barata por lo de siempre: es rusa, miedo a las sanciones, dependencia del petróleo y materias primas...

En mi opinión es una grandísima empresa. No sé si mantendrán el dividendo. De poder podrían, pero quizá querrán ser conservadores. Aunque lo reduzcan a la mitad seguiríamos hablando de una bestialidad para una empresa defensiva del sector infraestructuras...


----------



## BABY (14 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder que puto amo, ole tus cojones, pedazo entrada. Yo en teoria tengo esa posicion y la de Gazprom completas, y lo que se me paso fue entrar en SUS en su momento, ahi fue fallo mio. Espero tener oportunidad de entrar a 16 o menos, yo creo que si, porque despues de los fuegos artificiales de la vacuna, la realidad es que nos queda un invierno muy largo por delante. Veremos...



No olviden esto, que últimamente se ve mucha euforia....


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> No olviden esto, que últimamente se ve mucha euforia....



Exacto. Yo no sé si bajaremos al infierno, a mínimos de marzo o a mínimos de hace 1/2 meses. Lo que tengo bastante claro en mi tesis de inversión es que dentro de 2/3 meses vamos a estar por debajo de los niveles a los que estamos hoy 14 de Noviembre. Y en base a eso invertiré. Básicamente sin pausa, pero especialmente sin ningún tipo de FOMO/prisa


----------



## BABY (14 Nov 2020)

Para los estímulos USA aún queda bastante para llegar a un acuerdo.

Y luego tenemos al elefante en la habitación.


----------



## Mig29 (14 Nov 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Porque Degiro no me deja comprar en Rusia, solo por eso. Si no fuera por ese detalle compraría todas las rusas directamente en Moscú.
> 
> Bueno, resumen de NMTP. Opera 3 puertos grandes en Rusia. Es un negocio monopolístico por naturaleza (como todas las infraestructuras) y en Rusia más. Si algo le falta a Rusia son puertos profundos que no se congelen en invierno y estos 3 son de los muy pocos que no lo hacen. Los puertos están en Novorossiysk (Mar Negro), Baltiysk (Kaliningrado) y Primorsk (San Petersburgo).
> 
> ...



La empresa es muy interesante, como todas las que recomienda! Pero ahora mismo Rusia me da respeto, si finalmente Biden llega a la presidencia, es de esperar que endurezca el tono con Rusia, y arrastre a Europa detrás, y claro, después de eso puede ser buen momento para entrar.
Cómo lo ve?


----------



## gordinflas (14 Nov 2020)

Mig29 dijo:


> La empresa es muy interesante, como todas las que recomienda! Pero ahora mismo Rusia me da respeto, si finalmente Biden llega a la presidencia, es de esperar que endurezca el tono con Rusia, y arrastre a Europa detrás, y claro, después de eso puede ser buen momento para entrar.
> Cómo lo ve?



Ni idea. Soy muy malo haciendo de futurólogo. Si se me diera bien estaría especulando en vez de mirar contabilidades  

Lo que sí puedo decir es que la guerra y las sanciones en 2014 no les afectó demasiado a nivel de resultados. La empresa hizo unas provisiones brutales que la pusieron en pérdidas durante ese año pero al todo acabó funcionando como siempre y fueron corrigiendo en los años siguientes. Si al final hay follón con Biden ten por seguro que voy a doblar la apuesta. Lo mismo digo de Gazprom y Tatneft.


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Nov 2020)

El martes dia 17 de noviembre antes de la apertura USA resultados de FINV
FinVolution Group to Report Third Quarter 2020 Financial Results on Tuesday, November 17, 2020


Medialink Group : Desde luego que por no moverse no es , la Srta.Lovinia esta metida en todos los fregaos, tv de Anime, merchandise , Pets Rock ,L'oreal, patrocinando eventos cinematograficos....


Medialink, ‘Viber’ Ink Asia Merch Deal
L’Oreal Adds Emoji to Skincare in China
L’Oréal teams up with Emoji to promote Lancôme skincare in China - Global Cosmetics News
Medialink to Rep Pets Rock in Asia
HKBU Global University Film Awards 2020 present Gold Award to entry from Korea National University of Arts
Medialink, ‘Viber’ Ink Asia Merch Deal


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Nov 2020)

primera entrada con media carga en Dream International a 2.66

Ultimamente se me escaparon unas cuantas con este subidon que llevamos, asi que tenia que entrar si o si en Dream, teniendo en cuenta que es de lo poco que seguia parado en cotizacion. Me guardo otra carga del mismo importe por si baja mas (Dream va a ser una de las posiciones mas grandes en mi cartera)


----------



## MagicTaly (16 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> primera entrada con media carga en Dream International a 2.66
> 
> Ultimamente se me escaparon unas cuantas con este subidon que llevamos, asi que tenia que entrar si o si en Dream, teniendo en cuenta que es de lo poco que seguia parado en cotizacion. Me guardo otra carga del mismo importe por si baja mas (Dream va a ser una de las posiciones mas grandes en mi cartera)



Justo entré el viernes a 2.68. Yo creo que volveremos a ver ROJO en algún que otro sector (espero que en Fly-Leasing), pero se nota que el positivismo se ha instalado en las bolsas. Sube todo (quitando especulaciones de EV que es un sube-baja)


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Nov 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Justo entré el viernes a 2.68. Yo creo que volveremos a ver ROJO en algún que otro sector (espero que en Fly-Leasing), pero se nota que el positivismo se ha instalado en las bolsas. Sube todo (quitando especulaciones de EV que es un sube-baja)



Muy buena entrada. Yo creo que mi proximam compra va a ser una constructora china, que también tiene una parte muy grande diseño de proyectos (sin ejecutarlos), que he bautizado junto a otros compis del foro como BCS, en honor al tito florentino. 

Es una constructora muuuy top, no penséis en la típica cosa paco chinorris, y esta a PER ridículo de dos con algo y divi del 10%, a pesar de tener un payout del 20/25%. Básicamente es de estas empresas que ves bajar y bajar cuando cada vez ganan MAS pasta cada año, y no entiendes que cojones pasa ahí. Sinceramente yo no le he encontrado ninguna red flag


----------



## Antropico (16 Nov 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Justo entré el viernes a 2.68. Yo creo que volveremos a ver ROJO en algún que otro sector (espero que en Fly-Leasing), pero se nota que el positivismo se ha instalado en las bolsas. Sube todo (quitando especulaciones de EV que es un sube-baja)



Aquí otro que entró a Dream la semana pasada a 2,70 con 2000 acciones (Paco Pobre Cartera). Leí los annual report y he buscado por todos los rincones y la verdad que los números son intachables y el negocio estable, faltan eso sí más contratos para diversificar como comentaron arriba.


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Nov 2020)

Y otro mas que tiene Dream a 2.65 pero solo 2K , no me entro toda la orden y aproveche para bajarsela a 2.55 porque la veia bajista.



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muy buena entrada. Yo creo que mi proximam compra va a ser una constructora china, que también tiene una parte muy grande diseño de proyectos (sin ejecutarlos), que he bautizado junto a otros compis del foro como BCS, en honor al tito florentino.
> 
> Es una constructora muuuy top, no penséis en la típica cosa paco chinorris, y esta a PER ridículo de dos con algo y divi del 10%, a pesar de tener un payout del 20/25%. Básicamente es de estas empresas que ves bajar y bajar cuando cada vez ganan MAS pasta cada año, y no entiendes que cojones pasa ahí. Sinceramente yo no le he encontrado ninguna red flag



Si te refieres a China Machinery Engineering corp 1829 lo que no me convence es que tiene unos margenes de beneficios ajustados para mi gusto.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Y otro mas que tiene Dream a 2.65 pero solo 2K , no me entro toda la orden y aproveche para bajarsela a 2.55 porque la veia bajista.
> 
> 
> 
> Si te refieres a China Machinery Engineering corp 1829 lo que no me convence es que tiene unos margenes de beneficios ajustados para mi gusto.



Nope, no es esa. Empieza por Beijing (de ahí el juego de palabras con BCS)

CMEC...joder es que está en una tendencia taaan bajista que me da mucho respeto. Y luego la parte de tener esa ultracaja pero no usarla, para mi gusto, de forma efectiva, pues me tira para atrás. Por lo demás es un cañón


----------



## gordinflas (16 Nov 2020)

Tatneft. 

Es una petrolera semiestatal, como la mayoría de conglomerados gigantes rusos. En este caso es propiedad de la República de Tartaristán (una provincia rusa) al 34%.También tienen una "acción de oro" que les da derecho a veto a cualquier decisión del accionariado. Eso también pasa en NMTP y Transneft. Herencia del régimen comunista, supongo. Eso y que las dos son empresas estratégicas para Rusia.

Tatneft extrae petróleo, lo refina y también está en el negocio de los petroquímicos. Una petrolera normal y corriente, vamos. Lo que la diferencia de las Repsoles de la vida es su precio de extracción. Sacar un barril le cuesta menos de 10$. Comparad con lo que le cuesta a Repsol sacar su petróleo en Talismán. Esa es la diferencia entre seguir obteniendo beneficios en una situación como la actual e irse a la quiebra.

Ccrece en ingresos y beneficios al 15-20% anual. El PER supongo que está bastante por encima de cuando yo compré. Creo que a 30 dólares a los que compré (o el equivalente en rublos, las acciones y los GDR siempre van a la par) el PER de 2019 estaba al 3-4 y el divi casi al 20%. Lo digo de memoria, ahora mismo no tengo delante los datos de 2019. En 2020 los beneficios y el divi bajarán y el PER subirá por esa bajada de beneficios, pero al menos sigue ganando pasta. Las petroleras normales están en números rojazos y sangrando a los accionistas con ampliaciones de capital, así que eso.


----------



## Rexter (16 Nov 2020)

Una preguntita de medio novato y ya que vosotros pilotáis tanto, o al menos os gusta tanto, el mercado chino.

¿Qué facilidad hay para adquirir acciones de empresas privadas chinas cotizadas en shenzhen o shangai utilizando la interconexión bursátil de Hong Kong?¿Sigue muy limitado a extranjeros o ya se pueden hacer cositas?

Que tengo informaciones de una empresa china que todavía no cotiza pero con intenciones de hacerlo para captar capital de cara a un fuerte crecimiento y expansión tanto por China como por Asia Oriental (Japón, Taiwan y Corea del Sur). Y tiene muchas papeletas para terminar siendo un empresón dentro del sector en China.

Si finalmente todo sigue su curso el año que viene podré desvelar el nombre de la empresa en caso de que salga a bolsa. No suelo escribir mucho pero alguno ya se puede imaginar de a que sector puede pertenecer. Si todo sale adelante al menos podré contribuir al hilo con una empresa kamikaze total si aquí quienes más llevais el hilo (sobre todo gordinflas) me lo permitís. Facturación actual de 100 millones de dólares.


----------



## Antropico (16 Nov 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Tatneft.
> 
> Es una petrolera semiestatal, como la mayoría de conglomerados gigantes rusos. En este caso es propiedad de la República de Tartaristán (una provincia rusa) al 34%.También tienen una "acción de oro" que les da derecho a veto a cualquier decisión del accionariado. Eso también pasa en NMTP y Transneft. Herencia del régimen comunista, supongo. Eso y que las dos son empresas estratégicas para Rusia.
> 
> ...



@gordinflas , te gusta más Tatneft que Neft? Yo con las petrogaseras rusas me hago un lío y al final solo me queda claro que Gazprom PAO es la matriz, suponiendo que lleva Neft y esta parece tener números similares a Tatneft,no?


----------



## eldelavespa (16 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> primera entrada con media carga en Dream International a 2.66
> 
> Ultimamente se me escaparon unas cuantas con este subidon que llevamos, asi que tenia que entrar si o si en Dream, teniendo en cuenta que es de lo poco que seguia parado en cotizacion. Me guardo otra carga del mismo importe por si baja mas (Dream va a ser una de las posiciones mas grandes en mi cartera)



Yo me guardo otra carga para dream, pero es que no para de bajar y no se sabe el xq..... En la bolsa de Hong Kong hay varias empresas chollo con buenos fundamentales pero algunas de ellas están registradas en las Islas caimán, degiro por algún motivo no deja comprarlas,¿serán estafa? 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (16 Nov 2020)

Antropico dijo:


> @gordinflas , te gusta más Tatneft que Neft? Yo con las petrogaseras rusas me hago un lío y al final solo me queda claro que Gazprom PAO es la matriz, suponiendo que lleva Neft y esta parece tener números similares a Tatneft,no?



Tatneft y Gazprom Neft (la filial petrolera de Gazprom) se parecen muchísimo, solo que nunca compraría Gazprom Neft teniendo a Gazprom PAO (la matriz gasista) cotizando. Gazprom PAO tiene como el 95% de las acciones de Gazprom Neft, así que si compras la matriz gasista es como si estuvieras comprando un pack 2x1. Es un chollazo y no tiene ningún sentido. El mercado odia todo lo ruso a un nivel surrealista.

Ahora que lo dices no se porqué tengo las Tatneft pudiendo comprar más Gazprom... Sobretodo con la subida que se ha pegado Tatneft. Quizá hago la rotación mañana mismo, mira lo que te digo.



eldelavespa dijo:


> Yo me guardo otra carga para dream, pero es que no para de bajar y no se sabe el xq..... E*n la bolsa de Hong Kong hay varias empresas chollo con buenos fundamentales pero algunas de ellas están registradas en las Islas caimán*, degiro por algún motivo no deja comprarlas,¿serán estafa?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Eso a mi también me mosqueaba y decidí investigar un poco. Se ve que esto de las empresas registradas en las Islas Caimán es algo que lleva pasando desde que UK devolvió Hong Kong a China. En realidad es algo bueno para nosotros. A muchos directivos no les gusta estar en las garras de un sistema autoritario como el chino. Las Islas Caimán tienen un sistema jurídico sólido y están dentro de la Commonwealth (esfera de influencia anglo). Ahí no te puede venir Xi Jinping y hacer una llamada para joderte. Si le ha pasado a Alibaba recientemente con la IPO de Ant a saber lo que te pueden hacer si eres una empresa pequeña y enfadas a algún cabecilla del PCCh...

Pero sí, en Hong Kong hay muchísimo pufo. Si no reparten divi ni recompran acciones, si tienen mucha deuda, si parece que los beneficios suben pero los flujos de caja siempre están en negativo... ni con un palo.

Si en Degiro no tienen alguna empresa de HK les tienes que enviar un correo para que te la pongan. Yo ya lo he hecho un par de veces con algunas empresas japonesas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Nov 2020)

Y con la ventaja que si están en caimán y en sitios de esos, si no me equivoco, la retención en origen del divi es 0. Y eso en empresas chinas con superdivis, se valora muy mucho


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Nov 2020)

Hoy Medialink tiene un volumen x80 al promedio , gustaron las noticias que puse hace unos dias ?


----------



## gordinflas (17 Nov 2020)

Pues parece que Sabadell se nos va y me ha pillado fuera. La apuesta más suicida de la cartera que acabó dándome pérdidas y al final se me fue por intentar apurar un par de céntimos... El otro día hablaba con @arriba/abajo de que quería pillarla a 0,25€. Menudo error de omisión me he comido.

Por una parte me siento bien porque Feministo me iba recriminando lo del Sabadell (sin argumentos reales porque en realidad es de los que menos sabe de Bolsa del subforo aunque vaya de listillo, véase el ridículo que hizo en su día con IAG o Rolls Royce) y así el mongolo queda en evidencia otra vez. Por otra... joder que mierda haberse quedado a dos céntimos.


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Nov 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues parece que Sabadell se nos va y me ha pillado fuera. La apuesta más suicida de la cartera que acabó dándome pérdidas y al final se me fue por intentar apurar un par de céntimos... El otro día hablaba con @arriba/abajo de que quería pillarla a 0,25€. Menudo error de omisión me he comido.
> 
> Por una parte me siento bien porque Feministo me iba recriminando lo del Sabadell (sin argumentos reales porque en realidad es de los que menos sabe de Bolsa del subforo aunque vaya de listillo, véase el ridículo que hizo en su día con IAG o Rolls Royce) y así el mongolo queda en evidencia otra vez. Por otra... joder que mierda haberse quedado a dos céntimos.



A mi hoy me ha pasado algo parecido , queria pillar otro paquete de momo y le habia puesto orden a 15.28 y yo mirando el precio ahi parado un buen rato entre 15.29-15.30 y por no querer subirselo al final se ha ido para arriba.


----------



## herodes2 (17 Nov 2020)

Si se va a medio o largo es irrelevante rascar unos céntimos.
El Sabadell es un truño tirando a agujero negro sideral, pasa que estos eventos son dificilmente previsibles desde un prisma económico porque ya me dirás que mierda de negocio hace el BBVA absorviendo un truño de banco especializado en pymes y medianas empresas que las están pasando canutas y que ya absorvió en tiempos a otro truño como la CAM; son favores políticos que se van haciendo.


----------



## Antropico (17 Nov 2020)

@gordinflas , Como vas a enfocar la kamikaze con la rotación que se viene? Rotaste Tatneft por Gazprom al final? Yo pillé Gazprom a 3,833, a ver si se coge y nos empieza a dar alegrías a partir de ahora.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Nov 2020)

No me lo recuerdes cabrón, que aún me duele haber intentado hacer de pacotrader con esta jajajajajajaja

------

@Antropico Pues el plan de siempre, sentarme y dedicar una horita cada 3-4 semanas a mirar los movimientos de la cartera. Si descubro alguna empresa nueva que es mejor que algo que ya tengo pues hago la rotación e ya. Lo mismo si tengo dos empresas que estaban más o menos igual de baratas y una sube y la otra baja sin motivo aparente. Roto una por la otra e ya. Siempre intentando mantener un equilibrio, que ningún sector ni país tengan demasiado peso. Y si en algún momento todo me sube demasiado y no encuentro nada para sustituirlo pues liquido y punto (para eso aún queda muchísimo, casi todo lo de la cartera cotiza a precios de quiebra y tengo bastantes empresas en el banquillo).

Pero bueno, todo eso son planes. A la hora de la verdad no sé vender en pérdidas y las cosas en números verdes me queman en las manos. Y lo del equilibrio... tengo como el 90% de la cartera en China y Rusia y la mitad en carbón / petróleo / gas. Equilibrio mis cojones.

Y no, aún no he hecho el cambio de Tatneft por Gazprom... Ya lo voy a hacer. No me vendrá de un par de días. Espero.


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Nov 2020)

SIG: resultados el dia 3 de diciembre , yo ya vendi las mias , lo mismo le echo mano de nuevo a algun paquete si corrije tras presentacion. Le pille cariño pero no hay que casarse con ninguna accion.

https://s2.q4cdn.com/912924347/files/doc_news/2020/11/Q3-Date-Announcement-Release.pdf


----------



## MagicTaly (18 Nov 2020)

Resultados Ucranianos MHP

Viento en popa en ventas y revenue para ser año de pandemia. no entiendo que leches es lo de "net profit margin before forex Foreign exchange gain-loss". Porque se va a la mierda la cuenta de resultados por eso?


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Nov 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Resultados Ucranianos MHP
> 
> Viento en popa en ventas y revenue para ser año de pandemia. no entiendo que leches es lo de "net profit margin before forex Foreign exchange gain-loss". Porque se va a la mierda la cuenta de resultados por eso?
> Ver archivo adjunto 491380
> Ver archivo adjunto 491381



Sin mirarlo en detalle quizás sea que ganan la pasta en la.modñneda ucra y se fue a la puta mierda. Ahí hay que ver tanto lo que ellos pagan en que monedas, lo que cobran en que monedas y finalmente en qué moneda presentan resultados (que tiene pinta de ser en dólares).

Que gordi nos diga pero me suena que está empresa no se cubría apenas el riesgo moneda, lo cual a mí me parece una mala gestión en esa parte en particular. Pero el gordi nos podrá comentar mejor


----------



## MagicTaly (18 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sin mirarlo en detalle quizás sea que ganan la pasta en la.modñneda ucra y se fue a la puta mierda. Ahí hay que ver tanto lo que ellos pagan en que monedas, lo que cobran en que monedas y finalmente en qué moneda presentan resultados (que tiene pinta de ser en dólares).
> 
> Que gordi nos diga pero me suena que está empresa no se cubría apenas el riesgo moneda, lo cual a mí me parece una mala gestión en esa parte en particular. Pero el gordi nos podrá comentar mejor



Ya veo ya, he estado viendo y tanto el rublo como el " Grivna ", se han ido a la mierda de un 20 a 30%. Pero joder, de millones en positivo a millones en negativo es un wtf xD

Creo que esto ya salió pero Morses seguirá plana a muerte durante bastante tiempo. El negocio online de lending, no estará en break-even hasta la primavera de 2022

Trading Update

A ver que tal los resultados, ya han dicho que "no later than 27th November"


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Nov 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Ya veo ya, he estado viendo y tanto el rublo como el " Grivna ", se han ido a la mierda de un 20 a 30%. Pero joder, de millones en positivo a millones en negativo es un wtf xD
> 
> Creo que esto ya salió pero Morses seguirá plana a muerte durante bastante tiempo. El negocio online de lending, no estará en break-even hasta la primavera de 2022
> 
> ...



Respecto a morses, en realidad la parte online es lo nuevo y NO importante en este momento. Necesitamos saber que cojones está pasando con el negocio tradicional de toda la vida que tienen, que al fin y al cabo es su bread and butter


----------



## gordinflas (18 Nov 2020)

El tema de MHP es que tienen sus reservas de dinero en grivnas pero presentan los resultados en dólares, así que si hay una caída gorda del cambio tienen que meter la devaluación de las grivnas no solo en los beneficios trimestrales sino de todas sus reservas. De ahí esas "pérdidas" (que son a nivel de balance y no significa que la empresa no esté generando dinero ni que se vaya a la quiebra, pero son pérdidas al fin y al cabo).

A la práctica se supone que no debería importar, el tema de la devaluación de la moneda se debería compensar a corto-medio plazo con subidas de precios y con un aumento de las exportaciones. Pero eso hace que los resultados después de meter el cambio de moneda sean una montaña rusa. Se podría arreglar cubriendo la moneda (o aún más fácil, teniendo las reservas en dólares en vez de en billetes del Monopoly). Aunque bueno, tampoco me lo he mirado a fondo. Quizá hay alguna razón. Quizá hay algún tipo de ley ucraniana que se lo impide o quizá les favorece a medio-largo plazo por el tema de la deuda...


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Nov 2020)

Le estan pegando de nuevo a Momo y estoy pensando en comprar otro paquete mas porque estoy casi seguro que subira . Los resultados creo que seran buenos porque no tendra que pagar tantos impuestos y porque creo que aumentaran los ingresos por publicidad (esto es ya mera intuicion ) . A las empresas chinas en general les esta llendo bien .Tiktok presento un importante aumento de los ingresos por publicidad hace una o dos semanas, quizas a Momo le haya ido similar , Que opinais ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Le estan pegando de nuevo a Momo y estoy pensando en comprar otro paquete mas porque estoy casi seguro que subira . Los resultados creo que seran buenos porque no tendra que pagar tantos impuestos y porque creo que aumentaran los ingresos por publicidad (esto es ya mera intuicion ) . A las empresas chinas en general les esta llendo bien .Tiktok presento un importante aumento de los ingresos por publicidad hace una o dos semanas, quizas a Momo le haya ido similar , Que opinais ?




Yo opino que o le.entro el viernes o le entro el lunes. Voy a dejar ya de marear la perdiz. Ojala fuera tan fácil para.mi como para vosotros poner una orden, esperar a que entre...e ya jajaja


----------



## BABY (18 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Le estan pegando de nuevo a Momo y estoy pensando en comprar otro paquete mas porque estoy casi seguro que subira . Los resultados creo que seran buenos porque no tendra que pagar tantos impuestos y porque creo que aumentaran los ingresos por publicidad (esto es ya mera intuicion ) . A las empresas chinas en general les esta llendo bien .Tiktok presento un importante aumento de los ingresos por publicidad hace una o dos semanas, quizas a Momo le haya ido similar , Que opinais ?



Yo entré al precio que hay hoy y estoy tranquilo. Hasta 45€ no vendo . Pero es lo que hablábamos el otro día, que ahora con el coronavirus probablemente haya mas restricciones y menos interacciones. Viendo el PER, los incrementos de ingresos de los últimos años, las recompras previstas... como no la jodan con la regulación o censura por contenidos inapropiados, la acción debe ir hacia arriba. Ahora bien, mantener una posición moderada dentro del valor, nunca más de 30 o 40K de exposicion


----------



## eldelavespa (18 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Le estan pegando de nuevo a Momo y estoy pensando en comprar otro paquete mas porque estoy casi seguro que subira . Los resultados creo que seran buenos porque no tendra que pagar tantos impuestos y porque creo que aumentaran los ingresos por publicidad (esto es ya mera intuicion ) . A las empresas chinas en general les esta llendo bien .Tiktok presento un importante aumento de los ingresos por publicidad hace una o dos semanas, quizas a Momo le haya ido similar , Que opinais ?



yo voy a esperar a los resultados del tercer trimestre, si están bien subira y todo va en la dirección correcta y recompro, si va peor no compro hasta los resultados del cuarto trimestre....Si por lo que sea el negocio cae en desgracia no quedar pillado. Con Morses opino lo mismo.


----------



## bientop (19 Nov 2020)

Antropico dijo:


> Aquí otro que entró a Dream la semana pasada a 2,70 con 2000 acciones (Paco Pobre Cartera). Leí los annual report y he buscado por todos los rincones y la verdad que los números son intachables y el negocio estable, faltan eso sí más contratos para diversificar como comentaron arriba.



Compras con Degiro? Haciendo cuentas con esa cantidad y los 10€ de comisión de compra/venta, 20 en total sobre 588... un 3,5% en comisiones, casi un año de dividendos (4,5%) o estoy viendo algo mal?


----------



## Antropico (19 Nov 2020)

bientop dijo:


> Compras con Degiro? Haciendo cuentas con esa cantidad y los 10€ de comisión de compra/venta, 20 en total sobre 588... un 3,5% en comisiones, casi un año de dividendos (4,5%) o estoy viendo algo mal?



en Degiro si, la verdad que el primer año me sale caro. Esta la quería para largo plazo pero tampoco quise entrarle con más porque tengo bastantes en el punto de mira para entrar con todo.


----------



## mrbobby13 (19 Nov 2020)

Entre Gazprom PAO y ADR cual es la diferencia? Veo que en DeGiro cobran más comisiones en ADR y además tiene menos volumen... Y la cotización es casi idéntica. Sería mejor PAO en este caso?


----------



## gordinflas (20 Nov 2020)

mrbobby13 dijo:


> Entre Gazprom PAO y ADR cual es la diferencia? Veo que en DeGiro cobran más comisiones en ADR y además tiene menos volumen... Y la cotización es casi idéntica. Sería mejor PAO en este caso?



Para saber si una acción (o un ADR en este caso) es lo mismo pero cotizando en diferentes bolsas puedes usar el truquillo del ISIN. El ISIN es el código internacional para identificar acciones y te suele salir en todos los screeners. En Investing esta aquí:




En el ADR de Gazprom PAO (la matriz gasista) el ISIN es US3682872078. Si pones esto en el buscador de Degiro te sale:




Estas 3 son literalmente lo mismo pero cotizando en Alemania, Reino Unido y Francia respectivamente. Donde lo compres da igual. Para los dividendos lo único que importa es donde esté domiciliada la empresa (en este caso Rusia). Pilla donde te salga más barato por comisiones o donde haya más volumen.

EDITO: Acabo de rotar Tatneft (vendida a 40$) por Gazprom (comprada a 4,01€). También he actualizado el mensaje principal.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Nov 2020)

Bueno pues al fin entre en Momo a 15.22

Ha estado más barata y de un poco de rabia, pero probablemente hubiese entrado incluso a 20 cuando estaba a esos niveles así que ni tan mal.tengo la corazonada de que se puede disparar cuando presente resultados en diez días y con el rollo de que no puedo operar de forma muy flexible, tenía sentido entrar ya


----------



## Feti (22 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Como te dijo gordinflas es una empresa.con perdidas endémicas y un balance que da pavor. El gobierno chino está detrás de decenas de marcas de coches eléctricos, así que si está tiene que caer, se la suda.



Buen research aquí señor.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Nov 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Buen research aquí señor.



DIOS, ahora que citas este comentario me ha dado por mirar Nio. Se ha multiplicado por 20 desde que abrí el hilo. Ahora vale más que BMW entera... con 100 veces menos ingresos y vendiendo 250 veces menos coches. Pero que cojones jajajajajajajajaja

Yo os la dejo a vosotros. La especulación no es lo mío. No me gusta comprar tulipanes por el precio de casas enteras y no quiero ser el último tonto...


----------



## BABY (23 Nov 2020)

Buenas tardes. ¿Algún kamikaze lleva S&U?. En caso afirmativo, ¿habéis cobrado el dividendo?. Gracias!


----------



## Feti (23 Nov 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> DIOS, ahora que citas este comentario me ha dado por mirar Nio. Se ha multiplicado por 20 desde que abrí el hilo. Ahora vale más que BMW entera... con 100 veces menos ingresos y vendiendo 250 veces menos coches. Pero que cojones jajajajajajajajaja
> 
> Yo os la dejo a vosotros. La especulación no es lo mío. No me gusta comprar tulipanes por el precio de casas enteras y no quiero ser el último tonto...



Veo que no estás muy al tanto de la burbuja ev que está teniendo lugar con acciones chinas. 

Haber comprado nio hace algunos meses como hice yo no creo que sea especulación. Es inversión... como lo que compras tu. Pero si la valoración está loca, pues aprovechas la ola.


----------



## gordinflas (23 Nov 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Veo que no estás muy al tanto de la burbuja ev que está teniendo lugar con acciones chinas.
> 
> Haber comprado nio hace algunos meses como hice yo no creo que sea especulación. Es inversión... como lo que compras tu. Pero si la valoración está loca, pues aprovechas la ola.



Sí que estoy al tanto, sí. Solo que no me había dado por ponerlo en perspectiva.

Y hombre, mantener una posición "aprovechando la ola porque la valoración está loca" es literalmente especulación. No digo que sea malo especular ojo, digo que no es mi estilo. Y aparte de eso creo que es muy peligroso para la persona media sin conocimientos en gestión del riesgo ni stop-losses ni cosas así. Ya sé que esta postura es un poco hipócrita viniendo de alguien que ha llamado a su cartera "kamikaze", pero bueno...


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Nov 2020)

Pues era intuición, pero si te digo la verdad, mi intuición ha cambiado jajaja

Leyendo mucho por ahí parece que este va a ser el PEOR trimestre y que a partir del último (el que acaba en diciembre) los resultados ya tendrían que ser mejores. Pero claro, ya sabes cómo va la bolsa, y que a veces hay cosas descontadas y a veces no. Lo mismo presenta unos resultados reguleros pero el guidance es bueno y la disparan para arriba. En cualquier caso estoy dentro. No al precio que me gustaría pero como dije, al no poder entrar a las cosas cuando quiera, siempre tengo el riesgo de que algo se dispare y yo necesito 24/48 horas para entrar en aquello que quiera entrar (y solo puedo entrar ese día que me aprueban y con la cantidad que me aprueban). Un rollo todo.


----------



## JonSebastianBach (23 Nov 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Buenas tardes. ¿Algún kamikaze lleva S&U?. En caso afirmativo, ¿habéis cobrado el dividendo?. Gracias!



Yo la llevo desde hace tiempo a precios precovid, unas 20 libras, y si que he cobrado el dividendo


----------



## Feti (23 Nov 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sí que estoy al tanto, sí. Solo que no me había dado por ponerlo en perspectiva.
> 
> Y hombre, mantener una posición "aprovechando la ola porque la valoración está loca" es literalmente especulación. No digo que sea malo especular ojo, digo que no es mi estilo. Y aparte de eso creo que es muy peligroso para la persona media sin conocimientos en gestión del riesgo ni stop-losses ni cosas así. Ya sé que esta postura es un poco hipócrita viniendo de alguien que ha llamado a su cartera "kamikaze", pero bueno...



Es lo que tienen las acciones growth.... Que muchas se disparan y las valoraciones no son acordes. Eso de buscar acciones baratas por per hace un lustro que no se lleva, bueno no se lleva pero no se rentabiliza tanto. Aprovechar la ola con un stop puesto después de haber hecho un x5 me parece muy poco peligroso.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Nov 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Es lo que tienen las acciones growth.... Que muchas se disparan y las valoraciones no son acordes. Eso de buscar acciones baratas por per hace un lustro que no se lleva, bueno no se lleva pero no se rentabiliza tanto. Aprovechar la ola con un stop puesto después de haber hecho un x5 me parece muy poco peligroso.



Claro porque todo es así de fácil. Ey mira una acción growth!!! Súbete a surfear compadre!!! Otro X5 con la chorra! Surfea surfea!!!

Luego el problema es cuando la gente se queda pillada en acción growth simplemente porque crecen a la mitad (o menos) y sus números son una puta mierda y la deuda les sube y siguen perdiendo dinero etc etc.

Pero bueno, ya nos tranquilizas tu diciéndonos como ganar dinero. Menos mal que te tenemos aquí. Voy a encerar la tabla y listo para surfear!!!


----------



## burbujasplot (23 Nov 2020)

Sigo queriendo entrar, la espero a 1600 no entiendo porque no sube con ganas como lo han hecho muchas


----------



## eldelavespa (23 Nov 2020)

La subida de hoy de FLY un 10% ¿a que se debe? ¿hay noticias?


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Nov 2020)

La diferencia con goeasy es que en goeasy hay un equipo directivo muy agresivo que dijo que si la acción bajaba mucho se iban a gastar toda la pasta y algo más en recomprar acciones. Es el mismo sector que SUS pero es un perfil totalmente distinto de equipo directivo.


----------



## Feti (24 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Claro porque todo es así de fácil. Ey mira una acción growth!!! Súbete a surfear compadre!!! Otro X5 con la chorra! Surfea surfea!!!
> 
> Luego el problema es cuando la gente se queda pillada en acción growth simplemente porque crecen a la mitad (o menos) y sus números son una puta mierda y la deuda les sube y siguen perdiendo dinero etc etc.
> 
> Pero bueno, ya nos tranquilizas tu diciéndonos como ganar dinero. Menos mal que te tenemos aquí. Voy a encerar la tabla y listo para surfear!!!



Yo no digo como te debes de ganar tu dinero. Parece que te jode de alguna manera que nio este subiendo. Tranquilo tío, no sufras. Solo digo que yo apuesto por acciones growth, casi no tengo value en mi cartera. Y es una opción tan válida como otra cualquiera. Tu análisis de nio hace algunos meses da pena... Como tu que parece que estás siempre enfadado. Claro que nio no tenía y no tiene beneficio. Pero igual que no tienen beneficio uber, airbnb, spotify, tesla hasta hace nada, etc... Y muchas de ellas décadas sin beneficios y quemando pasta. De eso se trata la inversión en Growth, de empresas no saneadas pero con perspectivas de futuro.

Si resulta que la acción está disparada, voy a seguir en ella hasta que las perspectivas de crecimiento cambien o haya una piedra en el camino demasiado grande como para superarla. He utilizado el término surfearla.... Te ha hecho mucha gracia parece. Pero eso es porque eres un amargado de cojones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Nov 2020)

Feti dijo:


> Yo no digo como te debes de ganar tu dinero. Parece que te jode de alguna manera que nio este subiendo. Tranquilo tío, no sufras. Solo digo que yo apuesto por acciones growth, casi no tengo value en mi cartera. Y es una opción tan válida como otra cualquiera. Tu análisis de nio hace algunos meses da pena... Como tu que parece que estás siempre enfadado. Claro que nio no tenía y no tiene beneficio. Pero igual que no tienen beneficio uber, airbnb, spotify, tesla hasta hace nada, etc... Y muchas de ellas décadas sin beneficios y quemando pasta. De eso se trata la inversión en Growth, de empresas no saneadas pero con perspectivas de futuro.
> 
> Si resulta que la acción está disparada, voy a seguir en ella hasta que las perspectivas de crecimiento cambien o haya una piedra en el camino demasiado grande como para superarla. He utilizado el término surfearla.... Te ha hecho mucha gracia parece. Pero eso es porque eres un amargado de cojones.



Bueno bueno bueno...aquí alguien está proyectando su propia frustración y cabreo parece...

Encima mientes, eso es más triste aún. Que a mí me jode algo de Nio? Para nada. Es más, quién sacó aquí un mensaje de ABRIL fuiste TU, no yo.

Y no te conformas con eso sino que tienes la poca elegancia de venir a dar aquí lecciones como si el resto fuéramos gilipollas "ejjj que gordi eso del value ejjta anticuado, ejjj que el growth es lo que se lleva"

Claro que se lo que son acciones growth. Pero no te engañes, Nio no es una acción growth a día de hoy, NIo es una acción ultra especulativa como puede ser Nikola o muchas otras. Las cuentas de Nio dan auténtico pavor, pero pavor del bueno. No tienen nada que ver con las de tesla por ejemplo, las cuales conozco bien desde hace años porque es una compañía que siempre me ha encantado.

Si las cuentas de Nio son caca, pues en este hilo donde gente como gordi y yo nos dedicamos a mirar cuentas fundamentalmente, lo decimos. Luego lo que haga la acción es otra cosa, porque hay mucho "surfero" por ahí como tú. Y los seguirá habiendo. Porque la bolsa es así (en unas épocas más y en otras menos) desde que el mundo es mundo.

No sé si entiendes que el problema, en general, de las acciones growth, es que hay gente como tú que justifican absolutamente cualquier cosa en las cuentas de una empresa "porque es growth". El problema es que luego baja la marea, se acaba el growth y lo que te queda es una empresa con cuentas de pena.

Así que mucha suerte, pero hay que tener algo más de clase para apenas escribir en el foro y venir a rescatar mensajes de Abril. Mensaje que además sigue siendo cierto. Porque las cuentas de Nio, seis meses después, siguen siendo una putísima mierda. Yo no surfeo acciones. Yo me miro sus cuentas y su modelo de negocio a fondo y en base a eso invierto. Yo invierto en acciones a 10 años vista. Te meterías tu en Nio pensando en no tocarlas en 10 años?

Ah y por cierto, he comprado cosas que crecen tanto como Nio, a PER 5. Que algunos pensáis que el growth tiene que tener múltiplos disparatados y no es así.

Tomare nota de tu opinión sobre qué siempre estoy enfadado. Lo pongo en el rincón de las cosas que me importan mucho, prometido. Por suerte hay aquí DECENAS de foreros que me agradecen, tanto en público como en privado, que de mi opinión sobre distintas empresas y les ayude con dudas que tengan. Pero por supuesto tu opinión está por encima de la de toda esa gente. Palabrita del niño Jesús.


----------



## MagicTaly (24 Nov 2020)

Artículo bastante largo (el autor siempre escribe así), pero me ha hecho recordar nuestras minas mongolas xDD. Que por cierto, anda como un paso de semana santa, 4 pasitos para delante y 3 para atrás

Mongolia, un país sin una sola víctima por Coronavirus, tiene muchas lecciones que darnos


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Nov 2020)

, GLNG da resultados el lunes.
Golar LNG Limited – Q3 2020 results presentation

Momo el martes dia 1 de diciembre
Investor Home | Momo, Inc.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ademas de Momo , GLNG tambien da resultados el lunes.
> Golar LNG Limited – Q3 2020 results presentation



Joder día grande!!!


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder día grande!!!



No creo que sean relevantes en este contexto pues suponiendo sean malos creo que el mercado los tenía ya descontados , creo que con la vacuna en ciernes el mercado piensa ya a futuro. Quizás si hubiese subido demasiado de precio.... Y a propósito de esto quizás a quien si puede que corrijan es a signet que esta si se ha pasado de vueltas porque se decía que los ricos ahora en lugar de viajar compraban más joyas . Vamos a ver la semana.


----------



## gordinflas (24 Nov 2020)

Compradas unas Finvolution a 2,04$. Me entran mejor ahora que hace unos meses. Un pelín más arriba pero con bastante más certidumbre ahora. Y bueno, sigue a un PER bajísimo (1,7 de 2019 y probablemente 2-3 de 2020) y creciendo en ingresos al 135% desde 2015. Eso es bastante más que Nio


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Nov 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Compradas unas Finvolution a 2,04$. Me entran mejor ahora que hace unos meses. Un pelín más arriba pero con bastante más certidumbre ahora. Y bueno, sigue a un PER bajísimo (1,7 de 2019 y probablemente 2-3 de 2020) y creciendo en ingresos al 135% desde 2015. Eso es bastante más que Nio



Pero eso no surfea pringaooooo


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder día grande!!!



Corrijo , Momo es el martes, dia 1.

Investor Home | Momo, Inc.

Hoy ha caido la bolsa china dicen que por unas investigaciones que esta haciendo el gobierno chino sobre coches electricos. 

China stocks post biggest intraday fall in nearly a month as EV stocks drag


----------



## tramperoloco (25 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero eso no surfea pringaooooo



Quillo que pasa hoy con Morses? Good news o simplemrte que el mercado ya está buscando los rezagados?. También pudiera ser por rebalaceos de fin de mes y esta vez haya decidido meterle algún fondo. Vamos a ver si los próximos días continúa la tendencia o se nos cae


----------



## MagicTaly (25 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Quillo que pasa hoy con Morses? Good news o simplemrte que el mercado ya está buscando los rezagados?. También pudiera ser por rebalaceos de fin de mes y esta vez haya decidido meterle algún fondo. Vamos a ver si los próximos días continúa la tendencia o se nos cae



Juas, yo ayer cargué más apostando por buenos resultados. En teoría salen el 27, aunque llevan el retraso del copón con el cambio de CFO


----------



## tramperoloco (25 Nov 2020)

Es raro. Esta subiendo mucho con poco volumen, suena a atrapa gacelas o alguna argucia. No se. Quizás si los datos que me dan la app de ib están mal.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Nov 2020)

Con Morses pasa lo siguiente, antes del covid tenia ahi a ciertos fondos centrados en income, cazar divis y demas, porque el yield era bastante bueno. Como han cancelado el dividendo, hay algun que otro fondo saliendose, eso es lo que ha hecho bajar tanto la accion y la mantiene tan hundida, que siguen soltando papel esas manos fuertes.

Lo que pasa es que ahora hay otro tipo de fondos entrando, uno de ellos es Artemis, que basicamente esta pillando todo el papel que sale. Lo de hoy parece que es que los fondos que se salian, o ya han salido, o al menos han parado de salir, y sim embargo Artemis y quizas algun otro fondo siguen comprando a full. Artemis lleva mas del 6% de la empresa para que os hagais una idea.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Nov 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Juas, yo ayer cargué más apostando por buenos resultados. En teoría salen el 27, aunque llevan el retraso del copón con el cambio de CFO



Buen ojo cabron. Yo iba a entrar con un poquito mas entre hoy y manana. Por suerte llevo una carga bastante decente a 36 peniques


----------



## BABY (25 Nov 2020)

@gordinflas, se fuerte.....no vendas!


----------



## tramperoloco (25 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Es raro. Esta subiendo mucho con poco volumen, suena a atrapa gacelas o alguna argucia. No se. Quizás si los datos que me dan la app de ib están mal.



Era un error de la aplicacion , hay bastante volumen , esto puede dar que las subidas sigan.



BABY dijo:


> @gordinflas, se fuerte.....no vendas!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 497730



Up&down dijo que nos haria ricos asi que llenado el zurron tire la llave.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 Nov 2020)

Ojo que se está gestando una burbuja inmobiliaria en Arabia Saudí brutal. Casi un delirio.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Nov 2020)

Buen alegrón nos dio morses hoy. Me da que está no para hasta los 50/60 peniques, luego veremos


----------



## tramperoloco (25 Nov 2020)




----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 498029



Con los de Amati hasta el fin del mundo!!! Me da que la vamos a ver estabilizada un tiempo entre 50/60. Es un nivel mucho mas normal, lo de ahora era de empresa en quiebra


----------



## 199i (25 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Buen alegrón nos dio morses hoy. Me da que está no para hasta los 50/60 peniques, luego veremos



me han alegrado la tarde.

Creo que los comerciales han picado a las puertas de los desesperados correctos


----------



## BABY (25 Nov 2020)

Yo incluso me estoy empezando a plantear una ampliacion, aunque ya le metí 4k en el primer golpe....


----------



## eldelavespa (26 Nov 2020)

Encontre un par de acciones que no tienen mala pinta...

*Dickson Concepts International Ltd (0113)

Yip’s Chemical Holdings Ltd (0408)*

a ver que os parece..


----------



## gordinflas (26 Nov 2020)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Encontre un par de acciones que no tienen mala pinta...
> 
> *Dickson Concepts International Ltd (0113)
> 
> ...



No te puedo decir de Yip's, pero Dickson sí que la tengo en el radar. Sobre el papel parece un turnaround de manual con numerazos. Ese PER 1... Luego te la miras más a fondo y esos super resultados de 2020 son casi todo beneficios extraordinarios por la venta de unos edificios que estaban valorados por mucho menos en el balance. El PER real debe estar alrededor de 3 o 4.

Pero oye, que siguen siendo tiendas de lujo a PER 3-4 sin deuda y con el creador (se llama Dickson Poon) con el 60% de la empresa. Lástima de la subida de estos días...


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Nov 2020)

Buff me da que mañana se nos va morses a los 55 o así. Supongo que se estabilizará entre 50/60, pero ha dado muchas alegrías en este hilo así que enhorabuena a todos los que como yo estáis dentro


----------



## tramperoloco (26 Nov 2020)

Morses: Publication of FY20 Results

Mañana a las 9:30

Llevo mas de 50K acciones , cosas de promediar a la baja.


----------



## RockLobster (26 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Morses: Publication of FY20 Results
> 
> Mañana a las 9:30
> 
> Llevo mas de 50K acciones , cosas de promediar a la baja.



Jesus, te has sacado un buen dinero con esto entonces.

Enoravuena losh primiadosh


----------



## tramperoloco (26 Nov 2020)

RockLobster dijo:


> Jesus, te has sacado un buen dinero con esto entonces.
> 
> Enoravuena losh primiadosh



Media a 35p.
Bueno.... se gana cuando se vende . Veremos mañana con los resultados si no tenemos que vender con el culo a dos manos. Y anda que el volumen a veces acompaña


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Media a 35p.
> Bueno.... se gana cuando se vende . Veremos mañana con los resultados si no tenemos que vender con el culo a dos manos. Y anda que el volumen a veces acompaña a veces.



En realidad los resultados de mañana no valen para mucho, porque son totalmente pre bicho. Los que tienen miga son los de dentro de un mes, que es con todo el bicho incluido.

Lo único útil mañana es ver si dan algún tipo de.guidance o hay alguna pregunta interesante de los analistas


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Nov 2020)

Gordinflas, el Sabadell quizas se te ponga a tiro again , pero si los del BBVA no lo quieren no se , no se ...

Sabadell rompe la negociación con BBVA para su fusión tras no llegar a un acuerdo sobre el precio

Morses Club PLC | Results Centre | Morses Club

Mal para ser precovid, he liquidado la mitad. Me lo olia por el mal cierre que hizo ayer.


----------



## porcospin (27 Nov 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues parece que Sabadell se nos va y me ha pillado fuera. La apuesta más suicida de la cartera que acabó dándome pérdidas y al final se me fue por intentar apurar un par de céntimos... El otro día hablaba con @arriba/abajo de que quería pillarla a 0,25€. Menudo error de omisión me he comido.
> 
> Por una parte me siento bien porque Feministo me iba recriminando lo del Sabadell (sin argumentos reales porque en realidad es de los que menos sabe de Bolsa del subforo aunque vaya de listillo, véase el ridículo que hizo en su día con IAG o Rolls Royce) y así el mongolo queda en evidencia otra vez. Por otra... joder que mierda haberse quedado a dos céntimos.



@gordinflas la vida da segundas oportunidades y hoy el sabadell tiene un buen descuento, al menos ha vuelto a la cotización del verano. Y lo malo es que a lo bajistas les encanta atacar a este SAB.


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Nov 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> @gordinflas la vida da segundas oportunidades y hoy el sabadell tiene un buen descuento, al menos ha vuelto a la cotización del verano. Y lo malo es que a lo bajistas les encanta atacar a este SAB.



Si , pero creo que ahora da un poco de mas mal rollo por el echo de haber sido "repudiado" por el BBVA , se esta haciendo Popular este banco.


----------



## BABY (27 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordinflas, el Sabadell quizas se te ponga a tiro again , pero si los del BBVA no lo quieren no se , no se ...
> 
> Sabadell rompe la negociación con BBVA para su fusión tras no llegar a un acuerdo sobre el precio
> 
> ...



La verdad es que los resultados han sido regulares nada más...

Pero vamos, que ya has ganado unos buenos duros!


----------



## porcospin (27 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Si , pero creo que ahora da un poco de mas mal rollo por el echo de haber sido "repudiado" por el BBVA , se esta haciendo Popular este banco.



_"No se ha llegado a un acuerdo en los términos económicos, no ha tenido nada que ver con el governance", indican fuentes cercanas a BBVA. _

....
_La entidad cerró ayer a 0,40 euros, tras haber marcado mínimo a finales de octubre (antes de anunciarse los resultados de la vacuna de Pfizer) en 0,25 euros por acción.

El banco de origen catalán pedía una prima de alrededor el 25%."_



Yo no veo las similitudes con el Popular, más alla de que los fondos bajistas se ceben en su cotización y se malvenda el TSB. Y supongo aun puede haber partido de vuelta con el BBVA.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Nov 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> _"No se ha llegado a un acuerdo en los términos económicos, no ha tenido nada que ver con el governance", indican fuentes cercanas a BBVA. _
> 
> ....
> _La entidad cerró ayer a 0,40 euros, tras haber marcado mínimo a finales de octubre (antes de anunciarse los resultados de la vacuna de Pfizer) en 0,25 euros por acción.
> ...




Creo que el BBVA está dando pistas. Ya han mirado las tripas del banco por dentro y ya tienen su precio en mente. Precio que a Sabadell no le gusta. Si yo fuera el CEO del BBVA esperaría a otro momento chungo donde los bancos se van a tomar por culo en bolsa y entonces presentaría una oferta con una prima del 40/50% sobre ese precio. Take it or leave it


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Nov 2020)

Aún no me los he mirado con detalle, pero estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que dices. No son unos buenos resultados, pero básicamente la empresa no está quebrada o ha presentado unas super perdidas, que es lo que la cotización reflejaba. En diciembre sabremos si se queda en el entorno de 40/50 o se va mucho más arriba


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Aún no me los he mirado con detalle, pero estoy bastante de acuerdo con lo que dices. No son unos buenos resultados, pero básicamente la empresa no está quebrada o ha presentado unas super perdidas, que es lo que la cotización reflejaba. En diciembre sabremos si se queda en el entorno de 40/50 o se va mucho más arriba



Cuando salieron los resultados se paro la cotizacion. Me imaginaba a todo el mundo ahi mirando deprisa y corriendo los resultados, una situacion extresante. 
Los resultados no son buenos pero lo peor es la fecha a que pertenecen , si hubiese sido de etapas covid seria mas condescendiente. Me preocupan realmente los resultados de la etapa covid, aunque con esos si hay que serlo , un punto a su favor lo de sus prestamos digitales. Aun asi me siento mas comodo reduciendo mi posicion aunque luego tenga que cogerla algo mas arriba , prefiero la seguridad.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Nov 2020)

Justo ahora veo lo del Sabadell. No tengo liquidez ahora mismo, va a tener que ser en otra ocasión. Y suerte, porque no sabría que hacer ahora mismo si la tuviera. Imagino que poner orden limitada por debajo de 0,30.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Nov 2020)

Bueno pues ya estoy dentro de Finv. Se me escapo ampliar morses por un puto dia, y me cago en la puta, poco mas se me jode finv tambien, pero por suerte pude entrar hoy. Ha tenido muchisimo volumen hoy, veremos si arranca del todo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Nov 2020)

Creo que a medio plazo va a ser una locura. Está te la debemos a ti (si no estoy equivocado) así que un millón de gracias


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Nov 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Justo ahora veo lo del Sabadell. No tengo liquidez ahora mismo, va a tener que ser en otra ocasión. Y suerte, porque no sabría que hacer ahora mismo si la tuviera. Imagino que poner orden limitada por debajo de 0,30.



A 0.3 justamente le puse , pero para poca cosa .



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Creo que a medio plazo va a ser una *locura*. Está te la debemos a ti (si no estoy equivocado) así que un millón de gracias



y para corto creo que tambien es la palabra adecuada .

PD. ojito con esto:
House to consider measure next week that could banish Chinese stocks from U.S. that don't comply with audit rules


----------



## eldelavespa (28 Nov 2020)

Nos la van a liar con Momo, ya toy sudando... 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Nov 2020)

Ni idea, ni se si llegaran a algo estos ultimos coletazos de la era Trump. Pero nada mas el hecho de plantearlo a algunos valores creo que gracia no le van a hacer . Me pregunto si no tendra como intencion frenar el creciente flujo de dinero hacia empresas chinas que en algunos casos esta formando ya burbujas como en NIO . 
Momo esta auditada por Deloitte , asi que imagino que cumplira esos estandares que USA quiere imponer.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Nov 2020)

El volumen del viernes fue tremendo, lo mismo arranca para no volver hacia abajo. Si te digo la verdad ojala bajara a 1.8 o menos. Le metí media carga y estaría muy muy feliz de verla bajar y meter carga completa. Pero tengo la sensación de que quizás esta vez es la buena...


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El volumen del viernes fue tremendo, lo mismo arranca para no volver hacia abajo. Si te digo la verdad ojala bajara a 1.8 o menos. Le metí media carga y estaría muy muy feliz de verla bajar y meter carga completa. Pero tengo la sensación de que quizás esta vez es la buena...



Tu ve poniendo orden de compra a 1.8-1.85


----------



## eldelavespa (28 Nov 2020)

Gracias tio, pero ésta empresa que pones aquí ye otro "momo" no coincide ni el isin ni el número de acciones....
Esperemos que nuestra "momo" nos de buenos resultados y tire para arriba sin palos entre las ruedas.


----------



## BABY (28 Nov 2020)

Lo de los auditores daria para hilo aparte. A Wirecard lo auditaba E&Y y todos sabemos cómo acabó la cosa. Alguno incluso apareció muerto por ahí.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Tu ve poniendo orden de compra a 1.8-1.85



Por desgracia no puedo poner órdenes de compra de nada...como mucho esperar a que llegue a esos precios y entrar 24/48 horas despues


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por desgracia no puedo poner órdenes de compra de nada...como mucho esperar a que llegue a esos precios y entrar 24/48 horas despues



Pues es una lastima te capa todo el timing .
En diciembre el esperado rally de Navidad que se espera veremos si no se convierte en zurriagazo Navideño . Motivos : segun Hartnett de Bank of America entradas record de cash en bolsa en las 3 ultimas semanas superando a enero del 2018 , si parece estupendo para la bolsa , pues mirad que paso al poco en el SPX , la sobrecompra seguira aumentando y rebalanceos importantes de fondos mensuales, trimestrales y semestrales donde tienen que vender bolsa porque ha subido mucho y tienen que mantener unos ratios . Vamos a ver si la euforia compradora de particulares es capaz de amortiguarla .


----------



## eldelavespa (29 Nov 2020)

La empresa rusa NMTP tiene buena pinta pagando tanto dividendo y sin deuda, pero estaba buscando información sobre la doble retención y no me quedó claro. Encontré este articulo Cambios en la política de dividendos entrarán en vigor en Rusia a partir de 2021
¿Entiendo que quitan un 15 % recuperable al hacer la declaración no?


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Nov 2020)

Resultados de GLNG
News


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Nov 2020)

En Golar no falla, dia que hay noticias, buenas o malas, siempre hay un barrido de stops al inicio de la sesion. Lo que me ha dicho una persona que se sabe esta empresa de memoria, es que los resultados han sido buenos, que los catalizadores se estan alineando y pueden llegar todos a la vez, pero a la vez que sigue habiendo una necesidad real de que la IPO de Hygo salga adelante en los proximos meses.

El esta contento con los resultados, asi que yo estoy satisfecho y tranquilo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Nov 2020)

Visto como esta Momo hoy...me da que manana nos van a follar (a nivel bursatil al menos)

Se sabe que los resultados de manana no van a ser buenos, pero quizas van a ser peores aun de lo que se espera?

Si son malos y empieza a bajar bastante, yo voy a dejarla correr un poquito, pero sinceramente de lo que tengo en cartera ahora, es la que mas me preocupa (junto a la debilidad de globaltrans)


----------



## bientop (30 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Visto como esta Momo hoy...me da que manana nos van a follar (a nivel bursatil al menos)
> 
> Se sabe que los resultados de manana no van a ser buenos, pero quizas van a ser peores aun de lo que se espera?
> 
> Si son malos y empieza a bajar bastante, yo voy a dejarla correr un poquito, pero sinceramente de lo que tengo en cartera ahora, es la que mas me preocupa (junto a la debilidad de globaltrans)



Yo creo que se está repitiendo esto (noticia del 3 de noviembre):

Chinese Tech Stocks Slump After Ant's IPOs Are Suspended | TheStreet

Y noticia de hoy:

Jack Ma's Ant IPO Unlikely To Happen Before 2022 Over New Regulatory Hurdles: Report


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Visto como esta Momo hoy...me da que manana nos van a follar (a nivel bursatil al menos)
> 
> Se sabe que los resultados de manana no van a ser buenos, pero quizas van a ser peores aun de lo que se espera?
> 
> Si son malos y empieza a bajar bastante, yo voy a dejarla correr un poquito, pero sinceramente de lo que tengo en cartera ahora, es la que mas me preocupa (junto a la debilidad de globaltrans)



Y Morses no? 
Pues yo apuestos por buenos o al menos reguleros . A veces hacen al reves. suben los que los van a dar malos . bajan los que los van a dar buenos. Hoy estamos a fin de mes hay rebalanceos y muchas estan de ganga.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Nov 2020)

bientop dijo:


> Yo creo que se está repitiendo esto (noticia del 3 de noviembre):
> 
> Chinese Tech Stocks Slump After Ant's IPOs Are Suspended | TheStreet
> 
> ...



Por este tema no estoy tan seguro, por ejemplo finv sigue subiendo hoy.

No lo se, pero esta claro que lo normal es que manana con los resultados, o Momo se mete un rally guapo para arriba, o lo mismo se va a buscar minimos anuelaes(ahora se quedara plana una semana jajaja)


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Nov 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Y Morses no?
> Pues yo apuestos por buenos o al menos reguleros . A veces hacen al reves. suben los que los van a dar malos . bajan los que los van a dar buenos. Hoy estamos a fin de mes hay rebalanceos y muchas estan de ganga.




En Morses parece que la quieren mandar abajo otra vez...y me estoy planteando muy seriamente meterle otra carga (la mitad que la inicial mas o menos) si vuelve a los 36 o asi. Me esta tentando muy mucho.


----------



## bientop (30 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por este tema no estoy tan seguro, por ejemplo finv sigue subiendo hoy.
> 
> No lo se, pero esta claro que lo normal es que manana con los resultados, o Momo se mete un rally guapo para arriba, o lo mismo se va a buscar minimos anuelaes(ahora se quedara plana una semana jajaja)



Puede ser, ahora mismo, de las que salen en el artículo:
Momo -4,9%
Baouzun -4,7%
Sohu -3,4%
Weibo -0,5%
Baba -3,04
Tencent -3,43
Pinduoduo -7,5%
Jd -3,84%
NetEase -3,1%


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Nov 2020)

bientop dijo:


> Puede ser, ahora mismo, de las que salen en el artículo:
> Momo -4,9%
> Baouzun -4,7%
> Sohu -3,4%
> ...



Ojalá sea eso y tengas razón, porque tengo unas ganas enormes de entrarle a Baba, y una bajada de un 5/10% desde precios actuales sería un regalazo


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Nov 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ojalá sea eso y tengas razón, porque tengo unas ganas enormes de entrarle a Baba, y una bajada de un 5/10% desde precios actuales sería un regalazo



Entiendes ahora porque te puse en negrita lo de locura de accion en tu comentario de FINV ? preparate para un torbellino de emociones 
Es que conozco bien esa accion , hubo un tiempo que le hacia mucho trading , y creo que voy a volver.

Por cierto , le he echado un par y acabo de comprar otro paquete de momo a 14.36


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Nov 2020)

Yo tambien le entre justamente a ese mismo precio , lo eligiste por casualidad o por darle un margen al soporte de 12.5 ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Nov 2020)

Es de edreamer 100%. Esa y finvolution (y alguna otra claro)


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Nov 2020)

A 3x céntimos, lo que se descuenta es quiebra o ampliación salvaje de capital. Visto lo que presentaron no veo posible la.primera ni probable.la segunda. Está empresa tenía un leverage bastante bajo para el sector, y fue muy prudente no aceptando nuevos clientes (de los que no tienen info fiable respecto a capacidad de repago) durante meses, cuando empezó el covid.

Creo que su problema es de disminución del negocio (por el covid más ser tan prudente) más que de morosidad (que obviamente es gigante, pero en este segmento es siempre muy grande).

Eso significa que cuando todo pase, poco a poco deberían empezar a abrir la.mano del crédito, aumentar volumen y con ello ingresos y beneficios. Y eso desde 3x peniques...veo casi imposible perder dinero. Probablemente decida a final de esta semana si ampliar o no


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Dic 2020)

Cómo veis AMD que está cerca de romper máximos históricos y como primer objetivo la barrera psicológica de los 100$?


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> A 3x céntimos, lo que se descuenta es quiebra o ampliación salvaje de capital. Visto lo que presentaron no veo posible la.primera ni probable.la segunda. Está empresa tenía un leverage bastante bajo para el sector, y fue muy prudente no aceptando nuevos clientes (de los que no tienen info fiable respecto a capacidad de repago) durante meses, cuando empezó el covid.
> 
> Creo que su problema es de disminución del negocio (por el covid más ser tan prudente) más que de morosidad (que obviamente es gigante, pero en este segmento es siempre muy grande).
> 
> Eso significa que cuando todo pase, poco a poco deberían empezar a abrir la.mano del crédito, aumentar volumen y con ello ingresos y beneficios. Y eso desde 3x peniques...veo casi imposible perder dinero. Probablemente decida a final de esta semana si ampliar o no



Yo tome beneficios de 2/3 del volumen que llevaba y cuando vea oportuno creo que entrare de nuevo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Cómo veis AMD que está cerca de romper máximos históricos y como primer objetivo la barrera psicológica de los 100$?




Lo que veo es que no es este hilo donde deberias preguntar por esa empresa, porque no da el perfil del hilo en absoluto. Entiendo que quieres saber sobre la empresa, pero no deberias hacerlo a costa de manchar los hilos de otros foreros.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo tome beneficios de 2/3 del volumen que llevaba y cuando vea oportuno creo que entrare de nuevo.




Tiene mucha pinta de que se va para abajo otra vez. Yo voy a hacerlo al reves que tu, voy a usarlo para cargar mas por abajo (sin soltar arriba)


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tiene mucha pinta de que se va para abajo otra vez. Yo voy a hacerlo al reves que tu, voy a usarlo para cargar mas por abajo (sin soltar arriba)



me equivoque, mala pinta
https://momoinc.gcs-web.com/static-files/49236a3e-3ff7-402d-ad01-c03b27700661


----------



## TomBolillo (1 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo que veo es que no es este hilo donde deberias preguntar por esa empresa, porque no da el perfil del hilo en absoluto. Entiendo que quieres saber sobre la empresa, pero no deberias hacerlo a costa de manchar los hilos de otros foreros.



Vale, gracias. Lo puse aquí porque en los otros hilos que hay van de chicharros, del IBEX, de blue chips dividenderas, de mineras...

¿O debería ir en el hilo de las disruptivas que abrió otro forero?


----------



## BABY (1 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> me equivoque, mala pinta
> https://momoinc.gcs-web.com/static-files/49236a3e-3ff7-402d-ad01-c03b27700661



Ahora a esperar que los resultados estén descontados ya de la cotización. O que sean menos malos de lo que se esperaba. Pero bueno, creo que eran de esperar, lo importante es que cuando la situación general mejore, la cotización debería subir. En general yo compro estas acciones de empresas con alguna dificultad (MOMO, Morses, Baba, Intel) para uno o dos años vista, ese es mi horizonte. ¿Que plazos vais planteando vosotros en vuestra estrategia?.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Ahora a esperar que los resultados estén descontados ya de la cotización. O que sean menos malos de lo que se esperaba. Pero bueno, creo que eran de esperar, lo importante es que cuando la situación general mejore, la cotización debería subir.



Para estas cosas está el truco que me enseñó gordi de meter media carga de primeras. Así te permite por un lado entrar quizás a precios un poco más altos de los que contabas, pero estar ya dentro. Si la acción luego sube sin parar, pues al menos llevas media carga y sacas ventaja, si la acción luego se pega una ostia pues completas la carga más abajo.

Si momo se la pega, yo voy a esperar a ver si rompe con claridad el soporte último en 13,XX y luego decidir si amplio (posiblemente)


----------



## Bort (1 Dic 2020)

buenas, creo que de esta ya habló gordinflas en su día: biogen, público "datos esperanzadores" sobre su fármaco contra el alzheimer y se fue al cielo para desplomarse al poco tiempo, tras el rechazo de los asesores externos de la FDA

En marzo se tomará una decisión definitiva, pero si finalmente este medicamento (en marzo o posteriormente) ve la luz creo que biogen se va a disparar (es el primer fármaco en 20 años). Parece que hay pocas posibilidades de que salga adelante, porque la FDA suele ir en consonancia con sus asesores, pero también hay bastantes presiones para lanzar un nuevo medicamento

Voy a abrir posición a expensas de lo que pase de aquí a tres meses


----------



## bientop (1 Dic 2020)

Por lo que veo parece que batió expectativas

Momo Inc Earnings, Revenue Beat in Q4

Momo Inc announced earnings per share of 2.11 on revenue of 3.77B. Analysts polled by Investing.com anticipated EPS of 2.06 on revenue of 3.71B.

Stock Market Insights | Seeking Alpha

Momo (NASDAQ:MOMO): Q3 Non-GAAP EPS of $0.44 beats by $0.07; GAAP EPS of $0.31 beats by $0.09.


----------



## bientop (1 Dic 2020)

Estaría bien, no?
Diluted net income per American Depositary Share ("ADS") was RMB2.11 (US$0.31) in the third quarter of 2020, compared to RMB4.04 in the same period of 2019.

Non-GAAP diluted net income per ADS (note 1) was RMB2.98 (US$0.44) in the third quarter of 2020, compared to RMB4.90 in the same period of 2019.

Eso sí, vuelven las noticias de los deslistados (junto a lo de Ant y la seguridad nacional) aunque no afecta a la empresa en sí, podría afectar a la cotización.


----------



## gordinflas (1 Dic 2020)

Bueno, para alegrar un poco el hilo... La otra tecnológica de la cartera (Pax Global) ha subido más de un 30%. Han sacado un comunicado diciendo que los resultados de 2020 serán un 40% superiores a los del año pasado COMO MÍNIMO. Ya la tengo a +100% y dudo de que la vaya a vender en breves.


----------



## bientop (1 Dic 2020)

@gordinflas has visto global cord blood corporation? No se si me suena de verla en este hilo.


----------



## BABY (1 Dic 2020)

Segunda entrada en MOMO a 13.08$


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Segunda entrada en MOMO a 13.08$




Aprietas pronto el gatillo. Yo la voy a dejar correr, y si se pone en 10,xx me planteo si ampliar o no. A precios actuales y visto como va, tengo ganas cero de meter la segunda y ultima carga, antes me tiro a las super chinas fintech de edream (tengo pendiente entrar en qfin)

Para mi una de las peores cosas de los resultados de momo es que estan recomprando una puta mierda, 23 millones de dolares en 3 meses, ridiculo. Eso hace que mi entusiasmo por la empresa baje bastante, porque precisamente si los ejecutas quisieran crear valor de verdad, tendrian que estar recomprando a dos manos siempre que la accion estuviera por debajo de 20/25 dolares, no digamos ya a los precios actuales, es que es una oportunidad unica de crear mucho valor para el accionista en estos momentos dificiles, y NO lo estan haciendo


----------



## gordinflas (1 Dic 2020)

bientop dijo:


> @gordinflas has visto global cord blood corporation? No se si me suena de verla en este hilo.



Me la han comentado varias veces, aunque no se si en el hilo o por privado. 

Es una de esas empresas chinas con números brutales pero que nunca reparten dividendo ni recompran acciones. A eso súmale una ampliación de capital muy bestia que hicieron en 2017-2018. ¿Por qué ampliaron capital si se supone que en ese momento no tenían deuda y encima de eso tenían una caja neta de 250 millones de dólares? A mi me huele a pufo o a muy mala directiva, qué quieres que te diga.


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Segunda entrada en MOMO a 13.08$



los tienes cuadrados


----------



## gordinflas (1 Dic 2020)

TomBolillo dijo:


> Vale, gracias. Lo puse aquí porque en los otros hilos que hay van de chicharros, del IBEX, de blue chips dividenderas, de mineras...
> 
> ¿O debería ir en el hilo de las disruptivas que abrió otro forero?



Ya, la verdad es que el título del hilo no encaja del todo. Al principio era para empresas hipercíclicas que estaban a precios de quiebra por el virus y ha ido mutando. Ahora los que estamos por aquí seguimos empresas buenas y baratas pero más feas que pegarle a un padre (sector carbón, empresas rusochinas, cosas así). AMD es todo lo contrario de lo que se suele traer por aquí, bonita y estadísticamente carísima. No creo que te podamos ayudar con esta. En el hilo de las disruptivas creo que hablan de tecnológicas americanas.


----------



## BABY (1 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> los tienes cuadrados



Puse una orden limitada a la hora de comer a 13.10 para ampliar posición. No pensaba que entrase, espero haber hecho un “buy the dip” y no baje más....orden de venta puesta a 50$.


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> .. Al principio era para empresas hipercíclicas que estaban a precios de quiebra por el virus y ha ido mutando. Ahora los que estamos por aquí seguimos empresas buenas y baratas pero más feas que pegarle a un padre (sector carbón, empresas rusochinas, cosas así)....



.....y asi fue como se creo la agencia de calificación de riesgo en servicios financieros y análisis de acciones y bonos Gordi and up&down , con ticker G&A


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> .....y asi fue como se creo la agencia de calificación de riesgo en servicios financieros y análisis de acciones y bonos Gordi and up&down , con ticker G&A



Jajajajaja que grande

La verdad es que entre todos estamos encontrando muchísimas joyas a unos precios ridículos. No recuerdo un mercado tan distopico nunca, donde encuentras empresas sanas con caja neta a full y creciendo a PER 3 o menos, y luego tienes empresas que jamás han dado beneficio, bueno es que jamás han ingresado un puto dólar aún, y están valoradas a 5/10/20/30 mil millones de dólares. Y luego claro encima la peña se mete ahi a full y te vienen a dar lecciones...

Luego cuando esas cosas pinchan, ya veréis como nadie estaba dentro. Es siempre igual


----------



## eldelavespa (2 Dic 2020)

Al final Momo cerró casi en positivo, de locos. Psicológicamente ayuda que la gente esté dispuesta a seguir comprando cuando baja. No entiendo muy bien la situación de la empresa, se supone que en China están haciendo vida normal desde hace tiempo sin estar afectados por el coronabicho, esperemos que la aplicación no haya dejado de estar de moda. Hay que seguir pacientes... 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Dic 2020)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Al final Momo cerró casi en positivo, de locos. Psicológicamente ayuda que la gente esté dispuesta a seguir comprando cuando baja. No entiendo muy bien la situación de la empresa, se supone que en China están haciendo vida normal desde hace tiempo sin estar afectados por el coronabicho, esperemos que la aplicación no haya dejado de estar de moda. Hay que seguir pacientes...
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Me da que te miraste el after hours quizás. Durante la sesión cerró con una bajada del 5.6%.

Momo está en un momento de cambio estructural en su parte principal del negocio. Decidieron tomar medidas dolorosas para el corto plazo a cambio de que las cosas estén donde ellos quieren que estén en el medio y largo plazo.

Q4 será igual que Q3 y a partir de Q1 2021 deberían empezar a mejorar las cosas en cuanto a ingresos y beneficios se refiere.


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Dic 2020)

Mañana resultados Q3 de Signet, 
Signet Jewelers Limited - Q3 Fiscal 2021 Results Conference Call


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Dic 2020)

Mañana ofertas en Golar. Ampliación de capital de aprox un 15%. Arriba/abajo a los accionistas nos las venden más baratas?

Golar LNG ofrecerá 11 millones de acciones en oferta pública
Stock Market Insights | Seeking Alpha


Hamilton, Bermuda - 2 de diciembre de 2020 - Golar LNG Limited (la "Compañía") (NASDAQ: GLNG) anunció hoy que tiene la intención de ofrecer, emitir y vender al público 11.000.000 de acciones ordinarias, valor nominal $ 1.00 por acción ("Acciones ordinarias ”), A través de una oferta pública suscrita (la“ Oferta ”). La Compañía tiene la intención de utilizar los ingresos netos de la Oferta para reembolsar parcialmente la línea de Préstamo a Plazo, reembolsar la Línea de Préstamo de Margen en su totalidad y usar los fondos restantes para fines corporativos generales, que pueden incluir, entre otras cosas, gastos de capital, otro endeudamiento, financiamiento de capital de trabajo o inversiones.
La Compañía también tiene la intención de otorgar a los suscriptores una opción de 30 días para comprar hasta 1.650.000 Acciones Ordinarias adicionales.
Citigroup, Clarksons Platou Securities y DNB Markets actúan como gestores conjuntos de contabilidad y Arctic Securities actúa como gestor de la Oferta. 
La Compañía ha presentado una declaración de registro efectiva en anaquel (incluido un prospecto base) ante la Comisión de Bolsa y Valores (la “SEC”) relacionada con la Oferta. Antes de invertir, debe leer el prospecto base en esa declaración de registro, el suplemento del prospecto relacionado con la Oferta y los demás documentos incorporados por referencia en el mismo, que la Compañía ha presentado o presentará ante la SEC, para obtener información más completa sobre la Compañía. y la Ofrenda. También se presentará ante la SEC un suplemento del prospecto final relacionado con la Oferta.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Mañana ofertas en Golar. Ampliación de capital de aprox un 15%. Arriba/abajo a los accionistas nos las venden más baratas?
> 
> Golar LNG ofrecerá 11 millones de acciones en oferta pública
> Stock Market Insights | Seeking Alpha
> ...




Yo no voy a ir a la ampliación. Voy a esperar a ver si vuelve a los 7 y completar carga. Esta ampliación le resta algo de potencial de subida y es una pena, pero por otro lado si me permite completar carga a 7 o así, pues a mí me hacen un favor la verdad. Conozco otra gente que ya lleva mucha carga y no necesitan meter más. Para esa gente es más putada


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo no voy a ir a la ampliación. Voy a esperar a ver si vuelve a los 7 y completar carga. Esta ampliación le resta algo de potencial de subida y es una pena, pero por otro lado si me permite completar carga a 7 o así, pues a mí me hacen un favor la verdad. Conozco otra gente que ya lleva mucha carga y no necesitan meter más. Para esa gente es más putada



Pues si llega con el rollo de qu tienes que echar instancia se te pasa el timing. El mercado está ávido de compras, recuperaría en seguida. No se pasa un mes sin tocar los 9. Fijate ayer en nio ehang xpeng... El papelon que le soltó la mano fuerte y acabaron la mayoría en verde fuerte. Y por golar veo que hay ganas no como en momo. Pero como te dije le gustan mucho hacer gaps y tirar la cotización para acumular y luego revender.


----------



## gordinflas (3 Dic 2020)

Joder que mal lo de Golar, sobretodo para los que ya estáis dentro. Esto si que es una mala noticia, no hay vuelta de hoja. Creo que voy a hacer un esfuerzo extra para poner noticias positivas cada vez que salga una negativa y viceversa. Entre lo de Momo (que no eran tan malas noticias, pero bueno) y lo de Golar (que sí que lo son) llevamos una semanita un poco jodida...

Así que eso. Mongolian va subiendo a su ritmo normal. Puede pasar semanas plana o ligeramente bajista y luego subir un 30% en una sola sesión sin motivo alguno. Chicharro chicharreando. Ya va camino de llegar al 100% de beneficios sobre mi primera compra. 

Todos los catalizadores que podían disparar la acción están llegando poco a poco: China sigue creciendo a buen ritmo (al menos comparado con el resto del mundo), el carbón de coke sube de precio, Australia tiene problemas para vender carbón de coke a China, la línea ferroviaria entre Mongolia y China va viento en popa... Y encima de eso los resultados parece que van a sorprender para bien otra vez.

Creo que hasta 5HKD o así no voy a considerar siquiera la posibilidad de vender.


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Pues si llega con el rollo de qu tienes que echar instancia se te pasa el timing. El mercado está ávido de compras, recuperaría en seguida. No se pasa un mes sin tocar los 9. Fijate ayer en nio ehang xpeng... El papelon que le soltó la mano fuerte y acabaron la mayoría en verde fuerte. Y por golar veo que hay ganas no como en momo. Pero como te dije le gustan mucho hacer gaps y tirar la cotización para acumular y luego revender.



Yo cuando entré en golar, entre bastante abajo precisamente porque tuve la suerte de aprovecharme de un gap bajista enorme en apertura


----------



## BABY (3 Dic 2020)

Como chicharrea MOMO....


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo cuando entré en golar, entre bastante abajo precisamente porque tuve la suerte de aprovecharme de un gap bajista enorme en apertura



Lo se , te vi , yo tambien estuve alli , 10ctmos mas abajo.



gordinflas dijo:


> Joder que mal lo de Golar, sobretodo para los que ya estáis dentro. Esto si que es una mala noticia, no hay vuelta de hoja. Creo que voy a hacer un *esfuerzo* extra para poner noticias positivas cada vez que salga una negativa y viceversa. Entre lo de Momo (que no eran tan malas noticias, pero



para la viceversa si eso, no hagas tanto esfuerzo


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Dic 2020)

Ojito con las empresas chinas , miradle bien los numeros , yo chequeare por ahi la red .
Kandi, el fabricante chino de coches eléctricos low cost, es acusado de fraude por la empresa que 'tumbó' a Nikola

Va a haber que echarle de vez en cuando una ojeada al twitter del tal hindenburg
https://twitter.com/hindenburgres?lang=es


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ojito con las empresas chinas , miradle bien los numeros , yo chequeare por ahi la red .
> Kandi, el fabricante chino de coches eléctricos low cost, es acusado de fraude por la empresa que 'tumbó' a Nikola



Es el problema de las modas, que acaban apareciendo mierdas a precios de empresotes. La gente no entra en realidad en Nikola o Kandi o si puta madre por la empresa en si. La mayoria dela gente que entra sabe que son mierda. La gente quiere pegar el pelotazo y salirse antes de que explote y que sea otro el que se joda. siempre es igual. Siempre


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Dic 2020)

*Morses Club will release its results for the 26-week period ending 28 August 2020 by no later than 28 December 2020*. This date is in line with the COVID-19 guidance issued by AIM Regulation (dated 9 June 2020) which grants the Company an extension of one month for the reporting of its half-yearly results.

The Company will be holding a virtual sell-side analyst presentation to discuss the Company’s FY20 results and current trading at 09:30am on the morning of Friday 27 November. Please contact morses@camarco.co.uk if you would like to attend.

Morses Club is an established provider of non-standard financial services in the UK. The Group consists of Morses Club, the UK’s second largest home collected credit (“HCC”) provider, and Shelby Finance Limited, Morses Club’s digital division, which operates under two online brands, Dot Dot Loans, an online lending provider, and U Account, which offers online e-money current accounts. The Group’s growing digital capabilities and scalable, highly invested IT platform has enabled Morses Club to deliver an increasingly broad range of financial products and services to the non-standard credit market.

UK HCC is considered to be a specialised segment of the broader UK non-standard credit market. UK HCC loans are typically small, unsecured cash loans delivered directly to customers’ homes. Repayments are collected in person during weekly follow-up visits to customers’ homes. UK HCC is considered to be stable and well-established, with approximately 1.6 million1 people using the services of UK HCC lenders.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Dic 2020)

Gracias @gordinflas por hacernos ricos con Mongolian.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Dic 2020)

Van a incluir a Globaltrans en el MOEX, ¿es el ibex35 ruso?

Revised Lists Of The Moscow Exchange Indices Announced

Moscow Exchange announced the results of the quarterly review for MOEX indices. All changes were made upon recommendations from the Index Committee and will be implemented from 18 December 2020. The Exchange has also set free floats for a number of companies.


----------



## Fouche (4 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Gracias @gordinflas por hacernos ricos con Mongolian.



Sí, me sumo a los agradecimientos. Enorme Gordinflas. Me surgían mis dudas pero me metí porque sonaba muy mojabragas el ser accionista de una mina mongola que parece una Prypiat en mitad del desierto.

Ahora que parece que el gigante despierta, ¿cómo veis ampliar la posición? Entiendo que tras este arreon corrija algo y nos de una buena entrada.


----------



## RockLobster (4 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Van a incluir a Globaltrans en el MOEX, ¿es el ibex35 ruso?
> 
> Revised Lists Of The Moscow Exchange Indices Announced
> 
> Moscow Exchange announced the results of the quarterly review for MOEX indices. All changes were made upon recommendations from the Index Committee and will be implemented from 18 December 2020. The Exchange has also set free floats for a number of companies.



El moex es la bolsa de Moscu.

Va a cotizar en rublos, no solo en dolares en Londres como hasta ahora


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Dic 2020)

Controlad el fomo , esperad a que se desinfle tras estos subidones cuando meten esos volumenes de golpe.


----------



## SargentoHighway (4 Dic 2020)

Fouche dijo:


> Sí, me sumo a los agradecimientos. Enorme Gordinflas. Me surgían mis dudas pero me metí porque sonaba muy mojabragas el ser accionista de una mina mongola que parece una Prypiat en mitad del desierto.
> 
> Ahora que parece que el gigante despierta, ¿cómo veis ampliar la posición? Entiendo que tras este arreon corrija algo y nos de una buena entrada.



A partir de aquí que baje un 10-15% como la otra vez y ya se pone golosa para echarle algún paquete adicional.


----------



## MagicTaly (4 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> A partir de aquí que baje un 10-15% como la otra vez y ya se pone golosa para echarle algún paquete adicional.



Totalmente, si vuelve a 0.6 incremento más la posición


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Joder que mal lo de Golar, sobretodo para los que ya estáis dentro. Esto si que es una mala noticia, no hay vuelta de hoja. Creo que voy a hacer un esfuerzo extra para poner noticias positivas cada vez que salga una negativa y viceversa. Entre lo de Momo (que no eran tan malas noticias, pero bueno) y lo de Golar (que sí que lo son) llevamos una semanita un poco jodida...
> 
> Así que eso. Mongolian va subiendo a su ritmo normal. Puede pasar semanas plana o ligeramente bajista y luego subir un 30% en una sola sesión sin motivo alguno. Chicharro chicharreando. Ya va camino de llegar al 100% de beneficios sobre mi primera compra.
> 
> ...



Les mandé hace una semana un email a MMC para preguntarles si la linea ferrea que transportará el carbón hasta la frontera China llevará su carbón o solo lo hara del carbón de la minera estatal Erdenes-Tavan Tolgoi , no me han contestado . El ferrocarril tendrá capacidad para 30M de T y me parece que la exportación de ambas mineras superan con creces esa cifra.


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Dic 2020)

Ayer hubo un volumen muy alto en Golar, y la grafica me recordaba a la acumulacion que estuvieron haciendo cuando nos aviso Gordinflas al caer a 6. Esto me huele a argucia para llenar el zurron a buen precio. Veremos si no empiezan a salir de repente esos catalizadores positivos .


----------



## BABY (4 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> *Morses Club will release its results for the 26-week period ending 28 August 2020 by no later than 28 December 2020*. This date is in line with the COVID-19 guidance issued by AIM Regulation (dated 9 June 2020) which grants the Company an extension of one month for the reporting of its half-yearly results.
> 
> The Company will be holding a virtual sell-side analyst presentation to discuss the Company’s FY20 results and current trading at 09:30am on the morning of Friday 27 November. Please contact morses@camarco.co.uk if you would like to attend.
> 
> ...



Camino de los 50!


----------



## gordinflas (4 Dic 2020)

Felicidades a todos los que estáis dentro de Mongolian, que por lo que veo en este hilo y en los comentarios de Investing sois unos cuantos. Joder qué subidón.

Por cierto, el lunes o así os traigo mi sustituto para ARLP. Una carbonera china (tiene más cosas aparte de carbón) que ha descubierto @GOLDGOD hace unas semanas. PER 2 o 3, creciendo al 20/30% anual, superdividendo de más del 10%, balance sólido, caja neta... lo típico. 

Ya lo sé, otra empresa china y otra carbonera. Es lo que está barato, qué queréis que os diga. Os juro que no lo hago aposta


----------



## tramperoloco (4 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Felicidades a todos los que estáis dentro de Mongolian, que por lo que veo en este hilo y en los comentarios de Investing sois unos cuantos. Joder qué subidón.
> 
> Por cierto, el lunes o así os traigo mi sustituto para ARLP. Una carbonera china (tiene más cosas aparte de carbón) que ha descubierto @GOLDGOD hace unas semanas. PER 2 o 3, creciendo al 20/30% anual, superdividendo de más del 10%, balance sólido, caja neta... lo típico.
> 
> Ya lo sé, otra empresa china y otra carbonera. Es lo que está barato, qué queréis que os diga. Os juro que no lo hago aposta



Ansiando estamos 
Carbón de coke o térmico ? Según he leido las carboneras chinas tienen un problema de competividad y tienen carbón de coke de peor calidad que el australiano y que el de nuestra mongola. En las acerias suelen mezclarlo.
Por cierto que eso de barato ....he estado mirando algunas carboneras y menudas subidas les han metido en los últimos dias.


----------



## gordinflas (5 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ansiando estamos
> Carbón de coke o térmico ? Según he leido las carboneras chinas tienen un problema de competividad y tienen carbón de coke de peor calidad que el australiano y que el de nuestra mongola. En las acerias suelen mezclarlo.
> Por cierto que eso de barato ....he estado mirando algunas carboneras y menudas subidas les han metido en los últimos dias.



Es que antes me he columpiado un poco. Su negocio está relacionado con el carbón pero en realidad, si se le tuviese que poner una etiqueta, sería una empresa química. Lo que hacen es pillar carbón bituminoso (o hulla, lo he buscado pero no me entero) y transformarlo en carbón de coke. Del proceso parece que también sacan benceno, alquitrán de hulla, gas natural, hidrógeno... En el informe anual te ponen este esquema:




Vamos, que no son una minera como las otras que he ido poniendo. No es un Mongolian ni un ARLP. Lo "bueno" del tema es que tienen todo integrado, muy al estilo de las empresas rusas. Eso dispara los márgenes, reduce la ciclicidad y les da margen de maniobra si alguna de las partes se vuelve más rentable que las otras. Por ejemplo, con el boom del LNG empezaron a abrir gasolineras de gas licuado.

Ah por cierto, que antes me he olvidado de ponerlo. La empresa se llama *Henan Jinma*, ticker 6885. Aquí tenéis el informe de 2019 (en realidad es hasta abril de 2020, ya sabéis como funcionan los años corporativos).


----------



## tramperoloco (5 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Gracias @gordinflas por hacernos ricos con Mongolian.



Pues le echaremos unos euros aunque sea por el dividendo. Yo creia que iba a ser kinetic mines and Energy 1277, pero esa ya habia pegado un tiron como nuestra mongola.


----------



## aserejee (5 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Es que antes me he columpiado un poco. Su negocio está relacionado con el carbón pero en realidad, si se le tuviese que poner una etiqueta, sería una empresa química. Lo que hacen es pillar carbón bituminoso (o hulla, lo he buscado pero no me entero) y transformarlo en carbón de coke. Del proceso parece que también sacan benceno, alquitrán de hulla, gas natural, hidrógeno... En el informe anual te ponen este esquema:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 507174
> 
> ...



Por lo que leo hay un IPO en marcha. 

PROPOSED INITIAL PUBLIC OFFERING OF A SHARES

Attachments


http://northeurope.blob.euroland.co...ments/1253746/HKEX-EPS_20200929_9457070_0.PDF


----------



## Tio1saM (5 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ah por cierto, que antes me he olvidado de ponerlo. La empresa se llama *Henan Jinma*, ticker 6885. Aquí tenéis el informe de 2019 (en realidad es hasta abril de 2020, ya sabéis como funcionan los años corpo



Otro que te da las gracias por Mongolian también estaba dentro.

De esta cual es la contra, solo ser china y el sector, en 2019 bajo mucho su cotización, ¿paso algo ahí?


----------



## tramperoloco (5 Dic 2020)

Covid-19: nuevo tratamiento oral que "suprime en 24 horas" el coronavirus
Therapeutically administered ribonucleoside analogue MK-4482/EIDD-2801 blocks SARS-CoV-2 transmission in ferrets

A ver si eso ayuda que los que los chinos usen mas Momo y se interrelacionen mas. 

PD noticia chunga al respecto:
Georgia State University Researchers Try To Peddle Mutagenic Drug Molnupiravir As Possible COVID-19 Therapeutic After Study On Ferrets! - Thailand Medical News


----------



## aserejee (5 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Covid-19: nuevo tratamiento oral que "suprime en 24 horas" el coronavirus
> Therapeutically administered ribonucleoside analogue MK-4482/EIDD-2801 blocks SARS-CoV-2 transmission in ferrets
> 
> A ver si eso ayuda que los que los chinos usen mas Momo y se interrelacionen mas.
> ...



No se si lo sabes pero rumorean que habrá 600millomes de dosis de la vacuna listas en China en una o dos semanas.

https://www.aa.com.tr/es/mundo/chin...FjADegQIChAB&usg=AOvVaw2g3RX4ru_nCrQMXBN-pYnj


----------



## gordinflas (5 Dic 2020)

aserejee dijo:


> Por lo que leo hay un IPO en marcha.
> 
> PROPOSED INITIAL PUBLIC OFFERING OF A SHARES
> 
> ...



Esto es lo único que me mosquea de la empresa. La quieren sacar a cotizar en la bolsa de Shanghai (de momento solo está en Hong Kong). Para ponerlo en contexto, las dos bolsas chinas funcionan de forma paralela. En HK puede comprar todo el mundo menos los ciudadanos chinos y en Shanghai solo pueden comprar chinos. Las acciones de HK se llaman acciones "H" y las de Shanghai acciones "A". Aparte del sitio donde cotizan no hay ninguna diferencia más.

Para salir a cotizar en Shanghai podrían crear nuevas acciones (o sea ampliar capital, que sería MUY malo para nosotros) o podrían sacarla a cotizar ofreciendo parte de las acciones de algún institucional o accionista mayoritario en la IPO (en este caso daría igual). 

Por una parte no creo que el mayoritario se arriesgue a emitir nuevas acciones. Ahora mismo solo tiene el 40% de las acciones, un poco menos y perdería el control de facto. Por otra parte... ¿Qué institucional con dos dedos de frente querría vender acciones de una empresa así a este precio? Como la empresa no haga un esfuerzo para recomprar acciones a mercado, transformarlas de acciones H a acciones A y ponerlas a cotizar en Shanghai no se me ocurre como podrían evitar la ampliación... Aunque bueno, cosas más raras se han visto en el mundillo. De poder hasta podrían tumbar la medida en la junta de accionistas.

Pero vamos, si amplían mucho sería un movimiento nefasto. La empresa cotiza a precios de quiebra por el amor de dios, no puedes emitir nuevas acciones en esta situación. Si al final es una ampliación pequeña (del 3% o menos) o lo hacen sin ampliar pues perfecto.


----------



## Mig29 (6 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Felicidades a todos los que estáis dentro de Mongolian, que por lo que veo en este hilo y en los comentarios de Investing sois unos cuantos. Joder qué subidón.
> 
> Por cierto, el lunes o así os traigo mi sustituto para ARLP. Una carbonera china (tiene más cosas aparte de carbón) que ha descubierto @GOLDGOD hace unas semanas. PER 2 o 3, creciendo al 20/30% anual, superdividendo de más del 10%, balance sólido, caja neta... lo típico.
> 
> Ya lo sé, otra empresa china y otra carbonera. Es lo que está barato, qué queréis que os diga. Os juro que no lo hago aposta



Mil gracias Gordinflas, de corazón, ya no solo por darnos buenos consejos de inversión y compartir con todos nosotros, gratis, información que tanto tiempo cuesta recopilar.
Además de un grande eres humilde, no te conozco más que por este hilo, pero puedo decir sin riesgo de equivocarme que eres una persona de 10.
Sigue así!


----------



## BABY (6 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Covid-19: nuevo tratamiento oral que "suprime en 24 horas" el coronavirus
> Therapeutically administered ribonucleoside analogue MK-4482/EIDD-2801 blocks SARS-CoV-2 transmission in ferrets
> 
> A ver si eso ayuda que los que los chinos usen mas Momo y se interrelacionen mas.
> ...



Hay un refrán español que dice “La jodienda no tiene enmienda”. En China seguro que es igual. MOMO tendrá que empalmarse en algún momento.


----------



## 199i (6 Dic 2020)

Gracias @*gordinflas *también por el subidón de Morses. Sin olvidar que Hawaian Holdings ha pegado otro pico interesante si la sigue alguno.

Creo que hay otras muchas empresas que se han ido comentando en este hilo que muchos imagino que han dejado atrás pero otros hemos ido repasando en el radar y siguen dando alegrías interesantes;
HOEGH,Alliance Resource Partners, Embraer.....

Meses atrás dejé por aqui Fraport AG Frankfurt AS, y la tenemos hoy al 31%.

En resumen, gracias a todos los participantes por hacer grande este hilo y en especial a aquellos que os dais por aludidos con el debido merecimiento.


----------



## tramperoloco (7 Dic 2020)

Y sigue subiendo. Van 60M de acciones negociadas, suena a institucionales tomando posiciones en la minera. Imagino que cuando terminen las aguas volveran a su cauce, aunque dificil veo ya los 0.5.


----------



## MagicTaly (7 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Y sigue subiendo. Van 60M de acciones negociadas, suena a institucionales tomando posiciones en la minera. Imagino que cuando terminen las aguas volveran a su cauce, aunque dificil veo ya los 0.5.



Me está tentando mucho venderlo todo y re-comprar en la correción


----------



## woctas (7 Dic 2020)

Buenos días.
Llevo siguiendo este este hilo ya un tiempo, nunca me he decidido a publicar nada básicamente porque no tengo nada que aportar. De momento solo aprender. Quiero darle las gracias a [mention]gordinflas [/mention] por el curro que se lleva en este hilo. Concretamente Mongolian. La compre a 0,48. Me pasas tu número de cuenta y cuando venda te paso ña comisión que bien te mereces.
Ahora el temor que tengo es cuando vender.... seguirá subiendo? 


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (7 Dic 2020)

Gracias gente. Se agradece el apoyo. La idea inicial al abrir el hilo era tener un registro en un sitio público de todo lo que iba haciendo para obligarme a ser constante. No esperaba que se volviera tan popular ni que fuera tan bien. Si algún día acabáis en un barco con putas en Cancún acordaos de mi 

Sobre lo de vender... no tengo ni idea de surfear tendencias y menos de vender. Yo venía de invertir a largo plazo y hasta que empecé a hacer esto que nunca me había planteado aprender a especular con tendencias o a vender. Se que no me voy a plantear rotarlas hasta los 5 HKD como mínimo.

Solo espero que esto de Mongolian no sea un pump and dump. Después de ver la cartera taaaaan verde me jodería mucho volver a los niveles de antes igual de rápido.


----------



## tremenk (7 Dic 2020)

Felicidades chicos... He visto lo de Morses Club !! y también lo de mongolian....exagerado lo de mongolian...buen ojo @gordinflas

Grande la cartera semi-kamikaze tendrá que renombrarse dentro de poco....


----------



## ping27 (7 Dic 2020)

Compré Mongolian algo carillo, y me arrepiento de no haber doblado la apuesta cuando me marcaba un -26%.

Hoy marca un +200%. Mil gracias por la 3 bagger, Gordi. A por los 5 HKD

Entré al brórquer y no entendia que coj...es había pasado


----------



## herodes2 (7 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Con Morses pasa lo siguiente, antes del covid tenia ahi a ciertos fondos centrados en income, cazar divis y demas, porque el yield era bastante bueno. Como han cancelado el dividendo, hay algun que otro fondo saliendose, eso es lo que ha hecho bajar tanto la accion y la mantiene tan hundida, que siguen soltando papel esas manos fuertes.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que ahora hay otro tipo de fondos entrando, uno de ellos es Artemis, que basicamente esta pillando todo el papel que sale. Lo de hoy parece que es que los fondos que se salian, o ya han salido, o al menos han parado de salir, y sim embargo Artemis y quizas algun otro fondo siguen comprando a full. Artemis lleva mas del 6% de la empresa para que os hagais una idea.



Algún fondo sigue entrando, como es valor estrecho si quieren comprar cantidad la tienen que tirar para arriba, sacaron al dinero nervioso después de resultados y continuan con el guion marcado.


----------



## mrbobby13 (7 Dic 2020)

Lo primero, enhorabuena a todos los que llevan Mongolian Mining y enhorabuena en especial a Gordinflas por haberla compartido. Yo no soy uno de ellos y evidentemente me arrepiento. ¿Creeis que sigue siendo buena acción en la que entrar a precios actuales?


----------



## woctas (7 Dic 2020)

Yo creo que voy a colocar un SL para no perder el buen beneficio que me lleva.
Pero mi idea sería aguantar hasta lo que tu dices. De momento me faltan muchos wevos para poner mucho dinero en cada acción, no me atrevo a meter 1.000 euros en una empresa.
Cuanto soléis meter vosotros? manejáis mucha más pasta?


----------



## Tio1saM (7 Dic 2020)

Yo meto a todo entre 500 y 2000 depende de la confianza que tenga en esa empresa o lo arriesgado a corto que vea la empresa. Tampoco manejo mucha pasta 20k aprox gracias a gordinflas que serian en torno a 15k sin el.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Dic 2020)

Gordi for president!!!


----------



## tramperoloco (7 Dic 2020)

Os imaginais que MMC volviera a los precios de hace 10 años ?

Yo creo que esta a final de mes con los historicos rebalanceos que vienen nos la dejan a tiro.


----------



## RockLobster (7 Dic 2020)

Os imaginais que MMC volviera a los precios de hace 10 años ?
[/QUOTE]

A un PER descabellado de...8 o asi?

Pues quizas


----------



## gordinflas (7 Dic 2020)

woctas dijo:


> Yo creo que voy a colocar un SL para no perder el buen beneficio que me lleva.
> Pero mi idea sería aguantar hasta lo que tu dices. De momento me faltan muchos wevos para poner mucho dinero en cada acción, *no me atrevo a meter 1.000 euros en una empresa.*
> Cuanto soléis meter vosotros? manejáis mucha más pasta?



Los dividendos ayudan mucho en este sentido. Si tu sabes que una empresa te va a dar una cantidad fija de dinero por cada acción que compras y que eso no va a cambiar si las acciones sube o bajan de precio pues al final no te preocupas tanto por lo que haga la cotización. Si al final resulta que tenía razón y la empresa va de puta madre pero el mercado no la reconoce pues al menos sigo cobrando mi paguita. Y si resulta que me he equivocado y la empresa se va a la mierda... pues por algo he diversificado y he comprado 20 o 30 empresas más, para compensar si alguna no funciona. Al final creo que la cosa va de poder dormir por las noches y ahí cada uno sabrá como funciona su mente.

Mongolian es especial porque por temas de la renegociación de la deuda durante el concurso de acreedores no le dejan repartir dividendos hasta que lo paguen todo. Pero en este caso los mismos bancos del concurso de acreedores (BNP Paribas, por ejemplo) están mirando con lupa la empresa a todas horas y prohibiendo que jodan al accionariado. La seguridad viene de aquí en vez del dividendo.


----------



## MagicTaly (7 Dic 2020)

Es una locura que la empresa tenga el 80% de cash de su Market Cap...


----------



## Antropico (8 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Os imaginais que MMC volviera a los precios de hace 10 años ?
> 
> Yo creo que esta a final de mes con los historicos rebalanceos que vienen nos la dejan a tiro.



A tiro de los precios de hace 10 o a tiro de ampliar posición? . Aquí otro que se arrepiente de no estar dentro y tuve la orden puesta dos días sobre finales de noviembre, no me entró y lo dejé estar hasta hace unos días que vi el precio y....


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Dic 2020)

Antropico dijo:


> A tiro de los precios de hace 10 o a tiro de ampliar posición? . Aquí otro que se arrepiente de no estar dentro y tuve la orden puesta dos días sobre finales de noviembre, no me entró y lo dejé estar hasta hace unos días que vi el precio y....



Yo creo que a esta la volvemos a ver por debajo de 0.7 antes de que termine el mes . Es que en 3 dias se han negociado 120M de acciones . Si todo ello fuera de un solo comprador se habria hecho con algo mas del 10% de la mina. Segun IB los institucionales tiene poca presencia , apenas 6M de acciones , por lo que es normal que empiecen a tomar posiciones y se dispare. Lo mismo nos montan una burbuja como en los NIOs. Parece que eso de las carteras con carbono cero se las rempanpinfla.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Dic 2020)

Yo personalmente no soy tan negativo respecto a Momo. Me hace gracia que con ciertas acciones se permite todo porque crecen mucho. Que Uber dice que lo mismo no da beneficios jamás? Da igual, es que crece!! Que llega el covid y se va a la mierda su única línea de negocio cercana al break even con los ridings? Da igual es que crece mucho la entrega de comida a domicilio (con la que pierden un dineral ahora mismo, así que cuanto más crece...más pierde ).

Luego llega momo y que si ahora no crece y que si malas perspectivas y tal. Momo identificó una forma de crecimiento negativa en la parte pura de momo y decidió tomar cartas en el asunto y meter la tijera, aun sabiendo que eso significaba que en 6/9 meses sus ingresos se iban a joder.

Para mí eso no es malo, al revés, es buenísimo. Cualquier ejecuta occidental hubiese dado patada hacia adelante, hasta que explote y ya tendré otro curro bien pagado en X empresa. Estos han preferido hacer lo que ellos consideraban más positivo para el medio y largo plazo de la empresa. Como mi horizonte de inversión es ese, me parece cojonudo.

En definitiva tenemos a la empresa limpiando una parte que consideraban que no estaba sana, con otra parte creciendo a ritmos que ríete tu de esas growth tan guenas que se mete medio foro...y por si acaso tenemos a la empresa aún ganando dinero, y aún generando caja y con un 80% en cash sano respecto a su market cap.

Tiene momo problemas? Sin duda.

Está momo mejor posicionado para resolverlos que el 99% de las empresas? Yo creo que si

Fue acertado tomar decisiones dolorosas en el corto plazo para enderezar la cosa a medio plazo? Para mí si

Pinta que Tantan en cinco años puede estar valorada ella sola a lo que vale.momo hoy en día? Perfectisimamente.

Así que en cinco años igual tienes solo tantan valorada a 15 pavos, más los 9/10 que tendrá de caja ahora la empresa, más todo el negocio de momo, que hasta 2019 era literalmente una máquina de imprimir dinero. Y todo eso lo puedes comprar a 13 dólares ahora.

Veo los riesgos, pero aún así veo que las oportunidades son mucho mayores. Es por ello que después de leerme el transcript de los últimos resultados he decidido que voy a doblar carga, aunque probablemente espera a ver si toca los 12,XX

Y ojo que antes de leerme la transcript me estaba planteando incluso salirme.


----------



## bientop (8 Dic 2020)

No es momo, pero relacionado con el sector

Japan to fund AI matchmaking to boost birth rate


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo personalmente no soy tan negativo respecto a Momo. Me hace gracia que con ciertas acciones se permite todo porque crecen mucho. Que Uber dice que lo mismo no da beneficios jamás? Da igual, es que crece!! Que llega el covid y se va a la mierda su única línea de negocio cercana al break even con los ridings? Da igual es que crece mucho la entrega de comida a domicilio (con la que pierden un dineral ahora mismo, así que cuanto más crece...más pierde ).
> 
> Luego llega momo y que si ahora no crece y que si malas perspectivas y tal. Momo identificó una forma de crecimiento negativa en la parte pura de momo y decidió tomar cartas en el asunto y meter la tijera, aun sabiendo que eso significaba que en 6/9 meses sus ingresos se iban a joder.
> 
> ...



Momo esta muy barato y es el tipo de accion que mola a los robin hoods, apenas obtenga un buen resultado o salga una noticia positiva te la encuentra de la noche a la mañana con una subida de un 10-20% min.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Dic 2020)

Si, estoy muy de acuerdo en todo lo que dices. A mi me tiraba un poco para atras el nivel de los ejecutas de la empresa, pero sinceramente me parecen prudentes en el buen sentido de la palabra. Estan moldeando la empresa para que tenga crecimientos sanos y sostenibles, y no estan buscando pelotazos sin sentido para calentar el valor. Con tantan ya dijeron que querian frenar un poco el acelerador y asegurarse de que se estaba creciendo de la forma correcta y ofreciendo un servicio adecuado al coste que los usuarios pagan.

A mi me pinta muy bien, pero como tu, creo que la podemos ver perfectamente uno o dos dolares mas abajo. Yo tengo mi primera entrada en 15 y voy a intentar completar el paquete a esos niveles. A partir de ahi tener paciencia hasta mediados del ano que viene al menos.


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Dic 2020)

Aparte que ya sabeis como va el tema de los mercados, un dia , SORPRESA , sale un titular sobre que BABA u otro quiere comprar Momo o Tantan , al final no se llega a nada , lo mismo que paso este vera con la opa de Merlin , pero mientras tanto, ya tienes subidon de la accion .
A ver si usan la creatividad para sacarle rinde a ese efectivo que tienen .


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Aparte que ya sabeis como va el tema de los mercados, un dia , SORPRESA , sale un titular sobre que BABA u otro quiere comprar Momo o Tantan , al final no se llega a nada , lo mismo que paso este vera con la opa de Merlin , pero mientras tanto, ya tienes subidon de la accion .
> A ver si usan la creatividad para sacarle rinde a ese efectivo que tienen .



Para mi lo mas decepcionante de la empresa ahora mismo es que tienen aprobado el.plan de 300 millones creonque eran de recompra, y están recomorando a niveles ridículos. Tendrían que ser claros y decir, tenemos estos 300 kilos aprobados, la.accion está ahora mismo en la.mierda, no pasa nada, vamos a recomorar a dos putas manos y nos vamos a quitar muchísimas acciones a bajísimo precio. Y si se acaban los 300 kilos pues metemos otros 300, que los tenemos.

De esa forma estarían añadiendo MUCHISIMO valor para el accionista, incluso en estos tiempos más complicados para la empresa.

Yo les.mande ayer un email al investor relations echándoles un poco la bronca por recomprar tan poco. Os recomiendo que hagáis lo mismo. No va a implicar nada negativo, y lo mismo si unos cuantos les damos un toque, se replantean recomorar mas


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Para mi lo mas decepcionante de la empresa ahora mismo es que tienen aprobado el.plan de 300 millones creonque eran de recompra, y están recomorando a niveles ridículos. Tendrían que ser claros y decir, tenemos estos 300 kilos aprobados, la.accion está ahora mismo en la.mierda, no pasa nada, vamos a recomorar a dos putas manos y nos vamos a quitar muchísimas acciones a bajísimo precio. Y si se acaban los 300 kilos pues metemos otros 300, que los tenemos.
> 
> De esa forma estarían añadiendo MUCHISIMO valor para el accionista, incluso en estos tiempos más complicados para la empresa.
> 
> Yo les.mande ayer un email al investor relations echándoles un poco la bronca por recomprar tan poco. Os recomiendo que hagáis lo mismo. No va a implicar nada negativo, y lo mismo si unos cuantos les damos un toque, se replantean recomorar mas



Yo solo usaria el tema de las recompras para situaciones puntuales pero no para mantener artificialmente alta una accion , creo que seria mas beneficioso usar ese dinero para darse publicidad , mejorar el servicio de la app ( he leido algunas criticas de gente descontenta por problemas en la plataforma, o eso me parecia entender porque el traductor traduce el chino medio regular por no decir mal ) , en fin en cosas que redunde en beneficio del negocio a corto ,medio y largo plazo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo solo usaria el tema de las recompras para situaciones puntuales pero no para mantener artificialmente alta una accion , creo que seria mas beneficioso usar ese dinero para darse publicidad , mejorar el servicio de la app ( he leido algunas criticas de gente descontenta por problemas en la plataforma, o ose parecia porque el traductor traduce el chino medio regular por no decir mal ) , en fin en cosas que redunde en beneficio del negocio a corto medio y largo plazo.



Yo las rexompras las veo de otra manera. Si tu empresa está a PER 30 pongamos, recomorar acciones añade muy poco valor. Lo mismo vas al mercado y te compras una empresa a PER 15/20.

Pero si tu empresa está a PER 6 como puede ser momo ahora, y ya no digamos el PER 1/2 de cosas tipo Finv, entonces recomorar a esos niveles añade un valor increíble a futuro para el accionista. Piensa en Finv por ejemplo. Mañana sale una noticia que se han gastado 150 millones en comprar X empresa a PER 5. Teniendo su propia empresa a PER 1.5, para mi al menos tiene mucho más sentido gastarte la.pasta INVIRTIENDO en tu propia empresa.

Por no hablar de que es una forma de defensa muy efectiva cuando la acción baja. Me viene a la mente goeasy y lo agresivo que su CEO fue en marzo/abril cuando la acción se derrumbó por el covid. El tío dijo que si la acción seguía a esos niveles, iba a vender hasta las joyas de la abuela si hacía falta, para ponerse a recomprar a dos manos.

También pienso en biogen y como ha conseguido parar la sangría en bolsa a pesar de la decepción con el fármaco contra el alzheimer, y todo gracias a fundirse 5000 millonacos en rexompras en 9 meses y acto y seguido aprobar otros 5000. Y biogen no tenía precisamente un 80% de caja neta respecto a su market cap..m


----------



## SargentoHighway (8 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo las rexompras las veo de otra manera. Si tu empresa está a PER 30 pongamos, recomorar acciones añade muy poco valor. Lo mismo vas al mercado y te compras una empresa a PER 15/20.
> 
> Pero si tu empresa está a PER 6 como puede ser momo ahora, y ya no digamos el PER 1/2 de cosas tipo Finv, entonces recomorar a esos niveles añade un valor increíble a futuro para el accionista. Piensa en Finv por ejemplo. Mañana sale una noticia que se han gastado 150 millones en comprar X empresa a PER 5. Teniendo su propia empresa a PER 1.5, para mi al menos tiene mucho más sentido gastarte la.pasta INVIRTIENDO en tu propia empresa.
> 
> ...



Como ejemplo las recompras de INTEL, es una gozada entrarle en cada desplome trimestral y ver como recupera un 20-30% mientras le dan a la maquinita.

MOMO tendría que hacer lo mismo, ayudar durante el Q a que la acción recupere un poco de fuelle. Así no hay quien entre.


----------



## aserejee (8 Dic 2020)

Por cierto, si estáis en water oasis, se han gastado 133M en una IPO de detergentes (simplificando, la empresa es blue moon), hay una nota en su página del 4 de diciembre.

Viene a ser un tercio de los beneficios de 2019.


----------



## BABY (8 Dic 2020)

Éntrale hombre. Como mucho vas a perder lo que hubieras metido. Y esto puede ser un bagger 2 o 3...

Y piensa que también hay hombres que quedan con otros hombres, que aunque en China está prohibido, la jodienda no tiene enmienda.


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Éntrale hombre. *Como mucho vas a perder lo que hubieras metido.* Y esto puede ser un bagger 2 o 3...



???  
Hombre no creo que se vaya a cero.

PD vamos a ver que pasa esta noche en nuestra mina. A ver si termina de comprar esa mano grande , se pira y amainan las aguas que podamos hacer mas carga . Porque esos precios yo los veia pero para finales del año proximo .


----------



## gordinflas (9 Dic 2020)

La única forma de que Momo se vaya a 0 es que las cuentas sean falsas y nos hayan colado un fraude por toda la escuadra. Esto no es una empresa enana que no la sigue ni la madre de su creador. Es grandecita y hay gente detrás de ella por ser "tecnológica". A la mínima que caiga de un determinado precio va a salir algun fondo / empresa a hacer una OPA. Pero bueno, esperemos que eso no llegue a pasar...


----------



## BABY (9 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> La única forma de que Momo se vaya a 0 es que las cuentas sean falsas y nos hayan colado un fraude por toda la escuadra. Esto no es una empresa enana que no la sigue ni la madre de su creador. Es grandecita y hay gente detrás de ella por ser "tecnológica". A la mínima que caiga de un determinado precio va a salir algun fondo / empresa a hacer una OPA. Pero bueno, esperemos que eso no llegue a pasar...



Era una forma de reducir todo al absurdo y faltó un . Lo que quería decir, con MOMO y con todas es que, a veces, poniendonos en la peor de las situaciones puedes quedarte parado y dejar de ganar. Porque siempre hay algo, llámese Brexit, guerra comercial (esta si es para temerle más), Podemos, FED...


----------



## gordinflas (9 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Era una forma de reducir todo al absurdo y faltó un . Lo que quería decir, con MOMO y con todas es que, a veces, poniendonos en la peor de las situaciones puedes quedarte parado y dejar de ganar. Porque siempre hay algo, llámese Brexit, guerra comercial (esta si es para temerle más), Podemos, FED...



Jejejejeje lo se lo se, pero con todo el mal rollo que ha habido con MOMO nunca viene mal un comentario positivo para tranquilizar a la peña y el comentario me venía de maravilla... xD


----------



## BABY (9 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Jejejejeje lo se lo se, pero con todo el mal rollo que ha habido con MOMO nunca viene mal un comentario positivo para tranquilizar a la peña y el comentario me venía de maravilla... xD



Por cierto, y para cambiar un poco la terna, ¿como sigues viendo a Gazprom?. ¿Te parece buena entrada a día de hoy?. ¿Que precio objetivo le tienes puesto o la tienes más bien para ir cobrando dividendos?.


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Dic 2020)

Sobre Glng
Termination of class action


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Dic 2020)

Entrada en QFIN. Seguimos cargando el zurron!


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Dic 2020)

Yo le meti la primera. Y si baja esta y finv, pues doblare en ambas. Tenia pensado meterle a lexfin si bajaba a 6.1 o asi, pero tengo alguna otra cosita mas por ahi que me gusta mas, y lexfin no me convence del todo, asi que quizas la deje un poco apartada. Como salga bien la jugada con las fintech chinas, nos vamos a hacer de oro


----------



## BABY (9 Dic 2020)

Por cierto, S&U cerca ya de las 20 libras. SI baja a 17 o incluso 18 meto la segunda carga y cierro posición. Además, Morses también sigue dando alegrias¡


----------



## gordinflas (9 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Por cierto, y para cambiar un poco la terna, ¿como sigues viendo a Gazprom?. ¿Te parece buena entrada a día de hoy?. ¿Que precio objetivo le tienes puesto o la tienes más bien para ir cobrando dividendos?.



Me sigue pareciendo buena entrada. Lo que pensaba cuando la compré por primera vez a 4,5€ (en Xetra, ni idea de a que precio está en rublos o en el GDR de Londres) sigue estando ahí.

Y precio objetivo... pues no se, la verdad. Es la mejor y más grande en lo suyo, no puedo usar el truco de venderla cuando llegue a los múltiplos de sus comparables. Por no decir que el resto de gasistas del mundo no vienen con una petrolera gigante de regalo al comprarlos. Podría llegar a 15 o 20 euros y me seguiría pareciendo que está barata para lo que es. Pero bueno, esto me pasa con casi todo lo que llevo, así que imagino que si algun día sube mucho la rotaré por algo con más potencial.


----------



## 199i (9 Dic 2020)

Voy a poner un poco de carne en el Asador de las SEMI-CHICHARRERAS a ver que os parece:

Os la quería poner hace 2 semanas y por miedo al chicharro me abstuve de postear aunque metí una carga a medio gas que lleva un *22%* para arriba:
*
PUCARA GOLD LTD*

Minas de oro en Perú, cotizando en Canadá con este Balance: https://pucaragold.com/site/assets/files/5516/pucara_gold_financials_q3_2020.pdf


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Dic 2020)

Esa es chicharro, pero no es chicharro gordi.


----------



## Mig29 (10 Dic 2020)

Estoy pensando meter parte de las ganancias de Mongolian en Gazprom, ahora mismo tengo unos 10k de liquidez, había pensado meter 5000 en gazprom, como lo veis? O de perdidos al rio y meter ya los 10k?


----------



## gordinflas (10 Dic 2020)

199i dijo:


> Voy a poner un poco de carne en el Asador de las SEMI-CHICHARRERAS a ver que os parece:
> 
> Os la quería poner hace 2 semanas y por miedo al chicharro me abstuve de postear aunque metí una carga a medio gas que lleva un *22%* para arriba:
> 
> ...



Ya lo ha dicho arriba/abajo, esto es chicharrero pero no es del tipo que suele salir por aquí. Es más del tipo especulativo de a ver como lo hacen cuando la pongan en funcionamiento, como Rockrose Energy o Adriatic Metals (que creo que los comentamos hace unos meses por aquí y que también le gustaban a arriba/abajo, pero eso es otro tema).

A mi en mineras de oro me gusta Anglo Asian Mining. Balance sólido, precio de extracción bajísimo, barata por métricas tradicionales, dividendos... Lo "malo" es que está en Azerbaiyán y con la guerra de Armenia se creía que la cosa podía estar jodida (aunque al final no ha pasado nada).


----------



## SargentoHighway (10 Dic 2020)

199i dijo:


> Voy a poner un poco de carne en el Asador de las SEMI-CHICHARRERAS a ver que os parece:
> 
> Os la quería poner hace 2 semanas y por miedo al chicharro me abstuve de postear aunque metí una carga a medio gas que lleva un *22%* para arriba:
> 
> ...



Drillings, drillings, drillings. Ya eché a la lotería en Strickland Metals y me salió el tiro por la culata. Esta es lo mismo, una lotería, si salen los drillings bien se va a la estratosfera y si no se va al guano. No cumple con el perfil de este hilo.



> Summary
> • Pucara Gold has commenced its Phase 1 drilling campaign at the Lourdes Gold Project and expects to release initial drill results by December 2020
> • CEO, Steve Zuker, and VP Exploration, Ken Balleweg, have traveled to the Lourdes Gold Project to oversee the start of the drill campaign
> • Phase 1 consists of 5000 meters in 20 reverse circulation holes and will focus on four high priority target areas within the Lourdes Gold Project
> ...


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Drillings, drillings, drillings. Ya eché a la lotería en Strickland Metals y me salió el tiro por la culata. Esta es lo mismo, una lotería, si salen los drillings bien se va a la estratosfera y si no se va al guano. No cumple con el perfil de este hilo.




De este tipo de mepresas, quizas lo que cumpliria seria Adriatic Metals, que se ve mucho mas contrastada y con unos activos tremendos. Sigo a la espera de que baje un poquito para pescarla. Luego se me escapara para variar, pero la verdad es que tengo unas cuantas delante para entrar de forma mas inminente


----------



## MagicTaly (10 Dic 2020)

Esta noticia debería de beneficiar a MediaLink, en teoría....

*Sony compra Crunchyroll por 1.175 millones de dólares: el "Netflix del anime" con contenido, música y juegos propios*
Sony compra Crunchyroll por 1.175 millones de dólares: el "Netflix del anime" con contenido, música y juegos propios


----------



## gordinflas (10 Dic 2020)

Comprados 2000 euros (1500 de ellos a margen) de Qiwi a 10,68$. Es el Paypal ruso. Luego si caso hablo de ella. Ha sido una compra impulsiva debido al ostión que se está metiendo ahora mismo al abrir en Nasdaq...


----------



## aserejee (10 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Comprados 2000 euros (1500 de ellos a margen) de Qiwi a 10,68$. Es el Paypal ruso. Luego si caso hablo de ella. Ha sido una compra impulsiva debido al ostión que se está metiendo ahora mismo al abrir en Nasdaq...



Tu has visto porque es la ostia, espero. (multa del banco de rusia y restricciones para hacer negocios si he entendido bien)

QIWI (QIWI) Fined by Bank of Russia, Restricts Operations


----------



## gordinflas (10 Dic 2020)

aserejee dijo:


> Tu has visto porque es la ostia, espero. (multa del banco de rusia y restricciones para hacer negocios si he entendido bien)
> 
> QIWI (QIWI) Fined by Bank of Russia, Restricts Operations



Una multa de 150000 dólares y afectación inespecifica en un 33-40% de uno de sus nichos (que podría no ser nada y que en 2020 no será nada). Ni de coña es lo bastante para bajarla un 20%. De hecho, en Rusia estaba bajando mucho menos. Ha sido la apertura en Estados Unidos lo que la ha desplomado.

Qiwi tiene algún que otro problema, pero este no creo que sea uno de ellos...


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Una multa de 150000 dólares y afectación inespecifica en un 33-40% de uno de sus nichos (que podría no ser nada y que en 2020 no será nada). Ni de coña es lo bastante para bajarla un 20%. De hecho, en Rusia estaba bajando mucho menos. Ha sido la apertura en Estados Unidos lo que la ha desplomado.
> 
> Qiwi tiene algún que otro problema, pero este no creo que sea uno de ellos...



Gracias Gordinflas por el soplo , menos mal que estoy cada 2x3 mirando este hilo , aqui un borrego que me se ha tirado detras de ti, a ver si nos sale como Golar , la tal qiwi la mencione aqui o en otro hilo hace muchos, muchos meses junto a finv pero su grafica tan planota no me llamaba la atencion , pero con ese descuento .... nada mas que por el rebote del gato muerto creo que algo recuperara


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Dic 2020)

Si es que tienes que poner el hilo de Gordinflas de salvapantallas y con aviso al movil de mensaje nuevo .


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Dic 2020)

el gordi que es inversor estrella ya tiene a sus negros por detras soplandole estas cosas jajajaja


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Dic 2020)

INVESTIGATION ALERT: The Schall Law Firm Announces it is Investigating Claims Against Qiwi plc and Encourages Investors with Losses of $100,000 to Contact the Firm
Why Qiwi Stock Just Crashed 20% | The Motley Fool


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> INVESTIGATION ALERT: The Schall Law Firm Announces it is Investigating Claims Against Qiwi plc and Encourages Investors with Losses of $100,000 to Contact the Firm
> Why Qiwi Stock Just Crashed 20% | The Motley Fool




Esto es muy normal. Me refiero que no indica nada. Esto yo lo he visto de un millon de empresas y nunca llega a nada. La empresa recibio una multa del regulador. La empresa lo comunico al mercado. La empresa bajo en bolsa. Si eso se puede reclamar, entonces todas las empresas estarian hasta arriba de pleitos.


----------



## tramperoloco (10 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Esto es muy normal. Me refiero que no indica nada. Esto yo lo he visto de un millon de empresas y nunca llega a nada. La empresa recibio una multa del regulador. La empresa lo comunico al mercado. La empresa bajo en bolsa. Si eso se puede reclamar, entonces todas las empresas estarian hasta arriba de pleitos.



Entonces podemos estar tranquilos de que no han encontrado un pufo o similar como en wirecard?
Es que cuando leí la palabra auditoría me saltaron las dudas 

Tu has cargado?


----------



## Pobre... DeGraciaö... (11 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Si es que tienes que poner el hilo de Gordinflas de salvapantallas y con aviso al movil de mensaje nuevo .



Jaja.. yo de momento lo tengo, pero en la esquina para no tapar la foto familiar pero el tiempo dirá..jaja 
Ablando en serio agradecer a gordinflas y compañía el tiempo que dedicáis en aportar información y conocimientos ( sin saber por dónde vendrá la ostia) algo de valor tendrá este hilo que por seguirlo le metí 5k en un valor y ahora tengo 20k y no sé cómo gestionarlo (vender o aguantar) yo que se.. me tiembla el pulso.
De todas maneras gracias ,salud y buenas inversiones


----------



## MagicTaly (11 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Esto es muy normal. Me refiero que no indica nada. Esto yo lo he visto de un millon de empresas y nunca llega a nada. La empresa recibio una multa del regulador. La empresa lo comunico al mercado. La empresa bajo en bolsa. Si eso se puede reclamar, entonces todas las empresas estarian hasta arriba de pleitos.





tramperoloco dijo:


> Entonces podemos estar tranquilos de que no han encontrado un pufo o similar como en wirecard?
> Es que cuando leí la palabra auditoría me saltaron las dudas
> 
> Tu has cargado?



Hoy por lo pronto está subiendo un 4%. Yo he cargado, no creo que se vaya a menos de 10. Hasta los siguientes resultados estará bailando un poco. Salvo que el impacto en ellos sea muy grande, recuperará y se irá hacia los $14 que es el precio objetivo de JP Morgan


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Dic 2020)

Alerta roja en el indicador Bull and Bear de Bank of America. Actualización semanal


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Entonces podemos estar tranquilos de que no han encontrado un pufo o similar como en wirecard?
> Es que cuando leí la palabra auditoría me saltaron las dudas
> 
> Tu has cargado?



Esto no es como lo de wirecard para nada. Pero no tiene absolutamente nada que ver. Aquí el regulador no ha encontrado nada falso, en plan que qiwi dijera que hay X transacciones pero estás no existen. Lo que ha pasado aquí es que el regulador ruso está controlando más férreamente la salida de capitales de rusia a otros países, y con la app y modelo de qiwi eso se hacía con un click y quizás no tenían en marcha los mecanismos adecuados para controlar quien saca la pasta o no.

Respecto a mi, pedí permiso en el trabajo, el cual de manera inesperada me aprobaron apenas una o dos horas después de pedirlo. El problema es que lo contaba meter en el ISA, y de repente qiwi desapareció de ahí y no pude. Y claro la approval va por cuentas, así que si quiero meterlo en IB tengo que pedir otra vez que me lo aprueben. Esperaré a la.semana que viene, que quiero dejar que mi jefa descanse un poco de mi y además ahora que es el rating de final de año, la subida salarial, bonus etc. Tampoco me viene bien que piense que soy millonario jajajaja

En resumen voy a esperar a la semana que viene, ya que además no descarto que en dólares vaya a tocar mínimos de marzo y se apoye ahí para no bajar mucho más. Hoy tocará rebote de un 4/6% y la semana que viene veremos si ya salió todo el papel miedoso o aun queda mas


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Esto no es como lo de wirecard para nada. Pero no tiene absolutamente nada que ver. Aquí el regulador no ha encontrado nada falso, en plan que qiwi dijera que hay X transacciones pero estás no existen. Lo que ha pasado aquí es que el regulador ruso está controlando más férreamente la salida de capitales de rusia a otros países, y con la app y modelo de qiwi eso se hacía con un click y quizás no tenían en marcha los mecanismos adecuados para controlar quien saca la pasta o no.
> 
> Respecto a mi, pedí permiso en el trabajo, el cual de manera inesperada me aprobaron apenas una o dos horas después de pedirlo. El problema es que lo contaba meter en el ISA, y de repente qiwi desapareció de ahí y no pude. Y claro la approval va por cuentas, así que si quiero meterlo en IB tengo que pedir otra vez que me lo aprueben. Esperaré a la.semana que viene, que quiero dejar que mi jefa descanse un poco de mi y además ahora que es el rating de final de año, la subida salarial, bonus etc. Tampoco me viene bien que piense que soy millonario jajajaja
> 
> En resumen voy a esperar a la semana que viene, ya que además no descarto que en dólares vaya a tocar mínimos de marzo y se apoye ahí para no bajar mucho más. Hoy tocará rebote de un 4/6% y la semana que viene veremos si ya salió todo el papel miedoso o aun queda mas



Gracias por tu explicacion , de los resultados/auditorias de este tipo de empresas no me fio mucho porque estas saben ingenieria financiera para tapar pufos , y me viene bien contrastar opiniones.
Lastima que comprar acciones no sea como comprar cualquier cosa donde podrias mandar a un pariente/novia , podria perjudicarles fiscalmente.


----------



## RockLobster (11 Dic 2020)

Qiwi se usa en rusia para paginas de Venta de drogas online


Es un PayPal, ni mas ni menos.


Lo mas probable es que esten intentando poner un Poco de control a camellos asalvajados


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Dic 2020)

Esto es casi seguro un tema de no tener los controles adecuados para asegurarse que ese cliente es APTO para hacer esas transacciones. Problemas asi los han tenido todos los bancos que puedas imaginar. Y te hablo de gigantes eh, no de la caja rural.

No trato de minimizar lo que ha pasado, para nada. Les pondran restricciones hasta que tengan los controles adecuados, y se tendran que gastar unos milloncejos en meter a una Big 4 a hacerles esto corriendo en dos meses. Lo que digo es que NO creo que haya ningun tipo de fraude.


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Dic 2020)

Momo camino de hacer nuevos minimos anuales


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Momo camino de hacer nuevos minimos anuales



A completar carga a 11 o así. En momo vamos a hacer mucha pasta, pero va a llevar 9 meses como un buen parto


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> A completar carga a 11 o así. En momo vamos a hacer mucha pasta, pero va a llevar 9 meses como un buen parto



Como tiene un lateral bajista estoy haciendo trading para ir bajando mi media de entrada y de paso sacarle algunos eurillos .


----------



## aserejee (11 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Como tiene un lateral bajista estoy haciendo trading para ir bajando mi media de entrada y de paso sacarle algunos eurillos .



Yo dije en septiembre,creo,que esperaba a las elecciones y una subida del cambio...
Me acabo de meter en momo a 13.015


----------



## BABY (11 Dic 2020)

aserejee dijo:


> Yo dije en septiembre,creo,que esperaba a las elecciones y una subida del cambio...
> Me acabo de meter en momo a 13.015



Pues bienvenido al club, y que ganemos mucha pasta aquí en 1 o 2 añitos.


----------



## aserejee (11 Dic 2020)

Por la forma en la ópero, lo único que me preocupa es que después de meter pasta a los 11 para bajar el PRU... baje a los 9 )


----------



## MadJoker (12 Dic 2020)

Por qué le tenéis tanto amor a MOMO INC? Cada vez que presentan resultados están por debajo de las expectativas y como es normal el valor de la acción se va hacia abajo. La gráfica de todo 2020 da auténtico miedo. En que os basáis para esperar un cambio de tendencia en esta acción?


----------



## aserejee (12 Dic 2020)

Yo me he basado en el dolor de los que están dentro... No está en el máximo pero esta muy alto.

Este tipo de negocio tiene futuro (creo yo!), el covid lo ha jodido, llega la vacuna (espero à los chinos anunciando que salvan su año nuevo en febrero) , los demócratas se van a concentrar en rusia. El cambio dólar euro de ahora me parece interesante.. ...La acción está a un -300% respecto a la antigua normalidad... Rozaba los 40 en enero 2020.


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> A completar carga a 11 o así. En momo vamos a hacer mucha pasta, pero va a llevar 9 meses como un buen parto



Había pensado en poner una orden a 0.925 o 0.93 para comprar libras, la mayoría que tengo son prestadas. Como ves la libra a largo? Históricamente dura muy poco tiempo en esos rangos y creo que puede ser una oportunidad de entrada aunque añadirá un plus de volatilidad a mi cartera al introdriducir una nueva variable.
De comprar dolares ni me lo planteo aun. Ya pague la novatada con los primeros que compre y tengo a 1.12.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Había pensado en poner una orden a 0.925 o 0.93 para comprar libras, la mayoría que tengo son prestadas. Como ves la libra a largo? Históricamente dura muy poco tiempo en esos rangos y creo que puede ser una oportunidad de entrada aunque añadirá un plus de volatilidad a mi cartera al introdriducir una nueva variable.
> De comprar dolares ni me lo planteo aun. Ya pague la novatada con los primeros que compre y tengo a 1.12.




Sinceramente no te puedo recomendar en forex porque no tengo ni idea, y no quiero pasarme de paquismo. Solo te puedo decir que si no hay deal, supongo que la libra se ira a la puta mierda. Que por otro lado, al menos con el dolar, esta bastante fuerte ultimamente, asi que tiene margen para caer.


----------



## BABY (12 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sinceramente no te puedo recomendar en forex porque no tengo ni idea, y no quiero pasarme de paquismo. Solo te puedo decir que si no hay deal, supongo que la libra se ira a la puta mierda. Que por otro lado, al menos con el dolar, esta bastante fuerte ultimamente, asi que tiene margen para caer.



Y ya que estamos, ¿a que empresas británicas se les podria entrar con un cambio euro libra favorable para una estrategia a largo plazo de dividendos -aunque me salga de la filosofía del hilo-?. ¿Burberry, Polymetal, Rio Tinto, Unilever, Aviva?. Ya estoy dentro de BATS, Glaxo, Morses y S&U, pero es bueno tener algo más de calidad en el radar.


----------



## Tio1saM (12 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Y ya que estamos, ¿a que empresas británicas se les podria entrar con un cambio euro libra favorable para una estrategia a largo plazo de dividendos -aunque me salga de la filosofía del hilo-?. ¿Burberry, Polymetal, Rio Tinto, Unilever, Aviva?. Ya estoy dentro de BATS, Glaxo, Morses y S&U, pero es bueno tener algo más de calidad en el radar.



Una super paco idea, games workshop. No tengo ni zorra de sus ratios pero esta teniendo enormes crecimientos solo la sigo porque consumo sus productos pero puedes mirártela si quieres.


----------



## gordinflas (12 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Y ya que estamos, ¿a que empresas británicas se les podria entrar con un cambio euro libra favorable para una estrategia a largo plazo de dividendos -aunque me salga de la filosofía del hilo-?. ¿Burberry, Polymetal, Rio Tinto, Unilever, Aviva?. Ya estoy dentro de BATS, Glaxo, Morses y S&U, pero es bueno tener algo más de calidad en el radar.



Que estén baratas ahora mismo, que se puedan beneficiar del cambio y que sean aptas para el largo plazo (es decir, que no sean sectores de mierda hipercíclicos) solo se me ocurre Imperial Brands. Quizá Legal & General también se podría beneficiar si no tienen la mayoría de la cartera centrada en UK.

Y si te gustan las cosas un poco menos ortodoxas... Stock Spirits es una empresa mediana del sector de las bebidas alcohólicas que cotiza en UK pero que opera principalmente en Polonia, Italia y República Checa. Está a un precio decente (PER 12 y 3,5% de divi) para el sector que es. Aunque claro, volvemos a Europa del Este. Es lo que está barato ahora, que le vamos a hacer.


----------



## gordinflas (12 Dic 2020)

MadJoker dijo:


> Por qué le tenéis tanto amor a MOMO INC? Cada vez que presentan resultados están por debajo de las expectativas y como es normal el valor de la acción se va hacia abajo. La gráfica de todo 2020 da auténtico miedo. En que os basáis para esperar un cambio de tendencia en esta acción?



Amor tampoco, al menos por mi parte. Si miras el comentario que puse de ella repito varias veces que no es de mi estilo y que solo la compraba para demostrar a algunos mongolos tipo @Ramón María Valle Inclán que no hacía falta irse a empresas con PER 1000 para tener exposición al sector tecnológico. 

PERO DICHO ESTO, los resultados que dan siempre están por encima de las expectativas de los analistas. En este trimestre por casi un 20%. Y siguiendo tu lógica, lo que está pasando no es demasiado normal. Por eso algunos creen (creemos) que quizá hay posibilidades de que nos estén defraudando las cuentas. De momento siguen repartiendo dividendo y siguen recomprando acciones, que es el principal indicador de salud en las cuentas. Por otra parte... aún así siguen con el 80% de la capitalización en caja y no la están usando. Eso mosquea un poco, la verdad.

No tengo ni idea de si va a haber un cambio de tendencia en la gráfica. No sé leer las mentes de los millones de personas que operan cada día en Momo, ni idea de en qué están pensando para vender a estos precios. Si hablamos de los resultados... Momo tiene dos partes, la app de citas (una especie de Tinder) y la de streaming (una especie de Twitch). Este trimestre el Tinder va viento en popa, lo que les va "mal" (que tampoco, siguen ganando dinero, lo único es que no crecen como antes) es el streaming. Y según ellos es porque están purgando los creadores de contenido "tóxicos" y favoreciendo a los creadores de contenido "premium". Parece que eso les está dañando a corto plazo pero que en 1-2 años se va a notar para bien. 

¿Será verdad? Ni idea tampoco. Pero a día de hoy esto no parece una empresa que esté muriendo. Parece más bien que están aprovechando el parón del Covid para hacer limpieza.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Dic 2020)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Una super paco idea, games workshop. No tengo ni zorra de sus ratios pero esta teniendo enormes crecimientos solo la sigo porque consumo sus productos pero puedes mirártela si quieres.



Games workshop es una empresa MUY buena, pero esta a PER 40 o asi. Para lo que somos nosotros en este hilo es MUY cara. No digo que sea una locura, pero vamos que te la bajan un 30% el dia que en vez de crecer al 20% crezca al 7%. Mirate por ejemplo la cotizacion de fever tree, otra ukana que me encanta. Veras hace algun anito una bajada a cuchillo. Lo unico que paso ahi es que crecio MENOS de lo que esperaba el mercado (aun asi crecio) y todos esos analistas que llevaban dos anos diciendote que era la polla con cebolla de repente decian que era muy cara, que tenia su mercado estancado y demas.

El problema con las companias growth es precisamente ese, que no necesitan ir MAL para irse a la mierda en bolsa, basta que el mercado PIENSE que ya no van TAN BIEN para mandarlas a la mierda.

Como todos hablamos aqui de momo lo puedo poner como ejemplo. Momo el 25 de Mayo de 2015 valia 17.68 dolares. Eso con los resultados recien presentados de todo 2014. Sabeis que ingresos tenia en 2014? 276 millones de CNY. A dia de hoy vale 13 pavos. Sabeis cuanto ingresa ahora? 16.000 millones de CNY

El growth en una mayoria de ocasiones es eso. La gente paga cosas irracionales al principio "porque va a ser la nueva apple/tesla/facebook/you name it" y luego, incluso empresas como Momo, que han crecido de forma exponencial se van a la mierda.

Por eso hay gente como gordi o yo, y la mayoria que estan en este hilo, que prefieren no tener que invertir en base a la incertdumbre que supone que mucha gente se suba a una ola, a algo que esta de moda, y en cambio tener la seguridad detras de un balance a prueba de bombas, una caja neta GIGANTE y una valoracion respecto a sus beneficios muy baja. Porque si te hunden una nikola de la vida un 30%, a que te agarras?

En cambio si te hunden Momo un 30%, te dan la posibilidad de comprar por pongamos 10 pavos, una empresa con una caja neta de 9. Y con cosas asi sabes que es cuestion de tiempo que explote hacia arriba. Luego cuando pasa de 10 a 40, en ese punto entran los robinhooderos a surfear, y probablemente saquen pasta, igual un 100% de 40 a 80 dolares. Pero es que tu, aunque llevo tiempo, confiaste en tu tesis de inversion y estas dentro desde los 12/17 pavos. Y claro tu beneficio crece de forma brutal cuando se va a esos niveles.

(tremendo tocho me he marcado)


----------



## gordinflas (14 Dic 2020)

Eps. Actualizo el principal con la compra de Qiwi de la semana pasada. Esta semana haré resumen. También citaré los posts de @eDreamer sobre Finvolution, que es la otra empresa que tengo comprada sin resumen y él está mucho más metido en el tema de las chinas subprime que yo.

Estoy MUY tentado a vender Pax Global. Mis negros me dicen que sigue siendo un chollo pero yo no tengo claro que a estos precios tenga tanto potencial como otras de la cartera. Otros candidatos a volar son Tianyun, NMTP, Medialink... Sea como sea quiero quitarme algo de encima. No me gusta tener la cartera en margen, al menos no ahora que todo está subiendo a saco.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Dic 2020)

Entrada a EH (la de los drones) a 17.71

Muchas gracias a @eDreamer por traernos esta, lastima que no entre cuando la tuve mucho mas abajo. Aun asi misma tactica que uso ultimamente. Entrada con media carga o menos (en este caso 1/3 o algo menos) y si se va al cielo al menos llevo algo, y si sigue bajando (ojala) pues voy completando la posicion con paciencia.


----------



## MagicTaly (14 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Entrada a EH (la de los drones) a 17.71
> 
> Muchas gracias a @eDreamer por traernos esta, lastima que no entre cuando la tuve mucho mas abajo. Aun asi misma tactica que uso ultimamente. Entrada con media carga o menos (en este caso 1/3 o algo menos) y si se va al cielo al menos llevo algo, y si sigue bajando (ojala) pues voy completando la posicion con paciencia.



@arriba/abajo, voy a aprovechar tu post para compartir una opinión PACO, de barra de bar.

Esta empresa es curiosa. Mucha gente se ha metido y se está volviendo popular pero a mí no me acaba de dar buena espina 100%. Yo pienso que el factor diferencial de esta empresa vs. otras similares es que tienen revenue y se puede ver que ha crecido año a año. Sin embargo, este revenue viene del origen de esta empresa, que no es más "aerial media" (lo que hace U2 en sus conciertos con los drones), y "smart cities" - consultoría y pequeños proyectos. De ahí, saltan al tema de los vehículos aéreos y salen a bolsa en 2019 con el prototipo y empiezan a hacer estudios para diversos países, ciudades y gobiernos.

De ahí a que esto acabe dando algún tipo de revenue y beneficios, lo veo bastante lejano y en el camino veo muchos competidores, ampliaciones de capital, adquisiciones y competencia. Además, al fin y al cabo la empresa es china lo que hace difícil que acabe pasando como Tesla, donde lo realizado por Elon Musk es extraordinario (desde el punto de vista de ir ampliando capital y pidiendo dinero a dos manos y al mismo tiempo ir subiendo el valor de la empresa brutalmente) - digo esto porque pienso que somos mucho más duros con empresas fuera de USA/Silicon Valley

No soy bueno invirtiendo en el futuro cuando es tan a largo plazo y no veo nada tangible - (y con la puta burocracia dando por saco). Sin embargo, veo mucha gente tomando posiciones en estas empresas "del futuro". Un ejemplo muy parecido es Mind Medicine, que ha crecido en 4 meses de los pocos céntimos a $6 hoy. En este caso, se dedica a investigar con LSD y Drogas alternativas para usarlas como potenciadores de rendimiento y en temas de salud degenerativa del cerebro. Lo mismo pasa con hidrógeno, grafeno, etc.

Dicho esto, pienso que con paciencia, son buenos nichos y se puede ganar mucho dinero.

Por mi parte, compré algo de EH cuando estaba a 8.05. Lamentablemente, la vendí a 14 y me he sorprendido viéndola a $20. Entraré en los dos sectores porque está claro que son importantes, pero seguramente a través de un ETF o similar porque en esta etapa tan temprana, desconfío de todo

Buena suerte!


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Entrada a EH (la de los drones) a 17.71
> 
> Muchas gracias a @eDreamer por traernos esta, lastima que no entre cuando la tuve mucho mas abajo. Aun asi misma tactica que uso ultimamente. Entrada con media carga o menos (en este caso 1/3 o algo menos) y si se va al cielo al menos llevo algo, y si sigue bajando (ojala) pues voy completando la posicion con paciencia.



No te pega esa accion, es la tipica accion que mola a los robin hoods, basada mas en expectativas ( demasiado) que en numeros . Andate con ojo en las entradas ahi que hay un buen tiburon que sube la cotizacion a mercado cerrado y cuando abre vende y encasqueta la mayoria y asi sucesivamente , se estara haciendo de oro .


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Dic 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> @arriba/abajo, voy a aprovechar tu post para compartir una opinión PACO, de barra de bar.
> 
> Esta empresa es curiosa. Mucha gente se ha metido y se está volviendo popular pero a mí no me acaba de dar buena espina 100%. Yo pienso que el factor diferencial de esta empresa vs. otras similares es que tienen revenue y se puede ver que ha crecido año a año. Sin embargo, este revenue viene del origen de esta empresa, que no es más "aerial media" (lo que hace U2 en sus conciertos con los drones), y "smart cities" - consultoría y pequeños proyectos. De ahí, saltan al tema de los vehículos aéreos y salen a bolsa en 2019 con el prototipo y empiezan a hacer estudios para diversos países, ciudades y gobiernos.
> 
> ...




El tema con EH es que teneis razon en que la han subido a saco, y hay robinjuneros metidos por ahi. Pero EH estaba en enero a 14 pavos. No era normal verla a 8. Y cagada mia, gorda, fue no entrar a 8. Ademas literalmente se me escapo por un par de dias. 

He entrado a 17.7 y en enero estaba a 14. Por una empresa que es todo perspectivas, si, lo reconozco. Pero de enero a mi precio ha subido un 25%. En estos tiempos, y si os poneis a comparar con cosas molonas, o bueno con tres cuartos del mercado americano directamente, vereis que esa subida es una mierda de gato. 

Que hubiese sido mejor entrar a 8? Sin duda. Que tampoco me parece una locura de precio? Pues no, no me lo parece.

Me he mirado mind medicine y cotizaba en Marzo a 40 centimos y hoy esta a 4.58...dolares. Creo que no tiene comparacion con EH.

Y que sea china tiene algo bueno y malo. Cuando amazon empiece a enviar paquetes con drones, que va a hacer BABA? Copiarlos. Y que drones va a usar? Drones chinos. Y si necesita muchos no te preocupes, que hacen una ampliacion y mete BABA la pasta y asi de paso se queda parte de EH. Este escenario, o algunos parecidos, son perfectamente factibles. 

Los chinos tienen un campeon nacional de casi todo. EH esta perfectamente colocado para ser el campeon nacional de los drones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> No te pega esa accion, es la tipica accion que mola a los robin hoods, basada mas en expectativas ( demasiado) que en numeros . Andate con ojo en las entradas ahi que hay un buen tiburon que sube la cotizacion a mercado cerrado y cuando abre vende y encasqueta la mayoria y asi sucesivamente , se estara haciendo de oro .



Tienes bastante razon. Desde luego no es una accion de mi estilo, pero este sector es algo que creo que tarde o temprano va a explotar a lo bestia. No puedo invertir en hidrogeno por ejemplo, porque me parece que no tiene ningun futuro. El EV? pues viendo tesla y nikola y nio y demas, llegamos un poco tarde. Pero esto de los drones creo que va a crecer de forma exponencial. Y como dije arriba, respecto a hace un mes esta caro EH, respecto a hace un ano NO.

Y los numeros no son buenos, en el sentido de que no ganan pasta aun, pero tampoco son numeros malisimos con unos niveles de quemar caja muy locos. En ese sentido los ejecutivos me parecen bastante prudentes.

Es una apuesta y no es en base a numeros y no es mi estilo. Pero es un sector que me encanta y debe ser como un 3/4% de mi cartera. Asi que encantado y feliz. Y ojala se hunda a 8 pavos para cargar con ganas


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tienes bastante razon. Desde luego no es una accion de mi estilo, pero este sector es algo que creo que tarde o temprano va a explotar a lo bestia. No puedo invertir en hidrogeno por ejemplo, porque me parece que no tiene ningun futuro. El EV? pues viendo tesla y nikola y nio y demas, llegamos un poco tarde. Pero esto de los drones creo que va a crecer de forma exponencial. Y como dije arriba, respecto a hace un mes esta caro EH, respecto a hace un ano NO.
> 
> Y los numeros no son buenos, en el sentido de que no ganan pasta aun, pero tampoco son numeros malisimos con unos niveles de quemar caja muy locos. En ese sentido los ejecutivos me parecen bastante prudentes.
> 
> Es una apuesta y no es en base a numeros y no es mi estilo. Pero es un sector que me encanta y debe ser como un 3/4% de mi cartera. Asi que encantado y feliz. Y ojala se hunda a 8 pavos para cargar con ganas



En la segunda quincena de este mes empiezan esos rebalanceos epicos , prepara liquidez y las instancias a tu jefa.


----------



## Halfredico (14 Dic 2020)

Qué empresa es EH? Estaría bien que cuando se habla de empresas poco conocidas se ponga el nombre completo y no siglas como si fueran de la familia.


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Dic 2020)

Halfredico dijo:


> Qué empresa es EH? Estaría bien que cuando se habla de empresas poco conocidas se ponga el nombre completo y no siglas como si fueran de la familia.



Ese es el ticker, y si , mas o menos es de la familia . La empresa de las bañeras voladoras , aunque en realidad parecen mas arañas voladoras.


----------



## Halfredico (14 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Ese es el ticker, y si , mas o menos es de la familia . La empresa de las bañeras voladoras , aunque en realidad parecen mas arañas voladoras.




Ah, Ehang. Gracias. Yo de todas formas el tema de los drones no lo veo. No veo lo de Amazon ni todas esas supuestas utilidades que tiene más allá del ocio.


----------



## bientop (14 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> En la segunda quincena de este mes empiezan esos rebalanceos epicos , prepara liquidez y las instancias a tu jefa.



A donde va ese dinero? Tiene que ver con esta noticia?

El Gobierno se financia por primera vez en la historia a tipos de interés negativos a diez años

Hay un vídeo FAKE de un zepelin cargado de drones para repartir paquetes, como concepto, del cual tiene la patente Amazon.

Amazon patented a fantastical floating airship warehouse for its delivery drones


----------



## gordinflas (14 Dic 2020)

Halfredico dijo:


> Ah, Ehang. Gracias. Yo de todas formas el tema de los drones no lo veo. No veo lo de Amazon ni todas esas supuestas utilidades que tiene más allá del ocio.



El tema (creo yo) es que aventurarse a predecir el futuro de los drones es pura especulación y en este caso el mercado ya pone precios asumiendo que la empresa está en pleno funcionamiento y que en el futuro todo funcionará con estos helicópteros teledirigidos. No está a precios de Tesla... pero vamos, tampoco le falta tanto como para que se pueda empezar a hacer la comparación. 

Tendrá que crecer MUCHO para justificar el precio que se paga ahora mismo y yo no tengo tan claro que lo vaya a hacer. Los que lo tenéis estudiado y creéis que va a funcionar perfecto, pero yo la voy a dejar pasar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> En la segunda quincena de este mes empiezan esos rebalanceos epicos , prepara liquidez y las instancias a tu jefa.



Que tipo de empresas de las que seguimos crees que se van a ostiar?


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Dic 2020)

Halfredico dijo:


> Ah, Ehang. Gracias. Yo de todas formas el tema de los drones no lo veo. No veo lo de Amazon ni todas esas supuestas utilidades que tiene más allá del ocio.



Yo tampoco salvo para cosas puntuales/urgentes , el coste energetico es mayor elevando que rodando y no digamos el lio padre que se tiene que liar sobre las ciudades como eso se cunda , si ya lo es en la carretera que mas o menos es sencillo no digamos en el espacio aereo de las ciudades. Aun asi si se pone barata a fin de mes lo mismo le meto algo pero con fines especulativos.

Edito , no habia visto tu mensaje.
Nadie mejor que alguien que ya los tiene como tu para ver la viabildad del asunto.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo tampoco salvo para cosas puntuales/urgentes , el coste energetico es mayor elevando que rodando y no digamos el lio padre que se tiene que liar sobre las ciudades como eso se cunda , si ya lo es en la carretera que mas o menos es sencillo no digamos en el espacio aereo de las ciudades. Aun asi si se pone barata a fin de mes lo mismo le meto algo pero con fines especulativos.
> 
> 
> Edito , no habia visto tu mensaje.
> Nadie mejor que alguien que ya los tiene como tu para ver la viabildad del asunto.




Es que lo llamamos drones, y pensamos en los drones que se compra uno en amazon o aliexpress, y no tiene tanto que ver con eso. Esta pena tiene drones donde van PERSONAS dentro. Es otro tipo de cosa, a una escala diferente.

Respecto a los numeros. Dentro de que estan aun en perdidas, algo que me atrae es que van disminuyendo las perdidas de forma consistente, incluso a finales de este ano podrian estar ganando dinero. Siendo asi, la actual valoracion no me parece una locura. No olvidemos que en estas empresas, cuando empiezan a ganar dinero, el beneficio crece de forma muchisimo mayor que los ingresos. Puedes tener trimestres que los ingresos crecen un 20% y el beneficio un 70%. A partir de ahi el PER cae en picado.


----------



## tramperoloco (14 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que tipo de empresas de las que seguimos crees que se van a ostiar?



Ni idea , hay que ir a lo que se ponga a tiro , pero creo que Morses que ademas de los rebalanceos se le junta los resultados tiene papeletas, MMC suele corregir los ultimos dias/primeros de mes , Finv puede caer entre 1.8 y 1.9 , EH al ser china y haber subido mucho casi seguro . Las que en esta semana no suban mucho y o caigan tendran menos posibilidades . A Momo con la cosa de que lo que esta muerto no puede morir lo mismo hasta sube , a saber. A la mierda realmente no creo que se vaya ninguna, algunas veces de alguna sueltan mas que de costumbre y cuando la ves rojo varios dias pues te dan dudas, googleas y no sabes porque esa paliza , luego llega primeros de mes y recupera en seguida y te arrepientes de no haber comprado mas . Esto me paso un par de veces con unum , los capullos te suelta noticias de lo mal que estan las aseguradoras en el tema sanitario por el covid y te acojona de comprar mas , a ver si se va a ir a la mierda. Hay que tener presente que se esta soltando papel tecnico , y no porque la empresa/s se vaya a la mierda.


----------



## Halfredico (15 Dic 2020)

Yo creo que algunos os obcecais porque una empresa es lider de un sector sin tener en cuenta si ese sector es util o no. Me explico, yo puedo modificar genéticamente un cerdo ibérico para que tenga 6 patas, y eso se que es util y me va a reportar más beneficios. Sin embargo si creo un cerdo que da jamones verdes, puedo ser la unica que lo hace, pero hacer jamones verdes es una tontería poco util. Eso mismo pasa a día de hoy con los drones.


----------



## 199i (15 Dic 2020)

Como entras de forma indirecta en BTC? Otra Alt? algún fondo que opere con monedas?
Realmente desconozco la opinión de los gurús del post sobre las cryptos...

Yo personalmente entré en 2013 estando en la universidad con mis pocos ahorros y tuve que ir vendiendo al multiplicar por 3-4... para pagar vacaciones, reparaciones y otros hobbies, además sufrí una perdida de datos con importante coste económico a valor actual. A día de hoy, trabajando para entidad financiera me he alejado un poco de ese mundo en su mejor momento, y lo miro con recelo desde lejos conservando pocos $ mientras veo como destruye mi trabajo en banca.


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Dic 2020)

En los rebalanceos los fondos tienen que mantener una proporción entre acciones, bonos, oro y no recuerdo que más. Por lo que pueden soltar o comprar papel. Como ha subido mucho la bolsa tienen que soltar alrededor de 150.000 millones.dependiendo de la avidez del mercado bajará más o menos. El mes pasado el mercado lo absorbió muy bien, los anteriores no tanto. Yo esos días los veo más como días de oportunidad de compra, no suelo ver valores que suban mucho esos días, en todo caso a primeros de mes siguiente.


----------



## Il Duce (15 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> En los rebalanceos los fondos tienen que mantener una proporción entre acciones, bonos, oro y no recuerdo que más. Por lo que pueden soltar o comprar papel. Como ha subido mucho la bolsa tienen que soltar alrededor de 150.000 millones.dependiendo de la avidez del mercado bajará más o menos. El mes pasado el mercado lo absorbió muy bien, los anteriores no tanto. Yo esos días los veo más como días de oportunidad de compra, no suelo ver valores que suban mucho esos días, en todo caso a primeros de mes siguiente.



Cuales son las fechas de los rebalanceos? están en investing por ejemplo?


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Dic 2020)

Carpatos dijo en su video de ayer que ya se han empezado a ver papelones de fondos , parerece que como es mucha cantidad no lo quieren dejar para los ultimos dias .

Sigue la paliza a Momo , parece no tener fin.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Dic 2020)

Parece que lo de entrarle a Momo para la ultima carga a 10.5 o asi no va a ser una locura...

No os olvideis salvando las distancias de Pax. Parecia ridiculo que bajara con tanta caja neta y con las buenas perspectivas que tenia (si, ya se que en eso difiere mucho de Momo) y sin embargo cuando los catalizadores se alinearon, empezo a subir sin parar. Momo son 9 meses de parto, cada vez lo tengo mas claro. Mientras tanto a dejarla bajar sin prisa de entrar.


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Parece que lo de entrarle a Momo para la ultima carga a 10.5 o asi no va a ser una locura...
> 
> No os olvideis salvando las distancias de Pax. Parecia ridiculo que bajara con tanta caja neta y con las buenas perspectivas que tenia (si, ya se que en eso difiere mucho de Momo) y sin embargo cuando los catalizadores se alinearon, empezo a subir sin parar. Momo son 9 meses de parto, cada vez lo tengo mas claro. Mientras tanto a dejarla bajar sin prisa de entrar.



Pues como siga asi 9 meses la vemos como los futuros del petroleo del 20 de abril.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Pues como siga asi 9 meses la vemos como los futuros del petroleo del 20 de abril.



9 meses para que explote hacia arriba, no para hacer mínimos (en mi opinión).

Si los ejecutas quieren solucionar esto tendrían que poner un Divi extraordinario gordo en la próxima presentación de resultados. Con eso más probablemente unos resultados ya creciendo en Q1, la acción tendría que ir para arriba.

Y si fueran ejecutas de los buenos tendrían que poner un programa de rexompras gordo y decir que por debajo de 20 dolares van a recomprar todo lo que la ley les deje. Un whatever it takes Como si fueran el drogui de turno. Pero no lo harán. A los ejecutas asiáticos les faltan cojones para jugar fuerte. Tienen otras virtudes, pero defender al accionista en estas situaciones no es una de ellas.


----------



## eldelavespa (15 Dic 2020)

yo voy a re-comprar, la verdad es que no entiendo quien se está saliendo. A estos precios y con promesas de enfocarse a tener buenos beneficios después del Q4...ahora si, como siga bajando no voy a tener pasta pa todo...a dream internacional también quería meterle más


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Dic 2020)

Hoy en entrado en dos chinas, aunque no fintechs esta vez, pero tech jajaja

Una es Up fintech (ticker TIGR) que es un broker online creciendo a ritmos escandalosos de mas del 25% TRIMESTRAL. Yo calculo que en un par de trimestres ya se va a poner a un PER anualizado de 25 o asi. No os asusteis si ahora os sale un PER de 400 o de 100 o lo que sea. La empresa ya gana pasta, ya genera free cash flow de forma saludable, tiene caja neta, y a partir de ahora el beneficio le crecera mucho mas que los ingresos. A mi esta me tiene PINTAZA.

La otra es una cosita mas pequena, con ticker CIH. Se supone que se dedican a dar informacion a inmobiliarias, bancos y demas, respecto a terrenos, edificios y cosas asi. Esta es una cosa REDONDA. Para mi gusto, de todo lo que he analizado es probablemente la mejor en relacion a: crecimiento de ingresos y debeneficios, margenes sanos, PER ridiculo, cash neto a full (mas de la mitad de la cotizacion). He de decir que tienen una oferta en firme para sacarla de cotizar a 2.32 dolares y aun no han contestado. Si aceptan, pues me llevo un 15/20% facilito. Pero OJALA no acepten. Y ojala al no aceptar hundan la accion. Porque de esta me encantaria cargar a fuego a precios menores y dejarla muchisimo tiempo en cartera. El pontencial multibagger es tremendo. Empresa con buenos margenes, a per 4 y creciendo al 30% anual. Ah y con la mitad o mas de lo que vale en bolsa de caja neta. UN REGALO.

Por cierto se que esta viene de algun forero de este hilo pero no se de quien. Agradeceria que dijera quien la encontro para darle sinceramente las gracias


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hoy en entrado en dos chinas, aunque no fintechs esta vez, pero tech jajaja
> 
> Una es Up fintech (ticker TIGR) que es un broker online creciendo a ritmos escandalosos de mas del 25% TRIMESTRAL. Yo calculo que en un par de trimestres ya se va a poner a un PER anualizado de 25 o asi. No os asusteis si ahora os sale un PER de 400 o de 100 o lo que sea. La empresa ya gana pasta, ya genera free cash flow de forma saludable, tiene caja neta, y a partir de ahora el beneficio le crecera mucho mas que los ingresos. A mi esta me tiene PINTAZA.
> 
> ...



Pues te vas a a reir , me decia me suena CIH a algo , voy y la meto en mi cartera de investing donde tengo todas las que compro y otras que sigo y al meterla , que leches , ya estaba , miro , claro China Index Holdings . Le vi muy buenos numeros , demasiado buenos diria yo , y se la pase a Gordinflas para que la pasase por el stockopedia para ver si el me quitaba esa inquietud , cosa que no hizo. Al no dar dividendo no nos daba plena seguridad en ella, aunque segun Gordi al menos recompro acciones en el 2018 . Parece que tu la has investigado mas profundamente dado que has averiguado eso de la oferta de compra . Podemos confiar entoces en esta empresa ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Pues te vas a a reir , me decia me suena CIH a algo , voy y la meto en mi cartera de investing donde tengo todas las que tengo y sigo y al meterla , que leches , ya estaba , miro , claro China Index Holdings . Le vi muy buenos numeros , demasiado buenos diria yo , y se la pase a Gordinflas para que la pasase por el stockopedia para ver si el me quitaba esa inquietud , cosa que no hizo. Al no dar dividendo no nos daba plena seguridad en ella, aunque segun Gordi al menos recompro acciones en el 2018 . Parece que tu la has investigado mas profundamente dado que has averiguado eso de la oferta de compra . Podemos confiar entoces en esta empresa ? das luz verde a meterle algo ?




Pues un millón de gracias compi. Lo de los divis es tarjeta Amarilla, PERO yo no soy tan estricto con eso como gordi. Literalmente es el único pero a la empresa. Por cierto el CEO tiene el 68% de la empresa. El decide si acepta la oferta o no. Espero que no porque es un precio de mierda contando la supercaja.


----------



## tramperoloco (16 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues un millón de gracias compi. Lo de los divis es tarjeta Amarilla, PERO yo no soy tan estricto con eso como gordi. Literalmente es el único pero a la empresa. Por cierto el CEO tiene el 68% de la empresa. El decide si acepta la oferta o no. Espero que no porque es un precio de mierda contando la supercaja.



Morses Club CEO Paul Smith answers shareholders' questions

Morses Club Q&A: Opportunities going forward are immense (LON:MCL) - DirectorsTalk Interviews

Vamos a ver el dia 28 hacia donde tira , hacia arriba o hacia abajo . Creo que lo segundo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Dic 2020)

Ojala sea hacia abajo. Yo quiero meter una segunda y ultima carga por debajo de 40


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Dic 2020)

https://seekingalpha.com/article/43...se-online-trading-brokerage-in-expansion-mode

Interesante este articulo sobre up fintech , especialmente la ultima parte . En la que se cuestiona si sera capaz de seguir ese crecimiento una vez pase la pandemia , por ir disminuyendo los clientes/numero de negociaciones de estos .


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Dic 2020)

Tremendo incremento de las coberturas de la mano fuerte (linea naranja que cuando sube oscurece ) para cubrirse las espaldas ante posibles caidas a finales de mes o enero. No siempre aciertan pero ahi esta.


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Tremendo incremento de las coberturas de la mano fuerte (linea naranja que cuando sube oscurece ) para cubrirse las espaldas ante posibles caidas a finales de mes o enero. No siempre aciertan pero ahi esta.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 517548



disculpe

ese gráfico es diario/semanal?

el spike naranja es de ayer o de hoy?


----------



## tramperoloco (17 Dic 2020)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> disculpe
> 
> ese gráfico es diario/semanal?
> 
> el spike naranja es de ayer o de hoy?



Es una imagen tomada del video de Carpatos de hoy . Minuto 8 .


----------



## RockLobster (17 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Tremendo incremento de las coberturas de la mano fuerte (linea naranja que cuando sube oscurece ) para cubrirse las espaldas ante posibles caidas a finales de mes o enero. No siempre aciertan pero ahi esta.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 517548



LAS denuncias por elecciones fraudulentas se estan empezando a acumular.

Pase lo que pase, Sera en enero por esas fechas... Se estaran cubriendo contra esa eventualidad?


----------



## Sr. Breve (17 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Es una imagen tomada del video de Carpatos de hoy . Minuto 8 .



Según mueve el puntero parece un grafico diario, por tanto el spike es de ayer

Igual empieza una distribución... pero es muy prematuro, el ambiente es pesimista


----------



## SargentoHighway (17 Dic 2020)

Sr. Breve dijo:


> Según mueve el puntero parece un grafico diario, por tanto el spike es de ayer
> 
> Igual empieza una distribución... pero es muy prematuro, el ambiente es pesimista



Al contrario:


----------



## gordinflas (17 Dic 2020)

Bueno, toca actualización. Visto que estamos en máximos de euforia pero a la vez hay un mercado raro a 2 velocidades (algunos sectores hiperburbujeados y otros sectores a precios de quiebra) creo que voy a vender parte de la cartera para tener un poco de liquidez y poder adaptarme a lo que vaya surgiendo. Si las cosas bajan imagino que podré recomprar con descuento. Si las cosas siguen subiendo siempre me queda aumentar posición en las empresas de los sectores que siguen baratos. Siempre habrá carbón chino que comprar.

Para hacerlo de forma sistemática estaba pensando en vender parte de lo que tengo por encima de PER 5. En una época normal todo lo que está por debajo de PER 15 se podría considerar un precio aceptable... pero esta cartera es especial y solo vamos a lo megatirado de precio, así que eso. Lo bueno del mercado a 2 velocidades es que hay más oportunidades que nunca, no me van a faltar ideas.

Solo tengo 5 empresas por encima de PER 5 (2019): Pax Global, Water Oasis, Texhong Textile, Momo y Tianyun. También entraría Qiwi pero los resultados de 2020 ya apuntan a que los beneficios de 2020 se dispararán y bajará de PER 5, así que no la incluyo. De estas 5 voy a vender las 3 primeras que bajen un 10% desde el precio actual. Si siguen subiendo voy a ir subiendo el stop loss, siempre un 10% por debajo del precio máximo al que hayan llegado desde hoy.

Sigo teniendo a Henan Jinma en la lista y cuando me saque de encima las 3 seguramente abra posición (si no sube mucho en este período de tiempo). Quizá también ampliaré en Dream, que mi negros bursátiles me han pasado capturas de pantalla de correos de su departamento de Investor Relations y me ha encantado la predisposición que tienen hacia el inversor.


----------



## BABY (17 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Comprados 2000 euros (1500 de ellos a margen) de Qiwi a 10,68$. Es el Paypal ruso. Luego si caso hablo de ella. Ha sido una compra impulsiva debido al ostión que se está metiendo ahora mismo al abrir en Nasdaq...



¿Como ves Qiwi a día de hoy @gordinflas?. ¿Cual es tu tesis de inversión?. Los números no son malos hasta lo poco que llego y reparte dividendo, con los precios de ahora bastante apetecibles.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> ¿Como ves Qiwi a día de hoy @gordinflas?. ¿Cual es tu tesis de inversión?. Los números no son malos hasta lo poco que llego y reparte dividendo, con los precios de ahora bastante apetecibles.



Así muy resumido, Qiwi es el Paypal ruso. Hace todo lo que hace Paypal. Los mercados son Europa del Este (como no), sobretodo Rusia y Kazajistán.

El 50% de sus ingresos viene de comisiones en el mundillo del e-commerce. En Rusia y alrededores eso se traduce principalmente en tiendas online y, sobretodo, casas de apuestas. También hay venta de drogas y otras actividades chungas por ahí. Otro 25% viene de comisiones en transferencias de dinero entre usuarios. Con eso también puedes llevar a cabo actividades ilícitas. Luego el otro 25% son una mezcla entre tarjetas de débito / crédito (lo mismo que Visa y Mastercard), una especie de banco online dirigido a gente joven, e-wallets de criptomonedas y otras actividades relacionadas con el mundillo de las fintech que han ido adquiriendo y desarrollando a lo largo del tiempo.

Está baratísima para ser una empresa tecnológica. Paypal cotiza a PER 105 de 2019 y con un PER estimado de 2020 de 60-80. No tiene dividendo, solo recompra un 1% de sus acciones cada año. Qiwi cotiza a PER 8-9 de 2019 y con un PER estimado de 2020 de 4-5. Reparte un dividendo del 7% aproximadamente y lo sube cada año. Y ojo, tienen el mismo tipo de negocio, con márgenes y crecimientos bastante parecidos. La calidad subjetiva que tendrá cada una ya es otra historia...

*Problemas / riesgos:*

- Riesgo moneda. Las monedas de los países ex-soviéticos no son las mejores del mundo y esto es una empresa financiera aparte de tecnológica.

- La mayoría del margen de Qiwi viene de las casas de apuestas, que les mete un buen ostión. A las casas de apuestas a día de hoy tampoco tienen alternativa a pagar las comisiones. Qiwi en Rusia es casi igual de hegemónico que Paypal en Occidente. Pero bueno, si algún día aparece un competidor los márgenes por esta parte del negocio van a caer.

- Riesgo regulatorio. Rusia se ha dado cuenta de que Qiwi se puede usar para blanquear y extraer capitales obtenidos de manera ilícita en el país y les ha metido un multa (lo que comentábamos el otro día). No es algo tan grave como suena, lo mismo se puede hacer en efectivo, Western Union, criptomonedas, Paypal mismo hasta no hace tanto... y tampoco es como si Qiwi se usase mayoritariamente para eso (igual que Paypal tampoco se usaba para eso), pero bueno. Si Rusia se pone seria y empieza a controlar la empresa a fondo es de esperar que los márgenes bajen un poquito.

- Relacionado con lo anterior, también hay el tema de que Qiwi se usa en negocios ilegales. Lo comentaba @RockLobster hace unas páginas: drogas, apuestas underground, prostitución, armas y demás. Repito, es minoritario y no es algo exclusivo de Qiwi, se puede hacer lo mismo de mil formas distintas... pero si Rusia se pone seria también puede sufrir por ahí.

- Los insiders intentaron vender parte de sus acciones sin éxito. No tiene que ser algo malo de por sí, Elon Musk también se fue de Paypal después de cofundarla y ahí sigue Paypal, tan sana como siempre... pero vamos, bueno no es.

- La parte de las tarjetas de crédito es un mercado al que entran tarde y que ya está controlado casi en su totalidad por unas poquísimas empresas.

- Hay miedo a que Qiwi sea un Wirecard 2.0 y que todo sea un fraude. Este "problema" es la más flojo de todos, en mi opinión. Ni siquiera lo veo como un problema, solo es un miedo irracional. Qiwi reparte un dividendo gigante sin aumentar deuda y lo lleva haciendo durante años, algo que ninguna empresa que falsea las cuentas podría hacer jamás.

---------

E ya, esto es todo. Al final del día, con todos los problemas y riesgos que tiene, sigue siendo una empresa tecnológica baratísima que ha ido creciendo a más del 20% anual, líder en su sector, en una zona del mundo en que las tecnológicas occidentales no triunfan y en que el pago en efectivo sigue siendo el 70% de las transacciones (mucho potencial de crecimiento)... Y que trata bien al accionista. Otro ejemplo más de que Europa del Este tiene las mid-large caps más baratas del mundo.


----------



## BABY (18 Dic 2020)

A mi hubiese costado mucho ampliar hoy con-10/15%. A menos de 40 ya es buena entrada. Pero vamos, creo que vendrán nuevas oportunidades.


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Dic 2020)

U.S. adds Chinese drone company DJI to economic blacklist

No se si afectara a EH o si al final la lista negra que elabore Trump la usara el mes proximo Biden como papel higienico , pero de momento ahi esta.


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Dic 2020)

Buena entrada. Yo la espero a 9.5 o así. Me da la sensacion que va a apoyarse en los mínimos de Marzo, y ahí se verá


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> A mi hubiese costado mucho ampliar hoy con-10/15%. A menos de 40 ya es buena entrada. Pero vamos, creo que vendrán nuevas oportunidades.



Es que para el que sigue la empresa a diario y tiene claro lo que está peña quiere hacer, los resultados en mi opinión han sido BUENOS. Aquí se va a ganar mucha pasta, pero esta no es de las que van a subir rapido. Hay que tener paciencia y ver donde estamos en 9 meses o así. Y en año y medio probablemente con la maquinaria a full gas. Entiendo que hay muchos inversores que no se sienten a gusto haciendo apuestas en empresas a tan largo plazo, pero en mi opinión el que tenga paciencia con esta, y especialmente la dejé correr unos cuantos años, va a hacer mucho mucho dinero


----------



## BABY (18 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es que para el que sigue la empresa a diario y tiene claro lo que está peña quiere hacer, los resultados en mi opinión han sido BUENOS. Aquí se va a ganar mucha pasta, pero esta no es de las que van a subir rapido. Hay que tener paciencia y ver donde estamos en 9 meses o así. Y en año y medio probablemente con la maquinaria a full gas. Entiendo que hay muchos inversores que no se sienten a gusto haciendo apuestas en empresas a tan largo plazo, pero en mi opinión el que tenga paciencia con esta, y especialmente la dejé correr unos cuantos años, va a hacer mucho mucho dinero



Y para pasar el rato mejor, dividendo de 1p por acción a pagar en Febrero de 2021 otro pago confirmado en Abril. La verdad que con esta y con SUS, que la llevo en +30%, muy contento (y agradecido a vosotros, por supuesto).

Ah, y entrada también a 10,2$ en Qiwi.


----------



## gordinflas (18 Dic 2020)

Actualizado el principal con el resumen de ayer de Qiwi y con los stop-loss en las empresas que dije ayer:

Water Oasis a 0,85HKD
Tianyun a 1,35HKD
Momo a 12,5$
Pax Global a 6,7HKD
Texhong Textile a 6,5HKD (esta está un pelín más alta porque no me gusta vender en pérdidas)

Si van subiendo voy a ir ajustando el stop-loss para que siempre esté entre un 5 y un 10% por debajo de máximos empezando desde ayer. Degiro es tan cutre que no tiene la opción de poner stop-losses dinámicos. No entro demasiado al broker, imagino que lo actualizaré una vez cada semana o dos...


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Y para pasar el rato mejor, dividendo de 1p por acción a pagar en Febrero de 2021 otro pago confirmado en Abril. La verdad que con esta y con SUS, que la llevo en +30%, muy contento (y agradecido a vosotros, por supuesto).
> 
> Ah, y entrada también a 10,2$ en Qiwi.



Si, entre febrero y abril pagan 2 centimos. Parece una mierda, pero con mi entrada a 36 peniques por ejemplo, es más de un 5% en el año del covid. Imaginaros la rentabilidad por dividendo monstruosa que va a dar esto cuando se ponga full gas


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Buena entrada. Yo la espero a 9.5 o así. Me da la sensacion que va a apoyarse en los mínimos de Marzo, y ahí se verá



Pues veremos si no los ves ahi antes de lo que parece , va por 10.13 vamos a ver si rebota de nuevo o pincha .


----------



## MagicTaly (18 Dic 2020)

Oye, alguno está Luckin Coffee? Este es el ejemplo de empresa que miente en sus cuentas y se va a los infiernos (llegó a valer 0.92) y ahora la gente se ha dado cuenta de que aunque se inventaran algo de ingresos, siguen teniendo miles de cafeterías por china y generan dinero. *Ha hecho un x3 en 2 días.* 

Pienso que ahora mismo el potencial que queda de revalorización es corto, pero podría haber sido un buen candidato a cartera Kamikaze un poco antes (Salvando las distancias de mentir a todos los accionistas, un castigo demasiado fuerte como con Qiwi)

Y bueno, si han mentido una vez, quién dice que no lo harán de nuevo...


----------



## 199i (18 Dic 2020)

Crees realmente que lo sacan a la fuerza?
Lo peor de todo, es que paradójicamente si vuelve el gordo, afectará negativamente a las bolsas....

Contento con otra antigua del POST que sacó gordi o arriba/ab, que quedó atrás y volví a reflotar hace un mes cuando decidí ampliar posición

La noruega Höegh LNG:



gracias a los implicados y bien por los que estáis dentro


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Dic 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Oye, alguno está Luckin Coffee? Este es el ejemplo de empresa que miente en sus cuentas y se va a los infiernos (llegó a valer 0.92) y ahora la gente se ha dado cuenta de que aunque se inventaran algo de ingresos, siguen teniendo miles de cafeterías por china y generan dinero. *Ha hecho un x3 en 2 días.*
> 
> Pienso que ahora mismo el potencial que queda de revalorización es corto, pero podría haber sido un buen candidato a cartera Kamikaze un poco antes (Salvando las distancias de mentir a todos los accionistas, un castigo demasiado fuerte como con Qiwi)
> 
> ...



No creo que sea justo meter en el mismo saco un caso de fraude como ese chino con lo de qiwi. A todos los bancos les multan por cosas como lo de qiwi. Y por cosas mil veces más graves. Y no vamos diciendo que JP Morgan o BBVA o Liberbank son un fraude


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Dic 2020)

199i dijo:


> Crees realmente que lo sacan a la fuerza?
> Lo peor de todo, es que paradójicamente si vuelve el gordo, afectará negativamente a las bolsas....
> 
> Contento con otra antigua del POST que sacó gordi o arriba/ab, que quedó atrás y volví a reflotar hace un mes cuando decidí ampliar posición
> ...



Está no es mía así que supongo que los méritos para el gordi. A mi de este sector, me convencieron a la fuerza con Golar, que es una tesis bastante diferente, pero las otras nunca me convencieron demasiado.


----------



## gordinflas (19 Dic 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Oye, alguno está Luckin Coffee? Este es el ejemplo de empresa que miente en sus cuentas y se va a los infiernos (llegó a valer 0.92) y ahora la gente se ha dado cuenta de que aunque se inventaran algo de ingresos, siguen teniendo miles de cafeterías por china y generan dinero. *Ha hecho un x3 en 2 días.*
> 
> Pienso que ahora mismo el potencial que queda de revalorización es corto, pero podría haber sido un buen candidato a cartera Kamikaze un poco antes (Salvando las distancias de mentir a todos los accionistas, un castigo demasiado fuerte como con Qiwi)
> 
> ...



Pues toda la razón, esta tendría que haber sido candidata a kamikaze jajajajajaja

Aunque Luckin Coffee iría en la cesta de las situaciones especiales. En esta cartera casi todo es inversión en valor profundo y metiendo dividendos y/o recompras en la mezcla para evitar potenciales fraudes. Creo que por la situación de mercado en la que estamos es lo mejor que se puede hacer a medio-largo plazo. La única situación especial que hay ahora mismo en la cartera es Mongolian por ser una empresa reestructurada (y aún así en realidad me gusta por ser una empresa baratísima, la situación especial solo le da un pelín más de seguridad a la inversión).

Situaciones especiales que hayamos comentado en este hilo se me ocurren Golar (por la IPO que quieren hacer de su filial), ARLP (por ser dos empresas que se fusionaron en 2016-2017), China Index Holdings (por el potencial arbitraje si al final llevan a cabo la OPA)... Incluso Gazprom podría ser técnicamente una situación especial por la situación de su filial petrolera.

Las situaciones especiales son jodidillas de encontrar, por algo son especiales... pero suelen dar mucho rendimiento con bastante poco riesgo. Quizá algún día abro un hilo explicando las principales y como identificarlas, con ejemplos y demás. Creo que es una forma bastante más gratificante (y rentable) de especular que ir a ciegas con teorías ultrapaco sobre "el coche electrico ejjj el futuro" o "mira como sube ejjjte chicharro, seguro que sigue subiendo jeje".


----------



## dpredator15 (20 Dic 2020)

Que opináis de nouveau monde graphite?


----------



## gordinflas (21 Dic 2020)

dpredator15 dijo:


> Que opináis de nouveau monde graphite?



Los fundamentales son muy malos, pero muy mucho. Al ser una exploradora quizá la subida es por haber encontrado un depósito o algo. Pero vamos, yo no me metería.

------

Por cierto gente, Mongolian vuelve a subir a saco. Un +30% se ha marcado hoy. Y suerte que lo ha hecho, porque hoy pinta a que viene apocalipsis bursátil.

También me ha saltado la limitada de Pax a 6'52HKD. La había puesto a 6'7HKD pero ha abierto con un gap de la hostia. No me voy a quejar.


----------



## Fouche (21 Dic 2020)

Una pregunta para el señor gordinflas si me permite, o a los que veo sois afines a su método. ¿Algún autor o libro que recomiende conforme a su interesante filosofía de inversión?

Quizá su método parta de lo autodidacta, pero ahora en vacaciones hay tiempo para leer y como esta el mercado invita a la reflexión con un whiski escocés de 12 años, leer y estarse quieto.

Gracias por adelantado


----------



## gordinflas (21 Dic 2020)

Fouche dijo:


> Una pregunta para el señor gordinflas si me permite, o a los que veo sois afines a su método. ¿Algún autor o libro que recomiende conforme a su interesante filosofía de inversión?
> 
> Quizá su método parta de lo autodidacta, pero ahora en vacaciones hay tiempo para leer y como esta el mercado invita a la reflexión con un whiski escocés de 12 años, leer y estarse quieto.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado



Ufff lo de señor me pone presión encima... Espero que la respuesta esté a la altura 

En realidad este "estilo de inversión" es una adaptación de la inversión tradicional a largo plazo. Lo que ahora se llamaría invertir en valor o value investing, solo que en realidad esto de llamarlo "value investing" es un movimiento de marketing para que parezca más sofisticado e interesante de lo que realmente es. Lo único que cambia es que al ser a medio plazo me puedo permitir comprar sectores que para largo plazo serían un suicidio. De esta cartera se me ocurren las mineras de carbón o las tecnológicas. A cambio intento ser un poco más exigente que a largo plazo. 

La cosa va de mirar contabilidades para ver si es una empresa decente, que las acciones estén baratas comparadas con la contabilidad (para eso están los ratios tipo PER o precio / valor contable), que la empresa no sea muy cabrona con el accionista (p.e. que no amplíe capital) y que repartan dividendos o recompren acciones para evitar el fraude. Al final cuando compras acciones estás literalmente comprando una trozo de una empresa (muy pequeña porque hablamos de empresas gigantes, pero un trozo al fin y al cabo) y tienes que mirarlo como tal. 

Libros... para tener la base creo que "Invertir en bolsa a largo plazo partiendo de cero" de Gregorio Hernández va bastante bien. Está sesgado hacia la inversión a largo plazo, pero lo que explica se puede aplicar a todos los plazos. Si caso para obtener la perspectiva a medio plazo se puede leer "Un paso por delante de Wall Street" de Peter Lynch. No es tan profundo como el de Gregorio pero sirve para complementar.

Luego está "What works on Wall Street" de Jim O'Shaughnessy. Este es un pelín más técnico. El libro es de un gestor de fondos que hizo un análisis estadístico brutal para descubrir si las teorías tradicionales de la inversión realmente funcionaban (spoiler, sí que funcionan). Y para el tema de las situaciones especiales sirve "You can be a stock market genius" de Joel Grennblatt. El título es una mierda pero el libro es de lo más avanzado que te puedes encontrar. 

Creo que con esto te sobra. Todos los libros los puedes encontrar gratis en PDF si los buscas por Google, aunque los dos últimos seguramente solo estarán gratis en inglés.

Y a partir de ahí es ponerlo a la práctica. Te buscas un buen screener para hacer de filtro y buscar las empresas que cumplan tus parámetros. Luego, de las que te gusten, te pones a investigarlas a fondo para saber lo que hacen, las perspectivas del negocio, lo que opinan sus directivos y demás. En el informe anual está casi toda la información. Sinó también les puedes enviar correos para preguntar, que al fin y al cabo si eres accionista eres su jefe y te deben esas respuestas.

Y siempre puedes inspirarte en lo que hacen otros o incluso copiar. Lo bueno de este mundillo es que se incentiva el hecho de compartir información. Cuanta más gente conozca una empresa más potenciales compradores (o vendedores) y más probabilidades de que la cotización suba (o baje si la empresa es una mierda). Lo único es que copiar no te sirve de nada si no sabes lo que estás haciendo. Puedes tener un buen informador que si no sabes nada y la acción tiene un bajón quizá te pones nervioso y vendas igual (aunque ese bajón no fuese justificado). El factor psicológico es bastante importante, ya no solo para tener buenos rendimientos sino para dormir bien por las noches...


----------



## Fouche (21 Dic 2020)

Mil gracias, como siempre de diez con las explicaciones!

Echaré una buscada y leída a los libros que recomiendas y como dices, a practicar. Leí hace años algunos libros de William Benstein o Benjamin Graham, pero no me aportaron en exceso o quizá el alumno no estaba preparado.

Espero aportar pronto EMPRESONES producto de mis researchs.


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Dic 2020)

Me encanta el amanecer de los rebalanceos todo en rojo fuerte , aunque USA haciendo gala de nuevo de la impresora me ha dejado con los dientes largos esta tarde., aunque si me han entrado cosas interesantes del premarket. Bueno ya les tocara. Parece que no son 158.000 sino 300.000 , eso si me cuadra porque estos eran rebalanceos historicos y el de septiembre se acercaba a los 170.000

JP Morgan avisa de debilidad causada por los rebalanceos

Al haber liquidado la semana pasada y ponderar mucho las asiaticas que esas si se han quedado ,hoy dia verde en mi cartera , gracias sobretodo a MMC.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Dic 2020)

Fouche dijo:


> Una pregunta para el señor gordinflas si me permite, o a los que veo sois afines a su método. ¿Algún autor o libro que recomiende conforme a su interesante filosofía de inversión?
> 
> Quizá su método parta de lo autodidacta, pero ahora en vacaciones hay tiempo para leer y como esta el mercado invita a la reflexión con un whiski escocés de 12 años, leer y estarse quieto.
> 
> Gracias por adelantado




Yo le recomiendo el whiski. Pongase un Lagavulin (el de 16 anos si es posible) a mi salud


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Dic 2020)

Fouche dijo:


> Mil gracias, como siempre de diez con las explicaciones!
> 
> Echaré una buscada y leída a los libros que recomiendas y como dices, a practicar. Leí hace años algunos libros de William Benstein o Benjamin Graham, pero no me aportaron en exceso o quizá el alumno no estaba preparado.
> 
> Espero aportar pronto EMPRESONES producto de mis researchs.




Creo que si sigues los pasos de gordi, primero leer libros y aprender a analizar empresas, empezar a encontrar truquillos, ah mira si esta empresa tiene tanto capex eso significa que.... y ese tipo de cosas. Una vez que lo hagas, dale al screener y ponte a sacar empresas. Hazlo de dos formas. La primera mirar los numeros. NO te fies solo del screener y validalos en los informes de la empresa (pones el nombre de la empresa y luego investor relations y ya encuentras tanto informes anuales como presentaciones trimestrales con las cuentas). Luego la segunda parte es entender a que se dedica la empresa. Porque los numeros son solo una parte. Tiene la empresa un producto diferenciado? tiene muchos competidores? es un sector en expansion o en declive? como dirias que ese sector estara dentro de cinco anos?

Una vez hagas eso, COMPARTE aqui. Porque es la mejor forma de aprender aun mas. Si traes algo y es una caca, pues aprenderas de ello. Si traes algo que piensas que es una joya y...es una joya, pues sabras que vas por el buen camino.


Un saludo y mucho animo. Pero echale horas, que aqui ninguno nacimos ensenados. Una vez vas aprendiendo, querras aprender aun mas. Es una adiccion esto.


----------



## gordinflas (21 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Un saludo y mucho animo. Pero echale horas, que aqui ninguno nacimos ensenados. *Una vez vas aprendiendo, querras aprender aun mas. Es una adiccion esto.*



Es que en realidad hacerse una cartera de valores "artesanal" es un hobby como cualquier otro. Yo tengo clarísimo que si no me entretuviera haciendo esto metería toda la pasta a un fondo tipo MSCI World y a tomar por culo. 

Y la verdad es que la inversión en acciones tiene muchísimas ventajas comparado con otros tipos de inversión. Lo comparas con la inversión en inmobiliario pacodemierda española y es que no hay color. No te tienes que preocupar por enseñar el piso ni mantener contacto con el arrendatario, no hay que poner dinero extra por las derramas, no hay que hipotecarse ni tener una cantidad de dinero muy alta para empezar, no tienes miedo a que te okupen el piso... Y lo mejor de todo, compras y vendes desde tu ordenador o incluso desde el móvil. Y ya no te digo si vas indexado, en ese caso es aún más fácil y rápido. 

Es que joder, si quieres invertir en inmobiliario tienes las SOCIMIs españolas o los REITs americanos, que literalmente son lo mismo que comprar inmobiliario (con las rentas de alquiler y todo) pero mucho más diversificado y con todas las facilidades de la inversión en bolsa.

Los anglosajones no son tontos en estos temas y ya usan fondos / acciones como opción mayoritaria para la jubilación... Por desgracia los españoles vamos muy atrasados en este tema.


----------



## BABY (21 Dic 2020)

Y, yendo un poco más al fondo, ¿Cuál es vuestra razón última que os mueve a invertir?. ¿Preparar la jubilación una vez que las pensiones probablemente no tengan mucho recorrido en los próximos años?. ¿Tener mas tiempo libre o libertad para dejar o cambiar de trabajo si las condiciones se vuelven desfavorables?. ¿Conseguir la independencia financiera?. ¿Dejar una cartera que genere rentas en el futuro a vuestros hijos (si los tenéis)?.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Dic 2020)

A mi no me mires, yo soy de EH desde quiquitito


----------



## MagicTaly (21 Dic 2020)

Jaja totalmente! Enhorabuena a los premiados!!!!!


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Dic 2020)

con EH las titis y con TIGR la coca. El barco lo pone Gordi con Mongolian

Plan
Sin
Fisuras


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Dic 2020)

KNDI, QIWI INVESTOR ALERT: Kandi Technologies Group And Qiwi plc Investors Who Have Suffered Losses Greater Than $50,000 Are Encouraged To Contact Kehoe Law Firm, P.C.

El que no maneje pues ve estos titulares y no se acerca a Qiwi ni con un palo . Con Glng paso el mismo rollo de las demandas colectivas que no llegaron a nada.


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Dic 2020)

En un futuro los chollos va a ser menos frecuentes , aunque muchos surgiran de sobrepenalizaciones tipo Finv , Golar , Qiwi... habra que estar atentos y una vez investigada la causa meterse a saco.

Por cierto , estoy pensando en meter algo en mineras y estoy entre Anglo Asian Mining y Adriatic Metals .Me inclino mas por la primera que está mas barata , por el tema de dividendo . Con el tiempo creo que voy a ir orientando la cosa mas a las dividinderas , cuando las de crecimiento vea que van a estancarse .

A Tk y Qfin le estan/han pegado una buena correccion para el que le interese una entrada.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> En un futuro los chollos va a ser menos frecuentes , aunque muchos surgiran de sobrepenalizaciones tipo Finv , Golar , Qiwi... habra que estar atentos y una vez investigada la causa meterse a saco.
> 
> Por cierto , estoy pensando en meter algo en mineras y estoy entre Anglo Asian Mining y Adriatic Metals .Me inclino mas por la primera que está mas barata , por el tema de dividendo . Con el tiempo creo que voy a ir orientando la cosa mas a las dividinderas , cuando las de crecimiento vea que van a estancarse .
> 
> A Tk y Qfin le estan/han pegado una buena correccion para el que le interese una entrada.




Yo prefiero Adriatic de esas dos. Tiene un potencial tremendo de ser una multibagger. El problema de Anglo Asian es que los números son impolutos desde una perspectiva contable, pero lo que son las minas en si, la producción les ha bajado de forma consistente en los últimos años, entonces no me parece tan buena.

Qfin la tengo ahi en el punto de mira para meterle la segunda carga, pero voy a esperar a ver si se va por debajo de 10.

Respecto a TK, tengo en el punto de mira la dividendera (TGP) y me.dio ayer de noche por leer de la matriz TK, pero parece que les está quemando mucho cash flow el retirar los FSPO, así que no sé hasta qué punto es demasiado arriesgado, en el sentido de que lo mismo TGP y la tankers van medio bien y TK sigue en la mierda.

Se agradecería si expusieras tu idea de TK


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo prefiero Adriatic de esas dos. Tiene un potencial tremendo de ser una multibagger. El problema de Anglo Asian es que los números son impolutos desde una perspectiva contable, pero lo que son las minas en si, la producción les ha bajado de forma consistente en los últimos años, entonces no me parece tan buena.
> 
> Qfin la tengo ahi en el punto de mira para meterle la segunda carga, pero voy a esperar a ver si se va por debajo de 10.
> 
> ...



Yo no la tengo, pero algunos del hilo se que la tienen. Creo que los que la compran ven el precio tan bajo y tienen la esperanza de tiempos pasados. Y vete tu a saber en estos tiempos que una marca de coches sin fabrica y que le cuesta dinero cada unidad lleva hecho más de un 20x este año porque se supone que ganará a porrillo en un futuro más que esos otros que salen cada semana 

Por cierto, Me preocupa esto, creo que tendré que Diversificar

Muy preocupante el cambio de Interactive Brokers a Irlanda…


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo no la tengo, pero algunos del hilo se que la tienen. Creo que los que la compran ven el precio tan bajo y tienen la esperanza de tiempos pasados. Y vete tu a saber en estos tiempos que una marca de coches sin fabrica y que le cuesta dinero cada unidad lleva hecho más de un 20x este año porque se supone que ganará a porrillo en un futuro más que esos otros que salen cada semana
> 
> Por cierto, Me preocupa esto, creo que tendré que Diversificar
> 
> Muy preocupante el cambio de Interactive Brokers a Irlanda…



Básicamente TK es una apuesta apalancada de que les vaya bien a TGP a la de tankers. Si estás suben un 50% pues TK debería subir un 100% (números a ojimetro, para que se entienda).

El problema es que TK tiene su propia deuda (además de la deuda que TGP y tankers tienen) y tienen que pagar esa deuda básicamente con los divis que recibe de TGP. Pero además de la deuda tienen las plataformas flotantes que se está intentando quitar de encima, pero le está costando más cash flow del que esperaban. Por tanto se puede ver en un punto en el que si TGP y tankers no suben mucho (lo que les permitiría vender una parte y con eso pagar la deuda) o TGP no sube mucho el Divi o tankers no empieza a dar Divi, pues pueden tener problemas con la refinanciación.

Los jefes de TK han hecho cagada tras cagada estos años, así que es difícil confiar en ellos la verdad. Yo de cabeza me tiro a TGP si se acerca a 10 dolares. Lo otro tendría que pensarlo y leer muy mucho


----------



## gordinflas (23 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> KNDI, QIWI INVESTOR ALERT: Kandi Technologies Group And Qiwi plc Investors Who Have Suffered Losses Greater Than $50,000 Are Encouraged To Contact Kehoe Law Firm, P.C.
> 
> *El que no maneje pues ve estos titulares y no se acerca a Qiwi ni con un palo *. Con Glng paso el mismo rollo de las demandas colectivas que no llegaron a nada.



Por eso me encanta lo que hacemos en este hilo. No hay muchos sitios en los internetes con grupos de gente leyendo informes anuales y haciendo de detectives. Muchas veces la gente se queda solo con la superfície y luego pasa lo que pasa. Si una empresa está barata sin motivo aparente es que seguramente pasa algo (sobretodo si la empresa es grande y seguida)...

Me viene a la mente los pobres diablos que no hacen los deberes y creen que Porsche Holding (el vehículo financiero de la familia Porsche) es lo mismo que Porsche (marca de coches que no cotiza ya que es una filial de Volkswagen). La ven barata y piensan "joder, es una marca de lujo a precios de coches paco Renault, la inversión en dividendos del siglo" sin darse cuenta de que en realidad no están comprando lo que ellos creen.


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Dic 2020)

Siguele el rollo con una direccion de correo basura que tengas como hizo este.

Esto es lo que pasa cuando uno responde un correo basura


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Dic 2020)

Cuanta desconfianza , lo mismo era @SargentoHighway vendiendo online sus commodities .


----------



## MagicTaly (23 Dic 2020)

Bueno, esta se me ha escapado porque me saltó un SL mal puesto cuando la pillé sobre los $6

Enhorabuena a los premiados xD!!!! No creo que la volvamos a ver por esos lares, aunque siempre habrá opción de re-engancharse!


----------



## gordinflas (23 Dic 2020)

Ah que me olvidado antes de ponerlo. Hoy por la noche se me ha vendido Texhong... EN MÍNIMOS ABSOLUTOS DE LA SESIÓN. Tiene cojones.

El mercado sigue dando mucho miedo. Las 2 velocidades cada vez se notan más. Cosas a precio de quiebra por un lado (y que siguen estando a precios de quiebra pese a las subidas) y por otro lado las burbujeadas cada vez más burbujeadas. La gente comprando tulipanes por lo que cuesta una casa entera y convencidos de que podrán venderlos por lo que cuestan 100 casas.


----------



## tramperoloco (23 Dic 2020)

Dinerillo para Golar (GLNG).
Acceptance and sale of FSRU LNG Croatia


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Dic 2020)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Bueno, esta se me ha escapado porque me saltó un SL mal puesto cuando la pillé sobre los $6
> 
> Enhorabuena a los premiados xD!!!! No creo que la volvamos a ver por esos lares, aunque siempre habrá opción de re-engancharse!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 523120




Joder, pero que cojones paso aqui? Yo voy dentro y contento, aunque solo con media carga, pero menudo subidon


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Dic 2020)

El tema que yo he leido con las FPSO, es que una se la quitaron de encima, pero quedan dos si no recuerdo mal. Y ya la cagaron con anterioridad calculando los costes de liquidarlas. Asi que lo que el mercado piensa es que la volveran a cagar con estas dos. Porque otra cosa no, pero los ejecutas de TK la han cagado una y otra vez. O TGP sube bien el divi, o la tankers implementa divi, o esas dos suben mucho de precio. En el fondo TK depende de otros para que le vaya bien. Arriesgado. Puede ser potencialmente una opcion de arbitraje interesante si TGP o la tankers sube y TK se queda en estancada o baja. La seguire estas semanas/meses. A TGP voy a entrar de cabeza, eso seguro. Es un 10%+ de divi asegurado, con contratos a largo plazo y una estabilidad y visibilidad en las cuentas a anos vista. Basicamente una empresa que el mercado NO entiende (mercados eficientes mis cojones)


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Joder, pero que cojones paso aqui? Yo voy dentro y contento, aunque solo con media carga, pero menudo subidon



Me autocontesto.

Rumores de OPA de exclusión. Es un rumor y no se sabe nada del precio


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Dic 2020)

El tema con Hummingbird es que no esta tan claro que los costes vayan a ser los que contaban. Y los ejecutas no parecen de confianza, son demsiadas cagadas.

Luego respecto a los valores de las tablas, claro, eso es suponiendo que TGP y tankers suben a esos niveles, pero es que eso no depende de nada de lo que TK hace.

Y ademas supongo que sabras que TGP tiene casi todos sus contratos fijos, a muchisimos anos, algunos a mas de 10. Es decir, e realidad es una es[ecie de bono con su divi mas que otra cosa. Y aun asi el mercado la valora a lo que la valora. Respecto al tankers, ha reducido a la mitad su deuda y eso es cojonudo, pero por otro lado los rates de los tankers de petroleo son a dia de hoy una mierda, asi que es dificil que suba. Y mientras tanto la refinanciacion de la deuda de TK se acerca y no esta tan claro que pueda refinanciar sin tener que vender algo primero y reducir deuda.

Creo que una subida del divi de TGP a 0.3 dolares por accion y trimestre puede ayudar, y usarlo para recomprar deuda en el mercado secundario con descuento. Aun asi va a andar ahi ahi (a no ser que se disparen las otras dos claro)


----------



## SargentoHighway (23 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Cuanta desconfianza , lo mismo era @SargentoHighway vendiendo online sus commodities .



No, yo solo envío emails hablando de lo dura que es mi vida en nigeria y que necesito una pequeña suma de dinero para liberar mi herencia. Se aceptan pagos vía Western Union.


----------



## bientop (24 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ah que me olvidado antes de ponerlo. Hoy por la noche se me ha vendido Texhong... EN MÍNIMOS ABSOLUTOS DE LA SESIÓN. Tiene cojones.
> 
> El mercado sigue dando mucho miedo. Las 2 velocidades cada vez se notan más. Cosas a precio de quiebra por un lado (y que siguen estando a precios de quiebra pese a las subidas) y por otro lado las burbujeadas cada vez más burbujeadas. La gente comprando tulipanes por lo que cuesta una casa entera y convencidos de que podrán venderlos por lo que cuestan 100 casas.



Que temes del mercado? O que acciones en concreto? Un poco ese desconcierto que tienes es lo que te da las oportunidades. Con el sector tecnológico entiendo que en casos de software o contenidos se pueden multiplicar las ventas por miles sin problema (y al contrario te entra un competidor).


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Dic 2020)

Hoy estoy de insomnio y me da por mirar el mercado y veo en el fuera de horas a BABA con una buena rebaja , googleo y :

China launches antitrust probe into Alibaba, regulators to meet Ant Group

El dia anterior habia faltado la chispa un peo para hacerme con un paquetillo, esto me recuerda que por muy buena que parezca una accion no hay que llevar mas de un cierto porcentaje y diversificar por sectores y paises.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Hoy estoy de insomnio y me da por mirar el mercado y veo en el fuera de horas a BABA con una buena rebaja , googleo y :
> 
> China launches antitrust probe into Alibaba, regulators to meet Ant Group
> 
> El dia anterior habia faltado la chispa un peo para hacerme con un paquetillo, esto me recuerda que por muy buena que parezca una accion no hay que llevar mas de un cierto porcentaje y diversificar por sectores y paises.



Si te digo que ayer me llegó autorización de la jefa para comprar BABA, y tengo el día que me aprueban y el siguiente para entrar. Y me empeñe por mis cojones que entraba a 254, y se quedó como a 30 céntimos y de ahí para arriba hasta el final de la sesión. Y yo cagandome en todo. Me levanto está mañana y boooom. Así que toca entrar con rebaja en BABA hoy. Estas cosas molan (aunque me han jodido unas cuantas al revés, de tardar en aprobarme y que subieran un 20/40%)


----------



## BABY (24 Dic 2020)

Yo estoy dentro a 265$....en fin, a lo mejor me animo y promedio a la baja.


----------



## BABY (24 Dic 2020)

Una pregunta, probablemente tonta ¿como pueden afectar los problemas de la matriz a las filiales?. Entiendo que el desempeño de la matriz depende del de las filiales. Entonces, si la matriz cae, las filiales también deberían hacerlo, no?. No podria verse comprometido el dividendo de los accionistas de TGP si todo ese capital tuviese que destinarse a la matriz?


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Dic 2020)

Eeeeefectivamente. De la unica forma que la matriz puede joder un poco a las filiales es que necesite pasta y tenga que vender a mercado un % de las filiales, y por meterlo de golpe baje temporalmente el precio de alguna de las dos. Pero aparte de eso, nasti de plasti.


----------



## BABY (24 Dic 2020)

Hombre, es que hoy baja a 230 o asi. Voy a ver como empieza la sesión y pondré orden sobre ese precio.


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Dic 2020)

Los chinos que no se andan con chiquitas , el dueño que es un bocazas que se cree que esta en occidente, y los fondos de rebalanceos y que no pueden permitirse dejar el futuro de las pensiones de los americanos en valores a los que rodee tanta inseguridad y volatilidad. Voy a ver si pillo media carga pero como el dueño siga dandole a la sin hueso esto puede serguir cayendo un buen tiempo independientemente que les vaya genial vendiendo chominas chinas por internet.
No me extraña que tambien contagiara a otros valores chinos.


----------



## RockLobster (24 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Los chinos que no se andan con chiquitas , el dueño que es un bocazas que se cree que esta en occidente, y los fondos de rebalanceos y que no pueden permitirse dejar el futuro de las pensiones de los americanos en valores a los que rodee tanta inseguridad y volatilidad. Voy a ver si pillo media carga pero como el dueño siga dandole a la sin hueso esto puede serguir cayendo un buen tiempo independientemente que les vaya genial vendiendo chominas chinas por internet.



Recuerda que Alibaba tiene la Mitad de su negocio en el cloud.

Sin Los servers de Alibaba, no hay internet en china, el PCC no podria censurar y sus millones de programsdores no podrian trabajar.


Esto es mas importante qué Unos paquetitos


----------



## BABY (24 Dic 2020)

-12% casi en la entrada


----------



## aserejee (24 Dic 2020)

Igual que yo... La pasta de va de camino a flatex, a ver sino sube mucho de aquí al lunes por la tarde.


----------



## arriba/abajo (24 Dic 2020)

Dentro en Baba!!! Joder que timing más bueno por una vez!


----------



## tramperoloco (24 Dic 2020)

Carpatos en su video avisaba de que hoy podian ocurrir cosas raras porque muchos operadores estarian ya de vacaciones y no habrian las contrapartidas necesarias , por eso BABa esta cayendo en USA mucho mas que en HK.



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Dentro en Baba!!! Joder que timing más bueno por una vez!



Tu jefa va a pensar que tiene contactos con las altas esferas del partido chino.


----------



## gordinflas (24 Dic 2020)

bientop dijo:


> Que temes del mercado? O que acciones en concreto? Un poco ese desconcierto que tienes es lo que te da las oportunidades. Con el sector tecnológico entiendo que en casos de software o contenidos se pueden multiplicar las ventas por miles sin problema (y al contrario te entra un competidor).



Me da miedo las valoraciones estúpidas que han pillado algunas empresas, para barato y para caro. Antes de la debacle del virus ya había un mercado a 2 velocidades, pero a partir de marzo-abril la cosa se ha descontrolado. Por un lado tienes empresas tecnológicas cotizando como si fueran a multiplicar su ingresos por 50 veces los siguientes 5 años. Las FAANG + Tesla son el ejemplo paradigmático pero no son el único. El consumo defensivo tradicional también está cotizando como si no hubiera crisis. Todo a PER 20-30 de 2019, como si estuviéramos en una situación normal. Estados Unidos está a unos precios absurdos y la mayoría de países europeos no se quedan atrás.

Por otro lado tienes sectores y países odiados que están a precios surrealistas. Y no hablo solo de sectores cíclicos de mierda o sectores que se han visto especialmente perjudicados por la pandemia, ojo. Ahí tienes las infraestructuras y el tabaco (negocios ultradefensivos) a precios de empresa de risa. Imperial Brands, British American Tobacco, Altria, Enagás... Todas con divis por encima del 8% y con buenas perspectivas de futuro. 

También hay empresas rusas y chinas cotizando como si mañana se fuera a acabar el mundo. Incluso las que están de moda cotizan baratísimas comparado con las occidentales. Alibaba crece más que Amazon, tiene más mercado potencial que Amazon, mejores márgenes que Amazon y más potencial que Amazon... pero cotiza 8 veces más barata que Amazon.

La idea inicial era que el desajuste era una sobrerreación irracional a la pandemia y que cuando nos acostumbrásemos a la nueva subnormalidad las cosas volverían al sitio que deberían. Pero va pasando el tiempo y las burbujeadas suben cada vez más y las baratas siguen baratas. Y en el foro cada vez hay más gente diciendo que esto de invertir en bolsa es muy fácil, que lo único que hay que hacer es meter dinero en un chicharro y multiplicar por 1000. En Burbuja joder, que es el foro más apocalíptico de España. Y coincide que las empresas que se traen siempre son del mismo tipo. Las FAANG, Nio / Tesla, Xiaomi, chicharros farmacéuticos o biotecnológicos de mierda, mineras en fase de exploración... Algunas son empresas que en tiempos normales estarían cotizando un 80% por debajo de lo que están ahora mismo. Otras son empresas que jamás han tenido beneficios.

Podría seguir, pero creo que se entiende el punto. El mercado está mucho más loco de lo normal, la gente está más eufórica que nunca, hay más novatos metidos en el tema que nunca y tener un poquito de liquidez por si hay un bajón generalizado tampoco me viene mal. Si al final no pasa... pues sigo teniendo muchas empresas en el radar. Alguna se quedará plana o bajará, supongo.


----------



## BABY (24 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Me da miedo las valoraciones estúpidas que han pillado algunas empresas, para barato y para caro. Antes de la debacle del virus ya había un mercado a 2 velocidades, pero a partir de marzo-abril la cosa se ha descontrolado. Por un lado tienes empresas tecnológicas cotizando como si fueran a multiplicar su ingresos por 50 veces los siguientes 5 años. Las FAANG + Tesla son el ejemplo paradigmático pero no son el único. El consumo defensivo tradicional también está cotizando como si no hubiera crisis. Todo a PER 20-30 de 2019, como si estuviéramos en una situación normal. Estados Unidos está a unos precios absurdos y la mayoría de países europeos no se quedan atrás.
> 
> Por otro lado tienes sectores y países odiados que están a precios surrealistas. Y no hablo solo de sectores cíclicos de mierda o sectores que se han visto especialmente perjudicados por la pandemia, ojo. Ahí tienes las infraestructuras y el tabaco (negocios ultradefensivos) a precios de empresa de risa. Imperial Brands, British American Tobacco, Altria, Enagás... Todas con divis por encima del 8% y con buenas perspectivas de futuro.
> 
> ...



Y no olvides a las aseguradoras (Allianz PER 11, Aviva PER 6), Bancos (Bankinter, que no es una mierda PER 10), Tabaco (BATS PER 10, Miquel y Costas PER10), Transporte de gas o electricidad (Enagas PER 11, Teekay LNG PER 10, REE PER 13), algunas tecnológicas de toda la vida (Intel PER 9, IBM PER 13). Todas ellas repartiendo dividendos (menos los bancos, que no les dejan), recomprando acciones y generando FCF (unas con mas deudas, otras con menos, como todo).

Pero vamos, que mientras los bancos centrales sigan imprimiendo dinero y los tipos sean negativos, esto es lo que hay. Veremos el año que viene el comportamiento de compañías con PER 100 o así cuando presenten resultados y no sean tan buenos como se esperaban o malos directamente.

Y además, con el elefante de la deuda en la habitacion. Cada vez está más gordo y huele peor, eso es lo que más miedo me da de todo.

Que paséis una agradable nochebuena todos.


----------



## gordinflas (24 Dic 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Y no olvides a las aseguradoras (Allianz PER 11, Aviva PER 6), Bancos (Bankinter, que no es una mierda PER 10), Tabaco (BATS PER 10, Miquel y Costas PER10), Transporte de gas o electricidad (Enagas PER 11, Teekay LNG PER 10, REE PER 13), algunas tecnológicas de toda la vida (Intel PER 9, IBM PER 13). Todas ellas repartiendo dividendos (menos los bancos, que no les dejan), recomprando acciones y generando FCF (unas con mas deudas, otras con menos, como todo).
> 
> *Pero vamos, que mientras los bancos centrales sigan imprimiendo dinero y los tipos sean negativos, esto es lo que hay*. Veremos el año que viene el comportamiento de compañías con PER 100 o así cuando presenten resultados y no sean tan buenos como se esperaban o malos directamente.
> 
> ...



Es que aquí está el problema. Si el mercado estuviese barato se podría decir que es por el Covid y la crisis económica; si el mercado estuviese caro se podría decir que es por la impresora de dinero, los tipos de interés 0 y la burbuja de renta fija. Incluso si la cosa fuese de que hay dos o tres sectores por encima o por debajo de la media también se podría explicar con las modas de mercado que siempre suele haber... pero lo de las 2 velocidades si que no le encuentro explicación ni precedentes. Lo más parecido que se me ocurre es la burbuja puntocom, pero en ese caso lo que estaba burbujeado eran las tecnológicas y todo lo demás estaba normal o barato. Ahora tenemos tecnológicas + no-tan-tecnológicas burbujeadas, algunas empresas caras para lo que se viene y otras DEMASIADO baratas. Es un sinsentido todo.

Y ya que dices lo de la deuda... Rusia y China están bien de deuda las dos (sobretodo Rusia), sus empresas también y curiosamente son los dos países del mundo más baratas. Gazprom ha llegado a cotizar a PER 1,5 de 2019, por el amor de Dios. Ahora no creo que supere el PER 3 incluso con la subida. La gasista más rentable del mundo a precios de chicharro ultraquebrado.

En fin... Felices navidades a todo el mundo. Que las restricciones draconianas no os impidan pasar unos buenos días de fiestas.


----------



## bientop (24 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Me da miedo las valoraciones estúpidas que han pillado algunas empresas, para barato y para caro. Antes de la debacle del virus ya había un mercado a 2 velocidades, pero a partir de marzo-abril la cosa se ha descontrolado. Por un lado tienes empresas tecnológicas cotizando como si fueran a multiplicar su ingresos por 50 veces los siguientes 5 años. Las FAANG + Tesla son el ejemplo paradigmático pero no son el único. El consumo defensivo tradicional también está cotizando como si no hubiera crisis. Todo a PER 20-30 de 2019, como si estuviéramos en una situación normal. Estados Unidos está a unos precios absurdos y la mayoría de países europeos no se quedan atrás.
> 
> Por otro lado tienes sectores y países odiados que están a precios surrealistas. Y no hablo solo de sectores cíclicos de mierda o sectores que se han visto especialmente perjudicados por la pandemia, ojo. Ahí tienes las infraestructuras y el tabaco (negocios ultradefensivos) a precios de empresa de risa. Imperial Brands, British American Tobacco, Altria, Enagás... Todas con divis por encima del 8% y con buenas perspectivas de futuro.
> 
> ...



Aunque supongo que esto que te comento ya lo sabes, las faang son empresas de crecimiento, hay analisis de Alejandro de true value precovid (Amazon, alphabet) y están en precio. 

Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo contigo que hay mucha gente sin conocimientos, como podría ser yo, hablando de acciones "aburridas" a empresas como microsoft que se ha doblado en 2 años. Porque no creo que les llamen acciones divertidas a aquellas con alta volatilidad en las que pierdan dinero...


----------



## eldelavespa (24 Dic 2020)

Gracias por alumbrar en este camino incierto, feliz Navidad.

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (24 Dic 2020)

bientop dijo:


> Aunque supongo que esto que te comento ya lo sabes, las faang son empresas de crecimiento, hay analisis de Alejandro de true value precovid (Amazon, alphabet) y están en precio.
> 
> Sin embargo, estoy de acuerdo contigo que hay mucha gente sin conocimientos, como podría ser yo, hablando de acciones "aburridas" a empresas como microsoft que se ha doblado en 2 años. Porque no creo que les llamen acciones divertidas a aquellas con alta volatilidad en las que pierdan dinero...



Ahí no coincido con Alejandro para nada. No veo ninguna FAANG a precios justos, ni pre-covid ni mucho menos ahora. El crecimiento tendría que ser mucho más alto para justificar esos precios.

El problema de Alejandro es que sus nuevos vídeos (a partir de 2019 o así) son muy superficiales. Que en parte lo entiendo, no va a conseguir mucho público haciendo cosas de nicho y los vídeos de ahora apelan más al público general. El tío tiene análisis y vídeo de 10... hace 4 o 5 años.


----------



## BABY (25 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Es que aquí está el problema. Si el mercado estuviese barato se podría decir que es por el Covid y la crisis económica; si el mercado estuviese caro se podría decir que es por la impresora de dinero, los tipos de interés 0 y la burbuja de renta fija. Incluso si la cosa fuese de que hay dos o tres sectores por encima o por debajo de la media también se podría explicar con las modas de mercado que siempre suele haber... pero lo de las 2 velocidades si que no le encuentro explicación ni precedentes. Lo más parecido que se me ocurre es la burbuja puntocom, pero en ese caso lo que estaba burbujeado eran las tecnológicas y todo lo demás estaba normal o barato. Ahora tenemos tecnológicas + no-tan-tecnológicas burbujeadas, algunas empresas caras para lo que se viene y otras DEMASIADO baratas. Es un sinsentido todo.
> 
> Y ya que dices lo de la deuda... Rusia y China están bien de deuda las dos (sobretodo Rusia), sus empresas también y curiosamente son los dos países del mundo más baratas. Gazprom ha llegado a cotizar a PER 1,5 de 2019, por el amor de Dios. Ahora no creo que supere el PER 3 incluso con la subida. La gasista más rentable del mundo a precios de chicharro ultraquebrado.
> 
> En fin... Felices navidades a todo el mundo. Que las restricciones draconianas no os impidan pasar unos buenos días de fiestas.



Bueno, parece que tenemos una transición de un mundo a otro. El mundo antiguo (banca, tabaco, seguros, infraestructuras, retail, medios de comunicación tradicionales, energías fósiles, telecos...) cotiza a PER ”normales”. El mundo que viene (coche eléctrico y autónomo, energías renovables, FAANG, biotecnología -edición genética, implantes, inmunoterapias avanzadas- stay at home, sostenibilidad....) cotiza a PER desbocado por las EXPECTATIVAS. Y aquí tenemos empresas fantásticas que todos conocemos que ganan dinero, pero necesitan ganar muchisimo más para justificar sus precios (y a lo mejor lo consiguen, yo solo soy un pollaviejas que expone aquí su humilde opinión de mierda), pero es que hay otras que aun no han ganado un duro. Y luego en medio están algunas empresas de puta madre sobre todo en USA y Europa, clásicas de los fondos de pensiones y dividenderos de toda la vida (Coca Cola, Unilever, LVMH, 3M, J&J, Pepsico, Nestlé, Inditex, Diageo y todas estas) cotizando a PER histórico muy alto y dando dividendos del 2 o 3% que con tipos 0 no está mal pero joder, que tienes que estar en renta variable metido cuando antes invirtiendo en depósitos de bancos paco ya te lo daban (gracias a los tipos 0 muchos ahorradores se han visto abocados a la renta variable y donde van a ir, pues a los Dividend Kings).

Y si, esto es parecido a las punto.com pero diferente pues hay algunas empresas que ganan dinero (en la crisis de las .com tuvieron que inventarse lo de las visitas a las páginas porque el PER tampoco valía y esa vez también era diferente), los tipos de interés están a 0, y además tenemos a un montón de himbersores desde sus teléfonos móviles metiendo dinero a espuertas bien directamente (apalancados o no) o bien a través de fondos indexados.

Y cuando llegue el pelotazo, que a lo mejor no llega nunca, caerá todo, pero las empresas que generen FCF, coticen de acuerdo a sus beneficios y no estén muy endeudadas a lo mejor caerán menos. Pero si los bancos centrales siguen con las políticas de tipos 0 e imprimiendo dinero en cantidades ingentes (y el dinero de los ahorradores perdiendo valor) no hay límite de crecimiento de Amazon porque si al final Amazon se va a quedar con una gran parte del negocio de la venta online y va a obtener muchos beneficios en el futuro, con tipos cero da igual que ese futuro sea muy lejano o sea más próximo. El factor tiempo pierde importancia. Igual con Bitcoin o con los pisos en buenos sitios, las tierras rentables o el oro.


----------



## tramperoloco (26 Dic 2020)

Bueno para nuestra mina pero joder, como las gastan estos chinos

Sailors Stranded for Months as China Refuses to Let Ships Unload Australian Coal

Esto puede favorecer a las acciones chinas:

China increases imprisonment terms for securities, futures market crimes


----------



## Tio1saM (27 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Dentro en Baba!!! Joder que timing más bueno por una vez!



¿En que mercado estáis comprando?


----------



## eldelavespa (27 Dic 2020)

Os dejo un articulo interesante sobre Momo y la reciente competencia que le está saliendo.
Pinchar aquí enlace ya traducido al español.


----------



## eldelavespa (27 Dic 2020)

Vaya empanada tio, no sé ni en que año vivo, vi 26 de diciembre...
Como compensación os dejo un hilo sobre Momo en un foro de Alemania. Aqui


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Dic 2020)

Paciencia con momo hermanos, el mercado acepta pulpo como animal de compañía para mil empresas y por lo que sea mira con lupa a momo. Igual pensai que todas las de growth crecen todo el tiempo sin parar. Mirar los números de Uber en enero y mirar los de ahora y comparar la.cotizacion. pero momo que probablemente sale.mejor en la.comparativa (por.ka.pequenisima diferencia de que momo hasta cuándo está "mal" gana pasta...y Uber jamás ha ganado un mísero dólar) está en la mierda. 

Con estas cosas, paciencia, caña preparada para ampliar, y luego cuando los surferos entren a 35 o así en momo, recordar que vosotros las lleváis promediadas a 15 o menos


----------



## Bobesponjista (27 Dic 2020)

La bolsa usana está de mírame y no me toques.
Más cara que antes de pandemia
Leí que el 55 % de los americanos invierten en bolsa, deben estar metiendo hasta el dinero de la hucha de sus hijos me da por cerrar todo y huir, creo le saco bastante para llevar desde agosto en bolsa, siendo una pringada sin conocimientos. Reventará y nos llevará a los incautos por delante. No es normal los precios sin unos beneficios justificados de las empresas, véase Nio


----------



## gordinflas (27 Dic 2020)

Bobesponjista dijo:


> *La bolsa usana está de mírame y no me toques.
> Más cara que antes de pandemia
> Leí que el 55 % de los americanos invierten en bolsa, *deben estar metiendo hasta el dinero de la hucha de sus hijos me da por cerrar todo y huir, creo le saco bastante para llevar desde agosto en bolsa, siendo una pringada sin conocimientos. Reventará y nos llevará a los incautos por delante. No es normal los precios sin unos beneficios justificados de las empresas, véase Nio



Sí, pero eso es porque las tecnológicas tipo Tesla se han burbujeado a saco y ahora forman parte de trozos muy gordos de los índices. Cuando miras las demás empresas populares para el largo plazo están un pelín por debajo de los niveles de marzo. Que eso no justifica comprarlas ahora, al contrario. Ya venían caras de antes y que ahora estén un pelín por debajo creo que no justifica que se deba entrar.

Y ojo, creo que si hay bajón generalizado no solo se joderán los surferos de las tendencias. Muchos de los que están por el foro empezando a crear cartera a largo plazo quizá se arrepientan de comprar las que están a múltiplos altos y de moda en vez de priorizar las baratas y odiadas. Ya lo hemos hablado en el hilo, el mercado este a 2 velocidades está dando muchísimas oportunidades en sectores ultradefensivos (otro del que no hemos hablado en el hilo es el sector armamentístico)... Pero bueno, me he pegado un vistazo por el hilo de los dividendos y lo que predomina es el consumo defensivo, las tecnológicas y las empresas occidentales en general. Justamente lo que de media está más caro.

Entre eso y que el Feministo sigue sin tener ni puta idea de bolsa (para muestra sus hilos hablando de "chivatazos", como si el tío creyese que los mercados funcionan así y como si no hubiera aprendido la lección con IAG) y que sigue presentándose como el gran gurú onmisciente de los dividendos... Pobres novatos. Luego saldrán desplumados y dirán que la bolsa es una estafa.


----------



## Halfredico (27 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sí, pero eso es porque las tecnológicas tipo Tesla se han burbujeado a saco y ahora forman parte de trozos muy gordos de los índices. Cuando miras las demás empresas populares para el largo plazo están un pelín por debajo de los niveles de marzo. Que eso no justifica comprarlas ahora, al contrario. Ya venían caras de antes y que ahora estén un pelín por debajo creo que no justifica que se deba entrar.
> 
> Y ojo, creo que si hay bajón generalizado no solo se joderán los surferos de las tendencias. Muchos de los que están por el foro empezando a crear cartera a largo plazo quizá se arrepientan de comprar las que están a múltiplos altos y de moda en vez de priorizar las baratas y odiadas. Ya lo hemos hablado en el hilo, el mercado este a 2 velocidades está dando muchísimas oportunidades en sectores ultradefensivos (otro del que no hemos hablado en el hilo es el sector armamentístico)... Pero bueno, me he pegado un vistazo por el hilo de los dividendos y lo que predomina es el consumo defensivo, las tecnológicas y las empresas occidentales en general. Justamente lo que de media está más caro.
> 
> Entre eso y que el Feministo sigue sin tener ni puta idea de bolsa (para muestra sus hilos hablando de "chivatazos", como si el tío creyese que los mercados funcionan así y como si no hubiera aprendido la lección con IAG) y que sigue presentándose como el gran gurú onmisciente de los dividendos... Pobres novatos. Luego saldrán desplumados y dirán que la bolsa es una estafa.




Un ejemplo de lo que comentas es Tesla. Quizás en futuro sea electrico, pero alguien duda que las marcas tradicionales europeas se van a quedar sin subirse al vagon del electrico? Alguien duda que van a tener todo el apoyo institucional necesario para que se sigan comprando los renault y demás? La gente asocia el vehiculo eléctrico a Tesla, y las acciones de las tradicionales están baratas pensando que morirán con la muerte del vehiculo de combustión.


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sí, pero eso es porque las tecnológicas tipo Tesla se han burbujeado a saco y ahora forman parte de trozos muy gordos de los índices. Cuando miras las demás empresas populares para el largo plazo están un pelín por debajo de los niveles de marzo. Que eso no justifica comprarlas ahora, al contrario. Ya venían caras de antes y que ahora estén un pelín por debajo creo que no justifica que se deba entrar.
> 
> Y ojo, creo que si hay bajón generalizado no solo se joderán los surferos de las tendencias. Muchos de los que están por el foro empezando a crear cartera a largo plazo quizá se arrepientan de comprar las que están a múltiplos altos y de moda en vez de priorizar las baratas y odiadas. Ya lo hemos hablado en el hilo, el mercado este a 2 velocidades está dando muchísimas oportunidades en sectores ultradefensivos (otro del que no hemos hablado en el hilo es el sector armamentístico)... Pero bueno, me he pegado un vistazo por el hilo de los dividendos y lo que predomina es el consumo defensivo, las tecnológicas y las empresas occidentales en general. Justamente lo que de media está más caro.
> 
> Entre eso y que el Feministo sigue sin tener ni puta idea de bolsa (para muestra sus hilos hablando de "chivatazos", como si el tío creyese que los mercados funcionan así y como si no hubiera aprendido la lección con IAG) y que sigue presentándose como el gran gurú onmisciente de los dividendos... Pobres novatos. Luego saldrán desplumados y dirán que la bolsa es una estafa.



Haces muy bien , estamos ante una anomalia sin precedentes . En la crisis de la punto com el SPX tardo 7 años en lograr nuevo maximo , en la financiera del 2008 tardo casi otros 7 años . En esta 6 meses . Una crisis de este tamañao que ha afectado a casi todas las economias del planeta y el SPX muy por encima ya de maximos precovid . La impresion de dinero no puede ser eterna y va a tener consecuencias. Como sigan con una huida hacia adelante el crash que hemos tenido va a ser una broma comparado con el proximo , porque en ese ya no va a funcionar lo de imprimir dinero . Yo espero que el SPX empiece a caer o entrar en un lateral que puede durar años . Asi que para que ello ocurra , quienes seran los que caigan o lateralicen ? pues los que han subido exponencialmente . Asi que baratuno y a ser posible dividinderas .


----------



## eldelavespa (28 Dic 2020)

En Bancos Centrales compran acciones: 10 Consecuencias - Finanzas Claras hablan de cómo se puede burbujear la bolsa gracias a los bancos centrales. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Dic 2020)

Gente he visto un articulo hoy (sorry no tengo enlace) que decia que van a obligar el banco central chino a Ant a volver a los origines de metodo de pago mas que de prestar dinero. Ant es el mayor prestamista online (de las fintech para entendernos) con casi un 17% del mercado creo. Si a Ant le cortan el grifo, lo que yo veo es una posibilidad de crecer BRUTAL para nuestras finv, qfin, Lexin y demas.

Alguien tiene la misma sensacion que yo, que si eso pasara seria MUY BUENO para nuestras fintech chinorris? Creo que es algo que debemos debatir y analizar aqui las proximas semanas, porque quizas es una oportunidad historica.


----------



## tramperoloco (28 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Gente he visto un articulo hoy (sorry no tengo enlace) que decia que van a obligar el banco central chino a Ant a volver a los origines de metodo de pago mas que de prestar dinero. Ant es el mayor prestamista online (de las fintech para entendernos) con casi un 17% del mercado creo. Si a Ant le cortan el grifo, lo que yo veo es una posibilidad de crecer BRUTAL para nuestras finv, qfin, Lexin y demas.
> 
> Alguien tiene la misma sensacion que yo, que si eso pasara seria MUY BUENO para nuestras fintech chinorris? Creo que es algo que debemos debatir y analizar aqui las proximas semanas, porque quizas es una oportunidad historica.



TechCrunch ahora forma parte de Verizon Media
Ant Group se convierte en una pesadilla para sus inversores
China’s fintech giants retool to survive in new regulatory landscape

Vamos a ver en que queda la cosa, en cualquier caso teniendo BABA y las Fintechs de una u otra forma me/nos interesa nos interesa mas que le corten las alas a Ant dado que el peso en Fintechs pondera mas que lo que tenemos en BABA , amen de que ese continuo chorreo de regalos de navidad para el Sr. J.Ma cree mejores puntos de entrada .


----------



## gordinflas (28 Dic 2020)

Perdón por el off-topic (en mi propio hilo, pero ya me entendéis), pero quiero hablar de un tema más o menos importante y creo que aquí tendrá más repercusión. También está bien que lo diga yo, ya que los últimos foreros que han querido hablar del tema han recibido de respuesta comentarios tipo "publica tu cartera" o de "llevo más rentabilidad que tú". En este caso yo le publico con más detalle y tengo más rentabilidad que el susodicho personaje, así que quizá eso me ayude a dar más legitimidad a la crítica.

@FeministoDeIzquierdas , después de quedar en ridículo una vez más con sus historias sobre sus "contactos en las altas esferas" y los "chivatazos" que recibe, esta vez sobre Alibaba (como si con IAG no hubiese quedado suficientemente retratado), ha amenazado en quitar su hilo de inversión en dividendos y hacerlo por privado. No es la primera vez que amenaza con marcharse. Lo que busca es que vengan sus seguidores a decirle que no se vaya, que sus aportaciones valen mucho la pena... Vamos, crear falsa aprobación alrededor de su figura. Digo "falsa" porque tiene a medio foro en ignorados y viceversa. Muchos de los que le podrían rebatir algo (yo incluído) están en su lista negra.

Para los novatos, no os dejéis engañar. El tío tiene un historial muy turbio en Forocoches haciendo de coach de autoayuda y en Burbuja tuvo una época en la que estaba en el subforo de Guardería haciendo de gurú para temas de ligoteo (en los dos casos le dejaron tan en evidencia que tuvo que largarse). Que no estaría mal si en este caso supiese de lo que habla, en el mundillo de la Bolsa se recompensa compartir información... pero el tío no tiene ni idea de lo que habla y se las da de experto. Si a eso le combinas el tono arrogante que tiene al escribir es una trampa para novatos incautos.

Si buscáis ejemplos concretos de que digo... Recientemente ha colgado un galimatías sobre Porsche y Volkswagen. Primero confundió Porsche (holding) con Porsche (marca de coches), algo que en este hilo hemos avisado muchísimas veces. Cuando le llaman la atención sobre el tema el tío dobla la apuesta y dice que si Volkswagen quiebra Porsche (holding) se quedarà con la Porsche (marca de coches). Eso NO es verdad, Porsche (holding) solo controla una parte del accionariado de Volkswagen, ese es todo su negocio. Si Volkswagen quiebra Porsche (holding) también se irá a tomar por saco. Por eso las gráficas de Volkswagen y de Porsche (holding) son casi idénticas, porque fundamentalmente son lo mismo.

Por otro lado, nadie que sepa de inversión se dedicaría a hablar de chivatazos en las altas esferas. Primero porque hablar de información privilegiada es ilegal, te pueden meter en la cárcel. Por eso y por muchas otras cosas @arriba/abajo , que tiene un cargo medio / alto en un banco, tiene tantas restricciones a la hora de operar y hablar de cosas relacionadas con su curro (y por eso tuvo tanto tiempo a Morses Club en secreto). Segundo, porque la información privilegiada no funciona así, la bolsa no funciona como una película de James Bond. El mundillo de los mercados financieros es mucho más mundano de lo que lo pintan. Que eso no significa que invertir a largo / medio plazo no sea complejo, ojo; solo que la complejidad va más de saber leer contabilidades, de entender modelos de negocio y de controlar tu propia psicología para no malcomprar ni malvender.

*Lo que busca este tipo es atención positiva y alabanzas sin pegar palo al agua.* Sé que le estoy siguiendo el juego a corto plazo con este mensaje, pero espero que sirva para que los que lo siguen se miren lo que dice de forma un poco más crítica. Si lo hacen estoy seguro de que llegarán a la misma conclusión que yo y toda la (larga) serie de personas que conforman su lista negra.


----------



## eldelavespa (28 Dic 2020)

Acabo de entrar en Qiwi a 10,30. a ver q tal se dá.


----------



## SargentoHighway (28 Dic 2020)

Os veo hablar mucho de fintechs y MOMOs pero no veo a nadie metiendo paquetes en Henan Jinma Energy, ¿no os gusta el coque? ¿os habéis vuelto techies?

Estoy muy bullish con las materias primas, viene un ciclo alcista, y esa empesa me pide ir pillando posición para tener más exposición a la subida de precio que va a tener el acero y por tanto también va a verse repercutido en el coque.

Yo voy a ir pillando posición. Que cada uno haga su análisis pero gordinflas nos las pone en bandeja.

EDIT:
Dandole un repasillo a la web he visto que van a parar los hornos de 4,3M:

http://northeurope.blob.euroland.co...ments/1272334/HKEX-EPS_20201223_9557642_0.PDF

Voy a abrir de momento una posición pequeña viendo estas noticias (20% de la posición que tenía pensada).


----------



## aserejee (28 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Os veo hablar mucho de fintechs y MOMOs pero no veo a nadie metiendo paquetes en Henan Jinma Energy, ¿no os gusta el coque? ¿os habéis vuelto techies?
> 
> Estoy muy bullish con las materias primas, viene un ciclo alcista, y esa empesa me pide ir pillando posición para tener más exposición a la subida de precio que va a tener el acero y por tanto también va a verse repercutido en el coque.
> 
> Yo voy a ir pillando posición. Que cada uno haga su análisis pero gordinflas nos las pone en bandeja.



Al menos en mi caso no me acaba de dar mucha confianza la joint venture que se quieren montar + la posible ipo + la información que sacaron sobre la posibilidad de cierre de una parte de su empresa que se confirmó la semana pasada, su producción va a bajar en 2021. 

Puede que entre pero más tarde si esta más abajo de lo que esta.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Dic 2020)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Os veo hablar mucho de fintechs y MOMOs pero no veo a nadie metiendo paquetes en Henan Jinma Energy, ¿no os gusta el coque? ¿os habéis vuelto techies?
> 
> Estoy muy bullish con las materias primas, viene un ciclo alcista, y esa empesa me pide ir pillando posición para tener más exposición a la subida de precio que va a tener el acero y por tanto también va a verse repercutido en el coque.
> 
> ...




Para está empresas debes invocar a @GOLDGOD que es el tío que más sabe de ella de España probablemente


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Dic 2020)

A mi y al sargento nos interesa, asi que cuando tengas tiempo pon el resumen aqui pelase


----------



## MagicTaly (29 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> A mi y al sargento nos interesa, asi que cuando tengas tiempo pon el resumen aqui pelase



Me uno al extra de info! - Tengo todavía una carga que meter


----------



## gordinflas (29 Dic 2020)

La gente ha hablado, ¡queremos resumen @GOLDGOD !

(yo estoy esperando a ver si se me venden Tianyun o MOMO pero las dos siguen subiendo antes de comprarla... pero vamos, casi 100% seguro de que entro más pronto que tarde)


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Dic 2020)

Al estar cerca de nuestra mina mongola podria sufrir su competencia a partir del año proximo cuando terminen la linea de ferrocarril ?


----------



## eldelavespa (29 Dic 2020)

Estoy pensando en meterle más a morses, me guardé algo para promediar a la baja y veo que se escapa para arriba, ¿la veis bien para meterle más? Gracias 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BABY (29 Dic 2020)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Estoy pensando en meterle más a morses, me guardé algo para promediar a la baja y veo que se escapa para arriba, ¿la veis bien para meterle más? Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



A cuánto las llevas?. Cual es el objetivo de tu inversión?.


----------



## eldelavespa (29 Dic 2020)

Las llevo a 32,10 la veo con muchísimo recorrido si miras la caída de abril, pero dependerá de si consiguen mejorar los números para que vuelva a valer lo que valía. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eldelavespa (29 Dic 2020)

Mi objetivo es dejarlas ahí sin prisa, mientras vaya subiendo a los niveles de enero.. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BABY (29 Dic 2020)

Pues metele otro golpecito, las llevas muy bien de precio. Ponles una orden a 45 o así a ver si te entra. Seguirías con buen precio y tendrías dividendos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Dic 2020)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Estoy pensando en meterle más a morses, me guardé algo para promediar a la baja y veo que se escapa para arriba, ¿la veis bien para meterle más? Gracias
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk




Morses acabara 2021 en 150 facil. Pena que yo me quede a nada de meterle segunda carga, pero llevo una medio curiosa


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Dic 2020)

Pues nada, he metido pequeñisimo paquete a Henan Jinma Energy y voy a ir ampliando en los dips. Mil gracias por el análisis.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (30 Dic 2020)

China Machinery Engineering ha pegado hoy una buena subida , estaba aun al 50% de la cotizacion precovid pero seguia sin levantar el vuelo . Mola lo que hace pero no donde opera , Turquia y Argentina lugares en profunda crisis . Quizas esta subida tenga que ver con los contratos que obtuvo hace unas semanas en Argentina y ahora los rebalanceos la haya beneficiado. 

Argentina firma acuerdos ferroviarios con China por 4.695 millones de dólares


----------



## gordinflas (30 Dic 2020)

Perdón por no decirlo antes con todo el salseo que ha habido en el subforo hoy. He entrado en Henan Jinma a 2,79HKD. Ahora soy feliz propietario de una de las empresas más contaminantes del planeta 

Y felicidades a los que entrasteis en China Machinery Engineering. Es una empresa muy interesante y por desgracia me olvidé de ella.

@Machoalfadederechas lo de que estén en países que dan miedo no es casual... si no recuerdo mal el plan de la empresa era construir en países de mierda porque si no les pagan se quedan las estructuras que han montado. Construir infraestructuras es un negocio cíclico y tirando a malo, pero obtener peaje de las infraestructuras es ultradefensivo. ¿Alguien de por aquí la llamaba la ACS china no? Salvando las distancias (CMEC es más pequeña) son modelos de negocio MUY parecidos...


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Dic 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Perdón por no decirlo antes con todo el salseo que ha habido en el subforo hoy. He entrado en Henan Jinma a 2,79HKD. Ahora soy feliz propietario de una de las empresas más contaminantes del planeta
> 
> Y felicidades a los que entrasteis en China Machinery Engineering. Es una empresa muy interesante y por desgracia me olvidé de ella.
> 
> @Machoalfadederechas lo de que estén en países que dan miedo no es casual... si no recuerdo mal el plan de la empresa era construir en países de mierda porque si no les pagan se quedan las estructuras que han montado. Construir infraestructuras es un negocio cíclico y tirando a malo, pero obtener peaje de las infraestructuras es ultradefensivo. ¿Alguien de por aquí la llamaba la ACS china no? Salvando las distancias (CMEC es más pequeña) son modelos de negocio MUY parecidos...



No gordi, BCS es otra, es la china de infraestructuras que hace cosas muy chulas DENTRO de china. Beijing no se que ostias se llama. BCS pa los amigos


----------



## gordinflas (30 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No gordi, BCS es otra, es la china de infraestructuras que hace cosas muy chulas DENTRO de china. Beijing no se que ostias se llama. BCS pa los amigos



Pues eso. Perdón por el retraso jajajajajajaja


----------



## tramperoloco (31 Dic 2020)

Como no podia ser de otra forma ,Yo tengo unas pocas , ,poco mas del 2 % de mi cartera , cito a GoldGod donde habla de ella. Los chinos son muy estrictos y si no cumplen religiosamente con los pagos paran las obras. Si hay una correccion quizas aumente un poco la posicion estaba muy penalizada y tiene buen dividendo.
Pero discrepo con la noticia que ha causado la subida , me inclino mas por esta , y no es moco de pavo , sera la planta de energia solar mas grande del mundo.
y mejores pagadores 

CMEC to build 2-GW solar park in Abu Dhabi

Por cierto , rebalanceos en Asia , y menuda zurra le han metido a Water oasis , ha llegado a caer un 13% a plomo . Creo que por esto :

https://www.wateroasis.com.hk/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/e-Ann-final-20201230.pdf


----------



## bientop (31 Dic 2020)

Justifica algo esa bajada de Water Oasis? Igual es buen momento para entrar.


----------



## aserejee (31 Dic 2020)

bientop dijo:


> Justifica algo esa bajada de Water Oasis? Igual es buen momento para entrar.



No sacan los resultados antes del 31 de diciembre como tenían planeado porque el auditor les ha pedido más info y suspenden el trading de sus acciones a partir del 4 de enero y hasta que publiquen sus resultados.

La info la tienes en su web, aqui

https://www.wateroasis.com.hk/wp-content/uploads/2020/12/e-Ann-final-20201230.pdf

Yo me voy a quedar dentro, seguro que te pueden aconsejar bien por aqui


----------



## tramperoloco (31 Dic 2020)

bientop dijo:


> Justifica algo esa bajada de Water Oasis? Igual es buen momento para entrar.



Yo no entre porque no lo vi claro , seguramente sea otra sobrepenalizacion del mercado como otras de tantas que hemos visto y he perdido una oportunidad de entrada , pero todo lo concerniente a auditorias y demas me da mucho yuyu , y me venian muchas dudas acerca de la credibilidad de unos buenos resultados en un negocio como el suyo en este contexto que hemos tenido.
Un atraso en la presentacion de resultados , no necesariamente va a implicar que los van a tener malos , por ejemplo Mediaset los demoro este año en el verano y cuando los presento fueron bastantes buenos y subidon que te crio.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 Dic 2020)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo no entre porque no lo vi claro , seguramente sea otra sobrepenalizacion del mercado como otras de tantas que hemos visto y he perdido una oportunidad de entrada , pero todo lo concerniente a auditorias y demas me da mucho yuyu , y me venian muchas dudas acerca de la credibilidad de unos buenos resultados en un negocio como el suyo en este contexto que hemos tenido.
> Un atraso en la presentacion de resultados , no necesariamente va a implicar que los van a tener malos , por ejemplo Mediaset los demoro este año en el verano y cuando los presento fueron bastantes buenos y subidon que te crio.



Lo mismo hizo morses.

Yo no estoy dentro de water pero la pongo en seguimiento y si la hunden mucho cuando vuelva a cotizar pues me plantearé entrar


----------



## gordinflas (31 Dic 2020)

Ok pues me ha saltado el stop-loss de Water Oasis a 0'86HKD. Suerte que lo había subido. Aunque me ha vuelto a saltar por debajo de lo que lo había puesto. Ya me había pasado con Pax... Quizá vuelva a repescarla si al presentar los resultados sigue cayendo.

Y lo de que retrasen resultados no es motivo de alarma (al menos no en este caso). Los auditores han pedido información extra y no la pueden dar a tiempo, no hay más. Parece que la bolsa de HK es un pelín más estricta que la de UK a la hora de regular estas cosas (ejem Morses ejem) y les obliga a suspender la cotización temporalmente.

De otras empresas me malfiaría. De Water Oasis... Con la de pasta que han repartido en divis a lo largo de los años y sumando la tender offer que hicieron hace unos años es muy difícil que nos la estén colando. Es bastante difícil maquillar las cuentas con tanta pasta saliendo de la empresa durante tanto tiempo.


----------



## tramperoloco (31 Dic 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Lo mismo hizo morses.
> 
> Yo no estoy dentro de water pero la pongo en seguimiento y si la hunden mucho cuando vuelva a cotizar pues me plantearé entrar



Pues si , es lo mas prudente , maxime teniendo en cuenta que alli las manos grandes no pueden operar como en USA fuera de mercado y donde al dia siguiente te comes un gap up o un gap down. Ahora eso si , te toca estar hasta las tantas para estar pendiente . 
Por cierto a Finv ya no la pillamos barata, por contra ahora podemos pillar Alibaba , parece que o una u otras . Si te fijas este verano mientras nuestras Fintechs bajaban Alibaba subia , y ahora mientras este baja las fintechs suben . Ant se las comia . En fin , hay que adaptarse a lo que hay , si la vida te da limones haz limonada . Ahora parece que la oportunidad puede ser WO.


----------



## gordinflas (1 Ene 2021)

¡Feliz año gente!

Aprovecho para daros las gracias por vuestras contribuciones. Sin vosotros esta cartera no sería ni la mitad de rentable de lo que está siendo. Esto de tener un espacio en el que poder compartir ideas de inversión es una pasada... Si algún día hacemos una quedada o algo así os debo una caña 

Estaba pensando... ¿Y si creamos un hilo general de inversión a medio plazo "clásica" (o por fundamentales o _value investing_ o como lo queráis llamar)? Entre esta cartera, la de @eDreamer , @SargentoHighway ... llevamos acumuladas muchas páginas. Hay un interés en el tema y en este mundillo cuanto más se comparta mejor. Se podría hacer un mensaje principal con información sobre como empezar a aprender (conceptos y contabilidad sobretodo), como elegir broker, los screeners que valen la pena... y luego a partir de ahí ir compartiendo lo que nos encontramos, ya sea empresas para ver, resúmenes de empresas para invertir o noticias. Creo que podría funcionar.

Pero el nombre esta vez que lo piense algun otro... La creatividad con los nombres no es lo mío y al final esta cartera de "kamikaze" ha tenido poco jajajajajaja


----------



## Bobesponjista (1 Ene 2021)

Sabéis que esta pasando con las divisas? Mi cartera ha subido un dos por ciento hoy, tengo casi todo comprado en usa. Estaba el cambio a 1,21 y ahora casi 1,19 en un par de horas


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Ene 2021)

Feliz año chicos, es el mejor hilo de todo el foro con diferencia gracias a las aportaciones de todos y en especial de nuestro maestro de orquesta @gordinflas 

Muchas gracias por la idea de crear un hilo, a mi me parece una iniciativa magnifica y aunque ultimamente me estoy enfocando mucho en metales preciosos y materias primas creo que puedo aportar bastante en ese campo.


----------



## Malus (1 Ene 2021)

Feliz año a todos!
Me mola la idea de gordinflas del hilo para aportar conocimientos para aprender a analizar las empresas. Por mi parte espero tener mas tiempo este año para aprender lo maximo de la gente de estos lares.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

Me parece muy buena idea gordi, Happy to help con lo que haga falta.

Probablemente hoy de tarde me cree mi hilo propio para no canibalizar el tuyo as usual y así pongo ahí todas mis operaciones con un poco de orden, que yo creo que también me puede ayudar a tener un poco más de control sobre la cartera


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

Por cierto creo que en el primer mensaje de ese hilo tendríamos que dejar claras algunas normas. Por ejemplo que no venga la peña en plan, que os parece Duro Felguera? Si alguien quiere que se analice una empresa, que se lo curre un mínimo y la.presente, y luego ya pasaremos a analizarla los que queramos analizarla. Pero básicamente en mi opinión nla.idea de ese hilo debe ser que TODOS aportemos y colaboremos, no que la peña vaya allí a que le analicen las empresas by the face.

Porque si ese es el caso, al final van a acabar siendo todo comentarios paco de las empresas (ejjj muy buena porque fui a una tienda suya ayer y estaba llena, esta otra empresa está genial porque no sé quién me dijo que les ha llegado un pedido gordo etc etc)


----------



## gordinflas (1 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto creo que en el primer mensaje de ese hilo tendríamos que dejar claras algunas normas. Por ejemplo que no venga la peña en plan, que os parece Duro Felguera? Si alguien quiere que se analice una empresa, que se lo curre un mínimo y la.presente, y luego ya pasaremos a analizarla los que queramos analizarla. Pero básicamente en mi opinión nla.idea de ese hilo debe ser que TODOS aportemos y colaboremos, no que la peña vaya allí a que le analicen las empresas by the face.
> 
> Porque si ese es el caso, al final van a acabar siendo todo comentarios paco de las empresas (ejjj muy buena porque fui a una tienda suya ayer y estaba llena, esta otra empresa está genial porque no sé quién me dijo que les ha llegado un pedido gordo etc etc)



Lo de que vaya gente a copiar o a.preguntar sin aportar nada no me parece mal. Al final esto es un foro público y tampoco es cuestión de hacer gatekeeping.

Pero lo segundo si que sería jodido. Ya tenemos bastante con el falso profeta de las banderas y los turbantes y sus "chivatazos de las altas esferas" contaminando la inversión a largo plazo por dividendos. Esos personajillos dan una visión de la bolsa a los novatos que simplemente no es real. Para turbantes y contactos con lo oculto que se vayan a preguntar a un tarotista o algo...


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

Lo que pasa que gordi tú eres un trozo de pan de buenazo que eres, y yo no.

No pido a la gente que venga a hacernos un análisis de los flujos de caja o a hablarnos del cash flow de una empresa y compararnoslo con su deuda, pero hay mil formas de aportar. 

Desde por ejemplo dar información documentada del sector en el que uno trabaja (hay un chico por ahí que dio muchísima información en su momento de acereras y de hornos refractarios y demás, y el tío se veía que controlaba un huevo no eran paco opiniones) hasta simplemente poner noticias de empresas que seguimos, que hay un par de foreros que lo hacen y se agradece mucho.

Y si alguien quiere saber de una empresa, ir al investor relations copiar a que se dedica y dar la opinión de porque les parece potencialmente una buena inversión, es algo que les llevará probablemente menos tiempo que a ti o a mi mirar el balance de esas empresas, por superficial que sea nuestro análisis.

Así que en mi opinión o follamos todos o la puta al río (pero yo soy un demonio, claramente)


----------



## VandeBel (1 Ene 2021)

A mi me gustaría aportar, pero solamente llevo un mes intentando aprender y formando mi primera cartera. No creo que os pueda hacer análisis que os puedan servir de algo. Se intentará pero va a ser difícil. 

Por cierto, después de ver algunas de las empresas sobre las que habeis focalizado vuestro interés los últimos meses, estoy pensando en invertir en Globaltrans a largo plazo. Supongo que los dividendos a partir de este año serán bastante menos altos que ese espectacular 20 %. Ahora mismo está a 5.98 libras la acción. ¿Cómo lo veis para meterle un 4 % de mi cartera a l/p? Mi idea de inversión es 80 % dividinderas a largo plazo, 10 % a corto/medio y otro 10 % a chicharros.


----------



## eldelavespa (1 Ene 2021)

Quería agradeceros a todos los entendidos del foro vuestros aportes a este hilo y a otros hilos tan importantes como este. Muchos de los que estamos leyendo de continuo este subforo de burbuja entramos aquí con la intención de aprender, estoy de acuerdo que si hacéis un hilo con ciertas normas puede ser un lugar muy fructífero en muchos aspectos. Me uno a la intención de aportar unicamente información que le pueda ser útil a la comunidad y abstenerme a comentar si no estoy lo suficientemente formado. Feliz año nuevo a todos.


----------



## gordinflas (1 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> A mi me gustaría aportar, pero solamente llevo un mes intentando aprender y formando mi primera cartera. No creo que os pueda hacer análisis que os puedan servir de algo. Se intentará pero va a ser difícil.
> 
> Por cierto, después de ver algunas de las empresas sobre las que habeis focalizado vuestro interés los últimos meses, estoy pensando en invertir en Globaltrans a largo plazo. *Supongo que los dividendos a partir de este año serán bastante menos altos que ese espectacular 20 %.* Ahora mismo está a 5.98 libras la acción. ¿Cómo lo veis para meterle un 4 % de mi cartera a l/p? Mi idea de inversión es 80 % dividinderas a largo plazo, 10 % a corto/medio y otro 10 % a chicharros.



Este año seguramente sea del 10-15%. Tienen una política de dividendos ligada al flujo de caja y a la deuda que tengan. Ahora mismo no están muy endeudados, así que calcula que mínimo te van a dar en dividendos la mitad del dinero que les ha entrado este año.




A partir de 2017 empezaron con la política nueva de dividendos (en un esfuerzo para intentar subir la cotización y que de momento no les ha funcionado). Este año también han salido a cotizar a Moscú y han empezado a recomprar acciones. La directiva hace lo que tocaría en esta situación, pero el mercado está loco y hace lo que quiere... Mejor para nosotros en realidad. Divis del 20% en empresas defensivas y tirando a grandes es algo que no se veía ni en la Gran Depresión.

Por cierto, Globaltrans tiene el mejor informe anual que haya visto nunca. Los rusos nos llevan décadas de ventaja a la hora de presentar resultados


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

Y de globaltrans es importante decir que este año han aprobado la recompra de hasta un 5% de las acciones, que no hablamos de una recompra pequeña simbólica. Esto hay que sumarlo al dividendo del año porque es simplemente otra forma de devolver pasta a los accionistas (que ya sabéis muchos que a mí me gusta incluso más que los divis)


----------



## BABY (1 Ene 2021)

Bueno, pues feliz año a todos. Me parece una magnífica idea. Ahora estoy confinado en casa, la mitad de la familia positiva en COVID y la otra mitad negativa (yo negativo y los positivos no están demasiado mal, espero que siga asi). Me toca hacer de amo de casa, médico, compañero de juegos, portavoz..en definitiva de capitán del barco.

Como me han regalado por Navidad un libro de PACO Garcia Parames, a ver si tengo un rato (antes de dormir, me temo) y me lo puedo ir leyendo y os pongo lo que vaya sacando para que hagáis lo contrario.

Y gracias a todos los que aportáis por aquí. Se siente uno acompañado en este difícil camino de la inversión.


----------



## Fouche (1 Ene 2021)

Feliz año señores!
Me sumo a apoyar la iniciativa y los agradecimientos a los que aquí ,de forma desinteresada, aportáis y dedicáis tiempo (especialmente a gordinflas).

Este hilo es el único sobre el que tengo alertas de todo el foro, y viendo la hez que campa a sus anchas en este país en estos tiempos, propósito de 2021: meter una marcha más a mi aislamiento por salud mental y ya no solo no ver TV o leer prensa; del foro solo pasare por "Bolsa e inversiones". Y propósito adicional: ponerme las pilas y dedicar tiempo en estudiar los libros anteriormente recomendados y poder ir aportando en la medida de mis posibilidades.

Arrancamos el 2021!! Salud y buenas inversiones.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Ene 2021)

La verdad es que este hilo es muy bueno y me habia pasado desapercibido. Pillo sitio e intentaré aportar algo. 

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Zoeric (1 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¡Feliz año gente!
> 
> Aprovecho para daros las gracias por vuestras contribuciones. Sin vosotros esta cartera no sería ni la mitad de rentable de lo que está siendo. Esto de tener un espacio en el que poder compartir ideas de inversión es una pasada... Si algún día hacemos una quedada o algo así os debo una caña
> 
> ...



Feliz año para todos!
Gracias a los que sabéis por vuestro tiempo y por compartir vuestras ideas.
Los demás seguimos aprendiendo a ver si pronto podemos aportar también.


----------



## Harrymorgan (1 Ene 2021)

Una pregunta básica. Con Ing muchas de las acciones de las que se habla en este hilo no me deja comprarlas.

Veo que muchos operais con degiro. Seria ese el broker mas recomendable relacion costes/calidad?

Gracias

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

Depende del tamaño de la cartera. Si es de más de 100k IB es mejor. Si es más pequeña, de giro puede ser una buena solución


----------



## VandeBel (1 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Este año seguramente sea del 10-15%. Tienen una política de dividendos ligada al flujo de caja y a la deuda que tengan. Ahora mismo no están muy endeudados, así que calcula que mínimo te van a dar en dividendos la mitad del dinero que les ha entrado este año.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 529963
> 
> ...





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Y de globaltrans es importante decir que este año han aprobado la recompra de hasta un 5% de las acciones, que no hablamos de una recompra pequeña simbólica. Esto hay que sumarlo al dividendo del año porque es simplemente otra forma de devolver pasta a los accionistas (que ya sabéis muchos que a mí me gusta incluso más que los divis)



Pues gracias a ambos por la información. Estaba convencido de entrar y resulta que mi broker (openbank) no la tiene disponible para comprar. Pensaba que sí porque se pueden comprar acciones de la bolsa de Londres. Al empezar en este mundillo opté por el camino fácil a costa de pagar más comisiones y menos complicaciones, pero en un tiempo me tendré que decidir por otro tipo de operador.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Pues gracias a ambos por la información. Estaba convencido de entrar y resulta que mi broker (openbank) no la tiene disponible para comprar. Pensaba que sí porque se pueden comprar acciones de la bolsa de Londres. Al empezar en este mundillo opté por el camino fácil a costa de pagar más comisiones y menos complicaciones, pero en un tiempo me tendré que decidir por otro tipo de operador.




Tener el broker adecuado es LITERALMENTE el primer paso. Y mas si tus fuentes de informacion son frikis como nosotros jajaja. Estas a tiempo de abbrirte de giro o algun otro sitio, planteatelo seriamente. Piensa que en Londres hay distintas bolsa, por decirlo asi. Como en espana tienes el ibex, el continuo, el MAB etc. Pues en londres igual y Global cotiza en una de las pequenitas


----------



## VandeBel (1 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tener el broker adecuado es LITERALMENTE el primer paso. Y mas si tus fuentes de informacion son frikis como nosotros jajaja. Estas a tiempo de abbrirte de giro o algun otro sitio, planteatelo seriamente. Piensa que en Londres hay distintas bolsa, por decirlo asi. Como en espana tienes el ibex, el continuo, el MAB etc. Pues en londres igual y Global cotiza en una de las pequenitas



Pues sí, tienes razón en todo, menos en lo de frikis, jeje. Estudiaré el tema aunque ahora no tengo nada de tiempo y rellenar documentos como el D6 y otros documentos que para mí son nuevos me quita las ganas. Pero en un tiempo seguro que tendré que cambiar de broker.


----------



## SargentoHighway (1 Ene 2021)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Una pregunta básica. Con Ing muchas de las acciones de las que se habla en este hilo no me deja comprarlas.
> 
> Veo que muchos operais con degiro. Seria ese el broker mas recomendable relacion costes/calidad?
> 
> ...



Yo tengo Degiro e Interactive Brokers y me quedo con la última. Pagas 10USD/mes si tienes menos de 100k pero lo que consumas en datos en tiempo real / comisiones te lo descuentan de esa tarifa. Y, ¿que son 10USD/mes? Nada. Calderilla. 4 cervezas.

Con IB tienes las comisiones más bajas que un retail puede obtener desde España.

PS Se me olvidaba, con IB tienes que hacer la declaración a manubrio. No le pasan los datos a hacienda.


----------



## bientop (1 Ene 2021)

Creo que no lo vi comentado por el hilo, que proceso sigues para llegar a las empresas que tienes seleccionadas? Buscas una lista ordenada por algún ratio y a partir de ahí vas analizándola en profundidad a medida que te cuadra lo que vas viendo?


----------



## gordinflas (2 Ene 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Creo que no lo vi comentado por el hilo, que proceso sigues para llegar a las empresas que tienes seleccionadas? Buscas una lista ordenada por algún ratio y a partir de ahí vas analizándola en profundidad a medida que te cuadra lo que vas viendo?



Voy al screener y busco empresas que:

1. No tengan mucha deuda
2. Estén MUY baratas (PER inferior a 4-5, P/BV inferior a 1)
3. Que tengan dividendo o que recompren acciones (no hace falta que sea muy alto, el dividendo y las recompras en sí no me importa tanto como el efecto anti-fraude del mismo)
4. Que no amplien capital (o lo que es lo mismo, que el número de acciones no suba en el tiempo)
5. Que crezcan o que se mantengan planas en beneficio / ingresos / patrimonio

Pongo todos los países del mundo e ya. Luego las miro una a una. Muchas veces las empresas que salen de esta forma están baratas por algún motivo o directamente no están ni baratas (a veces los screeners se equivocan con los datos).

La mayoría de screeners gratis te dejarán filtrar por los puntos 1, 2, 3 (al menos la parte de los dividendos) y 5. Para la parte de las recompras de acciones y las ampliaciones de capital necesitas un screener de pago, de momento no he encontrado ninguno gratis que lo pueda hacer. Yo voy tirando de versiones gratis de Stockopedia, pero si tuviera que pagar lo miraría de forma manual e ya.

Todo esto cuando tengo que buscar yo. Cuando me pasan una empresa por privado me pongo a mirarla directamente.


----------



## eldelavespa (2 Ene 2021)

Buenos días, estoy rellenando el D6
y tengo un par de dudas, ¿Qiwi y Morses se consideran entidades financieras? ¿serian emisor 300 o 400? y tambien saber si las acciones ADR tienen derecho a voto. Gracias.


----------



## eldelavespa (2 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Buenos días, estoy rellenando el D6
> y tengo un par de dudas, ¿Qiwi y Morses se consideran entidades financieras? ¿serian emisor 300 o 400? y tambien saber si las acciones ADR tienen derecho a voto. Gracias.



Morses consta como sector financiero me imagino que hay que colocarla como casilla de emisor 300 y Qiwi comprada en el NASDAQ es un ADR, no tengo claro si el emisor del adr lo tendria que poner como casilla 300 o 400...con voto o sin voto. Se nota que es mi primer documento D6, estoy como un burrito, a ver si alguien me saca de dudas, gracias chavales.


----------



## BABY (2 Ene 2021)

Actualización de SUS de Estebaranz, el tono es el ”académico”, más que youtuber. Muy interesante minuto 18. 



En Rankia se mosquean porque dicen que está ”calentando el valor”. Nunca nadie está contento.

True Value


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Ene 2021)

Aquí se nota cuando son análisis de true value, que tienen nivel,no cuando son los suyos para captar followers, que son MIERDA (para los que tenemos algo de nivel)


----------



## pedro.rgo (2 Ene 2021)

29/12/2020

Globaltrans reafirma su intención de pagar alrededor de 5 mil millones de rublos en dividendos finales totales con respecto al segundo semestre de 2020 (alrededor de 28 rublos por acción). 28 rublos vienen siendo 0,38$ a día de hoy.


----------



## gordinflas (3 Ene 2021)

Vale, he actualizado el mensaje principal con todo el movimiento de diciembre, que no ha sido poco. De momento quito también los stop-loss de Momo y Tianyun. Ya vuelvo a tener un poco de liquidez y ya estoy un poco más tranquilo. Quizá venda Tianyun para seguir acumulando liquidez, no lo sé. Si lo hago será a mercado. No me voy a complicar la vida.



eldelavespa dijo:


> Buenos días, estoy rellenando el D6
> y tengo un par de dudas, ¿Qiwi y Morses se consideran entidades financieras? ¿serian emisor 300 o 400? y tambien saber si las acciones ADR tienen derecho a voto. Gracias.



Lo siento, en esto no te puedo ayudar. Mi padre es gestor y siempre me ha hecho la declaración de la renta. En tema fiscalidad voy muy justo...


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vale, he actualizado el mensaje principal con todo el movimiento de diciembre, que no ha sido poco. De momento quito también los stop-loss de Momo y Tianyun. Ya vuelvo a tener un poco de liquidez y ya estoy un poco más tranquilo. Quizá venda Tianyun para seguir acumulando liquidez, no lo sé. Si lo hago será a mercado. No me voy a complicar la vida.
> 
> 
> Lo siento, en esto no te puedo ayudar. Mi padre es gestor y siempre me ha hecho la declaración de la renta. En tema fiscalidad voy muy justo...




Gordi quieres vender acaso porque en Tianyun tus fuentes te dicen algo....? Ah no, me he equivocado de hilo


----------



## gordinflas (3 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Gordi quieres vender acaso porque en Tianyun tus fuentes te dicen algo....? Ah no, me he equivocado de hilo



Mis fuentes no tienen turbante ni bandera... De tener no tengo ni fuentes. Debe ser esto de follarse a gordas, que hace que las altas esferas no contacten conmigo.

Puto Feministo, que asco da. Al menos la gente ya se va dando cuenta de lo poco que sabe del tema (aparte de ser un gilipollas).


----------



## gordinflas (4 Ene 2021)

@eldelavespa ah y perdón que no lo he dicho antes. Los ADRs y los GDRs en teoría no deberían tienen derecho a voto. Eso se debe a que quién tiene las acciones en realidad es la empresa financiera que crea los ADRs / GDRs.

A la hora de la verdad la grandísima mayoría de empresas cotizadas te permitirán ir a votar si tienes sus ADRs / GDRs. Hacen el cálculo de a cuántas acciones equivalen tus ADRs / GDRs y eso es el porcentaje que vale tu voto en la votación.

Tampoco es como si importase mucho, la verdad. Con los porcentajes de acciones que movemos tampoco tenemos el peso para afectar en nada y menos en empresas con accionariados mayoritarios potentes... Y además en la mayoría de brokers te ponen pegas para ir a votar. Algunos incluso te ofrecen un servicio de pago en el que te representan y votan en tu lugar.

Pero oye, menos valen aún los votos de las elecciones y la mayoría vamos a votar igual. Al menos aquí podemos decidir sobre una empresa que nos pertenece e incluso podemos proponer mociones y cosas así (aunque la verdad todo este tema se me escapa, nunca me ha interesado y siempre me salto esa parte de los informes anuales).


----------



## eldelavespa (4 Ene 2021)

No si la pregunta de derecho a voto era por rellenar los campos del D6 le interesa más a hacienda que a mi, menos con la pasta que manejo yo, que no ye ná. Gracias x contestar. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> No si la pregunta de derecho a voto era por rellenar los campos del D6 le interesa más a hacienda que a mi, menos con la pasta que manejo yo, que no ye ná. Gracias x contestar.
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Eres Asturiano?


----------



## Halfredico (4 Ene 2021)

@gordinflas , cómo ves China mobile? Lleva michisimo en caida, hoy dejandose un 5%. No lo entiendo. Algo se me escapa.


----------



## Value (4 Ene 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> @gordinflas , cómo ves China mobile? Lleva michisimo en caida, hoy dejandose un 5%. No lo entiendo. Algo se me escapa.



Yo la tengo en seguimiento. Pero vamos... no es el teleco un sector con mucho viento de cola como para meterse.

La cotización de la empresa esta cayendo debido a que la van a deslistar del NYSE.

Stock Market Insights | Seeking Alpha


----------



## eldelavespa (4 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Eres Asturiano?



Si,se nota?


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Si,se nota?



Ese ye nos delata jajajaja

un saludo desde a londres paisano!! La próxima vez que vaya tomamos unas sidras (a no ser que vivas a tomar por culo claro jajaja)


----------



## Malus (4 Ene 2021)

A alguien mas le han cobrado los de DeGiro dos veces por los ADR de Global? Lo he visto hoy y me ha estrañado.


----------



## Rexter (6 Ene 2021)

Feliz año a todos.

Que he estado algo desaparecido pero siempre os sigo leyendo. No sabéis lo agradecido que os estoy a todos por todo lo que estoy aprendiendo aprendiendo aquí. Llevo ya 8 años en este subforo (desde los 16) y hacía tiempo que no había aportaciones tan interesantes.

Otros solo podemos sentarnos a escuchar y aportar lo poco que sabemos.

Parece que Globaltrans no ha tenido malos resultados finalmente en 2020, evidentemente peores que en 2019, pero con buena recuperación. Mantenuendo dividendo para el semestre de 0,38 dólares a cambio de hoy. Un 6% de rentabilidad a cotización de hoy.

Nada mal. 

Poco puedo aportar en este hilo que se ajuste a los estándares más o menos requeridos. El sector acero es muy cíclico y el sector refractario está a elevado PER al ser un sector con pocos "jugadores" y muy asentados y de aparecer oportunidades será en China. En 2021 al menos personalmente no meteré en ninguna acerera, pero si me toca ir de nuevo a Magnitogorsk ya intentaré sacarme una foto con alguna vagoneta de Globaltrans ;p

Seguiré de cerca la posible salida a Bolsa de Chianaref Corp, pero no controlo nada de las posibilidades de acceder a empresas de la china continental.


----------



## Malus (6 Ene 2021)

Si, ya me he fijado. Una puta locura vamos. Miedito me da para cuando toque hacer la declaracion...


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Ene 2021)

Rexter dijo:


> Feliz año a todos.
> 
> Que he estado algo desaparecido pero siempre os sigo leyendo. No sabéis lo agradecido que os estoy a todos por todo lo que estoy aprendiendo aprendiendo aquí. Llevo ya 8 años en este subforo (desde los 16) y hacía tiempo que no había aportaciones tan interesantes.
> 
> ...




Muchas gracias por las aportaciones en tu sector. Cuando veas cualquier cosa interesante, tu avisanos por aquí, no seas tímido. Lo mismo nones relevante, o quizás sí lo es y tenemos una idea de inversión cojonuda. Yo aprendí muchísimo cuando me estuviste contando cosas de los hornos refractarios y demás.


----------



## Malus (6 Ene 2021)

Si, ese ya lo tengo hecho, solo me falta presentarlo despues de darle un repaso. Gracias.


----------



## Rexter (6 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las aportaciones en tu sector. Cuando veas cualquier cosa interesante, tu avisanos por aquí, no seas tímido. Lo mismo nones relevante, o quizás sí lo es y tenemos una idea de inversión cojonuda. Yo aprendí muchísimo cuando me estuviste contando cosas de los hornos refractarios y demás.



Me alegra haber sido capaz de aportar aunque sea un poquito. Intentaré en la medida de lo que pueda o sea interesante aportar sobre las empresas que conozco, pero es un sector relativamente caro.

De momento solo tengo en la cabeza la que he comentado, Chianaref. Ahora que estoy metido en bolsa también ando siempre con el oído más puesto.

Si sale a bolsa ya tengo un buen análisis hecho de esa empresa.


----------



## gordinflas (6 Ene 2021)

Repaso trimestral de la cartera. Es enero y tal, empecé el hilo en abril del año pasado. La cartera empezó en marzo, pero los repasos trimestrales los he ido haciendo cada 3 meses desde abril, así que eso.

Empecé con 30000€. Hoy dia 6 de enero, mientras escribo el post, tengo el valor liquidativo de la cartera a *60272.19€*. Un 100,9% en 9-10 meses. 

La estrella ha sido Mongolian Mining. Ya era la principal posición y se ha multiplicado por varias veces desde que compré. Ahora mismo representa el 25-30% de mi cartera. Las que aún llevo rojas son Qiwi, Momo, Henan Jinma y MHP. Medialink sigue a los mismos 0,12HKD a los que la compré hace meses. El resto verde. Poco más puedo decir que no haya dicho en los repasos anteriores. Las chinas subiendo sin hacer ruido, las rusas se marcaron un rally brutal desde la elección de Biden y los chicharros han chicharreando.

Aprovecho para daros las gracias a todos por el apoyo. 2020 ha sido un año duro para muchos y en mi caso no ha sido una excepción. Empecé el año bastante mal a nivel anímico (por ningún motivo en especial, tengo mis altos y bajos en este sentido) y luego con la pandemia perdí el trabajo y tuve que volver a casa de mis padres. Ahora estoy haciendo el master profesionalizador obligatorio para meterme a currar de profe de secundaria (hacer de funcivago, ya sé, pero tampoco hay mucho más donde colocarse sin irse del país) y si todo va bien tiene pinta de que a mediados-finales de 2021 ya podré incorporarme. Lo de volver a meterme en el mundillo de la inversión me ha ayudado bastante durante las horas bajas del confinamiento.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Ene 2021)

Grande Gordi!!!

PD: cuanto ganas con Xiaomi y AT&T?


----------



## huyter (7 Ene 2021)

Buenas, otro novato por aquí que intento aprender leyendo desde las sombras.
Aprovecho que estáis hablando de brokers, para consultar una duda.
Estoy viendo que los más recomendados suelen ser IB y DeGiro, y como regla general el primero si se tienen más de 100k USD para invertir.

Sin embargo, tengo la sensación que en caso de quiebra del broker, la protección es muy baja:
- DeGiro ofrece 20k EUR de protección en las acciones, y 100k EUR para el cash ahora que han cambiado de un fondo MM a la cuenta Flatex.
- IB ofrecía una superprotección de 500K USD en acciones, con un sublímite de 250k USD para el cash...pero desde el Brexit, para los inversores europeos, la protección baja a 20k EUR, que parece ser el estándar europeo: 

¿No son 20k EUR muy pocos para una cartera? ¿O aunque tengáis carteras más grandes no es un riesgo que consideréis? ¿Qué pensais al respecto? Gracias


----------



## gordinflas (7 Ene 2021)

huyter dijo:


> ¿No son 20k EUR muy pocos para una cartera? ¿O aunque tengáis carteras más grandes no es un riesgo que consideréis? ¿Qué pensais al respecto? Gracias



Esa protección es por si el broker es un fraude y todas tus acciones en realidad no existían. Algo así como lo que pasó con Madoff en 2008. Si el broker quiebra tu sigues teniendo tus acciones y te las transferirán a otro broker.

Y sí, que el broker sea un fraude es algo que puede pasar. Pero vamos, con lo vigiladas que están las entidades financieras comparadas con otros sectores no parece muy probable.


----------



## Covid-8M (8 Ene 2021)

Se sabe algo de CMEC? Se ha interrumpido la cotizacion
El broker dice que esta pendiente de un anuncio. Rank: likely negative


----------



## aserejee (8 Ene 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Se sabe algo de CMEC? Se ha interrumpido la cotizacion
> El broker dice que esta pendiente de un anuncio. Rank: likely negative



en su pagina dice que van a comunicar una adquisicion o fusion
Announcements & Circulars
en el primer pdf:
At the request of China Machinery Engineering Corporation* (the “Company”), trading in its shares on The Stock Exchange of Hong Kong Limited has been halted with effect from 9:00 a.m. on January 8, 2021, pending the release of an announcement pursuant to The Codes on Takeovers and Mergers which constitute inside information of the Company.


----------



## Covid-8M (8 Ene 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> en su pagina dice que van a comunicar una acquisicion o fusion
> Announcements & Circulars
> en el primer pdf:
> At the request of China Machinery Engineering Corporation* (the “Company”), trading in its shares on The Stock Exchange of Hong Kong Limited has been halted with effect from 9:00 a.m. on January 8, 2021, pending the release of an announcement pursuant to The Codes on Takeovers and Mergers which constitute inside information of the Company.



Lo de la adquisicion o fusion no lo veo


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Ene 2021)

Con las buenas perspectivas REALES que le veia a esta compañia (la instalacion del parque solar mas grande del mundo en Emiratos ya apuntaba maneras ) y lo baratita que me habia salido , veremos si no nos joden a los accionistas, no en el sentido de que nos vayan a ocasionar perdidas , si no mas en el que se privatice o algo del estilo .

Esperemos que solo sea por lo estrictos que son en HK con estos temas como ocurrio con Water Oasis , en ese caso , me parece bien que las cosas se hagan con rigor, aunque no deja que nos dejen un tanto inquietos.


@gordinflas , no vendiste muy pronto las Tafnet ? Yo la veo incluso ahora una oportunidad de compra dados los numeros que tiene , el superdividendo y el el precio , ten en cuenta que el precio precovid era de 750rub y hoy 535rub pero al precio del euro en esa fecha era 10.88€ y ahora con la bajada del rublo es 5.87€ , creo que en relacion beneficio/precio es la mejor petrolera , lo unico que le veo es el riesgo pais , pero bueno , eso segun veo en sus graficas es un acontecimiento que suele durar un año o dos maximo ( como le paso en el 2015-2016 a Globaltrans ) pero luego recuperan con fuerza , de hecho suelen ser oportunidades de compra . o es porque le ves un PER alto para tu gusto ?


----------



## gordinflas (9 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> @gordinflas , *no vendiste muy pronto las Tafnet *? Yo la veo incluso ahora una oportunidad de compra dados los numeros que tiene , el superdividendo y el el precio , ten en cuenta que el precio precovid era de 750rub y hoy 535rub pero al precio del euro en esa fecha era 10.88€ y ahora con la bajada del rublo es 5.87€ , creo que en relacion beneficio/precio es la mejor petrolera , lo unico que le veo es el riesgo pais , pero bueno , eso segun veo en sus graficas es un acontecimiento que suele durar un año o dos maximo ( como le paso en el 2015-2016 a Globaltrans ) pero luego recuperan con fuerza , de hecho suelen ser oportunidades de compra . o es porque le ves un PER alto para tu gusto ?



Seguro. Soy muy malo vendiendo. Para prueba Texhong, que se ha disparado desde que la vendí hace un par de semanas. Aunque si no recuerdo mal roté Tatneft por Gazprom porque Gazprom viene con su filial petrolera de regalo.

¿De CMEC no se sabe nada, no? De momento en la web solo me sale eso de las fusiones y adquisiciones. A ver si el lunes sale algo más...


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Seguro. Soy muy malo vendiendo. Para prueba Texhong, que se ha disparado desde que la vendí hace un par de semanas. Aunque si no recuerdo mal roté Tatneft por Gazprom porque Gazprom viene con su filial petrolera de regalo.
> 
> ¿De CMEC no se sabe nada, no? De momento en la web solo me sale eso de las fusiones y adquisiciones. A ver si el lunes sale algo más...



Eso nos ha pasado a todos .
Nada, he buscado hasta en chino y nada , primero WO ahora CMEC ,...como sigan asi nos dejan sin operativa en el Hang Seng. 
.


----------



## Lexuss (11 Ene 2021)

Yo me estoy mirando qiwi, y la verdad que los numeros pintan muy bien,per de 5 para este año, cuando el per medio de los ultimos 7 años debe andar sobre 15, ev/ebitda de menos de 3 cuando la media esta en 7 y una rentabilidad por dividendo muy alta del 10 o asi repartiendo el 50% de sus beneficios.

Si bien no se espera crecimiento ni para el año que viene ni para el siguiente, creo que esos numeros son lo suficientemente buenos para cotizar bastante más alto de donde está


----------



## Eztrella (11 Ene 2021)

Alguien por favor puede informarme por que hay tanta diferencia entre:

*AGNC Investment Corp (AGNC)*

*AGNC Investment Corp ADR (AGNCN) *
Vale que la segunda son ADRs, pero la diferncia es muy grande ya que la empresa tiene su sede en USA. Total, estoy perdida. Si alguien puede explicarle algo a una novata, se agradece


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Ene 2021)

Eztrella dijo:


> Alguien por favor puede informarme por que hay tanta diferencia entre:
> 
> *AGNC Investment Corp (AGNC)*
> 
> ...



En el volumen negociado por cada una de ellas tendrás la respuesta...y sabrás en cual debes entrar (si es que quieres entrar en esta empresa) y en cual NO


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Ene 2021)

Nombre en clave de BUCD - BCS (espero que Florentino no nos lo tenga en cuenta)


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Ene 2021)

Muy buen resumen de BCS gold!!!

Desde luego que es una joyita!!!

Espero poder entrarle pronto


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2021)

Bueno, antes de empezar a buscar y analizar en mas detalle las empresas, os pongo la lista (las chinas son las unicas que veo baratas a dia de hoy):

1) China Mobile
2) Huadian Power 
3) China Telecom
4) BAIC Motor
5) China Railway 

Cada empresa tiene sus cosas: China Mobile deberia ser, en teoria, la inversion mas "segura"; aunque ninguna cumple con los requisitos de la inversion por "valor"; sin embargo, son empresas que en mi opinion, pueden valer x2 en pocos meses (o anyos). 

Os ruego, que si conoceis algo de ellas, me lo digais, porque entonces la pongo en la cola del "analisis".


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Ene 2021)

Entre China Mobile y telecom, la primera sin duda. Es MUY buena empresa para su sector, y esta a un precio de mierda. Eso si es una contrarian de libro eh! que la gente sepa donde se mete

De las otras no puedo hablar porque no las conozco


----------



## VandeBel (12 Ene 2021)

Habrá que mirar lo de China mobile, aunque yo ya estoy muy enchinado con Alibaba, Xiaomi y Li Auto, jeje.


----------



## MagicTaly (12 Ene 2021)

Parece que al fin Momo está despegando...


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2021)

Para el caso de China Mobile, el analisis rapidito es el siguiente (por favor, @GOLDGOD corrigeme pues tu ya has metido pasta):

1) Desde hace unas semanas esta marcando minimos porque la han quitado de los indices usanos; esto en teoria es bastante bueno, porque, por regla general, empresas que entran en los indices comienzan subiendo como la espuma (ya desde los rumores), para terminando pegarse una hostia a MP (>1 anyo): Para empresas que salen de los indices suele suceder lo contrario (pierden invesores institucionales a CP, suben las ventas y bajan): A MP suelen subir.

2) La tendencia es, sin embargo, la tendencia: Y la empresa lleva bajando desde hace 5 anyos: En general, como todas las telecos globales. Aqui, sin embargo, habria que darle importancia al dividendo: La entrada en caja es recurrente, asegura un dividendo, lo que tb por cojones debe provocar que la empresa tenga un puto suelo.

3) Aqui todo el mundo tendra sus preferencias, que si Vodafone, que si Deutsche Telekom, que si Telefonica: Lo cierto, es que todas estas empresas estan endeudadas hasta las trancas: China Mobile, sin embargo, "no tiene deuda". La seguridad financiera es impresionante. Si la accion tiene ese precio, es porque esta en el mercado chino (?); lo mismo justificaria que Telefonica tenga un precio de mierda (Espanya), mientras que Deutsche Telekom (siendo tan mala empresa como TLF) esta en las "estrellas".

4) El dividendo no es estable, pero existe y se mueve entre el 5-10% en los ultimos 5 anyos.

5) El crecimiento es bastante bajo para lo que es China (<5%) y no va a ser mejor en los proximos anyos. Es una empresa que se encuentra a un muy buen precio (para lo que es) y que se deberia vender en otra fase del mercado (no veo un x2 o un x5 como en vuestra queridisima Mongolian, sin embargo, es un valor mucho mas "seguro" )

6) Podriamos decir que es una "Blue-Chip": Tamanyo, Seguridad, Empleados, Inversores,....


GoldGold, en mi opinion, la has clavado al comprarla por <40; yo ahi la espero (incluso no me importaria comprarla por algo mas) , aunque no se si la volveremos a ver (de momento al alza y posiblemente rompa resistencias)


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Parece que al fin Momo está despegando...



Toda china esta despegando 

Sabeis cual puede ser la razon? Gobierno USA?


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Ene 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Para el caso de China Mobile, el analisis rapidito es el siguiente (por favor, @GOLDGOD corrigeme pues tu ya has metido pasta):
> 
> 1) Desde hace unas semanas esta marcando minimos porque la han quitado de los indices usanos; esto en teoria es bastante bueno, porque, por regla general, empresas que entran en los indices comienzan subiendo como la espuma (ya desde los rumores), para terminando pegarse una hostia a MP (>1 anyo): Para empresas que salen de los indices suele suceder lo contrario (pierden invesores institucionales a CP, suben las ventas y bajan): A MP suelen subir.
> 
> ...




Buen análisis CCC

Sinceramente con la tendencia de medio y largo plazo que tiene esta empresa, deberías poder comprar a ese precio, pero esto es la bolsa, nunca se sabe.


----------



## aserejee (12 Ene 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Para el caso de China Mobile, el analisis rapidito es el siguiente (por favor, @GOLDGOD corrigeme pues tu ya has metido pasta):
> 
> 1) Desde hace unas semanas esta marcando minimos porque la han quitado de los indices usanos; esto en teoria es bastante bueno, porque, por regla general, empresas que entran en los indices comienzan subiendo como la espuma (ya desde los rumores), para terminando pegarse una hostia a MP (>1 anyo): Para empresas que salen de los indices suele suceder lo contrario (pierden invesores institucionales a CP, suben las ventas y bajan): A MP suelen subir.
> 
> ...



Muy de acuerdo con lo que pones, yo la tengo a 42.3 (compre al cierre del jueves). 

No creo que nunca las vaya a ver en un 2x, pero si creo que pueden mejorar en ingresos cuando la 5G tome más forma y el precio ahora que Trump se va debería dejar de bajar. 

Lo de que casi no tenga deuda creo, ( lo he leído muy rápido), que es porque su matriz, CMCC, es la que pone una buena parte de la infraestructura (China mobile paga a la matriz con un contrato de leasing). 



Por cierto, no se si conoceis esta página (útil para los que como yo, estamos a ciegas con degiro) 

00941 CHINA MOBILE 中國移動 - Free Real Time Stock Quote- HK Stock- ET Net 

Da info de HK en tiempo real y para las principales te sa porcentajes de ventas en corto del día. (si vas a largo puede ayudar ver los % de venta en corto del dia para meterte después.... )


----------



## BABY (12 Ene 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Parece que al fin Momo está despegando...



Pero a base de bien......


----------



## gordinflas (12 Ene 2021)

Aprovecho las últimas subidas de estos meses para recordar que esta situación de mercado en la que cada día hay algo en la cartera que sube más de un 5% (incluso diría que la mayoría de días hay algo que sube más del 10%) NO ES NORMAL. Los precios a los que cotizan algunas cosas tampoco son normales.

NIO capitaliza unos 85000 millones de euros. Renault capitaliza 10000 millones de euros. NIO vende menos de 50000 coches en todo el mundo este 2020. Renault vendió 3 millones de coches en 2019 (no he encontrado datos para este año). 

Y antes de que alguien diga que comparar coches de combustión con eléctricos es engañoso, resulta que Renault vendió 84000 Zoe (su utilitario eléctrico) en 2020... SOLO EN EUROPA.

No soy futurólogo y no me voy a atrever a predecir el futuro... pero vamos, que NIO, apenas vendiendo 50000 coches anuales, capitalice el equivalente a 1,5 veces el PIB de Croacia no me deja con muy buen cuerpo que digamos. Que Tesla capitalice el equivalente al PIB de Irlanda e Israel juntos pues aún menos.


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Ene 2021)

Los bancos centrales han puesto el triple de pasta que en la financiera y la participacion del particular era 10 veces superior hace un tiempo , ahora diria que dos ordenes de magnitud.

Cuando ves que suben que alegria da , pero cuando ves que sube y sube y sube la alegria torna a preocupacion y le sigue el acojone lo mismo que cuando baja mucho , parece ilogico , pero es la verdad.

Estas subidas me recuerdan a las de junio , y dejo pillada a mucha gente.


----------



## aserejee (12 Ene 2021)

La tienes en degiro?

Estaba mirando si poner una orden en 40 para comprar más y no me deja... (dice que no está disponible a la negociación por razones reglamentarias, mi perfil o decisión interna) 

Me ha mosqueado, le he dado por probar a poner una orden de venta y me dice que el número maximo de órdenes que podemos enviar al mercado es cero...

Update: ya no se puede buscar en degiro, ni China unicom, ni China telecom. 

Les he enviado un correo, no pinta muy bien.


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Ene 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Parece que al fin Momo está despegando...



Casi 5 veces el volumen de negociacion promedio , no se si es porque la mano grande esta metiendo a todo, porque sabe algo sobre Momo o porque simplemente se ha equivocado de momo.

‘Double 12’ boosts Momo revenue to a record high - Taipei Times


----------



## ccc (12 Ene 2021)

Bueno voy por la segunda porque veo que de momento esta cayendo y se esta volviendo atractiva ; ademas @gordinflas ha mecionado el sector automobilitisco: BAIC Motor

- Baic es muy conocida en europa  porque tiene 2 alianzas fundamentales: Hyundai && Mercedes; el accionariado es un rollo; la fuente mas aclarativa  la encontrada en un foro y no en la propia pagina de la empresa:

_ Das Joint Venture heißt Beijing Benz und gehört zu 51% BAIC Motor und zu 49% Daimler BAIC Motor wiederum gehört zu 45% der BAIC Group und zu etwa 10% Daimler. Die BAIC Group wiederum hält 5% an Daimler. Alles sehr verstrickt _

Teniendo en cuenta que el hijo de puta se come todos los espacios la traduccion seria algo asi: Hay un joint venture (Beijing Benz) : 51% es de BAIC Motor y 49% Daimler; BAIC Group tiene el 45% de Motor; Daimler a su vez tiene el 10% (confirmado al ver los datos de la empresa) y, por otra parte, BAIC Group tiene el 5% de Daimler (confirmado al ver Daimler).

- Fabrican > 2M de vehiculos al anyo, aunque no solo son para ellos: Fabrica tb para Daimler (conocido), Hyundai y otros (chrysler)

- Cuando ves algun SUV moderno (X55 a la venta en Alemania, aunque de manera puntual) te das cuenta de la colaboracion con Mercedes y de que tiene muchos elementos ingenieriles de SAAB (compro sus derechos): Que quede claro, no estan a la altura del mercado europeo (ademas que no les van a dejar): sin embargo, en 5-10 anyos podrian estar compitiendo, aunque no se si tienes interes a MP.

- El grupo es el principal proveedor de coches electricos en china. Ya han anunciado que los motores de combustion desapareceran en 5 anyos (lo que contradice otros comentarios pues me parece que son ellos los primeros que pueden construir motores mercedes en una fabrica que no sea sindelfingen); *en mi opinion*, *ensamblaran *progresivamente nuevos modelos electricos de otra empresa del grupo (encargada de la parte electrica) 

- Nos solo fabrica autos, sino de todo tipo (parece Daimler de los 60 )

Datos:

- Valor ciclico (de los gordos) y que presenta valores minimos historicos.
- Hay dividendos, aunque hay que tener en cuenta: (1) Se invierte en I+D (2) Al ser ciclica muchos anyos no se dan (asi que no conteis con dividendos para los proximos 5 anyos pues hay una gran inversion por el coche electrico y estamos en el ciclo de bajada).
- Las ganancias y las ventas son estables, pero son una mierda: Desde hace un anyo incluso van para abajo (el sector de automicion es asi).
- Financieramente parece todo ok (parece tener deuda, aunque menor a los alemanes)

Resumen:

Es importante destacar que en el grupo (BAIC Group) hay diferentes empresas: En mi opinion Motor esta muy orientado a la fabricacion; para el coche electrico hay otra hija (que tb tiene colaboraciones con Daimler): Por eso uno no puede valorar bien BAIC (aqui quizas hay alguien que puede orientarnos)

- En mi opinion no tiene sentido que Daimler este a 60€ (viniendo de minimos 20€) y BAIC por su actual valor: Daimler no ha presentado un agujero de 25Mil millones de € simplemente porque en china esta rompiendo ventas. Unicamente el mercado aleman parece tener algo de recuperacion, el resto es la nada absoluta.

- Si China va mal, Daimler ,BMW y VW premium van fatal: Por eso creo, que es mayor oportunidad, aunque con mayor riesgo.

- Aunque el mercado del automovil en los proximos 5 anyos es incierto, la accion podria x2-x3 (aunque claro, a lo mejor palmas todo).

Lo repito, lo que no me queda claro es el accionariado del grupo (parece Porsche ).


----------



## eldelavespa (12 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Casi 5 veces el volumen de negociacion promedio , no se si es porque la mano grande esta metiendo a todo, porque sabe algo sobe Momo o porque simplemente se ha equivocado de momo.
> 
> ‘Double 12’ boosts Momo revenue to a record high - Taipei Times



SI se equivocaron al comprar la acción fueron muchos muchos, porque la otra MOMO.COM subió menos que "nuestra Momo" pero todo puede ser....


----------



## tramperoloco (12 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> SI se equivocaron al comprar la acción fueron muchos muchos, por que la otra MOMO.COM subió menos que "nuestra Momo" pero todo puede ser....



No hace falta que sean muchos , con que sea la maquinita de la mano fuerte que empezo el juego metiendo un paqueton de casi 2M de acciones...., estaria gracioso que esta se hubiera equivocado jijij


----------



## aserejee (13 Ene 2021)

Por si os interesa: Llame a degiro, no saben mucho, solo que pasan por morgan stanley y que morgan stanley (americana) ha suspendido el trade, no se puede comprar ni vender... si las tienes en cartera... a esperar (supongo que a ver que dice biden).

en una noticia de reuters he leido que JPMorgan va a hacer esto :

---
A filing by JPMorgan described the action as an "early termination" and described how the bank will set prices to be paid to investors.

The investment banks are buying the instruments back from investors until Jan. 25 when all trading will be suspended. The products will be delisted on Jan. 28.
---





aserejee dijo:


> Muy de acuerdo con lo que pones, yo la tengo a 42.3 (compre al cierre del jueves).
> 
> No creo que nunca las vaya a ver en un 2x, pero si creo que pueden mejorar en ingresos cuando la 5G tome más forma y el precio ahora que Trump se va debería dejar de bajar.
> 
> ...


----------



## gordinflas (13 Ene 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> Por si os interesa: Llame a degiro, no saben mucho, solo que pasan por morgan stanley y que morgan stanley (americana) ha suspendido el trade, no se puede comprar ni vender... si las tienes en cartera... a esperar (supongo que a ver que dice biden).
> 
> en una noticia de reuters he leido que JPMorgan va a hacer esto :
> 
> ...



Lo raro es que tampoco se puedan comprar en Hong Kong... ¿Seguro que si les pides que te activen el ticker 941 no lo van a hacer? A mi me lo hicieron con un par de japonesas hace unos meses, no sé si podría colar...


----------



## aserejee (13 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Lo raro es que tampoco se puedan comprar en Hong Kong... ¿Seguro que si les pides que te activen el ticker 941 no lo van a hacer? A mi me lo hicieron con un par de japonesas hace unos meses, no sé si podría colar...



Es que ya las tengo compradas (no muchas por suerte, 500), ayer queria dejar puesta una segunda operacion de compra por si pegaba un bajon y acercarme al PRU de Goldgold, pero al intentarlo no se podia hacer trade con ellas.

Al vivir en francia, mi degiro esta en frances (os traduzco lo que dice el interfaz de degiro, ya que le puedo darle al boton de comprar desde el portafolio), pero al validar la operacion dice :

Compra: (este instrumento no esta disponible a la negociacion. Puede ser debido a razones reglamentarias, al perfil de la cuenta o una decision interna):




Y si intento una venta:

"La cantidad maxima de ordenes en curso autorizada en este instrumento es cero. Por favor suprima algunas ordenes sobre este instrumento con el fin de poder enviar una orden suplementaria":




Si esto dura mucho no se si intentar transferir las acciones a otro banco (tendre que ponerme a ver si por ejemplo ing utiliza tambien los servicios de los americanos y esta congelada o no)

Pero en fin, la chica que me atendio en degiro me dijo que ya no se podian comprar o vender (negociacion suspendida), sin importar la plaza donde esten (porque morgan stanley lo ha tenido que hacer asi y no saben mas, ni lo que pasara despues). 

En bolsa se aprende a las malas


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

tambien puede ser esto una leccion de que gastar un poco mas en IB puede ser recompensado con la amplitud de mercados y no tener estos problemas


----------



## aserejee (13 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> tambien puede ser esto una leccion de que gastar un poco mas en IB puede ser recompensado con la amplitud de mercados y no tener estos problemas



No te digo que no.... esta claro que no estoy dando saltos de alegria que degiro (holandesa), dependa de america...

El tema es que IB es americana, y no se como les afecta a sus filiales europeas la movida esta.

La verdad es que si alguien me puede decir si podeis tradear con ella aun en IB... me vendria bien y me lo pienso mas en serio (a finales de este anyo espero estar en esos 100K€ de acciones).


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

En IB tienes todas estas chinas en el mercado de HK, asi que compras alli y no hay problema


----------



## Halfredico (13 Ene 2021)

Empresaza con unas posibilldades bestiales. No está en Degiro para variar.


----------



## MagicTaly (13 Ene 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Empresaza con unas posibilldades bestiales. No está en Degiro para variar.



Ya les he llamado para que la metan. Dice que en una semana debería de estar disponible...


----------



## Ai1b2 (13 Ene 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Empresaza con unas posibilldades bestiales. No está en Degiro para variar.



En frankfurt esta como "CNE100001SV1"


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

ojo con entrar en sitios con poquisima liquidez, que luego vienen los disgustos


----------



## gordinflas (13 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> ojo con entrar en sitios con poquisima liquidez, que luego vienen los disgustos



Tampoco es como si estas small caps (por capitalización, ya me entendéis; BUCD en realidad es grande y solo es small cap porque cotiza a precio de superquiebra) vengan con muchísimo volumen en su mercado de origen...


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

si, pero en esas no te queda mas remedio. Si en otras se puede elegir mercado, ya sabes tirar por uno que mueva un volumen decente (esto es una regla gordiana ademas, que lo se yo jajajaja)


----------



## gordinflas (13 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> si, pero en esas no te queda mas remedio. Si en otras se puede elegir mercado, ya sabes tirar por uno que mueva un volumen decente (esto es una regla gordiana ademas, que lo se yo jajajaja)



Regla que me paso por los cojones cada vez que compro un GDR ruso en Londres 

Las cosas a las que me obliga el cutrismo de Degiro (y eso que en realidad es de los brokers buenos)...


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

Bueno BABA ya es accionista mayoritario de XPENG, y a saber si de alguna mas


----------



## aserejee (13 Ene 2021)

Hombre... Se suma se suma.. 
Ya está en xpeng, ahora se mete en una venture en la que tendrá el 18%.. Y el tema ya se rumeaba hace un tiempo
Eso sí, hoy sube bien, pero no mejor que la semana pasada,... y después lo perdio...


----------



## aserejee (13 Ene 2021)

Lo que han detallado hoy: Alibaba launches electric car in tie-up with SAIC
Un sedán rápidamente y un deportivo en 2022.

De finales de noviembre:
TechCrunch ahora forma parte de Verizon Media

Otra cosa es que el mercado sea distinto entre la dos marcas y así alibaba abarcara más segmentos (como NIO dice ahora que no compite con Tesla... ) 

Tb dentro, en la mitad del lateral donde está moviéndose.


----------



## Bobesponjista (13 Ene 2021)

Coches eléctricos, una americana que aún no está a precios de locura es Fisker, californiana. Anda en 15 16 dólares y estiman subirá a 30 no tardando, ya llegó hace poco a 20


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Ene 2021)

Yo.estoy rezando porque bajen BABA a 200 para completar carga


----------



## ccc (13 Ene 2021)

Bueno al final he descartado Huadian Power por su deuda y tb China Railway por su "rentabilidad". De esta ultima os pongo un poco de informacion general (copio && pasteo, porque no encuento mucha informacion en foros que hablen de ella con los ultimos contratos gordisimos ganados en los ultimos anyos):


_China Railway Group Limited, together with its subsidiaries, operates as an integrated construction company in the People’s Republic of China, Hong Kong, and Macau. Its Infrastructure Construction segment constructs railways, highways, bridges, tunnels, metropolitan railways, buildings, irrigation works, hydroelectricity projects, ports, docks, airports, and other municipal works. The company’s Survey, Design and Consulting Services segment provides survey, design, consulting, research and development, feasibility study, and compliance certification services to infrastructure construction projects. Its Engineering Equipment and Component Manufacturing segment designs, researches and develops, manufactures, and sells turnouts, bridge steel structures, and other railway related equipment, engineering machinery, and materials. The company’s Property Development segment develops, sells, and manages residential and commercial properties. Its Other Businesses segment is involved in mining, financial, service concession arrangements operation, merchandise trading, and other ancillary businesses. China Railway Group Limited was founded in 1950 and is based in Beijing, China._

A ver la empresa debe ser conocida por vosotros ya que estais metidos en el mercado asiatico:

- Entre las 10 principales empresas chinas (conglomerado enorme, con muchas hijas). Mas de 200.000 empleados (en una web he leido 12,000.000 )
- Mayoritariamente estatal.
- Infraestructuras ferroviales y todo lo relacionado en gran medida (mercado asiatico).

Datos economicos:

- PER: 5
- Tiene deuda, pero "despreciable" respecto a sus numeros.
- Poco Dividendo en comparacion al mercado chino en global (3%).
- Muy poca variacion en los ultimos meses (+/- 10%).
- A la baja desde 2018: La ultima bajada se produjo con el corona.

La tengo apuntada por si el precio se pone algo mas atractivo, pero poco mas. 

Ahora a seguir buscando 

Una pregunta a todos, por que creeis que el mercado chino esta bajo? (si creeis que esta bajo, claro ):

- USA esta siendo sobre-estimulada por la FED, pero en EU estamos por las nubes, y tampoco veo medidas tan globales.
- Biden ha salido elegido presidente, por tanto, CN deberia temer menos sanciones de los USA y la globalizacion deberia seguir su curso. No?

Me puede replicar alguien la posibilidad del siguiente escenario:

1) Estalla el COVID en CN: El dinero fluye a mercados mas seguros
2) Estalla el COVID en occidente: La gente coge miedo por lo que mas dinero vuelve a casa.
3) En occidente se mantienen dichas posiciones (euforia, la fed esta siempre ahi, pocas posibilidades de inversion, burbujas a casparro). Ademas la relacion USA-CN esta cada vez peor.

Y entonces:

4) Llega Biden -> Nos olvidamos de las sanciones poco a poco.
5) El CORONA esta bajo control, la bolsa esta super-inflada -> La FED comienza a quitar estimulos --> El dinero empieza a fluir a mercados mas interesantes. 
6) Se empieza a notar que las empresas no tienen rentabilidad a MP (devolucion de creditos y austeridad de la poblacion) --> El dinero sigue fluyendo a mercados mas interesantes.
7) El dinero vuelve a CN en un plazo de 2 anyos (mercado con beneficios constantes que apenas ha sufrido la crisis).

Lo digo por MOMO y otras que se han mencionado aqui.


----------



## eldelavespa (13 Ene 2021)

Encontré una empresa buscando en un screener, se llama "ossen innovation" , es China, cotiza en el nasdaq ticker OSN Ossen Innovation Corporation
Hacen diferentes cosas referentes a puentes. Para que le echéis un ojo si no la conocíais. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (13 Ene 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Una pregunta a todos, por que creeis que el mercado chino esta bajo?



Es una pregunta un poco trampa... En realidad China también tiene cosas que están disparadísimas (Nio o Tencent, por ejemplo). Lo que creo que está pasando es lo que durante las crisis los países emergentes estadísticamente no lo hacen tan bien como el resto y que ahora estamos viendo ese patrón. Lo que pasa con China es que cotizan muchísimas más empresas que en el resto de mercados emergentes y por eso encontramos más cosas, pero si nos fijamos en el resto de emergentes Europa del Este y los demás pozos de mierda ex-soviéticos están bastante más baratos que China.

Lo que está bajo de verdad sin ningún motivo es un trozo bastante significativo del mercado (infraestructuras, construcción, telecos, bancos, tabaco, combustibles fósiles, armamento) y eso sí que no te sabría decir por qué. El único sector de la lista que está enfermo de verdad es el bancario y aún así cotiza a precios DEMASIADO bajos. Algunos sectores podrías decir que es porque son cíclicos y ahora llega la parte mala del ciclo... pasa que para poder hablar de la "parte mala del ciclo" tendríamos que haber visto una parte buena y la realidad es que muchos de estos sectores llevan más de 10 años laterales-bajistas. Otros sectores son defensivos (tabaco y armas sobretodo) y cotizan a precios de mierda igual.


----------



## BABY (13 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Es una pregunta un poco trampa... En realidad China también tiene cosas que están disparadísimas (Nio o Tencent, por ejemplo). Lo que creo que está pasando es lo que durante las crisis los países emergentes estadísticamente no lo hacen tan bien como el resto y que ahora estamos viendo ese patrón. Lo que pasa con China es que cotizan muchísimas más empresas que en el resto de mercados emergentes y por eso encontramos más cosas, pero si nos fijamos en el resto de emergentes Europa del Este y los demás pozos de mierda ex-soviéticos están bastante más baratos que China.
> 
> Lo que está bajo de verdad sin ningún motivo es un trozo bastante significativo del mercado (infraestructuras, construcción, telecos, bancos, tabaco, combustibles fósiles, armamento) y eso sí que no te sabría decir por qué. El único sector de la lista que está enfermo de verdad es el bancario y aún así cotiza a precios DEMASIADO bajos. Algunos sectores podrías decir que es porque son cíclicos y ahora llega la parte mala del ciclo... pasa que para poder hablar de la "parte mala del ciclo" tendríamos que haber visto una parte buena y la realidad es que muchos de estos sectores llevan más de 10 años laterales-bajistas. Otros sectores son defensivos (tabaco y armas sobretodo) y cotizan a precios de mierda igual.



Tabaco, combustibles fósiles y armas son sectores odiados en los cuales muchos fondos e inversores institucionales no entran por razones de imagen, sostenibilidad, corrección politica, como queráis llamarlo. La banca sufre por los tipos de interés bajos, la regulación que le obliga a provisiones cada vez más exigentes, el cambio tecnologico, cierre de oficinas..... A las telecos las han jodido bien con la regulación que ha dado alas a las low cost, que se aprovechan de las infraestructuras sin haberse gastado un euro. Sobre las infraestructuras y constructoras, no sabría decir, imagino que el mercado puede anticipar austeridad en 4-5 años y el foco de las inversiones está centrado en las energias renovables y la “transición digital”.

Pero vamos, que yo lo veo como una oportunidad para entrar, sobre todo porque en esos sectores se pagan buenos dividendos (por eso, porque las empresas cotizan a buenos precios y siguen ganando dinero).


----------



## Covid-8M (14 Ene 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> en su pagina dice que van a comunicar una adquisicion o fusion
> Announcements & Circulars
> en el primer pdf:
> At the request of China Machinery Engineering Corporation* (the “Company”), trading in its shares on The Stock Exchange of Hong Kong Limited has been halted with effect from 9:00 a.m. on January 8, 2021, pending the release of an announcement pursuant to The Codes on Takeovers and Mergers which constitute inside information of the Company.



The Offer price is HK$3.70/share, a 45.10% premium to last close, and a 118.93% premium to the average closing price over the previous 30 trading days

Smartkarma, the Independent Investment Research Network


----------



## aserejee (14 Ene 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> The Offer price is HK$3.70/share, a 45.10% premium to last close, and a 118.93% premium to the average closing price over the previous 30 trading days
> 
> Smartkarma, the Independent Investment Research Network



Tb se han sacado un profit warning en su página (-45% este año). 

Enhorabuena a los que la comprasteis.


----------



## gordinflas (14 Ene 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Ya les he llamado para que la metan. Dice que en una semana debería de estar disponible...



Yo acabo de enviar un correo para que me activen Time Interconnect (cortesía de @GOLDGOD , ya habló de ella en este hilo hace unos meses) y otra empresa que de momento no puedo hablar de ella porque es muy pequeña y arriba/abajo quiere entrar (y ya sabéis que el tío tiene muchísimas restricciones para comprar y vender acciones).

Que cutre es Degiro... Y eso que se supone que es de los brokers "buenos"


----------



## Malus (14 Ene 2021)

Time interconnect ya la tienes. Al menos yo que uso Degiro la tuve en cartera hasta mediados de diciembre y no la tuve que pedir. Y la sigo viendo en mis favoritos de seguimiento.
En cuanto a Cmec, los que la llevais, que teneis pensado hacer. Yo iba a vender pero veo que la tienen en los 3,5 y la oferta es por 3,7.


----------



## Malus (14 Ene 2021)

Si ya la bolsa española no era muy atractiva...


*Impuesto de Transacciones Financieras España*
Estimado inversor.

Tenga en cuenta que España ha implantado un impuesto sobre las transacciones financieras.


Dicha ley entra en vigor el día 16 de enero de 2021, como resultado de ello todas las adquisiciones de los instrumentos elegibles realizadas a partir del 16 de enero de 2021 estarán sujetas a dicho impuesto.

Esto significa que todas las operaciones ejecutadas a partir del 14 de enero de 2021 estarán gravadas. Puede encontrar información más detallada sobre el impuesto sobre las transacciones financieras a continuación:
*
¿Quién es el sujeto pasivo del Impuesto sobre las transacciones financieras?*
El contribuyente es el adquiriente del instrumento financiero, mientras que DEGIRO es el sujeto pasivo y retiene y paga de forma automática el impuesto de transacciones financieras.
*
¿Qué instrumentos financieros están sujetos al impuesto sobre las transacciones financieras?*
El impuesto sobre las transacciones financieras se aplica a acciones o instrumentos financieros similares emitidos por compañías españolas las cuáles su capitalización bursátil sea igual o mayor a los 1.000 millones de EUR a fecha de 1 de diciembre del año anterior y ciertos instrumentos los cuales representan dichas acciones. Asimismo, el instrumento ha de estar admitido en un mercado regulado español, europeo o extranjero. Para consultar el listado completo de las compañías sujetas a este impuesto en el año 2021 puede consultar el siguiente enlace.
*
¿Qué transacciones están sujetas al impuesto sobre las transacciones financieras?*
El hecho imponible es la adquisición del instrumento financiero o la adquisición resultado de la asignación o ejecución de una posición en derivados. Esto significa, por ejemplo, que la adquisición de una opción call no está sujeta al impuesto sobre las transacciones financieras, no obstante, la adquisición de la acción subyacente mediante la ejecución de dicha opción sí que está sujeta al impuesto sobre las transacciones financieras.
*
¿Cuál es la base imponible y el tipo impositivo del impuesto sobre las transacciones financieras?*
El tipo impositivo es del 0,2% (en 2021) y se calcula sobre la base del valor de la transacción, donde las transacciones en el mismo día (intradía) por instrumento financiero se ven compensadas.

En DEGIRO compensamos las operaciones intradía a final del día. Esto quiere decir que, durante el día las transacciones se verán sujetas al impuesto mencionado anteriormente y el potencial (parcial) reembolso se realizará una vez que el mercado de referencia esté cerrado.

Si desea contactarnos en relación a la aplicación del impuesto, por favor utilice el número de *referencia (2610/200)* en el asunto de su email.

Saludos cordiales,

DEGIRO


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Ene 2021)

Malus dijo:


> Si ya la bolsa española no era muy atractiva...
> 
> 
> *Impuesto de Transacciones Financieras España*
> ...




Ejjjjj que lojjj ricojkj y ejjjpeculadores se benefician del trabajo de la gente humilde! Sólo los millonarios invierten en bolsa así que deben pagar porque no les supone nada!!!


Y así amigos, de atraco en atraco hasta la quiebra final


----------



## gordinflas (14 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ejjjjj que lojjj ricojkj y ejjjpeculadores se benefician del trabajo de la gente humilde! Sólo los millonarios invierten en bolsa así que deben pagar porque no les supone nada!!!
> 
> 
> Y así amigos, de atraco en atraco hasta la quiebra final



Los ricos huyen del país o meten la pasta en paraísos fiscales, la clase media nos volvemos los "nuevos ricos" a los ojos del Gobierno y nos acribillan a impuestos hasta volvernos pobres y a los pobres los mantienen con todo tipo de subvenciones (sumado a los impuestos draconianos a la clase media) para que nunca tengan incentivos reales para salir de pobres. 

¿Qué podría salir mal? Y lo mejor es que como la población es analfabeta financiera se cree que esto es bueno.


----------



## Polidamante (14 Ene 2021)

¿Cómo ves FinVolution (FINV)?

Parece un poco del mismo corte que Qiwi, pero en el mercado chino, cotizando a un PER muy bajo.


----------



## Halfredico (14 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Los ricos huyen del país o meten la pasta en paraísos fiscales, la clase media nos volvemos los "nuevos ricos" a los ojos del Gobierno y nos acribillan a impuestos hasta volvernos pobres y a los pobres los mantienen con todo tipo de subvenciones (sumado a los impuestos draconianos a la clase media) para que nunca tengan incentivos reales para salir de pobres.
> 
> ¿Qué podría salir mal? Y lo mejor es que como la población es analfabeta financiera se cree que esto es bueno.




"El éxito de la igualdad entendida al modo socialista consiste en negar al pobre la posibilidad de «hacer más que otro», arrebatándole sus talentos, que son fuerza activa y creadora, y sustituyéndolos por una buena dosis de resentimiento, que es fuerza pasiva y destructora. Para estimular el resentimiento, el socialismo se pone a fabricar pobres como un descosido; y, una vez fabricados, los mantiene en un estado de «pobreza controlada», como los bodegueros mantienen los vinos a una temperatura uniforme, mediante un subsidio o limosnilla que se recauda quitándole el dinero a quienes antes no eran pobres (pero que, tras el despojo, quedan reducidos a igual pobreza). El mal de muchos se erige entonces en consuelo de resentidos; y las primeras remesas de pobres fabricadas por el socialismo, en lugar de revolverse contra el causante de su mal, se consuelan al comprobar que ese mismo mal se extiende cual gangrena voraz a quienes hasta entonces no lo habían padecido. Y así, ya nadie se preocupa de «hacer más que otro», sino tan sólo de que el causante de su mal -a quien ya consideran su redentor- siga fabricando pobres sin descanso, en pos de la utopía socialista, que consiste en universalizar la pobreza."

El folloncico Chávez


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Ene 2021)

Polidamante dijo:


> ¿Cómo ves FinVolution (FINV)?
> 
> Parece un poco del mismo corte que Qiwi, pero en el mercado chino, cotizando a un PER muy bajo.



Vamos TODOS cargados de FINV. Creo que eso responde a tu pregunta


----------



## MagicTaly (14 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Yo acabo de enviar un correo para que me activen Time Interconnect (cortesía de @GOLDGOD , ya habló de ella en este hilo hace unos meses) y otra empresa que de momento no puedo hablar de ella porque es muy pequeña y arriba/abajo quiere entrar (y ya sabéis que el tío tiene muchísimas restricciones para comprar y vender acciones).
> 
> Que cutre es Degiro... Y eso que se supone que es de los brokers "buenos"





Malus dijo:


> Time interconnect ya la tienes. Al menos yo que uso Degiro la tuve en cartera hasta mediados de diciembre y no la tuve que pedir. Y la sigo viendo en mis favoritos de seguimiento.
> En cuanto a Cmec, los que la llevais, que teneis pensado hacer. Yo iba a vender pero veo que la tienen en los 3,5 y la oferta es por 3,7.




Seep, está en DEGIRO. Yo la llevo desde hace bastante. Repartió Divis hace poco. Muy buena y creciendo (a 0.32 la llevamos)


----------



## MagicTaly (14 Ene 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Vamos TODOS cargados de FINV. Creo que eso responde a tu pregunta



Estoy de acuerdo, Ya le hubiese podido meter más leña!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ccc (15 Ene 2021)

Gracias por tu respuesta; debido a mi ignorancia en estos temas puedes responderme a estos temas

1) Baba se puede comprar a en US y recibe el ADR); sin embargo, China Mobile se compra en la bolsa en HK y otras que se mencionan en CN. Yo pensaba que cuando compras las acciones diectamente en su mercado no las compras a traves de VIEs.

2) BAIC y otras reciben el calificativo: -H- ; me puede decir alguien, que conyo es? 

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## gordinflas (15 Ene 2021)

Me ha entrado Time Interconnect hoy a 0,36HKD.

Mongolian se ha disparado otra vez.

La vida es buena.


----------



## Covid-8M (15 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Me ha entrado Time Interconnect hoy a 0,36HKD.
> 
> Mongolian se ha disparado otra vez.
> 
> La vida es buena.



Este hilo es oro puro. Por fin mi cartera crece. Espero acertar tambien con el momento de salida


----------



## gordinflas (15 Ene 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta; debido a mi ignorancia en estos temas puedes responderme a estos temas
> 
> 1) Baba se puede comprar a en US y recibe el ADR); sin embargo, China Mobile se compra en la bolsa en HK y otras que se mencionan en CN. Yo pensaba que cuando compras las acciones diectamente en su mercado no las compras a traves de VIEs.
> 
> ...



Sobre la segunda pregunta... Las acciones "A" son las acciones de las empresas chinas que cotizan en la bolsa de Shanghai y que solo pueden comprar / vender los ciudadanos chinos. Las acciones "H" son las acciones de las empresas chinas que cotizan en Hong Kong y que las pueden comprar / vender todo el mundo MENOS los ciudadanos chinos.

En teoria los dos tipos de acciones son lo mismo, lo único que cambia es el sitio donde cotizan. A la práctica... creo que @502 Bad Gatowey ya ha dejado claro que invertir en China no es precisamente lo más seguro a nivel jurídico.


----------



## BABY (15 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Me ha entrado Time Interconnect hoy a 0,36HKD.
> 
> Mongolian se ha disparado otra vez.
> 
> La vida es buena.



Yo es que creo que ya lo he dicho alguna vez. Algunos de los de aquí, podrían vivir de esto, no sin despeinarse, pero bastante bien. En el momento que se alcance un capital, no se, de 200 o 300k y lo pongáis a trabajar como aquí sabéis, se puede tener a medio/largo plazo un medio de vida.


----------



## Elena Sainz (15 Ene 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Yo es que creo que ya lo he dicho alguna vez. Algunos de los de aquí, podrían vivir de esto, no sin despeinarse, pero bastante bien. En el momento que se alcance un capital, no se, de 200 o 300k y lo pongáis a trabajar como aquí sabéis, se puede tener a medio/largo plazo un medio de vida.



Me da que estas apuestas de alto riesgo en "minas en las chimbambas y chinas raras"  no se hacen con 200 ni 300K, sino con una fracción del capital que no les importa ver en alto riesgo o incluso perder.

Un capital de 200-300k en cambio, (si es todo tu ahorro líquido) estos mismos mozos, creo, se lo meterían a empresas de corte mas conservador y dividendos sostenibles y crecientes y radicadas en países con cierta seguridad jurídica. Las llamadas SWAN, _Sleep Well at Night._

Dedicando, pongamos, un 5- 10% del ahorro a divertirse buscando potenciales _multibaggers _por el mundo_. _


----------



## Elena Sainz (15 Ene 2021)

Mongolian supone un 10% de su cartera de MP, pero no sabemos qué % del patrimonio o de los ahorros de gordinflas supone esa cartera.

Como persona prudente que es, imaginamos que su cartera "kamikaze pero no tanto" supone un % *prudente* de sus ahorros totales.

Me pongo yo de ejemplo ilustrativo: estoy invertida al 90% (mi cartera supone el 90% de mis ahorros totales) pero esa cartera está compuesta de empresas que considero "conservadoras" (y algún muerto, y algún pufo, vale)


----------



## BABY (15 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Me da que estas apuestas de alto riesgo en "minas en las chimbambas y chinas raras"  no se hacen con 200 ni 300K, sino con una fracción del capital que no les importa ver en alto riesgo o incluso perder.
> 
> Un capital de 200-300k en cambio, (si es todo tu ahorro líquido) estos mismos mozos, creo, se lo meterían a empresas de corte mas conservador y dividendos sostenibles y crecientes. Las llamadas SWAN, _Sleep Well at Night._
> 
> Dedicando, pongamos, un 5- 10% del ahorro a divertirse buscando potenciales _multibaggers _por el mundo_. _



Discrepo!. En el caso de @gordinflas la cartera para estas cosas empezó con un capital de 30000€ (luego tiene una cartera a largo plazo para dormir bien por las noches). Imagina que multiplica x3 la cartera, lo cual es bastante factible a día de hoy y que sigue estudiando empresas (que es la clave, esto lleva mucho trabajo detrás). El factor psicológico es fundamental, pero es que cuando uno mismo es el que estudia las empresas, conoce los fundamentales, tiene los porcentajes bien repartidos, pues también está mucho más seguro. Y si las ganancias de la cartera arriesgada las vas apartando a empresas conservadoras, el objetivo se acerca. Si ya tienes un trabajo de media jornada o así para más tranquilidad, las cuentas salen.


----------



## Elena Sainz (15 Ene 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Discrepo!. En el caso de @gordinflas la cartera para estas cosas empezó con un capital de 30000€ (luego tiene una cartera a largo plazo para dormir bien por las noches). Imagina que multiplica x3 la cartera, lo cual es bastante factible a día de hoy y que sigue estudiando empresas (que es la clave, esto lleva mucho trabajo detrás). El factor psicológico es fundamental, pero es que cuando uno mismo es el que estudia las empresas, conoce los fundamentales, tiene los porcentajes bien repartidos, pues también está mucho más seguro. Y *si las ganancias de la cartera arriesgada las vas apartando a empresas conservadoras*, el objetivo se acerca. Si ya tienes un trabajo de media jornada o así para más tranquilidad, las cuentas salen.



Me lo estás diciendo tú, que ni de coña el plan es tener todo el capital en empresas de alto riesgo.


----------



## BABY (15 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Me lo estás diciendo tú, que ni de coña el plan es tener todo el capital en empresas de alto riesgo.



Sin saber a cuánto asciende la cartera a largo plazo, los 30000 de la cartera de riesgo van a empresas con potencialidad de x5 (unas serán x10, otras x1.5 y en otras se perderá todo). Si la cartera va alcanzando un volumen alto se puede pasar a la otra cartera (que a lo mejor es más pequeña, no lo sé). A donde voy es que cuando ya tienes el conocimiento de analizar las empresas por ti mismo, la inversión alcanza otro nivel, parecido al de un gestor de fondos. Los que no sabemos tanto, pues lo hacemos con todos los márgenes de seguridad habidos y por haber, diversificando temporal y geográficamente....como tú dices, vamos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Ene 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Mongolian supone un 10% de su cartera de MP, pero no sabemos qué % del patrimonio o de los ahorros de gordinflas supone esa cartera.
> 
> Como persona prudente que es, imaginamos que su cartera "kamikaze pero no tanto" supone un % *prudente* de sus ahorros totales.
> 
> Me pongo yo de ejemplo ilustrativo: estoy invertida al 90% (mi cartera supone el 90% de mis ahorros totales) pero esa cartera está compuesta de empresas que considero "conservadoras" (y algún muerto, y algún pufo, vale)





Hmmm no se que decirte.

Es decir, SI, obviamente si tuvieramos una cartera tan grande como para vivir unicamente de ello, esta claro que el perfil de la cartera cambiaria. Pero por ejemplo de cara a buscar dividendos, yo no creo que me fuera a por bluechips que me den un 2/3% de mierda al ano, cuando tienes BATS dandote un 7/8% de divi creciente, o puedes meter en cosas rusas o chinas relativamente estables con divis muy grandes.

Es decir que teniendo claro que la cartera seria mucho mas conservadora, quizas seria mas arriesgada de lo que tu imaginas o supones. Al menos la mia. Y se que esa transicion se tendra que dar en algun momento. Pero no es AHORA el tiempo para pensar en ello. Ahora es el momento de multiplicar el capital ganado con tanto esfuerzo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Ene 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Sin saber a cuánto asciende la cartera a largo plazo, los 30000 de la cartera de riesgo van a empresas con potencialidad de x5 (unas serán x10, otras x1.5 y en otras se perderá todo). Si la cartera va alcanzando un volumen alto se puede pasar a la otra cartera (que a lo mejor es más pequeña, no lo sé). A donde voy es que cuando ya tienes el conocimiento de analizar las empresas por ti mismo, la inversión alcanza otro nivel, parecido al de un gestor de fondos. Los que no sabemos tanto, pues lo hacemos con todos los márgenes de seguridad habidos y por haber, diversificando temporal y geográficamente....como tú dices, vamos.




En cierto modo esto que dices yo es un poco lo que tengo en mente. Ayer comentaba con otros foreros que dada la volatilidad enorme del mercado y por tanto el riesgo, me estoy planteando cortar en breves (quizas para 4 o 5 empresas mas) el grifo de meter pasta nueva mia.

Teniendo tantas cosas con tantas subidas, mi idea es en algun punto en los proximos meses empezar a vender alguna de las que se pone a precios ridiculos, Y USAR ese dinero para invertir en otras empresas, en algunas, con mucho potencial, entrar de forma fuerte (pienso en Kistos o Triterras de lo que tengo, que entre con cantidades majas) y ya si en alguna de esas das el super pelotazo, pues cuando vendas a anos vista, coger una gran parte de ese dinero y meterlo a cash cows a darte buenos divis, y luego dejarte siempre un remanente de pasta para seguir dandole a las multibaggers. Pero claro, con la pasta YA ganada, por si algo sale mal.

Tambien hay que ser conscientes de que el mercado nos guiara y no al reves. Ahora el mercado nos esta permitiendo entrar en muchos chollos y con la volatilidad que hay nos deja tener muchas ganancias. Lo mismo en unos meses el mercado se hunde y es una oportunidad historica de comprar blus chips a precios de mierda. Pues si eso se da, eso haremos.

Cada vez tengo mas claro que no hay que ir en cotra del mercado, al reves, hay que saber analizar el tipo de mercado que tenemos en cada momento, y operar en base a eso.


----------



## gordinflas (15 Ene 2021)

Sobre gestiones de riesgo y tal. Mi perfil es muy conservador y muy rígido. Os lo puede decir @arriba/abajo , que somos como el día y la noche en ese sentido (y en carácter / personalidad, pero eso es otro tema). Llevaba bastantes años metido en el mundillo de la inversión largoplacista dividendera y si no fuera porque se alinearon los astros esta cartera no existiría. Coincidió que me oparon BME (que era la posición más grande de mi cartera de largo plazo con diferencia) con la debacle del Covid. Metí casi todo el dinero de BME en Degiro y así empezó todo.

En realidad miras las empresas que tengo compradas y cumplen los mismos puntos que en mi cartera de largo. Buenos precios de entrada, dividendos o recompras estables, directiva alineada con el accionista, fundamentales sólidos, que no amplíen capital... Lo único que cambia es que algunas de las normas que me pongo a largo (nada de empresas pequeñas, países jurídicamente seguros, sectores defensivos) no aplican aquí.

Mongolian es una excepción, tanto en el porcentaje que ocupaba en la cartera (y que ocupa ahora mismo, debe ser como 1/3 de todo lo que llevo) como por no repartir dividendo. Si no fuera porque estaba baratísima (PER 0'5 y P/BV 0,05) y porque está vigiladísima por el tema del concurso de acreedores y la reestructuración de su deuda jamás habría entrado.

Yo con lo que llevo sí que puedo dormir por las noches... y seguramente también podría aunque fueran lo único que llevo (que no lo son, sigo teniendo una cartera largoplacista dividendera). Me he estudiado suficiente las empresas como para creer que muchas son mucho más seguras que otras blue chips que ciertos personajillos del foro recomendaban a largo plazo (ejem Feministo ejem IAG ejem). Otras no lo son tanto, pero la rentabilidad / riesgo creo que está demasiado a mi favor como para preocuparme por la volatilidad.


----------



## BABY (15 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sobre gestiones de riesgo y tal. Mi perfil es muy conservador y muy rígido. Os lo puede decir @arriba/abajo , que somos como el día y la noche en ese sentido (y en carácter / personalidad, pero eso es otro tema). Llevaba bastantes años metido en el mundillo de la inversión largoplacista dividendera y si no fuera porque se alinearon los astros esta cartera no existiría. Coincidió que me oparon BME (que era la posición más grande de mi cartera de largo plazo con diferencia) con la debacle del Covid. Metí casi todo el dinero de BME en Degiro y así empezó todo.
> 
> En realidad miras las empresas que tengo compradas y cumplen los mismos puntos que en mi cartera de largo. Buenos precios de entrada, dividendos o recompras estables, directiva alineada con el accionista, fundamentales sólidos, que no amplíen capital... Lo único que cambia es que algunas de las normas que me pongo a largo (nada de empresas pequeñas, países jurídicamente seguros, sectores defensivos) no aplican aquí.
> 
> ...



Pues entonces al final lo que has hecho es una cartera value con un margen de seguridad aceptable para dormir bien haciendo una selección de forma personal. Y lleva mucho trabajo detrás. No tanto estómago como podría pensarse, porque al conocer los fundamentales la incertidumbre es menor.

Y empresas de este tipo siempre va a haber, esté como esté el mercado, y un inversor pequeño tiene muchas ventajas, si las sabe ver/aprovechar. Lo único es que hay que echarle horas a analizar empresas, como hacen los gestores de fondos (este nivel de inversión requiere estudio) pero si te gusta y tienes esa capacidad, se parece mucho a un hobby. Con constancia, paciencia, talento y estudio se pueden conseguir muchas cosas (y tú tienes eso @gordinflas ). Y si hay encima una red de cerebros pensantes en internet que colabora, aporta nuevas ideas y apoya en los momentos de dudas, pues se hace más fácil.

A mi (que no tengo ni puta idea, pero estoy estudiando lo que me da el tiempo y la cabeza), esto de la inversión me está cambiando la forma que tenía de ver el mundo, viendo cómo funciona todo.


----------



## eldelavespa (15 Ene 2021)

Suponiendo que la cartera kamikace de Gordinflas se va multiplicando exponencialmente como lo está haciendo, vendiendo y comprando empresas con la misma dinámica que lleva haciendo este año, esos 30000 euros se pueden convertir en una bola enorme, sin meter un euro mes a mes, y no tardando mucho tiempo digamos, una década, el sueldo que se puede sacar solamente en dividendos puede ser muy muy goloso. Me encanta la forma de inversión de ésta cartera.

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MagicTaly (18 Ene 2021)

Esto da vértigo!!!! A precios de finales de 2017


----------



## gordinflas (18 Ene 2021)

Felicidades a los que lleváis Mongolian... otra vez jajajajajajaja

Quizá debería haber hecho el repaso de la cartera a finales de enero en vez de hacerlo después de Reyes


----------



## Mig29 (18 Ene 2021)

Mongolian intratable. A cuanto la veis de precio objetivo?
Y time interconnect también ha pegado una buena subida.
Mil gracias de nuevo @gordinflas , eres un As.


----------



## dividendista andaluz (18 Ene 2021)

Para quien no lo sepa, los precios del acero, el metal reciclado, y el mineral de hierro no paran de subir. 

India y Rusia estan limitando las exportaciones porque van a tener tanta demanda interna que no quieren que les falte, y China y EEUU van a invertir mucho en infraestructura para volver a poner las cosas en marcha.


El mineral necesita carbon para procesarse y los chinos estaran comprando a mongolian carbon para enterrar un pueblo.

Y globaltrans tambien esta metido de medio en la masa, moviendo el mineral, el acero, y el carbon con sus trenes.


El que quiera especular con targets en mongolian, que mire como progresa el del mineral de hierro, y cuando de la vuelta y deje de subir ya significa que la oferta ha alcanzado a la demanda y se calmaran las cosas un poco. Aunque si tienen muy buenas ventas y controlan la deuda a un nivel que deje a los acreedores contentos, puede que empiecen a repartir algo.

Y yo globaltrans no la venderia, si se devalua el rublo pues da menos dividendo, pero si aumentan las exportaciones a consecuencia, mueven mas, ganan mas, y aumentan el dividendo


----------



## Rexter (18 Ene 2021)

dividendista andaluz dijo:


> Para quien no lo sepa, los precios del acero, el metal reciclado, y el mineral de hierro no paran de subir.
> 
> India y Rusia estan limitando las exportaciones porque van a tener tanta demanda interna que no quieren que les falte, y China y EEUU van a invertir mucho en infraestructura para volver a poner las cosas en marcha.
> 
> ...



Suscribo todo lo que comentas, el mercado del acero y sus materias primas está movidito últimamente. Y China es, en gran medida, la causante de todo.

Y, como bien comentas, lo interesante es invertir en lo auxiliar al acero, no en el acero en si. Las acereras van a sufrir bastante este año, pues la subida de precios del acero es solo consecuencia de cuanto se han disparado las materias primas para su producción. Porque los márgenes no consiguen mejorarlos.

Y no solo las materias primas para la producción de acero. Y eso puede estar relacionado con este tema. Desconozco exactamente si al mineral de hierro le sucede esto pero sí tengo la certeza de que otros minerales en China están viendo dispararse sus precios debido a inspecciones medioambientales que está llevando a cabo el gobierno chino.

En algunas regiones, debido a esos controles medioambientales, no está permitida la extracción minera hasta que concluya todo. Los precios se espera que vuelvan a caer a partir de marzo-abril, cuando esto haya terminado y las plantas hayan realizado los cambios exigidos. 

Siendo China un gran productor de mena de hierro por ahí podrían ir los tiros. Otros minerales como la Bauxita o la Magnesita han visto disparados también sus precios en estos últimos meses, y no se debe a una sobredemanda sino a una infraoferta. Veremos si a partir de marzo-abril vuelve todo a su senda. 

Ya de las afirmaciones que se puede leer en algunos medios de que es necesario aumentar la capacidad de producción mundial de acero... Mejor ni hablo. Porque para mi hay una sobrecapacidad enorme con cierta infracapacidad en algunas regiones como África, pero ahí los árabes están entrando fuertes.

Da gusto ver que en este foro hay más gente metida, o al menos interesada, en el sector siderúrgico.


----------



## SargentoHighway (18 Ene 2021)

dividendista andaluz dijo:


> Para quien no lo sepa, los precios del acero, el metal reciclado, y el mineral de hierro no paran de subir.
> 
> India y Rusia estan limitando las exportaciones porque van a tener tanta demanda interna que no quieren que les falte, y China y EEUU van a invertir mucho en infraestructura para volver a poner las cosas en marcha.
> 
> ...



Lo que comentas puede ser una estrategia certera para una empresa "normal" del sector. Pero Mongolian es que venía de una situación de infravaloración absoluta. Aunque los precios de acero/hierro se estanquen/bajen desde hoy llegará un momento a largo plazo en el que la valoración de Mongolian se iguale con sus peers de mercado.


----------



## gordinflas (18 Ene 2021)

A todo esto que estáis diciendo hay que sumarle el tema de que dentro de poco acabarán la línea de tren para poder llevar el carbón hasta China (de momento lo hacían con camiones por la carretera). También hay que sumarle que China ya no importa carbón de Australia...

Sinceramente no sé a que precio la empezaría a vender. De momento voy a aguantar y si llega a 3,5HKD voy a empezar a pensar en qué hacer. También tengo que pensar en el HOSTIÓN que me meterá Hacienda cuando las venda, que en mi caso no llevo poco precisamente. En mi caso particular tengo un familiar que me hace la declaración de la renta y ya me ha avisado que este año me va a tocar pagar bastante (como si no lo supiera viendo el rendimiento de la cartera )


----------



## aserejee (18 Ene 2021)

Sobretodo para gordinflas (que estas dentro de EHANG)

La han preseleccionado para realizar tests de vuelo en francia 
Paris to launch 'air taxi' trials in June 2021 | Traffic Technology Today

Objetivo : servicio operacional para las olimpiadas con las empresas que elijan.

La primera empresa que va a realizar tests en francia es volocopter (ya estaba preseleccionada de antes, es alemana, geely tiene un 10%)

Estoy fuera de ambas (ehang, geely), las veo carisimas, pero geely me esta llamando, estan en todas partes. (volvo, EVs, VTOLs)... Me falta que alguno aqui me diga que esta barata


----------



## gordinflas (18 Ene 2021)

De hecho no estoy en EH... Quizá @eDreamer o @arriba/abajo . Yo también la veo carísima jajajajajajaja


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Ene 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> Sobretodo para gordinflas (que estas dentro de EHANG)
> 
> La han preseleccionado para realizar tests de vuelo en francia
> Paris to launch 'air taxi' trials in June 2021 | Traffic Technology Today
> ...




Parece mentira que con el tiempo que llevas por aqui creas que Gordi pueda llevar EH .
Yo si he surfeado con ella un par de veces . No es una accion apta para cardiacos ., demasiadas emociones fuertes .
Estoy observando que desde un tiempo aca le esta ayudando al pompeo cosa mala el continuo marketing y salida en medios , de momento parece que dada su poca autonomia y poca capacidad de peso es poco mas que una curiosidad o una atraccion de feria . Y como algun dia uno se ostie la cotizacion ira de la mano . Veremos en unos años por donde van todas estas acciones que mencionamos en estos hilos , creo que mas de una nos dara una sorpresa .


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Parece mentira que con el tiempo que llevas por aqui creas que Gordi pueda llevar EH .
> Yo si he surfeado con ella un par de veces . No es una accion apta para cardiacos ., demasiadas emociones fuertes .
> Estoy observando que desde un tiempo aca le esta ayudando al pompeo cosa mala el continuo marketing y salida en medios , de momento parece que dada su poca autonomia y poca capacidad de peso es poco mas que una curiosidad o una atraccion de feria . Y como algun dia uno se ostie la cotizacion ira de la mano . Veremos en unos años por donde van todas estas acciones que mencionamos en estos hilos , creo que mas de una nos dara una sorpresa .




Hombre baja autonomía...esto no es un helicóptero para llevarte de Madrid a jerez. Tiene un modelo nuevo que van a sacar ahora que se va a los 100 kms de autonomía.

Y que llevan poco peso, joder si entran un par de paisanos dentro, que quieres que transporten, un tanque?

Potencial? Pues se usa YA para turismo, se usa YA contra incendios (veis el vídeo e igual flipas), se usa YA para transplante de órganos, se está mirando para transporte punto a punto como si fuera un helicóptero. Y si eso se da, entre que no hay piloto y es eléctrico, imaginate el potencial de crecimiento que tiene.

Yo creo que ya es una realidad en muchos sectores y que el potencial es infinito. No se si os dais cuenta que apenas hay empresas que estén por delante de EH. Que no se venderán en 10 años tantos de estos como coches, pues claro no te jode, pero mira cuantas empresas hacen coches y mira cuantas te hacen un aparato de estos. Y luego que apenas vale 2 mil millones de euros. Esta hinchada pero a mí? Pues visto lo visto en el mercado, no me parece para tanto.

Y el tito arriba ya os dice que se viene que entre en ARK SPACE y ahí sí que vais a flipar con lo que se puede mover la acción.

Ejjj que está cara? Ya. No todo en la vida es value. Es la empresa una opción value? Claramente no. Hay más formas de invertir en este mundo que el value? Pues bastantes más. Hay formas además del value que den beneficios en los últimos años? Pues sin duda, es más precisamente el value en los últimos 15 años ha dado menos beneficio de media que otras formas de inversión.

Tiene EH tecnología propia? Sin duda
Hay muchas empresas en su sector? no
Tiene el sector potencial? todo el del mundo
Esta EH muy endeudada y tiene cuentas de mierda? No

A partir de ahí que cada uno decida pero es como si alguien trae una empresa a PER 2 y vengo yo a decir, ejjjj que no crece. Ya chato. Pero esta a PER 2. Pues esto lo mismo, aunque de otra manera.


----------



## eldelavespa (18 Ene 2021)

¿ de verdad precio objetivo 10 dolares de Hongkong?, me quedé fuera de Mongolian x falta de liquidez y se me fué, pensé que era muy tarde para entrar, ¿quien más ve claro que Mongolian puede llegar a esos precios? Porque le meto mañana mismo


----------



## Subprimo (18 Ene 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> ¿ de verdad precio objetivo 10 dolares de Hongkong?, me quedé fuera de Mongolian x falta de liquidez y se me fué, pensé que era muy tarde para entrar, ¿quien más ve claro que Mongolian puede llegar a esos precios? Porque le meto mañana mismo



Yo igual, si se mete en 10 dólares en pocos años le meto con todo...


----------



## RockLobster (18 Ene 2021)

Pedirle a @GOLDGOD qué os explique su teoria sobre Mongolian con un Poco de detalle...


----------



## gordinflas (18 Ene 2021)

@GOLDGOD es muy optimista con Mongolian, creo que incluso más que yo... Antes de que se ponga a escribir el comentario y todo el mundo se vaya eufórico a comprar acciones aviso que yo seguramente no voy a esperar a que llegue a 10HKD. Se supone que hay que empezar a vender si las cosas se empiezan a subir de precio y estoy seguro de que podría encontrar alguna mina de carbón a menos de PER 12 (que es el precio al que cotizaría Mongolian si llega a ese precio). Un ejemplo sería Henan Jinma, que ya la llevo en cartera y que ahora mismo también debe estar a un PER 2019 parecido al de Mongolian.

Que eso no quiere decir que Mongolian esté cara a 10HKD. PER 12 no es caro y menos para una empresa con los números de Mongolian. Pero vamos, si hay otras más baratas del mismo sector qué ganas de quedarse quieto...


----------



## tramperoloco (18 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> @GOLDGOD es muy optimista con Mongolian, creo que incluso más que yo... Antes de que se ponga a escribir el comentario y todo el mundo se vaya eufórico a comprar acciones aviso que yo seguramente no voy a esperar a que llegue a 10HKD. Se supone que hay que empezar a vender si las cosas se empiezan a subir de precio y estoy seguro de que podría encontrar alguna mina de carbón a menos de PER 12 (que es el precio al que cotizaría Mongolian si llega a ese precio). Un ejemplo sería Henan Jinma, que ya la llevo en cartera y que ahora mismo también debe estar a un PER 2019 parecido al de Mongolian.
> 
> Que eso no quiere decir que Mongolian esté cara a 10HKD. PER 12 no es caro y menos para una empresa con los números de Mongolian. Pero vamos, si hay otras más baratas del mismo sector qué ganas de quedarse quieto...



En un futuro donde haya una linea ferrea ademas de la carretera , sin limitaciones o relentizaciones de los transportes por el covid , con Australia vetada , no me extrañaria que cubriesen parte del cupo australiano aumentando ingresos y disminuyendo el per . 
 
Yo estoy esperando una correccion para meterle algo a esta Kinetic Mines and Energy Ltd (1277) , pego un subidon con la nuestra , paga un buen dividendo.


----------



## gordinflas (18 Ene 2021)

Jejejeje, me he mirado esta de Mongolia Energy y se parece a Mongolian Mining hace 5 años... Pobres accionistas 


Y no te pienses, rebuscando un poco aún se pueden encontrar cosas. Hay un japonesa que se llama Mitsui Matsushima Holdings que aún no ha pegado el subidón. Tienen minas en Australia, 90% carbón térmico. No sé donde lo vende ni a que precio lo extrae ni nada así (no he encontrado el informe, solo la presentación), pero visto por encima cumple con todo. Baja deuda, beneficios consistentes en el tiempo, tratan bien al accionista (tiene divis decentes e incluso recompran acciones)... Lo único que tiene los márgenes operativos muy bajos. En la línea del típico holding familiar japonés, pero eso no quita que sea malo.

También hace otras cosas, en parte porque es el típico holding japonés que tiene de todo y en parte porque parece que quieren esconder que son una carbonera.


----------



## eldelavespa (19 Ene 2021)

Bueno, esta noche entré en Mongolian y en Henan Jinma... Llevo la mitad de la cartera kamikace de Gordinflas  gracias a los que aportáis y dais consejos a los inexpertos neófitos. 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ai1b2 (19 Ene 2021)

Como veis el futuro de MHP, es de lo poco que aún no ha pegado una buena subida.

En tercer trimestre estaba en perdidas. 
Estuvo cayendo hasta septiembre marco mínimos y ahora esta a 15% del mínimo .

Parece que la cahida ha pasado, ¿ sería bueno momento para meterle unos euros?


----------



## MagicTaly (19 Ene 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Como veis el futuro de MHP, es de lo poco que aún no ha pegado una buena subida.
> 
> En tercer trimestre estaba en perdidas.
> Estuvo cayendo hasta septiembre marco mínimos y ahora esta a 15% del mínimo .
> ...



En realidad en los últimos resultados sí que ganaron pasta, (ya que vendieron prácticamente lo mismo que en 2019). Lo que pasa que los muy mamones no saben cubrirse la divisa y pues lo que debería de ser positivo pues te pega le leche al pasarlo a dólares




Lo explico @gordinflas por aquí

Mi cartera (ya no tan) kamikaze a medio plazo


----------



## MagicTaly (19 Ene 2021)

Por cierto, supongo que habréis notado la subida de Global estos días. Se me pasó el informe de final de año Market and business update, 2020 final dividend target re-affirmed

En resumen, se ha recuperado, siguen con el objetivo de dar divis y que el tema del brexit pues UK no tendría derecho a decir nada para M&A

*Highlights*
The freight rail transportation market rapidly recovered during the second half of 2020 following the weakness seen in the first six months. A pick-up in export and internal demand lead to both overall Russia’s freight rail turnover and volumes in the July-November 2020 period recovering, respectively, to about 100% and 99% of the levels for the same period the previous year

As expected, Globaltrans’ Total CAPEX in the first eleven months of 2020 was limited, consisting primarily of maintenance CAPEX. The Group purchased 300 flat cars to support its growing niche segment for the rail transportation of petrochemicals and high-grade steel in specialised containers.

Dividend distribution remains the priority for the Company with the intention to distribute cash not used for business expansion, subject to leverage. 

*Changes following the United Kingdom’s exit from the European Union*

The transitional period following the UK’s withdrawal from the European Union ends on 31 December 2020 at which point changes undertaken by the UK Takeover Panel earlier this year will come into effect. With regards to Globaltrans, which is organised under the laws of Cyprus which is within the EU, this means that from 1 January 2021 the UK Takeover Panel will no longer exercise shared jurisdiction over transactions involving the Company which would otherwise be subject to the Takeover Code, including takeover bids, merger transactions, or schemes of arrangement resulting in the change or consolidation of control over the Company. 

Legislation in Cyprus regulating takeovers, including those requiring mandatory takeover offers in certain situations, will no longer be applicable to the Company from 1 January 2021 due to the fact that the London Stock Exchange (where the Company’s GDRs are admitted to trading) will no longer be a regulated market as defined in Directive 2014/65/EU of the European Parliament and of the Council on markets in financial instruments.


----------



## tramperoloco (19 Ene 2021)

@gordinflas , tengo una duda respecto a CMEc , dicen que han ofrecido 3.7$HK , ahora estan negociando acciones a 3.54$, tu las venderias ya o esperarias a pillar esos 3.7$ ? que harias tu ? la diferencia me supone unos nada despreciables 400€ de bellon .


----------



## gordinflas (19 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> @gordinflas , tengo una duda respecto a CMEc , dicen que han ofrecido 3.7$HK , ahora estan negociando acciones a 3.54$, tu las venderias ya o esperarias a pillar esos 3.7$ ? que harias tu ? la diferencia me supone unos nada despreciables 400€ de bellon .



Vender 100%. Hay otras opciones. Aqui ya no hay más recorrido, no creo que valga la pena ratear el 5% que queda para llegar al precio de la OPA...


----------



## Halfredico (19 Ene 2021)

Amigo @gordinflas , no se si me lo he perdido o no lo has puesto todavía, pero me gustaría leer tu analisis de Henan.


----------



## gordinflas (19 Ene 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Amigo @gordinflas , no se si me lo he perdido o no lo has puesto todavía, pero me gustaría leer tu analisis de Henan.



No me acuerdo de si lo he hecho  

Tienes el de @GOLDGOD en la página 128, que era muy completo y conoce la empresa mejor que yo. Cuando actualice el mensaje principal con los movimientos de enero ya lo voy a poner junto al de Finvolution de @eDreamer , que siempre digo que lo voy a poner y al final nunca lo hago jajajajajaja

Hablando de movimientos. Estoy a la espera de que los de Degiro me validen el ticker de otra empresa chinorris. Es una empresa que fabrica barajas de cartas. Las hacen desde las clásicas de Poker hasta cartas personalizadas. Son los principales fabricantes de las cartas del UNO (tienen jn acuerdo con Hasbro si no recuerdo mal). También hacen juegos de mesa, cajas de regalo y otras cositas.

Se llama Q P Group. Salió a cotizar el año pasado, justo cuando en China empezó el apocalipsis covidero. Entre eso y que es un negocio aburrido de cojones ha pasado MUY desapercibida. Cotiza a los precios y dividendos de escándalo que estamos acostumbrados por aquí...


----------



## MagicTaly (19 Ene 2021)

Parece ser que el fondo ARK va para dentro de EH. Otro 30% hoy. De nuevo, Enhorabuena a los premiados


----------



## Tio1saM (20 Ene 2021)

Buenos días maestros, me interesa bastante BUCD pero no esta en degiro, os he leido que se les puede escribir y te dejan comprarla, ¿podriais explicarme como se hace?


----------



## Malus (20 Ene 2021)

Mandas un correo a clientes@degiro.es con asunto alta valor y con esto en el cuerpo del mensaje:
*- Nombre oficial del producto: *"aquí el nombre de la empresa"

*- ISIN del producto: *"aquí su número ISIN"

*- Ticker: "aquí el ticker"

- Bolsa en la que cotiza: "bolsa en la que cotiza"*


----------



## Ai1b2 (20 Ene 2021)

Malus dijo:


> Mandas un correo a clientes@degiro.es con asunto alta valor y con esto en el cuerpo del mensaje:
> *- Nombre oficial del producto: *"aquí el nombre de la empresa"
> 
> *- ISIN del producto: *"aquí su número ISIN"
> ...



Con esto salen los tiker nuevos a todos los usuarios y para siempre??
Yo hay valores de los que habláis que no encuentro como arpl, otros muchos con el nombre cambiado, o mejor dicho con una extrañas abreviaturas como bucg y algunos solo en gdr en frankfurt


----------



## gordinflas (20 Ene 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> *Con esto salen los tiker nuevos a todos los usuarios y para siempre??*
> Yo hay valores de los que habláis que no encuentro como arpl, otros muchos con el nombre cambiado, o mejor dicho con una extrañas abreviaturas como bucg y algunos solo en gdr en frankfurt



Yo creo que es para todo el mundo, pero tampoco he hecho la prueba. Cuando me activen Q P Group probad a ver...

ARLP lo quitaron en diciembre, nos enviaron un correo y tal. Por eso la tuve que vender... BUCD la había pedido @MagicTaly si no recuerdo mal, no se si ya estará disponible. Luego hay las empresas de países en los que degiro no opera pero que están en Londres o Frankfurt en forma de GDR.

Mientras se pueda comprar a mi me da bastante igual a donde sea, la verdad. Lo del volumen solo me ha jodido en una empresa en lo que llevo de cartera y era porque literalmente se negociaban 50 euros al día. Si fuésemos peces grandes aún, pero siendo tan pequeños no creo que importe mucho...


----------



## dpredator15 (20 Ene 2021)

Habéis hablado por aquí de Exela technologies?

Bastante subida últimamente, me la había recomendado una persona que trabaja en el sector pero no tiene mucha idea de tema financiero.
Patrimonio neto en negativo


----------



## tremenk (20 Ene 2021)

Que buena @gordinflas estoy viendo tus 2 chicharos el mongoles y el de UK y clap clap


----------



## gordinflas (20 Ene 2021)

dpredator15 dijo:


> Habéis hablado por aquí de Exela technologies?
> 
> Bastante subida últimamente, me la había recomendado una persona que trabaja en el sector pero no tiene mucha idea de tema financiero.
> Patrimonio neto en negativo



Nunca han ganado dinero, tienen 1500 millones de dólares de deuda, patrimonio negativo (o quiebra técnica para los amigos), no crecen desde 2018, diluyen a los accionistas a un ritmo del 75% anual...

No digo que no ofrezcan un buen servicio ni nada así, pero desde el punto de vista de invertir en ella no la tocaría ni con un palo. Vamos, es que te costaría encontrar algo peor que esto. Típico ejemplo de que aunque una acción haya caído un 99% y cotice a unos pocos céntimos no tiene porque estar barata.

Si es para especular ya no me meto...


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Nunca han ganado dinero, tienen 1500 millones de dólares de deuda, patrimonio negativo (o quiebra técnica para los amigos), no crecen desde 2018, diluyen a los accionistas a un ritmo del 75% anual...
> 
> No digo que no ofrezcan un buen servicio ni nada así, pero desde el punto de vista de invertir en ella no la tocaría ni con un palo. Vamos, es que te costaría encontrar algo peor que esto. Típico ejemplo de que aunque una acción haya caído un 99% y cotice a unos pocos céntimos no tiene porque estar barata.
> 
> Si es para especular ya no me meto...




Joder tremenda basura de números de empresa. Me hace gracia porque hay gente que te sigue al fin del mundo... Pero no entienden el tipo de empresas que te gustan y en lo que te meterías y en lo que no


----------



## SargentoHighway (21 Ene 2021)

Como siempre @gordinflas y sus seguidores somos la mano fuerte de Hong Kong:




PS: Mis congrats a los que estáis en el EH ese de los drones.


----------



## MagicTaly (21 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Yo creo que es para todo el mundo, pero tampoco he hecho la prueba. Cuando me activen Q P Group probad a ver...
> 
> ARLP lo quitaron en diciembre, nos enviaron un correo y tal. Por eso la tuve que vender... BUCD la había pedido @MagicTaly si no recuerdo mal, no se si ya estará disponible. Luego hay las empresas de países en los que degiro no opera pero que están en Londres o Frankfurt en forma de GDR.
> 
> Mientras se pueda comprar a mi me da bastante igual a donde sea, la verdad. Lo del volumen solo me ha jodido en una empresa en lo que llevo de cartera y era porque literalmente se negociaban 50 euros al día. Si fuésemos peces grandes aún, pero siendo tan pequeños no creo que importe mucho...



Sí, la pedí cuando se mencionó, me dijeron alrededor de 1 semana, pero no aparece... 

Sí queréis comprarla, también está en Frankfurt con menos volumen -> CNE100001SV1


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Ene 2021)

@gordinflas , si es que la culpa es tuya , ven eso de kamikace y dicen , este es de los nuestros, y te traen su chicharro jijij , y es que kamikace quizas no sea el termino mas apropiado .

Y ya que mencionó la bicha tu colega en su hilo, que tal te parecen las SPACs , algunas recien horneadas cumplen con los requisitos de "kamikaces" , baratas y con potencial , aunque aqui no se trata de mirar balances y tal , sino mas bien los curriculums de los directivos implicados y como le han ido en aventuras parecidas , y es facil encontrarlas baratas aun porque la gente esta buscando playas con mejores olas amen de que continuamente estan saliendo nuevas. Aunque quizas esto de las Spacs sea tema de otro hilo , pero te lanzo el tema por si quieres darle un nuevo toque creativo a la cartera.

PD esta noche Henan subio mas de un 15% hasta 4 HKD luego se vino abajo. Extraña maniobra en aquellos lares.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Ene 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> @gordinflas , si es que la culpa es tuya , ven eso de kamikace y dicen , este es de los nuestros, y te traen su chicharro jijij , y es que kamikace quizas no sea el termino mas apropiado .
> 
> Y ya que mencionó la bicha tu colega en su hilo, que tal te parecen las SPACs , algunas recien horneadas cumplen con los requisitos de "kamikaces" , baratas y con potencial , aunque aqui no se trata de mirar balances y tal , sino mas bien los curriculums de los directivos implicados y como le han ido en aventuras parecidas , y es facil encontrarlas baratas aun porque la gente esta buscando playas con mejores olas amen de que continuamente estan saliendo nuevas. Aunque quizas esto de las Spacs sea tema de otro hilo , pero te lanzo el tema por si quieres darle un nuevo toque creativo a la cartera.
> 
> PD esta noche Henan subio mas de un 15% hasta 4 HKD luego se vino abajo. Extraña maniobra en aquellos lares.



Las SPACs me dan mucho miedo. Todas las IPOs de Estados Unidos me dan repelús, la verdad. Tengo la sensación de que en otros países las empresas salen a cotizar para publicitarse, obtener ventajas fiscales, acceso fácil a financiación... pero que en USA las que salen a cotizar van sobretodo a intentar sacar el máximo de dinero posible a costa de diluir a los accionistas.

Ojo, es una intuición, no es una opinión fundamentada en nada concreto. Pero bueno, al final esto sería una de las cosas que no me dejaría dormir tranquilo...


----------



## Covid-8M (26 Ene 2021)

´Venga este hilo arriba. Que pasa? Os habeis jubilado todos? @gordinflas suelta alguna sugerencia POFAVO


----------



## gordinflas (26 Ene 2021)

Es que la verdad no hay mucho más que decir... la putada de esta cartera es que las empresas son aburridas de cojones y como ya está casi formada del todo solo queda esperar. También se me ha acabado el truco para conseguir cuentas gratis infinitas de Stockopedia (así que nada de screenear de momento) y aparte de eso tampoco tengo ninguna empresa en la recámara. Degiro sigue sin aprobarme Q P Group y BUCD sigue estando solo en Frankfurt.

Si el viernes aún no me han desbloqueado ninguna de las dos voy a comprar BUCD en Frankfurt e ya. También voy a actualizar la página principal.


----------



## DeLezo (26 Ene 2021)

Buenos días, antes de nada gracias a los cracks que habéis montado esto. Tanto yo como los demás "fantasmas" que os leemos y estamos aprendiendo de vosotros os lo agradecemos.

Yo vengo a aportar mi muy pequeño granito de arena: 

1) Hablando de screeners, ayer probé "SimplyWall.st" con los 14 días gratis y me parece la caña, por si os sirve (luego te vale como 100 dolares al año).
2) En cuanto a mercados donde seguir rascando he encontrado (con el screener de antes) las empresacas de Nigeria (pero me han dicho en DeGiro que no operan allí ni con el truco de "Alta Valor" que comentasteis un par de páginas atras.
3) Empresas que he visto, acorde a lo que se estila por aquí (sin deuda, precio bajo, margen decente, algo de divis, etc): Pacific Textiles (1382), Majesco (BSE: MAJC) que algo raro le pasa pero no le he dedicado tiempo todavía, Zenith Bank (Lagos: ZENITHB), Neto (Tel Aviv: NTO) con unos dividendos brutales en el caso de que los mantuviera para 2021 pero no he conseguido encontrarlo.

Pd. Tatneft vuelve a estar a tiro y FLY camino lleva.


----------



## gordinflas (26 Ene 2021)

DeLezo dijo:


> Buenos días, antes de nada gracias a los cracks que habéis montado esto. Tanto yo como los demás "fantasmas" que os leemos y estamos aprendiendo de vosotros os lo agradecemos.
> 
> Yo vengo a aportar mi muy pequeño granito de arena:
> 
> ...



Muchas veces estas empresas raras de países en desarrollo (y con un cierto tamaño, se entiende) cotizan en Reino Unido, Francia o en Frankfurt / Xetra. Todas las empresas rusas que llevo las he comprado en estos tres mercados (Degiro tampoco te deja negociar directamente en Rusia).

Zenith Bank ya lo había visto cotizando en Londres e incluso creo que se lo enseñé a alguien por privado. Se quedó en cesta de cosas pendientes porque odio analizar bancos y porque en realidad ya llevo mucha cosa financiera, pero visto por encima no tenía mala pinta. También había un par de bancos libaneses en Londres que parecían chollos, aunque esos los descarté por lo mal que estaba (y sigue estando) Libano.

Me mirare la versión de pago de Simply, a ver que tal. Ojalá no tenga los problemas de cambio de moneda de la mayoría de screeners... La verdad es que necesito un sustituto de Stocko para ayer, me iba genial para investigar. Ahora tengo que tirar con el screener del Financial Times y no es lo mismo...


----------



## MagicTaly (26 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Es que la verdad no hay mucho más que decir... la putada de esta cartera es que las empresas son aburridas de cojones y como ya está casi formada del todo solo queda esperar. También se me ha acabado el truco para conseguir cuentas gratis infinitas de Stockopedia (así que nada de screenear de momento) y aparte de eso tampoco tengo ninguna empresa en la recámara. Degiro sigue sin aprobarme Q P Group y BUCD sigue estando solo en Frankfurt.
> 
> Si el viernes aún no me han desbloqueado ninguna de las dos voy a comprar BUCD en Frankfurt e ya. También voy a actualizar la página principal.



El problema que veo es que ahora para desbloquear regiones te pide la tarjeta de crédito no? Antes en los primeros 14 días no te pedían nada... Con tarjetas virtuales aún se puede hacer el truco, pero es todo más coñazo...


----------



## Covid-8M (26 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Muchas veces estas empresas raras de países en desarrollo (y con un cierto tamaño, se entiende) cotizan en Reino Unido, Francia o en Frankfurt / Xetra. Todas las empresas rusas que llevo las he comprado en estos tres mercados (Degiro tampoco te deja negociar directamente en Rusia).
> 
> Zenith Bank ya lo había visto cotizando en Londres e incluso creo que se lo enseñé a alguien por privado. Se quedó en cesta de cosas pendientes porque odio analizar bancos y porque en realidad ya llevo mucha cosa financiera, pero visto por encima no tenía mala pinta. También había un par de bancos libaneses en Londres que parecían chollos, aunque esos los descarté por lo mal que estaba (y sigue estando) Libano.
> 
> Me mirare la versión de pago de Simply, a ver que tal. Ojalá no tenga los problemas de cambio de moneda de la mayoría de screeners... La verdad es que necesito un sustituto de Stocko para ayer, me iba genial para investigar. Ahora tengo que tirar con el screener del Financial Times y no es lo mismo...



Sabeis algo de atossa (ATOS)?. Ha subido mucho estos dias y no se que hacer. En teoria hoy habra noticias. Ayer solte 1/4 parte y tengo ganas de soltar el resto


----------



## gordinflas (26 Ene 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> El problema que veo es que ahora para desbloquear regiones te pide la tarjeta de crédito no? Antes en los primeros 14 días no te pedían nada... Con tarjetas virtuales aún se puede hacer el truco, pero es todo más coñazo...



Justo esto. Es un coñazo. Antes me hacía una cuenta en 2 minutos, ahora es bastante más largo. Todo para que al final quizá no te acabe saliendo ninguna oportunidad en las 2 semanas que lo puedas usar. 

Por no decir que si hay que poner tarjeta casi que prefiero Gurufocus en vez de Stockopedia. La interfaz es más fea pero hace lo mismo y tienen muchos más países disponibles...


----------



## VandeBel (26 Ene 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Sabeis algo de atossa (ATOS)?. Ha subido mucho estos dias y no se que hacer. En teoria hoy habra noticias. Ayer solte 1/4 parte y tengo ganas de soltar el resto



Hoy hay rueda de prensa del CEO de Atossa a las 20.30. Se han generado muchas expectativas, y mucho volumen los últimos días, que han hecho subir la acción mucho esperando buenas noticias. Si las hay quizás la subida ya esté enparte descontada, pero como no haya buenas noticias puede pinchar a lo grande. Yo he vendido 1/3 de las que compré a 0.91 hace un mes.


----------



## Covid-8M (26 Ene 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Hoy hay rueda de prensa del CEO de Atossa a las 20.30. Se han generado muchas expectativas, y mucho volumen los últimos días, que han hecho subir la acción mucho esperando buenas noticias. Si las hay quizás la subida ya esté enparte descontada, pero como no haya buenas noticias puede pinchar a lo grande. Yo he vendido 1/3 de las que compré a 0.91 hace un mes.



Estamos igual. Joder, por un lado es imposible dar pelotazo si se vende de forma precipitada y por otro ni de coña tendria tanta pasta en una accion tan volatil


----------



## VandeBel (26 Ene 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Estamos igual. Joder, por un lado es imposible dar pelotazo si se vende de forma precipitada y por otro ni de coña tendria tanta pasta en una accion tan volatil



Esto es lo que tienen los chicharros. Son muchas veces una lotería, y lo más difícil es saber cuando vender. Comprar, al fin y al cabo la estudias, crees que es un buen precio para especular y ya, pero vender es casi a ojos cerrados.


----------



## aserejee (27 Ene 2021)

Soy el unico que se imagina a la china duena de medialink en estos momentos?

Menudo parto esta accion


----------



## MagicTaly (27 Ene 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> Soy el unico que se imagina a la china duena de medialink en estos momentos?
> 
> Menudo parto esta accion



A mí MediaLink me gusta mucho como empresa. Hay muchos frikis del Manga y ya hay plataformas de streaming posicionandose para tener esos contenidos


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2021)

Gente, me han aprobado Q P Group. Imagino que ya debe estar disponible para todo el mundo. También he conseguido una nueva cuenta gratis en Stockopedia. Si tenéis Revolut podéis usar la opción de crear tarjetas desechables. 

Así que eso. Vuelvo al juego. Xi Jimping estará orgulloso


----------



## MagicTaly (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Gente, me han aprobado Q P Group. Imagino que ya debe estar disponible para todo el mundo. También he conseguido una nueva cuenta gratis en Stockopedia. Si tenéis Revolut podéis usar la opción de crear tarjetas desechables.
> 
> Así que eso. Vuelvo al juego. Xi Jimping estará orgulloso



Joder, eres PREMIUM en DEGIRO @gordinflas , a mí la de de BEIJING de Frankfurt, no me han confirmado todavía... re-mandar otro a ver...


----------



## tramperoloco (27 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Gente, me han aprobado Q P Group. Imagino que ya debe estar disponible para todo el mundo. También he conseguido una nueva cuenta gratis en Stockopedia. Si tenéis Revolut podéis usar la opción de crear tarjetas desechables.
> 
> Así que eso. Vuelvo al juego. Xi Jimping estará orgulloso



Xi no necesita nuestras migajas, está a la chita callando vendiendo bonos USA y metiendo en acciones chinas.


----------



## Malus (28 Ene 2021)

Joder con Qfin, vaya bandazos que mete. Por lo menos sigue su ritmo, porque las demás se están dando un respiro. Mucho cuidado que el mercado está muy picado. Suerte a todos.


----------



## gordinflas (28 Ene 2021)

Bueno, he entrado en Q P Group a 1,02HKD y en Beijing Urban Construction Design a 1,96HKD. Por cierto @MagicTaly , a mi BUCD me aparece en HK, ticker 1599... mira a ver si ya te la han puesto también. 

Mañana voy a poner los resúmenes y las actualizaciones de los precios en el mensaje principal. Tengo unos 5 resúmenes pendientes de enlazar y la verdad es que me da mucho palo. Por suerte solo tengo que escribir uno, el de Q P Group. Las otras empresas ya las han resumido otros foreros (y cuando digo otros foreros digo @GOLDGOD , que aparte del resumen de Henan Jinma le he copiado tal cual las ideas de BUCD y Time Interconnect).

Aparte de la locura de los Robinhoods en Gamestop los mercados como tal llevan unos días bastante aburridos, al menos comparado con las subidas locas de diciembre y principios de enero. Varias cosas de la cartera están por debajo de los precios a los que yo entré. Lo digo porque aún noto mucho FOMO en el ambiente y nunca está de más recordar que fuera de Estados Unidos las cosas no son tan alcistas como podría parecer. Qiwi rompió los 10$ ayer, MHP sigue en el agujero... En MHP cada vez tengo más claro que no la sigue ni Dios y que nadie se para a entender que las "pérdidas" en realidad son por tema moneda y no porque la empresa no funcione. No encuentro otra explicación para que una empresa tan defensiva cotice a precios tan bajos. Ni lo de ser ucraniana lo justifica...


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (29 Ene 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, he entrado en Q P Group a 1,02HKD y en Beijing Urban Construction Design a 1,96HKD. Por cierto @MagicTaly , a mi BUCD me aparece en HK, ticker 1599... mira a ver si ya te la han puesto también.
> 
> Mañana voy a poner los resúmenes y las actualizaciones de los precios en el mensaje principal. Tengo unos 5 resúmenes pendientes de enlazar y la verdad es que me da mucho palo. Por suerte solo tengo que escribir uno, el de Q P Group. Las otras empresas ya las han resumido otros foreros (y cuando digo otros foreros digo @GOLDGOD , que aparte del resumen de Henan Jinma le he copiado tal cual las ideas de BUCD y Time Interconnect).
> 
> Aparte de la locura de los Robinhoods en Gamestop los mercados como tal llevan unos días bastante aburridos, al menos comparado con las subidas locas de diciembre y principios de enero. Varias cosas de la cartera están por debajo de los precios a los que yo entré. Lo digo porque aún noto mucho FOMO en el ambiente y nunca está de más recordar que fuera de Estados Unidos las cosas no son tan alcistas como podría parecer. Qiwi rompió los 10$ ayer, MHP sigue en el agujero... En MHP cada vez tengo más claro que no la sigue ni Dios y que nadie se para a entender que las "pérdidas" en realidad son por tema moneda y no porque la empresa no funcione. No encuentro otra explicación para que una empresa tan defensiva cotice a precios tan bajos. Ni lo de ser ucraniana lo justifica...



@gordinflas una duda, porque prefieres comprar BUCD en la bolsa de Hong Kong en vez de en la de Frankfurt? Por el volumen negociado? Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## gordinflas (29 Ene 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> @gordinflas una duda, porque prefieres comprar BUCD en la bolsa de Hong Kong en vez de en la de Frankfurt? Por el volumen negociado? Un saludo y gracias!



Prefiero comprar en el mercado de origen. Manías que tengo. También es para que no me cobren el canon de bolsa anual de Frankfurt. Si operas en una bolsa aunque sea solo una vez al año te clavan comisión. En HK me lo van a cobrar igualmente, no será por empresas chinas en mi cartera...


----------



## Ai1b2 (29 Ene 2021)

Te libras de una comisión, pero luego tienes la de cambio de moneda


----------



## eldelavespa (29 Ene 2021)

Henan Jinma Energy Company Limited (06885) dijo que
la compañía y Shanghai Hyfun han celebrado un acuerdo de riesgo compartido. Han acordado
establecer una empresa conjunta en la provincia de Henan en la República Popular China. La compañía acordó
contribuir RMB160 millones a la empresa de riesgo compartido, lo que representa el 80% de las
contribuciones totales de capital .
Los principales negocios de la empresa de riesgo compartido incluirán la producción, almacenamiento y venta de
hidrógeno, construcción y operación de estaciones de repostaje de hidrógeno, piezas y
sistemas de prueba relacionados, etc. (RC)

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SargentoHighway (29 Ene 2021)

En Henan Jinma se están viendo estas semanas unos volumenes disparatados y continuas sacudidas. O hay alguien acumulando o hay alguien soltando lastre. Lo sabremos en unas semanas.

PS: Dentro de Qiwi y siguiendo de cerca los pollos hermanos ucranianos.


----------



## Tio1saM (29 Ene 2021)

Gracias por el aviso de BUCD, a mi también me ha salido ya en degiro. Im in to the moon jajaja


----------



## MagicTaly (29 Ene 2021)

Sip, ya está en DEGIRO. Podrían informar al menos leñe! jajaja


----------



## BABY (29 Ene 2021)

Vaya tunda me están dando hoy. Solo Morses en verde. TGP me está poniendo ojitos para otra entrada...


----------



## tramperoloco (29 Ene 2021)

Iba a preguntarte si sabias algo sobre ella , por buscar una explicacion a los bandazos que esta pegando ultimamente en una llego a tocar los 4 HKD. En cualquier caso es interesante que le tengan el ojo echado alguna manilla fuerte , con bandazos asi empezo MMC .


----------



## gordinflas (30 Ene 2021)

Mensaje principal actualizado con las entradas de enero y con los enlaces a casi todos los resúmenes que me quedaban pendientes.

Me queda el de Q P Group, que lo voy a tener hecho en una horita aproximadamente. No va a ser muy largo, es una empresa aburrida. Muy al estilo de Tianyun, que debe ser la empresa que menos hype ha levantado de la cartera para lo mucho que ha rendido. Tianyun que, por cierto, va a salir de la cartera más pronto que tarde. Sus ratios, aunque siguen estando muy bien, ya no son taaaaaaan baratos como para justificar su puesto en la cartera.

Estoy pendiente de que Water Oasis vuelva a cotizar para ver si se pega un ostión y puedo volver a entrar. Es una empresa que me llama la atención por algún motivo. No me acabó de gustar la forma en la que me salí.


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Ene 2021)

Ya estan preparando los vagones de tren para llevar nuestro coke a China por la linea ferrea que estan realizando.

High-capacity gondola cars to be delivered to Mongolia


United Wagon Company y Bodi International, una empresa de minería, infraestructura y finanzas de Mongolia, firmaron un contrato para el suministro de 810 vagones góndolas de alta capacidad. El primer lote de 100 vagones se entregará a Mongolia en 2021. Los vagones de carga se utilizarán para transportar carbón desde uno de los depósitos más grandes del mundo, Tavan Tolgoi (Mongolia), a China.

Con las mejores infraestructuras y el recorte/cese de importaciones de Australia se prevee un aumento importante de la exportaciones mongolas de carbon .

Coal railway construction on China-Mongolia border in full swing

Se espera que el transporte de carbón de Mongolia a China aumente aún más en un par de años, ya que los dos gobiernos están acelerando la construcción de ferrocarriles en la frontera.

El ferrocarril que conecta la mina de carbón más grande de Mongolia de Tavan Tolgoi y el puerto terrestre de Gashuunsukhait está programado para entrar en funcionamiento en el tercer trimestre de 2022, dijo el gobierno de Mongolia el 18 de noviembre del año pasado en una conferencia de gabinete.








La construcción del ferrocarril, que comenzó en 2013, se reanudó a partir de agosto de 2019 después de ser suspendida varias veces debido a la falta de fondos para la construcción. Se espera que el ferrocarril transporte más de 30 millones de toneladas de carbón al año una vez que se ponga en marcha.

La construcción de otras dos vías está en trámite.

Está previsto que un ferrocarril dentro de Mongolia que se extienda desde Tavan Tolgoi a Zuunbayan entre en funcionamiento en el tercer trimestre de 2021. El ferrocarril de 414,6 km permitirá poner en circulación económica 37 depósitos minerales en las regiones a lo largo del ferrocarril, como la mina de cobre Tsagaan Suvarga, Mina de cobre y oro Kharmagtai y mina de carbón Manlai. El Ministerio de Desarrollo de Carreteras y Transportes informó anteriormente que el total de reservas de depósitos minerales en la región mencionada asciende a 6.020 millones de toneladas.

Otra línea desde Zuunbayan hasta el puerto fronterizo de Khangi comenzará a diseñarse este año y se pondrá en servicio en 2024.

A mediados de septiembre, Mongolia y China llegaron a un acuerdo para abrir la entrega de trenes en Gashunnsukhait / Ganqimaodu, Shiveekhuren / Ceke y otro puerto terrestre, además del existente Zamyn-uud / Erlianhot, el puerto terrestre más grande a lo largo de la frontera.

Mongolia exportó 28,59 millones de toneladas de carbón en 2020, con una caída del 21,61% interanual, en el que se enviaron 27,21 millones de toneladas a China, un 23,99% menos en el año, mostraron los últimos datos de la Administración General de Aduanas de Mongolia (MCGA) el 14 de enero.

El carbón coquizable toma la mayor parte de sus exportaciones a China. Con los ferrocarriles en línea a través de la frontera, es probable que China se aleje más de Australia, la mayor exportación de carbón coquizable por vía marítima del mundo, lo que preocupaba a los propietarios de graneles secos y a los mineros de que Australia pudiera perder permanentemente parte de sus acciones en China incluso después de un deshielo. en la actual disputa política. En diciembre, las importaciones chinas de carbón térmico y carbón coquizable se redujeron a cero.



Podeis seguir las obras por facebook

Тавантолгой Төмөр Зам ХХК


----------



## gordinflas (30 Ene 2021)

*Q P Group (1412, Hong Kong)*

Q P Group se dedica a fabricar barajas de cartas, juegos de mesa, puzles, cartas de felicitación... La idea es extremadamente simple, tienen 2 plantas gigantes en China con impresoras industriales y las usan para imprimir cartas a precios competitivos. Negocio industrial de toda la vida.




Tiene dos líneas de negocio. La principal es fabricar los productos para varias empresas americanas. En el informe anual no especifican quienes son sus clientes, pero después de preguntar por correo me han dicho que el principal es Mattel, que entre otras cosas les manda imprimir barajas de UNO (en la foto de encima se puede ver).

La otra línea de negocio es la venta minorista online. Tienen 5 webs en las que puedes personalizarte tus propios sets de cartas para todo tipo de juegos, cartas de felicitación, calendarios, imanes ... Y luego te los mandan. Incluso te pueden hacer de dropshipper. La verdad es que al mirarlo me dan ganas de pedir que me fabriquen juegos de mesa y barajas de cartas "piratillas" para hacerme un pequeño negocio al margen de la legalidad, pero eso es otro tema 

La parte de la venta minorista es la que da más margen, pero a día de hoy es una parte simbólica de la empresa. Lo han aumentado mucho con el tema del Covid, pero aún así apenas es un 13% del total de los ingresos. Y hablando del Covid, no se han visto muy afectados por la situación. Las ventas totales caído un 10% aproximadamente.

Sus planes de futuro pasan por aumentar la venta minorista y por ir trasladando sus producción a Vietnam. Lo primero porque da más margen, lo segundo porque Vietnam es mucho más barato que China. A finales de 2021 pondrán en funcionamiento una tercera fábrica en Vietnam, que a medio-largo plazo quieren que pase a ser la fábrica principal de la empresa.

Los ratios por los suelos, como siempre. PER 4, P/BV 0'85, P/FCF 3'5, márgenes operativos del 10% (nada mal para una industrial de este tipo), divi del 10%, cero deuda y 5 millones de caja neta en sus cuentas, crecimiento en ingresos del 10% anual los últimos 5 años...

¿Por qué está barata? Se suman varias cosas. Por una parte es demasiado aburrida para el inversor minorista medio y demasiado pequeña para el inversor institucional medio. Solo capitaliza el equivalente a 50 millones de euros. Por otra parte está el tema de que es un negocio que en la vista de muchos puede parecer algo del pasado. Barajas de cartas y juegos de mesa físicos en una era en la que hay videojuegos 1000 veces más llamativos que los juegos tradicionales y en la que los juegos de toda la vida hace décadas que están en versión digital... no es difícil imaginar el por qué del escepticismo. Personalmente no creo que se dejen de usar las cartas físicas. Por ejemplo, imaginad jugar al UNO o al Poker con las familia o con los colegas, todos desde su móvil. No me parece práctico, la verdad.

También hay el tema de que la IPO fue en enero de 2020. Por aquel entonces se estaban desarrollando las fases iniciales del Covid en China. Eligieron el peor momento posible para salir a cotizar...

Y eso es todo. No será una empresa glamurosa, pero lo compensa siendo sencillísima de entender. No te hará parecer importante delante de tus compañeros de curro ni tampoco un visionario cuando hables con la gente que no tiene ni idea del mundillo... Pero oye, a ver cuantas empresas en expansión te dan un 10% de divis.

Dejo el informe anual aquí. No es tan largo como podría parecer, la mitad está en chino y ocupa mucho espacio... http://media-qpgroup.todayir.com/2020042417000352799249439_en.pdf


----------



## tramperoloco (30 Ene 2021)

Esta si contesta a los emails ? jijij
Los de MMC no me contestan lo puñeteros , bueno , mientras saquen bastante carbon me da igual jijji


----------



## Eztrella (31 Ene 2021)

Estoy pendiente de que Water Oasis vuelva a cotizar para ver si se pega un ostión y puedo volver a entrar. Es una empresa que me llama la atención por algún motivo. No me acabó de gustar la forma en la que me salí.
[/QUOTE]


Water Oasis Group Limited, ya está. Ya presentaron resultados


----------



## aserejee (1 Feb 2021)

Eztrella dijo:


> Estoy pendiente de que Water Oasis vuelva a cotizar para ver si se pega un ostión y puedo volver a entrar. Es una empresa que me llama la atención por algún motivo. No me acabó de gustar la forma en la que me salí.
> 
> Water Oasis Group Limited, ya está. Ya presentaron resultados



Yo llevo con una orden esperando a 0.75 desde que la suspendieron, pero, donde ves que han presentado resultados?

Y pregunta de novato sobre IB, os cobran como en Degiro un interés negativo por el dinero que está depositado (acabo de darme cuenta leyendo los extractos de degiro de finales de enero ) ?


----------



## Mig29 (1 Feb 2021)

Bueno, hoy nuevo arreon de Mongolian, la verdad es que menuda bicoca.
Como veríais meter un poco más en estos momentos? Hasta donde le veis potencial?


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Feb 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> Yo llevo con una orden esperando a 0.75 desde que la suspendieron, pero, donde ves que han presentado resultados?
> 
> Y pregunta de novato sobre IB, os cobran como en Degiro un interés negativo por el dinero que está depositado (acabo de darme cuenta leyendo los extractos de degiro de finales de enero ) ?



Yo no lo he visto , solo he visto esto
https://www.wateroasis.com.hk/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/e1161_200522_IR.pdf




eldelavespa dijo:


> Henan Jinma Energy Company Limited (06885) dijo que
> la compañía y Shanghai Hyfun han celebrado un acuerdo de riesgo compartido. Han acordado
> establecer una empresa conjunta en la provincia de Henan en la República Popular China. La compañía acordó
> contribuir RMB160 millones a la empresa de riesgo compartido, lo que representa el 80% de las
> ...





The Future of Hydrogen Stocks - The Last Futurist


China ha estado siguiendo un plan de tecnología verde durante casi una década de manera agresiva. Eventualmente, el hidrógeno verde será menos costoso de producir y se convertirá en un actor más importante en el mercado energético total. Covid-19 realmente significó el cambio de guardia del petróleo a la energía limpia. Ahora el mundo solo necesita ponerse al día y se necesitará mucho tiempo y nuevas empresas para que esto suceda.

Desde 1975, la demanda de hidrógeno se ha triplicado, según un informe publicado por la Agencia Internacional de Energía. La demanda está a punto de aumentar mucho más rápido que eso. *China es el mayor productor de hidrógeno del mundo.* China produce más de 20 millones de toneladas de hidrógeno al año , aproximadamente un tercio de la producción total mundial. *La mayor parte del hidrógeno de China proviene del carbón *y la electrólisis aportó solo el 3% del suministro total de hidrógeno.* En las décadas de 2020 y 2030,* *China liderará el movimiento del hidrógeno verde. *


Hydrogen: China’s Progress and Opportunities for a Green Belt and Road Initiative – Green Belt and Road Initiative Center

Muchas empresas, como las empresas estatales SPIC, China Energy, CSSC y Sinopec también se están moviendo activamente en la construcción y operación de estaciones de repostaje de hidrógeno. Sin embargo, dos empresas privadas, *Shanghai Hyfun y Shanghai Sunwise, son los proveedores de soluciones más exitosos para las estaciones de repostaje de hidrógeno hasta ahora. Ambos han construido más de 20 estaciones en todo el país. *


----------



## Eztrella (1 Feb 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo no lo he visto , solo he visto esto
> https://www.wateroasis.com.hk/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/e1161_200522_IR.pdf



Tienes mucha razón. Lo siento me salté la fecha del 31/12
Analyze HK:1161
Supongo que sigue suspendida, igual que yo


----------



## eldelavespa (1 Feb 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Bueno, hoy nuevo arreon de Mongolian, la verdad es que menuda bicoca.
> Como veríais meter un poco más en estos momentos? Hasta donde le veis potencial?



En simply wall street le dan un valor objetivo de 4,31 dólares Hk

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ai1b2 (2 Feb 2021)

Alabada sea la mínima mongola!! Va por +10% hoy


----------



## bientop (3 Feb 2021)

Empiezan a salir a mi parecer buenas noticias sobre el futuro del Nord Stream 2

US Signals Readiness To Discuss Lifting Of Nord Stream 2 Sanctions | OilPrice.com

Y los franceses recogiendo cable

UPDATE 1-France says it won't meddle in German choices over Nord Stream 2 gas pipeline


----------



## MagicTaly (3 Feb 2021)

MediaLink + 9.45%. A lo tonto, un 40%-50% desde los 0.11 que compramos (+ divis) + futuro con el mundo pegado a las series que tenemos


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (3 Feb 2021)

Le he echado un ojo a Time Interconnect y me parece una empresa interesante con futuro para dejarla en cartera unos años buenos. Ahora bien, he visto que se ha disparado un poco en los últimos días y no estoy seguro si entrarle ya o esperar a una corrección con la posibilidad de qué se me escape todavía más. Algún consejo de los expertos? También se aceptan los llegas tarde/has perdido el tren. Muchas gracias!


----------



## tactics (3 Feb 2021)

Buenas,

Solo un comentario, uno más, para ver el ojo de nuestro querido OP y reconocer su valía como analista.
Él tuvo que vender *Alliance Resource Partners* porque su broker la iba a retirar, pues lleva un +40% o así desde su entrada.

Mis respetos.


----------



## herodes2 (3 Feb 2021)

Si, muy buena exposición de la empresa, sector odiado pero con un CEO que es un lujo y entrando baratita de precio éxito asegurado.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (3 Feb 2021)

Que os parece qiwi? alguno la llevais? Lei que s emonto un sarao en diciembre, y me da miedo entrar por si ocurre igual que con la empresa de medio de pagos alemana que exploto el año pasado. Alguna opinión o recomedación ?


----------



## arriba/abajo (3 Feb 2021)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os parece qiwi? alguno la llevais? Lei que s emonto un sarao en diciembre, y me da miedo entrar por si ocurre igual que con la empresa de medio de pagos alemana que exploto el año pasado. Alguna opinión o recomedación ?




Estamos casi todos dentro.

No tiene nada que ver con lo de wirecard o con un fraude. Nadie les ha acusado de fraude no nada oarecido. El regulador ruso les dijo que algunos pagos de uno de sus canales podían estar haciéndose de manera incorrecta, en el sentido de que el regulador ruso no podía trackear esa salida de capitales de la gente etc etc.

Es como si mañana la CNMV dice que está investigando una pequeña parte de pagos de Bankinter entre clientes de España y Portugal. Pensarías que Bankinter es la nueva Wirecard? Pues eso.

La única duda es si el regulador va a requerirles más información o pararles esa parte de lamplataforma un tiempo, pero de momento no hay nada escrito sobre ello, y si miras la cotización, parece que todo está descontado de sobra, poco más que hasta la quiebra de la empresa


----------



## MagicTaly (3 Feb 2021)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> Que os parece qiwi? alguno la llevais? Lei que s emonto un sarao en diciembre, y me da miedo entrar por si ocurre igual que con la empresa de medio de pagos alemana que exploto el año pasado. Alguna opinión o recomedación ?



Dentrísimo, con SL del 20%. Debería irse a 13-14 nada más saque resultados


----------



## Zparo reincidente (3 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Estamos casi todos dentro.
> 
> No tiene nada que ver con lo de wirecard o con un fraude. Nadie les ha acusado de fraude no nada oarecido. El regulador ruso les dijo que algunos pagos de uno de sus canales podían estar haciéndose de manera incorrecta, en el sentido de que el regulador ruso no podía trackear esa salida de capitales de la gente etc etc.
> 
> ...



GRacias por la respuesta , cuando tenga tiempo voy abrir un hilo de qiwi


----------



## Zparo reincidente (3 Feb 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Dentrísimo, con SL del 20%. Debería irse a 13-14 nada más saque resultados
> Ver archivo adjunto 562889



Gracias , me convenció . Compre unas pocas . Voy a abrir un hilo para hacer un seguimiento muy riguroso de este valor


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Feb 2021)

Subidas modestas para el gran Gold!!!


----------



## ccc (4 Feb 2021)

Bueno, acabo de ver algo de QIWI y me parece bastante llamativa: Apenas deuda, poco PER para el tipo de empresa, dividendo,...si definitivamente un valor de este hilo. 

A mi me sale como QIWI Sp ADS. Me lo podeis confirmar? Gracias de antemano.

Por cierto, el proximo dia subo, el de Telefonica DE y el de 1&1 Drillish: en mi opinion, bastante infravaloradas y si hay un pequenyo resbalon global creo que pueden ser aprovechables a MP.


----------



## BABY (4 Feb 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Dentrísimo, con SL del 20%. Debería irse a 13-14 nada más saque resultados
> Ver archivo adjunto 562889



Me estoy pensando darle otro golpecito....


----------



## JonSebastianBach (4 Feb 2021)

Dentro en Qiwi a 10,29€, suerte a todos


----------



## ccc (4 Feb 2021)

Podeis responderme a la pregunta?

Yo veo QIWI Sp ADS. Puedo confirmarme alguien la difrerencia con la del Nasdaq u otra con el Ticket QIW?

Gracias.

@JonSebastianBach supongo que quieres decir $. No?


----------



## MagicTaly (4 Feb 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Podeis responderme a la pregunta?
> 
> Yo veo QIWI Sp ADS. Puedo confirmarme alguien la difrerencia con la del Nasdaq u otra con el Ticket QIW?
> 
> ...



Yo tengo QIWI plc. Cotiza en NDQ y con el Ticker QIWI. ISIN -> US74735M1080 en $. Espero que eso te valga para confirmar!


----------



## gordinflas (4 Feb 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Podeis responderme a la pregunta?
> 
> Yo veo QIWI Sp ADS. Puedo confirmarme alguien la difrerencia con la del Nasdaq u otra con el Ticket QIW?
> 
> ...



Sí, es la Qiwi que tiene todo el mundo (menos los que han comprado directamente en Rusia, que se que hay un par de personas que tienen Interactive Brokers y lo han hecho).

Los ADS / ADR / GDR / DCR (distintos acrónimos para el mismo concepto) son paquetes de acciones de mercados exóticos que los ponen a cotizar en mercados occidentales. Por ejemplo, Gazprom cotiza en UK en forma de GDR y también en Rusia de forma "normal". La que cotiza en UK equivale a 2 acciones de Rusia.

La Qiwi que cotiza en Estados Unidos es un ADR de 1 acción de la Qiwi que cotiza en Rusia. Literalmente lo mismo, vamos. Lo único es que al ser ADR y no ser la acción como tal en teoría no tienes derecho a voto en la junta de accionistas... Aunque a la práctica puedes votar igual. Ya sé que no importa una mierda porque somos ultraminoritarios y nuestro voto no vale nada, pero bueno  

Si alguna vez tienes dudas haz el truco del ISIN que te dice @MagicTaly . Si el ISIN coincide es que es la misma acción con diferentes nombres...


----------



## MagicTaly (4 Feb 2021)

Por mi parte soy bastante n00b analizando empresas, y este hilo tiene cosas muy buenas. Así que no consideréis esto muy de fiar, que yo no tengo ni puta idea ... Aquí está el post

Eso sí, desde ayer que lo puse, se marcó un +10% y hoy un +5% (Vaya rapidez que tienen los bots buscando FOMO). A ver que piensan @gordinflas y @arriba/abajo que se lo han mirado!


----------



## ccc (4 Feb 2021)

A ver la primera de las telecos alemanas: Telefonica DE o O2D

- 2/3 del capital son de la matriz.
- PER al nivel del resto de las Telekos alemanas (asi de entrada, para muchos del hilo podria estar automaticamente descartada)
- El dividendo para 2021 esta pleneado en 0,18€ y "garantizado"  para los proximos 3 anyos
- Muy poco endeudada en comparacion a Telefonica, a Vodafone o a Telekom: No habria problemas para pedir credito (que lo va a tener que pedir, porque estan metiendo pasta por 5G, digitalizacion,...,y firmando pactos con Telekom y Vodafone).
- O2 tiene >40M de clientes en alemania. El problema es que se dirige al publico mas exigente en relacion a precios: tiene las mejoras ofertas, pero tb porque su cobertura es la peor de las 3 grandes; sin embargo, hay bundesländer en los que esta al mismo nivel. Yo por poner un ejemplo, tengo del trabajo, Vodafone y a nivel particular 3 Sims de O2 (para tablets y telefono personal): Los costes de los 3 contratos de O2 (por Drillish) suman menos que cualquier tarifa de Vodafone (y ademas ofreciendo menos). Tengo algun problema con O2, al igual que el resto de la gente en alemania? Por supuesto que no, la relacion calidad/precio es la mejor (y claro eso gusta en alemania ; pero los contratos de fibra optica y del trabajo, que entrarian por la gama alta y donde hay pasta, con que empresas los tengo? Pues ahi queda dicho.
- El problema de la red es que tienes muchos participantes (como Drillish que no pone un puto cable, pero que por legislacion se ve favorecida) y no tienes el mejor trozo del pastel.

Negativo:

- Estan planeadas inversiones en 5G (quiero decir que va a haber seguramente bastante gasto)
- No tienen mucho margen de beneficio.
- No tiene crecimiento desde hace tiempo.

Positivo:
- Dividendos planificados para los proximos 3 anyos.
- Digitalizacion (los frutos de la inversion de los proximos anyos, se vera a partir del 2025-2030 segun planificacion y crecimiento asociado).

En mi opinion (que no vale una mierda), un valor a tener en cuenta en el MP si se pone en las proximas 2/3 semanas con un 10% de descuento.


----------



## gordinflas (4 Feb 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> *Por mi parte soy bastante n00b analizando empresas, y este hilo tiene cosas muy buenas. Así que no consideréis esto muy de fiar, que yo no tengo ni puta idea* ... Aquí está el post



Joder pues si eres noob no quiero saber como serás cuando sepas, nos vas a jubilar a todos 

Lo de la goodwill que decías en el otro hilo no se lo mira NADIE y es muy importante para detectar contabilidades poco honestas. Si te la quieren colar de forma "legal" lo van a hacer por los intangibles. Junto con las fluctuaciones de beneficios por depreciaciones / amortizaciones / provisiones / cambios de moneda son las dos cosas de las que no habla casi nadie y que pueden transformar una inversión buena en horrible y viceversa.

Que sepas que a mi me has convencido con ADES. Ya he puesto orden a 5,20$. Si me entra luego la semana que viene vendo Tianyun para no quedarme en margen...


----------



## herodes2 (5 Feb 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Oye, alguno está Luckin Coffee? Este es el ejemplo de empresa que miente en sus cuentas y se va a los infiernos (llegó a valer 0.92) y ahora la gente se ha dado cuenta de que aunque se inventaran algo de ingresos, siguen teniendo miles de cafeterías por china y generan dinero. *Ha hecho un x3 en 2 días.*
> 
> Pienso que ahora mismo el potencial que queda de revalorización es corto, pero podría haber sido un buen candidato a cartera Kamikaze un poco antes (Salvando las distancias de mentir a todos los accionistas, un castigo demasiado fuerte como con Qiwi)
> 
> ...



Luckin Coffee, el Starbuck chino y responsable del último fraude en el Nasdaq, se declara en quiebra


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Feb 2021)

Abrochense sus cinturones damas y caballeros, vamos a perforar los 4:




Gordinflas una vez más haciéndonos ricos.


----------



## MagicTaly (5 Feb 2021)

herodes2 dijo:


> Luckin Coffee, el Starbuck chino y responsable del último fraude en el Nasdaq, se declara en quiebra



En teoría esto hace que tenga que salir fuera del NASDAQ, pero la compañía va a seguir...lo mismo le meto un tirito a los $3


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Feb 2021)

SargentoHighway dijo:


> Abrochense sus cinturones damas y caballeros, vamos a perforar los 4:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 564831
> 
> ...



Bueno esta es de @GOLDGOD fundamentalmente eh! Que luego el gordi se lleva la fama de la lana que carda el bueno de Gold jajajaja


----------



## Sin_Casa (5 Feb 2021)

He empezado a seguir este hilo y bueno, me gustaría hacer una pregunta, no sé si es el hilo correcto para ello.

¿Cuándo consideráis rotar cartera, es decir vender unas acciones para comprar otras?

Cuando le habéis sacado X beneficio
Cuando consideráis que ya no tiene más potencial por x motivos y puede haber otra que pueda generar más subida
quizás lo más importante ¿cómo podéis reconocer que ya no tiene más potencial? (sé que esto es complejo si se supiese seríamos todos ricos)
Gracias de antemano.


----------



## gordinflas (5 Feb 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> He empezado a seguir este hilo y bueno, me gustaría hacer una pregunta, no sé si es el hilo correcto para ello.
> 
> ¿Cuándo consideráis rotar cartera, es decir vender unas acciones para comprar otras?
> 
> ...



La que te he puesto en negrita. Ir persiguiendo precios en un mercado tan loco como el actual creo que no tiene mucho sentido. Ya no era muy fan del análisis técnico ni de ir prediciendo lo que harían las acciones antes de que llegase el Covid y ahora, en el mercado actual, creo que directamente ya no sirve para nada. Lo mejor es ser un oportunista e ir reaccionando a lo que te encuentres. Si ahora mismo el mercado odia Rusia hay que aprovechar y comprar empresas rusas buenas, si el mercado odia el carbón hay que encontrar algún subsector del carbón que sea bueno y comprarlo... Y así.

Yo lo que intento hacer es mirar la evolución de la empresa y luego ir ajustando los precios de entrada y salida en relación a como le vayan los resultados. 

Y sobre lo de saber si ya no tiene más potencial... te lo tienes que mirar como si fuera una relación probabilística de riesgo / recompensa. El riesgo depende de la calidad de la empresa. Si la empresa tiene buenos márgenes, perspectivas de futuro, crecimiento, buena directiva, es de un sector defensivo... el riesgo será bajo. La recompensa depende del precio al que cotiza en relación a sus resultados financieros. Los PERs, valores contables y demás ratios fundamentales. La cosa es ir viendo como evolucionan las dos a lo largo del tiempo y si encuentras algo con más potencial haces una rotación.

Eso a medio plazo. A largo plazo no se vende NUNCA. A largo plazo se supone que compras empresas que aguantarán para siempre y vivirás de los dividendos que te den a futuro.

Y a la hora de la verdad no me hago caso a mi mismo y vendo por intuición y siempre la cago


----------



## Sin_Casa (5 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> La que te he puesto en negrita. Ir persiguiendo precios en un mercado tan loco como el actual creo que no tiene mucho sentido. Ya no era muy fan del análisis técnico ni de ir prediciendo lo que harían las acciones antes de que llegase el Covid y ahora, en el mercado actual, creo que directamente ya no sirve para nada. Lo mejor es ser un oportunista e ir reaccionando a lo que te encuentres. Si ahora mismo el mercado odia Rusia hay que aprovechar y comprar empresas rusas buenas, si el mercado odia el carbón hay que encontrar algún subsector del carbón que sea bueno y comprarlo... Y así.
> 
> Yo lo que intento hacer es mirar la evolución de la empresa y luego ir ajustando los precios de entrada y salida en relación a como le vayan los resultados.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu comentario, me ha gustado la última frase jajaj suele pasarme algo igual. Mi idea es ir a largo y tocar emrpesas quizas a 1 o 2 años,.

Básicamente la idea de mi cartera es tener dos tipos de empresas, las buenas buenas a no vender nunca, e ir metiendo más y las no tan buenas que por x razones puedan generar buenos beneficios. De hecho tengo Renault con un 40% e beneficio mas o menos y estaba pensando en vender para pasar a otro sector con más potencial. así que haré búsqueda y miraré las que por aquí comentáis .

Otra pregunta, ¿puedo poner aquí mi cartera para ver que opinan los más expertos?

Gracias


----------



## SargentoHighway (5 Feb 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> He empezado a seguir este hilo y bueno, me gustaría hacer una pregunta, no sé si es el hilo correcto para ello.
> 
> ¿Cuándo consideráis rotar cartera, es decir vender unas acciones para comprar otras?
> 
> ...



Dejo por aqui un adjunto. Es tocho pero interesante.


----------



## gordinflas (5 Feb 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Otra pregunta, ¿puedo poner aquí mi cartera para ver que opinan los más expertos?
> 
> Gracias



Solo faltaría, para eso está el hilo xD


----------



## Sin_Casa (5 Feb 2021)

Jajaja tengo que buscarle un sustituto, ahora esta por los 40 así que quizás espere a ver si tira algo más



SargentoHighway dijo:


> Dejo por aqui un adjunto. Es tocho pero interesante.



Muchas gracias por el documento, es corto así que voy a mirarlo antes de dormir



gordinflas dijo:


> Solo faltaría, para eso está el hilo xD



Gracias  pues a ver si mañana por la mañana puedo subirla ( u hoy antes de dormir)

Gracias por los comentarios a los tres


----------



## Pobre... DeGraciaö... (6 Feb 2021)

Me uno a los agredecimientos de este hilo
+1 muy agradecido de vuestra sabiduría
Gordinflas es mi pastor!( sabio,humilde y generoso) yo estoy flipando con la rentabilidad de mi cartera que no tiene ni un ano de vida y lleva más de un 100% que no es normal y no me cuadra.me gustaría mostrar mi cartera en homenaje de este hilo pero no sé si es seguro poner una foto de pantalla?(si nadie la pone por algo será)
De todas maneras deseo que este hilo sea de largo plazo


Aquí hay nivel + de 100%


----------



## El De La Pole (6 Feb 2021)

No entiendo pq has vendido PAX, yo sigo holdeando 17.000 acciones. Un saludo.


----------



## gordinflas (6 Feb 2021)

El De La Pole dijo:


> No entiendo pq has vendido PAX, yo sigo holdeando 17.000 acciones. Un saludo.



Porque la veía más cara que las demás y quería un poco de liquidez. 

Y como soy horrible vendiendo pues me salí en mínimos de varias semanas.


----------



## Sin_Casa (6 Feb 2021)

Bueno he confeccionado esta tabla con mi cartera tiene un 47% de rentabilidad hasta día de ayer. Comentar que ahora mismo la que mayor peso tiene es Alibaba con un 12 % aunque intento que el peso se suela repartir entre un 5 % a 7% cada empresa del total. La que más rentabilidad me esta generando es Nio que entre a 3,7, pero en una bajada vendí para ver si podía recomprar más bajo y me salio mal la jugada, así que ahora la media es 6,7. La gran mayoría de ellas ha sido compradas en una sola compra sin promediar, solo he promediado en Alibaba, cloudera y Xiaomi ( por eso aparecen repartidas varáis veces) 
Las que me planteo no mantener mucho más tiempo están en rojo, la que voy a largo y me gustaría tener siempre en verde, las que no tiene color dependerá de como vea conveniente. Espero vuestras opiniones 

como veis tengo muchas chinas son el 63% de mi cartera, ya que considero que en Asia está el futuro. 

A futuro me gustaría añadir empresas más sólidas tipo Nestlé, visa, Facebook, Google, McDonald's, Pepsi, J&j etc pero estoy esperando a alguna corrección ( quizás no la haya)

Añado aquí una empresa que vi anoche y puede ser interesante me he planteado vender Renault y cambiarla pro esta, es la siguiente

Global Cord Blood Corp (CO) he visto que no tiene deuda prácticamente tiene fuerte crecimiento, su sector es muy específico es un banco de cordones umbilicales, busque y son hay otra empresa cotizando en bolsa. Puede ser un sector a futuro, os dejo un enlace a los ratios en investing que es donde los he comprobado

China Cord Blood (CO) Financial Ratios


Nombre empresatiket googledividendoPaisSectorprecio Entrada respectiva divisavariación porcentaje47,5590392​AccorEPA:ACSIEuropaHoteles27,2916,5262001NIONYSE:NIONOChinaAutomóviles6,73598,852251XIAOMIHKG:1810NOChinaElectrónica11129,453108Barrick GoldNYSE:GOLDSICanadaMinería19,840,77532643LufthansaETR:LHASIEuropaAerolíneas9,66814,8117501AirbusBME:AIRSIEuropaAeroespacial53,1877,9904306ZTONYSE:ZTONOChinaTransporte logística32,77-2,6642993RenaultEPA:RNOSIEuropaAutomóviles22,1881,9657349clouderaNYSE:CLDRNOUSATecnológica11,3247,0618321TMSNYSE:TSMSITaiwanSemiconductores87,3442,3679165GOLDWINDHKG:2208SIChinaTurbinas heolicas10,842,7333305TENCENTFRA:NNNDSIChinaTecnologica68,7715,166497AlibabaNYSE:BABANOChinaTecnologica285,07-9,95980665SINOPHARM GROUPHKG:1099SIChinaFarmaceutica19,86-8,50595883jd.comNASDAQ:JDNOChinaretails online86,629,65124305AlibabaNYSE:BABANOChinaTecnológica258,950,83249896AppleNASDAQ:AAPLSIUSATecnológica123,1611,9643411BZUNNASDAQ:BZUNNOChinaTecnológica35,936,2774514BaiduNASDAQ:BIDUNOChinaTecnológica199,237,6783372clouderaNYSE:CLDRNOUSATecnológica14,8916,2433735AlibabaNYSE:BABANOChinaTecnológica226,7818,4986432QUDIANNYSE:QDNOChinafintech préstamos1,43112,405989Country GardenHKG:2007SIChinaConstructora promotora10,36-8,39242234XIAOMIHKG:1810NOChinaElectrónica32,05-14,1440993EhangNASDAQ:EHNOChinaDrones autotripulados27,85176,811251chimos semiconductoresNASDAQ:IMOSSITaiwánSemiconductores26,42-5,2126933AlibabaNYSE:BABANOChinaTecnológica2583,54774461Eagle Aerial SystemNYSEAMERICAN:UAVSNOUSADrones12,43-7,132108BZUNNASDAQ:BZUNNOChinaTecnológica44,58,71110638FinVolutionNYSE:FINVSIChinafintech préstamos4,2-5,5189994


----------



## el loco babulia (6 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> La que te he puesto en negrita. Ir persiguiendo precios en un mercado tan loco como el actual creo que no tiene mucho sentido. Ya no era muy fan del análisis técnico ni de ir prediciendo lo que harían las acciones antes de que llegase el Covid y ahora, en el mercado actual, creo que directamente ya no sirve para nada. Lo mejor es ser un oportunista e ir reaccionando a lo que te encuentres. Si ahora mismo el mercado odia Rusia hay que aprovechar y comprar empresas rusas buenas, si el mercado odia el carbón hay que encontrar algún subsector del carbón que sea bueno y comprarlo... Y así.
> 
> Yo lo que intento hacer es mirar la evolución de la empresa y luego ir ajustando los precios de entrada y salida en relación a como le vayan los resultados.
> 
> ...



Maestro, considera us


gordinflas dijo:


> La que te he puesto en negrita. Ir persiguiendo precios en un mercado tan loco como el actual creo que no tiene mucho sentido. Ya no era muy fan del análisis técnico ni de ir prediciendo lo que harían las acciones antes de que llegase el Covid y ahora, en el mercado actual, creo que directamente ya no sirve para nada. Lo mejor es ser un oportunista e ir reaccionando a lo que te encuentres. Si ahora mismo el mercado odia Rusia hay que aprovechar y comprar empresas rusas buenas, si el mercado odia el carbón hay que encontrar algún subsector del carbón que sea bueno y comprarlo... Y así.
> 
> Yo lo que intento hacer es mirar la evolución de la empresa y luego ir ajustando los precios de entrada y salida en relación a como le vayan los resultados.
> 
> ...



Maestro, considera usted BABA como buena opción a largo plazo??
Es un autentico placer leerle a usted junto con otros pesos pesados de este foro, autenticos catedráticos de la immersion.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Feb 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Bueno he confeccionado esta tabla con mi cartera tiene un 47% de rentabilidad hasta día de ayer. Comentar que ahora mismo la que mayor peso tiene es Alibaba con un 12 % aunque intento que el peso se suela repartir entre un 5 % a 7% cada empresa del total. La que más rentabilidad me esta generando es Nio que entre a 3,7, pero en una bajada vendí para ver si podía recomprar más bajo y me salio mal la jugada, así que ahora la media es 6,7. La gran mayoría de ellas ha sido compradas en una sola compra sin promediar, solo he promediado en Alibaba, cloudera y Xiaomi ( por eso aparecen repartidas varáis veces)
> Las que me planteo no mantener mucho más tiempo están en rojo, la que voy a largo y me gustaría tener siempre en verde, las que no tiene color dependerá de como vea conveniente. Espero vuestras opiniones
> 
> como veis tengo muchas chinas son el 63% de mi cartera, ya que considero que en Asia está el futuro.
> ...




Yo personalmente me saldría de Accord, Lufthansa (veo riesgo de otra ampliación que te folles), de qudian porque es basura y encima puedes trincar buena pasta y de eagle porque la veo mucho más especulativa que EH, que ya tiene un producto mejor, ya los vende, ya genera oasta y en general va por delante en tecnología. Si quieres más exposición al sector, pilla warrants de zanite (que va a comprar algo de drones) o directamente pilla más acciones de EH. El resto está bastante bien aunque hay unas cuantas que no conozco y no he entrado a mirar en detalle


----------



## gordinflas (6 Feb 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Añado aquí una empresa que vi anoche y puede ser interesante me he planteado vender Renault y cambiarla pro esta, es la siguiente
> 
> Global Cord Blood Corp (CO) he visto que no tiene deuda prácticamente tiene fuerte crecimiento, su sector es muy específico es un banco de cordones umbilicales, busque y son hay otra empresa cotizando en bolsa. Puede ser un sector a futuro, os dejo un enlace a los ratios en investing que es donde los he comprobado
> 
> China Cord Blood (CO) Financial Ratios



Para añadir algo que no te haya dicho arriba/abajo... No eres el primero que me trae China Cord Blood, por privado ya me la han comentado un par de foreros y ya la tenía vista.

Sobre el papel es perfecta. Crece, no tiene deuda, los márgenes son brutales y van creciendo también, el capex es bajísimo... Pero hay algunas cosas que huelen raro.

La primera es que tienen muchísimo dinero en efectivo, pero no están haciendo nada con ese dinero. Si ese dinero fuera real lo deberían estar repartiendo entre los accionistas en forma de dividendo o recomprando acciones para corregir el precio de la acción. No solo no están haciendo eso sino que además están ampliando capital. En 2018 casi duplicaron el número de acciones en circulación.

La otra es que los beneficios suben sin parar pero el flujo de caja cada vez va bajando más. Eso no tiene sentido y menos en un negocio con tan pocos activos fijos. Si la empresa fuese ganando cada vez más también debería ir entrando cada vez más dinero, pero lo cierto es que en realidad cada vez entra menos.

Hay algunas más, pero estas dos son las principales. Esto huele a directiva incompetente o a fraude. Que las empresas chinas cotizadas en USA sean famosas por falsear las cuentas tampoco ayuda mucho, la verdad... Yo no me metería.


----------



## gordinflas (6 Feb 2021)

el loco babulia dijo:


> Maestro, considera usted BABA como buena opción a largo plazo??
> Es un autentico placer leerle a usted junto con otros pesos pesados de este foro, autenticos catedráticos de la immersion.



No hace falta que me trates de usted, aún no soy tan mayor ni tan rico   

BABA no es de mi estilo y no te sabría decir si va a ser buena a largo plazo. Estadísticamente las tecnológicas no lo hacen muy bien a largo plazo. Lo normal es que a las grandes les aparezcan competidores que les roban la cuota de mercado y se acaban estancando (piensa en las Intel, Oracle o IBM de turno). Otras acaban desapareciendo igual de rápido que llegaron (p.e. Nokia). 

Dicho esto BABA es 1000 veces mejor que Amazon. Es más grande que Amazon, crece más que Amazon, tiene más mercado potencial que Amazon y cotiza varias veces más barata por fundamentales que Amazon. Si hay que apostar por alguna de las dos es que ni me lo pensaría.


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Para añadir algo que no te haya dicho arriba/abajo... No eres el primero que me trae China Cord Blood, por privado ya me la han comentado un par de foreros y ya la tenía vista.
> 
> Sobre el papel es perfecta. Crece, no tiene deuda, los márgenes son brutales y van creciendo también, el capex es bajísimo... Pero hay algunas cosas que huelen raro.
> 
> ...




Esa empresa con esos números es 99% seguro fraude. Aunque fuera un 30% de opción de fraude, ya no compensa porque es poner muchas probabilidades en tu contra.

No tocar y olvidarte de ella.


----------



## Sin_Casa (6 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo personalmente me saldría de Accord, Lufthansa (veo riesgo de otra ampliación que te folles), de qudian porque es basura y encima puedes trincar buena pasta y de eagle porque la veo mucho más especulativa que EH, que ya tiene un producto mejor, ya los vende, ya genera oasta y en general va por delante en tecnología. Si quieres más exposición al sector, pilla warrants de zanite (que va a comprar algo de drones) o directamente pilla más acciones de EH. El resto está bastante bien aunque hay unas cuantas que no conozco y no he entrado a mirar en detalle



Muchas gracias por el aporte, como indicas tengo pensado salirme de esas, qudian de momento parece que sube y entre abajo, quizas saque lo invertido y continue dejando correr los beneficios.



gordinflas dijo:


> Para añadir algo que no te haya dicho arriba/abajo... No eres el primero que me trae China Cord Blood, por privado ya me la han comentado un par de foreros y ya la tenía vista.
> 
> Sobre el papel es perfecta. Crece, no tiene deuda, los márgenes son brutales y van creciendo también, el capex es bajísimo... Pero hay algunas cosas que huelen raro.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por el comentario no había caído en ese punto de vista de qué hacen con todo el cash que tiene, se agradece, me tocara buscar otra, estaba planteándome tambien la que comentaste de *P Group* por los dividendos, ¿ cres que tambien tiene potencial de subida?

un saludo


----------



## El De La Pole (6 Feb 2021)

Estoy en tu línea, tal vez PER 30 no, pero PER 22-24~ debería poder llegar. De todas formas, si alguien quiere comprar mis PAX, tendrá que pagar 30 HKD por lo menos. Adjunto mis acciones en Degiro. Tengo tambien 240 de STNE y 2 de GOOGL en otro broker.


----------



## aserejee (6 Feb 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Yo no lo he visto , solo he visto esto
> https://www.wateroasis.com.hk/wp-content/uploads/2020/06/e1161_200522_IR.pdf
> 
> 
> ...



Por delante que entiendo muy poco, pero una de las IPOs esperadas en Francia este año era hydrogen refueling solutions ALHRS

Acortaron el plazo de la IPO porque se saturaron con la demanda. 

pedi 100 acciones, me dieron 12.

Abre el 9 de febrero la cotizacion, viendo que está en Euronext Growth (para la PME y con sus horarios raros) , yo no me atrevo a recomendarlo y que me acabéis cogiendo mania  , pero si lo del hidrógeno lo veis con futuro y viendo la demanda no satisfecha en la IPO me da que comprar el 1er dia a medio plazo será un chollo. 

La empresa es de un solo propietario, se compromete a no vender sus acciones el 1er año. 

Nada de dividendos a corto o medio plazo

Repito, euronext Growth tiene horarios raros.

Ah, y si os interesa otra, lo mismo PME, horarios raros, franceses haciendo coches,... En fin, la empresa es de momento un PDF con un estudio de mercado para una futura empresa de cochecitos de hidrogeno que han montado poniendo en la portada del pdf a un piloto (en fin que podría pasar mal...) , se llama HOPIUM, el nombre mola. 
Yo la sigo a ver si se relajan (debí comprar el 1er día) y la compro mucho más baja de lo que esta ahora, pero así os dais cuenta de lo chungo que es el mercado poco regulado y los bailes que se pegan las acciones
... Franceses haciendo coches... Mejor olvidarlo


----------



## eldelavespa (8 Feb 2021)

Henan Jinma no para de subir, ¿hasta que precio creeis que puede llegar con todos los negocios que está poniendo en marcha? Es difícil estimar, lo sé, puede que sea una empresa para quedársela a largo plazo le están dando a todo y parece que saben lo que hacen. ¿que opináis?


----------



## gordinflas (8 Feb 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Henan Jinma no para de subir, ¿hasta que precio creeis que puede llegar con todos los negocios que está poniendo en marcha? Es difícil estimar, lo sé, puede que sea una empresa para quedársela a largo plazo le están dando a todo y parece que saben lo que hacen. ¿que opináis?



Si acaba haciendo la transición total a una empresa de producción y venta de hidrógeno se tendría que ver, pero a día de hoy el negocio sigue siendo carbonero-químico y ninguno de los dos sectores es bueno a largo. 

Tampoco tengo claro que el hidrógeno sea buen sector a largo plazo. En el fondo sigue siendo una commodity, tendrá sus ciclos igual que todas las demás materias primas.


----------



## porcospin (9 Feb 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Bueno he confeccionado esta tabla con mi cartera tiene un 47% de rentabilidad hasta día de ayer. Comentar que ahora mismo la que mayor peso tiene es Alibaba con un 12 % aunque intento que el peso se suela repartir entre un 5 % a 7% cada empresa del total. La que más rentabilidad me esta generando es Nio que entre a 3,7, pero en una bajada vendí para ver si podía recomprar más bajo y me salio mal la jugada, así que ahora la media es 6,7. La gran mayoría de ellas ha sido compradas en una sola compra sin promediar, solo he promediado en Alibaba, cloudera y Xiaomi ( por eso aparecen repartidas varáis veces)
> Las que me planteo no mantener mucho más tiempo están en rojo, la que voy a largo y me gustaría tener siempre en verde, las que no tiene color dependerá de como vea conveniente. Espero vuestras opiniones
> 
> como veis tengo muchas chinas son el 63% de mi cartera, ya que considero que en Asia está el futuro.
> ...



¿Has comparado las farmacéutica SINOPHARM GROUP y CSPC pharmaceutical?
Yo solo habia estaba siguiendo e informándome sobre la segunda


----------



## MagicTaly (9 Feb 2021)

Joder con Mongolian, ADES, JSW y Henan. Tengo las manos sucias de carbón...


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Feb 2021)

porcospin dijo:


> ¿Has comparado las farmacéutica SINOPHARM GROUP y CSPC pharmaceutical?
> Yo solo habia estaba siguiendo e informándome sobre la segunda



shinopharma Group la compré, CSPC no la conozco. Básicamente la compré porque quería tener una farmacéutica china, ( quizás haya mejores opciones) y esta llevaba creciendo beneficios pero había tenido un bajón importante en bolsa. Como has podido ver su bastante fan de china jajaj la veo como el futuro. No la compre por temas relacionados por covid ni nada de eso. No es una de mis mejores inversiones por rentabilidad a dia de hoy, pero es una compra a largo plazo, da un dividendo de casi el 4.


----------



## Polidamante (9 Feb 2021)

Buen rally tanto de FINV como de QIWI estos días (Qiwi en +9% hoy en pre)


----------



## aserejee (9 Feb 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> shinopharma Group la compré, CSPC no la conozco. Básicamente la compré porque quería tener una farmacéutica china, ( quizás haya mejores opciones) y esta llevaba creciendo beneficios pero había tenido un bajón importante en bolsa. Como has podido ver su bastante fan de china jajaj la veo como el futuro. No la compre por temas relacionados por covid ni nada de eso. No es una de mis mejores inversiones por rentabilidad a dia de hoy, pero es una compra a largo plazo, da un dividendo de casi el 4.



Yo la llevo tb, a 17
En su día estuve mirando otra que creo que es de su grupo 0570 China Traditional Chinese Medicine (y todavía me arrepiento de no haberla pillado)


----------



## gordinflas (9 Feb 2021)

Si no fuera porque estamos en un mercado de fin de ciclo (y en cuarentena) estaría pillando avión a Mongolia a dar las gracias personalmente a los señores del carbón


----------



## Tio1saM (9 Feb 2021)

A mi degiro hoy me pone mongolian como perdiendo algo mas de 600 pavos cuando nunca me la suele actualizar y en realidad a ha subido. ¿Os pasa algo similar?


----------



## MagicTaly (9 Feb 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> A mi degiro hoy me pone mongolian como perdiendo algo mas de 600 pavos cuando nunca me la suele actualizar y en realidad a ha subido. ¿Os pasa algo similar?



Degiro va con retraso, normalmente te pone el precio de cierre del día anterior, y cuando le sale de los balls se actualiza xD


----------



## gordinflas (9 Feb 2021)

Súmale las empresas grandes comprando bitcoins para hinchar artificialmente su cotización (Tesla no es la primera ni va a ser la última), minoritarios haciendo el trabajo sucio a los especuladores con sus pumps and dumps mientras "luchan contra los poderosos", el subreddit de WallStreetBets con más de 8,8 millones de usuarios... Solo de pensar en como va a acabar todo da MUCHÍSIMO miedo.

Con lo que flipo más es con el patrón de conducta de la gente nueva en el mundillo. Parece bots. Se meten en algo que no para de subir, ven que ganan dinero, luego repiten la misma estrategia tendencial pacodemierda que solo funciona en mercados en euforia extrema y se creen unos supergenios de la himbersión. Luego te vienen diciendo que el análisis fundamental y las empresas de dividendos son de pollaviejas y que las tecnológicas no están caras. Todas las métricas históricas te dicen que los mercados en general y las tecnológicas americanas en particular están por las putas nubes. Les dices eso y te sueltan su narrativa particular. Que si el short squeeze, que si el vehículo eléctrico es el futuro, que si las tecnológicas descuentan el crecimiento... No te dicen que lo del short squeeze importa bastante poco si la gente está corta con PUTS ni que las tecnológicas deberían crecer al 60% anual durante décadas para justificar sus precios actuales. Si sigues rebatiendo al final recurren al insulto y al "eres un amargado envidioso, no dirías eso si llevases lo mismo ganado que yo". Y ya si les enseñas que en realidad llevas más rendimiento que ellos sin asumir ni una fracción del riesgo te ponen en el ignore.

Lo peor es que cuando las cosas corrigen y vuelven a la normalidad esta gente desaparece. Véase el hilo de Gamestop, que cuando la cosa estaba subiendo todo el mundo estaba metiendo y racionalizando su (estúpida) compra e insultando a los que veníamos a meter un poco de cordura a la situación, pero cuando bajó un 70% en 3 sesiones luego todo el mundo desapareció. No me extraña que luego los novatos tengan la sensación de que todo el mundo gana, nadie de los que pierde sale a dar la cara...


----------



## MagicTaly (9 Feb 2021)

+1


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Feb 2021)

Vas a vender QFIN y signet?


----------



## gordinflas (10 Feb 2021)

Pongo una orden limitada en ADES a 5,50$. Si entra hoy por la noche vendo Tianyun.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Feb 2021)

ADES a cinco pavos y entramos todos a campeonar!!!


----------



## runik (10 Feb 2021)

Dentro en BEIJING URBAN CONSTRUCTION, que no me daba salido de primeras en DeGiro, creo que hacéis una labor brutal, como he podido le he intentado echar un cable a Gordiflas


----------



## Alejo66 (10 Feb 2021)

Buenas!

Gracias a todos por el hilo, sobretodo a los pesos pesados!

Yo he ido añadiendo dos clases de empresas que he visto por aquí. El 1er tipo es dividendo alto y empresa creciendo modestamente (Water oasis) y el segundo son bestias que se pueden hacer un ×10 sin despeinarse con el correr de los años. (Time interconnect o Pax).

La idea es la ostia porque unas aportan estabilidad y pagan cenas y copas y las otras aportan mucho potencial mientras dejan su dividendo (Time interconnect pagaba el 7% antes de esta subida) y encima tiene un potencial tremendo.

Intentaré ser más activo y avisaros de alguna empresa chula, como hacéis vosotros! 

Estoy dentro en Making science, que ahora ha subido mucho pero pegadle un ojo porque en small caps occidentales hay mucho juego también!


----------



## ccc (11 Feb 2021)

Alejo66 dijo:


> Buenas!
> 
> Gracias a todos por el hilo, sobretodo a los pesos pesados!
> 
> ...



He visto los datos de Time Interconnect y no se, quiza alguno de los del hilo puede decirte algo porque es de HK y eso para muchos la hace interesante : yo lo unico que veo es un PER aceptable, pero una deuda de las hostia que en el ultimo anyo se ha disparado. 

Respecto a Making Science no la toco ni con un palo. 

Pero lo dicho, veamos si alguien se anima y nos dice sus impresiones.

Bienvenido.


----------



## gordinflas (11 Feb 2021)

Alejo66 dijo:


> Estoy dentro en Making science, que ahora ha subido mucho pero pegadle un ojo porque en small caps occidentales hay mucho juego también!



Algo hay, pasa que todo lo que hemos encontrado por aquí han sido carboneras, barcos de gas natural licuado y financieras usureras 

Fly Leasing también... Aunque sinceramente el sector de la aviación cada vez está más jodido. Creo que nadie de los que estamos por aquí esperábamos un escenario tan negativo. FLY sigue cobrando porque las aerolíneas siguen ampliando capital y follando a sus accionistas... Pero llegará un punto en que la flota de FLY se volverá viejuna y perderá su valor. El modelo de negocio de estas empresas implica vender el avión pasado un tiempo y dudo que en el mercado actual haya mucha demanda de aviones. Ya era la que tenía la flota más antigua de las 4 grandes del sector del leasing y si esto continua quizá tenga problemas para sacarse de encima la flota.

Eso no quita que siga cotizando a un PER (2019) de 1'5, a P/BV de 0'36, que recompre acciones al 5% anual y que siga ganando dinero en la peor crisis para el sector de la aviación de la historia. Riesgo / rentabilidad, supongo.

EDITO: Y coincido con @ccc , Time no la veo de crecimiento (aunque quizá @GOLDGOD piensa distinto, no sé). Si lo hace perfecto, pero no la tengo para que me crezca al 50% anual ni nada así. El objetivo con Time era tener una empresa barata y de calidad en un sector que no suele estar barato ni ser de calidad...


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Feb 2021)

Que grandes empresas nos ha traido Gordinflas y CIA , pero lo que mas me gusta es cuando al husmearlas encuentro detalles interesantes.

De Signet la ingente compra/regalo de acciones por/a los insiders como nunca habia visto.

De MMC la construccion de la linea ferrea que soluccionara el problema de logistica y abaratara el transporte , lo que seguramente dara la puntilla a Australia ,y le permita aumentar sus ventas de coke a China , convirtiendola posiblemente en la principal proveedora de coke de China.

​



Y de Time Interconnect Technologies el detalle es este .






​


Aunque a mi personalmente me hubiera gustado mas algo del estilo de este, pero claro , quizas se iba buscando mas un aspecto amigable en lugar de uno que fuese aterrando a la gente .jiji






Un ejército de robots para combatir el coronavirus​
Si , nuestra empresa de cableado ha creado una unidad de robotica para crear robots en masa para dominar el mundo , ejejem digo , para la empresa CloudMinds .

Tras conocer esto viendo el año lleno de cosas atipicas que se han producido , estaba entre ir a destruir las instalaciones para evitar la aniquilacion de la humanidad o comprar mas acciones . De momento de decante por lo segundo.

Ya hace unos meses en los resultados del 1H del 2020 en la pag 32 de uno de mis apartados favoritos ya nos avisaba de sus futuros planes de negocio. Pero por entoces no le preste la merecida atencion.

"In addition to the cable assembly and networking cables business units, the Group is going to
set up a new business unit – *Robotics Business Unit*. Robotics is becoming one of the fastest
growing industries in the PRC and is also one of the key industries of the “Made in China 2025”
(a national strategic plan). Whilst it is challenging, robotics business is a new endeavour of the
Group. In order to better develop this new business, *the Group is collaborating with a well-known
robot customer, who owns a leading artificial intelligence (“AI”) technology, and has set up a new
wholly-owned subsidiary “TIME Robotics Technology (Shanghai) Limited” *in Shanghai. It carries
a flexible manufacturing setup, provides digitised supply chain management and high-level product
traceability. The Group is also building a new team for robotic product assembly and developing
related manufacturing capabilities in vertical integration. The Group believes that this new business
can create many possibilities and lead the Group to another new stage."​
Por lo que hace poco me puse a googlear para buscar info , y que como no encontraba nada me puse en contacto por email con la empresa a lo cual muy rapidamente me respondio el mismo CFO , o quizas su secretaria en su nombre.



​Y tras investigar a cada una de ellas la pagina de Walden Venture me dio un nombre : CLOUDMINDS. Una de las empresas que se exiliaron de USA gracias a Trump.

CloudMinds - Wikipedia​

LA EMPRESA CloudMinds *se fundó en 2015* con los tres elementos de muchas empresas emergentes exitosas: una visión audaz, gente creativa y un apoyo financiero alentador. La visión de CloudMinds es que para el 2025, los útiles robots humanoides serán asequibles para el hogar promedio. La visión también incluye la creación de un nuevo tipo de empresa con el carácter internacional único que se gana y mantiene la confianza de las personas y los mercados en todas partes. Las personas de CloudMinds son vitales para hacer que la visión cobre vida. El fundador de la empresa es el emprendedor en serie Bill Huang, que tiene un historial de convertir visiones tecnológicas en realidad. Bill ha atraído al equipo de CloudMinds, que son científicos, ingenieros, líderes empresariales y otros profesionales de primer nivel. CloudMinds tiene funciones críticas distribuidas en sus ubicaciones principales en *Silicon Valley, Tokio y Beijing.* De acuerdo con su carácter internacional, equipo y ubicaciones, CloudMinds cuenta con el respaldo de un conjunto de inversores internacionalmente diverso, incluidos *Foxconn, Keytone Ventures, SoftBank y Walden Venture Investments.* MÁQUINAS INTELIGENTES CONECTADAS A LA NUBE El referente de la inteligencia es el ser humano. Sin embargo, no existe ninguna tecnología que permita una inteligencia similar a la humana dentro de un robot humanoide. Las dimensiones físicas no funcionan. Mientras que un cerebro humano promedio pesa menos de 1,5 kg (3,5 libras), ¡el silicio solo para un cerebro artificial pesaría más de mil toneladas! Afortunadamente, la IA de la capacidad humana se está desarrollando y puede proporcionarse en la nube. La distribución del procesamiento es un habilitador clave. Así como las comunicaciones móviles solo son posibles con redes celulares, los robots demasiado inteligentes solo son posibles en la nube.

CloudMinds Technology | Cloud Robotics & Artificial Intelligence
Look inside the hospital in China where coronavirus patients were treated by robots
XR-1 Service Robot | CloudMinds Cloud Robots​
Por cierto , alguien no ve un paralelismo de acojone entre Cloudminds y Time Interconect con Skynet y Cyberdyne Systems Corporation ?


----------



## Sin_Casa (11 Feb 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Que grandes empresas nos ha traido Gordinflas y CIA , pero lo que mas me gusta es cuando al husmearlas encuentro detalles interesantes.
> 
> De Signet la ingente compra/regalo de acciones por/a los insiders como nunca habia visto.
> 
> ...



Muy interesante aportación. CloudMinds no esta en bolsa no?


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (12 Feb 2021)

Seguís viendo entrar a Time Interconnect al precio actual? Estaba esperando una corrección y cada vez se me está escapando más la acción jajaaj


----------



## gordinflas (12 Feb 2021)

Y sin hostias... incluso en estos meses de subidas ha ido apareciendo algún chollo. También hay varias empresas que han ido saliendo por el hilo que están a precios inferiores a los que las hemos comprado la mayoría de foreros y sin ninguna noticia negativa. Siempre se puede tirar por ahí.

El FOMO es jodido de aguantar psicológicamente pero más jodido es comprar algo a precios no-tan-buenos...


----------



## gordinflas (12 Feb 2021)

Bueno, viendo el panorama y viendo los rendimientos de la cartera cada vez estoy más asustado. Es imposible que esto dure para siempre.

No voy a vender nada porque por fundamentales no tendría sentido, todo lo que llevamos por aquí sigue estando barato aunque algunas cosas ya no estén a precios de quiebra como a mediados del año pasado. Pero seamos sinceros, hay una burbuja de 3 pares de narices. Lo dicen los ratios fundamentales y se puede ver en la euforia maniática que hay entre la gente que invierte.

Por poner un ejemplo, mis colegas de la vida real no saben que invierto, nunca saco el tema... Pero ya van tres grupos distintos del Whatsapp que sacan el tema de los Bitcoins y de Tesla y de Gamestop. Gente sin conocimientos del mundillo y con intuición financiera nula presumiendo de ganar dinero en algo que ni siquiera entienden. Un amigo del instituto tradeando shitcoins sin saber siquiera lo que es la blockchain, el padre de un colega (un boomer como diría ese mongolo del otro hilo con la foto de perfil de Einstein) metido hasta el culo en Tesla y Bitcoin... Gente que no sabe ni diferenciar entre "ingresos" y "beneficios" creyéndose supergenios con sus diferentes narrativas para explicarte que esta vez es diferente.

Como yo no creo que esta vez sea diferente a las 197349057139048 veces anteriores pero tampoco tengo ganas de malvender empresas que creo que no están al precio que merecen... Creo que voy a seguir a @GOLDGOD y comprar algunas PUTS. Para quién no lo sepa las puts son opciones y las opciones son un producto dificilillo de entender que no sabré explicar en unas pocas líneas, quién no sepa de qué van puede buscar algún video en Youtube que seguramente lo explicará mejor y más rápido de lo que lo pueda hacer yo...


----------



## Wunderbarez (12 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, viendo el panorama y viendo los rendimientos de la cartera cada vez estoy más asustado. Es imposible que esto dure para siempre.
> 
> No voy a vender nada porque por fundamentales no tendría sentido, todo lo que llevamos por aquí sigue estando barato aunque algunas cosas ya no estén a precios de quiebra como a mediados del año pasado. Pero seamos sinceros, hay una burbuja de 3 pares de narices. Lo dicen los ratios fundamentales y se puede ver en la euforia maniática que hay entre la gente que invierte.
> 
> ...



Hola @gordinflas una pregunta por curiosidad, es que sigo también el hilo de @eDreamer (entre otros) y ambos habéis publicado un mensaje similar en vuestros respectivos hilos. ¿Ha sido simplemente una coincidencia o ha sucedido algo concreto que os haya saltar las alarmas?. No se, es que me ha llamado muchísimo la atención ponerme a leer, como cada día, los hilos que tengo en favoritos y encontrarme dos mensajes casi idénticos seguidos.


----------



## gordinflas (13 Feb 2021)

Nope, nada en particular. Quizá es que ir viendo que la cartera sube cada día lo que en una situación de mercado normal subiría en un mes me pone ansioso.

Y bueno, aunque los mensajes se parezcan lo que hacemos es bastante distinto. Por lo que he entendido @eDreamer se ha salido del todo y yo voy a aguantar. No porque no tenga ganas de salir y consolidar ganancias, ojo... pero es que tampoco hay ningún otro sitio mejor en el que tener el dinero ahora mismo. La renta fija lleva años y años burbujeada y dando rentabilidades negativas, el inmobiliario está por las nubes, las materias primas se han pegado un buen subidón, las "inversiones alternativas" (p.e. cryptos) también están hipercalentadas (y personalmente soy bastante escéptico con ellas)... Tampoco puedo tener el dinero en efectivo por el tema de que con la impresora de dinero se pierde poder adquisitivo.

Así que eso. Voy a comprar unas puts (imagino que serán del nasdaq a 1 año vista) y voy a hacer una estrategia long-short. Si el mercado sigue subiendo ganaré menos, si las cosas van mal perderé menos.


----------



## pandiella (13 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Nope, nada en particular. Quizá es que ir viendo que la cartera cada día lo que en una situación de mercado normal subiría en un mes me pone ansioso.
> 
> Y bueno, aunque los mensajes se parezcan lo que hacemos es bastante distinto. Por lo que he entendido @eDreamer se ha salido del todo y yo voy a aguantar. No porque no tenga ganas de salir y consolidar ganancias, ojo... pero es que tampoco hay ningún otro sitio mejor en el que tener el dinero ahora mismo. La renta fija lleva años y años burbujeada y dando rentabilidades negativas, el inmobiliario está por las nubes, las materias primas se han pegado un buen subidón, las "inversiones alternativas" (p.e. cryptos) también están hipercalentadas (y personalmente soy bastante escéptico con ellas)... Tampoco puedo tener el dinero en efectivo por el tema de que con la impresora de dinero se pierde poder adquisitivo.
> 
> Así que eso. Voy a comprar unas puts (imagino que serán del nasdaq a 1 año vista) y voy a hacer una estrategia long-short. Si el mercado sigue subiendo ganaré menos, si las cosas van mal perderé menos.



no entiendo muy buen lo de los puts, pero no va un poco contra tu estrategia? que creo que es invertir por fundamentales, y con cierto riesgo. lo del put vengo a entenderlo como un seguro, y como todo seguro tiene un precio. 

Si las cosas van mal en el mercado, las empresas que invertiste se supone saldrian reforzadas, y una vez pasada la crisis estarias en una posicion mejor que ahora. No estas convirtiendo tu cartera "un poco kamikaze" en una especie de cartera "fondo de inversion"?

lo que tengo entendido es que los fondos de inversion famosos compran puts y otras cosas para equilibrar porque no se pueden permitir retornos en una anyo dado que digan mal, pero si por ellos fuesen aguantarian sus posiciones.


----------



## bientop (13 Feb 2021)

Los tipos de interés en 2000 llegaron al 6,5%, en el 2008 llegaron al 5,25% después de una muy rápida subida y ahora están en el 0,25%... Una bajada del 95% comparativamente, lo cual no quita que se pueda revertir.

Son los mayores argumentos a favor de que continúe la tendencia alcista cuando se hacen comparaciones.

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...8QxfQBCC4wAA&usg=AOvVaw0qATPPp_Sb_gvA53gjSkjg


----------



## desev (13 Feb 2021)

Aprovecho que estáis tocando el tema de la posible megacorrección para compartir mi idea al respecto por si os encaja. Dicha idea es que *no sé hasta qué punto sufrirían las inversiones de calidad y baratas si pinchan el bitcoin y el nasdaq, ya que pueden convertirse en valor refugio e incluso subir*. 
Por ejemplo, esto ocurrió durante la burbuja.com (Buffet vs. Nasdaq).


Fuente: yahoofinance

Todo hay que decirlo, el value como conjunto sufrió un tiempo, en especial dos años más tarde, durante el fin del ciclo bajista;


Fuente: greenbackd.com

Berkshire en particular sí que subió mucho durante los años siguientes; no llegó a tener resaca. 


Fuente: TheMotleyFool

La lógica que tengo al respecto es;
- Escenario optimista: las inversiones de calidad, baratas, creciendo a lo grande y, sobre todo, que a menudo están en China (_"Gordinflas & Friends Club Seal"_) podrían ser la nueva Berkshire e incluso subir mientras el mundo arde. 
- Escenario pesimista: quizás bajasen también por caída generalizada... tras seguir subiendo durante un tiempo indefinido, pero probablemente serían las primeras en recuperar terreno (y nadie podría saber dónde estaría el nuevo dip ni cuánto durará el auge actual) así que dudosamente habría compensado la estrategia de quedarse fuera.
- Escenario alternativo: todo se lateraliza durante años simplemente.

Un saludo


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (13 Feb 2021)

Os haré caso y me aguantaré el FOMO como buenamente pueda jajaja. Aunque creo que a Qiwi sí que le voy a meter un paquetito antes de que suba más


----------



## BABY (13 Feb 2021)

Es que QIWI está a PER (pollavieja) 6 (no 20 o 30), gana dinero y reparte dividendo. ¿Puede caer?. Si (y si va a PER 3 o 4, se amplía posición) ¿Puede doblar?. A lo mejor, mientras tanto, se cobra dividendo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Feb 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Es que QIWI está a PER (pollavieja) 6 (no 20 o 30), gana dinero y reparte dividendo. ¿Puede caer?. Si (y si va a PER 3 o 4, se amplía posición) ¿Puede doblar?. A lo mejor, mientras tanto, se cobra dividendo.



Entre a 10 muy bajo y cuento salir a 20. Ese es el plan de ruta. Como tú dices estás muy cubierto en el downside porque es un buen negocio y a ese precio de entrada el PER es ridículo. El upside es tirar a los 20 de vuelta o incluso que se haga popular entre la peña y te la disparen. En definitiva un ejemplo clásico de ASIMETRIA entre riesgo y beneficio


----------



## gordinflas (13 Feb 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> no entiendo muy buen lo de los puts, pero no va un poco contra tu estrategia? que creo que es invertir por fundamentales, y con cierto riesgo. lo del put vengo a entenderlo como un seguro, y como todo seguro tiene un precio.
> 
> Si las cosas van mal en el mercado, las empresas que invertiste se supone saldrian reforzadas, y una vez pasada la crisis estarias en una posicion mejor que ahora. No estas convirtiendo tu cartera "un poco kamikaze" en una especie de cartera "fondo de inversion"?
> 
> lo que tengo entendido es que los fondos de inversion famosos compran puts y otras cosas para equilibrar porque no se pueden permitir retornos en una anyo dado que digan mal, pero si por ellos fuesen aguantarian sus posiciones.



La diferencia con los fondos es que yo no compraría para suavizar la caída (aunque la caída se suavizaría, eso seguro), sino más bien para conseguir liquidez para comprar cosas tiradas de precio en caso de que el escenario pesimista que comenta @desev se acabe dando. Eso y que en realidad pillaré las puts por fundamentales también. Es mi forma de ponerme corto sin arriesgar demasiado dinero. Si he comprado acciones de cosas baratas, sin deuda, de China y de empresas normales; al comprar las puts buscaré cosas de sectores caros en países caros y con mucha deuda. También que la prima de la put no sea muy alta...

Viendo como está el mercado lo que veo más óptimo dentro de lo que me deja comprar Degiro es puts en el mini-Nasdaq100. Ahí están todas las tecnológicas más burbujeadas y es un índice del país más burbujeado. Seguramente las pillaré a 9-12 meses vista.

Y sí, lo que dice @GOLDGOD de que esta cartera no debería llamarse "kamikaze" tiene toda la razón del mundo... pero es que yo venía del mundillo de la inversión a largo plazo y meterme en sector carbón, small caps enanas de China y empresas rusas me parecía casi suicida. Cuando abrí el hilo el año pasado también parecía que habíamos entrado en unas caídas del estilo de 1929 y personalmente creía que quizá entraba demasiado pronto. 

Si alguien tiene alguna idea para rebautizar el hilo estoy abierto a sugerencias


----------



## Sin_Casa (13 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> La diferencia con los fondos es que yo no compraría para suavizar la caída (aunque la caída se suavizaría, eso seguro), sino más bien para conseguir liquidez para comprar cosas tiradas de precio en caso de que el escenario pesimista que comenta @desev se acabe dando. Eso y que en realidad pillaré las puts por fundamentales también. Es mi forma de ponerme corto sin arriesgar demasiado dinero. Si he comprado acciones de cosas baratas, sin deuda, de China y de empresas normales; al comprar las puts buscaré cosas de sectores caros en países caros y con mucha deuda. También que la prima de la put no sea muy alta...
> 
> Viendo como está el mercado lo que veo más óptimo dentro de lo que me deja comprar Degiro es puts en el mini-Nasdaq100. Ahí están todas las tecnológicas más burbujeadas y es un índice del país más burbujeado. Seguramente las pillaré a 9-12 meses vista.
> 
> ...



La estrategia de los puts ¿en que se basa concretamente?. ¿comprar el puts pero no salir de las posiciones que tienes en acciones y luego con los beneficios de los puts comprar más acciones para promediar a la baja?

Estoy verde en el tema de las opciones, gracias


----------



## BABY (13 Feb 2021)

Este hilo ya no puede cambiarse de nombre. Incluso tiene dentro el post de La Sagra. Es historia viva de la inversión.


----------



## gordinflas (13 Feb 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> La estrategia de los puts ¿en que se basa concretamente?. ¿comprar el puts pero no salir de las posiciones que tienes en acciones y luego con los beneficios de los puts comprar más acciones para promediar a la baja?
> 
> Estoy verde en el tema de las opciones, gracias



Exacto. Tal cual has dicho.

Las opciones en realidad son seguros. Luego hay locos como los de r/wallstreetbets que las usan como proxy para apalancarse a saco, pero originalmente el objetivo de las opciones era protegerte contra determinadas situaciones de mercado. Las puts te protegen contra las caídas, esa es su función. Si el mercado sigue subiendo el dinero que haya perdido comprando las puts no me importará mucho. Si el mercado baja pues usaré el dinero que me den las puts para comprar lo que ha caído. Así de simple.

Dicho esto... Las opciones son como un cuchillo jamonero, muy útiles si las usas en su debido contexto pero si no vigilas te pueden rebanar los dedos. A mi solo me gusta vender / comprar puts y en situaciones MUY concretas. A principios de este hilo vendí un par de puts de Aegon, por si a alguien le interesa ver como me gusta usar las puts desde el otro lado. 

Las calls no las tocaría ni con un palo.


----------



## gordinflas (13 Feb 2021)

Pero Burry si que es un verdadero kamikaze... Con algunas de sus jugadas yo me cagaría encima


----------



## Sin_Casa (14 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Exacto. Tal cual has dicho.
> 
> Las opciones en realidad son seguros. Luego hay locos como los de r/wallstreetbets que las usan como proxy para apalancarse a saco, pero originalmente el objetivo de las opciones era protegerte contra determinadas situaciones de mercado. Las puts te protegen contra las caídas, esa es su función. Si el mercado sigue subiendo el dinero que haya perdido comprando las puts no me importará mucho. Si el mercado baja pues usaré el dinero que me den las puts para comprar lo que ha caído. Así de simple.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la rápida respuesta. Buscare que puts hay en Degiro en caso de necesitarlas si se da posible corrección dentro de poco, también buscaré más info por internet
gracias de nuevo


----------



## pandiella (14 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Exacto. Tal cual has dicho.
> 
> Las opciones en realidad son seguros. Luego hay locos como los de r/wallstreetbets que las usan como proxy para apalancarse a saco, pero originalmente el objetivo de las opciones era protegerte contra determinadas situaciones de mercado. Las puts te protegen contra las caídas, esa es su función. Si el mercado sigue subiendo el dinero que haya perdido comprando las puts no me importará mucho. Si el mercado baja pues usaré el dinero que me den las puts para comprar lo que ha caído. Así de simple.
> 
> ...



soy novato, empece hace un mes. meti 25k en muy variadas empresas, cogiendo ideas de este y otros hilos del foro y otros foros. supongo que se puede llamar especulativa a mi carterilla, con potencial de altos retornos, pero de cierto riesgo.

en unas semanas dispondre de otros 25k, y mi idea, por desconocimiento de alternativas, era invertir 5k unicamente y dejar 20k para comprar despues de la "gran correcion", supongo que en alto porcentaje en las mismas empresas que ya tengo. 

un gran peligro que le veo a mi estrategia es que al tener disponible el cash vaya metiendo en "empresas atractivas" antes de tiempo, y no tenga cuando de verdad valga la pena

me pondre a estudiar un poco lo de las options, parece una estrategia mas activa (y entretenida). y supongo que entenderlas puede servir de termometro de lo que los actores del mercado esperan


----------



## pandiella (14 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Exacto. Tal cual has dicho.
> 
> Las opciones en realidad son seguros. Luego hay locos como los de r/wallstreetbets que las usan como proxy para apalancarse a saco, pero originalmente el objetivo de las opciones era protegerte contra determinadas situaciones de mercado. Las puts te protegen contra las caídas, esa es su función. Si el mercado sigue subiendo el dinero que haya perdido comprando las puts no me importará mucho. Si el mercado baja pues usaré el dinero que me den las puts para comprar lo que ha caído. Así de simple.
> 
> ...



a que te refieres con lo del peligro de las options? a usarlas mas alla de la idea de proteger una posicion?


----------



## ccc (14 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, viendo el panorama y viendo los rendimientos de la cartera cada vez estoy más asustado. Es imposible que esto dure para siempre.
> 
> No voy a vender nada porque por fundamentales no tendría sentido, todo lo que llevamos por aquí sigue estando barato aunque algunas cosas ya no estén a precios de quiebra como a mediados del año pasado. Pero seamos sinceros, hay una burbuja de 3 pares de narices. Lo dicen los ratios fundamentales y se puede ver en la euforia maniática que hay entre la gente que invierte.
> 
> ...



Bueno, una serie de reflexiones no correlacionadas:

1) Lo primero comentar vuestra inversion por valor vs indices; por lo que leo, por lo que leo, el 99% de las inversiones indexadas seran mejor que cualquier otra: Y en este segundo grupo incluyo la inversion de valor; sin embargo, en vuestro caso (incluyo tb a @arriba/abajo, @GOLDGOD ,...) puede llegar a ser bastante superior. Por que?* Porque el momento de entrada es crucial.* Si alguien entra a dia de hoy en indexados, puede quedarse pillado pues la bolsa esta claramente sobrevalorada. En vuestro caso, creo que vuestras carteras pueden manterse a LP, pues no hay valoraciones recalentadas, sino todo lo contrario.

2) Los rendimientos obtenidos en la cartera a dia de hoy no son muestra de nada; voy a poner un ejemplo, si hubiera comprado Daimler cuando estaba alrededor de 20€ (y digo esta porque si que hubiera comprado, si mi cuenta no hubiera tenido retraso) me estaria multiplicando por 3, lo que estaria algo mejor que vosotros. Sin embargo, seamos claros, que Daimler este cotizando a estos precios es una locura absoluta (no venden un puto coche en europa y dependen exclusivamente de las ventas de china); en todos los valores presentados en este hilo, veo todo lo contrario: *Tienen un potencial de crecimiento y siguen infravaloradas*.

3)* El unico patron que veo en esta bolsa, es un flujo entre acciones*, no veo movimiento IN/OUT, pues no hay muchas alternativas de inversion. Pues bien, si se pincha la burbuja, tengo claro que el dinero va fluir desde los teslas y co burbujeados hasta las empresas totalmente ignoradas por el mercado como las que se estan mencionando aqui. Y lo mismo puedo decir de las regiones: En mi opinion, mucho dinero ha vuelto a europa y usa, pero va a volver a china y co.

4) Una cosa diferente que estoy observando a la crisis del 2008 es que por lo que leo en algun foro aleman, esta vez si que puede ser que se genere inflacion, pues el dinero esta vez, no solo se esta inyectando para cuadrar balances de empresas destrozadas pero estructurales para el sistema, sino que esta fluyendo hacia el mercado y la economia real. Si la inflacion sube, terminaran subiendo algo los tipos y donde hay tipos negativos puede ser que vuelvan a ser ligeramente positivos, lo que significa que habra saldo vendedor de la bolsa (eso es en mi opinion, un factor importante que os debe preocupar: si el dinero va a salir de la bolsa o no)

5) Lo unico que no entiendo en esta bolsa es el papel de la reserva federal, que ante este mercado deberia haber comenzado a retirar dinero y sin embargo, sigue alimentando esta burbuja, que ademas esta burbujeando a las grandes cotizadas hasta unos niveles insospechados: Tesla, amazon, apple, google,..., mientras que la mayoria sufren de lo lindo. Y por lo que parece, van a seguir con el mismo papel 

6) Muchos sectores van a tener gigantes Zombies: IAG, Renault,...Los estados no las van a dejar caer, pero no van a regalar toda la inversion y creditos concedidos: si la cosa mejora, estas empresas van a comenzar a volver a generar, pero van a sufrir de lo lindo y el inversor va a pagar: Todos los que ahora mantengan valores van a quedarse pillados (a mi me parece, una caza de pardillos a los que hay que ir desplumando a LP: como por ejemplo, han hecho los bancos en nuestro sector bancareo)

7) En mi opinion, creo que el mercado puede tener algun correctivo, pero terminaremos en un lateral a MP: Y si, muchas empresas como Tesla terminaran por no corfirmar expectativas y el dinero terminara fluyendo hacia valores de una forma mas coherente.

En resumen, felicitaros por vuestros resultados, pues seguramente sean correctos no solo a CP, sino a LP; no veo tanta necesidad de operar con futuros, pues precisamente habeis estado formando una cartera a LP; en mi caso, esperare a alguna correcion o a ir cogiendo valores que me parezcan interesantes tal y como habeis hecho (y espero que sigais haciendo) vosotros.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Feb 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Bueno, una serie de reflexiones no correlacionadas:
> 
> 1) Lo primero comentar vuestra inversion por valor vs indices; por lo que leo, por lo que leo, el 99% de las inversiones indexadas seran mejor que cualquier otra: Y en este segundo grupo incluyo la inversion de valor; sin embargo, en vuestro caso (incluyo tb a @arriba/abajo, @GOLDGOD ,...) puede llegar a ser bastante superior. Por que?* Porque el momento de entrada es crucial.* Si alguien entra a dia de hoy en indexados, puede quedarse pillado pues la bolsa esta claramente sobrevalorada. En vuestro caso, creo que vuestras carteras pueden manterse a LP, pues no hay valoraciones recalentadas, sino todo lo contrario.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu reflexión. Muy de acuerdo en general con todo. Sólo una puntualización. Cuando dices que si entras a Daimler a X ahora llevarías más rentabilidad que gordi o que yo, por ejemplo, estás asumiendo que todo el dinero lo metes en Daimler, lo cual obviamente no es factible (no sería una cartera básicamente). Piensa que para llevar una cartera en +100% por ejemplo, muchas cosas nos han subido mucho más de 100%. Yo tengo cosas en +600/+700%. Eso tiene que compensar cosas que han subido mucho menos o cosas incluso que pueden estar en perdidas. Así que en definitiva un 100% de media en una cartera, incluso en estos meses de tanta volatilidad, me parece una sacada de polla enorme


----------



## gordinflas (14 Feb 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> a que te refieres con lo del peligro de las options? *a usarlas mas alla de la idea de proteger una posicion?*



Exacto, justo esto.

Las opciones son contratos en los que una parte recibe el *derecho* de *comprar / vender* un producto a un *precio* acordado y en un *período de tiempo* acordado. Los que reciben el derecho a comprar / vender *pagan al principio* para obtener ese derecho y *luego pueden ganar dinero *(o no) ejerciendo ese derecho.

La otra parte tiene la *obligación* de *vender / comprar* un producto a un *precio* acordado y en un *período de tiempo* acordado. Los que reciben la obligación de comprar / vender *cobran al principio* a cambio de asumir la obligación y *luego pueden perder dinero* (o no) cuando la otra parte ejerza su derecho.

Hay 4 ejes aquí:

Comprador / Vendedor
Derecho / Obligación
Precio
Tiempo
Quizá por eso a la gente le cuesta tanto pillar las opciones. No son nada intuitivas, empezando por su nombre. Con la mayoría de productos financieros solo hay los ejes de comprador / vendedor y precio.

Luego hay otras cosas que hay que saber, como por ejemplo que cada opcion es un contrato sobre 100 acciones.

Cuando mañana o pasado pille las puts del mini-nasdaq voy a explicar el proceso que he seguido. Quizá pueda servir a alguien de ejemplo práctico...


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Feb 2021)

Yo por ejemplo memplanteo usar las opciones (las que me dejan usar,.compradas, no vendidas) con fines especulativos. Pero yo se lo que hago. Ojo no digo que sepa que voy a ganar con ellas. Eso no tengo ni puta idea. Digo que se lo que estoy haciendo con ellas, cual es el objetivo cuanto puedo perder,mque puede ir mal, que me puede afectar, cuanto salirme etc. A eso hay que añadir que obviamente a nivel técnico entiendo perfectamente como funcionan. Pero vamos yo no creo que opciones las deba usar más de un 5% de la gente. Al @GOLDGOD le dejo porque es el puto amo y porque sinceramente tiene muy clara la tesis de los próximos meses. Y en esa tesis esos PUTASSOS con esas cantidades encajan como anillo al dedo. Pero vamos se que nos lee mucha gente Aqui, así que por favor olvidaros de las opciones en general para lo que sea,incluso para cubrir cartera (para.empezar porque la podeis liar con las cantidades y o bien no cubrir una mierda o bien pasaros de cubrir)


----------



## ccc (14 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu reflexión. Muy de acuerdo en general con todo. Sólo una puntualización. Cuando dices que si entras a Daimler a X ahora llevarías más rentabilidad que gordi o que yo, por ejemplo, estás asumiendo que todo el dinero lo metes en Daimler, lo cual obviamente no es factible (no sería una cartera básicamente). Piensa que para llevar una cartera en +100% por ejemplo, muchas cosas nos han subido mucho más de 100%. Yo tengo cosas en +600/+700%. Eso tiene que compensar cosas que han subido mucho menos o cosas incluso que pueden estar en perdidas. Así que en definitiva un 100% de media en una cartera, incluso en estos meses de tanta volatilidad, me parece una sacada de polla enorme



Yo he puesto mi ejemplo  , lo que quiero decir, es que hasta un tonto (yo, por ejemplo) puede invertir dinero de una determinada manera (p. ejemplo, Daimler o Game Stop) y ganar mas pasta: Los resultados no implican, sin embargo, que mi decision ha sido mejor. Muchas veces buenas decisiones, no significan buenos resultados, aunque a LP normalmente van correlacionados


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (14 Feb 2021)

ccc dijo:


> 1) Lo primero comentar vuestra inversion por valor vs indices; por lo que leo, por lo que leo, el 99% de las inversiones indexadas seran mejor que cualquier otra: Y en este segundo grupo incluyo la inversion de valor; sin embargo, en vuestro caso (incluyo tb a @arriba/abajo, @GOLDGOD ,...) puede llegar a ser bastante superior. Por que?* Porque el momento de entrada es crucial.* Si alguien entra a dia de hoy en indexados, puede quedarse pillado pues la bolsa esta claramente sobrevalorada. En vuestro caso, creo que vuestras carteras pueden manterse a LP, pues no hay valoraciones recalentadas, sino todo lo contrario.



Gracias por la interesante reflexión.

Una puntualización antes de que vengan los bogleheads con el bate de beisbol a partirnos las piernas a todos... , la inversión a largo en indices para hormiguitas ahorradoras, se basa precisamente en evitar el timing a toda costa. No es que sea crucial elegir bien, es que crucial no elegir el momento e invertir de manera constante y sostenida en el tiempo, tan crucial como que al elegir el indice en lugar de acciones sueltas conseguiremos la "protección del rebaño". Hay métodos con rentabilidades mayores, sin duda, con menos riesgo, quizás, que requieran menos trabajo, lo dudo.

Saludos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Feb 2021)

Es que como dice gordi, lo de invertir en acciones sueltas debe considerarse un hobby. A eso se suma la parte de vanidad de pensar que podemos batir a los índices. 

Pero vamos yo es que literalmente me entretengo analizando empresas. Y mirarme a fondo empresas de las que se cosas loquisimas que muy poca gente sabe, y luego ver cómo tu tesis de inversion se va cumpliendo punto por punto y la acción acompaña, es realmente gratificante.

Pero vamos que la.logica dice que te indexes a lo que sea y no mires para ello en años.


----------



## ccc (14 Feb 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> Gracias por la interesante reflexión.
> 
> Una puntualización antes de que vengan los bogleheads con el bate de beisbol a partirnos las piernas a todos... , la inversión a largo en indices para hormiguitas ahorradoras, se basa precisamente en evitar el timing a toda costa. No es que sea crucial elegir bien, es que crucial no elegir el momento e invertir de manera constante y sostenida en el tiempo, tan crucial como que al elegir el indice en lugar de acciones sueltas conseguiremos la "protección del rebaño".* Hay métodos con rentabilidades mayores, sin duda, con menos riesgo, quizás, que requieran menos trabajo, lo dudo.*
> 
> Saludos.



Exacto y ahora anyado; imaginate que tienes un patrimonio X y estas en totalmente en liquidez y ves lo que ocurrio en Marzo del anyo pasado; en vez de estar intentando adivinando el suelo, a partir de un determinado momento puedes :

- Invertir un % importante en un indexado. En este caso esta claro que vas a ganar dinero si o si (siempre y cuando este a fondo "perdido", vamos a LP); las empresas quiebran y desaparecen, los indices no (la seleccion de las empresas la hace el indice por ti y tu olvidas). Al final empresas como Blackrock, berkshire terminan haciendo esto, pero a su manera.
- Invertir un % en rentable variable elegida a tu manera.
- Liquidez en otro %.
- Otros.

Y aqui siempre nos olvidamos de los bonos y su puta madre: Pero es que ahi se mueve mucho dinero de institucionales y existe una correlacion/contrapartida brutal con la bolsa.


----------



## pandiella (14 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Cuando mañana o pasado pille las puts del mini-nasdaq *voy a explicar el proceso* que he seguido. Quizá pueda servir a alguien de ejemplo práctico...



gracias, mi apreciacion por adelantado


----------



## Tio1saM (15 Feb 2021)

Pero tu riesgo esta tambien si sube o ¿si llega el dia del strike y ha subido basta con no ejercer el dereche de venta y solo pierdes la prima?


----------



## gordinflas (15 Feb 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Pero tu riesgo esta tambien si sube o ¿si llega el dia del strike y ha subido basta con no ejercer el dereche de venta y solo pierdes la prima?



Si eres comprador solo pierdes la prima pagada, sí. Esa es otra particularidad de las opciones, que son productos "apalancados" pero cambian el riesgo de perder más de lo que has invertido a cambio de "caducar" a unos meses vista. Por eso @GOLDGOD decia que usarlos en un 4/5% de la cartera no está mal, pero meterlo todo a lo r/wallstreetbets es un puto suicidio.

Pero bueno, viendo las precios de las primas que ha puesto @eDreamer creo que no vale la pena. Aborto plan de puts hasta que encuentre algo mejor...

EDITO: quizá alguna put de acciones europeas burbujeadas, que Degiro sí que te da la opción de meterte en la mayoría de blue chips de la UE. Miro y luego vuelvo a informar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Feb 2021)

dpredator15 dijo:


> Grab recomendación de gordinflas Hydrogen-Refueling-Solutions, hoy justo ha bajado, pero buen +45% que llevaba.
> Respecto la otra que comentaste HOPIUM, parece que apenas tiene volumen, estoy por quitármela. Es un proyecto muy a futuro donde aún no tienen nada, me cuesta creer que te fijaras en ella jaja



Es cosa mía o estás NO son del gordi?

La peña va a full o que pasa aquí?


----------



## Malus (16 Feb 2021)




----------



## dpredator15 (16 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es cosa mía o estás NO son del gordi?
> 
> La peña va a full o que pasa aquí?



Vaya llevas razón
El texto era de otra persona
Perdón
Elimino el msj, para no liar a la gente


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Feb 2021)

@GOLDGOD este chico ha corrido un riesgo temerario promoviendo chicharros en nombre del gordi. Otros por menos andan con sudores fríos en Bristol jajaja


----------



## aserejee (16 Feb 2021)

dpredator15 dijo:


> Vaya llevas razón
> El texto era de otra persona
> Perdón
> Elimino el msj, para no liar a la gente



Mías, pero solo tengo hydrogen y xq entre en el IPO y cargue el 1er dia. Lo de hopium es por si queríais mirar a futuro, piensan vender en China a partir de 2025. Pero yo no compraría por encima de 3€.
El pdf con el estudio de mercado de hopium, en francés creo recordar, está muy bien para darse cuenta de lo que se espera del hidrógeno en 10 años y que es sobretodo China el mercado de futuro (lo digo por Henan).


----------



## Polidamante (16 Feb 2021)

En cuanto a FINV va lanzada, +32% en el premarket... A ver cuánto dura esto


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Feb 2021)

Polidamante dijo:


> En cuanto a FINV va lanzada, +32% en el premarket... A ver cuánto dura esto



A menos de 20 NO SE VENDE


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Feb 2021)

Por cierto os voy a dar un curso acelerado de cómo funcionan los anaListos.

Ellos cuando FINV está a 2 te dicen que vendas y cuando esté a 20 te dicen que compres.

En definitiva que vendas lo que está bajo y compres lo que sube.

Ya sabéis cómo hacer dinero. Haciendo justo lo CONTRARIO

Y esto va para los que se plantear vender MOMO. No os preocupéis que a 100 sobrarán analistas diciendo que hay que comprar. Entonces nosotros venderemos en ese punto y contaremos los billetes


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Feb 2021)

Después de estar buscando información sobre las opciones como cobertura, he mirado en mi broker, Degiro, pero solo encuentro opciones sobre índices americanos no sobre acciones americanas. 

¿Conocéis algún bróker serio para opciones? 
¿En caso de tomar un put del índice esto no me cubriría de forma perfecta mis posiciones no?

Gracias


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Feb 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Después de estar buscando información sobre las opciones como cobertura, he mirado en mi broker, Degiro, pero solo encuentro opciones sobre índices americanos no sobre acciones americanas.
> 
> ¿Conocéis algún bróker serio para opciones?
> ¿En caso de tomar un put del índice esto no me cubriría de forma perfecta mis posiciones no?
> ...



IB


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Feb 2021)

Gracias, sabes si IB sigue pidiendo un mínimo y rellenar un formulario mas largo que un testamento?


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Feb 2021)

Muchas gracias por la info


----------



## Teniente General Videla (16 Feb 2021)

Yo si que soy kamikaze, me he subido a la ola ARK con esta selección:

Pacific Biosciences
Crispr Therapeutics
Social Capital Hedosophia
Fastly
Gilat Satellite

Si hago un x10 me pago el piso, si hago un x0.1 me cago en Cathie Wood, Chamath el indio y los niños rata de stockwits.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Feb 2021)

Ok pongo orden limitada de venta en Mongolian por 12000 acciones a 3'6HKD y otra a 4HKD de también 12000 acciones. Es una parte muuuuy pequeña de mi total. Mañana por la mañana explico el motivo, ahora tengo sueño y me cuesta escribir algo coherente...

EDITO: La venta es porque Mongolian ya es más del 50% de la cartera y hay otras cosas de la cartera que siguen a precios ridículos. Voy a ir reduciendo posición muy poco a poco hasta que el porcentaje llegue a un punto un poco más razonable (o hasta que ya no encuentre nada en lo que meter el dinero que voy sacando de Mongolian). Si por un casual Mongolian sube de 5HKD voy a empezar a vender bastante más...

Por cierto, solo me entró la primera orden.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Feb 2021)

Y orden de venta en Finvolution a 9$ y Tianyun a 1,55HKD. Al ritmo que van no me extrañaría que mañana por la mañana ya hubiesen salido las dos.

Finvolution se ha disparado y justo era la que menos me gustaba de las dos financieras usureras que llevo en cartera (siendo la otra Morses). Tianyun porque hace meses que digo que la voy a largar y nunca lo hago.

Sumado a lo de Mongolian esto me dejará con MUCHO líquido. Serán unos 15000-20000 euros a finales de semana si todo sale bien. Imagino que lo usaré para ampliar en las empresas que no han acabado de pegar el subidón de la cartera. Así a bote pronto se me ocurre Globaltrans, MHP y Dream International (que debe ser la mejor industrial de la cartera y está muertísima)...


----------



## mosquin1 (17 Feb 2021)

Hola . 
Alguien sabe si cotiza en bolsa la empresa *CloudMinds ???*


----------



## Zparo reincidente (17 Feb 2021)

Os he dejado este hilo, a ver si me curro otro igual para seguir a qiwi
Hilo seguimiento de Jinko Solar


----------



## gordinflas (18 Feb 2021)

Pueeees al final he largado Finvolution a 7,95$ ahora mismo. Tengo varias cosas en mi lista de la compra nuevas y todo el líquido que pueda entrar se agradece. También he sacado a Tianyun.

Así, a bote pronto, he visto que Kinetic Mines sigue barata. Es otra carbonera china, lo siento. También tengo un holding chino de autopistas en investigación y un par de chivatazos de @Value (también chinos)... Lo de siempre, cuando entre hago resumen de la(s) empresa(s) y a finales de mes actualizo el mensaje principal.


----------



## Invest2020 (18 Feb 2021)

Buenas,

presento alguna microcap que tengo en cartera por si fuese de interés

TXCOM Société Anonyme (ALTXC)

11,5M de marketcap
6,6M en caja sin deuda
Net Income de 1M
Crecimiento en ventas de un 17% el último año
Dueño con 70% de las acciones

Estimaciones:
TIKR estimates 2021 Rev 17.3M (+26%) 
Net Income 1,5M 2020
Net Income 1,9M 2021

Wecon Holdings (1793):

Ha subido un poco desde estos números pero más o menos son parecidos:

- Market Cap: 150M 
- Cash + Deposits: 128M 
- Receivables: 411M 
- Equity: 281M 
- Income 2019: 48M 
- PER: x3.5 
- Dividend Yield: 10.15%
Dueño con 75% de las acciones

Dream International ya he visto que es conocida por aquí 

Saludos


----------



## Alejo66 (18 Feb 2021)

Buenas invest2020,

Wecon holdings es un escandalo que esté tan barata. Lo malo es que no este disponible en degiro.

Podeis ver más informacion en el twitter de @holyfinance si buscais en el buscador la empresa y el perfil que os digo, entiendo que los datos los has sacado de ahí invest2020.

Una pena que no este abierta en degiro , pocas veces se ve una empresa tan tan barata


----------



## Invest2020 (18 Feb 2021)

Alejo66 dijo:


> Buenas invest2020,
> 
> Wecon holdings es un escandalo que esté tan barata. Lo malo es que no este disponible en degiro.
> 
> ...




Si, los datos están sacados de ahí que están bastante bien resumidos, pero esta la llevo desde antes que la comentó, octubre o así. Este hilo lo descubrí la semana pasada, una pena no haberlo visto antes, está interesante las que comentáis.

Un saludo


----------



## gordinflas (18 Feb 2021)

Wecon y Kpa-BM las podéis pedir a Degiro, no hay problema por ahí. 

Yo Wecon ya la tenía vista (¿creo que me la enseñó @Value ?) y la descarté por ser más de lo mismo del tipo de constructoras que suelen cotizar en HK. BUCD, Build King, cosas así. Y porque una empresa que literalmente significa "nosotros estafamos" en inglés en una excolonia británica no inspira mucha confianza que digamos

Txcom no la conocía, muchas gracias por traerla. Por fin algo europeo


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Wecon y Kpa-BM las podéis pedir a Degiro, no hay problema por ahí.
> 
> Yo Wecon ya la tenía vista (¿creo que me la enseñó @Value ?) y la descarté por ser más de lo mismo del tipo de constructoras que suelen cotizar en HK. BUCD, Build King, cosas así. Y porque una empresa que literalmente significa "nosotros estafamos" en inglés en una excolonia británica no inspira mucha confianza que digamos
> 
> Txcom no la conocía, muchas gracias por traerla. Por fin algo europeo




No metas a BCS con las constructoras paco de mierda gordi!! PRIMER AVISO!!!


----------



## gordinflas (18 Feb 2021)

Vale vale... BCS aka BUCD aka Beijing Urban Construction Design no es marronera. Luego ya pago la coca y tal  

----------------

Bueno, mañana va a haber MUCHO movimiento.

Cuando abran HK voy a entrar en Kinetic Mines y voy a ampliar en Dream International y BUCD. Mañana voy a ampliar en Globaltrans, MHP, Gazprom, NMTP y voy a reabrir posición en FSK (sí, el monopolio ruso de distribución de electricidad a la REE en la que me quedé atrapado durante semanas por falta de volumen, soy un poco masoquista).

Mi líquido se va a empresas grandes de Europa del Este... Es el único rincón del mundo que aún está a precios de ultraquiebra y muchas de las empresas son defensivas. Si viene un ostión de mercado las cotizaciones quizá van a sufrir, pero las empresas en sí dudo que lo hagan.

Intentaré tener el resumen de Kinetic Mines mañana.

EDITO: Sigo teniendo esa orden de venta de Mongolian a 4HKD. Por si se dispara hoy por la noche (que lo dudo, el mercado se ha relajado un poco).


----------



## Tostimontes (19 Feb 2021)

Wecon la pedí en Degiro la semana pasada y me confirmaron que la meterían, después de leer el análisis de @Holyfinance también.

Bueno y aprovecho para presentarme que hace tiempo que os sigo y he podido hacer buenas compras gracias a vosotros también. Mi cartera es una mezcla de kamikaze/value/contrarian y de Asia/Europa/USA. He podido empezar a crearla después de haber tenido ganancias con Gamestop (empecé a comprar en noviembre). Algunas de estas posiciones las tuve a mejores precios también, pero vendí todo para aportar a GME, durante unos días. Por si os interesa y queréis preguntarme por alguna en concreto:



Altria @41$
ArcelorMittal @18,2€
Henan Jinma @3,43HKD
Holland Colours @116€
Miquel y Costas @13,86€
Mongolian Mining @1,69HKD
Pax Global @7,6HKD
Philip Morris @80$
Sisram Medical @5,4HKD
Sylvania Platinum @108GBX
Time Interconnect @0,53HKD


----------



## Eztrella (19 Feb 2021)

Y la comprarias en Londres en USD o en Rublos?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (19 Feb 2021)

Con un dinero que he recibido recientemente y no sabía qué hacer con él, he entrado en LOGISTA, acción con un dividendo de casi el 5% la semana que viene y muy buenas valoraciones al alza, y a un precio muy por debajo del precio objetivo:

Gráfico de velas de las acciones de Logista (LOG)

Veremos cómo se comporta.


----------



## gordinflas (19 Feb 2021)

Actualización de los movimientos de hoy. He entrado en:

Dream International (3,15 HKD)
Kinetic Mines and Energy (0,44 HKD)
Beijing Urban Construction Design (2 HKD)

Globaltrans (6,65 $)
Gazprom (4,97€)
MHP (6 $)

Unos 2000 pavos a cada una. Las ordenes en FSK y NMTP siguen colgando a 1,45$ y 9$ respectivamente.

Las empresas rusas todas están compradas en Londres menos Gazprom que la compro en el Xetra alemán (no sé muy bien por qué, la primera vez la compré ahí y se me ha quedado la costumbre).


----------



## woctas (19 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vale vale... BCS aka BUCD aka Beijing Urban Construction Design no es marronera. Luego ya pago la coca y tal
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...



Buenas tardes Gordinflas. Soy fiel seguidor de tu hilo. 
Con mongolian pude ganar unos buenos dineros y eso que vendi demasiado rápido. Cosas de novatos.
Estoy siguiendo las empresas que nombraste en este post. Todas estan en degiro?
Porque me interesa mucho la empresa ucraniana agricola junto con la empresa que lleva el puerto ruso.
Kinetic ya no estoy tan seguro de ella pero seguiré echandole un ojo. 
Muchas gracias por todos tus aportes


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## BABY (19 Feb 2021)

Adelante caballero...


----------



## gordinflas (19 Feb 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Buenas tardes Gordinflas. Soy fiel seguidor de tu hilo.
> Con mongolian pude ganar unos buenos dineros y eso que vendi demasiado rápido. Cosas de novatos.
> Estoy siguiendo las empresas que nombraste en este post. *Todas estan en degiro?*
> Porque me interesa mucho la empresa ucraniana agricola junto con la empresa que lleva el puerto ruso.
> ...



Que yo sepa sí... Algunas he tenido que pedirlas a clientes@degiro, pero con tiempo las acaban poniendo. Aunque aún no he descubierto si lo actualizan en todas partes y en todos los países a la vez. No sé ni siquiera si el "desbloqueo" es solo para la cuenta que lo pide o hay alguna lógica detrás del tema.

Varias personas tuvimos problemas al desbloquear Beijing Urban Construction Design mientras otras ya tenían la empresa en cartera, hasta el punto en que yo estuve a punto de comprar en Frankfurt en vez de en Hong Kong... Ante la duda, si no os sale alguna empresa de las que he puesto, volvedla a pedir e ya. Si la tengo yo es que Degiro me ha dejado y en teoría os debería dejar a vosotros...

MHP y NMTP cotizan en Londres en forma de ADR y Degiro las tiene con los tickers que tengo puestos en el primer hilo. No las tuve que pedir ni nada. Si no te salen te envío el ISIN por privado a ver si hay más suerte. Kinetic sí que la he pedí hace unos días y hasta ayer que no me la desbloquearon.


----------



## eldelavespa (19 Feb 2021)

Posiblemente las carteras más contaminantes del mundooo  meter unos Teslas para bajar la media de co2 jejeje

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## eldelavespa (19 Feb 2021)

Buena info sobre Mongolian Goldgod y sobre lo de las caídas....
El sentido común dice que esto tiene que caer más pronto que tarde pero como el sentido común está de parranda junto con el BCE y la reserva Federal puede que nunca termine la fiesta y sea la fiesta más guay de todos los tiempos, joder vamos a subir al cielo.
"" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Halfredico (19 Feb 2021)

@gordinflas desprendiendose de Qiwi y Momo? Qué me he perdido? Si es de las pocas con recorrido...


----------



## ccc (19 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vale vale... BCS aka BUCD aka Beijing Urban Construction Design no es marronera. Luego ya pago la coca y tal
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...



Por lo que veo de Kinetic, apenas tiene deuda (y cada anyo va a menos) , per <4, financieramente a prueba de bombas, dividendos, mining....: Vamos una empresa tipica de este hilo 

Lo mejor de todo es decir que tienes 50000 acciones de una companyia  

Puedes contarnos algo interesante de la empresa @gordinflas ?


----------



## gordinflas (19 Feb 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Posiblemente *las carteras más contaminantes del mundooo*  meter unos Teslas para bajar la media de co2 jejeje
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Seguramente por eso todas estas empresas están tan baratas también. El tema "ético" hace que muchos fondos que moverían la cotización al alza entrando y acumulando no lo puedan hacer. Tabaco, armas, petróleo, carbón...

Pero bueno, el litio para las baterías de los coches eléctricos y el carbón que se deberá usar para mantener el chiringuito eléctrico hasta que las renovables puedan abastecer el mercado (si es que algún día pueden por si solas) también es contaminante de cojones y no por eso veo a Tesla con la cotización demasiado penalizada. Lo mismo con lo de no comprar empresas de tabaco por ser "drogas malas para la salud" y las empresas de bebidas alcohólicas // marihuana cotizando como si fueran a ser la revolución del siglo. El mercado con sus dobles estándares de siempre...


----------



## ccc (19 Feb 2021)

Por cierto, ya se que no es una empresa de este hilo, pero me gustaria saber vuestra opinion sobre Grifols.

Esta a punto de romper resistencia, le estan dando la de pulpo y creo que con la que viene la pueden mandar a los "infiernos" en los proximos 3 meses (tampoco creo que tanto, un castigo de > 20% me pareceria excesivo) . 

A dia de hoy tiene un PER bastante inferior a las de su sector (tampoco hay tantas), tiene deuda aunque como todas y normalmente ha ido pareja a su crecimiento.

Sin embargo, me parece una empresa seria, a la que no se la puede dejar caer por el sector/tamanyo,....


Lo dicho, que opinais sobre ella?


----------



## gordinflas (19 Feb 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Por lo que veo de Kinetic, apenas tiene deuda (y cada anyo va a menos) , per <4, financieramente a prueba de bombas, dividendos, mining....: Vamos una empresa tipica de este hilo
> 
> Lo mejor de todo es decir que tienes 50000 acciones de una companyia
> 
> Puedes contarnos algo interesante de la empresa @gordinflas ?



Es una empresa aburridilla en realidad. Una minera de carbón normal y corriente sin el salseo de Mongolian Mining detrás...

Kinetic saca carbón termal para producir electricidad. Mongolian saca carbón de coke que sirve para el sector acerero y que en teoría es más difícil de sustituir. En Occidente Kinetic estaría en peligro de muerte, pero en China... Bueno, pongo el gráfico oficial del partido:



Aparte de eso son empresas bastante parecidas. Kinetic está en la provincia china de Mongolia Interior, bastante cerca de la frontera con Mongolia. Las dos empresas tienen unos supermárgenes operativos del 30-40%, las dos necesitan el carbón "solo" a 40$ para llegar a breakeven, las dos tienen unas reservas brutales... Los fundamentales son lo de siempre por aquí: poca deuda, precio de quiebra, divi de más del 10% (sin impuestos de origen, la empresa está domiciliada en Bermuda)... 

La empresa es de un señor chino que tiene como el 65% de las acciones y que va a lo que va, de ahí que no nos hagan demasiadas putadas a los accionistas.

Puede parecer una tonteria, pero que Kinetic esté en China hace que no haya que preocuparse por las infraestructuras como con Mongolian Mining. Quizá por eso están mucho más saneados y ya reparten dividendo. Por otro lado aquí no hay los catalizadores de Mongolian, con el tren y la reestructuración de la deuda y demás. No veo a esta empresa disparándose como Mongolian ni de broma... pero tampoco la veo tan de riesgo como Mongolian.

Y un par de fotos de las bondades de esta empresa 100% limpia y ecológica:







EDITO: Justo ahora he visto lo de Grifols. Esto se parece un poco a lo que está pasando con Enagás y REE: empresas ultradefensivas que caen porque son aburridas de cojones y ahora lo que se lleva es el surfeo en cíclicas pacodemierda. No me he mirado Grifols a fondo, pero tiene pinta de que esto puede ser oportunidad para los largoplacistas... Aunque a día de hoy seguramente sigan valiendo más la pena Enagás y REE.


----------



## BABY (19 Feb 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Por cierto, ya se que no es una empresa de este hilo, pero me gustaria saber vuestra opinion sobre Grifols.
> 
> Esta a punto de romper resistencia, le estan dando la de pulpo y creo que con la que viene la pueden mandar a los "infiernos" en los proximos 3 meses (tampoco creo que tanto, un castigo de > 20% me pareceria excesivo) .
> 
> ...



Pues que tiene 6000M de deuda y está sufriendo porque por el COVID las donaciones de plasma se han desplomado. Entiendo que en un tiempo prudencial (6-12 meses) la cotización debe ir recuperando porque su campo de actividad es muy especifico, incluso estratégico. Si el COVID va para largo tienen en un ensayo, creo que en fase 3, de inmunoglobulina hiperinmune que podría mejorar el tratamiento en casos más severos. Además tienen en desarrollo varios proyectos, uno curioso y prometedor para retrasar la progresión de la enfermedad de Alzheimer (estudio AMBAR).

Es una acción con PER alto, con deuda y con un futuro brillante (o no). O sea, lo contrario a las de este hilo. Y encima yo las llevo a 26€ y no se ni para que cojones las compré, porque además dan una mierda de dividendo (no como Enagas y REE). Unas veces se gana y otras se aprende.


----------



## ccc (19 Feb 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Pues que tiene 6000M de deuda y está sufriendo porque por el COVID las donaciones de plasma se han desplomado. Entiendo que en un tiempo prudencial(6-12 meses) la cotización debe ir recuperando porque su campo de actividad es muy especifico, incluso estratégico. Si el COVID va para largo, tienen en un ensayo, creo que en fase 3 de inmunoglobulina hiperinmune que podría mejorar el tratamiento en casos más severos. Además tienen en desarrollo varios proyectos, uno curioso y prometedor para retrasar la progresión de la enfermedad de Alzheimer (estudió AMBAR).
> 
> Es una acción con PER alto, con deuda y con un futuro brillante (o no). O sea, lo contrario a las de este hilo. Y encima yo las llevo a 26€ y no se ni para que cojones las compré, porque además dan una mierda de dividendo (no como Enagas y REE). Unas veces se gana y otras se aprende.



Buen resumen de la situacion actual. A ver yo no veo tan mal tu decision de invertir (en aquel momento claro ), que quieres?, tener en tu cartera 100% el mismo tipo de valores? No veo tan mal meter pasta si crees que la empresa va ir a LP para arriba; a mi la empresa me parece solida y con un PER aceptable (20x). Para mi, si la siguen poniendo con el culo em pompa, es candidata #1. Y al final, lo que leo es siempre lo mismo (basicamente lo que tu has dicho).


----------



## BABY (19 Feb 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Buen resumen de la situacion actual. A ver yo no veo tan mal tu decision de invertir (en aquel momento claro ), que quieres?, tener en tu cartera 100% el mismo tipo de valores? No veo tan mal meter pasta si crees que la empresa va ir a LP para arriba; a mi la empresa me parece solida y con un PER aceptable (20x). Para mi, si la siguen poniendo con el culo em pompa, es candidata #1. Y al final, lo que leo es siempre lo mismo (basicamente lo que tu has dicho).



Es una magnifica empresa y a estos precios es una buena compra. Estaba haciendo un poco de autocrítica pública de mi decisión de haberla incorporado. El caso es que pasados los meses, veo que la acción no encaja con lo que busco. Siendo un inversor de estilo conservador (aunque tambien me meto con algunas de este hilo) me encuentro más cómodo con S&U o Logista, por ejemplo (poca deuda, buen dividendo, margen para crecer, buena dirección), que con Grifols.


----------



## ccc (20 Feb 2021)

Por lo que he leido siempre de ellos, tienen mucha inversion en I+D y simplemente han pensado en crecer, lo que no me parece mal; de momento tienen la financiacion "asegurada" hasta el 2025 y han entrado inversores a LP; respecto al aumento de deuda, parece que la gente se olvida que todas las empresas han aumentado deuda y suben como la espuma; ayer hablando con unos del trabajo, me dicen que al final Daimler ha ganado pasta en el 2020 y la,la,la,...lo que no te dicen es que han subido la deuda a LP,....joder, es que la mayoria de empresas estan en la situacion del barcelona y cotizando en maximos.

Mirate Renault, rescatada por el gobierno, con aumentos de deudas bestiales y en un sector de mierda: Pues ahi esta x3 respecto a minimos. Por otra parte decirte que yo la espero mas abajo (pero no a precio de derribo)


----------



## gordinflas (20 Feb 2021)

Joder Gold, sí que has ido a buscar el 0,0001%... La (seguramente) mejor teleco cotizada del mundo y Dream 

El cáncer de la deuda es algo que está extendido en todo Occidente. Los tipos 0 han vuelto a los directivos unos yonkis de la financiación barata. En empresas ultradefensivas no veo mal endeudarse, a saber si dentro de unos años los efectos de la impresores se empiezan a notar en la inflación y los tipos se disparan... pero Grifols no es lo suficientemente defensiva para eso. Esto de endeudarse a saco solo lo veo sensato en monopolios naturales que funcionan en piloto automático. Ahora en España solo tenemos a Enagás y REE en esta categoría. Antes también estaban Abertis y BME... Lástima que nos las han opado (aka robado) los italianes y los suizos respectivamente.


----------



## Ai1b2 (20 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vale vale... BCS aka BUCD aka Beijing Urban Construction Design no es marronera. Luego ya pago la coca y tal
> 
> ----------------
> 
> ...



Pregunto 
Si Europa del Este esta a buen precio no sería mejor entrar con etf, menos comisiones de compra y más diversificado.
Ejemplo: LU1900066462


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (20 Feb 2021)

Ya que habéis sacado Grifols a la palestra, yo os pregunto vuestra opinión sobre GlaxoSmithKline, farmacéutica que está recibiendo la del pulpo con buen PER y buen dividendo.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Feb 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Pregunto
> Si Europa del Este esta a buen precio no sería mejor entrar con etf, menos comisiones de compra y más diversificado.
> Ejemplo: LU1900066462



Quizá debería aclarar que cuando hablo de Europa del Este me refiero a Rusia y lo más cercano a ella. Los países que dan miedo de verdad, vamos. Moldavia, Ucrania, Georgia, países así. Polonia / República Checa / Hungría / Eslovenia y demás países del centro de Europa que formaban parte del bloque comunista ahora todos tienen más PIB per cápita que Portugal (y algunos más que España). A mi me cuesta verlos como "países en desarrollo".

El problema de los ETFs es que llevan muchas cosas que personalmente nunca compraría. De este que has puesto no me gusta ninguna de las principales posiciones que tiene, ninguna. Es lo que decía Goldgod antes, solo un porcentaje muy pequeño del mercado es verdaderamente interesante.

Si fuera inversor pasivo y buscase dedicar poco tiempo al tema entonces sí que tiraría por EFTs y fondos índice. Es lo más fácil y lo más rentable... pero siendo inversor activo la diversificación excesiva me impide tener conocimiento y control sobre las empresas que llevo y seguramente me perjudicaría. Si ya me cuesta seguir las 15-20 empresas que llevo en cartera no me quiero imaginar con 5 ETFs que replican índices. ¿Imaginas seguir 500 empresas a fondo? Necesitaría dedicarle 27 horas al dia al tema...

También hay el tema de que si diversificas mucho reduces la volatilidad de la cartera. En el mundo de las finanzas convencionales eso es bueno porque se entiende que "volatilidad = riesgo". A mi sinceramente me gusta la volatilidad, sobretodo cuando hace que mis empresas suban. Si hace que bajen me sirve para cargar más a buenos precios, así que ni tan mal.


----------



## Eztrella (20 Feb 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Posiblemente las carteras más contaminantes del mundooo  meter unos Teslas para bajar la media de co2 jejeje
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Pues aqui hay una para compensar *Yunnan Water Investment Co Ltd * *se dedica al tratamiento de residuos,, cotiza a 1,190 y un dividendo de 13%, si podeis darle una mirada igual compensamos tanto carbón *


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Feb 2021)

Eztrella dijo:


> Pues aqui hay una para compensar *Yunnan Water Investment Co Ltd * *se dedica al tratamiento de residuos,, cotiza a 1,190 y un dividendo de 13%, si podeis darle una mirada igual compensamos tanto carbón *



Vendenosla un poco, que no tenemos el turbante de femiListo!!

De primeras rechina que gane un 17% y a pesar de eso pase de ganancias a perdidas. A eso hay que sumarle que tienen una deuda bastante tocha. Que paso ahi? Compraron algún competidor o en que se gastan los chinorris la pasta?


----------



## BABY (21 Feb 2021)

Bueno, hay muchos factores, no es americana (entonces cotizaría a PER 30), no es biotecnologíca de edición genética de estas que aun no han dado beneficios (se dedica a vender fármacos, vacunas, pastas de dientes....ganado dinero con ello, si no cotizaría a PER 80 ), Brexit, fracaso de vacuna contra el COVID (siendo un líder mundial en vacunas), menos incidencia de cuadros respiratorios a causa del uso de mascarillas y de las restricciones, menos consultas médicas que en condiciones normales (por lo tanto, menos recetas), competencia de genéricos al caducar patentes....

Por otro lado han anunciado reducción del dividendo para 2022 (y eso influye en bajar el suelo de la cotización), a mi me parece un movimiento prudente por parte de la directiva. Y luego está el tema de la Joint Venture con Pfizer, enfocada a healthcare (cuidado bucal, alivio del dolor, suplementos y complementos nutricionales-vitamínicos..), que puede salir muy bien, los productos son conocidos por todos (sensodyne, corega, voltadol, multicentrum, termalgin, rhinomer, calcio-vitamina d sandoz) y su consumo va a ir aumentando año a año.

A mi me vale para un inversor conservador.


----------



## BABY (21 Feb 2021)

Exacto, al final es cuestión del riesgo que cada uno quiera asumir. Cada uno tiene sus circunstancias, sus conocimientos y sus expectativas. Es lo bueno de esto de las acciones, que hay para todo el mundo. Yo las llevo a 12.8 o por ahí. Si baja a 11 le meto otro golpe.

La Joint Venture está previsto que se cierre en 2022, con GSK controlando el 68% de la misma. Estos productos tienen unos márgenes mayores (las farmacias ganan más con estas cosas que con los fármacos), se pueden publicitar por TV/internet y es un mercado en auge .


----------



## Mr Soul (21 Feb 2021)

Por si sirve de interés en la conversación sobre GSK, dejo aquí un artículo que leí el otro día. 
*https://www.morningstar.es/es/news/209726/%C2%BFqu%C3%A9-compran-los-mejores-gestores-value-europeos-(feb-2021).aspx*

Según dicen en el artículo, GSK es el valor que más se repite en las carteras de varios gestores value europeos según datos recientes. 
Yo también estoy siguiendo la acción.


----------



## eldelavespa (21 Feb 2021)

15 de febrero de 2021

Morses Club PLC

Cambio de dirección

Morses Club PLC, un proveedor establecido de servicios financieros no estándar, anuncia que la baronesa Simone Finn dejará su puesto como Directora No Ejecutiva con efecto inmediato para ocupar un nuevo puesto dentro del Gobierno como Subjefe de Gabinete de la Primer ministro.

Se está llevando a cabo un proceso de búsqueda para nombrar un sucesor y la Junta hará un nuevo anuncio a su debido tiempo.



Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Feb 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> 15 de febrero de 2021
> 
> Morses Club PLC
> 
> ...



Al ser no ejecutiva es bastante irrelevante. Si acaso mínimamente bueno el tener a "uno de los nuestros" metido en el gobierno tory


----------



## Feyerabend (23 Feb 2021)

No he seguido el hilo mucho últimamente, pero tengo curiosidad si habéis comentado algo sobre Phosagro, rusa como aquí suele gustar, sector de fertilizantes un tanto arriesgado por su sometimiento a regulaciones. No me he metido a fondo, pero cumple algunos de los puntos de este hilo, buen dividendo, ahora algo más cara pero usualmente a precios bajos, en fase de crecimiento, deuda razonable, etc.


----------



## aserejee (24 Feb 2021)

Parece qu publican el informe anual de water oasis de aquí al viernes (leído en la nota è su página web) y su reunión anual será el 26:

It is expected that the 2020 Annual Results will be 
published by the Company on or before 26 February 2021.

Queda poco para que vuelvan a cotizar.


----------



## gordinflas (24 Feb 2021)

Buena follada en China hoy. Mongolian ha hecho una corrección del 14%. Ya las había hecho hace unos meses y ya tocaba después de tantos días subiendo sin parar... Pero cuando Mongolian pesa más de la mitad en la cartera pues asusta un poco.

Y muy bien lo de Water Oasis, a ver si al volver la gente se ha asustado con el cierre de mercado y se pega un buen bajón para poder ampliar.


----------



## Malus (24 Feb 2021)

Está corrigiendo casi todo. Llevo unos días que veo casi todo rojo.


----------



## 199i (24 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Buena follada en China hoy. Mongolian ha hecho una corrección del 14%. Ya las había hecho hace unos meses y ya tocaba después de tantos días subiendo sin parar... Pero cuando Mongolian pesa más de la mitad en la cartera pues asusta un poco.
> 
> Y muy bien lo de Water Oasis, a ver si al volver la gente se ha asustado con el cierre de mercado y se pega un buen bajón para poder ampliar.



Buen momento para recargar, ese 15% lo recupera seguro 

Lo que no entiendo lo de GAZPROM...


----------



## aquilaris (24 Feb 2021)

Hola buenas. Quería preguntar por algún sitio sobre SIKA, este hilo parece muy activo así que me animo aquí.

Soy ingeniero y he trabajado en plantas de producción industrial de 2 empresones yanquis. El caso es que en ambas empresas utilizamos diferentes productos de SIKA para hacer de todo (tanto como para mantener la maquinaria como para el propio producto en sí). 

Pues bien, yo ahora trabajo fuera de España y mi novia, arquitecta, un día me comentó que en la obra ellos usan SIKA para un montón de cosas también (reparación de grietas, refuerzo de hormigón...). 

Me dió por mirar, y parece que es una empresa que en los últimos años ha subido bastante, y tiene un crecimiento estable. El problema es que me parece que está cara (PER en torno a 45). Aún así, hay muchos ejemplos de empresas caras que siguen subiendo (high flyers que las llaman). 

¿Cuál es vuestra opinión? La verdad es que me hace ilusión pillarla, me parece una empresa muy fuerte que he descubierto de manera propia (sin recomendaciones foriles).


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (24 Feb 2021)

Nosotros usamos SikaFlex y hasta donde yo sé, no cura el cáncer para justificar un PER 45.

*POR FAVOR*, abra un hilo propio para preguntar por SIKA en lugar de joder un hilo mítico.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Feb 2021)

Preguntar por una empresa a PER 45 en el hilo del gordi. Si ese chaval no ha recibido una visita de gold en casa aún, es porque lo he podido calmar a tiempo. Suerte has tenido pero que no se vuelva a repetir. Ábrete un hilo mierdero, si hay gente que abre tres al día y no pasa nada!


----------



## ccc (25 Feb 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Ya que habéis sacado Grifols a la palestra, yo os pregunto vuestra opinión sobre GlaxoSmithKline, farmacéutica que está recibiendo la del pulpo con buen PER y buen dividendo.



Gracias, en mi opinion Grifols y Merck pueden ser apetecibles si caen un 15-20%: Esta sin embargo, podria ser incluso rentable a MP a dia de hoy.

Por cierto, ya que en el hilo se esta escribiendo sobre empresas no politicamente "recomendables";, que os parecen las tabaqueras?: Pongo 2 ejemplos:

1) British American Tobacco: El dividendo es un escandalo, tiene deuda pero en unos limites mas que aceptables, PER de <10.
2) Imperial Brands: Alto dividendo (pero no estable en los ultimos anyos), tiene la deuda algo mas descontrolada, PER <9.

No se, a mi British American Tobacco me parece la tipica empresa de "inversion por dividendos" Deberia recomendarsela a Feminitonto?  

Que opinais? Yo no entiendo nada, la gente metiendo la pasta en GameStop, Tesla,...,y no tiene en la cabeza meter en este tipo de empresas? Es que joder, hasta tienen crecimiento.


----------



## gordinflas (25 Feb 2021)

Femimonguer dice que las tabaqueras no le gustan porque tienen demasiado deuda (pese a que en realidad no tienen tanta y al ser empresas defensivas esa deuda es buena) y porque pagan demasiado dividendo en base a los beneficios que tienen (pese a que en realidad por flujo de caja les entra mucho más dinero y nunca van a tener problemas para pagar los dividendos). Si Femimonguer recomienda no comprar en mi libro eso significa entrar con todo  

Las dos están genial para largo plazo y la única razón que se me ocurre para que estén baratas es que son empresas "malvadas" y los fondos no pueden entrar en ellas por postureo pijoprogre. Eso sí, luego todos a comprar IPOs de marihuana a precios de escándalo porque "it's weed bro, it's the future LMAO".


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Feb 2021)

BATS tiene más calidad como empresa que imperial, pero imperial está más barata. Cuál llevar? Fácil. AMBAS.

Ah y el PER a precios actuales es incluso Menor que el que comentas. imperial estará en PER 6 o alguna locura así. Bats sobre per 7/8.

El Divi de imperial con la.ultika bajada SI es sostenible, u probablemente empiecen pronto a recomprar acciones


----------



## ccc (25 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si Femimonguer recomienda no comprar en mi libro eso significa entrar con todo


----------



## eldelavespa (25 Feb 2021)

Hoy es un día especial para mi, un año invirtiendo y mi primer bagger gracias al hilo, Morses Club +105 %

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malus (25 Feb 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Hoy es un día especial para mi, un año invirtiendo y mi primer bagger gracias al hilo, Morses Club +105 %
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Felicidades! Esperemos que sea el primero de muchos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Feb 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Hoy es un día especial para mi, un año invirtiendo y mi primer bagger gracias al hilo, Morses Club +105 %
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk




Morses manda compadre!!! Vete preparándome la sidra para este verano! (Cambiamos pronto a Jack Daniels cola no te preocupes jajajaja)


----------



## ccc (25 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> BATS tiene más calidad como empresa que imperial, pero imperial está más barata. Cuál llevar? Fácil. AMBAS.
> 
> Ah y el PER a precios actuales es incluso Menor que el que comentas. imperial estará en PER 6 o alguna locura así. Bats sobre per 7/8.
> 
> El Divi de imperial con la.ultika bajada SI es sostenible, u probablemente empiecen pronto a recomprar acciones



Me acabo de dar cuenta que tienes BATS en la cartera y ademas el timing de entrada fue muy bueno


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Feb 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Me acabo de dar cuenta que tienes BATS en la cartera y ademas el timing de entrada fue muy bueno




Si la verdad que tuve mucha suerte con el timing y entre en mínimos prácticamente. Probablemente vuelva a esos niveles...y si es después del 6 de abril y esta por ahí pues aprovecharé y cargaré más (además de probablemente rotar las Gazprom a imperial)


----------



## ccc (25 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si la verdad que tuve mucha suerte con el timing y entre en mínimos prácticamente. Probablemente vuelva a esos niveles...y si es después del 6 de abril y esta por ahí pues aprovecharé y cargaré más (además de probablemente rotar las Gazprom a imperial)



Por que dices despues del 6 de abril?


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Feb 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Por que dices despues del 6 de abril?



Por tema de impuestos en UK. A partir de esa fecha empieza el año fiscal aquí y tengo mis 20k para meter en el ISA y pagar cero impuestos por ganancias de capital y por dividendos. Teniendo en cuenta que fuera del ISA los dividendos se tasan al 38% en mi banda fiscal, no tiene sentido como puedes imaginar tener super dividenderas a pelito, así que toca esperar a abril porque el de este año va cargado de gazprones, kistos, morses y BATS


----------



## gordinflas (26 Feb 2021)

Vale, mensaje principal actualizado. Al final las órdenes de NMTP y de FSK no se habían ejecutado y seguían ahí, de modo que las he quitado e ya.

Y acabo de entrar en ADES a 5,71$ y en Imperial Brands a 1352,5p... Así que me tocará volverlo a actualizar más tarde 

ADES ya ha hablado de ella @MagicTaly , pondré un link a su análisis en el mensaje principal. 

Imperial Brands supongo que me tocará hacer el resumen a mi. Lo voy a colgar el finde, supongo. En realidad no hay mucho a explicar, es una tabaquera y es aburrida. Cotiza a menos de 4 veces FCF y reparte divi del 10%. Será una de esas empresa "defensivas" de la cartera que cotizan a precio de quiebra y que reparten superdividendos. Algo del estilo de Globaltrans o NMTP. Ya hace días que me estoy planteando moverme hacia nichos más seguros dentro de lo que está barato y da la casualidad de que muchos sectores defensivos se están poniendo a precios MUY interesantes... Así que eso.


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vale, mensaje principal actualizado. Al final las órdenes de NMTP y de FSK no se habían ejecutado y seguían ahí, de modo que las he quitado e ya.
> 
> Y acabo de entrar en ADES a 5,71$ y en Imperial Brands a 1352,5p... Así que me tocará volverlo a actualizar más tarde
> 
> ...




Imperial MANDA hermano. Charo fuera y CEO alemán dentro. Confiante.


----------



## eldelavespa (26 Feb 2021)

Imperial Brands la veis bien con la deuda que tiene? Solo la eche un vistazo en investing... 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## aserejee (26 Feb 2021)

Ya salieron los resultados de water oasis.. . Salvo que se han liado y han subido un pdf antiguo...
Lo mismo empieza a cotizar el lunes pero sin saber como han ido los resultados...
Son unos cachondos.. Porque inocentes fijo que no son.


----------



## tramperoloco (26 Feb 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> Ya salieron los resultados de water oasis.. . Salvo que se han liado y han subido un pdf antiguo...
> Lo mismo empieza a cotizar el lunes pero sin saber como han ido los resultados...
> Son unos cachondos.. Porque inocentes fijo que no son.



No se a vosotros pero a mi todo esto me huele a chamusquina y me da bastante repeluco meterle algo.


----------



## gordinflas (26 Feb 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> Ya salieron los resultados de water oasis.. . Salvo que se han liado y han subido un pdf antiguo...
> Lo mismo empieza a cotizar el lunes pero sin saber como han ido los resultados...
> Son unos cachondos.. Porque inocentes fijo que no son.



Ahora han colgado otro nuevo... Esta aquí: https://www.wateroasis.com.hk/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/e1161.pdf 

De la página 20 a la 26 explican los resultados en texto, para quién sea de letras como yo 

Resumen: caída del 30% de ingresos, caída del 70% en beneficios. En la parte de los salones de belleza y demás les ha ido todo bastante bien. El problema viene de la parte de tiendas de productos de belleza, que ha sufrido porque... bueno, porque no las pudieron abrir durante meses y tuvieron que seguir pagando el alquiler y los sueldos de los empleados. Primero durante las protestas de Hong Kong y luego por el Covid. Dicen que cuando la cosa vuelva a la normalidad el negocio volverá a la normalidad también.

No pagan dividendo para la segunda mitad del año, así que se quedan con un divi de 2020 del 8% a precios pre-suspensión de la cotización. Nada de deuda y dinero sano en caja, eso no ha cambiado.


----------



## Crazy1 (26 Feb 2021)

https://www.wateroasis.com.hk/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/e1161.pdf

¿no es este el informe anual?


----------



## aserejee (26 Feb 2021)

Crazy1 dijo:


> https://www.wateroasis.com.hk/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/e1161.pdf
> 
> ¿no es este el informe anual?



Si pero al ppo estaba colgado uno mal.
Me lo estaba leyendo en chino que estaba bien puesto, no te digo más!
Empieza a cotizar el 1de marzo
Alguien se atreve a poner precios de entrada con este informe? (yo estaba pensando en 0.73 pero creo que lo voy a bajar)...


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 Feb 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Imperial Brands la veis bien con la deuda que tiene? Solo la eche un vistazo en investing...
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



Como dividendera estable, SI, es perfecta. Ni se va a multiplicar ni debería bajar mucho de precios desde dónde está hoy. Pero este dividendo del 10/12% lo puede pagar de forma sostenible sin problemas (y reduciendo deuda a la vez, la cual para el sector no es de hecho abultada)


----------



## gordinflas (27 Feb 2021)

Quería escribir esto en alguna parte y como esto es mi libr... digo hilo, pues lo pongo aquí.

Que triste lo del hilo de GME y WSB en general. Todos subidos en el carro del pump & dump mediante short squeeze (real o no) más descarado de la historia. Lo pueden camuflar con todos los memes y las narrativas que quieran: es un pump & dump en una empresa que es una puta mierda y en la que muchísima gente se va a quedar pillada. 

La narrativa que me cabrea más es la de la "lucha contra los poderosos". Que están arruinando a los hedge funds illuminati que ponen cortos para arruinar a la pobre GME. Todo eso pese a que el hedge fund más grande que existe, Blackrock, está largo en GME y encantadísimo de que el lumpen manipule el mercado a su favor.

Lo peor es que esto pase en el foro llamado "Burbuja" (de la "burbuja inmobiliaria"), en el que supone que la gente es cínica de cojones y se supone que tiene espíritu (que no necesariamente pensamiento) crítico. La misma gente que está metiendo dinero en esta burbuja sin pensar en las consecuencias serán los que llorarán sobre la "manipulación de mercado" (sin ser conscientes de que ellos están haciendo literalmente lo mismo) cuando las cosas caigan y los que han pillado las acciones arriba del todo se empiecen a arruinar. Porque esa es otra: que no os quepa duda de que esto caerá. GME es obvio por la manipulación descarada que hay, pero el resto de las cosas irracionalmente burbujeadas también. Y estoy seguro de que podéis pensar en unas cuantas cosas que están irracionalmente burbujeadas y con seguidores que las defienden como si formaran parte de una secta. Quizá dentro de unos días, quizá en unos meses, puede que hasta en unos años; pero todo eso caerá. Y caerá en silencio igual que el Bitcoin en 2018 o GME mismo hace unos pocos días; porque cuando es hora de asumir pérdidas nadie sale a dar la cara.


----------



## eldelavespa (27 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Quería escribir esto en alguna parte y como esto es mi libr... digo hilo, pues lo pongo aquí.
> 
> Que triste lo del hilo de GME y WSB en general. Todos subidos en el carro del pump & dump mediante short squeeze (real o no) más descarado de la historia. Lo pueden camuflar con todos los memes y las narrativas que quieran: es un pump & dump en una empresa que es una puta mierda y en la que muchísima gente se va a quedar pillada.
> 
> ...



Amén! Pero x lo menos son videojuegos y cines, si hacen lo mismo con el maiz se lía gorda

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## pandiella (27 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por tema de impuestos en UK. A partir de esa fecha empieza el año fiscal aquí y tengo mis 20k para meter en el ISA y pagar cero impuestos por ganancias de capital y por dividendos. Teniendo en cuenta que fuera del ISA los dividendos se tasan al 38% en mi banda fiscal, no tiene sentido como puedes imaginar tener super dividenderas a pelito, así que toca esperar a abril porque el de este año va cargado de gazprones, kistos, morses y BATS



Hola, soy nuevo en estos temas. Estoy en uk tambien. Queria crear un ISA de esos. Donde lo tienes? gracias


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Feb 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> Hola, soy nuevo en estos temas. Estoy en uk tambien. Queria crear un ISA de esos. Donde lo tienes? gracias



Yo lo tengo en iweb pero se gente que lo tiene con IG (no IB ojo). Echa un vistazo online y verás que hay muchos


----------



## pandiella (27 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo lo tengo en iweb pero se gente que lo tiene con IG (no IB ojo). Echa un vistazo online y verás que hay muchos



Acabo de ver que con mì banco hsbc tambien se puede. comparare. gracias


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Feb 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> Acabo de ver que con mì banco hsbc tambien se puede. comparare. gracias



Claro, todos los bancos lo tienen, pero con los bancos es carísimo así que no tiene sentido (a no ser que seas un abuelo al que se lo hace todo Paco su director de confianza)


----------



## pandiella (27 Feb 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Claro, todos los bancos lo tienen, pero con los bancos es carísimo así que no tiene sentido (a no ser que seas un abuelo al que se lo hace todo Paco su director de confianza)



Por lo poco que mire ahora parece que Investdirect de hsbc es el equivalente a iweb de Lloyds bank.

Una limitacion parece que solo se puede comprar en mercados de uk y us.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Feb 2021)

Imperial Brands. Una de las big 5 del mundillo tabaquero junto con Japan Tobacco, Altria, Phillip Morris y BATS. Está presente en 120 países y con tropecientas marcas bajo su paraguas.




No soy fumador y de la imagen esta solo me suena Winston, supongo que los expertos conoceréis alguna más. También tiene otros clásicos en España como Nobel o Ducados.

El negocio en sí no tiene mucho secreto, no me voy a extender mucho en explicarlo. Las drogas son lo más defensivo que existe, los adictos necesitan su droga aunque sean drogas "blandas" como el tabaco. La empresa va bien, lleva estable los últimos 5 años. Decrece ligeramente en beneficios, como al 1% anual. Crece en ingresos al 6%. A nivel de flujos de caja es un reloj suizo, siempre se mueve entre 270p y 370p por acción.

Como todos los negocios defensivos con resultados predecibles, Imperial Brands usa deuda para apalancarse y obtener mejores resultados cuando hay tipos bajos y reduce esa deuda cuando los tipos suben. La deuda en este tipo de empresas no es tan importante como en otras, pero por si alguien tiene miedo Imperial Brands es la segunda empresa menos apalancada del sector. Solo la supera Japan Tobacco. Los japoneses son ultraconservadores con la deuda, ninguna sorpresa por ahí.

Aparte de ser empresa defensiva también es una empresa ultrabarata. Está cotizando a PER 7, a P/FCF de 3,8, y P/S de 0,4. El esta empresa el FCF (flujo de caja libre, la pasta que entra cada año vamos) es más fiable que los beneficios. Siempre ponen los beneficios muy por debajo del FCF, imagino que para aprovisionar dinero para algun desembolso gordo a corto-medio plazo (¿pagar deuda? ¿hacer alguna adquisición? ¿prepararse para alguna demanda?). A lo que voy es que la empresa genera más dinero del que dice y que ese PER 7 es muy conservador y que podría ser un PER 4,5 perfectamente.

Entonces... ¿dónde está el truco? Los últimos años la acción ha caído sin ningún motivo aparente, eso siempre nos debería dar miedo. Si en una empresa pequeña no encuentras la explicación a la caída seguramente el culpable es el mercado y su irracionalidad. Si no encuentras la explicación a una caída en una empresa grande... Vale más que sigas buscando, seguramente haya algo que se te ha escapado. 

En el sector del tabaco hay las narrativas de siempre: que si el tabaco es malo para la salud, que si cada vez hay menos consumidores, que si los países cada vez ponen más restricciones a su consumo... Pero eso no concuerda con los resultados, así que solo son eso, narrativas. Hay que buscar la verdadera razón que coincida con la realidad observable.

Una explicación que me convence bastante es que se trata de un sector con muy mala prensa, hasta el punto en que varios fondos grandes han empezado a adoptar como política no invertir en tabaco. Eso disminuye muchísimo los potenciales compradores y aumenta muchísimo los potenciales vendedores. *Si baja la demanda y sube la oferta el precio baja.* Pasa algo parecido con las armas o con el carbón. Hay muchos más sectores igual o más jodidos para la salud y/o el medio ambiente que los odiados con mucha mejor prensa y que sus cotizaciones van genial. Me vienen a la mente las bebidas alcohólicas, la marihuana, el vehículo eléctrico (mirad las minas de litio o las acereras) o los smartphones (mirad las minas de coltán)... En el tabaco / armas / carbón la mayoría de gente piensa en lo malvados que son, pero en los demás sectores de la lista pocos lo hacen.

Otra explicación podría ser que la empresa es la peor de las 5 grandes del mundillo. Sus márgenes operativos están alrededor del 8% cuando la competencia en Occidente está por encima del 30%. Eso es MUCHA diferencia. Incluso Japan Tobacco, que es de un país en el que las empresas son famosas por sacrificar su margen operativo a cambio de estabilidad, se saca unos márgenes operativos por encima del 20%.

Eso se debe a que la anterior CEO era muy pasiva, en vez de tener iniciativa se dedicaba a seguir con la inercia. En una situación de mercado en la que tu principal mercado es Europa, en la que tu sede está en UK (tema Brexit) y en la que el vaping está en auge frente al tabaco convencional pues imagino que no acababa de gustar. 

Con el tema del Covid han echado a la antigua CEO y el nuevo CEO dice que va a centrarse en mejorar la eficiencia de la empresa y a tener un poco más de iniciativa. Imagino que quiere acercarse a los márgenes de los otros conglomerados. Me gusta mucho este señor, es un alemán directo y pragmático, sin miedo a ofender o a parecer políticamente incorrecto. Si lo consigue los beneficios subirían sin tener que incrementar la cuota de mercado de la empresa. Si no lo consigue... pues seguimos teniendo una empresa ultraestable y barata.

Así que tenemos 2 potenciales explicaciones. La de la mala prensa creo que va a acabar cayendo por su propio peso. Las empresas odiadas y las empresas queridas van a modas. En algún momento el tabaco dejara de ser odiado, ya sea porque se transicionará al cigarrillo electrónico o porque los musulmanes reemplazarán a los occidentales en Europa y traerán con ellos sus shishas para sustituir a los cigarrillos (y adivinad quién les dará el tabaco para fumar de la shisha).

Los malos márgenes son una situación en la que si la cosa se mantiene igual que ahora no pierdes nada. Si la cosa mejora e Imperial Brands se pone a márgenes de la competencia estaríamos hablando de multiplicar beneficios por 4 o 5 veces. El mercado lo ve como algo negativo, yo lo veo como algo neutro (al menos al precio actual) que puede acabar siendo muy positivo.

Así que eso. Esa es la idea detrás de Imperial Brands. Me he extendido un poco más de lo normal, pero al final sigue en la línea de la mayoría de la cartera. Cosas baratas por desconocimiento o por odio que funcionan bien y que reparten pasta.


----------



## BABY (28 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Imperial Brands. Una de las big 5 del mundillo tabaquero junto con Japan Tobacco, Altria, Phillip Morris y BATS. Está presente en 120 países y con tropecientas marcas bajo su paraguas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 584303
> 
> ...



Como curiosidad ,añadir que Imperial Brands es el dueño del 50,01% del capital de Logista, la empresa que cotiza en España y que tiene prácticamente el monopolio de la distribución de tabaco en el sur de Europa (aunque se está diversificando en los últimos años con divisiones para distribución de medicamentos -Logista Pharma-, refrigerados -integra2- y transporte convencional -Nacex-). Todos los beneficios se reparten en forma de dividendos, imagino que a Imperial le viene muy bien y a unas malas, la puede vender.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (28 Feb 2021)

Q P Group EN

¿En serio que Q P GROUP HOLDINGS LTD va a fundirse un tercio de los beneficios del año pasado en 350 metros cuadrados de oficinas para ampliar la sede de Hong Kong?

Joder, cuando pete la burbuja inmobiliaria de Hong Kong se va a oir hasta en Seseña...


----------



## Zoeric (28 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Imperial Brands. Una de las big 5 del mundillo tabaquero junto con Japan Tobacco, Altria, Phillip Morris y BATS. Está presente en 120 países y con tropecientas marcas bajo su paraguas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 584303
> 
> ...



Como siempre gran exposición gordinflas.

¿Te ha gustado más como empresa que BAT o es que la has visto más barata?
Suerte!


----------



## ccc (28 Feb 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Imperial Brands. Una de las big 5 del mundillo tabaquero junto con Japan Tobacco, Altria, Phillip Morris y BATS. Está presente en 120 países y con tropecientas marcas bajo su paraguas.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 584303
> 
> ...



Gracias. Respecto a los motivos:

1) La mayoria de defensivas estan cayendo (mirar los graficos, las bajadas son parecidas si las veis): El dinero fluye de ellas hacia que aquellas que estaban en minimo y que mejoran expectativas, pues la vacuna es " efectiva" y estamos cada dia mas cerca de salir de la cueva (p.ej. banca )

2) Como dices las tabacaleras tienen mala prensa y hablas de los grandes inversores; yo creo que te olvidas de la estupidez de los minoritarios y de las redes: Por este hilo de calidad, cuantos hay cientos de llenos de estupideces?: A parte del femiimbecil (que juega en otra liga ), tenemos a otros recomendando a GameStop, Tesla, Apple, Google,....Por otra parte a la minima que los bancos, las automov. o cualquier ciclica presentan resultados mejores de lo esperados, se disparan por todos los medios "comprados". Las tabacaleras por el contrario ni tienen la publicidad, ni la presencia en redes,....,unicamente los datos de la empresa  Ademas la empresa es estable, por lo que descartamos a todo el que se quiere enriquecer en 5 dias. La empresa, en mi opinion, va a salirte bien si entras a LP, pues seguramente vendas algo mas caro (si vendes) y la entrada de dividendos es importantisima.


Y ahora vendria mi pregunta,..., como ya os dije tengo BATS e Imperial en el punto de mira y como dijo @arriba/abajo creo que voy a meter en las 2, la cuestion es el timing (no confundir con intentar buscar el suelo): Lo que estoy viendo es que ultimamente el flujo se va desde estas empresas hacia otras mas interesantes  Cual seria la primera empresa para entrar p.ej. la proxima semana (de estas 2) partiendo de la base que a lo mejor no ha terminado el "rebalanceo"? En mi opinion, seria BATS, pues parece ser la mas estable y si el mercado corrige la mas afectada seria Imperial no? (de esta manera la podria comprar mas abajo, no?)


----------



## BABY (28 Feb 2021)

ccc dijo:


> Gracias. Respecto a los motivos:
> 
> 1) La mayoria de defensivas estan cayendo (mirar los graficos, las bajadas son parecidas si las veis): El dinero fluye de ellas hacia que aquellas que estaban en minimo y que mejoran expectativas, pues la vacuna es " efectiva" y estamos cada dia mas cerca de salir de la cueva (p.ej. banca )
> 
> ...



Hombre, si vas a largo plazo es buen momento para entrar ya. Pero también puedes meter una orden limitada, no se, un 3-5% por debajo de lo que cotiza ahora y a lo mejor alguna entra.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Feb 2021)

Yo personalmente diría que entrar ya o como mucho esperar un 5% más abajo o así. A estos niveles, salvo algún momento de.panico esporádico en todo el.mercado (donde como puedes.imaginar estás no serían de lo que más baja precisamente) veo muy difícil que esto esté más de un 15/20% por debajo de estos precios, como muchísimo. Y hablamos de un 10% de Eco-dividendo al año. 

En definitiva veo un riesgo bajísimo de perder dinero a medio plazo, y un upside de un 100% o así a cinco años vista (ya solo en dividendos es un 50/60% si lo piensas así que quizás algo más). Claro que tal y como está la bolsa hoy en día ese 50% hay empresas que lo hacen en una semana. Aunque esas empresas lo mismo no te dejan dormir tan bien por las noches.


----------



## Ai1b2 (1 Mar 2021)

¿La tendencia de imperial brand no te asusta? lleva callendo los últimos 5 años (-63%) y en especial los dos últimos años (-47%). Mientras que la competencia en los 2 últimos años, bats sólo perdió algo más de 10%.
En cuanto a quien invierte, el 89% es fondos, poco público general(9%), esto podría colaborar tu idea de sector odiado o al menos pesimistas con su futuro. Otro motivo para asustar al minorista puede ser la deuda


----------



## gordinflas (1 Mar 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> ¿La tendencia de imperial brand no te asusta? lleva callendo los últimos 5 años (-63%) y en especial los dos últimos años (-47%). Mientras que la competencia en los 2 últimos años, bats sólo perdió algo más de 10%.
> En cuanto a quien invierte, el 89% es fondos, poco público general(9%), esto podría colaborar tu idea de sector odiado o al menos pesimistas con su futuro. Otro motivo para asustar al minorista puede ser la deuda



El mercado puede seguir con sus locuras de siempre, pero llegados a estos precios tan bajos las probabilidades están muy a tu favor. Incluso si volviera a caer otro 63% en 5 años, con un dividendo del 10% anual y reinvirtiendo ese dividendo la caída real sería mucho más pequeña. Me preocuparía mucho más si los resultados también estuviesen cayendo, pero como no es así...

La deuda no es tan alta como podría parecer. Si la empresa se pone seria y dedica todo su flujo de caja a pagarla tardaría apenas 4 años en quedarse a 0, puede que menos. También creo que se da demasiado bombo a la idea de la deuda... La inversión value ha acabado demonizando la deuda hasta un punto casi irracional. En sectores estables y con beneficios previsibles es mucha mejor opción que ampliar capital, sobretodo ahora que los tipos están por los suelos


----------



## gordinflas (1 Mar 2021)

Zoeric dijo:


> Como siempre gran exposición gordinflas.
> 
> ¿Te ha gustado más como empresa que BAT o es que la has visto más barata?
> Suerte!



Más barata. BATS creo que encaja más con los perfiles dividenderos largoplacistas. Mucha más calidad pero un poco más cara. Si te miras el precio, el potencial de revalorización y el riesgo ahora me parece mejor Imperial (y aunque me pareciera mejor BATS no creo que encaje con el perfil de este hilo, así que eso).



aserejee dijo:


> Si pero al ppo estaba colgado uno mal.
> Me lo estaba leyendo en chino que estaba bien puesto, no te digo más!
> Empieza a cotizar el 1de marzo
> Alguien se atreve a poner precios de entrada con este informe? (yo estaba pensando en 0.73 pero creo que lo voy a bajar)...



Creo que 0,7 o 0,65. En realidad no son malos resultados, entran dentro de lo esperado. Te dicen que cuando se vayan las restricciones los resultados volverán a la normalidad y no creo que haya nada que invite a pensar lo contrario. Siguen con dinero en efectivo y sin deuda incluso después de una revisión "extra" por parte de los auditores.

Sinceramente, lo raro es que no hayan entrado en pérdidas teniendo una parte de tiendas minoristas. Hasta Inditex lo hizo, y se supone que Inditex es la creme de la creme del sector retail...


----------



## aserejee (2 Mar 2021)

Las cogí ayer en, 0,77
Releyendo el informe creí entender que buena parte del bajón es por una adaptaccion contable.

Pero si que da palillo ver que ganaron 4 céntimos x accion.. Así que repartieron más dividendo el año pasado del que ganaron.
Y este año buena parte de su caja se la han fundido en acciones de blue moon (creo que da divis y se ha revalorizado desde su salida en la IPO)


----------



## Value (2 Mar 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> Las cogí ayer en, 0,77
> Releyendo el informe creí entender que buena parte del bajón es por una adaptaccion contable.
> 
> Pero si que da palillo ver que ganaron 4 céntimos x accion.. Así que repartieron más dividendo el año pasado del que ganaron.
> Y este año buena parte de su caja se la han fundido en acciones de blue moon (creo que da divis y se ha revalorizado desde su salida en la IPO)



Negativo, apenas les otorgaron 100.000 acciones de la IPO de Blue Moon de los 10M que pidieron. 

En el informe dicen que tienen algo más de 400M de HKD en CASH.


----------



## aserejee (2 Mar 2021)

Value dijo:


> Negativo, apenas les otorgaron 100.000 acciones de la IPO de Blue Moon de los 10M que pidieron.
> 
> En el informe dicen que tienen algo más de 400M de HKD en CASH.



Si, pero el informe es a cierre de septiembre, anterior al gasto de la IPO que contara en este año contable. 
La verdad es que no he calculado el porcentaje otorgado respecto a lo que pretendían de esas acciones. Pero pretendían gastarse una pasta. (si luego se revaloriza y ademas, da divis.. Pues mejor)
Ya digo que yo he reforzado a 0,77.. 
Es decir que no veo el informe negativo, aunque yo pretendo saber mucho de finanzas


----------



## aserejee (2 Mar 2021)

Value dijo:


> Negativo, apenas les otorgaron 100.000 acciones de la IPO de Blue Moon de los 10M que pidieron.
> 
> En el informe dicen que tienen algo más de 400M de HKD en CASH.



Si, pero el informe es a cierre de septiembre, anterior al gasto de la IPO que contara en este año contable. 
La verdad es que no he calculado el porcentaje otorgado respecto a lo que pretendían de esas acciones. Pero pretendían gastarse una pasta. (si luego se revaloriza y ademas, da divis.. Pues mejor)
Ya digo que yo he reforzado a 0,77.. 
Es decir que no veo el informe negativo, aunque yo pretendo saber mucho de finanzas y que mi análisis valga de mucho...


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Mar 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> Si, pero el informe es a cierre de septiembre, anterior al gasto de la IPO que contara en este año contable.
> La verdad es que no he calculado el porcentaje otorgado respecto a lo que pretendían de esas acciones. Pero pretendían gastarse una pasta. (si luego se revaloriza y ademas, da divis.. Pues mejor)
> Ya digo que yo he reforzado a 0,77..
> Es decir que no veo el informe negativo, aunque yo pretendo saber mucho de finanzas




Como dice el gran @Value a pesar de que el informe es hasta septiembre, ponen una nota sobre el tema de la IPO (a fecha posterior a septiembre) y confirman que apenas les dieron acciones de blue Moon, por tanto la caja sigue intacta.

Respecto a que ganaron 4 céntimos y pagaron mucho más en Divi, piensa que el dividendo de cada año se paga con los beneficios del año ANTERIOR, por tanto nada raro ahi


----------



## aserejee (2 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Como dice el gran @Value a pesar de que el informe es hasta septiembre, ponen una nota sobre el tema de la IPO (a fecha posterior a septiembre) y confirman que apenas les dieron acciones de blue Moon, por tanto la caja sigue intacta.
> 
> Respecto a que ganaron 4 céntimos y pagaron mucho más en Divi, piensa que el dividendo de cada año se paga con los beneficios del año ANTERIOR, por tanto nada raro ahi



A ver, que pretendo saber poco pero quizas se un poco mas de finanzas de lo que admito en publico 

El dividendo que repartieron en mayo de 2020 de 6 centimos fue el interino del anyo porque decian que habian ganado 6.5 HK centimos en ese momento, ese anyo contable para ellos finalizo en septiembre 2020 , el informe de ahora dice que ganaron en todo ese ano (sep 2019 a sept 2020) 4 HK, y han decidido no repartir mas sobre el ano contable cerrado en septiembre.

Asi que voy a seguir pensando que pagaron mas de lo que ganaron  

En fin que yo que creo en la buena voluntad de esta gente, deduzco que en segundo semestre tuvieron "perdidas" de 2,5 HK centimos por accion, y que puede que este provocado por los cambios de contabilidad que no he seguido en detalle en el informe que salio en febrero por falta de tiempo y de conocimientos.


----------



## Mig29 (2 Mar 2021)

Después de la nueva caída de Mongolian hoy, como veis una entrada?
Tengo un buen paquete cogido muy abajo y llevo tiempo pensando en ampliar posiciones.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Mar 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> A ver, que pretendo saber poco pero quizas se un poco mas de finanzas de lo que admito en publico
> 
> El dividendo que repartieron en mayo de 2020 de 6 centimos fue el interino del anyo porque decian que habian ganado 6.5 HK centimos en ese momento, ese anyo contable para ellos finalizo en septiembre 2020 , el informe de ahora dice que ganaron en todo ese ano (sep 2019 a sept 2020) 4 HK, y han decidido no repartir mas sobre el ano contable cerrado en septiembre.
> 
> ...



El dividendo que reparten en Mayo, probablemente lo anuncian en Febrero/Marzo, y se hace con cargo a los beneficios reportados hasta ese momento. Ahora que han ganado mucho menos sabes lo que han hecho no? Eliminar el dividendo. Pues eso


----------



## juanmas (3 Mar 2021)

Cese del CFO de QIWI efectivo en abril. algo por ahi?


----------



## gordinflas (4 Mar 2021)

Principal actualizado con las compras y los resúmenes de Imperial Brands y ADES. Pongo el hilo de ADES de @MagicTaly aquí también, que era un análisis cojonudo y que por el momento en el que lo colgó (justo cuando empezó la primera explosión de GME y el robinhoodeo de WallStreetBets) quedó enterrado bajo un montón de hilos de mierda.

Advanced Emissions Solutions Inc (ADES)

Water Oasis volverá a la cartera en breves también. Me gustaría comprar a 0,7HKD pero si se queda en los precios actuales la voy a acabar comprando más pronto que tarde.

Lo de Qiwi no parece preocupante. El CFO dice que se va por motivos personales y deja el puesto a su segunda al mando. La mujer lleva como 10 años en la empresa y parece que hizo cosas en otras empresas grandes antes de entrar en Qiwi, no es como si la hayan sacado de la nada. Parece una sucesión "normal".


----------



## juanmas (6 Mar 2021)

Muy buena info. Supongo que operas con broker yanquee ya que DeGiro no dispone de negociación en casi ninguno de los activos que mencionas.

Con sacudidas de ete calibre, BTC, Oro, opciones, casi nada sirve. Valores value y cash mandan, lo demás aspirina contra la gripe.
Bien que lo sabía Warren Buffet cuando hizo limpia en el corral, incluída su posición en Barrick Gold.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (7 Mar 2021)

*Kinetic Mines and Energy* (1277, HKG) @ 30000 acciones a 0,44HKD (19/02/21)

No salía en DeGiro, así que la pedí la semana pasada, me dijeron que no estaba disponible por "_motivos legales_", pregunté que que tipo de motivos legales eran esos, y lo único que pueden decirme en atención al cliente es que se "_debe a motivos legales relacionados con el país, con China_".


----------



## gordinflas (7 Mar 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> *Kinetic Mines and Energy* (1277, HKG) @ 30000 acciones a 0,44HKD (19/02/21)
> 
> No salía en DeGiro, así que la pedí la semana pasada, me dijeron que no estaba disponible por "_motivos legales_", pregunté que que tipo de motivos legales eran esos, y lo único que pueden decirme en atención al cliente es que se "_debe a motivos legales relacionados con el país, con China_".



A mi si que me sale... Voy a enviar un correo preguntando a ver que.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (7 Mar 2021)

Lo suponía, por eso insistí a ver que pasaba...

Yo creo que China ha creado un sistema antiopas de gordinflas, los Dark Army de Whiterose no tardará en localizarnos y hackear este foro...


----------



## Wunderbarez (8 Mar 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> *Kinetic Mines and Energy* (1277, HKG) @ 30000 acciones a 0,44HKD (19/02/21)
> 
> No salía en DeGiro, así que la pedí la semana pasada, me dijeron que no estaba disponible por "_motivos legales_", pregunté que que tipo de motivos legales eran esos, y lo único que pueden decirme en atención al cliente es que se "_debe a motivos legales relacionados con el país, con China_".



X1000 así me acabo de quedar al leer tu comentario, y te explico porqué:
Hace un par de semanas escribí a Degiro pidiendo que me pusieran disponibles para operar cuatro valores que se habían mencionado en este hilo. No quería comprarlos en ese momento, pero bueno, me apetecía tenerlos por si acaso, en fin, a lo que voy, los valores eran: Kinetic Mines, KPa-BM, Wecon Holdings y China Mobile. Bueno, pues de esos cuatro valores sólo me añadieron uno, ¿Sabes cual fue?, pues efectivamente, fue Kinetic Mines. 

La respuesta para los otros tres valores fue:
KPa-BM: me fue imposible encontrar el ISIN y me dijeron que sin ISIN no me lo añadían, y eso que les envié un excel descargado en la web oficial de la Bolsa de Hong Kong en el que venía el ISIN de todos los productos que cotizan en ella, y el de este valor aparecía incluso ahí como "Not available"
Wecon Holdings: No me lo añadieron porque (cito textualmente) "se trata de un instrumento ilíquido". Esto tampoco lo entiendo porque hay valores muchos menos líquidos disponibles en la plataforma.
China Mobile: No lo podían añadir debido a las sanciones impuestas por parte de EEUU a China. 
Todos los valores los solicité para la bolsa de Hong Kong, China Mobile, en cualquier caso, si se puede comprar a través de otras bolsas europeas.

En definitiva, es bastante llamativo cuanto menos, no se que criterio utilizan realmente para decidir, porque a mi justo me habilitaron precisamente el que a ti te han negado. Así que no se, quizá tiran una moneda al aire o simplemente el becario se inventa una buena excusa cuando no les apetezca currar XD.


----------



## juanmas (8 Mar 2021)

El chorreo a las tecno sigue calentito, TIGR cerca ya de 50% desde máximos, EH ni mentarla, FINV -30%, WIMI -40%, en fin un desastre y todavía queda al menos una semana de dolor y gloria para los que dispongan de cash para entrar en valores que se están poniendo muy en valor.

Mongolian tb está recortando un montón desde los 3.7HKD de febrero. Si se acerca a 1.8HKD le pego un buen tiro.


----------



## Pimball (8 Mar 2021)

A mí me activaron Kinetic hace 5 días.


----------



## gordinflas (8 Mar 2021)

Pregunta tonta @TEOTWAWKI ... ¿Puede ser que vivas fuera de España? Porque las veces que han habido problemas en este hilo relacionados con activar acciones (p.e. con Beijing Urban Construction Design) acabamos deduciendo que era por tema país. Sin saber muy bien como va el tema creo que cada sucursal nacional de Degiro va a su puta bola y usan criterios arbitrarios para decidir las acciones que te activan y las que no.

No solo pasa con acciones... Tengo un conocido en Amsterdam que puede operar con warrants y en España ni siquiera te da la opción. Y es una putada, los warrants son productos muy interesantes en algunas situaciones... pero parece que al servicio de atención al cliente de España no le gustan y así nos quedaremos.

----------

Por cierto gente, aprovecho que hay movimiento para lanzar un globo sonda. Estábamos hablando con otros foreros con perfil alto en este subforo y salió el tema de que quizá el formato del foro se nos quedaba un poco corto en algunos aspectos. El foro está bien para hacer seguimientos, resolver dudas y compartir información... pero a la hora de presentar empresas o discutir a fondo quizá se queda un poco limitado. Ahora mismo estamos haciendo pruebas con distintos formatos, a ver donde nos sentimos más cómodos. Sería un complemento al foro, nada de mudarse a otra plataforma para siempre ni nada así (entre otras porque a todos nos gusta el formato del foro, sino no estaríamos aquí). 

Así que eso. ¿Qué formato os gusta más / os parece mejor aparte del formato foro? ¿Twitter, vídeos, podcasts? ¿Qué creéis que podría entrar mejor para hacer análisis en profundidad de empresas?


----------



## lunnatic (8 Mar 2021)

Videos, ahí puedes explayarte y explicarlo todo con mejor detalle además de ser visual por lo tanto más fácil de entender para todo el mundo. Más complicado y laborioso por la edición de vídeo es cierto, pero sois muy buenos analistas, no tendriais dificultad alguna en tener un buen canal en YouTube y llegar a moneterizarlo.


----------



## bientop (8 Mar 2021)

lunnatic dijo:


> Videos, ahí puedes explayarte y explicarlo todo con mejor detalle además de ser visual por lo tanto más fácil de entender para todo el mundo. Más complicado y laborioso por la edición de vídeo es cierto, pero sois muy buenos analistas, no tendriais dificultad alguna en tener un buen canal en YouTube y llegar a moneterizarlo.



Podcast es limitarse en la parte visual, la única ventaja es ahorrarse la edición, cámara... aunque hacer 4 diapositivas ilustrativas no sería tanto trabajo. Yo la verdad no sigo ningún podcast (aprovecho por si alguien me quiere recomendar alguno...), los videos se pueden usar a modo podcast, pero no al revés y como plataforma está youtube que tienen mas usuarios. Una comunicación oral y visual da mas confianza con el público que solo voz o twits. En mi opinión todo.


----------



## Malus (8 Mar 2021)

Lo de los videos suena bien aunque creo que los podcast son mas comodos ya que los puedes escuchar mientras conduces, sales a pasear, correr, etc. Aunque una cosa no quita la otra. Un canal de discord con sus secciones para cada valor tambien podria ser interesante.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Mar 2021)

Más que vídeos, tiene sentido que haya unas slides para apoyar lo que se va diciendo en la tesis de la empresa. A mi personalmente verle el jeto a alguien me da exactamente igual. Si se hace así (slides de apoyo y audio) lo bueno es que sirve como podcast y también como video siguiendo las slides en mi opinión


----------



## aquilaris (9 Mar 2021)

¿Seguís viendo a qiwi para entrar? Parece que está muy barata, pero los números de 2020 dejaron de crecer, y eso que los negocios electrónicos han pegado subidón.


----------



## bientop (9 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Más que vídeos, tiene sentido que haya unas slides para apoyar lo que se va diciendo en la tesis de la empresa. A mi personalmente verle el jeto a alguien me da exactamente igual. Si se hace así (slides de apoyo y audio) lo bueno es que sirve como podcast y también como video siguiendo las slides en mi opinión



Claro, los vídeos por el apoyo de las diapositivas y la plataforma. Lo de ver la cara a nivel de análisis poco aporta. Le he dado una vuelta al tema, una difusión all weather: videos con diapositivas en YT, el audio al podcast, las diapositivas a twitter y el seguimiento por aquí, aunque quien mucho abarca poco aprieta jeje. Solo hay que hacer el trabajo 1 vez y se cubren las opciones. Los vídeos o son en directo o poco debate va a haber, creo que la sección de comentarios de youtube no está pensada para eso.


----------



## juanmas (9 Mar 2021)

Te puedes montar un negociete en Patreon y montar videos en youtube. Dos fuentes de ingreso, publicidad en youtube e ingresos por afiliación en patreon.

Si te trabajas bien el tema y no te pasas con la cuota, aqui tienes un cliente potencial.


----------



## Malus (9 Mar 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Te puedes montar un negociete en Patreon y montar videos en youtube. Dos fuentes de ingreso, publicidad en youtube e ingresos por afiliación en patreon.
> 
> Si te trabajas bien el tema y no te pasas con la cuota, aqui tienes un cliente potencial.



+1


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (9 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pregunta tonta @TEOTWAWKI ... ¿Puede ser que vivas fuera de España? Porque las veces que han habido problemas en este hilo relacionados con activar acciones (p.e. con Beijing Urban Construction Design) acabamos deduciendo que era por tema país. Sin saber muy bien como va el tema creo que cada sucursal nacional de Degiro va a su puta bola y usan criterios arbitrarios para decidir las acciones que te activan y las que no.



Soy a todos los efectos residente de la Gloriosa Unión de Repúblicas Bolivarianas de Hispanistán. Pero podía haber sido eso sí... al menos hubiera tenido sentido....


----------



## gordinflas (10 Mar 2021)

Vendidas las ADES a mercado a 5,78$. @arriba/abajo envió un par de correos a los de Investor Relations y consiguió información sobre la parte del negocio centrada en el carbón. Resulta que en 2022 Estados Unidos va a dejar de subvencionar las centrales de carbón poco contaminantes y eso hace que a ADES no le salga a cuenta operar esa parte del negocio. El carbón es lo más importante en ADES, casi son la totalidad de ingresos y beneficios actuales. Los planes que tienen para sustituir esa parte del negocio no me acaban de convencer, y mucho menos a tan corto plazo.

Hoy por la noche sacan resultados. Quizá se dispare por lo de Cabot, a saber. Prefiero no correr el riesgo. Si se dispara después de beneficios pues supongo que bien por los que están dentro. Yo no voy a jugar a ese juego con la info que tengo ahora.


----------



## arriba/abajo (10 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vendidas las ADES a mercado a 5,78$. @arriba/abajo envió un par de correos a los de Investor Relations y consiguió información sobre la parte del negocio centrada en el carbón. Resulta que en 2022 Estados Unidos va a dejar de subvencionar las centrales de carbón poco contaminantes y eso hace que a ADES no le salga a cuenta operar esa parte del negocio. El carbón es lo más importante en ADES, casi son la totalidad de ingresos y beneficios actuales. Los planes que tienen para sustituir esa parte del negocio no me acaban de convencer, y mucho menos a tan corto plazo.
> 
> Hoy por la noche sacan resultados. Quizá se dispare por lo de Cabot, a saber. Prefiero no correr el riesgo. Si se dispara después de beneficios pues supongo que bien por los que están dentro. Yo no voy a jugar a ese juego con la info que tengo ahora.



ADES es perfecta para hacer uno de esos podcasts, justo ahora que hay opiniones encontradas y que no está tan clara la tesis...


----------



## gordinflas (10 Mar 2021)

Ok, entonces por lo que vais diciendo parece que el formato podría ser podcast con slides en Youtube y demás. Con temas medio preparado pero con espacio para discutir. Voy (vamos) a rascar a ver que se puede hacer. ¡Gracias por el feedback gente!

@502 Bad Gatowey un poco robot si que soy, pero de momento aún soy humano... si consideras que los catalanes profundos son "humanos"


----------



## Tio1saM (10 Mar 2021)

Yo tambien creo que ese es el mejor formato, ademas en caso de que se cree una discursion guay en torno a alguna accion, creo que youtube permite fijar los mejores comentarios y estos por defecto se ordenan por los mas gustados.


----------



## Mr Soul (10 Mar 2021)

Aprovecho para darte las gracias, gordinflas, y hacerlas extensivas a todos los foreros metidos en la iniciativa. 
Hacéis una labor estupenda en el foro y, ahora, encomiable fuera de él. 

El formato a mi personalmente no me importa demasiado. Escoged el que os resulte más cómodo. Yo os seguiré de todas formas.


----------



## runik (10 Mar 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Aprovecho para darte las gracias, gordinflas, y hacerlas extensivas a todos los foreros metidos en la iniciativa.
> Hacéis una labor estupenda en el foro y, ahora, encomiable fuera de él.
> 
> El formato a mi personalmente no me importa demasiado. Escoged el que os resulte más cómodo. Yo os seguiré de todas formas.



Yo opino igual que Mr Soul, lo que mejor os venga, con tal de que sea algo que hagáis con gusto, al final eso es lo importante.


----------



## eldelavespa (10 Mar 2021)

Toda la info de cómo buscar en screener la tienes aquí:
https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...6&share_fid=6084&share_type=t&link_source=app
Oro puro 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## raslghul (11 Mar 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Aprovecho para darte las gracias, gordinflas, y hacerlas extensivas a todos los foreros metidos en la iniciativa.
> Hacéis una labor estupenda en el foro y, ahora, encomiable fuera de él.
> 
> El formato a mi personalmente no me importa demasiado. Escoged el que os resulte más cómodo. Yo os seguiré de todas formas.



El conocimiento que compartís es agua para nosotros,
nos ayuda a crecer,
vuestra voluntad lo es todo,
el resto sólo son herramientas prescindibles.

La más ligera para moverse con rapidez y menor coste para vosotros.
Gracias.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

raslghul dijo:


> El conocimiento que compartís es agua para nosotros,
> nos ayuda a crecer,
> vuestra voluntad lo es todo,
> el resto sólo son herramientas prescindibles.
> ...



Más que menor.coste es la que de mayor beneficio. Ya que la gente se lo curra tanto, por lo menos que ganen algo con ello


----------



## raslghul (11 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Más que menor.coste es la que de mayor beneficio. Ya que la gente se lo curra tanto, por lo menos que ganen algo con ello



touché,
por eso aún soy ahorrador 
y aún no inversor


----------



## Fouche (11 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vendidas las ADES a mercado a 5,78$. @arriba/abajo envió un par de correos a los de Investor Relations y consiguió información sobre la parte del negocio centrada en el carbón. Resulta que en 2022 Estados Unidos va a dejar de subvencionar las centrales de carbón poco contaminantes y eso hace que a ADES no le salga a cuenta operar esa parte del negocio. El carbón es lo más importante en ADES, casi son la totalidad de ingresos y beneficios actuales. Los planes que tienen para sustituir esa parte del negocio no me acaban de convencer, y mucho menos a tan corto plazo.
> 
> Hoy por la noche sacan resultados. Quizá se dispare por lo de Cabot, a saber. Prefiero no correr el riesgo. Si se dispara después de beneficios pues supongo que bien por los que están dentro. Yo no voy a jugar a ese juego con la info que tengo ahora.



Se que ya no la tienes en cartera, pero permíteme la pregunta ya que yo si la llevo y quiza mas gente del hilo.
¿Este cambio en 2022, no afectaría a ARLP? Entiendo que ARLP no entre en ese grupo de empresas de carbón poco contaminantes subvencionadas... jejeje

Por mi parte la sigo manteniendo hasta ver si confirman el regreso del dividendo y todavía tiene margen de subida.

Gracias por adelantado! Por mi parte tenía en seguimiento ADES tras venderlas. Otro buen descubrimiento del foro.


----------



## Feyerabend (11 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pregunta tonta @TEOTWAWKI ... ¿Puede ser que vivas fuera de España? Porque las veces que han habido problemas en este hilo relacionados con activar acciones (p.e. con Beijing Urban Construction Design) acabamos deduciendo que era por tema país. Sin saber muy bien como va el tema creo que cada sucursal nacional de Degiro va a su puta bola y usan criterios arbitrarios para decidir las acciones que te activan y las que no.
> 
> No solo pasa con acciones... Tengo un conocido en Amsterdam que puede operar con warrants y en España ni siquiera te da la opción. Y es una putada, los warrants son productos muy interesantes en algunas situaciones... pero parece que al servicio de atención al cliente de España no le gustan y así nos quedaremos.
> 
> ...



Lo que comentas es interesante, yo tb tengo warrants en el Degiro alemán y sé que en Degiro ha habido o hay CFD pero yo no tengo acceso a ellos. Es posible que lo mismo no lo ofrezcan o que los ofrezcan solo en determinados países o simplemente según tu perfil o tu tipo de cuenta, no lo sé.
Por lo demás, por ejemplo Beijing Urban Construction yo la busqué cuando la mencionastéis tb y la tenía ya disponible, tampoco sé si ya alguien la había pedido y la activan para todo el mundo o simplemente estaba activada por defecto según el país.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

Fouche dijo:


> Se que ya no la tienes en cartera, pero permíteme la pregunta ya que yo si la llevo y quiza mas gente del hilo.
> ¿Este cambio en 2022, no afectaría a ARLP? Entiendo que ARLP no entre en ese grupo de empresas de carbón poco contaminantes subvencionadas... jejeje
> 
> Por mi parte la sigo manteniendo hasta ver si confirman el regreso del dividendo y todavía tiene margen de subida.
> ...



No va a afectar a ARLP. Es un tema raro . Básicamente había una subvención a las centrales de carbón para tener ventajas fiscales si tenían cierto proceso limpio en ellas. Ese proceso es lo que da ADES en su parte de RC. Se acaba la ventaja fiscal y por tanto no les sale a cuenta a esas centrales seguir con ese chiringuito de ADES, por tanto van a ir a productos normales de carbón activado, que son mucho más baratos. Por cierto ADES vende esos productos también, pero claro tienen mucho menos margen. Esperan poder mantener unos ingresos de 40 millones de las centrales que cierren la parte de RC. Cómo los márgenes son menores, asume como mucho unos cuatro o cinco millones de beneficio (no dan guidance así que estamos especulando aquí, porque no sabemos exactamente los márgenes).

De cara al dividendo, van a pagar primero toda la.deuda. si aceleran será en Q2 (eso me gustaría) y si se lo toman con calma será en Q3

Echando números en base a lo que han dado de guidance en lo que queda de RC, lo normal es que a 31 de diciembre de 2021, cuando esa parte cierre, tengan cero deuda y unos 50/55 millones en caja. Claro que puede que parte de esa caja se gaste ya este año en divis/recomoras o adquisiciones.

Y el problema es que no tenemos visibilidad a futuro con la parte nueva del negocio.

Yo estoy dentro y de momento ni amplio ni vendo, la dejo correr porque bajo mi punto de vista, al precio actual están las posibilidades a nuestro favor


----------



## raslghul (11 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vendidas las ADES a mercado a 5,78$. @arriba/abajo envió un par de correos a los de Investor Relations y consiguió información sobre la parte del negocio centrada en el carbón. Resulta que en 2022 Estados Unidos va a dejar de subvencionar las centrales de carbón poco contaminantes y eso hace que a ADES no le salga a cuenta operar esa parte del negocio. El carbón es lo más importante en ADES, casi son la totalidad de ingresos y beneficios actuales. Los planes que tienen para sustituir esa parte del negocio no me acaban de convencer, y mucho menos a tan corto plazo.
> 
> Hoy por la noche sacan resultados. Quizá se dispare por lo de Cabot, a saber. Prefiero no correr el riesgo. Si se dispara después de beneficios pues supongo que bien por los que están dentro. Yo no voy a jugar a ese juego con la info que tengo ahora.



Ouch!
De momento y respecto a Febrero los privilegiados y varios institucionales siguen manteniendo porcentajes.
Aunque no sé el momento de refresco de este dato (fuente yahoo finance ahora)





gordinflas dijo:


> Los planes que tienen para sustituir esa parte del negocio no me acaban de convencer, y mucho menos a tan corto plazo.



¿Qué planes?


----------



## gordinflas (11 Mar 2021)

raslghul dijo:


> Ouch!
> ¿Qué planes?



Eso es el punto, no sabemos casi nada de lo que van a hacer. Yo asumo que se van a meter a saco en la parte del agua, arriba/abajo creeo que van a recomprar y repartir divis a saco. De momento todo son elucubraciones. En 9 meses se quedan sin la principal fuente de ingresos y beneficios y en ninguna parte queda claro lo que esperan hacer a partir de 2022.

No digo que no pueda ser una gran inversión, pero teniendo otras empresas en el radar con un futuro bastante más predecible no veo por qué tendría que mantener mi dinero aquí.

NMM no es de mi estilo. Me gusta comprar en minimazos y en empresas que ganan dinero incluso cuando están en la parte mala del ciclo. También que no amplien capital cuando las cosas van mal ni que estén muy cargadas de deuda (y si lo están que sea por razones de causa mayor y con estrategias contracíclicas).

Lo mismo que ADES... veo la idea y no me parece mal, pero tengo otras cosas en la lista que quizá me apetecen más.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Eso es el punto, no sabemos casi nada de lo que van a hacer. Yo asumo que se van a meter a saco en la parte del agua, arriba/abajo creeo que van a recomprar y repartir divis a saco. De momento todo son elucubraciones. En 9 meses se quedan sin la principal fuente de ingresos y beneficios y en ninguna parte queda claro lo que esperan hacer a partir de 2022.
> 
> No digo que no pueda ser una gran inversión, pero teniendo otras empresas en el radar con un futuro bastante más predecible no veo por qué tendría que mantener mi dinero aquí.
> 
> ...



Que eres un POLLAVIEJA value vaya


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

Dos puntualizaciones.

Respecto a la deuda de las empresas de barcos. Las empresas de barco siempre tienen deuda. Eso no es ni bueno ni malo, es simplemente una tipología/característica de su negocio. Es como las de leasing de aviones, que venía femiListo a decir que tenían deuda. Nos ha jodido, si su negocio se basa precisamente en pedir dinero prestado (deuda) para comprar aviones y quedarse la diferencia de un préstamo con el leasing y también la diferencia del valor en libros con el valor de venta cuando se venden.

Con esto quiero decir que la clave no es la deuda o las ampliaciones. Si tu amplias capital a preciosa razonables porque tienes posibilidad de comprar barcos con un descuento sobre NAV, eso es MUY bueno. Estamos acostumbrados a las ampliaciones de otras empresas donde su deuda no va aparejada a unos activos fácilmente medibles y con mercado de venta y no todas las ampliaciones significan lo mismo.

Yo es que no se si sois conscientes de que cuando la.fusion se cierre, está a PER 1 NMM. 1. Les va a entrar, literalmente, una montaña de dinero.

Piensa en una minera de oro. Si a ti te dicen ahora que el oro lleva 20 semanas subiendo de precio TODAS las semanas, que se espera que siga subiendo dos años y te dan una minera que gana AHORA en un año lo que vale en bolsa, ves muchas opciones de perder dinero ahí? Yo personalmente NO. Que es bolsa y siempre se puede perder, pero hablamos de perder pongamos un 30/40% en le peor escenario a estos precios versus multiplicar por 10/15x en el mejor escenario. Cuantas empresas encuentras con ese riesgo/rentabilidad?

Segunda puntualización en ADES. ADES cada vez vende menos a plantas de carbón precisamente gracias a contratos como el de cabot o los nuevos de agua. A eso sumale que precisamente ADES tiene productos para contaminar MENOS. Si ADES es listo y se cambia el nombre y se vende la.moto a esos fondos ESG (alguno te puede confirmar que estoy muuuuy metido en el tema de ESG) precisamente puede ser capaz de pasar en unos años a valoraciones de 30/40 veces beneficios, porque se les va a ver cómo una empresa.limpia.

La gente sólo habla de las emisiones y los.molinos y las placas solares,npero una de las patas fundamentales de luchas contra el cambio climático es reducir la contaminación, y una de las más importantes es el agua. A cinco años vista se va a dar por amortizado el tema plaquetas solares y se va a ir a ese tipo de cosas de reducir contaminación etc. Quién es posible que esté ahí para capitalizarlo? ADES.

Esto es una hipótesis (que se cambien el nombre y se vendan y demás) pero es que sin eso ya me lsalen las cuentas a mi, con eso aun más. Opcionabilidad en estado puro.

Y no olvidemos que está empresa solo tenía la.parte de RC y han sido capaces de comprar el nuevo negocio por 80 millones y diseñar está transición ordenada. Es decir el management es como mínimo de 7/10. Si han hecho lo más complicado, cambiar el nombre y darse una tourne por San Francisco y Nueva York entre los fondos gafapastas debería ser mucho más fácil en mi opinión


----------



## Value (11 Mar 2021)

De hecho precisamente eso es una de mis razones para mantenerme Bullish, probablemente amplie si pierde los 5. 

El 1 de enero de 2022 ADES ya está totalmente fuera del sector carbon. Se quedan solo con la parte de APT que es muy green + criterios ESG que se la compraron a Apollo por 75M.

Ten en cuenta que van a llegar a 2022 con 0 deuda, una directiva bastante buena y con 70-90M más de FCF cortesía de la última calada del negocio del carbón. Yo creo que si "reinician" en 2022 empezando con un cambio de nombre de la empresa + algún contratito más de APT se puede hacer dinero aquí.

El peor de los casos es que el mercado valore el negocio nuevo APT a 0 y se quede cotizando la empresa solo al cash que tienen en caja (ahora mismo capitaliza unos 100M)


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

Y para los que sepan leer balances, los de ADES llevan una limpieza de balance en 2020 brutal. Probablemente hagan en 2021 un par de retoques más y van a dejar el balance más impoluto de empresa industrial que podáis imaginar.


----------



## Cuqui (11 Mar 2021)

@gordinflas gracias por finv, ni la conoceria de no ser por ti.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Mar 2021)

Al @Value hay que leerlo con atención que es de los que más sabe con mucha diferencia aquí. Con un poco de suerte pronto lo tenemos también en ese nuevo proyecto que está cogiendo altura poco a poco...


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (12 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Dos puntualizaciones.
> 
> Respecto a la deuda de las empresas de barcos. Las empresas de barco siempre tienen deuda. Eso no es ni bueno ni malo, es simplemente una tipología/característica de su negocio. Es como las de leasing de aviones, que venía femiListo a decir que tenían deuda. Nos ha jodido, si su negocio se basa precisamente en pedir dinero prestado (deuda) para comprar aviones y quedarse la diferencia de un préstamo con el leasing y también la diferencia del valor en libros con el valor de venta cuando se venden.
> 
> ...



A mi lo que no me convence de NMM es el hecho de que sea una SLC en términos de fiscalidad, vamos que si entro no sé si me voy a meter en un berenjenal con Hacienda porque no sé muy bien como funciona el tema de impuestos en Sociedades Limitadas Cotizadas. Es decir, mi duda es sobre si hay alguna obligación fiscal para los accionistas de este tipo de sociedades a parte de las que son habituales en cualquier empresa vamos...


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Mar 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> A mi lo que no me convence de NMM es el hecho de que sea una SLC en términos de fiscalidad, vamos que si entro no sé si me voy a meter en un berenjenal con Hacienda porque no sé muy bien como funciona el tema de impuestos en Sociedades Limitadas Cotizadas. Es decir, mi duda es sobre si hay alguna obligación fiscal para los accionistas de este tipo de sociedades a parte de las que son habituales en cualquier empresa vamos...



No idea de eso. Pago impuestos a la reina madre y aquí no hay muchas complicaciones con eso


----------



## eldelavespa (13 Mar 2021)

QIWI anuncia la renuncia del CFO



03 de marzo de 2021 07:15 ET | Fuente: QIWI plc

NICOSIA, Chipre, 3 de marzo de 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) - QIWI plc (NASDAQ: QIWI) (MOEX: QIWI) ("QIWI" o la "Compañía"), un proveedor líder de servicios financieros y de pago de próxima generación en Rusia y el CIS, anunció hoy que Pavel Korzh, el director financiero (el "director financiero") de la empresa, renunciará a su cargo como director financiero a partir del 2 de abril de 2021. El Sr. Korzh ha confirmado que su renuncia se debe a razones personales y no relacionado con ningún desacuerdo o disputa con la gerencia o la Junta Directiva de la Compañía sobre cualquier asunto, incluidos los principios contables, las prácticas, las divulgaciones de los estados financieros o los procedimientos de cumplimiento de la Compañía. El Sr. Korzh continuará desempeñándose como director financiero de QIWI durante todo el informe de resultados del año 2020. Elena Nikonova,

La Sra. Nikonova tiene más de 15 años de experiencia en finanzas. La Sra. Nikonova se unió a QIWI en 2010 como Directora Adjunta del Departamento de NIIF y fue nombrada Directora Financiera Adjunta de Información Financiera en 2019. La Sra. Nikonova comenzó su carrera en Ernst & Young, donde trabajó de 2005 a 2010 ocupando diferentes puestos en la auditoría. Departamento. La Sra. Nikonova se graduó de la Universidad Estatal de Novosibirsk en 2005 con un título en Administración.

Como directora financiera interina, la Sra. Nikonova dependerá directamente del director ejecutivo, Boris Kim, hasta que se designe un sustituto permanente. La Compañía tiene como objetivo iniciar el proceso de búsqueda para seleccionar un nuevo Director Financiero de inmediato y considerará candidatos tanto externos como internos.



Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Membroza (13 Mar 2021)

Yo el lunes vuelvo a entrar a Globaltrans. Pensaba que encontré una mejor oportunidad, pero me doy cuenta que lo de esa empresa es una de las joyas de gordinflas.


----------



## gordinflas (13 Mar 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Yo el lunes vuelvo a entrar a Globaltrans. Pensaba que encontré una mejor oportunidad, pero me doy cuenta que lo de esa empresa es una de las joyas de gordinflas.



Debo llevar como 10k solo en Globaltrans... No será de las que más brillan ni de las que más suben, pero es la empresa que más me gusta de la cartera (y más con Mongolian 6 o 7 veces por encima de mi precio de compra).


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (13 Mar 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Yo el lunes vuelvo a entrar a Globaltrans. Pensaba que encontré una mejor oportunidad, pero me doy cuenta que lo de esa empresa es una de las joyas de gordinflas.



Yo entré ayer mismo, en su día pude entrar a 6 pero que más da, considero que sigue estando a buen precio y sacan resultados en nada así que no me la juego esperando más como hice con Finvolution jajaj


----------



## gordinflas (14 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Por cierto gente, aprovecho que hay movimiento para lanzar un globo sonda. Estábamos hablando con otros foreros con perfil alto en este subforo y salió el tema de que quizá el formato del foro se nos quedaba un poco corto en algunos aspectos. El foro está bien para hacer seguimientos, resolver dudas y compartir información... pero a la hora de presentar empresas o discutir a fondo quizá se queda un poco limitado. Ahora mismo estamos haciendo pruebas con distintos formatos, a ver donde nos sentimos más cómodos. Sería un complemento al foro, nada de mudarse a otra plataforma para siempre ni nada así (entre otras porque a todos nos gusta el formato del foro, sino no estaríamos aquí).
> 
> Así que eso. ¿Qué formato os gusta más / os parece mejor aparte del formato foro? ¿Twitter, vídeos, podcasts? ¿Qué creéis que podría entrar mejor para hacer análisis en profundidad de empresas?



Bueno, actualización. Siguiendo lo que habéis dicho en el hilo hemos grabado una prueba de podcast en Youtube. Tiene diapositivas y demás pero creo que se puede seguir sin ellas. Lo hemos hecho en streaming para que unos pocos elegidos (familia y amigos) nos dijesen si funcionaba bien y si no habían muchos problemas técnicos. El plan será hacerlo en directo de forma abierta en las siguientes ediciones. En principio estará colgado hoy por la noche. No se si lo colgarán en un hilo aparte o yo aquí mismo, ya lo veremos. De momento está en post-edición porque en los primeros 30 minutos uno de nosotros se escuchaba muy bajo.

Por lo demás creo que ha quedado bastante fluido. Hay algunas cosas que desde dentro creemos que hay que modificar (por ejemplo, en la parte final íbamos cortos de tiempo y personalmente quizá me he cortado demasiado). Ahora solo hace falta saber lo que piensan los de afuera...


----------



## gordinflas (15 Mar 2021)

Pues eso. Aquí está. Incluso nos hemos puesto un nombre profesional para fliparnos un poco  

Todas las aportaciones son bienvenidas.


----------



## juanmas (15 Mar 2021)

Os he dejado mis impresiones en el canal.

Enhorabuena, cracks!


----------



## lunnatic (15 Mar 2021)

Suscrito. Un podcast técnico bastante informativo. Gracias por vuestro trabajo duro.


----------



## javapow (15 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues eso. Aquí está. Incluso nos hemos puesto un nombre profesional para fliparnos un poco
> 
> Todas las aportaciones son bienvenidas.



Enhorabuena por el video, os ha quedado genial.

Está bien explicado y es fácil de entender, desde aquí se ve un análisis de una empresa en 10-15 minutos pero a vosotros os lleva muuuchas horas, se nota que hay trabajo detrás.

Me suscribo y quedo a la espera del siguiente. 

Un saludo a todos


----------



## Tostimontes (15 Mar 2021)

Viendo que el tema de Imperial despierta bastante interés, os recomiendo pasaros por este hilo de +Dividendos Noticias en el mundo del tabaco donde van comentando todo sobre las tabaqueras, aunque más centrados en PM y MO (estoy largo en ambas). Altria se está pegando unas buenas subidas, por cierto. PM parece que está tomando la delantera en el tabaco calentado con el IQOS (que ya forma el 10% del revenue, y creciendo) y Altria parece que está virando también hacia ser un gigante de la marihuana en EEUU, con la compra de Cronos. De nuevo, recomiendo echarle un ojo al hilo ya que considero que hay bastante oro respecto a estos temas.


----------



## eldelavespa (15 Mar 2021)

Muy guapo el video, lo vais a petar chavales!!, suscrito forever.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (16 Mar 2021)

Me gustó mucho vuestro podcast la verdad, así que ya estoy suscrito. 

Te quería plantear una duda sobre los resultados esperados de Dream International para este año:

EXPECTED TO RECORD A DECREASE IN REVENUE BY APPROXIMATELY 5% FOR YEAR
DREAM INTERNATIONAL LTD SEES A DECREASE IN REVENUE BY ABOUT 5% FOR YEAR
DREAM INTERNATIONAL LTD SEES DECREASE IN GROSS PROFIT BY ABOUT 31% FOR YEAR
DREAM INTERNATIONAL LTD SEES 43% DECREASE IN GROUP'S NET PROFIT FOR YEAR
EXPECTED RESULT DUE TO REDUCTION IN OVERALL TRADE VOLUMES FROM MARKET INFLUENCED BY NOVEL CORONAVIRUS PANDEMIC.
Básicamente se espera un decrecimiento, cosa lógica, pero a pesar de ello entiendo que seguirá generando beneficios, con lo que a precios de día de hoy (2,95 HKD) y al PER actual seguiría siendo una buena compra para ir a largo, no?

La verdad es que estaba esperando a que bajara de 3 HKD y ahora que lo ha hecho los resultados esperados para este año me han dejado un poco con la duda, y de aquí la consulta. Gracias!


----------



## Value (16 Mar 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Me gustó mucho vuestro podcast la verdad, así que ya estoy suscrito.
> 
> Te quería plantear una duda sobre los resultados esperados de Dream International para este año:
> 
> ...



Quiero pensar que la bajada de net profit es debida a un IMPAIRMENT, porque realmente en 2020 H1 no les fue tan mal y el Revenue les ha bajado solo un 5%.

Habrá que estar muy atentos a los resultados anuales que a parte tienen la palanca de crecimiento de la nueva fábrica en Vietnam.


----------



## Minadeperro (16 Mar 2021)

Felicidades por la iniciativa del podcast. Un suscriptor más por aquí.


----------



## Muttley (16 Mar 2021)

Muttley dijo:


> He metido posición en Arytza.
> Varias razones:
> 1- Es una empresa que capitaliza 385M€ y factura 3300M€.
> 2- Tiene en caja 385M€ (es decir he ”comprado” caja neta) a 30 Abril.
> ...



Arytza de mi vida.
Seguimos.

Private equity firm to acquire Aryzta North America

PD suscrito a vuestro podcast.
Estoy preparando yo algo también


----------



## castolo (16 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues eso. Aquí está. Incluso nos hemos puesto un nombre profesional para fliparnos un poco
> 
> Todas las aportaciones son bienvenidas.



Me ha gustado el podcast. Tanto hincapié en imperial brands es por feministo? xD


----------



## Veloc (16 Mar 2021)

Enhoabuena por el podcast, me he suscrito.
Muy currado, se nota que hay mucho conocimiento de mercados financieros y de las empresas que se analizan.


----------



## gordinflas (16 Mar 2021)

castolo dijo:


> Me ha gustado el podcast. Tanto hincapié en imperial brands es por feministo? xD



Bueno, es una empresa buena y es la que he comprado más recientemente. Lo de Femilisto es la guinda del pastel xD


----------



## Sin_Casa (16 Mar 2021)

Excelente video, me he suscrito, mientras os escuchaba me ha picado la curiosidad y me he puesto a buscar empresas, he encontrado una a per 1,48, china que actualmente cotiza a 10 dolares y tiene un EPS de 6. Se llama cangoo y por lo que he visto se dedica a ser intermediario de leasing de vehículos. Os dejo un enlace por si queréis analizarla en próximos videos o creéis que pueda merecer la pena. 
Cango Inc Stock Price (CANG) - Investing.com

decir que en investing no encuentro mucha información.

Una pregunta, como sabéis cuando una empresa compra acciones, lo pulican en sus informes ? alguna web?

Gracias y espero que hagáis mas videos


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Excelente video, me he suscrito, mientras os escuchaba me ha picado la curiosidad y me he puesto a buscar empresas, he encontrado una a per 1,48, china que actualmente cotiza a 10 dolares y tiene un EPS de 6. Se llama cangoo y por lo que he visto se dedica a ser intermediario de leasing de vehículos. Os dejo un enlace por si queréis analizarla en próximos videos o creéis que pueda merecer la pena.
> Cango Inc Stock Price (CANG) - Investing.com
> 
> decir que en investing no encuentro mucha información.
> ...



PER 1 de mirarlo en la investor relations? Porque tiene pinta de o bien gazapo de investing y de stockopedia, o bien unos extraordinarios a full. Esas cosas son las primeras que hay que mirar. Ir al IR, bajarse al menos la presentación de resultados y mirarlo ahi


----------



## pedro.rgo (17 Mar 2021)

Añado que Cango va a dar 1$ de dividendo el 08 de abril (22 de marzo fecha ex dividendo)


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Mar 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Excelente video, me he suscrito, mientras os escuchaba me ha picado la curiosidad y me he puesto a buscar empresas, he encontrado una a per 1,48, china que actualmente cotiza a 10 dolares y tiene un EPS de 6. Se llama cangoo y por lo que he visto se dedica a ser intermediario de leasing de vehículos. Os dejo un enlace por si queréis analizarla en próximos videos o creéis que pueda merecer la pena.
> Cango Inc Stock Price (CANG) - Investing.com
> 
> decir que en investing no encuentro mucha información.
> ...



Ok mirándolo un minuto por encima intuyo que se lo que pasa. Tienen una participación enorme de Lo autos que cotiza en el nasdaq y anda como todas las EV disparada y creo que poner ese valor "a mercado" es lo que da ese beneficio contable, que no es pasta que entra en la empresa (cashflow). Está interesante gracias por traerla!!!


----------



## gordinflas (17 Mar 2021)

Cango ha subido beneficios un 1500% de 2019 a 2020. 3300 millones de dolares son beneficios no operativos. Si nos vamos a beneficios operativos ha ganado 300 millones en 2020, casi lo mismo que en 2019. No me lo he mirado a fondo en el informe anual, así que tomaos lo que digo con cautela... pero viendo solo esto yo iría con mucho cuidado. Si el beneficio gigante no es operativo es que seguramente sea una cosa especial de este año y no lo pueda repetir a futuro.

EDITO: arriba/abajo ya lo ha encontrado. Si es lo que dice efectivamente no se va a repetir. Son beneficios extraordinarios. El PER "real" debe ser de 20-25.


----------



## Sin_Casa (17 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ok mirándolo un minuto por encima intuyo que se lo que pasa. Tienen una participación enorme de Lo autos que cotiza en el nasdaq y anda como todas las EV disparada y creo que poner ese valor "a mercado" es lo que da ese beneficio contable, que no es pasta que entra en la empresa (cashflow). Está interesante gracias por traerla!!!



Gracias por la info seguro que es eso, la verdad lo ponia eninvesting en la web de la empresa solo encontre el informe con datos de 2019



gordinflas dijo:


> Cango ha subido beneficios un 1500% de 2019 a 2020. 3300 millones de dolares son beneficios no operativos. Si nos vamos a beneficios operativos ha ganado 300 millones en 2020, casi lo mismo que en 2019. No me lo he mirado a fondo en el informe anual, así que tomaos lo que digo con cautela... pero viendo solo esto yo iría con mucho cuidado. Si el beneficio gigante no es operativo es que seguramente sea una cosa especial de este año y no lo pueda repetir a futuro.
> 
> EDITO: arriba/abajo ya lo ha encontrado. Si es lo que dice efectivamente no se va a repetir. Son beneficios extraordinarios. El PER "real" debe ser de 20-25.



Graias por el analisis, donde has visto esa informacion no he podido encontrar gra cosa.
Muchas gracias 

Me edito, lo he visto ahroa en investing  muhas gracias


----------



## gordinflas (17 Mar 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Graias por el analisis, donde has visto esa informacion no he podido encontrar gra cosa.
> Muchas gracias
> 
> Me edito, lo he visto ahroa en investing  muhas gracias



Lo suelo mirar directamente en el informe anual, en la hoja de beneficios / perdidas. A veces las webs tipo Investing se equivocan con al cambio de moneda y cosas así... Cuando veo cosas que parecen demasiado bonitas voy a asegurar el tiro. Muy de vez en cuando resulta que son verdad (Mongolian salió de una de estas situaciones "demasiado bonitas")... la mayoría de veces son errores


----------



## aburrevacas (17 Mar 2021)

animo gordo , yo tengo una mujer Oronda y no veas como me deja el pito . putos palos pa el femilisto. al lio , enhorabuena por el podscast o como se diga . puto video de youtube , sois grandes. ojala os vaya bien . sobre todo a ti que siempre as demostrado que no eres un egoista compartes empresas , que dan PASTAAAAAAAAAA . pa los putos mancos como yo que tenemos cuatro perras y ni idea de bolsa pero asco a los bancos , yo al menos te lo agradezco y mis hijas tambien ( lo de disneyland) ya casi tiene tu nombre . "haber como se lo explico " ojala te de pasta lo de youtube y lo petes en la bolsa y en tu vida personal makina .


----------



## gordinflas (17 Mar 2021)

Con youtube no vamos a ganar una mierda  Es un hobby igual que esto de invertir.

La idea era poder exponer empresas sin escribir megatochazos y poder hacer un repaso de la actualidad sin ensuciar el subforo... Mejor dedicar 20 minutos a explicar una empresa que no un megaresumen escrito. Entra mucho mejor a todo el mundo y también nos permite ser un poco más flexibles.

Al final el tema de compartir es algo que ayuda a todo el mundo. Unos comparten empresas para que los demás puedan descubrir sitios donde meter el dinero y los otros comentan posibles fallos para ayudar a que el que ha compartido la empresa no pierda dinero. En este mundillo ser egoísta y callarse las cosas te perjudica... Por eso flipo cuando el Femilisto dice que va a crear un canal de Telegram privado y que dejará de comentar en el foro y otras burradas así.


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Mar 2021)

El hilo del gordi en página 4 y todo lleno de hilos de chicharros de spamilla2014...


----------



## Membroza (20 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El hilo del gordi en página 4 y todo lleno de hilos de chicharros de spamilla2014...



Da gracias que esto no es ForoCoches. Ahí todas las temas en el foro de inversión son de criptochurros


----------



## arriba/abajo (20 Mar 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Da gracias que esto no es ForoCoches. Ahí todas las temas en el foro de inversión son de criptochurros



Que triste @Membroza. No sé si viste que está saliendo un pequeño proyecto con gente del foro analizando empresas que no suelen ser conocidas y haciendo análisis serios nada de clickbaits y del enésimo vídeo de Tesla o mío o su puta madre. Ojala pillé tracción porque creo que hace falta contenido de calidad en internet y no tanto Bernardo García y demás. Si hasta los de Estebaranz ahora son de un nivel bajísimo y solo para gente que no tiene mucha idea y tampoco quiere aprender...


----------



## Tostimontes (20 Mar 2021)

Anunciados resultados anuales de Mongolian Mining. Así a primera vista han empeorado bastante los números. Beneficios han bajado a 2,81$ en 2020, 9,38$ en 2019. Se debe a la bajada tanto en ventas como en el precio medio de venta del carbón. No me lo he leído a fondo el anuncio pero no dan mucho guidance para este año. No repartirán dividendo. Supongo que las cuentas saldrán en breves. Lo podéis leer aquí: https://www.mmc.mn/uploads/e_00975ann-20210316.pdf
Por cierto, hablando de carboneras, también anuncia resultados Henan Jinma el 31 de marzo.

EDIT: tras mirármelo un poco más sí que dan guidance al final


----------



## gordinflas (20 Mar 2021)

Tostimontes dijo:


> Anunciados resultados anuales de Mongolian Mining. Así a primera vista han empeorado bastante los números. Beneficios han bajado a 2,81$ en 2020, 9,38$ en 2019. Se debe a la bajada tanto en ventas como en el precio medio de venta del carbón. No me lo he leído a fondo el anuncio pero no dan mucho guidance para este año. No repartirán dividendo. Supongo que las cuentas saldrán en breves. Lo podéis leer aquí: https://www.mmc.mn/uploads/e_00975ann-20210316.pdf
> Por cierto, hablando de carboneras, también anuncia resultados Henan Jinma el 31 de marzo.



Contando que solo operaron de forma normal 2 meses (dicho por ellos mismos en el informe)... Buenisimos resultados en realidad.

También hay que tener en cuenta que las reservas de carbón siguen ahí. Lo "bueno" de las commodities es que no tienes que preocuparte de imagen de marca, tendencias de consumo ni modas; solo precios de extracción, reservas, geopolítica y macroeconomía (que en realidad no es poco, pero es menos que en el resto de empresas).


----------



## Mig29 (20 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues eso. Aquí está. Incluso nos hemos puesto un nombre profesional para fliparnos un poco
> 
> Todas las aportaciones son bienvenidas.



Me lo he visto entero y la verdad es que me quito el sombrero, es que ya no es solo que compartáis información de mucho valor en mi opinión, es que además lo explicáis de forma muy clara y amena.
Mil gracias por compartirlo y seguid así, estas cosas son las que hacen grande el foro, aunque por desgracia quedan olvidadas entre montones de basura y spam, pero que sepáis que muchos valoramos y agradecemos muchísimo el esfuerzo que hacéis.


----------



## BABY (20 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El hilo del gordi en página 4 y todo lleno de hilos de chicharros de spamilla2014...



Un respeto que va a publicar un libro de sus éxitos en la inversion.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 Mar 2021)

Bueno estamos listos para empezar! Aqui teneis el link. Pedazo programa tenemos hoy!!!


----------



## tramperoloco (21 Mar 2021)

​


----------



## gordinflas (21 Mar 2021)

Ahora ya puedo comprar Kaspi


----------



## Foreto (21 Mar 2021)

Leo esto y no me entero de qué dividendo van a pagar......¿sería mejor esperar a que paguen el dividendo para comprar después más barato y evitar impuestos?

Gracias por el video!



Proposed Dividend Per Share

On 1 March 2021, as part of its full-year 2020 financial results publication, JSC Kaspi.kz announced the proposal by its Board of Directors to pay a dividend equal to KZT888/share, subject to approval at its Annual General Meeting of Shareholders on 26 March 2021. 

The shareholders and GDR holders of record as of 25 March 2021 will be entitled to receive dividends.


----------



## eldelavespa (21 Mar 2021)

Cariño quiero comprar una empresa Kazaja, ¿no te vale ya la Mongola? 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Value (21 Mar 2021)

El problema es cuando pagan dividendo y NO se descuenta de la cotización. Nos ha pasado ya muchas veces, especialmente dolorosa la de Globaltrans que para colmo era un dividendo gordo.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Mar 2021)

Yo estoy por comprarla mañana por la mañana. Quería entrar a 66,6$ para hacer la coña con el número del demonio y tal, pero algo me dice que si me quedo a ratear unos pocos dólares por acción me voy a quedar sin entrar.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (22 Mar 2021)

Tengo una orden en Globaltrans a 6,66 USD por la misma coña, el viernes toco y cerró a 6,67.... Igual no es buena idea reírse de la bestia...


----------



## gordinflas (22 Mar 2021)

Pues dentro en Kaspi.kz a 72,95$... No me voy a arriesgar a perder el tren por un 10%. Si baja (que lo dudo) voy a ampliar.

Borat estaría orgulloso.


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues dentro en Kaspi.kz a 72,95$... No me voy a arriesgar a perder el tren por un 10%. Si baja (que lo dudo) voy a ampliar.
> 
> Borat estaría orgulloso.



Bienvenido al Kaspi Club!!!


----------



## BABY (22 Mar 2021)

Yo he llegado de trabajar y ya la habéis pumpeado un 3%....!


----------



## Tio1saM (22 Mar 2021)

Im in también a 73


----------



## Halfredico (22 Mar 2021)

Yo estoy intentando imaginarme a Borat usando kaspi pa autoconvencerme en no invertir en semejante chiringuito ruso-asiatico-islamicortodoxo. Al final me váis a empujar.

* Cuando hablo de chiringuito me refiero al país, no a la empresa, que me parece una pasada lo diversificada que está y el potencial que tiene.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Mar 2021)

El país es marronero a saco pero al menos no es Oriente Medio o África. O Pakistán. O Papua Nueva Guinea. O el 90% de países de Letrinoamérica...

Al final he entrado o me he planteado entrar en tantos sitios distópicos que meterme en un pozo de mierda post-soviético islámico desértico con los niveles de radiación más altos del planeta ya casi que no me afecta. Comparado con Severstal o la mina principal de Mongolian es un paraíso


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (23 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> El país es marronero a saco pero al menos no es Oriente Medio o África. O Pakistán. O Papua Nueva Guinea. O el 90% de países de Letrinoamérica...
> 
> Al final he entrado o me he planteado entrar en tantos sitios distópicos que meterme en un pozo de mierda post-soviético islámico desértico con los niveles de radiación más altos del planeta ya casi que no me afecta. Comparado con Severstal o la mina principal de Mongolian es un paraíso
> 
> ...



Tal cuál, el país está más desarrollado de lo que puede parecer por el nombre y nada tiene que ver con lo que se ve en Borat, es más lo que se ve en la peli de Borat no es Kazakhstan sinó Rumanía, y más concretamente pueblos gitanos de dicho país.


----------



## Caesar (23 Mar 2021)

He estado mirando un poco la empresa y está claro que es buenísima. Eso sí, veo un problema en la moneda, que se deprecia a ritmos importantes


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Mar 2021)

Caesar dijo:


> He estado mirando un poco la empresa y está claro que es buenísima. Eso sí, veo un problema en la moneda, que se deprecia a ritmos importantes



Yo personalmente mirando la gráfica con el dólar no diría que se deprecia muchísimo. Es una moneda que vale muy poco, pero me parece relativamente estable. No es el euro o el franco suizo claro, pero no es la moneda argentina o algo asi


----------



## CALEIDOSCOPIO (23 Mar 2021)

Muy buen video y análisis, me gustaría entrar en unos días. 

Con respecto a ADES y su tecnología de captura de carbono, he encontrado un empresa canadiense SUNCOR ENERGY que ha invertido en SVANTE que es la que tiene la tecnología. 

file:///C:/Users/borda/Downloads/2020-annual-report-en.pdf








Investors | Svante


More than US$175 million raised from leading capital venture firms, strategic partners, and government agencies worldwide. Together we will succeed in the fight against climate change.




svanteinc.com





A ver que os parece.


----------



## JJ81 (23 Mar 2021)

Me molan mucho vuestros videos; el estilo “charla de colegas” se hace ameno y entretenido. El domingo que viene voy a ver el programa con un gintonic

No se si alguien lo ha dicho ya, pero igual tendríais que hacer un post “momentum” independiente de los que ya tenéis con vuestras carteras para mayor seguimiento y difusión


----------



## Caesar (23 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo personalmente mirando la gráfica con el dólar no diría que se deprecia muchísimo. Es una moneda que vale muy poco, pero me parece relativamente estable. No es el euro o el franco suizo claro, pero no es la moneda argentina o algo asi



Con el dólar menos porque el dólar está más débil ahora, pero aun así desde 2015 vale menos de la mitad de lo que valía en ese año. No conozco el asunto como para valorarlo bien, pero podria suponer un contraste importante a un buen crecimiento de la empresa, porque no hablamos de cantidades del 10% como ha ocurrido con el dólar este año, sino bastante más


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Mar 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Me molan mucho vuestros videos; el estilo “charla de colegas” se hace ameno y entretenido. El domingo que viene voy a ver el programa con un gintonic
> 
> No se si alguien lo ha dicho ya, pero igual tendríais que hacer un post “momentum” independiente de los que ya tenéis con vuestras carteras para mayor seguimiento y difusión



Dato importantísimo. Que ginebra y que tónica?


----------



## Covid-8M (23 Mar 2021)

Dentro en Kaspi a 75,7. No se ni de que es la empresa pero ya tengo confianza ciega en este hilo y su OP (si, ya se, due diligence y todo eso)
Al final he acabado con toda la cartera "kamikaze". Atras quedan mis primeras inversiones en repsoles y renaults. Quien lo hubiera dicho que dormiria mejor con una cartera de chicharros


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Mar 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Dentro en Kaspi a 75,7. No se ni de que es la empresa pero ya tengo confianza ciega en este hilo y su OP (si, ya se, due diligence y todo eso)
> Al final he acabado con toda la cartera "kamikaze". Atras quedan mis primeras inversiones en repsoles y renaults. Quien lo hubiera dicho que dormiria mejor con una cartera de chicharros



Llamar a Kaspi chicharro es cuanto menos atrevido eh! Que vale 11 mil millones en bolsa y podría valer 20/30 mil millones


----------



## huyter (23 Mar 2021)

Entiendo que Kaspi lo compráis en Londres, ¿no?





__





London Stock Exchange | London Stock Exchange


null




www.londonstockexchange.com


----------



## Feyerabend (23 Mar 2021)

No se os puede dejar solos un momento, no era suficiente con Mongolia o Rusia y ahora proponéis Kazajstán también. hbrá que estar alerta no salga algún empresón encubierto en Tayikistán para la próxima.


----------



## lunnatic (23 Mar 2021)

Me decepcionaria que no se invirtiera en alguna compañía de Transnistria xD.

Ahora estoy sin liquidez, una lastima, pero se le ve con un buen futuro.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 Mar 2021)

huyter dijo:


> Entiendo que Kaspi lo compráis en Londres, ¿no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Correcto


----------



## Tiemblos (23 Mar 2021)

¿Qué os parece *NAK Kazatomprom (US63253R2013)? *También es kazaja, pero es como la Mongolia mining del uranio (aparte de otros minerales). Además en investing pone que reparte un dividendo del 5,6 %.


----------



## RockLobster (23 Mar 2021)

Feyerabend dijo:


> No se os puede dejar solos un momento, no era suficiente con Mongolia o Rusia y ahora proponéis Kazajstán también. hbrá que estar alerta no salga algún empresón encubierto en Tayikistán para la próxima.



Se de Buena tinta qué han estado investigando empresas de logistics en Africa...

No se Les puede dejar solos


----------



## gordinflas (24 Mar 2021)

Tiemblos dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece *NAK Kazatomprom (US63253R2013)? *También es kazaja, pero es como la Mongolia mining del uranio (aparte de otros minerales). Además en investing pone que reparte un dividendo del 5,6 %.



El tema del uranio se me escapa. Veo que hubo una ampliación de capital BRUTAL en 2018 y no entiendo el motivo. Solo por eso la metería en la lista de empresas para ir con cuidado.

Por cierto, menuda follada esta semana. Casi todo lo chino en caída libre...


----------



## Membroza (25 Mar 2021)

Tiemblos dijo:


> ¿Qué os parece *NAK Kazatomprom (US63253R2013)? *También es kazaja, pero es como la Mongolia mining del uranio (aparte de otros minerales). Además en investing pone que reparte un dividendo del 5,6 %.



Yo diría que es la empresa top del uranio. Del dividendo que te digan no hagas caso, porque yo lo calculé recientemente a mano y no es correcto. El retorno actual anda sobre el 3,5%.

Según miré, de los resultados anuales de 2020 todavía no se sabe el dividendo.

Yo la tengo en mi lista de la compra si sigue bajando.


----------



## Halfredico (25 Mar 2021)

Guano pa todo lo chino hoy también.


----------



## aquilaris (25 Mar 2021)

Qiwi bajón en los últimos días, casi el 15% bajando de 10$... Voy a comprar en breve y promediar a la baja.


----------



## arriba/abajo (25 Mar 2021)

@GOLDGOD creo que entre tú y el @SargentoHighway deberíais poner un análisis del cañón que es Ivanhoe. Yo he entrado hace media hora o así también. Esta es de las de dejar correr a años vista


----------



## aserejee (26 Mar 2021)

Hello

Sobre NMTP, no te preocupa el tema del barco en el canal de suez?

Lo digo sin malicia, tal y como lo veo igual jode al puerto por lo que piensan transportar de/hacia asia o le beneficia, al ser exportador de energia hacia el mediterraneo y tener que incrementar las exportaciones al estar el canal de suez bloqueado. (O que creas que no hay incidencia)

Tan solo es por saber si has comprado pensando en eso, porque pensaba mirarmelo este finde con calma.


----------



## bientop (26 Mar 2021)

Sacaron resultados anuales en BUCD



http://www.bjucd.com/plus/view.php?aid=6612



Sube ingresos un 18% y beneficios un 21% respecto 2019, dividendo del 10% a precios actuales. Crece la parte de construcción en China principalmente


----------



## tramperoloco (26 Mar 2021)

Por lo visto Time interconnect aviso el mes pasado sobre un Incremento importante en beneficios, no se si se ha puesto por aquí antes. 



https://www.time-interconnect.com/download/E_884882_Time%20Interconnect_0222_1559_ESS.pdf


----------



## Blumen (28 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Bueno estamos listos para empezar! Aqui teneis el link. Pedazo programa tenemos hoy!!!



Bueno después de llevar unos meses por aquí, para aprender y copiaros ideas  tengo la cartera con una rentabilidad que por mi cuenta no estaría así ni por casualidad.


Así que nada suscrito al canal y agradeceros a todos los que participan en estos hilos por lo se aporta.


Por mi parte como me queda mucho por aprender espero que el otro hilo "Hilo General de Inversión a Medio / Largo Plazo (resúmenes, análisis y noticias)" que esta algo parado, no se pierda en el olvido ya esta muy bien para iniciarse.


----------



## gordinflas (28 Mar 2021)

Pues hoy empezamos alrededor de las 6 de la tarde.

Supongo que la semana que viene haré repaso anual (¡ya llevamos un año de hilo!). Si hubiese empezado el hilo antes podría haber hecho el resumen antes de las bajadas de estos últimos días y presumir de rentabilidades del 200 o 300% anual, pero que le vamos a hacer 

También actualizaré el mensaje principal con la compra de Kaspi. No sé si escribir un resumen para Kaspi o poner un link al podcast de la semana pasada...


----------



## gordinflas (28 Mar 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> Hello
> 
> Sobre NMTP, no te preocupa el tema del barco en el canal de suez?
> 
> ...



En empresas como esta (monopolios naturales de infraestructuras) creo que no vale la pena preocuparse por incidencias temporales como lo que está pasando en el canal de Suez. Para bien o para mal es algo que se acabará solucionando y que no va a perjudicar / beneficiar al negocio a largo plazo.

Si hablasemos de empresas tipo Navios, Danaos o las demas navieras sería otra historia. Son mucho más cíclicas y sus ingresos y beneficios son mucho más sensibles a este tipo de noticias.


----------



## Value (28 Mar 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Por lo visto Time interconnect aviso el mes pasado sobre un Incremento importante en beneficios, no se si se ha puesto por aquí antes.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.time-interconnect.com/download/E_884882_Time%20Interconnect_0222_1559_ESS.pdf



Es por la adquisición que hicieron... que la pagaron bastante cara por cierto.

Se queda una empresa muy interesante ahora porque esta muy barata y crece mucho la parte nueva. El asunto es que ha pasado de tener caja neta a tener una cantidad moderada de deuda.

Deben 900M de HKD y ganan anualmente unos 215M de HKD. Podemos esperar que sigan creciendo a doble dígito los próximos años.

Empresa muy muy interesante a precios actuales (PER 3 de 2020) que espero que @gordinflas le dedique un programa en su podcast.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Mar 2021)

Value dijo:


> Es por la adquisición que hicieron... que la pagaron bastante cara por cierto.
> 
> Se queda una empresa muy interesante ahora porque esta muy barata y crece mucho la parte nueva. El asunto es que ha pasado de tener caja neta a tener una cantidad moderada de deuda.
> 
> ...



Yo veo más al @GOLDGOD hablando de esta, es su bebé yo creo


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 Mar 2021)




----------



## Bobesponjista (28 Mar 2021)

Yo estoy jodida por todos lados, mi cartera es de chiste. 
Naked tocada y hundida, Sundial igual. Y FuelCell mejor ni acordarse


----------



## Membroza (28 Mar 2021)

Análisis UWM Holdings Corporation (UWMC)







Os voy a contar por qué he comprado y seguiré comprando acciones de UWM Holdings Corporation (UWMC). Por cierto, si miráis el 10-K o el S-8 es un caos porque mezclan datos de Gores Holdings IV y UWM. Me ha costado bastante sacar los números.


País EEUU.
Sector: Hipotecario.
Fundación: 1986.
Empleados: 7.475.
Salió a bolsa a través de la SPAC Gores Holdings IV.
CEO: Mat Ishbia. Su padre creó la empresa, pero fue él desde 2013 que entró como CEO quien de verdad la hizo crecer. Posee el 93,6% de las acciones de la empresa (_skin in the game_ puro) y habla muy rápido.
#1 en venta al por mayor (B2B) de hipotecas y 21% en 2020 del mercado total de hipotecas.
Webs: Investor Relations y findamortgagebroker.com



Para el que no sepa cómo funciona el tema de las hipotecas, si una persona o empresa quiere adquirir un inmueble tiene dos opciones:

Ir de banco en banco o usar un portal donde ofrecen hipotecas directas al consumidor (B2C).
Ir a un broker, que te asesora financieramente, te ayuda con los papeles y trabaja con un empresas como UWM (B2B).

Quien posee ahora la porción más grande del total de las hipotecas en USA es Quicken Loans (de Rocket Mortgage y B2C):







Por qué creo que la empresa tiene un buen futuro:

CEO muy berraco con mucho liderazgo que está haciendo crecer la empresa a una gran velocidad. Quiere para el 2026 tener el 33% del mercado total de hipotecas. Es un número ambicioso y dudo que pueda conseguirlo, pero si puede hacer la mitad, será ya de por sí un buen resultado.







Apuesta fuerte por la tecnología y automatización de procesos. Los brokers pueden montar su propia web como si fuera Shopify, los documentos se pueden enviar y firmar online, tienen app móvil para que los brokers gestionen todo desde el móvil, etc. Es impresionante lo que han montado en cuanto a tecnología. Deja a sus competidores por los suelos.








Buena atención al servicio a sus clientes y formación a los brokers para que sus clientes tengan la mejor experiencia.
Márgenes operativos brutales conforme escalan en número de hipotecas.
Los próximos 2 años seguirán siendo bajos los tipos de interés, por lo que se esperarán buenos resultados por las refinanciaciones.
Los brokers desde la crisis del 2007 fueron muy impopulares, pero desde entonces están regulados y están ganando popularidad. Aunque se llevan una comisión, UWM tiene la tecnología y el poder para hacer que los prestamistas ofrezcan los mejores precios.







(Continúa... )


----------



## Membroza (28 Mar 2021)

_(Continuación análisis UWM)_

Ahora, ¿por qué baja la cotización de la empresa?


Valoración bastante alta después de la SPAC.
Hay miedo a subidas de tipos de interés debido a que puede subir la inflación. Esto afectará mucho a las refinanciaciones, que han sido las que han causado una explosión de beneficios en estos dos años por la impresión de dinero de la FED, pero el CEO lo sabe y tiene un plan, y por eso se quieren posicionar como líder en hipotecas de compra (purchase) y están comenzando en las hipotecas Jumbo (mayores de 2 millones de dólares). Si los tipos de interés suben, eso significa que la economía irá mejor y habrá más compra de vivienda nueva, con lo cual podrán _surfear_ el ciclo económico.







Mat Ishbia se ha cabreado viendo cómo Rocket está dando una puñalada trapera a los brokers y están rompiendo las reglas de juego, y ha dicho a sus clientes (los brokers) que tienen que firmar un contrato de exclusividad con ellos. Que si trabajan con la competencia (Rocket Mortgage o Fairway), que no pueden trabajar con ellos. El CEO le está echando unos cojones de toro bravo porque sabe que tiene el mejor producto, pero a cambio corren el peligro de perder un 30% de sus clientes.



> UWM has said Rocket's and Fairway's business practices threaten brokers and could leave homebuyers and homeowners with less choice. It accused Rocket of attempting to cut out brokers by recruiting real estate and insurance agents as loan officers to originate loans for Rocket themselves, incentivizing them with paid licenses and financial bonuses. Those agents are common referral sources for local brokers. Fairway, UWM said, hires loan officers away from brokers.
> 
> “I’ve received hundreds of calls and emails from mortgage brokers across the country and have been blown away at the positive response we’ve received, along with the sheer number of shops who have locked arms with us because they felt it was the right thing to do,” Ishbia said in a statement. “We’re going to be able to look back at this as a pivotal moment that helped catapult independent mortgage brokers’ growth."















Total assets > Total liabilities #esbien

En cuanto al balance, considero que están bien. Han metido a la caja $1.000 millones en la SPAC y han pedido $800 M extra en senior notes al 5,5% de interés.

No voy a valorar por PE Ratio porque es un sector cíclico y ahora capitaliza a $12B, dando un PE Ratio de 3,5. Si no fuera esto una situación excepcional por las refinanciaciones de hipotecas, probablemente su valor justo estaría en unos $20 por acción.

Si han decidido pagar desde este año un dividendo fijo de $0,40 anuales ($0,10 por trimestre), la empresa se asegura de que sus accionistas tengan manos fuertes y no vendan. Esto asegura en cierto modo que la cotización pueda hacer suelo en alguna parte. Al precio actual de $7,98 da un retorno del 5% en dividendos y empieza a ser muy atractivo para el accionista, pero hay un mal momentum y puede ser que siga cayendo más; especialmente hasta poder ver cuántos brokers han decidido no firmar sus condiciones.

Para mí ésta va a suponer una empresa dividendera aburrida en mi portfolio para mantenerla, así que mientras sepa que tienen beneficios para pagar sobradamente el dividendo e ir ampliando el negocio, me es suficiente. No necesito en principio calcular precios objetivos ni nada.

Lo que sí haré es como Sven Carlin hace, ver el peor caso, asegurarme que la empresa tiene flujo de caja libre para capear el temporal y pagar dividendos mientras tanto. ¿Y es sostenible este dividendo? Diría que sí, sin problema, pues es importante ver que pagan el dividendo sólo a las acciones de clase A, que son sólo 103 millones, y de las cuales 90,23 millones están en circulación. Por ello, para pagar los $0,4 por acción, necesitan generar unos beneficios mínimos de $41,24 M. Esto supone un payout si lo extrapolamos al 2017, que la empresa estaba en fase de transformación y ganando cuota a un muy seguro 36%, mientras que para el 2020, el cual ha sido extraordinario, ¡¡¡un 1,22%!!! Obviamente, esto no va a ser así en el futuro, pero vamos a seguir viendo resultados buenos y como dije, aquí a lo que vamos es a tener al menos un retorno de accionista "asegurado".







El CEO ha dicho además que planea aumentar dividendos y hacer recompras si todo sigue bien. Pero me parece más importante que sea cauteloso y use esos beneficios para ganar a la competencia y prepararse para vacas flacas cuando la FED no tire ya de la impresora.

Considero que por debajo de $8 es una buena compra. Los Puts para Agosto 2021 y strike $6,00 tienen un premium de $0,65 bastante jugoso. Así que considero una muy buena jugada tirar de ellos, ya que nos darán un precio por acción de más o menos $5,35 y un dividendo de un 7,4% en el caso de que lleguen a expirar por debajo de $6,00. Ahí me pondré a comprar como un hijo de pvta.


----------



## Invest2020 (29 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


>



Genial! La verdad que disfruto del video semanal, seguid así!


----------



## Membroza (29 Mar 2021)

Han salido los resultados de Globaltrans, los trenes rusos.

El dividendo pasa a ser del anterior 93,10 Rublos por acción a 74,55 Rublos. El apalancamiento ha aumentado a 1.01x, y eso va a afectar a los nuevos dividendos, aunque ya han confirmado que el siguiente no será de menos del 30% del FCF estimado de forma muy conservadora para el próximo año (16,78 Rublos por acción, 3,3% de retorno al precio actual, buen hostiazo). Yo tengo la esperanza de que el consumo vaya recuperándose con las vacunas y demás, pero nunca se sabe.

Aparte de los contratos a largo plazo que tenían, han añadido otro nuevo con la compañía siderúrgica Evraz, que no parece muy pequeña, pues cotiza en bolsa y tuvo un ingreso anual de $9,5B. Han extendido contratos con Metalloinvest y MMK.

El problema es mayormente con las góndolas (64% del total de la flota), que parece que debido al covid, los precios a spot han sido menores y encima ha habido menores viajes. Ignoro también si hay un problema de sobreoferta o si esto va a mejorar para 2021 cuando se recupere el consumo, pero ya han dicho que continúan los precios a spot bajos a principios del 2021. Si llega recuperación del consumo del covid, tengo la esperanza de que los rates suban y puedan recuperar parte del negocio perdido.



https://globaltrans.com/fileadmin/user_upload/Files/FY_Results/FY_2020/GLTR_FY2020_Results_Announcement.pdf





> KEY HIGHLIGHTS
> Industry outperformance, increased Free Cash Flow, strong FY2020 dividends as anticipated, interim
> 2021 dividend target established, AGM approval sought to renew share buyback programme.
> • Freight Rail Turnover increased 2.2% year on year in a falling market, as Globaltrans’ powerful operating
> ...



En resumen, que mantengo mis acciones y espero que para la segunda mitad del 2021 los beneficios se recuperen. Eso sí, la hostia del dividendo puede ser espectacular para 2021. Mínimo 3,3% a la cotización actual.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Han salido los resultados de Globaltrans, los trenes rusos.
> 
> El dividendo pasa a ser del anterior 93,10 Rublos por acción a 74,55 Rublos. El apalancamiento ha aumentado a 1.01x, y eso va a afectar a los nuevos dividendos, aunque ya han confirmado que el siguiente no será de menos del 30% del FCF estimado de forma muy conservadora para el próximo año (16,78 Rublos por acción, 3,3% de retorno al precio actual, buen hostiazo). Yo tengo la esperanza de que el consumo vaya recuperándose con las vacunas y demás, pero nunca se sabe.
> 
> ...




Renuevan las recompras con hasta un 5% de la empresa este año.


D
I
O
S
E
S


----------



## Membroza (29 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Renuevan las recompras con hasta un 5% de la empresa este año.
> 
> 
> D
> ...



Ya, pero a mí me preocupa que tengan tantas góndolas en la flota y los rates se mantengan tan bajos por falta de demanda. Espero que en 2021 se recupere la demanda poco a poco. Han tirado de caja y un poco de deuda y me parece que los dividendos anteriores no los vamos a ver en mucho tiempo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Ya, pero a mí me preocupa que tengan tantas góndolas en la flota y los rates se mantengan tan bajos por falta de demanda. Espero que en 2021 se recupere la demanda poco a poco. Han tirado de caja y un poco de deuda y me parece que los dividendos anteriores no los vamos a ver en mucho tiempo.




Las empresas tienen épocas mejores y peores. El buen management, el que está alineado a los accionistas, se ve en las malas. Y estos tíos han demostrado que son muy buenos para nosotros como accionistas. Tengo más claro quedarme a largo plazo en esta empresa ahora que si hubiesen presentado resultados record. Ahora ya sabes que cuando vengan malas van a cuidar al accionista as much as they can. Grandes mis rusos


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

Igualito que la mierda de Momo.....


----------



## Crazy1 (29 Mar 2021)

Fly Leasing Limited (NYSE: FLY celebró un acuerdo definitivo que será adquirido por una filial de Carlyle Aviation Partners,









Fly Leasing (FLY) Agrees to Be Acquired by Carlyle Aviation for $17.05/Share


Fly Leasing Limited (NYSE: FLY) entered into a definitive agreement to be acquired by an affiliate of Carlyle Aviation Partners, the commercial aviation investment and servicing arm within The Carlyle...




www.streetinsider.com


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Mar 2021)

Crazy1 dijo:


> Fly Leasing Limited (NYSE: FLY celebró un acuerdo definitivo que será adquirido por una filial de Carlyle Aviation Partners,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pero qué rico por dios!!!


----------



## gordinflas (29 Mar 2021)

Menuda día más movidito... Dream International también ha sacado resultados anuales. Así a bote pronto:

Los ingresos bajan un 10-15% y los beneficios un 30-40%. Esa diferencia se debe a que los costes que les supone mantener el tinglado activo se han mantenido fijos respecto al año pasado. Los motivos de la caída son los de todas las industriales... Covid y Covid y más Covid. Restricciones en el comercio, exportaciones, etc.

Si lo miramos más a fondo el problema viene de la sección de peluches, que las ventas han caído a casi la mitad que el año pasado. Lo han compensado con su nueva sección de inflables (flotadores, castillos de esos que hay en las ferias, lonas, cosas así). Las exportaciones se han mantenido estables en Occidente, mientras que en Japón y en Corea del Sur es donde han caído más.

A día de hoy la empresa ya tiene toda su producción en Vietnam. A día de hoy solo le quedan 4 fábricas en China (tiene 18 fábricas en Vietnam).

Y bueno, mantienen dividendo. A precios actuales está alrededor del 5%.


----------



## bientop (29 Mar 2021)

Crazy1 dijo:


> Fly Leasing Limited (NYSE: FLY celebró un acuerdo definitivo que será adquirido por una filial de Carlyle Aviation Partners,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pero qué rico por dios!!!



Una pregunta quizás un poco tonta, no debería estar cotizando a esos 17.05$ en el premarket? o cuando abra al menos? quien dice 17.05 dice 17.04...


----------



## Value (29 Mar 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Una pregunta quizás un poco tonta, no debería estar cotizando a esos 17.05$ en el premarket? o cuando abra al menos? quien dice 17.05 dice 17.04...



No, cotizará a un descuento hasta que se confirme que los accionistas de FLY aceptamos vender a 17,05$.


----------



## bientop (29 Mar 2021)

Value dijo:


> No, cotizará a un descuento hasta que se confirme que los accionistas de FLY aceptamos vender a 17,05$.



Ok, algo así imaginaba. Tiene un margen de 1,7% ahora mismo respecto al precio de compra.


----------



## gordinflas (29 Mar 2021)

Yo la vendo hoy mismo... Ha pasado de ser una acción con un upside de varias veces a tener un upside de apenas un 2%. Así de paso puedo ampliar / entrar en otras empresas que me apetecía desde hacía tiempo pero que no me daba la liquidez...

EDITO: Vendidas a 16,64$. El último reducto americano de mi cartera se va volando. Ahora ya soy 100% propiedad de los gobiernos rusochinos de turno.


----------



## Malus (29 Mar 2021)

Joer con teekay, como chicharrea. La iba a largar hoy para pillar algo de liquidez pero la muy cabrona cada vez que se acerca a los 4 le meten una hostia tremenda para abajo...


----------



## gordinflas (29 Mar 2021)

Seguimos, resultados anuales de AAG... bajan los ingresos un 15% y los beneficios un 28%. La razón es la misma que Dream, los costes fijos. También hay el tema de que el gas que saca ha bajado tanto en demanda como en precio.

También mantienen dividendo, en este caso del 10% sobre precios actuales aproximadamente. Las reservas estimadas siguen en aumento (pese a que cada vez extraen más gas) y la empresa sigue con flujos de caja positivos. 

No hay mucho más que decir en esta, el negocio es lo más simple que hay. Sacar gas barato, luego venderlo.


----------



## Sin_Casa (30 Mar 2021)

Alguna explicación a la bajada de kaspi, pensé que sería por descuento del dividendo pero lleva ya más de dos días. ¿Alguna noticia? Gracias


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Mar 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Alguna explicación a la bajada de kaspi, pensé que sería por descuento del dividendo pero lleva ya más de dos días. ¿Alguna noticia? Gracias



Baja...pues porque baja. Y como es un empreson, pues se compran más. Y si baja más, pues se compra mas. Sencillísimo


----------



## gatosaurio (30 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Baja...pues porque baja. Y como es un empreson, pues se compran más. Y si baja más, pues se compra mas. Sencillísimo



Cómo te mantienes seguro de eso? Coincido con la buena valoración con los datos que sabemos, pero siendo una empresa Kazaja igual han salido dos o tres noticias demoledoras y aquí no nos enteramos hasta dentro de un mes


----------



## gordinflas (30 Mar 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Cómo te mantienes seguro de eso? Coincido con la buena valoración con los datos que sabemos, pero siendo una empresa Kazaja igual han salido dos o tres noticias demoledoras y aquí no nos enteramos hasta dentro de un mes



Las noticias relevantes para el negocio salen en la sección correspondiente del investor relations de la empresa. Casi todos los reguladores de las bolsas alrededor del mundo obligan a las empresas a tener esa sección y a tenerla actualizada. En este caso, al ser empresa cotizada en Reino Unido y ser una empresa tirando a grande, siempre te saldrá en inglés y bastante completo. En la mayoría de empresas cotizadas, aunque sean en países pacodemierda, te suele salir la opción de leer las noticias en inglés. La excepción suelen ser empresas pequeñísimas de países europeos tipo Francia / Alemania / Italia / España y Japón. En estos casos puedes tirar de Google Traductor.

Si hablamos de temas geopolíticos locales en principio también te los deben informar desde la propia empresa en esa sección, y más si se tratan de cosas "demoledoras". Si hablamos de temas internacionales graves ya te vas a enterar por otros canales (p.e. lo que ha pasado con el canal de Suez).

El broker también suele dar información sobre la empresa y sus alrededores en forma de notas de prensa.

Aún así casi nunca aparecen noticias que te desmontan la idea de inversión al instante... Y cuando pasa es imposible salirse a tiempo, el mercado ya abre con un gap brutal. En mi opinión es mejor para la salud mental no agobiarse mucho por este tema ni pasarse el día ansioso buscando noticias para justificar volatilidad a corto plazo... Si ya has hecho los deberes antes de entrar y tienes la cartera diversificada ya has hecho bastante para reducir el riesgo de un cisne negro.


----------



## Membroza (30 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


>



Muy bueno el vídeo. Un sólo apunte de cuando hablabais de Tesla:

Tesla cotiza a esos múltiplos por el tema de los Robotaxis, que será un sector con un mercado valorado en billones.

Yo compré a $400 acciones cuando vi que el FSD funcionaba bien y no era humo. Pero al poco tiempo subió a $800 y vendí porque pensé que el precio estaba adelantando demasiados acontecimientos y que ese mercado podría además ser competitivo, con Waymo y Cruiser.









Tesla - Robotaxi Outlook 2021.pdf







drive.google.com





Pero mi pensamiento es que Tesla es una inversión de mucho riesgo y también con mucho potencial. Yo por mi estilo prefiero menos potencial pero bajo riesgo.


----------



## Mig29 (30 Mar 2021)

Muchas gracias por los nuevos videos! Cantidad de información interesante, por ejemplo el análisis de Bayer de @GOLDGOD me ha gustado mucho, es además una empresa que llevo siguiendo tiempo y creo que me voy a lanzar.
Sobre Kaspi, me ha encantado el análisis tan pormenorizado y la presentación de la empresa, desde luego es un empreson con mucho futuro, y otro lugar donde puede tener futuro y expandirse, que no habéis comentado, además de Rusia e Irán, es Turquía. Yo creo que en Turquía(que es un pais cada vez mas influyente en Asia Central y últimamente con mucha relacion con Kazajistán. Tened en cuenta que Turquia son mas de 80 millones de almas, con una renta per cápita bastante alta, mucha población joven que usa mucho las nuevas tecnologías, ahí hay un mercado bestial por explotar también, Azerbaiyán también es un pais interesante de crecimiento.


----------



## gordinflas (30 Mar 2021)

Bueno, meto cantidad ultrasimbólica a los barquitos de Navios a 23,58$. No es mi tipo de empresa y es de las que me dan miedo por la horrible directiva y las ampliaciones locas que han hecho... pero le debo una a cierto forero (ejem @Value ejem) y algún día de estos bajará a matarme mientras duermo si no le meto un mordisquito.

La verdad es que está barata y lo de los rates de los containers pinta a buen catalizador. Eso no lo puedo negar. Pero bueno, esta empresa sí que es kamikaze de verdad. Nada que ver con lo que traía últimamente por aquí.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (30 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, meto cantidad ultrasimbólica a los barquitos de Navios a 23,58$. No es mi tipo de empresa y es de las que me dan miedo por la horrible directiva y las ampliaciones locas que han hecho... pero le debo una a cierto forero (ejem @Value ejem) y algún día de estos bajará a matarme mientras duermo si no le meto un mordisquito.
> 
> La verdad es que está barata y lo de los rates de los containers pinta a buen catalizador. Eso no lo puedo negar. Pero bueno, esta empresa sí que es kamikaze de verdad. Nada que ver con lo que traía últimamente por aquí.



Vamos, que se han cagado con esta correccion y han echado mano a tu imagen de inversor "kamikace" para ayudarles a pompear la accion.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Mar 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Vamos, que se han cagado con esta correccion y han echado mano a tu imagen de inversor "kamikace" para ayudarles a pompear la accion.



Si. Justito fue eso. Y si aprendes a decir correctamente pumpear ya te daba el 10/10.

Un 7/10 merecido


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (30 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si. Justito fue eso. Y si aprendes a decir correctamente pumpear ya te daba el 10/10.
> 
> Un 7/10 merecido



Va a ser que paso , eso lo dejo para ti que eres mu culto . Me gusta mas pompear.

Lo mismo que fifti fifti que es lo que yo te doy a ti , entre triterras, ehang, spacs, CIH .... que las defiendes en "tesis" que parece que te has metido una raya y luego vienes al poco diciendo que donde dije digo digo Diego.

Y anda , deja de vulgarizar la palabra "tesis" . Que son 4 años minimo para hacer una tesis doctoral en condiciones , para compararlo con una flipada con los numeros que son los que el chino te hay querido dar. Hay mas cosas para valorar una empresa que mirarle los numeros como un autista , y algunos de ellos mas importantes y descalificantes . Aun recuerdo el flipe que traias al principios de año con Wirecard .


----------



## gordinflas (30 Mar 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Vamos, que se han cagado con esta correccion y han echado mano a tu imagen de inversor "kamikace" para ayudarles a pompear la accion.



Ojalá algún día tenga seguimiento para pumpear algo así... Y aún mejor, a un illuminati detrás que me diga que tengo que pumpear. Imagina lo bien que deben vivir los perros de Soros  

Nah pero en serio, entiendo a la gente que se mete y creo que se puede hacer dinero por ahí. Está barata estadísticamente y tiene el tema de los ratios de los containers para subirla. En valor y en tendencia está bien, pero la directiva es una putísima mierda y creo que eso nadie lo puede negar. He comprado "solo" 50 acciones, ni siquiera la mitad de la pasta que suelo poner a mis primeras entradas de las demás. Si alguien invierte siguiendo la línea de lo que se suele comentar en este hilo que NO compre Navios...


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Mar 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Va a ser que paso , eso lo dejo para ti que eres mu culto . Me gusta mas pompear.
> 
> Lo mismo que fifti fifti que es lo que yo te doy a ti , entre triterras, ehang, spacs, CIH .... que las defiendes en "tesis" que parece que te has metido una raya y luego vienes al poco diciendo que donde dije digo digo Diego.
> 
> Y anda , deja de vulgarizar la palabra "tesis" . Que son 4 años minimo para hacer una tesis doctoral en condiciones , para compararlo con una flipada con los numeros que son los que el chino te hay querido dar. Hay mas cosas para valorar una empresa que mirarle los numeros como un autista , y algunos de ellos mas importantes y descalificantes . Aun recuerdo el flipe que traias al principios de año con Wirecard .




Antes de contestarte, traeme UN COMENTARIO DE MI "FLIPE" CON WIRECARD.

UNO SOLO. Si encuentras un solo comentario mio flipandome con Wirecard abro un hilo diciendo que eres el mas machote del subforo. Y si no lo encuentras, como eres un cobarde y no vas a venir aqui a decir que o bien te has equivocado (a todos nos pasa) o bien has mentido (a algunos les pasa) pues entonces quedaras como UN SIMPLE MIERDECILLAS.

Ale, la pelota esta en tu tejado compadre.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (30 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Antes de contestarte, traeme UN COMENTARIO DE MI "FLIPE" CON WIRECARD.
> 
> UNO SOLO. Si encuentras un solo comentario mio flipandome con Wirecard abro un hilo diciendo que eres el mas machote del subforo. Y si no lo encuentras, como eres un cobarde y no vas a venir aqui a decir que o bien te has equivocado (a todos nos pasa) o bien has mentido (a algunos les pasa) pues entonces quedaras como UN SIMPLE MIERDECILLAS.
> 
> Ale, la pelota esta en tu tejado compadre.




Veo que estas revisando tus antiguos mensajes , Los borrastes ya ?




mas de una vez comentaste lo mucho que te gustaba la empresa antes de que se fuese al guano , cualquiera que haya estado aqui desde el confinamiento , te haya leido y tenga buena memoria lo sabe . Me vas a hacer buscar tus mensajes cuando ahi tienes esas otras cagadas mas cercanas ? Te devuelvo la pelota.
Hombre y pon un titulo algo mas creativo a tu hilo , la cartera surfera , sonrisas y lagrimas , ...


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Mar 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Veo que estas revisando tus antiguos mensajes , Los borrastes ya ?
> Ver archivo adjunto 612810
> 
> 
> ...



No he borrado nada. He ido precisamente A BUSCAR los mensajes para ponertelos todos juntitos. Quieres que lo haga o te ahorro el ridiculo?

Lo dicho, no tardas ni cinco minutos en quedar como un mierdecillas.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (30 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No he borrado nada. He ido precisamente A BUSCAR los mensajes para ponertelos todos juntitos. Quieres que lo haga o te ahorro el ridiculo?
> 
> Lo dicho, no tardas ni cinco minutos en quedar como un mierdecillas.



Pues sabes que ? que me retracto y pido perdon publicamente por lo de wirecard porque el buscador es una kk y me hace tener que ir leyendo uno a uno tus tochos y me urge terminar el 720 . El que te haya leido imagino que ya lo sabra .
Mantengo el resto que esta mas calentito.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Mar 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Pues sabes que ? que me retracto y pido perdon publicamente por lo de wirecard porque el buscador es una kk y me hace tener que ir leyendo uno a uno tus tochos y me urge terminar el 720 . El que te haya leido imagino que ya lo sabra .
> Mantengo el resto que esta mas calentito.



Pues muy bien. Por un tema de educación y cortesía no voy a seguir respondiéndote aquí ya que este hilo es de lo mejor del foro y ni el gordi ni la gente que lo disfruta se merecen una pelea entre dos desconocidos que no conduce a nada.

Respecto al "resto", debo ser casi la única persona en este foro que abre su hilo y lo primero que pone son sus errores, y las cosas que piensa que debe cambiar y mejorar. Y no contento con eso su primo el Capi en el primer post en público en Youtube dedica el mismo tiempo a sus cagadas con las spacs que a sus aciertos. Y deberías informarte más, en CIH salí con leves ganancias, en EH saque como 6000 dólares limpios de beneficios, y con las spacs, dentro de que han sido mi mayor error, no debo llevar acumulados más de 2000 dólares de perdidas entre todas ellas.

Yo sé que por supuesto tú nos vas a contar que tú ganas en TODAS tus operaciones. Y yo te creo eh! Palabrita del niño Jesús


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (30 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Pues muy bien. Por un tema de educación y cortesía no voy a seguir respondiéndote aquí ya que *este hilo es de lo mejor del foro y ni el gordi ni la gente que lo disfruta se merecen una pelea entre dos desconocidos que no conduce a nada.*
> 
> Respecto al "resto", debo ser casi la única persona en este foro que abre su hilo y lo primero que pone son sus errores, y las cosas que piensa que debe cambiar y mejorar. Y no contento con eso su primo el Capi en el primer post en público en Youtube dedica el mismo tiempo a sus cagadas con las spacs que a sus aciertos. * Y deberías informarte más, en CIH salí con leves ganancias,en EH saque como 6000 dólares limpios de beneficios*, y con las spacs, dentro de que han sido mi mayor error, no debo llevar acumulados más de 2000 dólares de perdidas entre todas ellas.
> 
> *Yo sé que por supuesto tú nos vas a contar que tú ganas en TODAS tus operaciones. Y yo te creo eh! Palabrita del niño Jesús*



1/ En eso estamos de acuerdo pero veo que continuas.

2/ Se que tuviste ganancias pero eso no es lo que cuestiono, ganancias se obtiene tambien con chicharros, sino las "tesis" sobre las empresas que diste en su dia como verdades absolutas , sacando dientes a cualquiera que osara contradecirte , por ejemplo , EH con su tecnologia unica y que apagaba incendios....en serio ? tu sabes la energia que desprende un incendio , la espuma que arroje el dron es lo mismo que si le echas una meada ,y rapido que hay que recargar . Tu viste una foto del dron echando la meailla y el dron pintado de rojo aparcado en un parque de bomberos y la imaginacion hizo el resto

3/ Ni de coña y lo sabes.

Un consejo constructivo :HUMILDAD , desde la humildad se aprende y se crece , desde la arrogancia no.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Mar 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> 1/ En eso estamos de acuerdo pero veo que continuas.
> 
> 2/ Se que tuviste ganancias pero eso no es lo que cuestiono, ganancias se obtiene tambien con chicharros, sino las "tesis" sobre las empresas que diste en su dia como verdades absolutas , sacando dientes a cualquiera que osara contradecirte , por ejemplo , EH con su tecnologia unica y que apagaba incendios....en serio ? tu sabes la energia que desprende un incendio , la espuma que arroje el dron es lo mismo que si le echas una meada ,y rapido que hay que recargar . Tu viste una foto del dron echando la meailla y el dron pintado de rojo aparcado en un parque de bomberos y la imaginacion hizo el resto
> 
> ...



Perfecto Plastaalfadederechas (me pides humildad y te digo y repito que abrí un hilo hablando de MIS ERRORES...tú eres mucho más humilde, por eso te dedicas a venir a joder a los demás pero no hablas de tu cartera o cagadas. Ojala tuviera un poco de esa humildad tuya)


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (30 Mar 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Perfecto Plastaalfadederechas (me pides humildad y te digo y repito que abrí un hilo hablando de MIS ERRORES...tú eres mucho más humilde, por eso te dedicas a venir a joder a los demás pero no hablas de tu cartera o cagadas. Ojala tuviera un poco de esa humildad tuya)



En tu humildad , el unico que te puede corregir eres tu mismo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (30 Mar 2021)

Bueno a seguir con el hilo si nos dejan (y os dejo!!!)


----------



## Membroza (31 Mar 2021)

Estoy estudiando Kaspi y por ahora me pinta todo muy bien. ¡Empresón! Tal vez un poco de riesgo país por el tema de la concentración en un solo mercado. Nunca se sabe, pero es posible que por esta razón, siempre se mantenga "barata" y no veamos los múltiplos que tienen otras e-commerce de otros países. Pero al final aún no teniendo ese potencial de revalorización, si eso te permite adquirir una mayor parte de la compañía y ser partícipe en los flujos de caja libre, al final a la larga te beneficiará como inversor por los dividendos altos.

Ahora mismo he calculado y sale de retorno en dividendo a un 3%. Si se marcan un 40% extra en beneficios del guidance y un 20% en los próximos años, eso significaría poder llegar a tener un retorno anual en dividendo de aquí a 3 años del 7%. Si no hay dividendo será positivo también, pues será dinero que necesitarán usar para ampliar el negocio (probablemente fuera del país).


----------



## gordinflas (31 Mar 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Estoy estudiando Kaspi y por ahora me pinta todo muy bien. ¡Empresón! Tal vez un poco de riesgo país por el tema de la concentración en un solo mercado. Nunca se sabe, pero es posible que por esta razón, siempre se mantenga "barata" y no veamos los múltiplos que tienen otras e-commerce de otros países. Pero al final aún no teniendo ese potencial de revalorización, si eso te permite adquirir una mayor parte de la compañía y ser partícipe en los flujos de caja libre, al final a la larga te beneficiará como inversor por los dividendos altos.
> 
> Ahora mismo he calculado y sale de retorno en dividendo a un 3%. Si se marcan un 40% extra en beneficios del guidance y un 20% en los próximos años, eso significaría poder llegar a tener un retorno anual en dividendo de aquí a 3 años del 7%. Si no hay dividendo será positivo también, pues será dinero que necesitarán usar para ampliar el negocio (probablemente fuera del país).



Otra cosa buena de Kaspi es que su modelo de negocio apenas necesita dinero para crecer. Las únicas supongo que son las secciones de mensajería y paquetería a lo Amazon. Y por cierto, hasta ahora estaban concentrados en Kazajistán pero ya están abriendo mercado en la zona de Georgia / Armenia / Azerbaiyán. 









Kazakhstan’s ecommerce banking app Kaspi quietly expands in CIS region - FinTech Futures


Kaspi, the ecommerce banking app which holds a 65% market share of digital payments in Kazakhstan, is expanding its offering into neighbouring




www.fintechfutures.com





PD: Hoy por la tarde actualizo mensaje principal y hago repaso anual. ¡Ya hace un año que abrí el hilo! No esperaba tanto apoyo ni de lejos. Muchas gracias a todos los que seguís el hilo, tanto los que comentáis como los que estáis en la sombra (que se que sois unos cuantos, mi bandeja de privados lo corrobora). Sin vosotros seguramente habría perdido la motivación hace bastantes meses ya


----------



## Estwald (31 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Otra cosa buena de Kaspi es que su modelo de negocio apenas necesita dinero para crecer. Las únicas supongo que son las secciones de mensajería y paquetería a lo Amazon. Y por cierto, hasta ahora estaban concentrados en Kazajistán pero ya están abriendo mercado en la zona de Georgia / Armenia / Azerbaiyán.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias Gordinflas! Aquí uno que participa poco pero os leo asiduamente, y ahora también os escucho en el podcast.

Una cosa, de Imperial Brands tienes 125 o 1250? Creo que antes lo tenías en 1250. En mi caso también llevo buena parte de mi cartera en ella y en BATS.


----------



## gordinflas (31 Mar 2021)

Bueno, RESUMEN ANUAL. Por fin.

Primero a lo que viene todo el mundo. Empecé la cartera con 30000 euros justos y no he metido nada más dentro. A día de hoy, mientras escribo este mensaje, el valor liquidativo que me sale en la pantalla de Degiro es de *84464.93 euros. Esto es una revalorización anual del 181,55%. Casi he triplicado.*

En el mismo período de tiempo el SP500 ha subido un 30% aproximadamente, el NASDAQ 100 un 50% y el IBEX 35 un 25%.

No hay trampa ni cartón, aquí en el hilo están registrados todos y cada uno de mis movimientos; con fechas de compra y de venta, cantidades de dinero y demás información útil. Nada de abrir hilos para múltiples empresas y upear solo los de las empresas que suben como SPAMILLA2014. Todos los movimientos se pueden comprobar más a fondo yendo por las 173 páginas del hilo, ya que a cada movimiento que hacía lo comentaba en el foro en menos de 10 minutos de haberlo realizado.

Sobre las empresas. Mi cartera tiene 3 grandes secciones: blue chips defensivas de países ex-soviéticos, small caps chinas y Mongolian Mining. Las 3 están repartidas de forma más o menos equitativa. 

Las small caps chinas han bajado un poco estos últimos días, pero la tendencia en general sigue la misma que antes (subir moderadamente). La diferencia es que este trimestre lo han hecho con una volatilidad de espanto, pero qué se le va a hacer. No siempre puede subir todo sin hacer ruido. Me estoy planteando vender Medialink y ampliar en otras small caps que me han llamado bastante la atención. Una de ellas será Ecogreen, la niña bonita de @Value . A lo mejor podemos convencerle de que venga al podcast a explicárnosla.

La rotación parcial que hice hacia empresas defensivas de Ucrania y Rusia ha funcionado. En vez de meterse el ostión pronosticado por todo el mundo con la elección de Biden se han mantenido a niveles parecidos a los que ya estaban pre-elecciones. Ninguna de ellas llama especialmente la atención: son empresas defensivas al fin y al cabo. Muchas de ellas están planas o se han marcado subidas moderadas. Muchas de ellas ya tienen un apocalipsis y medio descontado en su cotización, cualquier cosa que sea menos grave que eso acaba beneficiando a la cotización... La excepción es MHP, que ha caído un 15-20% desde mi precio medio de entrada.

Estos últimos 3 meses Mongolian Mining se ha disparado. No hubo catalizador, simplemente un día empezó a subir y en unas semanas se multiplicó por 5 o 6 veces. Las condiciones estaban ahí: el cierre a las importacionesde carbón desde Australia, el nexo ferroviario con China, la subida de los precios del carbón de coque, el hecho que el coque sea para el sector metalúrgico y China esté construyendo infraestructuras sin descanso... Pero hasta noviembre del año pasado que no despertó y hasta enero-febrero que no se disparó. Para que luego digan que el mercado es eficiente... Eso sí, me arrepiento muchísimo de no haber soltado más acciones cuando cotizaba por encima de los 3 HKD. Veía muy claro que la subida era un despropósito cortoplacista y que rebotaría hacia abajo, pero mi rigidez a la hora de establecer precios de venta me hizo quedarme dentro. Esta rigidez me ha ayudado en otras acciones, pero en este caso me ha perjudicado y siendo la empresa que más pesa en la cartera se nota muchísimo. Si hubiera vendido a 3,3 HKD (estuve a punto, tuve una conversación con varios foreros que lo pueden atestiguar) ahora estaríamos hablando de rentabilidades del 220-230%. Los 100000 euros de @502 Bad Gatowey se habrían cumplido 

Y bueno, sobre cosas que estaban en la cartera pero que acabé sacando. Muchas eran empresas de los 3 grupos anteriores y ya las he ido explicando a lo largo del hilo, no voy a repetirme ahí. Las mayoría de estas las vendí porque los ratios fundamentales ya no estaban igual de baratos que cuando las había comprado y me apetecía hacer un movimiento hacia algo más defensivo (eso fue a principios de febrero, cuando el mercado estaba maniático y todo se estaba disparando al 15% diario). La excepción ha sido Fly Leasing, que parece que le hacen una OPA. Me alegro por los compradores, Fly era una empresa muy infravalorada e incluso a 17 dólares sigue siendo un chollo.

Para terminar, que no me quiero extender mucho más. Me siento muy orgulloso de como ha ido todo en general. No me esperaba estos rendimientos ni mucho menos. Para ponerlo en contexto, vengo del mundo de la inversión largoplacista, el dinero que había metido en esta cartera era de la OPA que me hicieron a BME en la cartera de largo plazo (era mi posición principal con muchísima diferencia). Meterme en la inversión de medio plazo era un reto para demostrarme a mi mismo qué era capaz de hacer y abrir el hilo era una forma de obligarme a mi mismo a ser constante. No me imaginaba que esto fuera a ir tan bien.

A lo largo del año he aprendido mucho, sobretodo de mi mismo. Una cosa es tener los conocimientos teóricos de invertir a medio plazo, otra cosa muy distinta es hacerlo. Creo que he navegado bien la situación, pese a que ciertas personas (ejem @GOLDGOD ejem @arriba/abajo ejem @Value ejem) a veces me acusen de vago. Que ojo, tienen razón , pero tampoco voy a caer en la trampa de dedicarle 8 horas al día a leerme informes anuales (es un hobby al fin y al cabo) ni a sobreoperar. Prefiero pecar de operar poco a operar mucho, operando poco no regalo tanto dinero al Degiro. Lo mismo sobre estar mirando noticias de informes trimestrales con extremado detalle, entrar sin saber nada de la empresa es irresponsable pero si te estás demasiado tiempo dandole caña a todas las noticias diarias que te encuentras al final te obsesionas con nimiedades.

Por cierto, ya que he citado a esos foreros. LO MEJOR que me ha traído abrir este hilo ha sido la interacción con el foro. Gracias a este hilo no solo he seguido dedicando tiempo a este experimento sino que me ha dado la oportunidad de conocer a personas muy interesantes. Algunos foreros en concreto ya hace tiempo que tengo el privilegio de poder llamarlos amigos. Solo por eso, y por todos los que seguís el hilo (aunque no comentéis o solo me spameeis la bandeja de privados ), ha valido la pena. Gracias gente.


----------



## gordinflas (31 Mar 2021)

Estwald dijo:


> Muchas gracias Gordinflas! Aquí uno que participa poco pero os leo asiduamente, y ahora también os escucho en el podcast.
> 
> Una cosa, de Imperial Brands tienes 125 o 1250? Creo que antes lo tenías en 1250. En mi caso también llevo buena parte de mi cartera en ella y en BATS.



125 acciones, me había equivocado. Siempre suelo meter alrededor de 1500-2000 euros a cada empresa, me ayuda a poner las cosas en perspectiva y a no comerme mucho la cabeza con los porcentajes relativos que meto a cada sitio. No es lo más óptimo, pero bueno.


----------



## Estwald (31 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Las small caps chinas han bajado un poco estos últimos días, pero la tendencia en general sigue la misma que antes (subir moderadamente). La diferencia es que este trimestre lo han hecho con una volatilidad de espanto, pero qué se le va a hacer. No siempre puede subir todo sin hacer ruido. Me estoy planteando vender Medialink y ampliar en otras small caps que me han llamado bastante la atención. Una de ellas será Ecogreen, la niña bonita de @Value . A lo mejor podemos convencerle de que venga al podcast a explicárnosla.



Ecogreen en la cartera más contaminante que pueda existir.. jajaja no te pega tanto, pero parece interesante.

Grande Gordinflas, gracias de nuevo por tu generosidad compartiendo tanta información útil.


----------



## RockLobster (31 Mar 2021)

Estwald dijo:


> Ecogreen en la cartera más contaminante que pueda existir.. jajaja no te pega tanto, pero parece interesante.
> 
> Grande Gordinflas, gracias de nuevo por tu generosidad compartiendo tanta información útil.



Ojo qué ecogreen es Una empresa delnsector alimenticio...


----------



## gordinflas (31 Mar 2021)

RockLobster dijo:


> Ojo qué ecogreen es Una empresa delnsector alimenticio...



Y de eco y de green tiene poquito. Es una empresa química y me da la sensación que los procesos para llegar a los productos no son ecológicos que digamos... Así que mi cartera seguirá contaminando y haciendo del mundo un lugar más gris y caliente xD


----------



## Estwald (31 Mar 2021)

Ahmm, había hecho una búsqueda rápida y pensaba que era de farmacia, cosmética natural o algo así.. A ver si se anima Value a contarnos


----------



## tramperoloco (31 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ojalá algún día tenga seguimiento para pumpear algo así... Y aún mejor, a un illuminati detrás que me diga que tengo que pumpear. Imagina lo bien que deben vivir los perros de Soros
> 
> Nah pero en serio, entiendo a la gente que se mete y creo que se puede hacer dinero por ahí. Está barata estadísticamente y tiene el tema de los ratios de los containers para subirla. En valor y en tendencia está bien, pero la directiva es una putísima mierda y creo que eso nadie lo puede negar. He comprado "solo" 50 acciones, ni siquiera la mitad de la pasta que suelo poner a mis primeras entradas de las demás. Si alguien invierte siguiendo la línea de lo que se suele comentar en este hilo que NO compre Navios...



Gordi, que paso en el 2015 en nmm para que bajase tanto ? ampliacion de capital ?

PD :Lo de Ecogreen me recuerda a una minera llamada Aguarica


----------



## gordinflas (31 Mar 2021)

tramperoloco dijo:


> Gordi, que paso en el 2015 en nmm para que bajase tanto ? ampliacion de capital ?



Si, megaampliación. La directiva se endeudó a saco en los buenos tiempos y cuando llegó el ciclo bajo empezaron a palmar pasta y a ampliar para pagar los barquitos. Ahora ya están relativamente limpios y viene el ciclo bueno... pero en vez de acumular pasta para aguantar el siguiente ciclo malo se están volviendo a endeudar para pillar barcos (que no les llegarán hasta dentro de 2 años mínimo por el tiempo que tardan en construirlos).

No han aprendido nada de la situación en el anterior ciclo malo y ahora parece que van a repetir los mismos errores. La directiva es HORRIBLE. 

Pero bueno, la empresa ganará más pasta que nunca este año y el que viene por el tema de los ratios de los containers, ahí está el potencial. El riesgo es que los ratios de los containers vuelvan hacia abajo y la empresa vuelva a la misma situación en la que estuvo en el ciclo malo anterior.


----------



## Value (31 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si, megaampliación. La directiva se endeudó a saco en los buenos tiempos y cuando llegó el ciclo bajo empezaron a palmar pasta y a ampliar para pagar los barquitos. Ahora ya están relativamente limpios y viene el ciclo bueno... pero en vez de acumular pasta para aguantar el siguiente ciclo malo se están volviendo a endeudar para pillar barcos (que no les llegarán hasta dentro de 2 años mínimo por el tiempo que tardan en construirlos).
> 
> No han aprendido nada de la situación en el anterior ciclo malo y ahora parece que van a repetir los mismos errores. La directiva es HORRIBLE.
> 
> Pero bueno, la empresa ganará más pasta que nunca este año y el que viene por el tema de los ratios de los containers, ahí está el potencial. El riesgo es que los ratios de los containers vuelvan hacia abajo y la empresa vuelva a la misma situación en la que estuvo en el ciclo malo anterior.



En general esta renovando la flota. Ha vendido algunos containers viejetes y ha pillado nuevos bulk de 2 años de media. Nuevo nuevo creo que solo era 1.

Esta jugando el superciclo de la manera que a ella le sale más rentable que es tirando a crecimiento para llevarse más comisiones.

A nosotros nos vendría mejor una promesa de recompra y dividendos por valor del 50% del FCF anual por ejemplo. De haber tirado por ese camino sería una historia muy diferente. 

Sin más, a ver donde estamos dentro de 1 año.


----------



## tramperoloco (31 Mar 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, RESUMEN ANUAL. Por fin.
> 
> Primero a lo que viene todo el mundo. Empecé la cartera con 30000 euros justos y no he metido nada más dentro. A día de hoy, mientras escribo este mensaje, el valor liquidativo que me sale en la pantalla de Degiro es de *84464.93 euros. Esto es una revalorización anual del 181,55%. Casi he triplicado.*
> 
> ...



Como sigas asi te veo buscando vivienda en Andorra .


----------



## BABY (31 Mar 2021)

Yo hice la pole en este hilo mítico, eso ya no me lo quita nadie y se lo contaré a mis hijos cuando sean mayores. Durante este año he ido de la mano de @gordinflas al principio y de los demás después (@arriba/abajo, @GOLDGOD , @RockLobster , @MagicTaly , @Value , @eDreamer, @502 Bad Gatowey entre muchos) leyendo algunos libros de los que recomendaban, escudriñando entre líneas la personalidad y el estilo de cada uno, admirando su talento y apreciando la generosidad por enseñar y ayudar. Me he sentido muy acompañado por muchos de los que estáis en este hilo en este difícil camino que empecé hace también un año. Y también he aprendido mucho de mí mismo, gracias a la gente de aquí que me ha inspirado, he iniciado nuevos proyectos y me ha cambiado la visión que tenía sobre muchas cosas. Muchas gracias y seguimos adelante.


----------



## MagicTaly (31 Mar 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Yo hice la pole en este hilo mítico, eso ya no me lo quita nadie y se lo contaré a mis hijos cuando sean mayores. Durante este año he ido de la mano de @gordinflas al principio y de los demás después (@arriba/abajo, @GOLDGOD , @RockLobster , @MagicTaly , @Value , @eDreamer, @502 Bad Gatowey entre muchos) leyendo algunos libros de los que recomendaban, escudriñando entre líneas la personalidad y el estilo de cada uno, admirando su talento y apreciando la generosidad por enseñar y ayudar. Me he sentido muy acompañado por muchos de los que estáis en este hilo en este difícil camino que empecé hace también un año. Y también he aprendido mucho de mí mismo, gracias a la gente de aquí que me ha inspirado, he iniciado nuevos proyectos y me ha cambiado la visión que tenía sobre muchas cosas. Muchas gracias y seguimos adelante.



Yo soy un mierdas que no tiene ni puta idea, pero intento aprender y la mecha que ha disparado mi aprendizaje ha sido el COVID + este hilo. He ganado dinero y espero en algún momento comentar ideas que puedan hacer que otros también ganen. A seguir!


----------



## Membroza (1 Abr 2021)

Tesis de una cadena de comida muy interesante de Singapur.


----------



## aquilaris (1 Abr 2021)

Con respecto a Ecogreen, ¿hay algún análisis de algún usuario? He estado mirando un poco los números y tienen un CapEx brvtal en los últimos dos años. La mayoría parece que es maquinaria (fixed assets) así que mirando hacia adelante se deberían reducir. Tienen una montaña de cash y no mucha deuda, así que pueden tirar de ahí. 

Su PER es de 4-5, pero es que respecto al enterprise value (market cap - cash + deuda) salen unos números buenísimos.


----------



## Value (1 Abr 2021)

aquilaris dijo:


> Con respecto a Ecogreen, ¿hay algún análisis de algún usuario? He estado mirando un poco los números y tienen un CapEx brvtal en los últimos dos años. La mayoría parece que es maquinaria (fixed assets) así que mirando hacia adelante se deberían reducir. Tienen una montaña de cash y no mucha deuda, así que pueden tirar de ahí.
> 
> Su PER es de 4-5, pero es que respecto al enterprise value (market cap - cash + deuda) salen unos números buenísimos.



Me van a obligar a debutar en el podcast con ECO GREEN.

Buen ojo tienes, el capex es debido a que están haciendo una fábrica nueva. Tienen dos a día de hoy, la tercera es la nueva y acabaron la primera fase en Q3 de 2020, empezó a operar en periodo de pruebas en Noviembre de 2020 y ya han conseguido el visto bueno para empezar a operar con normalidad a principios de 2021.

Si buceas más a fondo en los números verás que se han dejado buen dinero estos últimos años en la fábrica nueva y aparte en actualizar/mejorar una de las otras dos.

A día de hoy esta a PER 3.x. Han reportado unos beneficios de 0.45HKD en 2020 y cotiza en los 1.60HKD, también han aumentado el dividendo un 19% hasta los 5,7HK cents que pagarán en junio. Han crecido un 15% en beneficios en pleno año de pandemia y eso que tuvieron que cerrar 1 mes las fábricas cuando apretó fuerte el COVID en china.

Yo espero que los resultados de 2021 H1 sean los mejores de su historia. Lo que pasa que es dificil calcular cuanto van a ganar de la fábrica nueva porque no dan ningún guidance al respecto.

Si tienes cualquier duda pregunta sin problemas.


----------



## tramperoloco (1 Abr 2021)

Y a ti Goldgod, que eres al igual que yo de los que dan una nueva definición al término agroinversor, te veo comprando te un Fendt vario para desgravar.


----------



## eldelavespa (1 Abr 2021)

Los resultados anuales de Henan Jinma ya están colgados en su web, en principio a mi entender la caída de beneficios del 20 respecto al 2019 fue la caída de los precios del carbón y sus derivados en la primera mitad del año. El proyecto de mejora de instalaciones de coque de 1,8 millones de toneladas entrará a funcionar en el tercer trimestre de 2021, así como una planta de tratamiento de aguas residuales de 180 m 3 / h.
Van a aprobar un dividendo de 0,20 yuanes que se abona el 30 de junio.


----------



## raslghul (1 Abr 2021)

Gracias, un matiz, está pendiente para la próxima junta




Hay que pensar en verde
el lote mínimo es de 3.000 acciones, así que
77,64€ x lote aprox


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (1 Abr 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Los resultados anuales de Henan Jinma ya están colgados en su web, en principio a mi entender la caída de beneficios del 20 respecto al 2019 fue la caída de los precios del carbón y sus derivados en la primera mitad del año. El proyecto de mejora de instalaciones de coque de 1,8 millones de toneladas entrará a funcionar en el tercer trimestre de 2021, así como una planta de tratamiento de aguas residuales de 180 m 3 / h.
> Van a aprobar un dividendo de 0,20 yuanes que se abona el 31 de junio.



se sabe cuál es la fecha ex-dividend?


----------



## eldelavespa (1 Abr 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> se sabe cuál es la fecha ex-dividend?



Traducción de google:
*Para tenedores de acciones H de la Compañía*
Última hora para alojar el traslado.
documentos para el registro
Viernes 28 de mayo de 2021 a las 16:30
Cierre del registro de miembros
Desde el sábado 29 de mayo de 2021 hasta el jueves,
3 de junio de 2021 (ambos días incluidos)
Grabar fecha
Jueves, 3 de junio de 2021
Fecha de pago final del dividendo
El miércoles 30 de junio de 2021 o antes
Durante el período de cierre anterior, no se registrará ninguna transferencia de acciones H. Para ser elegible para
calificar para el dividendo final, documentos sobre transferencias de Acciones H, acompañados de los
los certificados de acciones deben presentarse para su registro en el Registrador de acciones H de la Compañía,
Computershare Hong Kong Investor Services Limited en las tiendas 1712-1716, piso 17, Hopewell
Center, 183 Queen's Road East, Hong Kong, a más tardar a las 4:30 pm del viernes 28 de mayo de 2021


----------



## Membroza (1 Abr 2021)

Viendo lo contrarian que es este hilo a las acciones en las que invierte todo el mundo, a lo mejor interesan las últimas posiciones de Burry. GEO creo que la lleva alguien de aquí. Saludos y a seguir dándole duro.

Yo hoy he entrado en Kaspi.

*5. CoreCivic, Inc. (NYSE: CXW)*
Value: $6,550,000
Percent of Michael Burry’s 13F Portfolio: 2.92%
Number of Hedge Fund Holders: 18

Corecivic ranks 5th on the list of Michael Burry’s new stock picks. The company operates over 50 correctional and detention facilities. The stock has lost about 23% in value over the last 12 months. In the fourth quarter, Corecivic’s normalized FFO came in at $0.63, beating the consensus of $0.49. The company in the quarter reduced its debt load by $125 million. The stock recently fell after The United States Marshals Services notified that company that it won’t extend its contract for the Ohio correctional center. The news comes after President Biden signed an executive order asking the Justice Department not to renew contracts with private correctional centers.

As of the end of the fourth quarter, there were 18 hedge funds in Insider Monkey’s database that held stakes in CoreCivic, compared to 19 funds in the third quarter. Arrowstreet Capital, with 2.8 million shares of CXW, is the biggest stakeholder in the company.

*4. Molson Coors Beverage Company (NYSE: TAP)*
Value: $6,779,000
Percent of Michael Burry’s 13F Portfolio: 3.02%
Number of Hedge Fund Holders: 39

Michael Burry bought 150,000 new shares of Molson Coors in the fourth quarter, ending the period with a $6.78 million stake in the company. The beverage company is behind several famous brands like Carling, Coors Light, Miller Lite, Molson Canadian and Staropramen. Molson Coors shares are up 19% over the last 12 months. The company posted weak Q4 results as it increases spending on new products. Last year, the company suspended its dividend, but the management now plans to recommend a resumption in dividend payments in the second half of 2021.

As of the end of the fourth quarter, 39 hedge funds in Insider Monkey’s database of 887 funds held stakes in TAP, compared to 33 funds in the third quarter. Arrowstreet Capital is the biggest stakeholder in the company, with 2.4 million shares, worth $108.6 million.

In their Q3 2020 investor letter, Argosy Investors highlighted a few stocks and Molson Coors Beverage Co (NYSE:TAP) is one of them. Here is what Argosy Investors said:

“I purchased shares of Molson Coors (TAP) during the third quarter, and this mid-tier brewer is valued attractively at less than 8x EBITDA, at the low end of historical multiples.

I do not expect a lot of growth from this investment, but it is challenging to find fairly-priced resilient businesses in the current environment, and if there is one thing I can count on is that people will drink beer, especially during a pandemic. The biggest risk is obviously that they may choose to drink other types of beer, specifically craft beers. While the company’s balance sheet is a little stretched, I believe the company is focused on reducing debt, most noticeably in their decision to suspend their dividend for 2020. I do not believe this investment will provide explosive returns for us, but I believe it is an attractive alternative to cash. The company can pay down significant amounts of debt fairly quickly and deliver reasonable equity returns by doing so.

Additionally, the company recently got into the hard seltzer game, specifically through their Vizzy and Coors Seltzer products. The author took the opportunity to sample these products over the Labor Day holiday, and came away impressed with the decent flavors, and subsequent conversations with millennials and particularly millennial females who had tried the product reflected positive early feedback for these offerings. Finally, Molson Coors announced a partnership with Coca-Cola to develop their Topo Chico hard seltzer product. The hard seltzer category is growing mid-teens percent annually right now, and I believe Molson Coors has enough irons in the fire here to make a decent impact on their top and bottom lines. Any amount of unexpected growth from these products would be a cherry on top to our investment case.”

*3. The GEO Group, Inc. (NYSE: GEO)*
Value: $7,488,000
Percent of Michael Burry’s 13F Portfolio: 3.33%
Number of Hedge Fund Holders: 18

Florida-based REIT Geo Group ranks 3rd on the list of Michael Burry’s top new stock picks as his hedge fund Scion Asset Management bought 845,152 shares of the company, worth $7.5 million. Geo Group mainly invests in private prisons and mental health facilities in the U.S. U.K. Europe, Australia and Africa. The company has strong partnerships with governments. As of 2019, over half of the company’s revenue come from its partnership with federal agencies. Last month, the company priced a private offering of $200 million of 6.50% exchangeable senior unsecured notes due 2026 by its wholly-owned subsidiary, GEO Corrections Holdings.

A total of 18 hedge funds tracked by Insider Monkey were bullish GEO at the end of the fourth quarter, up from 12 funds a quarter earlier. Arrowstreet Capital is the biggest stakeholder in the company, with 2.69 million shares, worth $23.8 million.

Miller Value Partners, in their Q4 2020 investor letter, said that The GEO Group, Inc. (NYSE: GEO) was the top detractor in their fourth quarter 2020 results.

Here is what Miller Value Partners has to say about The GEO Group, Inc. in their Q4 2020 investor letter:

“GEO Group (GEO) was the top detractor over the quarter, falling 19.4%. The company reported Q3 revenue of $579.1M (-1% Quarter-over-Quarter (Q/Q)), net operating income of $151.4M (+2% Q/Q), and Earnings Before Income, Taxes, Depreciation, Amortization, and Restructuring (EBITDAR) of $112.1M (-1% Q/Q). Adjusted funds from operations (AFFO) of $0.67 drove 2.0x coverage on the quarterly dividend of $0.34/share (15.4% annualized yield). GEO exited the quarter with cash of $54M and net debt of $2.6Bn, which on TTM EBITDAR of $448.8M implies net leverage of 5.8x. Management lifted Fiscal Year (FY) 20 guidance across the board, including revenue +0.3% to $4.347Bn, Net Operating Income (NOI) +3% to $609M, EBITDAR +4.4% to $429M, and AFFO +5.6% to $2.44/share (28% FCF yield). Additionally, GEO maintained guidance for $100M of debt paydown in 2020 and a minimum of $50M each year moving forward, which coupled with savings from the previously announced reduced dividend will be applied towards debt reduction.”

*2. Wells Fargo & Company (NYSE: WFC)*
Value: $7,545,000
Percent of Michael Burry’s 13F Portfolio: 3.36%
Number of Hedge Fund Holders: 99

Michael Burry joined the 99 hedge funds that are bullish on Wells Fargo in the fourth quarter, compared to 90 funds in the previous quarter. Scion bought 250,000 shares of the company, worth $7.55 million. The company recently said that it continues to see a strong mortgage origination rate in the first quarter of 2021. The stock is up 42% over the last 12 months.

Warren Buffett’s Berkshire Hathaway is one of the 99 hedge funds tracked by Insider Monkey having stakes in WFC at the end of the fourth quarter. The fund owns over 52.4 million shares of the company.

Miller Value Partners, in their Q4 2020 investor letter, said that Wells Fargo & Company (NYSE: WFC) has been added in their portfolio during the second half of 2020. Here is what Miller Value Partners has to say about Wells Fargo & Company in their Q4 2020 investor letter:

“During the second half of the year, we initiated a position in Wells Fargo (WFC). The company’s share price has been under significant pressure since the 2016 account scandal, leading to senior management resignations, significant incremental expenses, and regulatory oversight. The company has a new CEO, Charlie Scharf, who joined in 2019 from JP Morgan. Charlie has been moving quickly to turnaround the company. He has brought in six new members to the Operating Committee all from outside the company and has recruited numerous successful senior executives from JP Morgan, BNY Mellon, and other leading financial institutions to fill senior roles at the bank. The company is taking a fresh look at each business segment, benchmarking against its peers. The company’s operating efficiency is more than 1700bps out of line with their peer group, providing a $10B cost and efficiency opportunity over the next couple of years. Wells Fargo’s stock price was more than cut in half during 2020; we entered the position at a 40% discount to book value which was near 30 year lows and approaching 2008-09 Financial crisis levels. Over the next couple of years, greater operating efficiencies and loan growth would support a return to 10%+ ROE, normalized EPS of $5/share, and book value likely approaching $50/share. We believe it’s more likely than not Wells Fargo’s share will be a top performer over the next couple of years.”

*1. NOW Inc. (NYSE: DNOW)*
Value: $10,770,000
Percent of Michael Burry’s 13F Portfolio: 4.79%
Number of Hedge Fund Holders: 22

Now Inc. ranks 1st on the list of Michael Burry’s new stock picks. The oil drilling services company operates under DistributionNOW and Wilson Export brand names. Its products are used in upstream drilling, oil exploration, midstream infrastructure, power generation and other industrial segments. Now Inc. shares recently rallied after the company announced its plans to acquire Flex Flow business from GR Energy Services. The stock is up 75% over the last 12 months.

There were 22 hedge funds that hold a position in NOW Inc. in the fourth quarter of 2020. The biggest stakeholder of the company is Jim Simons’ Renaissance Technologies, with 6.48 million shares, worth $46.5 million.

In their Q4 2020 investor letter, Palm Valley Capital highlighted a few stocks and Now Inc. (NYSENOW) is one of them. Here is what Palm Valley Capital said:

“NOW is a 2014 spinoff from National Oilwell Varco and has a 150-year legacy as a distributor to the oil and gas and industrial markets. Through a vast network of 245 locations, NOW’s 300,000 SKU product offering addresses all segments of the energy value chain, from upstream E&Ps to midstream infrastructure to downstream refining, in addition to industrial end markets including chemicals, mining, utilities, and manufacturing. When energy companies reduce activity, NOW suffers. However, it has streamlined its business since the last oil and gas downturn and expects reduced operating losses this round. As of June 30th, NOW had $269 million of cash and no debt ($497 million market cap), although if demand recovers as we expect, some cash will be reinvested in working capital. The stock is currently selling for 66% of tangible book value.

Pason and NOW represent our fourth and fifth investments in the energy sector. The active rig count in the U.S. is at all-time lows. When considering our timing, we concluded, if not now, when? Our largest energy holding is Helmerich & Payne, the nation’s largest drilling contractor. It’s selling for half of book value. We believe the financial strength of our holdings is far above the typical energy company. Even so, we have kept our exposure to the energy sector in check given our concerns about the overall economy.”


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Abr 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Viendo lo contrarian que es este hilo a las acciones en las que invierte todo el mundo, a lo mejor interesan las últimas posiciones de Burry. GEO creo que la lleva alguien de aquí. Saludos y a seguir dándole duro.
> 
> Yo hoy he entrado en Kaspi.
> 
> ...



Que buena info, muchísimas gracias por compartir!!!


----------



## Harrymorgan (2 Abr 2021)

Joder que buen hilo. Me encanta aprender con vosotros. Estoy deseando escuchar vuestro próximo poscast!

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MagicTaly (2 Abr 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Viendo lo contrarian que es este hilo a las acciones en las que invierte todo el mundo, a lo mejor interesan las últimas posiciones de Burry. GEO creo que la lleva alguien de aquí. Saludos y a seguir dándole duro.
> 
> Yo hoy he entrado en Kaspi.
> 
> ...



GEO la solté cuando rebotó a $8 porque estuve viendo los contratos y no pintaba tan bien. No tienen contratos largos sino que eran renovaciones anuales y con el tema de Biden... me largué. Si muere de un infarto, entro esa noche xDD


----------



## gordinflas (2 Abr 2021)

Emmmm se me hace dificil pedirlo así por la cara, pero... ¿A nadie le sobra una invitación para Forocarros? Que me banearon hace años por trollear  

Alguien está hablando sobre el podcast por ahí y me quiero pasar a saludar y a clarificar algo sobre Kaspi (un tío dice que la moneda kazaja se ha depreciado un 50% en los últimos años y no es así, solo se ha depreciado un 4% anual los últimos 5 años).


----------



## Membroza (2 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Emmmm se me hace dificil pedirlo así por la cara, pero... ¿A nadie le sobra una invitación para Forocarros? Que me banearon hace años por trollear
> 
> Alguien está hablando sobre el podcast por ahí y me quiero pasar a saludar y a clarificar algo sobre Kaspi (un tío dice que la moneda kazaja se ha depreciado un 50% en los últimos años y no es así, solo se ha depreciado un 4% anual los últimos 5 años).



Te paso yo una invitación.


----------



## nololeo (2 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Emmmm se me hace dificil pedirlo así por la cara, pero... ¿A nadie le sobra una invitación para Forocarros? Que me banearon hace años por trollear
> 
> Alguien está hablando sobre el podcast por ahí y me quiero pasar a saludar y a clarificar algo sobre Kaspi (un tío dice que la moneda kazaja se ha depreciado un 50% en los últimos años y no es así, solo se ha depreciado un 4% anual los últimos 5 años).



Buenas tardes.
Agradecer al creador del hilo y a todos los que aportaís, yo sólo me limito a leeros, escucharos. 

¿que interés tienes en explicar a un presumido ignorante que está equivocado? mejor que siga viviendo en su ignorancia.

Os sigo leyendo y gracias.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Abr 2021)

Muchachos, he descubierto el hilo hace relativamente poco gracias a que le seguí la pista a goldgold por el tema eucaliptero (tengo unas cuantas hectáreas plantadas por mí mismo en su día, la primera corta ya se hizo) y me he dado cuenta de que tenéis un clus ahí de inversores bastante majo

yo no tengo idea de inversión pero algo de olfato sí y el año pasado se puso tan a huevo que sin saber de esto doblé... ahora estoy pensando en aprender algo con la idea de salvar poder adquisitivo a medio-largo , ya se que solo fue un sonar de flauta por casualidad... así que trataré de aprender algo de vos

cuáles son los que más pilotan de vosotros? alguna recomendación, página o hilo? 

Al goldgold le he visto un par de afinidades que me han gustado en otros temas, se ve un tipo fino, de esos gallegos frixinteligentes.


----------



## Bernaldo (2 Abr 2021)

Pues iré mirando poco a poco y con paciencia desde el principio, antes de interrumpir sin necesidad.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Abr 2021)

nololeo dijo:


> Buenas tardes.
> Agradecer al creador del hilo y a todos los que aportaís, yo sólo me limito a leeros, escucharos.
> 
> ¿que interés tienes en explicar a un presumido ignorante que está equivocado? mejor que siga viviendo en su ignorancia.
> ...



Porque es mentira y nadie se lo ha dicho... Pero bueno, que al parecer no puedo responder a ese hilo hasta que hayan pasado 3 meses de registrarme, así que nada. Al menos tendré la cuenta para cuando hablen de mi poder responder  

Gracias @Membroza , por cierto.


----------



## tramperoloco (2 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Porque es mentira y nadie se lo ha dicho... Pero bueno, que al parecer no puedo responder a ese hilo hasta que hayan pasado 3 meses de registrarme, así que nada. Al menos tendré la cuenta para cuando hablen de mi poder responder
> 
> Gracias @Membroza , por cierto.



Hombre, si tanto interes tienes en iluminarles, podemos escribir un mensaje en tu nombre . Ponemos algo asi como "Traigo un mensaje de Gordinflas del foro de burbuja.info el cual no tiene cuenta en este foro ...." creo que no se incumple ninguna normal con ello .


----------



## El De La Pole (3 Abr 2021)

No encuentro los yearly earnings de la empresa,... 

es esta la web de investor relations? Donde ves los numeros?




Real Estate Development


----------



## Membroza (3 Abr 2021)

De nada, hombre. No sé casi nada de la empresa, pero según tengo entendido de oídas es que con GEO te expones a un riesgo político. Además, el dividendo del 13% actal no se puede mantener, como se podía imaginar.

Pero como dices, a lo mejor el mercado está descontando demasiado y la sangría debería de terminar.

Me extrañaría también que Biden pueda de la noche a la mañana nacionalizar prisiones.


----------



## Bobesponjista (3 Abr 2021)

Yo tuve que vender cuando tuve 14000 limpios...también la faena de Robin hood me jodió pero bien porque ese día iba a vender Naked con 3000 limpios. No he tenido suerte desde entonces


----------



## El De La Pole (3 Abr 2021)

Gracias, pásamelo cuando puedas.

Quien los audita por cierto?


----------



## aserejee (3 Abr 2021)

El De La Pole dijo:


> Gracias, pásamelo cuando puedas.
> 
> Quien los audita por cierto?



No es lo que has pedido pero tienes bastante info dentro.
Ver archivo adjunto atws_news_RSRP$04ecfe5d.pdf


----------



## El De La Pole (3 Abr 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> No es lo que has pedido pero tienes bastante info dentro.
> Ver archivo adjunto 616251



gracias!


----------



## tramperoloco (3 Abr 2021)

Locomotives ordered for Tavantolgoi – Gashuun Sukhait railway


Bodi International ordered 16 EMD locomotives to support operations on the Tavantolgoi – Gashuun Sukhait railway line.




www.railwaypro.com




Las obras de la linea ferroviaria mongola van viento en popa. Ya contrataron mas de 800 vagones y ahora 16 locomotoras para línea ferroviaria Tavantolgoi - Gashuun Sukhait. Se espera que las entregas comiencen en 2022. Se espera que el ferrocarril esté terminado en 2022 y será operado por Tavan Tolgoi Railway Company. Tengo curiosidad de ver si aumentan las exportaciones a costa de Australia.

Esta no es la unica linea ferrea entre Mongolia y China que se esta contruyendo . Se esta aumentando muy mucho de cara aumentar el suministro de materias primas provenientes tambien de Rusia. A ver si baja Globaltrans a 6 o asi por el recorte del dividendo para poder cargar porque promete a largo.




Curioso que los numeros les vaya peor a Globaltrans que a las navieras , parece que los vagones no se deslocalizan tan facil como los contenedores.


----------



## bientop (3 Abr 2021)

Adjunto enlace con resultados 









BUCD-2020.pdf


1 file sent via WeTransfer, the simplest way to send your files around the world




we.tl





A ver si mejora la situación los mongolos, debo de ser el único que está en pérdidas del hilo con esa empresa...


----------



## aserejee (4 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Adjunto enlace con resultados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este mes ha sido malo para las exportaciones por los casos de covid en Mongolia (por lo que he leído aquí).





__





Metal Bulletin is part of Fastmarkets







www.metalbulletin.com





Coking coal shortage
Overall supplies of domestic and imported premium hard coking coal have become increasingly constrained in China, supporting prices in the country.
Coking coal exports from Mongolia to China have also fallen sharply since mid-March amid the increasing number of Covid-19 cases in Mongolia, sources told Fastmarkets.
A local information provider in China said the number of daily coking coal trucks arriving in China from Mongolia had fallen from an monthly daily average of 331 trucks to just 30 trucks per day by March 25.
Mongolia was the second biggest supplier of coking coal to China in 2020 after Australia, supplying 24.21 million tonnes


----------



## TuMejorHamijo (5 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Adjunto enlace con resultados
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos días,

Sigo este hilo desde hace tiempo y me he creado una cuenta. Una pregunta: Se auditan ellos mismos?


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Abr 2021)

TuMejorHamijo dijo:


> Buenos días,
> 
> Sigo este hilo desde hace tiempo y me he creado una cuenta. Una pregunta: Se auditan ellos mismos?



No hombre no jajaja

Las empresas tienen dos tipos de auditoría, la externa y la interna. 

Lo que la gente suele asociar a auditoría es la externa, que te venga el Deloitte de turno a mirar las cuentas. La auditoría interna de las empresas no se centra tanto en las cuentas como en múltiples partes de las empresas para asegurarse que todo funciona bien.

Luego a un nivel de governance las empresas tienen mínimo tres comités fundamentales normalmente: audit, nominations y remuneration


----------



## TuMejorHamijo (5 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No hombre no jajaja
> 
> Las empresas tienen dos tipos de auditoría, la externa y la interna.
> 
> ...



Entonces quien les audita? y donde aparece en el anual report? Normalmente suele aparecer la empresa que les audita no? xd

Como me fio de las cunetas? ya que pintan muy bien


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Abr 2021)

Si buscas en el annual report seguro que encuentras al auditor externo por ahi


----------



## TuMejorHamijo (5 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si buscas en el annual report seguro que encuentras al auditor externo por ahi



No lo encuentro. Te adjunto el anual report y dime si lo encuentras si puedes. 

Gracias!


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Abr 2021)

Es que precisamente esos resultados que pones no son un annual report, es un informe anual SIN auditar. Vete al IR y busca el de 2019 por ejemplo y ahí lo encontrarás


----------



## bientop (6 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es que precisamente esos resultados que pones no son un annual report, es un informe anual SIN auditar. Vete al IR y busca el de 2019 por ejemplo y ahí lo encontrarás



Mandadle un mensaje Flolentino que sigue con la web caída... jajaja el otro archivo lo tenía en el móvil descargado

Pego noticia que puede afectar a todos los mercados... comentado el tema de una posible subida individual en USA por el gran @GOLDGOD en el ultimo capítulo o de la ya anunciada subida en UK para 2023...








EE UU pedirá en el G-20 armonizar el impuesto de sociedades a nivel global


La secretaria del Tesoro de EE UU fijará el tipo en el 28% desde el 21% actual




cincodias.elpais.com


----------



## El De La Pole (6 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Mandadle un mensaje Flolentino que sigue con la web caída... jajaja el otro archivo lo tenía en el móvil descargado
> 
> Pego noticia que puede afectar a todos los mercados... comentado el tema de una posible subida individual en USA por el gran @GOLDGOD en el ultimo capítulo o de la ya anunciada subida en UK para 2023...
> 
> ...



Se viene el comunismo global


----------



## Bernaldo (6 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Mandadle un mensaje Flolentino que sigue con la web caída... jajaja el otro archivo lo tenía en el móvil descargado
> 
> Pego noticia que puede afectar a todos los mercados... comentado el tema de una posible subida individual en USA por el gran @GOLDGOD en el ultimo capítulo o de la ya anunciada subida en UK para 2023...
> 
> ...



Buff social-estatismo global...


----------



## Mig29 (6 Abr 2021)

Llevan tiempo con el plan, en breves lo materializarán.
Tierras y armas, al menos eso da la oportunidad de luchar.

En otro orden de cosas, Ya dentro de Kaspi, y de Bayer. Cuanto más reviso de Kaspi más empreson me parece, parecéis zahories empresariales, menudo ojo tenéis.


----------



## gordinflas (6 Abr 2021)

Yo no me preocuparía mucho por esa propuesta... Desde Estados Unidos pueden decir lo que quieran que a la que haya un país medio potente que se oponga (y tienen muchos incentivos para hacerlo, la de capital que atraerían en un mundo con impuestos de sociedades hegemonizados al 28%) ya la tienen liada.

Entre 1991 y 2008 quizá habría colado. Puede que antes también, con la tontería de que USA era la única superpotencia capitalista. A día de hoy me cuesta pensar que países como China o Rusia se alineen con Estados Unidos habiendo tantos incentivos para hacer lo contrario.


----------



## eduin712 (6 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> No hombre no jajaja
> 
> Las empresas tienen dos tipos de auditoría, la externa y la interna.
> 
> ...



Buenas! @arriba/abajo a grandes rasgos, que diferencias hay entre audit, nominations y remuneration?? 

Gracias!


----------



## Ai1b2 (7 Abr 2021)

Puede influir en Mphc?
"Exportaciones de maíz de Ucrania bajan 25% en primera mitad de ciclo 2020/2021" Exportaciones de maíz de Ucrania bajan 25% en primera mitad de ciclo 2020/2021 Por Reuters


----------



## Membroza (7 Abr 2021)

Acabo de ver esta noticia:








GEO Group suspends dividend to pay down debt; will evaluate corporate structure


The GEO (GEO)trades 3.5% down premarketafter its board immediately suspendedthe company's quarterly dividend paymentsfor maximizing the use of cash flows to repay debt, deleverage,...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## Jsantos16 (7 Abr 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Acabo de ver esta noticia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cae un 18%, momento de entrar quizás? O demasiado arriesgado?

Cito a los expertos del foro, @gordinflas @arriba/abajo @GOLDGOD


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Abr 2021)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Cae un 18%, momento de entrar quizás? O demasiado arriesgado?
> 
> Cito a los expertos del foro, @gordinflas @arriba/abajo @GOLDGOD



Si baja a la mitad que está ahora mismo, con la caída, me lo pienso. Y quizás fuera un NO aún así.


----------



## Value (7 Abr 2021)

Lo que ahora si que es interesante son los bonos de GEO... con la cancelación del dividendo los que vencen en 2023 son una inversión bastante segura.


----------



## Membroza (8 Abr 2021)

Value dijo:


> Lo que ahora si que es interesante son los bonos de GEO... con la cancelación del dividendo los que vencen en 2023 son una inversión bastante segura.



¿Has comprado alguna vez bonos? En Interactive Brokers he visto la opción, pero ni idea cómo funciona.


----------



## gordinflas (8 Abr 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Puede influir en Mphc?
> "Exportaciones de maíz de Ucrania bajan 25% en primera mitad de ciclo 2020/2021" Exportaciones de maíz de Ucrania bajan 25% en primera mitad de ciclo 2020/2021 Por Reuters



Si lo hace no será de forma significativa. MHP saca la mayoría de sus margenes de los pollos. El posible retorno de la guerra de Ucrania tampoco debería afectar mucho, las tierras y las granjas de MHP están en el oeste del país. Aunque la grivna se desplome la mayoría de ingresos son de exportaciones y los precios internos se ajustarían con la bajada.

Y sobre GEO no tengo opinión ni para bien ni para mal. La he visto por encima más de una vez y los números no parecen tan malos (aparte de la deuda gigante e insostenible)... pero es una empresa muy rara, nunca he visto nada parecido. Si alguien está informado y puede hacer un resumen sobre modelo de negocio y demás estaría genial.


----------



## Jsantos16 (8 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si baja a la mitad que está ahora mismo, con la caída, me lo pienso. Y quizás fuera un NO aún así.



Tan arriesgada la ves? Me resulta curioso que le habrá visto Burry o que sabe algo que nosotros no sepamos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Abr 2021)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Tan arriesgada la ves? Me resulta curioso que le habrá visto Burry o que sabe algo que nosotros no sepamos.



Empresa con una montaña de deuda, intereses enormes y con parte del negocio que se va a la mierda. Y todo eso estaba como a PER 6/8 o así de 2019? 

A ese per tengo JOYAS por ahí. Vale que en América las valoraciones son más altas pero no nos engañemos, esta es una empresa marronera. Entraría a PER 2/3 y gracias


----------



## Value (8 Abr 2021)

Seguro que el Doctor va bien cargado de bonos de GEO también...


----------



## tramperoloco (8 Abr 2021)

La "preocupante" escalada de tensión en Dombás, la frontera entre Ucrania y Rusia en la que Moscú ha vuelto a desplegar tanques y tropas - BBC News Mundo


Desde finales de marzo, imágenes de satélite y videos filtrados en redes sociales comenzaron a mostrar un amplio despliegue de artillería pesada y tropas rusas hacia la región del Dombás.




www.bbc.com








Como la lien otra vez los rusos en Ucrania , va a ser un palo para la cotizacion y el dividendo de GLTR . Fijaos lo que paso tras la guerra de Crimea iniciada a inicios del 2014. Sin dividendo en el 2015 y minusculo en el 2016. La cotizacion tardo mas o menos un año en tocar suelo. Pero no hay mal que por bien no venga , si se va a precios de quiebra se pueden dar interesantes precios de entrada para cargar.


----------



## Membroza (8 Abr 2021)

Shinoken parece una inversión muy value de lo que se ve aquí. Hacen dinero pero es un sector castigado en Japón por los escándalos inmobiliarios de otras empresas y a lo que además se ha juntado el corona.









Quicky #17 on Shinoken (8909)


This is part #17 about a Japanese company active in the real estate business.




searching4value.wordpress.com


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2021)

Vendidas las Navios a 26'52$. Han avisado de que quizá hacen una ampliación de capital por 75 millones. No está confirmado, quizá no lo hacen; solo han avisado de que puede ser que lo hagan.

Ampliar capital a 0'3 veces valor contable es una falta de respeto al accionista monumental. Ojo repito, quizá no pasa nada y la acción sigue subiendo por lo del superciclo... pero el solo hecho de que se lo planteen me parece suficiente como para salir a mercado al instante.

Así se termina mi aventura en el mundillo de los barcos


----------



## JJ81 (9 Abr 2021)

Espero con ansias tu análisis que la semana pasada no lo tuvimos.
“Tesla: en la mierda...Baidu: a tomar por culo”. Análisis claros, cristalinos y sin medias tintas para que todos los entendamos


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vendidas las Navios a 26'52$. Han avisado de que quizá hacen una ampliación de capital por 75 millones. No está confirmado, quizá no lo hacen; solo han avisado de que puede ser que lo hagan.
> 
> Ampliar capital a 0'3 veces valor contable es una falta de respeto al accionista monumental. Ojo repito, quizá no pasa nada y la acción sigue subiendo por lo del superciclo... pero el solo hecho de que se lo planteen me parece suficiente como para salir a mercado al instante.
> 
> Así se termina mi aventura en el mundillo de los barcos




Llevaste el barco a buen puerto?


----------



## tramperoloco (9 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vendidas las Navios a 26'52$. Han avisado de que quizá hacen una ampliación de capital por 75 millones. No está confirmado, quizá no lo hacen; solo han avisado de que puede ser que lo hagan.
> 
> Ampliar capital a 0'3 veces valor contable es una falta de respeto al accionista monumental. Ojo repito, quizá no pasa nada y la acción sigue subiendo por lo del superciclo... pero el solo hecho de que se lo planteen me parece suficiente como para salir a mercado al instante.
> 
> Así se termina mi aventura en el mundillo de los barcos



Le entrarias de nuevo a ADES si se pone a 5 ?


----------



## gordinflas (9 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Llevaste el barco a buen puerto?



He salido con beneficios. Algo es algo supongo. 

Ya no hay barcos y nunca ha habido putas... La vida de un inversor no es como la pintaban...



tramperoloco dijo:


> Le entrarias de nuevo a ADES si se pone a 5 ?



Nah, no encaja con lo que busco. El negocio del carbón le duraba un año y no veo muy claro lo que harán con el resto de la empresa a partir de 2022.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> He salido con beneficios. Algo es algo supongo.
> 
> Ya no hay barcos y nunca ha habido putas... La vida de un inversor no es como la pintaban...
> 
> ...



Ojo que ADES tiene más que eso eh. Cero deuda, tendrá muchísima caja neta, casi como su cotización actual a final de año, una fábrica de 409 millones pagada, perspectiva de ser valorada como una empresa limpia...en fin, perfecto para comentarla este domingo en Momentum yo creo. A no ser que haya otras cosas más interesantes por ahí, pero diría que no.


----------



## Membroza (10 Abr 2021)

Perdonad la intromisión, pero vi por aquí que se hablaba de Kazatomprom y he abierto un hilo donde hablo sobre el uranio.





__





Inversión en uranio


Historia Los precios del uranio cayeron precipitadamente después de que un enorme terremoto provocara un desastre nuclear en la central japonesa de Fukushima Daiichi en marzo de 2011. En ese momento, funcionaban en el país 54 reactores nucleares que suministraban alrededor del 30% de su energía...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## gordinflas (12 Abr 2021)

Bueno, acabo de pedir a Degiro que me desbloquee Moneymax. A ver cuanto tardan...


----------



## Jsantos16 (12 Abr 2021)

Parece ser que el 30 de Abril Momo repartirá 0,64$ por acción (me ha aparecido hoy en degiro); no hay ninguna retención en China?


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Abr 2021)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Parece ser que el 30 de Abril Momo repartirá 0,64$ por acción (me ha aparecido hoy en degiro); no hay ninguna retención en China?



Es de china o es de HK? O es de Cayman Islands?


----------



## bientop (12 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, acabo de pedir a Degiro que me desbloquee Moneymax. A ver cuanto tardan...



No te compensa pasarte a IB? Las comisiones de compra/venta se descuentan de la de mantenimiento mensual de 9$ y pillar cualquier cosa en degiro en esos mercados ya son 10€ de compra y 10 de venta...


----------



## Jsantos16 (12 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es de china o es de HK? O es de Cayman Islands?



Nunca me había aparecido así "reserva del rendimiento del capital"


----------



## gordinflas (12 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> No te compensa pasarte a IB? Las comisiones de compra/venta se descuentan de la de mantenimiento mensual de 9$ y pillar cualquier cosa en degiro en esos mercados ya son 10€ de compra y 10 de venta...



Me lleva compensando desde que empecé a comprar cosas en los mercados asiáticos, pero transferir carteras con Degiro cuesta un pastón y si hago el truco de vender y volver a comprar Hacienda me va a pegar un buen ostión...


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Abr 2021)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Nunca me había aparecido así "reserva del rendimiento del capital"
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 625471



Donde está domiciliado lo puedes ver en un annual report. Lo suelen poner al principio. Si es HK o Cayman no hay retención de Divi. Si es china SI


----------



## BABY (12 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Donde está domiciliado lo puedes ver en un annual report. Lo suelen poner al principio. Si es HK o Cayman no hay retención de Divi. Si es china SI



Entiendo que es en China. A doblepagar.


----------



## herodes2 (12 Abr 2021)

Según este cuadrante retendrían un 10% en origen, que para las crujidas habituales de un 30% de media no está tan mal.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Abr 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Entiendo que es en China. A doblepagar.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 625701




Yo creo que es de Cayman. ECO dividendo de empresa MIERDOSA (I hold hermanos)


----------



## BABY (12 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yo creo que es de Cayman. ECO dividendo de empresa MIERDOSA (I hold hermanos)



Alabado sea Dios.
Hold.


----------



## TuMejorHamijo (12 Abr 2021)

Tema globaltrans, que me la estoy mirando, no teneis miedo que el rublo se siga hundiendo frente al euro?


----------



## juanmas (12 Abr 2021)

Grande Gold, la has clavado! siguen las rotaciones growth/value.


----------



## gordinflas (12 Abr 2021)

TuMejorHamijo dijo:


> Tema globaltrans, que me la estoy mirando, no teneis miedo que el rublo se siga hundiendo frente al euro?



Nah, es una empresa que está en el mundillo del transporte de materias primas. Las materias primas son commodities (para bien o para mal) y valen casi lo mismo en todo el mundo. Si el rublo se devalua las materias primas se ajustarán al instante. Globaltrans solo tiene que subir el precio al que ofrece su servicio de forma proporcional a la devaluación y las empresas que contratan sus servicios habrán hecho lo mismo a los compradores de sus materias primas, así que podrán pagar igual. Globaltrans también es consciente de ese problema con la devaluación, por eso sus contratos son todos de muy corto plazo (1-2 años).

Si te fijas casi todo lo que he comprado en la esfera ex-soviética son empresas en que la inflación / devaluación de la moneda local importa poco. Las excepciones son Qiwi (que al tratarse de una empresa financiera con parte del negocio en transacciones internacionales y en criptomonedas se puede proteger contra la devaluación del rublo de muchísimas formas distintas) y Kaspi (por el hecho de ser kazaja, que su moneda no se ha devaluado tanto como las de los demás países ex-soviéticos en los últimos años).


----------



## aquilaris (12 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Me lleva compensando desde que empecé a comprar cosas en los mercados asiáticos, pero transferir carteras con Degiro cuesta un pastón y si hago el truco de vender y volver a comprar Hacienda me va a pegar un buen ostión...



Yo estoy pasando todo a IB, poco a poco. Sólo abro nuevas posiciones en IB y en el broker paco sólo cierro.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (13 Abr 2021)

Como ha caído estos días MHP y en dos días resultados tu


----------



## juanmas (13 Abr 2021)

MHP es una trampa mortal. Es tan estrecha que no hay manera de salir decentemente.


----------



## Rexter (13 Abr 2021)

Tambores de guerra en Ucrania
Esto nos puede permitir cargar a unos precios estupendos otro paquetito de acciones seguramente. 

Si sigue funcionando la empresa y moviendo pelas como las lleva moviendo hasta ahora por mi como si la bajan un eurito más. Más acciones podré comprar.

¿Y de qué resultados hablas?


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Abr 2021)

Rexter dijo:


> Tambores de guerra en Ucrania
> Esto nos puede permitir cargar a unos precios estupendos otro paquetito de acciones seguramente.
> 
> Si sigue funcionando la empresa y moviendo pelas como las lleva moviendo hasta ahora por mi como si la bajan un eurito más. Más acciones podré comprar.
> ...




El peligro que le veo a esto, es que en una situacion de guerra, inestabilidad de moneda y demas, una empresa tan endeudada las pasa mucho mas putas. Si esta empresa tuviera caja neta o simplemente apenas deuda, la situacion seria muy distinta. Yo tenia objetivo de entrar a 5.4, y ahora mismo no entraria a ningun precio cercano al actual, porque para mi gusto hay mucha incertidumbre.

Y me da que el mercado esta percibiendo eso, porque aunque sigue bajando poco a poco, no da sensacion de que entre mucho dinero nuevo que lo vea como un chollo.


----------



## Rexter (13 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El peligro que le veo a esto, es que en una situacion de guerra, inestabilidad de moneda y demas, una empresa tan endeudada las pasa mucho mas putas. Si esta empresa tuviera caja neta o simplemente apenas deuda, la situacion seria muy distinta. Yo tenia objetivo de entrar a 5.4, y ahora mismo no entraria a ningun precio cercano al actual, porque para mi gusto hay mucha incertidumbre.
> 
> Y me da que el mercado esta percibiendo eso, porque aunque sigue bajando poco a poco, no da sensacion de que entre mucho dinero nuevo que lo vea como un chollo.



Es un peligro, no cabe duda. La abultadísima deuda de la empresa le deja muy vulnerable ante estas curcunstancias. Aquí ya entra un poco el riesgo que estoy dispuesto a asumir. 

Pienso que este es el primer pulsito fuerte que Vladimir Putin está lanzando contra Biden, empleando su habitual juego de potencias en terceros países de "poco" peso. Pero imagino que pronto desescalará, porque Rusia tampoco va a meter tropas oficiales en Ucrania.

De momento la grivna no está sufriendo frente al dólar y eso me tranquiliza un poco más. Esperaré unos días aún así para ver si promedio a la baja. Que generalmente solo tiendo a promediar al alza. Es un movimiento arriesgado, y riesgo/beneficio habrá mejores opciones, eso es innegable.

Pero bueno, siempre he reconocido que de este hilo (y otros) seré de los que menos pilotan de finanzas. Pero bueno, para eso también están un poco los foros, para divagar un poquito. Y aprender de quienes sí que pilotáis más y podéis corregir algunas burradas que podamos soltar otros.

Que por cierto, no sé a dónde va a parar tanto acero, las materias primas en máximos, el precio del acero en máximos y toda la siderurgia de ciertas regiones (Brasil, Norte de África, Norteamérica, Sudáfrica, parte de Europa, etc.) Aumentando producción o incluso funcionando a todo gas como en el caso de Brasil. ¿Quizá planes de inversión en obra pública?
El mercado asiático oriental se me escapa algo más.


----------



## aserejee (13 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> El peligro que le veo a esto, es que en una situacion de guerra, inestabilidad de moneda y demas, una empresa tan endeudada las pasa mucho mas putas. Si esta empresa tuviera caja neta o simplemente apenas deuda, la situacion seria muy distinta. Yo tenia objetivo de entrar a 5.4, y ahora mismo no entraria a ningun precio cercano al actual, porque para mi gusto hay mucha incertidumbre.
> 
> Y me da que el mercado esta percibiendo eso, porque aunque sigue bajando poco a poco, no da sensacion de que entre mucho dinero nuevo que lo vea como un chollo.



Yo estoy dentro a 5.36... y mira que me decia de aguantarme hasta 4,9.... pero como bajaba a cuentagotas y las acciones rusas casi no se enteran pense que ya estaban descontando bien la situacion...

Sobre el conflicto, de momento creo mas en el postureo o un par de ostias flojillas y una desescalada rapida, mas que nada poruqe creo que lo que quieren los rusos es una ucrania federada con zonas pro-rusas y zonas pro-us que haga de tampon y no una zona de conflicto dando por culo unos cuantos anyos. 

Sobre el futuro en caso de guerra aparte de la deuda y la moneda y por lo que he visto, salvo una (en zona ucrania pero cerca de la zona de roce actual), las fabricas las tienen en zona ucrania donde no hay mayoria prorusa y yo creo que aunque se pongan a ostias, y a los rusos se les hincha la vena, no vayan a por esas zonas sino que se acaben moviendose (o via proxis) por toda la costa (que es donde mas aceptacion tienen los prorusos/pro-federalizacion de ucrania) para conectarse con la parte prorusa de moldovia y si eso pasa a ver en que condiciones exportan estos despues el grano y sus pollos.

Menudo tocho, perdon que no es el hilo.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Abr 2021)

Os contesto a ambos en un mensaje nuevo en vez de citar.

Ambos os centrais en lo que Rusia hará o debería de hacer, pero no considerais lo que Ucrania va o puede hacer.

Los americanos estan obviamente azuzando a los ucros para que escalen, porque ellos solo tienen que ganar aqui. Lo que no sabemos es como de retrasados van a ser los ucros en todo esto. Quizas alguien en Kiev muy retrasado y bien huntado por los yankees(en eso los americanos son expertos, unos milloncitos de fondos opacos y todo arreglado) y decidan hacer alguna tonteria en Crimea. Y entonces a partir de ahi a Rusia no le van a quedar mas cojones que escalar el tema. Y veremos si se para ahi el tema o sigue aumentando.

Y despues de eso a saber que pasa.

Probabilidades de que se escale todo esto en las proximas semanas/meses? Pues no tengo ni idea.

Pero si ya tenemos bastante riesgo de pais de normal con cosas rusas/ucranianas, yo en momentos asi no voy encima a aumentarlo, cuando hay opciones reales de que el temase ponga muy feo. Por eso me sali de gazprom hace un mes aun sabiendo que esta muy barata y por eso quiero salirme de Qiwi en cuanto pueda (lo unico que parece que qiwi quiere rebotar algo asi que estoy dejandola correr unas semanas).

Es mas me planteo salirme de globaltrans si pilla los 7 dolares. Y globaltrans ES UNA JODIDA JOYA.

Entiendo que otra gente tenga menos aversion al riesgo pais, incluso en situaciones asi, yo simplemente comento como yo lo veo (tambien depende de la cartera de cada uno, yo llevo barcos para invadir Inglaterra, cosas chinas a morir etc. Una volatilidad de cojones)


----------



## pandiella (13 Abr 2021)

es MHP de la que hablais esta?

MHP SE GDR (EACH REPR 1 ORD) (R (MHPC.IL) stock price, news, quote & history – Yahoo Finance


----------



## tramperoloco (13 Abr 2021)

En 2014 el conflicto ruso ucraniano afecto mas a la cotizacion de GLTR que a la de MHPC , asi que segun eso me sali de GLTR y he mantenido a mhpc que llevaba desde 5.5. Viendo el precio de hoy parece que tenia que haberle dado boleto tambien a Mhpc.


----------



## Misosofos (13 Abr 2021)

Muy interesante. Gracias.


----------



## Mig29 (13 Abr 2021)

Dudo que pase nada en Ucrania, si el tema se desmadra hablamos de guerra nuclear, algo que claramente no va a pasar. Yo lo veo buena oportunidad para entrar a precios de derribo, la voy a seguir muy mucho estas semanas.


arriba/abajo dijo:


> Os contesto a ambos en un mensaje nuevo en vez de citar.
> 
> Ambos os centrais en lo que Rusia hará o debería de hacer, pero no considerais lo que Ucrania va o puede hacer.
> 
> ...



Yo creo que son todo fuegos de artificio. El Nord Stream 2 que ha sido uno de los proyectos mas importantes a nivel geopolítico en Europa en mas de 20 años, ha seguido como si nada con apoyo de los principales paises de la UE(Alemania, Paises Bajos y Francia y bien visto por Italia). Si Europa quisiese mambo hubiesen cortado el proyecto. USA lo intento, pero por tema económico(querían meter su gas licuado pero han desistido).
Ucrania mueve fichas en el Donbas para tomar la temperatura a los rusos y ver si apoyarían a los rebeldes. Los 100.000 hombres rusos en la frontera les han sacado de dudas. Ucrania no atacara, pero mandan tropas como un gorila se golpea el pecho, en unos meses la situación se desinflamara y todo volverá a lo de siempre, business as usual.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Abr 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Dudo que pase nada en Ucrania, si el tema se desmadra hablamos de guerra nuclear, algo que claramente no va a pasar. Yo lo veo buena oportunidad para entrar a precios de derribo, la voy a seguir muy mucho estas semanas.
> 
> Yo creo que son todo fuegos de artificio. El Nord Stream 2 que ha sido uno de los proyectos mas importantes a nivel geopolítico en Europa en mas de 20 años, ha seguido como si nada con apoyo de los principales paises de la UE(Alemania, Paises Bajos y Francia y bien visto por Italia). Si Europa quisiese mambo hubiesen cortado el proyecto. USA lo intento, pero por tema económico(querían meter su gas licuado pero han desistido).
> Ucrania mueve fichas en el Donbas para tomar la temperatura a los rusos y ver si apoyarían a los rebeldes. Los 100.000 hombres rusos en la frontera les han sacado de dudas. Ucrania no atacara, pero mandan tropas como un gorila se golpea el pecho, en unos meses la situación se desinflamara y todo volverá a lo de siempre, business as usual.




Los.ucros hacen algo tonto, los rusos los arrasan y tiran hasta el Dniéper o como se llame el.rio. sanciones enormes a los rusos. Hubo guerra nuclear? No. Estaríamos jodidos en nuestras acciones rusas y ucras? Si


----------



## Mig29 (13 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Los.ucros hacen algo tonto, los rusos los arrasan y tiran hasta el Dniéper o como se llame el.rio. sanciones enormes a los rusos. Hubo guerra nuclear? No. Estaríamos jodidos en nuestras acciones rusas y ucras? Si



Los rusos no van a entrar con todo y arrasar Ucrania, se limitaran a hacer lo mismo que en 2014. Como mucho si se pone mal la cosa, se anexionan de facto el Donbas.
Ucrania sabe que no tiene nada que hacer ante Rusia, y que la OTAN no les va a apoyar(solo Polonia les secunda), no se van a quemar. Esto no es como lo típico que se dice de que una bala perdida puede desencadenar una guerra, ya se ha demostrado en Ucrania y Siria que el mundo no funciona así.
EDITO: Extrapolando esto al hilo, que es donde esta el interés. A corto plazo puede que los valores rusos y ucranianos sufran, pero a medio plazo y sobre todo largo, la cosa cambia.


----------



## Bernaldo (13 Abr 2021)

tenéis pensado hacer algún pograma dedicado al DAX?


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> tenéis pensado hacer algún pograma dedicado al DAX?



Probablemente no, pero porque no hemos pensado en hacer programas centrados en índices únicamente. Somos más de mirar acciones/empresas individuales. Algo que te interese en el DAX en particular?


----------



## gordinflas (13 Abr 2021)

Sobre tema Ucrania, guerras y demás eventos geopolíticos que puedan afectar a la macroeconomía y de rebote a nuestras empresas.

No creo que sea eficiente preocuparse por cada evento que pueda influir en las empresas que tenemos en cartera. Primero porque consume muchísimo tiempo, sobretodo si tienes la cartera diversificada en muchos sectores y países distintos. Segundo porque nunca lo vas a ver todo, por desgracia somos humanos y nuestros sesgos nos impiden tener una visión completa de la realidad. Algunos pecamos de visión de túnel, de solo fijarnos en los eventos que nos llaman más la atención (o que confirman nuestras creencias previas) e ignoramos completamente los demás. Otros creo que pecan de fijarse en demasiadas cosas, en ver demasiados problemas y en no confiar en la regresión a la media.

Creo que el tiempo se invierte mejor en seleccionar empresas individuales estadísticamente baratas (ya sea en valores absolutos o en relación a su crecimiento), con buenas prácticas con el accionista y con una buena directiva. Al comprar empresas baratas y que te tratan bien ya estás inclinando la balanza a tu favor. Con la directiva te aseguras de que si aparecen problemas tomarán las medidas oportunas para que el accionista se vea lo menos afectado posible. Al final ellos son los expertos en el negocio, yo solo soy un pringao en su casa que sabe suficiente de contabilidad como para detectar cuando una empresa cotiza a unos precios que no debería. Creo que a veces hay que saber delegar el curro y confiar en la gente que sabe más que tú.

Y por eso no voy a tocar nada de la esfera ucrano-rusa. Puede que incluso compre más si siguen bajando y no hay nada más apetecible en el resto del mundo 

Sobre el DAX y los índices más de lo mismo, invertir en índices es un tema que se acerca más a la macroeconomía. Prefiero centrarme en empresas individuales, ahí es donde brillan más los campos en los que me siento cómodo (psicología y contabilidad).


----------



## Bernaldo (14 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Probablemente no, pero porque no hemos pensado en hacer programas centrados en índices únicamente. Somos más de mirar acciones/empresas individuales. Algo que te interese en el DAX en particular?



Pues me escuché el análisis de Goldgod sobre Bayer, muy interesante aunque ciertamente tengo mis reparos de conciencia, sobre todo al ver que han comprado Monsanto.

Tengo curiosidad por una que no está en el DAX-30... *EQS Group*, que me da la impresión que podría tener futuro.

Luego tendría la pregunta genérica de cuál véis más potente a largo plazo del DAX-30 para meter en futuros desplomes.

Aparte de esa también tengo curiosidad por Volkswagen y Daimler, esta última además ha tenido un comportamiento superior al resto de automovilísticas desde el desplome Covid.

Y bueno, seguro que tenéis alguna poco conocida de potencial alto crecimiento que comentar.

Hale, muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## bientop (15 Abr 2021)

El broker Bright Smart Securities Group (HK.1428) que comentó @GOLDGOD el otro día aquí y en Momentum Financial puso un profit warning el lunes, suben los beneficios un 54% interanualmente, a ojo se queda a PER 4,4 y se supone que dividendos de más del 10%. Suben clientes un 151%



https://www1.hkexnews.hk/listedco/listconews/sehk/2021/0412/2021041200483.pdf



1. the total number of client accounts increased by over 140,000, the growth increased bya approximately165% as compared with FY2019/20. As at 31 March 2021, the totaln numberof client accounts reached over 480,000;
2. the number of downloads of “BS Securities (Baobao)” and “BS Futures (Doudou)”A APPsincreased by approximately 74% as compared with FY2019/20;
3. the number of account opening through “BS Securities (Baobao)” and “BS Futures( Doudou)” APPs increased by approximately 151% as compared with FY2019/20;
4. the order volume through “BS Securities (Baobao)” APP reached approximately1 1,580,000 times, increased by approximately 323% as compared with FY2019/20; and
5. the total number of stock trading orders on all platforms exceeded 21,870,000 times,i increasedby approximately 87% as compared with FY2019/20.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (15 Abr 2021)

Una cosa, en Degiro a vosotros os sale Bright Smart en la bolsa de Hong Kong? Es que a mi solo me aparece en Frankfurt y preferiría comprarla en Hong Kong la verdad...


----------



## bientop (15 Abr 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Una cosa, en Degiro a vosotros os sale Bright Smart en la bolsa de Hong Kong? Es que a mi solo me aparece en Frankfurt y preferiría comprarla en Hong Kong la verdad...



No, a mi me aparece lo mismo que a ti, en IB si... Tendrías que decirles que la incluyan.


----------



## tramperoloco (15 Abr 2021)

Vaya palo que les estan dando a algunas mineras, ayer NVO hoy Anglo Asian Mining y nuestra mina mongola , a esta ultima parece que le esta afectando bastante de nuevo los bloqueos en la frontera , muy severos por los chinos , y eso que dicen que todos los trabajadores de la mina y conductores estan vacunados.



https://www.fitchratings.com/research/corporate-finance/new-border-disruptions-manageable-for-mongolian-mining-07-04-2021



Preguntando a los de Time Interconnect cuando empezara la unidad de robotica a funcionar me han contestado :


----------



## Teniente General Videla (15 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues me escuché el análisis de Goldgod sobre Bayer, muy interesante aunque ciertamente tengo mis reparos de conciencia, sobre todo al ver que han comprado Monsanto.
> 
> Tengo curiosidad por una que no está en el DAX-30... *EQS Group*, que me da la impresión que podría tener futuro.
> 
> ...



Bayer también anda en píldora abortivas, sólo por eso ya la descartó.

De las alemanas para la largo plazo mi preferida es Linde.

El dividendo es pirrico, pero hace además recompra de acciones por la misma cantidad.

A 200 leuros entraría.


----------



## herodes2 (15 Abr 2021)

Estos días me acuerdo de GOLDGOLD y su "Nasdaq bueno" 1,55% arriba en estos momentos y toda la chinoiserie que llevo roja rojísima; miedo me da cuando quiera bajar el Nasdaq bueno, que el Señor se apiade de nosotros.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Abr 2021)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Bayer también anda en píldora abortivas, sólo por eso ya la descartó.
> 
> De las alemanas para la largo plazo mi preferida es Linde.
> 
> ...



A Linde la vengo vigilando desde que me he empezado a interesar un poco por estos asuntos.

Volviendo a lo importante del mensaje... no estaría mal hacer una lista con un semáforo ético.


----------



## Teniente General Videla (15 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A Linde la vengo vigilando desde que me he empezado a interesar un poco por estos asuntos.
> 
> Volviendo a lo importante del mensaje... no estaría mal hacer una lista con un semáforo ético.



Para las americanas mira aquí:









Home - 2ndVote


2ndVote’s goal is to stop companies and organizations from funding the attack on traditional American values. Your first vote is cast at the ballot box, hoping to make a difference. Your second vote is in the checkout line.




www.2ndvote.com





Para todo el mundo mira aquí:






Search Stocks


FREE screening tool for Christian investors concerned with the impact their investments are having. Find cleaner BRI funds and stocks that complement Christian values.




www.christianinvestingtool.com





Son de pago, pero la información gratis da ideas.


----------



## gordinflas (15 Abr 2021)

Bernaldo dijo:


> A Linde la vengo vigilando desde que me he empezado a interesar un poco por estos asuntos.
> 
> *Volviendo a lo importante del mensaje... no estaría mal hacer una lista con un semáforo ético.*



No hay empresa cotizada que no tenga prácticas poco éticas en alguna parte de su proceso (o, si no lo hacen directamente, alguno de sus proveedores lo hará). Y no estoy hablando de cosas tipo emisiones de carbono o cuestiones de género o los temas de moda entre los activistas políticos de izquierda, estoy hablando de violaciones de los derechos humanos (neoesclavitud, explotación infantil, jornadas de trabajo de 14 horas) o de CONTAMINACIÓN en mayúsculas. No lo estoy defendiendo ni lo estoy justificando, solo digo que es así. Del mismo modo que sigo comprando móviles aun sabiendo lo que pasa en las minas de coltán o que sigo comiendo carne pese a saber de las condiciones horribles en las que viven la mayoría de animales de granja sigo inviertiendo pese a saber que la mayoría de empresas tienen cadáveres en el armario.

Por cierto, volviendo a lo que comentabas ayer de Alemania... El país está muy caro, incluso dentro de lo que es Occidente. No llega a los precios de Estados Unidos, pero no se queda corto. Si vas a invertir por dividendos te pegan un buen mordisco con la doble retención, Alemania se queda un 30% de los dividendos sumado al 21% que se queda España. No por nada la mayoría de inversores en dividendos "serios" que se centran en Europa se van a buscar sus dividendos a Reino Unido, Holanda o a su país de residencia (en nuestro caso supongo que España). Los locos como la mayoría de los que estamos en este hilo nos vamos a países más exóticos porque es lo que está barato ahora mismo... pero solo hace falta un Brexit o una crisis del Euro para volver a tener precios buenos por aquí.


----------



## nololeo (15 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> No hay empresa cotizada que no tenga prácticas poco éticas en alguna parte de su proceso (o, si no lo hacen directamente, alguno de sus proveedores lo hará). Y no estoy hablando de cosas tipo emisiones de carbono o cuestiones de género o los temas de moda entre los activistas políticos de izquierda, estoy hablando de violaciones de los derechos humanos (neoesclavitud, explotación infantil, jornadas de trabajo de 14 horas) o de CONTAMINACIÓN en mayúsculas. No lo estoy defendiendo ni lo estoy justificando, solo digo que es así. Del mismo modo que sigo comprando móviles aun sabiendo lo que pasa en las minas de coltán o que sigo comiendo carne pese a saber de las condiciones horribles en las que viven la mayoría de animales de granja sigo inviertiendo pese a saber que la mayoría de empresas tienen cadáveres en el armario.
> 
> Por cierto, volviendo a lo que comentabas ayer de Alemania... El país está muy caro, incluso dentro de lo que es Occidente. No llega a los precios de Estados Unidos, pero no se queda corto. Si vas a invertir por dividendos te pegan un buen mordisco con la doble retención, Alemania se queda un 30% de los dividendos sumado al 21% que se queda España. No por nada la mayoría de inversores en dividendos "serios" que se centran en Europa se van a buscar sus dividendos a Reino Unido, Holanda o a su país de residencia (en nuestro caso supongo que España). Los locos como la mayoría de los que estamos en este hilo nos vamos a países más exóticos porque es lo que está barato ahora mismo... pero solo hace falta un Brexit o una crisis del Euro para volver a tener precios buenos por aquí.



Sólo un apunte, por lo que toca a mi sector, donde trabajo, respecto a lo que comentas de "comer carne y condiciones horribles de la mayoría de los animales de granjas" no sé si lo dices con ironía, pero esa afirmación es del todo falsa.
No se sostiene con argumentos científicos, igual si con emocionales.
Ya se esfuerzan bastante las empresas en sus campañas publicitarias para llegar a nuestro corazoncito sin argumento científico alguno, en temas como el que mencionas, bienestar animal y otros como el de la ecología.
Sigo el hilo casi a diario, gracias por los aportes.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Abr 2021)

pues algo que hacer, no puede uno quedarse con el mensaje de lo inevitable y meter todo en el mismo saco, tanto para bien como para mal.

una clasificación a grosso modo se tendría que tener en cuenta, de lo contrario lo que quedaría al final es que lo más importante es la pasta.



gordinflas dijo:


> No hay empresa cotizada que no tenga prácticas poco éticas en alguna parte de su proceso (o, si no lo hacen directamente, alguno de sus proveedores lo hará). Y no estoy hablando de cosas tipo emisiones de carbono o cuestiones de género o los temas de moda entre los activistas políticos de izquierda, estoy hablando de violaciones de los derechos humanos (neoesclavitud, explotación infantil, jornadas de trabajo de 14 horas) o de CONTAMINACIÓN en mayúsculas. No lo estoy defendiendo ni lo estoy justificando, solo digo que es así. Del mismo modo que sigo comprando móviles aun sabiendo lo que pasa en las minas de coltán o que sigo comiendo carne pese a saber de las condiciones horribles en las que viven la mayoría de animales de granja sigo inviertiendo pese a saber que la mayoría de empresas tienen cadáveres en el armario.
> 
> Por cierto, volviendo a lo que comentabas ayer de Alemania... El país está muy caro, incluso dentro de lo que es Occidente. No llega a los precios de Estados Unidos, pero no se queda corto. Si vas a invertir por dividendos te pegan un buen mordisco con la doble retención, Alemania se queda un 30% de los dividendos sumado al 21% que se queda España. No por nada la mayoría de inversores en dividendos "serios" que se centran en Europa se van a buscar sus dividendos a Reino Unido, Holanda o a su país de residencia (en nuestro caso supongo que España). Los locos como la mayoría de los que estamos en este hilo nos vamos a países más exóticos porque es lo que está barato ahora mismo... pero solo hace falta un Brexit o una crisis del Euro para volver a tener precios buenos por aquí.


----------



## Bernaldo (15 Abr 2021)

Teniente General Videla dijo:


> Para las americanas mira aquí:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias, buen hombre


----------



## gordinflas (15 Abr 2021)

nololeo dijo:


> Sólo un apunte, por lo que toca a mi sector, donde trabajo, respecto a lo que comentas de "comer carne y condiciones horribles de la mayoría de los animales de granjas" no sé si lo dices con ironía, pero esa afirmación es del todo falsa.
> No se sostiene con argumentos científicos, igual si con emocionales.
> Ya se esfuerzan bastante las empresas en sus campañas publicitarias para llegar a nuestro corazoncito sin argumento científico alguno, en temas como el que mencionas, bienestar animal y otros como el de la ecología.
> Sigo el hilo casi a diario, gracias por los aportes.



La idea iba más bien para decir que no puedo estar pendiente de todos los temas "poco éticos" de mi vida en los que además tengo poquísimo poder para cambiarlos y que al final mi bienestar personal manda por encima de lo demás. No tengo delirios mesiánicos de adolescente tardío, no voy a salvar el mundo con mis decisiones individuales.

No tengo ni idea del sector alimentario, si dices que se trata bien a los animales me lo creo


----------



## TuMejorHamijo (16 Abr 2021)

Buenos dias @gordinflas,

soy gran seguidor de este hilo, pero vengo a intentar convencerte para que recompres PAX.

Con los resultados 2020, sigue a PER 10, repartiendo dividendo y recomprando acciones, con crecimiento de beneficios esperados de doble dígito para 2021 y 2022. Yo no vendo nada hasta mínimo 20 HKD, creo que la empresa está ejecutando la estrategia de recompensar los accionistas a la perfección y queda mucho aún por recorrer. Lamento que hayas vendido tan pronto, pero aún es buen momento para comprar, en mi cartera es mi mayor posición con casi un 40%

tienes mi cartera aqui:





Mi Cartera No-Diversificada a Largo Plazo


Buenas, Sigo hilos en este subforo desde hace bastante, así que he decidido registrarme y compartir mi cartera. Actualizaré el hilo cada 4 meses, a principios de Abril, Agosto y Diciembre de cada Año. Intento añadirle unos 1000 eur cada mes. A parte de esto tengo un piso en el que vivo con...




www.burbuja.info





Un placer compartir el forro con buenos value investors.

solo recordar que la estrategia de buffett le recompensó cuando empezó a holdear a largo plazo empresas con una buena ventaja competitiva y sealejó de su estrategia inicial del book value.

un saludo fiera,


----------



## gordinflas (16 Abr 2021)

TuMejorHamijo dijo:


> Solo recordar que la estrategia de buffett le recompensó cuando empezó a holdear a largo plazo empresas con una buena ventaja competitiva y sealejó de su estrategia inicial del book value.
> 
> un saludo fiera,



Solo un apunte, el cambio de esteategia de Buffett que dices fue porque ya no podía seguir su estrategia de liquidador por Book Value. Ya no habían ese tipo de chollos en el mercado americano. Sus mejores retornos fueron en la época de liquidador (con diferencia además, hablamos de retornos del 60% anual frente a los del 20% anual de su época de holdear). De hecho, otros inversores famosos que hacen de liquidadores han sacado muchos mejores retornos que Buffett (p.e. Carl Icahn con sus retornos del 35% durante 40 años).

Si vuelvo a comprar Pax será a través de Hi Sun. Hi Sun es el holding propietario de Pax y de otras empresas del sector tecnológico. Creo que solo con la participación que tiene en Pax y en Cloopen se paga a si misma. 

De momento no lo veo. Hay otras cosas que me gustan más que Pax...

Y gracias por seguir el hilo, que me he dado cuenta que el mensaje ha sonado muy borde y no era la intención jajajajajaja


----------



## TuMejorHamijo (16 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Solo un apunte, el cambio de esteategia de Buffett que dices fue porque ya no podía seguir su estrategia de liquidador por Book Value. Ya no habían ese tipo de chollos en el mercado americano. Sus mejores retornos fueron en la época de liquidador (con diferencia además, hablamos de retornos del 60% anual frente a los del 20% anual de su época de holdear). De hecho, otros inversores famosos que hacen de liquidadores han sacado muchos mejores retornos que Buffett (p.e. Carl Icahn con sus retornos del 35% durante 40 años).
> 
> Si vuelvo a comprar Pax será a través de Hi Sun. Hi Sun es el holding propietario de Pax y de otras empresas del sector tecnológico. Creo que solo con la participación que tiene en Pax y en Cloopen se paga a si misma.
> 
> ...



Para mi ambas estrategias con compatibles.

Es decir, si encuentras una empresa como PAX, que tenía muchísima caja (casi todo el market cap), y sube y se marca un x3. Aunque ahora ya no sea una liquidación, no tienes porque venderla, ya que debería seguir creciendo a largo plazo. 

Para mi PAX es distinto a tus liquidaciones habituales, ya que es una empresa muy bien posicionada para el crecimiento a largo plazo. Con PAX, tenías lo mejor de las dos estrategias, una book value baja, y luego un crecimiento pronosticado a largo plazo dada su expansión internacional. Por eso te quería decir que venderla fue un error, en mi opinión.

Tu estrategia de liquidador me parece perfecta y me encanta, solo quería remarcar, que PAX no es lo mismo que, por ejemplo, Beijing Urban COnstruction Group, que entiendo que cuando duplique o triplique su valor, la tienes que vender.


----------



## gordinflas (16 Abr 2021)

TuMejorHamijo dijo:


> Para mi ambas estrategias con compatibles.
> 
> Es decir, si encuentras una empresa como PAX, que tenía muchísima caja (casi todo el market cap), y sube y se marca un x3. Aunque ahora ya no sea una liquidación, no tienes porque venderla, ya que debería seguir creciendo a largo plazo.
> 
> ...



Ya, errores he cometido muchos. El de Pax ni siquiera es el peor de todos. Pero bueno, tampoco creo que sea justo juzgar a toro pasado viendo el rendimiento que he sacado durante el año. En este caso particular me he equivocado, en general creo que he acertado. Tampoco creo que sea justo pretender que siga una estrategia de largo plazo en una cartera que claramente es de medio plazo, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que tengo una cartera de largo plazo que no publico en el foro.

En el momento consideré que había cosas mejores para esta cartera. Ahora creo que también hay cosas mejores. Por ejemplo Hi Sun mismo, que con lo que capitaliza paga toda su participación en Pax (repito, es la matriz de Pax) más otras 3 empresas de regalo.


----------



## Membroza (16 Abr 2021)

De casualidad buscando un ETF dividendero para mi padre, he visto esto:


----------



## Value (16 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ya, errores he cometido muchos. El de Pax ni siquiera es el peor de todos. Pero bueno, tampoco creo que sea justo juzgar a toro pasado viendo el rendimiento que he sacado durante el año. En este caso particular me he equivocado, en general creo que he acertado. Tampoco creo que sea justo pretender que siga una estrategia de largo plazo en una cartera que claramente es de medio plazo, sobretodo teniendo en cuenta que tengo una cartera de largo plazo que no publico en el foro.
> 
> En el momento consideré que había cosas mejores para esta cartera. Ahora creo que también hay cosas mejores. Por ejemplo Hi Sun mismo, que con lo que capitaliza paga toda su participación en Pax (repito, es la matriz de Pax) más otras 3 empresas de regalo.



A pesar de ser PAX la hija de Hi Sun, le ha debido salir rebelde o algo. Las políticas de las dos en cuanto a retribución al accionista son MUY DIFERENTES.

PAX: Recompra de acciones, Dividendos crecientes, divis especiales, muy buen IR, hacen conference call en inglés, la web con todas las noticias esta muy BIEN y bueno la empresa creciendo a doble dígito anual. Yo tengo PAX por encima del 10% de la cartera y ahí seguirá años creo. 

Hi SUN: No han pagado un dividendo en su vida, no contestan al IR, las recompras no saben ni lo que son, web mediocre, los reportes anuales super densos si no conoces BIEN a la empresa. Aún así, el negocio no les va tan mal aunque vbill ha tenido un 2020 durillo por las restricciones.

Consecuencias: Solo el 17% que Hi SUn conserva en Cloopen vale más a precios de hoy que toda la capitalización de Hi Sun. Y todo eso sin tener en cuenta el 33% de Pax, la IPO de Megahunt, el negocio de Vbill y los 4000M de HKDs que tienen en caja aprox. 

Que bien estaría poder llegar a tener el poder de conseguir que Hi Sun tome medidas parecidas a las de Pax, porque estaríamos hablando de un ten bagger mínimo.

Si queréis saber más de la buena de Hi Sun comentadlo por aquí o en el hilo de Momentum para que el bueno de gordi le dedique un podcast!

Saludos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (17 Abr 2021)

Yo creo que lo de menos es si se acierta o no. Lo que no puede ser es que gente como gordi venga a poner la cartera aquí en público, a dar consejos y ayudar y enseñar a todo el mundo, para que luego la gente venga a decirle que si se equivocó con esto o lo otro o si tendría que hacer esto o lo otro. Creo que bastante hace ya. Si alguien tiene reservas de algún tipo es un tema que esa persona tiene que discernir de forma individual, no tiene gordi o cualquiera que hacerlo por esa persona y por la humanidad.

Y si alguien piensa que X acción es la leche y quiere mantenerla a perpetuidad o vender a su abuela para comprar aun más, pues de la misma forma no tiene nada que ver con lo que haga o deje de hacer gordi o cualquier otro. 

No olvidéis que hay mucha gente aquí dando mucha ayuda de forma totalmente desinteresada. Lo mínimo es agradecer y aportar y sumar lo que se pueda. Y no siempre se da eso


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (17 Abr 2021)

Solo una apreciación, la vacuna de Pfizer utiliza ARN mensajero, con lo que no modifica el ADN de los humanos y por ende no se obtienen humanos transgénicos. Eso lo hace la tecnologia CRISPR que se usa en terapia génica, e igualmente tampoco es lo mismo que utilizó Monsanto para la soja y el maíz ya que eso sería recombinación genética. También añado que los efectos negativos tanto a la salud como al medio ambiente fueron más por la toxicidad del Roundup que por la modificación genética de las plantas.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2021)

Calma gente... Vender Pax fue un error, eso es indiscutible. No creo que esté de más decirlo.

Otra cosa es que por mi forma de invertir en esta cartera siempre hubiese cometido este error. Pax estaba más cara que otras empresas que tenía en el radar y más cara que las demás empresas de la cartera. Yo iba corto de liquidez y tenía que vender algo, así que vendí Pax. Luego Pax ha sacado unos beneficios mucho más altos de lo previsto que hacen que en ese momento estuviera más barata de lo que pensaba, pero como ha seguido subiendo pues siguen habiendo cosas más interesantes para comprar (en mi opinión).

El error más fuerte sin duda fue no reducir posición en Mongolian cuando subió de 3 HKD en febrero. En ese momento era más de la mitad de la cartera y hacía que la cartera estuviera muy descompensada. No estaba tan cara como para vender, pero desde el punto de vista del equilibrio de la cartera era una locura tener en 50% en Mongolian. Fui demasiado rígido con mi precio de salida y lo he pagado.


----------



## TuMejorHamijo (17 Abr 2021)

Solo quería hacer mi pequeña aportación sobre pax, en ningun momento quería cuestionar la sabiduría de @gordinflas 

Lamento si se ha malinterpretado o me he expresado mal, admiro mucho los que publicais en estos hilos.

un saludo,


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2021)

TuMejorHamijo dijo:


> Solo quería hacer mi pequeña aportación sobre pax, en ningun momento quería cuestionar la sabiduría de @gordinflas
> 
> Lamento si se ha malinterpretado o me he expresado mal, admiro mucho los que publicais en estos hilos.
> 
> un saludo,



No no al contrario, la intervención me ha parecido muy acertada y lo que decías era verdad... Este hilo ya es bastante sectario como para que además empecemos a silenciar a los demás


----------



## runik (17 Abr 2021)

Yo me he salido de MHP con un -20%, y trabajo me ha costado porque he palmado casi un 10% por no entrarme dos ventas al precio que estaba en ese momento. Esa poca liquidez no me ha gustado nada.

Me va a matar capitano, porque lo he movido a MOMO. De una empresa con una deuda grande y que parece que sabe lo que hace, a una que no cuida a sus accionistas pero con dinero debajo del colchón a paladas, me da más seguridad al precio actual que MHP, a ver si de una vez saben qué hacer con él. 
Aunque las dos tienen una tendencia bajista sin compasión desde mediados de 2018, técnicamente me gusta más el suelo que ha hecho MOMO. Debido a la difícil situación de la zona también creo que en MHP es más fácil que se salgan accionistas a que se metan, que es lo que al final hace subir o bajar la acción, y en MOMO... pues ni puta idea.

Esto ha sido puramente especulativo, y es posible me coma una buena tollina, pero hemos venido a jugaaaarrr...


----------



## Bernaldo (19 Abr 2021)

agrego mi curiosidad por *Rocket Internet*, una de esas "facedoras" en el ecosistema de start-up berlinés...





Bernaldo dijo:


> Pues me escuché el análisis de Goldgod sobre Bayer, muy interesante aunque ciertamente tengo mis reparos de conciencia, sobre todo al ver que han comprado Monsanto.
> 
> Tengo curiosidad por una que no está en el DAX-30... *EQS Group*, que me da la impresión que podría tener futuro.
> 
> ...


----------



## gatosaurio (19 Abr 2021)

Menuda volatilidad que tiene la de Kaspi. Se mueve más que el resto de la cartera combinada. Es en previsión de los resultados del 26?


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Abr 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Menuda volatilidad que tiene la de Kaspi. Se mueve más que el resto de la cartera combinada. Es en previsión de los resultados del 26?



Se mueve como se mueven las joyitas..PA ARRIBA!!


----------



## Mig29 (19 Abr 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Se mueve como se mueven las joyitas..PA ARRIBA!!



Kaspi es un pedazo de diamante en bruto, menudo ojo tenéis, me quito el sombrero una y cien veces. Seguid así y gracias por compartir con nosotros.
Por cierto, hoy también ha pegado buen arreon Morses y recuperado algo Mongolian, entre las 3 buen día de ganancias me han dado.


----------



## gordinflas (19 Abr 2021)

Kaspi es lo que debería ser una empresa de crecimiento (tanto en crecimiento como en precio) para invertir en ella. Pagas unos precios decentes por una empresa estable, monopolística, con buena directiva, sin casi necesidad de capital para crecer, retribuyendo al accionista y con unas barreras de entrada brutales... todo mientras crece al 50-60% anual.

Contrasta eso con pagar 50 veces más por una empresa que crezca lo mismo, que en Occidente tenemos muchas. Tesla, por ejemplo. No es estable, sus beneficios son flojísimos, tiene empresas gigantes en su mismo sector haciéndole la competencia, necesita muchísimo capital para crecer, no retribuye al accionista (al contrario, amplia capital al 10% anual de media)...

Todo porque Kaspi está en una zona del mundo que los cuñaos entendidillos (los que ahora están metiendo los ahorros de la universidad de sus hijos en Bitcoins y en FAANGs) no conocen... o peor aún, la asocian a la peli de Borat  

Para que luego digan que el mercado es eficiente.


----------



## Mig29 (19 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Kaspi es lo que debería ser una empresa de crecimiento (tanto en crecimiento como en precio) para invertir en ella. Pagas unos precios decentes por una empresa estable, monopolística, con buena directiva, sin casi necesidad de capital para crecer, retribuyendo al accionista y con unas barreras de entrada brutales... todo mientras crece al 50-60% anual.
> 
> Contrasta eso con pagar 50 veces más por una empresa que crezca lo mismo, que en Occidente tenemos muchas. Tesla, por ejemplo. No es estable, sus beneficios son flojísimos, tiene empresas gigantes en su mismo sector haciéndole la competencia, necesita muchísimo capital para crecer, no retribuye al accionista (al contrario, amplia capital al 10% anual de media)...
> 
> ...



Pues no te falta razón, además realmente Kazakstán es un pais estable(en muchos aspectos mas que algunos occidentales), y a corto plazo no hay visos de que eso vaya a cambiar, y sobre todo con potencial de crecimiento.
Yo el tema de las tecnológicas usanas es algo que no acabo a entender, solo se que cuando implosionen(que lo harán) el tsunami se va a llevar a muchos por delante.
Por cierto, que precio objetivo le veis? Estaba pensando en hacer otra entrada, pero no se si esperar a que corrija un poco.


----------



## aquilaris (20 Abr 2021)

BATS e Imperial Brands bajando un 6%. ¿Es momento de acumular?


----------



## gatosaurio (20 Abr 2021)

aquilaris dijo:


> BATS e Imperial Brands bajando un 6%. ¿Es momento de acumular?



lNoticia CNN

Hoy hay pánico con las tabacaleras porque Biden ha dicho que quiere bajar el contenido de nicotina de los cigarrillos. 
Yo lo veo como que:
- Primero tienen que aprobar esa ley, que puede que lo consigan pero tienen un lobby potente en contra. Les puede llevar años. Por ahora es todo un "could" y tiene más pinta de globo sonda que otra cosa.
- Afectaría sólo a EEUU, aunque es verdad que marcan la pauta al resto del mundo.
- La dependencia psicológica del cigarrillo es mucho mayor que la física, ergo el contenido de nicotina no es relevante. Si la gente fumara por la nicotina y no por el aspecto del rito social, todo el mundo andaría cubierto de parches de nicotina.

Me gustaría oír las opiniones del resto, a ver qué os parece.


----------



## bientop (20 Abr 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> lNoticia CNN
> 
> Hoy hay pánico con las tabacaleras porque Biden ha dicho que quiere bajar el contenido de nicotina de los cigarrillos.
> Yo lo veo como que:
> ...



Si fuman por la nicotina y trae menos nicotina que antes, para conseguir los mismos niveles, tendrán que fumar más, lo que supondría más ventas. (Yo no soy fumador para saber cómo va el tema jeje).


----------



## gatosaurio (20 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Si fuman por la nicotina y trae menos nicotina que antes, para conseguir los mismos niveles, tendrán que fumar más, lo que supondría más ventas. (Yo no soy fumador para saber cómo va el tema jeje).



Jajajaja, es perverso pero cierto.
Y manda cojones que a la vez que saca esto sale que están considerando legalizar la marihuana. Y todo ello el 20 de abril ,día de la María.


----------



## bientop (20 Abr 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Jajajaja, es perverso pero cierto.
> Y manda cojones que a la vez que saca esto sale que están considerando legalizar la marihuana. Y todo ello el 20 de abril ,día de la María.



Philips Morris, que no se a que se dedica ahora, está subiendo un 2 y pico tras los resultados.


----------



## ping27 (20 Abr 2021)

Igual me flipo mucho, pero creo que puede ser hasta positivo. Me explico:

¿No quieren también legalizar la marijuana? Pues creo que disminuir la nicotina pueda ser para intentar suavizar la imágen que tiene como droga.


----------



## Rexter (20 Abr 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Philips Morris, que no se a que se dedica ahora, está subiendo un 2 y pico tras los resultados.



Philip Morris si no me falla la memoria se quedó con el negocio fuera de estados unidos. Mientras que Altria se quedó con el nacional. Quizá hay cierto trasvase de capitales de las tabaqueras más expuestas a EEUU a Philip Morris.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Abr 2021)

Esto de la ley de Biden lo he estado discutiendo por la mañana con @GOLDGOD . Él está bastante pesimista con el tema, yo no tanto. No estoy seguro de que esto sea algo bueno, malo o neutro para el sector. Lo que habéis comentado de que si bajan la nicotina la gente tendrá que consumir más quizá acabe pasando. Que el tabaco tiene una vertiente psicológica importante es cierto también... Quizá si no bajaban la cantidad de nicotina era porque tenían miedo de que la competencia la mantuviera y les robara a los adictos.

Sea como sea, incluso si esto acaba siendo el primer paso de la sentencia de muerte del sector, no pasará de la noche a la mañana en todo el mundo y dará oportunidades a las tabaqueras a maniobrar. Lo "bueno" de este negocio es que es muchísimo más defensivo que muchos otros odiados por el mercado (p.e. el carbón o los bancos). También tienen muchas más opciones para capear el temporal. Así a bote pronto se me ocurren:

1. Centrarse en países en desarrollo en que el tabaco está mejor visto y que demográficamente están al alza (más clientes potenciales a largo plazo). Caso especial el de los musulmanes, que además de tener el tabaco glorificado a nivel cultural no tienen la competencia del alcohol.​
2. Centrarse en cigarrillos electrónicos y otros productos para consumir nicotina (chicles o parches).​
3. Meterse en el negocio de la marihuana cuando se legalice alrededor del mundo, que con su red de distribución, su capital y su know-how del negocio del tabaco tendrían una ventaja inicial ENORME comparado con otras startups marroneras.​
Estas tres opciones no son pajas mentales mías, las grandes del sector ya están metidas de lleno en estas 3 líneas de negocio. Os sorprendería saber quienes son las principales empresas del sector de la marihuana en los países en los que ya es legal:









How Tobacco Giant Altria Is Becoming A Cannabis Company


Altria, one of the world's biggest tobacco companies, is using acquisitions, intellectual property, and lobbying to grow its foothold in the cannabis industry.




www.forbes.com





Pensad que los precios a los que cotizan estas empresas actualmente descuentan escenarios extremadamente pesimistas. Si Imperial Brands cotiza a un dividendo del 15% de 2019 es que el mercado espera que esta empresa no vuelva a repartir ese dividendo nunca más y que esté muerta en unos 5-10 años. ¿Alguien cree que el tabaco va a desaparecer en 10 años? Y en caso positivo, ¿alguien cree que las empresas de tabaco no van a cambiar su estrategia para adaptarse a la situación en esos 10 años?


----------



## Tiemblos (21 Abr 2021)

Otro que ha descubierto la joyita Kaspi.









Kaspi


Hypergrowth with a Dividend




alexeliasson.substack.com


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (21 Abr 2021)

Tiemblos dijo:


> Otro que ha descubierto la joyita Kaspi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo estoy para meterle otro paquete


----------



## Mig29 (22 Abr 2021)

Menudo arreon de Mongolian hoy, creéis que puede volver a acelerarse?
Iba a hacer una nueva entrada pero no se si esperar a que estabilice un poco.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Abr 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Menudo arreon de Mongolian hoy, creéis que puede volver a acelerarse?
> Iba a hacer una nueva entrada pero no se si esperar a que estabilice un poco.



Ni idea, lo de predecir el futuro no es lo mío... Yo sigo con mi orden de venta puesta a 4HKD. Si llega bien, si no llega aquí seguiré supongo. Lo jodido de Mongolian es que mientras la frontera con China vaya cerrando y tengan que ir paralizando la producción no veremos el verdadero potencial de la empresa.

Por cierto gente, hoy he entrado en Total Gabon a 135,50 euros. Es una filial de la petrolera Total en... bueno, Gabon. Voy a explicar la idea en el podcast más a fondo, pero básicamente se trata de una petrolera moribunda que ha decidido dejar de explorar pozos para encontrar nuevos yacimientos y volverse más eficiente. Todo lo que saque desde hoy mismo irá a los accionistas (Total y el gobierno gabones) hasta que se acaben las reservas de petróleo.

Cotiza a 2 veces FCF, no tiene deuda y tiene como 400 millones de euros en caja (capitaliza 600 millones). Este año ya ha empezado con la estrategia de repartir todo lo que sacan en vez de reinvertir en el negocio. Han repartido 45 euros por acción (un divi del 33% a precios actuales). 

No la conoce nadie, apenas mueve 600 acciones al día... Y eso que lleva cotizando desde 1958. Una reliquia del antiguo mundo.


----------



## aserejee (22 Abr 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Menudo arreon de Mongolian hoy, creéis que puede volver a acelerarse?
> Iba a hacer una nueva entrada pero no se si esperar a que estabilice un poco.



Me da que ha sido por lo que puede beneficiar a mongolian esto:





__





Bloomberg - Are you a robot?






www.bloomberg.com


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (22 Abr 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Menudo arreon de Mongolian hoy, creéis que puede volver a acelerarse?
> Iba a hacer una nueva entrada pero no se si esperar a que estabilice un poco.



yo tenía pensado entrarle el día que cayó pero el cierre de fronteras de China me tiró un poco para atrás. Y ahora se me ha vuelto a escapar. Así que por ahora quedo expectante de la evolución de la acción en el futuro cercano.


----------



## raslghul (22 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ni idea, lo de predecir el futuro no es lo mío... Yo sigo con mi orden de venta puesta a 4HKD. Si llega bien, si no llega aquí seguiré supongo. Lo jodido de Mongolian es que mientras la frontera con China vaya cerrando y tengan que ir paralizando la producción no veremos el verdadero potencial de la empresa.
> 
> Por cierto gente, hoy he entrado en Total Gabon a 135,50 euros. Es una filial de la petrolera Total en... bueno, Gabon. Voy a explicar la idea en el podcast más a fondo, pero básicamente se trata de una petrolera moribunda que ha decidido dejar de explorar pozos para encontrar nuevos yacimientos y volverse más eficiente. Todo lo que saque desde hoy mismo irá a los accionistas (Total y el gobierno gabones) hasta que se acaben las reservas de petróleo.
> 
> ...



¿No te preocupa la salida con tan poco volumen?


----------



## herodes2 (22 Abr 2021)

Pues no se, pero con ese volumen tiene que ser complicado salirse, pero lo más complicado en las empresas francesas es el tema del dividendo, ya que al 19% de descuento en destino hay que añadir el 30% en origen y por lo que leo por ahí el convenio hispano-frances de doble imposición es tan burocraticamente jodido de rellenar tres modelos diferentes, tanto en español como en frances y enviarlos a la AEAT y a Francia que en la práctica nadie ha conseguido que los gabachos le devuelvan el 15%, con lo que un dividendo que de por si es muy jugoso se reduce en un 50%.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Abr 2021)

raslghul dijo:


> ¿No te preocupa la salida con tan poco volumen?



Cada acción son 135 euros... No me preocupa mucho, la verdad. Para ponerlo en contexto solo he comprado 15 acciones. No creo que tenga problemas para salirme con 600 acciones diarias de media.



herodes2 dijo:


> Pues no se, pero con ese volumen tiene que ser complicado salirse, pero lo más complicado en las empresas francesas es el tema del dividendo, ya que al 19% de descuento en destino hay que añadir el 30% en origen y por lo que leo por ahí el convenio hispano-frances de doble imposición es tan burocraticamente jodido de rellenar tres modelos diferentes, tanto en español como en frances y enviarlos a la AEAT y a Francia que en la práctica nadie ha conseguido que los gabachos le devuelvan el 15%, con lo que un dividendo que de por si es muy jugoso se reduce en un 50%.



Aunque cotice en Francia la empresa está domiciliada en Gabon, que solo retiene el 10%. Menos papeleo para mi...

Aquí están todas las retenciones mundiales, por si a alguien le interesa: https://www2.deloitte.com/content/d...uments/Tax/dttl-tax-withholding-tax-rates.pdf


----------



## raslghul (22 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Cada acción son 135 euros... No me preocupa mucho, la verdad. Para ponerlo en contexto solo he comprado 15 acciones. No creo que tenga problemas para salirme con 600 acciones diarias de media.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



contraseña para el pdf¿?


----------



## bientop (22 Abr 2021)

Dejo la notica globalista del día, 









El FMI propone un "robusto" precio mínimo al carbono para los países del G20


Agencias:




www.infobae.com


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (23 Abr 2021)

Buena subida hoy de Q P Group!


----------



## Eztrella (23 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Por cierto gente, hoy he entrado en Total Gabon a 135,50 euros. Es una filial de la petrolera Total en... bueno, Gabon. Voy a explicar la idea en el podcast más a fondo, pero básicamente se trata de una petrolera moribunda que ha decidido dejar de explorar pozos para encontrar nuevos yacimientos y volverse más eficiente. Todo lo que saque desde hoy mismo irá a los accionistas (Total y el gobierno gabones) hasta que se acaben las reservas de petróleo.
> 
> Cotiza a 2 veces FCF, no tiene deuda y tiene como 400 millones de euros en caja (capitaliza 600 millones). Este año ya ha empezado con la estrategia de repartir todo lo que sacan en vez de reinvertir en el negocio. Han repartido 45 euros por acción (un divi del 33% a precios actuales).
> 
> ...


----------



## gordinflas (23 Abr 2021)

@Eztrella no se sabe si este año van a volver a repartir lo mismo. El dividendo del año pasado fue un dividendo de 11$ + 44,44$ extraordinarios. La empresa genera muchísimo dinero, es muy posible que estos dividendos extraordinarios sean algo recurrente. Pero también puede ser que no. Ante la duda yo sería conservador y supondría que no lo van a repartir.

Pero bueno, con la de dinero que generan y con la caja neta que tienen no sería raro que repartieran superdividendos de vez en cuando. El año pasado repartieron 54$ por acción a cuenta de 2019, pero en 2019 entraron 78$ por acción por flujos de caja. Esos megadividendos son sostenibles, el problema es que si lo analizas de la forma tradicional (por beneficios y tal) la cosa sale un poco rara...


----------



## aserejee (23 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> @Eztrella no se sabe si este año van a volver a repartir lo mismo. El dividendo del año pasado fue un dividendo de 11$ + 44,44$ extraordinarios. La empresa genera muchísimo dinero, es muy posible que estos dividendos extraordinarios sean algo recurrente. Pero también puede ser que no. Ante la duda yo sería conservador y supondría que no lo van a repartir.
> 
> Pero bueno, con la de dinero que generan y con la caja neta que tienen no sería raro que repartieran superdividendos de vez en cuando. El año pasado repartieron 54$ por acción a cuenta de 2019, pero en 2019 entraron 78$ por acción por flujos de caja. Esos megadividendos son sostenibles, el problema es que si lo analizas de la forma tradicional (por beneficios y tal) la cosa sale un poco rara...



Oye no, de memoria, ese pastón fue por una venta de yacimientos de gas y seguramente para blanquear los resultados de total con la pandemia

Edito: lo leí aquí 








Total gabon : Avec un dividende exceptionnel surprise, Total Gabon affiche un rendement de plus de 30%


(BFM Bourse) - En marge de la publication de résultats semestriels plombés par une baisse de la production et des prix de vente, la filiale gabonaise de …




www.tradingsat.com





"Total Gabon a par ailleurs annoncé le 30 juillet la signature d’un accord en vue de céder à Perenco Oil & Gas Gabon ses participations dans sept champs matures en mer dans les secteurs Grondin et Torpille, ainsi que ses intérêts et le rôle d’opérateur dans le terminal pétrolier du Cap Lopez, le tout pour un montant qui s'établira entre 290 et 350 millions de dollars (le prix est indexé sur les cours futurs du Brent)."

No lo dicen directamente pero entiendo que dieron el dividendo excepcional por el extra de tesorería de esta operacion (vendieron a perenco 7 campos de petróleo o de gas y el ser operadores en una terminal)


----------



## gordinflas (23 Abr 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> Oye no, de memoria, ese pastón fue por una venta de yacimientos de gas y seguramente para blanquear los resultados de total con la pandemia
> 
> Edito: lo leí aquí
> 
> ...



Si, esa es la razón por el dividendo extraordinario. Eso no quita que sigan con 500 millones de dólares en efectivo en sus cuentas y que su cash flow operativo fuera de 86 millones pese a ser un año apocalíptico. Vendieron los barriles a 23 dolares de media y aún así sacaron un cashflow operativo de 86 millones. 

Ya habían pagado en su momento 40 euros al año, no es algo especial del año pasado. Antes de 2014 lo habitual era que pagasen entre 20 y 50 euros anuales. El cash flow que sacan en años normales es parecido al de antes de 2014, la cosa es que en balance van depreciando sus activos porque desde la empresa se asume que los precios previos a 2014 no van a volver nunca más.


----------



## runik (25 Abr 2021)

Ríanse de los clickbait y los magufos!! soys unos cracks! 

Yo os escucho de camino al trabajo en plan podcast los primeros dias de la semana. Gracias por vuestros puntos de vista, por lo menos a mí me gustan bastante, sólo me falta veros a tollina limpia, pero bueno, por ahora me conformo con los análisis, aunque ya llegará el día xDDDDD


----------



## Tio1saM (25 Abr 2021)

Yo suelo escuchar el directo a cachos lo que puedo y el lunes otra vez tip podcast.


----------



## runik (25 Abr 2021)

Era Coña Gold! Enserio, muchas millones de gracias por vuestros análisis! A mí como si ponéis una tia de buen ver en la miniatura del yutuf (inluso no me desagradaría demasiado xDDD )


----------



## pandiella (26 Abr 2021)

primero decir que veo los programas, aunque siempre en diferido -es a una hora que casi nunca puedo.

soy novato en lo de las inversiones (en lo de tener un portfolio, tuve alguna accion suelta, como tenia mi abuela). me entretiene mucho, y lo que deciis "parece" que tiene sentido. las partes que alcanzo a comprender sí que tienen sentido. espero ir entendiendo mas y poco a poco poder contribuir en los comentarios

el unico pero, el sonido. la calidad es buena, pero en la grabacion de youtube a veces hay cortes (alguno de bastantes segundos) y no se oye lo que esta diciendo uno. es curioso, debe de ser solo en el video de youtube, pues da la impresion que los otros tres le estais escuchando.

lo dicho, el de gabon y lumen no lo escuche, espero hacerlo esta noche, pues lumen la tenia marcada (por estar en el portfolio de michael burry)


----------



## Membroza (26 Abr 2021)

Esperando vuestro nuevo vídeo con ganas. Gracias por compartir vuestras ideas y trabajo.


----------



## Malus (26 Abr 2021)

Hay alguna diferencia entre comprar Total Gabón en el mercado francés o en el euronext?


----------



## Crgt (26 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, la verdad es que no hay mucho para comentar que no haya dicho ya.
> 
> De lo que más tengo ahora mismo es REE y Enagás. Si no fuera porque son como el 40% de mi cartera compraría más. También tengo bastante Naturgy. Lo "nuevo" que he incorporado en esta crisis ha sido AENA y un poquito de Royal Mail.
> 
> ...



“En España teníamos a BME, que siempre solía estar a buenos precios, pero creo que la OPAron”


----------



## gordinflas (26 Abr 2021)

pandiella dijo:


> primero decir que veo los programas, aunque siempre en diferido -es a una hora que casi nunca puedo.
> 
> soy novato en lo de las inversiones (en lo de tener un portfolio, tuve alguna accion suelta, como tenia mi abuela). me entretiene mucho, y lo que deciis "parece" que tiene sentido. las partes que alcanzo a comprender sí que tienen sentido. espero ir entendiendo mas y poco a poco poder contribuir en los comentarios
> 
> ...



Creo que en el podcast de ayer ya se oía bien... Era tema de que el pobre @RockLobster pillaba el audio de dos fuentes distintas y lo intentaba juntar en directo. Al final lo consiguió arreglar con su magia negra de picateclas


----------



## Mig29 (26 Abr 2021)

Muy buen programa el de ayer, como de costumbre, y muy buena pinta Lumen, esta semana la voy a investigar mas a fondo.
Total Gabón le ha gustado mucho a mi señor padre, con 86 años es fiel seguidor vuestro también, creo que esta semana le va a entrar.


----------



## Mr Soul (26 Abr 2021)

Mi madre también os escucha. 
78 palos. 
Hacéis una labor encomiable. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Mig29 (26 Abr 2021)

Si si, lleva toda la vida invirtiendo, hace unos meses le abrí cuenta en Degiro y se lo ha retomado a tope, se maneja con la aplicación mejor que yo.
Por cierto, siguió tu consejo en Bayer también, después del programa estuvo investigándola y lo vio clarísimo.


Mr Soul dijo:


> Mi madre también os escucha.
> 78 palos.
> Hacéis una labor encomiable. Muchas gracias.



Desde luego, estas iniciativas y foreros como vosotros son lo que hace grande el foro.


----------



## Mr Soul (26 Abr 2021)

Mi madre se llama Carmen. No hacen falta saludos ni nada especial, el trabajo que hacéis ahí está y habla por si solo. 
También se ha abierto una cuenta en Degiro y va haciendo sus cosillas. Está en Kaspi, por ejemplo. Lleva toda la vida invirtiendo pero nunca había salido del Ibex. 
Esta tarde me toca pasarme por su casa y ponerle el programa de ayer, suelo escucharlo con ella durante la semana.


----------



## Tiemblos (26 Abr 2021)

Qiwi paga dividendo de 0.31 $ el 05/05


----------



## Mig29 (26 Abr 2021)

Mi padre se llama Andrés, le hará ilusión, mil gracias @GOLDGOD .
Mi padre es superfán de la cartera Kamikaze jajaja, me echa en cara no haberle hablado de Mongolian cuando entre yo en agosto jaja.


----------



## Mr Soul (26 Abr 2021)

Claro que me parece bien. Encantado, Gold. 
Eres un buen tipo, se ve.


----------



## aquilaris (27 Abr 2021)

Vendida toda mi posición en Kinder Morgan (mañana pegará un subidón, lo veo) y metiendo la pasta en Lumen. He estado mirando un poco más por mi cuenta a la empresa y sí, me tiene muy buena pinta.


----------



## JJ81 (27 Abr 2021)

Yo también voy “padentro” con Lumen. Estaba racaneandole unos centimillos al precio pero cuando lo veo claro no puedo aguantarme y me pongo nervioso.
Si ganamos dinerete en navidad te envío el jamón Gold . Sois grandes!


----------



## the lord of the bricks (27 Abr 2021)

No tiene lumen mucha deuda? Es normal o está controlada?


----------



## arriba/abajo (27 Abr 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Mi madre se llama Carmen. No hacen falta saludos ni nada especial, el trabajo que hacéis ahí está y habla por si solo.
> También se ha abierto una cuenta en Degiro y va haciendo sus cosillas. Está en Kaspi, por ejemplo. Lleva toda la vida invirtiendo pero nunca había salido del Ibex.
> Esta tarde me toca pasarme por su casa y ponerle el programa de ayer, suelo escucharlo con ella durante la semana.



Joder me he emocionado mucho con esto y con labores persona que habla de como su padre escucha Momentum. Sois maravillosos todos, muchísimas gracias


----------



## porcospin (28 Abr 2021)

Para los que llevamos ADES, y que posiblemente estamos en rojo:

Advanced Emissions Solutions, Inc. (NASDAQ: ADES) (the “Company” or “ADES”) expects to release its first quarter 2021 financial results and file its Quarterly Report on Form 10-Q for the period ended March 31, 2021 after market close on Monday, May 10,

The conference call webcast information will be available via the Investor Resources section of ADES's website at www.advancedemissionssolutions.com


----------



## gordinflas (28 Abr 2021)

Bueno, he mirado en Degiro y oarece que han desbloqueado Moneymax. Hoy por la noche entraré a mercado.

Mañana o pasado actualizaré el mensaje principal.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 Abr 2021)

porcospin dijo:


> Para los que llevamos ADES, y que posiblemente estamos en rojo:
> 
> Advanced Emissions Solutions, Inc. (NASDAQ: ADES) (the “Company” or “ADES”) expects to release its first quarter 2021 financial results and file its Quarterly Report on Form 10-Q for the period ended March 31, 2021 after market close on Monday, May 10,
> 
> The conference call webcast information will be available via the Investor Resources section of ADES's website at www.advancedemissionssolutions.com




Muchas ganas de estos resultados. Nos van a dar una buena idea de si ya están en breakeven con la parte que no es RC. Yo en función de estos resultados y si baja a 4.5 me voy a plantear ampliar


----------



## gordinflas (29 Abr 2021)

Bueno, dentro en Moneymax a 0,26 SGD. Vuelvo a estar sin casi líquido. El gran problema de la cartera desde sus inicios


----------



## woctas (29 Abr 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, dentro en Moneymax a 0,26 SGD. Vuelvo a estar sin casi líquido. El gran problema de la cartera desde sus inicios



Buenos días Gordinflas.
En primer lugar, sois unos cracks por lo que hacéis todos los domingos. Siempre veo vuestros vídeos. Gold, Capitano y Lucky.
La verdad es que me sirve de gran ayuda a la hora de invertir.
Tengo una pequeña duda con Moneymax.
En el vídeo al que te refieres a este empresa, pones que tiene una deuda de unos 47 millones. Sin embargo, yo buscando un poco por internet, veo que hay otras cifras, bastantes más grandes(sobre unos 150-200).
Me estoy equivocando en algo?
Gracias


----------



## gordinflas (29 Abr 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Buenos días Gordinflas.
> En primer lugar, sois unos cracks por lo que hacéis todos los domingos. Siempre veo vuestros vídeos. Gold, Capitano y Lucky.
> La verdad es que me sirve de gran ayuda a la hora de invertir.
> Tengo una pequeña duda con Moneymax.
> ...






La deuda neta la había sacado del balance de la empresa directamente (página 56 del informe anual de 2020). Es lo mismo que en la foto de arriba. 

La deuda total (total liabilities) es 280 millones de SGD aproximadamente. Luego tienen unos 15 millones de SGD en caja y unos 220 millones en trade receivables (que son dinero que la empresa va a cobrar en el muy corto plazo y que se cuentan como caja también). Si haces los cálculos sin redondear se debería acercar mucho a esos 47 millones de SGD de deuda neta.


----------



## gordinflas (30 Abr 2021)

Bueno, antes de que os vayáis de parranda el finde... Esta semana toca podcast especial colaborando con dos foreros con hilos míticos: @SargentoHighway con sus minas y @Muttley con sus metales. Creo que ninguno de los que participamos habitualmente en el podcast somos expertos en estos temas, será un soplo de aire fresco.

En principio sería domingo a las 6 de la tarde, como siempre.


----------



## runik (2 May 2021)

Buenas a todos, estoy dentro en BUC desde que la habéis comentado y a mi señor padre también le tiene buena pinta, aunque está reticente por la gráfica que muestra, @gordinflas ¿podrías hacer un desmembre de su contabilidad para convencerlo un poco? GOLDGOLD da en su post unos datos generales y comenta que llevan creciendo al 20% anual en el último lustro, pero su cotización no para de caer desde 2016, con el dividendo que dan no veo porque no es más interesante de cara a los inversores. 

Que conste que para mí técnicamente tiene un suelo rectilíneo que me encanta para entrar y por eso estoy dentro bastante fuerte, a nada que vuelva a tocar los 2 ampliaré sin duda, aunque me tiene más pinta de subir que de volver a bajar tal como está China.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (2 May 2021)

En china ya Empezó el tapering así que nuestras acciones chinas se van a resentir y se adaptaran a la situación real económica en que nos encontramos .bien nos va a sentar los dividendos para estos tiempos.


----------



## gordinflas (2 May 2021)

runik dijo:


> Buenas a todos, estoy dentro en BUC desde que la habéis comentado y a mi señor padre también le tiene buena pinta, aunque está reticente por la gráfica que muestra, @gordinflas ¿podrías hacer un desmembre de su contabilidad para convencerlo un poco? GOLDGOLD da en su post unos datos generales y comenta que llevan creciendo al 20% anual en el último lustro, pero su cotización no para de caer desde 2016, con el dividendo que dan no veo porque no es más interesante de cara a los inversores.
> 
> Que conste que para mí técnicamente tiene un suelo rectilíneo que me encanta para entrar y por eso estoy dentro bastante fuerte, a nada que vuelva a tocar los 2 ampliaré sin duda, aunque me tiene más pinta de subir que de volver a bajar tal como está China.





De la empresa en sí no hay mucho que decir, es una constructora normal y no tiene ningún agujero ni nada que llame la atención para mal.

Las dos únicas cosas son el FCF negativo (que en constructoras es normal, tienes que poner mucho dinero por avanzado para construir y eso hace que no entre dinero de forma regular en la empresa) y el aumento de la deuda (que está relacionado con lo anterior, si tienes que poner dinero para construir tiene que venir de alguna parte). Por lo demás es una empresa aburrida y estable. Desgranaría más, pero es que tampoco hay mucho más por desgranar, la verdad.

Si ha bajado de precio es porque en China hay una burbuja inmobiliaria brutal y la bolsa lo descuenta. Muchas de estas empresas aumentan beneficios en base a revalorizar sus activos fijos en base al precio al que podrían vender esos activos a mercado. Es lo que pasaba con las inmobiliarias españolas durante la burbuja. Luego llega la explosión y todo se va a tomar por saco... Y el mercado aún recuerda lo que pasó en 2008. De ahí este precio de quiebra.

El tema es que BUCD es una especie de ACS y el mercado la valora como una inmobiliaria pacodemierda. Si no recuerdo mal su principal cliente es el gobierno chino, así que ese riesgo de que explote el mercado y empiecen a haber impagos no es tan fuerte... Pero de existir existe, de eso no hay duda.

También hay el tema del tappering que comenta @Machoalfadederechas y que podría hundir aún más el mercado chino... Aunque mientras solo sea eso y BUCS siga pagando su divi del 10% anual creciente pues ni tan mal.


----------



## gordinflas (4 May 2021)

Bueno, mensaje principal actualizado con los movimientos de abril. Ha salido Navios y han entrado Total Gabón y Moneymax.


----------



## javapow (4 May 2021)

Una dudilla así en general
¿Desde que plataforma veis un poco la variación diaria de las empresas?
Degiro es muy malo.

Yo uso investing pero supongo que habrá mejores.

No solo para ver las gráficas sino volumen diario también


----------



## pandiella (4 May 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Una dudilla así en general
> ¿Desde que plataforma veis un poco la variación diaria de las empresas?
> Degiro es muy malo.
> 
> ...



yahoo finance


----------



## TuMejorHamijo (4 May 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Una dudilla así en general
> ¿Desde que plataforma veis un poco la variación diaria de las empresas?
> Degiro es muy malo.
> 
> ...



No se para que querrias ver eso....

menudo dolor de cabeza. De todas maneras te recomiendo tradingview


----------



## gordinflas (6 May 2021)

Subo el hilo y aprovecho para hacer una pregunta. Este domingo pensaba hacer la sección del podcast explicando mis criterios a la hora de elegir empresas a medio plazo (que los que sigáis el hilo y seais buenos detectando patrones supongo que os habreis enterado de la mayoría, pero bueno).

Para la siguiente semana estoy sin ideas. No sé si traer una empresa o si seguir por la rama más divulgativa. ¿Hay algún tema que os interese especialmente? ¿Contabilidad, como buscar empresas, cuando se tiene que vender, quizá algo relacionado con opciones o bonos?


----------



## Mr Soul (6 May 2021)

Lo que comenta el compañero estaría muy bien, si. Saber los puntos clave en los que fijarse para invertir en distintos sectores. Las partidas de un balance a valorar serán muy distintos en banca que en minería, por ejemplo. Y tener una idea general de distintos sectores sería muy útil. 

También, temas concretos de contabilidad vinculados al timming, por ejemplo. Digamos, una empresa con un margen operativo en incremento durante los últimos 4 años y por encima de la media de su sector que, de repente, prevé una caída en sus ingresos por ventas para el siguiente año. La empresa está bien gestionada, sana, barreras de entrada, no está sobrevalorada... pero nos encontramos con unas previsiones peores para el año o trimestres venideros. Qué hacemos ante esas situaciones : entrar, esperar.... 

En fin, cosas así un poco prácticas y con un anclaje en la contabilidad de las empresas. 

En cualquier caso, es solo una idea. Cualquier tema que tratéis aportará muchísimo.


----------



## malayoscuro (6 May 2021)

Coincido con lo que han expuesto ya algunos compañeros: guia Paco para valorar empresas a través de sus datos financieros.


----------



## Mesmer (7 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Subo el hilo y aprovecho para hacer una pregunta. Este domingo pensaba hacer la sección del podcast explicando mis criterios a la hora de elegir empresas a medio plazo (que los que sigáis el hilo y seais buenos detectando patrones supongo que os habreis enterado de la mayoría, pero bueno).
> 
> Para la siguiente semana estoy sin ideas. No sé si traer una empresa o si seguir por la rama más divulgativa. ¿Hay algún tema que os interese especialmente? ¿Contabilidad, como buscar empresas, cuando se tiene que vender, quizá algo relacionado con opciones o bonos?



Una guía de valoración de empresas y las claves para valorar cada sector sería de gran valor para los que tenemos mucho que aprender, como han comentado malayaoscuro, Mr. Soul e Himbersor hintelijente.

Aprovecho para agradeceros a los cuatro la labor que estáis haciendo con vuestro Momentum financial, me esta resultando de mucho valor. Lo dicho, muy agradecido


----------



## lodero (7 May 2021)

Mesmer dijo:


> Una guía de valoración de empresas y las claves para valorar cada sector sería de gran valor para los que tenemos mucho que aprender, como han comentado malayaoscuro, Mr. Soul e Himbersor hintelijente.
> 
> Aprovecho para agradeceros a los cuatro la labor que estáis haciendo con vuestro Momentum financial, me esta resultando de mucho valor. Lo dicho, muy agradecido



Me sumo a lo que dice el compañero.
Si podéis contar con ejemplos, de un par o tres empresas que ya tengáis analizadas, como las has valorado y los motivos para entrar o no entrar, para los neófitos sería una gran ayuda y tal y como estáis llevando el podcast, seguro que superdidáctico.
Un (agradecido) saludo a todos


----------



## DeLezo (7 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Subo el hilo y aprovecho para hacer una pregunta. Este domingo pensaba hacer la sección del podcast explicando mis criterios a la hora de elegir empresas a medio plazo (que los que sigáis el hilo y seais buenos detectando patrones supongo que os habreis enterado de la mayoría, pero bueno).
> 
> Para la siguiente semana estoy sin ideas. No sé si traer una empresa o si seguir por la rama más divulgativa. ¿Hay algún tema que os interese especialmente? ¿Contabilidad, como buscar empresas, cuando se tiene que vender, quizá algo relacionado con opciones o bonos?



Antes de nada, agradeceros tanto vuestro seguimiento que hacéis en el hilo como los pedazo de vídeos que subís para que los mindundis invirtamos con mejor criterio y, por qué no decirlo, en empresas que cuando las enumeras se te llena la boca como "una minera mongola" y "una tecnológica kazaja".

Dicho esto, me parece que dedicar tiempo a entender cómo valoráis empresas puede aportar mucho y, además, a mi personalmente me encantaría entrar más en el mundo de los putasos. Cómo operar con ellos (por ejemplo en DeGiro como es mi caso), riesgos y ventajas, casos particulares vuestros, etc.

Salu2 a Caja Rural


----------



## Foreto (7 May 2021)

Yo agradeceria mucho si pudieras explicar cómo saber cuando hay que vender.

Yo podria hacer un monografico sobre como comprar en el pico mas alto y vender justo antes de empezar una subida, no fallo una.


----------



## RockLobster (7 May 2021)

El pueblo ha hablado y Momentum escucha!


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 May 2021)

DeLezo dijo:


> Antes de nada, agradeceros tanto vuestro seguimiento que hacéis en el hilo como los pedazo de vídeos que subís para que los mindundis invirtamos con mejor criterio y, por qué no decirlo, en empresas que cuando las enumeras se te llena la boca como "una minera mongola" y "una tecnológica kazaja".
> 
> Dicho esto, me parece que dedicar tiempo a entender cómo valoráis empresas puede aportar mucho y, además, a mi personalmente me encantaría entrar más en el mundo de los putasos. Cómo operar con ellos (por ejemplo en DeGiro como es mi caso), riesgos y ventajas, casos particulares vuestros, etc.
> 
> Salu2 a Caja Rural



Arriba Blas De Lezo!!! Ingleses piratas hijos de puta!!! (Saludos cordiales a la reina madre desde Londres)


----------



## BABY (7 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Subo el hilo y aprovecho para hacer una pregunta. Este domingo pensaba hacer la sección del podcast explicando mis criterios a la hora de elegir empresas a medio plazo (que los que sigáis el hilo y seais buenos detectando patrones supongo que os habreis enterado de la mayoría, pero bueno).
> 
> Para la siguiente semana estoy sin ideas. No sé si traer una empresa o si seguir por la rama más divulgativa. ¿Hay algún tema que os interese especialmente? ¿Contabilidad, como buscar empresas, cuando se tiene que vender, quizá algo relacionado con opciones o bonos?



Para la siguente semana, yo apuesto por contabilidad y cuando se tiene que vender.


----------



## bientop (7 May 2021)

Grande GoldGold, aunque esto es a largo plazo llevas el primer tanto


----------



## Mr Soul (7 May 2021)

A mí esa idea del semáforo me parece magnífica. Agradecería mucho si la lleváis a cabo. 
Esta misma semana, por ejemplo, he leído a Sargento Highway y a Arriba/Abajo diciendo que han vendido parte de sus Ivanhoes, parte de lo que llevan ganado. 
Yo también llevo Ivanhoes y me he tirado media semana pensando por qué habían hecho una venta. 
Evidentemente, saben mejor que yo qué hacer en cada momento, pero no le encontraba explicación. Justo ahora que Ivanhoe está anunciando que empieza a producir de forma inmediata mi lógica me lleva a holdear. 
Por eso digo que esa idea del semáforo acompañado de una brevisima motivación del rojo/ámbar/verde resultaría muy útil. 

Como siempre, gracias por vuestro esfuerzo.


----------



## aquilaris (7 May 2021)

Foreto dijo:


> Yo agradeceria mucho si pudieras explicar cómo saber cuando hay que vender.
> 
> Yo podria hacer un monografico sobre como comprar en el pico mas alto y vender justo antes de empezar una subida, no fallo una.



Me uno a esta. Se habla mucho de qué empresas están bien para invertir, qué está barato o este chicharro tal. Pero hay muy muy poco de cuándo vender. 

¿Qué estrategias busca la gente a largo? ¿Cuándo mantener y cuándo vender e ir a por acciones más baratas? Esto es muy subjetivo, pero estaría bien conocer algunas estrategias.


----------



## Manolito-14 (8 May 2021)

Me sabe mal que os pidamos tanto jaja. Pero es que sois unos jodidos cracks. Quizás podíais hacer lo que dices del semáforo al final de cada programa. Después del draft pues dedicarle un minuto al semaforo de las acciones de momentum. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (8 May 2021)

Bueno, ideas apuntadas... No esperaba esta participación para nada, gracias a todos. Parece que me podré pasar varias semanas sin presentar empresas


----------



## runik (9 May 2021)

El tema que comentan de unas nociones básicas de contabilidad estaría muy bien, me uno a la propuesta. Además que me parece muy didáctico así también me siento menos mal especulando... 

Por cierto, medialink disparada, y no estaba yo muy tranquilo cuando vi que dieron acciones a sus empleados en el último informe. Ahora es cuando digo que ahí mi padre sí me metió, y dudaba en BUCD, hace honor a lo de kamikace.


----------



## arriba/abajo (9 May 2021)




----------



## MagicTaly (9 May 2021)

runik dijo:


> Por cierto, medialink disparada, y no estaba yo muy tranquilo cuando vi que dieron acciones a sus empleados en el último informe. Ahora es cuando digo que ahí mi padre sí me metió, y dudaba en BUCD, hace honor a lo de kamikace.



A mí MEDIALINK me gusta mucho porque es un sector de nicho medio específico y al final es proveedor para muchas plataformas + licencia de sus universos.


----------



## Verdes (9 May 2021)

Sería espectacular! Mil gracias por todas las aportaciones y tiempo dedicado.


----------



## raslghul (10 May 2021)

16 de junio, Mongo-reunión (975:HKHong Kong Mongolian Mining Corp)





El punto 8 suena bien, aunque en el punto 10 ya me pierdo.


----------



## juanmas (10 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


>



Excelente programa el de ayer, habéis conseguido que haya pasado de inversor a "believer" de o´Fenómeno. 

KIST es una de las posiciones en cartera LP que mantengo en DeGiro, hoy he querido meter unas cuantas más y resulta que sigo sin poder negociar el valor en esta plataforma.

Alguien ha podido negociar KIST con DeGiro últimamente?


----------



## MagicTaly (10 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Excelente programa el de ayer, habéis conseguido que haya pasado de inversor a "believer" de o´Fenómeno.
> 
> KIST es una de las posiciones en cartera LP que mantengo en DeGiro, hoy he querido meter unas cuantas más y resulta que sigo sin poder negociar el valor en esta plataforma.
> 
> Alguien ha podido negociar KIST con DeGiro últimamente?



Lamentablemente, la han deslistado. No se encuentra en el buscador más. Degiro me está tocando los huevos un poquito porque además la semana pasada estuvieron sin poder crear órdenes permanentes con la puta fusión con Flatex de huevos.

Yo ya he transicionado a IB, pero las que tengo en Degiro, ahí se quedan


----------



## juanmas (10 May 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Lamentablemente, la han deslistado. No se encuentra en el buscador más. Degiro me está tocando los huevos un poquito porque además la semana pasada estuvieron sin poder crear órdenes permanentes con la puta fusión con Flatex de huevos.
> 
> Yo ya he transicionado a IB, pero las que tengo en Degiro, ahí se quedan



Yo tb tengo IBKR pero hay cositas LP que por comodidad prefiero tenerlas en DeGiro. La cuenta de margen de IBKR tiene mucho potencial pero aún me estoy peleando con los reports para documentar la declaración de la renta. Es un verdadero lío, al menos para mi.


----------



## Value (10 May 2021)

MagicTaly dijo:


> Lamentablemente, la han deslistado. No se encuentra en el buscador más. Degiro me está tocando los huevos un poquito porque además la semana pasada estuvieron sin poder crear órdenes permanentes con la puta fusión con Flatex de huevos.
> 
> Yo ya he transicionado a IB, pero las que tengo en Degiro, ahí se quedan



¿Qué brokers ofrecen Kistos aparte de IB ahora mismo?

Y ojo, que en IB funciona muy mal Kistos también, solo entran las ordenes en apertura y cierre de mercado (al menos a mi)


----------



## Crazy1 (10 May 2021)

Yo la compré en selfbank.


----------



## JJ81 (10 May 2021)

Joer...que yo también quiero ser rico y no me salen las cuentas para abrirme un IB sólo para Kistos (si es para dejarlas toda la vida como decía Il Capitano). En degiro y en ING, tururú

Comentó Lucky Strike en el turno de preguntas que también se podían comprar en IG? Estuve salseando en su web pero parece que está centrado en CFD, opciones, materias primas y demás cosas raras y no vi la opción de comprar acciones de toda la vida.


----------



## Value (10 May 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Joer...que yo también quiero ser rico y no me salen las cuentas para abrirme un IB sólo para Kistos (si es para dejarlas toda la vida como decía Il Capitano). En degiro y en ING, tururú
> 
> Comentó Lucky Strike en el turno de preguntas que también se podían comprar en IG? Estuve salseando en su web pero parece que está centrado en CFD, opciones, materias primas y demás cosas raras y no vi la opción de comprar acciones de toda la vida.



Por lo que me he ido informando, la situación actual es:

Se puede comprar en:

IB
Renta4
Selfbank
Degiro ( Ahora mismo no deja al parecer )

No se puede comprar en:

Clicktrade
ING ?


----------



## RockLobster (10 May 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Joer...que yo también quiero ser rico y no me salen las cuentas para abrirme un IB sólo para Kistos (si es para dejarlas toda la vida como decía Il Capitano). En degiro y en ING, tururú
> 
> Comentó Lucky Strike en el turno de preguntas que también se podían comprar en IG? Estuve salseando en su web pero parece que está centrado en CFD, opciones, materias primas y demás cosas raras y no vi la opción de comprar acciones de toda la vida.











Shares


Start stock trading online today to choose from 16,000 international shares and ETFs.




www.ig.com





IG es un broker normal y corriente...
Aqui su pagina hablando de comprar acciones.

Yo lo uso por el ISA, mi otro broker es IB


----------



## Schedule (10 May 2021)

Al correo que mandé a Degiro ayer para pedir que la pusiesen en lista me han respondido:


"Debido a una decision tomada por nuestro departamento de Riesgo, por el momento hemos decidido no ofrecer este producto en nuestra plataforma.
*Saludos Cordiales,"*

Al menos responden rápido.


----------



## juanmas (10 May 2021)

*KISTOS*

Extracto de un artículo publicado en el Dutch Financial Times sobre KIST, copiado de un blog.

[CITA]

_The shrinking oil and gas fields in the North Sea may have become too small for large companies, but for companies like Kistos the fields remain lucrative, according to the prospectus of Kistos. In it, the investor outlines what it expects in terms of income in the coming years under various assumptions for oil and gas volumes and capital costs. The company assumes *growing volumes of oil and gas up to 2025*, after which a steady decline will begin.

With an average *wacc* (the minimum required return that lenders want to receive on their provided capital) of *8%,* the expected cash flow after tax, discounted to now, is more than € 665 million. In times of negative interest rates it is apparently also worthwhile to calculate such a virtually zero risk scenario. And then *Tulip* suddenly has a *value* of more than *€ 1.5 billion in the form of future income*.

Compared to an investment of more than € 220 million for the acquisition of Tulip, these appear to be excellent returns in both scenarios. Especially now that the long-awaited increase in the investment *deduction from 25% to 40%* for new investments in gas extraction in the Netherlands comes into *effect on 1 July*. Kistos seems to be able to benefit optimally from this, given the plans the company has to drill for new oil in the North Sea.

Tulips may perish, but the love for oil and gas will remain for a while.

[/CITA]_


----------



## Alturron (10 May 2021)

Value dijo:


> Por lo que me he ido informando, la situación actual es:
> 
> Se puede comprar en:
> 
> ...



En ING nada, así que creo que tiraré por renta 4, aunque sea más caro, si luego para la declaración es más fácil... Lo que pierdes por un lado lo ganas por otro.

Edito: alguien sabe si en renta 4 está kaspi?? Ya me hago con el lote


----------



## pandiella (10 May 2021)

JJ81 dijo:


> Joer...que yo también quiero ser rico y no me salen las cuentas para abrirme un IB sólo para Kistos (si es para dejarlas toda la vida como decía Il Capitano). En degiro y en ING, tururú
> 
> Comentó Lucky Strike en el turno de preguntas que también se podían comprar en IG? Estuve salseando en su web pero parece que está centrado en CFD, opciones, materias primas y demás cosas raras y no vi la opción de comprar acciones de toda la vida.



sí, puedes comprar acciones de toda la vida, aunque no te sale mercados como el chino (al menos a mi)

kistos listada sale in IG, pero no compre, asi que no te puedo decir 100%, que luego le das al 'confirm' e igual no te deja como en degiro


----------



## gordinflas (10 May 2021)

Bueno... En el podcast dije que estaba en Kistos pero parece que no lo conte por aquí... Os tengo abandonados, lo siento 

Entré la semana pasada a 172 aproximadamente. Muy poquito, solo unos 2000 euros.

Ahora lo importante: esta noche he soltado casi todo lo que llevaba de Mongolian Mining a 3HKD. He dejado solo una cantidad simbólica para ir siguiéndola. No es porque no confíe en la empresa ni por ningún motivo relacionado con ella, es porque estaba cortísimo de liquidez y Mongolian pesaba muchisimo en mi cartera. También hay el tema de que ahora todo le va de cara y ya no es la empresa a precios de quiebra que compré el año pasado a 0'35 HKD. Pensad en ello como una mezcla entre rebalanceo y operación para volver a tener dinero para invertir.

Dicen que los "value" siempre se salen demasiado pronto y seguramente tienen razón. En mi caso es cierto, siempre que vendo las acciones se acaban disparando... Pero la alternativa era quedarme quieto con una empresa que no se ajusta del todo a mi forma de invertir ocupando más de 30% de mi cartera.

Así que eso. Se va una mítica. Voy a usar el líquido para ampliar algunas de las empresas que están en rojo y para entrar en cosas nuevas.

Water Oasis y Medialink también se han diaparado hoy. Me arrepiento de no haber comprado Water Oasis cuando volvió a cotizar, me gustaba mucho la empresa. Medialink creo que también la voy a largar en breves.


----------



## herodes2 (10 May 2021)

Alturron dijo:


> En ING nada, así que creo que tiraré por renta 4, aunque sea más caro, si luego para la declaración es más fácil... Lo que pierdes por un lado lo ganas por otro.
> 
> Edito: alguien sabe si en renta 4 está kaspi?? Ya me hago con el lote



No, Kaspi no está en R4, no se si solicitándola la pueden poner, pero lo mejor es ir abriendo cuenta en IB, ya que por ejemplo hay muy buenas cosas en Canadá o en HK y al final es lo mejor.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (10 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno... En el podcast dije que estaba en Kistos pero parece que no lo conte por aquí... Os tengo abandonados, lo siento
> 
> Entré la semana pasada a 172 aproximadamente. Muy poquito, solo unos 2000 euros.
> 
> ...



Tienes pensado ampliar en MHP? Yo me lo estoy mirando pero prácticamente no hay día que no baje


----------



## aserejee (10 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Tienes pensado ampliar en MHP? Yo me lo estoy mirando pero prácticamente no hay día que no baje



Yo si y esta semana, tengo una orden esperando en 4.55 o
Y sino salta a lo que esté el viernes por la noche (próxima semana resultados)


----------



## gordinflas (10 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Tienes pensado ampliar en MHP? Yo me lo estoy mirando pero prácticamente no hay día que no baje



Es justo la empresa en la que estaba pensando cuando he escrito el comentario 

Mira, ahora que lo dices... Voy a ponerle 2000 leuros ahora mismo a mercado antes de que me olvide.

EDITO: Y hecho. 500 acciones a 4,74$.


----------



## Covid-8M (10 May 2021)

Venia a preguntar si era buen momento para vender medialink y veo que ya le tienes ganas, asi que esta noche la suelto.



gordinflas dijo:


> Es justo la empresa en la que estaba pensando cuando he escrito el comentario
> 
> Mira, ahora que lo dices... Voy a ponerle 2000 leuros ahora mismo a mercado antes de que me olvide.
> 
> EDITO: Y hecho. 500 acciones a 4,74$.



No encuentro nada de mhp en dolares, podeis poner algun dato mas para buscarla. Gracias


----------



## gordinflas (10 May 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> No encuentro nada de mhp en dolares, podeis poner algun dato mas para buscarla. Gracias



Ticker MHPC en Londres. Cotiza en Reino Unido pero está en dólares. Cositas raras de los GDRs, que al ser paquetes de acciones de países raros gestionados desde Estados Unidos cotizan en dólares. 

Pasa lo mismo con Kaspi, NMTP, Globaltrans...

@Himbersor hintelijente Tengo Kistos en Degiro, sí. La semana pasada no ponían restricción a comprar... 

De todos modos la semana pasada me abrí cuenta en IB por si me encuentro con algún caso de estos. La mayoría de la cartera la seguiré teniendo en Degiro por comodidad, pero si no puedo comprar algo en Degiro sacaré dinero de la cuenta y lo meteré en IB. La venta de Mongolian también ha sido en parte por esto.


----------



## gordinflas (11 May 2021)

Actualización. He vendido todo lo que tenía en Medialink y he comprado más Momo.

Medialink ha multiplicado por 2 en un escenario muy poco optimista para la empresa. No he prestado toda la atención que debería a esta empresa y dudo que lo haga, así que ya me doy por satisfecho. En Momo he ampliado porque es lo único aparte de MHP que llevo en pérdidas importantes. No hay nada que sugiera que Momo ya no gana dinero, sigue repartiendo dividendo y recomprando acciones (muy pocas, pero algo hace). Nada ha cambiado desde que la compré a 17 dólares, ¿por qué no debería comprarla a 13-14?

Ahora tengo unos 36000 euros en liquidez y el dinero siempre me quema en las manos, así que algo me dice que este mes va a haber mucho movimiento en la cartera.

También he actualizado los movimientos recientes en el mensaje principal.


----------



## aserejee (11 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Actualización. He vendido todo lo que tenía en Medialink y he comprado más Momo.
> 
> Medialink ha multiplicado por 2 en un escenario muy poco optimista para la empresa. No he prestado toda la atención que debería a esta empresa y dudo que lo haga, así que ya me doy por satisfecho. En Momo he ampliado porque es lo único aparte de MHP que llevo en pérdidas importantes. No hay nada que sugiera que Momo ya no gana dinero, sigue repartiendo dividendo y recomprando acciones (muy pocas, pero algo hace). Nada ha cambiado desde que la compré a 17 dólares, ¿por qué no debería comprarla a 13-14?
> 
> ...



con escenario poco optimista para la empresa te refieres que compraste cuando le iba mal o a que ahora no es muy optimista?

Porque la subida y el volumen yo la entiendo como consecuencia de los acuerdos que han hecho hace poco (y por lo que creo que me voy a quedar un tiempo mas dentro - y gracias a quien la puso en el hilo!) :

- merchandising con gucci, Gucci and Medialink Launching a Selection of Fashion Items Featuring Characters From Bananya® (el ultimo subidon)

- acuerdo de difusion de una serie coproducida por medialink en netflix (basada en una peli medianamente conocida de taiwan) (el penultimo subidon) : 
https://api.aconnect.com.hk/Attachment/65165 
About Netflix - Netflix Lifts the Blues With Taiwanese Series 'More Than Blue' 

-acuerdo con meWatch (30 series - plataforma en singapur si lo entiendo bien): Anime titles from Medialink Group's Ani-One library to start streaming on Mediacorp's meWATCH platform - Television Asia Plus (el calentamiento del T1 2021 creo yo)


----------



## runik (11 May 2021)

Yo también me voy a quedar dentro (Medialink), las tengo muy bien compradas, si baja pues una pena no haber sacado beneficios, seguramente me estoy tirando a la piscina, pero la veo como que un día de un pelotazo gordo con una serie y lo pete.

Lo que no sé es como interpretar esas acciones que regalaron a sus empleados, si es que buscan algún tipo de movimiento raro en la cotización, o si realmente quieren alentarlos a que intenten que la empresa vaya mucho mejor.

Se me olvidaba, algo que me tiene mosca, es que en su canal de youtube tienen algo así como 1,3M de subscriptores, pero casi no tienen visualizaciones.


----------



## gordinflas (11 May 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> con escenario poco optimista para la empresa te refieres que compraste cuando le iba mal o a que ahora no es muy optimista?
> 
> Porque la subida y el volumen yo la entiendo como consecuencia de los acuerdos que han hecho hace poco (y por lo que creo que me voy a quedar un tiempo mas dentro - y gracias a quien la puso en el hilo!) :
> 
> ...



Poco optimista cuando la compré, sí. Les habían caído mucho los contratos justo antes del covid. 

Fue una de las últimas empresas del bloque "deep value" que compré el año pasado antes de hacer la transición del todo al mundillo rusochino.

Pero bueno, la vendo porque tampoco la he seguido mucho y es uno de esos negocios que hay que estar bastante encima para ver como va. No era prudente para mi seguir dentro sin saber casi nada de lo que había hecho estos últimos meses... Los que estáis dentro seguro que sabeis mucho mejor como va la empresa que yo


----------



## Eztrella (11 May 2021)

Qiwi sigue en tu cartera. Vi en investing que en 2020 pagó dividendos trimestralmente. Este año no? no encuentro informacion al respecto en su página


----------



## aserejee (11 May 2021)

Eztrella dijo:


> Qiwi sigue en tu cartera. Vi en investing que en 2020 pagó dividendos trimestralmente. Este año no? no encuentro informacion al respecto en su página



Sigue pagando. A mi el pago me llego en degiro el 6 de mayo


----------



## gordinflas (12 May 2021)

Actualización (otra vez). Entro en dos empresas más. Una es *Cango*. Me la ha recomendado @arriba/abajo , aunque veo que en el hilo de los chicharros también hablan de ella (@Mr Soul creo que es fan). Es una fintech especializada en dar créditos para comprar coches.

Ojo que no está tan barata como parece. Ese PER taaaan bajo es fake. Es porque la empresa tiene una participación gorda en LI Autos, una empresa china de vehículo eléctrico. Al dispararse la cotización de LI se reflejó en las cuentas como una apreciación. Por eso se puede ver que el beneficio operativo entre 2019 y 2020 sigue más o menos estancado mientras que el beneficio neto casi se ha multiplicado por 7. Lo dicho, es una apreciación, no es una subida "real" del negocio.

Aún así crece mucho, reparte dividendos (extraordinarios, pero dividendos al fin y al cabo), recompra acciones y tiene 400 millones de dólares en caja. Todo eso a un PER normalizado de 5 y creciendo en ingresos al 45% anual. Como dice arriba/abajo, esto parece la nueva Finvolution...

Esta barata porque al tener una participación taaaan enorme de LI su cotización se mueve junto a la de LI. El mercado parece que no se da cuenta de que debajo de la participación de LI hay una empresa creciendo a buenos ritmos y a unos múltiplos más que decentes.

La otra es *Emperor Entertainment Hotel*. Esta hacía más tiempo que la tenía en el radar, pero ayer @GOLDGOD se puso a rascar y la rescató del cajón de los recuerdos. Se trata de una empresa china que controla y gestiona un hotel-casino de lujo y un hotel normal en Macao. Casi todos sus ingresos vienen del hotel-casino de lujo.




Emperor Entertainment Hotel se trata de una filial de Emperor International Holdings, una empresa del sector inmobiliario-hotelero chino que lleva cotizando desde 1972. Emperor Entertainment Hotel es un spin-off que hizo la matriz en los años 80 para intentar desbloquear valor. No se si en su momento lo consiguieron, pero a día de hoy está casi igual de barata que la matriz sin tener muchos de sus problemas. La matriz sigue controlando un 74% de la empresa, pero el 26% restante cotiza de forma independiente.

La filial no tiene deuda y tiene unos 250 millones de euros en el banco. La filial capitaliza 150 millones de euros, así que si pudieramos comprarla en su totalidad nos estarían "pagando" por comprarla. Y ojo, eso no es todo. Si tenemos en cuenta que el precio del m2 de suelo en Macao son unos 10000€ y que el hotel-casino tiene 78 lingotes de oro en su vestíbulo (lo usan de decoración)... También se tiene que meter en el cálculo el precio del suelo del hotel "cutre". Todo va sumando y aún no hemos entrado en el valor del hotel-casino y del hotel cutre en sí. La idea es que la empresa tiene en activos como 10 veces lo que cotiza. Es absurdo.

Todo eso si pudieramos comprarla, claro. La matriz tiene el control absoluto y no va a soltar el control tan fácilmente. De ahí esta infravaloración absurda. El mercado la valora como si fuera una parte integral de la matriz en vez de una empresa independiente. Aún así como accionistas minoritarios vamos a ir cobrando dividendos aunque la cotización no se recupere.

La matriz no es como la filial, está muy mal tanto a nivel de negocio como a nivel de deuda. Lleva en pérdidas desde antes del Covid y ahora aún más. Tiene miles de millones de euros en deuda y subiendo. Nosotros no estamos invirtiendo en la matriz, así que esto nos interesa relativamente poco... Pero si tenemos en cuenta que la matriz está en problemas muy serios y que la filial tiene muchísimo valor sin desbloquear no sería descabellado pensar que van a tomar medidas en la filial para intentar sanear la matriz. Podrían repartir el dinero que tienen en caja, podrían vender el hotel "cutre", incluso podrían liquidarlo todo y venderlo en plena burbuja inmobiliaria. Hay muchas opciones e incentivos para que desbloqueen el valor de la filial y que nos beneficie como minoritarios.

Si no pasa nada de eso seguimos teniendo una empresa muy buena con muchísimo dinero y con un negocio ultradefensivo (la parte del lujo y del casino le dan unos márgenes elevadísimos) en ligera decadencia pero repartiendo buenos dividendos.

Emperor es DEEP VALUE en mayúsculas. Cango es más una mezcla entre valor y crecimiento. Las dos creo que están muy bien...

EDITO: Me había olvidado decir los precios de entrada. Cango a 5,34$, Emperor Entertainment Hotel a 1,16HKD. He puesto unos 3000 euros en cada una.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (12 May 2021)

Creo que de ser así estarían todas las chinas del Nasdaq a precio de ultraquiebra y tampoco es el caso.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (12 May 2021)

Ese pretexto va haber que ir dejandolo.








Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




serenitymarkets.com





Ya podeis tiraros con el culo a dos manos a comprar acciones chinas , ah espera , si ya lo haciamos.


----------



## Mr Soul (12 May 2021)

Yo también he entrado en Cango hoy al inicio de la jornada.
Gracias por la explicación sobre su PER, Gordinflas. Aun con todo sigue teniendo un PER más que decente.
Llevo meses siguiendo la acción y al descalabro que ha sufrido no le encuentro más explicación que la participación en Li y el hecho de ser una fintech china, muchas de ellas han sufrido un importante varapalo en estos meses.
En todo caso, las cuentas de Cango son buenas, la situación del mercado del coche eléctrico en China es excelente ahora mismo, tiene acuerdos con productores de vehículos (Nissan, por ejemplo), ha aprobado un programa de recompra de acciones.... Todo esto debería acabar volcandose en el precio de la acción.
Esperemos que así sea.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 May 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Yo también he entrado en Cango hoy al inicio de la jornada.
> Gracias por la explicación sobre su PER, Gordinflas. Aun con todo sigue teniendo un PER más que decente.
> Llevo meses siguiendo la acción y al descalabro que ha sufrido no le encuentro más explicación que la participación en Li y el hecho de ser una fintech china, muchas de ellas han sufrido un importante varapalo en estos meses.
> En todo caso, las cuentas de Cango son buenas, la situación del mercado del coche eléctrico en China es excelente ahora mismo, tiene acuerdos con productores de vehículos (Nissan, por ejemplo), ha aprobado un programa de recompra de acciones.... Todo esto debería acabar volcandose en el precio de la acción.
> Esperemos que así sea.




Ojo, no es un tema de coche eléctrico aquí. Ellos tienen su plataforma y financian la venta de coches en las sucursales, sean estos eléctricos o no.

Lamjugada va a mejorar cuando presenten resultados de Q1, den perdidas (calculé a ojo la diferencia en valoración de Li en este trimestre...y los manda a perdidas) y entonces la gente sólo vea el titular de que Cango PIERDE X dólares por acción en Q1 y la gente huya despavorida y venda a precio de mierda. Quizás algún hater que no sabe mirar cuentas venga aquí a reírse. Cómo que per 5 si pierden dinero?!?!!? Mientras tanto el tito arriba estará tranquilo acumulando más y más acciones. 
Yo aún no he entrado. Dada la debilidad de la empresa (da pavor la gráfica) y que en Q1 tendremos lo que os digo, no le veo prisa a entrar por encima de 5 dólares.


----------



## Mr Soul (12 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ojo, no es un tema de coche eléctrico aquí. Ellos tienen su plataforma y financian la venta de coches en las sucursales, sean estos eléctricos o no.
> 
> Lamjugada va a mejorar cuando presenten resultados de Q1, den perdidas (calculé a ojo la diferencia en valoración de Li en este trimestre...y los manda a perdidas) y entonces la gente sólo vea el titular de que Cango PIERDE X dólares por acción en Q1 y la gente huya despavorida y venda a precio de mierda. Quizás algún hater que no sabe mirar cuentas venga aquí a reírse. Cómo que per 5 si pierden dinero?!?!!? Mientras tanto el tito arriba estará tranquilo acumulando más y más acciones.
> Yo aún no he entrado. Dada la debilidad de la empresa (da pavor la gráfica) y que en Q1 tendremos lo que os digo, no le veo prisa a entrar por encima de 5 dólares.



Si, to he entrado hoy más ya por cansancio de llevar siguiendo la acción durante meses que por convicción respecto al precio al que he entrado (5,20).
A mi no me extrañaría en absoluto verla rondando los 4 $.
Creo que presentan resultados el día 28 si no recuerdo mal ahora.


----------



## juanmas (12 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Actualización (otra vez). Entro en dos empresas más. Una es *Cango*. Me la ha recomendado @arriba/abajo , aunque veo que en el hilo de los chicharros también hablan de ella (@Mr Soul creo que es fan). Es una fintech especializada en dar créditos para comprar coches.
> 
> Ojo que no está tan barata como parece. Ese PER taaaan bajo es fake. Es porque la empresa tiene una participación gorda en LI Autos, una empresa china de vehículo eléctrico. Al dispararse la cotización de LI se reflejó en las cuentas como una apreciación. Por eso se puede ver que el beneficio operativo entre 2019 y 2020 sigue más o menos estancado mientras que el beneficio neto casi se ha multiplicado por 7. Lo dicho, es una apreciación, no es una subida "real" del negocio.
> 
> ...



Otra sacada de .... conejo de la chistera del maestro.

Grande gordinflas, ganas me entran de entrarle a todo lo que tocas, pero no se puede estar a todo. Quedan fichadas, a la espera de la evolución de los barquitos. 

Por cierto hoy la de los salones de belleza se ha marcado una buena escalada, enhorabuena a los que siguen dentro!

Gracias por compartir tu tiempo y conocimiento.


----------



## gordinflas (12 May 2021)

juanmas dijo:


> Otra sacada de .... conejo de la chistera del maestro.
> 
> Grande gordinflas, ganas me entran de entrarle a todo lo que tocas, pero no se puede estar a todo. Quedan fichadas, a la espera de la evolución de los barquitos.
> 
> ...



Solo faltaría, gracias a ti. Si no fuera por el apoyo que tiene todo el tinglado que hemos montado por aquí dudo que nadie de nosotros estaría haciendo esto...

PD: Ojo que ninguna de las dos es mía, los que me han convencido son arriba/abajo y goldgod... Ya les he robado la primicia a los dos como para además robarles la fama


----------



## Manolito-14 (12 May 2021)

Es la empresa china de la que hablaba el capi en el último vídeo de coches eléctricos por la que os lo ibais a cargar(algo de relación tiene)? O esa aún está por ser anunciada?

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## juanmas (12 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Solo faltaría, gracias a ti. Si no fuera por el apoyo que tiene todo el tinglado que hemos montado por aquí dudo que nadie de nosotros estaría haciendo esto...
> 
> PD: Ojo que ninguna de las dos es mía, los que me han convencido son arriba/abajo y goldgod... Ya les he robado la primicia a los dos como para además robarles la fama



Joder, la Santísima Trinidad! pues nada, loas y alabanzas para los tres mosqueteros del $$.


----------



## gordinflas (12 May 2021)

Supongo que @arriba/abajo ha quitado el Q1 y el Q2 de la valoración (los dos primeros trimestres tuvieron resultados operativos pésimos por el confinamiento chino, pero fueron pérdidas extraordinarias), ha pillado el Q3 y el Q4 y los ha multiplicado por 2. Imagino que eso debe dar algo más parecido a ese PER 5.


----------



## Membroza (13 May 2021)

Ayer vendí puts de UWMC como un hdp. Puse mi tesis unos posts más atrás y ahora estoy muy convencido de que es momento para comprar gordo. 

El dividendo se paga a las acciones de la clase A. El resto son todas propiedad del CEO y no lo cobran.

Para pagar el dividendo, sólo necesitan de FCF $0,4 por acción, así que por 103M de acciones, necesitan $41,2M... y han ganado sólo en un trimestre $860M.

Hay 103M de acciones de clase A, que son las que van a recomprar. El market cap de esas acciones al precio hoy sería de $750M.

Eso significaría que con las recompras retiraría de la circulación si sigue a este precio casi el 40% de las acciones en sólo 2 años, una barbaridad.


----------



## gordinflas (13 May 2021)

Los edificios que ha adquirido la filial de la matriz son el Emperor Hotel de Hong Kong y dos bloques de apartamentos para "high standing residents" (gente rica, vamos):



El Emperor Hotel





Los bloques de apartamentos

Los edificios estaban valorados en 2700 millones de HK en marzo de 2019 y la matriz los ha vendido a la filial por 2000 millones de HK aproximadamente. 

No esperaba este tipo de movimiento, pero tiene sentido. La matriz consigue liquidez para pagar deuda, la filial adquiere propiedades de alto valor por una fracción de lo que cuestan para hacer que la empresa sea más atractiva y desbloquear valor. Lo siguiente supongo que será una ultra-ampliación de capital destructiva en la matriz para liquidar deudas.

Para los que estamos en la filial esto son muy buenas noticias. Para los que están en la matriz no tanto


----------



## Cuqui (13 May 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Yo también he entrado en Cango hoy al inicio de la jornada.
> Gracias por la explicación sobre su PER, Gordinflas. Aun con todo sigue teniendo un PER más que decente.
> Llevo meses siguiendo la acción y al descalabro que ha sufrido no le encuentro más explicación que la participación en Li y el hecho de ser una fintech china, muchas de ellas han sufrido un importante varapalo en estos meses.
> En todo caso, las cuentas de Cango son buenas, la situación del mercado del coche eléctrico en China es excelente ahora mismo, tiene acuerdos con productores de vehículos (Nissan, por ejemplo), ha aprobado un programa de recompra de acciones.... Todo esto debería acabar volcandose en el precio de la acción.
> Esperemos que así sea.



Yo me raje con cango cuando te pregunte pero sigo atento a ella. Temo que debimos entrar en ese mismo jodido momento.


----------



## Mr Soul (13 May 2021)

Cuqui dijo:


> Yo me raje con cango cuando te pregunte pero sigo atento a ella. Temo que debimos entrar en ese mismo jodido momento.



Medio dólar arriba o abajo a la hora de entrar, yo ni lo valoro. Cango tiene recorrido suficiente hacia arriba suficiente como para ser demasiado meticuloso a la hora de entrar. 
Yo he entrado a 5,20. ¿Que en algún momento durante estos días, presentación de resultados y tal, baja a 4,5?, pues a comprar más y promediar hacia abajo. 
Esas cuentas me he hecho yo, vamos.


----------



## Manolito-14 (13 May 2021)

@gordinflas te parece una empresa de las tuyas kenya electricity generating Company?? 
País raro, empresa aburrida, tiene un monopolio, ya que produce el 60% de la electricidad del país.
No tiene deuda.
Crece. 
Dividendo creo que era del 7. 
PER menor de 2...
Así de primeras no pinta mal



Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Manolito-14 (14 May 2021)

Ticker KEGN
la encontré en el screener del financial.
Mi broker alemán la tiene. En degiro (en el alemán como mínimo) no esta

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (15 May 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Ticker KEGN
> la encontré en el screener del financial.
> Mi broker alemán la tiene. En degiro (en el alemán como mínimo) no esta
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



Ha multiplicado sus acciones por 3 en los últimos 10 años. En 2010 tenía unos 2000 millones de acciones, hoy tiene unos 6500 millones. Esa tontería hace que una empresa que ha multiplicado sus beneficios por varias veces tenga menos beneficios por acción en 2019 (1,20 shillings) que en 2010 (1,49 shillings).

Por cosas como estas hay que descartar a las empresas que amplían capital de forma sistemática al instante. Este es uno de los muchísimos casos en que la empresa está barata por un motivo.


----------



## Manolito-14 (15 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ha multiplicado sus acciones por 3 en los últimos 10 años. En 2010 tenía unos 2000 millones de acciones, hoy tiene unos 6500 millones. Esa tontería hace que una empresa que ha multiplicado sus beneficios por varias veces tenga menos beneficios por acción en 2019 (1,20 shillings) que en 2010 (1,49 shillings).
> 
> Por cosas como estas hay que descartar a las empresas que amplían capital de forma sistemática al instante. Este es uno de los muchísimos casos en que la empresa está barata por un motivo.



Mersi por el aviso. Seguiré currando a ver si algún día os puedo recompensar el trabajo que hacéis aportando a vuestra cartera una buena empresa. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 May 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Ayer vendí puts de UWMC como un hdp. Puse mi tesis unos posts más atrás y ahora estoy muy convencido de que es momento para comprar gordo.
> 
> El dividendo se paga a las acciones de la clase A. El resto son todas propiedad del CEO y no lo cobran.
> 
> ...




Hay cosas que aún no entiendo aqui. Veo que tienen dos tipos de acciones como tú dices, pero me mosquea que no parece que la equivalencia entre ambas sea la misma, independiente de los dividendos. Por ejemplo en la imagen que adjunto:




Claramente no concuerda el número de acciones (basic son las de clase A y diluted sumando las que dices del founder) con los beneficios por acción. Tienes algo de info de esto? Suena a que hay algo raro ahí detrás.

Luego por otro lado ojo, porque quitarse parte de las de clase A está bien, pero ahora no podemos tomar el valor de la empresa solo en función a esas, hay que contar todas. Parece un lío esto sinceramente. Era esto una spac? Por el precio anterior de 10 dolares lo parece, pero nunca había visto el tener dos tipos de acciones en spacs.

Y por último respecto a Q2, los resultados van a ser bastante peores que en Q1, por la propia guidance que ellos dan. Aunque mejoran un poco el volumen de créditos, el margen que da va a ser de menos de la mitad que en Q1, por tanto el beneficio va a hundirse, así que ten eso en cuenta también.


----------



## runik (17 May 2021)

Me acabo de ver el vídeo de ayer, y acabo de quedar acojonado, a mí personalmente es el que más me ha gustado de todos, y con el que más he aprendido pero de calle.

Me ha encantado el desmembre de empresas, no es por faltar al resto, pero me mola mucho como Gordi las destroza, así es obvio que es difícil encontrar algo, pero también lo que se pilla es muy díficil que sea humo. De Shinoken sabéis si hubo ampliación de capital?. El ejemplo de cotización que hizo Gold con Colonial muy bueno. 

Y una pregunta, podéis emitir en 1080p? para el tema de los números se ven pero muy justitos de calidad. 

Gracias por vuestro curro, no tenéis ni una milésima parte de los seguidores que merecéis.


----------



## Foreto (17 May 2021)

runik dijo:


> Gracias por vuestro curro, no tenéis ni una milésima parte de los seguidores que merecéis.



Todo llegará


----------



## gordinflas (17 May 2021)

runik dijo:


> Me acabo de ver el vídeo de ayer, y acabo de quedar acojonado, a mí personalmente es el que más me ha gustado de todos, y con el que más he aprendido pero de calle.
> 
> Me ha encantado el desmembre de empresas, no es por faltar al resto, pero me mola mucho como Gordi las destroza, así es obvio que es difícil encontrar algo, pero también lo que se pilla es muy díficil que sea humo. De Shinoken sabéis si hubo ampliación de capital?. El ejemplo de cotización que hizo Gold con Colonial muy bueno.
> 
> ...



Sí que hubo ampliación de capital. Bastante bestia además. Tuvieron los mismos problemas que las inmobiliarias de aquí: poca liquidez, demasiada deuda y sin demanda por sus principales activos (los edificios), que a la vez iban cayendo de precio sin parar. Para ponerlo en contexto, en 2009 tenían 7 millones de acciones y hoy tienen 35 millones.

Parece que han aprendido la lección, el movimiento del 2019 de vender edificios en el pico del mercado (¿supongo que fue el mercado pre-JJOO?) fue MUY bueno. La buena gestión se nota mucho, de ahí que hayan superado los niveles de cotización pese a la mega-ampliación de capital. O eso o la nueva directiva es más conservadora, a saber. No me la he mirado desde el día del programa.

Pero bueno, es buena empresa a muy buen precio. Bien visto @aquilaris . En Japón y en Corea hay mucha empresa de este estilo. Deben ser los únicos países desarrollados del mundo con empresas baratas (España también, pero entiendo que haya gente que no se quiera meter). Si alguien quiere comprar barato sin irse a pozos de mierda infectos tipo Rusia o China ya sabe...

El próximo día supongo que repetiremos este experimento, que parece que ha gustado mucho. A ver si la siguiente empresa es una de las malas y podemos rajar un poco más


----------



## raslghul (18 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sí que hubo ampliación de capital. Bastante bestia además. Tuvieron los mismos problemas que las inmobiliarias de aquí: poca liquidez, demasiada deuda y sin demanda por sus principales activos (los edificios), que a la vez iban cayendo de precio sin parar. Para ponerlo en contexto, en 2009 tenían 7 millones de acciones y hoy tienen 35 millones.
> 
> Parece que han aprendido la lección, el movimiento del 2019 de vender edificios en el pico del mercado (¿supongo que fue el mercado pre-JJOO?) fue MUY bueno. La buena gestión se nota mucho, de ahí que hayan superado los niveles de cotización pese a la mega-ampliación de capital. O eso o la nueva directiva es más conservadora, a saber. No me la he mirado desde el día del programa.
> 
> ...



Teniendo en cuenta que el 90% del tiempo (o más) lo pasamos descartando ha sido una idea genial.
Enhorabuena y gracias


----------



## javapow (18 May 2021)

Viendo la empresa que os propusieron para analizar y su buena jugada de vender los inmuebles me acordé de una "parecida" en España, Grupo Ortiz.
Solo que estos en vez de vender pisos han dejado que entren particulares









El Grupo Ortiz 'suelta' su socimi: pasa del 88 al 49% en medio de la pandemia


El grupo, que todavía es dueño de la mayor parte del vehículo inmobiliario, protagonizó titulares en 2017 por su presunta implicación en el caso de la 'caja B' del Partido Popular.




www.lainformacion.com






He visto los resultados de la empresa en 2020 y lógicamente han empeorado pero como también tienen parte del sector energético se mantienen.
Profesionalmente me dedico a "diseñar casas" y me ha tocado trabajar con ellos, son bastante buenos (teniendo en cuenta a lo que me he enfrentado).
A la hora de gestionar la empresa ni idea la verdad

¿Qué os parece esta empresa?


----------



## gordinflas (18 May 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Viendo la empresa que os propusieron para analizar y su buena jugada de vender los inmuebles me acordé de una "parecida" en España, Grupo Ortiz.
> Solo que estos en vez de vender pisos han dejado que entren particulares
> 
> 
> ...



Pues me va perfecto que la pongas porque es justo el ejemplo contrario de esa empresa japonesa.

Esa empresa era buena porque no ampliaba capital, no tenía deuda, saneó su posición vendiendo sus propiedades en el pico del ciclo, tenía dividendos sostenibles, crecía...

Eso de que dejen entrar a particulares es algo malísimo. Significa que amplían capital por un tubo. Si te fijas la empresa que traes ha ampliado capital cada año desde que ha empezado a cotizar. Amplía más capital del que reparte en forma de dividendo... De hecho sospecho que el dividendo que reparten lo pagan con las ampliaciones de capital, porque reparten muchísimo más dividendo de lo que ganan. Si eres un accionista antiguo te están descapitalizando. Eso se nota en los beneficios por acción, que en 2016 eran de 4,11 euros y en 2019 eran de 1,67 euros.

Luego la deuda sube sin parar. 1,4 millones de euros de deuda en 2015, en 2020 unos 70 millones.

Y sobre si es buena empresa o no... Puede ser muy buena empresa, no digo que no; que si trata a los accionistas como si fueran mierda al final se acaba notando en la cotización. Siempre es 1000 veces mejor comprar empresas mediocres que te traten bien que empresas buenas que te traten mal. 

En España somos expertos en el maltrato al accionista... Satander y Timofónica han hecho mucho daño.


----------



## BABY (18 May 2021)

Imperial Brands mejora su beneficio por acción, reduce deuda y aumenta el dividendo.









Subidas en Imperial Brands tras confirmar previsiones y elevar su dividendo


La tabacalera Imperial Brands (+1,51%) ha anunciado un crecimiento subyacente de su BPA del 6,9%, una caída de la deuda neta de unos 3.000 millones de libras esterlinas y la subida de su dividendo trimestral, hasta los 42,12 peniques.




www.bolsamania.com


----------



## Tiemblos (19 May 2021)

MHP, la de los pollos brothers, ha repartido hoy 0.2803 USD de dividendo por acción.


----------



## gordinflas (19 May 2021)

Solo entro para decir que ninguna empresa de la cartera tiene su negocio relacionado con criptomonedas, así que el bajón de hoy no nos debería importar. Un día completamente normal en el mundillo de las empresas ex-soviéticas, el carbón y la usura...


----------



## Ai1b2 (20 May 2021)

Siento desviarme del tema, perdona gordi.

Para conocer un poco más de Ucrania donde esta MPH(nuestra fábrica de pollos) adjunto un vídeo reciente de visualpolitik. Explica como se alzaron las oligarquías ( como mhp) y los desafios actuales (como la guerra con Rusia, corrupción... ) 



Saludos cordiales


----------



## gordinflas (20 May 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Siento desviarme del tema, perdona gordi.
> 
> Para conocer un poco más de Ucrania donde esta MPH(nuestra fábrica de pollos) adjunto un vídeo reciente de visualpolitik. Explica como se alzaron las oligarquías ( como mhp) y los desafios actuales (como la guerra con Rusia, corrupción... )
> 
> ...



Para ampliar un poco el vídeo, el jefazo de MHP es un oligarca pro-ucraniano. No salió de la primera horneada de oligarcas, se hizo a sí mismo más adelante con un método parecido al que explican en el vídeo, solo que en vez de comprar cupones de empresas públicas creó una empresa privada y se dedicó a comprar tierra a agricultores pobres a precios de saldo. El terreno ucraniano es muy fértil pero el sector agrario estaba muy atrasado a nivel tecnológico y sus rendimientos eran muy bajos. Súmale la población envejecida, que la población en edad de trabajar se iba al extranjero, que la gente mayor quería una jubilación y estaba dispuesta a sacase de encima sus tierras a casi cualquier precio... Era muy fácil conseguir tierras a precio de saldo y mejorar su rendimiento invirtiendo relativamente pocos recursos.

También aprovechó que el mercado de carne interno se había desplomado después de la caída del comunismo y que los pollos eran uno de los animales más rendibles a nivel de recursos / carne. Casi nadie quería los pollos en el país, solo se querían las gallinas para los huevos... Así que obtener polluelos machos era (y sigue siendo) muy barato.

Luego, a la hora de exportar, ha aprovechado que en Oriente Medio y el norte de África no se puede comer carne de cerdo y que la carne de ternera / cordero es demasiado cara para meter sus pollos por ahí.

El señor de MHP no es un oligarca "convencional", es más bien un oportunista que ha jugado muy bien sus cartas. Prueba de ello es que su empresa genera beneficios y se ha expandido fuera de Ucrania a países más decentes (p.e. Eslovenia)... Pero eso no quita que entre en las mismas dinámicas de corrupción que el resto de los oligarcas.


----------



## Ai1b2 (21 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Para ampliar un poco el vídeo, el jefazo de MHP es un oligarca pro-ucraniano. No salió de la primera horneada de oligarcas, se hizo a sí mismo más adelante con un método parecido al que explican en el vídeo, solo que en vez de comprar cupones de empresas públicas creó una empresa privada y se dedicó a comprar tierra a agricultores pobres a precios de saldo. El terreno ucraniano es muy fértil pero el sector agrario estaba muy atrasado a nivel tecnológico y sus rendimientos eran muy bajos. Súmale la población envejecida, que la población en edad de trabajar se iba al extranjero, que la gente mayor quería una jubilación y estaba dispuesta a sacase de encima sus tierras a casi cualquier precio... Era muy fácil conseguir tierras a precio de saldo y mejorar su rendimiento invirtiendo relativamente pocos recursos.
> 
> También aprovechó que el mercado de carne interno se había desplomado después de la caída del comunismo y que los pollos eran uno de los animales más rendibles a nivel de recursos / carne. Casi nadie quería los pollos en el país, solo se querían las gallinas para los huevos... Así que obtener polluelos machos era (y sigue siendo) muy barato.
> 
> ...



 
Como te lo curras gordi.
Gracias nuevamente por darnos tanta luz a los mortales


----------



## woctas (21 May 2021)

Mhp esta en mínimos históricos.
Podrá volver a retomar el precio 15-20?


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Mhp esta en mínimos históricos.
> Podrá volver a retomar el precio 15-20?



La pregunta es cuando? Que horizonte temporal? 1 año o 30?


----------



## aserejee (21 May 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Como te lo curras gordi.
> Gracias nuevamente por darnos tanta luz a los mortales



Perdón, no digo que el señor tenga tierras pero yo he creído entender que Mhp tiene las tierras en leasing y la compra de tierras por parte de empresas no ucranianas (mhp no lo es) en ucrania esta prohibido ( hay una respuesta en ese sentido en la presentación de resultados de esta semana, si queréis lo busco y copio pego desde el ordenador mañana, en IB esta la transcripción).


----------



## Membroza (21 May 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Ayer vendí puts de UWMC como un hdp. Puse mi tesis unos posts más atrás y ahora estoy muy convencido de que es momento para comprar gordo.
> 
> El dividendo se paga a las acciones de la clase A. El resto son todas propiedad del CEO y no lo cobran.
> 
> ...



+30% en 9 días. Biba la PZOE


----------



## woctas (21 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> La pregunta es cuando? Que horizonte temporal? 1 año o 30?



Vamos que es momento de meter todo lo gordo


----------



## gordinflas (21 May 2021)

aserejee dijo:


> Perdón, no digo que el señor tenga tierras pero yo he creído entender que Mhp tiene las tierras en leasing y la compra de tierras por parte de empresas no ucranianas (mhp no lo es) en ucrania esta prohibido ( hay una respuesta en ese sentido en la presentación de resultados de esta semana, si queréis lo busco y copio pego desde el ordenador mañana, en IB esta la transcripción).



Tienen tierras, sí. No sé como lo han hecho para saltarse la ley (algún loophole tiene que haber seguro), pero en la nota 14 del informe anual sale que tienen unos 40 millones de dolares en tierras. ¿A lo mejor no han estado siempre domiciliados en Chipre?

Si puedes colgar esa transcripción estaría muy bien, que los que estamos en Degiro creo que no tenemos esa suerte...



woctas dijo:


> Mhp esta en mínimos históricos.
> Podrá volver a retomar el precio 15-20?



Ojalà lo supiera  No tengo bola de cristal.

Si te sirve creo que el riesgo / recompensa está muy a nuestro favor y he ampliado posición hace muy poco. Es una empresa de un sector defensivo con una directiva más que decente, que genera dinero y que cotiza a precios de ultraquiebra.


----------



## aserejee (21 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Tienen tierras, sí. No sé como lo han hecho para saltarse la ley (algún loophole tiene que haber seguro), pero en la nota 14 del informe anual sale que tienen unos 40 millones de dolares en tierras. ¿A lo mejor no han estado siempre domiciliados en Chipre?
> 
> Si puedes colgar esa transcripción estaría muy bien, que los que estamos en Degiro creo que no tenemos esa suerte...
> 
> ...



Lo mismo es la tierra ligada a las fábricas, o de las empresas de Eslovenia o como dices de una filial, antes el presi era coleguilla de porochensko, el antiguo presidente de ucrania... 

Lo que pone en la transcripción es bastante claro :

Yes. Regarding reform law, yes, land reform, yes, we don't expect any big difference in our company. Because unfortunately, unfortunately, it is a very controversial issue for our company. Cannot buy land, since the total -- July this year. Yes, we cannot -- the company in general cannot buy. And this is why we will continue to lease land. 

Yes. If I can add then, from the July 1 of this year, only private individuals will be able to buy land, and they are restricted to 200 hectares of land and only since the 1 January 2024, Ukrainian domiciled companies will be able to buy land with limit to 10,000 hectares of land. As you know, MHP is a Cyprus domiciled company. And therefore, we are not allowed to buy land in Ukraine. So as Viktoria said, we will continue with the long-term lease.
-----


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2021)

woctas dijo:


> Vamos que es momento de meter todo lo gordo



Ein? Mas bien al contrario (en mi opinión)


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> +30% en 9 días. Biba la PZOE



No me contestaste a las dos o tres cosas que te pregunte unos posts atrás de esta empresa


----------



## Membroza (21 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hay cosas que aún no entiendo aqui. Veo que tienen dos tipos de acciones como tú dices, pero me mosquea que no parece que la equivalencia entre ambas sea la misma, independiente de los dividendos. Por ejemplo en la imagen que adjunto:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 659748
> 
> ...



Siento no haberte contestado antes, no me apareció la notificación por correo y no volví a entrar desde entonces.

Pues sí, no me había fijado en los pesos y es muy raro. Yo solamente revisé el 10-K y saqué los números de cada tipo de acción. Por lo que aquí se ve, las tipo C que son las que tiene el CEO es como si tuvieran menor peso, pero claro, eso luego se tendría que ver en el market cap, que tendría que ser mayor. Hmmm... Tendré que buscar info.

Sí, esto fue una SPAC. Y vale, estoy de acuerdo en que las recompras son un número pequeño si tomamos en cuenta el número total de acciones contando las de el CEO, pero lo que es importante para mí es que las que se encuentran en circulación y las que "deciden" la cotización son las de tipo A. Si hay una recompra masiva de las únicas que se intercambian y la empresa estaba infravalorada, eso va a impulsar el precio hacia arriba.

Sí. Si sube la inflación y los tipos de interés, las proyecciones de beneficios serán menores, pero es que yo ya partía de un peor caso, y en ese peor caso, ya me parecía que la empresa a un PER 14/15 con el precio de $8,5 en una peor parte del ciclo, estaba correctamente valorada. A estos precios ya tendría más precaución y esperaría una rebaja mientras tanto tirando de puts.

Y lo dicho, perdona por no haber visto tu pregunta.


----------



## Membroza (21 May 2021)

Habrá que echarle un ojo. Rodri es bastante bueno en esto.


----------



## arriba/abajo (21 May 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Habrá que echarle un ojo. Rodri es bastante bueno en esto.



Hey @Membroza un favor gordo, como supongo que les sigues en Twitter, cuando saquen el report siguiente de Knight Therapeutics (pone in progress) puedes traerlo aquí o pegarme un toque por privado? Es una compañía muy interesante que tengo en seguimiento, y precisamente necesito una opinión externa que se la haya mirado a fondo para decidir si merece la pena entrar en ese supersoporte que tiene en 5 o hay mejores opciones por ahí.

Gracias!


----------



## herodes2 (21 May 2021)

Si, a Rodrigo Villanueva le sigo mucho, analiza muy bien, de hecho tuve Macerich por el que nos dío muchas alegrías hace unos meses; sigue el credo de Momentun Financial en cuanto a comprar cosas muy devaluadas que el mercado no reconoce sú valor intrínseco, por eso la mayoría de empresas de este tipo casi siempre están en Hong Kong o son muy Pymes con muy poco volumen que los fondos no entran en ellas.

Este es sú portfolio por si a alguien le interesa


----------



## Membroza (21 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Hey @Membroza un favor gordo, como supongo que les sigues en Twitter, cuando saquen el report siguiente de Knight Therapeutics (pone in progress) puedes traerlo aquí o pegarme un toque por privado? Es una compañía muy interesante que tengo en seguimiento, y precisamente necesito una opinión externa que se la haya mirado a fondo para decidir si merece la pena entrar en ese supersoporte que tiene en 5 o hay mejores opciones por ahí.
> 
> Gracias!



Claro, sin problema. Estaré atento.


----------



## woctas (21 May 2021)

Pues ya soy accionista de los pollos ucranianos.
Si salen bien estos pollos, a gordinflas en particular y a Goldgod, Capi y Lucky os invitaré a un buen pollo picantón.
Ahora en sirio, sigo fielmente vuestro podcast. Seguid así y os terminarán contratando en el equipo de Paramés para mejorar el desaguisado que tienen montado


----------



## Wunderbarez (22 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Ein? Mas bien al contrario (en mi opinión)



¿Podrías explicar esto? ¿Porqué piensas que ahora no es momento para entrar en MHP?


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar esto? ¿Porqué piensas que ahora no es momento para entrar en MHP?



Yo lo pienso ahora y en general siempre. MHP tiene una montaña de deuda, hasta el punto de que paga más en intereses de deuda que dinero gana la empresa. Si esto no os parece preocupante o a tener en cuenta...

Ha cambiado eso de forma clara? Tiene la empresa un plan para desapalancarse? En base a lo que ellos dijeron en la conference call anterior NO. Y capacidad para endeudarse más no tienen.

Que puede subir la empresa? Si, sin duda. Esta la empresa tan bArata como parece? No, no lo está. 

Hay mejores alternativas que esta empresa? Si, en mi opinión hay bastantes.


----------



## gordinflas (22 May 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> ¿Podrías explicar esto? ¿Porqué piensas que ahora no es momento para entrar en MHP?



Y en cambio a mi sí que me parece el momento para entrar. Es una empresa defensiva que ha crecido una barbaridad en los últimos 15-20 años hasta volverse LA empresa de alimentación ucraniana. Se está expandiendo fuera de Ucrania y está entrando en países de la zona euro, los intereses por la deuda van bajando a medida que pasa el tiempo, el apalancamiento es alto pero relativamente normal para ser una empresa defensiva...

El grupillo de los que estamos en Momentum tenemos gustos distintos y opiniones distintas en casi todo. Ni siquiera compartimos filosofía de inversión  Muchas de las cosas en las que arriba/abajo invierte yo no las tocaría ni con un palo y viceversa...


----------



## arriba/abajo (22 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Y en cambio a mi sí que me parece el momento para entrar. Es una empresa defensiva que ha crecido una barbaridad en los últimos 15-20 años hasta volverse LA empresa de alimentación ucraniana. Se está expandiendo fuera de Ucrania y está entrando en países de la zona euro, los intereses por la deuda van bajando a medida que pasa el tiempo, el apalancamiento es alto pero relativamente normal para ser una empresa defensiva...
> 
> El grupillo de los que estamos en Momentum tenemos gustos distintos y opiniones distintas en casi todo. Ni siquiera compartimos filosofía de inversión  Muchas de las cosas en las que arriba/abajo invierte yo no las tocaría ni con un palo y viceversa...



No estoy de acuerdo en que sea un tema de estilos de inversión. Yo he invertido ya en bastantes empresas tanto o más value que MHP.

La empresa ha crecido en los últimos 15/20 años, si....a base de aumentar su deuda una barbaridad. Eso es un poco trampa en el fondo.

Los intereses de la deuda no bajan, en todo caso fluctúan con el cambio de moneda, pero esos intereses se basan fundamentalmente en bonos a tipo fijo. Por ahí, y más en la situación actual del mercado y de la empresa y del país, lo normal es que si renuevan el bono, no solo no les baje el intereses, sino que les suba.

El apalancamiento no es tan alto para una empresa defensiva...es posible. Pero no es lo mismo una red eléctrica que una empresa de pollos a la hora de ser defensivas. Y de la misma forma podríamos decir que el apalancamiento es muy alto para ser una empresa en un pozo exsovietico enmierdado en una guerra civil de baja intensidad en los últimos 5 años o más. Una empresa que depende en gran medida de cosas externas (que si Putin no se que, que si el north Stream se pone a funcionar, que si el presidente ucro quiere candela en el este del país etc).

En una situación así la diferencia entre una empresa con pasta en bolso y una en el rango alto de todo lo que se puede endeudar, es a mi parecer muy grande.

La prueba de que de deuda van hasta el culo y no es algo temporal es que el dividendo se ha reducido sustancialmente en los últimos años, por el simple hecho de que la pasta que iba a pagar esa diferencia en el dividendo otros años, ahora se la quedan los bonistas. No es que hayan tenido años malos y por eso pagan menos dividendo, es que tal y como está el balance de la empresa, con años normales, el Divi da para lo que da


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (22 May 2021)

Me nutre, duelo de titanes , sacadle todas las miserias , que sepas Gordinflas que te la tenía jurada por lo de follakistos


----------



## gordinflas (22 May 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Me nutre, duelo de titanes , sacadle todas las miserias , que sepas Gordinflas que te la tenía jurada por lo de follakistos



Nah, lo hemos discutido por privado 10000 veces. Sería el día de la marmota. Con Kistos ha pasado lo mismo 

Por cierto, hablando de empresas que solo me gustan a mi... Ayer me pase la noche buscando empresas para quemar un poco de liquidez, que no me acabo de quedar tranquilo. He puesto las órdenes y a medida que me vayan entrando voy a ir soltándolas, que son varias y no quiero saturar el hilo después de 4-5 meses con (relativa) poca actividad.


----------



## arriba/abajo (23 May 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Me nutre, duelo de titanes , sacadle todas las miserias , que sepas Gordinflas que te la tenía jurada por lo de follakistos



Jajajaja

Sinceramente poder debatir con alguien con mucho nivel de empresas es algo maravilloso.

Yo cada vez que encuentro algo que me gusta, le pido al bueno de @gordinflas que le eche un vistazo a la contabilidad por si a mí se me ha pasado algo, y luego le digo que me dé su opinión de la empresa. Muchas veces no coincidimos y que él me diga cosas negativas no quita que entre en la empresa, pero me da un punto de vista muy necesario e interesante, y muchas veces me da información/detalles valiosos que quizás a mí se me han pasado.

El gordi siempre en mi equipo (aunque sea para darle cera jajajaja)


----------



## Wunderbarez (23 May 2021)

Pues para algún video para el canal, seguro que quedaría bastante ameno e interesante, que presentaseis alguna empresa sobre la que tengáis puntos de vista y opiniones contradictorias, y habléis de ella, pero en lugar de que uno haga un monólogo sobre la empresa, como soléis hacer habitualmente, hagáis un debate. Seguro que todos nos divertiríamos bastante.


----------



## gordinflas (23 May 2021)

aquí estamos


----------



## Ai1b2 (23 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> aquí estamos



Buen trabajo.
El scrip es la impresora de las empresas. Con estos antecedentes menos mal que no dejan la máquina de imprimir al gobierno español.


----------



## gordinflas (24 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Por cierto, hablando de empresas que solo me gustan a mi... Ayer me pase la noche buscando empresas para quemar un poco de liquidez, que no me acabo de quedar tranquilo. He puesto las órdenes y a medida que me vayan entrando voy a ir soltándolas, que son varias y no quiero saturar el hilo después de 4-5 meses con (relativa) poca actividad.



Lo prometido es deuda. Tengo nueva incorporación.

*China Starch Holdings* es una industrial que se dedica a crear productos a partir de maíz, sobretodo lisina y maicena. No hay mucho más que decir de ella, es una de esas empresas simples que no hacen mucho más. Este año hubo subida de precios del maíz, que en teoría los perjudicaría, pero lo compensaron con adquisiciones (crecen adquiriendo a la competencia, por lo que me ha parecido entender). 

PER 5, P/BV 0'3, caja neta, dividendo del 5% anual.

El negocio es cíclico y no hay muchas barreras de entrada, de ahí los márgenes reguleros. Esto es algo característico de este segmento agroindustrial, no hay ningún problema ahí. Este tipo de empresas cíclicas hay que valorarlas por crecimiento de ingresos y por valor contable, los beneficios pueden fluctuar mucho... Y esta empresa crece al 16% en ingresos de media durante los últimos 5 años, todo bien por ahí. Que sea conservadora y que no se endeude hace que puedan comprar a la competencia en momentos jodidos como este año. Es una empresa bien gestionada y barata, poco más.


----------



## gordinflas (24 May 2021)

En este tipo de empresas industriales los precios de los productos van ligados a las materias primas (en este caso el maíz). Lo "bueno" de las materias primas es que su precio no está ligado a las monedas, si la moneda fluctua de valor la materia prima se ajusta al instante. En las industriales hay unos meses de decalaje entre el movimiento de la moneda (o el movimiento de precio de la materia prima, a efectos prácticos es lo mismo) y el reajuste de los precios del producto derivado que producen, pero al final se ajusta. 

Fíjate que la gran mayoría de empresas que he ido comprando en Hong Kong y en Rusia son empresas que pueden ajustar precios con relativa facilidad si llega un madmax devaluativo.

Aunque bueno, la mayoría de industriales que he comprado producen en China / Vietnam aunque coticen en HK... La moneda en la que cotiza una empresa es irrelevante, al final lo que importa es la moneda en que se lleva a cabo el negocio. Se puede ver claramente en empresas que cotizan en varias bolsas y con monedas distintas.


----------



## Sin_Casa (24 May 2021)

Una pregunta, me ha llegado el dividendo de Qgroup (@gordinflas un acierto esta empresa que trajiste ha tenido buen rendimiento sua ccion para lo simple que es su negocio) y me retienen un 10%, pensaba que HK no se aplicaba retencion al dividendo, ¿ ha habido cambios? Gracias


----------



## gordinflas (24 May 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Una pregunta, me ha llegado el dividendo de Qgroup (@gordinflas un acierto esta empresa que trajiste ha tenido buen rendimiento sua ccion para lo simple que es su negocio) y me retienen un 10%, pensaba que HK no se aplicaba retencion al dividendo, ¿ ha habido cambios? Gracias



Degiro la caga muchísimo a la hora de retener. Imagino que nos han colado la retención de China continental (que es del 10%). Tendremos que pedirla de vuelta al hacer la declaración de la renta...

Y que sea simple es algo bueno para nosotros, más difícil que nos estafen


----------



## Sin_Casa (24 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Degiro la caga muchísimo a la hora de retener. Imagino que nos han colado la retención de China continental (que es del 10%). Tendremos que pedirla de vuelta al hacer la declaración de la renta...
> 
> Y que sea simple es algo bueno para nosotros, más difícil que nos estafen



Gracias por la respuesta
hay alguna forma de reclamar a degiro por ello, o preguntarle, y respecto a la hora de hacer la declaracion ¿se pide a china ???


----------



## gordinflas (24 May 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta
> hay alguna forma de reclamar a degiro por ello, o preguntarle, y respecto a la hora de hacer la declaracion ¿se pide a china ???



Ni idea, mi padre es gestor y siempre me hace la declaración. A lo mejor alguien del foro sabe más del tema fiscal y te puede ayudar...


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (24 May 2021)

Lo curioso es que aparece retención de dividendo en QP Group pero en cambio no aparece en AAG, al menos a mi


----------



## Sin_Casa (24 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Lo curioso es que aparece retención de dividendo en QP Group pero en cambio no aparece en AAG, al menos a mi



si a mi me ha pasado con tencent, no me han retenido y la tengo comprada en alemania. Les he mandado un coreo, si responden o cuando respondan os digo


----------



## runik (24 May 2021)

Lo que habéis hecho en el foro de tiraros los trastos en dos acciones la verdad es que está genial!!  sigo diciendo que cuantos más puntos de vista se tengan es lo más sano que hay para cualquier tema, así después cada cual ya puede tomar su camino en función del riesgo que crea conveniente, pero la información está ahí.

Por otro lado, lo que comentábais de las cryptos, yo soy de los que piensa que se van a ir a importes muy bajos en relativamente poco tiempo, un par de años a lo sumo.

De todas formas comento un caso cercano, y el quiera creerlo se lo cree y el que no pues tampoco pasa nada, un conocido está metido en una macrodemanda por bitcoins que no se entregaron a sus minadores originales y se los retuvieron, en el caso de esta persona tiene algo más de 2 bitcoins, pero hay muchísimas más personas y algunas con cantidades importantes, por un total de unos 200.000 bitcoins, estos se los tienen retenidos ya que la plataforma por unos términos muy ambiguos ahora no se los quiere dar a sus dueños originales (ya les han ofrecido un cuarto de lo que cotizan y tal). La cuestión es que cuando esos bitcoins se liberen no tengo muy claro que pasará, si se disparará porque no los tienen todos y tendrán que recomprar, o si de verdad los tienen y al cederlos los minadores los venderán y se desplomará como nunca antes. Yo creo más esto último. 

Sólo una info más, más por cotilleo que por otra cosa, porque a los que andamos por aquí poco nos afecta.


----------



## Elena Sainz (24 May 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta
> hay alguna forma de reclamar a degiro por ello, o preguntarle, y respecto a la hora de hacer la declaracion ¿se pide a china ???



Si el broker te ha practicado una retención en origen incorrecta, se lo indicas y reclamas: Degiro debería rectificar el error.

Si mantienen la retención en origen practicada, entonces la declaras el año que viene en la Renta 2021 en el apartado de Deducciones / Por doble imposición internacional, para recuperar lo que corresponda de la retención en destino (española).

No olvides guardar el extracto del broker donde se desglosan importes brutos, netos y ambas retenciones para el caso de que Hacienda te pida justificación de los números que les has metido.

Paso a paso para _dummies _de cómo se mete la doble imposición internacional en la Renta (blog Invirtiendo Poco a Poco):


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (24 May 2021)

Salvo error u omisión por mi parte, Q P Group está incorporada en Cayman Islands, por lo tanto la retención tendría que ser 0.

DePacoGiro y sus PacoGiradas, hay que quererlos a los animalicos....


----------



## gordinflas (24 May 2021)

En Hong Kong la narrativa es:


Las empresas son un fraude (pese a que la mayoría de empresas chinas fraudulentas que han aparecido estaban en la bolsa americana)
La guerra comercial China-USA perjudicaría a las empresas en caso de escalar (pese a que hay muchísimas empresas que no tienen negocios en Estados Unidos)
China absorberá Hong Kong en un futuro próximo y le quitará los privilegios fiscales actuales
La gran mayoría de las empresas cotizadas en Hong Kong son de inmobiliario y el inmobiliario está burbujeado, de modo que la bolsa descuenta esa burbuja en los precios de las inmobiliarias

A lo mejor varios de esos riesgos son reales. A lo mejor hay otros riesgos que el mercado descuenta pero que las narrativas no tienen en cuenta, a saber. Yo creo que esos riesgos ya estaban ahí hace 8 años y en ese momento Hong Kong estaba más caro que ahora. Lo mismo con Rusia, que en la década de los 2000-2010 estaba jodidísima pero cotizaba a unos múltiplos mucho más altos que los actuales. 

Luego tienes el caso opuesto. Europa Occidental estaba jodida durante la crisis del euro y cotizaba a precios de ultraquiebra, ahora está igual o más jodida que entonces pero cotiza a unos precios cercanos a los de Estados Unidos (España es la excepción, es el único país occidental cotizando a precios normales-baratos).

Y también está el caso de Latinoamérica, que usando la lógica de "riesgo geopolítico = precios bajos" que usa la gente en China y países ex-soviéticos debería cotizar por los suelos y sin embargo cotiza tirando a cara.

Siempre puedes encontrar una narrativa a cualquier fenómeno bursátil... Pero me da que la cosa va más de ciclos y modas que de riesgos reales. Hace 20 años las telecos eran el futuro, eran todo lo bueno de las empresas tecnológicas con todo lo bueno de las empresas defensivas... Hoy son un sector de mierdaque quema mucho dinero y que tiene que invertir casi todo su flujo de caja en mantenimiento y actualización de su red. Hace 15 años las tecnológicas daban miedo a todo el mundo, eran el sector donde tanta gente se había arruinado durante la burbuja puntocom... Hoy son lo más querido del mercado, hasta el punto de que gente seria llama a algunas tecnológicas "valores refugio".


----------



## aburrevacas (24 May 2021)

gordi hasta donde ves Medialink ??? , la tengo casi doblada y me entra la caca


----------



## Membroza (25 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Siempre puedes encontrar una narrativa a cualquier fenómeno bursátil... Pero me da que la cosa va más de ciclos y modas que de riesgos reales. Hace 20 años las telecos eran el futuro, eran todo lo bueno de las empresas tecnológicas con todo lo bueno de las empresas defensivas... Hoy son un sector de mierdaque quema mucho dinero y que tiene que invertir casi todo su flujo de caja en mantenimiento y actualización de su red. Hace 15 años las tecnológicas daban miedo a todo el mundo, eran el sector donde tanta gente se había arruinado durante la burbuja puntocom... Hoy son lo más querido del mercado, hasta el punto de que gente seria llama a algunas tecnológicas "valores refugio".



Sólo una puntualización.

Las techs ahora hacen pasta a espuertas, salvo las growth que no ganan nada (y éstas últimas han mejorado en los últimos meses bastante su valoración). Se consideran casi value porque dime tú, puedes comprar empresas brutales como Alphabet a forward PE 25 o Facebook a forward PE 21. Amazon tampoco es que esté cara para la bestia que es. Sin embargo tienes Coca-Cola o McDonald's a forward PE 24. Es un poco lol la situación.

Luego tienes las techs chinas como Alibaba, JD, Tencent o Baidu cotizando a precios muy atractivos (yo hoy mismo he comprado acciones de Baidu).

Yo creo que ahora mismo sí es momento de comprar tech. Ingresos de alta calidad, vientos de cola e innovación que crea industrias de la nada. No hay ni humo ni burbuja por lo general en el sector, esto no es la burbuja .com.


----------



## gordinflas (25 May 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Sólo una puntualización.
> 
> Las techs ahora hacen pasta a espuertas, salvo las growth que no ganan nada (y éstas últimas han mejorado en los últimos meses bastante su valoración). Se consideran casi value porque dime tú, puedes comprar empresas brutales como Alphabet a forward PE 25 o Facebook a forward PE 21. Amazon tampoco es que esté cara para la bestia que es. Sin embargo tienes Coca-Cola o McDonald's a forward PE 24. Es un poco lol la situación.
> 
> ...



No digo que la tecnología no sea buen sector para invertir. Mi cartera está llena de fintechs por el amor de dios  Lo que sí digo que a día de hoy son un sector fetiche a precios tirando a altos y hace unos años eran un sector odiado.

El consumo defensivo tipo Coca-Cola también está caro y lo han idealizado al extremo (sobretodo los inversores de dividendos), pasa que esto lleva muchísimo más tiempo por las nubes y no me cuadraba para el ejemplo anterior. Apuesto a que si en algún momento de los siguiente 20 o 30 años el consumo defensivo pasa a cotizar barato comparado con el resto del mercado la gente empezará a decir que no es tan buen sector porque "la gente no compra Coca-Cola a 1,80€ cuando puede comprar Cola Hacendado a 0,65€" o "la gente no come en McDonald's, la comida es mierda poco saludable y por el mismo precio te comes un kebab en cualquier paki".

PD: Y ahora que me lo miro mejor, eso de "casi value" para las tech americanas... Google está a PER 30 creciendo al 20% anual y Facebook a PER 32 creciendo al 30%. Eso no es value, si caso será growth a precios razonables si consiguen mantener esos crecimientos en los siguientes 5-10 años. No es imposible, pero estamos hablando de que ya son las empresas más grandes del mundo. En algún momento se encontrarán con la ley de los números grandes y los retornos decrecientes. Y eso que has pillado las dos más baratas dentro de las grandes americanas, si lo miras con Apple / Tesla / Netflix el panorama es bastante peor...


----------



## Elena Sainz (26 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> El consumo defensivo tipo Coca-Cola también está caro y lo han idealizado al extremo (sobretodo los inversores de dividendos), pasa que esto lleva muchísimo más tiempo por las nubes y no me cuadraba para el ejemplo anterior. Apuesto a que si en algún momento de los siguiente 20 o 30 años el consumo defensivo pasa a cotizar barato comparado con el resto del mercado la gente empezará a decir que no es tan buen sector porque "la gente no compra Coca-Cola a 1,80€ cuando puede comprar Cola Hacendado a 0,65€" o "la gente no come en McDonald's, la comida es mierda poco saludable y por el mismo precio te comes un kebab en cualquier paki".



Me doy por aludida? en mi descargo como dividindera cargada de Consumo def debo decir que compré mis Pepsis, Ebros, Unilevers, Viscofanes etc cuando no estaban de moda y no las quería nadie

Ojo que cada vez que se mentan los doritos en burbuja.info estoy tentada de comprar mas Pepsi aun a PER24, rpd<3% pero me aguanto, me aguanto.


----------



## gordinflas (26 May 2021)

Elena Sainz dijo:


> Me doy por aludida? en mi descargo como dividindera cargada de Consumo def debo decir que compré mis Pepsis, Ebros, Unilevers, Viscofanes etc cuando no estaban de moda y no las quería nadie
> 
> Ojo que cada vez que se mentan los doritos en burbuja.info estoy tentada de comprar mas Pepsi aun a PER24, rpd<3% pero me aguanto, me aguanto.



Si las compraste por debajo de PER 15 y con divis > 4% se admite recurso 

Sigo creyendo que para el perfil dividendero ahora es tiempo de REEs y Enagases. Mucho más defensivas (aquí no se puede usar el argumento de la marca blanca como con el consumi defensivo), monopolios naturales incluso si no tuvieran la protección del estado, dividendos más altos...

Ahora me saltará alguien diciéndome que son basura española y tienen riesgo político... Pero eso solo daría más peso al argumento de las modas y las narrativas que comentaba antes.


----------



## Keyless (26 May 2021)

Zardoya Otis es otra dividendera que me encanta. Te da un 5-6% y está cerca de mínimos de 15 años.


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (26 May 2021)

Entrada en Dream a 2,91 HKD, creo que es un buen precio así que esperemos que me de alegrías


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (26 May 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Entrada en Dream a 2,91 HKD, creo que es un buen precio así que esperemos que me de alegrías



Mismaoperativa compi. Ya las llevaba desde 2.68 pero Unas pocas mas , para darles más porcentaje en mi cartera . 20K acciones en total


----------



## javapow (26 May 2021)

Buenas tardes, como decís que os podemos traer alguna empresa para analizar había estado mirando esta

Ocean Bio-Chem Inc (OBCI)





__





PRESS RELEASE: OneWater Marine Inc. Completes the Acquisition of Ocean Bio-Chem


Starbrite quality care products since 1973 for: Automotive, Marine, Aviation, Motorcycle, Powersports, Outdoor Power Equipment, ATV, Snowmobile, Home Care, Outdoor Furniture, Farm Implement.




www.oceanbiochem.com






Es una empresa de USA que se dedica a hacer productos (anticongelantes, desengrasantes...) de mantenimiento para barcos de uso recreativos, típicos productos de ferretería pero para el que tenga un barco. También hacen productos para el hogar, aceites, barnices...

Desde 2018 se han ido expandiendo a productos de jardinería de marihuana (esto no me gusta) y también han incluido otros productos que van en la línea de lo primero (productos anticorrosión, para proteger puertas y acabados...)

Respecto a las cuentas las he visto un poco por encima, en 2020 han crecido bastante, aumentaron las ventas un 30% y mejoraron beneficios casi en el triple con lo que entiendo que ahora es cuando los negocios nuevos empiezan a ser productivos


El precio de la accion en 2019 era constante pero a mediados de 2020 se multiplicó por 4 para quedarse constante hasta hoy, este primer trimestre de 2021 las ventas han crecido respecto al anterior, aquí me surge la duda de si ese crecimiento se ha visto frenado por el Covid. Apenas han ampliado capital (a los empleados creo que les bonifican con acciones pero no estoy muy seguro)

Respecto a los accionistas el Chairman lleva desde 1973 tiene el 50.6% de las acciones (siempre está bien) y tiene 80 años, después de este último se puede jubilar a gusto.

Si os parece bien contar que os parece


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (26 May 2021)

Aviso de dividendo de IB , no se si sera verdad , se equivocan a menudo.


----------



## gordinflas (26 May 2021)

javapow dijo:


> Buenas tardes, como decís que os podemos traer alguna empresa para analizar había estado mirando esta
> 
> Ocean Bio-Chem Inc (OBCI)
> 
> ...



Al mirarla por encima pinta a que es todo lo contrario, que subió debido al Covid. Hay una sección de la empresa bastante significativa de desinfectantes, no es ninguna sorpresa que se haya multiplicado durante el contexto en el que vivimos. En un contexto de altísima demanda de desinfectantes como ha sido esta pandemia tienes la oportunidad de oro para subir los precios y aumentar producción hasta el absurdo. 

A mi las dudas que me salen con esta empresa es si podrá mantener este nivel de ventas y de beneficios cuando el pánico vírico vaya a la baja. Los beneficios pre-covid no son de empresa barata precisamente...


----------



## malayoscuro (26 May 2021)

Gordi, puede saberse que % de tu cartera representa tu inversión en Kistos? Es que quiero ver si has comprado realmente convencido o ha sido simplemente para no aguantar a los demás Momentums?


----------



## arriba/abajo (26 May 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Gordi, puede saberse que % de tu cartera representa tu inversión en Kistos? Es que quiero ver si has comprado realmente convencido o ha sido simplemente para no aguantar a los demás Momentums?



Piensa mal y acertarás...


----------



## gordinflas (26 May 2021)

malayoscuro dijo:


> Gordi, puede saberse que % de tu cartera representa tu inversión en Kistos? Es que quiero ver si has comprado realmente convencido o ha sido simplemente para no aguantar a los demás Momentums?



Muy poquito he comprado... No te sabria decir el porcentaje exacto. Son unos 2000 leuros de los más de 75000 que debe ser ahora la cartera. No es mi tipo de empresa, al menos no ahora mismo.

Y sí, lo he hecho para que no me molesten... Pero no se lo digas a nadie


----------



## javapow (27 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Al mirarla por encima pinta a que es todo lo contrario, que subió debido al Covid. Hay una sección de la empresa bastante significativa de desinfectantes, no es ninguna sorpresa que se haya multiplicado durante el contexto en el que vivimos. En un contexto de altísima demanda de desinfectantes como ha sido esta pandemia tienes la oportunidad de oro para subir los precios y aumentar producción hasta el absurdo.
> 
> A mi las dudas que me salen con esta empresa es si podrá mantener este nivel de ventas y de beneficios cuando el pánico vírico vaya a la baja. Los beneficios pre-covid no son de empresa barata precisamente...



Eso también lo pensé, que la gente estaba ociosa a principios del COVID y se puso a comprar cosas para arreglar el barco y su casa.
También dicen que ahora que viene el verano la gente saca el barco y suben ventas.
Quien la hubiera pillado en su momento


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (28 May 2021)

Ridiculo dividendo el de Nmtp , parece que seguira con su caida









Совет директоров НМТП дал рекомендацию по дивидендам за 2020. Акции падают


Акции снижаются, так как размер выплат оказался невысоким




bcs-express.ru





RUB 0.06 por acción recomendó que la junta directiva de NCSP pague dividendos para 2020.

En total, se propone asignar 1,15 mil millones de rublos para pagos a los accionistas. La fecha de cierre del registro para recibir dividendos es el 12 de julio de 2021. Si desea recibir dividendos, el último día para comprar los valores de la empresa es el 8 de julio.

La decisión final sobre el pago de dividendos se tomará en la junta de accionistas que se celebrará el 30 de junio.

Qué significa

Si compró acciones preferentes de NCSP al precio actual de 7,4 rublos, entonces el rendimiento del dividendo podría ser de aproximadamente 0,8%.

A finales de 2019, la empresa pagó 1,35 rublos. Luego, la rentabilidad por dividendo en la fecha de corte fue del 12,6%. La disminución de los pagos se esperaba en parte debido a la caída de los resultados financieros en 2020, pero la magnitud de la reducción superó las previsiones básicas de los inversores. El viernes, las acciones de NCSP tras la apertura de cotización se reducen y están un 3% por debajo de los niveles de la sesión anterior.

Dmitry Puchkarev, experto de BCS World of Investments:

“Los dividendos recomendados para 2020 estuvieron por debajo de las expectativas. Pago de 0,06 rublos. en papel corresponde a la distribución del 23,9% del beneficio neto bajo NIIF con un valor objetivo del 50%. La tasa de pago del FCF es del 6,9%.

Se puede suponer que la empresa tuvo que desviarse de los principios de dividendos debido a una disputa con el Servicio de Impuestos Federales sobre el impuesto a las ganancias recibidas por la venta de NRT. En particular, debido a esto, el beneficio neto del grupo cayó drásticamente en el IV trimestre de 2020.

En cualquier caso, la decisión del Consejo de Administración debería presionar las cotizaciones. En el mediano plazo, la dinámica peor que la del mercado estaría justificada. Es imposible excluir por completo el descenso de valores por debajo de 7 rublos. en papel ".

Las fechas de cierre del registro se pueden encontrar en el Calendario de Dividendos

Подробнее на БКС Экспресс:








Совет директоров НМТП дал рекомендацию по дивидендам за 2020. Акции падают


Акции снижаются, так как размер выплат оказался невысоким




bcs-express.ru


----------



## bientop (28 May 2021)

A que múltiplos estaba BME para considerarla barata? Me sale un PER aprox de 16 en 2019 (precio 25 y bpa de 1,5).









BME dice adiós a la bolsa tras repartir 2.200 millones entre sus accionistas


Este jueves Bolsas y Mercados Españoles (BME) pone punto y final a su andadura bursátil desde su llegada al parqué que gestiona en el año 2006. Desde que empezó a andar la retribución al accionista ha sido uno de sus buques insignia (también la rentabilidad que logra del capital, por encima del...



www.eleconomista.es


----------



## gordinflas (28 May 2021)

bientop dijo:


> A que múltiplos estaba BME para considerarla barata? Me sale un PER aprox de 16 en 2019 (precio 25 y bpa de 1,5).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Entre 2012 y 2016 la pude pescar varias veces a PER 10 y divis del 8-9%. Normalmente estaba alrededor de PER 15-20. Para ser un monopolio defensivo y con barreras de entrada brutales era un chollo. De hecho cotizaba muy por debajo de sus comparables alrededor del mundo. Si luego tengo tiempo te los busco, muchos siguen cotizando y pocos bajan de PER 30. Era mi principal posición en la cartera de largo plazo antes de la OPA, con eso te lo digo todo...

Por eso flipo con las valoraciones de REE y de Enagás en la actualidad, no tienen ningún sentido. Salvando las distancias son perfiles de empresas muy parecidos.


----------



## gordinflas (28 May 2021)

Por cierto, actualización. Los que se vean el podcast de Momentum quizá recuerden que hace unos meses dije que las infraestructuras están muy baratas alrededor del mundo y que son un sector muy defensivo. No me canso de repetir que REE y Enagás (que son infraestructuras aunque los metan en el saco de las utilities) son empresones ultradefensivos a precios brutales. 

Si a eso le sumamos que los países ex-soviéticos y China / Corea / Japón cotizan muy baratos se pueden encontrar auténticos chollos. Hablo de cosas brutales, PER 6 y dividendos +8% sostenibles por cosas más defensivas que países enteros. Hoy he entrado a dos y quizá voy a entrar a más. Así de paso me posiciono en empresas defensivas y resistentes a la inflación, que las perspectivas de futuro no son las mejores y en algún momento los mercados lo deberían reflejar.

He entrado MUY fuerte en *FSK, *ticker FEES en Londres. Mi precio de entrada ha sido 1,52$. Hacía tiempo que la vigilaba, incluso llegué a entrar el verano pasado. Luego me salí porque me daba miedo que fuera tan ilíquida... y hoy vuelvo a entrar porque soy subnormal y me gusta sufrir  

FSK es el equivalente a Red Eléctrica Española de Rusia. De hecho, sus iniciales literalmente son "Empresa de redes federal". Os la podéis encontrar escrita como FGC en algunas partes. Tiene el mismo problema que NMTP, que cuando pasas de cirílico a latín las iniciales se cambian. No voy a entrar mucho en el tipo de negocio, es muy simple. Tienen todas las torres eléctricas del país, si eres una central eléctrica tienes que pagar por usar la infraestructura de FSK.




PER 4 de 2020 con perspectivas de subir a PER 3,5 en 2021. El P/FCF es de 10, lo que hace subir el beneficio es la revalorización de sus activos. Divi del 9%, *P/BV 0,3*. Imaginad Red Eléctrica, una empresa que de por sí ya está barata para el tipo de empresa que es, cotizando 8 veces más barata por activos.

Hacen lo mismo que NMTP a la hora de repartir dividendos. Cuando llega una crisis "sobrerreaccionan" y lo cortan en seco. Lo mismo con los beneficios, ponen provisiones y parece que el año haya ido peor de lo que realmente ha ido. Luego pasan los años y cuando la cosa vuelve a la normalidad devuelven el valor. Este año suspendieron dividendo de facto, igual que NMTP. Lo más probable es que el siguiente lo vuelvan a poner.

El principal problema es que su matriz es Rossetti, una empresa eléctrica rusa. Que tu matriz sea a la vez tu principal cliente no es lo mejor del mundo que digamos. En Degiro solo se puede comprar en Londres en forma de GDR (en dólares, como todos los GDR) y es muy ilíquida. Cuidado que no os quedéis pillados, esta es para tenerla tiempo madurando en cartera.

La otra es *Qilu Expressway*. He entrado a 2,31HKD. La he descubierto mientras me preparaba mi sección para el podcast de este domingo. Quería usar las autopistas chinas como ejemplo de inversión contrarian para inversores "prudentes" a largo plazo. Es un sector barato, defensivo y castigado injustamente por su asociación con la burbuja inmobiliaria china.




Es una empresa con 3 concesiones de autopistas en China, 2 de ellas en Shenzhen y la otra en una provincia del interior. Las importantes son las de Shenzhen. Las concesiones duran hasta 2035-2045 con la opción de renovarlas. El año pasado adquirieron 2 concesiones de una filial, de ahí la subida de deuda... 

El negocio es simple: tienen el control de las autopistas y cobran peaje a los coches por usarlas. No es un negocio difícil, cualquiera lo puede entender. Todas las infraestructuras funcionan parecido a nivel de negocio. Por eso digo que FSK y REE son infraestructuras aunque las pongan en el saco de las utilities. Su negocio se parece más al de las autopistas que al de las eléctricas.

PER 6, crecimiento del 16% de media en los últimos 5 años, P/FCF 4, dividendo del 9%... Tienen valor contable tangible negativo porque todas sus propiedades son intangibles (las concesiones) y porque están endeudados. Ojo porque están domiciliados en China, estos sí que te retienen el 10%.

Actualizaré el principal en breves con estas compras y con la del otro día de China Starch, a poder ser hoy por la noche.


----------



## Mig29 (28 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Por cierto, actualización. Los que se vean el podcast de Momentum quizá recuerden que hace unos meses dije que las infraestructuras están muy baratas alrededor del mundo y que son un sector muy defensivo. No me canso de repetir que REE y Enagás (que son infraestructuras aunque los metan en el saco de las utilities) son empresones ultradefensivos a precios brutales.
> 
> Si a eso le sumamos que los países ex-soviéticos y China / Corea / Japón cotizan muy baratos se pueden encontrar auténticos chollos. Hablo de cosas brutales, PER 6 y dividendos +8% sostenibles por cosas más defensivas que países enteros. Hoy he entrado a dos y quizá voy a entrar a más. Así de paso me posiciono en empresas defensivas y resistentes a la inflación, que las perspectivas de futuro no son las mejores y en algún momento los mercados lo deberían reflejar.
> 
> ...



Pues me viene de lujo tu post porque era una duda que tenía y os iba a plantear. No veo las cosas claras en los mercados desde hace meses y estaba planteándome entrar en posiciones de estas defensivas. Además he hecho un dinero tradeando con criptos(no me matéis) y también estaba pensando meterlo en este tipo de empresas.
Ahora mismo mi cartera está muy centrada en emergentes, especialmente Rusia y China(lo único que no tengo ruso o chino es Bayer y Total Gabón). Verías mejor entrar en REE o Enagás que en las rusas o chinas? Por diversificar. Y entre Enagás y REE con cual te quedarías?


----------



## Foreto (28 May 2021)

Yo precisamente estoy vendiendo puts de REE a 14 y de Enagas a 17 para quedarme con la prima, pero estoy pensando que a lo mejor se me van de precio y me quedo sin comprar.....


----------



## Foreto (28 May 2021)

Yo vivía feliz invirtiendo en las que se supone que tiene que invertir una buena madre de familia (excepto Rociito) hasta que conocí Momentum Financial, me producís un FOMO que no me deja vivir, estoy por pedir que no me permitan la entrada en burbuja, como en los casinos.


----------



## gordinflas (28 May 2021)

Mig29 dijo:


> Pues me viene de lujo tu post porque era una duda que tenía y os iba a plantear. No veo las cosas claras en los mercados desde hace meses y estaba planteándome entrar en posiciones de estas defensivas. Además he hecho un dinero tradeando con criptos(no le matéis) y también estaba pensando meterlo en este tipo de empresas.
> Ahora mismo mi cartera está muy centrada en emergentes, especialmente Rusia y China(lo único que no tengo ruso o chino es Bayer y Total Gabón). Verías mejor entrar en REE o Enagás que en las rusas o chinas? Por diversificar. Y entre Enagás y REE con cual te quedarías?



Pedirme que elija entre REE y Enagás es como preguntarle a un niño si quiere más a papá o a mamá  

Enagás está con el dividendo a casi el 9% anual y tiene menos perspectivas de crecimiento. REE está a una rentabilidad del dividendo de 6% pero sabes que el mundo va a su favor. La agenda 2030 tiene un fetiche por la electricidad... Por lo demás son fundamentalmente el mismo tipo de negocio, solo que una tiene tuberías de gas y la otra torres eléctricas.

Yo voy muy cargado de las dos a largo plazo (en mi cartera personal de largo plazo aburrida y privada, se entiende; la que pongo en este hilo es la cartera medioplacista con empresas raras). Si realmente no te convence ninguna de las dos entraría a 50/50. Si dominas el tema de las opciones iría vendiendo puts para conseguir una rentabilidad extra, pero tampoco lo veo necesario.

Y sobre lo de invertir en emergentes o en desarrollados... Cuando hablamos de empresas con calidad, que están establecidas y que llevan tiempo funcionando el riesgo geográfico no es tan importante. La corrupción funciona en las dos direcciones y si tienes a un politicucho enchufado en la directiva es menos probable que te jodan la empresa desde el Gobierno.

Si te creas una cartera a largo plazo, eres oportunista y vas haciendo aportaciones periódicas acabarás diversificado geográficamente sin quererlo. Las zonas "baratas" del mundo van cambiando con el tiempo. Hoy es Rusia y China, hace 5 años era Reino Unido y Polonia, hace 10 era toda la Unión Europea. Lo mismo con los sectores. Ahora las infraestructuras españolas están baratas; si dices que estás muy cargado de emergentes pues puedes tirar por aquí. De sectores defensivos también está barato el tabaco.


----------



## gordinflas (28 May 2021)

Foreto dijo:


> Yo vivía feliz invirtiendo en las que se supone que tiene que invertir una buena madre de familia (excepto Rociito) hasta que conocí Momentum Financial, me producís un FOMO que no me deja vivir, estoy por pedir que no me permitan la entrada en burbuja, como en los casinos.



Si te sirve... desde la caída del covid que soy incapaz de quedarme en liquidez. Demasiadas cosas baratas (y también muchas caras, este mercado a dos velocidades es rarísimo). El FOMO me puede jajajajajajaja


----------



## Wunderbarez (28 May 2021)

¿Porqué la estrategia que planteáis, (con respecto a lo de las opciones, me refiero) es vender _puts _en lugar de comprar _calls_? Es decir, si la tesis con la que trabajas es que la acción se va a mantener alcista, ¿No tendría mas sentido optar por una operación con la que podrías obtener mayores beneficios que sólo el precio de la prima?


----------



## gordinflas (28 May 2021)

Wunderbarez dijo:


> ¿Porqué la estrategia que planteáis, (con respecto a lo de las opciones, me refiero) es vender _puts _en lugar de comprar _calls_? Es decir, si la tesis con la que trabajas es que la opción se va a mantener alcista, ¿No tendría mas sentido optar por una operación con la que podrías obtener mayores beneficios que sólo el precio de la prima?



Vender puts funciona muy bien si se plantea dentro de una estrategia a largo plazo por dividendos. Cuando vas a por la paguita anual de los dividendos te importa muy poco el cambio en el precio. Muchas veces lo que en realidad esperas es que la acción baje de precio para promediar a la baja y aumentar tu rentabilidad por dividendo. También puedes querer que baje para vender y compensar plusvalías de otros sitios para no pagar tantos impuestos (y luego recomprar inmediatamente).

Si quieres entrar en una empresa a largo plazo dividendero pero quieres afinar más el precio de entrada puedes vender una put al precio que tu quieres entrar. Si la empresa no baja te quedas la prima (que es como una especie de pseudodividendo). Si baja del precio es como si hubieses comprado más barato desde el principio.

La cosa no va tanto del rendimiento total que te puede reportar la operación, es más un tema de opcionalidad positiva.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 May 2021)

Sinceramente recomendar usar opciones para gente con perfil dividendero me parece temerario.

Las opciones son instrumentos muy complejos donde además de acertar con la dirección de la acción (alcista o bajista) tienes que acertar con el timing.

A eso sumale el ir apalancado

Yo sinceramente no creo que más del 2/3% de todo el foro debería operar con opciones, y a veces no sé ni siquiera si yo debería estar incluido.

A la gente con carteras aburridas y dividendera les diría que se olviden de vender puts o de calls y demás, pero vamos es mi opinión. Por otro lado acciones con poca volatilidad como REE o enagas tendrán unas primas de mierda, por tanto incluso desde una perspectiva técnica no merece la pena hacer nada con ese tipo de acciones y sus correspondientes opciones.

Será que el hacerme padre me hace ver las cosas de otra manera pero para.mi un inversor "del foro" corre más riesgo entrando con opciones en un Enagas que entrando con acciones en un Kaspi


----------



## Nefersen (28 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Yo voy muy cargado de las dos a largo plazo (en mi cartera personal de largo plazo aburrida y privada, se entiende; la que pongo en este hilo es la cartera medioplacista con empresas raras).



¿Sería muy indiscreto preguntarte qué compone esa cartera personal a largo plazo aburrida?


----------



## BABY (28 May 2021)

Los dividenderos suelen vender puts con cierta frecuencia para intentar comprar bajo y llevarse un pellízquito si no lo consiguen. Piensa que en ese mundo viven pensando en el dividendo sin importarles la cotización, como una máquina de generar rentas. Y ahí están comprando J&J, Diageo, Coca-Cola y todas esas que rentan a un 2% y tienen el PER desorbitadas. Como suban los tipos la cotización lo va a notar (porque ¿quien va estar en renta variable si los bonos te dan lo mismo sin riesgo?) y ahí veremos los lamentos y los llantos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (28 May 2021)

BABY dijo:


> Los dividenderos suelen vender puts con cierta frecuencia para intentar comprar bajo y llevarse un pellízquito si no lo consiguen. Piensa que en ese mundo viven pensando en el dividendo sin importarles la cotización, como una máquina de generar rentas. Y ahí están comprando J&J, Diageo, Coca-Cola y todas esas que rentan a un 2% y tienen el PER desorbitadas. Como suban los tipos la cotización lo va a notar (porque ¿quien va estar en renta variable si los bonos te dan lo mismo sin riesgo?) y ahí veremos los lamentos y los llantos.



Ya pero mi preocupación es gente que literalmente no entiende bien cómo funcionan las opciones y se meten porque "parece todo facilísimo". No se que de vender una put y me dan dinero y luego no pasa nada si sube y si baja compro mas barato. Luego calcularon mal el número de contratos (porque igual no saben ni que un contrato implica 100 acciones) y cuando se dan cuenta a vencimiento les salta la opción y tienen que meter 15 mil pavos en una empresa (a muy buen precio eso sí!) Pero...el problema es que no tienen 15 mil euros para meter ahí porque no pensaban "que las opciones pudieran hacer esto"

Yo repito que prácticamente nadie debería usar opciones, quizás precisamente porque trabajo en un banco y se la complejidad que tienen (mi primer trabajo fue trading de volatilidad con opciones, cubriéndose la delta con futuros, la polla con cebolla)

Así que lo dicho, consejo del tito arriba en su nuevo modo padre, centraros en acciones y cuidadito ahí fuera


----------



## BABY (28 May 2021)

Por cierto, ya que estamos aprovecho para poner unos vídeos donde se explican MUY BIEN Y DE FORMA MUY DIDÁCTICA lo que son las opciones.


----------



## gordinflas (28 May 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Sería muy indiscreto preguntarte qué compone esa cartera personal a largo plazo aburrida?



Posiciones principales: REE y Enagás 

Posiciones secundarias: AENA / Telefónica / Caterpillar / Archer Daniels / Miguel y Costas / Lockheed Martin / Inditex

Las secundarias no les presto mucha atención, fueron entradas a precios de saldo muuuuuuy por debajo de sus precios actuales (menos Telefónica, pero es que antes de comprar Telefónicas prefiero ampliar en REE y Enagás). Las arrastro de la época que no le daba mucha importancia a invertir y quería dedicarle el menor tiempo posible.

Mis posiciones principales hace 4-5 años eran BME y Abertis. Me las acabaron OPAndo las dos. La que más rabia me dió fue BME el año pasado, las tenía a muy buenos precios.

Si a eso le sumas que tuve la liquidez de BME justo cuando empezó el apocalipsis covidero y que toda la pasta de BME la puse en la cartera de medio plazo... ahora vale bastante más la cartera de medio plazo que la de largo plazo


----------



## Elena Sainz (29 May 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Sería muy indiscreto preguntarte qué compone esa cartera personal a largo plazo aburrida?



Por fin alguien lo pregunta, llevo meses sin atreverme convencida de que la cartera aburrida a largo plazo de gordinflas era tabú o algo así 

Pues a lo tonto tenemos en común dos OPAS y todos los valores quitando Lockheed que no me decidí en febrero y Caterpillar que siempre se me ha quedado atrás por otras. Una curiosidad menos!



gordinflas dijo:


> Posiciones principales: REE y Enagás
> 
> Posiciones secundarias: AENA / Telefónica / Caterpillar / Archer Daniels / Miguel y Costas / Lockheed Martin / Inditex
> 
> ...


----------



## VandeBel (29 May 2021)

En mi cartera de dividinderas, REE y Enagas ocupan el segundo y tercer puesto tras Logista. 

Ahora tengo la duda si aumentar la participación en una de ellas, en ambas o meterme en Iberdrola. Como veis Iberdrola?


----------



## Caracalla (29 May 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> En mi cartera de dividinderas, REE y Enagas ocupan el segundo y tercer puesto tras Logista.
> 
> Ahora tengo la duda si aumentar la participación en una de ellas, en ambas o meterme en Iberdrola. Como veis Iberdrola?



Si esa cartera busca inversiones seguras. De verdad en España ni un euro.

Hasta que estos tarados no se marchen el riesgo país es enorme. Ya habrá tiempo en un futuro pero la inseguridad jurídica en estos momentos es total y absoluta y la impunidad de este gobierno para hacer lo que quiera es total.

Bajar pensiones o expropiar REE? Para Sanchez hacer lo primero es el fin de su carrera política mientras que lo segundo con un poco de demagogia en la Sexta lo tiene hecho. Igual no tienen huevos por los inversores extranjeros que están dentro pero el peligro es grande. No merece la pena.

Antes Gabón que España.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## VandeBel (29 May 2021)

Caracalla dijo:


> Si esa cartera busca inversiones seguras. De verdad en España ni un euro.
> 
> Hasta que estos tarados no se marchen el riesgo país es enorme. Ya habrá tiempo en un futuro pero la inseguridad jurídica en estos momentos es total y absoluta y la impunidad de este gobierno para hacer lo que quiera es total.
> 
> ...



A estos ineptos les quedan dos años como mucho.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 May 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> A estos ineptos les quedan dos años como mucho.



Aunque eso fuera verdad...tú eres consciente del daño económico que estos tarados pueden hacer en dos años? Porque arriesgarte cuando tienes hoy en día la capacidad e invertir en casi cualquier parte del mundo?


----------



## VandeBel (29 May 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Aunque eso fuera verdad...tú eres consciente del daño económico que estos tarados pueden hacer en dos años? Porque arriesgarte cuando tienes hoy en día la capacidad e invertir en casi cualquier parte del mundo?



De Usa me da miedo el cambio de moneda, se te puede ir gran parte del beneficio de los dividendos por ahí. Y de Europa quitando gran Bretaña es un peñazo el tema del doble dividendo.


----------



## gordinflas (29 May 2021)

Pues a mi no me parece tan mal país para invertir. Si os metéis a buscar problemas hay en todas partes. 

Italia es como España pero multiplicado por varias veces, han tenido 8 primeros ministros en 10 años. Rusia y China son infiernos demográficos que van a perder la mitad de su población en 2 generaciones. El resto de Occidente y Asia Desarrollada no se queda lejos en problemas demográficos. Los únicos que aguantan a nivel demográfico son USA y Francia, los dos por inmigración del tercer mundo que no se adapta a la cultura del país. En USA están tan polarizados políticamente que lo de España parece un chiste. En Francia el ejército ha hecho varias advertencias sobre el riesgo de guerra civil. Y mejor no hablamos de los emergentes o del tercer mundo...

Esto es como el que tiene un martillo y todo lo que ve son clavos.


----------



## Foreto (29 May 2021)

Hace bien, porque es un broker progresista.


----------



## arriba/abajo (29 May 2021)

Eso tiene fácil solución. Cerrar DeGiro y abrir otro broker


----------



## gatosaurio (29 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues a mi no me parece tan mal país para invertir. Si os metéis a buscar problemas hay en todas partes.
> 
> Italia es como España pero multiplicado por varias veces, han tenido 8 primeros ministros en 10 años. Rusia y China son infiernos demográficos que van a perder la mitad de su población en 2 generaciones. El resto de Occidente y Asia Desarrollada no se queda lejos en problemas demográficos. Los únicos que aguantan a nivel demográfico son USA y Francia, los dos por inmigración del tercer mundo que no se adapta a la cultura del país. En USA están tan polarizados políticamente que lo de España parece un chiste. En Francia el ejército ha hecho varias advertencias sobre el riesgo de guerra civil. Y mejor no hablamos de los emergentes o del tercer mundo...
> 
> Esto es como el que tiene un martillo y todo lo que ve son clavos.



Un apunte. La polarización de USA a día de hoy es lo que va a haber en España dentro de unos 5 o 6 años. Por diversos motivos sigo mucho a la sociedad americana y todo lo que nos llega es a rebufo de la vanguardia del marxismo cultural que sale de por allí. Antes sólo era en las universidades, ahora los que eran críos y se formaron en esas ideas están tomando el relevo del poder político y empresarial. 
Si España no cambia de polo de poder para ir a rebufo de China o Rusia, todo lo que pase en USA nos lo vamos a comer con patatas en diferido y "paquizado" para los gustos y costumbres locales.
Ahota bien, todos necesitan electricidad para seguir twiteando, así que REE for the win


----------



## aquilaris (29 May 2021)

Yo tengo Lockheed Martín y General Dynamics, encantado de salvaguardar la libertad y la democracia . Las dos me están dando bastantes alegrías para las expectativas que tenía (empresas aburridas a largo). 

General Dynamics está algo más cara porque ha subido algo más en los últimos meses, así que ahora mismo no entraría. En LMT sigo entrando. Están metidos en varios concursos (el más llamativo es el del sustituto del black hawk, que van a ganar fijo porque los dos prototipos que quedan en competición son suyos) y los contratazos del F35 tanto con USA como con otros países OTAN. Todo esto genera muchísimo dinero también a posteriori, en forma de actualizaciones y mantenimiento. Vamos, que las perspectivas son de mucho crecimiento (LRASM, hydra, los cazas de sexta generación...)


----------



## Nefersen (30 May 2021)

Estoy componiendo una cartera ideal para salirme de la bolsa española e irme a la americana y china. He escogido 6 valores, 3 americanos y 3 chinos. 

EEUU
Microsoft--- como empresa estable y con crecimiento garantizado. 
Zoom--- como empresa que promete un crecimiento brutal en pocos años.
Teladoc--- una apuesta. Es una empresa dedicada al diagnóstico médico online, una de las darling de Cathie Woods. 

China
Alibaba--- como empresa estable con crecimiento garantizado. 
Bidu--- lo mismo. Con más potencial de crecimiento de Google, y a un precio accequible.
Qfin--- un chicharro super interesante recomendado en este foro. 


¿Qué os parece? ¿Qué consejos o críticas me hacéis?


----------



## Caracalla (30 May 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> A estos ineptos les quedan dos años como mucho.



Deus Vult!!!

Pero hasta entonces, mantenerse lejos. Porque si es necesario tienen la maquina de contar votos de Soros.

Spain means Trouble.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (30 May 2021)

Manda a ese broker a la mierda.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (30 May 2021)

otra semana

EDITO: nuevo link. Malditos problemas técnicos...


----------



## Membroza (31 May 2021)

Gordi, me ha asaltado la curiosidad Qilu Expressway. Me ha llamado la atención que el CEO sólo cobra 603k yuanes, 70k €. Supongo que por tratarse de una empresa estatal, el comunismo y tal 

Eso sí, tiene una buena pila de deuda, aunque tampoco me parecía demasiado excesiva para ser de infraestructuras.

Pero parece que está muy infravalorada. El payout de dividendo sólo el 58% según una web.


----------



## Membroza (31 May 2021)

Cierto, lo cual ayuda a que sus intereses estén alineados con los de los accionistas.


----------



## gordinflas (31 May 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Gordi, me ha asaltado la curiosidad Qilu Expressway. Me ha llamado la atención que el CEO sólo cobra 603k yuanes, 70k €. Supongo que por tratarse de una empresa estatal, el comunismo y tal
> 
> Eso sí, tiene una buena pila de deuda, aunque tampoco me parecía demasiado excesiva para ser de infraestructuras.
> 
> Pero parece que está muy infravalorada. El payout de dividendo sólo el 58% según una web.



La subida de la deuda es porque crecen. Al año pasado pillaron 2 concesiones nuevas... Antes de comprar esas concesiones tenían la deuda a cero patatero. Como el payout no es demasiado elevado y no es un negocio que requiera una gran inversión en mantenimiento pues se supone que la deuda debería ir bajando con los años. Por cierto, mira el dinero que les entra por FCFs, es casi un 50% más que el que entra por beneficios. Eso indica que ponen mucho del dinero que les entra al saco de las provisiones (que siendo una empresa que apenas tiene activos tangibles me parece genial). Gestión conservadora 101.

Por eso también decía en el podcast que era la más arriesgada de las 3 que enseñé. El track record es corto y apenas tenemos información de como tratan al accionista. La empresa es buena, que si nos empiezan a ampliar capital a estos precios estamos jodidos. Lo que he visto hasta el momento me da buen rollo... Antes de salir a cotizar a bolsa, en 2015, tenían 1500 millones de yuanes de deuda. Luego redujeron hasta caja neta en 3 años, luego pillaron las concesiones y se volvieron a endeudar. Gestión conservadora otra vez.

Con mis empresas no hay tantísimo potencial como con las empresas de @arriba/abajo ... Pero no os vais arruinar, eso seguro.

PD: Otra cosa que invita al optimismo. Es la filial de China Cosco Shipping Corporation, que tiene el 55% de las acciones. Hay un mayoritario fuerte que quiere sus paguitas y que no va diluir. Que no os sorprenda que el CEO también tenga cargo en la matriz y que por eso su sueldo sea tan bajo (aparte de tener acciones de Qilu, que a lo mejor también tiene)...


----------



## gordinflas (31 May 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> Estoy componiendo una cartera ideal para salirme de la bolsa española e irme a la americana y china. He escogido 6 valores, 3 americanos y 3 chinos.
> 
> EEUU
> Microsoft--- como empresa estable y con crecimiento garantizado.
> ...



No veo un método claro a la hora de elegir tus empresas. Parece un batiburrillo de cosas sin coherencia entre ellas a parte de que son todas tecnológicas. Teladoc y Zoom a día de hoy son humo especulativo, Microsoft es calidad, Qfin es crecimiento a buenos precios pero en un sector de mierda ultraodiado, Alibaba es crecimiento a precios moderados y Baidu es una empresa de calidad. No veo el patrón, la verdad.

Si tienes claro el plan y tus objetivos sabrás exactamente cuando hay que vender y cuando hay que comprar más. Sin stops ni nada así.

¿Qué es lo que quieres exactamente? ¿Empresas que crezcan, empresas de calidad, empresas que estén baratas, empresas que suban de precio a lo loco pero sin fundamentales, buenos dividendos, una mezcla de todo sin que destaque especialmente en nada? 

¿Qué horizonte temporal tienes? ¿Pelotazo a 2 meses vista, cartera largoplacista para toda la vida, operaciones a 3-5 años, trading intradía? Dependiendo del horizonte temporal hay estrategias que funcionan estadísticamente mejor que otras. A corto plazo manda la tendencia, a medio plazo el ciclo económico y las modas bursátiles, a largo la calidad de la empresa...


----------



## Nefersen (31 May 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> No veo un método claro a la hora de elegir tus empresas. Parece un batiburrillo de cosas sin coherencia entre ellas a parte de que son todas tecnológicas. Teladoc y Zoom a día de hoy son humo especulativo, Microsoft es calidad, Qfin es crecimiento a buenos precios pero en un sector de mierda ultraodiado, Alibaba es crecimiento a precios moderados y Baidu es una empresa de calidad. No veo el patrón, la verdad.
> 
> Si tienes claro el plan y tus objetivos sabrás exactamente cuando hay que vender y cuando hay que comprar más. Sin stops ni nada así.
> 
> ...




Gordi, como decía Lennon: "la vida es eso que pasa mientras haces planes".

No comparto la idea de fijar planes tan precisos, porque mi experiencia en la vida es que basta con que planifiques algo para que ocurra todo lo contrario. Así que prefiero dejar que "pasen cosas" y estar preparado para actuar de una u otra manera cuando llegue el momento. Es decir, jugar con muchos escenarios y no con un "plan".

No obstante, no son valores escogidos a lo loco. El planteamiento detrás de la cartera son dos: Primero, las empresas "ROCA": valores sólidos en la industria tecnológica para mantener a LP y ampliar. Ahí entran MSFT, BIDU y BABA (a falta de GOOG y AMZN, que están caras para entrar ahora mismo), y que tienen un trackrecord impresionante. No las veo siendo sustituidas de la noche a la mañana por un competidor. Me centro en la tecnología porque veo claro que el presente y el futuro es la tecnología, por si sola o aplicada a todos los demás sectores. Y ningún otro sector tiene ese crecimiento. Y prefiero empresas que no den dividendo porque quiero que acumulen y crezcan -un criterio que he tomado de Warren Buffet-.

En segundo lugar, están lo que llamaría empresas "OLA": Empresas que den un pepinazo a medio plazo tras el cual me las quite de encima para sustituirlas por otras. Ahí entiendo que entran ZM y TDOC. No son para buy and hold pero...¿por qué las llamas humo? En un caso -y lo veo en mi propio trabajo- la teleconferencia se ha impuesto como práctica común, y no creo que eso desaparezca con la pandemia ni mucho menos. Creo que el teletrabajo y sobre todo la teleconferencia -incluso a nivel de particulares- es una tendencia imparable, porque cada día es más engorroso trasladarse físicamente -restricciones de aparcamiento, atascos, restricciones de velocidad, pasaportes sanitarios, etc.-. Respecto a Teladoc, lo mismo. Yo desde que tengo ocasión de tener una consulta telefónica con mi médico de cabecera, no lo cambio ni loco por lo de ir por allí físicamente a hacer cola una hora para ser atendido. Y si eso lo complemento con análisis por teleconferencia y otras aplicaciones, miel sobre hojuelas. Así que le veo mucho futuro a esa idea de tener un médico virtual para cualquier consulta. ¿Dónde está exactamente el humo?

Sobre Qfin, no entiendo el comentario: ¿Qué importa que sea "un sector ultraodiado"? ¿Odiado por quién? Lo que veo es que los beneficios crecen espectacularmente de año en año, y el valor tiene un crecimiento formidable. Si hubiera comprado hace dos semanas estaría ganado casi un 30%. Pero este sí que reconozco que es un valor cuya actividad no entiendo y que es una apuesta un poco arbitraria.


----------



## arriba/abajo (31 May 2021)

Me da miedo este argumento, suena a pre-estallido de la .com

Por curiosidad cuánta pasta ganó/perdió teladoc y zoom en Q1 2021 y a qué tasa anualizado crecen?


----------



## bientop (31 May 2021)

Que barreras de entrada tiene Zoom respecto a Teams o Meets o cualquier cosa que saque Facebook o Telegram? Baidu más crecimiento que Google por qué cuando uno solo se usa en un país y el otro en el resto del mundo?

Si una empresa de crecimiento no es un buy and hold creo que la burbu...la ola que comentas ya se acabó en febrero. Otra cosa son empresas infravaloradas que sean de crecimiento o no estando a buen precio siempre es interesante.


----------



## Nefersen (1 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Me da miedo este argumento, suena a pre-estallido de la .com
> 
> Por curiosidad cuánta pasta ganó/perdió teladoc y zoom en Q1 2021 y a qué tasa anualizado crecen?



No sé si es esto por lo que preguntas
Según Yahoo finance TELADOC 



Quarterly Revenue Growth (yoy)150.90%

ZOOM



Quarterly Revenue Growth (yoy)368.80%


----------



## Membroza (1 Jun 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Que barreras de entrada tiene Zoom respecto a Teams o Meets o cualquier cosa que saque Facebook o Telegram? Baidu más crecimiento que Google por qué cuando uno solo se usa en un país y el otro en el resto del mundo?
> 
> Si una empresa de crecimiento no es un buy and hold creo que la burbu...la ola que comentas ya se acabó en febrero. Otra cosa son empresas infravaloradas que sean de crecimiento o no estando a buen precio siempre es interesante.



Zoom phone y menores barreras de entrada para su uso. No necesitas registrar una cuenta de Google o Microsoft. Luego, algunos de esos usuarios que empezaron por la sencillez de tener un producto único pasan a ser de pago por necesidad.

No tienen casi ventajas competitivas, pero sí ofrecen una diferenciación y ya mucha gente dice "let's zoom". Aparte, la empresa genera ya FCF positivo y opera en un sector con tendencia positiva.

Estuve estudiándola, pero no me pareció una buena inversión en ese momento. Su valoración diría que sigue demasiado extendida.


----------



## Nefersen (1 Jun 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Que barreras de entrada tiene Zoom respecto a Teams o Meets o cualquier cosa que saque Facebook o Telegram? Baidu más crecimiento que Google por qué cuando uno solo se usa en un país y el otro en el resto del mundo?
> 
> Si una empresa de crecimiento no es un buy and hold creo que la burbu...la ola que comentas ya se acabó en febrero. Otra cosa son empresas infravaloradas que sean de crecimiento o no estando a buen precio siempre es interesante.



¿Qué hace Whatsapp que no haga Telegram?
¿Qué hace Utube que no haga Bitchute? 

La cuestión es que a la gente le da por usar una app y no otra. Son modas. Por eso no las considero valores de buy & hold, porque no es como Microsoft, que aunque quieras, no puedes quitarte del Windows 10, de Word o Excel -salvo que seas un informático freaky; o improvisar una red de distribución física como la que tiene Amazon. 

Respecto a que la ola ha pasado, pienso como tú. Por eso no he comprado aún esos valores. Estoy esperando una fuerte corrección con motivo de la inflación y la previsible subida de tipos, y entonces cargaré. Los estoy simplemente seleccionando para tener decida la cartera de antemano y que no que me coja con incertidumbre el momento de compra -en la bajada- como en marzo 20. 

En marzo 20 compré Meliá siguiendo los consejos del foro, y ahora le estoy ganando un 75%. Es la mejor compra que he hecho en mi vida, pero la hice un poco a lo loco, sin meditar. Me salió bien pero podía haber salido mal, y desde luego, no es un buy & hold. De hecho, me la voy a quitar pronto porque creo que en cuanto el turismo remonte la acción va a caer -el típico comportamiento contrario de la bolsa, que compra rumores y vende noticias-. Esta vez, estas decisiones las quiero hacer con más decisión, teniendo una cartera diseñada y las cantidades a invertir.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jun 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> No sé si es esto por lo que preguntas
> Según Yahoo finance TELADOC
> 
> 
> ...




Claro pero esto es por el covid. Les va a aguantar este crecimiento? Por otro lado a que niveles de valoración está zoom? Te sientes a gusto con cualquier nivel de valoración?


----------



## bientop (1 Jun 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> ¿Qué hace Whatsapp que no haga Telegram?
> ¿Qué hace Utube que no haga Bitchute?
> 
> La cuestión es que a la gente le da por usar una app y no otra. Son modas. Por eso no las considero valores de buy & hold, porque no es como Microsoft, que aunque quieras, no puedes quitarte del Windows 10, de Word o Excel -salvo que seas un informático freaky; o improvisar una red de distribución física como la que tiene Amazon.
> ...



WhatsApp tiene el posicionamiento o efecto red y es gratis para el usuario, cuando fueron a cobrar los 99 céntimos/año recuerda la que se lió. YouTube similar.

Meliá seguro que estaba por debajo de su valor, quizás a partir de ahora la ganancia para el accionista este ligada en función de los beneficios.


----------



## Nefersen (1 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Claro pero esto es por el covid. Les va a aguantar este crecimiento? Por otro lado a que niveles de valoración está zoom? Te sientes a gusto con cualquier nivel de valoración?



Para nada. Ya te digo que estoy esperando el gran crash de la primera subida de tipos para cargar estas empresas a precio de saldo. Sólo estoy diseñando la cartera, no comprando. 

Mi hipótesis -y me interesa muchísimo saber tu opinión como experto- es que la creciente inflación va a obligar a frenar un poco la impresión de la FED, y a subir un poquito los tipos para que no se recaliente la economía. Eso va a sentar fatal a la bolsa, que sobreactuará y caerá a plomo, en especial los valores tecnológicos y growth. Pero entonces ocurrirá lo de siempre: nueva normalidad: La gente se acostumbrará a la nueva situación, y volverá a animarse a invertir porque verá los precios por los suelos y grandes gangas a largo plazo. Y entonces, cada pequeña noticia de una inflación contenida será celebrada con un bull rally.


----------



## Nefersen (1 Jun 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Meliá seguro que estaba por debajo de su valor, quizás a partir de ahora la ganancia para el accionista este ligada en función de los beneficios.



Sin duda. Y sus beneficios van a ser menos de lo esperado, por lo que el valor va a volver a caer.


----------



## bientop (1 Jun 2021)

Nefersen dijo:


> Sin duda. Y sus beneficios van a ser menos de lo esperado, por lo que el valor va a volver a caer.



Igual es buena idea zoom, que yo a veces solo veo amenazas... Que suban los tipos no debería afectar tanto a las growth como lo que pasó en febrero, otra cosa es la narrativa pueda llevar a pensar que pasó eso (incluso esas caídas dejaron buenas oportunidades de entrada en algún valor. Por ejemplo ehang que creo que se comentó por aquí acusada de fraude y tal).


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (1 Jun 2021)

__





Cango Inc. Reports First Quarter 2021 Unaudited Financial Results






ir.cangoonline.com


----------



## gordinflas (1 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Buenos resultados. El beneficio operativo en el primer trimestre ha sido de 159 millones de yuanes. Para ponerlo en contexto, el año pasado ganaron unos 320 durante todo el año. Cuando le sumas la depreciación de Li Autos (la empresa ha bajado en Bolsa desde el último trimestre de 2020) sale a pérdidas. Pero bueno, son pérdidas engañosas, en realidad ganan dinero. También están empezando a vender su participación en Li Autos para centrarse en su negocio principal... Otra cosa buena de la empresa.

Cango crece a marchas forzadas GANANDO DINERO y aún así cotiza como si fuera un chicharro cualquiera. @arriba/abajo decía que el PER de 2021 sería de 5 o así y a mi me da que si nos centramos en beneficios operativos será aún más bajo. Por eso decía antes que el sector fintech / usurero (FINV, Morses, QFIN) es un sector ultraodiado. En cualquier otro sitio esto te cotizaría 5 o 10 veces por encima de lo que cotiza aquí.


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Buenos resultados. El beneficio operativo en el primer trimestre ha sido de 159 millones de yuanes. Para ponerlo en contexto, el año pasado ganaron unos 320 durante todo el año. Cuando le sumas la depreciación de Li Autos (la empresa ha bajado en Bolsa desde el último trimestre de 2020) sale a pérdidas. Pero bueno, son pérdidas engañosas, en realidad ganan dinero. También están empezando a vender su participación en Li Autos para centrarse en su negocio principal... Otra cosa buena de la empresa. Si le sumamos los dividendos que repartieron el año pasado y las recompras que están haciendo.
> 
> Cango crece a marchas forzadas GANANDO DINERO y aún así cotiza como si fuera un chicharro cualquiera. @arriba/abajo decía que el PER de 2021 sería de 5 o así y a mi me da que si nos centramos en beneficios operativos será aún más bajo. Por eso decía antes que el sector fintech / usurero (FINV, Morses, QFIN) es un sector ultraodiado. En cualquier otro sitio esto te cotizaría 5 o 10 veces por encima de lo que cotiza aquí.



De momento mi táctica de que iba a dar perdidas por culpa de Li ha funcionado (que guapo eres tito arriba!) Ahora solo falta que se cumpla la segunda parte, que la gente venda Cango y la acción baje, porque la gente sólo ve PERDIDAS en el título y como no tienen ni puta idea piensan que la acción va mal. Así que todos esos que vendan y se vayan al carrer y nos den las acciones a los que gastamos un mínimo de tiempo mirando los resultados en profundidad. 

Cango=la nueva FINV para mi


----------



## runik (1 Jun 2021)

Por cierto @GOLDGOD, cómo ves a Monsant... digo Bayer por el tema de los litigios? comentabas en uno de los podcast que la cotización ya tenía descontado el aprovisionamiento para el acuerdo de los 10-12.000 millones de indemnizaciones, y que ya estaba solucionado, pero creo que no se va a llegar a acuerdo y posiblemente vayan al Supremo, no sé si yo he entendido la nota mal, porque mi inglés (y sobre todo financiero) es justito.

Indico la noticia de la propia página de Bayer:









Bayer announces five-point plan to effectively address potential future Roundup™ claims


Bayer announces five-point plan to effectively address potential future Roundup™ claims




www.media.bayer.com





*(MDL -multidistrict litigation*)

Parece que esto va para largo, y es una acción que llevo siguiendo un tiemp para en entrar a largo.


----------



## Mr Soul (1 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> De momento mi táctica de que iba a dar perdidas por culpa de Li ha funcionado (que guapo eres tito arriba!) Ahora solo falta que se cumpla la segunda parte, que la gente venda Cango y la acción baje, porque la gente sólo ve PERDIDAS en el título y como no tienen ni puta idea piensan que la acción va mal. Así que todos esos que vendan y se vayan al carrer y nos den las acciones a los que gastamos un mínimo de tiempo mirando los resultados en profundidad.
> 
> Cango=la nueva FINV para mi



Esperando que baje algo para cargarme ya a lo bestia tras la primera entrada que hice a 5,20. ¿Crees que tiene mucho recorrido hacia abajo durante las próximas sesiones? 

Voy alquilando local para la fiesta cuando Cango nos haga ricos. He encontrado este, seguro que os gusta ... 


No veas lo fresquito que se conserva ahí el Cuatro Palmas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Jun 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Esperando que baje algo para cargarme ya a lo bestia tras la primera entrada que hice a 5,20. ¿Crees que tiene mucho recorrido hacia abajo durante las próximas sesiones?
> 
> Voy alquilando local para la fiesta cuando Cango nos haga ricos. He encontrado este, seguro que os gusta ...
> 
> ...



Esta parte ya es hacer de adivino. Y en eso no voy a vender la moto. No tengo ni idea lo que hará la acción, lo que está claro es que los inversores no se han tomado de forma positiva los resultados (lo que yo esperaba, porque los inversores en general no tienen ni puta idea y el mercado es una niña 15anera histérica hasta el culo de speed en un garito de mala muerte madrileño a las 7 de la mañana) y tiene un momentum pésimo. Yo a 5 voy a hacer una entrada fuerte y si baja a 4.5 le meto la segunda y completo. Ese es mi plan ahora mismo


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Jun 2021)

Por cierto probablemente saquemos CANGO en Momentum en un par de domingos, por si alguien quiere esperar a ver de qué va el tinglado con detalle primero. En esta, al contrario que en MoneyMe, no hay mucha prisa por entrar, visto como se.mueve la accion


----------



## gordinflas (2 Jun 2021)

Me he despertado y no me puedo volver a dormir, así que aprovecho para traer dos cosas que he comprado ahora mismo en Hong Kong. Os digo nombres y minidescripción. A lo mejor las explico a fondo en Momentum, las dos son dignas de traerlas al podcast.

*Lonking Holdings* a 2,76HKD. Empresa que fabrica excavadoras, apisonadoras, grúas y aparatejos por el estilo. También se dedican a hacer leasings... Pensad en Fly Leasing, solo que en vez de alquilar aviones alquilan excavadoras. PER 5, crecimiento del 20% en ingresos y del 70% en beneficios anualizado (5 años), divi del 12-13%... Tienen deuda porque son en parte una empresa financiera, de eso viven. Lo mismo pasa con las automovilísticas de toda la vida.

Son una empresa internacional, si buscáis su nombre por Google os saldrán artículos en español. Se ve que tienen parte del negocio en España y en Argentina, entre otros.




*Zengame Technologies* a 1,28HKD. Juegos pacodemierda para el movil. Ratios casi iguales que los de Lonking (PER 5, crecimiento del 20% y 50% en ingresos y beneficios respectivamente). Divi del 5% + recompras de acciones. Cero deuda, 70 millones de euros en efectivo en el banco.

Están haciendo la transición de empresa que gana dinero explotando juegos gratis con micropagos a empresa que gana dinero vendiendo los datos de sus clientes.




Muy marronero, nada que ver con la calidad de los juegos AAA, pero si gana dinero me conformo.

Así que eso. Más ejemplos de empresas creciendo a buenísimos precios. No serán tan glamurosas como lo que trae Cathie Wood, pero al menos *ganan dinero* en el presente y si al final no crecen te quedas con una empresa muy barata con buenos divis. Algún día se acabarán estas empresas en las que se combina crecimiento + precios de quiebra... El año pasado había a patadas en todo el mundo, ahora mismo apenas quedan una docena en China + Rusia y creo que ya las llevo casi todas en cartera 

Mañana (hoy) seguro que actualizo el mensaje principal. También voy a hacer resumen de como está yendo el año de la cartera. Irá igual que siempre, miraremos valor liquidativo con el que comencé, valor liquidativo de cuando la cartera cumplió 1 año y valor liquidativo actual. Luego una miniexplicación de lo que ha destacado más estos últimos meses.


----------



## Membroza (2 Jun 2021)

Buenas. Sólo me paso por aquí para decir que soy un nuevo inversor en Kistos PLC. O fenômeno.



Increíble la confianza que tiene este tío. Además no se anda con tonterías en 6:06: "nosotros estamos aquí para hacer dinero, no para el sueño de un futuro más verde". Tiene muy claro que para conseguir fondos, hay que disfrazar la empresa de ESG.


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Jun 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Buenas. Sólo me paso por aquí para decir que soy un nuevo inversor en Kistos PLC. O fenômeno.
> 
> 
> 
> Increíble la confianza que tiene este tío. Además no se anda con tonterías en 6:06: "nosotros estamos aquí para hacer dinero, no para el sueño de un futuro más verde". Tiene muy claro que para conseguir fondos, hay que disfrazar la empresa de ESG.



Exacto. El tío va a hacer LO QUE TIENE QUE HACERSE para darle el máximo valor posible a la empresa. Yo lo tenía claro que iba a ir fuerte. Cuando escuché eso supe que sería mi primera posicion


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (2 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Por cierto probablemente saquemos CANGO en Momentum en un par de domingos, por si alguien quiere esperar a ver de qué va el tinglado con detalle primero. En esta, al contrario que en MoneyMe, no hay mucha prisa por entrar, visto como se.mueve la accion



Pues tenemos los 5 a la vuelta de la esquina para la primera entrada.


----------



## Foreto (2 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Me he despertado y no me puedo volver a dormir, así que aprovecho para traer dos cosas que he comprado ahora mismo en Hong Kong. Os digo nombres y minidescripción. A lo mejor las explico a fondo en Momentum, las dos son dignas de traerlas al podcast.
> 
> *Lonking Holdings* a 2,76HKD. Empresa que fabrica excavadoras, apisonadoras, grúas y aparatejos por el estilo. También se dedican a hacer leasings... Pensad en Fly Leasing, solo que en vez de alquilar aviones alquilan excavadoras. PER 5, crecimiento del 20% en ingresos y del 70% en beneficios anualizado (5 años), divi del 12-13%... Tienen deuda porque son en parte una empresa financiera, de eso viven. Lo mismo pasa con las automovilísticas de toda la vida.
> 
> ...



Por Dios, Gordinflas, deja ya de comprar q voy a tener q poner a mi marido en la prostitución para seguir tu ritmo


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Pues tenemos los 5 a la vuelta de la esquina para la primera entrada.



Yep. Al final se cumplieron mis dotes de femiListo con el turbante


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (2 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Yep. Al final se cumplieron mis dotes de femiListo con el turbante



Me parece que el programa va a tener que esperar , los acontecimientos se aceleran , vamos a disparar primero y preguntar después .


----------



## gordinflas (2 Jun 2021)

Bueno, mensaje principal actualizado. Ahora a por el resumen trimestral (en realidad lo hago cuando tengo ganas de hacerlo, pero bueno).

Abrí el hilo en abril de 2020 y empecé con *30000€* justos. No he hecho ninguna aportación a la cartera.

En abril de 2021 el valor liquidativo era de *84464,93€*. Esto es una revalorización anual del *181,55%*.

*Hoy el valor liquidativo es de 106694,68€. Es una revalorización en los últimos 2 meses del 26,31%. La revalorización total desde abril de 2020 ya sube al 255,64%. *

Tengo unos 19000€ en liquidez. Mis posiciones principales son Globaltrans con un valor liquidativo de 9500€, Gazprom con unos 8400€ y MHP con unos 5000€. El resto de posiciones están entre 4500€ y 1600€.

La cartera se divide en mid / small caps chinas, empresas grandes de países ex-soviéticos y un cajón de sastre para todo lo demás. En sectores estoy muy expuesto a fintechs, infraestructuras, industriales y combustibles fósiles (carbón, petróleo y gas).



Pacográfico de mierda del OpenOffice manda

Estoy muy satisfecho con el rendimiento. La gente se pelea por conseguir un rendimiento del 10% anual, en mi caso acabo de conseguir un 26% en 2 meses. Además estos meses tampoco han sido demasiado buenos para los mercados. Para ponerlo en contexto, el SP500 está plano desde inicios de abril, el NASDAQ está un poquito por debajo y el IBEX 35 ha subido un 6%.

Gran parte de esta rentabilidad es por la venta de Mongolian Mining. Esta vez sí que he vendido casi toda mi posición casi en máximos. Sigo manteniendo una posición simbólica para no olvidarme de ella, pero vendiendo a 3HKD casi he multiplicado por 10. Esta venta metió 35000€ de liquidez en mi cartera y como sabéis me quema el dinero en las manos, por eso he estado tan activo este mayo.

En estos 2 meses no hay anda que se haya disparado mucho, o al menos no me lo ha parecido a simple vista. La mayoría se mantienen planas o suben entre un 5 y un 10%. Eso estadísticamente es muchísimo, sobretodo si tenemos en cuenta que solo ha sido en 2 meses; pero acostumbrado a la megavolatilidad de noviembre 2020 - febrero 2021 supongo que uno acaba perdiendo la perspectiva.

Se empiezan a notar mucho los dividendos. Es otra cosa que estoy notando. Apenas entro en el broker, solo lo hago para comprar y vender. Así no me obsesiono y no sobreopero... Pero últimamente estoy notando que cuando entro siempre tengo dinero en efectivo que antes no tenía.

Supongo que en los siguientes meses voy a hacer rebalanceo de cartera. Mientras escribía este mensaje y actualizaba el principal me he dado cuenta de que ya llevo 27 empresas distintas. Eso es demasiado para mi, me gustaría quedarme entre 15 y 20 empresas. La cosa es que no hay nada que realmente crea que merezca la pena vender, casi todo lo que llevo en cartera sigue muy barato. Supongo que voy a ampliar posiciones en las cosas que no hayan subido mucho de precio o que estén bajando. Las Time Interconnect, Kinetic, Moneymax, AAG, Henan Jinma, Qiwi, Momo... seguramente recibirán una inyección de dinero en el futuro próximo.

Y eso es todo. Gracias a todos por acompañarme en este viaje. Hoy he mirado las 6 cifras en el broker y no me lo creía. Cuando estoy en el podcast es aún más raro, es como si esto no pudiera ser real


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Me parece que el programa va a tener que esperar , los acontecimientos se aceleran , vamos a disparar primero y preguntar después .



Sin duda. Ya te digo yo que para estas cosas el programa es secundario. Yo entro cuando lo considero, y ya se hará el programa cuando toque. De momento este fin de semana presentamos a la Morsita


----------



## Manolito-14 (2 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, mensaje principal actualizado. Ahora a por el resumen trimestral (en realidad lo hago cuando tengo ganas de hacerlo, pero bueno).
> 
> Abrí el hilo en abril de 2020 y empecé con *30000€* justos. No he hecho ninguna aportación a la cartera.
> 
> ...



Felicidades! Esas 6 cifras son un premio más que merecido por el curro que te metes. 
Una cosa. Los "teóricos" del tema hablan siempre sobre el hecho de que si estás haciendo más de un 30-40% anual muy bien, pero deberías preocuparte porque quizás tienes demasiado riesgo en tu cartera y al año siguiente haces negativo...para mí esto son patrañas, viendo tu cartera no diría ni mucho menos que hay demasiado riesgo. 
Como valoras tu ese tema? Tienes un objetivo anual antes de empezar y reaccionas en función de ello compensando o más bien te dejas llevar?
Vagi bé!

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (2 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Me he despertado y no me puedo volver a dormir, así que aprovecho para traer dos cosas que he comprado ahora mismo en Hong Kong. Os digo nombres y minidescripción. A lo mejor las explico a fondo en Momentum, las dos son dignas de traerlas al podcast.
> 
> *Lonking Holdings* a 2,76HKD. Empresa que fabrica excavadoras, apisonadoras, grúas y aparatejos por el estilo. También se dedican a hacer leasings... Pensad en Fly Leasing, solo que en vez de alquilar aviones alquilan excavadoras. PER 5, crecimiento del 20% en ingresos y del 70% en beneficios anualizado (5 años), divi del 12-13%... Tienen deuda porque son en parte una empresa financiera, de eso viven. Lo mismo pasa con las automovilísticas de toda la vida.
> 
> ...



En el foro de investing uno decia esto de Zengame " Datos muy buenos si. Pero también son raros desde mi punto de vista. Aumentan beneficio y quitan el dividendo. Tienen muchísimo efectivo y piden un préstamo? Las acciones están regaladas y no hacen recompra. Hay varias cosas raras. Aun así si contactas con ellos quizas te las resuelvan, conmigo fueron muy opacos cuando les escribí "

Por cierto que investigando su cartera veo que lleva Pax global , Fire Rock , Wecon Holdings, Expert Systems y Atlas Engineered .


----------



## eldelavespa (2 Jun 2021)

@gordinflas lo raro es que no hayas dedicado tu vida a esto! Ya pasas de los 100000 para abrir la cuenta en Ib, Felicidades! ¿Tienes una estimación de cuanto dinero has ganado en divis? 

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## runik (2 Jun 2021)

Por cierto, como véis Gazprom? si me fijo en los últimos 5 años está para venderse, pero si me voy al histórico la acción tiene recorrido de sobra mínimo hasta los 10-12, y aunque no está regalada como el año pasado sigue a un PER bajo, buen dividendo, pensando en frío es para mantenerla, en caliente me hierven los beneficios en las manos ya que es mi principal posición, compradas poco después de Gordi y ampliando posición van en un +50%. Me gustaría saber quien está entrando fuerte en el último mes.


----------



## IxoRai (2 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, mensaje principal actualizado. Ahora a por el resumen trimestral (en realidad lo hago cuando tengo ganas de hacerlo, pero bueno).
> 
> Abrí el hilo en abril de 2020 y empecé con *30000€* justos. No he hecho ninguna aportación a la cartera.
> 
> ...




Enhorabuena de verdad. Da gusto el trabajo a estas (estáis tú y todo Momentum), todo lo que enseñais y que además compartáis los resultados.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Jun 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Felicidades! Esas 6 cifras son un premio más que merecido por el curro que te metes.
> Una cosa. Los "teóricos" del tema hablan siempre sobre el hecho de que si estás haciendo más de un 30-40% anual muy bien, pero deberías preocuparte porque quizás tienes demasiado riesgo en tu cartera y al año siguiente haces negativo...para mí esto son patrañas, viendo tu cartera no diría ni mucho menos que hay demasiado riesgo.
> Como valoras tu ese tema? Tienes un objetivo anual antes de empezar y reaccionas en función de ello compensando o más bien te dejas llevar?
> Vagi bé!
> ...



Hombre, no parece que haya mucho riesgo hasta que ves las palabras clave "carbón", "Rusia", "usura" y "pollos ucranianos". A ver cuanta gente normal dice que no hay riesgo después de leer eso 

Yo la verdad es que soy muy escéptico con la teoría del riesgo tradicional de las finanzas. Cuando se asume que "más rendimiento = más riesgo" también se asume de forma implícita que los mercados son eficientes y que cualquier cosa que pueda pasar a futuro ya está descontada en el precio. También se asume que lo que está barato lo está por algún motivo.

A mi esa teoría me empieza a chirriar con empresas que no sigue nadie o en empresas con "estigma" (las odiadas de las que hablo siempre).

No me creo que una empresa como Q P Group descuente un riesgo de quiebra inminente o de fraude contable (que al precio que cotizaba y sigue cotizando era lo que descontaba). Es una empresa que fabrica barajas de cartas y juegos de mesa, si algo va a triunfar en un año que la gente está encerrada en casa sin nada que hacer será esto. Me cuadra mucho más que nadie se haya interesado en ella. Capitaliza poquísimo, es un negocio aburrido y salió a cotizar en 2020 en pleno apocalipsis covidero en China. A los profesionales no les interesa estudiarla porque es demasiado pequeña y el tiempo que le dedican no les compensa por el capital que le pueden acabar metiendo. A los particulares no les interesa estudiarla porque los particulares no estudian las empresas. La mayoría se guían por narrativas, por lo que está de moda y por tendencias en los precios. Me apuesto a que ni siquiera un 0,1% de los particulares que invierten se leen el informe anual ni se miran las cuentas.

Y luego en los sectores y países odiados pasa algo parecido. Los profesionales no entran porque sus clientes no verían bien que invirtiesen en ciertos sectores. En algunos otros casos las empresas de inversión para las que trabajan tienen códigos éticos que les impiden operar con empresas de determinados sectores y países. No hace falta irse a países como Rusia o China o sectores como el carbón. Imaginad cuantos inversores profesionales tenían presión encima para no invertir en Reino Unido en 2016-2017 o en la Unión Europea en 2012. En los particulares lo mismo que he dicho antes.

Pero al final, si la empresa es buena y la directiva se preocupa por el accionista, llegará un momento en que el precio tendrá que subir por cojones. Si no subiesen acabaríamos con empresas con dividendos del 40% anual consistentes, y en ese punto los inversores profesionales tendrían incentivos para OPAr la empresa y sacarla del mercado.

Me siento muy cómodo en estos dos nichos. En los dos entiendo bien las razones por las que el mercado no es eficiente y en los dos hay empresas de sobras para poder ponerme todo lo exigente que quiera con mis criterios de selección.

EDITO: Y a la parte de los objetivos... El único objetivo que tengo es que la cartera no me quite el sueño y superar el mercado a largo plazo (o sea, sacar un 10% anualizado cuando lleve 10 años o así invirtiendo). Si no lo consigo me da igual en realidad. La cartera de medio plazo me la tomo como un hobby, para la jubilación ya tengo la cartera de largo plazo. Este dinero para mi no existe. No lo esperaba y no lo necesito tampoco. Seguramente irá a pagarme una vivienda cuando llegue el momento...


----------



## arriba/abajo (2 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, mensaje principal actualizado. Ahora a por el resumen trimestral (en realidad lo hago cuando tengo ganas de hacerlo, pero bueno).
> 
> Abrí el hilo en abril de 2020 y empecé con *30000€* justos. No he hecho ninguna aportación a la cartera.
> 
> ...



Sos grande hermano!!!


----------



## gordinflas (3 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> En el foro de investing uno decia esto de Zengame " Datos muy buenos si. Pero también son raros desde mi punto de vista. Aumentan beneficio y quitan el dividendo. Tienen muchísimo efectivo y piden un préstamo? Las acciones están regaladas y no hacen recompra. Hay varias cosas raras. Aun así si contactas con ellos quizas te las resuelvan, conmigo fueron muy opacos cuando les escribí "
> 
> Por cierto que investigando su cartera veo que lleva Pax global , Fire Rock , Wecon Holdings, Expert Systems y Atlas Engineered .



Pues es curioso, veo que dijeron esto a finales de marzo... A principios de abril los de Zengame sacaron informe anual y anunciaron que duplicaban dividendo respecto al año anterior y que estaban recomprando acciones. Parece que han hecho caso al tío este, aunque él piense que no 

A mi lo que me da un poco de mal rollo de Zengame es su modelo de negocio. Me da que las barreras de entrada en los juegos para el movil son nulas y que llegará un punto en que el mercado acabará saturado. Tiene pinta de que los de Zengame no reparten mucho dinero y están haciendo la transición a vender los datos de sus clientes porque se huelen que algo no va del todo bien en el sector.



runik dijo:


> Por cierto, como véis Gazprom? si me fijo en los últimos 5 años está para venderse, pero si me voy al histórico la acción tiene recorrido de sobra mínimo hasta los 10-12, y aunque no está regalada como el año pasado sigue a un PER bajo, buen dividendo, pensando en frío es para mantenerla, en caliente me hierven los beneficios en las manos ya que es mi principal posición, compradas poco después de Gordi y ampliando posición van en un +50%. Me gustaría saber quien está entrando fuerte en el último mes.



La idea inicial sigue siendo la misma que hace un año, con la diferencia que ahora sabemos no van a bloquear el Nord Stream y que ya no hay precios del petróleo negativos. También ha subido mucho el precio del gas natural.

Yo la voy a aguantar. Sigue a PER 4 de 2019. Encima de eso al comprarla nos "regalan" la filial de Gazprom Neft. Para mi esto es valor del bueno... Y si por lo que sea no sube o se vuelve a hundir pues nada, mala suerte. Seguiré cobrando dividendos y lamentándome de no haber vendido arriba, supongo.



eldelavespa dijo:


> @gordinflas lo raro es que no hayas dedicado tu vida a esto! Ya pasas de los 100000 para abrir la cuenta en Ib, Felicidades! ¿Tienes una estimación de cuanto dinero has ganado en divis?
> 
> Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk



A lo mejor si sigo unos años más con estos rendimientos la gente me pedirá que me abra un fondo a lo Estebaranz 

Ahora en serio, no se si me gustaría gestionar el dinero de los demás. Parece mucha responsabilidad...

Ni idea lo de los dividendos, no me he fijado tan a fondo. Son varios miles de euros, aunque la cifra exacta no te la sabría decir. Lo que sí te puedo decir es que los he empezado a notar en 2021. Supongo que ha sido la combinación entre tener la cartera más crecidita y lo de ir rotando todas las cíclicas que no daban dividendos (p.e. Fly Leasing) por blue chips rusas con ultradividendos. Seguro que ahora que Mongolian no me ocupa el 40% de la cartera y que estoy usando el dinero para comprar más dividenderas lo voy a notar aún más.


----------



## JJ81 (3 Jun 2021)

joder gordi, vaya pedazo de rendimientos, enhorabuena!
Y sobre todo hay que destacar la transparencia total desde el principio de compras y ventas, nada de esconder cagadas debajo de la alfombra para maquillar resultados como hacemos la mayoría jiji.
Cuando se corra la voz y sea el momentum, fondo burbujil


----------



## Sin_Casa (3 Jun 2021)

@gordinflas comentas que esta cartera es secundaria, podrías decir que valores tienes en tu cartera principal?
Respecto a lo que comente de la retención de dividendos degiro me respondió que esperase al pago y si me cobraban dicho % volviese a escribir un correo así que os actualizare cuando sepa algo mas


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (3 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> @gordinflas comentas que esta cartera es secundaria, podrías decir que valores tienes en tu cartera principal?
> Respecto a lo que comente de la retención de dividendos degiro me respondió que esperase al pago y si me cobraban dicho % volviese a escribir un correo así que os actualizare cuando sepa algo mas





Sin_Casa dijo:


> @gordinflas comentas que esta cartera es secundaria, podrías decir que valores tienes en tu cartera principal?
> Respecto a lo que comente de la retención de dividendos degiro me respondió que esperase al pago y si me cobraban dicho % volviese a escribir un correo así que os actualizare cuando sepa algo mas





gordinflas dijo:


> Posiciones principales: REE y Enagás
> 
> Posiciones secundarias: AENA / Telefónica / Caterpillar / Archer Daniels / Miguel y Costas / Lockheed Martin / Inditex
> 
> ...



@Sin_Casa Aquí tienes el mensaje en el que lo dijo


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (3 Jun 2021)

Una duda referente a la retención de dividendos en Degiro, en las acciones españolas ya se aplica directamente la parte de retención que corresponde a Hacienda?


----------



## Malus (3 Jun 2021)

Hola, alguno sabe de alguna pagina donde consultar el domicilio fiscal de una compañia sin navegar en sus webs? Queria consultar el de beijin ya que al dividendo de henan Degiro me ha retenido un 10% pero en el de Beijin entre un 26 y un 27%...

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (3 Jun 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Una duda referente a la retención de dividendos en Degiro, en las acciones españolas ya se aplica directamente la parte de retención que corresponde a Hacienda?



En las acciones españolas sí. En las de fuera creo que no.



Malus dijo:


> Hola, alguno sabe de alguna pagina donde consultar el domicilio fiscal de una compañia sin navegar en sus webs? Queria consultar el de beijin ya que al dividendo de henan Degiro me ha retenido un 10% pero en el de Beijin entre un 26 y un 27%...
> 
> Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk



En webs tipo Investing, Yahoo Finance, Morningstar, Stockopedia... lo ponen, aunque a veces se equivocan.

Tanto Henan como BUCD son de China continental y nos deberían retener un 10%. Me huele a enésima cagada de Degiro.


----------



## Minadeperro (3 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> En las acciones españolas sí. En las de fuera creo que no.
> 
> 
> En webs tipo Investing, Yahoo Finance, Morningstar, Stockopedia... lo ponen, aunque a veces se equivocan.
> ...



A mí me marca una retención del 5% en BUCD. 

Edito y corrijo que no sé en qué pensaba. Retención del 26-27% también.


----------



## aquilaris (3 Jun 2021)

A mi en interactive brokers todavia no me sale el dividendo de BUCD en los statements. Mañana cuando haya pasado el ex-date supongo que saldrá y os comento.


----------



## Tiemblos (3 Jun 2021)

HENAN JINMA ENERGY CO LTD-H Dividend Tax -0.0241
BEIJING URBAN CONSTRUCTION-H Dividend Tax -0.0500

Se han tenido que equivocar en DeGiro, porque siendo las dos de China continental, retienen distinto %. En Henan retienen el 10 % y en BUCD el 26%


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (3 Jun 2021)

Me parece que esta noche hay ofertas en China Mobile.









Zonavalue.com, invertir como nunca soñaste


Información y formación financiera de calidad, marketplace de productos de inversión con ventajas y muchos más. ¡Descúbrelo!




serenitymarkets.com













Biden Blocks 59 Chinese Companies in Amended Trump Order


(Bloomberg) -- President Joe Biden signed an order Thursday amending a ban on U.S. investment in Chinese companies begun under his predecessor, naming 59 firms with ties to China’s military or in the surveillance industry, including Huawei Technologies Co. and the country’s three biggest...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## Membroza (4 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Me parece que esta noche hay ofertas en China Mobile.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo de las delistadas no compraría ninguna hasta que todo se aclare, hagan suelo y estén a ratios de quiebra. Entonces por supuesto las compraría en HK.

Otro tema son empresas que no tienen nada que ver y no están en peligro. Ahí hay que aprovechar y cargar como un HDP.


----------



## aquilaris (4 Jun 2021)

Tiemblos dijo:


> HENAN JINMA ENERGY CO LTD-H Dividend Tax -0.0241
> BEIJING URBAN CONSTRUCTION-H Dividend Tax -0.0500
> 
> Se han tenido que equivocar en DeGiro, porque siendo las dos de China continental, retienen distinto %. En Henan retienen el 10 % y en BUCD el 26%



En interactive brokers acabo de mirar y en las dos quitan el 10%.


----------



## Sin_Casa (4 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> A mí me marca una retención del 5% en BUCD.
> 
> Edito y corrijo que no sé en qué pensaba. Retención del 26-27% también.





Tiemblos dijo:


> HENAN JINMA ENERGY CO LTD-H Dividend Tax -0.0241
> BEIJING URBAN CONSTRUCTION-H Dividend Tax -0.0500
> 
> Se han tenido que equivocar en DeGiro, porque siendo las dos de China continental, retienen distinto %. En Henan retienen el 10 % y en BUCD el 26%



Yo les voy a mandar un correo vomo comente mas arriba, a ver que dicen, quizas si muchos lo mandamos lo solucionan mas rapido, rn qgroup ya han pagado y me sale a 0,12 dolars hk en vez de 0,14 aunque no indican que hay retencion
Me edito
Justo 1 segundo despeus de mandarles el correo de queja he comprobado la web de Qgroup y auqnue en todos loo sitios ponene que el dividendo es 0,14 este es de 0,12 lo podeis encontrar aqui http://media-qpgroup.todayir.com/2021041617160113559721426_en.pdf
por lo tanto en mi caso el pago ha sido correcto. ahora nos toca mirar que pasa con Bejing urban construction


----------



## T-34 (4 Jun 2021)

Bueno, aqui uno que ha entrado en Moneyme que fue la que dijo el Capi en el programa. Las siguientes inversiones que haga iran a infraestructuras, REE y Enagas posiblemente.

Un saludo y muy buen programa.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (4 Jun 2021)

@gordinflas , que opinión te merece dinerillopami ? La desestimas por criterios de divis y recompras ?
Por cierto dado que tu capital se ha más que triplicado tus entradas de dos mil eurillos deberías aplicarle similar índice corrector si no te veo con 50 empresas diferentes


----------



## gordinflas (4 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> @gordinflas , que opinión te merece dinerillopami ? La desestimas por criterios de divis y recompras ?
> Por cierto dado que tu capital se ha más que triplicado tus entradas de dos mil eurillos deberías aplicarle similar índice corrector si no te veo con 50 empresas diferentes



Jejeje buen ojo con lo de los 2000 pavos. Pensé literalmente lo mismo cuando vendí Mongolian. Si te fijas en las últimas compras ya he empezado a comprar en packs de 3000 en vez de 2000. Y ahora tampoco voy a meter empresas nuevas, el plan sería ir ampliando en las empresas que su cotización no sube pero sus resultados sigan yendo bien.

Moneyme(me) no me encaja por el tema de que tiene mucho potencial si sale bien pero si hoy se le para el crecimiento has comprado carísimo. Me gusta tener planes B por si las cosas no salen como estaba previsto. Por ejemplo en Momo, que venía de crecer al 100% anual y que si la cosa seguía creciendo era un chollo... pero que si dejaba de crecer seguía siendo buena compra.

Al final la cosa va de hacerme trampas al solitario para no ponerme ansioso y no hacer tonterias al operar


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (4 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Jejeje buen ojo con lo de los 2000 pavos. Pensé literalmente lo mismo cuando vendí Mongolian. Si te fijas en las últimas compras ya he empezado a comprar en packs de 3000 en vez de 2000. Y ahora tampoco voy a meter empresas nuevas, el plan sería ir ampliando en las empresas que su cotización no sube pero sus resultados sigan yendo bien.
> 
> Moneyme(me) no me encaja por el tema de que tiene mucho potencial si sale bien pero si hoy se le para el crecimiento has comprado carísimo. Me gusta tener planes B por si las cosas no salen como estaba previsto. Por ejemplo en Momo, que venía de crecer al 100% anual y que si la cosa seguía creciendo era un chollo... pero que si dejaba de crecer seguía siendo buena compra.
> 
> Al final la cosa va de hacerme trampas al solitario para no ponerme ansioso y no hacer tonterias al operar



Si , me he dado cuenta , solía mirar cuanto le metías y valoraba el extra de los dos mil eurillos como un extra de confianza en la empresa por tu parte .


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Jejeje buen ojo con lo de los 2000 pavos. Pensé literalmente lo mismo cuando vendí Mongolian. Si te fijas en las últimas compras ya he empezado a comprar en packs de 3000 en vez de 2000. Y ahora tampoco voy a meter empresas nuevas, el plan sería ir ampliando en las empresas que su cotización no sube pero sus resultados sigan yendo bien.
> 
> Moneyme(me) no me encaja por el tema de que tiene mucho potencial si sale bien pero si hoy se le para el crecimiento has comprado carísimo. Me gusta tener planes B por si las cosas no salen como estaba previsto. Por ejemplo en Momo, que venía de crecer al 100% anual y que si la cosa seguía creciendo era un chollo... pero que si dejaba de crecer seguía siendo buena compra.
> 
> Al final la cosa va de hacerme trampas al solitario para no ponerme ansioso y no hacer tonterias al operar



Buff defender esa teoría de dejar de crecer y Comprar caro con MOMO...vaya cojones tienes gordi.

Hablamos si quieres de TIGR que os parecía carisisisisima y que si per 200 trillones cuando la compré hace 7/8 meses de nada. Sabes con resultados de Q1 anualizado a qué PER está a mi entrada? A 8.5. y en tres meses estará a PER 5 o menos. Eso EN MENOS DE UN AÑO

El value está bien, hacer del value un meme y una forma sectaria de invertir no tanto.

MoneyMe no tiene que crecer a estas tasas durante años para estar "barata", en 9 meses vendré y estará ya a un PER ridiculo para mi entrada. Pero si encima crece durante unos añitos a tadsas altas, noes que tenga un PER bajo es que me calzarse un ten bagger como dios manda

Yo a veces no entiendo el nazismo value de "bueno como tengo un Divi del 9% la dejo ahí muerta unos años y no pasa nada" pero luego en el growth decir que hay que darle a una empresa 12/18 meses es como un sacrilegio. Aquí mismas reglas para todos.

PD: este es el nuevo arriba/abajo desde que está con el Capi por Twitter sin hacer prisioneros jajajaja


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Jejeje buen ojo con lo de los 2000 pavos. Pensé literalmente lo mismo cuando vendí Mongolian. Si te fijas en las últimas compras ya he empezado a comprar en packs de 3000 en vez de 2000. Y ahora tampoco voy a meter empresas nuevas, el plan sería ir ampliando en las empresas que su cotización no sube pero sus resultados sigan yendo bien.
> 
> Moneyme(me) no me encaja por el tema de que tiene mucho potencial si sale bien pero si hoy se le para el crecimiento has comprado carísimo. Me gusta tener planes B por si las cosas no salen como estaba previsto. Por ejemplo en Momo, que venía de crecer al 100% anual y que si la cosa seguía creciendo era un chollo... pero que si dejaba de crecer seguía siendo buena compra.
> 
> Al final la cosa va de hacerme trampas al solitario para no ponerme ansioso y no hacer tonterias al operar



Una pregunta gordi. He leido en post anterior que quieres reducir el numero de empresas de tu cartera. Supongo que el motivo es para poder llevar mejor control sobre todas ellas no? Es que yo tambien he ido metiendo todo lo que habeis mencionado por aqui y el tener la cartera tan diversificada me da cierta tranquilidad al ser menos volatil y si todas las que componen la cartera son buenas no veo problema mas alla del que he comentado


----------



## runik (4 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Buff defender esa teoría de dejar de crecer y Comprar caro con MOMO...vaya cojones tienes gordi.
> 
> Hablamos si quieres de TIGR que os parecía carisisisisima y que si per 200 trillones cuando la compré hace 7/8 meses de nada. Sabes con resultados de Q1 anualizado a qué PER está a mi entrada? A 8.5. y en tres meses estará a PER 5 o menos. Eso EN MENOS DE UN AÑO
> 
> ...



Para que te calientes un poco más... Yo he ampliado MOMO ayer la cantidad de acciones casi un 50% sobre lo que tenía y bien . Por cierto, eres "El capi" no? o yo te tenía idenficado como tal. Es que no he entendido el post data del final  quiero ver ese twitter!


----------



## gordinflas (4 Jun 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Una pregunta gordi. He leido en post anterior que quieres reducir el numero de empresas de tu cartera. Supongo que el motivo es para poder llevar mejor control sobre todas ellas no? Es que yo tambien he ido metiendo todo lo que habeis mencionado por aqui y el tener la cartera tan diversificada me da cierta tranquilidad al ser menos volatil y si todas las que componen la cartera son buenas no veo problema mas alla del que he comentado



Más control sí. Los estadistas del mundillo que han hecho estudios sobre los efectos de la diversificación dicen que 15-20 empresas es el número a partir del cual la diversificación empieza a no notarse tanto. Si con 15 empresas ya me costaba seguir el ritmo de noticias nole imagino como me irá con 27...


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Jun 2021)

FSK EES PAO DRC (FEESq)
Esta es muy rara, intento comprar pero en el mercado de londres tiene muy poco volumen y no entra ninguna orden.
Y en kistos tambien intento ampliar y no hay manera. Con lo facil que es comprar repsoles...


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Jun 2021)

runik dijo:


> Para que te calientes un poco más... Yo he ampliado MOMO ayer la cantidad de acciones casi un 50% sobre lo que tenía y bien . Por cierto, eres "El capi" no? o yo te tenía idenficado como tal. Es que no he entendido el post data del final  quiero ver ese twitter!



Soy el primero que piensa que en 14 tiene un suelo bueno momo. Lo que no quita que siga pensando que el management es basura ( nueva definición de momentum, management cosechero, porque es un puto vino perronero) y que hasta ahora sea de mis inversiones más flojas. Aún así hago hold.

Tengo por cierto otra china parecida a Momo, con cash sano cubriendo toda la cotización pero sospecho que el management es mejor al menos management 2 palmas 

Twitter del Capi - https://twitter.com/ElCapiMomentum?s=09


----------



## ping27 (4 Jun 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> FSK EES PAO DRC (FEESq)
> Esta es muy rara, intento comprar pero en el mercado de londres tiene muy poco volumen y no entra ninguna orden.
> Y en kistos tambien intento ampliar y no hay manera. Con lo facil que es comprar repsoles...



Con el volumen bajo no solo hay pocas acciones disponibles para comprar. Hay también un spread más grande. 

El precio que te marca es uno, para comprar es más caro y para vender es más barato. Lo que comentaba antes de que lo que me entró a 0.06 en ese mismo momento lo podía vender a 0.03


----------



## Covid-8M (4 Jun 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> Con el volumen bajo no solo hay pocas acciones disponibles para comprar. Hay también un spread más grande.
> 
> El precio que te marca es uno, para comprar es más caro y para vender es más barato. Lo que comentaba antes de que lo que me entró a 0.06 en ese mismo momento lo podía vender a 0.03



Si, pero en la primera en interactive brokers no salia ni precio de compra, no habia spread. Es la primera vez que lo veo. En investing en volumen de hoy ponia 3.
En kistos el precio esta bid 180 y ask 185. Al final ha entrado la orden a 185 despues de un buen rato. Ya me hizo lo mismo en la primera compra


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (4 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Soy el primero que piensa que en 14 tiene un suelo bueno momo. Lo que no quita que siga pensando que el management es basura ( nueva definición de momentum, management cosechero, porque es un puto vino perronero) y que hasta ahora sea de mis inversiones más flojas. Aún así hago hold.
> 
> Tengo por cierto otra china parecida a Momo, con cash sano cubriendo toda la cotización pero sospecho que el management es mejor al menos management 2 palmas
> 
> Twitter del Capi - https://twitter.com/ElCapiMomentum?s=09



Me sabe mal pero no puedes competir con la portada de gordinflas, no hay color entre ambos paisajes...


----------



## arriba/abajo (4 Jun 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Me sabe mal pero no puedes competir con la portada de gordinflas, no hay color entre ambos paisajes...



Jajajaja El Capi tenia la foto de fucker en las Maldivas que tiene en Youtube al hablar, pero su señora dijo que la quitara "no vaya a ser que alguien te reconozca" así que a la mierda la foto


----------



## Keyless (6 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tengo por cierto otra china parecida a Momo, con cash sano cubriendo toda la cotización pero sospecho que el management es mejor al menos management 2 palmas.



¡¡Ay Dios mío!! ¿Y esa cuál es?


----------



## arriba/abajo (6 Jun 2021)

Keyless dijo:


> ¡¡Ay Dios mío!! ¿Y esa cuál es?



Tengo que acabar de analizarla a fondo, en unas semanas os cuento


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (7 Jun 2021)

Mañana resultados de momo 





Investor Home | Hello Group Inc.


The Investor Relations website contains information about Hello Group Inc.'s business for stockholders, potential investors, and financial analysts.




ir.immomo.com


----------



## Value (7 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Mañana resultados de momo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



¿Será mañana el dia del deseado/esperado MOMASO? ¿O tendremos otro Quarter más sin pena ni gloria, con Momo decayendo + Tantan sin despuntar + 0 recompras?

Yo voto por segundo! 

#Management de 0 palmas.


----------



## runik (7 Jun 2021)

MOMO ha hecho un suelo de libro, ni con malos resultados se hunde, los que quedan son los sufridores, con las que ha pasado ya les da igual todo y hacen hold hasta la tumba, sólo le queda subir.


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> ¿Será mañana el dia del deseado/esperado MOMASO? ¿O tendremos otro Quarter más sin pena ni gloria, con Momo decayendo + Tantan sin despuntar + 0 recompras?
> 
> Yo voto por segundo!
> 
> #Management de 0 palmas.



Management COSECHERO manda


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (7 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> ¿Será mañana el dia del deseado/esperado MOMASO? ¿O tendremos otro Quarter más sin pena ni gloria, con Momo decayendo + Tantan sin despuntar + 0 recompras?
> 
> Yo voto por segundo!
> 
> #Management de 0 palmas.



Yo también creo lo segundo , ahora , aquí sí que no me espero un offering como los llaman ahora .
Hablando del Rey de Roma 









UP Fintech Announces Proposed Follow-on Public Offering of American Depositary Shares


BEIJING, June 07, 2021 (GLOBE NEWSWIRE) -- UP Fintech Holding Limited (Nasdaq: TIGR) (“UP Fintech” or the “Company”), a leading online brokerage firm focusing on global investors, today announced that it intends to offer and sell 6,500,000 American Depositary Shares (“ADSs”), each representing...




finance.yahoo.com


----------



## gordinflas (7 Jun 2021)

Mañana (dentro de poquitas horas en HK) empezaré a ampliar agresivamente en lo que sigue barato de la cartera y que no ha subido mucho. Me gustaria que no me quedase nada en efectivo para el final de semana.

Y quizá vendo Morses, pero no lo digáis muy alto que si los de Momentum se enteran vendrán a matarme mientras duermo


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (7 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Mañana (dentro de poquitas horas en HK) empezaré a ampliar agresivamente en lo que sigue barato de la cartera y que no ha subido mucho. Me gustaria que no me quedase nada en efectivo para el final de semana.
> 
> Y quizá vendo Morses, pero no lo digáis muy alto que si los de Momentum se enteran vendrán a matarme mientras duermo



en mi opinion haces muy bien .


----------



## arriba/abajo (7 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Mañana (dentro de poquitas horas en HK) empezaré a ampliar agresivamente en lo que sigue barato de la cartera y que no ha subido mucho. Me gustaria que no me quedase nada en efectivo para el final de semana.
> 
> Y quizá vendo Morses, pero no lo digáis muy alto que si los de Momentum se enteran vendrán a matarme mientras duermo



No hay huevos


----------



## Minadeperro (8 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Mañana (dentro de poquitas horas en HK) empezaré a ampliar agresivamente en lo que sigue barato de la cartera y que no ha subido mucho. Me gustaria que no me quedase nada en efectivo para el final de semana.
> 
> Y quizá vendo Morses, pero no lo digáis muy alto que si los de Momentum se enteran vendrán a matarme mientras duermo



Yo estoy cada vez más tentado de entrar en Dreams.... ¿Alguna idea de por qué lleva esta caída? Repartió dividendo, pero no es tan alto.

He estado buscando y no he encontrado motivos.... Sólo se me ocurre el alza en materias primas y transporte.


----------



## Value (8 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Yo estoy cada vez más tentado de entrar en Dreams.... ¿Alguna idea de por qué lleva esta caída? Repartió dividendo, pero no es tan alto.
> 
> He estado buscando y no he encontrado motivos.... Sólo se me ocurre el alza en materias primas y transporte.



Hombre, yo te recomendaría que te leas el informe anual de este año y en base a eso saques tus propias conclusiones.






Annual Reports | World's Leading Toy Manufacturer







dream-i.com.hk





Es una de estas empresas que puede notar el encarecimiento del precio de los containers por un lado y de las materias primas por otro. Aparte no tengo claro como irá la demanda de sus productos con la pandemia de por medio.

Personalmente yo vendí mi posición cuando estaba a 3,x nada más presentaron el profit warning y las recompré hace una semana o dos a 2,8x.

La tesis es muy muy contrarian y puede estar mucho tiempo lateral.


----------



## Value (8 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Mañana (dentro de poquitas horas en HK) empezaré a ampliar agresivamente en lo que sigue barato de la cartera y que no ha subido mucho. Me gustaria que no me quedase nada en efectivo para el final de semana.
> 
> Y quizá vendo Morses, pero no lo digáis muy alto que si los de Momentum se enteran vendrán a matarme mientras duermo



Yo la dejaría mínimo hasta final de año, te sobra liquidez y el management ha vuelto a insistir (te dejo la fuente aquí) en el hecho de que la parte DIGITAL llega a breakeven a final del año, la recuperación FUERTE del HCC y que los problemas de la competencia les dejan en una posición muy fuerte.



Si quieres te vendo una PUT por toda tu posición. La PRIMA es una cena, si a final de año está la MORSITA por debajo de 75p te invito yo... en caso contrario te toca a ti sacar a bailar a tu cartera catalana!


----------



## Ai1b2 (8 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Mañana (dentro de poquitas horas en HK) empezaré a ampliar agresivamente en lo que sigue barato de la cartera y que no ha subido mucho. Me gustaria que no me quedase nada en efectivo para el final de semana.
> 
> Y quizá vendo Morses, pero no lo digáis muy alto que si los de Momentum se enteran vendrán a matarme mientras duermo



Todo dentro? 
No hay miedo al tapering y mercados copados por los pequeños?


----------



## Value (8 Jun 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Todo dentro?
> No hay miedo al tapering y mercados copados por los pequeños?



Esto lo he comentado yo varias veces en privado con @GOLDGOD 

Por un lado tenemos todos los datos que nos da él en el podcast semanalmente como bien comentas tú, pero por el otro joder... yo creo que se viene inflación y prefiero estar invertido en cosas con muy poco downside como AET por ej que tener mucho cash.

Es un debate muy interesante y con dificil solución.


----------



## Ai1b2 (8 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Esto lo he comentado yo varias veces en privado con @GOLDGOD
> 
> Por un lado tenemos todos los datos que nos da él en el podcast semanalmente como bien comentas tú, pero por el otro joder... yo creo que se viene inflación y prefiero estar invertido en cosas con muy poco downside como AET por ej que tener mucho cash.
> 
> Es un debate muy interesante y con dificil solución.



La impresión moneda deveria mostrar efectos después del verano. 
Apostar por infraestructuras o la extraccion de materias primas ... Me parece bien la solución ( la única que encuentro junto a invertir directamente en materias). Dicho esto, AET aun esta verde, necesita cerrar tratos antes de que se dispare o se quedara sin silla.


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Yo estoy cada vez más tentado de entrar en Dreams.... ¿Alguna idea de por qué lleva esta caída? Repartió dividendo, pero no es tan alto.
> 
> He estado buscando y no he encontrado motivos.... Sólo se me ocurre el alza en materias primas y transporte.



Tampoco tiene porque haber una explicación. La mayoría de movimiento a corto plazo en el mercado es ruido. Puedes intentar buscarle una explicación que coincida con el movimiento del precio, pero en este caso no hay mucha diferencia entre su situación actual y la de hace 6 meses.

También piensa que es una empresa mediana con volúmenes de menos de 100.000€ diarios en un país en que el análisis fundamental no se usa para nada.


----------



## ping27 (8 Jun 2021)

Ya lo ha tratado GOLDGOD en la sección de actualidad hace poco. Los mercados Repo estan ree lokos. Otra mala señal para la colección.








The Fed’s Reverse Repo Madness | Investment Research Dynamics


Let me translate – We at The Fed have to pretend that we might one day stop QE, but we know in truth that that we can’t. The last time we tried tapping our foot lightly on the brake we blew up the markets. We are trapped. We know it. You know it. But we … Continue reading The Fed’s Reverse Repo...




investmentresearchdynamics.com


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (8 Jun 2021)

https://ir.immomo.com/static-files/94576fcc-3216-4f6e-9bc7-52515b1f43e1


----------



## javapow (8 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> https://ir.immomo.com/static-files/94576fcc-3216-4f6e-9bc7-52515b1f43e1



Bueno, al menos han aumentado los usuarios mensuales


----------



## Value (8 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> https://ir.immomo.com/static-files/94576fcc-3216-4f6e-9bc7-52515b1f43e1



Apenas $16M de recompras, tantan sigue sin ser growth limpito y aunque el VAS está aumentando a doble dígito por quarter el LVS se sigue desplomando.


----------



## Manolito-14 (8 Jun 2021)

Por qué vas a vender Morses? Que ha cambiado en la empresa desde que compraste? O lo que pasa es que esperabas mejores números más pronto y no se ha dado?

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2021)

Manolito-14 dijo:


> Por qué vas a vender Morses? Que ha cambiado en la empresa desde que compraste? O lo que pasa es que esperabas mejores números más pronto y no se ha dado?
> 
> Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk



No voy a venderla de momento, he cambiado de opinión 

Ojo que Momo ha recomprado 4'77 millones de ADS a 13'90$ de media aproximadamente. Eso es como un 2,3% de la empresa. No es taaaaaan poco. Si le sumas el divi es un retorno del 6,5% anual más o menos.

La empresa decayendo en la línea de los últimos trimestres. No son buenos resultados, no son horribles.


----------



## Value (8 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> No voy a venderla de momento, he cambiado de opinión
> 
> Ojo que Momo ha recomprado 4'77 millones de ADS a 13'90$ de media aproximadamente. Eso es como un 2,3% de la empresa. No es taaaaaan poco. Si le sumas el divi es un retorno del 6,5% anual más o menos.
> 
> La empresa decayendo en la línea de los últimos trimestres. No son buenos resultados, no son horribles.



No no, que no te engañen. 

Han recomprado 4,77M de ADS desde el año pasado cuando activaron el programa. 

#RecomprasCOSECHERAS.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (8 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> No voy a venderla de momento, he cambiado de opinión
> 
> Ojo que Momo ha recomprado 4'77 millones de ADS a 13'90$ de media aproximadamente. Eso es como un 2,3% de la empresa. No es taaaaaan poco. Si le sumas el divi es un retorno del 6,5% anual más o menos.
> 
> La empresa decayendo en la línea de los últimos trimestres. No son buenos resultados, no son horribles.



pues yo si he vendido mis morses.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> Apenas $16M de recompras, tantan sigue sin ser growth limpito y aunque el VAS está aumentando a doble dígito por quarter el LVS se sigue desplomando.



Seguimos cosecheros @Value ?


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> No no, que no te engañen.
> 
> Han recomprado 4,77M de ADS desde el año pasado cuando activaron el programa.
> 
> #RecomprasCOSECHERAS.



Desde septiembre 2020, sí. No ha pasado ni un año desde eso, las recompras las cuento anualizadas igual que los divis.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> No no, que no te engañen.
> 
> Han recomprado 4,77M de ADS desde el año pasado cuando activaron el programa.
> 
> #RecomprasCOSECHERAS.




Joder 4.77 millones en todo el puto programa de recompras? Tienen a un catalán ahí mirando la pela macho...


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2021)

Pues dicho y hecho. Esta madrugada mi liquidez se ha desvanecido. Los movimientos:

Time Interconnect → 80000 acciones a 0,44HKD
Henan Jinma → 10000 acciones a 3,47HKD
AAG Energy Holdings → 30000 acciones a 1,25HKD
Q P Group → 30000 acciones a 1,32HKD
Dream International → 6000 acciones a 2.83HKD

Y hace un rato 100 acciones de Qiwi a 11,01$.

He entrado en las dos carboneras chinas muy fuerte. Lo bueno tanto de AAG como de Henan es que no son "carboneras" como tal aunque su negocio esté relacionado con el carbón. Time Interconnect, Q P y Dream por ser industriales baratas. En Dream no he entrado tan fuerte esta vez porque ya había ampliado hace unos meses.

Ahora mismo estoy actualizando el principal...


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (8 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues dicho y hecho. Esta madrugada mi liquidez se ha desvanecido. Los movimientos:
> 
> Time Interconnect → 80000 acciones a 0,44HKD
> Henan Jinma → 10000 acciones a 3,47HKD
> ...



no te llama nagacorp ?


----------



## Veloc (8 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues dicho y hecho. Esta madrugada mi liquidez se ha desvanecido. Los movimientos:
> 
> Time Interconnect → 80000 acciones a 0,44HKD
> Henan Jinma → 10000 acciones a 3,47HKD
> ...



¿Alguna noticia, razón, motivo por la que amplías posición en Qiwi?


----------



## ping27 (8 Jun 2021)

Si alguien más tiene curiosidad, aquí los porcentajes actuales.

Si no me he equivocado en nada, y con permiso de Gordi


----------



## juanmas (8 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues dicho y hecho. Esta madrugada mi liquidez se ha desvanecido. Los movimientos:
> 
> Time Interconnect → 80000 acciones a 0,44HKD
> Henan Jinma → 10000 acciones a 3,47HKD
> ...



Los chinos te van a hacer un homenaje.


----------



## Foreto (8 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues dicho y hecho. Esta madrugada mi liquidez se ha desvanecido. Los movimientos:
> 
> Time Interconnect → 80000 acciones a 0,44HKD
> Henan Jinma → 10000 acciones a 3,47HKD
> ...



Mi marido te odia.


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> no te llama nagacorp ?



Sinceramente no lo sé, no me la he mirado a fondo. Lo que sé de ella lo sé por lo que han comentado los compañeros de Momentum.

El jefe de Nagacorp es bastante cabrón y ya jodió a los accionistas de otra empresa antes de Nagacorp. Tiene bonos convertibles y si sigue recomprando hay el riesgo de que llegue al 75% de acciones en propiedad. En ese momento estaría obligado a hacer OPA de exclusión y los accionistas minoritarios estarían obligados a vender en contra de su voluntad. El tío tiene incentivos perversos en contra del minoritario y hay antecedentes...

Tendría que mirarme si me vale la pena asumir ese riesgo y la verdad que con 27 empresas en cartera no creo que sea inteligente meter muchas más acciones en cartera.

EDITO: me cuentan desde redacción que la anterior exclusión que hizo el CEO fue en máximos y un 40% por encima del precio al que cotizaba en ese momento. También que los bonos convertibles son a precios fijos. Perdón por el retraso.



Veloc dijo:


> ¿Alguna noticia, razón, motivo por la que amplías posición en Qiwi?



Sigue a precios parecidos a los que entré en diciembre, los riesgos son los mismos y los beneficios han subido. Si me gustaba antes ahora me debería gustar más. No hay mucha razón más allá de esto.


----------



## eldelavespa (8 Jun 2021)

CEO nuevo en Qiwi QIWI appoints new CEO

Enviado desde mi MAR-LX1A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (8 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sinceramente no lo sé, no me la he mirado a fondo. Lo que sé de ella lo sé por lo que han comentado los compañeros de Momentum.
> 
> *El jefe de Nagacorp es bastante cabrón y ya jodió a los accionistas de otra empresa antes de Nagacorp. Tiene bonos convertibles a precios muy superiores a los actuales, hay el riesgo de que si la empresa sigue bajando los ejecute y llegue al 75% de acciones en propiedad. En ese momento estaría obligado a hacer OPA de exclusión y los accionistas minoritarios estarían obligados a vender en contra de su voluntad. El tío tiene incentivos perversos en contra del minoritario y hay antecedentes...*
> 
> ...



bastante has dicho , habiendo otras , ni con un palo.


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> Si alguien más tiene curiosidad, aquí los porcentajes actuales.
> 
> Si no me he equivocado en nada, y con permiso de Gordi
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 680108



Ahora que cuelgas esto... ¿en Investing te ponen bien el tema de divis? Porque si no la cagan mucho podría subir mi cartera ahí y sería bastante mejor que colgar todo en el principal ULTRAPACO.

Ya si se puede compartir sería la hostia, pero a última hora puedo tirar de capturas de pantalla y p'alante.

EDITO: Ahora que lo pienso, podría haber puesto la captura de pantalla de Degiro desde el principio... Ahora que ya estoy haciendo la transición a IB sería muy lioso y ya no vale la pena, pero en su momento me habría ahorrado muchos problemas


----------



## pedro.rgo (8 Jun 2021)

Una pregunta @gordinflas, las empresas que cotizan en la bolsa de Hong Kong no tienen la obligación de presentar resultados trimestrales verdad?


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2021)

pedro.rgo dijo:


> Una pregunta @gordinflas, las empresas que cotizan en la bolsa de Hong Kong no tienen la obligación de presentar resultados trimestrales verdad?



Solo tienen la obligación de presentar resultados semestrales, pero compensan esa "falta de información" lanzando profit warnings y profit alerts.


----------



## Membroza (8 Jun 2021)

Sven Carlin es el clon croata del Gordi. Atentos a lo que cuenta (esto es de su plataforma de pago y no es público, pero lo comparto, que es súper interesante). Si no sabéis inglés, aprendedlo, o pasadlo por DeepL Translate: The world's most accurate translator que es el mejor traductor que existe en internet:



> Let’s immediately tackle the most common question I get: Sven, your portfolio is mostly in Russia –don’t you consider country risk? That is a great question and on that I had to dedicate a decent amount of thought to give an answer too, so here it goes! There are many points within my answer, not necessary in weighting order and definitely not something where I try to convince you of something, I DON’T EVER WANT TO BE A PERSON THAT IS THERE TO CONVINCE SOMEBODY, I just want to share my perspective, then you see how it fits you.THE KEY WHEN INVESTING IS TO SEE HOW IT FITS YOU. IF I CAN GIVE YOU JUST ONE GOOD INVESTING IDEA PER YEAR THAT FITS YOUR PORTFOLIO AND YOUR FINANCIAL GOALS,I DID A GREAT JOB! 1 idea per year, over a decade you have an amazing portfolio.
> 
> 1) A portfolio is a dynamic process –not my fault Russia was cheapI bought these Russian companies when I thought there was a big margin of safety as after all risk is a function of price where you compare the price to the worst-case scenarios. When I bought, I figured that worst case scenario (sanctions, Putin, wars, planes hijacking, pipelines failed construction, etc.etc. etc) could be survived from an investing perspective given the value there compared to the price.
> 
> ...



El tío es un bestia. En su portfolio estrella que empezó en 2019 y en el que tiene sólo 6 empresas (sólo compra cuando hay chollos que ve dos veces por año), ya se ha hecho un 100%. Y está demostrado porque va poniendo cada compra que hace. Aparte de rusas y chinas tiene una argentina... Juega fuerte.


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> El tío es un bestia. En su portfolio estrella que empezó en 2019 y en el que tiene sólo 6 empresas (sólo compra cuando hay chollos que ve dos veces por año), ya se ha hecho un 100%. Y está demostrado porque va poniendo cada compra que hace. *Aparte de rusas y chinas tiene una argentina... Juega fuerte.*



Te vas a reir... Estaba buscando cosas en Argentina y Brasil ahora mismo


----------



## Value (8 Jun 2021)

ping27 dijo:


> Si alguien más tiene curiosidad, aquí los porcentajes actuales.
> 
> Si no me he equivocado en nada, y con permiso de Gordi
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 680108



Faltan KISTOS ahí.

Muy buena cartera en cualquier caso, debería tener un comportamiento bastante defensivo/solido con tanto dividendo y tanta valoración baja.


----------



## Value (8 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sinceramente no lo sé, no me la he mirado a fondo. Lo que sé de ella lo sé por lo que han comentado los compañeros de Momentum.
> 
> El jefe de Nagacorp es bastante cabrón y ya jodió a los accionistas de otra empresa antes de Nagacorp. Tiene bonos convertibles y si sigue recomprando hay el riesgo de que llegue al 75% de acciones en propiedad. En ese momento estaría obligado a hacer OPA de exclusión y los accionistas minoritarios estarían obligados a vender en contra de su voluntad. El tío tiene incentivos perversos en contra del minoritario y hay antecedentes...
> 
> ...



Nagacorp es un MONOPOLIO, no tenemos ninguna empresa con tal MOAT en cartera. Aparte, los planes de expansión del negocio como bien explicastéis en el podcast son muy ambiciosos.

Todos pensamos/preveemos incluso esperamos que el chino cudeiro nos ope la empresa... VALE, que la OPE si quiere... pero va a ser mínimo un x2 a precios de hoy.

A ver quién no te firma un humilde +100% de resultado en un negocio que es tan seguro como un monopolio.

Para mi es la mejor "play" en cuanto a recuperación del turismo/superacion del covid a nivel mundial y especialmente de CHINA que es el principal turista de nuestro casino preferido.

Además, incluso tuvo beneficios en 2020! Es un empresón y espero que la veamos en los 7 HKD para construir una posición decente.


----------



## Tio1saM (8 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ahora que cuelgas esto... ¿en Investing te ponen bien el tema de divis? Porque si no la cagan mucho podría subir mi cartera ahí y sería bastante mejor que colgar todo en el principal ULTRAPACO.
> 
> Ya si se puede compartir sería la hostia, pero a última hora puedo tirar de capturas de pantalla y p'alante.
> 
> EDITO: Ahora que lo pienso, podría haber puesto la captura de pantalla de Degiro desde el principio... Ahora que ya estoy haciendo la transición a IB sería muy lioso y ya no vale la pena, pero en su momento me habría ahorrado muchos problemas



¿Por que es Globaltrans tu posición principal siendo que ademas no ha subido tanto ( quiero decir no es como Mongolian que subió mucho y su % se disparo) ? ¿Que la hace tan especial? ¿Lo que te ha dado en divis lo has ido metiendo a ella misma?


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> *Nagacorp es un MONOPOLIO, no tenemos ninguna empresa con tal MOAT en cartera.* Aparte, los planes de expansión del negocio como bien explicastéis en el podcast son muy ambiciosos.



FSK y NMTP no están de acuerdo  

Tengo 27 empresas tio... Ojala poder seguirlas todas xD


----------



## gordinflas (9 Jun 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> ¿Por que es Globaltrans tu posición principal siendo que ademas no ha subido tanto ( quiero decir no es como Mongolian que subió mucho y su % se disparo) ? ¿Que la hace tan especial? ¿Lo que te ha dado en divis lo has ido metiendo a ella misma?



Globaltrans lleva en el TOP 3 de posiciones desde julio del año pasado. Compré lo mismo que Mongolian en su momento y solo la ha superado en peso Mongolian y Gazprom (solo durante unas semanas). Eran como 7000€... Y a eso súmale que amplié en febrero de este año. No he reinvertido ningun divi en ella, si no hay movimientos registrados en el mensaje principal es que no he hecho nada.

Lo que la hace especial es que es la mejor empresa de transporte ferroviario de Rusia con muchísima diferencia. Sus márgenes, su gestión, su forma de dirigir el negocio... está a otro nivel.

Tiene margen para crecer comprando a la competencia y lo han hecho durante los últimos años. Su competencia, por cierto, está muy por detrás a todos los niveles. Eso se debe a la herencia de la era de los primeros oligarcas, que hicieron que este sector fuera extremadamente corrupto e ineficiente. Lo que hacen desde Globaltrans es hacerles la guerra de precios y luego, cuando están a punto de desaparecer, los compran a precios de quiebra.

Globaltrans estaba baratísima el año pasado. PER 4-5 de 2019 con crecimientos de beneficios del 30% anualizados, dividendos del 20% sostenibles y márgenes operativos por encima del 30%. 

Los directivos lo sabían e hicieron todo lo posible para intentar reflotar la cotización. Recompraron acciones, sacaron la empresa a cotizar en Rusia... Si en la conference call no repitieron 100 veces que su prioridad era los accionistas no se quedaba lejor.

Y bueno, el negocio en sí es muy simple. Eso también ayuda. Son vagones transportando materiales de un lado a otro, hasta un niño de 5 años entiende el negocio. Lo que es especial en esta empresa es la gente que la dirige. Son microgestores obsesivos. Por ejemplo, el año pasado compraron tropecientas ruedas para los vagones solo porque estaban baratas. 

Ahora no se si merece tanto la pena como el año pasado. Lo que se seguro es que esto, incluso si no se recupera en precio, me va a dar un 20% anual o más en dividendos año al precio que la compré. Quizá no este año o el que viene, pero de media en los siguientes 10 años seguro que sí.

Me parecía una apuesta con muy poco riesgo y mucho beneficio potencial. Por eso puse tanto dinero...


----------



## Tio1saM (9 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Globaltrans lleva en el TOP 3 de posiciones desde julio del año pasado. Compré lo mismo que Mongolian en su momento y solo la ha superado en peso Mongolian y Gazprom (solo durante unas semanas). Eran como 7000€... Y a eso súmale que amplié en febrero de este año. No he reinvertido ningun divi en ella, si no hay movimientos registrados en el mensaje principal es que no he hecho nada.
> 
> Lo que la hace especial es que es la mejor empresa de transporte ferroviario de Rusia con muchísima diferencia. Sus márgenes, su gestión, su forma de dirigir el negocio... está a otro nivel.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias. Yo tambien la llevo pero como no ha subido tanto desde que entre, a día de hoy llevo por ejemplo mas Gazprom ( que entre mas o menos a la vez) por haber subido más. No llevo nada mas de lo Ruso.

Me parecio muy buena idea en su momento por el precio, el divi y un impacto del covid que en su día no sentí como tan masivo como en otras en comparación a lo que bajo.

Mi curiosidad viene de que suelo comprar siempre lo mismo cuando me decido por alguna por no saber ver la mejor de las joyas en el joyero. Era por conocer tu perspectiva sobre este tema. Gracias.


----------



## Ai1b2 (9 Jun 2021)

Sabéis cuando es ex-date de fsk(fees) y cuantia? O donde verlo, donde lo suelo mirar me dan fechas dispares o no sale.
gracias !!


----------



## T-34 (9 Jun 2021)

A cuanto entrariais en REE? No tengo claro


----------



## Membroza (9 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Te vas a reir... Estaba buscando cosas en Argentina y Brasil ahora mismo



Si quieres algo de Argentina, me acaba de llegar a mi email esta mega tesis de inversión de CRESUD S.A. 

Lo subo para que lo tengáis:








undervalued-shares-sample-special-report-cresud-2021-03-27.pdf







drive.google.com


----------



## aburrevacas (9 Jun 2021)

casi me defeco encima


----------



## Tio1saM (9 Jun 2021)

aburrevacas dijo:


> casi me defeco encima



¿que es eso?


----------



## aburrevacas (9 Jun 2021)

debe ser un error de investing. al levantarme y ver globaltrans a 500 llevandola a 5 . casi me da algo. nada un error . simplemente


----------



## aburrevacas (9 Jun 2021)




----------



## Foreto (9 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Te vas a reir... Estaba buscando cosas en Argentina y Brasil ahora mismo



Ay, por Dios, no!!!!!!


----------



## Covid-8M (9 Jun 2021)

aburrevacas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 680894



Es bastante habitual en cutreinvesting. Si hicieran velotes rojos mataban a mas de uno. Los dias que hay mucha volatilidad se pone toda la web en mantenimiento


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Jun 2021)

He encontrado un valor que se podria ajustar a lo que se busca por aqui, os dejo un resumen de el y unso enlaces para que los que sabeis mas podais opinar @gordinflas @arriba/abajo @GOLDGOD @Value ( creo que me dejo a alguien), de momentunm pero no se su nick en el foro.

La empresa se llama
*Puxing Clean Energy Ltd (0090)*
Se dedica a la construccion y gestion de plantas de gas natural y fotovoltaicas, ubicadas al sur de shangai en Zhejiang, China. Ha tenido beneficios todos los años y repartiendo dividendoy reparte dividendo, este año un 10% ( otros años fue menor pero ha ido aumentandolo). Tiene un per de 2,86 ( segun investing) y el payout esta en el 30%, creo que no esta mal teniendo en cuenta que no tiene perdidas y su negocio es hacer plantas electricas y explotarlas
por lo que he visto el 60% de las acciones las posee la misma empresa y un 7 un fondo.
Ha aumentado deuda este año popr la compra de una planta nueva ( por lo que he entendido ha absorvido la otra empresa)

os dejo aqui los enlaces directos a los reportes,


Puxing Energy Limited



y tambien a un resumen de susu resultados


Puxing Energy Limited



Espero comentarios de los expertos y gracias


----------



## gordinflas (9 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> He encontrado un valor que se podria ajustar a lo que se busca por aqui, os dejo un resumen de el y unso enlaces para que los que sabeis mas podais opinar @gordinflas @arriba/abajo @GOLDGOD @Value ( creo que me dejo a alguien), de momentunm pero no se su nick en el foro.
> 
> La empresa se llama
> *Puxing Clean Energy Ltd (0090)*
> ...



Esta tiene MUY buena pinta... La tengo en la lista de las empresas que tengo en la recámara para mirarme más a fondo desde hace un tiempo. @Value también la descubrió por su cuenta si no recuerdo mal. 

Otras que también tengo en la lista de pendientes son:

Kernel Holding
Xingfa Aluminium Holdings
Orange (sí, la teleco francesa)
Przetworstwo Tworzyw Sztucznych Plast-box
Oi Wah Pawnshop Credit Holdings
Bright Smart Securities & Commodities
4 o 5 empresas argentinas cotizando en USA en forma de ADR (incluída la que @Membroza me ha pasado hoy)
(...)

Y varias más que ahora no me vienen a la cabeza. Me pasáis muchas y lo agradezco, pero por desgracia no me da el tiempo para mirarlo todo en profundidad y muchas las descarto casi al instante. Entre las que descarto seguro que hay muchas que quizá son buenas inversiones pero que no encajan con mi forma de invertir o que simplemente no me llaman la atención. No os toméis como un insulto si os digo que no me gustan, mi opinión no es dogma y todo el mundo tendría que hacer su propia investigación antes de copiarme o hacerme caso. No quiero que nadie se arruine ni lo pase mal por hacerme caso a ciegas en caso de que alguna de las empresas que he comprado sean malas inversiones...


----------



## Sin_Casa (9 Jun 2021)

Muchas gracias @gordinflas por tu respuesta, la investigare mas a fondo ya que quiero tener algo del sector energetico, pena que ya eepartiera el dividendo. Siempre me gusta tener opinion de personas mas expertas para asi tomar decisiones, asi que ya comentare, por que me decido. Añadir que este hilo me a aportado muchas empresas interesantes a mi cartera como qpgroup oh qilu expressway, y sobretodo ayudado a entender mejor por mi cuenta los balances, algo que aun mecesito afinar mas . Gracias se nuevo


----------



## Value (10 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> He encontrado un valor que se podria ajustar a lo que se busca por aqui, os dejo un resumen de el y unso enlaces para que los que sabeis mas podais opinar @gordinflas @arriba/abajo @GOLDGOD @Value ( creo que me dejo a alguien), de momentunm pero no se su nick en el foro.
> 
> La empresa se llama
> *Puxing Clean Energy Ltd (0090)*
> ...



Buena empresa! Como bien dice @gordinflas la tengo ahí en la watchlist ya varios meses.

El problema que tengo yo es que no sé si es mejor quedarme en liquidez (ahora mismo un 12-13%) o comprar lo poco que queda a precio decente en HK como ha hecho gordi.

Lonking, Ecogreen, Dream, Time y Henan creo que siguen a precios comprables pero no tengo claro si merece la pena.

La de Bright Smart Securities & Commodities también la veo bastante potable.


----------



## RockLobster (10 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> He encontrado un valor que se podria ajustar a lo que se busca por aqui, os dejo un resumen de el y unso enlaces para que los que sabeis mas podais opinar @gordinflas @arriba/abajo @GOLDGOD @Value ( creo que me dejo a alguien), de momentunm pero no se su nick en el foro.
> 
> La empresa se llama
> *Puxing Clean Energy Ltd (0090)*
> ...



Voy a tener que cambiarme el nick en el foro


----------



## Sin_Casa (10 Jun 2021)

RockLobster dijo:


> Voy a tener que cambiarme el nick en el foro



Vale ya te tengo fichado jajajaja


----------



## Tiemblos (10 Jun 2021)

Vamos que nos vamos

*Signet Jewelers Ltd (SIG)*

61.04 -0.40(-0.65%)

Pre Market
65.28 +4.24(+6.95%)


----------



## eduin712 (10 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 453690
> 
> Pues lo prometido (esta vez, al menos) es deuda. Los números de la microcap inglesa esa de préstamos subprime que espero poder comprar el lunes. No os fijeis en el balance, la web de donde saco esto se hace un lío con los balances de las financieras. Aparte del valor contable todo lo demás es mentira.
> 
> ...



Hola @gordinflas! 

Oye una pregunta, buscando por los dividendos de morses veo que actualmente en Yahoo finance pone que dan un 4,20% anual. Lo han bajado de 20% o lo he mirado yo mal? Gracias de antemano!


----------



## gordinflas (10 Jun 2021)

eduin712 dijo:


> Hola @gordinflas!
> 
> Oye una pregunta, buscando por los dividendos de morses veo que actualmente en Yahoo finance pone que dan un 4,20% anual. Lo han bajado de 20% o lo he mirado yo mal? Gracias de antemano!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 681813



Lo han bajado. Esos números eran de 2019. En 2020 sacó resultados reguleros (como casi todo). Es de esperar que vuelva a la normalidad este año o el siguiente.

Ten en cuenta también que la empresa cotiza a más del doble de cuando hice ese comentario. Si el dividendo se mantiene y la empresa duplica su cotización el porcentaje del dividendo baja a la mitad...


----------



## Antropico (10 Jun 2021)

@gordinflas Que opinas de Aurizon Holdings? Buenos márgenes, buen dividendo, negocio sencillo, un toque de carbón y a un buen precio. Salvando las distancias sería como la Globaltrans de Australia. 



https://www.aurizon.com.au/investors


----------



## bientop (11 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Muchas gracias @gordinflas por tu respuesta, la investigare mas a fondo ya que quiero tener algo del sector energetico, pena que ya eepartiera el dividendo. Siempre me gusta tener opinion de personas mas expertas para asi tomar decisiones, asi que ya comentare, por que me decido. Añadir que este hilo me a aportado muchas empresas interesantes a mi cartera como qpgroup oh qilu expressway, y sobretodo ayudado a entender mejor por mi cuenta los balances, algo que aun mecesito afinar mas . Gracias se nuevo



A parte del dividendo tienes que ver el precio de entrada, desde lo que lo ha repartido ha llegado a estar a un -10.8%, ahora esta a -8.8%... Siendo estrictos, si supiésemos que el dividendo se va a descontar del precio de la acción, creo que es más interesante entrar después del dividendo ya que así te ahorras pagar a Hacienda, al menos el primer año.


----------



## BABY (11 Jun 2021)

T-34 dijo:


> A cuanto entrariais en REE? No tengo claro



A 15€ creo que te lo puedes pensar.

Mirate este vídeo, que también se aprende mucho pues el Gorka es un buen follacontabilidad.


----------



## runik (11 Jun 2021)

BABY dijo:


> A 15€ creo que te lo puedes pensar.
> 
> Mirate este vídeo, que también se aprende mucho pues el Gorka es un buen follacontabilidad.



Chavales, cuanto más os leo más me doy cuenta de que no tengo npi. No conocía ese canal y el vídeo la verdad es que me ha gustado, y por ser una de las empresas de Gordi. 

Tal como se venía comentando de meter en Momentum esas "píldoras" de análisis de balances, viendo como este tio de el dividendo.com desgrana REE sobre la contabilidad, comentando que por ejemplo el payout es demasiado alto (yo también lo creo), le pregunto al señor @gordinflas... ¿Cómo verías hacer algo similar tanto de empresas que tienes en cartera o pueden estar en cartera, como otras que tienen un hype exagerado? Creo que sería bueno de cara a ver que multiplicar la cotización y ganar dinero especulando (Tesla), no quiere decir que se esté invirtiendo bien. 

Da gusto haber encontrado este hilo gracias a la pandemia


----------



## Malus (11 Jun 2021)

Les mandé un correo a los de Degiro por el tema del dividendo de Beijing y acabo de ver que lo han corregido y ahora sí, me retienen el 10%


----------



## gatosaurio (11 Jun 2021)

Malus dijo:


> Les mandé un correo a los de Degiro por el tema del dividendo de Beijing y acabo de ver que lo han corregido y ahora sí, me retienen el 10%



Yo les escribí hará una semana y me contestaron:

_"Las retenciones mostradas dentro de Cartera > Próximos dividendos no son vinculantes, ya que son ofrecidas por nuestro proveedor de datos.

El día que pago verá la retención correcta y en caso contrario escalaremos el caso a departamentos internos para investigarlo."_


Debe haber sido la presión desde burbuja


----------



## Sin_Casa (11 Jun 2021)

He encontrado otro valor ineresante, PER 2,55. en este caso mercado de india NSE


*PNB Gilts Ltd*
se dedica a trabajar con el bogierno en emision de bonos y otras actividades financieras, laqui podeis ver lo que hace, es un Primary dealer


PNB Gilts


tiene dividendos del 10% auqneu en su web dice que son mas altos. crecimiento duratne todos lso años y lo que me sroprende es que en estos dos meses ha duplicado su valor.
La he buscado en I pero me dice que no tengo permiso para invertir en mecado indio NSE, y no me aparece enla opcion para añadirlo, no se si el resto si tiene permiso
Os dejo los resultados, https://www.pnbgilts.com/data/financial/1599476367.pdf con fotos de su junta 
espero opiniones de lso espertos @Value @gordinflas @RockLobster @GOLDGOD @arriba/abajo 
Gracias


----------



## Mr Soul (11 Jun 2021)

Malus dijo:


> Les mandé un correo a los de Degiro por el tema del dividendo de Beijing y acabo de ver que lo han corregido y ahora sí, me retienen el 10%



Yo estaba en tu misma situación y también me lo han corregido. 
No había enviado ningún correo, esperaba hacerlo este finde. Supongo que nos lo habrán corregido a todos.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2021)

En IB el mercado indio está vetado

DEP


----------



## gordinflas (11 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> He encontrado otro valor ineresante, PER 2,55. en este caso mercado de india NSE
> 
> 
> *PNB Gilts Ltd*
> ...



Ni IB ni Degiro tiran India... Y es una lástima porque hay muchísimas gangas.

EDITO: @arriba/abajo se me ha adelantado


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ni IB ni Degiro tiran India... Y es una lástima porque hay muchísimas gangas.
> 
> EDITO: @arriba/abajo se me ha adelantado



Recuerdo que hace unos meses queríamos pillar una de carbón allí, verdad?


----------



## gatosaurio (11 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ni IB ni Degiro tiran India... Y es una lástima porque hay muchísimas gangas.
> 
> EDITO: @arriba/abajo se me ha adelantado



Si los brokers tuvieran la India, ya te veo abriendo posiciones en Union Carbide


----------



## Mr Soul (11 Jun 2021)

Por qué tienen vetada India? Simple curiosidad.
Y otra pregunta para los que trabajáis con IB: estaba mirando estos días la empresa General Dynamics y me acabo de dar cuenta de que no está disponible en Degiro. ¿En IB también quieren democratizar a sus clientes o son más laxos que en Degiro y tienen empresas de armamento?


----------



## gordinflas (11 Jun 2021)

runik dijo:


> Chavales, cuanto más os leo más me doy cuenta de que no tengo npi. No conocía ese canal y el vídeo la verdad es que me ha gustado, y por ser una de las empresas de Gordi.
> 
> Tal como se venía comentando de meter en Momentum esas "píldoras" de análisis de balances, viendo como este tio de el dividendo.com desgrana REE sobre la contabilidad, comentando que por ejemplo el payout es demasiado alto (yo también lo creo), le pregunto al señor @gordinflas... ¿Cómo verías hacer algo similar tanto de empresas que tienes en cartera o pueden estar en cartera, como otras que tienen un hype exagerado? Creo que sería bueno de cara a ver que multiplicar la cotización y ganar dinero especulando (Tesla), no quiere decir que se esté invirtiendo bien.
> 
> Da gusto haber encontrado este hilo gracias a la pandemia



De poder puedo hacer un vídeo hablando de tablas de resultados durante hora y media, pero no sé si a la mayoría de gente le gustaría... La contabilidad es un coñazo para casi todo el mundo menos para unos pocos frikazos como yo. 

Lo de hacer un vídeo como Gorka mirando el informe anual por encima sí que lo podría hacer, si te fijas en la tabla que ha enseñado al final (que es la que verdaderamente da más información) apenas se ha estado 3 o 4 minutos.

Me apunto la idea.



arriba/abajo dijo:


> Recuerdo que hace unos meses queríamos pillar una de carbón allí, verdad?



Coal India era la hostia... Debería tener un ADR en Estados Unidos por tamaño. Esa me dolió casi tanto como tener que vender ARLP.



gatosaurio dijo:


> Si los brokers tuvieran la India, ya te veo abriendo posiciones en Union Carbide



Te vas a reir... Donde en realidad me quería meter era en Pakistán. Tenían muchas centrales hidroeléctricas cotizando con divis de más del 15%. No se si aún deben estar a ese precio.

India tiene un montón de empresas cotizadas capitalizando poquísimo. Algunas apenas llegan a los centenares de miles de euros. Muchas de estas empresas tienen como 2000 o 3000 accionistas, así que contando que hay accionistas mayoritarios supongo que el accionista mediano (que no medio) tiene menos de 50 euros en acciones 

Muy surrealista todo...


----------



## Sin_Casa (11 Jun 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Por qué tienen vetada India? Simple curiosidad.
> Y otra pregunta para los que trabajáis con IB: estaba mirando estos días la empresa General Dynamics y me acabo de dar cuenta de que no está disponible en Degiro. ¿En IB también quieren democratizar a sus clientes o son más laxos que en Degiro y tienen empresas de armamento?



La emrpesa que dices si esta en IB. yo te animaria ha hacerte la cuenta, yo me la hice ayer, es decir ayer a las 11 emepce el proceso y a las 13 la tenia activada, pensaba que eran mas lentos. Hoy he hecho las primeras compras, pero ayer ya tenia dinero para operar.


----------



## Mr Soul (11 Jun 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> La emrpesa que dices si esta en IB. yo te animaria ha hacerte la cuenta, yo me la hice ayer, es decir ayer a las 11 emepce el proceso y a las 13 la tenia activada, pensaba que eran mas lentos. Hoy he hecho las primeras compras, pero ayer ya tenia dinero para operar.



Muchas gracias por la respuesta. 
Sin duda, voy a mandar a Degiro más lejos de mi que un cohete de General Dynamics. 

Me ponen enfermo estas cosas de las narrativas, muy enfermo.


----------



## gatosaurio (11 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> De poder puedo hacer un vídeo hablando de tablas de resultados durante hora y media, pero no sé si a la mayoría de gente le gustaría... La contabilidad es un coñazo para casi todo el mundo menos para unos pocos frikazos como yo.



Te sorprendería con lo que nos entretenemos algunos... Si algo me ha enseñado la vida es que ser friki de ciertos temas es extremadamente lucrativo. Si tienes tiempo y ganas (que no todo va a ser darnos info gratis) yo por lo menos lo apreciaría un montón. Más todavía si dijeras la empresa de la que miras las cuentas con antelación para poder echarle un vistazo antes de ver tu análisis. De hecho con las que lleváis a Momentum cuando las decís con antelación, yo me las voy mirando de antemano y así veo si coinciden mis conclusiones con vuestros comentarios, aunque ahí esta el sesgo de que si las lleváis es porque las consideráis buenas.



gordinflas dijo:


> Te vas a reir... Donde en realidad me quería meter era en Pakistán. Tenían muchas centrales hidroeléctricas cotizando con divis de más del 15%. No se si aún deben estar a ese precio



Buff Pakistan.... junto con Argelia uno de los dos sitios donde me negué a ir a trabajar. Menudo cacao de país.
¿Si cotizan en Pakistán los divis serían en rupias no? Parece que lleva devaluándose sin parar desde hace muchos años. Aunque si te dan el 15% de dividendo igual sigues sacando pasta, pero incluso yo tendría reparos morales en posiblemente financiar al terrorismo islámico o algo parecido


----------



## Manolito-14 (11 Jun 2021)

Pues la idea de gatosaurio me parece genial. Pedimos más que Hacienda jajaja. Pero si el lunes nos dices una empresa ...nos das hasta el domingo para estudiarla y entonces la despedazas como solo tú sabes a mí al menos me parecería interesantísimo. 

Enviado desde mi Mi A2 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (11 Jun 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> Te sorprendería con lo que nos entretenemos algunos... Si algo me ha enseñado la vida es que ser friki de ciertos temas es extremadamente lucrativo. Si tienes tiempo y ganas (que no todo va a ser darnos info gratis) yo por lo menos lo apreciaría un montón. Más todavía si dijeras la empresa de la que miras las cuentas con antelación para poder echarle un vistazo antes de ver tu análisis. De hecho con las que lleváis a Momentum cuando las decís con antelación, yo me las voy mirando de antemano y así veo si coinciden mis conclusiones con vuestros comentarios, aunque ahí esta el sesgo de que si las lleváis es porque las consideráis buenas.
> 
> 
> Buff Pakistan.... junto con Argelia uno de los dos sitios donde me negué a ir a trabajar. Menudo cacao de país.
> ¿Si cotizan en Pakistán los divis serían en rupias no? Parece que lleva devaluándose sin parar desde hace muchos años. Aunque si te dan el 15% de dividendo igual sigues sacando pasta, pero incluso yo tendría reparos morales en posiblemente financiar al terrorismo islámico o algo parecido



Son en rupias pero los beneficios de las hidroeléctricas van subiendo por encima de la devaluación / inflación, no había problema en eso. El problema (por lo que leí el año pasado) era que si había guerra entre India y Pakistán serían los primeros objetivos del ejército hindú. Casi el 30% de la electricidad del país sale de las hidroeléctricas del Indus y sus afluentes. Petándolas te cargas infraestructuras, dejas carreteras y vías de subministro inutilizadas por el agua, matas a un buen número de infieles musulmanes ahogados... Todo suponiendo que los dos países no apretasen el boton rojo de las nucleares en vez de darle a la guerra tradicional.

A mediados de 2020 las tensiones estaban tirando a altas, supongo que si le sumabas todo lo del Covid y el paquismo morohindú de Pakistán pues ahí se justificaba el precio. Yo habría entrado igual, pero el riesgo estaba ahí.

Y oye, cada ruipa que va a tu bolsillo es una rupia que no va a financiar el terrorismo islámico. Que los accionistas al final somos parásitos... O al menos eso es lo que me cuento cada vez que veo una noticia sobre los genocidios chinos y la venta de órganos en su mercado negro


----------



## Membroza (12 Jun 2021)

Paquistán tiene lo mejor de los 3 mundos:

- Es un basurero infecto como La India.
- Son moros.
- Los ingleses los llaman paquis, de Paquismo de mierda.


----------



## Membroza (12 Jun 2021)

@GOLDGOD ¿de dónde habéis sacado las tablas con los cálculos del Q10 y Q11 de Kistos? No veo nada en su Investors Relations. No veo tampoco un documento tipo 10-K colgado ni los balances ahí.


----------



## Value (12 Jun 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> @GOLDGOD ¿de dónde habéis sacado las tablas con los cálculos del Q10 y Q11 de Kistos? No veo nada en su Investors Relations. No veo tampoco un documento tipo 10-K colgado ni los balances ahí.







__





Investors - Kistos







kistosplc.com





Admission Document, fecha 20-04-2021.

Esa es la biblia de KISTOS. Si después de echarle un ojo (son +600 pags) no eres minimamente bullish me sorprendería!

Lo del Q11 que preguntas lo tienes sobre la pagina 580 aprox.

Saludos.


----------



## runik (13 Jun 2021)

¿Qué pensáis de la siguiente entrevista donde Andew Austin dice directamente que no están buscando el "black oil"? (min 4:15)



Invertimos pensando en que está blufeando haciéndose el tontito para atraer a los instuticionales y captar inversión? Cuando dice que es para el futuro de la transición y el vehículo eléctrico casi me caigo de la silla ¿Alguien que sepa de lenguaje corporal para idenficiar si miente como un bellaco?


----------



## Value (13 Jun 2021)

runik dijo:


> ¿Qué pensáis de la siguiente entrevista donde Andew Austin dice directamente que no están buscando el "black oil"? (min 4:15)
> 
> 
> 
> Invertimos pensando en que está blufeando haciéndose el tontito para atraer a los instuticionales y captar inversión? Cuando dice que es para el futuro de la transición y el vehículo eléctrico casi me caigo de la silla ¿Alguien que sepa de lenguaje corporal para idenficiar si miente como un bellaco?



ROBAPERISMO.

Mi teoría si tira hacia el lado ULTRA-ESG, SCOPE ZERO, "low carbon footprint" es que monte la plataforma para extraer el oil en 2023-2025 y una vez montada la vendan.

En cualquier caso, solo vendiendo el Q10 Oil creo que podrán sacar más dinero del que han pagado ellos para adquirir tullip...

Confianza total en O Fenomeno.

Vamos a hablar un rato esta tarde sobre KISTOS en el podcast de Momentum asiq te recomiendo que estés esta tarde en youtube a las 18.00!


----------



## Minadeperro (13 Jun 2021)

Value dijo:


> ROBAPERISMO.
> 
> Mi teoría si tira hacia el lado ULTRA-ESG, SCOPE ZERO, "low carbon footprint" es que monte la plataforma para extraer el oil en 2023-2025 y una vez montada la vendan.
> 
> ...



Añado a esto, una entrevista con el mismo tipo donde se toca el tema brevemente. Minuto 5:30 aproximadamente y posteriormente en el 15:10.



Breve resumen de la primera conversación:

Malcolm Graham: "No he podido evitar fijarme que en vuestra última presentación, además del gas, habéis encontrado petróleo. ¿Qué vais a hacer con él?". Ojos de avaricia brillan en su rostro.

O Fenómeno, con cara imperturbable, da una pequeña descripción de los yacimientos y añade: Sabemos que el petróleo está ahí, vamos a usar la tecnología apropiada para tratarlo, ya que está justo encima del gas que queremos extraer, pero no es nuestra meta. No es la meta de Kistos. Si finalmente podemos venderlo, bueno, pero no olvidemos que somos una empresa verde.


Resumen de la segunda conversación:

Malcolm Graham: "Me gustaría conocer cuál es tu opinión acerca de la situación actual del mercado del petróleo."

O Fenómeno: "No estoy en el mercado del petróleo, estoy en el del gas." Sonrisa picarona que puede ser carne de avatar.




Malcolm Graham (descojonándose): "Perdón, en el mercado de la energía, el de la transición."

Robaperismo confirmado.


----------



## runik (13 Jun 2021)

Minadeperro dijo:


> Añado a esto, una entrevista con el mismo tipo donde se toca el tema brevemente. Minuto 5:30 aproximadamente y posteriormente en el 15:10.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



La vi después del otro vídeo  También pensé lo mismo, vaya cara de poker tiene al decir que son verdes explotando gas  ¿Se sabe bien la historia de porque dejó/le_obligaron_a_vender su parte de RockRose? Si lo habéis comentado en el análisis de Kistos en Momentum decidme el minuto y pista, pero no me suena de que se profundizara mucho.

Por cierto, como fue a menos físicamente desde hace dos años en otra entrevista en la que reventaba los botones de la camisa, casi ni se le conoce. Incluso en la forma de expresarse y energía al hablar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (13 Jun 2021)

Joder se ha puesto hermoso el bueno de O Fenomeno

Andrew, tu ROBAPERISMO nos marca el camino


----------



## gordinflas (13 Jun 2021)

hoy debate de inflacion, seguimiento de cartera, lonking hondings y gordi muriendo de covic


----------



## aquilaris (13 Jun 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> Muchas gracias por la respuesta.
> Sin duda, voy a mandar a Degiro más lejos de mi que un cohete de General Dynamics.
> 
> Me ponen enfermo estas cosas de las narrativas, muy enfermo.



¿Qué te hace considerar GD y no Lockheed Martin ahora mismo?

Por cierto, aprovecho por si a alguien le gustan los barcos para comentar Austal. Empresa australiana de barcos un poco diferentes a los que estamos acostumbrados por aquí. Son barcos de guerra. Está a PER 8 y con unos divis de 3.8%. Un order book de 4.3 billones (market cap de 800 millones). La compañía crece (nuevos astilleros en Vietnam desde 2018) y se ha llevado bastantes contratos tanto de nuevos barcos como de mantenimiento. Tengo que echarle un ojo mejor pero por si acaso alguien quiere estudiarla también, yo soy muy novato.


----------



## Mr Soul (14 Jun 2021)

aquilaris dijo:


> ¿Qué te hace considerar GD y no Lockheed Martin ahora mismo?
> 
> Por cierto, aprovecho por si a alguien le gustan los barcos para comentar Austal. Empresa australiana de barcos un poco diferentes a los que estamos acostumbrados por aquí. Son barcos de guerra. Está a PER 8 y con unos divis de 3.8%. Un order book de 4.3 billones (market cap de 800 millones). La compañía crece (nuevos astilleros en Vietnam desde 2018) y se ha llevado bastantes contratos tanto de nuevos barcos como de mantenimiento. Tengo que echarle un ojo mejor pero por si acaso alguien quiere estudiarla también, yo soy muy novato.



No, simplemente estaba mirando empresas de defensa y comparándolas un poco. GD, Textron, Lockheed, Thales aquí en Europa...

Fue cuando estaba mirando GD cuando me di cuenta que no está en Degiro, por eso puse el post.
Pero es que las otras que estaba mirando tampoco están. Solamente está Thales de las que he puesto. Pero Thales no es una empresa 100% defensa, armamento etc, por eso la tienen en Degiro, supongo.


----------



## gordinflas (16 Jun 2021)

Up. Ya os había dicho que no habría mucho movimiento a partir de ahora.

@aquilaris Apuntada Austal. Tiene buena pinta. Me chirrían un poco los márgenes tan bajos, no se si es porque es un sector muy commoditizado y con mucha competencia (tipo sector automóvil) o que. Pinta a empresa cíclica... pero luego me leo por encima lo que hacen y pinta a que producen barcos ultraespecializados para el sector defensa, que en teoría es defensivo. 

Digo lo mismo que con las excavadoras de Lonking, no conozco bien el sector. Está en el limbo entre dos sectores que se comportan de forma muy distinta y no me atrevo a valorarla.

Por cierto, si inviertes en dividendos en Australia se te quedan un buen trozo del divi. Creo que era del 30% o así. Luego no te encuentres con la sorpresa al cobrarlos...


----------



## gatosaurio (17 Jun 2021)

@gordinflas , por casualidad sigues a Bunge Limited? La estoy mirando por mi cuenta y como es de tu estilo, igual le habías echado el ojo ya


----------



## gordinflas (17 Jun 2021)

¿Se sabe algo de si repartirán dividendos o recomprarán acciones? A estos precios deberían hacerlo. Si la acción no tiene perspectivas claras de crecimiento pero el negocio está relativamente sano y no hay perspectivas de crecimiento debería ser su primer movimiento.

Si no recompran o no devuelven dinero al accionista con los precios de las acciones por los suelos es que hay algo que no vemos. Quizá la directiva no se ha leído el manual de "subir el precio de las acciones 101" y no saben que devolviendo dinero al accionista el precio de las acciones sube. Quizá quieren hacer crecer la empresa a toda costa y están acumulando capital para hacer alguna adquisición o para invertir fuertemente en el negocio (pese a que a estos precios saldría mucho más rentable para los accionistas devolverles el dinero directamente). Quizá los intereses de la directiva no están alineados con los de los accionistas y les da igual el precio al que cotice la acción... 

Sea como sea hay que ir con cuidado. No soy un enfermo de los dividendos cuando invierto a medio plazo, hay muchos casos en los que no son necesarios (p.e. en empresas de crecimiento); pero en empresas infravaloradas y sin deuda son casi obligatorios para evitarte problemas...


----------



## gordinflas (17 Jun 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> @gordinflas , por casualidad sigues a Bunge Limited? La estoy mirando por mi cuenta y como es de tu estilo, igual le habías echado el ojo ya



Ticker BG cotizando en Estados Unidos, ¿no?

La verdad que no la conozco. Tendría que mirarme más a fondo que ha pasado entre 2017 y 2020. Desde 2017 que los cashflows operativos son más rojos que Stalin y en 2019 incluso reportaron pérdidas. La deuda también va subiendo.

Los márgenes son horribles también, aunque supongo que es por el tipo de negocio, que debe estar muy commoditizado.

No sé, da un poquito de repelús así de entrada. No sé si conoces mejor el sector / empresa y sabes lo que ha pasado estos últimos 3 años...


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (18 Jun 2021)

Por si alguien lleva. Kinetic , la subida de estos días parece que es por esto


https://media-kineticmines.todayir.com/2021061721160174649806835_en.pdf




POSITIVE PROFIT ALERT
The board of directors of the Company (the “Board”) would like to inform the shareholders of the Company (the “Shareholders”) and potential investors that, based on the unaudited management accounts of the Group for the five months ended 31 May 2021, the net profit of the Group for the six months ended 30 June 2021 is expected to increase by more than 100% over the corresponding period in 2020, mainly due to a further increase in the demand for coal as the global novel coronavirus pneumonia pandemic gradually came under control, and a significant increase in the sales price of the Group’s coal products as compared to the corresponding period last year.


----------



## gatosaurio (18 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ticker BG cotizando en Estados Unidos, ¿no?
> 
> La verdad que no la conozco. Tendría que mirarme más a fondo que ha pasado entre 2017 y 2020. Desde 2017 que los cashflows operativos son más rojos que Stalin y en 2019 incluso reportaron pérdidas. La deuda también va subiendo.
> 
> ...



Correcto, es BG. La verdad que no conozco el sector, la estaba mirando porque era uno de los tres PER más bajos de EEUU y es una empresa bastante grande y con mucha historia que no conocía. 
He estado mirando los informes de los últimos cuatro años y todos llevan el mismo tono culpando a "la coyuntura", salvo el de 2018 donde además de los agentes externos dicen explícitamente "nuestros resultados son una mierda y la cagamos con la gestión". 
Parece que es bastante cíclica y además le afectan mucho un montón de cosas distintas como el clima, desastres naturales, precios de las materias primas, enfermedades del ganado y las plantas, varianza en los yields de las cosechas, mucho riesgo geopolítico, etc... y unido a una gestión no muy competente, pues parece que la empresa pase por problemas con bastante regularidad.
En fin, inestable, arriesgado y aún yéndoles bien poco rentable: descartada.


----------



## gordinflas (18 Jun 2021)

experimento de viernes


----------



## Covid-8M (18 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> experimento de viernes



Tiene su gracia verlo en directo. He podido salir en antena en directo. Me ha dado por imaginarme que el proximo lunes sera negro y he vendido un par de empresas en modo panico mientras os escuchaba. Seguramente seguiran subiendo...


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Jun 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Tiene su gracia verlo en directo. He podido salir en antena en directo. Me ha dado por imaginarme que el proximo lunes sera negro y he vendido un par de empresas en modo panico mientras os escuchaba. Seguramente seguiran subiendo...



Que has vendido?

Queremos saber!!!


----------



## Covid-8M (18 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que has vendido?
> 
> Queremos saber!!!



Han sido un poco a boleo entre las que habia en EEUU. Nada importante, para acomodar un poco mejor el nivel de riesgo. Ha estado bien la charla de hoy, tema interesante intentar saber en que punto del ciclo estamos.
Alguno ha comentado que despues de un buen año quiza no es el mejor momento para ponerse avariciosos, y menos en el mercado americano.
Supongo que deben ser de las tuyas. Finv y kiwi. Kiwi sin beneficios y finv 25%


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (19 Jun 2021)

@Covid-8M , no tengo ni idea de si la bolsa va a subir o bajar el lunes (ni el martes, ni el miércoles...), y menos aún esas acciones en particular, pero mi opinión personalísima, vender en modo pánico y además a boleo, es una mala estrategia a medio y largo. Y va un poco en contra de lo que Momentum nos está mostrando, analizar friamente y actuar conforme a los resultados del análisis y la estrategia de cada uno.

Qiwi cotiza en USA, pero es rusa (de la parte chipriota de Rusia si quieren... ) si el mercado fuera lógico, que no lo es, una hostia del Nasdaq tampoco le debería hacer mucha pupa, pero supongo que sí lo hará, porque esto es un sin dios bastante loco.

PD: Si hubiese vendido UBER entonces sí, todos sus pecados serían perdonados y sería bienvenido de vuelta a ésta nuestra comunidad....


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Jun 2021)

Alguien tiene cojones a reconocer que lleva Uber en cartera? Venga que hablen los valientes,!


----------



## Covid-8M (19 Jun 2021)

TEOTWAWKI dijo:


> @Covid-8M , no tengo ni idea de si la bolsa va a subir o bajar el lunes (ni el martes, ni el miércoles...), y menos aún esas acciones en particular, pero mi opinión personalísima, vender en modo pánico y además a boleo, es una mala estrategia a medio y largo. Y va un poco en contra de lo que Momentum nos está mostrando, analizar friamente y actuar conforme a los resultados del análisis y la estrategia de cada uno.
> 
> Qiwi cotiza en USA, pero es rusa (de la parte chipriota de Rusia si quieren... ) si el mercado fuera lógico, que no lo es, una hostia del Nasdaq tampoco le debería hacer mucha pupa, pero supongo que sí lo hará, porque esto es un sin dios bastante loco.
> 
> PD: Si hubiese vendido UBER entonces sí, todos sus pecados serían perdonados y sería bienvenido de vuelta a ésta nuestra comunidad....



Lo cuento un poco como anecdota. Realmente son movimientos pequeños en la cartera que no deberian afectar demasiado. El tema es que desde que gordi acerto con mongolian recuerdo que le pedi que recomendara mas empresas para ir aumentando la cartera. En ese momento me dijo que no tenia nada mas en el radar. Pero conforme han ido pasando los meses y sumando colaboradores ha habido muchas sugerencias de compra que he ido añadiendo.
El caso es que ayer tenia 28 en cartera y hay bastantes que apenas conozco. Entiendo que ninguna es mala pero la verdad es que las que menos me fio son las del sector financiero.
Espero al menos ser reconocido como ejemplo de lo que no hay que hacer


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (19 Jun 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Lo cuento un poco como anecdota. Realmente son movimientos pequeños en la cartera que no deberian afectar demasiado. El tema es que desde que gordi acerto con mongolian recuerdo que le pedi que recomendara mas empresas para ir aumentando la cartera. En ese momento me dijo que no tenia nada mas en el radar. Pero conforme han ido pasando los meses y sumando colaboradores ha habido muchas sugerencias de compra que he ido añadiendo.
> El caso es que ayer tenia 28 en cartera y hay bastantes que apenas conozco. Entiendo que ninguna es mala pero la verdad es que las que menos me fio son las del sector financiero.
> Espero al menos ser reconocido como ejemplo de lo que no hay que hacer



Vamos, que te has hecho la picha un lio.


----------



## IxoRai (19 Jun 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Alguien tiene cojones a reconocer que lleva Uber en cartera? Venga que hablen los valientes,!



OHL, IAG y DIA si te sirven....


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Jun 2021)

IxoRai dijo:


> OHL, IAG y DIA si te sirven....




Buff, juegas duro


----------



## runik (20 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> experimento de viernes



Joder, aún no he acabado el programa, pero me ha encantado (creo que me estoy pasando de pelotas), la pregunta de Raúl de "entonces que el mercado Americano siga subiendo y los que bajen sean el chino y ruso... no se contempla no?" buenísima, y la defensa de que no están tan burbujeados es necesaria, pero está muy bien ver todos los puntos de vista. También los apuntes que ha hecho Gordi que el PER se ha disparado EEUU a que posiblemente los beneficios se hayan reducido y no solamente por burbuja, ese tipo de puntualizaciones y aclaraciones hacen muy rico el programa. Así los análisis parecen menos sesgados y un poco más científicos. Os felicito. Cordiales saludos


----------



## Ubi (20 Jun 2021)

Por favor,a ver si alguien me puede contestar a esta pregunta.¿Las acciones de por ejemplo Globaltrans en Londres y doláres,también pagan el impuesto de la reina ó sólo lo pagan las británicas?Gracias


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (20 Jun 2021)

Ubi dijo:


> Por favor,a ver si alguien me puede contestar a esta pregunta.¿Las acciones de por ejemplo Globaltrans en Londres y doláres,también pagan el impuesto de la reina ó sólo lo pagan las británicas?Gracias








Stamp Duty Exemption | London Stock Exchange


Stamp Duty Reserve Tax (SDRT) is automatically collected, where due, on the purchase of shares electronically settled in CREST.




www.londonstockexchange.com


----------



## gordinflas (22 Jun 2021)

Bueno, hoy por la mañana he comprado plata física. 250 monedas de 12 euros de plata. Unos 4,2 kilos de plata pura aproximadamente.

Ya se que no tiene mucho sentido a nivel numismático y tal, pero había visto que el valor de la plata dentro de esas monedas de 12 euros casi llegaba a los 12 euros también.

Es como una call infinita: si el precio de la plata sube entonces puedo obtener un beneficio revendiendo las monedas más adelante. Si el precio de la plata baja puedo ir a cambiar esas monedas de 12 euros en el banco por dinero en efectivo. Lo veo como una inversión de low risk - medium reward, al menos comparado con lo que suelo traer por aquí (que aunque digáis que no el riesgo es más alto del que podría parecer).

Con la plata más baja no me hubiera compensado comprar las monedas de 12 euros por encima de otras que se negocian a spot (p.e. los duros de plata). Con la plata más alta el downside sería mayor, ya que tendría que comprar la moneda por el valor de su plata en vez de por su valor nominal. Con el valor de la plata de la moneda tan cerca de su valor nominal creo que me llevo lo mejor de los dos mundos.

Ojo, esta inversión no forma parte de esta cartera, es otra cosa totalmente aparte. Solo informo por si a alguien le interesa.


----------



## raslghul (22 Jun 2021)

Me cuesta ver ese doble juego porque realmente , son 16,8gr que en principio si el comprador es para fundir aún tiene que refinar. 
Ahí pierdes. Si es particular puede valer.
Por otro lado, si hay inflación y sube la plata , vendes por plata, ok
si no hay inflación (pero siempre la hay) baja la plata y vendes el facial.

Yo pienso que sólo hay un juego. Plata o plomo

Por cierto, hay por ahí un video de Llinares que habla de esas monedas y otro de Matidia que dice lo contrario XD.

Yo le lancé una consulta al Banco de España para saber cómo va eso del intercambio y me contestaron en plan robot.
Es decir, pegaron este enlace:




__





Oficina Virtual del Banco de España - Catálogo de trámites - Billetes y monedas


Cambio de billetes y monedas de euro a otros de distinto valor




sedeelectronica.bde.es





Te lo paso por si te resulta de utilidad en el futuro.


----------



## Covid-8M (22 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, hoy por la mañana he comprado plata física. 250 monedas de 12 euros de plata. Unos 4,2 kilos de plata pura aproximadamente.
> 
> Ya se que no tiene mucho sentido a nivel numismático y tal, pero había visto que el valor de la plata dentro de esas monedas de 12 euros casi llegaba a los 12 euros también.
> 
> ...



Donde las ha comprado señor?


----------



## Ai1b2 (22 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, hoy por la mañana he comprado plata física. 250 monedas de 12 euros de plata. Unos 4,2 kilos de plata pura aproximadamente.
> 
> Ya se que no tiene mucho sentido a nivel numismático y tal, pero había visto que el valor de la plata dentro de esas monedas de 12 euros casi llegaba a los 12 euros también.
> 
> ...



¿De dónde sacáis esas monedas?
He buscado y he visto que venden en La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM | Homepage pero las de 12 euros no corresponden con el valor de venta.
He encontrado una de 30 euros a 30 euros, pero son solo 18 gramos ( menos de 13 € en plata)
Un saludo


----------



## gordinflas (22 Jun 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> ¿De dónde sacáis esas monedas?
> He buscado y he visto que venden en La Tienda de la FNMT-RCM | Homepage pero las de 12 euros no corresponden con el valor de venta.
> He encontrado una de 30 euros a 30 euros, pero son solo 18 gramos ( menos de 13 € en plata)
> Un saludo





Covid-8M dijo:


> Donde las ha comprado señor?



En el hilo de compra-venta de plata de este mismo foro a un particular. Luego me he pasado a recogerlas en mano. No doy más información por si acaso meto la pata, pero eso.






Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (IV)


Venimos de Hilo para la compra y venta de oro y plata entre foreros (III)




www.burbuja.info





Me ha salido a unos 13 euros la moneda. Si compras en tienda te clavan el 21% de IVA, sale mucho más a cuenta hacerlo entre particulares.

Lo que quería era algo que no tuviese valor numismático, que lo pudiese cambiar por dinero FIAT en cualquier momento y que estuviese cerca de spot. Los carlillos de 12 euros se ajustaban a eso.

Son esta serie de monedas: Monedas de 12 Euros 2002-2010 - FNMT

@MrNice es una falsa seguridad, sí... pero lo sería igual si tuviese el dinero en efectivo en el banco. Al menos si la plata se hunde y necesito la liquidez (que no creo porque esto es para largo plazo y antes vendería la cartera de medio plazo, pero bueno) le sacaré un valor facial parecido al que he pagado por él, aunque sea descontando la inflación.


----------



## ping27 (23 Jun 2021)

Buaah. No te imaginas lo feliz que me ha hecho leer eso.

Bienvenido al club. Fue mi primera inversión, y sigue teniendo un lugar muy especial en mi corazón.


----------



## Pimball (23 Jun 2021)

Buenos días.

¿alguna empresa de Acero que este a buen precio?
Estamos con todos los almacenes vacíos en españa …


----------



## Tio1saM (23 Jun 2021)

No se, pero para fabricarlo se usa carbon, a ver si la mina mongola da otro empujoncito.


----------



## Pacopaquismo (24 Jun 2021)

Gordinflas, hace semanas comentaste que estabas planteándote entrar en Orange. Está barata, con un PER bajo y buen dividendo: ¿cuál es el truco? ¿la descartaste porque le viste problemas o porque se ajusta menos al perfil “kamikaze” que otras en las que has entrado luego? ¿Cómo la veríais para una carrera de dividendos? (Pese a la doble imposición). Muchas gracias.


----------



## gordinflas (24 Jun 2021)

Pimball dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿alguna empresa de Acero que este a buen precio?
> Estamos con todos los almacenes vacíos en españa …



Ni idea. Hace un tiempo había llevado Posco y había estado mirando Severstal, no se que tal estarán ahora.

De todos modos esta forma de pensar no me parece la mejor si quieres cosas a buen precio. No se trata de pensar en que algo va a subir y luego encontrar la mejor opción que se ajuste a tu idea, se trata de buscar empresas baratas y luego fijarse si las perspectivas de esas empresas baratas son buenas. Esto que estás haciendo es especular y va muy bien si quieres invertir por tendencias, pero si realmente buscas cosas baratas lo más probable es que estés muy atrás en la curva. 

Si a un minoritario como nosotros le ha llegado la idea de que hay problemas de oferta de acero es que la gente que maneja muchísima más información macro hace meses que tienen contemplada la idea, han tomado posiciones y ya han subido el mercado... Solo hace falta mirar las cotizaciones de las acereras para comprobarlo.



Pacopaquismo dijo:


> Gordinflas, hace semanas comentaste que estabas planteándote entrar en Orange. Está barata, con un PER bajo y buen dividendo: ¿cuál es el truco? ¿la descartaste porque le viste problemas o porque se ajusta menos al perfil “kamikaze” que otras en las que has entrado luego? ¿Cómo la veríais para una carrera de dividendos? (Pese a la doble imposición). Muchas gracias.



El truco era que no está tan barata como podría parecer. Tienen más deuda que activos tangibles y que sus beneficios son mucho más elevados que sus flujos de caja reales. En 2020 han entrado 1,55€ por acción en las cuentas de la empresa pero ellos contabilizan 1,7€ de beneficios. Llevan haciendo eso los últimos años. 

Seguramente es porque están apreciando activos intangibles. Quizá es que soy muy cínico, pero cuando una empresa me dice que sus intangibles suben pero nunca se refleja en sus flujos de caja me suena a ingenieria contable para aparentar mejores resultados.

No está cara y seguramente valga para dividendos, pero a mi no me gustan que las empresas hagan estas cosas en sus cuentas, la verdad.


----------



## Rexter (24 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ni idea. Hace un tiempo había llevado Posco y había estado mirando Severstal, no se que tal estarán ahora.
> 
> De todos modos esta forma de pensar no me parece la mejor si quieres cosas a buen precio. No se trata de pensar en que algo va a subir y luego encontrar la mejor opción que se ajuste a tu idea, se trata de buscar empresas baratas y luego fijarse si las perspectivas de esas empresas baratas son buenas. Esto que estás haciendo es especular y va muy bien si quieres invertir por tendencias, pero si realmente buscas cosas baratas lo más probable es que estés muy atrás en la curva.
> 
> Si a un minoritario como nosotros le ha llegado la idea de que hay problemas de oferta de acero es que la gente que maneja muchísima más información macro hace meses que tienen contemplada la idea, han tomado posiciones y ya han subido el mercado... Solo hace falta mirar las cotizaciones de las acereras para comprobarlo.



Haré un poco de intrusismo al bueno de Gordinflas si me lo permite con mis pacocomentarios de barra de bar.

Para mi gusto el acero está caro. Sector muy cíclico que está en máximos sin demasiado sentido a mi entender. El acero está en máximos, pero también todos los insumos (mineral, chatarra, electricidad, ferroaleaciones, etc.) Y los precios de los derechos disparados, aunque esto no afecta a todas. Los fletes también están nuy caros (para vuestras alegrías con los navíos).

La mayoría han subido muchísimo al calor del rally de las materias primas y unos buenos resultados, pero hacer previsión de resultados en este sector es muy muy complicado. Y vienen años de mucha inversión sobre todo para las empresas con base en Europa, porque con los precios de las emisiones Arcelor corre el peligro de no ser competitiva en ninguna de sus plantas principales de Europa (las de alto horno) en el medio plazo. 

La única empresa en la que sí metería a día de hace un mes en siderurgia es en Aceros Arequipa, pero cotiza en la bolsa de Lima y no tengo acceso desde mi broker. Aunque claro, con la llegada de Castillo al poder... Pues cambia la cosa. 

Y la clave está en ese último párrafo, las empresas ya se han puesto manos a la obra para solucionar la falta de oferta de acero, sobre todo con la construcción de alguna pequeña planta en los EEUU, la reactivación de las plantas brasileñas paradas (incluso alguna que llevaba más de un lustro inactiva) y el aumento de producción en otras plantas a nivel mundial que no operan a máxima capacidad. Pero estas cositas siempre llevan su tiempo hasta que se equilibra la oferta. 

Y sí, como bien dices, todas las empresas del sector y relacionadas ya tenían ese conocimiento desde bastante antes y habrán comprado al precio que tenían que comprar.


----------



## pedro.rgo (27 Jun 2021)

Time Interconnect anuncia mañana resultados anuales. También notificó hace unos días la adquisición de una empresa llamada GP Industries Ltd


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (28 Jun 2021)

pedro.rgo dijo:


> Time Interconnect anuncia mañana resultados anuales. También notificó hace unos días la adquisición de una empresa llamada GP Industries Ltd





https://www.time-interconnect.com/download/A16927BC-9F65-4621-B930-3691263CF002-20210628_1939_04_E.pdf



Ahí los tienes


----------



## gordinflas (28 Jun 2021)

Time Interconnect en la línea de lo previsto. La subida es bastante más bestia en beneficios que en ingresos. Los márgenes son bastante pequeños (supongo que porque fabricar cables no debe tener unas barreras de entrada muy elevadas), de modo que a la mínima que suben un 1% o un 2% el margen los beneficios se disparan. Nada destacable aparte de eso. Ya no dependen tanto de Huawei, eso es bueno.

@pedro.rgo esa adquisición se la miraron hace unos días @Value y @GOLDGOD . Uno de los dos creía que la había comprado tirando a cara, el otro que era un precio justo (aunque no recuerdo quién decía qué). Si no recuerdo mal la compraron a un PER 8 aproximadamente.


----------



## dividendista andaluz (29 Jun 2021)

Pimball dijo:


> Buenos días.
> 
> ¿alguna empresa de Acero que este a buen precio?
> Estamos con todos los almacenes vacíos en españa …





Rexter dijo:


> Haré un poco de intrusismo al bueno de Gordinflas si me lo permite con mis pacocomentarios de barra de bar.
> 
> Para mi gusto el acero está caro. Sector muy cíclico que está en máximos sin demasiado sentido a mi entender. El acero está en máximos, pero también todos los insumos (mineral, chatarra, electricidad, ferroaleaciones, etc.) Y los precios de los derechos disparados, aunque esto no afecta a todas. Los fletes también están nuy caros (para vuestras alegrías con los navíos).



El acero esta caro porque hay escasez. 

A los chinos ya no les dejan escupir veneno al aire tan libremente, y ademas lo que producen se lo quedan ellos. En Rusia igual el acero se lo estan quedando ellos. Tambien tienen tarifas adicionales a pagar para exportarlo entonces no les renta.

En europa van a proteger nuestro acero durante otros 3 años EU extends steel safeguard measures for another three years

China salio hace nada diciendo que iba a vender reservas de las commodities que tenia para intentar que se calmaran un poco los precios, y ojo, de acero no se han ofrecido a soltar nada. Ya hace años tumbaron los precios pero ahora la situacion es distinta y no pueden hacerlo

Lo de que las empresas van a reabrir hornos viejos y construir hornos nuevos, no va a suceder, ya se la metieron ellos mismos haciendo exactamente lo mismo y estuvieron comiendo mierda y tumbando el precio del acero ellos mismos porque tenian que vender si o si para poder pagar las deudas enormes que tenian. AHORA ya saben de que va el juego, solo tienen que estarse quietas y en 1 año solo van a imprimir tanto billete que se van a quedar con deuda 0.


Y si miras los futuros, esta todo 2021 por encima de 1500, y a 2022 se le va viendo tambien con ganas https://www.cmegroup.com/markets/metals/ferrous/hrc-steel.quotes.html


*ENTONCES*

Lo que hay que hacer es comprar empresas integradas verticalmente, y una vez estes contento con hasta donde han llegado salirse, porque eventualmente la oferta podra cumplir la demanda y se relajaran las cosas (y a este ritmo lo mismo se nos hace 2022 bien entrado antes de que pase)


De las que producen mayoritariamente con hornos de arco electrico y chatarra tienes *NUCOR* y *STLD*
De las de horno de toda la vida tienes *MT *y *CLF


CLF *es la mas grande en america en produccion de acero enrollado y de mineral de hierro, y ademas produce bastante HBI que es un tipo de metal que se puede usar en los hornos de arco electrico tambien, entonces con esto pueden jugar bastante durante este periodo tocho que estamos pasando

*MT* es la mas grande que tenemos en europa y estan IMPRIMIENDO billetes, estan haciendo buybacks y reduciendo deuda




Si miras los multiplos la mejor es *CLF*, tiene bastante deuda porque compro las operaciones de USA de MT hace nada, pero con el dinero que estan ganando dentro de nada no van a tener deuda, y el CEO ha dicho que ese es el plan. Ademas es un CHAD de cuidado, si buscas su historia lo veras, se llama Lourenco Goncalves. 

CLF es digna de estudio, y yo creo que antes que acabe el año la tenemos en 40$. Aqui en este articulo dicen lo mas importante https://seekingalpha.com/article/4436730-cleveland-cliffs-market-is-still-not-pricing-the-fair-value






Yo en mi cartera de acero llevo *MT *y *CLF *, mineras no llevo ninguna porque no tienen el mismo potencial.
De otras commodities llevo *PBR *, que el petroleo nos va a dar grandes alegrias tambien


----------



## Pacopaquismo (29 Jun 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ni idea. Hace un tiempo había llevado Posco y había estado mirando Severstal, no se que tal estarán ahora.
> 
> De todos modos esta forma de pensar no me parece la mejor si quieres cosas a buen precio. No se trata de pensar en que algo va a subir y luego encontrar la mejor opción que se ajuste a tu idea, se trata de buscar empresas baratas y luego fijarse si las perspectivas de esas empresas baratas son buenas. Esto que estás haciendo es especular y va muy bien si quieres invertir por tendencias, pero si realmente buscas cosas baratas lo más probable es que estés muy atrás en la curva.
> 
> ...



Muchísimas gracias, Gordinflas, por tu respuesta y la explicación.


----------



## Value (29 Jun 2021)

Son peores de lo que yo tenía modelado y como bien comenta @gordinflas esto de comprar empresas entre 8 y 10 veces beneficios cuando tu negocio principal cotiza a menos de 5... no suele ser buena idea.

En cualquier caso no han diluido y la deuda me parece manejable, si realmente encuentran sinergias deberíamos ver buenos números en el futuro.

Me tengo que leer aún el AR con calma a ver q comentan sobre las subidas de precios en las mmpp y como van a gestionarlo.


----------



## Noctis (30 Jun 2021)

He estado analizando la empresa: China Dongxiang Group Co Ltd (3818)

La pongo en este hilo en lugar del de Momentum , porque podría ser una inversión value/crecimiento, con una empresa sin deuda y posicionada fuertemente en el sector, aunque con competencia y nulas barreras de entrada como tal, más allá de las marcas.

Tal vez sea más del estilo de Gordi y Gold, aunque sin tener barreras de entrada. También he tenido dudas al mirar sus cuentas, que me gustaría que otros me comentaseis.

Es la empresa China líder en ropa, calzado deportivo y accesorios en China, y tiene marcas muy potentes como KAPPA, no solo en China, también en Japón como PHENIX (centrada en esquí profesional, alpinismo y otros deportes). Venden en las principales regiones y ciudades chinas a través de tiendas propias y otros distribuidores. Tiene otras marcas de ropa como X-NIX centrada en snowboard o INHABITANT para deportes extremos. Algunas de estas marcas tienen red de distribución en Japón, Corea, Australia, Europa, Canadá y Estados Unidos. También tienen ropa para niños, aunque es minoritaria, representa unos ingresos del 4,8%.

Cuidan mucho su marca KAPPA, ha cumplido 50 años y han hecho colaboraciones con otras marcas, artistas de renombre, músicos componiendo canción sobre esta marca y comics para seguir mejorando su capacidad de marcar tendencias. Lo veo lógico porque es la que paga la fiesta principalmente.

Si queréis más información sobre sus marcas, y su desarrollo, en los informes anuales lo explican muy bien, lo pondré debajo del todo.

Comentar que su año va de marzo a marzo. Por lo que las cuentas que vamos a ver son de 2019/2020 y luego otro reporte de otra parte del 2020

En este periodo 2019/2020 los ingresos aumentaron un 12,6% con respecto al año anterior unos 1841 millones de yuanes, sin embargo, los beneficios han caído un 14,7% unos 366 millones, y el beneficio por acción un 14,9%. Les llego una ostia gorda los 3 primeros meses de 2020.

Para tratar de paliar esto han estado mejorando sus puntos de venta y reformando las tiendas y tratando de mejorar la producción. Cambios a una rotación de mercancías más rápida para bajar el inventario y esperan que con este proceso baje mucho más rápido de lo que es habitual.

A finales de marzo de 2020 tenían 1372 tiendas (132 tiendas menos que el año anterior) han cerrado las que menos rendimiento generaban y han impulsado el crecimiento a través de la venta electrónica con el fin de diversificar el consumo y ampliar los canales de ventas para atraer a más clientes. Esta red de comercio electrónico ya la tenían anteriormente, pero con el COVID la han potenciado bastante, y a pesar de la situación han conseguido aumentar sus ingresos.

En Japón, el otro principal foco de ventas disminuyó sus ingresos un 10%. Están tratando de aumentar ventas haciendo proyectos con su marca PHENIX, centrados sobretodo en futbol.

Su coste de ventas es alrededor del 40% de sus ingresos, no es tan elevado. Unos gastos de distribución de más de 1000 millones y finalmente un beneficio de 359 millones sin embargo tuvieron un beneficio de 230 millones por conversión de moneda y finalmente fueron 590 millones. (este beneficio suelen tenerlo todos los años, pero no de esa cantidad, el año anterior fue de 90 millones).

Si miramos el balance veremos que tiene 457 millones de inventario (atrás esta mencionado que buscan disminuirlos de cara al futuro). De los 11600 millones de Activo total que tiene, casi 3700 son de Activos financieros a valor razonable con cambios en resultados que hacen referencia a Inversiones no cotizadas, Acciones, e inversiones de fondos, que es algo que en teoría tienen, pero a saber el valor que tendrá en el futuro. Hay que tenerlo en cuenta. 200 millones de activos intangibles (las 2 marcas de ropa grandes y el software que usan), va disminuyendo por la amortización.

Tiene 2000 millones en caja, y a esto se suma las Reservas en el Patrimonio Neto de más de 9500 millones. La empresa tiene 1073 millones de deuda (tanto a largo como a corto) por lo tanto tiene caja disponible para usar.

Me he mirado las acciones en circulación y no han emitido nuevas acciones, al menos desde el 2018, que es hasta donde he mirado.

El flujo de caja sale positivo, aunque agradecería que alguien con más ojo que yo lo mirase mejor. Porque es curioso que por actividades operativas (lo que es el negocio) solo hayan ingresado 30 millones que por supuesto con impuestos y tal salen 110 millones en negativo y han generado por inversión casi 1700 millones. Es algo que veo un poco raro, el año anterior 234 millones en negativo en actividad operativa.

Todos estos datos recordemos son de marzo de 2019 al 2020, voy a poner datos de los 6 siguientes meses, hasta septiembre de 2020, para ver cómo han ido y finalmente comentaré Per, precio, dividendo…

En estos 6 meses han ingresado 899 millones de yuanes muy similar al periodo anterior (6meses), un 0,04% menos. El coste de ventas se ha reducido un poco, un 0,62%.

El margen bruto de beneficios es de 539 millones, a los cuales, si le restamos gastos de distribución, personal… estarían en 140 millones en negativo. Sin embargo, han tenido ingresos de 1355 millones en el epígrafe de “Otros ingresos”, que son estos, ingresos por ventas de activos financieros, variación del valor de instrumentos financieros…

*Es decir, que no tengo nada claro algunas de estas partidas ni sé si se podrán mantener en el futuro. No estoy seguro de entender del todo la estructura financiera que tienen, por eso, si alguien tiene un mínimo interés en la empresa, me gustaría que entre todos lo comentásemos y así podamos aprender.*

Gracias a estos ingresos, han tenido un beneficio de 1113 millones, que comparándolo al periodo anterior (que fueron 186), un aumento de casi el 500% de los beneficios.

El balance se mantiene prácticamente igual, casi 3000 millones de caja, más inventario, más reservas y un poco más de deuda 1177 millones (casi un 10% más) pero todavía tiene caja neta.

Sobre el flujo de caja, igual que lo dicho anteriormente.

La acción ha subido desde el 2021 casi un 93% y este mes casi un 40%, está a 1,37 HKD, a este precio, me sale de Per usando un beneficio por acción del primer informe de 19,5, no sé si lo estoy calculando bien, pero si usamos el beneficio de los 6 meses donde el beneficio por acción ronda el 0,32 sale un Per de 4,3.

La empresa lleva pagando dividendo desde 2015, este año para recompensar a sus accionistas, ya que el beneficio por acción bajó casi un 15% van a distribuir un dividendo especial en base a resultados de los 6 meses del año 2020 hasta llegar a un payout del 45%, un dividendo de 0,10 un 7,3% a precio actual. El domicilio social está en las Islas Caimán por lo que asumo que el dividendo es ECO-Dividendo.

Aparte de no entender la parte financiera, esta inversión tiene el típico riesgo característico del sector:

Los cambios en la industria: 0 barreras de entrada y mucha competencia. Cada vez más las personas se preocupan por la calidad, estilo y marca de ropa y esta empresa deberá mantener una marca diferenciada para seguir creciendo. Esto, en mi opinión lo están tratando de hacer, ya veremos si lo consiguen.

Dejo los dos reportes:

2019/2020: https://doc.irasia.com/listco/hk/chinadongxiang/annual/2020/ar2020.pdf
03/2020-09/2020: https://doc.irasia.com/listco/hk/chinadongxiang/interim/2021/intrep.pdf


----------



## MonoInversor (1 Jul 2021)

Hola a todos, 

Soy casi virgen en esto pero, al hilo de lo sugerido en alguna entrada previa del hilo, traigo aquí esta idea por si algún compañero más solvente que yo en estas lides quiere echarle un vistazo y/o aportar su granito de arena a la idea. Aviso que mi análisis puede ser bastante simple debido a mi inexperiencia (y base limitada a nivel teórico). Cualquier comentario sobre puntos flacos que veáis será bienvenido.

Bueno, al tema. Lo que traigo es una (ex) SPAC llamada SoFi Technologies, Inc. (ticker "SOFI", cotiza en Nasdaq). La SPAC originalmente se llamaba Social Capital Hedosophia Holdings Corp V.

A. Algunas ideas previas sobre las SPAC

Vaya por delante que, según tengo entendido, con el tema de las SPAC ha habido bastante revuelo los últimos tiempos porque se duda de su rentabilidad a corto plazo (o tal vez incluso viabilidad) y que, en general, puedan ser una buena opción para los accionistas que entran en el negocio target en fase SPAC o post SPAC. 

Tras echarle un vistazo a unas cuantas en mis ratos libres (tal vez me habré mirado 100) me atrevería a adelantar algunas ideas (un poco random) que me han ido surgiendo tras ese proceso: 

1. Según lo veo yo, la SPAC incorpora un elemento de "salida a bolsa" del negocio, con lo que supone eso de que se intenta que los que ya están dentro maximicen (en lo posible) su posición a costa de los que entrarán en el negocio tras esa salida (vgr. aquellos que adquieren valores en la SPAC tras anunciarse/aprobarse la adquisición, o tras realizarse la fusión con el target). Esto supone un handicap para el accionista que entra porque va a tardar más en que el negocio confirme -en su casp- con realidades la valoración que se le ha dado implícitamente (en beneficio de los que ya estaban dentro) al momento de programarse la operación, con el agravante de que en el corto plazo algunos de los que estén dentro (incluyendo directivos y empleados) irán saliendo al menos en parte aprovechando la valoración dada al programarse la operación y el hype que pueda producirse con la acción.

2. La gran mayoría de SPACs no tienen previsto que el negocio vaya a estar en posición de generar EBITDAs (o FCF etc) positivos hasta como mínimo 2 o 3 años. Hay algunas (no pocas) que incluso prevén plazos más largos (4-5 años) para alcanzar break even. Eso sí, diría que la práctica totalidad promete que a partir de ese momento el crecimiento (inclusive de EBITDA etc.) va a ser muy alto. Según lo veo yo, esto supone que, si se entra al principio, hay que hacer una travesía del desierto, en la mayoría de SPACs, de 2 o 3 años hasta que la cosa empieza a ponerse calentita - con el agravante mencionado de que las salidas de insiders pueden entretanto ir empujando en precio de la acción a la baja, o no permitir que suba. Otro regalito para el accionista que entra ahora..

3. En línea con lo anterior, el plan de la mayoría de SPACs contempla que, durante ese proceso de 2 años o más, se irá quemando (en mayor o menor medida) cash para hacer crecer el negocio. Este proceso que entiendo que es natural, puede complicar la situación si las cosas no van como se espera. Por contra, no impide ir monitorizando el progreso de la empresa y salirse uno si no se ve claro. Intuyo que aún en estos casos, si la desviación respecto del plan no es muy grande, puede ser posible salirse con pocas o nulas pérdidas debido a la tendencia del precio a mantenerse al menos en la zona de los 10 USD.

4. Dicho esto, no deja de ser cierto de que con las SPAC se están sacando negocios a bolsa y se da oportunidad al público de participar en negocios potencialmente rentables y que en algunos casos pueden ser grandes empresas en el futuro. Os tengo que decir que tras haber mirado decenas, me ha sorprendido mucho el grado de inventiva y de capacidad de innovación de todas estas empresas. Las hay de todo tipo; es alucinante; pura inventiva humana.

5. Fruto de lo anterior, me atrevería a decir que quienes piensen que tras entrar en una SPAC van a empezar a contar billetes de un día para otro probablemente se equivoquen. Creo que simplemente no funciona así. La única excepción sería entrar prontito cuando está a 10 y poder vender por algo más (entre 10 y 20) si se produce algún hype entre que se anuncia la adquisición y poco después de producirse la fusión. Luego podría haber puntos de entrada de nuevo -si apetece- cuando las aguas se calmen y el valor vuelva a bajar hacia los 10, en su caso. Nótese que cuando digo entrar, no me refiero a hacerlo en una SPAC que todavía no ha cerrado un acuerdo de adquisición de un negocio, sino necesariamente después (porque eso nos permite analizar mínimamente el negocio y el plan). A lo contrario yo personalmente no le veo ningún sentido. Entonces, según yo lo veo, en la mayoría de ocasiones lo suyo sería mantenerla en el radar (entre 0 y 2 años, tal vez más si el break even se producirá más tarde), y si el negocio y el plan interesan, la cotización se mantiene en niveles razonables (lo más cercana a 10 posible) y la empresa va cumpliendo (no digamos ya si lo mejora) lo que dice en el plan, plantearse la entrada en algún momento dentro de ese periodo.

Bueno, tras este circunloquio previo, vamos ahora sí al tema.

B. SoFi Technologies, Inc. ("SOFI" - tal vez algún día nuestra Sofi?)

1. Previa - Herramientas de trabajo

Para mirar SPACs yo normalmente utilizo la web www.spacinsider.com (en versión gratuita). Una vez ahí clickando en la SPAC que sea, os abre una nueva ventana con algo de información y vinculos a todos (o al menos los más importantes) los filings realizados por la SPAC. También se incluye una investors presentation y a veces una analyst presentation actualizada. No hace falta decir que esos filings también se pueden buscan en la base de datos EDGAR. 

En este caso, no obstante, ya se ha producido la fusión y los materiales (salvo error) los he visto únicamente en la propia web de sofi (investors relations claro). Ahí podréis ver significativamente:

- la investors presentation (https://s27.q4cdn.com/749715820/fil...or-Presentation_-SoFi-FINAL-(01.06.2021)2.pdf)

- los earnings de Q1 (SoFi Technologies, Inc. (SOFI) - Events & Presentations).

2. Lo que hace SoFi

No me voy a extender mucho sobre este tema porque cuando veáis la presentación creo que os va a sonar familiar a muchos de vosotros. Básicamente ofrecen un ecosistema muy completo de productos fintech para el público. Más específicamente, tienen tres areas principales, préstamos (lending - student loan refi, personal loans, homre loans, in school loans), plataforma tecnológica Galileo y servicios financieros (invest, money, credit card, lantern, relay, protect). 

Estas areas de negocio están en momentos de maduración diferentes, la parte de préstamos 25% CAGR para el periodo 2020-2025, la parte de Galileo al 55%, y la parte de servicios financieros al (ojo) 153% (todo ello 2020-2025). En 2020 los ingresos iban a ser mayoritariamente (83%) de la parte de préstamos, pero se espera que para 2025 eso se haya diluido y las tres areas estén más o menos 1/3 cada una.

Según entiendo, debieron empezar con la parte de préstamos, y han ido ampliando a otros servicios y creando ese ecosistema. Eso explicaría que todavía la parte de préstamos pese mucho en sus ingresos. En la presentación explican que han sacado muchos productos nuevos y que su plataforma les permite hacerlo a un coste bajo. El hecho de ser mutiproducto les permite vender los distintos productos a sus clientes.

En Q4de 2020 la empresa tenía unos 1,7 millones de usuarios. Para 2021 se estimaba llegar a 3 millones; todos ellos en EEUU. En el Q1 de 2021 llevaban casi 2,3 millones (YoY 110%). La empresa lleva 8Q seguidos aumentando usuarios a unos ratios de entre el 37% y el 110% (YoY). Estos ratios han ido aumentando en todos los periodos. Algo similar ocurre con sus productos (a YoY un 121% en Q1 de 2021 - y para productos financieros solamente un YoY en Q1 de 273%). Sus cuentas de Galileo han ido aumentando también (actualmente 70 millones de cuentas, YoY 130%).

Debe añadirse que, según ellos dicen, están posicionados para ser la empresa "ganadora" del sector, lo que les supondría llevarse la parte más grande del pastel. Parece ser que su público target son personas jovenes de alto poder adquisitivo, que creen que no están bien servidas por el mercado (aquí, para hacer justicia, iríamos a contra de ideas previas de inversión de este hilo, en empresas dedidas a cobrar altos intereses a poblaciones desfavorecidas).

3. Un par de regalitos que hay dentro

Según entiendo, hace pcoos años la empresa compro Galileo, lo que les da una ventaja competitiva relevante. Dejo a quien le interese hacer los deberes de mirar lo que es Galileo.

La empresa está actualmente en proceso de compra de un banco (pequeño, entiendo) en EEUU, lo que les daría ciertas ventajas. En la presentación se cuantifica el resultado de estas ventajas que oscila en un EBITDA adicional que se va incrementando desde 42 (o fracción) hasta 200 millones USD de 2021 a 2025. 

4. Potencialidades

Según previsiones, la empresa iba a tener unos ingresos ajustados de 621M USD en 2020 (que según veo se cumplieron) y se espera vayan aumentando hasta alcanzar 3.669M en 2025 (a tasas que oscilan entre el 58% y el 31% para ese periodo).

5. Resultados Q1

Para Q1 de 2021 la empresa tuvo unos ingresos netos ajustados de aprox. 216M USD, con un EBITDA positivo de 4M. Esto suposo (ojo) mejorar el mejor escenario previsto para ese periodo. En la presentación Q1 dan más datos que sugiero examinar si es de interés. A mí me parecen todos consistentes (pese a que hubo un negative impact de 5M y de 32M - pecata minuta a estas alturas diría). Pese a estos negative impacts la empresa reitera su guidance para 2021. 

El EBITDA ajustado iba a ser de -66M en 2020 y finalmente fue de -44M USD. Se entró en EBITDA positivo en Q3 de 2020; en Q1 de 2021 hay EBITDA positivo de 4M USD.

Vamos, que parece que la empresa está justo entrando en positivos. 

Notese que este es uno de los aspectos que hace contrastar esta empresa con la gran mayoría de SPACs: está entrando en positivos ya, mientras redacto estas líneas. Además nos confirman en el guidance dado en Q1 2021 que no es un espejismo y que esperan que para 2021 sea 27M.

6. Conclusiones de lo anterior

En fin, después de todo lo expuesto, creo que a muchos ya os sonará la música con otras fintech que han ido saliendo en este hilo (o en el podcast Momentum Financial  - grandes!).

No he entrado a valorar las amenazas para esta empresa, que por lo que he leído por ahí residen fundamentalmente en que pueda venirles algún competidor potente del sector bancario de EEUU. En todo caso, como ellos dicen, ya van primeros y queda un montón de mercado al que expandirse (inclusive otros países). La valoración más a fondo de estas amenazas ya la dejo para los expertos. 

Pese a esto, creo que la empresa puede tener mucho potencial. 

7. Situación actual - lo que no me gusta tanto (pero creo que aún ofrece buenas oportunidades)

Como sabéis las SPACs salen a 10 USD. Actualmente esta empresa está rondando los 18-19 USD, con cierta volatilidad. Creo que ha habido un poco de hype con esta empresa, y esto no ha ayudado. Lo ideal hubiera sido pillarla en esos 10 USD, pero es posible que incluso al precio actual sea una buena inversión..

Dicho esto, una cuestión a tener en cuenta, por lo que he leído por ahí (y si lo he entendido bien), se van a liberar un montón de acciones de los que estaban dentro (inclusive directivos y/o personal) un día de estos y esto podría hacer que cayera el precio unos cuantos dólares - tal vez la zona de 15, o quien sabe si más. Si esto fuera cierto y se acaba produciendo, y si se considera que esta empresa es una buena inversión, podría ser un momento ideal (tal vez el último a buen precio) para pillar algunas acciones. Si como ha hecho hasta ahora, la empresa sigue yendo como un cohete y cumple las previsiones (hasta ahora las ha mejorado también parece ser), el valor debería ir aún más para arriba a partir de aquí durante ese horizonte hasta 2025. Esto lo digo sujeto al punto siguiente.

8. Aspectos que no me gustan

Según mi humilde y limitada experiencia, el tema con las SPACs no está en lo que te dicen en la presentación, sino (a veces) en lo que no te dicen. 

Los materiales disponibles (y significativamente la presentación para inversores) no incluyen ningún análisis de la valoración que se da al negocio y a la operación, y comparación con empresas pares. Esto me dificulta saber si la valoración que se ha dado es favorable o no a los nuevos accionistas (al ser una SPAC, doy por hecho que no mucho, pero dentro de eso hay grados), y es algo que no me gusta. También debe tenerse en cuenta que la capitalización de esta empresa actualmente, con precios a 18-19 USD, ronda ya los 15B. Así a ojo, por tanto, cuando estaban a 10 USD la capitalización sería de poco más de la mitad (unos 8M?). Esto ya es una manía mía, pero me atraen más las SPACs con valoraciones que sean en torno a 1B, máximo 2B. Lo que quiero decir con esto es que, a estos niveles de valoración, no puedo ponderar si la acción todavía tiene recorrido para arriba o si ya se ha descontado todo. Tal vez algún compañero pueda echar una mano. Pese a ello, tiendo a pensar que -sujeto a las premisas anteriores- la acción debería ir para arriba igualmente. Si la acción cae temporalmente a 15 o así, en zonas más cercanas a los iniciales 10USD, entonces sí que me sentiría (aún) más tranquilo para entrar.

Otro tema que me escama es que (salvo error) no he encontrado en los materiales un balance de como está la empresa (nota: en SPACs creo que es medio normal que no esté porque el negocio hasta que se produce la fusión opera opera por separado). Estaría bien verlo para saber si la empresa tiene deuda y cuánta.

9. Horizonte de inversión

Por todo lo expuesto (y de nuevo sujeto a los condicionantes que mencioné) esta acción creo que valdría para casi cualquier horizonte de inversión: si se coge a 15 podría a corto plazo estar de nuevo en zona de 20 y salirse; si se quiere mantener la tirada más tiempo (tal vez hasta 2025 o más allá - porqué no si la empresa gana cada vez más?), podría ser suficiente cogerla ahora a 18 o 19, y no digamos ya si hay suerte y baja a 15 - ello siempre suponiendo que la valoración actual no esté descontando ya todo el recorrido que tiene hasta 2025 (ver punto 8 anterior). Si me podéis dar opinión se agradecería; y en general cualquier comentario será bienvenido. Si se me escapa algo o hay errores mis disculpas anticipadas, no ha sido con mala intención, y estaré agradecido por lo que aprenda de los comentarios o reservas que podáis tener. 

Gracias y suerte a todos!


----------



## Ratziel (2 Jul 2021)

¿Qué le está pasando a los barcos así de repente?


----------



## Value (2 Jul 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> ¿Qué le está pasando a los barcos así de repente?



No tengo una respuesta simple para las de containers, preguntalo el domingo en el podcast que será un buen tema a comentar.

El BULK es verdad que esta bajando el indice de capes, pero el resto de barcos midsizes se mantienen muy fuertes.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (2 Jul 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> ¿Qué le está pasando a los barcos así de repente?



te equivocas de hilo , aquí de barcos cero Zapatero , como si preguntas por Santander


----------



## gordinflas (4 Jul 2021)

Bueno, pues hoy por la tarde podcast. Me sabe mal no estar activo estos últimos días, la verdad es que tampoco hay muchas novedades en la cartera. Pero bueno, sigo aquí.

@MonoInversor con nosotros vas a tener un problema, y es que todo el equipo odia las SPAC  @arriba/abajo tuvo una mala experiencia con un par de ellas y los demás tenemos otro tipo de perfil inversor.

En mi caso suelo evitar las SPAC porque hay una tendencia histórica a maltratar a los accionistas y porque muchas veces las expectativas suelen ser humo. Eso es lo normal en empresas de crecimiento en fase inicial, pero ahora el growth está de moda y cualquier mierda que dice que crece cotiza no solo como si fuera a funcionar, sino como si ya se asumiera que va a ser una nueva FAANG. No sé si en este caso en concreto será así, pero ya te digo que tampoco es mi especialidad.

@Noctis esta me la había mirado. La subida de este año es porque la gente compró cosas de gimnasio a saco para poder saltarse las cuarentenas y salir a la calle a "hacer ejercicio"  No lo digo yo, lo dicen ellos en su informe anual.

En realidad, si anualizas a 5 años vista, no crece casi nada. Si suponemos que el crecimiento de este año se va a mantener en los siguientes estaríamos hablando de una empresa value, pero si vuelve a niveles pre-covid pues tampoco está muy barata, la verdad. En mi opinión hay cosas que tienen más potencial y que no tienen tantos condicionales añadidos.


----------



## MonoInversor (4 Jul 2021)

Muchas gracias por la opinión @gordinflas. La verdad es que yo lo veo un poco como vosotros, gran negocio de entrada para los que lanzan la Spac, y riesgo y promesas para el resto. Hay que cogerlas un poco con pinzas. Aún así esta me parece interesante y la iré siguiendo. 

Ahí estaré disfrutando vuestro podcast de hoy.


----------



## Noctis (4 Jul 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, pues hoy por la tarde podcast. Me sabe mal no estar activo estos últimos días, la verdad es que tampoco hay muchas novedades en la cartera. Pero bueno, sigo aquí.
> 
> @MonoInversor con nosotros vas a tener un problema, y es que todo el equipo odia las SPAC  @arriba/abajo tuvo una mala experiencia con un par de ellas y los demás tenemos otro tipo de perfil inversor.
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Tienes razón, suponiendo un caso de que regresen a los resultados pre-covid con un ligero aumento de ventas, aun así no seria nada del otro mundo. Estoy mirando una de maquinaria bastante pequeña: Tak Lee Machinery Holdings Ltd (2102). Ya os contaré que tal.


----------



## gordinflas (4 Jul 2021)

probamos a emitir en 1080p

Vamos a tener problemas de conexión seguro... Dificultades y tal


----------



## tonibar (5 Jul 2021)

Dejo aquí una IT China recomendada por @HolyFinance que va tirando fuerte

HKG:8319 Expert Systems Holdings Limited


----------



## anonimocobarde (5 Jul 2021)

tonibar dijo:


> Dejo aquí una IT China recomendada por @HolyFinance que va tirando fuerte
> 
> HKG:8319 Expert Systems Holdings Limited



Solo el nombre ya me tira para atrás. Suena a IA Paco de los 90


----------



## jjh (5 Jul 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> Solo el nombre ya me tira para atrás. Suena a IA Paco de los 90


----------



## gordinflas (5 Jul 2021)

tonibar dijo:


> Dejo aquí una IT China recomendada por @HolyFinance que va tirando fuerte
> 
> HKG:8319 Expert Systems Holdings Limited



No reparte dividendos, los resultados pre-covid no son nada del otro mundo, los post-covid parecen ultrahinchados (que viniendo de una empresa que no crecía suena a situación extraordinaria)...

Hay otras ITs de Hong Kong que me parecen más interesantes. Por ejemplo Microware o Capinfo, por poner un par. Son un perfil parecido pero bastante más bonito en cuanto a números y retribución al accionista. Pero bueno, las tengo en la recámara de hace meses y cada vez están más arriba y cada vez me apetece menos entrar, así que eso


----------



## aquilaris (7 Jul 2021)

No en España, en todo el mundo falta acero. Mi novia es arquitecta (extranjera) y lo mismo. Pero de acero y de muchos materiales de construcción. Al parecer está jodido también recibir nada por el tema containers.


----------



## Mr Soul (7 Jul 2021)

aquilaris dijo:


> No en España, en todo el mundo falta acero. Mi novia es arquitecta (extranjera) y lo mismo. Pero de acero y de muchos materiales de construcción. Al parecer está jodido también recibir nada por el tema containers.



De construcción y de lo que no es construcción también....
ENCE, que cotiza en Madrid, ...
El comité de empresa de Ence Navia acuerda movilizaciones en protesta "por el deficiente suministro de madera de eucalipto, tanto en cantidad como en calidad"

Lo que no me cabe en la cabeza es cómo puede faltarle a ENCE eucalipto si ENCE tiene dos fábricas, una en el occidente de Asturias y otra en Pontevedra, y TODO el occidente de Asturias y TODA Galicia están LLENAS de monte de eucaliptos. Pero llenas, llenas de verdad.
¿Llevan produciendo a costa de esos montes 50 años y de repente escasea? No lo entiendo muy bien.


----------



## bientop (7 Jul 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> De construcción y de lo que no es construcción también....
> ENCE, que cotiza en Madrid, ...
> El comité de empresa de Ence Navia acuerda movilizaciones en protesta "por el deficiente suministro de madera de eucalipto, tanto en cantidad como en calidad"
> 
> ...



El origen del problema obedece a la moratoria que ha impuesto el Gobierno de la Xunta de Galicia por la que desde el 21 de junio y hasta diciembre 2025, sólo se podrá repoblar con eucalipto aquellos terrenos en los que ya estuviera plantada esta especie con anterioridad.

Los propietarios de muchos montes de pino acometieron cortas masivas para poder plantar eucalipto (de crecimiento más rápido y mayor precio) antes de que se les pudiera aplicar la prohibición, lo que aplazó la corta de eucalipto.









Los costes de suministros de Ence suben por la escasez de eucalipto en Navia | Consenso del Mercado


Renta4 | La planta de Ence (ENC) en Navia (57% producción en 2020) estaría afrontando un problema de escasez de madera de eucalipto, según información




consensodelmercado.com





Así que esto parece claro que será temporal. Sobre la prohibición de generar riqueza o puede que lo de crear una especulación con licencias de eucaliptos ya no comento.


----------



## Mr Soul (7 Jul 2021)

Muchas gracias, bientop, no sabía el motivo.
Enterado, gracias.

Yo estoy bien cerca de la fábrica de Navia y por aquí hay preocupación y los más agoreros hablan incluso de inviabilidad de la fábrica.
Leyendo esa noticia que traes parece más coyuntural que otra cosa.
Y como esyo sirva para tirar la acción a 2 euros o así quizás entre en ENCE. .


----------



## porcospin (8 Jul 2021)

bientop dijo:


> El origen del problema obedece a la moratoria que ha impuesto el Gobierno de la Xunta de Galicia por la que desde el 21 de junio y hasta diciembre 2025, sólo se podrá repoblar con eucalipto aquellos terrenos en los que ya estuviera plantada esta especie con anterioridad.
> 
> Los propietarios de muchos montes de pino acometieron cortas masivas para poder plantar eucalipto (de crecimiento más rápido y mayor precio) antes de que se les pudiera aplicar la prohibición, lo que aplazó la corta de eucalipto.
> 
> ...



¿Y el problema con la fabrica de Pontevedra?
Rajoy les había permitido mantener su ubicación (en suelo publico) hasta el 2073.

Eso se esta juzgando, si sale una sentencia que reduce esa fecha en varias décadas, ENCE necesitara empezar a invertir en mover/crear una nueva fabrica y la cotización sufrirá (o quizás las manos grandes ya conocen el desenlace y todo esta descontado).

Falta información de renta4. 
De la inmensa cantidad de montes que anteriormente ya tenían eucalipto, ¿no producen suficiente para la demanda actual? ¿estan en fase demasiado temprana para cortar?
¿no habrá otros comprando a precio más alto?


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jul 2021)

Cómo habéis acabado hablando de ENCE en el hilo del gordi? Jajajaja

Precisamente hay que invocar a @GOLDGOD aquí (y que el gordi no se enfade por hablar de ENCE, pero elgordi es un buenazo así que sin problema)

Edito - gold me dice que precisamente esta ahora mismo plantando eucaliptos LEGALMENTE y que de tarde se pasa y os cuenta


----------



## Mr Soul (8 Jul 2021)

porcospin dijo:


> ¿Y el problema con la fabrica de Pontevedra?
> Rajoy les había permitido mantener su ubicación (en suelo publico) hasta el 2073.
> 
> Eso se esta juzgando, si sale una sentencia que reduce esa fecha en varias décadas, ENCE necesitara empezar a invertir en mover/crear una nueva fabrica y la cotización sufrirá (o quizás las manos grandes ya conocen el desenlace y todo esta descontado).
> ...



La sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional está a punto de salir.
La demanda fue interpuesta por: Ayuntamiento de Pontevedra, Greenpeace y Asociación pola Defensa da Ría.

ENCE representa el 28% del PIB de la provincia y el 60% del tráfico del puerto de Marín: 434.000 toneladas de celulosa, 100 barcos y 14.000 movimientos de camion. 400 empleos directos y muchísimos indirectos relacionados con el sector forestal y de transporte. ENCE paga impuestos, evidentemente. 

¿Hasta qué punto le sobra todo esto a una provincia como Pontevedra? 

La Ley del Cambio Climático permite la aplicación retroactiva de las revisiones de concesiones administrativas (un escupitajo en la cara a la seguridad jurídica).

Una eventual marcha de ENCE a buen seguro supondría la obligación del Estado de devolver a la empresa los casi 200 millones que ha invertido durante estos años en que está vigente la concesión.

Ese es a grandes rasgos el cuadro general del tema. Y aquí lo dejo y que cada cual saque conclusiones del país en el que vive.

Perdona, gordinflas. Ya no sigo con el tema ni te estropeo más el hilo. Solo quería ejemplificar lo que es dirigirse alegremente al precipicio.


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Jul 2021)

Mr Soul dijo:


> La sentencia de la Audiencia Nacional está a punto de salir.
> La demanda fue interpuesta por: Ayuntamiento de Pontevedra, Greenpeace y Asociación pola Defensa da Ría.
> 
> ENCE representa el 28% del PIB de la provincia y el 60% del tráfico del puerto de Marín: 434.000 toneladas de celulosa, 100 barcos y 14.000 movimientos de camion. 400 empleos directos y muchísimos indirectos relacionados con el sector forestal y de transporte. ENCE paga impuestos, evidentemente.
> ...



Sois conscientes del daño que el progresismo hace a la sociedad verdad? He aquí un ejemplo práctico. Si lo presento el ayuntamiento de Pontevedra, al cual le votan sus vecinos, pues a disfrutar lo votado y disfrutar la democracia


----------



## Halfredico (8 Jul 2021)

Las fintech chinas en rebajas, Qfin viene de dulce en la pre.


----------



## Tiemblos (8 Jul 2021)

Llevamos disfrutando el puto progresismo desde que gobernó la psoe de González en 1991 cuando "se paralizaron, siendo posteriormente suspendidas en 1994, las obras de cinco centrales nucleares proyectadas: Lemoniz I y II, perteneciente a la _segunda generación_; y las centrales de Valdecaballeros I y II y Trillo II, de la _Tercera_. Las pérdidas alcanzarían los 729.000 millones de pesetas, dadas las grandes inversiones que habían tenido que realizar las empresas eléctricas."


----------



## IgFarben (8 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sois conscientes del daño que el progresismo hace a la sociedad verdad? He aquí un ejemplo práctico. Si lo presento el ayuntamiento de Pontevedra, al cual le votan sus vecinos, pues a disfrutar lo votado y disfrutar la democracia



Occidente se está suicidando a través del progresismo, se estudiará en los libros de historia como unas sociedades tan supuestamente avanzadas se autodestruyeron de una forma tan absurda.
Pero es que la estupidez va en aumento. Como es posible que con la supuesta preocupación por el medio ambiente y el cambio climático, haga mas de 30 años que no se materialicen planes de construcción de embalses o reforestación a gran escala?
Aquí lo que cuenta es robarnos a todos y coartar nuestra libertad mientras sueltan cacahuetes para que los monos paguiteros les aplaudan


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (10 Jul 2021)

Claro, porque el modelo económico basado en arrasar con los recursos naturales, en ciclo abierto (naturaleza->consumo->vertedero) para que la rueda del consumismo no se pare, beneficiando a una parte de las generaciones actuales en perjuicio de todas las venideras, es perfectamente sostenible otros 100 añitos y no se va a estudiar en los libros de historia...

No es el hilo, pero joder, una cosa es que lo se plantee no nos cuadre (occidente tiene que liderar el cambio de modelo y además ajustar su consumo y eso jode...) y otra es el patapum pa'lante con lo que tenemos ahora como si viviéramos de puta madre en la Arcadia...

Y eso mientras compro minas mongolas..., la cara dura de algunos ecologetas hoyga...


----------



## morgat (10 Jul 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> *MI CARTERA (02/06/2021):
> 
> Gazprom ADR *(GAZ, XET) @ 500 acciones a 4,55€ (17/04/20), 500 acciones a 4,01€ (20/11/20), 400 acciones a 4,97€ (19/02/21)
> *Mongolian Mining* (975, HKG) @ 27000 acciones a 0,35HKD (09/06/20), 51000 acciones a 0,34HKD (19/06/20) y 46000 acciones a 0,4HKD (31/08/20) --> Vendidas 12000 acciones a 3,6HKD (17/02/21) y 106000 acciones a 3HKD (10/05/21)
> ...



Hola!! Una pregunta. De tu cartera, ¿Ves en estos momentos algo con descuento para entrar todavía? 

¡Gracias y hasta el domingo!


----------



## gordinflas (10 Jul 2021)

morgat dijo:


> Hola!! Una pregunta. De tu cartera, ¿Ves en estos momentos algo con descuento para entrar todavía?
> 
> ¡Gracias y hasta el domingo!



Pues casi todo, la verdad. Todo sigue barato (o barato en relación a su crecimiento, véase Kaspi). La mitad de la cartera está igual o por debajo de los precios a los que compré.

Quizá lo único que no compraría ahora es Morses, Kaspi y Mongolian. No me gusta comprar cosas que ya han subido. Es una tonteria de las mías sin mucho sentido, pero bueno.


----------



## Tio1saM (12 Jul 2021)

Y ¿que opinas de Gazprom? que la nombraron ayer, ha subido bastante desde que entraste, esta casi a precios pre covid y por lo que comentaste es de tus principales posiciones.


----------



## gordinflas (12 Jul 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> Y ¿que opinas de Gazprom? que la nombraron ayer, ha subido bastante desde que entraste, esta casi a precios pre covid y por lo que comentaste es de tus principales posiciones.



Estaba a unos precios de multiplicar por 5 veces y de momento solo me ha subido un 40-50%. No ampliaría porque tengo otras cosas que estaban igual de baratas y que no han subido, pero tampoco voy a vender...

Todo lo que había dicho hace un año sigue ahí. El panorama no ha cambiado respecto a la empresa. Lo único es que ahora el petróleo y el gas están más caros, y por tanto la empresa seguramente gane más dinero.


----------



## gordinflas (16 Jul 2021)

Bueno, me paso para decir que la cartera sigue bien. Ningún problema gordo en el horizonte. Por cada Momo o Cango que baja un 10% hay una Zengame o un Kistos que sube un 20% y lo compensa. Así con casi todo. Y a eso hay que sumarle los dividendos, que no son pocos.

Por suerte no estoy metido en el sector de los barcos y no he notado el apocalipsis de esta semana (que si os soy sincero tampoco me habría dado cuenta, estoy muy desconectado).

A principios de agosto toca repaso. Tenía que ser cada 3 meses, pero con lo raro que está el mercado y sumado que el hilo no tiene mucha actividad debido a que ahora estoy en fase de mantener a lo mejor estaría bien hacerlo cada 2 meses durante un tiempo.


----------



## MonoInversor (19 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Soy casi virgen en esto pero, al hilo de lo sugerido en alguna entrada previa del hilo, traigo aquí esta idea por si algún compañero más solvente que yo en estas lides quiere echarle un vistazo y/o aportar su granito de arena a la idea. Aviso que mi análisis puede ser bastante simple debido a mi inexperiencia (y base limitada a nivel teórico). Cualquier comentario sobre puntos flacos que veáis será bienvenido.
> 
> ...



Justo ahora mismo la acción de SOFI se ha puesto a 15 (lleva con tendencia bajista prácticamente desde que escribí el post anterior); presentan resultados Q2 el 12-08. Suerte a todos! (y perdón a Gordi por contaminar su hilo).


----------



## arriba/abajo (19 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Justo ahora mismo la acción de SOFI se ha puesto a 15 (lleva con tendencia bajista prácticamente desde que escribí el post anterior); presentan resultados Q2 el 12-08. Suerte a todos! (y perdón a Gordi por contaminar su hilo).



Si te gusta SOFI mírate BMTX que está, literalmente, varios órdenes de magnitud más barata


----------



## gordinflas (19 Jul 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Justo ahora mismo la acción de SOFI se ha puesto a 15 (lleva con tendencia bajista prácticamente desde que escribí el post anterior); presentan resultados Q2 el 12-08. Suerte a todos! (y perdón a Gordi por contaminar su hilo).



Al contrario, ya va bien que le des salsa al hilo que está muertísimo


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (19 Jul 2021)

Bueno pues a Morses ya la tengo por debajo de mi precio de venta , que era la que faltaba . MMC aunque el precio del carbon ha subido la esta pasando putas ultimamante con los controles covid en la frontera y lockdown por lo que creo no me extrañaría verla golosa de nuevo .


gordinflas dijo:


> Al contrario, ya va bien que le des salsa al hilo que está muertísimo



Es lo que tiene una cartera que da confianza , cuando no pues actualizaciones al minuto como en el hilo de los barcos . aunque por supuesto que eso también se hace para calentar valores .


----------



## tremenk (19 Jul 2021)

@gordinflas

Gracias por la morses club le metí 1000 pavazos y la semana pasada vendí con 120% de plusvalía era un poco escéptico al ser una empresa con un negocio turbio pero valió la pena.

te iba a preguntar viendo la caída que esta teniendo todo el mercado si meterle todo lo que he ganado en Morses a Momo veo que sigues aposando por momo crees que los volverá al crecimiento este año?


----------



## gordinflas (20 Jul 2021)

tremenk dijo:


> @gordinflas
> 
> Gracias por la morses club le metí 1000 pavazos y la semana pasada vendí con 120% de plusvalía era un poco escéptico al ser una empresa con un negocio turbio pero valió la pena.
> 
> te iba a preguntar viendo la caída que esta teniendo todo el mercado si meterle todo lo que he ganado en Morses a Momo veo que sigues aposando por momo crees que los volverá al crecimiento este año?



No te sabría decir, mi forma de invertir no es esa. Compro empresas baratas que no tengan malas prácticas con el accionista y confío en que si hay algún problema la directiva lo podrá solucionar (o lo hará mejor que la competencia, con eso ya suele bastar). No intento predecir el futuro, si alguna empresa no funciona tengo otras 25-30 en cartera para compensar. No se si Momo en concreto va a hacerlo bien o va a ser la que acabe yendo mal. Lo mismo digo de las otras que tengo.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Cómo habéis acabado hablando de ENCE en el hilo del gordi? Jajajaja
> 
> Precisamente hay que invocar a @GOLDGOD aquí (y que el gordi no se enfade por hablar de ENCE, pero elgordi es un buenazo así que sin problema)
> 
> Edito - gold me dice que precisamente esta ahora mismo plantando eucaliptos LEGALMENTE y que de tarde se pasa y os cuenta



pues a ver si se anima, es asunto que me interesa... yo he hecho mis hectáreas de eucalipto -salvo la corta, todas las operaciones desde la siembra yo mismo- y hecho de menos una información ordenada sobre el tema, hay poca transparencia en este sector.


----------



## Ai1b2 (20 Jul 2021)

Mongolian Mining es bastante inestable ( no es nuevo), ahora a bajado a los 1,93hkd y recordemos llego a estar 3,85hkd. 
Los resultados se han visto afectados debido a las continuas interrupciones del rendimiento en la frontera entre China y Mongolia como resultado de la pandemia de Covid.Se pronóstica un volumen -20% 

Parece que esto ha bajado las calificaciones Mining Corporation (MMC; B / Estable) .

Favorable el precio del carbon y la cercanía al mercado diana.

Que futuro le veis??


----------



## gordinflas (22 Jul 2021)

Ai1b2 dijo:


> Mongolian Mining es bastante inestable ( no es nuevo), ahora a bajado a los 1,93hkd y recordemos llego a estar 3,85hkd.
> Los resultados se han visto afectados debido a las continuas interrupciones del rendimiento en la frontera entre China y Mongolia como resultado de la pandemia de Covid.Se pronóstica un volumen -20%
> 
> Parece que esto ha bajado las calificaciones Mining Corporation (MMC; B / Estable) .
> ...



El mismo que hace 1 año pero con el precio del carbón de coke por las nubes, con el baneo del carbón australiano y con la región china de Mongolia Interior (donde saca la mayoría de su carbón China) destruida por las inundaciones de los últimos días.

El panorama por lo general está mejor en todas las empresas de las que hablamos por aquí comparado con hace 1 año. Aunque claro, hace 1 año parecía que llegaba el apocalipsis y al final esto se está haciendo más largo que una peli de Christopher Nolan.


----------



## runik (22 Jul 2021)

En momentum comentaron algo de que Mongolian cuando se había visto a través del Screener parecía que estaba pagando la deuda, pero que finalmente analizándola más en detalle parecía que no era así, no sé si esto es así y en base a esto la gente ha deshecho posiciones.


----------



## Tiemblos (22 Jul 2021)

BRIEF-Mongolian Mining Corp Sees HY Consol Net Loss Of Up To $15 Mln 19 Jul 2021 01:07 July 19 (Reuters) - Mongolian Mining Corp :

* MONGOLIAN MINING CORP SEES CONSOLIDATED NET LOSS OF UP TO USD15.0 MILLION FOR SIX MONTHS
* MONGOLIAN MINING CORP-EXPECTED RESULT AS COAL EXPORT SHIPMENTS FROM MONGOLIA TO CHINA IN H1 2021 AFFECTED DUE TO CHINESE AUTHORITIES MEASURES

BRIEF-Mongolian Mining Corp Qtrly ROM Coal Mining Output Was 1,050.5 Thousand Tonnes, Up 71% 19 Jul 2021 04:07 July 19 (Reuters) - Mongolian Mining Corp :

* DURING Q2 MORE THAN 98% OF ITS STAFF HAVE BEEN FULLY ADMINISTERED WITH TWO DOSES OF COVID-19 VACCINES AS AT 30 JUNE
* COAL EXPORT SHIPMENTS IN Q2 SIGNIFICANTLY IMPACTED BY REDUCED CROSS BORDER THROUGHPUT VIA GASHUUNSUKHAIT-GANQIMAODU CHECKPOINT
* CROSS BORDER LOGISTICS ISSUES HAVE IMPACTED GROUP'S SALES VOLUME FOR QUARTER ENDED 30 JUNE
* DURING QUARTER ENDED 30 JUNE ROM COAL MINING OUTPUT WAS 1,050.5 THOUSAND TONNES, UP 71%
* 667.2 KT OF ROM COKING COAL WAS PROCESSED TO PRODUCE 323.8 KT OF WASHED COKING COAL IN QUARTER
* SOLD A TOTAL OF 91.9 KT OF WASHED COKING COAL PRODUCTS IN Q2


----------



## Tiemblos (22 Jul 2021)

BRIEF-Time Interconnect Technology FY Rev HK$3,008.0 Mln 28 Jun 2021 04:06 June 28 (Reuters) - Time Interconnect Technology Ltd :

* FY REVENUE HK$3,008.0 MILLION VERSUS HK$2,780.2 MILLION
* FY PROFIT ATTRIBUTABLE HK$226.4 MILLION VERSUS HK$154.1 MILLION
* FINAL DIVIDEND OF HK1.5 CENTS PER SHARE HAS BEEN PROPOSED BY BOARD
* EXPECTS DEMAND FOR MEDICAL CABLES TO LAST FOR A WHILE
* SEES DEMAND FOR SALES ORDER IN INDUSTRIAL EQUIPMENT SECTOR TO INCREASE GRADUALLY FOR COMING YEAR


----------



## gordinflas (22 Jul 2021)

Los resultados de Mongolian saldrán bien presentados el 3 de agosto. La información de ahora viene de un profit warning que han sacaron el lunes: https://mmc.mn/public/storage/announcements/July2021/NoGPdzLpfvPeBEwvjLFc.pdf

Si las pérdidas son realmente por las restricciones en la frontera China-Mongolia (que tiene toda la pinta, dicen que las ventas del trimestre de marzo a junio han bajado un 87% comparado con el mismo trimestre del año pasado) sería un problema temporal que no nos debería preocupar mucho. Todo lo demás en Mongolian es viento a favor: los trenes hacia la frontera, la subida del precio del carbón, el bloqueo al carbón australiano...

Incluso los problemas con las inundaciones de Mongolia Interior pueden ser algo bueno. Para reconstruir infraestructuras dañadas por las inundaciones se necesita acero, para fabricar acero se necesita coque. Cuando compras empresas de sectores odiados parece que incluso el apocalipsis sea algo positivo comparado con las perspectivas.

PD: Kinetic tiene sus minas en Mongolia Interior, ojalá no les haya pasado nada (y que si ha pasado tengan un buen seguro). Henan (la provincia china) también ha quedado muy afectada por las inundaciones, cosa que podría afectar a Henan Jinma (la empresa). Si encuentro información relevante la voy a poner por aquí. Ninguna de las dos empresas ha dicho nada, eso en principio es algo bueno.

Otra que podría tener problemas es China Starch Holdings. Las inundaciones han afectado a las 3 principales regiones productoras de maíz del país (gracias @Value por pasar el tuit). China Starch se dedica a comprar el maiz y a transformarlo en otros productos, de forma que puede trasladar la potencial subida de precios a sus clientes; pero eso tarda unos meses y de mientras puede afectar a los resultados de la empresa. Serían problemas temporales y la empresa no sufriría mucho porque tiene una posición financiera ultrasólida, pero nunca está de más avisar por si viene un trimestre malo.


----------



## Covid-8M (23 Jul 2021)

Acabo de mirar la cartera esperando numeros verdes al ver que los indices subian y me la encuentro al rojo. Es raro ir a contracorriente. Entre momo, cango, finv y las chinas vaya dia


----------



## gordinflas (23 Jul 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Acabo de mirar la cartera esperando numeros verdes al ver que los indices subian y me la encuentro al rojo. Es raro ir a contracorriente. Entre momo, cango, finv y las chinas vaya dia



A mi se me hace más raro entrar en la cartera y ver casi todas las empresas en rojo pero la cartera en positivo porque alguna de las empresas ha subido muchísimo. Pasaba con Mongolian Mining, luego con Finvolution y ahora hace unos pocos días con Zengame. Te deja un sabor agridulce, como si lo hubieras hecho todo mal en un examen pero el profesor te aprueba porque le das lástima.

No sé, con superar el índice durante 5-10 años yo creo que ya te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes. Solo el 20% de los profesionales lo hace cada año (ya no digo en períodos más largos de tiempo) y eso que tienen muchísimos más recursos que los particulares... Que con las criptos y el burbujeo del mercado americano parece que sacarse un 200% anual o perderlo todo en 3 semanas es lo normal y no es así ni de coña.


----------



## Covid-8M (23 Jul 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> A mi se me hace más raro entrar en la cartera y ver casi todas las empresas en rojo pero la cartera en positivo porque alguna de las empresas ha subido muchísimo. Pasaba con Mongolian Mining, luego con Finvolution y ahora hace unos pocos días con Zengame. Te deja un sabor agridulce, como si lo hubieras hecho todo mal en un examen pero el profesor te aprueba porque le das lástima.
> 
> No sé, con superar el índice durante 5-10 años yo creo que ya te puedes dar con un canto en los dientes. Solo el 20% de los profesionales lo hace cada año (ya no digo en períodos más largos de tiempo) y eso que tienen muchísimos más recursos que los particulares... Que con las criptos y el burbujeo del mercado americano parece que sacarse un 200% anual o perderlo todo en 3 semanas es lo normal y no es así ni de coña.



Por desgracia no llevo zengame.
Ya vi el video donde decias que era mejor indexarte. Pero bueno, creo que es mas satisfactorio y entretenido una cartera personalizada donde se puede ir haciendo retoques. Ya dijiste que con mas de 20 empresas el comportamiento tampoco deberia ser muy diferente aunque haya dias que no se parezca en nada.


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (23 Jul 2021)

Depende de cuales sean esas 20 empresas..., no tengo muy claro que Vanguard tenga una indexado de "Viejas glorias de la USSR + nuevas glorias de la china raro-comunista + empresas que hacen llorar a los millenials" en euros sin reinversión de dividendos....


----------



## raslghul (26 Jul 2021)

Profit Alert positivo de HENAN,
no veo que se comentase por aquí.
La noticia es del 14, anterior a las inundaciones.



https://portalvhds1fxb0jchzgjph.blob.core.windows.net/press-releases-attachments/1321527/HKEX-EPS_20210714_9850980_0.PDF


_
"La junta (la " *Junta* ") de directores (cada uno un " *Director* ") de la Compañía desea informar
los accionistas de la Compañía (los “ *Accionistas* ”) y los inversores potenciales que, con base en un
revisión preliminar de las cuentas de gestión consolidadas no auditadas del Grupo para los seis
meses terminados el 30 de junio de 2021, se espera que el Grupo *registre un incremento no menor al 30%* en su
beneficio no auditado atribuible a los propietarios de la Compañía (el " *Beneficio* ") por el semestre terminado
30 de junio de 2021 en comparación con el resultado del período correspondiente en 2020. Tal estimación
El aumento de la Utilidad se atribuye principalmente al precio de venta medio del coque y
El margen de beneficio se mantuvo en niveles elevados durante el período de seis meses finalizado el 30 de junio de 2021"_


----------



## Covid-8M (26 Jul 2021)

Whats up with MOMO? Alguna noticia? Ya hice recompra hace unos meses y en principio no quiero cargar mas


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (26 Jul 2021)

pues al final no estan siendo para tanto las caidas , Tigr en el fuera de horas toco los 14,X. Vamos a ver como evoluciona la cosa.


----------



## Covid-8M (26 Jul 2021)

Bueno, supongo que todo forma parte del plan maestro de gordi. Yo sigo tranquilo. Si hay que tocar algo espero que avise, si es posible con antelacion.
Voy a escuchar un poco de podcast momentum a ver que se cuece


----------



## raslghul (27 Jul 2021)

raslghul dijo:


> Profit Alert positivo de HENAN,
> no veo que se comentase por aquí.
> La noticia es del 14, anterior a las inundaciones.
> 
> ...



Primeras estimaciones de pérdidas:








Inundaciones en China: la cifra de muertes ascendió a 51







ahoramardelplata.com.ar


----------



## gordinflas (27 Jul 2021)

Lo chino se hunde por miedo a regulaciones y delistings. Las empresas en sí que manejamos por aquí siguen como siempre. Al menos su negocio, las cotizaciones más bien no. Suerte que lo ruso no sufre tanto...

A ver si cobro algún dividendo más y puedo ampliar en Cango.


----------



## Ratziel (27 Jul 2021)

Y la plata, ¿qué leches pasa con la plata?


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jul 2021)

Pregunta para los expertos @gordinflas , @GOLDGOD , @Value ,@arriba/abajo ,@RockLobster y a quien quiera aportar sin estar nombrado aqui 

os dejo esta empresa, 
*China Sanjiang Fine Chemicals Company*

es una quimica china
Per 2,66
empresa es familiar el 44% es de unmatrimonio y esta el hermano de la mujer metido por ahi.
dividendo este año del 14% con payout del 38%
aumentaron deuda para crear dos plantas nuevas lo que indica que aumentan produccion, y en su informe pone que no tiene planeado endeudase mas del 66% por politica

la he analizado y parece no estar mal, aunque hay dos puntso en su contabilidad que no entiendo bien uno es que el Net current liabiliies son negativas ( significa que les deben dinero???)

Mi analisis es algo paco asi que os la traigo a ver que os parece, lo que me atrae es el bajo per y el alto dividendo con bajo payout



Aqui el reporte anual www.hkexnews.hk/listedco/listconews/sehk/2021/0324/2021032400530.pdf
el problema es que la web esta 100% en chino

Gracias


----------



## anonimocobarde (27 Jul 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> la he analizado y parece no estar mal, aunque hay dos puntso en su contabilidad que no entiendo bien uno es que el Net current liabiliies son negativas ( significa que les deben dinero???)



No. Del último report (el último que he encontrado, igual hay más):




Las liabilities son positivas (5 millones de deuda). Restando los 2.9 millones de assets quedan 2 millones de deuda.

El neto ya es negativo porque es el balance final, supongo, imagino que habrá un convenio pero lo desconozco.
Si haces la resta, 5023455-2939060=2084395. Si les debieran a ellos se sumaría, no se restaría. Buscar de dónde salen los NET y los TOTAL a mí me suele ayudar a entender la situación, aunque a veces también me da dolores de cabeza.


----------



## Sin_Casa (27 Jul 2021)

anonimocobarde dijo:


> No. Del último report (el último que he encontrado, igual hay más):
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 725943
> 
> ...



gracias @anonimocobarde , podria deberse a una adquisicion que hicieron del 100% de otra empresa, o a la inersion por la construccion e las 2 plantas


----------



## Membroza (28 Jul 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pregunta para los expertos @gordinflas , @GOLDGOD , @Value ,@arriba/abajo ,@RockLobster y a quien quiera aportar sin estar nombrado aqui
> 
> os dejo esta empresa,
> *China Sanjiang Fine Chemicals Company*
> ...



Aquí sus principales accionistas. Sólo he mirado un par de pasada, pero alguien que quiera invertir, mejor que haga investigación por su cuenta para ver con más detenimiento.




De deuda está un poco alta, y el historial de dividendos bastante caótico. Es probable que después de los mejores dividendos históricos los siguientes no sean tan altos, pero a priori parece barata.


----------



## MonoInversor (29 Jul 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Si te gusta SOFI mírate BMTX que está, literalmente, varios órdenes de magnitud más barata



Me he vuelto a mirar los materiales de SOFI. La colocaron dándole valoración a partir del net income estimado de 2024 y 2025. Ya les vale; vaya negocio que han hecho; con ese reparto de riesgos que no cuenten conmigo. Muchas gracias por la info!

Ahora mismo ando frito de liquidez pero me miraré la acción que sugerías.


----------



## gordinflas (29 Jul 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pregunta para los expertos @gordinflas , @GOLDGOD , @Value ,@arriba/abajo ,@RockLobster y a quien quiera aportar sin estar nombrado aqui
> 
> os dejo esta empresa,
> *China Sanjiang Fine Chemicals Company*
> ...



Gracias por traer la empresa, la pongo en la lista. Tiene un aire a Tsaker Pinta muy bien, no he visto ninguna bandera roja de entrada. Si algún día vuelvo a tener liquidez será de las primeras que voy a considerar...


----------



## gordinflas (30 Jul 2021)

Bueno, había dicho que haría un resumen bimensual mientras durase el apocalipsis chino y demás. Había dicho a principios de agosto, pero como el domingo no se si voy a estar por aquí pues aprovecho hoy que tengo ganas. 

Abrí el hilo en abril de 2020 y empecé con *30000€* justos. No he hecho ninguna aportación a la cartera.

En abril de 2021 el valor liquidativo era de *84464,93€*. Esto es una revalorización anual del *181,55%*.

*Hoy, mientras escribo este mensaje, el valor liquidativo es de 113001,08€. 

Es una revalorización en los últimos 2 meses del 5,91%. 
Desde abril de 2021 es una revalorización del 33,78%. 
La revalorización total desde que abrí la cartera en abril de 2020 del sube al 276,67%.*

YTD (2021) debe ser una revalorización del 90-100%, por si alguien le gusta medirlo así.

---------

No me esperaba acabar estos dos meses en positivo. Estos últimos días me estaba preparando para reportar el primer período en negativo desde que empezó la cartera, pero los dividendos (estos últimos 2 meses he cobrado unos 2600 euros en divis), Morses, Kistos y Kaspi me han salvado el culo. Un 6% en 2 meses es muchísimo, pasa que los coronamercados nos han malacostumbrado y parece que ahora lo normal sea subir un 200% cada año o morir en el intento. 

El apocalipsis chino se ha notado sobretodo en las empresas chinas cotizadas en Estados Unidos. En mi caso solo llevo Cango y Momo, que han bajado un 20-30% desde sus precios de principios de junio. 

La que más ha sufrido desde precios de junio es la mítica Mongolian Mining. Casi ha caído un 50% desde máximos. Aún llevo unas pocas acciones para obligarme a seguirla. Si aún llevase el megaporcentaje que llevaba a principios de 2021 la cosa estaría mucho más fea. Otra vez he tenido suerte con el timing... Algún día se me va a acabar, pero de mientras a disfrutar de los rendimientos, supongo.

Aparte de eso poco más puedo decir. Sigo confiando en todo lo que llevo y aunque haya ruido en los mercados las empresas no van mal. Incluso Mongolian Mining, que es la que ha sacado unos resultados más feos, parece que es por un problema temporal (tendremos que esperar al 3 de agosto para confirmarlo). 

A medio plazo me gustaría reducir la exposición a China. Llevo demasiado peso ahí. He buscado alternativas y hay empresas baratas en otros sitios del mundo que no son ni Rusia ni China: Turquía, Argentina, Japón, Corea del Sur... A la gente le dan miedo los 2 primeros, a mi me daría bastante igual si las empresas parecen fiables. La cosa es que tampoco quiero rotar ninguna empresa que creo que aún tiene potencial, así que de momento estoy parado, sin hacer nada.

Y eso es todo. Calma, que no estamos tan mal (o al menos no estamos peor que el año pasado).


----------



## stonkks2 (30 Jul 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Pregunta para los expertos @gordinflas , @GOLDGOD , @Value ,@arriba/abajo ,@RockLobster y a quien quiera aportar sin estar nombrado aqui
> 
> os dejo esta empresa,
> *China Sanjiang Fine Chemicals Company*
> ...



La estuve analizando en su momento y aunque está barata, los números de 2020 no creo que sean del todo representativos. Te comento por lo que me informé leyendo sus informes. Sanjiang es una empresa química y la mayoría de sus productos son derivados del petróleo. Estando el petróleo por los suelos durante gran parte de 2020 sus márgenes se expandieron muchísimo. Por otra parte, ellos compran la materia prima en USD y venden los productos finales en China en RMB, por tanto un dolar débil les beneficia mucho. Mirando el tipo de cambio RMB USD ha pasado de unos 7 RMB por dolar en 2020 a unos 6.45 ahora mismo.
Finalmente comentan tambien que tuvieron mucha demanda de EO (Ethylene Oxide) ya que se usa para productos desinfectantes, y el año pasado cualquier empresa que hiciera algo relacionado con la gestión de la pandemia le ha ido bien.

Realmente de lo más interesante que me parece de Sanjiang es que tienen dos plantas bastante tochas en construccion, una lo acabaran a final de este año y la otra a finales de 2022, y les subirá bastante la capacidad de producción y (presupongo) que al ser plantas más modernas deberían tener mejores márgenes también.


Por si a alguien le interesa en su momento me hice un excel para calcular lo que habrían ganado en 2020 con los márgenes de 2019 y de 2018, y finalmente hice una proyección a 2023 con la capacidad expandida de las nuevas plantas usando de media sus márgenes de estos últimos tres años
En resumen sale que proyectando una utilización del 75% en sus plantas nuevas y con la media de márgenes deberían tener un gross profit de unos 2100M de RMB en 2023, comparado con 1500M que tuvieron este año, nada mal.









SANJIANG


SANJIANG 2020,SALES VOLUME,ASP,GROSS MARGIN,GROSS PROF,AVG GP,AVG ASP,2019w/20' margin,SALES VOLUME,ASP,GROSS PROFIT,2018-20' margin,SALES VOLUME,ASP,GROSS PROFIT ETH OX,431298,6163,21,10%,560,857 M,19,30%,7004,33,ETH OX,363479,6163,21,10%,472,666 M,ETH OX,318756,6163,21,10%,414,508 M ETH GLY,1...




docs.google.com





Dejo aqui el link de la spreadsheet aunque no esta muy bien organizada xD.


----------



## Sin_Casa (1 Ago 2021)

stonkks2 dijo:


> La estuve analizando en su momento y aunque está barata, los números de 2020 no creo que sean del todo representativos. Te comento por lo que me informé leyendo sus informes. Sanjiang es una empresa química y la mayoría de sus productos son derivados del petróleo. Estando el petróleo por los suelos durante gran parte de 2020 sus márgenes se expandieron muchísimo. Por otra parte, ellos compran la materia prima en USD y venden los productos finales en China en RMB, por tanto un dolar débil les beneficia mucho. Mirando el tipo de cambio RMB USD ha pasado de unos 7 RMB por dolar en 2020 a unos 6.45 ahora mismo.
> Finalmente comentan tambien que tuvieron mucha demanda de EO (Ethylene Oxide) ya que se usa para productos desinfectantes, y el año pasado cualquier empresa que hiciera algo relacionado con la gestión de la pandemia le ha ido bien.
> 
> Realmente de lo más interesante que me parece de Sanjiang es que tienen dos plantas bastante tochas en construccion, una lo acabaran a final de este año y la otra a finales de 2022, y les subirá bastante la capacidad de producción y (presupongo) que al ser plantas más modernas deberían tener mejores márgenes también.
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y a nalisis, menudo nivel, la verdad que ahora que dices eso entiendo el por que mas beneficio neto en 2020 aunque vendieron menos productos. He visto el excel, te pegaste un buen trabajo.
yo he puesto unas ordens a 2,5 a ver si entran la verdad que lo que me gusta de la empresa es:
su dividendo, 
un negocio estable ya que aunque el petroleo se reduzca se ira usando en productos necesarios como estos antes que en quemarlos. 
el 44% pertenece a una familia que si no recuerdo mal es ahroa la mujer la ceo.
si es cierto que nome gusta que estan subidos de deuda como se comento, pero cierto es que esta deuda se debe a esas dos plantas grandes.

De nuevo muchas gracias por tu sesudo analisis y por compartir tu excel


----------



## Membroza (1 Ago 2021)

Acabo de terminar de hablar con una honkonesa que trabaja a tiempo completo en investment banking y me ha dicho esta empresa:

3662.HK - Aoyuan Health













Le he preguntado la fuente de esto y me ha dicho que del banco donde trabaja. Obviamente, esto hay que cogerlo con pinzas y hacerle un análisis exhaustivo. Pero lo pongo ya por si alguien quiere comenzar.

Dice que da una buena exposición al envejecimiento de la población china y que además no está en contra de los intereses del PCCh, el punto más importante para mí al invertir allí. La tía me ha puesto una captura de su bróker y va bien cargada desde un precio bastante más alto, pues se ha comido las últimas correcciones de mercado, así que parece skin in the game.

Lo primero que he visto en su web de Investor relations ha sido un profit alert, así que de primeras no pinta mal. Haré números qué tal.



https://en.aoyuanjksh.com/UpFiles/File/2021-04/202104221732230704043.pdf


----------



## stonkks2 (1 Ago 2021)

Sin_Casa dijo:


> Muchas gracias por tu respuesta y a nalisis, menudo nivel, la verdad que ahora que dices eso entiendo el por que mas beneficio neto en 2020 aunque vendieron menos productos. He visto el excel, te pegaste un buen trabajo.
> yo he puesto unas ordens a 2,5 a ver si entran la verdad que lo que me gusta de la empresa es:
> su dividendo,
> un negocio estable ya que aunque el petroleo se reduzca se ira usando en productos necesarios como estos antes que en quemarlos.
> ...



A 2.5 posiblemente también compraría pero le queda un trecho. Me estoy esperando a los resultados del 1H a ver que comentan. No creo que sean espectaculares con lo que ha subido el petroleo, así que quizas baja un poco si son malos.

El problema de que baje el consumo de petroleo es mas bien que si se mantiene en precios elevados supongo que sus margenes se reduciran. A medio-largo plazo presupongo que podran negociar el coste al que venden los derivados del petroleo pero a corto plazo les bajaran los margenes.

El tema de deuda no me preocuparia, la empresa ha sido profitable los ultimos 4 años gananado unos 500 RMB anuales de media. En cuanto tengan las nuevas fabricas deberían ganar más aún. También hay que tener en cuenta que el cash flow operativo posiblemente sea bastante superior, al ser una empresa industrial la depreciacion de las fabricas/maquinas etc debe ser bastante alta, por tanto no creo que tengan problemas para pagar la deuda, de igual manera hay que tener en cuenta que este tipo de empresas son muy intensivas en capital por tanto no es raro que tengan deuda algo elevada (aunque en este caso no me parece que tengan mucha tampoco).

Me gusta que pagaran un dividendo tan gordo, al final estas empresas que cotizan a PERs tan bajos si no meten algun catalizador para que la accion suba pueden estar bastante tiempo en esos niveles, y cotizando a PERs tan bajos te puedes permitir un dividendo grande sin que suponga un % muy alto del net income.

Aun asi a medio plazo me parece una buena inversion, con las nuevas plantas debería pasar de 1500 RMB de gross profit este año a 2100 RMB (usando medias de márgenes y 75% de utilización en las nuevas plantas que me parece bastante conservador). Por tanto a precios actuales en unos años (2023-24) estará a PER más bajo que ahora mismo, que ya es muy bajo (2.6 ahora mismo).


----------



## eldelavespa (1 Ago 2021)

Noticia de Qiwi del 21/07/21
QIWI ha celebrado un acuerdo con Banco Otkritie para vender su participación del 40% en el capital de Tochka, que representa una participación económica del 45% en la empresa
Enlace al anuncio aquí


----------



## Membroza (1 Ago 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Acabo de terminar de hablar con una honkonesa que trabaja a tiempo completo en investment banking y me ha dicho esta empresa:
> 
> 3662.HK - Aoyuan Health
> 
> ...



Pues sigo con Aoyuan Health, y salvo que me salte algo, que es probable pues llevo un par de horas leyendo el report del 2020, la china tenía razón.

Lo de Health en el nombre es robaperismo, pues es simplemente una compañía de gestión de propiedades donde tienen centros comerciales, hoteles y residencias de ancianos. Es posible que como decía Rodri, esto se asocia directamente a inmobiliario y los tiran para abajo, a pesar de ser fantásticos negocios (él hablaba de Kaisa Properties). A lo mejor lo de Health es para quitarse el estigma e ir expandiéndose a tema de tercera edad.




Ha ganado un montón de premios, incluso uno por parte de Bloomberg por los mejores informes, cosa de agradecer en estas chinorris.

He comprobado los auditores, y son Deloitte. Tema serio tratándose de China.

Están creciendo de forma orgánica e inorgánica. Más o menos a un 34% anual, y los analistas esperan que siga creciendo a ese ritmo de aquí a los próximos años, porque es el crecimiento parecido que se espera de la industria en general.




Los ratios de deuda tipo quick ratio y long term los pasa sin problema. Han adquirido este año 600M RMB de deuda para crecer, pero si crecen a lo que se estima que crezcan, sólo con los beneficios del 2022 podrían liquidar toda la deuda.

Métricas ROE, ROIC y tal, cojonudas.




Los insiders están comprando a manos llenas:




Lo que me produce menos confianza es que han cambiado a uno de los dos directores ejecutivos recientemente (Mr Zheng Wei), y quieren que le paguen todo en cash y nada de stock options. Otra, es que el otro director ejecutivo (Mr. Tao Yu) sólo tiene 27 años y es hijo de uno de los accionistas principales  Lo bueno es que lleva más de 3 años en dicha posición, y no le va mal por la trayectoria de la empresa.

Tiene inversores extranjeros, como Pine Capital Partners LP y Winfield Capital Partners LP (investigado por estafa xD).

PER actual 10, muy sanote, con dividendo del 3,7% y payout del 40%. Con las cifras de crecimiento que podrían venir, se plantaría en 3-4 años en un dividendo del 10%.

Me gustaría saber si de verdad hay detrás

Aquí dejo un par de PDFs con más info de analistas:
http://pdf.dfcfw.com/pdf/H3_AP201905191330983067_1.pdf
https://www.aoyuanjksh.com/UpFiles/File/2020-09/202009211827545567792.pdf


----------



## arriba/abajo (1 Ago 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Pues sigo con Aoyuan Health, y salvo que me salte algo, que es probable pues llevo un par de horas leyendo el report del 2020, la china tenía razón.
> 
> Lo de Health en el nombre es robaperismo, pues es simplemente una compañía de gestión de propiedades donde tienen centros comerciales, hoteles y residencias de ancianos. Es posible que como decía Rodri, esto se asocia directamente a inmobiliario y los tiran para abajo, a pesar de ser fantásticos negocios (él hablaba de Kaisa Properties). A lo mejor lo de Health es para quitarse el estigma e ir expandiéndose a tema de tercera edad.
> 
> ...




Tiene buena pinta, muy buen curro @Membroza , el tema es que quizás PER 10 tal y como están las cosas chinas es un poco caro?

FINV está casi a PER 3 y creciendo al 40/50%, por poner un ejemplo que conocemos muchos por aqui


----------



## Membroza (1 Ago 2021)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Tiene buena pinta, muy buen curro @Membroza , el tema es que quizás PER 10 tal y como están las cosas chinas es un poco caro?
> 
> FINV está casi a PER 3 y creciendo al 40/50%, por poner un ejemplo que conocemos muchos por aqui



Si caro o barato lo supiéramos sólo por un múltiplo, seríamos entonces todos ricos 
Por esa regla de 3, Alibaba estaría cara por estar a PE 23, y sin embargo, a mí me parece que está demasiado barata.

Creo que tendríamos mejor que mirar por comparables del mismo sector. Por ejemplo, Kaisa Prosperity está más cara en comparación (PE 14 vs PE 11 - me he equivocado y he dicho 10).



No conozco Finvolution, ¿pero es posible que haya riesgos regulatorios por ser una fintech al estilo Ant? Tal vez el mercado está descontando eso (muchas veces en exceso y a ratios de quiebra, y ahí está la oportunidad). Otro tema que veo es que cotiza en USA, y ahí la presión vendedora es mayor de todo lo chino. Y el tercero algo más especulativo por mi parte es que me parece algo raro que no decidieran cotizar en HK. A mí me da algo más de seguridad porque tiene que pasar por más controles y reguladores.

Alejandro Estebaranz de hecho ha comentado en el directo que ellos de chinas sólo tienen Kaisa Prosperity y Alibaba porque son las que menos riesgo regulatorio tienen.

PD: ¿eres Weinrichter o el Capi en el programa?

PD2: Acabo de leer esto que ha pasado esta semana. Esto es importante y puede influir mucho de cara a la valoración.


----------



## ccc (3 Ago 2021)

Respecto a Cango y para el que sepa aleman, en este foro dan bastante informacion:





__





Cango Inc. A2JRKP - Seite 9 - Forum - ARIVA.DE


Cango Inc. A2JRKP: Ich möchte auf Cango aufmerksam machen. Eine Aktie die ich nur zwei Tage gehalten habe. Viel Arbeit und dann 2 Tage. We...



www.ariva.de





Lo mejor es cuando el tio el usuario slim_nesbit dice que ha hecho preguntas sobre la proteccion de datos al departamento de Cango correspondiente y no le saben responder, con lo que al parecer se habia preocupado mas el que la propia empresa .

Esto lo he leido en algun hilo mas: Un gran problema que hay es el desconocimiento de la "nueva" ley de proteccion de datos y como le afecta a las cotizadas; ni las propias empresas saben que incumplen para que les puedan multar o simplemente les quiten una APP del Store, lo que podria significar su tumba.

Pero que la ley afecta a las empresas esta claro: A Douyu le puede provocar que en vez de invertir en expandir el negocio, ha de invertir en seguridad/proteccion de datos, a Cango en que no puede mantener los datos de un cliente con lo que le jode algun proceso operativo o analitico, a Tencent seguramente le joda X negocios directamente,....

Creo que lo chino puede terminar bien, ahora hay incertidumbre y es normal lo que esta ocurriendo; pero en mi opinion, el partido comunista queria definir determinados limites e incluso ha reaccionado a las caidas. 

A mi lo que me interesaria saber a dia de hoy, es la sensibilidad de la bolsa china respecto a la americana; y es que, a pesar de no estar correlacionadas, si que me puedo imaginar que si caen las occidentales (y tiene que pasar en los proximos meses), se lleve a las chinas todavia mas abajo y es que cuando hay miedo, el capital "vuelve" a casa. Lo que refuerza mi pensamiento de que vamos a estar mas de 3 anyos de laterales en los indices americanos y europeos.


----------



## gordinflas (6 Ago 2021)

ccc dijo:


> A mi lo que me interesaria saber a dia de hoy, es la sensibilidad de la bolsa china respecto a la americana; y es que, a pesar de no estar correlacionadas, si que me puedo imaginar que si caen las occidentales (y tiene que pasar en los proximos meses), se lleve a las chinas todavia mas abajo y es que cuando hay miedo, el capital "vuelve" a casa. Lo que refuerza mi pensamiento de que vamos a estar mas de 3 anyos de laterales en los indices americanos y europeos.



En las empresas grandes habrá alguna correlación seguro, al final todas son multinacionales con negocio en todas partes. Tencent está metida en un montón de negocios en que el dinero viene directamente de Estados Unidos y de Europa.

En las empresas chinas más pequeñas y en las empresas de Rusia y alrededores no hay correlación. Van a su puta bola. Las empresas ex-soviéticas porque cotizan a precios de apocalipsis nuclear desde 2014-2015 y no pueden ir a la par con las empresas occidentales por sus megadividendos. Si en una empresa como Globaltrans, que reparte dividendos de más del 10% anual, el mercado descontase los dividendos y luego siguiese correlacionado con Occidente antes de 2030 la acción cotizaría en negativo.

En las empresas pequeñas chinas es mucho más simple. No las sigue nadie y no le importan a nadie, se mueven por oferta-demanda de los cuatro frikis que estamos metidos en ellas. Ni siquiera descuentan los dividendos, es muy curioso.


----------



## Pimball (8 Ago 2021)

Buenas,

Quiero deshacerme de algo chino de la cartera. Que venderíais vosotros?

Beijing
Momo
Henan
Mongolian
QP
Time Interconect
Tsaker.

Para quedarme con algo más de liquidez por si pega otro bajonazo, hacer alguna recompra.


----------



## Sin_Casa (12 Ago 2021)

Buena subida esta noche de Henan. alguien sabe a que se puede deber, he buscado info pero no encuentro ninguna noticia


----------



## Malus (12 Ago 2021)

Yo he aprovechado para soltarla a 4,95 que necesitaba liquidez.

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Malus (12 Ago 2021)

Y mongolian como suba de los 3 pongo SL y a esperar. 

Enviado desde mi ONEPLUS A5000 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Covid-8M (12 Ago 2021)

Bueno, de momento la cartera sigue fuerte y rompiendo maximos. Al menos la mia que esta inspirada casi al 100% en la del hilo. @gordinflas estas de vacaciones? No te he visto ultimamente por los videos momentum.


----------



## gordinflas (13 Ago 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Bueno, de momento la cartera sigue fuerte y rompiendo maximos. Al menos la mia que esta inspirada casi al 100% en la del hilo. @gordinflas estas de vacaciones? No te he visto ultimamente por los videos momentum.



Algo así. Ahora mismo no estoy mentalmente para darlo todo en un proyecto como Momentum. Estaba en un punto en que seguramente habría perjudicado el desarrollo del podcast, así que decidí tomarme un tiempo para descansar la cabeza. Lo había comentado en el hilo de Momentum del foro hace un mes y algo y la cosa sigue como estaba...

Pero bueno, sigo aquí. Si no hay actividad en el hilo es que no hay actividad en la cartera  Tampoco veo muchas alternativas como para empezar a hacer rotaciones y de momento parece que el mercado acompaña, así que eso.


----------



## gordinflas (13 Ago 2021)

Pimball dijo:


> Buenas,
> 
> Quiero deshacerme de algo chino de la cartera. Que venderíais vosotros?
> 
> ...



Ninguna está a precios para vender (al menos por fundamentales, si te refieres a técnico no te puedo ayudar, lo siento). Si algo he visto estos últimos meses es que las empresas de esta cartera van a su puta bola. Incluso durante el apocalipsis chino había empresas tipo Henan Jinma que siempre cerraban en positivo. Luego estaba MHP cerrando en rojazo cada día durante el megasubidón de febrero.

Si no acabas decidiendote por nada y al final hay un movimiento brusco de mercado siempre puedes hacer el truco de vender las que han subido más / bajado menos para comprar las que han subido menos / bajado más. Con empresas en las que la idea de inversión es parecida (por sector, valoraciones, estrategia de selección de empresas, horizonte temporal o por lo que sea) suele funcionar.


----------



## Covid-8M (13 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Algo así. Ahora mismo no estoy mentalmente para darlo todo en un proyecto como Momentum. Estaba en un punto en que seguramente habría perjudicado el desarrollo del podcast, así que decidí tomarme un tiempo para descansar la cabeza. Lo había comentado en el hilo de Momentum del foro hace un mes y algo y la cosa sigue como estaba...
> 
> Pero bueno, sigo aquí. Si no hay actividad en el hilo es que no hay actividad en la cartera  Tampoco veo muchas alternativas como para empezar a hacer rotaciones y de momento parece que el mercado acompaña, así que eso.



Si no hay actividad mejor. Un poco de paciencia y que la suerte acompañe. Tengo tendencia a tocar demasiado y ahora estoy bastante comodo. Espero que vuelvas a comentar cuando llegue el momento oportuno


----------



## Noctis (13 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Algo así. Ahora mismo no estoy mentalmente para darlo todo en un proyecto como Momentum. Estaba en un punto en que seguramente habría perjudicado el desarrollo del podcast, así que decidí tomarme un tiempo para descansar la cabeza. Lo había comentado en el hilo de Momentum del foro hace un mes y algo y la cosa sigue como estaba...
> 
> Pero bueno, sigo aquí. Si no hay actividad en el hilo es que no hay actividad en la cartera  Tampoco veo muchas alternativas como para empezar a hacer rotaciones y de momento parece que el mercado acompaña, así que eso.



Descansa mentalmente que es lo más importante Marc. Luego si quieres y te ves preparado de regresar a Momentum, por mi parte y la de la mayoría (supongo) estaremos con los brazos abiertos esperándote.


----------



## gordinflas (13 Ago 2021)

500 Cangos a 3,77$ compradas ahora mismo. Gastando liquidez de divis promediando a la baja como un buen suicida sin sentido común. Lo que me queda supongo que irá a FSK el lunes (o cuando entre, que FSK en Londres casi no tiene líquido).


----------



## runik (15 Ago 2021)

¿Qué lectura tenéis de la venta de esta parte del negocio de Qiwi? Al precio actual estoy pensando en ampliar...






 Press Releases


QIWI news and press releases. News archive.




investor.qiwi.com





En 2018 antes hablaban de una Joint Venture entre los tres:






Press Releases


QIWI news and press releases. News archive.




investor.qiwi.com


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (15 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ninguna está a precios para vender (al menos por fundamentales, si te refieres a técnico no te puedo ayudar, lo siento). Si algo he visto estos últimos meses es que las empresas de esta cartera van a su puta bola. Incluso durante el apocalipsis chino había empresas tipo Henan Jinma que siempre cerraban en positivo. Luego estaba MHP cerrando en rojazo cada día durante el megasubidón de febrero.
> 
> Si no acabas decidiendote por nada y al final hay un movimiento brusco de mercado siempre puedes hacer el truco de vender las que han subido más / bajado menos para comprar las que han subido menos / bajado más. Con empresas en las que la idea de inversión es parecida (por sector, valoraciones, estrategia de selección de empresas, horizonte temporal o por lo que sea) suele funcionar.



A veces es mejor no hacer nada. Si los motivos por los que entramos en una acción no han cambiado, y sigue "barata", ¿por qué vender?

Rotar la cartera ¿para?
- Pagar a Hacienda
- Arriesgarnos a vender "ganadores" para comprar "perdedores"
- Tener liquidez para un posible bajonazo, que lo mismo llega mañana que tarda dos años...

No lo sé Rick.... 

Otra cosa es querer reducir la exposición a China, que es un motivo respetable para ver que vender, sí.

My two cents.


----------



## Lambo2019 (15 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> 500 Cangos a 3,77$ compradas ahora mismo. Gastando liquidez de divis promediando a la baja como un buen suicida sin sentido común. Lo que me queda supongo que irá a FSK el lunes (o cuando entre, que FSK en Londres casi no tiene líquido).



¿Que te parece la acción MRL (Merlin) del ibex 35?


----------



## Foreto (16 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> 500 Cangos a 3,77$ compradas ahora mismo. Gastando liquidez de divis promediando a la baja como un buen suicida sin sentido común. Lo que me queda supongo que irá a FSK el lunes (o cuando entre, que FSK en Londres casi no tiene líquido).



FSK en Moscú está a 0,1947 rublos, si no estoy equivocada, y en Londres a 1,05 (¿$ o £?), esas cotizaciones no pueden ser equivalentes, ¿en Londres es un ADR?
¿Compras en Londres pq Degiro no tiene la rusa o es por otro motivo?
Gracias


----------



## gordinflas (16 Ago 2021)

Lambo2019 dijo:


> ¿Que te parece la acción MRL (Merlin) del ibex 35?



Creo que hay opciones a mejores precios en España ahora mismo. Sin salir del IBEX tienes Red Eléctrica o Enagás, las dos de mejor calidad y pagando más dividendo. No van a crecer ni a subir de cotización mucho, pero almenos te llevarás un 6 y un 8% de dividendo anual respectivamente. Mejor que tener un piso alquilado y con muchísimo menos riesgo.

Hay el miedo de que quizá estén pagando demasiado en vez de reinvertir en el negocio, pero teniendo en cuenta que son monopolios estatales (en España, que otra cosa no pero de infraestructuras de gas y luz vamos bastante bien, no hay demasiado margen para crecer aquí) y que sus anteriores aventuras en el extranjero fueron un desastre y que su negocio actual es casi perfecto... Casi prefiero que nos lo den todo en dividendos, la verdad.



Foreto dijo:


> FSK en Moscú está a 0,1947 rublos, si no estoy equivocada, y en Londres a 1,05 (¿$ o £?), esas cotizaciones no pueden ser equivalentes, ¿en Londres es un ADR?
> ¿Compras en Londres pq Degiro no tiene la rusa o es por otro motivo?
> Gracias



En Londres cotiza un GDR de FSK y en Moscú cotizan acciones normales. Cada GDR de FSK son 500 acciones de las de Rusia. Aparte de eso estás comprando lo mismo en los dos sitios. Todos los GDR cotizan en dólares (no me pidas el motivo, no tengo ni idea). 

La FSK de Londres debería cotizar a 1,30$ para cumplir con la equivalencia del precio en Moscú, pero como en Londres hay tan poco volumen la cotización de las dos no va a la par.

Compré en Londres porque en ese momento tenía toda la liquidez en Degiro y me daba pereza moverla a IB. Degiro no tiene mercado ruso... Y ahora voy a volver a comprar en Londres desde Degiro para tenerlo todo junto y organizado.

A precios iguales sería más inteligente comprar en Moscú... Con el desajuste actual casi que prefiero intentar pescarla en Londres. Si realmente cotiza a 1,05$ me la estaría llevando con un 20% de descuento. Ni tan mal.


----------



## Halfredico (17 Ago 2021)

Las fintech, douyu, huya, cango, momo... Están a precios acojonantes, pero más acojona entrar.


----------



## gordinflas (17 Ago 2021)

Halfredico dijo:


> Las fintech, douyu, huya, cango, momo... Están a precios acojonantes, pero más acojona entrar.



Acojonaba más el año pasado y ahí entramos con todo. La verdad es que si comparamos el miedo a la regulación china con el apocalipsis vírico lo primero parece una chorrada.

Y oye, si al final hay algún problema son solo 3 empresas de 30 y algo que llevo. No es el fin del mundo


----------



## Diosa-Harley (17 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Acojonaba más el año pasado y ahí entramos con todo. La verdad es que si comparamos el miedo a la regulación china con el apocalipsis vírico lo primero parece una chorrada.
> 
> Y oye, si al final hay algún problema son solo 3 empresas de 30 y algo que llevo. No es el fin del mundo



Que te parece biontech? Entiendo que no has analizado fundamentales y ese rollo pero asi por encima sobre el sector como lo ves


----------



## gordinflas (17 Ago 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Que te parece biontech? Entiendo que no has analizado fundamentales y ese rollo pero asi por encima sobre el sector como lo ves



Ni idea sobre Biontech y el sector biotecnológico. Este sector depende mucho de patentes y demás historias que a mi se me escapan. Por beneficios Biontech está barata pero es porque que ha ganado un pastizal por la vacuna. Antes de sacar la vacuna tenía unas pérdidas de infarto. ¿Después de los beneficios extraordinarios de la vacuna qué pasará? Lo dicho, yo no tengo ni idea. 

También me da la sensación de que estas empresas se mueven por especulación y por incautos que tienen miedo a perder el tren... pero eso es mi opinión de cuñao tomando bravas en la barra del bar.


----------



## Diosa-Harley (17 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ni idea sobre Biontech y el sector biotecnológico. Este sector depende mucho de patentes y demás historias que a mi se me escapan. Por beneficios Biontech está barata pero es porque que ha ganado un pastizal por la vacuna. Antes de sacar la vacuna tenía unas pérdidas de infarto. ¿Después de los beneficios extraordinarios de la vacuna qué pasará? Lo dicho, yo no tengo ni idea.
> 
> También me da la sensación de que estas empresas se mueven por especulación y por incautos que tienen miedo a perder el tren... pero eso es mi opinión de cuñao tomando bravas en la barra del bar.



Bueno, pero me parece acertada. El caso es que esta barata con los beneficios actuales porque se supone que son solo durante la autorizacion de emergencia. Pero estan solicitadas las autorizaciones para la tercera dosis de refuerzo que podria suponer el inicio de un prospero negocio a largo plazo si consiguen convencer de que hay que hacer un refuerzo periodico de por vida. Pero yo tampoco tengo ni idea del sector ni de ninguno otro. He abierto un hilo preguntando y al no tener respuestas asalto este


----------



## anonimocobarde (17 Ago 2021)

Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Bueno, pero me parece acertada. El caso es que esta barata con los beneficios actuales porque se supone que son solo durante la autorizacion de emergencia. Pero estan solicitadas las autorizaciones para la tercera dosis de refuerzo que podria suponer el inicio de un prospero negocio a largo plazo si consiguen convencer de que hay que hacer un refuerzo periodico de por vida. Pero yo tampoco tengo ni idea del sector ni de ninguno otro. He abierto un hilo preguntando y al no tener respuestas asalto este



Yo no lo veo. Están empezando a entrar al mercado vacunas de segunda generación así que los beneficios por vacuna van a ir mermando año tras año, aún en el caso que expones.

Se supone que los países "civilizados" van a tener que comprar vacunas para donarlas al tercer mundo (alguien de la WHO dijo que no se iban a poner terceras dosis hasta que hubiera un 10% del tercer mundo vacunado, pero ahí está Israel a lo suyo). Si esto termina saliendo, será un filón, pero lo veo muy arriesgado. Y un filón a compartir con cada vez más participantes.

La última jugada es que aparezca una mutación jodida de verdad y justo la vacuna en la que has invertido siga funcionando contra ella, pero es jugar a la ruleta, y no creo que Pfizer sea la ganadora, precisamente hay varios fabricantes de segunda y tercera generación trabajando específicamente en vacunas de más amplio espectro (que recuerde y haya mirado OGEN y GTRS, cotizan poquito y parecen bastante prometedoras, sobre todo GTRS, pero sigue siendo una apuesta más que una inversión).

Y para terminar, la inyección de dinero de la vacuna les va a dar mucha capacidad de desarrollar nuevos productos. Pero tampoco me metería a ciegas.

Y todo esto con la cerveza y los boquerones apoyado en la barra, no sé nada de farmas y Biontech la descarté sin mirar nada cuando vi las soplapolleces que decía el CEO en prensa.


----------



## morgat (19 Ago 2021)

A los buenos días maestro (futuro profesor quiero decir).

Tú que sigues a Cango. Cómo la ves a medio plazo? Miedo a la intervención del gobierno Chino?

por cierto en qué mercados se puede comprar?

Saludos y gracias


----------



## Lambo2019 (21 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ni idea sobre Biontech y el sector biotecnológico. Este sector depende mucho de patentes y demás historias que a mi se me escapan. Por beneficios Biontech está barata pero es porque que ha ganado un pastizal por la vacuna. Antes de sacar la vacuna tenía unas pérdidas de infarto. ¿Después de los beneficios extraordinarios de la vacuna qué pasará? Lo dicho, yo no tengo ni idea.
> 
> También me da la sensación de que estas empresas se mueven por especulación y por incautos que tienen miedo a perder el tren... pero eso es mi opinión de cuñao tomando bravas en la barra del bar.



Si queremos invertir en autopistas, ¿Qué empresas serian las adecuadas en España además de ACS?
Gracias gordinflas.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Ago 2021)

morgat dijo:


> A los buenos días maestro (futuro profesor quiero decir).
> 
> Tú que sigues a Cango. Cómo la ves a medio plazo? Miedo a la intervención del gobierno Chino?
> 
> ...



Pues la verdad que no lo tengo del todo claro. Es un negocio cíclico y desde Cango dan a entender que el mercado del automóvil chino se está ralentizando y eso va a afectar a sus resultados. Las previsiones para el tercer trimestre son tirando a mediocres. 

Yo lo que sé es que está tiradísima de precio. Solo con las acciones de tienen de Li Auto y el dinero en efectivo de la cuenta ya suman más que toda su capitalización. Aunque llegue un apocalipsis nuclear seguramente saldrías ganando, si no es con la subida de la cotización será con dividendos o recompras de acciones.

La directiva está vendiendo las acciones de Li Auto que tenían en balance para centrarse en su negocio principal. El segundo trimestre de este año vendieron 2 millones de acciones, aún les quedan 8 millones para vender... Luego han dedicado 50 millones de dólares a recomprar acciones. Eso sería entre un 5 y un 10% del total. Consideralo un dividendo que en vez de llegarte a la cuenta lo han usado para comprarte más acciones de Cango. En el tercer trimestre van a volver a comprar 50 millones de dólares en acciones. Por ese lado parece que la directiva confía en la empresa... y también parece que la empresa no es un fraude. Puede parecer una chorrada pero no sería la primera vez que las cuentas de una empresa china son humo.

Así que eso. No creo que haya muchas probabilidades de perder dinero, por eso estoy dentro. Lo que haga el negocio ya se lo dejo a los que saben del tema, sobretodo a la directiva, que por lo que van haciendo parecen competentes y alineados con los accionistas minoritarios. 

A los otros miembros de Momentum (sobretodo a Raúl y al Capi) les gusta más eso de modelar y proyectar a futuro, a mi me gusta más elegir empresas / situaciones simples y luego dejar que las cosas sigan su curso. Ellos me dicen que soy un vago 

Cotiza en el NASDAQ. Creo que también la puedes encontrar de rebote en Francia y en Alemania, pero con poquísima liquidez. Vale más la pena comprarla en Estados Unidos. 

Si algún día dejan de cotizar en Estados Unidos se irán a cotizar en alguna otra parte. Un ejemplo de ello sería China Mobile (la Telefónica china), que la sacaron de Estados Unidos en enero de este año y ha seguido cotizando en Hong Kong como si nada. Se metió un ostión considerable y en apenas una semana ya se había recuperado. Mercados eficientes y tal. 




Cango no cotiza oficiamente en ninguna otra bolsa aparte de la americana, pero si le hacen delisting no hay nada que impida que siga cotizando OTC en otros mercados. Sin ir más lejos no debería dejar de cotizar en Francia y Alemania aunque la saquen de Estados Unidos.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Ago 2021)

Lambo2019 dijo:


> Si queremos invertir en autopistas, ¿Qué empresas serian las adecuadas en España además de ACS?
> Gracias gordinflas.



En España ninguna 

Al menos ninguna de autopistas exclusivamente. Antes teníamos Abertis y se la comieron los italianos y Florentino. Ferrovial creo que tiene alguna autopista, pero solo es una rama de las 4 o 5 que tiene el negocio.

Italia tiene varias empresas cotizadas que solo gestionan autopistas. Atlantia (la empresa que se comió la mitad de Abertis) gestiona un montonazo de autopistas... y aeropuertos, por eso está en pérdidas. Luego hay autopistas individuales cotizando por separado. No las conozco, no te puedo dar opinión.


----------



## Estwald (22 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Pues la verdad que no lo tengo del todo claro. Es un negocio cíclico y desde Cango dan a entender que el mercado del automóvil chino se está ralentizando y eso va a afectar a sus resultados. Las previsiones para el tercer trimestre son tirando a mediocres.
> 
> Yo lo que sé es que está tiradísima de precio. Solo con las acciones de tienen de Li Auto y el dinero en efectivo de la cuenta ya suman más que toda su capitalización. Aunque llegue un apocalipsis nuclear seguramente saldrías ganando, si no es con la subida de la cotización será con dividendos o recompras de acciones.
> 
> ...



Se te echa de menos en Momentum, creo que aportas un punto de vista diferente y muy enriquecedor. Espero que vaya todo bien y escucharte de nuevo en los programas. Se agradece mucho toda la información que aportáis.


----------



## Sigpac (22 Ago 2021)

Buenas, ¿Qué opinión tienes de intel?

Se confiaron durante varios años y AMD les comió la tostada, pero dentro de nada presentan varias gamas de productos en teoría muy prometedores. También hay opiniones de que andarán por el fango mucho tiempo…

Saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## eldelavespa (22 Ago 2021)

QIWI revisó su guía para el año fiscal 2021:

Se espera que los ingresos netos totales disminuyan entre un 10% y un 20% interanual;

Se espera que los ingresos netos por servicios de pago disminuyan entre un 10% y un 20% interanual;

Se espera que la utilidad neta ajustada disminuya entre un 15% y un 30% interanua

Son pesimistas de cojones... O no saben cómo recuperar lo que se perdió por las regulaciones 

Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (22 Ago 2021)

*QIWI* está a PER 4, repartiendo dividendos por encima del 10% con payout más o menos del 50%.
495.4 millones de $ en Cash, con 475 millones de $ de Pasivo TOTAL.

A nivel mundial es un sector en el que todo cambia muy muy rápidamente y en el que todo pichigato está intentado meter el morro, pero no sé si le va a dar tiempo a quebrar tan rápido como para justificar los números... 

(Dentro más o menos a 10.50)


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (22 Ago 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> QIWI revisó su guía para el año fiscal 2021:
> 
> Se espera que los ingresos netos totales disminuyan entre un 10% y un 20% interanual;
> 
> ...



Pues yo me he pillado un paquetillo a 9


----------



## gordinflas (22 Ago 2021)

Sigpac dijo:


> Buenas, ¿Qué opinión tienes de intel?
> 
> Se confiaron durante varios años y AMD les comió la tostada, pero dentro de nada presentan varias gamas de productos en teoría muy prometedores. También hay opiniones de que andarán por el fango mucho tiempo…
> 
> Saludos y gracias de antemano.



Ni idea de como van a nivel tecnológico. Había leído hace un tiempo lo de los Ryzen, pero aparte de eso estoy desconectado del mundillo. 

A nivel financiero y a nivel de trato al accionista Intel es muchísimo mejor que AMD. Intel tiene mejores márgenes, retribuye al accionista con dividendos + recompras a un 5-6% anual, tiene mejores márgenes operativos, muchísima más estabilidad y consistencia en los resultados, cotiza a un precio aceptable (PER 10 creciendo al 7-8% anual)... Para contrastar, AMD diluye a los accionistas al 9% anual y no reparte nada (entre otras porque hasta hace poco perdía dinero año sí y año también). Cotiza a PER 50 creciendo al 17% anual. 

Pagar 5 veces más por algo que solo crece un poco más del doble y que te tratan como si fueras mierda no me parece la mejor idea para invertir. Para especular ya cada uno que haga lo que quiera, no hago previsiones a futuro.

Y sobre lo de la percepción de mercado de AMD vs Intel. AMD ha sacado un mejor producto a mejor precio y ha crecido muchísimo más; pero incluso ahora ingresa 7-8 veces menos. Eso de comerle la tostada quizá suena bien en los tabloides tecnológicos, pero a la hora de la verdad Intel sigue siendo un gigante comparado con AMD. El verdadero competidor de Intel es Taiwan Semiconductor Manufacturing (TSM) y ese sí que parece que se le está comiendo la tostada de verdad...


----------



## gordinflas (22 Ago 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> QIWI revisó su guía para el año fiscal 2021:
> 
> Se espera que los ingresos netos totales disminuyan entre un 10% y un 20% interanual;
> 
> ...



Cotiza a precios de quiebra y fraude contable, cualquier cosa que no sea entrar en pérdidas y que sus reservas de efectivo sean falsas es buena noticia  

Pasa lo mismo con MOMO (se ha cambiado el nombre a Hello Group hace poco), que va sacando resultados mediocres y que no recompran todo lo que deberían mientras van acumulando dinero y no hacen nada con él... pero joder, tiene tropecientos millones de yuanes en su cuenta del banco y estás pagando PER 8 por una empresa que antes del parón del Covid crecía al 200% anual. Que la directiva sea demasiado conservadora y que en negocio no pase por su mejor momento es mucho menos de lo que te puedes esperar con el nivel actual de la cotización.


----------



## Sigpac (22 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ni idea de como van a nivel tecnológico. Había leído hace un tiempo lo de los Ryzen, pero aparte de eso estoy desconectado del mundillo.
> 
> A nivel financiero y a nivel de trato al accionista Intel es muchísimo mejor que AMD. Intel tiene mejores márgenes, retribuye al accionista con dividendos + recompras a un 5-6% anual, tiene mejores márgenes operativos, muchísima más estabilidad y consistencia en los resultados, cotiza a un precio aceptable (PER 10 creciendo al 7-8% anual)... Para contrastar, AMD diluye a los accionistas al 9% anual y no reparte nada (entre otras porque hasta hace poco perdía dinero año sí y año también). Cotiza a PER 50 creciendo al 17% anual.
> 
> ...



Brutal análisis en sólo 3 párrafos, muchas gracias Gordinflas.


----------



## ccc (23 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ni idea de como van a nivel tecnológico. Había leído hace un tiempo lo de los Ryzen, pero aparte de eso estoy desconectado del mundillo.
> 
> A nivel financiero y a nivel de trato al accionista Intel es muchísimo mejor que AMD. Intel tiene mejores márgenes, retribuye al accionista con dividendos + recompras a un 5-6% anual, tiene mejores márgenes operativos, muchísima más estabilidad y consistencia en los resultados, cotiza a un precio aceptable (PER 10 creciendo al 7-8% anual)... Para contrastar, AMD diluye a los accionistas al 9% anual y no reparte nada (entre otras porque hasta hace poco perdía dinero año sí y año también). Cotiza a PER 50 creciendo al 17% anual.
> 
> ...



A nivel financiero y a nivel trato al accionista intel ha sido muchisimo mejor que AMD en los ultimos 15 anyos, simplemente porque AMD estaba en la mierda e Intel no tenia competencia.

Apuntes:

- Intel es fabricante de Chips y ha tenido retrasos en la tecnologia de 10nm de >5 anyos; por contra Samsung, TSMC y co partian mucho mas atras y ya desde hace 2 anyos estan en los 7nm y en poco tiempo estaran en los 3-4nm; mientras Intel ha confirmado que estara en los 10nm este anyo  Y por mucho que diga Intel y que cada dia intente redefinir lo que importa y lo que no, la verdad es la que es: El tamanyo de la puerta del transitor es el principal parametro para determinar el numero de transistores, su velocidad y el calentamiento.

- AMD no es fabricante de Chips, pero tampoco tiene que invertir las cantidades de Intel en su fabricacion: Por otra parte no asume el riesgo de ser un secundon, que es lo que le esta pasando a Intel, desde hace algun tiempo. Si AMD no ha vendido mas, es simplemente porque:

1) Hay relaciones muy fuertes entre fabricantes como DELL/ASUS/MICROSOFT/HP/... e INTEL. 
2) TSMC no ha suministrado todos los chips al ritmo que lo deseaba AMD.

No quiero hablar mucho de esto, pero hay fabricantes que ya se estan comiendo sus equipos Intel, y es que la gente no es idiota, solo quiere Intel con grandes descuentos. 

- AMD desde hace >2anyos tiene los mejores ordenadores sobremesa , desde el anyo pasado las mejores CPUs para portatil y este anyo, Intel ha hecho el ridiculo presentando los mismos ordenadores del anyo pasado, mientras que los de AMD, como desde hace 5 anyos presentan mejoras significativas: No es una cuestion de Frikies. Es un producto tecnologico e Intel no ha avanzado en los ultimos 5 anyos; por contra, AMD a dia de hoy esta minimo 2 anyos por delante de Intel. Y lo peor, es que esa diferencia parece insalvable para los proximos 3-5 anyos.

- En el Cloud, Intel tiene doble competencia. 1) En ratio consumo y eficiencia los ARM son mejores y AWS ya ha apostado por ellos 2) En potencia y eficiencia los AMD estan claramente por delante. Por ahi le van a comer mercado.

Desde hace meses no para de vender divisiones y centrarse en el "futuro":

1) Este anyo es crucial pues presenta su nueva arquitectura y 
2) Presenta sus nuevas tarjetas graficas.

Si no tiene exito en ambas, dudo que Intel pueda aguantar el ritmo de AMD/NVIDIA/TSMC/APPLE/SAMSUNG/.....

Por otra parte, AMD que esta sobrevaloradisima, tiene  a Lisa Su de CEO, y que desde hace mas de >5 anyos todo lo que hace, lo hace bien (Veremos el nuevo CEO de Intel).

Y no, no hablo como Friki: A veces, olvidamos que las tecnologicas ofrecen productos y si al final son una mierda, pues tienes tb una mierda de empresa; hace 4/5 anyos hubo un "nerd" que abrio un hilo y dijo que AMD introducia una nueva arquitectura, que tenia muy buena pinta y que la CEO era muy buena y que iba a meter pasta ahi: En ese momento AMD valia 3-5$, ahora vale casi 100$.

Para mi Intel por 30$ es compra (si veo algo potable en las cpus o en las targetas graficas); de AMD paso porque esta inflada. Y ojito con el acuerdo NVDIA y ARM: Eso puede determinar el futuro de todos los microprocesadores.


----------



## eldelavespa (23 Ago 2021)

Buenas Gordi, tengo que ampliar Qiwi o Momo, que son las únicas que pegaron bajón en la cartera, momo nos tiene quemados a la mayoría, qiwi me parece más de fiar. Por otro lado nmtp está muy golosa en estos momentos y no la llevo. Me imagino que también estás pensando en recomprar las que más han caído. Le vas a meter algo a todas o tiraste la toalla con alguna? 

Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (25 Ago 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Buenas Gordi, tengo que ampliar Qiwi o Momo, que son las únicas que pegaron bajón en la cartera, momo nos tiene quemados a la mayoría, qiwi me parece más de fiar. Por otro lado nmtp está muy golosa en estos momentos y no la llevo. Me imagino que también estás pensando en recomprar las que más han caído. Le vas a meter algo a todas o tiraste la toalla con alguna?
> 
> Enviado desde mi PRA-LX1 mediante Tapatalk



Si aún lo tengo en cartera es que no he tirado la toalla, no te preocupes por eso. 

A mi me gusta más Qiwi que Momo, pero es porque me gustan más los dividendos que las recompras.

Tenía pensado vender algo de carbón (quizá Kinetic?), Total Gabón (es un coñazo hacerle seguimiento, apenas hay información que no sea en francés) y Zengame (he encontrado una empresa mejor del mismo sector), pero aparte de eso no tengo muy claro que voy a hacer. El mercado está raro de cojones y no he encontrado casi nada interesante estas últimas semanas. Las pocas cosas me están saliendo ahora que el mercado chino ha pegado el bajón... 

Me he estado mirando Kernel Holdings (empresa ucraniana de aceite de girasol y grano) y tiene buena pinta, a lo mejor abro posicion.


----------



## Tio1saM (25 Ago 2021)

¿No te plateas vender lo que te queda en mongolian ahora que parece que vuelve a ir parriba y es carbón?


----------



## Peter Canito (25 Ago 2021)

Hola Gordi, espero estés bien, sigo tu hilo desde hace tiempo. 
Donde trabajo compramos algo de aceite de girasol para fabricar productos químicos palm free. Después de unos meses de precios altos, están a la baja y en próximas semanas nos actualizarán precios en base a la cosecha de fin de verano/principio de otoño 








Global price of Sunflower Oil


Graph and download economic data for Global price of Sunflower Oil (PSUNOUSDM) from Jan 1990 to Nov 2022 about oil, World, and price.



fred.stlouisfed.org


----------



## gordinflas (25 Ago 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> ¿No te plateas vender lo que te queda en mongolian ahora que parece que vuelve a ir parriba y es carbón?



Quizá sí. Lo único que no está en la posible lista para vender es Henan Jinma. Me gusta demasiado.



Peter Canito dijo:


> Hola Gordi, espero estés bien, sigo tu hilo desde hace tiempo.
> Donde trabajo compramos algo de aceite de girasol para fabricar productos químicos palm free. Después de unos meses de precios altos, están a la baja y en próximas semanas nos actualizarán precios en base a la cosecha de fin de verano/principio de otoño
> 
> 
> ...



Gracias por la info, se agradece. Parece que los de Kernel Holdings son la segunda empresa del mundo en producción de semillas de girasol y que este año no tuvieron mala cosecha (a diferencia del resto del mundo que sí que ha sufrido bastante). Los resultados de 2021 están distorsionados por este motivo... Pero en Twitter me han dicho que la empresa acaba un programa de inversiones muy potente este mismo año y que los beneficios se mantendrán arriba aunque los precios del aceite bajen. También dice que empezará a recomprar acciones a dos manos. Hablaba de un 20% a precios actuales... 

Si encuentro las notas de prensa que confirman lo de las inversiones y las recompras voy a entrar seguro.


----------



## runik (27 Ago 2021)

Lo de gazprom en los 8$ (o 300 rublos) es para hacerle un estudio, mira que en análisis técnico no paso de suelos, tendencia bajista y tendencia alcista, pero aquí tiene un techo que no quiere romper, a ver si quien sea se cansa de vender y la deja subir!!

Por cierto Gordinflas, le has hechado un ojo a Tianli Education? ( HKS | 1773 ) No está súperbarata (PER menos de 10), pero con la regulación china se ha pegado un batacazo bestial, el máximo accionista se ha puesto a comprar en 2 HKD, su crecimiento anual es brutal, márgenes decentes, si no miré mal en TIKR con muy poca deuda y morosidad, y en su web indican que la regulación en educación China sólo les afecta en un 3% del negocio, de ser así, si cuando saquen resultados siguen en la línea, debería meter un subidón para arriba. Así contado parece que como estaban enmedio del sector y les tocó la ostia, aunque la verdad no sé si lo que cuentan es cierto o no, y me gustaría tener alguna lectura más, me recuerda en cierta menera un poco a BUCD.


----------



## hortera (27 Ago 2021)

Vives de la bolsa Gordinflas?


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ago 2021)

hortera dijo:


> Vives de la bolsa Gordinflas?



No  

No creo que pueda mantener estos super rendimientos cada año y tampoco tengo tanta pasta como para vivir de ello. De momento es solo un hobby. Me da que la única forma de vivir de esto de forma "independiente" es tener una cartera de 7 cifras o gestionar un fondo. Lo primero no llegará hasta dentro de 10 años y para lo segundo hace falta tener bastante gente dispuesta a confiarte sus ahorros.



runik dijo:


> Por cierto Gordinflas, le has hechado un ojo a Tianli Education? ( HKS | 1773 ) No está súperbarata (PER menos de 10), pero con la regulación china se ha pegado un batacazo bestial, el máximo accionista se ha puesto a comprar en 2 HKD, su crecimiento anual es brutal, márgenes decentes, si no miré mal en TIKR con muy poca deuda y morosidad, y en su web indican que la regulación en educación China sólo les afecta en un 3% del negocio, de ser así, si cuando saquen resultados siguen en la línea, debería meter un subidón para arriba. Así contado parece que como estaban enmedio del sector y les tocó la ostia, aunque la verdad no sé si lo que cuentan es cierto o no, y me gustaría tener alguna lectura más, me recuerda en cierta menera un poco a BUCD.



No compro empresas chinas que no retribuyan al accionista. Lo de repartir divis o recomprar acciones no tiene mucha lógica en empresas que crecen a buenos ritmos, pero viendo el historial que tienen las empresas chinas con el fraude contable nunca está de más saber que hay algo detrás de los números que presentan.


----------



## Zparo reincidente (27 Ago 2021)

A mi las qiwi me resultan un dolor de muelas


----------



## runik (27 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> No compro empresas chinas que no retribuyan al accionista. Lo de repartir divis o recomprar acciones no tiene mucha lógica en empresas que crecen a buenos ritmos, pero viendo el historial que tienen las empresas chinas con el fraude contable nunca está de más saber que hay algo detrás de los números que presentan.



Ostras, o he mirado mal o sí q reparten dividendo, 0.04 y 0.06 en 2019 y 2020, vale q es una birria a los precios q estaba, pero cotizando a 2, tampoco es una ruina.


----------



## Covid-8M (27 Ago 2021)

Zparo reincidente dijo:


> A mi las qiwi me resultan un dolor de muelas



Pues yo acabo de comprar. He visto en investing que viene dividendo gordo en breve. Espero que no este equivocada la informacion


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ago 2021)

runik dijo:


> Ostras, o he mirado mal o sí q reparten dividendo, 0.04 y 0.06 en 2019 y 2020, vale q es una birria a los precios q estaba, pero cotizando a 2, tampoco es una ruina.



Anda pues sí, perdón por el retraso. Me la tendré que mirar más a fondo...


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (27 Ago 2021)

Resultados semestrales de LONKING publicados ayer:


https://www1.hkexnews.hk/listedco/listconews/sehk/2021/0826/2021082600866.pdf



Yo no veo nada especialmente malo, pero le han atizado un -2.51% hoy.


----------



## runik (28 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Anda pues sí, perdón por el retraso. Me la tendré que mirar más a fondo...



Una vez saques tus conclusiones (o es como me gusta hacerlo a mí), mírate este hilo de twitter de nuestros hermanos del habla "researching global stocks" y contrasta, se dio la casualidad que yo entré justo un par de horas antes el mismo día que ellos publicaron el informe (les pedí en De Giro la semana pasada abrirla porque no estaba listada):



El pdf está bastante currado


----------



## Sin_Casa (29 Ago 2021)

He encontrado una web interesante, por si nola conoceis, da bastatne informacion de las emrpesas de HK. creo que los datos mas destacados respecto a otras del estilo son que sigue bien los dividendos y que enlaza a los resultados y otros informes






AASTOCKS.com – HK Free Stock Quote


AASTOCKS.com offers stock analysis with 5-days forecast, 1 and live comment powered by our proprietary Neural Network and Artificial Intelligence technologies. Stock quotes, charts, portfolio and dynamic market news.




www.aastocks.com


----------



## gordinflas (30 Ago 2021)

Vendidas todas las Mongolian Mining y las Kinetic Mines a 2,41HKD y 0,69HKD respectivamente. Al final he decidido aguantar Zengame por si al final hace la transición de un modelo de minijuegos de móvil freemium al negocio del "tratamiento de datos" (también conocido como vender los datos al gobierno chino y a países de dudosa reputación) usando los juegos como forma de recolectarlos.

He comprado la que iba a ser la sustituta de Zengame igualmente... Unos 3000 euros en Friendtime a 1,51HKD. Es una empresa de juegos de móvil. Hacen RPGs para dispositivos móviles orientados a mujeres (o al menos eso dicen, me he visto gameplay de un par de sus juegos y aparte de parecerme muy cutres creo que son algo a lo que jugaría un hombre salido más que una mujer  ) y son los líderes en China dentro de "juegos de móvil para mujeres con ambientación chinoantigua / chinomedieval". Su objetivo a corto-medio plazo es expandirse y consolidarse en juegos de ambientación moderna "para mujeres".



Su principal IP es Fate of the Empress, un MMORPG.



Su objetivo es transformarse en una empresa de videojuegos seria, con IPs que tengan un verdadero valor; y luego usarlas para vender merchandising, comics y demás. Dicen que quieren sacar 1 o 2 juegos al año.

Los ratios: PER 5-6, crecimiento del 40%-50% a 5 años vista, dividendo del 9%, márgenes operativos del 25%, nada de deuda y con unos 100 millones de euros en la cuenta del banco. No tienen casi intangibles en balance, que siendo una empresa de videojuegos y teniendo IPs rentables podrían haberse flipado y decir que las IPs valen tropecientos millones. Eso es una buenísima señal, huele a contabilidad conservadora. Si le sumas el dividendo que han ido repartiendo consistentemente desde que salieron a cotizar. a mi me parece que es casi imposible que esto sea un fraude.

*No confío en sus planes*, me parecen demasiado optimistas; pero eso no quita que si se cumplen aunque sea una pequeñísima parte de ellos esta empresa valdrá varias veces lo que vale ahora (o acabará comprada por Tencent). Si siguen como están ahora y no crecen nunca más estamos hablando de dividendos estables del 9% anual.

Los riesgos y la razón por la que se han metido un ostión son los rumores que el gobierno chino quiere catalogar ciertos juegos como drogas. A eso súmale el miedo a todo lo chino que ya se lleva respirando meses.

A mi me compensa el riesgo, así que eso. Cosas más feas he comprado.

_____

Y ala, me vuelvo a la cama. Mañana vendo Total Gabón y actualizo el mensaje principal.


----------



## Malus (30 Ago 2021)

La tesis de Total Gabón no era dejarla parada e ir cobrando los dividendos hasta secarla? Que ha cambiado para que la quieras vender? O simplemente es una cuestión de liquidez?


----------



## Lain Coubert (30 Ago 2021)

@gordinflas QP Group ha bajado un 6% esta noche. Parece que los beneficios han caído con respecto al mismo semestre del año pasado (y bastante).

For 6M2021, the Group’s profit attributable to equity holders of the Company was approximately HK$32.5 million, representing a decrease of approximately 17.2% as compared with that of 6M2020. Without taking into account the non-recurring listing expenses for 6M2020, the net profit would be decreased by approximately 19.6% for 6M2021 as compared with that of 6M2020.


----------



## gordinflas (30 Ago 2021)

Malus dijo:


> La tesis de Total Gabón no era dejarla parada e ir cobrando los dividendos hasta secarla? Que ha cambiado para que la quieras vender? O simplemente es una cuestión de liquidez?



En parte es tema de liquidez, en parte que es difícil de hacerle un buen seguimiento. Hay poca información y está toda en francés. Le dedico más tiempo que a muchas otras empresas de la cartera que se supone que son más importantes. 

En una empresa de las que se pilotan solas me daría igual, dejaría que la empresa siguiese su curso; pero aquí la empresa tiene que aflojar dinero y si deciden no hacerlo la idea de inversión se va a la mierda...



Lain Coubert dijo:


> @gordinflas QP Group ha bajado un 6% esta noche. Parece que los beneficios han caído con respecto al mismo semestre del año pasado (y bastante).
> 
> For 6M2021, the Group’s profit attributable to equity holders of the Company was approximately HK$32.5 million, representing a decrease of approximately 17.2% as compared with that of 6M2020. Without taking into account the non-recurring listing expenses for 6M2020, the net profit would be decreased by approximately 19.6% for 6M2021 as compared with that of 6M2020.



El segundo semestre del año pasado estuvo distorsionado al alza por el tema del Covid. La gente compraba cartas y juegos de mesa. Que este año haya una bajada es bastante normal.


----------



## herodes2 (30 Ago 2021)

Buenas tardes Gordinflas, con sú permiso cuelgo un artículo de Marc Garrigasait(suele escribir artículos de historia de la bolsa) y este en concreto es muy instructivo sobre la privatización de las empresas rusas en sú día.
Lo pongo aquí porque sé de sú búsqueda de empresas rusas y satélites con una alta infravalorización.


Historias de la Bolsa: Las increíbles privatizaciones en la Bolsa de Rusia – El Blog de finanzas y economía de Marc Garrigasait


----------



## gordinflas (30 Ago 2021)

Pues las Total Gabon vendidas a 137€ y compradas 200 Kernel Holding a 57,2PLN. Estoy actualizando el mensaje principal ahora mismo...

Luego si caso cuelgo pacoresumen de Kernel.


----------



## gordinflas (30 Ago 2021)

Kernel Holdings es la empresa de producción de aceite de girasol más grande del mundo. Produce el 7% del aceite de girasol del mundo. La mayoría lo exporta a Europa, China e India. Curioso también el 16% que exporta a Iraq:




Kernel también es el mayor productor agroalimentario de Ucrania y el mayor productor de trigo y cereales en general. Mayor productor de maiz no-transgénico del mundo... Es una empresa grande, no me voy a extender mucho más por aquí.

El jefazo es un oligarca ucraniano al estilo del señor de MHP. Controla un 39% de las acciones aproximadamente. Se llama Andrey Verevskiy. Igual que el CEO de MHP también es (o era) amigo de Viktor Yanukovich. Fue diputado en el congreso ucraniano hasta que los tribunales ucranianos lo echaron por "conflictos de interés".

La empresa ingresa 20 veces más dólares hoy que en 2006. Eso con la Guerra de Crimea, sanciones, corrupción y inflación de la grivna de por medio. Los beneficios netos también suben pero fluctuan muchísimo por temas de cambio de moneda y los intereses de la deuda, que como podréis imaginar no son precisamente bajos...




PER 4, P/FCF 3'3, P/TBV 0'8... Está baratísima por ratios, como siempre.

*Problemas:*

Deuda. Es el mismo problema que tiene MHP: son negocios seguros que en otros países se financian a intereses ridículos pero que al ser ucranianos les meten un plus de intereses por riesgo país. En este caso la deuda no es tan alta como en MHP, apenas son 1,4 veces el beneficio operativo de 2020. 

Posible guerra con Rusia, tensión geopolítica, sanciones, etc.

Los resultados de 2020 están distorsionados al alza por la subida del precio del aceite de girasol. Seguramente pasará lo mismo con el 2021. En 2022 se espera que haya un descenso de la oferta debido a que tanto Ucrania como Rusia están almacenando aceite de girasol y regulando las exportaciones. Eso podría resultar en subida de beneficios debido a aumento de precios o en bajada de ingresos por reducción de las exportaciones, puede que las dos a la vez. 

Y bueno, para acabar otra cosa que puede ayudar y que para mi es la clave. La empresa va a aprobar hoy un programa de recompras de 250 millones de dólares. Eso es el 20% de lo que capitaliza Kernel a día de hoy. Supongo que la idea es que nuestro amigo Andrey pase a tener más del 50% de las acciones de la empresa y obtenga la mayoría absoluta en el accionariado. A nosotros esto nos beneficia, a efectos prácticos es un dividendo del 20% reinvertido en la empresa (que ya de por sí cotiza barata) y sin pagar impuestos.

Aquí hay un resumen ampliado. Es en inglés pero vale la pena. Un pelín demasiado optimista para mi gusto, pero que se le va a hacer  Kernel Holding: Sunflower Oil Leader Is a Deep Value Stock


----------



## juanmas (30 Ago 2021)

Hay que sacarse el sombrero con tu tésis de Mongolian Mines 

Es una lástima decirle adiós pero lamentablemente la presión del PCCh a los gobiernos regionales para que reduzcan la producción de acero, sumada a los nuevos casos COVID en el pais, explican muy bien tu decisión de venta.

Mucha suerte con las nuevas posiciones


----------



## Schmidty_Happens (30 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vendidas todas las Mongolian Mining y las Kinetic Mines a 2,41HKD y 0,69HKD respectivamente. Al final he decidido aguantar Zengame por si al final hace la transición de un modelo de minijuegos de móvil freemium al negocio del "tratamiento de datos" (también conocido como vender los datos al gobierno chino y a países de dudosa reputación) usando los juegos como forma de recolectarlos.
> 
> He comprado la que iba a ser la sustituta de Zengame igualmente... Unos 3000 euros en Friendtime a 1,51HKD. Es una empresa de juegos de móvil. Hacen RPGs para dispositivos móviles orientados a mujeres (o al menos eso dicen, me he visto gameplay de un par de sus juegos y aparte de parecerme muy cutres creo que son algo a lo que jugaría un hombre salido más que una mujer  ) y son los líderes en China dentro de "juegos de móvil para mujeres con ambientación chinoantigua / chinomedieval". Su objetivo a corto-medio plazo es expandirse y consolidarse en juegos de ambientación moderna "para mujeres".
> 
> ...



Gordi, crees que es un buen momento para entrar en una empresa de juegos online como esta después de qué el gobierno chino haya aprobado la limitación del tiempo de juego a los menores de edad?


----------



## gordinflas (30 Ago 2021)

Schmidty_Happens dijo:


> Gordi, crees que es un buen momento para entrar en una empresa de juegos online como esta después de qué el gobierno chino haya aprobado la limitación del tiempo de juego a los menores de edad?



Dependerá de los menores de edad que jueguen, supongo. Por el tipo de juegos que tienen no creo que sean tantos, pero tampoco puedo asegurarlo porque no ponen datos demográficos en ninguna parte. Intentaré buscar más a ver qué. En principio no me preocupa demasiado.

EDITO: En la anterior limitación de juego a menores de edad de 2019 no tuvieron un bajón significativo en los resultados.


----------



## bientop (31 Ago 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> El segundo semestre del año pasado estuvo distorsionado al alza por el tema del Covid. La gente compraba cartas y juegos de mesa. Que este año haya una bajada es bastante normal.



Viendo por encima, han aumentado las ventas un 16%, (sube sobretodo EEUU y Europa (+20%) pese a los problemas de transporte). El motivo de la reducción de los márgenes lo achacan a la apreciación del yuan respecto al hkd (un 10% aprox interanual) que le afectó a la mano de obra (además de una desgravación que hubo en china el año pasado y ahora ya no) y al precio de las materias primas

Siguen con los planes de expansión en Vietnam, que tiene mano de obra más barata con el arrendamiento de unos terrenos de 40 mil metros cuadrados. Teóricamente si ya estuviesen fabricando en Vietnam no habrían tenido esos problemas.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (31 Ago 2021)

Alguien tiene idea de la causa del ostiazo de ecogreen ?


----------



## bientop (31 Ago 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Alguien tiene idea de la causa del ostiazo de ecogreen ?



Publicaron resultados, a mi no me parecen tan malos dadas las circunstancias



https://files.services/files/387/2021/0830/20210830200001_91127167_en.pdf


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (31 Ago 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Publicaron resultados, no me parecen malos...
> 
> 
> 
> https://files.services/files/387/2021/0830/20210830200001_91127167_en.pdf



Tiene pinta de decepcion en resultados , si usas nuestro buscador , veras que la llamaban "cañon", que habia que entrar "ya,ya,ya...", que si otra fabrica ... y ves esos resultados que "no me parecen malos..." pues guano .


----------



## bientop (31 Ago 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Tiene pinta de decepcion en resultados , si usas nuestro buscador , veras que la llamaban "cañon", que habia que entrar "ya,ya,ya...", que si otra fabrica ... y ves esos resultados que "no me parecen malos..." pues guano .



Tampoco te fíes del tono de mi opinión jaja, creo que era @Value quien la tiene mejor analizada, a ver si anima a comentar algo.


----------



## Value (31 Ago 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Tampoco te fíes del tono de mi opinión jaja, creo que era @Value quien la tiene mejor analizada, a ver si anima a comentar algo.



Bastante por debajo de lo que yo esperaba que era como un +2x% en Revenue y un +1x% en EPS. Tampoco han subido el dividendo que no ayuda. Ya ayer cuando los vi no me emocionaron pero tampoco pensé en vender.

Los resultados son bastante mejores que en 2020 (normal, en medio del covid) pero solo ligeramente mejores que los de H1 de 2019. Que realmente tampoco es eso un dato muy negativo, es una empresa cotizando a PER 3,3 o así.

Ellos lo achacan a la subida de precios de materias primas (comprensible), al aumento de precios de los containers a un x4/x5 lo que tenían el año pasado (long #shipping) y a que tuvieron problemas con los márgenes al comienzo de producir en la fábrica nueva (Adjunto foto)




Por último, recordad que la fábrica nueva lleva funcionando desde el 4 de Junio y que van a seguir ampliandola hasta finales de 2022. Lo que si que lleva desde principios de año es la actualización/modificación de una de las antiguas. 

También os recomiendo que os miréis vosotros todo el informe, que es posible que me haya dejado algo. Creo que esta es la vez que más he hablado en público de EcoGreen pero si sigue bajando lo mismo la termináis viendo en el podcast.





__





EcoGreen International Group Limited - Investor Relations Overview






www.ecogreen.com


----------



## Membroza (31 Ago 2021)

Ha salido el interim report de Qilu Expressway:


https://portalvhds1fxb0jchzgjph.blob.core.windows.net/press-releases-attachments/1333078/HKEX-EPS_20210831_9917127_0.PDF



La facturación se ha disparado por la incorporación de las nuevas adquisiciones, pero es que la facturación de la Jihe Expressway que ya estaba en su portfolio también por las nubes ha subido:



> Revenue During the Reporting Period, we recorded a revenue from operations of approximately RMB911,299,000, representing an increase of approximately 86.66% compared with that of approximately RMB488,216,000 in the corresponding period of last year. During the Reporting Period, toll income from the Jihe Expressway was approximately RMB617,083,000, representing an increase of approximately 97.64% compared with that of approximately RMB312,218,000 in the corresponding period of last year. Our toll income from the Deshang and Shennan Expressways was approximately RMB270,367,000, representing an increase of approximately 98.41% compared with that of approximately RMB136,266,000 in the corresponding period of last year. Traffic volume on the Jihe Expressway during the Reporting Period increased from approximately 33,000 vehicles per day during the six months ended 30 June 2020 to approximately 74,000 vehicles per day during the Reporting Period. Traffic volume on the Deshang Expressway (Liaocheng – Fan County section) increased from approximately 29,400 vehicles per day during the six months ended 30 June 2020 to approximately 56,700 vehicles per day during the Reporting Period. Traffic volume on the Shennan Expressway increased from approximately 4,700 vehicles per day during the six months ended 30 June 2020 to approximately 10,800 vehicles per day during the Reporting Period. Such increases in these toll incomes and traffic volumes were mainly attributable to the grant of toll exemption to vehicles from 17 February 2020 to 6 May 2020 for the purpose of pandemic control and prevention pursuant to the notice of the relevant PRC competent transportation authority, resulting in a significant decrease in the toll income of the Group for the same period of last year. With the pandemic effectively under control, the expressway toll income of the Group for the Reporting Period has significantly increased as compared to the same period of last year since the number of passing vehicles and the toll income resumed back to normal during the Reporting Period.





> During the Reporting Period, profit attributable to owners of the parent was approximately RMB407,905,000, representing an increase of approximately 278.47% as compared to that of approximately RMB107,777,000 for the corresponding period of last year. The increase in profit for the period from our operations was primarily attributable to the growth in toll income.



Tengo que leerlo, pues lo he mirado sólo rápido por dos minutos, pero pinta muy bien. Si saca los mismos resultados hasta final de año, hablamos de que cotiza a PER 4,5.


----------



## eldelavespa (31 Ago 2021)

Gordinflas, en la web de lonking group no tienen subidos desde el 2014 resultados, ¿donde los has mirado tu? Estaba mirandola para entrartiene buena pinta.


----------



## gordinflas (31 Ago 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Gordinflas, en la web de lonking group no tienen subidos desde el 2014 resultados, ¿donde los has mirado tu? Estaba mirandola para entrartiene buena pinta.



De Stockopedia, que a la vez los saca de Morningstar. También deben estar en TIKR si aún no se ha vuelto de pago. Cada vez es más difícil sacar versiones de prueba de Stockopedia, si la interfaz cutre de TIKR no te molesta dan la misma información.

Ojo que Lonking es muy cíclica y además está asociada al sector de la construcción (que en China está hiperburbujeado). El precio en parte descuenta eso. Tengo la sensación de que la ausencia de resultados de antes de 2014 en su web seguramente tenga algo que ver con que entre 2011 y 2014 tuvieron el anterior ciclo malo


----------



## MagicTaly (31 Ago 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Ha salido el interim report de Qilu Expressway:
> 
> 
> https://portalvhds1fxb0jchzgjph.blob.core.windows.net/press-releases-attachments/1333078/HKEX-EPS_20210831_9917127_0.PDF
> ...



He estado leyendo el reporte y la verdad que en comparación con el primer semestre de 2019 (que no había covid, la subida es bastante gorda. Pinta bastante bien estas nuevas adquisiciones que han hecho




Sí que está barata sí


----------



## gordinflas (3 Sep 2021)

Vendidas las AAG a 1'80HKD. Ya lo había puesto en Twitter por la mañana, me había olvidado de ponerlo por aquí


----------



## VandeBel (4 Sep 2021)

Hola gente; 

Mi broker me ha comunicado que Morses prevé un delistamiento de su valor para el 12/10/21, y que se canjearán sus acciones por una nueva empresa sobre la base de que por cada acción antigua te la canjean por una nueva. 

¿Algo de que preocuparse? ¿Es algo puramente formal? ¿Mejor vender acciones ahora que se está en positivo? 

un saludo.


----------



## herodes2 (4 Sep 2021)

VandeBel dijo:


> Hola gente;
> 
> Mi broker me ha comunicado que Morses prevé un delistamiento de su valor para el 12/10/21, y que se canjearán sus acciones por una nueva empresa sobre la base de que por cada acción antigua te la canjean por una nueva.
> 
> ...



Es una reestructuración de la empresa, está anunciada en sú página, dicen que no tiene ningún efecto a nivel de acciones.
Este es el vídeo donde lo explican todo(en inglés).



Moresclub Proposed Corporate Restructure


----------



## VandeBel (4 Sep 2021)

herodes2 dijo:


> Es una reestructuración de la empresa, está anunciada en sú página, dicen que no tiene ningún efecto a nivel de acciones.
> Este es el vídeo donde lo explican todo(en inglés).
> 
> 
> ...



Muchas gracias.


----------



## raslghul (6 Sep 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vendidas todas las Mongolian Mining y las Kinetic Mines a 2,41HKD y 0,69HKD respectivamente. Al final he decidido aguantar Zengame por si al final hace la transición de un modelo de minijuegos de móvil freemium al negocio del "tratamiento de datos" (también conocido como vender los datos al gobierno chino y a países de dudosa reputación) usando los juegos como forma de recolectarlos.
> 
> He comprado la que iba a ser la sustituta de Zengame igualmente... Unos 3000 euros en Friendtime a 1,51HKD. Es una empresa de juegos de móvil. Hacen RPGs para dispositivos móviles orientados a mujeres (o al menos eso dicen, me he visto gameplay de un par de sus juegos y aparte de parecerme muy cutres creo que son algo a lo que jugaría un hombre salido más que una mujer  ) y son los líderes en China dentro de "juegos de móvil para mujeres con ambientación chinoantigua / chinomedieval". Su objetivo a corto-medio plazo es expandirse y consolidarse en juegos de ambientación moderna "para mujeres".
> 
> ...



Viendo el informe, mmm, ¿no queda un poco de esperanza para Mongolian?

"_Las importaciones chinas de carbón coquizable disminuyeron un 41,5% interanual hasta las 22,3 Mt. Los principales factores
La disminución de las importaciones de carbón coquizable se debió a la fuerte disminución de la oferta de Australia.
en comparación con 24,1 Mt suministradas por Australia en el mismo período en 2020. Carbón coquizable de China
las importaciones de Mongolia alcanzaron las 8,3 Mt, lo que representa un aumento interanual del 13,7%. Sin embargo,
El suministro de Mongolia también se interrumpió en el segundo trimestre de 2021 después de que las autoridades chinas
medidas preventivas reforzadas debido al aumento de casos de COVID-19 en Mongolia. En el primero
mitad de 2021, disminución de las importaciones de carbón coquizable de Australia y volumen de importación inadecuado
de Mongolia a China llevó a una mayor oferta de otros países con países como EE. UU.,
Rusia y Canadá intensificaron para llenar el vacío de la falta de importaciones. Exportación de carbón coquizable de EE. UU.
aumentó significativamente a 3,9 Mt desde 0,7 Mt del año pasado durante el período del informe, seguido
por Canadá y Rusia por incrementos interanuales respectivos del 53,8% y 51,7%

***************

Desempeño de los sectores chinos del acero, el coque y el carbón coquizable
La producción industrial mundial ha estado en una senda de recuperación desde mediados de 2020, impulsando
aumento de los precios de materias primas clave, como el cobre, el mineral de hierro y la madera, alcanzando un récord
niveles en el segundo trimestre de 2021. La mejora en el crecimiento mundial se debe principalmente a
recuperaciones en China y los Estados Unidos de América (" EE.UU. "), que en conjunto representan cerca
al 40% de la producción mundial. La economía china creció un 12,7% interanual en el primer semestre de 2021
y se recuperó drásticamente de la desaceleración del año pasado provocada por COVID-19.
La fuerte demanda internacional y el aumento de los precios de las materias primas clave llevaron a acciones regulatorias
emprendidas por las autoridades chinas, como i) la cancelación de las devoluciones del IVA para los productos de acero exportados;
(ii) liberación de cobre, aluminio y otros metales industriales de las reservas estatales; y (iii) iniciar
acumulación de reservas de carbón estatales y comerciales de hasta 400,0 Mt.
La producción de acero crudo de China alcanzó 563,3 Mt en el primer semestre del año, lo que representa una
aumento del 11,8% respecto al mismo período de 2020 según datos publicados por World Steel
Asociación. Fenwei Digital Information Technology Co., Ltd (" Fenwei ") estimó que
el consumo doméstico aparente de acero bruto aumentó un 27,1%, a 609,4 Mt en el primer semestre
de 2021, de 479,3 Mt en el primer semestre de 2020. Además del robusto consumo interno,
Las exportaciones de acero de China alcanzaron 37,4 Mt, lo que representa un aumento del 30,3% en el primer semestre de 2021, ya que
en comparación con los 28,7 Mt registrados en el período correspondiente en 2020.
La Oficina Nacional de Estadísticas (" NBS ") de China informó que la producción de coque en China
aumentó un 3,7% a 237,1 Mt en el primer semestre de 2021. De forma similar, el consumo de coque aumentó en
4,1% a 239,7 Mt interanual, según estimaciones de Fenwei. Exportaciones de coque de China
aumentó a 3,4 Mt en el primer semestre de 2021 en comparación con los 1,8 Mt exportados en el primer semestre de 2020.
El consumo de carbón coquizable de China fue de 273,9 Mt en el primer semestre de 2021, según Fenwei.
lo que representa un aumento del 2,8% respecto al mismo período del año anterior. Carbón coquizable doméstico
la producción aumentó a 241,3 Mt, lo que representa un incremento interanual del 5,2%. De acuerdo a
NBS, el beneficio de la industria de lavado y extracción de carbón en China aumentó a 206.900 millones de RMB en
el primer semestre de 2021, un aumento interanual del 113,8%.
******************

El Grupo ha seguido de cerca el impacto de la
desarrollos en el negocio del Grupo y ha puesto en marcha medidas de contingencia como el ajuste temporal
a los niveles de producción. Con el fin de asegurar los envíos de exportación minimizando el impacto de COVID-19, el 2 de julio de 2021,
el Gobierno de Mongolia (“ GoM ”) emitió la Resolución No. 185, para establecer terminales aduaneros aduaneros
*para envíos en contenedores en los puntos de control fronterizos clave para las exportaciones de carbón, y se espera que la terminal sea*_
*puesta en servicio en septiembre de 2021. Esta nueva terminal permitirá a los conductores de camiones de Mongolia
descargar carbón en contenedores sin cruzar la frontera y recogido por camioneros chinos también sin
dejar un área restringida, como tal, lo que reduce el contacto humano y reduce el riesgo de infección transfronteriza*
_*transmisión, permitiendo así incrementar las exportaciones de carbón*."
_
Aunque la resolución funcione, ¿crees que tienen más peligro bajista las restricciones a la construcción?
Gracias de antemano_


_


----------



## TEOTWAWKI (6 Sep 2021)

> Aunque la resolución funcione, ¿crees que tienen más peligro bajista las restricciones a la construcción?
> Gracias de antemano



Lo del cambio de camión o traspaso entre camiones era tan evidente, que sorprende que hayan tardado tanto....

Mientras...


----------



## gordinflas (6 Sep 2021)

@raslghul esperanza tengo, pero también tenía demasiado carbón y demasiada poca liquidez. Mongolian era lo que tenía más verde y ya era una posición residual, así que eso. Mi salida no es por temas geopolícos ni falta de esperanza ni nada así...


----------



## Begemot (7 Sep 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Vendidas las AAG a 1'80HKD. Ya lo había puesto en Twitter por la mañana, me había olvidado de ponerlo por aquí



¿Por qué la salida de AAG ahora que ha empezado a subir un poco? ¿Es tb por liquidez? Yo pensaba en retener AAG y quizá salir antes de Lonking que es más cíclica ya que estoy en ambas. El gas debería seguir funcionando y los divis de AAG son buenos.


----------



## gordinflas (7 Sep 2021)

Begemot dijo:


> ¿Por qué la salida de AAG ahora que ha empezado a subir un poco? ¿Es tb por liquidez? Yo pensaba en retener AAG y quizá salir antes de Lonking que es más cíclica ya que estoy en ambas. El gas debería seguir funcionando y los divis de AAG son buenos.



Hombre, el gas también es cíclico de cojones (igual que todas las materias primas) y si lo de ahora no es un ciclo bueno... xD

Me daba la sensación de que estaba demasiado metido en los combustibles fósiles y que las supersubidas actuales en los precios no van a ser para siempre. Pero es eso, una sensación. A lo mejor vuelvo a entrar más adelante, no te sabría decir. Tampoco sé si ha sido buena idea lo de vender AAG. Creo que estos últimos días estoy sobreoperando. Lo que no voy a hacer es volver a entrar si se dispara, si eso acaba pasando mala suerte. Ya se disparará Kistos y Gazprom para compensar.

---------

Por cierto, hablando de sobreoperar.

Dentro en Delko, 1200 acciones a 16,11PLN. Es una empresa enana polaca, apenas 20 millones de capitalización.


----------



## Tio1saM (7 Sep 2021)

¿¿Prefieres Delko a Dino?? O también te estas planteando esta segunda.


----------



## gordinflas (7 Sep 2021)

Tio1saM dijo:


> ¿¿Prefieres Delko a Dino?? O también te estas planteando esta segunda.



Me gusta más Dino, pero Dino está 12 veces más cara (literalmente, PER 4 vs PER 50) y solo crece el doble que Delko en beneficios. Relación calidad / precio Delko gana de calle, en mi opinión.


----------



## Tio1saM (7 Sep 2021)

Opino igual dicho eso, sinplemente te la había visto nombrar y era por ver que opinabas. Había visto lo de per 50 en google al buscarla y creia que era el tipico dato erroneo ajjaja. Gracias por responder.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (8 Sep 2021)

Dentro de Delko con 2500 , creo que esta acción va a ser de las aburridas .


----------



## Membroza (9 Sep 2021)

A ver si @gordinflas o alguien que pilote contabilidad me puede ayudar. Estoy mirando el último interim report de Qilu Expressway (https://portalvhds1fxb0jchzgjph.blo...ments/1333078/HKEX-EPS_20210831_9917127_0.PDF).

El problema principal que veo es la deuda, que ha subido mucho para hacer las adquisiciones - Deuda total de 2.005M RMB (US$307 M). Esto no es malo si se puede pagar y se pueden seguir repartiendo dividendos, pero es que no me cuadra que mirando los cash flows aparezca el pago de préstamos por 542M RMB y sin embargo no aparezca nada de esto en el Net Income, donde sólo se mencionan 68M RMB de gastos de financiación. He subrayado las partes de las que hablo.

FCF salen 130M RMB. Si suponemos que el próximo semestre sale todo igual, tenemos 260M RMB de FCF. Sin embargo, son necesarios 360M RMB para pagar dividendos, lo cual me hace pensar que los dividendos actuales no son sostenibles. Caja no hay mucha, 205M RMB, así que ni quemando toda la caja da para pagarlos a menos que el próximo semestre sea mucho mejor.






*Edito:* estoy mirando de nuevo y parece que es un pago de una vez para quitarse una parte de la deuda, y que luego los costes de financiamiento actuales han sido de 68.437M RMB.

"During the Reporting Period, our finance costs were approximately RMB68,437,000, representing an increase of
approximately 47.62% as compared to approximately RMB46,360,000 for the corresponding period of last year,
primarily attributable to the increase in the Group’s finance expenses during the Reporting Period as the Group
entered into the Debt Assumption Agreement and assumed the obligation of repayments and interest payments for the
acquisition of the Deshang and Shennan Expressways, together with the additional bank loans of RMB1,348 million for
the settlement of acquisition consideration.".

Ahora, lo que no entiendo muy bien es si van a tener que pagar 373.830M RMB por año para amortizar la deuda, o cómo va la movida esa. A ver si alguien averigua el tema:


----------



## gordinflas (10 Sep 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> A ver si @gordinflas o alguien que pilote contabilidad me puede ayudar. Estoy mirando el último interim report de Qilu Expressway (https://portalvhds1fxb0jchzgjph.blo...ments/1333078/HKEX-EPS_20210831_9917127_0.PDF).
> 
> El problema principal que veo es la deuda, que ha subido mucho para hacer las adquisiciones - Deuda total de 2.005M RMB (US$307 M). Esto no es malo si se puede pagar y se pueden seguir repartiendo dividendos, pero es que no me cuadra que mirando los cash flows aparezca el pago de préstamos por 542M RMB y sin embargo no aparezca nada de esto en el Net Income, donde sólo se mencionan 68M RMB de gastos de financiación. He subrayado las partes de las que hablo.
> 
> ...



Lo primero es un pago para quitarse deuda, sí. Los intereses que realmente pagan son esos 66 millones de yuanes de "payment of interest expenses". 

Y sí, les vencen 373 millones en un año, 331 en dos, 1392 en tres / cinco y los demás a más de cinco años. Lo que has puesto en la captura de pantalla, vaya.

A última hora, si se ven apurados, pueden refinanciarla con un nuevo bono (o el instrumento que use Qilu para financiarse, que yo sepa no lo ponen en el informe). No creo que les salga caro hacerlo, por el tipo de negocio que tienen apenas deben pagar intereses por la deuda a medio / largo plazo. La mayoría de negocios defensivos funcionan así, con un porcentaje sano de deuda y renovandola eternamente. Apalancamiento operativo 101. En las concesionarias no lo hacen para siempre porque las concesiones caducan, pero el proceso es el mismo.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (10 Sep 2021)

Quizás por esto subió ayer Time interconnect .


https://www.time-interconnect.com/download/430FDBFA-CE76-4618-B338-391F16C2ECFE-20210909_01729_10_E.pdf


----------



## gatosaurio (10 Sep 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Quizás por esto subió ayer Time interconnect .
> 
> 
> https://www.time-interconnect.com/download/430FDBFA-CE76-4618-B338-391F16C2ECFE-20210909_01729_10_E.pdf



¿Qué lógica hace que la cotización suba? ¿Al escindir un trozo de la empresa la cotización debería resentirse no? ¿Compensarían a los accionistas actuales con acciones de la nueva empresa o algo así?


----------



## Diosa-Harley (10 Sep 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> revalorización total desde abril de 2020 ya sube al 276,67%



WTF eso debe ser algun record foril. Debes estar compitiendo con Cathi Wood


----------



## Tiemblos (10 Sep 2021)

Los Pollos Hermanos

BRIEF-MHP Q2 Net Profit At $231 Mln, Up 106% Y/Y

Sept 9 (Reuters) - MHP says:
* Q2 NET PROFIT INCREASED TO US$ 231 MILLION, COMPARED TO US$ 112 MILLION IN Q2 2020
* Q2 ADJUSTED EBITDA (NET OF IFRS 16) INCREASED BY 120% TO US$ 277 MILLION
* Q2 REVENUE INCREASED TO US$ 542 MILLION, UP 28% YEAR-ON-YEAR (Q2 2020: US$ 425 MILLION)
* Q2 OPERATING PROFIT INCREASED TO US$ 239 MILLION, UP 163% YEAR-ON-YEAR (Q2 2020: US$ 91 MILLION)
* H1 NET PROFIT 232 MILLION USD VERSUS LOSS OF 62 MILLION USD LOSS YEAR AGO
* RAISED EXPECTATIONS FOR FULL YEAR WITH EBITDA NOW EXPECTED TO REACH A RECORD OF CLOSE TO US$600 MILLION
* NET DEBT TO EBITDA RATIO, WHICH ALREADY IMPROVED SIGNIFICANTLY TO 2.82 AS AT 30 JUNE, IS EXPECTED TO IMPROVE FURTHER TO AROUND 2.0 BY YEAR-END


----------



## gordinflas (10 Sep 2021)

gatosaurio dijo:


> ¿Qué lógica hace que la cotización suba? ¿Al escindir un trozo de la empresa la cotización debería resentirse no? ¿Compensarían a los accionistas actuales con acciones de la nueva empresa o algo así?



Se supone que si esa parte de la empresa estaba infravalorada por estar bajo el paraguas de la matriz y la consiguen vender con premium eso da valor a la empresa. Los spin-offs bien hechos son desbloqueadores de valor y a lo mejor la subida de ayer descontaba esto.

A la práctica seguramente sea la volatilidad loca de siempre en las small caps de HK...


----------



## aserejee (11 Sep 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Se supone que si esa parte de la empresa estaba infravalorada por estar bajo el paraguas de la matriz y la consiguen vender con premium eso da valor a la empresa. Los spin-offs bien hechos son desbloqueadores de valor y a lo mejor la subida de ayer descontaba esto.
> 
> A la práctica seguramente sea la volatilidad loca de siempre en las small caps de HK...



Solo por confirmar, normalmente en un Spin-off tienen que dar acciones de la nueva empresa a los que somos accionistas, no? (y por eso no se pierde valor, sino que se hace para ganar valor dejando libre la nueva empresa) 
El tema es que están pensandose salir en China y no se si podemos tenerlas. Alguien por aquí a tenido una experiencia así?


----------



## Value (12 Sep 2021)




----------



## Noctis (12 Sep 2021)

Buen programa, como siempre


----------



## eldelavespa (13 Sep 2021)

Noctis dijo:


> Buen programa, como siempre



Sí, presta volver a ver a Gordinflas en momentum..
Hoy dentro de Imperial Brands, a ver si sube de aquí a 10 años.


----------



## tremenk (14 Sep 2021)

Vengo a felicitar a gordinflas por mongolian!

y me piro


----------



## gordinflas (14 Sep 2021)

Bueno, hoy he entrado en Jiashili (empresa de galletas china) a 1,66HKD, 22000 acciones. Me da palo hacer resumen, espero que os valga con lo que puse ayer en Twitter...



El resumen de Delko debería subirse al canal de Momentum durante la semana.

A finales de mes actualizo el principal y hago resumen de como han ido los últimos 2 meses. Parece que la racha positiva no se frena. Las materias primas están propulsando la cartera como un cohete.


----------



## gordinflas (14 Sep 2021)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Sí, presta volver a ver a Gordinflas en momentum..
> Hoy dentro de Imperial Brands, a ver si sube de aquí a 10 años.



Solo los dividendos son un 9% anual... Y si vuelven a los dividendos pre-covid sería un 13 o 14%. Con que se mantenga plana yo me doy con un canto en los dientes.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (14 Sep 2021)

TIME Interconnect's Major Shareholder Increased the Shareholding


HONG KONG, Sep 14, 2021 - (ACN Newswire) - TIME Interconnect Technology Limited (the "Company ", Stock Code: 1729, with its subsidiaries collectively referred to as the "Group") is pleased to announce details of the increase in the shareholding in the Company by controlling shareholder, Mr. Lo...




www.asiaone.com


----------



## Membroza (17 Sep 2021)

Vuelvo para dar las gracias por los programas, buenísimos. Y también para destacar el nivelazo que hay en el Discord, vaya mina hay ahí.


----------



## gordinflas (20 Sep 2021)

Bueno, ya que hay pánico bueno por lo de Evergrande y la cartera es en su mayoría empresas chinas supongo que me toca decir algo. Las empresas no están bajando tanto como podría parecer (sigo en positivo en septiembre), en principio no voy a vender nada y si en algún momento lo hago será para comprar otras cosas que hayan caído más. Avisaré por aquí al momento, como de costumbre.

No vendáis en pánico, tampoco compréis el dip en acciones que no os convencen del todo... No hagáis el mongolo, vamos. Si una empresa te gusta a 5$ y baja a 3$ sin que cambien sus fundamentales debería gustarte más y tal, al menos en el tipo de estrategia que sigo en este hilo. Si cambian es otra historia, pero por suerte no llevo casi nada que pueda resultar afectado directamente en un mad max inmobiliario. 

A nivel indirecto podrían sufrir todas las empresas de la cartera, sobretodo las chinas. Las que más Lonking, Emperor, BUCD y Qilu en este orden. Lonking porque vende su maquinaria al sector inmobiliario, Emperor porque su matriz es una inmobiliaria y porque tiene parte del negocio en edificios de alquiler en Hong Kong, BUCD por ser sector construcción y Qilu por tener infraestructuras. 

No creo que ninguna vea comprometida su existencia a medio-largo plazo ni que tampoco nos diluyan ni nada así. Lonking tiene toneladas de dinero en efectivo en su cuenta bancaria, Emperor también tiene toneladas de efectivo y su negocio principal es el casino, BUCD tiene contratos a nivel estatal y si el gobierno chino no quiebra deberían completarlos, Qilu es una infraestructura pero en realidad su negocio no tiene nada que ver con los edificios.

Así que eso. Aunque venga una bajada yo estoy tranquilo. La cartera ya está a precios de Mad Max, si ahora llega el susodicho apocalipsis al menos no sufrirá tanto como las demás carteras. La cosa siempre va de intentar caer menos que los índices en mercados bajistas y subir más que los índices en los alcistas.


----------



## Covid-8M (21 Sep 2021)

@gordinflas estoy teniendo pensamientos impuros para vender kistos. Se ha convertido en mi principal posicion. La verdad no sigo nada de lo que hace. Queria mantenerla y eso pero como ves vender aunque sea un tercio?
Esta accion creo que luego es dificil volver a entrar a buen precio porque es muy "estrecha" como me dijeron por aqui.


----------



## Membroza (21 Sep 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> @gordinflas estoy teniendo pensamientos impuros para vender kistos. Se ha convertido en mi principal posicion. La verdad no sigo nada de lo que hace. Queria mantenerla y eso pero como ves vender aunque sea un tercio?
> Esta accion creo que luego es dificil volver a entrar a buen precio porque es muy "estrecha" como me dijeron por aqui.



Aquí se holdea, cojones.

Ya enserio: pero si la cosa no ha hecho más que empezar... ¿Crees que de aquí a varios años vale menos que lo que vale hoy? Entonces vende.


----------



## Covid-8M (21 Sep 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Aquí se holdea, cojones.
> 
> Ya enserio: pero si la cosa no ha hecho más que empezar... ¿Crees que de aquí a varios años vale menos que lo que vale hoy? Entonces vende.



No tengo ni idea francamente. Por eso pregunto


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (21 Sep 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> @gordinflas estoy teniendo pensamientos impuros para vender kistos. Se ha convertido en mi principal posicion. La verdad no sigo nada de lo que hace. Queria mantenerla y eso pero como ves vender aunque sea un tercio?
> Esta accion creo que luego es dificil volver a entrar a buen precio porque es muy "estrecha" como me dijeron por aqui.



No es un buen valor para hacer swing trading, creo que en unos meses el gas bajará con el tapering y ni en aquel escenario me planteo vender esta. Además de los temas fiscales.


----------



## Membroza (22 Sep 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> No tengo ni idea francamente. Por eso pregunto



Pues toma +13% de ayer. Hala, por preguntar xD


----------



## Covid-8M (22 Sep 2021)

Membroza dijo:


> Pues toma +13% de ayer. Hala, por preguntar xD



Pues lo vuelvo a preguntar porque no me ha quedado claro


----------



## gordinflas (22 Sep 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> Pues lo vuelvo a preguntar porque no me ha quedado claro



Aquí me pillas en un compromiso xD

Kistos no es mi tipo de acción y la llevo como un voto de fe a los otros miembros de Momentum y al CEO de Kistos. Sin ellos ni siquiera la habría comprado, mucho menos aguantado hasta los precios actuales.

Yo la aguantaré hasta que multiplique por 10 o hasta que se vaya a 0. No por fundamentales ni por lógica ni nada así, para mi es una inversión a fondo perdido. La verdad es que ahora mismo pinta bien, tanto por el tema del gas por las nubes como por la información que va saliendo de los pozos (que en realidad ya se sabía, es solo que desde la empresa la están confirmando).


----------



## Covid-8M (22 Sep 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Aquí me pillas en un compromiso xD
> 
> Kistos no es mi tipo de acción y la llevo como un voto de fe a los otros miembros de Momentum y al CEO de Kistos. Sin ellos ni siquiera la habría comprado, mucho menos aguantado hasta los precios actuales.
> 
> Yo la aguantaré hasta que multiplique por 10 o hasta que se vaya a 0. No por fundamentales ni por lógica ni nada así, para mi es una inversión a fondo perdido. La verdad es que ahora mismo pinta bien, tanto por el tema del gas por las nubes como por la información que va saliendo de los pozos (que en realidad ya se sabía, es solo que desde la empresa la están confirmando).



Gracias gordi. Si, me queda claro que se basa todo en la fe en el CEO. Asi lo entendi desde el principio y de momento esta cumpliendo.
Lo volvia a preguntar por si subia otro 13%. Ya me convencieron ayer en el discord para aguantarla a pesar de que prefiero tener cantidades mas pequeñas por lo que las que suben suelo ir soltando paquetes para reducir exposicion


----------



## MonoInversor (22 Sep 2021)

Acabo de ver tu actualización de cartera a 09/09/2021. Muchas gracias por seguir compartiendo con tanta transparencia. También tus posts sobre estrategia de inversión.


----------



## tremenk (22 Sep 2021)

@gordinflas anualmente cuanto dividendo te da Imperial Brands? Reparten siempre 4 dividendos o son extraordinarios?


----------



## gordinflas (23 Sep 2021)

tremenk dijo:


> @gordinflas anualmente cuanto dividendo te da Imperial Brands? Reparten siempre 4 dividendos o son extraordinarios?



Este año deberían repartir unas 1,4 libras en 4 dividendos. A precios actuales es un 9%. Llevan años haciéndolo así... El primero y el último del año siempre son más grandes que el segundo y el tercero (ni idea de por qué).


----------



## tremenk (23 Sep 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Este año deberían repartir unas 1,4 libras en 4 dividendos. A precios actuales es un 9%. Llevan años haciéndolo así... El primero y el último del año siempre son más grandes que el segundo y el tercero (ni idea de por qué).



Entonces esta mal el dividendo que ponen en investing? 








Imperial Dividend History (IMB)- Investing.com


Get detailed information about the dividend date and dividend announcements for Imperial Brands.




www.investing.com


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Sep 2021)

MonoInversor dijo:


> Acabo de ver tu actualización de cartera a 09/09/2021. Muchas gracias por seguir compartiendo con tanta transparencia. También tus posts sobre estrategia de inversión.



tenéis un enlace?

yo probé a hacerle caso a esta gente con Kistos y ha sido bestial, será sostenible semejante cosa?


----------



## gordinflas (23 Sep 2021)

tremenk dijo:


> Entonces esta mal el dividendo que ponen en investing?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta mal, sí. Investing tiene problemas con las empresas que pagan varios dividendos al año.



Bernaldo dijo:


> tenéis un enlace?
> 
> yo probé a hacerle caso a esta gente con Kistos y ha sido bestial, será sostenible semejante cosa?



Es el mensaje principal del hilo


----------



## Bernaldo (23 Sep 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Esta mal, sí. Investing tiene problemas con las empresas que pagan varios dividendos al año.
> 
> 
> Es el mensaje principal del hilo



Me K, qué figura, menuda actualización detallada!!!


----------



## gordinflas (29 Sep 2021)

Bueno, principal actualizado. 

*El valor liquidativo es de 124.918,22€. Revalorización desde entre abril de 2021 del 47,89%. Revalorización total desde abril de 2020 del 316,39%.*

El megasubidón del gas, petróleo y carbón me han salvado la cartera estos dos últimos meses. El apocalipsis chino se está notando. ¿Recordáis que dije que las que creía que sufrirían más serían Lonking, Emperor, BUCD y Qilu? He acertado en la mitad. Lonking y Emperor se han ido a los infiernos, las otras dos han aguantado muy bien el tipo. 

Para compensar se han hundido Zengame y Friendtimes. La regulación del sector de los videojuegos en China no es algo nuevo, ya había pasado en 2018; pero las restricciones son aún más fuertes que hace 3 años. Solo dejan jugar a los menores de edad 5 horas a la semana. También han prohibido que se publiquen nuevos juegos online en todo el país hasta nuevo aviso. En Zengame esto no debería importar tanto. Por un lado porque sus juegos son para un público de más edad que los de Friendtimes, por otro lado porque ya no sacan juegos nuevos desde hace unos años (sus planes son hacer la transición al negocio de la gestión / venta de datos).

No voy a vender ninguna de las dos empresas de juegos, creo que sus precios actuales descuentan un escenario mucho peor del que está ocurriendo. 

Y bueno, aparte de eso estoy rotando combustibles fósiles por empresas "defensivas" (o al menos de sectores defensivos, otra cosa es que por país o tamaño quizá no lo sean). Estos meses he entrado en Kernel Holdings, Delko y Jiashili. Una es productora de aceite de girasol, otra es una distribuidora haciendo la transición a negocio de venta minorista (supermercados, vamos), la última es una empresa que fabrica galletas. Las tres tiradas de precio, dos de ellas fuera de China. No sé si será buena idea, pero el instinto me dice que tire hacia empresas defensivas.


----------



## eldelavespa (29 Sep 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, principal actualizado.
> 
> *El valor liquidativo es de 124.918,22€. Revalorización desde entre abril de 2021 del 47,89%. Revalorización total desde abril de 2020 del 316,39%.*
> 
> ...



Yo quería entrar semanas atrás en BUCD Y Lonking y lo cambie por Imperial Brands y en recomprar más de Qiwi, por el tema de poner la cartera un poco más defensiva, en Lonking justamente no entré por lo que me dijiste de que era cíclica y que le afectaría si bajaba la construcción, estuviste oportuno . Gracias.


----------



## bientop (29 Sep 2021)

Que sensaciones tienes con los combustibles fósiles, contra la recuperación económica y favor de los sectores defensivos o es porque a los precios que están no te compensan estar en cíclicos?


----------



## gordinflas (30 Sep 2021)

bientop dijo:


> Que sensaciones tienes con los combustibles fósiles, contra la recuperación económica y favor de los sectores defensivos o es porque a los precios que están no te compensan estar en cíclicos?



Que está pasando algo raro, no entiendo hacia donde puede ir la situación y eso no me gusta ni un pelo. Es como si hubiéramos pasado de la parte baja del ciclo a la más alta en menos de un año.

Todas las empresas de la cartera de gas / petróleo / carbón térmico las había comprado pensando en entornos con los precios normales o normales-bajos. La idea de que en un año tendríamos precios de materias primas (incluídos combustibles fósiles) por las nubes ni siquiera estaba en el plan más optimista de todos. 

A corto plazo los resultados de las empresas van disparadísimos y eso se refleja en las cotizaciones, pero como buen pesimista que soy tengo la sensación de que esta subida de precios a corto plazo en las materias primas hará que a medio plazo se sobreproduzcan, que pasemos a tener exceso de oferta y luego tengamos un bajón considerable. El ciclo de toda la vida, pero habiendo acelerando la fase buena del ciclo por los problemas en las cadenas de subministro alrededor del mundo.

No me voy a quitar de encima todo lo relacionado con los combustibles fósiles porque eso sería perderse la subida. Sin ir más lejos Gazprom es la empresa que más pesa ahora mismo en la cartera. Pero si esa situación extraña de mercado me da oportunidades para entrar en otras empresas tampoco voy a dudar en vender acciones de una empresa que estaría más cara que el resto de la cartera si las materias primas volviesen a precios más "normales".

(otra parte de mi me dice que todo esto en realidad es una racionalización a posteriori y que lo estoy haciendo esto porque mis hábitos de inversor largoplacista me dicen que me vaya a sectores defensivos)


----------



## gordinflas (4 Oct 2021)

Bueno, compradas 6000 GEO Energy a 0'3SGD. La ha presentado @Value en el podcast. Ahora me vuelvo a la cama...


----------



## Membroza (4 Oct 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, compradas 6000 GEO Energy a 0'3SGD. La ha presentado @Value en el podcast. Ahora me vuelvo a la cama...



Estoy echando una vista por encima y tiene MUY buena pinta.


----------



## MagicTaly (5 Oct 2021)

A alguien más le acaban de dar Non-Tradeable de MoneyMAX?


----------



## SebastianBach (7 Oct 2021)

He entrado en GEO energy a 0,355 debo estar loco o algo


----------



## gordinflas (14 Oct 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, compradas 6000 GEO Energy a 0'3SGD. La ha presentado @Value en el podcast. Ahora me vuelvo a la cama...



Anda, acabo de ver que lo había puesto mal. Eran 20000, no 6000. En Twitter está bien puesto, antes de que alguien me acuse de tramposo (que con la subida que lleva sería lógico pensarlo  )



MagicTaly dijo:


> A alguien más le acaban de dar Non-Tradeable de MoneyMAX?
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 797571



Es el pseudo-split que han hecho. Por cada 4 acciones que tengas te "regalan" 1 acción nueva... Aunque no te han regalado nada porque han creado esas acciones de la nada.

Esto no nos afecta para nada, solo es una medida para intentar aumentar la liquidez.

--------

Y bueno, perdonad por la inactividad. He cambiado de instituto recientemente y estoy en proceso de adaptación... Y además es un instituto un pelín jodido (los llaman de "alta complejidad" ). Dentro de unas semanas volveré al ritmo normal de postear 3 o 4 veces por semana, aunque sea solo para responder comentarios...


----------



## Diosa-Harley (14 Oct 2021)

SebastianBach dijo:


> He entrado en GEO energy a 0,355 debo estar loco o algo



Que pardillo. Yo a 0,41


----------



## Cuqui (14 Oct 2021)

SebastianBach dijo:


> He entrado en GEO energy a 0,355 debo estar loco o algo





Diosa-Harley dijo:


> Que pardillo. Yo a 0,41



Ojala ganeis muchisima pasta.


----------



## Begemot (21 Oct 2021)

Después del éxito de AAG Energy (de 1,24 a 2,5 en 119 días, 333 % de interés anual equivalente, ¡gracias Gordi!) soy un fan de las compañías chinas. Estaba investingando y alucino con la cantidad de empresas que hay en el Hong Kong Exchange con divis muy jugosos. Sólo tienes que ir a su página, list of securities, ordenar por dividend yield y hay 200 compañías con divis por encima del 8 %:
Equities (hkex.com.hk) 
¿Alguién ha mirado alguna más con ese nivel de dividendos? Las hay más líquidas que algunas que se han comentado recientemente por aquí como JIASHILI GP o QILU EXPRESSWAY . Por ejemplo APAC RESOURCES LTD. (1104) Equities Quote (hkex.com.hk) . ¿Alguien conoce alguna otra joya por aquí?


----------



## Begemot (21 Oct 2021)

Este enlace de TradingView está muy bien porque vienen ordenadas por sector:








Sectors — Stock Market — Hong Kong — TradingView


Research various sectors to find promising stocks — Hong Kong. Fundamental metrics and a wide range of technical analysis tools are available to you.




www.tradingview.com


----------



## Begemot (21 Oct 2021)

Está de shipping tiene buena pinta y el sector del transporte se está comportando bien ahora:








3877 Stock Price and Chart — HKEX:3877 — TradingView


View live CSSC (HK) SHIPPING CO LTD chart to track its stock's price action. Find market predictions, 3877 financials and market news.




www.tradingview.com


----------



## Begemot (21 Oct 2021)

Esta se parece a Qilu, SHENZHEN INT'L (152) :
Equities Quote (hkex.com.hk)


----------



## gordinflas (22 Oct 2021)

Begemot dijo:


> Después del éxito de AAG Energy (de 1,24 a 2,5 en 119 días, 333 % de interés anual equivalente, ¡gracias Gordi!) soy un fan de las compañías chinas. Estaba investingando y alucino con la cantidad de empresas que hay en el Hong Kong Exchange con divis muy jugosos. Sólo tienes que ir a su página, list of securities, ordenar por dividend yield y hay 200 compañías con divis por encima del 8 %:
> Equities (hkex.com.hk)
> ¿Alguién ha mirado alguna más con ese nivel de dividendos? Las hay más líquidas que algunas que se han comentado recientemente por aquí como JIASHILI GP o QILU EXPRESSWAY . Por ejemplo APAC RESOURCES LTD. (1104) Equities Quote (hkex.com.hk) . ¿Alguien conoce alguna otra joya por aquí?



El problema es que muchas de esas empresas son basura. Diluciones sin fin, inmobiliario chino de mierda, ultradeuda, dividendos insostenibles, negocios decadentes... Hay que separar el grano de la paja y hay muchísima paja. APAC mismo hizo una superdilución del 33% en 2020 y ha tenido pérdidas 2 de los últimos 6 años.

Shenzhen la conocía pero en su momento no pasó el filtro porque justo ha empezado a repartir dividendos este año. Tendría que mirarla más a fondo ahora.

-------------------------

Por cierto, que lo he dicho en el Discord de Momentum pero no lo había comentado por aquí. He vendido las Emperor a 0,9HKD y he comprado 15000 acciones de Tianli (1773) a 1,61HKD.

Emperor me la quito porque tenía que vender algo y era lo que menos me gustaba de la cartera. Todo había salido mal (regulación de los casinos en Macao, restricciones Covid alargándose más de lo previsto, matriz con muchísimos problemas) y la matriz no parecía muy por la labor de desbloquear la montaña de dinero que tienen dentro de la empresa. Lo único que hicieron fue vender dos propiedades a la filial, que con la burbuja inmobiliaria china al borde de explotar no parece que sea lo mejor para los minoritarios. Aún así había potencial, pero yo que sé. 

Tianli me gusta mucho desde hace tiempo y lo único que me frenaba era que estaba ligeramente más cara que la mayoría de empresas chinas que suelo llevar, pero desde que ha bajado a menos de 2HKD ya no es el caso. Con la noticia de que había desaparecido al CEO de la empresa pensaba que sería una buena oportunidad de comprarla en mínimos absolutos... Al final no ha sido el caso, pero bueno. Tampoco me preocupa mucho lo del CEO, la verdad. El resto de la directiva sigue existiendo y dirigiendo la empresa.

Si alguien quiere más info de Tianli, Jose de ResGloStocks (cuenta de Twitter y web dedicada a empresas parecidas a las que yo suelo comprar, tenemos bastantes empresas en común y buscamos cosas parecidas en las empresas) hizo un análisis en el podcast de Momentum. Es largo pero vale la pena, básicamente se pasa todo el vídeo mirando las cuentas de la empresa para decir que la oportunidad es real, que no hay gato encerrado ni fraude ni nada por el estilo.

A finales de mes actualizaré el mensaje principal, como siempre.


----------



## gordinflas (4 Nov 2021)

Actualización de octubre (con 4 días de retraso, pero mejor tarde que nunca supongo). También he puesto los movimientos (venta de Emperor y compra de GEO y Tianli) en el principal.

Lo de siempre, 30000€ justos metidos en abril de 2020, ninguna aportación desde entonces. *El dia 29 de septiembre el valor liquidativo era de 124.918,22€, hoy es 129.174,41€. Revalorización mensual del 3,4% aproximadamente. Es una revalorización desde entre abril de 2021 del 52,94%. La revalorización total desde abril de 2020 ya sube al 330,58%.*

Rusia + ex-sovietlandia arrastrando la cartera y las empresas chinas aguantando el tipo, pese a que ha sido un mal mes en su bolsa. Otro mes positivo, ni idea de cuantos llevo ya.

Este mes ha sido malo para la mayoría de gente que frecuenta el foro. Los barcos se han hundido (lo siento por la broma fácil), las materias primas (incluídos combustibles fósiles) también han ralentizado el rally loco que llevaban desde hacía un tiempo. También han aparecido un par de cisnes negros en empresas bastante queridas en la comunidad que se ha formado alrededor de foro y de Momentum en particular. Uno de ellos en Tianli, que comentaba en el mensaje anterior y que no me parece tan grave; el otro en Pax Global (empresa que había llevado durante un tiempo y que pensaba que había malvendido). El de Pax es por una investigación del FBI sobre un posible hackeo / espionaje / vete tú a saber. Hay poca información consistente, pero como me decía @RockLobster no es normal que 4 agencias de nivel estatal empiecen a investigar una small cap como Pax sin que haya algo muy gordo detrás (o como mínimo unas sospechas con fundamento bastante gordas). Estos dos son los principales, aunque también hay malas noticias en otras empresas.

En mi caso he esquivado las balas por pura suerte. No estaba en barcos ni mineras porque me daban mal rollo, no estaba en Pax, en Tianli he entrado después de la noticia. Eso y Rusia han aguantado la cartera.

Así que eso. Seguimos bien.


----------



## Verdes (8 Nov 2021)

Buenas @gordinflas !muchas gracias por este gran hilo.
Te quería consultar, a ver como veías tú el futuro de MHP, globaltrans y Kaspi. Crees que tienen mucho upside? En la situación actual en donde la bolsa podría tener una gran corrección, piensas mantenerlas mucho tiempo?
Gracias de antemano!


----------



## arriba/abajo (8 Nov 2021)

Verdes dijo:


> Buenas @gordinflas !muchas gracias por este gran hilo.
> Te quería consultar, a ver como veías tú el futuro de MHP, globaltrans y Kaspi. Crees que tienen mucho upside? En la situación actual en donde la bolsa podría tener una gran corrección, piensas mantenerlas mucho tiempo?
> Gracias de antemano!



Pasate por el discord de momentum y pregunta allí hombre!


----------



## gordinflas (22 Nov 2021)

Verdes dijo:


> Buenas @gordinflas !muchas gracias por este gran hilo.
> Te quería consultar, a ver como veías tú el futuro de MHP, globaltrans y Kaspi. Crees que tienen mucho upside? En la situación actual en donde la bolsa podría tener una gran corrección, piensas mantenerlas mucho tiempo?
> Gracias de antemano!



Creo que están baratas y no me gusta el juego de predecir lo que van a hacer los mercados, así que eso. No voy a vender esperando que haya una corrección y luego que se disparen, y menos sabiendo que siguen estando a buenos precios.

--------------

Actualización. Vendo las 136000 acciones de Time Interconnect a 0,74HKD y compro 10000 acciones de Consun Pharmaceutical a 3,50HKD.

Vendo Time porque de todas las acciones industriales chinas era la que más se había disparado y su precio empezaba a estar bastante por encima de la media de las industriales chinas de la cartera. También estaba el tema de que en apenas 1 mes ha pasado de ser una parte importante de la cartera a la empresa que más pesaba, incluso por delante de Globaltrans y Gazprom.

Consun Pharmaceutical es una farmacéutica china especializada en medicina tradicional china. Para quién no lo sepa, la medicina tradicional china es menos efectiva que la medicina moderna, alguna gente incluso dice que es un placebo o una estafa no muy distinta a la homeopatía. No es propaganda occidental, el propio gobierno chino lo dice. Eso no impide que los chinos sigan usándola, hay una tradición muy fuerte de usar medicina tradicional en el país y no parece que esté disminuyendo con el tiempo.

El mercado la ve mal por eso y le pone unos precios ridículamente bajos. PER 4 creciendo al 20% anual en ingresos y beneficios como un reloj, dividendo del 8,8% creciente, márgenes del +30%, recompras del 4-5% anual, cero deuda, 160 millones de CNY en caja... Dan un retorno al accionista del 13% anual solo en dividendos + recompras, es absurdo.

Otro riesgo es que más de la mitad de sus ingresos vienen de un solo tipo de medicamento renal. También hay el tema de que hicieron una adquisición en 2018 que les salió rana y se reflejó en los resultados de 2019. Lo primero lo están disminuyendo, lo segundo fue algo temporal y de lo que se han recuperado en menos de un año.

Yo supongo que los precios reflejan el odio hacia el sector por ser medicina "fake" y además tener esa parte poco ética. A mi que sea medicina poco efectiva no me preocupa demasiado, en realidad si la medicina no funciona tan bien como la medicina moderna "normal" los pacientes tendrán que tomarla durante más tiempo y eso se reflejará en más ingresos para Consun. Sobre la parte poco ética... ya llevo carbón, empresas usureras que roban a abuelos y en 2020 estuve a punto de comprar una empresa japonesa con la directiva en prisión por esclavismo. Invertir en medicina no tan efectiva como la medicina normal no me parece tan grave como otras cosas... Nos vemos en el infierno 

Y sobre el riesgo de la viabilidad del negocio a medio plazo... la directiva está recomprando acciones a dos manos y cuando más cae la empresa más recompran. Si realmente considerasen que el futuro de la empresa está comprometido estarían diversificando la empresa hacia otros modelos de negocio (como por ejemplo están haciendo muchas empresas carboneras). Eso suponiendo que no son incompetentes, que viendo su gestión del capital y el crecimiento de la empresa no lo parece.

Luego hay el riesgo país por ser empresa china, pero eso no es distinto de las otras empresas chinas que llevo...

-----

También amplío 1000 acciones de Delko a 15PLN. Es increíble lo ilíquida que es, casi un tercio de todo el volumen de hoy he sido yo... A finales de mes actualizaré el mensaje principal y puede que haga un pequeño comentario, como ya suele ser costumbre.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (23 Nov 2021)

7000 y pico euros a Delko, si que te debe de gustar.


----------



## Ratziel (23 Nov 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> 7000 y pico euros a Delko, si que te debe de gustar.



Qué tendrá que ver la cantidad absoluta, si es un porcentaje normal y corriente en el global de la cartera...


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (23 Nov 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Qué tendrá que ver la cantidad absoluta, si es un porcentaje normal y corriente en el global de la cartera...



Porque si antes de abrir la boca te hubieses ido a su cartera habrias visto que no es el % habitual, sino casi el doble por ejemplo de lo que le metio a Melati .


----------



## Covid-8M (23 Nov 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> 7000 y pico euros a Delko, si que te debe de gustar.



A mi me salen 3180 euros al cambio


----------



## gordinflas (23 Nov 2021)

Delko es una de las empresas que mas llevo ahora si... No es que me guste tanto Delko, el tema es que no quiero estar tan expuesto a China y la mayoria de la cartera lo está de forma directa o indirecta (p.e. GEO vende casi todo su carbón a los chinos).


----------



## Ratziel (23 Nov 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Porque si antes de abrir la boca te hubieses ido a su cartera habrias visto que no es el % habitual, sino casi el doble por ejemplo de lo que le metio a Melati .



¿Pero tú has hablado de eso o has hablado de la cantidad que es? A lo mejor si tú te hubieses ido a tu comentario antes de abrir la boca habrías visto que esta respuesta está de más.


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (23 Nov 2021)

Covid-8M dijo:


> A mi me salen 3180 euros al cambio



Tiene ya 2200 acciones de Delko.



gordinflas dijo:


> Delko es una de las empresas que mas llevo ahora si... No es que me guste tanto Delko, el tema es que no quiero estar tan expuesto a China y la mayoria de la cartera lo está de forma directa o indirecta (p.e. GEO vende casi todo su carbón a los chinos).



por eso lo decía , pues tienes el doble de lo que últimamente es tu standard , ya dejaste atrás los dos mil eurillos de rigor . El problema que le veo es que está muy cerca de Rusia y últimamente están muy asustadizas las acciones , pero bueno , mientras no le afecte al negocio puede ser oportunidad de entrada .











QIWI (QIWI) CEO, Andrey Protopopov on Q3 2021 Results - Earnings Call Transcript


QIWI plc (NASDAQ:NASDAQ:QIWI) Q3 2021 Earnings Conference Call November 23, 2021 8:30 am ET Company Participants Andrey Protopopov - Chief Executive Officer Alexey Mashchenkov - Chief...




seekingalpha.com


----------



## gordinflas (23 Nov 2021)

Cango vendidas a 4,16$. Todas las 1200 acciones. En el Discord de Momentum he avisado hace 3h, que ya me huelo a los que me dirán que hago market timing y que vendo justo antes de que la acción se desplome  . Que no vendan las Li Auto me parece una bandera roja gigante. Están haciendo lo contrario que decían que iban a hacer hace apenas 3 meses. Decían que iban a vender todas las acciones de Li Auto y que las usarían para recomprar acciones, y en 3 meses no han vendido NADA. Aparte de eso sacan comunicados diciendo que les gusta mucho Li Auto (una empresa que de growth ultraburbujeada, recordemos). Asumo las pérdidas y a otra cosa.

También he vendido las 125 acciones de Imperial Brands a 1632,5p. Eran un porcentaje enano de la cartera y me daba mucho palo ir siguiéndola, así que eso.

A ver que hago con la liquidez... Seguramente ampliaré en algo, la cosa es qué. Puede que incluso compre acciones polacas o japonesas, que es de lo poco ultrabarato aparte de China y Rusia. Lo que estoy seguro es que no voy a meter mucha más pasta en China, que últimamente estoy viendo muchas cosas turbias y si hay cosas igual de baratas en otros sitios no tengo por qué aumentar mi exposición al país.


----------



## gordinflas (26 Nov 2021)

Y otra actualización. Vendidas las 1140 acciones de MHP a 7,30$. Anunciaron dividendos extraordinarios... Yo esperaba que usasen los buenos resultados de este año para reducir deuda, que es altísima y además los intereses que pagan son de infarto (un 8,5% en algunos bonos). No sé cual es la intención de la directiva detrás de ese movimiento, pero sinceramente no voy a aguantar si veo que hacen cosas que no tienen sentido para mi.

Con la tontería he acumulado casi 20000€ de liquidez en estas últimas 2 semanas. Justo cuando parece que el mercado empieza a bajar. Qué oportuno todo, oye. Este finde actualizaré el mensaje principal y también comentaré algo sobre lo que pienso hacer con la liquidez.

EDITO: Y uso parte de la liquidez para ampliar Kernel Holdings a 55,50PLN, 400 acciones. Rotando una empresa agroalimentaria ucraniana por la otra, no sé por qué no se me había ocurrido antes...


----------



## gordinflas (2 Dic 2021)

Actualización de noviembre.

Lo de siempre, 30000€ justos metidos en abril de 2020, ninguna aportación desde entonces. *El dia 4 de noviembre el valor liquidativo era de 129.174,41€, hoy es 131,064.24€. Revalorización mensual del 1,4% aproximadamente. Es una revalorización desde entre abril de 2021 del 55,17%. La revalorización total desde abril de 2020 sube al 336,88%. YTD de más del 120%.*

La verdad esperaba algo mucho peor después del derrumbe por la nueva variante del corona. Los dividendos de Henan + Jiashili + GEO han contribuido a que se mantenga la racha positiva...

También os digo que hay trampa, Tianli tiene suspendida la cotización por desacuerdos a la hora de contabilizar sus activos. Hay un follón por una ley china que Tianli considera que no es retroactiva y el auditor sí... En caso de que sea retroactiva Tianli corre el riesgo de que su negocio desaparezca. La ley claramente no es retroactiva, pero conociendo la arbitrariedad del regulador chino a saber lo que puede pasar. Si la cotización no estuviese suspendida estaría en el subsuelo y la racha de meses en positivo no se habría mantenido.

Jiashili lleva un -20% desde precios de compra y no le encuentro ninguna explicación... Ese 20% es mentira porque hay que descontar el dividendo, pero aún así es una caída durilla y además sin noticias. La que sí que ha tenido noticias es MOMO. Los resultados del Q3 parece que han decepcionado, aunque a mi no me parecen tan malos como al mercado. A lo largo del año MOMO ha recomprado un 7% de la empresa y ha pagado dividendos. Además de eso sigue teniendo el enorme cojín de caja que ya tenía de antes. A lo mejor ha caído en la dinámica de todas las empresas chinas cotizadas en USA y se ha derrumbado por inercia, yo que sé.

Aparte de eso nada destacable, hay vaivenes en todas las acciones pero nada especialmente relevante.

Durante el fin de semana actualizaré el mensaje principal, que este mes ha habido bastante movimiento y ahora no tengo tiempo. Ahora mismo tengo más de 15000€ de liquidez y la voy a quemar más pronto que tarde, la cosa es dónde. Quiero distanciarme de China poco a poco y ahora vuelven a haber oportunidades en otras partes del mundo, sobretodo Polonia y Japón; así que supongo que tiraré hacia allí. Hace poco he encontrado una empresa interesante japonesa, Willplus Holdings. Es una cadena de concesionarios de coches japonesa... Aquí entraré seguro y ya voy a poner el resumen de rigor cuando lo haga.


----------



## Ratziel (2 Dic 2021)

gordinflas dijo:


> * YTD de más del 120%.*



Qué pasada. Algo tengo que estar haciendo muy mal.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Dic 2021)

Ratziel dijo:


> Qué pasada. Algo tengo que estar haciendo muy mal.



Nah, estoy teniendo mucha suerte. He esquivado muchas balas en China y también he tenido suerte con el timing de algunas ventas (p.e. Cango y AAG). El ×10 de Mongolian Mining, que debía ser como un 50% de la cartera en su momento más alto, también ha ayudado mucho.

No voy a replicar estos rendimientos en un futuro próximo ni de coña, no son un buen reflejo de mi habilidad real como inversor...


----------



## gordinflas (8 Dic 2021)

Pues he comprado 1000 acciones de Orca Energy (o Orca Exploration Group, antes se llamaban así y en la mayoría de sitios aún no lo han cambiado) a 5,10CAD. 

Es una empresa que opera en Tanzania, está domiciliada en las Islas Vírgenes Británicas (0 retención por dividendos) y cotiza en Canadá. Básicamente tiene una concesión en Tanzania y subministra el 40% de todo el gas natural a las utilities del país. Todo el gas lo vende a precios fijos. Ahora mismo están por debajo del precio de spot a mercado, pero lo bueno es que los ingresos se mantendran estables incluso si el gas se va al subsuelo. 

Tiene contratos directamente con el gobierno en muchos casos. Es una empresa antigua, domiciliada en 1983, no es una exploradora pacodemierda. Se les acaban las concesiones en 2026, pero tiene bastante pinta de que las renovaran. Y si no lo hacen estos 4-5 años van a ganar muchísimo más dinero del que capitaliza la empresa ahora mismo, así que podemos esperar un retorno sustancial en dividendos y recompras (lo que ya llevan haciendo los últimos años, de hecho). Parece una situación de esas en las que parece muy difícil perder dinero.

Ah bueno, y está tiradísima de precio como todo lo que traigo por aquí. PER 4, creciendo, caja neta, ha recomprado como el 30% de las acciones de la empresa en el último año y medio...

También he actualizado el principal con todos los movimientos del mes pasado y con lo de Orca. A ver si Willplus Holdings aparece pronto en Degiro para poder comprar antes de que se dispare aún más... Que me da mucha pereza pasar la liquidez de Degiro a IB


----------



## ADRAMIX98 (22 Dic 2021)

Kernel a PER 2, y en el último tender offer no pudieron comprar ni una acción a los precios actuales.


----------



## bientop (22 Dic 2021)

ADRAMIX98 dijo:


> Kernel a PER 2, y en el último tender offer no pudieron comprar ni una acción a los precios actuales.



Estaba entre 60 y 61 y la oferta era entre 55 y 60 por lo que acabo de ver... De hecho con el anuncio de la oferta parece que bajo la cotización. No es un poco pirata esto?


----------



## gordinflas (22 Dic 2021)

ADRAMIX98 dijo:


> Kernel a PER 2, y en el último tender offer no pudieron comprar ni una acción a los precios actuales.



Es por lo que dice @bientop , la oferta estaba por debajo del precio cotizado. Considerando que los días anteriores cotizaba a los precios que propusieron me suena a que vaciaron el mercado de vendedores con la tender que habían hecho apenas 2 semanas antes... O eso o la directiva estaba siendo avariciosa y le ha salido el tiro por la culata.

Pero bueno, con la primera tender consiguieron recomprar 3,2 millones de acciones por tender a unos 50 millones de dólares y eso es 1/5 parte de lo que quieren recomprar durante 2 años. A mi ya me está bien, la verdad.


----------



## gordinflas (22 Dic 2021)

Por cierto, que ayer no lo dije por aquí... He comprado 600 Willplus Holdings a 923Y y 20000 AAG Energy a 1,32HKD.

Las Willplus ya hacía tiempo que las tenía en mente. Son una cadena de concesionarios japonesa. Su estrategia es comprar concesionarios de gama media-alta y luego integrarlos en su red. Los concesionarios de gama alta ya tienen más margen que los concesionarios normales, y si a eso le sumas las sinergias de formar parte del grupo suelen conseguir mucho valor. La idea se parece mucho a la de Cambria Automobiles, una empresa que estuvo de moda en el mundillo de la inversión español hace 3 o 4 años. Aquí tenéis un ejemplo de análisis de los varios que te salen por Google. Willplus es mejor que Cambria en varios aspectos, entre ellos el margen operativo. Cambria sacaba de media un 2-3%, que ya es bastante superior a la media del sector. Willplus saca un 4-5% incluso en los años malos.

Precio tirado, como siempre. PER 5, Precio / FCF de 4 o 5 tambén, crecimiento del 15-20% CAGR 5Y consistente, poca deuda... La directiva es muy competente, se nota en como gestionan el capital. Por ejemplo, ahora que el sector va relativamente bien debido a la subida de la compra-venta de coches de segunda mano (tiene más margen que los coches nuevos) están acumulando dinero en vez de hacer adquisiciones como locos. Saben que la economía está mal y que la escasez de semiconductores que está frenando la producción de coches nuevos no durará para siempre. También cuidan mejor al accionista que la empresa japonesa media, tienen su página de IR en inglés y las conferencias en vídeo subidas a la web. También tienen un análisis de un broker externo colgado en su propio IR. No lo han pagado ni nada, lo encontraron y lo colgaron en la web. No sé, me ha parecido curioso.

Está barato porque el sector de los concesionarios es una mierda pinchada en un palo. Dependiente de las empresas de coches que subministran el producto (mal sector también, por cierto), margenes enanos, cero imagen de marca, cero barreras de entrada, ultracíclica... Sus comparables japoneses también están tirados y los concesionarios que cotizan en Reino Unido también, pero Willplus es el mejor que he visto relación calidad / precio.

AAG la he vuelto a comprar porque @GOLDGOD descubrió que su precio correlacionaba con el carbón en vez del gas. Recordad que era una empresa que se dedicaba a extraer gas de depósitos de carbón con una técnica parecida al fracking... Parece que el mercado se queda con lo de los depósitos de carbón y ya. Sus beneficios se dispararán pero el precio va bajando y no veo razón para no aprovechar esta ineficiencia de mercado. Ya sé que dije que quería alejarme de China, pero bueno.


----------



## gordinflas (28 Dic 2021)

Ok, actualización de cartera (una vez más y espero que la última este mes). Vendo:

Todas las Friendtimes a 1,29HKD
Todas las Zengame a 1,25HKD

Y compro 600 Willplus más a 967Y.

Las dos de juegos me siguen gustando, pero cuando más investigo más errático me parece el negocio. No es predecible y ni siquiera el margen de seguridad que tienen las dos en forma de millones de yuanes en caja me compensa. Muchas otras de las que llevo también tienen dinero acumulado en el banco y son más fáciles de entender a 5 años vista.

Me quedan unos 5000 euros de liquidez que voy a usar para entrar en Justin Allen, que la había comentado por Twitter y por aquí hace unos meses pero que al final no había comprado. Es china pero vende fuera de China, algo así como Dream International. De hecho también tiene a un gran cliente americano que le compra casi todo el género, casi igual que Dream.

--------------------------------------------------------------

Y dejando eso de lado, toca actualización mensual y anual! Ya se ha acabado 2021 y personalmente me ha pasado volando... No he podido dedicar todo el tiempo a invertir que me gustaría, sobretodo durante la segunda mitad del año, pero qué se le va a hacer. Lo bueno de la Bolsa es que muchas veces no hacer nada es una estrategia efectiva.

Lo de siempre, 30000€ justos metidos en abril de 2020, ninguna aportación desde entonces. *El dia 4 de diciembre el valor liquidativo era de 131,064.24€, hoy es 134,729.97€. Revalorización mensual del 2,7% aproximadamente. Es una revalorización desde entre abril de 2021 del 59,51%. La revalorización total desde abril de 2020 sube al 349,09%. YTD del 125-130%.* Todo antes de impuestos, solo cuento y sumo los números que me salen en los brokers.

Primero por el mensual. La subida del gas y de algunas empresas chinas (Qilu, Consun, China Starch) me han hecho cerrar el mes en positivo. Cualquiera lo diría, viendo el ambiente de pesimismo que se respira en el Discord de Momentum. La racha de meses en positivo es algo que no esperaba para nada.

En la parte negativa está MOMO, Qiwi, Lonking... Los sospechosos habituales de los últimos meses. Lo curioso es que su negocio no va tan mal. Las dos primeras lo están haciendo mejor de lo que esperaban los analistas y Lonking sigue generando pasta (vamos a tener que ver este trimestre a ver si hay un cambio de tendencia).

Y para el balance del año. La composición de la cartera por sus partes no ha cambiado mucho, sigue dividiéndose en:

Carbón + otros combustibles fósiles (sobretodo gas)
Small y mid caps chinas (sobretodo industriales)
Blue chips rusas / ex-soviéticas
Otros (ahora con empresas japonesas y polacas, antes con tabaco y usura)

No es porque tenga muchas teorías alcistas en relación a estos temas ni nada así, es simplemente lo que está ultrabarato ahora mismo. Me refiero a precios de que mañana llegue el apocalipsis, cosas a 3 o 4 veces beneficios anuales y con dividendos gigantes. Suelen ser países y sectores odiados con razón, véase la potencial guerra entre Rusia y Ucrania o el afán intervencionista chino; pero el mercado exagera y les pone un precio demasiado bajo. Dentro de lo odiado allí elijo lo que parece mejor relación calidad / precio y espero a que pase la tormenta.

Los empresas de cada una de las partes han cambiado, aunque la temática sea la misma. Básicamente he ido vendiendo lo que subía y sustituyendo por otras empresas parecidas que tenía en el radar y que seguían igual.

El gran éxito del año fue Mongolian Mining, que era la principal posición que tenía en cartera y que conseguí vender casi 10 veces por encima de mi precio de compra a principios de año. La entabilidad gigante es por esto, dudo que se repita en el futuro... Aún así sigo superando al mercado incluso descontando a Mongolian, no me puedo quejar. Otras empresas que han ido bien son Fly Leasing, Medialink o Finvolution, que multiplicaron por 2-3 veces y las vendí.

En el lado malo estarían Emperor Entertainment, Qiwi, Cango, MOMO, Jiashili y Lonking. En algunas la bajada no tiene sentido, las empresas siguen bien y con expactativas muy superiores a lo que cotizan. Otras como Lonking han bajado por el miedo del mercado. El sector de la construcción chino se hunde y Lonking fabrica maquinaria pesada para la construcción, así que eso. Emperor fue un cagada personal, no consideré que la matriz de Emperor exprimiría a la filial de forma tan descarada.

Para el año que viene me gustaría ir reduciendo exposición a China. A mediados de año era el único país con empresas de mi perfil (aparte de Rusia + ex-soviéticos, que también voy muy cargado) y eso hizo que la cartera pasase a estar sobreexpuesta al país. Este noviembre y diciembre me han empezado a salir empresas japonesas, coreanas, singapurenses y polacas en el screener. Supongo que tiraré por ahí, no estaría mal tener una parte de la cartera en el primer mundo para variar.

Aparte de eso me gustaría no subir de las 30 empresas en cartera. Al empezar compraba siempre unos 2000 euros en acciones por empresa. En algunos casos en los que lo tenía muy claro era más. Ahora suelo meter 3000-4000 euros, pero la cartera es más de 4 veces más grande que hace año y medio. No he sabido escalar las proporciones bien y la cartera se ha vuelto demasiado diversificada para mi gusto. La diversificación está bien, pero seguir tantas empresas es complicado.

Y bueno, poco más tengo que decir. Esto funciona. Voy a actualizar el mensaje principal antes de fin de año, y para los que sean demasiado impacientes os dejo esta captura de pantalla de la cartera virtual (un usuario del foro la va actualizando). Está en libras y no sé por qué, pero hacéis el cambio de moneda y sale el valor liquidativo de la cartera muy bien aproximado. Muchas gracias a todos por ir siguiendo el progreso de la cartera. Ojalá el año que viene la rentabilidad siga siendo decente. ¡Felices fiestas y que el Covid no nos amargue el 2022!


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (28 Dic 2021)

Crees que es buen Timing para Justin Allen ? , me da que el aumento de los rates le deben haber hecho especial mella en los beneficios a estas que producen productos de bajo precio .


----------



## Rexter (29 Dic 2021)

Muchas gracias por la actualización. Como siempre, muy interesante leer tus reflexiones.

A ver si sacan las cuentas estos de Tianli de una vez y nos devuelven a cotización.


----------



## Zoeric (29 Dic 2021)

Enhorabuena @gordinflas, te mereces esa revalorización y más.
Espero que sigamos viendo crecer por aquí tu cartera y que nos sigas ilustrando.
Tienes dos cojones por hacerlo a pecho descubierto y sin trampa ni cartón, mis respetos.

Feliz año y eso, que el COVID y tianli no nos jodan la entrada


----------



## gordinflas (29 Dic 2021)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Crees que es buen Timing para Justin Allen ? , me da que el aumento de los rates le deben haber hecho especial mella en los beneficios a estas que producen productos de bajo precio .



Ni idea, aparte del tema de los contenedores también están las materias primas disparadísimas. Dream International ha sufrido por eso, los márgenes se le han recortado un poco y se nota en los beneficios... A mi no me da miedo, Justin Allen seguirá siendo rentable (menos rentable, eso sí) cuando la grandísima mayoría de empresas del sector no lo sean. Que vengan malos tiempos puede perjudicar a la empresa a corto plazo pero a medio-largo elimina la competencia y hace que sea más fácil crecer. Es lo bueno de comprar "calidad" dentro de sectores malos como el textil.



Zoeric dijo:


> Enhorabuena @gordinflas, te mereces esa revalorización y más.
> Espero que sigamos viendo crecer por aquí tu cartera y que nos sigas ilustrando.
> *Tienes dos cojones por hacerlo a pecho descubierto y sin trampa ni cartón, mis respetos.*
> 
> Feliz año y eso, que el COVID y tianli no nos jodan la entrada



Yo creo que es lo mínimo que hay que hacer si quieres ser alguien serio en este mundillo (otra cosa es que te tomen en serio, dudo que mucha gente siguiese lo que hago si tuviese malos resultados  ). La gente desconfía y con razón, hay mucho vendehumos y aspirantes a influencer con agendas ocultas.

Gracias a todos!


----------



## Jsantos16 (30 Dic 2021)

Lo primero enhorabuena @gordinflas por tu hilo, eres una inspiración para muchos de nosotros. Desde que empecé allá por marzo del 2020 no he vuelto a ser muy constante comentando en el foro pero he estado en la sombra (aprendiendo y leyendo sobre todo) y siguiéndote por Twitter y tienes gran talento para dedicarte a esto. 

Por cierto una pregunta sobre Sylvania Platinum que me suena que hablasteis hace tiempo y estoy pensando en entrar; ¿Es buen momento ahora?


----------



## ccc (4 Ene 2022)

France's Bogdanoff TV twins die of Covid six days apart


Grichka and Igor Bogdanoff had hosted a TV science and science-fiction show in the 1980s.



www.bbc.com


----------



## gordinflas (5 Ene 2022)

Jsantos16 dijo:


> Lo primero enhorabuena @gordinflas por tu hilo, eres una inspiración para muchos de nosotros. Desde que empecé allá por marzo del 2020 no he vuelto a ser muy constante comentando en el foro pero he estado en la sombra (aprendiendo y leyendo sobre todo) y siguiéndote por Twitter y tienes gran talento para dedicarte a esto.
> 
> Por cierto una pregunta sobre Sylvania Platinum que me suena que hablasteis hace tiempo y estoy pensando en entrar; ¿Es buen momento ahora?



No lo sé, los números parecen de empresa cíclica en el punto máximo del ciclo. Los beneficios suben muchísimo mas que los ingresos... Pero no estoy conectado al mundo de los metales preciosos, a lo mejor solo se trata de que la empresa se ha puesto a máxima capacidad y ha optimizado sus costes de producción. A saber. Haría falta investigar sobre el sector.



ccc dijo:


> France's Bogdanoff TV twins die of Covid six days apart
> 
> 
> Grichka and Igor Bogdanoff had hosted a TV science and science-fiction show in the 1980s.
> ...



Descansen en paz. Se me hace raro pensar que han muerto juntos, con apenas unos días de diferencia. A lo mejor que te pille el Covid fuerte tiene algo que ver con la genética.... ¿Me quito el avatar y me pongo el de algún otro personaje esperpéntico de los Internetes o los dejo en memoria de lo que llegaron a ser?

--------------------------------

Por cierto, vendidas todas las Globaltrans (GLTR) a 8,47$. Han cumplido su cometido en la cartera, ahora creo que puede haber oportunidades mejores para conseguir dividendos altos y relativamente estables. Dentro de la cartera ya llevo Gazprom, que la tenía por estar tirada de precio pero que parece que se transformará en una vaca lechera con la subida del precio del gas.

Mañana y pasado habrá mucho movimiento. Lo iré retransmitiendo por el Discord y por Twitter, aquí solo pondré el resumen de todo lo que he hecho cuando ya haya acabado con todo, que sino parecerá que estoy spameando.


----------



## Covid-8M (5 Ene 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> ¿Me quito el avatar y me pongo el de algún otro personaje esperpéntico de los Internetes o los dejo en memoria de lo que llegaron a ser?



In memoriam. Es lo que ellos hubieran querido.


----------



## Zoeric (5 Ene 2022)

Covid-8M dijo:


> In memoriam. Es lo que ellos hubieran querido.



+1 pump it


----------



## Covid-8M (5 Ene 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> pondré el resumen de todo lo que he hecho cuando ya haya acabado con todo, que sino parecerá que estoy spameando.



Si, gracias. Ponlo por aqui. A mi lo del discord me lia mucho con tanto comentario


----------



## Foreto (5 Ene 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Descansen en paz. Se me hace raro pensar que han muerto juntos, con apenas unos días de diferencia. A lo mejor que te pille el Covid fuerte tiene algo que ver con la genética.... ¿Me quito el avatar y me pongo el de algún otro personaje esperpéntico de los Internetes o los dejo en memoria de lo que llegaron a ser?



No, por Dios, no vayas a cargarte a otros dos


----------



## gordinflas (6 Ene 2022)

Kazajistan se hunde y yo he comprado 30 acciones de Kaspi a 100$... para que luego se desplomase a casi 80$ 

Los veteranos de aqui ya la conoceréis, es el Amazon kazajo que además hace de banco online, app de mensajería, agencia de viajes, transportista, fintech y mucho más. Han montado un ecosistema brutal en una sola app, han destronado a Alibaba y ahora son un monopolio de facto en Kazajistan. Recientemente se han expandido a Azerbaiyán y a Ucrania (compraron un banco ahi hace 2 meses).

A 80$ cotiza a PER 10 de 2022, que para una empresa que crece al +50% anual consistentemente es muy barato. También reparte un dividendo generoso, la empresa no necesita apenas dinero para crecer y como saben que en Occidente solemos tener miedo a que las empresas ex-soviéticas tengan "contabilidades creativas" pues deciden repartirlo.

Luego dicen que soy un follavalue... Si todo el growth fuera como esto no me importaría invertir en crecimiento.

EDITO: 30 acciones más de Kaspi a 71,95$, hoy por la mañana. Si no baja a los 50 y tantos no me planteo invertir más.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (7 Ene 2022)

Pillo sitio


----------



## gordinflas (7 Ene 2022)

Lo siento por dar tantas actualizaciones seguidas, en 3 días he operado lo que no había hecho en casi un mes... He ampliado 300 acciones en QIWI a 8,08$ y 600 acciones en Orca Energy a 5,32$. No son chinas, están baratas y confío en las dos. 

QIWI no ha sacado tan malos resultados como los que sugeriría su cotización, y eso que ha perdido todo el negocio de las apuestas. Apenas bajará el beneficio anual en un 10-15%. La acción descuenta que QIWI se va a la mierda mañana mismo o que es un fraude, pero lo primero no va a ocurrir (más bien lo contrario, las bajadas en el beneficio son por culpa de una regulación y el resto del negocio que no ha perdido sigue creciendo) y de lo segundo no hay muchas probabilidades, teniendo en cuenta el dinero que han repartido en dividendos los últimos años.

Orca la tengo explicada por aquí de cuando la compré, la idea sigue siendo la misma.

Y lo siento también por no tener actualizado el principal, voy registrando las operaciones en el hilo pero nunca me acuerdo de ponerlas en el primer mensaje... Intentaré dejarlo listo hoy por la noche, aunque no aseguro nada. Si os sirve no creo que me mueva más hasta dentro de una temporada o hasta que alguna empresa se dispare; como mucho ampliar en alguna que caiga por problemas temporales, como fue el caso de Kaspi.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Ene 2022)

joé @gordinflas , qué jefe eres, chaval

este es un hilo que vale un potosí

pa cuándo montáis un fondo?


----------



## gordinflas (21 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> joé @gordinflas , qué jefe eres, chaval
> 
> este es un hilo que vale un potosí
> 
> pa cuándo montáis un fondo?



Para cuando lo de Momentum tenga suficiente tracción para hacerlo... O quizá no, la verdad que me da un poco de mal rollo lo de gestionar capital, reunirme con la gente, hacer conferencias y demás. Demasiada responsabilidad. Eso y tengo la sensación de que no soy suficientemente bueno para hacer algo así, pero eso ya es algo mío.


----------



## Bernaldo (21 Ene 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Para cuando lo de Momentum tenga suficiente tracción para hacerlo... O quizá no, la verdad que me da un poco de mal rollo lo de gestionar capital, reunirme con la gente, hacer conferencias y demás. Demasiada responsabilidad. Eso y tengo la sensación de que no soy suficientemente bueno para hacer algo así, pero eso ya es algo mío.



Eres/sois muy muy jefes. Yo sí ponia dinero en vuestras manos, dado que ya he comprobado que funcionáis. Deberíais dar el paso.


----------



## Bernaldo (24 Ene 2022)

Gordin, menudo correctivo que lleva Kaspi últimamente, no?

dónde le ves suelo?


----------



## gordinflas (25 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Gordin, menudo correctivo que lleva Kaspi últimamente, no?
> 
> dónde le ves suelo?



Ni idea, la verdad que lo de predecir no se me da nada bien. Por eso voy tan diversificado, si alguna empresa falla quedan las otras 30  

Lo que sí tengo claro es que vale mucho más de lo que cotiza y que si sigue bajando voy a comprar más. Creo que el siguiente punto que me marqué mentalmente era sobre los 50$... La última vez amplié a 70$ y antes de eso a 100$, así que puedes imaginar que cualquier precio por debajo de 100$ es un precio al que entraría si no hubiese cargado ya. Kaspi tiene muchísima calidad, es lo que Amazon y Alibaba les gustaría ser en sus países de origen... Ahora solo les falta expandirse a otros países y replicar el modelo de éxito, que por lo que se ve ya lo están intentando en Azerbaiyán y en Ucrania (imagino que por eso la cotización se ha hundido).

Soy mejor reaccionando que adelantándome a los sucesos...


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (25 Ene 2022)

kaspi se ha beneficiado de los favoritivismos y corruptelas en su pais pero fuera va a jugar en otra liga , ya se vera como le va , es posible que tenga que competir con otros kaspis ya asentados y que tambien tengan lazos familiares con el poder o que se yo.


----------



## gordinflas (26 Ene 2022)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> kaspi se ha beneficiado de los favoritivismos y corruptelas en su pais pero fuera va a jugar en otra liga , ya se vera como le va , es posible que tenga que competir con otros kaspis ya asentados y que tambien tengan lazos familiares con el poder o que se yo.



Sin duda que hay corrupción de por medio, Kaspi está en la cama con el régimen kazajo... Pero la cosa fue al revés, primero subió Kaspi de ser un banco regional a la principal fintech / comercio online del país, luego el gobierno kazajo le pidió "colaboración" y Kaspi se ofreció con gusto. Yo los veo funcionando en otros países parecidos en los que el poder funciona parecido a Kazajistán, en el fondo es una relación simbiótica en la que las dos partes ganan. Y aunque al final no sea así y solo se quede en Kazajistán ya estás comprando a buen precio, el riesgo / recompensa sale muy a favor.

La diversificación y los buenos precios ayudan. No todo me tiene que salir bien, eso ya lo doy por descontado al meterme en estos países (y sectores, que llevo mucha mierda cíclica infumable). De todos modos el 70% de lo que llevo es China y Rusia, que creo que los entiendo bien como sociedad.

Yo me siento más seguro comprando cosas buenas y baratas por fundamentales que mirando al país. De momento no me va mal, ya veremos como me irá en el futuro...


----------



## VandeBel (26 Ene 2022)

Gordinflas, ¿sabes que pasa con Morses? Va en caida libre, y no se si promediar o esperar.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2022)

VandeBel dijo:


> Gordinflas, ¿sabes que pasa con Morses? Va en caida libre, y no se si promediar o esperar.



Amigo Holdings (otra usurera inglesa, es competencia de Morses) se está yendo a la mierda por problemas con el regulador y supongo que hay miedo al contagio. Súmale que es super ilíquida y que a la mínima que un pez gordo quiere salir hunde la acción y ahí tienes la explicación. 

A Morses en concreto no le pasa nada y no creo que haya mucho riesgo en tema regulación (Morses es la niña bonita del regulador, también es la más bien valorada entre los clientes). Si quieres ampliar a mi no parece mal momento.

Ahora es cuando mañana sale la noticia de que Morses se va a la mierda y quedo retratado


----------



## VandeBel (27 Ene 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Amigo Holdings (otra usurera inglesa, es competencia de Morses) se está yendo a la mierda por problemas con el regulador y supongo que hay miedo al contagio. Súmale que es super ilíquida y que a la mínima que un pez gordo quiere salir hunde la acción y ahí tienes la explicación.
> 
> A Morses en concreto no le pasa nada y no creo que haya mucho riesgo en tema regulación (Morses es la niña bonita del regulador, también es la más bien valorada entre los clientes). Si quieres ampliar a mi no parece mal momento.
> 
> Ahora es cuando mañana sale la noticia de que Morses se va a la mierda y quedo retratado



Gracias por la contestación. Un abrazo, crack.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Ene 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Para cuando lo de Momentum tenga suficiente tracción para hacerlo... O quizá no, la verdad que me da un poco de mal rollo lo de gestionar capital, reunirme con la gente, hacer conferencias y demás. Demasiada responsabilidad. Eso *y tengo la sensación de que no soy suficientemente bueno* para hacer algo así, pero eso ya es algo mío.



Precisamente por eso eres el único al que se puede seguir _relativamente _a ciegas.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Ene 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Precisamente por eso eres el único al que se puede seguir _relativamente _a ciegas.



pues a mí me gustaría que esta gente acabase montándose un fondo, a cierraojos les confiaba una parte de lo que dedico a inversiones... que lo hago un poco a la buena de Dios porque idea tengo poca pero creo que sí puedo detectar bien a los que pilotan.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (27 Ene 2022)

@gordinflas dado que algunas de las empresas que llevas tienen mas peligro que Espinete en una fabrica de condones...
No usas calls??
No se si tendran calls todas ellas, pero digo, asi te aseguras el pelotazo si ocurre y evitas el guanazo ( exceptuando la prima que pierdes ), comprar un call con strike a 1 anyo o 2 anyos etc. Algo asi. Supongo que podrias, en algunos casos, mejorar el ratio beneficio/riesgo.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Ene 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> @gordinflas dado que algunas de las empresas que llevas tienen mas peligro que Espinete en una fabrica de condones...
> No usas calls??
> No se si tendran calls todas ellas, pero digo, asi te aseguras el pelotazo si ocurre y evitas el guanazo ( exceptuando la prima que pierdes ), comprar un call con strike a 1 anyo o 2 anyos etc. Algo asi. Supongo que podrias, en algunos casos, mejorar el ratio beneficio/riesgo.



Creo que ninguna tiene calls 

De todos modos en empresas así las calls serían carísimas y seguramente no valdrían la pena.


----------



## The Hellion (27 Ene 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pues a mí me gustaría que esta gente acabase montándose un fondo, a cierraojos les confiaba una parte de lo que dedico a inversiones... que lo hago un poco a la buena de Dios porque idea tengo poca pero creo que sí puedo detectar bien a los que pilotan.



Les gusta lo que hacen, lo hacen bien, y echan más horas que un reloj (y ahora es cuando llega el pero), pero, para mi gusto, les falta un poco de experiencia (no en el sentido de que sean inexpertos, sino de haber visto más cosas en el mercado, para no creer toda la información que se pubica y matizar un poco el exceso de entusiasmo testosterónico (de ahí que las dudas de gordinflas sean tan positivas).

Y hay una cosa de la que es necesario ser consciente a la hora de evaluar los resultados, y es que hay un límite de volumen a partir del cual ya no se puede seguir chicharreando (o morralleando). Lo que hacen lo hacen muy bien, y es válido para una cartera individual. Para inversiones colectivas tendrían que cambiar estanque en el que pescar.

Dicho sea desde el máximo respeto por su capacidad de trabajo y por sus conocimientos, y agradeciéndoles toda la información que nos facilitan.


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Ene 2022)

The Hellion dijo:


> Les gusta lo que hacen, lo hacen bien, y echan más horas que un reloj (y ahora es cuando llega el pero), pero, para mi gusto, les falta un poco de experiencia (no en el sentido de que sean inexpertos, sino de haber visto más cosas en el mercado, para no creer toda la información que se pubica y matizar un poco el exceso de entusiasmo testosterónico (de ahí que las dudas de gordinflas sean tan positivas).
> 
> Y hay una cosa de la que es necesario ser consciente a la hora de evaluar los resultados, y es que hay un límite de volumen a partir del cual ya no se puede seguir chicharreando (o morralleando). Lo que hacen lo hacen muy bien, y es válido para una cartera individual. Para inversiones colectivas tendrían que cambiar estanque en el que pescar.
> 
> Dicho sea desde el máximo respeto por su capacidad de trabajo y por sus conocimientos, y agradeciéndoles toda la información que nos facilitan.



mientras el producto se venda informando para qué tipo de perfil está orientado, no tiene por qué ser un impedimento, inspiran confianza y honradez, QUE ES LO MÁS IMPORTANTE


----------



## gordinflas (28 Ene 2022)

He comprado FINV otra vez. 3'79$, 1000 acciones. Lo hice ayer, pero no me acordé de decirlo por aquí...

He hablado de ella por aquí, ya la había llevado... Intentaré recuperar el mensaje y enlazarlo al mensaje principal (y actualizarlo ya de paso, que hace meses que lo digo pero nunca lo hago).


----------



## eduin712 (28 Ene 2022)

@gordinflas sigues viendo con buenos ojos a FSK??? y otra cosa, crees que el dividendo será sostenible? está en torno al 13% ahora creo


----------



## gordinflas (28 Ene 2022)

eduin712 dijo:


> @gordinflas sigues viendo con buenos ojos a FSK??? y otra cosa, crees que el dividendo será sostenible? está en torno al 13% ahora creo



El divi es sostenible, no te preocupes por eso. Otra cosa es que decidan recortarlo por motivos X, pero con un PER del 3/4 pueden pagar hasta el 25% o incluso el 30% sin despeinarse.

La sigo viendo bien claro, por eso la mantengo... Pero tampoco voy a ampliar, no tengo efectivo


----------



## eduin712 (28 Ene 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> El divi es sostenible, no te preocupes por eso. Otra cosa es que decidan recortarlo por motivos X, pero con un PER del 3/4 pueden pagar hasta el 25% o incluso el 30% sin despeinarse.
> 
> La sigo viendo bien claro, por eso la mantengo... Pero tampoco voy a ampliar, no tengo efectivo



Gracias por tu respuesta!
Solo tienen un 30% de payout? Wow entonces, sino me equivoco, dado q su negocio no conlleva grandes inversiones, es fácil mantener el dividendo entiendo


----------



## gordinflas (28 Ene 2022)

eduin712 dijo:


> Gracias por tu respuesta!
> Solo tienen un 30% de payout? Wow entonces, sino me equivoco, dado q su negocio no conlleva grandes inversiones, es fácil mantener el dividendo entiendo



33% creo que tenían en 2020. En 2021 debería ser parecido. 

El problema de FSK es que es que se les va mucho dinero en CAPEX para mantener la red eléctrica. Rusia no es como los países occidentales, la densidad de población es bajísima y es gigante, el clima es brutal... Eso implica más torres para trasladar la electricidad de un lado a otro y sobretodo más dinero gastado en mantenimiento. Mandar a alguien a arreglar una avería en un sitio inespecificado en el que no vive nadie en 500km a la redonda y en que la temperatura máxima durante el día no sube de los -15ºC no es fácil ni barato. Súmale que muchas de las infraestructuras son herederas de la era soviética y están en malas condiciones. Por las características del país el negocio siempre será peor que el de REE en España, por poner el ejemplo fácil. Se refleja en los márgenes operativos, que son mucho más bajos que los de las empresas parecidas en Occidente.

También hay el problema de que su principal cliente es a la vez su principal accionista. Hay conflicto de intereses ahí. También le cuesta seguir el ritmo de la depreciación del rublo, así que aunque a la práctica vaya subiendo los beneficios año a año cuando restas la depreciación en realidad no crece...

Pero bueno, cotiza baratísima y es un buen negocio. La puedes comprar 4 veces más barata por beneficios que REE, que de por sí ya está barata comparada con otras redes eléctricas cotizadas alrededor del mundo. No todo podía ser de color rosa.


----------



## gordinflas (30 Ene 2022)

Bueno, MENSAJE PRINCIPAL ACTUALIZADO. Por fin, hacía casi 3 meses que no lo tocaba... Escribir los movimientos con fechas, cantidades y demás es un poco pesado, pero por suerte este mismo hilo va muy bien para ir trackeando mis propios movimientos 

No voy a hacer actualización mensual en profundidad, no creo que merezca la pena. Aparte del ruido en Rusia + alrededores (incluído Kazajistán) no ha pasado nada significativo. En Twitter he puesto un pequeño hilo, me voy a limitar a repetir lo que puse ahí. *Valor liquidativo a cierre de sesión el 28 de enero de 132.532,12€. Eso es -1,67% comparado con hace un mes. YTD de 2021 del 130% aproximadamente, YTD de 2020 del 125% aproximadamente también.*

Por fin un mes en negativo, pero aún así muuuuy por encima de los principales índices. Comparativamente lo he hecho mucho mejor que el mercado en enero que en los últimos meses del año pasado. Aquí es donde verdaderamente brilla el deep value, en las bajadas. Cuando algo está muy barato hay un "tope" por abajo respaldado por los dividendos. Si las acciones caen mucho los dividendos anuales suben a niveles insostenibles (por ejemplo el de Gazprom, que ha llegado al 25% de divi anual en las caídas del último mes). O la acción acaba corrigiendo o bien acaba cotizando en negativo al descontar los dividendos de un par de años... Eso es imposible, de modo que las acciones aguantan igualmente, aunque lo hagan de formas poco ortodoxas (por ejemplo, no descontando el dividendo al repartirlo, como pasó varias veces con el ya famoso dividendo del 20% anual que ofrecía Globaltrans en 2020).


----------



## IgFarben (31 Ene 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> He comprado FINV otra vez. 3'79$, 1000 acciones. Lo hice ayer, pero no me acordé de decirlo por aquí...
> 
> He hablado de ella por aquí, ya la había llevado... Intentaré recuperar el mensaje y enlazarlo al mensaje principal (y actualizarlo ya de paso, que hace meses que lo digo pero nunca lo hago).



Como ves FINV Gordinflas? Estaba pensando cargar mas con la caída que lleva.


----------



## gordinflas (31 Ene 2022)

IgFarben dijo:


> Como ves FINV Gordinflas? Estaba pensando cargar mas con la caída que lleva.



Igual que hace 3 dias


----------



## Bernaldo (1 Feb 2022)

Gordi, en su día hiciste una interesante reflexión sobre Renault... aunque ya no la veo reflejada en tu cartera.

Tengo un medio pálpito de que podría salir tu visión y me está rondando la idea de ampliar posiciones. ¿Cómo lo ves a día de hoy?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (4 Feb 2022)

La que me resulta dificil de entender es qiwi.
Ok que esta en Rusia principalmente, ok que el regulador toca los cojones, ok todo, pero sigue ganando pasta, creciendo y encima ahora se ha metido en una empresa para temas de pagos en taxis para capturar mas mercado.
Su negocio fuerte es el de gestion de pagos, se ha ido deshaciendo de otros negocios menos atractivos y se enfoca en precisamente lo mejor que le va.

Como es posible que este cotizando a un PER de 2?


----------



## gordinflas (4 Feb 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Como es posible que este cotizando a un PER de 2?



Cuando ves que la media de la bolsa rusa cotiza como a PER 5 y que los competidores de Qiwi (p.e. Tinkoff) crecen al 80% en vez de al 15-20% de Qiwi entiendes muchas cosas 



Bernaldo dijo:


> Gordi, en su día hiciste una interesante reflexión sobre Renault... aunque ya no la veo reflejada en tu cartera.
> 
> Tengo un medio pálpito de que podría salir tu visión y me está rondando la idea de ampliar posiciones. ¿Cómo lo ves a día de hoy?



Pues quizá sí. Ahora estaba viendolo y el 2020 fue desastroso, pero el 2021 no ha estado tan mal. Si vuelven a beneficios pre-covid sería un chollazo. Lo de la participación en Nissan sigue ahí, ahora Renault controla el 43,4% de las acciones de Nissan.

También se trata de un sector odiado ahora que lo pienso.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (9 Feb 2022)

@gordinflas has visto Phillips? (La holandesa) se ha metido un ostion curioso, me gustaría saber tu opinión.

Taluec


----------



## gordinflas (9 Feb 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> @gordinflas has visto Phillips? (La holandesa) se ha metido un ostion curioso, me gustaría saber tu opinión.
> 
> Taluec



Sigue carísima IMO. 20 veces beneficios (normalizados, porque los de 2021 fueron bajísimos por el tema de unos gastos extraordinarios) por una empresa que hace casi una década que no crece. A lo mejor si llega a los 15$...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (16 Feb 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Sigue carísima IMO. 20 veces beneficios (normalizados, porque los de 2021 fueron bajísimos por el tema de unos gastos extraordinarios) por una empresa que hace casi una década que no crece. A lo mejor si llega a los 15$...



Ok creo que ya entiendo entonces el tipo de empresas que prefieres.
Aqui te va esta, creo que te puede gustar mucho, aunque es mas bien tirando a pequenya.
Nautilus, INC , cotiza con el ticker NLS en el NYSE, hace maquinas de gimnasia basicamente.
Por si te interesa.
taluec y gracias por este hilo.


----------



## gordinflas (18 Feb 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Ok creo que ya entiendo entonces el tipo de empresas que prefieres.
> Aqui te va esta, creo que te puede gustar mucho, aunque es mas bien tirando a pequenya.
> Nautilus, INC , cotiza con el ticker NLS en el NYSE, hace maquinas de gimnasia basicamente.
> Por si te interesa.
> taluec y gracias por este hilo.



Jejejejeje tampoco, no reparte dividendo ni recompra acciones y además el negocio está en caída libre desde antes del Covid (ahora aún más, los gimnasios están en la mierda después de los confinamientos + restricciones y no compran máquinas).

Me gustan empresas buenas y baratas y lo mas feas posible. Cuando más odiado mejor. Así me es más fácil entender porque el mercado las pone a precios atractivos. Luego yo ya valoro si ese odio del mercado es justificado o no (y si lo es, luego intento valorar si el mercado está exagerando con la intensidad o no).


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (21 Feb 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Jejejejeje tampoco, no reparte dividendo ni recompra acciones y además el negocio está en caída libre desde antes del Covid (ahora aún más, los gimnasios están en la mierda después de los confinamientos + restricciones y no compran máquinas).
> 
> Me gustan empresas buenas y baratas y lo mas feas posible. Cuando más odiado mejor. Así me es más fácil entender porque el mercado las pone a precios atractivos. Luego yo ya valoro si ese odio del mercado es justificado o no (y si lo es, luego intento valorar si el mercado está exagerando con la intensidad o no).



Vuelvo a la carga @gordinflas 
Que te parece Rolls Royce?
Llevan más de 1 lustro en el guano debido a recortes en budgets de defensa , un motor de avión que les ha salido un negocio ruinoso y ahora el kobik.

Están a preciopvta comparado con hace unos años y tiene un negocio oligopolico relacionado con aviación con GE como su mayor competencia.

Si consiguen recuperar la normalidad puede ser un buen pelotazo…
Taluec!


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Feb 2022)

qué tal, gordi?

tienes Gazprom en el punto de mira para una posible oportunidad según el desenlace del tema ucraniano?


----------



## gordinflas (22 Feb 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Vuelvo a la carga @gordinflas
> Que te parece Rolls Royce?
> Llevan más de 1 lustro en el guano debido a recortes en budgets de defensa , un motor de avión que les ha salido un negocio ruinoso y ahora el kobik.
> 
> ...



"Si lo consiguen". De momento siguen mal. Yo este tipo de empresas no las toco ni con un palo, necesito que algo funcione en el presente para que me interese...



Bernaldo dijo:


> qué tal, gordi?
> 
> tienes Gazprom en el punto de mira para una posible oportunidad según el desenlace del tema ucraniano?



No porque no tengo liquidez, pero tampoco voy a vender. Gazprom ya es la posición nº1 de la cartera 

----------

Por cierto, que no lo dije ayer por aquí. He ampliado Morses a 15p, 11000 acciones. Se metió ostión del* 65%* (!!!). Sacaron un comunicado diciendo que los resultados del año caerían un 20/30%. Las indeminzaciones por tema de las denuncias por prácticas abusivas serán más fuertes de lo esperado. También hay un culebrón con el CEO de Morses, vendió sus acciones sin avisar a nadie y como era ilegal lo han echado. El resto de directivos sigue dentro, algunos compraron a 60p... Así que eso no me molesta. Lo de las indemnizaciones quizá un poco más, pero si "solo" reduciran el beneficio un 20/30% no veo por qué debería caer un 65% la empresa en una sola sesión.


----------



## Bernaldo (22 Feb 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> "Si lo consiguen". De momento siguen mal. Yo este tipo de empresas no las toco ni con un palo, necesito que algo funcione en el presente para que me interese...
> 
> 
> No porque no tengo liquidez, pero tampoco voy a vender. Gazprom ya es la posición nº1 de la cartera
> ...



yo lo decía por lo contrario, por comprar cuando haga nuevo suelo

acabo de hablar con un colega ucra y el preve que el Putin hará una entrada en nosequé ciudad

eso evidentemente es un riesgo, pero si le sale bien puede ser un subidón de ánimos para los rusquis


----------



## gordinflas (22 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> yo lo decía por lo contrario, por comprar cuando haga nuevo suelo
> 
> acabo de hablar con un colega ucra y el preve que el Putin hará una entrada en nosequé ciudad
> 
> eso evidentemente es un riesgo, pero si le sale bien puede ser un subidón de ánimos para los rusquis



El riesgo es que pongan sanciones que nos impidan a los europeos operar en Rusia. Gazprom en sí no debería tener muchos problemas, si cierran el grifo en Europa venderán a China. Incluso si no vendiesen las reservas de gas y petróleo no desaparecerán...

De ahí a predecir lo que hará el mercado... Hoy sube un 20%, ayer caía un 15%. Intentar hacer predicciones a corto plazo es imposible (y tampoco me baso en eso para invertir).


----------



## Covid-8M (24 Feb 2022)

Gordi, podrias hacer un especial compritas en la crisis de ukraine. Estaria bien aunar tu sabiduria ancestral con esta posible oportunidad de compra. Hoy he pillado unas FSK a 1 dolar. Un poco acojonado. Ha entrado la orden directa, no tenia muy claro que fuese la misma que llevas tu. Tambien he pillado 2 googles C a 2560, espero no haberme precipitado demasiado pero le tenia ganas. Y por hacer algo he entrado en REE a 16,6 por si pillo rebotito.


----------



## gordinflas (24 Feb 2022)

En 4 dias toca resumen mensual, supongo que aprovecharé para comentarlo por ahí. Pero bueno, en resumen, no voy a vender ninguna empresa rusa y puede que amplíe en algo entre hoy y mañana. No creo que esto sea tan exagerado como para tumbar las cotizaciones un 40% en un solo día. El precio pre-caída ya descontaba el peor escenario posible, con los precios actuales aún más.


----------



## gordinflas (26 Feb 2022)

Ayer vendí todas las AAG a 1'70HKD, las Qilu a 2'80HKD y las GEO a 0'42SGD. Luego he comprado 100 acciones de Kaspi a 56'90$ y 1000 Kernel Holding a 27PLN.

Las 3 que he vendido no están caras ni nada, al contrario. Siguen tiradas. Simplemente no están al nivel de las rusas + satélites.

Kaspi ha caído sin motivo, está en Kazajistán y la parte del negocio de Ucrania ni siquiera había empezado a funcionar. Kernel es la empresa ucraniana que tiene campos de cultivo y produce aceite de girasol y trigo. La mayoría de sus exportaciones son fuera de Europa (por si le ponen sanciones al acabar la invasión) y dudo que los rusos bombardeen el campo cuando pueden bombardear infraestructura estratégica de forma más eficiente.

Kaspi está tirada por lo que crece y lo importante que es en su país. Kernel literalmente cotiza por debajo de PER 1. Menos de 1 vez beneficios anuales. En un año gana por acción más de lo que cotiza. Y antes de la guerra era una empresa creciendo al 20% anual... después de ajustar por devaluación de la moneda local. Supongo que entenderéis porque decía que lo ex-soviético está a un nivel completamente diferente de valoración comparado con lo chino (y ya no digo si comparamos con todo lo demás).


----------



## gordinflas (26 Feb 2022)

Ya, pero no lo han sido casi nunca y no lo serán siempre. Esto es una anomalía histórica. Incluso si se queda bajo para siempre vas a tener un retorno brutal solo con los superdividendos (suponiendo que las sanciones no nos impidan cobrarlos y que las consecuencias de la guerra no destruyan los negocios). El mercado no va a descontarlos del precio, eso implicaría que las cotizaciones se fuesen a negativo en unos pocos años.

Rusia tiene un PER alrededor del 6 o así. Tampoco creo que sea justo usarlo de referencia, está distorsionado a la baja por la subida de las materias primas y al alza por las empresas que han reportado perdidas por el Covid + derivados (muchas aún no han sacado resultados anuales de 2021 y se calcula con los resultados de 2020).


----------



## bientop (26 Feb 2022)

Como crees que le puede afectar al negocio de Kernel el conflicto? Siendo ucraniana supongo que es más probable que siga operativa que siendo extranjera en ucrania, el cierre de puertos dependerá de los acontecimientos, no debería durar mucho... O directamente das por perdido este año y el que viene quizas


----------



## gordinflas (27 Feb 2022)

bientop dijo:


> Como crees que le puede afectar al negocio de Kernel el conflicto? Siendo ucraniana supongo que es más probable que siga operativa que siendo extranjera en ucrania, el cierre de puertos dependerá de los acontecimientos, no debería durar mucho... O directamente das por perdido este año y el que viene quizas



A los precios actuales se descuenta el peor escenario que te puedas imaginar. Cualquier cosa que no implique una expropiación (de las acciones o de los activos de la empresa por parte de Rusia) o una venta de acciones forzada por las sanciones sería un buen escenario para nosotros. Si el beneficio cae un 50% la empresa seguiría a PER 2. Es una locura.

No me atrevería a decir que es especulativo porque está basado en los mismos principios que he llevo usando desde hace 2 años, pero sí que diría que es lo más arriesgado que he comprado nunca.


----------



## bientop (27 Feb 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> A los precios actuales se descuenta el peor escenario que te puedas imaginar. Cualquier cosa que no implique una expropiación (de las acciones o de los activos de la empresa por parte de Rusia) o una venta de acciones forzada por las sanciones sería un buen escenario para nosotros. Si el beneficio cae un 50% la empresa seguiría a PER 2. Es una locura.
> 
> No me atrevería a decir que es especulativo porque está basado en los mismos principios que he llevo usando desde hace 2 años, pero sí que diría que es lo más arriesgado que he comprado nunca.



No se si será más arriesgado morses actualmente, mientras no cambie de pais no debería tener problema de supervivencia (desde el punto de vista de accionistas) supongo


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (27 Feb 2022)

Mhp, algo melodramático no ?


----------



## gordinflas (27 Feb 2022)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Mhp, algo melodramático no ?



Curioso que hablen de los "invasores rusos" y la "valiente patria ucraniana" cuando están domiciliados en Chipre para pagar menos impuestos (en Ucrania, un país que apenas tiene impuestos en primer lugar, no estamos hablando de un infierno fiscal como podría ser un país nórdico). Hasta el momento parecían de todo menos patriotas.

A ver si con el espectáculo alguna institución europea se apoada de ellos y les perdona la enorme deuda que tienen en euros 



bientop dijo:


> No se si será más arriesgado morses actualmente, mientras no cambie de pais no debería tener problema de supervivencia (desde el punto de vista de accionistas) supongo



Morses, otra que está a precios de absoluta risa... La cartera vuelve a ser kamikaze.


----------



## 010 (27 Feb 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> qué tal, gordi?
> 
> tienes Gazprom en el punto de mira para una posible oportunidad según el desenlace del tema ucraniano?



¿Alguien sabe si es posible comprar Gazprom y Lukoil en algún bróker o no deja en ninguno actualmente ?


----------



## Bernaldo (27 Feb 2022)

010 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si es posible comprar Gazprom y Lukoil en algún bróker o no deja en ninguno actualmente ?



Al menos alguno alemán lo tiene. 
Pero yo en esto no ando muy experto, el gorjdi seguro te informa bien.


----------



## gordinflas (27 Feb 2022)

010 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si es posible comprar Gazprom y Lukoil en algún bróker o no deja en ninguno actualmente ?



Creo que en IB aún se puede.


----------



## atom ant (27 Feb 2022)

010 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si es posible comprar Gazprom y Lukoil en algún bróker o no deja en ninguno actualmente ?



Gazprom cotiza en el xetra, no creo que tengas problema


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (27 Feb 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> La cartera vuelve a ser kamikaze.


----------



## 010 (27 Feb 2022)

atom ant dijo:


> Gazprom cotiza en el xetra, no creo que tengas problema



En degiro no la encuentro


----------



## Bernaldo (28 Feb 2022)

gordi, me llama la atención que junto al desplome de Gazprom, en cambio Kistos como si no pasara nada

tu interpretación? 

no estará la anglada haciendo una más de sus operaciones depredadoras y ya dan probabilidades al éxito de una nueva conquista geopolítica?


----------



## 199i (28 Feb 2022)

010 dijo:


> En degiro no la encuentro



Busca Gazprom PAO en XET




Una pregunta chicharrera nacional, que me deja frito


Grifols presenta hoy resultados con caída -70% de beneficios( se esperaba -30% según analistas) con una deuda de 6500 millones y ebitda de 1000 ( deuda x6)...

Abre sesión y se marca un +4% con estos números, soy idiota o me hago viejo con 30 años?

pd: estaba en corto


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (28 Feb 2022)

La bolsa rusa hoy AVRIENDO JRANDE.
Ya van 2 sesiones de guano guanoso.


----------



## pandiella (28 Feb 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Curioso que hablen de los "invasores rusos" y la "valiente patria ucraniana" cuando están domiciliados en Chipre para pagar menos impuestos (en Ucrania, un país que apenas tiene impuestos en primer lugar, no estamos hablando de un infierno fiscal como podría ser un país nórdico). Hasta el momento parecían de todo menos patriotas.
> 
> A ver si con el espectáculo alguna institución europea se apoada de ellos y les perdona la enorme deuda que tienen en euros
> 
> ...



morses, tengo la impresion de que se quisieron cargar al ceo el cfo y el coo. como que sabian que iba a vender en panico. ahora a esperar que las claims magicamente desciendan.


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Feb 2022)

010 dijo:


> ¿Alguien sabe si es posible comprar Gazprom y Lukoil en algún bróker o no deja en ninguno actualmente ?



Yo compré Gazprom hace un año a través de mi pacobroker ING en el DAX XETRA. Supongo que aun se podrá.

Por cierto hoy bajando un 30%... estoy por meterla un tirito


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Feb 2022)

Que cabrones en ING no dejan. Da error la orden. He probado limitada y a mercado. Nada de nada


----------



## gordinflas (28 Feb 2022)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo compré Gazprom hace un año a través de mi pacobroker ING en el DAX XETRA. Supongo que aun se podrá.
> 
> Por cierto hoy bajando un 30%... estoy por meterla un tirito



Alemania tiene el grifo cerrado desde viernes. El único sitio donde se podía comprar era directamente en Rusia (ahora creo que ya no) y en Londres (aquí creo que sigue abierto). Solo en Interactive Brokers, que yo sepa. Degiro ha cerrado el grifo en todos sus productos rusos (porque Flatex es alemana también, supongo).

El ticker de Londres para Gazprom es OGDY. No confundir con Gazprom Neft, que también cotiza. Neft es la filial petrolera de Gazprom... Lo he dicho varias veces en el hilo, pero siempre me da miedo que alguien compre por error, es todo muy confuso.



pandiella dijo:


> morses, tengo la impresion de que se quisieron cargar al ceo el cfo y el coo. como que sabian que iba a vender en panico. ahora a esperar que las claims magicamente desciendan.



Igual que mágicamente subieron... No es como si ese problema de las claims fuera reciente tampoco, llevaba años siendo un problema. Esperemos que sea solo un pico temporal.



199i dijo:


> Busca Gazprom PAO en XET
> 
> Una pregunta chicharrera nacional, que me deja frito
> 
> ...



La bolsa a corto plazo no tiene lógica. Desde que llegó el Covid que lo que haga una empresa en el día a día es impredecible, no tiene ningún sentido. A toro pasado puedes encontrar la explicación que sea, pero no hay nadie que en estos últimos 2 años haya acertado consistentemente con sus predicciones. Antes ya no era muy fan del análisis técnico ni de especular, ahora directamente lo ignoro.

Mira por ejemplo Kaspi. Hoy presentaba resultados y han salido buenísimos, creciendo a más del 100% anual sus beneficios. Pues bien, abre en -15%, luego sube hasta llegar a un +12%, luego cierra plana.



Bernaldo dijo:


> gordi, me llama la atención que junto al desplome de Gazprom, en cambio Kistos como si no pasara nada
> 
> tu interpretación?
> 
> no estará la anglada haciendo una más de sus operaciones depredadoras y ya dan probabilidades al éxito de una nueva conquista geopolítica?



Que Kistos es una empresa con sus pozos en Países Bajos y Gazprom los tiene en Rusia  

No, pero en serio, hoy se han visto muchas ventas forzadas. Por ejemplo, Noruega ha anunciado que se quitaba de encima toda la parte rusa de su fondo soberano (la mayoría era Gazprom).

No me atrevo a intentar analizar las estrategias geopolíticas de cada bloque, estas cosas las sabremos dentro de bastantes años... Pero los precios actuales no tienen ningún sentido si no hay una expropiación masiva por parte de Rusia o si nuestros amados gobiernos nos obligan a vender los activos rusos a cualquier precio. Ese es el riesgo que descuenta las cotizaciones ahora mismo y yo no creo que sea tan probable como cree el mercado. Ya veremos.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (1 Mar 2022)

Bueno pues iba a comprar unas acciones ruskis y mi broker no me deja, no sea que vaya a ganar dinero.
Menuda panda de hijosdepvta.
Consegui entrar a media carga hace un par de dias, algo es algo.


----------



## 010 (1 Mar 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Bueno pues iba a comprar unas acciones ruskis y mi broker no me deja, no sea que vaya a ganar dinero.
> Menuda panda de hijosdepvta.
> Consegui entrar a media carga hace un par de dias, algo es algo.



¿DeGiro?


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (1 Mar 2022)

010 dijo:


> ¿DeGiro?



Si, DeGiro en Holanda donde resido especificamente.


----------



## Bernaldo (8 Mar 2022)

@gordinflas , pues yo estoy al acecho para cuando toque suelo Kaspi meterle otro viaje (me da igual que de momento haya perdido el 50%, yo también confío en que el agua volverá a su cauce y es un peazo de oportunidad)


----------



## Devegan (8 Mar 2022)

Dónde se puede comprar Kaspi?? En Degiro no deja...


----------



## gordinflas (8 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> @gordinflas , pues yo estoy al acecho para cuando toque suelo Kaspi meterle otro viaje (me da igual que de momento haya perdido el 50%, yo también confío en que el agua volverá a su cauce y es un peazo de oportunidad)



La verdad que no entiende porque Kaspi ha caído tanto, no tiene apenas nada que ver con Rusia y Kazajistán parece que está a favor de Ucrania. Los resultados fueron increíblemente buenos. A lo mejor es el miedo a que Rusia invada Kazajistán después de Ucrania, yo que sé.



Devegan dijo:


> Dónde se puede comprar Kaspi?? En Degiro no deja...



Interactive Brokers debería dejar.

-----------------------------

Me da pereza escribir el resumen mensual (de hecho no me acordaba ni de que no lo había escrito, lo siento). Os dejo el hilo de Twitter, que a efectos prácticos es lo mismo. Caída del 11% mensual y del 13% desde 1 de enero, aproximadamente. Mitad de la cartera congelada o con riesgo de que la congelen. Poco más, ahí seguimos...


----------



## preludio (9 Mar 2022)

desde la ignorancia, y no sé si ya se ha planteado
¿sería una locura comprar rublos a saco?


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Mar 2022)

pues nada, ni ayer ni hoy me ha dejado recomprar Kaspi...


----------



## Machoalfadederechas (10 Mar 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> pues nada, ni ayer ni hoy me ha dejado recomprar Kaspi...



Tranqui , volverá a los 4x


----------



## Bernaldo (10 Mar 2022)

Machoalfadederechas dijo:


> Tranqui , volverá a los 4x



Menos mal, gracias broda


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Mar 2022)

por cierto, creo que una de las más interesantes predicciones de esta gente, la recuperación de Bayer... está a punto de desbordar


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Mar 2022)

pues las expectativas son que se disparen, aunque según estos muchachos no va a ser rápida la cosa


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Mar 2022)

el pronóstico es el contrario y en su día me convencieron en el vídeo dedicado al asunto


----------



## Bernaldo (16 Mar 2022)

descuida, te damos un toque por aquí


----------



## eldelavespa (3 Abr 2022)

Sabéis si qiwi a vuelto a cotizar en el nasdaq? En degiro está congelada...

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## herodes2 (3 Abr 2022)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Sabéis si qiwi a vuelto a cotizar en el nasdaq? En degiro está congelada...
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



No, el ADR no ha vuelto a cotizar, en Moscú si cotiza a 492 rublos, en investing se puede ver.








Acciones QIWI | Cotización QIWIDR - Investing.com


Información en tiempo real sobre QIWI en bolsa, incluyendo precio, gráficos, análisis y más datos sobre las acciones de QIWI (QIWIDR).



es.investing.com


----------



## eldelavespa (3 Abr 2022)

Si me fijé también en investing, pero sabéis xq?

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## gordinflas (4 Abr 2022)

eldelavespa dijo:


> Si me fijé también en investing, pero sabéis xq?
> 
> Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk



Las sanciones. Tampoco cotizan las empresas rusas en Londres o en Alemania. En Rusia cotizan pero solo para ciudadanos de países "amistosos" con el régimen.

---------------------------------------

Resumen mensual. A 1 de enero el valor liquidativo era de 134.729,97€, el 1 de marzo era de 118.005,76€, hoy es 118.303,20€. Subida del 0,25% mes a mes. -12,4% en lo que llevamos de año. Ha sido un mes aburrido, supongo que por tener un 30-40% de la cartera congelada. Lo que cayó todo a principios de mes lo ha subido de vuelta el rebote de Kernel + Kaspi y la subida de las empresas chinas. Por cierto, tener parte de la cartera congelada condiciona los resultados mensuales, a saber como estaría si se pudiesen negociar las empresas rusas...

Los resultados de las industriales chinas siguen todos el mismo patrón. Subida de ingresos y caída de márgenes / beneficios por la subida de las materias primas + combustible + contenedores. No es nada para alarmarse, y más considerando la situación actual de Mad Max en el sector energía alrededor del mundo. Supongo que por eso han subido o se han quedado planas, son resultados mejores de lo esperado dadas las circunstancias.

Y poco más. Va a ser un año duro, pero de momento aguantamos bien. La idea era que la cartera subiese más que el mercado en los momentos buenos y bajase menos en los malos, y de momento eso se va cumpliendo. De hecho considero que tiene más mérito el aguante actual que la subida anterios, considerando que llevo una parte muy significativa de la cartera en el ojo del huracán de la actual crisis. El aguante es medio falso por eso de que las cotizaciones están congeladas, pero bueno. Las cotizaciones ucranianas no están congeladas y están aguantando muy bien la tormenta.

Por cierto, el otro día vendí las Tianli Education a 1,06HKD. Lo dije por Twitter y Discord. Me sabe mal no haberlo dicho por aquí, creía que lo había hecho. Os tengo muy abandonados en Burbuja, pero eso es porque uso el foro para soltar mis tochos y ahora mismo no hay mucho que decir sobre la cartera. Hay muy poco movimiento y las empresas siguen todas patrones muy parecidos entre ellas, ya sea por la guerra o por las consecuencias de la misma.


----------



## gordinflas (5 Abr 2022)

Y compro 18000 acciones de Water Oasis a 1'29 HKD. Ya la había llevado, ahora ha vuelto a precios interesantes (supongo que por el nuevo brote de Covid en China). Reparte un 17% de dividendo a precios actuales y es sostenible. El resumen de la empresa debe estar por el hilo, si no lo encuentro y no lo puedo enlazar al mensaje principal volveré a escribirlo...


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Abr 2022)

Gordi, felicita a goldgold por lo de bayer

No sólo parece que lo clavó sino que el asunto se ha adelantado por los acontecimientos de todos conocidos


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (12 Abr 2022)

Hola @gordinflas , que te parece Covestro??


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (4 May 2022)

preludio dijo:


> desde la ignorancia, y no sé si ya se ha planteado
> ¿sería una locura comprar rublos a saco?



post mitico.
Desde Marzo hasta Mayo, el que haya comprado rublos con euros y ahora haya comprado euros con rublos, puede haber DUPLICADO su inversion en 2 meses.


----------



## gordinflas (5 May 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> post mitico.
> Desde Marzo hasta Mayo, el que haya comprado rublos con euros y ahora haya comprado euros con rublos, puede haber DUPLICADO su inversion en 2 meses.



Y el que haya comprado Gazproms en el pánico pre-cierre del MOEX / ADRs podrá multiplicar por 20 veces o más. Y el que pueda leer el futuro ganará la lotería cada día. Decir que compras rublos solo porque bajan sin dar ninguna razón de peso más allá de "porque han bajado y todo el mundo está vendiendo" y luego sacarlo cuando ya han subido (sin saber la razón tampoco) es poco honesto...

No me conozco Covestro, lo siento... Tampoco había leído el mensaje, ojalá haber respondido cuando lo pusiste.

-------------------------

Me da pereza escribir el resumen mensual, así que aprovecho para poner la cadena de tuits que hice sobre el mes de abril. Todo bien, la cartera subiendo un 1% y algo desde principios de abril. 

También he vendido las Henan Jinma y las Lonking para comprar 100.000 acciones de Justin Allen (HK: 1425) a 0,49HKD y 100.000 acciones más de Kinetic Development (HK: 1277, antes eran las Kinetic Mines and Energy, se cambiaron el nombre) a 0,59HKD.

He vendido las dos primeras porque me parece que no tienen tanto potencial como otras... Me siguen gustando, pero me falta dinero para tener todo lo que quiero en cartera y estas dos eran mejores candidatas a salir que cualquier otra, así que eso. Ya he hablado antes de Justin Allen (fábrica de pijamas para Target, la cadena de supermercados americana) en el hilo y ya había llevado Kinetic (minas de carbón), si a alguien le interesa puede rascar por el hilo, que he escrito bastante sobre las dos.


----------



## nololeo (5 May 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Y el que haya comprado Gazproms en el pánico pre-cierre del MOEX / ADRs podrá multiplicar por 20 veces o más. Y el que pueda leer el futuro ganará la lotería cada día. Decir que compras rublos solo porque bajan sin dar ninguna razón de peso más allá de "porque han bajado y todo el mundo está vendiendo" y luego sacarlo cuando ya han subido (sin saber la razón tampoco) es poco honesto...
> 
> No me conozco Covestro, lo siento... Tampoco había leído el mensaje, ojalá haber respondido cuando lo pusiste.
> 
> ...



Hola
Llevo siguiendo el hilo.. meses.. años..
No entro a Discord, y ¿en twitter como encontrar tus comentarios?

Gracias por todo lo aportado.


----------



## Cormac (5 May 2022)

Que riesgo ves de comprar acciones de Twitter por debajo de la "Tender Offer"? 
Yo lo veo como el típico valor "mejor que dejarlo en el parado en el banco"
O hay riesgo de que al final no se cumpla y la tiren?


----------



## gordinflas (6 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Que riesgo ves de comprar acciones de Twitter por debajo de la "Tender Offer"?
> Yo lo veo como el típico valor "mejor que dejarlo en el parado en el banco"
> O hay riesgo de que al final no se cumpla y la tiren?



Ni idea, no se que tal esta Twitter como empresa... 

Pero la situación en la que esta Twitter ahora mismo los anglos la llaman "risk arbitrage". Básicamente es el rendimiento que te debería dar un bono americano a 10 años vista y poquito más. Este "poquito más" es el riesgo que ve el mercado de que Elon Musk se eche para atrás, se muera o pase cualquier cosa para que la compra no se lleve a cabo. El precio también incluye el riesgo de que Elon alargue la compra y tengas el dinero ahí quieto durante mucho tiempo (sin dar ningún rendimiento) mientras la inflación se va comiendo tu poder adquisitivo.

El diferencial de casi el 10% actual entre la oferta de Elon y el precio de la acción significa que el mercado ve riesgos a la operación. Si realmente hay tanto riesgo o el mercado está exagerando... ahí ya no me meto.



nololeo dijo:


> Hola
> Llevo siguiendo el hilo.. meses.. años..
> No entro a Discord, y ¿en twitter como encontrar tus comentarios?
> 
> Gracias por todo lo aportado.



Entras en mi perfil (el tuit que he colgado en el mensaje anterior es mío) y ahí tengo todo lo que he puesto por ahí en orden cronológico. Aparte de las actualizaciones mensuales y los avisos de compra/venta no digo mucho más. Si tuviera que escribir mensajes largos lo haría por aquí, pero como últimamente ya tengo la cartera completa y tampoco he encontrado empresas nuevas no tengo demasiadas cosas que contar.


----------



## desev (3 Jun 2022)

En relación al reciente tuitocho pidiendo caña le veo dos cuestiones a tu cartera;

*Resumen: Novato insiste en que Delko, Morses y Dream son caca de vaca.*

1. Montarse en el ciclo está agotándose, ¿Tenemos empresas sin futuro?
Hasta ahora la mayor parte de tu éxito ha ido de la mano del ciclo económico. Primero disfrutando la subida de varias industriales cíclicas regaladas por el pánico y luego con la Mongolian* o la ARLP entre otras, la mayoría de la mano del cambio total de ciclo industrial y luego del de las materias primas.

Así, te has acostumbrado a empresas a múltiplos ridículos "rescatables" que diría Lynch, o con "regresión a la media" según la Gordinflología. Pero no todas esas empresas de múltiplos ridículos van a subir gracias a un *ciclo* que las acompañe, y has acabado incluyendo empresas que cometen el pecado mortal de no tener ventajas competitivas sin que tampoco las salve ningún ciclo potencial:

- DELKO, va sobre todo por esta y su margen patético (Y da igual que por ahora la tengas en verde, de hecho si tanto coraje te da vender en rojo, mejor)
- MORSES, que puede rebotar coyunturalmente si el escenario no es tan malo como se pensaba pero que estructuralmente es una ruina, una ruina que estaban ocultando -no es casualidad que estallase-
- Quizás sobrevaloramos a Justin Allen sin que sepamos si las ostias que sufra Target la pueden hundir, aun barata y con ultraalpha HASTA EL MOMENTO que tenga, aunque reconozco que en la Justin el crecimiento potencial y la baratura sí que probablemente justifiquen dicho riesgo, con lo que no es una "sentencia firme" en lo que a mi quizás demasiado osada opinión se refiere

*Nota sobre Mongolian: aprovecho para indicar que, aunque aquí se oíga lo contrario continuamente, sí que la Mongolian se correlaciona con el carbón de coque y no con el carbón térmico.
- Aquí publican noticias del carbón mongol y muy detallados estudios (LI NK). Muchas de las que publican sobre "El paso del G-comosellame" explican los vaivenes bruscos de la cotización.


https://twitter.com/sxcoal


- Aquí la evolución diaria reciente del precio del coque en China





China Coke spot price, China Coke Daily prices provided by SunSirs, China Commodity Data Group


The Monitor for China Coke Prcies and China Coke Daily Prices is provided by Sunsirs, China Commodity Data Group



www.sunsirs.com




- Aquí la evolución diaria reciente del precio del termal en China





China Thermal Coal spot price, China Thermal Coal Daily prices provided by SunSirs, China Commodity Data Group


The Monitor for China Thermal Coal Prcies and China Thermal Coal Daily Prices is provided by Sunsirs, China Commodity Data Group



www.sunsirs.com




- Aquí los futuros (pillo bola de cristal) del coque chino





Coking Coal


初始化频道：Coking Coal



www.dce.com.cn





2. La Dream, ¿Hace honor a su nombre o ha acabado siendo chinocoreana media?
Veamos, yo llevaba la dream, y entonces vino primero el profit warning que solo decía "covid-malo-mu-malo" y al poco las cuentas,

- Link al warning, del 6 de marzo de 2021


https://www1.hkexnews.hk/listedco/listconews/sehk/2021/0305/2021030500523.pdf


- Link a las cuentas de 2020, del 26 de marzo de 2021


https://www1.hkexnews.hk/listedco/listconews/sehk/2021/0326/2021032601456.pdf



Si ves las cuentas, todas las líneas de negocio iban estupendamente, menos los "plush stuffed toys", que se hunden.

Bueno, no nos dan una explicación excepto "covid". Luego me voy a statista y veo que en 2020, las ventas de mierdas plushed en EE.UU. y roña por el estilo han aumentado









Toys: plush toy retail sales U.S 2020 | Statista


Sales of plush animal toys in the United States have fluctuated over the past number of years.




www.statista.com





¿Cómo es posible que solo una línea de negocio se hunda por el covid? ¿Si el mercado principal de destino para colmo ha aumentado de tamaño?

La conclusión es que están perdiendo cuota de mercado de forma agigantada o que sus destinatarios tenían stock inmenso por algún motivo desconocido. Yo no dije nada en el foro porque soy un novato de mierda que acierta poco -y entonces todavía peor-, pero para mí se activó lo que llamáis "red flag" aunque no tenía por sistema que algo así sea "red flag", así que puede haber errores en mis conclusiones pero no creo que haya prejuicios.

Ha pasado ya un año, así que aunque yo vendí aprovechando que aquí la cotización nunca se hunde porque el free float de la Dream son los padres, tenemos más cartas levantadas sobre la mesa un año después, que diría Lynch, así que veamos la...

- Contabilidad final de 2021


https://www1.hkexnews.hk/listedco/listconews/sehk/2022/0331/2022033102447.pdf



a) Vemos que los plushed nunca se hundieron por el covid, sino que efectivamente era estructural, y que han rebotado -todavía muy por debajo de niveles precovid- gracias a los parques de atracciones en la propia PRC y no en USA. Malo.
b) Todo el cash flow se lo han gastado en nuevas factorías, incluyendo factorías de plushed dentro de China -¿No se habían largado? Bandazos-. Se piensan seguir gastando todo en nueva capacidad productiva. Más bien malo.
c) El margen no deja de disminuir y ya es la mitad que precovid. Una empresa con poco margen es una ganga si es rescatable, pero aquí desconocemos el futuro del mismo, ¿Quizás mejora si el shipping se abarata? ¿Quizás sigan con la incapacidad crónica de trasladar la inflación al cliente final? Más bien malo
d) Los plastic toys están tirando del carro a muy buen ritmo. El resto de líneas de negocio van bien. Eso es bueno.

Si el flujo de caja y el margen se van al guano por un lado y el beneficio sigue subiendo por otro, ¿No es del tipo de empresas que huimos? ¿Es la parte buena de la empresa suficiente como para justificar el coste de oportunidad en una empresa que en su día dio una explicación tan poco creíble? Yo creo que no

Corolario
Yo no he tenido huevos de llevarte la contraria porque de 2,5 veces que lo hice solo acerté una en la que estaba seguro al 100% de mi crítica (eso es un 4/10, el profe gordi me catearía), y aquí no estoy seguro al 100%.

Sin embargo, es justo que te sirvamos de revisores cuando tanto aportas, e incluso si lo que acabo de decir son gilipolleces que solo pensaría un novato, te verás obligado a pensar unos segundos en por qué son gilipolleces, con lo que dicho razonamiento te ayudará a tener más introspección al respecto de tu verdadera tesis y estrategia en las tres empresas a las que ataco.

Eres nuestro Lenin, un auténtico revolucionario desde abajo del mundo de la inversión española, y con ello, lo más que puede un tosco bruto seguidor es intentar ser tu Stalin, pero si quieres crítica, en lo que a mí respecta te daré la misma crítica -cuando de verdad no vea bien la jugada, no al tuntún- que Stalin daría a Lenin, de tal forma que todos vean mi envidia y admiración a pares y se pregunten si de verdad estoy contigo o contra ti cuando te suelte perlas como este tocho. Si al final decides monetizar o lo que sea pues gracias por enseñarnos a pescar en este tiempo.


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (3 Jun 2022)

desev dijo:


> Eres nuestro Lenin, un auténtico revolucionario desde abajo del mundo de la inversión española, y con ello, lo más que puede un tosco bruto seguidor es intentar ser tu Stalin



Tremendo beef


----------



## desev (4 Jun 2022)

PatxiDeVitoria dijo:


> Tremendo beef



Es una mezcla entre peloteo y querer cerrar el tocho con una barbaridad gorda, no un insulto. Yo aprendí buena parte de lo que sé de invertir en este hilo. Otras simpáticas comparaciones habrían sido Genghis y Tamerlán o Trajano y Adriano


----------



## PatxiDeVitoria (4 Jun 2022)

desev dijo:


> Es una mezcla entre peloteo y querer cerrar el tocho con una barbaridad gorda, no un insulto. Yo aprendí buena parte de lo que sé de invertir en este hilo. Otras simpáticas comparaciones habrían sido Genghis y Tamerlán o Trajano y Adriano



Por supuesto. 
No me verá quejarme nunca por exceso de argumentación ni de retórica. 

A ver si gordinflas nos da el gusto y menta alguna guerra olvidada.


----------



## gordinflas (8 Jun 2022)

desev dijo:


> En relación al reciente tuitocho pidiendo caña le veo dos cuestiones a tu cartera;
> 
> *Resumen: Novato insiste en que Delko, Morses y Dream son caca de vaca.*
> 
> ...



Joder, muchísimas gracias. No esperaba un comentario así de currado, lo de que nadie me llevaba la contraria lo decía medio en plan sarcasmo. Ya sabemos como es este foro, esperaba que la gente me tirase mierda sin parar. Me gusta mucho que me tiren de los pelos cuando algo no va bien, pero tampoco me gusta forzar interacciones si no hay tiempo ni ganas... y según cómo me venga también acabo ignorando muchas de las críticas porque me puede la arrogancia y el orgullo y llevo la contraria solo para joder, pero eso soy yo y mis pajas mentales.

Dream y Morses de momento son una decepción, nada que comentar ahí. No las voy a vender porque dejando de lado sus problemas evidentes (que ya has comentado) sus problemas se resumen en que venían de buenos momentos pre-covid, el covid hundió el negocio y después del covid han llegado otros problemas que impiden que se recuperen (la inflación en Morses y la subida de las materias primas y transporte en Dream). Morses en concreto tuvo lo de las denuncias por usura al regulador británico y eso ha puesto el negocio en peligro (aunque no lo ha matado ni lo está haciendo sufrir excesivamente, como si que ha pasado con la competencia, véase AMGO, que quebró), aunque más allá de la emergencia temporal por la subida de denuncias yo no veo que sea un problema existencial. En 1-3 años, cuando se acabe lo que considero "medio plazo" desde que las compré, me tocará evaluar si han sido malas inversiones, mediocres o buenas. De momento no pinta bien...

Y ya que hablamos de esto, MOMO es también del perfil de estas dos. Mediocridad debido al covid, luego en el post-covid las circunstancias hacen que la empresa siga yendo peor de lo que debería (en China es por las cuarentenas y las restricciones locas por su política de cero covid). Aunque lo de MOMO si que no tiene sentido, cotiza a niveles del inframundo sin ningún motivo más allá de que se le han estancado los beneficios. Reparte dividendos de más del 10%, ha trasladado 200M de dólares a sus cuentas de Estados Unidos para empezar a recomprar sus acciones y aún así cotiza como si fuera a quebrar mañana. No sabes la de veces que me planteo ampliar (y seguramente lo haga con los dividendos que cobraré en junio).

Sobre Delko... No es tan patético el margen comparado con empresas de su sector. La distribución y la venta minorista no da más de sí. Véase Carrefour, que también cotiza y también tiene las cuentas públicas, o Walmart, o Costco. No hay casi ninguna que te saque más de un 3-4%. La empresa en sí es ultramediocre, eso no te lo discuto... Aunque lo que a mi me mosquea más es que no están yendo a la par con la inflación. Los resultados han subido menos que lo que ha subido el coste de la vida en Polonia.

Y ahora que sacas Mongolian. Es increíble que siendo de las que más revalorización me acabó dando el año pasado no se haya cumplido nada de lo que iba a desbloquear su valor. El tren de la mina a China sigue en el aire y China ha dejado la frontera cerrada durante gran parte del tiempo (impidiendo que Mongolian pudiese vender su carbón), la burbuja inmobiliaria china ha petado y la demanda de acero está muy por debajo de lo que se esperaba, su industria también se ralentiza... Se han perdido los beneficios del ciclo alcista del carbón en un momento en que los necesitaban para poder pagar la deuda. Lo dicho, estaba a precios estupidos, compré, subió, vendí; pero la idea detrás de las potenciales subidas no se ha cumplido. Fue solo por la subida de precio del carbón, nada más. Es el ejemplo más claro que tengo de error de planteamiento pero con un resultado positivo por buen timing.

Y sí, soy prisionero del ciclo... Aunque no creo que sea de la forma en que tu dices. Muchas empresas me han subido por el ciclo (p.e. las carboneras), muchas otras han subido con el ciclo en contra (p.e. casi todo lo chino, que sus mercados en general se hunden pero mis empresas en concreto por lo general han ido subiendo). Mi problema con el ciclo es que soy incapaz de comprar cosas cuando su ciclo sube, aunque sigan baratas. Me ha pasado con los barcos, que otros foreros y gente de Momentum le han metido fuerte y yo me he quedado fuera porque me da vértigo montarme con los precios de los contenedores al máximo (y porque el sector es una puta mierda que destruye al accionista consistentemente, pero las mineras de carbón también y no me impidió meterme en Mongolian, AAG o Kinetic). Cuando todo empezó a subir post-covid me fui a los sitios en los que nada subía en vez de tirar a por el dinero fácil. ¿Consecuencia? Pisar una mina y quedarme atrapado en Rusia. Que si miramos los precios a los que cotizan las empresas en la Bolsa de Moscú no estoy perdiendo apenas, pero las sanciones y la posibilidad de perderlo todo por ventas forzadas u otras sanciones sigue ahí.

Si monetizo será algo voluntario tipo donaciones o un servicio de suscripción para contenido extra mientras sigo con el mismo ritmo de publicaciones en los discords, twitters y burbujas de turno. Últimamente tampoco estoy activo porque la cartera ya está madura y porque ya no me llaman desde Momentum para ir a presentar empresas.

PD: la analogía de Lenin me encanta, y más con el odio que me he ganado de parte de cierto sector de gestores de inversión españoles. Puedo decir con orgullo que un gestor español con un fondo cotizado me ha amenazado públicamente al estilo de la mafia siciliana y que otro empezó a difamarme por un vídeo de Momentum en el que ni siquiera participaba. Mis dos únicos bloqueos en Twitter 

-------------------------------------------------

Por cierto, resumen mensual colgado en la plataforma del pájaro azul. Había entrado en Burbuja para escribir un tocho sobre el mes anterior, pero me he consumido con la respuesta anterior... Así que cuelgo el hilo de Twitter y p'alante. En junio actualizaré el mensaje principal y todo lo demás. Me sabe mal tener abandonado el hilo, como casi todo el mundo está en el Discord y en twitter me olvido de los orígenes... Aquí lo dejo:


----------



## gordinflas (19 Jul 2022)

Actualización. Junio fue muy bien, subida del 4% mensual aproximadamente. Hice el resumen en los Twitteres:



Por otro lado, me he vendido al sistema capitalista y me he abierto un Patreon. Es un servicio de suscripción normal y corriente, cuelgo ideas de inversión que compraré con el propio dinero que me genere el sistema, articulos de seguimiento y demás historias. También lo expliqué por ahí:



Por último, a los que lleváis FSK (FEES en Londres). Nos van a fusionar con la matriz, Rosseti. El tema es que como estamos congelados no podemos hacer nada. A malas nos fusionarán (que sería mala noticia, Rosseti es una empresa eléctrica que no me acaba de gustar, pero tampoco sería el fin del mundo, Rosseti está barata), a buenas nos darán el equivalente a 0,09 rublos por acción (que habría que multiplicar por 500, ya que cada GDR de FSK son 500 acciones cotizadas en Moscú)... Pero lo dicho, no podemos opinar, así que eso. Pasará lo que tenga que pasar. _Sic transit gloria mundi_.


----------



## Seagrams (28 Jul 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Actualización. Junio fue muy bien, subida del 4% mensual aproximadamente. Hice el resumen en los Twitteres:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Te has ciscado en la madre de todos los "creadores de contenido" de pago con 500 argumentos "coherentes" y ahora te conviertes en uno... 

¿Qué deberiamos hacer? Releernos toda la mierda que has soltado contra ellos y aplicartela también a ti o directamente no tomarte absolutamente en serio??


----------



## gordinflas (29 Jul 2022)

Seagrams dijo:


> Te has ciscado en la madre de todos los "creadores de contenido" de pago con 500 argumentos "coherentes" y ahora te conviertes en uno...
> 
> ¿Qué deberiamos hacer? *Releernos toda la mierda que has soltado contra ellos y aplicartela también a ti o directamente no tomarte absolutamente en serio??*



Las dos cosas. Pensar en mi como un vendido de mierda y aplicarme el mismo cuento que he soltado contra otros "creadores de contenido". A poder ser rebuscando en la hemeroteca sobre todo lo que he dicho sobre esos creadores de contenido y citarlo, para que todo el mundo pueda ver lo hipócrita que soy.

Aunque creo que esto último será difícil, ya que cagarme en creadores de contenido por monetizar su contenido no me acuerdo de haberlo hecho. Al contrario, creo que he dicho cosas buenas de muchos, Estebaranz el primero. Solo he criticado en público los cursos y lo seguiré haciendo, no me gustan nada los precios tan altos que se ponen para dar acceso a un conocimiento que no es tan difícil de obtener aprovechando que es un sector en que la gente que sabe poco pagará lo que sea con la perspectiva de conseguir rendimientos extra por su cuenta.


----------



## Seagrams (29 Jul 2022)

Patético...


----------



## Luke I'm your father (29 Jul 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> dar acceso a un conocimiento



Esto es lo mejor que hiciste Gordi, tus hazañas te sobrevivirán.

No cumpliste el lema de vivir rápido, morir joven y dejar un bonito cadáver. Ahora, cuál vieja gloria, el público te allana y te cuestiona, les ha pasado a todos los grandes.

Pero eh, chico, tienes talento y lo tuyo no es un hit de verano. Esperamos volver a oír de ti sin ser de pago. A mérito otra vez. 

To the moongolian!


----------



## gordinflas (29 Jul 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Esto es lo mejor que hiciste Gordi, tus hazañas te sobrevivirán.
> 
> No cumpliste el lema de vivir rápido, morir joven y dejar un bonito cadáver. Ahora, cuál vieja gloria, el público te allana y te cuestiona, les ha pasado a todos los grandes.
> 
> ...



Joder, lo dices como si fuera a dejar de postear cosas gratis jajajajajajaja 

No voy a dejar de postear en ninguna parte solo por tener un sitio extra en el que cuelgo análisis (que no tutoriales o cursos). Y los voy a dar gratis igualmente al cabo de unos meses, no me voy a quedar nada para mi. El Patreon es solo para la gente que quiera darme algo por lo que hago y a la vez darles algun tipo de privilegio (en este caso acceso anticipado a materiales).


----------



## Seagrams (29 Jul 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> Esto es lo mejor que hiciste Gordi, tus hazañas te sobrevivirán.
> 
> No cumpliste el lema de vivir rápido, morir joven y dejar un bonito cadáver. Ahora, cuál vieja gloria, el público te allana y te cuestiona, les ha pasado a todos los grandes.
> 
> ...



Hahahahahaaaa


----------



## Luke I'm your father (29 Jul 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Joder, lo dices como si fuera a dejar de postear cosas gratis jajajajajajaja



En Burbuja nos más mola el drama. Sin drama no semos nadie.

No frecuento más garitos que este antro, seguiremos pendientes de tus actualizaciones.

Un saludo.


----------



## gordinflas (29 Jul 2022)

Luke I'm your father dijo:


> En Burbuja nos más mola el drama. Sin drama no semos nadie.
> 
> No frecuento más garitos que este antro, seguiremos pendientes de tus actualizaciones.
> 
> Un saludo.



No estaría aquí si no me gustase la crítica y no tuviese un punto masoquista. Burbuja va muy bien para mantener los pies en el suelo y que te digan lo que haces mal


----------



## The Hellion (29 Jul 2022)

La cuestión, a mi modo de ver, es que en estos hilos (y todos sabemos a qué me refiero con "en estos hilos", y si no, es mejor no seguir leyendo mi comentario), hubo mucha juventud y mucha testosterona, en un momento de enorme crisis, que duró lo que un hipido.

Ni la testosterona, ni la juventud, ni las crisis son malas cosas para enriquecerse. Otra cosa es que sean buenas cosas para administrar patrimonios, o carteras ya formadas.

Si a la testosterona, la juventud y las crisis le añadimos un toque del asperguerismo que tienen todos los que se dedican a la inversión, o a la informática, o a cualquier cosa que requiera tirarse horas en solitario delante de una pantalla, tenemos el cóctel perfecto para que se dijesen cosas que tenían un motivo, a la vez que muchas posibles interpretaciones, y que nunca nadie reconozca que esas afirmaciones pudieron haber sido erróneas en muchos sentidos, porque en un sentido, que era en el que se dijeron, eran ciertas.

Añádase que en estos hilos hubo más personajes que en una novela de Agatha Christie, y tendremos la consecuencia de que ni los lectores, ni probablemente los escritores, sabemos exactamente quién dijo qué, o qué dijo quién, o ni siquiera qué se dijo.

En cualquier caso, la combinación de juventud, testosterona y aspeguerismo lleva a una cosa: el convencimiento de que se tiene razón.

Y si una cosa hay cierta en esto de la inversión, es que el mercado puede estar equivocado mucho más tiempo del que el inversor puede aguantar teniendo razón.


----------



## gordinflas (30 Jul 2022)

Todos tenemos un precio. El mío son 400 euros mensuales IVA no incluído  

Seguiré publicando las actualizaciones de la kamikaze como siempre, cabrones. No vais a notar ningún cambio a mal. Si caso vais a notar que publico más cosas, los artículos de pago los pondré gratis en unos meses. Creo que es una situación en la que todo el mundo gana.


----------



## Seagrams (30 Jul 2022)

Hola, gordinflas


----------



## Luke I'm your father (31 Jul 2022)

Al menos Gordinflas da su track record, el chapis creo que cobra por recomendar vinos porque el calcular porcentaje de pérdida / ganancia le da pereza.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (31 Jul 2022)

Yo seguire leyendo a @gordinflas , solo por el olor a polla de viejo que desprenden sus inversiones vale la pena.
Además sirve para posturear cuando alguien te viene hablando de comprar Teslas y tú le dices que estás mirando una empresa china que hace procedimientos médicos para estrechar vaginas.

Si aparte se consigue sacar unas pelas con el patreon, bien por el.

Pero Hezpain es pais de plañideras , envidiosos y gente que le das la mano y te agarran el hombro. Es lo que es.


----------



## eldelavespa (31 Jul 2022)

@gordinflas suerte con tu patreon, con todo lo que has ayudado a este foro gratuitamente poca critica se te puede hacer...
Lo malo de meterte en ese jardin es que la gente pone su dinero invertido en empresas que pueden ir mal y si te han pagado alguna cantidad van a descargar su furia contra ti, la gente puede ser muy cabrona cuando pierden su dinero yo llevo muchas de las que cayeron muy fuerte pero no pague a nadie por ningún servicio, ese es mi problema y la diferencia.


----------



## gordinflas (2 Ago 2022)

Buenas, hipócrita vendido al habla  

Actualización de julio. Me da pereza escribirlo, así que dejo el hilo de Twitter y palante. 



Seguramente me quitaré de encima China Starch durante esta semana. Ha subido mucho y creo que ya no vale tanto la pena como otras de la cartera, así que eso. Creo que usaré el dinero para ampliar en MOMO, que la ultrabajada que lleva no se traduce en malos resultados.


----------



## pandiella (3 Ago 2022)

se aprecia y mucho la publicación de la cartera y todos sus movimientos. no se trata de quien "la tiene más larga", sino un "shutup and show me the code"

es un problema que empiezo a ver con los de momentum financial, la no transparencia. entiendo que no quieran publicarla, mil razones se me ocurren. pero luego, van y te sueltan de pasada uno que lleva un 40% ytd actualmente. y recuerdo otro, que, cuando todas la cartera y fondos caian, decía estar en ath. pantanoso terreno

por cierto, lo de los impuestos, no me quedó claro. los pagaste con dinero de fuera de la cartera?


----------



## gordinflas (3 Ago 2022)

pandiella dijo:


> *por cierto, lo de los impuestos, no me quedó claro. los pagaste con dinero de fuera de la cartera?*



Con dinero de fuera de la cartera, sí. El dinero que metí en Degiro en su día no se ha movido de allí (bueno miento, parte se ha ido a Interactive Brokers).


----------



## gordinflas (15 Ago 2022)

He comprado 10000 acciones de Qilu Expressway a 2,12HKD. Hacía meses que quería entrar otra vez, así que eso.


----------



## MadMack (15 Ago 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> He comprado 10000 acciones de Qilu Expressway a 2,12HKD. Hacía meses que quería entrar otra vez, así que eso.



Y que decisión te ha hecho comprar ahora?
Alguna noticia relevante?


----------



## gordinflas (15 Ago 2022)

MadMack dijo:


> Y que decisión te ha hecho comprar ahora?
> Alguna noticia relevante?



La decisión de tener un poco de dinero suelto y ver que está a precios de hace un año ganando mucho más dinero que entonces. No hay más. 

Hay el riesgo geopolítico chino y el riesgo de recesión global, pero eso también estaba hace medio año.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (5 Sep 2022)

@gordinflas que te parece la polaca "ferro"?
Vende material de tuberias para sanitarios y similares, PER por debajo de 5, facturacion creciente, beneficios crecientes, deuda controlada...
Entiendo que va de la mano del mercado de la construccion, pero la veo muy muy barata.
taluec


----------



## gordinflas (5 Sep 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> @gordinflas que te parece la polaca "ferro"?
> Vende material de tuberias para sanitarios y similares, PER por debajo de 5, facturacion creciente, beneficios crecientes, deuda controlada...
> Entiendo que va de la mano del mercado de la construccion, pero la veo muy muy barata.
> taluec



No la conozco, pero por lo que he visto por encima tiene mercado en Rusia y Ucrania. Imagino que por eso el mercado le pone estos precios tan de derribo. Se tendría que mirar en profundidad lo que le afecta la guerra y si el crecimiento en realidad es tan alto descontando la inflación disparadísima de Polonia.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (8 Sep 2022)

Y esta otra que te parece @gordinflas ?








Karelia Tobacco Company Inc. (KARE.AT) Stock Price, News, Quote & History - Yahoo Finance


Find the latest Karelia Tobacco Company Inc. (KARE.AT) stock quote, history, news and other vital information to help you with your stock trading and investing.




finance.yahoo.com




Una tabaquera bastante peque, mas cara que Imperial Brands por PER, pero tambien es verdad que tiene un crecimiento bastante bueno y cash sano


----------



## gordinflas (10 Sep 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Y esta otra que te parece @gordinflas ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Esta es un clásico de los gestores value españoles desde bastante antes del COVID. Ya se hablaba de ella en 2016-2017 o por ahí. A día de hoy no crece mucho (si te miras el crecimiento de 5 años de media, me refiero), la historia y la idea eran interesantes pero la empresa no cumplió con lo que se esperaba de ella.

Hace un año te habría dicho que las tabaqueras tradicionales son mejor inversión, pero veo que han subido mucho en 2022. Ni Imperial Brands ni BATS ni ninguna de las grandes está a los precios de 2020-2021. El mercado piensa que vienen tiempos difíciles y las defensivas han subido en concordancia. Se tendría que mirar a fondo, pero el tabaco (y las drogas en general) son buen negocio en tiempos de crisis. La gente prefiere dejar de comer a dejar de drogarse. Si no tienes remordimientos ni dilemas éticos al invertir en empresas así el sector está muy barato comparado con lo que debería estar para el tipo de negocio que es. El tabaco ahora es un negocio odiado, solo hace falta compararlo con el alcohol, que es igual de nocivo pero que la sociedad no lo ve tan mal y que las empresas de bebidas alcohólicas en bolsa cotizan a múltiplos muchísimo más altos. 

Hace un siglo la cosa iba al revés, en Estados Unidos la gente prohibía el alcohol mientras los niños fumaban como si nada... A saber como estará el tema en unos 20-30 años. Los musulmanes no pueden beber alcohol y no tienen nada en contra del tabaco, y al ritmo que vamos parece que sustituirán demográficamente a los occidentales en muchos países en unas pocas generaciones. Tiempo al tiempo.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (13 Sep 2022)

Hola @gordinflas ,
Le estaba dando una revisada a tu cartera y el tema de Morses me llama la atencion.
La empresa ahora mismo tiene una market cap de 7 Millones, con el precio de cada accion en torno a 5 pence. En su balance tienen como unos 100M en assets y 70M en liabilities, lo cual no parece tan malo.
El tema de las demandas que les estan poniendo es un factor externo que podria llegar a hundir a la empresa hasta el punto de hacerla quebrar, pero por otro lado, si el regulador es razonable, y viendo los pasos que estan dando hacia la "digitalizacion" de sus prestamos rapidos... pues no parece mala cosa.

El problema que le veo es que ahora estan a expensas de lo que diga el regulador, pero vamos, que a este precio es basicamente una apuesta en la que puedes perder el 100% de tu inversion o hacer un x10 si sale de esta.

Como lo ves?


----------



## gordinflas (23 Sep 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Hola @gordinflas ,
> Le estaba dando una revisada a tu cartera y el tema de Morses me llama la atencion.
> La empresa ahora mismo tiene una market cap de 7 Millones, con el precio de cada accion en torno a 5 pence. En su balance tienen como unos 100M en assets y 70M en liabilities, lo cual no parece tan malo.
> El tema de las demandas que les estan poniendo es un factor externo que podria llegar a hundir a la empresa hasta el punto de hacerla quebrar, pero por otro lado, si el regulador es razonable, y viendo los pasos que estan dando hacia la "digitalizacion" de sus prestamos rapidos... pues no parece mala cosa.
> ...



Mmmm ahí te diría que te mirases los vídeos que han ido sacando en Momentum, que la siguen a fondo y mucho mejor de lo que yo lo he hecho nunca. También tienen entrevistas con los altos directivos de la empresa.

Estoy en la misma línea que tú, creo que a día de hoy es una apuesta. Lo que no te sabría decir es lo que se puede ganar si sale bien o las probabilidades de que salga bien. Tengo la intuición de que el riesgo/recompensa es positivo... pero es solo eso, una intuición. No tengo nada para confirmarla o desmentirla. Por eso la tengo en cartera abandonada y también por eso la mantengo.

Sin denuncias Morses es una empresa genial. Crece, mejor que la competencia, buenos dividendos... Muy cutre, pero funciona entre la clase baja pacoanglo, y ese sector de la población no va a desaparecer en los siguientes 20-30 años. Con denuncias Morses no es viable. Tiene la espada de Damócles rozándole el cuello.

Siento no poder decirte más.


----------



## Ethan Power (13 Nov 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bueno, pues esto es mi cartera de medio plazo. Voy a poner números, cantidades y demás. 100% transparente. También voy a mirar por encima las empresas paco que me vayáis comentando y responderé a dudas (si no se escapan a mi limitado conocimiento del mundillo). Si hay alguna idea interesante que me llame la atención puede que la incluya en la cartera.
> 
> La pasta inicial eran 30.000€ justos y no he metido nada más. Invierto por fundamentales. Empecé unos días antes de abrir el hilo. Estoy bastante sesgado hacia el value (el tradicional de números y empresas estadísticamente baratas, no el "value" de los gestores de fondos de inversión españoles), aunque también tengo empresas de growth y algunas situaciones especiales.
> 
> ...



Muchas acciones chinas tiene esa cartera ¿no?


----------



## gordinflas (13 Nov 2022)

Ethan Power dijo:


> Muchas acciones chinas tiene esa cartera ¿no?



Si


----------



## jaimegvr (14 Nov 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Esta es un clásico de los gestores value españoles desde bastante antes del COVID. Ya se hablaba de ella en 2016-2017 o por ahí. A día de hoy no crece mucho (si te miras el crecimiento de 5 años de media, me refiero), la historia y la idea eran interesantes pero la empresa no cumplió con lo que se esperaba de ella.
> 
> Hace un año te habría dicho que las tabaqueras tradicionales son mejor inversión, pero veo que han subido mucho en 2022. Ni Imperial Brands ni BATS ni ninguna de las grandes está a los precios de 2020-2021. El mercado piensa que vienen tiempos difíciles y las defensivas han subido en concordancia. Se tendría que mirar a fondo, pero el tabaco (y las drogas en general) son buen negocio en tiempos de crisis. La gente prefiere dejar de comer a dejar de drogarse. Si no tienes remordimientos ni dilemas éticos al invertir en empresas así el sector está muy barato comparado con lo que debería estar para el tipo de negocio que es. El tabaco ahora es un negocio odiado, solo hace falta compararlo con el alcohol, que es igual de nocivo pero que la sociedad no lo ve tan mal y que las empresas de bebidas alcohólicas en bolsa cotizan a múltiplos muchísimo más altos.
> 
> Hace un siglo la cosa iba al revés, en Estados Unidos la gente prohibía el alcohol mientras los niños fumaban como si nada... A saber como estará el tema en unos 20-30 años. Los musulmanes no pueden beber alcohol y no tienen nada en contra del tabaco, y al ritmo que vamos parece que sustituirán demográficamente a los occidentales en muchos países en unas pocas generaciones. Tiempo al tiempo.



El 15 de Noviembre, BATS paga dividendos, un 7% de YIELD.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (21 Nov 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Si



@gordinflas ,

Tienes algun metodo o idea de como evaluar el sector banca en general?? O sea, lo mismo que haces con las empresas "convencionales" pero con banca.

Una empresa convencional me parece mas "sencilla" porque gana pasta al vender sus productos/servicios. Sin embargo un banco, puede estar ganando mas pasta que otros no por tener una ventaja competitiva, sino sencillamente por estar asumiendo mas riesgo de la cuenta que no se ha materializado hasta ese momento.

El problema principal que le veo es que al final, la "calidad" del banco depende mucho de la forma en la que maneje el riesgo, y eso no queda "reflejado" en ninguna parte que yo sepa.

No se, igual lo estoy mirando de forma equivocada, me gustaria saber tu opinion, o si sencillamente es un sector que no tocas.

JraciaCs.


----------



## gordinflas (23 Nov 2022)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> @gordinflas ,
> 
> Tienes algun metodo o idea de como evaluar el sector banca en general?? O sea, lo mismo que haces con las empresas "convencionales" pero con banca.
> 
> ...



Los múltiplos y la forma de analizar un banco es diferente al de una empresa normal, pero no exactamente por lo que comentas. Los bancos tienen contabilidades distintas a las de una empresa normal y por eso se deben analizar diferente. Se suelen mirar su ratio deuda-depósitos (si es demasiado alto hay más riesgo de corralito), su eficiencia y ratios de morosidad, el CAP (capital adequacy ratio, básicamente se encarga de medir el capital del banco ponderando el riesgo de sus activos, busca en la wikipedia como se calcula)...

Lo mismo con las aseguradoras y otros tipos de financieras. El sector financiero se analiza distinto porque las contabilidades son distintas. En general analizar contabilidades financieras es más coñazo (que no más difícil necesariamente).

Mi consejo sería que no te metieses en banca. No porque sea un mal negocio (lo son, pero las mineras de carbón lo son muchísimo más y bien que sigo invirtiendo en ellas) ni porque no sea posible ganar dinero con ello; sino porque para un inversor “pequeño” (con pequeño me refiero a gente que necesita trabajar para vivir, que no puede vivir del cuento de las rentas) hay tantas oportunidades que aprender a invertir en banca casi que es malgastar el tiempo. Lo puedes hacer si te pica el gusanillo, pero dominar a nivel experto las contabilidades de las empresas no-financieras es mucho más efectivo que aprender a analizar un poco de todo pero sin saber mucho de nada. Al fin y al cabo solo hay una forma de analizar contabilidades no-financieras, que son la grandísima mayoría. Hay ligeras diferencias entre distintos sectores, pero la base es la misma: ingresos, costes, beneficios, flujos de caja, activos, deuda, caja, márgenes operativos, rentabilidades...

Y sí, toco banca si se da el caso. De hecho mi mayor posición es Kaspi, que técnicamente es un banco (y muchas cosas más, pero principalmente es una "fintech", o sea, un banco pero más guay y moderno ). También estoy en Finvolution, una usurera china. A principios de la debacle Covid me metí en Sabadell y en Bankia, y me salí demasiado pronto... como siempre.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (23 Nov 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Los múltiplos y la forma de analizar un banco es diferente al de una empresa normal, pero no exactamente por lo que comentas. Los bancos tienen contabilidades distintas a las de una empresa normal y por eso se deben analizar diferente. Se suelen mirar su ratio deuda-depósitos (si es demasiado alto hay más riesgo de corralito), su eficiencia y ratios de morosidad, el CAP (capital adequacy ratio, básicamente se encarga de medir el capital del banco ponderando el riesgo de sus activos, busca en la wikipedia como se calcula)...
> 
> Lo mismo con las aseguradoras y otros tipos de financieras. El sector financiero se analiza distinto porque las contabilidades son distintas. En general analizar contabilidades financieras es más coñazo (que no más difícil necesariamente).
> 
> ...



Gracias @gordinflas , yo tengo una posicion abierta ( pequeña ) en morses club tras leer la informacion que ha caido en mis manos.
Sencillamente creo que la empresa funciona muy bien, y que el castigo que esta recibiendo es desmesurado, y que si consiguen un "arrangement" para limitar en el tiempo las reclamaciones que van teniendo, pues en cosa de 24 meses o asi, puede pegar un petardazo hacia arriba importante.

Pero realmente no la analizo como una empresa financiera, sino como una empresa castigada excesivamente a mi juicio con posibilidades de turnaround y que pienso puede volver cotizar 10 o 20 veces por encima de donde se encuentra ahora ( o irse definitivamente a la quiebra  ), pero creo que la esperanza matematica es positiva, especialmente porque he comprado hace poco a precio de mega-derribo.

De resto no me meto en bancos porque no "entiendo" de forma profunda lo que es relevante y lo que no. Le echare un vistazo a lo que comentas porque soy muy curioso, pero de momento no me meto porque no tengo ni idea.

En temas fintech y modernidades asi no me meto, me gustan las inversiones con fuerte olor a polladebiegho mezclada con tabaco y brandy soberano, de las que puedes hablar con la gente palillo en boca y boton de la camisa desabrochado.

Gracias!!


----------



## Bernaldo (26 Nov 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Los múltiplos y la forma de analizar un banco es diferente al de una empresa normal, pero no exactamente por lo que comentas. Los bancos tienen contabilidades distintas a las de una empresa normal y por eso se deben analizar diferente. Se suelen mirar su ratio deuda-depósitos (si es demasiado alto hay más riesgo de corralito), su eficiencia y ratios de morosidad, el CAP (capital adequacy ratio, básicamente se encarga de medir el capital del banco ponderando el riesgo de sus activos, busca en la wikipedia como se calcula)...
> 
> Lo mismo con las aseguradoras y otros tipos de financieras. El sector financiero se analiza distinto porque las contabilidades son distintas. En general analizar contabilidades financieras es más coñazo (que no más difícil necesariamente).
> 
> ...




yo con kaspi también he joldeau con coóne... lo que me fastidia es que el operador que tengo no me ha dejado ir haciendo compras, y mira lo he intentau desde que estaba en mínimos, pero bueno, me conformo con ir viendo cómo se recupera, ya solo la tengo a -12% desde la compra


----------



## gordinflas (28 Dic 2022)

Buenas. Perdonad por teneros abandonados. No me da la vida.

He escrito un artículo para hacer el repaso anual de la cartera, en vez del texto de fin de año que solía hacer por aquí. Igualmente casi todos ya me seguís en Twitter, así que supongo que ya lo habréis visto, pero por si acaso...



Nada más. Espero que las fiestas navideñas hayan ido bien y que tengáis un buen 2023.


----------



## 010 (28 Dic 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Buenas. Perdonad por teneros abandonados. No me da la vida.
> 
> He escrito un artículo para hacer el repaso anual de la cartera, en vez del texto de fin de año que solía hacer por aquí. Igualmente casi todos ya me seguís en Twitter, así que supongo que ya lo habréis visto, pero por si acaso...
> 
> ...



Excelente resumen anual!!!

Quería preguntarte acerca de Kernel Holding, crees que cuando acabe la guerra volveremos a verla en 65 PLN? Seguirán trabajando las tierras que tenían antes aunque estén en suelo ruso?


----------



## gordinflas (28 Dic 2022)

010 dijo:


> Excelente resumen anual!!!
> 
> Quería preguntarte acerca de Kernel Holding, crees que cuando acabe la guerra volveremos a verla en 65 PLN? Seguirán trabajando las tierras que tenían antes aunque estén en suelo ruso?



Ni idea. Si creyese que la empresa está condenada habría vendido, si creyese que la empresa va a volver a como estaba sería mi top 1 en la cartera, porque a precios actuales está tiradísima.

No he encontrado antecedentes de como funcionan los conglomerados agroalimentarios después de una guerra en la que uno de los participantes se queda con territorio del otro. Lo lógico sería pensar que Kernel seguiría operando como siempre, solo que la parte del negocio en la parte rusa pagaría impuestos a Rusia en vez de Ucrania. Lo que acabe pasando ya ni idea.

Sobre lo de los 65PLN... Si algo creo que he dejado claro después de los años que llevo haciendo esto es que no tengo bola de cristal


----------



## Noctis (29 Dic 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Ni idea. Si creyese que la empresa está condenada habría vendido, si creyese que la empresa va a volver a como estaba sería mi top 1 en la cartera, porque a precios actuales está tiradísima.
> 
> No he encontrado antecedentes de como funcionan los conglomerados agroalimentarios después de una guerra en la que uno de los participantes se queda con territorio del otro. Lo lógico sería pensar que Kernel seguiría operando como siempre, solo que la parte del negocio en la parte rusa pagaría impuestos a Rusia en vez de Ucrania. Lo que acabe pasando ya ni idea.
> 
> Sobre lo de los 65PLN... Si algo creo que he dejado claro después de los años que llevo haciendo esto es que no tengo bola de cristal



Marc, que paso con Henan Jinma Energy? La vendiste? Creo que sigue bastante barata aunque es posible que 2023 sufra. No me ha parecido verla en el anual, lo mismo lo comentaste por twitter, te sigo pero no me meto con frecuencia.

Un saludo y gracias por el resumen


----------



## gordinflas (29 Dic 2022)

Noctis dijo:


> Marc, que paso con Henan Jinma Energy? La vendiste? Creo que sigue bastante barata aunque es posible que 2023 sufra. No me ha parecido verla en el anual, lo mismo lo comentaste por twitter, te sigo pero no me meto con frecuencia.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias por el resumen



Roté por Kinetic en mayo. No es porque Henan esté cara, era porque en ese momento Kinetic estaba más barata y no quería tener más cosas relacionadas directa o indirectamente con el carbón. Si no existiera Kinetic seguramente seguiría en Henan...


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Dic 2022)

Nos tienes mu abandonaos, gordi.

Burbuja existe...


----------



## gordinflas (29 Dic 2022)

Bernaldo dijo:


> Nos tienes mu abandonaos, gordi.
> 
> Burbuja existe...



Burbuja existe, mi tiempo no  

Sigo por aquí, solo que en segundo plano y sin escribir mensajes... Pero aquí seguimos. Hoy mismo he promocionado el foro en el canal de Loco del Dividendo.


----------



## Bernaldo (29 Dic 2022)

gordinflas dijo:


> Burbuja existe, mi tiempo no
> 
> Sigo por aquí, solo que en segundo plano y sin escribir mensajes... Pero aquí seguimos. Hoy mismo he promocionado el foro en el canal de Loco del Dividendo.




Se agradece la currada, de veras

¡Un saludo y muy feliz 2023!


----------

